# Down the Indie Rabbit Hole



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

There's a dedicated indie nail polish thread, but how about eyeshadow, lipstick, perfume, body care, or anything else I've forgotten?  Here's a thread!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2014)

Yay!  Let's start with naming the indie brands that we know of and/or have tried!

Mine are:

Have Tried:

Glamour Doll Eyes

Notoriously Morbid

Darling Girl Cosmetics

Want to try:

Shiro Cosmetics


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

I think GDE might actually be the only one I've tried so far! :blink:

Would love to try:

Hello Waffle

Scaredy Cat

Geek Chic

Notoriously Morbid

Darling Girl

Shiro

Chinovi


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

My first indie love: Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I thought I couldn't wear fragrance until I found them. It turned out that I just can't wear synthetic alcohol-based stuff.

Others I have tried:

Glamour Doll Eyes

Geek Chic Cosmetics

Espionage Cosmetics

Rainbow Honey

Shiro Cosmetics

Daily Lovelies

innocent+twisted alchemy

Madd Style (well... I have a few of their shadows, but I'm not sure I've actually used any of them)

There are a few more I've received in gift exchanges and as samples in subs, but I can't recall brands at the moment.

Want to try:

Notoriously Morbid

Hello Waffles

Pretty much everything else!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've only tried GDE but I need to know about more! Sparklies!! I'm really interested in trying GCC and Aromaleigh but I need to check out the rest you guys are mentioning and see what those are about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

15% off Hello Waffles orders $10+ today through 7/6 with code EH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Spend $25+ &amp; get one of the GWP shadows below or spend $50+ to get both:


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 1, 2014)

*Have Tried:*

Shiro

Hello Waffle

My Beauty Addiction

Geek Chic Cosmetics

Rainbow Honey

*Waiting for:*

Victorian Disco

Femme Fatale

*Want to Try*:

Aromaleigh

Meow Cosmetics (there's a 4th of July sale right now)

Scaredy Cat Cosmetics

My Pretty Zombie (there's currently a sale - 33% off with pretty14)

Darling Girl

innocent+twisted alchemy (there's a 25% off sale from July 1-July 8; no code needed?)

Dreamworld Hermetica

Lucy Minerals

EVERYTHING


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

Have Tried: None, yet! I have my last GDE OTM that I just haven't played with yet, and a Rainbow Honey pigment I haven't used yet either. And my innocent twisted alchemy from the last OTM. One day I need to just spend an afternoon playing with them.

Want To Try:

Daily Lovelies (love that IT Crowd collection! If I get a delayed check tomorrow I will probably take advantage of the sale right now, but I really don't know why my check is still not in my bank account!)

Shiro Cosmetics

Hello Waffle

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (@@meaganola you've convinced me I want to try these, I just wish they had photos of the actual product on the site)

Not really an Indie, but Makeupgeek

My Pretty Zombie

Geek Chic

And pretty much anything else that is geeky/nerdy, I love those kinds of collections, always so pretty and creative!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 1, 2014)

I want to try them all! I'd really love to try Shiro Cosmetics, Rainbow Honey, and Hello Waffle, though.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (@meaganola you've convinced me I want to try these, *I just wish they had photos of the actual product on the site*)


The problem with photographing them all is that the bottles are exactly the same:  5ml amber bottles.  The only difference is the label, and those *are* on the site now (they weren't on the old site).  Looking at photos of the general catalog bottles is *boring* because it's just endless little brown bottles with little brown labels!  There are a few of the bottles (mostly discontinued limited edition) up on etsy if you want to see them, but, seriously, aside from a few very specific oils (Snake Oil, TKO, Jack), they all look more or less alike except for the LE, and those differ only in the label art:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/alchemylab

And if you see something in their etsy shop and want to also get something from the regular BPAL site, they can combine the orders and refund shipping if you email and request it!  But BPAL and Black Phoenix *Trading Post* (scent lockets, hair gloss, nail polish, bath oil, many more magical things) operate out of separate facilities, and those orders *cannot* be combined (although BPTP etsy orders can be combined with regular Post orders).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

@@meaganola Oh thanks, I just wanted to see the size of the bottles. I don't really care for their photography style on the Etsy page, so I guess it's good that they aren't on the main website.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  Ah, got it.  They're 5ml (that seems to be the standard for indie perfume oils), which is about the size of a nail polish mini, which sounds like a teeny tiny amount since it's something like a teaspoon, but you barely need any oil.  One bottle of the right oil can last years, even with daily use (a lot of people cut it with jojoba oil to help with potential overdosing on scent, and that will help stretch it out even longer).  I had an imp (a sample that's equivalent to about one-sixth of a bottle) that I used every workday for a month or two, and I *still* have quite a bit of it left (I've since bought a bottle and am using that.  I'm keeping the rest of the imp for work scent emergencies).  

This stuff is uncut with perfumers' alcohol like most mainstream fragrances are, which is why they can be POTENT LIKE WHOA.  And these are all-natural scents, so they can smell radically different once they hit your skin than they do in the bottle or on other people, and drydown can be a fairly legendary journey with some of these scents.  And the same oil can smell different from batch to batch.  Fun with all-natural indies!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva  Ah, got it.  They're 5ml (that seems to be the standard for indie perfume oils), which is about the size of a nail polish mini, which sounds like a teeny tiny amount since it's something like a teaspoon, but you barely need any oil.  One bottle of the right oil can last years, even with daily use (a lot of people cut it with jojoba oil to help with potential overdosing on scent, and that will help stretch it out even longer).  I had an imp (a sample that's equivalent to about one-sixth of a bottle) that I used every workday for a month or two, and I *still* have quite a bit of it left (I've since bought a bottle and am using that.  I'm keeping the rest of the imp for work scent emergencies).
> 
> This stuff is uncut with perfumers' alcohol like most mainstream fragrances are, which is why they can be POTENT LIKE WHOA.  And these are all-natural scents, so they can smell radically different once they hit your skin than they do in the bottle or on other people, and drydown can be a fairly legendary journey with some of these scents.  And the same oil can smell different from batch to batch.  Fun with all-natural indies!


Yeah I'm definitely interested in getting into Indie perfume, I used to hate all and every perfume because it would give me a headache, but now I just realize it was just bad perfume that I didn't like the scent of. My recent favorite is the Harvey Prince Hello. I received a sample in a Birchbox pick two that spilled and I thought it smelled terrible, then I got a sample in last month's box, and tried it on and it smells really lovely. It's so cool how perfume can completely change once it's on your skin. I wouldn't say I have real knowledge of what kinds of scents I like, but usually I like most florals, sweet scents, food scents, I just usually don't care for really woody, or musky scents or anything that would be considered masculine. So if you have favorites you'd recommend, let me know!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wouldn't say I have real knowledge of what kinds of scents I like, but usually I like most florals, sweet scents, food scents, I just usually don't care for really woody, or musky scents or anything that would be considered masculine. So if you have favorites you'd recommend, let me know!


Even though Dorian was created for a man (the creator's then-boyfriend/fiance, now-husband), it's very, *very* unisex and very sweet and creamy with a teensy bit of lemon.  I get compliments on it almost every single time I wear it, and I've actually been followed in stores by people who want to know what I'm wearing.  Dragon's Milk is fantastic, too.  I'll have to think about an imp pack to suggest based on your preferences when it's not melting-hundred degrees in here.  I'm not big on sweet/floral/foody scents, so it's going to take a little work remembering some since they're not right at the front of my mind, but all I can think about right now is drinking lots of cold water and going to bed (where my AC lives).


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you know of indies that have monthly subscription boxes?
I'm signed up to glamour doll eyes and it seems I will not be able to sign up again, since it goes extremely fast the last 2 months.

I wanted to sign up for innocent+twisted alchemy but the subscriptions were gone before I knew it.
The only other I know is madd cat and I may subscribe to it soon.

Do you know any others that sent internationally I can try?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Do you know of indies that have monthly subscription boxes?
> 
> I'm signed up to glamour doll eyes and it seems I will not be able to sign up again, since it goes extremely fast the last 2 months.
> 
> ...


Shadow only?  Those are the only three I know of.  Kiss My Sass used to have one, but it seems to have stopped.  And...  Crap, something about moons and rabbits?  I can't remember the name of that one.  They had a lunar program where (if I recall correctly) they sent out a package every full moon.  But I can't remember the name of it!  Ooh, I just guessed a string of words that seemed vaguely familiar.  Moon Rabbit it was!  The Lunar Bunny Club is the sub, and it's $13.50 for three full moons. 

http://www.storenvy.com/products/330196-lunar-bunny-club-3-moons

But it looks like it was shut down "for a few weeks" back in September and never reopened.

I'm going to have to take a trip through the i+ta owner's blog over the next few days or so and see if I can find any more indies that might have subs to take my money!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 2, 2014)

It doesn't have to be eye shadows, but I'm only interested in make up and not creams and such.
Such adorable names those companies have


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

In that case, Rainbow Honey has a nail polish sub!  The July bags should be going out this week, and we've got this thread where you can see discussion of previous bags:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131373-rainbow-honey-mystery-box/

I tried to get a thread for indie subs going in the sub section, but there was very little interest, so maybe this thread will get more traction and pull someone in who actually has better information on more subs than I do.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 2, 2014)

And to contribute here: fyrinnae.
Not only they have gorgeous duo chrome shadows, they also have pixie epoxy which makes the eye shadows color stronger(for any eye shadow).


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 2, 2014)

I've used Shiro Cosmetics before. The lipsticks are really cool, but the eye shadows are what's really up. I used to mix Golem from the Super Effective collection with a liner sealer and wear it everyday before I got into winged eyeliner. And the samples she sends last _forever_.

I need Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab in my life. I want the whole RPG series soooo bad.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh! Lime Crime, I also want to try that one.


----------



## Senpai (Jul 2, 2014)

Two of my favorites are:

Besame Cosmetics

TokyoMilk

Besame is all about recreating the vintage aesthetic. They make modern reproductions of classic makeup from the 1920's to the 50's. The packing is DIVINE. Ugh, I can't get enough of their products! I use their cake mascara and lipsticks the most. It's really such a classy brand and one of my indie faves. &lt;3 If you're in the southern California area they have a store in Burbank! I was there a few days ago and it was sooooo cool seeing the owner's collection of vintage makeup on display.

I've only tried the TokyoMilk lip products, but their Ice Green Tea lip balm is amazing! They also have incredible packaging too.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 2, 2014)

medusas makeup!!

im from the chicago area they started as a clothing store and had a small section on eye pigments they mixed themselves... they got so popular they closed the store to work full time on cosmetics and sell them at local stores and online

these pigments are the best

http://www.medusasmakeup.com/eyedust.htm


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm a huge indie supporter!!

Have tried:

Shiro

Geek Chic

Fyrinnae

Hello Waffle

Little Sparrow

Darling Girl

Notoriously Morbid


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh! GDE now does blush samples! I feel an unplanned order coming on!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh! GDE now does blush samples! I feel an unplanned order coming on!


oh snap!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh man, these all so great! I know where my next paycheck is going.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay, one-stop shopping for indie potions, lotions, polishes, and more:  
http://www.thesoapboxco.com

Arcana, Villainess, Glisten &amp; Glow, and much more.  If you're a foodie fragrance lover, Arcana's Ganesh smells like honey-drenched coconut cake.

Villainess is a great company (soap, scrubs, body butters, perfume oil), but DO NOT GO TO the .com version of the url.  I believe that is a porn site.  The correct url for the soap company is http://villainess.net/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, one-stop shopping for indie potions, lotions, polishes, and more:
> 
> http://www.thesoapboxco.com
> 
> ...


If I was rich @@meaganola I'd just hire you as my Indie personal shopper! I really need to get on that rich thing...


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 2, 2014)

Im much more of an Indie girl if I can help it. My next order will be going to [SIZE=12pt]LunatiCK Cosmetic Labs[/SIZE]

Their pallets are freaking adorable with horror beautiful coffins. http://www.lunaticklabs.com/Makeup-Palettes_c_19.html
They also have neon pallets that with UV reactive colors.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 2, 2014)

My two current favorites:

Impulse Cosmetics

-Has THE most amazing lipsticks in the world. They come in two types, the popular Opaque Matte and the Metaluxe. I have many from both lines, and they are to die for. The Opaque Matte lipsticks are very heavy on the lips, and the textures run from creamy to quite dry but the color payoff is unparalleled and there are more than 40 colors in the line. They range from neutrals to wilds and there is a dupe for every single one of Lime Crime's colors. The Metalux lipsticks are more sheer, but like their name they are extremely metallic looking on the lips. I find this formula to be much more creamy and easier to blend - I actually prefer it, but the color selection is much smaller, only eight colors. They also sell lose shadows and glitters, which I have a few and like, but I don't know how the compare to other brands. You can buy samples of all the items on the shop, but the lipsticks are only $6.99 so I have yet to bother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Arbor Rouge Cosmetics

-This is an ETSY site, and the shop owner, Miranda is about the sweetest person you'll ever meet. Everything is made at home and is all natural, organic and vegan. I absolutely LOVE her mineral powder foundations (they make my skin look like it glowing from within) and the mineral powder concealers. One of her best sellers are the lip stains and let me tell you, these suckers work! Over eight hours wear with no fading and touch-ups, plus they don't dry out the lips at all. I am also excited to try her solid perfumes, which are one of the newest items added to her shop. You can also order sample packets of items you want to try, and if you find that, say, your perfect foundation color is right in between two, Miranda will take a customer order.

*gets off soapbox*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 2, 2014)

@@Shalott Since it seems like you're open to indie foundations... have you tried Meow Cosmetics, Dreamworld Hermetica, or Lucy Minerals? Meow Cosmetics and Dreamworld Hermetica have very large shade ranges and have been pretty well-reviewed; Lucy minerals has a smaller shade range but is also very well-reviewed - so I've been meaning to try them (all three brands also sell samples) (and I think Meow and Dreamworld currently have sales right now - Meow for 4th of July, Dreamworld because they're about to revamp their site and introduce liquid foundations).


----------



## Shalott (Jul 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Shalott Since it seems like you're open to indie foundations... have you tried Meow Cosmetics, Dreamworld Hermetica, or Lucy Minerals? Meow Cosmetics and Dreamworld Hermetica have very large shade ranges and have been pretty well-reviewed; Lucy minerals has a smaller shade range but is also very well-reviewed - so I've been meaning to try them (all three brands also sell samples) (and I think Meow and Dreamworld currently have sales right now - Meow for 4th of July, Dreamworld because they're about to revamp their site and introduce liquid foundations).


No, I haven't! TBH I don't really go out looking for indie brands, I just happened to stumble across a few and found some I really like! I will definitely check out those brands though - would love to find some other indies to support!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If I was rich @@meaganola I'd just hire you as my Indie personal shopper! I really need to get on that rich thing...


Man, I tell ya, I think indie personal shopper would pretty much be my dream job right about now.


----------



## eucala08 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have some items from Brija Cosmetics, and I really like them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Indie orders on the way:

-- innocent+twisted alchemy subscription!  It's supposed to arrive on Monday!

-- Shiro Cosmetics Avengers collection plus Up All Night to Get Loki COTM (I wasn't going to get any of the COTMs, but then I realized LOKI).  There's no estimated arrival date, but it was processed through a post office a whole three miles away from my apartment (and as a side note, within walking distance of my office), so it's entirely possible it will be here tomorrow.

-- something for one of the summer exchanges that will remain unidentified (USPS hasn't processed it through yet, but I hope I get it by Monday.  Saturday would be even better)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh! GDE now does blush samples! I feel an unplanned order coming on!


I just added 8 of them to my cart, plus the Paper Runway Collection, + a gift for someone on here. Not a SUPER expensive purchase, but I'm going to hold off in the hopes that Vee does a 4th of July sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

Ooh, the July COTM for GCC is Gun Kata! As a Hong Kong-era John Woo fan, GRABBY HANDS.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My two current favorites:
> 
> Impulse Cosmetics
> 
> ...


I am REALLY liking some of these Impulse lip colors.  Any suggestions on which ones are particular favorites?  I prefer the creamy textures.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

New uh oh. GCC anniversary sale. Pushing Daisies scent collection. A return of the Princess Bride collection. A return of the nail polishes, this time in new bottles.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried Colour Pop? I recently read a review on Phyrra and some of the shades are calling my name.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 3, 2014)

@@marigoldsue In my experience, the lighter colors are creamier and the darker colors are a bit more stiff. All of them are a bit difficult to apply until you get the hang of it, because they are not like drugstore lipsticks that slide right on.

Which ones are you looking at? Like I said, I have most of them and can tell you on a case-by-case basis, if possible. Some of the swatches on the site are a bit different than they appear in real life, as well. In my experiences, the darker colors usually look lighter and the lighter colors usually come off darker in real life.

ETA: Didn't read all the way through! Some personal recs are:

Lighter

Ever After (creamy, neutral, will work well on most skin tones)

Storque (gorgeous warm-toned lilac, dupe for LC's Airborne Unicorn)

Electric City (A bit stiffer, but absolutely the most beautiful hot orange. Dupe for LC's  My Beautiful Rocket)

Darker

Dahlia (best red in the collection, cool toned and perfect for any red lip occasion)

Run Away (this is darker in person than swatched on the website, perfect for anyone who wants a hot pink lip that isn't _too_ bold)

Melancholy (very stiff and difficult to apply but is the most beautiful deep purple I've ever worn. Starts off sheer and can be built up. Dupe for LC's Poisonberry)

Funky

Bon Bon (creamy pale, cool grey. Somehow, though, you don't end up looking like a zombie when you wear this)

Daffodil (yellow, pure yellow. This is creamy, but the bright color makes it difficult to apply. You can't help but feel happy when you wear this. Dupe for LC's New Yolk City)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

Ooh, thanks to a technical issue (short version:  their order processing system oversold a pre-sale), Notoriously Morbid is talking about a sub!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 3, 2014)

Following because I have like....a TOE in the indie pool with my hello waffle order (Which I am dying to have show up) but I think this may be a downward spiral for me....


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Following because I have like....a TOE in the indie pool with my hello waffle order (Which I am dying to have show up) but I think this may be a downward spiral for me....


I'm seriously tempted to rename this thread "Down the Indie Rabbithole."


----------



## BSquared (Jul 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My two current favorites:
> 
> Impulse Cosmetics
> 
> -Has THE most amazing lipsticks in the world. They come in two types, the popular Opaque Matte and the Metaluxe. I have many from both lines, and they are to die for. The Opaque Matte lipsticks are very heavy on the lips, and the textures run from creamy to quite dry but the color payoff is unparalleled and there are more than 40 colors in the line. They range from neutrals to wilds and there is a dupe for every single one of Lime Crime's colors. The Metalux lipsticks are more sheer, but like their name they are extremely metallic looking on the lips. I find this formula to be much more creamy and easier to blend - I actually prefer it, but the color selection is much smaller, only eight colors. They also sell lose shadows and glitters, which I have a few and like, but I don't know how the compare to other brands. You can buy samples of all the items on the shop, but the lipsticks are only $6.99 so I have yet to bother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Annnndddd there's my next order when I have some money.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 3, 2014)

25% off everything at innocent+twisted alchemy! They also have new Lucky Packs (5 shadows picked at random) - the discount will show up after the item has been put in the cart.

http://innocenttwisted.storenvy.com/

facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/innocenttwistedalchemy


----------



## Shalott (Jul 3, 2014)

Impulse Cosmetics has 15% off the entire site with code INDEPENDENCE, through Sunday 7/6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmmm... there might be a birthday gift from me, to me next month from Impulse Cosmetics!  Lets see, maybe 1 conventional, and 1 unconventional (usually I don't like unconventional lippies, but found a peacock green!  WANT!)

Right now I'm thinking Pretty Please or Dahlia for conventional, and MUST HAVE Agent X! I will only ever wear it in the house... and maybe for a photo on IG!   :luv:


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 4, 2014)

Currently torn between a Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab 6 Imp ear order and the Impulse Cosmetic Lipsticks in the most tragic of ways. 

I'm really disappointed that Impulse Cosmetics is sold out of their lipstick palettes. I would have literally bought it on the spot there were any in stock. -sigh-


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@marigoldsue In my experience, the lighter colors are creamier and the darker colors are a bit more stiff. All of them are a bit difficult to apply until you get the hang of it, because they are not like drugstore lipsticks that slide right on.
> 
> Which ones are you looking at? Like I said, I have most of them and can tell you on a case-by-case basis, if possible. Some of the swatches on the site are a bit different than they appear in real life, as well. In my experiences, the darker colors usually look lighter and the lighter colors usually come off darker in real life.
> 
> ...


I may have to place a second order.  Earlier today I ordered Girl Talk, Infatuation, Tough Love, Tango and Thrill.  I should have ordered Electirc City for sure!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

@ Agent X is definitely my next non-conventional color purchase! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten Smoking Gun recently, and I can't wait for the opportunity to wear it! Although it is blue, not green, I have a lip swatch pic if anyone is interested in seeing the product on a non-professional photographer's lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@pokeballssohard I have one of the palettes and it is SUPER nice. You can combine the Matte and Metaluxe lipsticks, too, so you can try both types. The only problem is that I find applying the lipsticks with a brush difficult, so I use my finger instead. Works like a charm, but I know that there are people who prefer not to stick their digits into products!

... I've been addicted to these lipsticks for a while, so sorry to encourage the habit. LOL!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I may have to place a second order.  Earlier today I ordered Girl Talk, Infatuation, Tough Love, Tango and Thrill.  I should have ordered Electirc City for sure!


Good choices! I am really lusting after Tango right now... grr, maybe *I'll* have to put in an order. :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

@pokeballssohard  Depending on how soon you want your goodies, I might go with BPAL now.  Like *this weekend* now.  Next weekend, there's going to be at least one new limited edition oil released.  The thing is that there's also supposed to be a huge (like potentially a hundred different oils) fairly legendary (part of it has been out before) collection that we have been anxiously awaiting for years.  Literally.  When I started buying BPAL in 2007, part of the collection was out, but it was structured in a way that meant it would be released in Acts, like a play.  Then some shit went down (due to a variety of reasons), and the collection was pulled for an unknown period of time.  That was...  two years ago?  And a lot of their fans have been planning out *mammoth* orders ever since.  And then there are the decant circles.  It's going to be ugly.  And next month, it's entirely possible the Halloweenie collection will be coming out, so there's another huge swamp of orders to wade through.

All of that is to say get your imp order in sooner rather than later.  This stuff is made as it's ordered, and if this huge collection drops next weekend (as it very well may since we have been told it's coming out this summer, and here's where I know a few more things about the owner's personal life than I want to go into here), the backlog of orders will be *insane*.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm seriously tempted to rename this thread "Down the Indie Rabbithole."


Please do. It's perfect!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Good choices! I am really lusting after Tango right now... grr, maybe *I'll* have to put in an order. :lol:


I also want Texas Tea pretty badly.  And Toy Store Cowboy...but I don't know that I would ever actually wear that one.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Please do. It's perfect!


We do need more truth in advertising.  Done!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 4, 2014)

@@Shalott I bet they are! I'm so bummed I can't get one in time to use their 4th of July sale code. It would be way easier on my wallet and makeup storage if I could get them all together like that. They're also not answering emails for 4th of July week, so I can't even inquire about them until Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm definitely going to be keeping an eye out for that lip palette restock, code or no. They have my dream lipstick colors. All of them! I've been wanting to rock non-traditional lip colors like Circus and Space Cadet for years now. Thanks for introducing me. 

@@meaganola Your reply sounded like the warning of an impending natural disaster. Oh man, now I'm even _more_ torn! I've just been eyeballing those DnD themed scents so hard for like a year now, but I can never commit. I'm not a huge perfume person, but I tried a sample my friend had and they are like no perfume I've ever tried before.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

@pokeballssohard  Go for the perfume!  I'm not exaggerating when I say that finding BPAL changed my life.  I didn't think I could wear perfume due to headache issues until I found their stuff, and now I have an insane collection that I really should sell off, but I feel weirdly guilty for putting them up for sale.  And then I picked up some of their magickal oils (both from the Conjure Bag section and their sister company, Twilight Alchemy Lab), and those changed even *more* things for me.  (And that's not even counting the community around it.  I actually never would have ended up on MUT if I hadn't been involved with the BPAL crowd in the first place.)

(Also, I used to do a lot of BPAL decant circles.  Impending natural disaster is a good description of the feeling knowing that you're going to have to make up hundreds of tiny perfume oil samples in a month or so.)

ETA:  Have we ever discussed how I'm a bossy older sister who CANNOT TURN IT OF?  Because yeah.  That's me.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 4, 2014)

@@meaganola Oh man, I didn't realize their shipping was so stinkin' expensive! Nearly $8! I guess it makes sense though... shipping perfumes and all... but I'm going to have to save up before I can get the 6 for $22 deal. And by then the natural disaster will have struck. My heart is broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's probably for the best though. I don't need to be making such luxurious impulse buys atm. At least I will have the comfort of my Ipsy bag this month...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 4, 2014)

@@meaganola OK OK, you convinced me! I do want more of the RPG series, but I just got 4 Imps total for now. I play a lot of RPGs so I went with my go-to character race, Elf. And I want to eventually get Druid, which was my character class. And maybe also Ranger since I play a Demon Hunter in Diablo. But I went with some of your recommendations!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard Yeah, that is one of the downfalls - the company grew so fast that Madison, the owner, has had a hard time keeping up. :/ As far as I am aware, she is still the only one filling and shipping orders, so restocks aren't as often as they would be with a bigger company.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

Oops, sorry for the double post!



marigoldsue said:


> I also want Texas Tea pretty badly.  And Toy Store Cowboy...but I don't know that I would ever actually wear that one.


I have Texas Tea, it is a super pretty coppery metallic. I've even done double-duty with it as an eye shadow! Toy Store Cowboy is the green I prefer of the two in the Metaluxe line, but I haven't bought it yet - I'm in the same boat as you!

... and I may or may not have ordered Tango after thinking about it. It's an addiction.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really part of my low-buy, but I HAD to snag some of those Impulse lipsticks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got Bombshell, Medusa, &amp; Ecstasy. And then sample sizes of Dementia &amp; Melancholy.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

There's a refinery29 slideshow with indie brands to check out!  I compiled the list so you don't have to sit and click through the whole thing:

Fyrinnae

Portland Black Lipstick Company

Silk Naturals

Geek Chic Cosmetics

Haus of Gloi

Melt Cosmetics

KB Shimmer

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab

Huh.  Not one, not two, but *three* of these companies are local to me.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 5, 2014)

There are a lot of sales going on right now, so I decided to post a list with brands that I know are pretty reputable with sales right now (most end tomorrow):


*Glamour Doll Eyes:* 34% off full-sized, single eyeshadows and 2 free samples + July GWP; ends tonight at midnight PST
http://glamourdolleyes.storenvy.com/

*My Beauty Addiction*: 20% off sitewide (no code); their crazy-colored lipsticks are pretty popular; they have sales pretty often; ends tomorrow (July 6)
http://mybeautyaddiction.com/

*Geek Chic Cosmetics*: 20% off everything except samples and The Collective (no code); this is their anniversary sale so this is a good deal for them; ends July 7; severals years ago they've had sanitation issues (moldy lipsticks, fingerprints in jars) - but it seems that they've cleaned up their act; sanitation plus a customer service fiasco that occurred several years ago has made me not rush to buy from Geek Chic before (their themes and names are amazing, though)
http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/

*Siren Cosmetics*: full-size 10g jars marked down to $5 (10g jar is A LOT of eyeshadow... most indies use 5g jars), the samples are also normally $0.50 which is a good deal; free shipping at $40; ends tomorrow
http://sirencosmetics.biz/

*Alchimia Apothecary*: various deals, sale ends tomorrow; I think they've had long turn-around-time issues before (some people have experienced "curt" customer service") but the products themselves seem to be well-reviewed;
http://www.alchimia-apothecary.com/

*Innocent+Twisted Alchemy*: 25% off everything (no code); she just came out with Lucky Packs (5 randomly picked eyeshadows if you don't know what to get); lots of cute art involved with this brand; they also have a subscription service
http://innocenttwisted.storenvy.com/

*Meow Cosmetics*: 15% off orders over $30 (code: CatsLuvFireworks), 20% off + free worldwide shipping on orders over $50 (code: BOOM); don't know when this ends; they have a very large mineral foundation shade range with 3 different formulations of foundation; extremely well-reviewed brand with a large range of basically everything; note - their anniversary is August 1, so people are expecting a sale then, if you buy samples now it may be possible to receive them in time for the anniversary sale so you know what to get in a larger size
http://www.meowcosmetics.com/

*My Pretty Zombie*: anniversary sale - 33% off with code PRETTY14; ends tomorrow
http://www.myprettyzombie.com/

*Hello Waffle*: 15% off purchases over $10 (code: EH), get one GWP if you spent $25 after discounts, get both GWP if you spend $50 after discounts (GWP names and swatches on her facebook page); ends tomorrow; the owner is moving so the site will be down for a month after this sale; full-size shadows are $4.50 which is a very good price, she's going to raise prices after the move due to the cost of shipping (ships from Canada at a flat rate of $6, which is a good deal for the customer but not so great for her)
http://www.hellowafflecosmetics.com

*Aromaleigh*: constantly has deals (a Monday Deal and a Weekly Deal), current Weekly Deal is 25% off Brilliant Deductions collection (Sherlock based!), primer powders, and Serpens collection (based on various mythological dragons); the store is also moving/revamping itself so they also have 50% off discontinued items (lots of really awesome collections)
http://www.aromaleigh.com/specials.html


Note: indies tend to be small businesses (often one person running it) - so the turn-around-time during sales can be extended. Make sure to check what the turn-around time is.

There are deals by other indie brands, but I'm not entirely sure about their reputability (for example, suspected repackagers). Impulse Cosmetics (which has been mentioned on this thread) has a 15% off sale which ends at midnight (June 6, 12:01am) with code INDEPENDENCE; I have not heard anything suspicious about their lipsticks, but they've stolen another brand's eyeshadow pics and posted it in their listing as their own before (they stole a pic from Fyrinnae, which is an amazing brand that doesn't really do sales).

I think this covers a lot... have fun shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: should I post this in the Enablers thread? not sure if reposting is okay...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 5, 2014)

May just have to transition my main makeup purchases to indie brands. They have exactly what I want (non-traditional lip colors, highly pigmented eyeshadow, paraben-free, no chemicals, cruelty free and mostly vegan) at a fraction of the cost it would take to buy it name brand. And I love supporting small business!

I'm going to send an email to Impulse asking for a restock estimate on those lip palettes. I need it!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There's a refinery29 slideshow with indie brands to check out!  I compiled the list so you don't have to sit and click through the whole thing:
> 
> Fyrinnae
> 
> ...


Argh, Melt Cosmetics make me so mad. I am dying to try some of their lipsticks, but they charge $7.99 (I think) shipping no matter how much you spent. The lipsticks are $19 so it adds up pretty fast. Normally I wouldn't care except *I can literally walk to their company offices*. I am not paying $8 to ship something only a few blocks away!

It's the principle of the thing, boo. :lol:

ETA: And here I was just brow browsing the sites that @@chibimorph mentioned and I got casually sucked into the Aromaleigh clearance section and ended up with three full size jars and one sample because I clearly have no willpower and pretty things need to be mine. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 5, 2014)

Well 4th of July sales inspired me.
Two orders coming now, one from Geek Chic (The Fellowship and Princess Bride!) and one Shiro (There and Back Again)
The Middle Earth nerd in me couldn't resist, plus I really needed a new project and learning to press pigments sounds like my next challenge!
I am seriously thankful for this thread, you guys have posted a lot of unknown to me brands and I am so far down the rabbit hole now....I might have the next 3 months beauty budget purchases already planned out haha.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Well 4th of July sales inspired me.
> 
> Two orders coming now, one from Geek Chic (The Fellowship and Princess Bride!) and one Shiro (There and Back Again)
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah I own all but one eyeshadow from Geek Chic's Fellowship Collection and I own the entire Hobbit collection by Shiro (full size from both brands because I wanted the stickers)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Shalott I'm still waiting to make my Aromaleigh order - I want the full sample set of the Brilliant Deductions collection, but I feel that it'll still be around for a while and more sales will come. I also like the idea for the Serpens collection - they have so many nicely themed collections!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

Uhoh.  The bad thing about the i+ta subscription:  Exposure to all of these awesome companies that just make you want to buy more!  This month's bonus samples came from (shades I received in parentheses.  They typically vary):

-- *Baroque Cosmetics* shadow (Versailles)

-- *DarkHeart Designs *liquid shimmer (Phoenix's Ashes.  GDE OTM subscribers might remember this company and product -- albeit a different shade -- from February's bag!)

-- *Darling Girl Cosmetics* duochrome blusher (Boy Crazy)

-- *Siren Song Cosmetics* shadow (Thunderstruck.  This is going in with my Supernetutrals collection from GCC for reasons which should be clear for those who remember the fifth season)

-- *Spectrum Cosmetics* (Iris lip gloss)

I still haven't used last month's bonuses because I was too wrapped up in the i+ta stuff itself, but thanks to GDE, I know I love Dark Heart Designs' liquid shimmer!  This is immediately going into the rotation box.  And I should make sure that the one I got in my OTM is in there, too.  It's summer, and if I have to be exposed to the sun, I'm going to sparkle like a disco ball, damn it.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 5, 2014)

I think it would be a really good idea to compile a masterpost of good indie brands, maybe with a side notation of their specialities. There are so many great ones out there you could theoretically never buy commercial products again and still have nearly everything commercial has to offer.

The only thing I have yet to see on the indie cosmetics scene are a solid line of brow-grooming products. Someone please prove me wrong here, I need indie brows in my life.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I think it would be a really good idea to compile a masterpost of good indie brands, maybe with a side notation of their specialities. There are so many great ones out there you could theoretically never buy commercial products again and still have nearly everything commercial has to offer.
> 
> The only thing I have yet to see on the indie cosmetics scene are a solid line of brow-grooming products. Someone please prove me wrong here, I need indie brows in my life.


I think Chinovi, Silk Naturals, and Brazen Cosmetics have brow products.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 6, 2014)

Mad minerals have a brow gel.
And that brings me to a thought: are there other indie cream shadows?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Mad minerals have a brow gel.
> 
> And that brings me to a thought: are there other indie cream shadows?


Glamour Doll Eyes had some in their Spring Fling collection, but it was a very limited amount, and I can't recall finding another indie that has any.  I think creams are tricky for indies due to sanitation and shelf life issues.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 6, 2014)

You guys are the bomb. The Silk Naturals brow powders and creams look awesome! I have a hard time finding colors that match my hair perfectly, but they even have Auburn shades! Yay!

I've only ever done Shiro and Ella Rose Minerals, so I don't know that much about indie brands. It's really nice to have resources from people who are more in the know than me.


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *Siren Song Cosmetics* shadow (Thunderstruck.  This is going in with my Supernetutrals collection from GCC for reasons which should be clear for those who remember the fifth season)


Dammit, @@meaganola! I had been kind of following this thread, and I see you talk often about fandom-related makeup, but I never really "got it" UNTIL NOW. You're a bad influence, ya idjit!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't even like loose shadow, but this may have to happen anyway.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 6, 2014)

I placed an order with Meow Cosmetics for 11 different samples! I have a really hard time telling what my undertone is so I just went with one-three samples of a few different "lines" to see what looks best.  The one time I got matched in a store, the Ulta SA matched me to the lightest color of Urban Decay Naked Skin that they make.  I shrugged and went with it...went out with friends later that night and was upset when the photos showed me with serious ghost face.    So I'm not super confident in the SA's abilities to match me! 

Hopefully I get them in time to make a bigger purchase if they have a sale for their anniversary in Aug.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Mad minerals have a brow gel.
> 
> And that brings me to a thought: are there other indie cream shadows?


The first brand that came to mind for me is Pumpkin and Poppy (but she's on vacation right now so her etsy store is closed; supposed to reopen tomorrow).

Performance Colors has cream eyeshadows in stick form.

Are you trying to use cream eyeshadows as a base or is it just your preferred format? It may also be possible to use a foiling medium/eyeliner serum (mix it with loose shadow to form an eyeliner) to make it cream-like.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 6, 2014)

Now the problem I'm having is I want certain things from a bunch of different stores.  :lol:


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I placed an order with Meow Cosmetics for 11 different samples! I have a really hard time telling what my undertone is so I just went with one-three samples of a few different "lines" to see what looks best.  The one time I got matched in a store, the Ulta SA matched me to the lightest color of Urban Decay Naked Skin that they make.  I shrugged and went with it...went out with friends later that night and was upset when the photos showed me with serious ghost face.    So I'm not super confident in the SA's abilities to match me!
> 
> Hopefully I get them in time to make a bigger purchase if they have a sale for their anniversary in Aug.


Oooh, I've been wanting to try Meow Cosmetics for a while but I can't justify making an order (yet) because I still have foundations I need to get through. Their foundations are pretty well-reviewed and I've heard the Flawless Feline formulation is surprisingly full-coverage for a powder. The Meow website has definitely occupied a good chunk of my time... I'm excited to try it one day.

If anyone else is interested, they also have a color-matching service - you take a pic of your face in direct sunlight and email it to them they can provide suggestions.

If you're looking for foundations, two other popular indie brands for foundation are:

*Lucy Minerals*: small shade range, powder foundation that people constantly describe as "creamy" - there's also various formulations (original, light, and two for oily skin); Lucy Minerals sells other products, too - the face products seem to be good but the eyeshadows seem to be mediocre in comparison to other indie brands; there's currently a full-size GWP promotion, but I would wait for a % discount to try samples (they come in little jars and are $2.50), this works out well because there's free US shipping at orders over $10 (and flat rate international shipping).

*Dreamworld Hermetica (aka Dreamworld Minerals)*: they have a sale right now (ranging from 20%-40% off various things), but just before now they had a 40-50% off sale and they're closing the store tomorrow for a website-redo so I was a little hesitant to promote in my previous post; the site is closing tomorrow because they're going to update the site and introduce liquid foundations (they will be the only reputable indie brand that makes liquid foundation, and the brand owner says she's been working 2 years on the formula so this should be exciting). They also have a color-matching service.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 6, 2014)

@@chibimorph that is awesome information!  I have combo/oily skin that has been leaning more oily since I moved to Virginia from Pennsylvania.  I used a liquid or cream foundation my whole makeup-wearing life but recently it's not been faring so well on my face, so I'd like to try a good powder foundation.  I didn't realize they have color matching! I'm not mad that I spent $11 plus shipping on the samples, though.  I'm pretty certain in one of those shades I'll find a match.  But if I don't love it I'm glad to know my other options, thank you so much!!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 7, 2014)

Impulse Cosmetics is supposed to be restocking their lip palettes this evening! I'm so excited!
 

Now I have to try and pick out five colors. That's going to be the hard part.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 7, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Impulse Cosmetics is supposed to be restocking their lip palettes this evening! I'm so excited!
> 
> Now I have to try and pick out five colors. That's going to be the hard part.


You have to pick out six.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You need a backup color to submit in the case that one of your first five isn't available.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 7, 2014)

Aromaleigh's Monday Deal is 50% off the Ever In Your Favor collection (Hunger Games based); the Weekly Sale is 25% off Brilliant Deductions collection (Sherlock based) and Serpens collection (dragons). Discontinued section is 50% off.

http://www.aromaleigh.com/wednesdaydeal.html (don't ask me why the URL says wednesday deal; it's a Monday deal and it ends tomorrow at 3pm EST)

http://www.aromaleigh.com/specials.html


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 7, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Aromaleigh's Monday Deal is 50% off the Ever In Your Favor collection (Hunger Games based); the Weekly Sale is 25% off Brilliant Deductions collection (Sherlock based) and Serpens collection (dragons). Discontinued section is 50% off.
> 
> http://www.aromaleigh.com/wednesdaydeal.html (don't ask me why the URL says wednesday deal; it's a Monday deal and it ends tomorrow at 3pm EST)
> 
> http://www.aromaleigh.com/specials.html


Those are so pretty!!!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 7, 2014)

Wahhhhhhh I want my hello waffle order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got shipping notification on 6/27 and it said 4-6 business days. I think today is day #6. I am dying of anticipation!!!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 7, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Wahhhhhhh I want my hello waffle order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got shipping notification on 6/27 and it said 4-6 business days. I think today is day #6. I am dying of anticipation!!!


Oooh... what did you get? Since we just had Canada Day (July 1) and Independence Day (July 4)... shipping may take longer than expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 7, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Oooh... what did you get? Since we just had Canada Day (July 1) and Independence Day (July 4)... shipping may take longer than expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooooo yeah I forgot about canada day!!

I got Mendelssohn, Bach, and Debussy from the musicians collection, and dormouse and animate chess piece from the painted flowers collection.

So excittttted for all the prettttties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh, everyone ordering from Aromaleigh, please report back on the customer service front!  I've heard some nightmare stories about it, so I have very specifically not been ordering from them, but if they have gotten better, I'll add them to my list of allowed companies.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, everyone ordering from Aromaleigh, please report back on the customer service front!  I've heard some nightmare stories about it, so I have very specifically not been ordering from them, but if they have gotten better, I'll add them to my list of allowed companies.


Yeah! About the customer service - during that fiasco, the owner (I think her name is Kristen) had been recently diagnosed with an autism spectrum disorder (in her 40s) in addition to having family problems and other health issues. She became overwhelmed and after that incident, she closed the store and hired a customer service representative to handle customers. Now the owner only handles formulation (making new things) and packing.

Aromaleigh was originally on my "don't buy" list, but after learning about the owner's diagnosis I've changed my stance (I made my first order today!). I know that the incident really hurt Aromaleigh (they went from being a top-indie to a smaller one, albeit still reputable) - but I think they're building up again and they're going to redo the website/store sometime in the summer/fall.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, everyone ordering from Aromaleigh, please report back on the customer service front! I've heard some nightmare stories about it, so I have very specifically not been ordering from them, but if they have gotten better, I'll add them to my list of allowed companies.


I placed an order Saturday and I'll report back. Order confirmation says turnaround time is 4-6 days so we'll see how it goes. I'm excited for glitter!!! It was so hard to decide in a few to try.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

@chibimorph  That's super helpful!  The CS issues were brought up on another board where someone was asking if they had improved, and no one was aware that any of that had happened.  Once that board comes back up, I'll let them know.  I know pretty much everyone on there was boycotting Aromaleigh as a direct result of that whole mess.

And a warning/heads up to anyone who might be contemplating participating in Secret Santa this year:  I'm going to try to go full indie this year, so whoever I get assigned might get a whole package of things from various companies!  It pretty much comes down to turnaround time and/or what extras/samples I end up stockpiling between now and then.  (Now watch me get someone who very specifically DOES NOT WANT indies.  I'm not sure I'll know what to do for them!)


----------



## Shalott (Jul 8, 2014)

Just going to put it out there, not trying to influence anyone's buying decisions in any way, but I always try to remind myself that smaller companies, especially those that are still indie, may be subject to the very human flaws of the ones trying to run them. Someone operating a business from their home might make a mistake that they later try to rectify, and I personally am always open to second chances.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Until the point is reached by certain companies who continue to flaunt their crappy leadership and subpar products at ridiculously inflated prices because they are "quirky" and "cute" and don't give a crap. Then I'm done.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay guys. I need some help. I've narrowed down my lip choices for the palette, but there are decisions to be made and I could use some opinions.







I know for sure I want the top 3, the middle 3 I want one but can't pick because they're all SO GOOD. The bottom three I'm debating on, because I already have red and nude lipstick, but these ones are really awesome. If I decide not to get any of the traditional shades, I'll just pick another from the middle row. And then I'll need a backup so that'll just be one of the left overs.

I'm also snagging some of their mattifying lip powder because I'm obsessed with matte lips.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay guys. I need some help. I've narrowed down my lip choices for the palette, but there are decisions to be made and I could use some opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd do the top row &amp; then the 2nd and 3rd from the middle row  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just like the idea of an all non-traditional color palette!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 8, 2014)

I think that's probably what I'll end up doing. I always want more unique colors, it's time for some wish fulfillment! But maybe the 1st and 3rd from the middle row instead of the 2nd? That first one just keeps drawing me back in. I think I'll make number 2 the backup color. 

I'm just such an indecisive person, things like this are so hard for me! lol


----------



## BSquared (Jul 8, 2014)

EHMAHGERD my eyeshadow from hello waffle came and SO PRETTY!! I am dying. THANK YOU to everyone for enabling me with this purchase. But my wallet curses you because the rabbit hole is officially open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 8, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard Just want to mention that both Pandora and Melancholy (first and second in second row) are not as dark in real life unless you really build up the color. I would compare them to MAC's Rebel and Heroine. So If you are looking for something _very_ dark, you'd be better of with Melancholy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard I think you've got it figured out with ALL of the first row and 2/3 of the second row, with the 3rd color being your alternate.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 8, 2014)

Geek Chic sent me an email today saying they were overwhelmed by the holiday sales and that my shipment would be past normal the 7 day processing mark.
I can't say I'm unhappy because I am thrilled at their customer service. This is my first order with them and I have zero issues cutting them some slack. I just appreciate the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

Yay, it's only taken, like, five years, but I finally made my first Haus of Gloi order!  Half a dozen different scents (all permanent catalog, not seasonal, which is unusual for me, but the seasonal stock is low right now).  Perfume oil, pumpkin butter, bubbling scrubs, and emulsifying scrubs.  Depending on how much I like these scrubs, I might be turning my attention to them over Fortune Cookie Soap.  Haus of Gloi is super local for me:  They don't have a storefront, but their shipping location is closer to me than Ulta.  And their autumn collection is just around the corner.  Based on what I've heard about them elsewhere, this is going to be a very dangerous thing for me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2014)

AHHHH My Impulse Cosmetics order shipped!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 9, 2014)

I think this is becoming my favorite thread on MUT.  Thanks @@meaganola for starting it.  And thank you to everyone else for sharing your experiences and the deals you are finding!  I may go broke on this thread, but oh man I am enjoying the exploration!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 9, 2014)

Senpai said:


> Two of my favorites are:
> 
> Besame Cosmetics
> 
> ...


So, I just took a peek at the Besame website and holy moly that packaging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That will definitely be one of my next orders! I'm looking at the lipsticks, and I think I will have to go for Besame Red and Noir Red at the lease... ahhhh! Too many pretties!


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHHH My Impulse Cosmetics order shipped!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine too! My first indie eyeshadows AND my first loose ones, so I'm super-curious to check them out!


----------



## WildlyNatural (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildly Natural Cosmetics! ♥


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay. So, due to my wonderful electric bill being higher than I anticipated (thanks summer heat), I will NOT be able to buy the lip palette _just yet_. But, at least I have my colors picked out! I'm still definitely buying it, but I've got to be an adult and show some restraint for now..

Hopefully I can get some more hours in soon and be able to buy it before the month is out. Seeing you ladies enjoying your indies sustains me. Plus, I've still got a ton of free samples to keep me occupied.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

Can I request swatches from the impulse orders? It's payday tomorrow and I'll finally have some monies and am pondering an order.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 9, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay. So, due to my wonderful electric bill being higher than I anticipated (thanks summer heat), I will NOT be able to buy the lip palette _just yet_. But, at least I have my colors picked out! I'm still definitely buying it, but I've got to be an adult and show some restraint for now..
> 
> Hopefully I can get some more hours in soon and be able to buy it before the month is out. Seeing you ladies enjoying your indies sustains me. Plus, I've still got a ton of free samples to keep me occupied.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, I feel ya. Summers are always brutal on the old power bill, here, along with gas being more expensive, Kids home so they are talking on the phone more, using the internet more, eating more...  :lol:   Summer is just in general a more expensive time of year, it seems! Plus taking into account vacations, water park days, summer activities... :blink:   It hurts, but priorities, right?


----------



## Shalott (Jul 9, 2014)

@@BSquared Anything in particular you want swatched? I have quite a few colors, I can give you what I have!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

@@Shalott ooooo! Lipsticks! Any of them! Enable me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm terrified to see my electric bill.  This summer is the first time in my adult life that I've had an air conditioner (I've named it Bobby.  As in Drake), and I've been taking full advantage of it.  And I'm going to be *very* thankful I have it this weekend:  It's supposed to be 97 outside, which translates to 107 in my living room.  I'm planning on holing up in my bedroom (where the AC lives) and marathoning the second season of _Hemlock Grove_.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 9, 2014)

@@Shalott Yep, that power bill. Grrr. Not to mention my summer job is so uncertain. My boss won't give me a schedule! _Won't give me a schedule. _He says I won't be on a schedule until August because he "can't take other people's hours" Then why did you hire me?!? I've never heard such madness! One day he sent me a text 30 minutes before 11, telling me to come in at 11..... and I bike over a mile to work.... yeeeaaahhhh didn't make that shift.  &lt;_&lt;

So yeah, gotta ration the money in these uncertain times. I wish bosses wouldn't treat us employees so poorly. I shouldn't be given a dirty look for asking for enough hours to pay my bills. Imagine, wanting hours at your job? Crazy right? Haha.

Still, I'll be an adult and wait to buy my toys until after I know I've got some extra moolah. It'll be all the more sweeter when I can get that lip palette!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, so Impulse Cosmetics is officially on my birthday wish list for next month! Give me all the shiny, sparkly pretties!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 9, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@Shalott Yep, that power bill. Grrr. Not to mention my summer job is so uncertain. My boss won't give me a schedule! _Won't give me a schedule. _He says I won't be on a schedule until August because he "can't take other people's hours" Then why did you hire me?!? I've never heard such madness! One day he sent me a text 30 minutes before 11, telling me to come in at 11..... and I bike over a mile to work.... yeeeaaahhhh didn't make that shift.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> So yeah, gotta ration the money in these uncertain times. I wish bosses wouldn't treat us employees so poorly. I shouldn't be given a dirty look for asking for enough hours to pay my bills. Imagine, wanting hours at your job? Crazy right? Haha.
> 
> Still, I'll be an adult and wait to buy my toys until after I know I've got some extra moolah. It'll be all the more sweeter when I can get that lip palette!


I had a job like that, luckily I was on the end of getting all the hours from my supervisor, while fellow co-workers got less. He won't do it because it sounds like the schedules are already made up through August, and hours are constrained by some budgeted limit. Yeah it's dumb, but I had a coworker who would just call fellow coworkers on the day they were scheduled and ask if they wanted her to work their shift. Was so silly and sneaky, but when it's a few hours before you're scheduled, and someone calls asking if they can take your shift, you can be darned sure I said yes pretty much every time. Because heck no I didn't really want to go in.  See if you can do something like that until you're officially on the schedule.



Shalott said:


> @@BSquared Anything in particular you want swatched? I have quite a few colors, I can give you what I have!


Yes, all the pretties!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 9, 2014)

One more question ladies - arm swatches or lip swatches? Because as beautiful as the Impulse swatch pictures are, I've found that the beautiful lady who does them, tends to layer on a LOT more product than makes sense for the rest of us, hence they are usually a little lighter (although still opaque) than what you see on the website.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh gosh anything or either! I'd love to see your favorites!! I have a somewhat large cart ready to go. I was so excited by the lipsticks I didn't even realIze they had eye shadows. And GLITTER. This is dangerous.

PS: have you (or anyone) tried their glue/base thing? I think I need to invest in one if I'm going to start this spiral. Lurking has taught me GDE foil me is a good one, but is it so far better than others that I NEED it??


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh gosh anything or either! I'd love to see your favorites!! I have a somewhat large cart ready to go. I was so excited by the lipsticks I didn't even realIze they had eye shadows. And GLITTER. This is dangerous.
> 
> PS: have you (or anyone) tried their glue/base thing? I think I need to invest in one if I'm going to start this spiral. Lurking has taught me GDE foil me is a good one, but is it so far better than others that I NEED it??


I haven't tried anything from Impulse Cosmetics (and I've heard nothing about their primer/base) - but Darling Girl Cosmetics has a Glitter Glue that's super popular and a Superstar Serum that can be used to turn loose eyeshadows into liners.

Pixie Epoxy by Fyrinnae is probably the most famous glitter base in the indie community - however, it is a little tricky to apply (you only need a very small amount and you need to let it dry/get tacky a bit before you start patting the glittery eyeshadow on). Fyrinnae is actually the brand that Impulse Cosmetics stole eyeshadow pics from (Impulse Cosmetics has completely reformatted their website since then, though - and all the current pics are legit). The Impulse Cosmetics shadows look super pretty!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, imma swatch what I have any that you want to see more of just let me know. My school is on break this week so I have plenty of free time.

@@BSquared as for the glitter base, I haven't tried it because I don't use use glitter enough to need one. :lol: I find that just wetting the brush before I use glitter is good enough for my purposes.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 9, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Man, what I would give for more hours! I've got a note up saying I'll take ANY unwanted shifts with my number. Hopefully that will get me some more, but I have to watch my phone like a hawk which drives me a little bonkers. Haha. Thanks for the advice. I'll get some numbers from people I'm cool with and say if they ever feel like taking a day off, I'll cover for them as long as they give me at least an hour's notice. 

Oooh, bring on the swatches! I want to see some pretties!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

Glad to know I don't need a specific base. Maybe I'll hold off for now. I have nars and UD primers, UD glitter glue, and fix+ so maybe I'll try those first with pigments and glitter and see how they work, then just adjust if I need to.

And yay swatches thank you!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

You girls have totally given me some new companies to check out! Thank you. I can't wait for my pretties to show up! Ive recently gotten interested in pressing loose shadows. Does anyone here press their own shadows? Id love to see them. I'm intimidated to try it but It seems like a fun new hobby  Here are all my incoming pretties from Geek Chic and Shiro!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 9, 2014)

@ Is there a pressing medium you're planning on using? There are some people who pressed with glycerin and/or jojoba oil who have had issues with mold growing in the shadow pans. I originally wanted to press shadows (specifically The Painted Flowers collection by Hello Waffle so I could decorate a customized palette), but the molding and shelf-life after pressing turned me from it.

I think TKB Trading has a pressing medium and they also sell a preservative which can extend the life of pressed shadows (which is 2 years? I think).

Also, I also own The Hobbit Collection (Shiro) and The Fellowship Collection (Geek Chic) - I approve.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ Is there a pressing medium you're planning on using? There are some people who pressed with glycerin and/or jojoba oil who have had issues with mold growing in the shadow pans. I originally wanted to press shadows (specifically The Painted Flowers collection by Hello Waffle so I could decorate a customized palette), but the molding and shelf-life after pressing turned me from it.
> 
> I think TKB Trading has a pressing medium and they also sell a preservative which can extend the life of pressed shadows (which is 2 years? I think).
> 
> Also, I also own The Hobbit Collection (Shiro) and The Fellowship Collection (Geek Chic) - I approve.


I was thinking about going the TKB route as I can get a complete kit and the supplies there as well as playing around with mixing my own shades. I am only beginning to research and haven't heard much about the mold issue so thank you for bringing that up!

And thanks! I'm a total Tolkien elfy chick.&lt;3 (the other half is on the edgy goth side so I cover all my bases haha)


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 9, 2014)

@ Cool! Also, certain ingredients don't press well (things high in oxides (this is difficult to assess), ferric ferrocyanide, and ultramarines) - so you may want to look for blog posts of people who have pressed the specific shades you have to see if it works out well.

Yeah, the molding is something to be careful about - the issue is mostly with water retention. For example, pressing with glycerin can be an issue because it's a humectant (the purpose is to attract water). Also make sure to let the alcohol/ethanol you use evaporate completely - although 70% is the best ethanol percentage to clean/sanitize surfaces, 90% is good for pressing because it evaporates fast and completely (which is one of the reasons why it's not a good sanitizer). So before you press, sanitize the surface you're working on and make sure the pans are completely clean (you can use 70% ethanol or isopropyl alcohol), but if you can - press with 90% alcohol (although 70% should be fine as well as long as you stay patient and let it evaporate completely).


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

Neat! Thank you for the info, it is very valued. I found a few people online who have pressed the Shiro There and Back Again collection but Ill keep doing my research for sure. I enjoy the chemistry aspect of makeup composition and do prefer pressed shadows over loose. Finding a way to keep the indie quality without excess chemicals is super up my ally! I don't mind being patient, if I can wait for monthly beauty subs I can wait for pressed shadows! haha


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe essential oils can be used for pressing. As well as high proof vodka. Might want to look up some specifics on that one, but these would be mold preventative pressing mediums so I thought I'd mention them.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

Vodka and eyeshadow!?!? My 2 favorite things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry to disagree :blush:   (I hate doing this...)

But essential oils probably won't work as a good pressing medium/binder because they lack humectant properties (which is what allows the powder of a loose eyeshadow to stick together) - hence, people use glycerin and jojoba oil as binders (both of which are natural humectants) (that being said, I don't believe just because something is "natural" is better...). Also, depending on the essential oil, I don't think it's recommended they be used around the eyes.

Vodka's anti-mold properties are the exact same as that of ethanol and isopropyl alcohol (since the alcohol property of vodka is ethanol...) - all of these kill mold; it's not so much the mold that is the issue but the spores (none of these are effective at inactivating spores (think of spores as fungus seeds)). Also, vodka has more stuff in it than the ethanol you can buy at a drugstore.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

MAKEUP SCIENCE!
Haha, I'd rather drink my vodka anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 10, 2014)

@@chibimorph I don't really know if they work or not because I've personally never tried to press makeup.I read it on one of my favorite wellness and beauty blogs back when I started making my own foundation and she does it regularly. I like powder just fine, so I never did it. They aren't the nice, perfect, commercial presses, but they make the product hold together a bit from what it looks like. Here's the link if you want to check it out.

You could be totally right. I have seen people use essential oils and vodka to repair broken compacts before, so I just thought it would be good to mention. And you are totally right about essential oils being used around the eyes, but a drop for a whole pressed piece would probably not be too bad. Or if you diluted it with carrier oil. It would still bear the properties of the essential oil; here meaning it would be antifungal, antimicrobal, and antibacterial. But, as I just said I really have no clue about pressing makeup. This was just some stuff I'd read a few places. I'll look up some more info.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok ladies here is the first group of swatches from my Impulse collection. These are all of my more "wearable" red and pink tones.

A couple of things I want to mention: I think I have said it before, but in my experience the lighter/more wearable colors tend to be creamier and easier to apply than the darker/more unique colors. You will definitely see what I mean in the swatches.

Also Dahlia and Run Away were applied with my finger, since I have them as part of a lip palette. They other three were applied straight from the tube, with no emulsifying. (Again, you'll see what I mean in later swatches.) On me, Dahlia and Run Away are very true to what you see here (Run Away is slightly darker, more berry than pink), and although Storque and Metro look very similar, Storque is much more on the orchid side (again, a dupe for LC's Airborne Unicorn) and Metro is very similar to MAC's Saint Germain, but I think Metro may be a tad lighter. Ever After is one of my faves, in my collection I don't have anything similar. It is pretty versatile and can pull to the peach or pink side depending on your skin tone. For me it pulls pinky-nude.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 10, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard I think using essential oil and alcohol would probably compact the powder a little, but it'll probably loosen up quickly with use and time. Otherwise, I really don't know if essential oils can work as an anti-fungal in eyeshadow. I did a very brief search through PubMed, and there are some vague articles about efficacy against specific fungal species but I really don't know.

Commercial loose shadows/pigments actually already have binder in them - so that's why when people press MAC pigments they only need alcohol - the binder is already in the product (same with fixing mainstream pressed products that shatter - there's already a binder in the product).

As an FYI, this may be a good time to point out - there are a lot of indie companies that sell repackaged micas as eyeshadows. Most (if not all) indie companies make their shadows by mixing various micas together (for the color) and other things (?), including a binder (not the same kind for pressing; this kind is what allows the shadows to adhere to skin) like carnauba wax or kaolin clay. If you see an eyeshadow listing with ingredients that are only mineral (as what you would see in a mica), then it's time to be suspicious (or if ingredient listings across different eyeshadows within a brand are inconsistent - specifically in the binder they use).


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 10, 2014)

@@chibimorph Yeah, that sounds about right on the binding issue. In the Wellness Mama pic it just gave her compact a general shape, not so much of a clean press. Also makes sense for the non-indie powders being pressed with just alcohol. I do still think essential oils could help with fighting mold and bacteria. They are often used to help preserve handmade beauty products, and have been used as a disinfectant in natural salves and topical medicines for hundreds of years. The only issue is, I'm not sure how long the antifungal/antibacterial effects would last in a pressed compact. Could be forever, could have a shelf life. I'd have to research that.

And thanks for the heads up on the skin-binding ingredients. I would have never guessed that purely mineral ingredients could be a bad sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Shalott Uggh, so pretty! I picked Space Cadet over Storque because I want a truly lilac lip color, but that one is still gorgeous. I love them all!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard Don't worry I have a swatch of Space Cadet for you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ok ladies here is the first group of swatches from my Impulse collection. These are all of my more "wearable" red and pink tones.
> 
> A couple of things I want to mention: I think I have said it before, but in my experience the lighter/more wearable colors tend to be creamier and easier to apply than the darker/more unique colors. You will definitely see what I mean in the swatches.
> 
> Also Dahlia and Run Away were applied with my finger, since I have them as part of a lip palette. They other three were applied straight from the tube, with no emulsifying. (Again, you'll see what I mean in later swatches.) On me, Dahlia and Run Away are very true to what you see here (Run Away is slightly darker, more berry than pink), and although Storque and Metro look very similar, Storque is much more on the orchid side (again, a dupe for LC's Airborne Unicorn) and Metro is very similar to MAC's Saint Germain, but I think Metro may be a tad lighter. Ever After is one of my faves, in my collection I don't have anything similar. It is pretty versatile and can pull to the peach or pink side depending on your skin tone. For me it pulls pinky-nude.


Am I the only one who can't see this image?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried it on three different browsers. 

I want to see the pretties!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

@ Tell me if you see this one, please? If so I will edit the previous post!

Okay, so these are all of my more nude/brown/orange toned "wearable" colors. Again, a couple of notes. The two Metaluxe colors are also in my palette, and so were applied with my finger. If it seems like Infatuation is very sheer - you're right. It is the most sheer of all the Impulse lipsticks I own, barely more than gold shift over a sheer pinky base. Texas Tea is a true copper, very nice for layering or wearing on it's own in the fall. Both of the Metaluxe colors are very creamy, more so than the majority of the Opaque Matte colors. Since I only have the two, I don't know if this is the case for all of that particular formulation.

The other three look a bit messy because of the way Impulse lipsticks are packaged. They are tube-style, not bullets, so they don't wear evenly on me. I couldn't get a 100% even application and so I had to go over them a bit with my finger. This is the case with most of the more patchy colors, hence the emulsifying I mentioned earlier. You'll see it most clearly in my last set of swatches.

As for the colors, Semi-Sweet is entirely too pale for me. I am an extremely fair-skinned person to begin with, and Semi-Sweet makes me look dead when it is on. Depending on your monitor color settings you may not be able to distinguish it from my arm. :/ Like I mentioned, Impulse's swatches tend to look darker than they are in real life. Moon Rocks is a nice, warm-toned nude and Electric City is my favorite of all the colors I own. The lighting isn't doing it justice - it is a very bright orange.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Shalott Must be something weird going on with my computer..pulled it up on my phone &amp; I can see it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  [thank you so much for reposting for me though!]

I need to add Storque to my wish list!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Not sure if they're really considered Indie or not, but Sweetpea &amp; Fay is another favorite of mine. Obsessed with their liquid lipsticks!  :wub:

They have lots of fun colors &amp; they're crazy pigmented. You only need a teeny tiny bit of product!

http://www.sweetpeaandfay.com/#!j'adores


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

I love liquid lipsticks, so I have bookmarked the Sweetpea &amp; Fay site to browse when I am more sensible!

Here is the last set of swatches - I apologize if there are any mistakes in this post, I have already taken my nighttime meds and they tend to make me loopy. Also, by the time I took these, the natural light was failing and it totally ruined the swatch of Key Lime. My bad! But the color from the indoors photo is very true to color, so you should still get a good idea. The reason it took so long is because I simple cannot find three of my tubes. Pandora, Platonic and Bombshell have all just up and vanished. I think they are in a purse, somewhere, but I haven't the foggiest which one. So sorry! :blush:

Anyways, these are the more "untraditional" colors I own. Of them all, Melancholy and Space Cadet are the easiest to wear. Space Cadet is nicely textured, more cool-toned than Storque (but not _too_ cool-toned) and the color is a dupe for LC's D'Lilac. Melancholy is difficult to apply due to the dry texture, but it is a lovely deep purple and can be worn on the lighter side (similar to the indoors picture) or the darker side (more what you see in the natural light). Bon Bon, is for me, the most difficult to wear, color wise. It is a very cool toned grey and wearing it with the wrong clothing/makeup makes my teeth look _super_ yellow. I usually pass on this color unless I want to tone down something that is a little too warm. The hardest to wear, application wise, is Smoking Gun. The swatch on the Impulse website makes it seem like a beautiful dark navy, but I have found that it is nearly impossible to replicate that color. What you get is either much too light (see swatch) or much too dark (lip swatch, below). The only way to get a true navy lip, from what I have played around with, is mixing and layering with a lighter color. Bon Bon is a good one, or the new color Tart might work, although I don't own it to test that theory. You can see how much I had to work the color out on Melancholy and Smoking Gun. The other three are just a clean swipe. (Bon Bon and Key Lime from the tube, Space Cadet with my finger from the palette.)

So yeah - Impulse's lip swatches are a bit deceiving. They admit this right on the website, sooo... I don't even know. I just buy them and figure WTH, I can make it work somehow.





This is my lip swatch of Smoking Gun. I did it for a gal on Facebook who wanted to see what it would take to build up a really deep blue color. A couple things to note - in the areas it looks black, that is bad lighting. The lip color does look blue, you can see it in the very center of my lower lip where my lights were actually hitting just right (this was taken indoors, at night, with no flash). The edges are lighter than the rest of my lips due to the cleaning I had to do to make them even. All in all, it took about 15-20 minutes to achieve this deep of a color.





I hope that is helpful - I am more than willing to do more lip swatches if anyone is interested. I have neutral/leaning yellow undertones and my lips are naturally quite pigmented, so they do tend to change the color of more sheer lipsticks - a problem I haven't have with any of Impulse's lipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 10, 2014)

THANK YOU MUCH!! Adding metro to my basket! And maybe space cadet too!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Shalott Thanks for the swatches! I see a couple in there I might 'need' myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Shalott Aaaahhh! Space cadet is exactly what I dreamed of! And smoking gun is really cool too. Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

You're all very welcome! I am basically addicted to these lipsticks, so I am glad to put it to some use, ha ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With that being said, my Aromaleigh order shipped yesterday, so I am *really* excited to try some of these loose shadows. On the whole, I only use pressed, but I might become a convert due to this thread!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 10, 2014)

So my empty 5g jars arrived today and I transferred my Hello Waffle samples (two sample sets of the Painted Flowers collection on the left) into them and it makes my Hello Waffle collection look massive! And I still want more - I think I have a problem... :blink:

I'm planning on making boxes to put the Painted Flowers collection similar to how I made a box for the Musician collection.





Also, Chinovi cosmetics has a 30% off sale for orders $10 or more (excludes the Paper Runway collection) with code 500LIKES - ends 10pm PST tomorrow (July 11th).  http://chinovicosmetics.com/


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Whoo! I have tracking on my Notoriously Morbid Out to the Black order! I wasn't expecting that for another week or so!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

I placed an order from Shiro for my Swap Buddy.  I know they just had a big sale, so shipping may take a while.  Do they send something when they ship, or does a package just show up?  If one of you Shiro fans could let me know, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

My Aromaleigh order is out for delivery, I will post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 11, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I placed an order from Shiro for my Swap Buddy.  I know they just had a big sale, so shipping may take a while.  Do they send something when they ship, or does a package just show up?  If one of you Shiro fans could let me know, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks!


Yes - Shiro sends an email saying that your order is complete and they include a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received the shipping info for my Aromaleigh order - so excited!

Also, the Notoriously Morbid Free Day Friday is free shipping on orders $10 and over and includes a free mini of Pale Rider or Tea Tosh (make a note in the comments saying which one you want) - code: JULYFDFFS

Ends 12:00am EDT on 7/12


----------



## Shalott (Jul 11, 2014)

My Aromaleigh order came today! I haven't cracked into them, but I am already excited because they sent several extra samples that the one I requested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see how they all look on the skin!

@@chibimorph where do you get the empty jars? I can't find any with sifters locally, but don't know where to order online. Any suggestions that can come in bulk but aren't too expensive?

ETA: Also, this thread is worse than the Enablers thread. I totally just placed ANOTHER order, because I can't pass up the words "free shipping". :blink:


----------



## BSquared (Jul 11, 2014)

Impulse order is placed! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's my Aromaleigh order, nothing crazy. I really like the colors! They are more shimmery than sparkly though, but I'm glad I got a few to try! 


Now I need to continue my search for a more glittery shadow.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> ETA: Also, this thread is worse than the Enablers thread. I totally just placed ANOTHER order, because I can't pass up the words "free shipping". :blink:


I totally agree.....on every single level.

I am dying to put in an order with My Pretty Zombie and Lunatick Cosmetics.....DYING.

Also, I have a question for you lovely ladies. I have been on the fence about Limecrime for a while now. I discovered them far after the big repackaging blowup and have heard a ton of bad things about this company. I have also heard that their lip velvetines formulas are to die for so I just dont know what to make of them. Have they gotten better? Is there an alternative to the velvetines? Have you been wronged by Limecrime or have a true pro or con stance on the company? I'm not trying to start a war, I just really would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 11, 2014)

Oooo that green looks pretty!

Doromouse from hello waffle was super glittery! I put it on this morning and had to take it off because that was wayyyy too disco ball for the insurance office, even on a Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 11, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I totally agree.....on every single level.
> 
> I am dying to put in an order with My Pretty Zombie and Lunatick Cosmetics.....DYING.
> 
> Also, I have a question for you lovely ladies. I have been on the fence about Limecrime for a while now. I discovered them far after the big repackaging blowup and have heard a ton of bad things about this company. I have also heard that their lip velvetines formulas are to die for so I just dont know what to make of them. Have they gotten better? Is there an alternative to the velvetines? Have you been wronged by Limecrime or have a true pro or con stance on the company? I'm not trying to start a war, I just really would appreciate the feedback.


 Here is my honest advice for anyone considering making a purchase from any company, regardless of "scandal" or what not. If you want the product then you should not let anyone else's opinions about the company or product in question make your decision. It is your life, and your money and if you think that the product is worth the money you are willing to pay for it, that is all that matters.

As for my personal opinion - no, I would not support Lime Crime. Their shadows are nothing special and their lipsticks are hideously overpriced - basically you are paying for "cutesy" packaging and quirky names. The formula is terrible and as more and more companies offer similar items, I think Lime Crime's cult status will be affected.

That said, the Velvetines _are_ a good product, the best that they offer IMO. However, they are EXTREMELY dupeable, off the top of my head is Kat Von D's new Everlasting Love Liquid Lipsticks which are a dollar cheaper. So, again, depends on how badly you want to own a "cult" item, I guess.

I have two lipsticks, one shadow palette and two Velvetines. I personally won't purchase from Lime Crime again. Hope that helps you, but again - do what YOU want to do, not what someone on the internet tells you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: That came off really patronizing, and that was not my intent at all - obviously everyone can make their own choice without blindly following the crowd :lol: But I was thinking of my own experience, and so the wording didn't come out right - sorry about that!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you so much Shalott!
I didn't find it patronizing at all. It was very genuine and honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really appreciate it. I agree that everyone should order based on their wants and not strictly read into things online and I don't judge others for supporting companies I wouldn't myself. I didn't know that Kat Von D has a similar lip product...hmm. Thanks again for this thread, Ive learned so much from you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My Aromaleigh order came today! I haven't cracked into them, but I am already excited because they sent several extra samples that the one I requested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see how they all look on the skin!
> 
> @@chibimorph where do you get the empty jars? I can't find any with sifters locally, but don't know where to order online. Any suggestions that can come in bulk but aren't too expensive?
> 
> ETA: Also, this thread is worse than the Enablers thread. I totally just placed ANOTHER order, because I can't pass up the words "free shipping". :blink:


Coastal Scents sells jars: http://www.coastalscents.com/make-your-own/packaging/jars.html


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 11, 2014)

@@Shalott In this particular instance, I got jars from Amazon as an add-on item (these jars don't come with sifters). However, I really want to try the jars that Coastal Scents sells because they're cheaper per unit - however, I hate paying for shipping and Coastal Scents has free shipping at $50 (I had been waiting for a brush sale, but I recently got a bunch of Real Techniques brushes so I'm waiting for the next time the brushes are 50% off to get jars, too). I know people also buy jars from TKB Trading (which supplies a lot of indie companies).

@ I think my main issue with indie company controversies related to repackaging in particular is safety (similar to the level of sanitation issues like fingerprints in jars). These are small companies with basically no formal regulation so we're relying on the owner's word that everything is safe and handled carefully - so we're expecting integrity from the business. However, things like repackaging bring this integrity into suspect - and also, with repackaging we don't know exactly where the product actually came from which is another safety issue.

But in other happier words - I just received shipping info for my Shiro CotM order!


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so glad I found this thread!  I was looking for indie companies for the summerswap.  I've heard some indie companies mentioned here and there, but this thread has a lot of information, ideas, and deal sharing.  I just placed an order and (I know I shouldn't have, but I have a hard time resisting pretty, shimmery things) I grabbed a sample for myself to try out too.  If they are even half as pretty as they look in the pictures, I'm in trouble!  Thank you all for sharing your experiences, knowledge, and swatches!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 11, 2014)

@ Glad I was able to make sense! I will say though, that if it were the Black Velvet Velevtine you wanted, go for it - that is one of their items that I can't think of a single dupe for! :lol:

@@CurlyTails @@chibimorph Thank you so much, ladies! I've purchased from Coastal Scents before, and I knew about their refill pans, but I did not know they had jars as well! I will be tacking those on to my next purchase!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my Impulse Cosmetics order! SO EXCITING!! Want to do swatches vut it's so dark here. Will have to wait til morning!


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 12, 2014)

YOU GUYS. I think I just fell down the rabbit hole, then dug my own hole underneath the rabbit hole. Got my Impulse Cosmetics order, and they're so gorgeous, and I'm getting frustrated because no photograph is capturing it properly! "Winnie" is the most wonderful thing ever... duochrome that's almost identical to my skin tone from one angle, with an angelic icy blue gleam from another angle. I die. I have to go to sleep now because I work tonight... stupid patients, why can't you take care of yourselves? Clearly I have more important things to do, like figure out how to photograph these effectively.

ETA: I may have lied. I just had to slap a few of them on my face before going to bed, and I have revised my "most wonderful thing" statement... it's "The Huntsman."

ETA2: I can't speak to the Lime Crime lip products, but I am desperately in love with my Orchidaceous liquid liner. Gorgeous vibrant color, beautiful matte finish, stays put through my 12-hour shifts. I will definitely buy more colors once Summerswap is over.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oooo that green looks pretty!
> 
> Doromouse from hello waffle was super glittery! I put it on this morning and had to take it off because that was wayyyy too disco ball for the insurance office, even on a Friday


I decided to quickly swatch Dormouse after seeing this.

Left-Right: swatched over Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy, primer (theBalm Put A Lid On It), and bare skin





I also swatched Gryphon (which I have on my eyes today) (it looks so different over a glitter glue!)

Left-Right: over Pixie Epoxy, primer, and bare skin


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

Shiro Cosmetics The Earth's Mightiest Avengers collection!  In direct sunlight, over UD Primer Potion.  Photos cannot possibly capture all of their glory!

Top to bottom, left to right:

* Red in My Ledger lip gloss, regular application on the left and sheered out on the right

* A Push in the Right Direction, Burdened with Glorious Purpose, Cognitive Recalibration

* Enormous Green Rage Monster, Genius Billionaire Playboy Philanthropist, Glowstick of Destiny

* He Loves His Hammer, I Understood that Reference, Something Sweet as Pain

* That Man Is Playing Galaga, Up All Night to Get Loki

Not pictured:  Always Angry finishing powder.  I just didn't see any point in swatching it, so I didn't, but it does tone down my red a bit, so I'm glad I picked it up!

A few comments:  Shiro lip gloss isn't really lip gloss.  It's more like liquid lipstick, except slick like benefit ultra plush glosses.  They look a but terrifying in the tube (this one looks almost black), but they sheer out wonderfully.  I'm now working on collecting them all.  Even the red one I have (Nic Cage Posing for a Calendar with Shiny Bright Red Cars) doesn't make me roll my eyes at *more* red lip color.  (My next order is going to have to include Nic Cage Getting Funky with that Saturday Night Fever!  I just know it's going to get very, *very* dangerous once I inevitably get hooked on the custom glosses.  I think I need Cognitive Recalibration in gloss form!)

Up All Night to Get Loki is not part of this collection.  It was a CotM that was part of the one-last-time CotM sale in June, and it happened to be going on when this collection went live, so I had to grab it because *duh*. 

A glue is going to be a better choice than just a primer for I Understood That Reference and That Man Is Playing Galaga since they have a whole lot of glitter, not just the shimmer and sheen that the rest of the collection has.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 12, 2014)

@@meaganola I received shipping info for my Shiro order yesterday, and I'm so excited to play with the Avengers collection! Every time I see pics I feel so glad that I didn't decide to wait until the next sale to pick it up. I didn't get the gloss because it looked really brown in the swatches I've seen and I'm just not sure I'd wear it often enough. I'm on a low-buy so I also resisted getting Plausible Walrus in gloss form... but it seems that everyone loves Shiro's gloss formula so I feel that once I finish my current glosses I must pick one up! Do you have any opinions on the different flavors?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

@chibimorph  Honestly, I barely notice the flavors in the ones I have!  The scent is strong in the tube, but it's pretty much not there once on.

I'm also trying out a lip glaze from Kiss My Sass today.  Their Spellbound shade (pinky-purple with gold sparkles, with Birthday Cake -- chocolate cake with buttercream frosting -- flavor, although I can only smell it, not taste it) was included in the July GDE OTM, so I decided to give it a shot.  I received a sample of it in an i+ta sub bag, but I tested it once and didn't bother wearing it again because it was a peachy color (it may have even been Juicy Peach) that just didn't work on me.  This one is much more my speed!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 12, 2014)

Ugh you guys are making it desperately hard to resist _anything_! I am ready to go ham and just buy whatever is suggested here - it's all so beautiful!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

Impulse Cosmetics has 'pre-designed' lip palettes:

http://www.impulsecosmetics.com/store/c26/Lip_Palettes.html

Same price as the custom ones. But if you have a hard time picking colors...this might be for you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

Also, a 'best sellers' sample set:

http://www.impulsecosmetics.com/store/p202/%22Best_Sellers%22_Opaque_Matte_Lipstick_Sample_Set.html

12 shades + a brush.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 12, 2014)

Aaaah! So many swatches and hauls! Yay!

Since I can't order anything right now, I got a little desperate and have been experimenting with making my own lipstick! With crayons! Haha.

A bunch have been duds, but I got a pretty decent blue one that I'm planning to use as the base forumla for the others. Going to try to make lavender and turquoise ones next. I'll post up pics when I can.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 12, 2014)

@@meaganola Did you get the Shiro lip gloss samples or full size? I'm wondering how the clamshell packaging looks for the samples if you happen to know. Like is there a sticker with the name and stuff presentable enough for Summerswap?


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 12, 2014)

Glamour Doll Eyes flash sale: buy 2 full size eyeshadows or blushes and get 2 full-size for free with code FLASHSAT

Ends tomorrow (Sunday, July 13)

http://glamourdolleyes.storenvy.com/


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 12, 2014)

@@chibimorph You are some kind of indie flash-sale guru.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 12, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@chibimorph You are some kind of indie flash-sale guru.


Haha! I follow the indiemakeupandmore subreddit, which is where I get most of my sale info from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Occasionally I'll stumble upon sale info when I'm randomly checking up on different brands.

In other words, I need to find new hobbies or something else to occupy my time with :blush:


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My first indie love: Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I thought I couldn't wear fragrance until I found them. It turned out that I just can't wear synthetic alcohol-based stuff.


I heart BPAL so much. I also love that the scents 'mature' a little if you own them for a long time. It's not going bad, it's just... taking on nuances.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@meaganola Did you get the Shiro lip gloss samples or full size? I'm wondering how the clamshell packaging looks for the samples if you happen to know. Like is there a sticker with the name and stuff presentable enough for Summerswap?


I got the full-sized, so I don't know for sure, but they did send clamshells of the tinted lip balms out in an innocent+twisted alchemy sub bag a few months ago (the May installment), and they had round labels like pigment jars have with the brand and shade info on the bottom.  (And I'm *still* using that sample even with heavy use, and I thought I would rip through it in a few weeks with light use!)



gingerneko said:


> I heart BPAL so much. I also love that the scents 'mature' a little if you own them for a long time. It's not going bad, it's just... taking on nuances.


You know you're a BPAL addict when you have a designated aging drawer *and* box.  And one of them is full.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 12, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Aaaah! So many swatches and hauls! Yay!
> 
> Since I can't order anything right now, I got a little desperate and have been experimenting with making my own lipstick! With crayons! Haha.
> 
> A bunch have been duds, but I got a pretty decent blue one that I'm planning to use as the base forumla for the others. Going to try to make lavender and turquoise ones next. I'll post up pics when I can.


I have a lot of cosplayer friends who do this - I've never tried it myself, simply because I don't have the time! :sdrop: I am looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 12, 2014)

Speaking of indie fragrances, has anyone tried For Strange Women? I've been dying to get a few of their solids, because I love nothing more in the world than a solid perfume, but if anyone has any experience with them, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

I caved and took advantage of the GDE flash B2G2 sale this weekend. Code is FLASHSAT through today on their Storenvy site. Grabbed 8 full sized jars for $24! Can't wait!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Detrivore Embalming Tubes that are sold on Shiro Cosmetics? I used to love my Rainbow Honey balms, especially the Honey Mint one, but for some reason now they seem to make my lips flake as soon as I put them on. I don't know if something went bad in them or not, but they used to be great, and now flake city. Or if you have another recommended Indie lip balm that's your favorite?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Has anyone tried the Detrivore Embalming Tubes that are sold on Shiro Cosmetics? I used to love my Rainbow Honey balms, especially the Honey Mint one, but for some reason now they seem to make my lips flake as soon as I put them on. I don't know if something went bad in them or not, but they used to be great, and now flake city. Or if you have another recommended Indie lip balm that's your favorite?


Love love *love* Crazy Rumours. If this sort of thing matters to you, it's vegan.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Has anyone tried the Detrivore Embalming Tubes that are sold on Shiro Cosmetics? I used to love my Rainbow Honey balms, especially the Honey Mint one, but for some reason now they seem to make my lips flake as soon as I put them on. I don't know if something went bad in them or not, but they used to be great, and now flake city. Or if you have another recommended Indie lip balm that's your favorite?


I don't think they'd be considered indie, but I am a convert to the Hurraw! lip balms. I have almost every variety. :blush: Super moisturizing, smell good but most have no flavor and also vegan and cruelty free.

They're about average price for a non-drugstore balm, I think like, $3.50? I buy mine at American Apparel, and they sometimes have sales - last time it was buy two, get a third free which is how I ended up with so many!

ETA: I guess vegan would imply cruelty free? LOL, I am losing my mind today!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Love love *love* Crazy Rumours. If this sort of thing matters to you, it's vegan.


Oh dear, another Indie rabbit hole! Whatever you do everyone else don't look, they totally don't have a bunch of delicious sounding flavors...



Shalott said:


> I don't think they'd be considered indie, but I am a convert to the Hurraw! lip balms. I have almost every variety. :blush: Super moisturizing, smell good but most have no flavor and also vegan and cruelty free.
> 
> They're about average price for a non-drugstore balm, I think like, $3.50? I buy mine at American Apparel, and they sometimes have sales - last time it was buy two, get a third free which is how I ended up with so many!


These look yummy too! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Has anyone tried the Detrivore Embalming Tubes that are sold on Shiro Cosmetics? I used to love my Rainbow Honey balms, especially the Honey Mint one, but for some reason now they seem to make my lips flake as soon as I put them on. I don't know if something went bad in them or not, but they used to be great, and now flake city. Or if you have another recommended Indie lip balm that's your favorite?


What's the base ingredient for the Rainbow Honey balms? They don't list it on the website... It could be that the base ingredients they're using for the moisturizing aspect of their balms doesn't work for you - so you may want to try a balm that uses different ingredients. Detrivore (and Shiro) seem to use coconut oil as the main ingredient in addition to some others. Indie companies have pretty simple formulations, so once you get an idea of what bases work then maybe that will help.

Edit: I took a closer look at the Rainbow Honey balm listings... it looks like avocado oil is their first ingredient.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> What's the base ingredient for the Rainbow Honey balms? They don't list it on the website... It could be that the base ingredients they're using for the moisturizing aspect of their balms doesn't work for you - so you may want to try a balm that uses different ingredients. Detrivore (and Shiro) seem to use coconut oil as the main ingredient in addition to some others. Indie companies have pretty simple formulations, so once you get an idea of what bases work then maybe that will help.
> 
> Edit: I took a closer look at the Rainbow Honey balm listings... it looks like avocado oil is their first ingredient.


Yeah, I'm wondering if that's it. It's weird though because I first used it and it seemed to work really well. Then as I went through more of it, it seemed less and less moisturizing. I find petroleum based balms a little better, but again after a few hours it flakes my lips. I don't think I've tried a coconut oil based balm, so maybe that will finally be the one! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 14, 2014)

Well Drat...there goes my low-buy on indie shadows. &gt;.&lt;
Aromaleigh just put their Ancient Magick collection on 24 hr Monday flash sale for 50% off...
I have been waiting for this collection sale so I am justifying it by buying only a sample set. I can always buy more samples of the colors I like if I want more product. Come to me sparkly pretties....haha


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 14, 2014)

My Meow order arrived today!! I got 11 different foundation samples and she was kind enough to throw in one blush and one shadow sample too.  Cannot waiiiit to get home and try these out.  Funny enough, Meow's HQ is seriously less than 10 miles from my childhood home in the suburbs of Pittsburgh. And Impulse Cosmetics is in the town where I went to college (Erie)...I had no idea Western PA was such an indie-aware area. :lol:


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 14, 2014)

My Aromaleigh and Shiro orders arrived today! I'm going to have lots of fun tonight transferring these shadows into jars.

Also found out that my Femme Fatale Group Order was shipped today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 14, 2014)

So, I wore one of my new Aromaleigh shadows today, Talisman from the Alchemie collection. It is so beautiful (all the shadows I ordered are beautiful. I need to swatch them babies) and I actually got compliments on my eye look for the the first time in... a long time. :lol:

If my CC weren't on lockdown I'd be ordering more right now. I need an extra, secret card sewn into the lining of my purse or something, like Becky from the _Shopaholic_ books. Anyone else a fan? She's my shopping inspiration!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I wore one of my new Aromaleigh shadows today, Talisman from the Alchemie collection. It is so beautiful (all the shadows I ordered are beautiful. I need to swatch them babies) and I actually got compliments on my eye look for the the first time in... a long time. :lol:
> 
> If my CC weren't on lockdown I'd be ordering more right now. I need an extra, secret card sewn into the lining of my purse or something, like Becky from the _Shopaholic_ books. Anyone else a fan? She's my shopping inspiration!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the Shopaholic books!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 14, 2014)

My Beauty Addiction has a 25% off sale with code 250KFANS

Ends Saturday

They're known for their crazy colored lip products.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 14, 2014)

Whoo!  My Out to the Black collection from Notoriously Morbid is here!  I'm going to have to swatch later -- maybe even tomorrow -- because I'm watching a Korean movie, and I have to actually *watch* it because I don't speak Korean.  Subtitles ahoy! 

(I do want to mention this in case anyone has any ideas:  There were two samples included that are clues to the next Vanishing Cabinet collection.  One is Morpheus, and the other is Walks in the Moonlight.  It is *not* a Matrix collection.  Any other ideas what it could be?  I'm drawing a blank.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoo!  My Out to the Black collection from Notoriously Morbid is here!  I'm going to have to swatch later -- maybe even tomorrow -- because I'm watching a Korean movie, and I have to actually *watch* it because I don't speak Korean.  Subtitles ahoy!
> 
> (I do want to mention this in case anyone has any ideas:  There were two samples included that are clues to the next Vanishing Cabinet collection.  One is Morpheus, and the other is Walks in the Moonlight.  It is *not* a Matrix collection.  Any other ideas what it could be?  I'm drawing a blank.)


Cursory search leads me to an author named Loren Rhoads that sounds like it could be it. She's writing a book called "This Morbid Life". She has a cat named Morpheus and likes long walks in the moonlight.

http://www.amazon.com/Loren-Rhoads/e/B002P905PE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## BSquared (Jul 14, 2014)

Becky Brandon (nèe bloomwood) is my spirit animal.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 14, 2014)

@@meaganola And I made the mistake of looking at the Out to the Black collection, and now I'm a jellyfish! Firefly inspired collection, always a favorite.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm coming up with Neil Gaiman's _The Sandman_ series.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

OMG, how have I missed this thread?!?! Currently going to read the 10 pages so I can be a solid contributing enabler but for now:

Make Up Brands:

GDE - my first indie, love at first sparkle. I now have so many shadows from Vee. She's a sweetheart too. Also love her blushes. 

Shiro 

Hello Waffles - Amazing CS and love the quality of Christine's shadows. Her musician's collection is to die for. 

Little Sparrow - Lip jellies are spectacular, plus dat purple blush. Currently redoing her website though, so be on the lookout for a reopening sale!! 

Victorian Disco 

Femme Fatale - an Australian company, samples ship free!! 10 pack of samples is like $12 I think??

Notoriously Morbid - Just introduced a monthly collection, but you have to be real quick to grab it when it goes on sale. I suggest joining her private FB group where she posts sneak peaks AND the link a bit early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Perfume:

Solstice Scents - Ughh, I love them so hard!! Plus, your first order gets you an extra sample free!

Arcana - Madame Brigette is apparently what the leader of a whore house guarding a cemetery in New Orleans smells like and I love it!! 

Possets Perfumes

Nocturne Alchemy - Found my new go to perfume here, sadly it's a tiny sample AND limited edition so I have been emailing with the owner trying to score another bottle

Sidebar, I have an order coming in from Fyrinnae. Don't be afraid of the stated TAT on their site! I ordered Sat, 7/12, got shipping notification today!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMG, how have I missed this thread?!?! Currently going to read the 10 pages so I can be a solid contributing enabler but for now:
> 
> Make Up Brands:
> 
> ...


I now nominate you as my co-Indie personal shopper, along with @meaganola.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva muahah, gladly!! I also suggest heading over to /r/indiemakeupandmore to be thoroughly enabled at all times!! That's how my latest Fyrinnae purchase came about / majority of all my impulse indie buys come from hah!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 15, 2014)

I LOVE indie make-up and indie everything really! Part of this is because I'm transitioning to a more natural make-up routine and indie tends to fit that most often. Here are the companies I've bought from so far (excluding nail polish):

*Makeup*

Star Crushed Minerals - the vast majority of my eyeshadows are SCM, I also have a few blushes that I love

Erzulie Cosmetics - I'm using their liquid foundation, and their cream highlighter in Whisper, Juicee Tube lip glosses, and lip &amp; cheek color sticks are all great as well. The mascara is nice for a natural look. The only product I didn't like was the cream to powder foundation.

Meow Cosmetics - I use their original foundation and just ordered my second Munchkin, I've also tried their eyeshadow samples and just ordered a brow powder sample. They have a ton of themed eyeshadow collections and a ton of foundation shades.

Black Rose Minerals - She has a ton of great eyeshadows!

Glamour Doll Eyes - I only have two of the shadows, Mackinac (mint green) and one called The &lt;3 Of the Matter which was a limited edition color as a benefit to a lovely lady who has some health issues and needed funding, it is a burgundy/purple color. Anyway, I like the two I have.

Brazen Cosmetics - I've tried their shadows, liquid lipsticks, blushes, and a couple other things. I like their stuff, but they are little higher priced than my usual choices, so I don't buy from them often. I'm also not a fan of some of the names they use (such as "Grown Ass Woman" lip gloss, which is too bad since I love the shade), but the names do fit their branding.

Moi Minerals/Moi Cosmetics - I ordered a set of her lip colors and they are okay. The Golden Berry and Royal Rose were my favorite, some of the other applied a bit thin, but I think she has reformulated.

Daily Lovelies - I tried a few clamshell samples of her eyeshadows and they were nice, though I will say a bit more sheer, but I liked that in the shades I chose.

I also just got a de-stash grab bag of shadows from someone that included more Black Rose Minerals as well Shiro, Victorian Disco, Fyrinnae, Morgana Cryptoria, Beauty Bar Baby, Notoriously Morbid, and Femme Fatale all of which are new to me, but I haven't really tried them yet.

And I just ordered some samples of Etherealle's vegan lipsticks, next I want to try My Beauty Addiction &amp; possibly Beauty Bar Baby lip colors.

*Bath &amp; Body, Hair, &amp; Skincare*

LalalitaBodyCo - I love their lip scrubs! They have a ton of flavors and the tube form makes them really easy to use and carry with you.

Rachel Rene Bath &amp; Body - she has some of the yummiest scented things! I've tried her whipped cream soaps, deodorants, scrubs, face masks, both facial moisturizers, bubble bars, and body sprays.

Phoenix Creation 8 - I ordered one of the shampoo bars and really liked it, I was happy to find them since my past shampoo bar company had gone away.

Sheri's Soap Opera - I ordered one of her grab bags and got a few different things all of which I liked.

Herbolution - they have all kinds of facial care and such, and I tried several of their cleansing grains &amp; scrubs as samples. I really liked them.

Nora Pearson - she has other things, but I got the deodorant in Grapefruit Vanilla and I really like it.

Emily's Homestead - again, she has other things, but her deodorant is my favorite so far, all natural with probiotics. I have the lavender and the unscented.

I also have a few different shampoo bars from Sweet Creek Herbal Soap that I will be trying soon.

*Perfume*

Daisycakes Soap - I ordered a few of the solid perfumes, but then never really used them because they all smelled too "perfume-y" (and not natural or foodie) enough for me.

Want to Try: OHWTO solid perfume in The Cake Is A Lie (they're on vacation right now)

So yeah... I really like indie. All of my current bath &amp; body is indie as well as my hair care, a lot of my skin care, and at least 50% of the make-up I use on a daily basis. And aside from a few Demeter scents, all of my fragrances are indie as well. I am even switching to using indie-made cloth panty-liners (as I wear them almost daily).


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 15, 2014)

Man, the "Maiden Queen" shade from Shiro cosmetics is calling to me like a sweet, shimmery, siren. So pretty. &lt;3


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 15, 2014)

Squeeeeal, I totally forgot I put myself on Rainbow Honey's blogger list months ago and got a surprise package from including some colors from the latest collection launching on the 18th!! Spoiler pic under the cut + more pics on my blog. When the collection launches, use MIXTAPE20 for 20% off ALL ORDERS until 8/31  



Spoiler






ZOMMMG I love the glitters SOO MUCH. The middle red leans slightly more cool/pink and has a gorgeous blue sheen to it too.



ALSO, Can it please be Thursday??? My Fyrinnae is getting in and I can't wait to play with the Arcane eyeshadows and Lip Lustres 

*Ninja edit, that code isn't an affilate code or anything, it was given out to everyone she sent the polishes to and I get no kick back!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

That MIXTAPE20 code was sent out in the July mystery bag, too, so it's not even unique to the collection preview!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

More squee! Got my BPAL order and I'm currently wearing Dorian and sniffing my arm every few minutes. I was making something for my craft part of my Summerswap gift, and couldn't stop smelling the BPAL! I am totally hooked, and I can't wait to try the rest. She also sent me Magus as a bonus sample. I'm waiting to actually wear the rest to reach a verdict, but so far I can't wait to get more!

ETA: I see why everyone says these perfumes are totally different. I feel like they are actually staying on, instead of just evaporating. Washed my hands numerous times which usually can get my perfume off if it's on my wrists, but Dorian is still there, just the same potency it was when I put it on a few hours ago.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

I use hair gloss (spray-in hair oil) from Black Phoenix Trading Post, and that scent stays in my hair for *days* -- through multiple hair washings! (And they make Dorian hair gloss, btw.)

Wearing perfume oil is a completely different scent experience than alcohol-based perfume. I've been so spoiled by BPAL that I can't wear the latter anymore except for maybe once every couple of months, and then I remember why I lost my mind over BPAL.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

A bit of a test, a bit of a taunt.

ETA:  Yay, the test worked!  At least to a certain extent.  There's one more thing I need to test out.  (I'm trying to figure out how to make sure that pictures don't post sideways.  So far, it looks like the forum will always post landscape, so traditional upright photos will post sideways.)

So.  That's my Haus of Gloi order.  I cannot believe how beautifully it came packed!  Instead of packing foam, the bottom of the box had wadded-up pages from a recent issue of the _Portland Mercury_** kind of making a platform or stage for the goodies.  Each jar was individually wrapped in paper, and they included a little card with a handwritten thank-you note, complete with my name spelled correctly!  The scents I got (some in bubbling scrub, some in exfoliating scrub):

Madcap Garden -- A lively blend, pure black tea chilled with peppermint and the tiniest spike of honey.  (This is a vegan company, so the honey is synthetic.)

Satyr -- Italian blood orange drizzled with blackened vanilla.  (If you're looking at that and thinking, "Hmm, that sounds like an exotic Creamsicle," you would be right.  But there's something dark/earthy/resiny at the base, like maybe vetiver or myrrh so it does not scream FOODIE SCENT.)

Peach Mama -- Peach nectar and a host of resins: offertory frankincense, styrax, copaiba balsam and ambered laudanum absolute. Warmed with cassia and a barely audible breath of black patchouli.  (Well, this is going on my full-sized list.  Fruity but resiny.  Love it!)

Rose City -- Red roses and the earthy wet scent of aged patchouli.  (Portland in a scent.  Also going on my full-sized list.)

Komodo -- Mangosteen, Tahitian vanilla bean, dragons blood resin and faded tropical blooms.  (A lot fruitier than I expected!)

Narcosa -- A thick haze of tonka and black vanilla, three jasmines, tuberose and ylang ylang.  (Another need-it-in-full-size scent.  I'm not a floral person, but this is *gorgeous*.  I might even get a full-sized *perfume oil*!  This sample is actually oil, so I plan on wearing it tomorrow.)

Overall, I think my conclusion is that I will no longer buy my sugar scrubs from Fortune Cookie Soap and will instead get them (and body butters and hair oils and the occasional perfume) from Haus of Gloi.  I'm definitely ordering more soon.  Some of these scents are calling to me so strongly right now that I'm not sure I'll be able to wait until the first installment of the autumn collection launches next month!

** Some of the pages included a  round-up of local hot dog places and an article about labor law and how it applies to strippers, so if it's a problem for you, be aware that you may very well get a package with scandalous articles as packing material.  This is definitely not a problem for me since this is actually the periodical I read most frequently.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 16, 2014)

This is killing me....I have orders in with Shiro, Geek Chic, Aromaleigh, and now My Pretty Zombie....all waiting to be shipped (all first time orders from these 4). Total of 63 samples and 2 blushes. (Since I'm starting out my pressing project *and its all my budget will allow* I am only going samples for now) I totally blame this thread on my Aromaleigh order but its hard to feel bad for 50% off the Egyptian collection and .50 samples!. Zero regrets!!!
But waiting is torture. Must be strong. It will be worth it in the end!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> A bit of a test, a bit of a taunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that you make me think I need things I never even new existed?  You really need a job in sales!!!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 16, 2014)

@ Hey, someone put up a thread saying that they're looking to get rid of some makeup pressing supplies. Thought I'd point it out to you. Here you go.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 16, 2014)

AH CRAP. I think I messed up my impulse order.

So I ordered Friday and haven't gotten anything...no word on shipment, order confirmation, nothing.

Looking through their website, I noticed that it says your email you enter at checkout and your paypal email must match or your order cancelled and payment refunded. Our paypal account is under my husbands email address and I'm 99% sure I would have entered my own email at checkout. BOOOOO!!!

Has this ever happened to anyone? Should I email someone there or just wait to see if my order shows up and/or I'm given a refund??


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Shizaaaa, I think I need to add Impulse to my list after my next paycheck...Or maybe when it's not 100+ out. I am afraid of a sad melty mess. 

@@BSquared, I'd shoot them an email now! No need to fret and wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 16, 2014)

@@rachelshine I think I will. Their website says they're "out" until Monday and won't be responding to emails or shipping during that time, but they're posting on Facebook so I think I may try it anyways.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 16, 2014)

My Femme Fatale order arrived today, so I transferred the shadows into jars and... THE DUOCHROME, YOU GUYS, SO MUCH BEAUTIFUL DUOCHROME :smilehappyyes:   So excited to swatch these and my Aromaleigh order once I have time (and sunlight)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

*cough*  Swatch teaser here:  I just received something completely unexpected that will remain a mystery for a few more days.  I need my apartment to be a good ten degrees cooler than it is right now before I swatch anything.  *So much melting*, which means fans -- plural -- blowing nonstop.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 16, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My Femme Fatale order arrived today, so I transferred the shadows into jars and... THE DUOCHROME, YOU GUYS, SO MUCH BEAUTIFUL DUOCHROME :smilehappyyes:   So excited to swatch these and my Aromaleigh order once I have time (and sunlight)


I seriously can't wait to see them! *Swatches and hauls from others is helping me deal with shipping waits haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



meaganola said:


> *cough*  Swatch teaser here:  I just received something completely unexpected that will remain a mystery for a few more days.  I need my apartment to be a good ten degrees cooler than it is right now before I swatch anything.  *So much melting*, which means fans -- plural -- blowing nonstop.


AAAAAHH! So many teases right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Come on weather, cool down a bit. How exciting!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 16, 2014)

When will RH's new collection launch online?  I wasn't into their (or any other indie) polish last time something was released so I would like to know what time of day to expect this!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> AAAAAHH! So many teases right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Come on weather, cool down a bit. How exciting!


Right?  *So* ready for this to end.  At least it's supposed to stay below 80 on Saturday.  I'm really nervous about my pending Geek Chic Cosmetics order:  Lip gloss, lipstick, and a solid fragrance.  It doesn't have to go far since they're based out of Cornelius, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> When will RH's new collection launch online?  I wasn't into their (or any other indie) polish last time something was released so I would like to know what time of day to expect this!


It has varied lately, although I think noonish Eastern time might be a decent estimation.  They will probably take the site down at some point tomorrow since they take it down a day or two before a launch, and then when they do, they typically indicate the launch time on the oh-hey-the-shop-is-closed page.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 17, 2014)

I am so doomed now that I stumbled into this thread...my "to buy" list just became ginormous.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 17, 2014)

So, remember how I said I was making crayon lipstick? Well, I have two pics; one of the orange lipstick in a matte, and another of a fuchsia shade in a semi-gloss-thingy. I was kind of surprised at how good they were, but I still want Impulse Cosmetics lipstick. My desire was not sated. Haha.



Spoiler

















I also find myself wanting all the Seven Kingdoms colors from Shiro. I just... need to have them. They're so pretty!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 18, 2014)

Part of me wonders why I didn't know this thread existed &amp; part of me knows my checkbook is going to absolutely HATE this thread!!!  I'm geeking out at the geeky make-up.  LOVE THEM ALL.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

@@trekkersangel *one of us, one of us* That's my favorite part about the indies, the geekdom!! 

Victorian Disco 30% off right with code MOVINGSALE. http://victoriandisco.com/ Haven't looked yet to see what's left, if much. She's, well, moving so getting rid of  anything that is left! 

And swatched my GDE order I got this week so will post in a bit, it's so prettttty and sparkly.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 18, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Part of me wonders why I didn't know this thread existed &amp; part of me knows my checkbook is going to absolutely HATE this thread!!!  I'm geeking out at the geeky make-up.  LOVE THEM ALL.


Agreed, what's worse is that I've actually started going to reddit now for the /r/indiemakeupandmore sub reddit...

I'm doomed. Just doomed. If its horror or fantasy themed I "need" it.... &gt;.&lt; Its okay, I was due for a new hobby anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Agreed, what's worse is that I've actually started going to reddit now for the /r/indiemakeupandmore sub reddit...
> 
> I'm doomed. Just doomed. If its horror or fantasy themed I "need" it.... &gt;.&lt; Its okay, I was due for a new hobby anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*cough* http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_103/Oh-The-Horror.htm *cough* http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/strange-aeons.html *cough*


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy cow, Victorian Disco has a monthly sub! @[email protected]

Send help!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *cough* http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_103/Oh-The-Horror.htm *cough* http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/strange-aeons.html *cough*


HAHAHAHA yup....I allready have one order in with Geek Chic but that and the Superneutrals set is next and Darling Girl might come first as haven't purchased from them yet and I need their Glitter Glue to play around with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm even more doomed come September-October when everyone puts out Halloween sets...haha &lt;3


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 18, 2014)

I was so surprised to finally see my Victorian Disco order (from May...) arrive today! My package was actually two orders combined - one from May 9 (website redesign sale) and one from May 23 (flash sale, includes June subscription). I received shipping info for the order on May 28, but the tracking info seems permanently stuck at "electronic shipping info received." I emailed Victorian Disco June 12, since I live in a neighboring state and thought that it was really strange that it hadn't arrived yet. Ashley (the owner), was in Canada at the time and told me that she would reship once she returned - I never received shipping info for this. Later someone made a rant thread in /r/indiemakeupandmore and I mentioned that I had a similar poor shipping experience - Ashley then said that she would reship and gave me a tracking number. The package I received is dated June 22, so I'm guessing this is the one sent out after she came back from Canada... I have no idea where the first package and the third one (tracking info received via reddit) are - I checked both tracking statuses and they're both at "electronic shipping info received."

Victorian Disco has moved to Florida now and she has also redone her management system (I think her boyfriend is responsible for things like getting orders out while she does formulation and customer service), so hopefully there won't be any more shipping problems!




Quick blush swatches in natural light: L-R: The Firey, Dragon Flame, Altercation (swatch and blended out)


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 20, 2014)

So I had time to swatch the Brilliant Deductions (inspired by Sherlock) collection by Aromaleigh - I got samples and put them into 5 gram jars. All pics are in natural light.

The box I made for it




Swatches Part 1:

Top to bottom: primer (theBalm - Put a Lid On It), bare skin, glitter glue (Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy)

Left-Right: 1. Surveillance Status, 2. Pupils Dilated, 3. Lucky Cat Emporium, 4. Codes &amp; Ciphers, 5. Brainy is the New Sexy, 6. Psychosomatic Limp, 7. Nicotine Patch, 8. High-Functioning Sociopath, 9. Recreational Scolding, 10. Bitterness is a Paralytic, 11. Damaged &amp; Delusional, 12. Frailty of Genius, 13. Sooo Changeable




Swatches Part 2: these include some Geek Chic Cosmetics Shadows (from The Game is On collection, which is also Sherlock-inspired) and a lone Aromaleigh shadow - Miuccia (version 2)

Left-Right: 1. Password Protected, 2. Experimental Drug, 3. Fleeting Impression, 4. Alone is What I Have, 5. Spectacularly Ignorant, 6. My Only Weakness, 7. Glittering Career, 8. How Quaint

After the first tape - Geek Chic Cosmetics Shadows: High-Functioning Sociopath, Battle Dress, My Mind Palace

After the second tape: Aromaleigh - Miuccia


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh wow, Thank you for your lovely swatches! I'm not much of a Sherlock Fan but some of those colors are to die for! I'm officially sold on High Functioning Sociopath haha (I've been on the fence for a while now) My collection needs it.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 20, 2014)

Yay, Shipping notices from Shiro and Geek Chic! Exciting! Waiting on My Pretty Zombie and Aromaleigh but all in due time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Yay, Shipping notices from Shiro and Geek Chic! Exciting! Waiting on My Pretty Zombie and Aromaleigh but all in due time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When did you place your GCC order?  I have two placed a week apart that I'm anxiously awaiting!

And thanks to Julep putting out *another* boring-as-hell collection, I finally just upgraded my Rainbow Honey sub to full size.  I know there's a RH mystery bag/sub thread, but I felt like mentioning it here in case anyone here might be interested but wasn't already aware of that thread!

Speaking of subs, the innocent+twisted sub slot window will be opening towards the end of the week.  I'm not sure of the exact time (one of the luxuries of already having a sub:  no need to worry about when the slots go up), but if you check out the Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/innocenttwistedalchemy), updates will go there.  Every time I see a preview of something -- anything, even if it's not the shadow, like a sketch of the artwork for the labels/envelope -- from one of her sub collections, I get all tense about needing to rush on sub slot day, and then I remember I'm already in!  Once you land a sub slot, you're set until you cancel.

(I desperately wish someone would put out a _Goonies_ collection *now*-ish.  I'm probably headed to Astoria again in a few weeks when the bar across the street has their annual beer festival, and I would love to have the appropriate eyeshadow for that day!  I have a Story of Astoria t-shirt from Teefury and Truffle Shuffle lipstick from GCC, but I'm a pigment freak!  Gimme shadow!)


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 20, 2014)

I second a Goonies collection!!!  I'be never gotten into scifi/fantasy, but adore the indie shadows for their shimmery sheens and duochromes and pigmentation and all the loveliness.  I've tried a couple (and have looked at them a lot) and don't know how I'll resist more - even if I don't understand all the names.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But a Goonies collection? That I could get into!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> When did you place your GCC order?  I have two placed a week apart that I'm anxiously awaiting!
> 
> Speaking of subs, the innocent+twisted sub slot window will be opening towards the end of the week.  I'm not sure of the exact time (one of the luxuries of already having a sub:  no need to worry about when the slots go up), but if you check out the Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/innocenttwistedalchemy), updates will go there.  Every time I see a preview of something -- anything, even if it's not the shadow, like a sketch of the artwork for the labels/envelope -- from one of her sub collections, I get all tense about needing to rush on sub slot day, and then I remember I'm already in!  Once you land a sub slot, you're set until you cancel.


I ordered on July 5th and got a "we are a bit behind" email on the 11th. They apologized that they wouldn't get the order out by the 15th and extended it to the 20th. I got the shipping notice early this morning.

And thanks for the update on innocent+twisted. I will need to set an alarm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

Yay, got my shipping info for order number one!  I received the delay email, but I'm used to indies having even more unexpected delays during times like this.

(Added bonus:  My order is all lip stuff and solid perfume, and it's shipping at a time when it's supposed to stay under 80 until Friday!  We might even get *thunderstorms* Wednesday!  I knew melting was a risk, but I was crossing my fingers that it might ship during a cool time.)


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm addicted to:

My pretty zombie

Hello waffle

Innocent + alchemy (Linda actually created a spot for me! So nice!)

Meow cosmetics

Notoriously morbid

And, I'm not sure she counts as indie, my chaos makeup-all of her profits from makeup goes to animal rescue efforts... That suckered me in! Plus, the bridal collection is soooo pretty.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 20, 2014)

Innocent and twisted is so pretty!!! Eyeballing that Facebook page for sure.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 21, 2014)

Shiro is out for delivery today! YAY!
 

....also, I had no idea that Geek Chic Cosmetics was in Cornelius Oregon...that's less than 10 min from my house.  So that will probably be here today or tomorrow too. I'm feeling very lucky today to live where I do.

Ive also come down with an ikky head cold so these pretty mailbox presents help tons.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Shiro is out for delivery today! YAY!
> 
> ....also, I had no idea that Geek Chic Cosmetics was in Cornelius Oregon...that's less than 10 min from my house.  So that will probably be here today or tomorrow too. I'm feeling very lucky today to live where I do.
> 
> Ive also come down with an ikky head cold so these pretty mailbox presents help tons.


And Shiro is in Wilsonville, and Haus of Gloi is in Gresham (ten minutes from my apartment)!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

I want to make an order today, but I don't know what to pick! I would totally order more BPAL but I don't know if I want to pay their expensive shipping if I only get a few things. And I'm worried about getting some pigments from Shiro, or other places because they are on my Summerswap wish list, and my poor buddy, I've already bought a few things on my wish list. I just got my B2G2 GDE order which I love, and I can't wait to play with and swatch. Maybe I could get a few more colors from them, I have a discount code...help!

ETA: Oh Haus of Gloi! That's not on my Summerswap wish list, but I do want to get some. How's their shipping? Not bad?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Haus of Gloi has a few different shipping options. I think that the site has a weight-based calculator because I remember that shipping on my order was something like three bucks for first class USPS. I've been buying BPAL for so long that $7.50 for USPS priority shipping (they send *everything* via priority) seems perfectly reasonable, especially given how many frimps they tend to send.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

@@meaganola I forget if you got any of Haus of Gloi's perfume oils? Or was it all scrubs/butters etc?

Ahh nevermind I found your haul post. I think I'm going to order a few perfume oils, and some pumpkin butter samples.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's my Haus of Gloi order, and btw that Absinthe Sugar Scrub mini is on sale for $2. They had some overstock, and it's the last of the scents left for the sale that started a few hours ago. I snagged one, because hey, it's $2.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

Ugh, I love Narcosa. I'm hoping for an oil restock before I run out of my sample.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 21, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva, you are going to smell FANTASTIC. 

@@meaganola, how long have you been subbed to Innocent + Twisted?? Think I am going to try and scoop a sub! 

Here's my swatches from my latest GDE haul  I got Trophy Wife, Conceited, Corrode, Peach is the New Blush, and Start a Rumor. The eyeshadows are swatched over Vee's new primer she sent me to test out, Control Freak, and nothing else, not even a drop of Foil me. Blushes are the tiniest bit, holy pigmented. UGH I love their sparkle.





Inside




Outdoors




I looove Peach is the New Blush (top). Start A Rumor is great too, just HELLO sparkle town. Need a light hand with this one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, I love Narcosa. I'm hoping for an oil restock before I run out of my sample.


I just had to get the butter because I couldn't stand not getting a chance to smell it!

@@rachelshine Love Start a Rumor! I think that's sitting in my cart ATM, eventually I'll pull the trigger on another GDE haul.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Kelly Silva, you are going to smell FANTASTIC.
> 
> @@meaganola, how long have you been subbed to Innocent + Twisted?? Think I am going to try and scoop a sub!
> 
> ...


I got Start a Rumor the other week too, been wearing it everyday since!! It's like my dream blush!! Perfect amount of sparkle and perfect color to sparkle ratio.  I need more GDE blushes immediately, especially that peach.

Actually, ever since @@meaganola helped me pick some things out for my FGC (and then of course I picked some things for myself) I have been been wearing GDE eyeshadows every single day.  I get so excited about which one(s) I'm going to pick to wear each day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I need so many more!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 21, 2014)

Two of my sample orders came today, Shiro and Aromaleigh (I was not expecting Aromaleigh today at all!) *Geek Chic will likely be tomorrow*  (I also got a Starlooks order today so thats pictured too) Swatches will be later, I just don't have the energy today to devote. But YAY! Shiro Hobbit collection plus two free samples, Aromaleigh Ancient Magick collection plus 10 ordered discontinued samples and 3 free samples.

I have realized something about myself however, I actually feel really awkward with so little product. I think from this point on if I can't (or don't want to) order two sample sets then I should stick to full sized or deluxe samples. Yay indie adventures!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Been reading the first 4 or 5 pages of this while at work and it really is like going down a rabbit hole. So I have yet to try the cosmetics I've gotten from Rainbow Honey, but now that I've remembered them, I'd like to. I've been wanting to try Glamour Doll Eyes, but I've missed that sub twice in a row when it's gone on sale. 

So now I also want to sub to Innocent + Twisted Alchemy. I am dying to purchase some Impulse Cosmetics opaque matte lipstick samples (eyeing Electric City, Dahlia, Tango, Dementia, Bombshell, Girl Talk, and Daffodil) and the Ever In Your Favor collection on Aromaleigh is calling my name since I'm obsessed with The Hunger Games. I also haven't looked at Geek Chic or Hello Waffle yet, but I want to mainly just based on the names.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Been reading the first 4 or 5 pages of this while at work and it really is like going down a rabbit hole. So I have yet to try the cosmetics I've gotten from Rainbow Honey, but now that I've remembered them, I'd like to. I've been wanting to try Glamour Doll Eyes, but I've missed that sub twice in a row when it's gone on sale.
> 
> So now I also want to sub to Innocent + Twisted Alchemy. I am dying to purchase some Impulse Cosmetics opaque matte lipstick samples (eyeing Electric City, Dahlia, Tango, Dementia, Bombshell, Girl Talk, and Daffodil) and *the Ever In Your Favor collection on Aromaleigh is calling my name since I'm obsessed with The Hunger Games*. I also haven't looked at Geek Chic or Hello Waffle yet, but I want to mainly just based on the names.


I have the Ever in Your Favor collection! I'm still making a box for it, but I'm planning on swatching them this week.

@ I know some people buy samples first, and only if they use up the sample do they buy a full-size. The amount may seem small, but once you have a lot then it really takes a while to use up an eyeshadow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ I know some people buy samples first, and only if they use up the sample do they buy a full-size. The amount may seem small, but once you have a lot then it really takes a while to use up an eyeshadow.


Yeah I'm thinking if I get more samples, I'll get some tiny jars wholesale to put them in. I'm more into being able to get lots of smaller sample sizes, than a few large full size products.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a while, as I'm fairly new to indie makeup and perfume. Do you all have any recommendations on who has sample products available?


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 21, 2014)

I just started putting the sample bags into seed bead storage jars (I bought mine at Joanns Craft store but I saw them at Michaels too. 30 little jars in a container), and I retract my statement. There really is a lot more than I thought in those bags AND these jars are perfect brush sized for me to work with.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I've been following this thread for a while, as I'm fairly new to indie makeup and perfume. Do you all have any recommendations on who has sample products available?


They pretty much all do, but I have yet to find any that give them away. You have to buy samples. A lot of the indies are very generous with surprise bonus samples sent out in addition to what you've ordered!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm fine with purchasing, just want to know where I can get the best bang for my buck! I pretty much have to sample, no matter what company--my husband is so allergic that my makeup can break him out with very little contact!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, I love Narcosa. I'm hoping for an oil restock before I run out of my sample.


I just received my first Haus of Gloi order.  I did order the Nercosa oil based on your description.  My first sniff of the bottle, I was like hmmmm...why did I order this one?  But I just put it on and it smells totally different on me.

I also ordered 2 each of a certain fragrance/product (not saying what as one each was for my summer swap buddy).  But instead I received 4 with the same label.  However two of them look identical and the other two look different.  I am not sure how to tell what is what.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 21, 2014)

Mehhhh I need impulse to refund my order so I can place another one!!! Can't decide who I wanna try though, leaning towards innocent and twisted, although l REALLY do not need eyeshadow.

Any other good indie lippy companies??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Mehhhh I need impulse to refund my order so I can place another one!!! Can't decide who I wanna try though, leaning towards innocent and twisted, although l REALLY do not need eyeshadow.
> 
> Any other good indie lippy companies??


Shiro has some beautiful glosses and tinted lip balms. And by tinted, I mean they're pretty vivid. Definitely eyeing pretty much all of their lip gloss samples.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I just received my first Haus of Gloi order.  I did order the Nercosa oil based on your description.  My first sniff of the bottle, I was like hmmmm...why did I order this one?  But I just put it on and it smells totally different on me.
> 
> I also ordered 2 each of a certain fragrance/product (not saying what as one each was for my summer swap buddy).  But instead I received 4 with the same label.  However two of them look identical and the other two look different.  I am not sure how to tell what is what.


That's weird!  Were they at least all the same scent?  Bubbling scrub looks like sugar blended into Crisco.  Emulsifying scrub looks like sugar and oil mixed together.  I'm not sure how to tell the different between body butters and emulsions, though, aside from looking at the ingredient list.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 21, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Mehhhh I need impulse to refund my order so I can place another one!!! Can't decide who I wanna try though, leaning towards innocent and twisted, although l REALLY do not need eyeshadow.
> 
> Any other good indie lippy companies??


Are you looking for normal colors or crazy colors?

For crazy colors, My Beauty Addiction is known for their lip products.

For more normal colors... the Fyrinnae lip lustres are popular (the eyeshadows are really good, too), but Fyrinnae sometimes randomly closes their site without warning in order to catch up on orders (they're one of the larger, more established indie companies - and interestingly, everyone who works at Fyrinnae is male, I think).

Shiro has very good glosses (and you can order "custom" glosses using lip-safe eyeshadows in her line or you can ask for specific shades) and lip balms. The lip jellies by Little Sparrow (as well as their other lip products) have also been well-reviewed, but they're currently working on their new site so things are currently unavailable for purchase.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 22, 2014)

Just discovered a brand called Premium Vanity that does some awesome metallic, bold, crazy colored lip products. There isn't a huge selection, only six shades, but they're _*gorgeous. *_Check it out.

If you want swatches/pics of them applied check out the instagram. Really, they're so beautiful.

Edit: Apparently the reason they have so few is that they just opened! Use the code GRANDOPENING to get 20% off your order. Uggh, I am cursing my no buy right now.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

Semi-impulse purchase of the week, from Notoriously Morbid:  Minis of all three of the In Camelot collection and the Kiss &amp; Tell lipgloss.  The gloss is to complete my July Vanishing Cabinet since I went for the polish the first time around.  The shadows are so I will finally feel obligated to watch _Merlin_!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> That's weird!  Were they at least all the same scent?  Bubbling scrub looks like sugar blended into Crisco.  Emulsifying scrub looks like sugar and oil mixed together.  I'm not sure how to tell the different between body butters and emulsions, though, aside from looking at the ingredient list.


They were all suppose to be the same ind of product, just in two different scents.  Looking at the jars, it looks like I have three different products.  But they all have the same label.  They are sealed, so I only opened one of the two that matched.  I think I know which scent it is, but honestly I am not are.  I ordered two in a similar family, i.e. two floral or two musk or two fruit etc,  I emailed them right away, but no response.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 22, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Just discovered a brand called Premium Vanity that does some awesome metallic, bold, crazy colored lip products. There isn't a huge selection, only six shades, but they're _*gorgeous. *_Check it out.
> 
> If you want swatches/pics of them applied check out the instagram. Really, they're so beautiful.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the reason they have so few is that they just opened! Use the code GRANDOPENING to get 20% off your order. Uggh, I am cursing my no buy right now.


Wow, those pics are gorgeous! If anyone's planning on ordering, though - I'd be a little hesitant because she doesn't list the full product ingredients. The "About the Products" page says "Glosses are made with natural flavoring, apricot, avocado, aloe vera gel, vitamin E, essential oils and some have coconut oil. Shelf life is a year." but this is not an ingredients list and most importantly it does not list the products used to give the glosses color. I'd recommend contacting the store owner for an ingredients list if you're planning on purchasing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> They were all suppose to be the same ind of product, just in two different scents.  Looking at the jars, it looks like I have three different products.  But they all have the same label.  They are sealed, so I only opened one of the two that matched.  I think I know which scent it is, but honestly I am not are.  I ordered two in a similar family, i.e. two floral or two musk or two fruit etc,  I emailed them right away, but no response.


I hope they get back to you quickly! What a weird mess up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Wow, those pics are gorgeous! If anyone's planning on ordering, though - I'd be a little hesitant because she doesn't list the full product ingredients. The "About the Products" page says "Glosses are made with natural flavoring, apricot, avocado, aloe vera gel, vitamin E, essential oils and some have coconut oil. Shelf life is a year." but this is not an ingredients list and most importantly it does not list the products used to give the glosses color. I'd recommend contacting the store owner for an ingredients list if you're planning on purchasing.


Yeah that worried me, who knows if those pigments are lip safe. There may be a reason we've never seen a lip product that color.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

Ack! @@rachelshine I forgot to check and see how long I've been subscribed to i+ta! Three months, I think?

And that reminds me of something about samples: It seems like there is an increasing number of indies that do not have subs that are having samples pop up in subs with other companies, so if you want to try stuff from companies you may not have even heard of before, those are the way to go, if you can grab a slot! I think I've received Hello Waffle from GDE *and* i+ta. Even companies that *do* have subs show up in other companies' subs, like i+ta in GDE.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 22, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Wow, those pics are gorgeous! If anyone's planning on ordering, though - I'd be a little hesitant because she doesn't list the full product ingredients. The "About the Products" page says "Glosses are made with natural flavoring, apricot, avocado, aloe vera gel, vitamin E, essential oils and some have coconut oil. Shelf life is a year." but this is not an ingredients list and most importantly it does not list the products used to give the glosses color. I'd recommend contacting the store owner for an ingredients list if you're planning on purchasing.


Oh man, I didn't even notice! That's me though. Just going "Ooooh, pretty lip shinies~" and blindly charging ahead. 

From what I've seen they opened just this last week, so I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they didn't think people would care past what they listed, or they just haven't added all the information yet. Perhaps I'll send them an email asking for anyone else's sake.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Guys, I want to find an everyday gray shadow.  Anyone have one they could recommend and/or swatch?  Not too dark, not too silvery and of course must sparkle like the dickens.  Help!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Guys, I want to find an everyday gray shadow.  Anyone have one they could recommend and/or swatch?  Not too dark, not too silvery and of course must sparkle like the dickens.  Help!


This may or may not be your thing but I have fallen in absolute love with Aromaleigh's "Anubis" from the Ancient Magick collection. (It's actually on my face right now haha) My inner lid is much more silver with the "Shu" on it but the outer and contour is all Anubis. Its a grey with subtle pink sparkle and blends like a dream. *My arm swatches were not over primer or anything, I just kinda rushed to do them haha*



Spoiler


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> This may or may not be your thing but I have fallen in absolute love with Aromaleigh's "Anubis" from the Ancient Magick collection. (It's actually on my face right now haha) My inner lid is much more silver with the "Shu" on it but the outer and contour is all Anubis. Its a grey with subtle pink sparkle and blends like a dream. *My arm swatches were not over primer or anything, I just kinda rushed to do them haha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just say you always look absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 22, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Can I just say you always look absolutely adorable!!!!


Awe, thank you very much *blush* That was very sweet &lt;3


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok I finally got around to swatching my GDE shadows I bought in their B2G2 sale they had a while back. Here we go!

Top row: Boardwalk (July GWP), Bruised (free sample), DinoSpotz, and Feline Fatale

Top Middle row: Fiji Mermaid, Fire Breather, FrankenGlamour (Free sample), and Just Bitten

Bottom Middle row: Mackinac, and Picture Whore

Bottom row: Veteran


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

Right now, I have two packages sitting at home waiting for me: A high-end fancy schmancy Le Metier de Beaute lip Kaleidoscope (last installment of a sub) and Geek Chic solid fragrance/lip something-or-other and the July COTM. *So* excited about the GCC! So antsy to unload the lip thing on eBay because that's probably the quickest way to get rid of it. Clearly, I need to continue to focus my everything on indies!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 22, 2014)

Geek Chic came today! I am already in love with the Storybook Love pastels *photos in spoiler: Pink is Dream of Large Women, Orange is Prepare to Die,Purple is As You Wish, and Green is Inconceivable! swatches over primer they sparkle so much more than these swatches capture* &lt;3 I ran out of little jars for the last few from the Fellowship collection which means I have re-potted 60 samples in 24 hours. &gt;.&lt;
For anyone who is curious, of the 3 companies I have ordered samples from, Shiros are the most generous, followed by Geek Chic and then Aromaleigh *on average*. 



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> This may or may not be your thing but I have fallen in absolute love with Aromaleigh's "Anubis" from the Ancient Magick collection. (It's actually on my face right now haha) My inner lid is much more silver with the "Shu" on it but the outer and contour is all Anubis. Its a grey with subtle pink sparkle and blends like a dream. *My arm swatches were not over primer or anything, I just kinda rushed to do them haha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is pretty close to what I'm looking for. Also, it looks fabulous on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Eta: ohhhhhh I love that Prepare to Die swatch too!!!! Need!!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Geek Chic came today! I am already in love with the Storybook Love pastels *photos in spoiler: Pink is Dream of Large Women, Orange is Prepare to Die,Purple is As You Wish, and Green is Inconceivable! swatches over primer they sparkle so much more than these swatches capture* &lt;3 I ran out of little jars for the last few from the Fellowship collection which means I have re-potted 60 samples in 24 hours. &gt;.&lt;
> 
> For anyone who is curious, of the 3 companies I have ordered samples from, Shiros are the most generous, followed by Geek Chic and then Aromaleigh *on average*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Need. That. Green.

I am on a mint green kick lately. Give me all the green!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> This may or may not be your thing but I have fallen in absolute love with Aromaleigh's "Anubis" from the Ancient Magick collection. (It's actually on my face right now haha) My inner lid is much more silver with the "Shu" on it but the outer and contour is all Anubis. Its a grey with subtle pink sparkle and blends like a dream. *My arm swatches were not over primer or anything, I just kinda rushed to do them haha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that gray! It looks amazing on you. I may need to pick one of those bad boys up for myself.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 22, 2014)

@, gahhh you're TOO cute. I love your hair too!! 

@@Lolo22, also peep Lollerskatez (http://victoriandisco.com/shop/lollerskatz/)! I have it and it's quite lovely, but I may be convinced to part with it if you so desire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ETA - they show it quite dark on her site, but I just swatched it on my hand, bare, it's very light, lovely and full of rainbow sparkles!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

It has come to my attention that my next Nortoriously Morbid non-Vanishing Cabinet order will be the Elegant &amp; Wicked collection.  I haven't seen that movie in *ages*, and I think it's well past time for a rewatch!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, gahhh you're TOO cute. I love your hair too!!
> 
> @@Lolo22, also peep Lollerskatez (http://victoriandisco.com/shop/lollerskatz/)! I have it and it's quite lovely, but I may be convinced to part with it if you so desire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ETA - they show it quite dark on her site, but I just swatched it on my hand, bare, it's very light, lovely and full of rainbow sparkles!


Oh wow, mind blown!  I've never heard of this brand and they seem like the rainbow sparkle experts!! So many beautiful things!!!!!  And they have a sub too??  I feel so behind lol.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 22, 2014)

@@Lolo22 Your search for grays has made me realize that I don't own any gray indies... I may have to remedy this 

For anyone interested in some random colors (that look mildly gray in their jars, but not gray in the swatches) - here are some random swatches under white LED light (because the sun has already retired for today):





Left-Right: Hello Waffle - Gryphon, Rule 42, Magic Mirror, Mozart, Schubert; Aromaleigh - How Quaint, Neurodivergent; Shiro - Not Drawing Room Fashion

Top-Bottom: primer, bare skin, Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

I also have two silvery-colors from Victorian Disco (but silver is not gray, so...)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

Ack!  I meant to swatch some GCC they're-gray-to-me shades!  I ran out of time!  Maybe tomorrow!

But speaking of GCC, Gun Kata.  OMG SO SPARKLY.  I'm totally watching _Equilibrium_ Saturday afternoon after I get home from _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_ (I have to see it this week because that theatre is switching to _Guardians of the Galaxy_ next weekend!  *So* looking forward to that one!).


----------



## slinka (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks to @@meaganola I've now gotten to try Geek chic and GDE! Yay!

I still neeeeeeed to try Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I just gotta use up at least *some* of the other fragrances I own, lol.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 23, 2014)

HAHAHA, Ok. So I have been looking up a new indie company about every couple days so I am not overwhelming myself. I finally hit Victorian Disco (because of recent conversations here) and I nearly squealed that they have a Tolkien Elvish Dialect  "Sindarin Collection".  Also the "Still a Better Love Story" will be mine along with the color "Not my Daughter B*tch"

Now I just have to wait until I get official confirmation and paperwork through about my new address as I am moving half way through next month.

Which puts me automatically on a "restricted buy" list because Indies always need enough processing time and I would hate to have pretty things lost in the mail.

Also, you all and your lovely compliments are so kind. Thank you &lt;3


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

@chibimorph  I really like that Magic Mirror as well!

I'm working on loading up a cart at Victorian Disco, can't find a lot of swatches though.  Also knowing the pics tend to be a little dark makes it hard too.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going to try and do a few swatches a day to get through all of mine. I have fairly sensitive skin so I swatch everything before I wear it and it just seems like this group is a good place to post my photos too  
Today I swatched the first 6 colors from the Ancient Magick collection from Aromaleigh (I chose the "bright rainbow" colors to swatch first) There are 20 colors in the whole collection.
Red- seth (SO pretty with silver/lavender sparkles) *All swatches over primer only*
Yellow- re

Orange/Copper- selkis

Blue- tefnut

Green- khepir

Purple- isis



Spoiler


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

ZOMG, they are sooo pretty!!! I have such a copper problem. Literally, own so many of them. Like any company I see, MUST HAVE ALL THEIR COPPERS.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 23, 2014)

Everything posted has been so pretty! I actually had to step back from this thread because I was getting overwhelmed by how much I wanted. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many things on my wish list right now, it's insane.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 23, 2014)

Such pretty colors!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Right now, I have two packages sitting at home waiting for me: A high-end fancy schmancy Le Metier de Beaute lip Kaleidoscope (last installment of a sub) and Geek Chic solid fragrance/lip something-or-other and the July COTM. *So* excited about the GCC! So antsy to unload the lip thing on eBay because that's probably the quickest way to get rid of it. Clearly, I need to continue to focus my everything on indies!


I got my last LMDB box yesterday and a GCC order today. I did a little happy dance when I got that LMDB box because I'm so happy that I will never get another one. Fancy pants can't hold a candle to this:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

I just totally signed up for the Victorian Disco subscription.  It sounds like it *was* a deal where you bought each bag individually but is now switching over to an actual subscription where you sign up once and have a recurring charge each month, although you do also have the option to buy one-offs, so this is basically the Rainbow Honey model.  Per their website, for $13 each month, you will receive:



> One full size color of the month
> 
> One special color of the month
> 
> ...


It also sounds like the next couple of months are going to be rocky finding-their-new-groove time between this change and their recent (like within the past couple of weeks) move to Florida, so it's going to be interesting to see how things shake out.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just totally signed up for the Victorian Disco subscription.  It sounds like it *was* a deal where you bought each bag individually but is now switching over to an actual subscription where you sign up once and have a recurring charge each month, although you do also have the option to buy one-offs, so this is basically the Rainbow Honey model.  Per their website, for $13 each month, you will receive:
> 
> It also sounds like the next couple of months are going to be rocky finding-their-new-groove time between this change and their recent (like within the past couple of weeks) move to Florida, so it's going to be interesting to see how things shake out.


I'm really hoping the move to Florida will resolve all of their shipping problems (it took over 2 months for me to get my order); also, I think that Ashley has changed the structure a bit so that her boyfriend is now doing the packing and shipping while she does customer service and works on new products (and the subscription). The Victorian Disco stuff that I have is really nice, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

SQUEALLLLLL, I won a giveaway from IndieKnow (one of my favorite sites to check out indie swatches btw) and just got their package today!!! Zomg, I am so stoked!! I finally have a Darling Clandestine solid perfume of my own!! And Haus of Gloi soap. and so many eyeshadow samples to play with. I shall take a pic after I am done squealing and show off the goods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

SO.MUCH.STUFF. 

I don't really know where to start even, just know that I shall be a sparkly, squeaky clean, yummy smelling princess for quite some time! Sadly, I can't ID the Darling Clandestine perfume, but it's so wonderful and I can't wait to order some more from her.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

@@rachelshine Wow what a haul! That looks awesome, I'll have to check out Darling Clandestine!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, crap.  Notoriously Morbid is releasing blushes tomorrow.  And having a sale.  And a code so you can add stuff to an existing order.  And just added four more shades to The Villains. If the blushes come in sample jars, I am *doomed*.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 24, 2014)

@@rachelshine Awesome goodies!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok impulse refunded my order (note: no issues with customer service with them. I emailed them Monday which was their first day back from vacation, they responded Tuesday asking me for transaction info, money is back in my paypal account today. Cancellation was due to a mistake on my side so I have zero bad things to say about them!). ANYWAYS I now have $43 sitting in my paypal just itching to be spent on some pretty new indies. What to buy what to BUY!?!?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok impulse refunded my order (note: no issues with customer service with them. I emailed them Monday which was their first day back from vacation, they responded Tuesday asking me for transaction info, money is back in my paypal account today. Cancellation was due to a mistake on my side so I have zero bad things to say about them!). ANYWAYS I now have $43 sitting in my paypal just itching to be spent on some pretty new indies. What to buy what to BUY!?!?


Sample jars of exfoliating scrub, bubbling scrub, body butter, and body emulsion as well as a perfume oil sample from Haus of Gloi.  A tinted lip balm and a lip gloss from Shiro.  A July mystery bag from Rainbow Honey.  A HydraGlaze, Pick Your Poison sample jar set, and a sample of Start a Rumor blush from Glamour Doll Eyes.  There.  I think I spent all of your money for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(If you had any fandoms, I would put together a list of specific fandom-oriented stuff!)


----------



## BSquared (Jul 24, 2014)

This thread makes me wish I did have a fandom!! I want like entire collections of LOTR and Harry potter and stuff but I am not that cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am in the fandom of pink and glitter.

Off to look into some of those companies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't think there's an indie company yet who would do collections for my fandoms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughno:


----------



## BSquared (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok shiro order in. ALL THE GREEN EYESHADOW!! off to GDE. This is so dangerous.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I don't think there's an indie company yet who would do collections for my fandoms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughno:


What fandoms? Just curious


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok shiro order in. ALL THE GREEN EYESHADOW!! off to GDE. This is so dangerous.


What's *really* dangerous is when you plan and stagger your orders around TAT so you know you will get your GDE during *this* window, GCC during this other window, Haus of Gloi during this third window, and so on.  And then you look at your list of incoming packages, and it's blank!  Time to order some more stuff!


----------



## slinka (Jul 25, 2014)

Y'all are introducing new worlds to me and my husband is not going to appreciate this one bit lol. Loving all the swatches btw!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sample jars of exfoliating scrub, bubbling scrub, body butter, and body emulsion as well as a perfume oil sample from Haus of Gloi.  A tinted lip balm and a lip gloss from Shiro.  A July mystery bag from Rainbow Honey.  A HydraGlaze, Pick Your Poison sample jar set, and a sample of Start a Rumor blush from Glamour Doll Eyes.  There.  I think I spent all of your money for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (If you had any fandoms, I would put together a list of specific fandom-oriented stuff!)


You can get all of that for $43?  I think I am putting you in charge of my shopping!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> You can get all of that for $43?  I think I am putting you in charge of my shopping!


Hey! I said she was my Indie personal shopper first!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No but really, I think at least 3 of us want you to shop for us now @@meaganola, so what should I buy next? I've got GDE, BPAL, my Haus of Gloi order is being made, and while I want some Shiro I want to be good for my swap person and not buy more things on my wish list! I don't know why, but for some reason Shiro seems off limits until I get my gift. Do I go for some Impulse Cosmetics lipstick samples? Or something else?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Hey! I said she was my Indie personal shopper first!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No but really, I think at least 3 of us want you to shop for us now @@meaganola, so what should I buy next? I've got GDE, BPAL, my Haus of Gloi order is being made, and while I want some Shiro I want to be good for my swap person and not buy more things on my wish list! I don't know why, but for some reason Shiro seems off limits until I get my gift. Do I go for some Impulse Cosmetics lipstick samples? Or something else?


I was not very happy with my Impulse lipstick samples. The samples are really dry and hard to apply.

I was very happy though with my Haus of Gloi order.  I am anxious for Hello Waffle to be back up and running.  I LOVED the sample that came with the GDE July sub.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I was not very happy with my Impulse lipstick samples. The samples are really dry and hard to apply.


I'm not a big fan of the sample sizes..thought they were really hard to work with. But I do like the full size tubes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Aww well that's sad to hear. Now I'm thinking GCC samples?


----------



## Shalott (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What fandoms? Just curious


The only two I would buy collections of are for manga series that are still relatively obscure in the West, GANGSTA. and Nanatsu no Taizai. Both have been licensed for English release, but will never get the type of attention as say, Attack on Titan.

With that said, I don't even know if there are brands who do manga-inspired collections, but if there were, I'd definitely have to keep an eye on those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The only two I would buy collections of are for manga series that are still relatively obscure in the West, GANGSTA. and Nanatsu no Taizai. Both have been licensed for English release, but will never get the type of attention as say, Attack on Titan.
> 
> With that said, I don't even know if there are brands who do manga-inspired collections, but if there were, I'd definitely have to keep an eye on those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could swear I've seen some company did a Death Note collection? I'm second guessing myself, but I think that's the only other big one that companies might do.

ETA: Yeah duh, Shiro did a Death Note collection.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> What's *really* dangerous is when you plan and stagger your orders around TAT so you know you will get your GDE during *this* window, GCC during this other window, Haus of Gloi during this third window, and so on.  And then you look at your list of incoming packages, and it's blank!  Time to order some more stuff!


Forever guilty of this.... &gt;.&gt; lol


----------



## Shalott (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I was not very happy with my Impulse lipstick samples. The samples are really dry and hard to apply.


Did you use your finger or a brush? I prefer to use my finger, because it seems like warming the product up a bit really helps it apply more smoothly and creamier. Even when I use my tubes, I rub it in with my finger for best results. Hope this helps! :flowers:


----------



## Shalott (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I could swear I've seen some company did a Death Note collection? I'm second guessing myself, but I think that's the only other big one that companies might do.
> 
> ETA: Yeah duh, Shiro did a Death Note collection.


Ahh, Death Note.... ahh.... uhm. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, I'll give them credit for trying at least. :lol: BUT I have yet to check out Shiro so I will definitely have to do that now!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ahh, Death Note.... ahh.... uhm. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, I'll give them credit for trying at least. :lol: BUT I have yet to check out Shiro so I will definitely have to do that now!


Yeah I mean if a company is doing a geek collection, they'll want to do fandoms people are familiar with. Hard to sell something on geek factor if only a few people know what it is!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The only two I would buy collections of are for manga series that are still relatively obscure in the West, GANGSTA. and Nanatsu no Taizai. Both have been licensed for English release, but will never get the type of attention as say, Attack on Titan.
> 
> With that said, I don't even know if there are brands who do manga-inspired collections, but if there were, I'd definitely have to keep an eye on those! the


Shiro has a Death Note and Fullmetal Alchemist collection (the stickers on the jars are from the FMA: Brotherhood anime). Geek Chic Cosmetics has a Revolutionary Girl Utena collection. Victorian Disco has a Sailor Moon collection and the Sirocco collection (inspired by Hayao Miyazaki films!). Baroque Cosmetics just recently came out with a collection inspired by Howl's Moving Castle. Persephone Minerals has a Sailor Moon collection.

These are the ones I can think of right away... I feel like I have seen more, though.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Did you use your finger or a brush? I prefer to use my finger, because it seems like warming the product up a bit really helps it apply more smoothly and creamier. Even when I use my tubes, I rub it in with my finger for best results. Hope this helps! :flowers:


I tried both.  I really couldn't get much color pay off either way.  I wish I could get a better idea of what the colors would look like on me.  Then I would order the tubes.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

The Notoriously Morbid sale has started! 30% off with code "tellmyfuture" (ends 12am EST on 7/28). New blushes, lipcraft lip glosses, and a couple of new eyeshadows are up. @@meaganola I hope you have fun with this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@marigoldsue I think people have had good experiences with samples of the Fyrinnae lip lustres and samples of Limnit lipsticks if you're looking for more unique colors.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I second the suggestion of Fyrinnae lip lustres!! 1) They are SUPER FREAKIN ADORBS and 2) The colors are amazing!! I can't wait to put in another order to justify my madness!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

Gosh dangit, I have such a weakness for purple blush. WHY INDIES, WHY HAVE YOU MADE ME FALL IN LOVE WITH PURPLE BLUSH?!?


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I second the suggestion of Fyrinnae lip lustres!! 1) They are SUPER FREAKIN ADORBS and 2) The colors are amazing!! I can't wait to put in another order to justify my madness!


I've been wanting to try the lip lustres for a while - but I'm on a low-buy and project pan and want to use up all of my current lip products before I get new ones. But OMG the colors and the names! Narwhal Nuzzles!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

I am officially putting full-sized indie blush on my no-buy list. There are so many to try that I am sticking to samples! I love the fact that GDE now does jar samples.. They are perfect for me.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> The Notoriously Morbid sale has started! 30% off with code "tellmyfuture" (ends 12am EST on 7/28). New blushes, lipcraft lip glosses, and a couple of new eyeshadows are up. @@meaganola I hope you have fun with this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@marigoldsue I think people have had good experiences with samples of the Fyrinnae lip lustres and samples of Limnit lipsticks if you're looking for more unique colors.


*orders*

that pink lip gloss is so KRUTE! Picked up 3 eyshadow samples too. I am litereally going to be DROWNING in eyshadow in about 2 weeks


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

bsquared said:


> *orders*
> 
> that pink lip gloss is so KRUTE! Picked up 3 eyshadow samples too. I am litereally going to be DROWNING in eyshadow in about 2 weeks


Haha! Wow, that was fast! I drowned in eyeshadow last week... received over 70 samples and full-sizes from orders ranging from May to early July. It was amazing - I transferred my samples into jars and I think if my lungs were exposed to light for whatever reason, they would sparkle.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, I am about to place a Fyrinnae order.  Mephisto may be the most gorgeous eye shadow color I have ever seen.  @@rachelshine which lip colors have you liked the best?

@@chibimorph I thank you, but my bank account doesn't...


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am officially putting full-sized indie blush on my no-buy list. There are so many to try that I am sticking to samples! I love the fact that GDE now does jar samples.. They are perfect for me.


Fyrinnae also has sample jars too *whistles*. I think they are like $2? Chock full of prettiness. I just got her latest one (plus some eyeshadows &amp; a lip lustre obviously).





L-R, Gilded Wings, Snow Puppies (free mini), and Steam Punk. These are swatched with GDE Control Freak Primer + the tiniest drop of her Foil Me &amp; then next to is just solo (minus Steamp Punk which I did backwards) Lip Lustre is in Queer Theory. Blush Greek Goddess. 




Seriously, how cute are these sizes!! All minis. I think all together + shipping, $12? And holy crap, they will last me foreverrrr. 










One of her Arcane Magic shadows, Steam Punk! 




Derpy face FTW!! But, I am so in love with the lip lustre.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I really, REALLY love Queer Theory. It's my first. I ordered a second, but it was for my summer swap, lucky lady, I hope she takes a pic of her rocking it. I've also heard really great things about (aka MUST ORDER ASAP) Visual Kei, Fashion Disaster, Winter's Romance, 1952. I want to give Nemesis a whirl too because, why not?!

Now that I am drowning in indie eyeshadow, I probably need more lippies.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

@@rachelshine Shiro tinted lip balm in Who Swallowed a Star! You need it!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

And this just happened...

Rapunzel Had Extensions Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25 Pixie Epoxy Size - Trial Size (Limit 3) 2 $4.00 Lip Lustre: Glamorous Rebel Size - Trial Size - 1.5ml 1 $2.00 Lip Lustre: Fashion Disaster Size - Trial Size - 1.5ml 1 $2.00 Lip Lustre: Queer Theory Size - Trial Size - 1.5ml 1 $2.00 Lip Lustre: Sexy Nerd Size - Trial Size - 1.5ml 1 $2.00 Lip Lustre: Meloncholy Size - Trial Size - 1.5ml 2 $4.00 Powder Blush: Enchant Size - Sample in jar 1 $1.75 Powder Highlighter: Confidence Size - Sample in jar 1 $1.50 Sugar Skulls Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25 Mephisto Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25 Peppermint Vodka Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25 Koala Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25 Cupcake Frosting Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 2 $4.50 Electro-Koi Loose Eye Shadow Size - Mini - 1/3 tsp in jar 1 $2.25







Subtotal  *$37.25* Shipping *$3.00* Tax *$0.00* TOTAL *$40.25*


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@rachelshine Shiro tinted lip balm in Who Swallowed a Star! You need it!


Beautiful color.  Thank goodness it is a warm red, or I would have probably been placing another order.  I can only pull off cool reds.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Beautiful color. Thank goodness it is a warm red, or I would have probably been placing another order. I can only pull off cool reds.


I hate to break it to you, but it's a beautiful bright coralish-pink once it's on. The tube color is completely different from wear color. I don't think it's warm *at all*.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it's a beautiful bright coralish-pink once it's on. The tube color is completely different from wear color. I don't think it's warm *at all*.


lalalala....I can't hear you.....lol

Although Shiro is one of the few companies mentioned in this thread that i have not yet ordered from.  Perhaps I need to share the love.  What else should tempt me?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> lalalala....I can't hear you.....lol
> 
> Although Shiro is one of the few companies mentioned in this thread that i have not yet ordered from. Perhaps I need to share the love. What else should tempt me?


What else from Shiro? The glosses. They look intense, and they are, but they sheer out wonderfully, and they're not sticky at all.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> What else from Shiro? The glosses. They look intense, and they are, but they sheer out wonderfully, and they're not sticky at all.


Favorites?  Leaning towards Nic Cage Getting Funky With That Saturday Night Fever.  Red in My Ledger looks interesting too.  Very different from any shade I have.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@@meaganola I looooove Who Swallowed a Star!! I am thinking of picking up A Girl and A Cat, perhaps in August though after a new CoTM comes out. 

@@marigoldsue, her glosses are great. I have not only Who Swallowed a Star, but also a few samples of the Nic Cage glosses (Charleston / Tea Room) and I really like them, esp for someone who is not a gloss gal really. I really want to do a custom gloss one of these days. I also quite enjoy her blushes. 1UP is amaze, sparkle town beautyyyy. I also am a big fan of her shadows too. I like that you can do sample sizes, mini jars, and full jars. What colors do you like to wear on your eyes?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@meaganola I looooove Who Swallowed a Star!! I am thinking of picking up A Girl and A Cat, perhaps in August though after a new CoTM comes out.
> 
> @@marigoldsue, her glosses are great. I have not only Who Swallowed a Star, but also a few samples of the Nic Cage glosses (Charleston / Tea Room) and I really like them, esp for someone who is not a gloss gal really. I really want to do a custom gloss one of these days. I also quite enjoy her blushes. 1UP is amaze, sparkle town beautyyyy. I also am a big fan of her shadows too. I like that you can do sample sizes, mini jars, and full jars. What colors do you like to wear on your eyes?


For eyes I have been doing a lot of bronzes with peach or pinks.  I use to do a lot of purples and golds.  I would like to add some blues, teals, greens.  But I find those a little harder for me to get just right.as anything other than liner.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

I love Red in My Ledger! But it doesn't look anything like the swatch on me. It's a dark brownish-plum, not a brown. I also have Charleston and Shiny Red Sports Cars. My next one is going to be Saturday Night Fever. I think the ones I have are all very autumnal shades for me, though, so I haven't worn them very often. This is likely to change when the weather does.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I am on it!! Let me find some pretty Shiro colors for you!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@@marigoldsue okay, this is too fun!! Here's some picks for you. I'll note which ones I have, but honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with Shiro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Blues: 


Tardis - BAM this is a sparkly Dr. Who blue
Zora Sapphire - Really pretty teal. 
I Understand That Reference - Categorized as a blue, looks more blurple to me. Douchrome, pretty, Avengers. 
Greens:


Beyond The Fence - I have this!!! So much loooove for it. 
Maiden Queen - Umm amaze emerald that I keep putting in my cart. 
Diggy Diggy Hole Hole - Browny/green/gold prettiness. Again, in my cart. 

Purples:


Yzma's Essence of Llama - Purplely duochrome magic! Def in my cart
A Terrible Fate - Woooah, that's a purple! Indigo! 
Elite Four - This is a much more muted indigo. Quite pretty, might need to put it in the cart. 
Peach/Browns/Golds


Doge - Gah, love this color. Pinky peach prettiness. 
I Loved a Maid - Another great gold/peach. This one is quite popular. 
Mockingjay - Straight up metallic gold/bronze. I keep taking this one OUT of my cart because I have so many dupes but it speaks to me.
I Tried - Shiro's version of a rose gold. Yuuup, in the cart.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

@@rachelshine Fyrinnae is owned by a guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I think on reddit the owner mentioned that his entire staff is male.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@marigoldsue okay, this is too fun!! Here's some picks for you. I'll note which ones I have, but honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with Shiro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Blues:
> 
> ...


My goodness! I don't know whether to hate you or hug you!!!!! I'm SO new to indies. I got some GCC samples in my fairy godchild package &amp; then you all kept talking about GDE so I ordered a few samples from there &amp; found 2 holy grail colors for me &amp; now you're telling me someone has an Avengers collection? Heaven help me!!!! ;-)


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

@@rachelshine, Thanks.  Several on your list I want but they don't have sample sizes right now.  Yzma's Essence of Lama is getting added to my cart.  I was toying with that one already.

@@trekkersangel, which GDE's are your HG?. I have been shopping her collection since March. She runs such good promos, but I freeze when it somes to picking out shades every time there is a promo.  I need to keep a "next order" list.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, @@marigoldsue, you need a next-to-order-from-GDE list! Printing out a copy of the collection list really helps me keep track of this.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Fyrinnae also has sample jars too *whistles*. I think they are like $2? Chock full of prettiness. I just got her latest one (plus some eyeshadows &amp; a lip lustre obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@rachelshine, Thanks.  Several on your list I want but they don't have sample sizes right now.  Yzma's Essence of Lama is getting added to my cart.  I was toying with that one already.
> 
> @@trekkersangel, which GDE's are your HG?. I have been shopping her collection since March. She runs such good promos, but I freeze when it somes to picking out shades every time there is a promo.  I need to keep a "next order" list.


Heedless Heart &amp; Burlesque! I just picked out a few random sample baggies &amp; those were 2 of them &amp; I don't know how I ever lived without them! After summer swap is over &amp; I'm off my "no buy" I will be buying them in full size.

Heedless heart is one you would like! It's in the pink family, but it has almost a metallic look to it! It's the perfect color! And burlesque is a gorgeous deep purple full of glittery goodness. They look awesome together!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2014)

See how gorgeous they are?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 25, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> See how gorgeous they are?


I am going to have to check my GDE's when I get home to see if I have either of those.  I have quite a few different pinks and purples from GDE.  I am a little ashamed to admit that some of them I have not even opened yet.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 25, 2014)

My My Pretty Zombie order came yesterday (WAY earlier than I expected as I ordered after her huge sale and she was totally backed up) and I LOVE it! I haven't swatched any of those yet as I am out of little jars for re-potting. But I'm already stupidly obsessed with this company.



Also Yesturday I used the "Storybook Love" collection from GCC and went nuts with eye artistry. These colors are mostly "As you wish" and "inconceivable!" *With some Starlooks products in there too but those aren't indie*



lastly, today I swatched 6 more shades from the Aromaleigh Ancient Magick Collection *only over primer*  *Only 8 shades to go!* Gosh I am so in love with this collection! My favorites are Osiris, Hequet and Anubis


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh oh oh! For those familiar with the story behind GDE's The &lt;3 of the Matter, Shyra got a call for her heart today! And now my eyes seem to be leaking! Rock it if you've got it tomorrow!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 25, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> See how gorgeous they are?


I was THIS CLOSE to getting burlesque solely because I am a ridiculous fan of Christina aguilera and that's her movie lol. It's so pretty! Next time!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

Shiro - Earth's Mightiest Heroes Collection (inspired by The Avengers)

I took pics in different lighting conditions (alas, I don't have direct sunlight right now) and chose the one that I felt was the most true to color.

Swatches Part 1: White LED lighting in natural light

Top-Bottom: primer, Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

Left-Right: Cognitive Recalibration, I Understood That Reference, Something Sweet As Pain, Glowstick of Destiny, Enormous Green Rage Monster, Genius Billionaire Playboy Philanthropist




Swatches Part 2: White LED lighting in natural light

Left-Right: He Loves His Hammer, Burdened with Glorious Purpose, A Push in the Right Direction, That Man is Playing Galaga




I also took close-up pics of individual shades (in natural light) so if there's a particular shade that you want a closer look at, just let me know.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 25, 2014)

I think for a birthday treat for myself next month I need to place an indie order. Time to hunker down and make a list!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

So... if anyone's interested in Victorian Disco, she's clearing out her old inventory. Since Florida has stricter labeling requirements, she's having a 50% off sale until tomorrow to clear out inventory with old labels; code: LOWESTSALEEVER

I recommend going to the /r/indiemakeupandmore subreddit or Victorian Disco's facebook page for more info - especially since TAT has been bumped up to 4-5 weeks. She just moved to Florida and is getting settled - I don't know if products are being shipped by a friend/helper from her Illinois address (which has had a lot of shipping problems in the past - but her customer service is great and she'll reship things that are lost) or from her new Florida address.

I'm trying to stick to my low-buy and not get anything from this sale.. especially since I had so much stuff arrive last week.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Tempting sale, but as of right after my huge haul from the Fortune Cookie Soap Christmas in July sale, I am on a no buy! I was going to do it starting August 1st, but figured after a big Memebox haul and now a FCS haul I may as well start now. So anyways, one of my goals is to try all of my existing Indie stuff! I've got a ton of untried GDE pigments to try, and my Haus of Gloi order that I'm still waiting on. I was going to make one last Indie order, but decided against it. I can wait a month. It should be fun creating looks for all my shadows   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

I apologize for more enabling... but Lucy Minerals has a BOGO sale on their "Try It" sizes of foundations and finishing powders only. As per the instructions on the front page, don't add the free shades into the cart, but write them in the comments section. Their lip butters are also on sale. I've heard good reviews about their foundation, which has been described as a 'creamy powder formula' (some people like it better than the Meow Cosmetics foundation). However, Lucy Minerals has a small shade range. I know the foundations are well-reviewed, but I don't know much about their other products.

Sale ends today at midnight PST.

http://www.lucyminerals.com/


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't posted this before.  My collection.  I think I need at least two more boxes given how I like to organize things, or I might sort the non-GDE sub stuff into monthly boxes, so all of the August stuff would be together regardless of brand (except GDE) or product type (there is a surprising number of blush and lip samples showing up in these subs!).






ANYWAY.  Most of these are GDE.  There's a blue/green/yellow box, a red/pink/orange box, a brown box, an OTM/GWP box, and a miscellaneous limited edition box.  Then there's a nearly-empty box that will house my growing GCC horde, and then there's an almost-full box that has everything else.  Not pictured:  Shiro, i+ta, or Notoriously Morbid.  Or blush.  Or the GDE Paper Runway collection or whatever else I have in the rotation box (which *desperately* needs to get sorted through this weekend).


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So... if anyone's interested in Victorian Disco, she's clearing out her old inventory. Since Florida has stricter labeling requirements, she's having a 50% off sale until tomorrow to clear out inventory with old labels; code: LOWESTSALEEVER
> 
> I recommend going to the /r/indiemakeupandmore subreddit or Victorian Disco's facebook page for more info - especially since TAT has been bumped up to 4-5 weeks. She just moved to Florida and is getting settled - I don't know if products are being shipped by a friend/helper from her Illinois address (which has had a lot of shipping problems in the past - but her customer service is great and she'll reship things that are lost) or from her new Florida address.
> 
> I'm trying to stick to my low-buy and not get anything from this sale.. especially since I had so much stuff arrive last week.


OMG thank you!! I just got 8 mini shadows for $13 shipped. Lots of grays! Glad to get them for so cheap since the pictures are confusing. The pigment shots and swatches look so different.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> OMG thank you!! I just got 8 mini shadows for $13 shipped. Lots of grays! Glad to get them for so cheap since the pictures are confusing. *The pigment shots and swatches look so different.*


I find that a lot of these indies are like that, although it's not necessarily a photo-vs-life thing.  Some of these look just like each other in the jar, and then once you apply them, they look totally different, especially duochromes and multichromes.  GDE's DinoSpotz in particular is famous for looking completely different over different primers.  You could use five different primers with just DinoSpotz and look like you used five different shadows.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So... if anyone's interested in Victorian Disco, she's clearing out her old inventory. Since Florida has stricter labeling requirements, she's having a 50% off sale until tomorrow to clear out inventory with old labels; code: LOWESTSALEEVER
> 
> I recommend going to the /r/indiemakeupandmore subreddit or Victorian Disco's facebook page for more info - especially since TAT has been bumped up to 4-5 weeks. She just moved to Florida and is getting settled - I don't know if products are being shipped by a friend/helper from her Illinois address (which has had a lot of shipping problems in the past - but her customer service is great and she'll reship things that are lost) or from her new Florida address.
> 
> I'm trying to stick to my low-buy and not get anything from this sale.. especially since I had so much stuff arrive last week.


I will not it will not I will not I will not I will not I will not....


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 26, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So... if anyone's interested in Victorian Disco, she's clearing out her old inventory. Since Florida has stricter labeling requirements, she's having a 50% off sale until tomorrow to clear out inventory with old labels; code: LOWESTSALEEVER


Yup, I broke and knocked out my wish list for Victorian Disco. Because I am moving I am having it shipped to a friend's house but I will thank myself for this later I am sure. 40$ worth of stuff for 20$...uh, yes. lol


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 26, 2014)

Just purchased from that amazing Victorian Disco sale. I just couldn't resist...I'm still getting into indie makeup so I bought a ton of samples to try out different looks and play around a bit. So much for my low buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I will not it will not I will not I will not I will not I will not....


Fail. But only $14 and I figure with 5 week TAT I'll forget I even ordered and it will be a nice surprise in the mail one day!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I find that a lot of these indies are like that, although it's not necessarily a photo-vs-life thing. Some of these look just like each other in the jar, and then once you apply them, they look totally different, especially duochromes and multichromes. GDE's DinoSpotz in particular is famous for looking completely different over different primers. You could use five different primers with just DinoSpotz and look like you used five different shadows.


I've definitely noticed this. I saw a lot of difference just in blogger shots too as I was trying to find more swatches. Extra surprise I guess!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Fail. But only $14 and I figure with 5 week TAT I'll forget I even ordered and it will be a nice surprise in the mail one day!


Fail...yet success!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I've definitely noticed this. I saw a lot of difference just in blogger shots too as I was trying to find more swatches. Extra surprise I guess!


It's kind of like Julep, except instead of the problem being Photoshopped-to-hell photos, it's just the pigments themselves not wanting to be photographed properly, like ghosts.  You have to see them up close and in-person to really get the magic!

And, heeeeey, gang, if anyone else is participating in Secret Santa (I think signups are a mere three months away!  Whoo!) and if they don't have it listed, could we all agree to ask our recipient if they are open to indies?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I reallyreally want to go full indie on my shopping (imagine opening a box of Haus of Gloi *and* Shiro *and* GDE *and* GCC *and* Hello Waffle *and* Victorian Disco!  Oh, the sparkle, color, and smell-good!), and not everyone is even aware of the existence of indies enough to put them on their lists, but I've already stated publicly multiple times that I want to do this, and if I'm the only one asking, it will be clear that I'm that person's Santa!  I wish we had random exchange groups so we could do an all-indie exchange amongst ourselves where we send our personal favorite items.  I think that would be fun.  But we don't, so the best I can hope for is an indie-oriented Kiddo for Santa.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes!! My Santa can send me ALL THE INDIES and I want to send someone else down this black hole too!! It's so fun!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

@@meaganola true! Plus with all the different ways to wear them they look super different anyway. I usually like to wear mine kind of sheer over another color or pack them on heavy on the outer lid/crease, and both look a bit different in the coloring.

As for SS, yes! It would be so fun to get someone into indies, also I hope you get me!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think that should absolutely be on the quiz! I'm totally putting indies all over my wish list too!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 26, 2014)

I want indies too! I will b buying indies for my secret Santee &amp; will have all of them on my list!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

I may or may not have made an indie purchase for my swap buddy.

Which could have led me to a purchase of my own.

I would love it if a Secret Santa who actually knows about these things sent some!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes! I would love to do an all Indie box of goodies for SS! I just hope the person I get is into that, my Summerswap person doesn't like loose shadow, so that was a little bit of a bummer. But, there's still time for an all Indie fest for winter! We have to discover more great companies to cover all the product categories. Can't wait to hear everyone's ideas for this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 26, 2014)

In my opinion, it's one of the most important questions on the quiz! I would love to be able to shower someone else with fun indie goodies.

I may be addicted to indie makeup/nail polish/perfume/bath products. They're so much more appealing to me than mainstream.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, let's ask about indies, and please send me all of the indies! So many pretties, and pretty much all cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 26, 2014)

Darling Girl Cosmetics flash sale: 15% off $10+ with code FLASH15

Ends tomorrow night at midnight (probably CST)

I was originally going to allow a Darling Girl Cosmetics purchase if there was a sale in August... so I think I'm going to extend my low-buy for this so I can grab a superstar serum and some other things to reach $10.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoa! I was thinking in terms of sending an elf to ask, but if everyone is interested in adding it as a survey question, that's even better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes yes yes to adding it as a survey question. I vote even having just an all indie Secret Santa *cough cough* I am selfish like that.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 27, 2014)

Do any of the indie companies do creme shadows?  I am looking for a cocoa brown that is similar to the NARS paint pots.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Do any of the indie companies do creme shadows?  I am looking for a cocoa brown that is similar to the NARS paint pots.


Darling Girl Cosmetics has the Watercolor Paint Pots

Performance Colors has cream eyeshadows in tubes

Silk Naturals also has cream eyeshadows (called Chromatic Cream Eye Color)

I've never used any of these and haven't read any thorough reviews on them, so I can't comment on quality. I think the Darling Girl Paint Pots and Performance colors have received some good reviews, though. Pumpkin and Poppy also makes cream eyeshadows sometimes but her stock/inventory is very inconsistent (I think there's only one cream eyeshadow in her store right now). I don't know if any of these brands have the color you're looking for, though.

Maybe you can also use a foiling medium to turn loose powder shadows into something with cream-consistency?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Darling Girl Cosmetics has the Watercolor Paint Pots
> 
> Performance Colors has cream eyeshadows in tubes
> 
> ...


Okay, teach me how to foil please.  And which of the foil mediums do you find the easiest to work with?


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, teach me how to foil please.  And which of the foil mediums do you find the easiest to work with?


Sorry, I've never done it myself. I just recently bought the Darling Girl Superstar Serum to turn powders into liners, but I have no idea if that consistency will also work for cream eyeshadow.

I've read of people mixing shadows with primer to turn loose shadows into a cream; I've also read about people mixing shadows with a binder like glycerin or the TKB binder. It seems that people also use coconut oil, jojoba oil, or even mineral oil (I'm not sure how that works, though).

EDIT: To be honest, I'm not even sure if indie cosmetics are a good option for cream eyeshadow... the ingredients tend to be simpler and it seems that indie cream eyeshadows don't perform as well as mainstream ones. I'd imagine the indie products will probably dry out faster, too. For mixing them yourself, it might be better to mix very small amounts at a time or even right before you plan on using it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry if this is annoying, but now I'm hunting for golds. Anyone have any they love? A nice silvery gold as opposed to a more yellow one. Either sparkley or more metallic.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Caught up on all 20 pages yay! My wishlist has been growing all week since I started reading through this thread and I made my first purchases today! I got an i+ta sub. It was showing as sold out but she was super helpful on facebook and helped me set up the deluxe sample sub anyway. 

Aaaaaand I definitely just made a Victorian Disco purchase because 50% off is too good to pass up. I got mini jars with sifters of Lollerskatez, Ay Sexy Lady, Not My Daughter You B*tch!, It's Levio-SAH, Hermione Snogged Krum, Why Does It Have to Be Dragons?, Snape Was Innocent, Slugs, and Malfoy's Bloody Nose.

I'll probably order the full sample size collection of the Ever in Your Favor collection from Aromaleigh in the next couple days while it's on sale. I'm also tempted to get a few of the Starbrights since they're literally a dollar. Has anyone tried those? 

Next on my wishlist that I'm dying to purchase (probably after pay day next week) is House of Gloi (already made up a cart), the Witchcraft and Wizardry set from GCC, and I'm still really wanting to try some opaque matte lipsticks from Impulse, although it sounds like the samples are kind of hard to work with.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, wow.  Shyra was awake yesterday afternoon post-surgery and posted photos of her old heart and her new heart in the GDE fan group on Facebook.  Her old heart looks...  Let's just say that I agree with her assessment that she can't understand why she has lived this long with it.  She is clearly meant to live.  So happy for this complete stranger that I only know about due to sparkly sparkly eyeshadow!

ETA:  I love looking at my emailed Like notifications and knowing just from the username that it's probably one of my indie chicks!  :grouphug:


----------



## BSquared (Jul 27, 2014)

GDE order shipped!! So excited, that was fast!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 27, 2014)

Sooo much stuff bookmarked to order when I get back from my trip.  I want EVERYTHING House of Gloi!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

The new Fyrinnae Lip Lustres are up!

http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=3


----------



## ChelsDixon (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm so excited my first Haus of Gloi order should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 27, 2014)

ChelsDixon said:


> I'm so excited my first Haus of Gloi order should be here tomorrow!


Ooh mine too! Pics hopefully tomorrow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> The new Fyrinnae Lip Lustres are up!
> 
> http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=3


So I actually went to the site, filled up my cart and during checkout cancelled instead of submitted my PayPal order... I think that is a sign my spending needs to be reined in. But I want all the things! :scared:


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So I actually went to the site, filled up my cart and during checkout cancelled instead of submitted my PayPal order... I think that is a sign my spending needs to be reined in. But I want all the things! :scared:


Haha, yeah - I'm on a makeup no-buy and I'm trying to use up the lip products I have right now. I empathize with your pain :scared:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

The Fyrinnae site wasn't working for me yesterday, so I talked myself out of wanting everything, but now it's working! And *everything* is available in sample jars and tubes? Uh oh. I have other brands with smaller catalogs to tackle first, so I'll just put Fyrinnae on my 2015 schedule.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The Fyrinnae site wasn't working for me yesterday, so I talked myself out of wanting everything, but now it's working! And *everything* is available in sample jars and tubes? Uh oh. I have other brands with smaller catalogs to tackle first, so I'll just put Fyrinnae on my 2015 schedule.


Are you systematically working your way through the different indie brands? That sounds awesome! I've been wanting to make a Meow Cosmetics order for a while (especially since I suspect that their anniversary sale is coming up in August), but I already own too many foundations and eyeshadows that I can't justify it - so I've been telling myself that I have to wait until 2015 to order from Meow.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay, first, y'all are a bunch of enablers, and that is all I have got to say to that! 

Now, this week is set to be a catastrophe in that it is a double paycheck week in Dom Polska, and nothing going out but the mortgage and an office visit to our friendly neighborhood vet, meaning I will have a pile left over with which to accompany you down this fabled rabbit hole. So, in a word I need some recommendations! I am not very familiar with the indie companies (aside from Madison Street Beauty--I am testing wilder waters here) and need some ideas. I am looking for eyes, face and lips and want to start by purchasing a few sample packs--I just don't know from whom! Who is my best bet at the moment as far as good shipping times and best value?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

Glamour Doll Eyes is my favorite, especially due to shipping times. Most indies have a week or two TAT. GDE is, like, a day or two (maybe three if it's a weekend) from order to tracking. And samples (eyes, blush, highlighter. No samples for lips) ship for free. I would recommend one of the collections or special edition collections for a first order because those have discounted prices.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Must.resist.ordering.

I feel like I need to enact a no-buy on myself. I only have but 1 face to play with and so many untried pretties already. Why must all the indies have lovely sales, such pretty colors, and nice people running them that make me wanna throw my money at them?!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 28, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Sorry, I've never done it myself. I just recently bought the Darling Girl Superstar Serum to turn powders into liners


Please report back and tell us how well this works out.  I am very intrigued by the idea of almost unlimited liner colors!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Must.resist.ordering.
> 
> I feel like I need to enact a no-buy on myself. I only have but 1 face to play with and so many untried pretties already. Why must all the indies have lovely sales, such pretty colors, and nice people running them that make me wanna throw my money at them?!


I had to enact the dreaded no buy. But I got a bunch of orders in before it started, and it helps that I have a ton of stuff arriving throughout the month to hold me over. And my Haus of Gloi order is out for delivery, squee!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I think I have a few coming in + Secret Santa. Hopefully it shall be enough to hold me over!! We shall stay strong together &lt;3


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been saying I need to do a makeup no buy since March.  I have not yet been successful,although June was not too bad.  Now I am justifying my shopping with the thought that at least the indie purchases are less expensive than what I normally buy.  In my mind I am decreasing my expenditures.  But in reality I am increasing my acquisitions, because I am buying a ton of sample colors.  My favorite non-Indie brand has a 20th anniversary line coming out this fall in addition to their Fall and Christmas offerings.  I may need a second job, just for my make-up purchases.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am so in love with my Meow Cosmetics foundation. I have oily skin and I've been wearing it over a light bb cream and the coverage is perfect!! I can't believe I only considered liquid foundation for so long.  And the container has SO MUCH product.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Please report back and tell us how well this works out.  I am very intrigued by the idea of almost unlimited liner colors!


Will do!



kaitlin1209 said:


> I am so in love with my Meow Cosmetics foundation. I have oily skin and I've been wearing it over a light bb cream and the coverage is perfect!! I can't believe I only considered liquid foundation for so long.  And the container has SO MUCH product.


Yay! Which coverage level did you end up getting? I've been wanting to try Meow Cosmetics, but I feel like I need to use up the foundations that I have now before I buy more.

And for more enabling... the Aromaleigh Monday Deal is 40% off the Brilliant Deductions collection. I posted swatches in this thread a while ago.

http://www.aromaleigh.com/cosobdeeymy.html


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 28, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Will do!
> 
> Yay! Which coverage level did you end up getting? I've been wanting to try Meow Cosmetics, but I feel like I need to use up the foundations that I have now before I buy more.
> 
> ...


Thanks. . . my pocket book no longer likes you.  ;-)  This indie thing is really addicting.  I've really fallen down the rabbit hole &amp; I'm afraid there's no way out (well, at least I don't want to find the way out just yet!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I got my mail in record time today, so here's a look at my Haus of Gloi order!

Perfume oils that I ordered, I feel headache sensitive today so I won't try them on. But I smelled them out of the bottle.

Peach Mama - Smells mostly resiny to me, but I like it. 

Vice - Very sweet, I can smell the slight coffee smell, marshmallow, and graham crackers.

Picaroon - Smells like limes and the beach, very refreshing.

Insalata Nocturna - Very garden-y smelling, can pick out the lemon, tomato and basil.

This is why I love Indie companies, nice little touches like this personal note and attached free sample. There was also a little asian pineapple candy in the box, which I ate immediately!

Madcap Garden - Smells like pepperminty tea, with a slight sweetness from the honey.

All of these were sealed with the little paper seals under the cap which I appreciate, but they were a pain to get off! I just wanted to smell the pretty things! I really like that the scent notes are on the label. I wouldn't want to have to go back to the website to check all the time.

Absinthe Sugar Exfoliant - This was the one I got because it was on clearance, and it smells how I imagine absinthe would taste. Very liquidy sugar scrub.

Narcosa Pumpkin Butter - I never would have thought to put jasmine and vanilla together, but it's amazing. I love this one!

Imp Pumpkin Butter - Very fruity and kind of reminds me of a super fruity gum.

Mango Sticky Rice Pumpkin Butter - I can't really pick out the mango in this one, mostly smells like coconut cake to me. It's nice but not as complex and probably my least favorite.

Satyr Pumpkin Butter - Blood orange and vanilla. Such a simple mix, but oh so good!

Litchi Milk Tea Pumpkin Butter - Reminds me of the Rainbow Honey Sakura Matsuri scent with the lychee, but with the mix of coconut it's very light and fruity.

I'm really upset I didn't notice the summer collection was separate from everything else when I ordered, because honestly I probably would have ordered all of them too. I did get Narcosa, but I want the rest of the summer collection too, and now with my no buy I guess I'll be missing out on them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  bummer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been trying my best to not spend money, since I desperately need to save for a new computer...but the July GWP from GDE did me in...I couldn't pass it up, so I had to go ahead and pick up the Paper Runway collection.

I already started my Secret Santa wishlist (mostly because I suck at the lists and forget everything when it is time to make them) and if any of you are my santa this year, you should be happy, because I'm basically just interested in trying alllllll of the indies. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Glamour Doll Eyes is my favorite, especially due to shipping times. Most indies have a week or two TAT. GDE is, like, a day or two (maybe three if it's a weekend) from order to tracking. And samples (eyes, blush, highlighter. No samples for lips) ship for free. I would recommend one of the collections or special edition collections for a first order because those have discounted prices.


Not that i have a whole lot of indie experience, but to go along with this, I placed an order last Thursday night and had shipping info by Sunday. Super fast!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm going to need to place a House of Gloi order soon, but I don't know how I will choose what to get. Does anyone have a favorite scent?

I ordered a few shadows (erm, every single one in stock in the House Points collection) from Victorian Disco on Saturday. I'm considering ordering a couple more right now. The name Bella's Range of Emotions cracks me up, plus I am looking for a matte brown pigment. I just can't decide.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm going to need to place a House of Gloi order soon, but I don't know how I will choose what to get. Does anyone have a favorite scent?


I think the general favorite here is Narcosa. It's under the Summer tab on their site. I also really love Satyr. But I don't think you could go wrong with any of their scents.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

The problem with Narcosa is that it's only available in things that stay on your skin and don't get washed off, like perfume oil, pumpkin body butter, and hair oil (so no scrubs or soap), but the perfume oil is out of stock, probably for the year since it's a seasonal summer scent.  I think they're winding down the summer stuff in preparation for autumn.  And body butters don't...  retain the scent?  I'm not sure of the right way to put it.  I find that the shelf life of a scent in body butter is nowhere near the same as if it's just the perfume oil.  I'm *still* kicking myself for missing picking up a bottle of the perfume.  Or at least another sample of it.

I do like Rose City, but I think that's just because I was born here, and I feel like it's a requirement.  Roses and patchouli are Portlandy like whoa.  I'm fond of Satyr, too, because of whatever that dark resiny stuff is that drags it out of Shiny Happy Creamsicle.  Vetiver?  Frankincense?  I don't know, but it really works for me.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 29, 2014)

Satyr (my autocorrect keeps wanting to change this to Daryl) sounds very appealing to me. I may just wait until the autumn scents are released. I tend to prefer fall type scents, and I know that I will want some bath goodies as the weather starts to get cold.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

@@meaganola do you think the small perfume vials of the fall scents will sell out quickly? Say if I wait a week will I completely miss them for the whole season? They do seem to be the first thing people go for with the new collections.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 29, 2014)

@@chibimorph I got the middle coverage (Pampered Puss) and I'm happy with it.  I might order a munchkin of the heavier coverage one (Flawless Feline) at some point just to see if there is a big difference.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I have no idea!  I've never really paid much attention to them before.  I know I picked up Narcosa fairly late in the game.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva I have no idea!  I've never really paid much attention to them before.  I know I picked up Narcosa fairly late in the game.


Well that's reassuring, I will probably get the perfume samples for the fall collection in September then after no buy. Maybe later than that, and that is if I like them.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep...enablers! 

I decided to indulge this morning in some Glamour Doll Eyes:

Products

------------------------------------------------------

1 x Heedless Heart (heedlessheartsample) = $2.50

Size Sample Jar

1 x Typical Girl (typicalgirlsample) = $2.50

Size Sample Jar

1 x After Prom (afterpromsample) = $2.50

Size Sample Jar

1 x Cheapskate (cheapskate) = $2.50

Size Sample Jar

1 x Pillow Fight (pillowfight) = $6.00

Sifter? No

1 x Blush Samples (blushsample) = $2.50

Choose a Blush Start a Rumor

1 x Blush Samples (blushsample) = $2.50

Choose a Blush Girl Next Door

1 x Blush Samples (blushsample) = $2.50

Choose a Blush Day Job

1 x Dirty Dahlia (DDaquabomb) = $3.00

------------------------------------------------------

Sub-Total: $26.50

United States Postal Service (1 Boxes) (0 lbs, 6 oz) (First-Class Mail

Large Envelope (2 - 5 days)): $2.86

Total: $29.36

Oodles of rich homemade goodness!

Now for some perfume--who's got the best? I am looking for some rich citrusy goodness or a nice, deep, spicy Oriental-type. Recommendations? I've been a good girl. I've kept to my diet. I've said my prayers. I need some goodies!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

@@Bflopolska Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Snake Oil is pretty stunning as far as Orientals go. It reminds me of Shalimar. Citrus: BPAL's Croquet, Lolita, or Cheshire Cat. I know there are more, but pre-caffeine-at-the-bus-stop Meagan is posting, and these are the only ones that immediately come to mind!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 29, 2014)

Does BPAL sell sample sizes?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, they sell samples of their general catalog non-special edition stuff. Their samples are called imps, and I think they're $4 each. The down side is shipping: It starts at $7.50 for up to something like eleven bottles. They send everything via Priority.

(The SE stuff is mostly licensed media stuff, like Labyrinth, Hellboy, Neil Gaiman, Only Lovers Left Alive, and The Last Unicorn. And, yeah, David Bowie's Labyrinth.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I can attest to Snake Oil, I bought it when I made my first order, and it's very warm, rich, with a touch of vanilla. I can see why it's their most popular scent.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 29, 2014)

Uh oh... I have been reading through this thread and I'm in trouble! I found the House Points collection... I am a Harry Potter fanatic and lusting over Flesh Memory, Why Is It Always You Three?, and So Many Owls.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Went ahead and got the sample set of the Ever in Your Favor collection on Aromaleigh. Now I just need jars to put them in when they get here.  :w00t:


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 30, 2014)

Does Aromaleigh have blushes that are also eye and lip safe?


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 30, 2014)

innocent+twisted alchemy trial subscriptions are up. The deluxe sample size is sold out, but they still have the full-size 1 month subscription trial:

http://innocenttwistedalchemy.com/collections/454384-i-t-alchemists

EDIT: Now all sold out...


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm afraid to venture too deep into this thread.  I know I'll want everything and lately I have been having no self control. The other day I made my first indie order for myself.  I ordered from GDE.  I had no idea what colors to get (so many options) so I ended up ordering a grab bag of five sample jars.  I think I might order bunny heart on my next order that color looks so pretty!  I can't wait for my order to get here!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 30, 2014)

*Whistling* Y'all should REALLLLLY join the GDE Facebook group! Freebie Weds with $10 orders! Today is a free blush SELF CONTROL IN OVER DRIVE


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *Whistling* Y'all should REALLLLLY join the GDE Facebook group! Freebie Weds with $10 orders! Today is a free blush SELF CONTROL IN OVER DRIVE


Also, you never know when there will be a surprise group-only GWP (hello, my precious Can't Sit With Us).


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *Whistling* Y'all should REALLLLLY join the GDE Facebook group! Freebie Weds with $10 orders! Today is a free blush SELF CONTROL IN OVER DRIVE


Oh, I hadn't seen that yet today.  Will need to place an order later.  I have been wanting to try her blushes.  Anyone have any recommendations?  And any favorite shadows?  I still don't have my GDE wishlist put together.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Start a Rumor blush and Polish My Halo highlighter (listed under blushes)! As far as shadows, I have *many* favorites. What sorts of colors do you like? That well help narrow things down!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 30, 2014)

I am looking for a chocolate brown without much shimmer.  Not sure if she would have one.

Other than that I use a lot (and also have a lot) of peach, pink, copper/bronze, purple and use to do a lot of gold but not as much lately.  Willing to branch out though.  I do have a hard time with greens, and I am still kind of afraid of blues being too 1970's.  But if you have blues and greens that you absolutely love, I am open to trying them if you will tell me what to wear them with and how best to apply them


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay, Juicy Mango! It's listed as orange, but it has a fantastic strong pink sheen. For a brown, I love Morocco, but it does have a shimmer. Bearded Lady is a nice brown, too, and although it has silver sparkle, I don't think it really shows. I also love Shamrock and Mackinac. They're shimmery mint greens. I wear them just on my lids with brown in the crease and brown liner. It might be worth dipping into oranges -- Light Speed and Jailhouse Jumpsuit in particular -- since you're already comfortable with peach, copper, and bronze.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *Whistling* Y'all should REALLLLLY join the GDE Facebook group! Freebie Weds with $10 orders! Today is a free blush SELF CONTROL IN OVER DRIVE


Wait... I liked the FB page, how do I join the group?? I am lusting over the Anastasia blush.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 30, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Wait... I liked the FB page, how do I join the group?? I am lusting over the Anastasia blush.


Search for Glamour Doll Eyes, and it should come up as a group. Then hit join and wait for them to approve.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Search for Glamour Doll Eyes, and it should come up as a group. Then hit join and wait for them to approve.


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

Or click here (I got this off the main GDE Facebook page):

https://www.facebook.com/groups/glamourdolleyes/

And then await approval!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 30, 2014)

My eyes have some sort of irritation that I am trying to pinpoint, and I am on a depressing extremely limited buy due to moving costs and address changes so Ive been swatch happy.  Enjoy the Hobbit Collection from Shiro Cosmetics! Top photo in indirect light, bottom photo in direct light. All colors were bought as samples and re-potted myself.  Swatches over primer. I am so in love with this collection, the sparkles and duochromes are phenomenal and as my first Shiro purchase It will certainly NOT be the last. Everything goes on so smooth and blends out amazingly well! I wish my camera could capture the sparkles because that second set is just mindblowing in the sunshine.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *Whistling* Y'all should REALLLLLY join the GDE Facebook group! Freebie Weds with $10 orders! Today is a free blush SELF CONTROL IN OVER DRIVE


Lalalalalala I can't hear you!!! My no buy will prevail!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 30, 2014)

violet voss is having a 30% off sale with code 30offsale (shopvioletvoss.com)

does this count as an indie? anywho, i have never ordered from violet voss but i do follow her on instagram. glitters like craaazy.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 30, 2014)

On GDE, I have sample jars of Bunny Heart, Picture Whore, Dazzle Me, He Loves Me Not, and Juicy Mago. I chose Anastasia as the free blush. Someone hep me pull the trigger! Are these good choices?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> On GDE, I have sample jars of Bunny Heart, Picture Whore, Dazzle Me, He Loves Me Not, and Juicy Mago. I chose Anastasia as the free blush. Someone hep me pull the trigger! Are these good choices?


As long as you're at peace with the fact that you will probably turn around and immediately start plotting your next order, yes!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone have GDE peach is the new blush? I think I need it.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> As long as you're at peace with the fact that you will probably turn around and immediately start plotting your next order, yes!


Good answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sherrbear78 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Does anyone have GDE peach is the new blush? I think I need it.


I received the sample size and it is quite lovely


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Does anyone have GDE peach is the new blush? I think I need it.


I have it and keep forgetting to try it!  I gave it a shot over the weekend, but I wasn't wearing bb cream, so my natural rosiness didn't let any aspect of the blush shine through.  I should move it out of the blush drawer and into the rotation box.  That might mean it would actually get used.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Does anyone have GDE peach is the new blush? I think I need it.


I've really been wanting that one. I considered picking it up awhile ago but didn't, and I just might grab it tonight. I just can't decide though.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am a little late joining the conversation, but I love my indies.  

For eyeshadow:

Glamour Doll Eyes (my first and still favorite)

Victorian Disco 

For lipstick:

Portland Black Lipstick Co. (love Bad Penny and Irony for normal use and Indigo Bridge is a great dark metallic blue)


----------



## BSquared (Jul 30, 2014)

GDE order is in!!! It's all so pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

sherrbear78 said:


> I received the sample size and it is quite lovely





meaganola said:


> I have it and keep forgetting to try it!  I gave it a shot over the weekend, but I wasn't wearing bb cream, so my natural rosiness didn't let any aspect of the blush shine through.  I should move it out of the blush drawer and into the rotation box.  That might mean it would actually get used.





bellatrix42 said:


> I've really been wanting that one. I considered picking it up awhile ago but didn't, and I just might grab it tonight. I just can't decide though.


You don't have to pull my arm, I'm getting it!  :lol: Pretty sure $10 doesn't count as violation of a no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_Especially_ when blush is involved!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

BTW, if you like cheerful purples, you guys are going to LOSE YOUR MINDS over the GDE GWP.  It is *gorgeous*.  (And, yes, you will get it along with your free blush.  Not instead of.  Along with.  I made an order on National Pink Day in May/June where there was a free special pink shadow that went out to everyone and another different free special pink shadow that went out to group members, and then you *also* received the GWP shadow.  Three free shadows!)


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> On GDE, I have sample jars of Bunny Heart, Picture Whore, Dazzle Me, He Loves Me Not, and Juicy Mago. I chose Anastasia as the free blush. Someone hep me pull the trigger! Are these good choices?


All GDE are good choices!  I have yet to find a color I don't like!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

I picked up Graves in May, Incognito, Trophy Wife and Downtown (I had to listen to the song "downtown" while I was ordering) and of course Peach is the new blush.  Cant wait!!!!  One of these days I will pick up a glitter tube but I cant decide which one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

At the risk of sounding stupid, is the free blush GDE sale still going on? And do you have to do anything? Should something be showing up in my cart?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, is the free blush GDE sale still going on? And do you have to do anything? Should something be showing up in my cart?


The directions are on the GDE group Facebook page, not the general GDE company Facebook page.  The special is only for people on that fan group page, and we're asked to not share the directions outside of the page (there's a reason it's only on the fan page!), but if you join the group you can access the information once you're added!  (I think they might cross-check fan group page members to people using the code, so if you haven't been added to the group and use the code, you might not get the bonus.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The directions are on the GDE group Facebook page, not the general GDE company Facebook page.  The special is only for people on that fan group page, and we're asked to not share the directions outside of the page (there's a reason it's only on the fan page!), but if you join the group you can access the information once you're added!  (I think they might cross-check fan group page members to people using the code, so if you haven't been added to the group and use the code, you might not get the bonus.)


Thanks!! I was waiting to get approved and I did so that definitely helps! I didn't realize you get to choose the blush too! So awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, there's a reason GDE is my go-to company.  Actually many reasons.  This is one of them. 

(I'm passing on this Freebie Wednesday, though, because I have eight GDE blushes/highlighters already, and five of those are full-sized!  Oh, wait.  Ten, not eight.  One was the Cyber Monday super limited GWP blush, and one is the highlighter that was part of the LE Valentine's Day set.  The VDay blush -- Relentless, I believe -- was moved to the general catalog, but the highlighter was not.  I *love* that highlighter, too.  So sad it's limited but so glad I have it.  I still only have three of them in sample sizes.  I do plan on eventually getting samples of the six I'm missing, but not this time!) 

(Huh.  I have only directly and specifically purchased one of those full-sized blushes, and even that was 40% off.  All of the others were GWPs, OTMs, part of a special LE set, or a prize for one of their Facebook contests back in March.)


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> BTW, if you like cheerful purples, you guys are going to LOSE YOUR MINDS over the GDE GWP.  It is *gorgeous*.  (And, yes, you will get it along with your free blush.  Not instead of.  Along with.  I made an order on National Pink Day in May/June where there was a free special pink shadow that went out to everyone and another different free special pink shadow that went out to group members, and then you *also* received the GWP shadow.  Three free shadows!)


I can't wait to see it in person.  :wub:  Purple is my favorite color.



curlytails said:


> All GDE are good choices!  I have yet to find a color I don't like!


Yay! So excited for my order... and the subsequent orders I am sure to make. I just can't pass up free blush and tons of color choices!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah shoot. I saw the FB post yesterday about free blush but forgot to actually place my order. 

Placing an order this morning anyway because I NEED the July GWP. 

Having a really hard time narrowing down the blush samples I want! :blink:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah shoot. I saw the FB post yesterday about free blush but forgot to actually place my order.
> 
> Placing an order this morning anyway because I NEED the July GWP.
> 
> Having a really hard time narrowing down the blush samples I want! :blink:


That GWP color looks gorgeous!! I can't wait to get it in person!! I can't resist those sorts of purpley shades even though I really have too many of them.

I ended up getting sample jars of Mackinac and Veteran and then a grab bag of sample baggies. And I can't wait to try the Start a Rumor blush!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That GWP color looks gorgeous!! I can't wait to get it in person!! I can't resist those sorts of purpley shades even though I really have too many of them.
> 
> I ended up getting sample jars of Mackinac and Veteran and then a grab bag of sample baggies. And I can't wait to try the Start a Rumor blush!


I ordered Start a Rumor too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I ended up with...Start a Rumor, Risky Business, Peach is the New Blush, Day Job, &amp; Heart Breaker. 

Is it crazy that I want to buy samples of the blushes I already have so that they all match...?!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah shoot. I saw the FB post yesterday about free blush but forgot to actually place my order.
> 
> Placing an order this morning anyway because I NEED the July GWP.
> 
> Having a really hard time narrowing down the blush samples I want! :blink:


Dang it.  I totally missed the sample sizes of the blushes when I placed my order last night.  There were a couple that I really wanted to try, but I have so many I could not justify getting more than the one in full size.  Oh well, I guess I now have a GDE wish list for the next sale


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Dang it.  I totally missed the sample sizes of the blushes when I placed my order last night.  There were a couple that I really wanted to try, but I have so many I could not justify getting more than the one in full size.  Oh well, *I guess I now have a GDE wish list for the next sale *


Always!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, every time I place an order..I go back &amp; fill up my cart for the next sale. It's ridiculous!

Between Freebie Wednesdays and Flash Sale Saturdays, I've been placing a lot or orders lately..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh! Another good one for Bath/Body/Hair stuff is The Gnarly Whale.  http://www.thegnarlywhale.com/

They actually sell them at Urban Outfitters now, but I still consider them kinda indie. They're based out of my hometown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: They are a LITTLE pricey though, IMO.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I ordered Start a Rumor too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ended up with...Start a Rumor, Risky Business, Peach is the New Blush, Day Job, &amp; Heart Breaker.
> 
> Is it crazy that I want to buy samples of the blushes I already have so that they all match...?!


Ahhh I love all those! I should have got some blush samples, but I feel like I keep getting new blush lately! (Not that I have any less eyeshadow or anything lol)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I ordered Start a Rumor too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ended up with...Start a Rumor, Risky Business, Peach is the New Blush, Day Job, &amp; Heart Breaker.
> 
> Is it crazy that I want to buy samples of the blushes I already have so that they all match...?!


So jealous!  Can't wait to see your blush haul!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone else have a problem where they ordered so much in a short timeframe...you have no idea what you ordered?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Anyone else have a problem where they ordered so much in a short timeframe...you have no idea what you ordered?


Um yeah...that would be me.  I don't even know where all I have orders pending.  I probably should go through my PayPal and Debit card statements and make a list so I will know if I have any orders that don't show up.

ETA:  I am kind of afraid to do this as I might just figure out how much I actually spent during the process.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 31, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Um yeah...that would be me.  I don't even know where all I have orders pending.  I probably should go through my PayPal and Debit card statements and make a list so I will know if I have any orders that don't show up.
> 
> ETA:  I am kind of afraid to do this as I might just figure out how much I actually spent during the process.


This is so me right now. I should be getting my Aromaleigh package (Sherlock gorgeousness) today or tomorrow.

I'm totally holding out on ordering until tomorrow when all the new colors of the month &amp; GWP comes out! I might go nuts tomorrow!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Um yeah...that would be me.  I don't even know where all I have orders pending.  I probably should go through my PayPal and Debit card statements and make a list so I will know if I have any orders that don't show up.
> 
> ETA:  I am kind of afraid to do this as I might just figure out how much I actually spent during the process.


haha YES! Like I'm thinking maybe I ordered blush from somewhere...but I thought that was GDE and I've gotten that order...hmmmm...

- I know I have Shiro coming, that's shipped...I think.

- I haven't gotten any updates from Notoriously Morbid, but TAT is 10-14 days and we're not even half of that yet...so I'm not overly conerned.

- Nothing from Victorian Disco either...but that's like 5 weeks and Im going to forget about that order

- I feel like I have another one somewhere too but I'm not sure.....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see all of these hauls! I really need to swatch all the stuff I ordered in the last few weeks or so.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't been able to place too many orders recently, but I'm totally waiting til tomorrow to place a Shiro order to see if I like the CotM! Red Viper just wasn't my fave...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

I never THINK I've placed that many orders...until my poor mail lady is ringing my doorbell and I answer to see  her holding a STACK of boxes for me. Probably owe her a really good tip for Christmas this year!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

On the topic of Notoriusly Morbid, there's a shipping update! Orders placed through the 22nd will ship tomorrow! Whoo! My Camelot shadows are almost on their way! One I'm done with the third season of Teen Wolf, I'm totally starting Merlin.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> On the topic of Notoriusly Morbid, there's a shipping update! Orders placed through the 22nd will ship tomorrow! Whoo! My Camelot shadows are almost on their way! One I'm done with the third season of Teen Wolf, I'm totally starting Merlin.


Ok that makes me feel way better, my order was placed 7/25 so I probably still have some time. Thanks for the update!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 31, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I haven't been able to place too many orders recently, but I'm totally waiting til tomorrow to place a Shiro order to see if I like the CotM! Red Viper just wasn't my fave...


Looks like Nightfury is winning the facebook poll so far! The description is purple-shifting black - am curious to see how this turns out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I never THINK I've placed that many orders...until my poor mail lady is ringing my doorbell and I answer to see  her holding a STACK of boxes for me. Probably owe her a really good tip for Christmas this year!


Bahah, I was just thinking the same thing. Especially the last few months, I've been ordering like woooah + Memeboxes. My poor mailman is like WTF is this girl okay?? Just some retail therapy mister postman.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh, not a fan of that, either. Thank you!!! May as well just place my order now.

TOO MANY CHOICES:

Order Possibility #1:

Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom

Yzma's Essence of Llama

Eyeshadow Sample (leaning towards Maiden Queen)

OP #2:

Nic Cage Nibbling (&amp;etc.)

A Girl &amp; A Cat

Lipgloss Sample (leaning towards Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morn)

Oh the agony of Decision!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 31, 2014)

Oy vay, is GDE fast!!! I ordered on Tuesday; it's clear across the country and out for delivery today! I cannot wait to play with the pretties!

Incidentally, is ther ea way to upload pictures directly from a phone, without having to send them to Facebook, and copy and paste and not even know for sure if it will work? Because swatching may be a fun way to spend the weekend!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Bflopolska Click the Reply button, and it will take you to a page to upload and attach photos!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Bflopolska Click the Reply button, and it will take you to a page to upload and attach photos!


The one that says More REply Options?


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 31, 2014)

How are the Shiro lip samples?  I ordered lip samples from someone else and had a really hard time working with them.  Trying to decide if I order several samples, or just order the one I think I want most.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Bflopolska yep, more replies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@meaganola, @@marigoldsue I have gotten her sample size lipglosses and personally, I find the clamshell a bit of a pain to work with. I almost wish they were like the mini's that fyrinnae uses. Yzma's Llama is supposed to fantastic and is in my cart right now :X


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> The one that says More REply Options?


Yeah, that should take you to the right place. On my phone, it just says Reply.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

I know GDE is pretty popular and I'm an indie baby, but if anyone needs swatches of shamrock, boardwalk, cheapskate, frankenglamour, surprise, pinch of pixie, graves in May, midnight kiss, jailhouse jumpsuit (this ones getting gifted to a friend....SO ORANGE), mushroom, or chocolate let me know


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I know GDE is pretty popular and I'm an indie baby, but if anyone needs swatches of shamrock, boardwalk, cheapskate, frankenglamour, surprise, pinch of pixie, graves in May, midnight kiss, jailhouse jumpsuit (this ones getting gifted to a friend....SO ORANGE), mushroom, or chocolate let me know


YES, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually don't have any of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Frankenglamour &amp; Mushroom have been on my wishlist for months...I just always end up finding something I want/need more!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YES, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually don't have any of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Frankenglamour &amp; Mushroom have been on my wishlist for months...I just always end up finding something I want/need more!


Mushroom was on my wish list from the time I first looked at GDE, but I kept passing it up for whatever reason. I got a sample with my last order, and I regret not purchasing it before. It's so gorgeous and smooth and just everything. I plan on getting a full size with my next order.

I ended up passing on the free blush code. I will wait until the next sale so I can get the August GWP. The July GWP is really pretty, but I didn't need two.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

Adding another vote for Mushroom! My perfect neutral eye is Katie's Storm all over the lid up to the brow with Mushroom smudged in the crease and outer corner.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 31, 2014)

I did some GDE swatches a few pages back and FrankenGlamour was on there if you need to see it @allistra44. FrankenGlamour is the green one near the middle. Second row, 3rd swatch.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 31, 2014)

I received my grab bag today!  I ordered sample jars and I received girlfriend sweater, blueberry lush, bittersweet (was thinking of ordering this!), my belle, and frankenglamour.  I also received the gwp which is boardwalk which is so pretty!  Oh, and two sample baggies in hitch hiker and frat boy (was also interested in this so happy to try it).  Everything looks so pretty!  i can't wait until I have some time to play with everything.  I'm happy I went with the grab bag.  Blueberry lush looks awesome but I don't know if I would have ever ordered it on my own but now I will experiment.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I know GDE is pretty popular and I'm an indie baby, but if anyone needs swatches of shamrock, boardwalk, cheapskate, frankenglamour, surprise, pinch of pixie, graves in May, midnight kiss, jailhouse jumpsuit (this ones getting gifted to a friend....SO ORANGE), mushroom, or chocolate let me know


I would love to graves in May! I just ordered it but a preview swatch would be swell!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

K lemme eat some pizza then I'll get to swatching  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Anyone else have a problem where they ordered so much in a short timeframe...you have no idea what you ordered?


  I've definitely had that problem before. Now I use the little stickies app on my mac and keep a list of packages I'm waiting for. (Of course I also have another list of stuff I want to buy too.)



chibimorph said:


> Looks like Nightfury is winning the facebook poll so far! The description is purple-shifting black - am curious to see how this turns out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If that's a How to Train Your Dragon reference, I will definitely be checking out Shiro in the very near future.
Also, super stoked by GDE order already shipped out today!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Goodness.  I don't know if I'd ever use a black with purple shift, but I have to have it just because I'm in love with Toothless!  How to Train Your Dragon is one of my favorite kid movies &amp; I adore it.  MUST HAVE NIGHTFURY!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Goodness.  I don't know if I'd ever use a black with purple shift, but I have to have it just because I'm in love with Toothless!  How to Train Your Dragon is one of my favorite kid movies &amp; I adore it.  MUST HAVE NIGHTFURY!


Haha I would love to get it, but my 4 year old LOVES Toothless too and he would find that jar no matter how well I hid it!  I would have "Night Fury" all over my walls, floor, his face, hair, clothes, etc.  SIGH.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 31, 2014)

@ @@trekkersangel One of the nominees for Shiro's June CotM was called Toothless! Description was "deep black with purple shimmer and green sparks" - it lost to Chinchillin' though.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Did Chinchillon win? Awww! I wanted Nightfury! We will have to see what color it is tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Chinchillin' was the color for June.  Nightfury is still well ahead in the August poll!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

Updates: one, I ate egg rolls instead of pizza. Because I know you care. Two, my husband's comment "did you just put eyeshadow on your hand and go outside to take a picture of it?" YES I DID. Clearly he isn't a makeup fan.

Anyways swatches! Top row is bare, bottom row is urban decay bondage. In order:

Midnight kiss-love this!

Frankenglamour- love this too!

Graves of May- does a lot better with the sticky base. Camera isn't picking it up (and excuse the crappy iPhone photo) but there's a a really pretty silver running through this one

Mushroom- GO BUY IT ALL OF YOU

Chocoholic- this was a free sample and I love it!!! Will be perfect for fall.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I need to add Chocoholic to my wishlist.

I bought Graves in May during the recent B2G2 sale, and I'm really enjoying it. I do have a hard time getting it to show up on my lids though, even with a sticky base.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 31, 2014)

*Meow Cosmetics Founders Day Sale* is here! *25% off and free worldwide shipping on orders $40+* with code: *Whirlwind*

Sale should last at least until August 7

Their foundations are popular and well-reviewed (and come in many different shades); I have also heard good things about their blushes and some of their eyeshadow collections   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very eager to try their products but I'm on a makeup no-buy for August because I simply have too much stuff :blush:

Sale Info: http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=5adc6d637a2e3d9f8f21832fe&amp;id=2895c233f0

Meow Cosmetics Page: http://www.meowcosmetics.com/

They have a bunch of seasonal collections, so make sure to check out the What's New page

EDIT: Code seems to work for $40+ orders, but the description makes it sound like the 25% off discount is supposed to work for all orders - hopefully it gets fixed soon


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 31, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> *Meow Cosmetics Founders Day Sale* is here! *25% off and free worldwide shipping on orders $40+* with code: *Whirlwind*
> 
> Sale should last at least until August 7
> 
> ...


Oh yay.  I have been wanting to try the foundation and the brow beaters.

And in other news, my Fyrinnae order has shipped.  I did remember placing an order, but I had no idea I had ordered so many things.  Five lip lustre minis, a blush, a highlighter and seven shadows.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2014)

@@BSquared thank you! Omg I Lol'ed at the egg rolls and again at the husband commentary!!!!

I need mushroom immediately!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Goodness.  I don't know if I'd ever use a black with purple shift, but I have to have it just because I'm in love with Toothless!  How to Train Your Dragon is one of my favorite kid movies &amp; I adore it.  MUST HAVE NIGHTFURY!


I'm not sure I would either, but it could be fun to experiment with! And i love Toothless too. He is soooo cute. My boyfriend and I just took his niece and nephew to see How to Train Your Dragon 2 a few weeks ago and we both cried more than the kids haha.



chibimorph said:


> @ @@trekkersangel One of the nominees for Shiro's June CotM was called Toothless! Description was "deep black with purple shimmer and green sparks" - it lost to Chinchillin' though.


Thanks for all the info!! Shiro will definitely be getting my business soon. And now I'm totally going to be checking out Meow as well! This thread literally is worse than the enablers thread.



magicalmom said:


> @@trekkersangel Chinchillin' was the color for June.  Nightfury is still well ahead in the August poll!


Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

I must be tired, I just posted this accidentally on the Ipsy thread instead of Indie thread  :wacko:  anyways...

New August GDE GWP is up!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I must be tired, I just posted this accidentally on the Ipsy thread instead of Indie thread :wacko: anyways...
> 
> New August GDE GWP is up!


Ahhhhhh gold! Need this!!! Better start getting the next cart ready haha.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 1, 2014)

Oooh, my Notoriously Morbid order arrived today! I didn't get it until well after 11pm so there is no good light to see the colors, but I can't wait to play around with them tomorrow! ♥_♥


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on my Shiro order!

Went with:

Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom *× 1 - was going to order, no matter what.*

Size: Full Size Tube (15 mL)

Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morn *× 1 - all swatches show this as a non-washed-out-nude, we shall see!*

Size: Sample Clamshell (approx. 1 mL)
A Girl and A Cat *× 1 - Berry lip balm! With a CAT!!! Yaaaaaassssss.*

 
I was lemming after the Yzma shadow, but realized I have a very close dupe in a pressed shadow (Stila's Not So Nude Palette, the shade Barefoot.  It doesn't have the strong copper duochrome shift, but it does have copper sparkles! I'm going to try swatching it over my NYX Milk pencil to see what I can get.)  I just have way to many eyeshadows, and WAY too many dark eyeshadows.  And on my hooded eyes, navy looks a lot like brown, looks a lot like black, etc. 
 
Very happy with my selection, and now the long, long 2 week TAT until the order ships!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on my Shiro order!
> 
> Went with:
> 
> ...


Yay! I've been wanting the entire Miyazaki Tinted Balm set for a while because I love Miyazaki films! A Girl and a Cat is inspired from Kiki's Delivery Service and the cat on the tube is Kiki's cat named Jiji. Come Out, Come Out has the Catbus from My Neighbor Totoro on it. Those are both extremely awesome children's movies!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

Shiro order is sitting in my mailbox!!! But hubby has the key and he's got to work late! I am going to die!!! I have zero idea what I even ordered!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Madd Cat Monthly Sub Box from Madd Style?  Thoughts?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I tried it for a few months and wasn't impressed, but... According to Facebook, they're shutting down the store. Are they keeping the monthly sub going?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Shiro order is sitting in my mailbox!!! But hubby has the key and he's got to work late! I am going to die!!! I have zero idea what I even ordered!


Ahhhh I totally feel your pain on days when I work late or traffic's even worse than usual and I get home after 6:00 and I just know my packages are right there in my apartment office but I can't have them.

Got paid today and I'm waiting for my Fortune Cookie Soap soap box and ipsy charges to clear before I order anything, but I have carts ready to go for House of Gloi, Femme Fatale, and Impulse. I've also started a cart at Shiro and a new one at GDE and I'm already anxious for Little Sparrow to reopen so I can get some of those lip jellies and Hello Waffle too. I don't mind if I never get out of the rabbit hole.  :wub:


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@marigoldsue I tried it for a few months and wasn't impressed, but... According to Facebook, they're shutting down the store. Are they keeping the monthly sub going?


Interesting.  You can still order it on their site.  Think I will pass though.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Interesting.  You can still order it on their site.  Think I will pass though.


I don't know anything about the monthly sub, but I think MSC has been clearing out her inventory for a while...  she still has ingredients that need to be mixed so there are going to be sales and new products trickling out for a bit before the closing/hiatus. She might have something posted on her fb page.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

20% off at Baroque Cosmetics with code NOBUYBEGONE (ends 8/8): she has a Howl's Moving Castle Collection (called "A Heart's A Heavy Burden") and a French Revolution collection. This is a very new brand so there aren't many reviews/swatches out. But the themes are cute (well, at least the Howl's Moving Castle one) and the reviews that are out seem favorable.

http://baroquecosmetics.storenvy.com/

20% off flash sale at Midsummer Dreams Apothecary (ends midnight EST) with code: Lammas14

Storenvy: http://midsummerdreams.storenvy.com/

Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/MidsummerDreams


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

So I ordered from Aromaleigh on Monday with the Monday deal (Sherlock inspired pigments 40% off).  I got 3 Sherlock inspired full size pigments &amp; then 4 samples of pigments that looked pretty to me.  Not only did she ship the day after I ordered (less than 24 hours later), but I got my package today.  Talk about speedy gonzales.  She sent the 3 full size, the 4 samples I ordered, &amp; then 3 more samples just for fun.  I'm having WAY too much fun discovering these companies.

Here's what I wound up with.  The first pic is all of them swatched on my arm . . . taken outside.  We're having a sad, gloomy day here in VA today so not the best lighting.




So, I went back inside my bathroom &amp; tried to get closer pics so you could see the glitter.  All of these pigments are extremely glittery (which I love).  Pics don't do them justice.




Left to Right: "Fateful Storm" (June 2014 color), "Nanette" (Pure Eyes Lustre Collection), "Lisette" (Bette Noir Collection), "Neuro Divergent" (Autism Awareness), "Tarasque" (Serpens Collection), &amp; you can kind of see "Shimchong" (Serpens Collection)




Left to Right: you can kind of see "Tarasque" (Serpens Collection), "Shimchong" (Serpens Collection), "Fafnir" (Serpens Collection), "Password Protected" (Sherlock), "Psychosomatic Limp" (Sherlock), &amp; "High Functioning Sociopath" (Sherlock)

I love them all.  They're all more muted/neutral colors to me which is good for me because I'm still trying to figure out how to use these pigments.  (I tried a "blue" eye look yesterday &amp; was mortified because I ended up looking like Mimi from the Drew Carey Show.  How do you ladies make your eye looks look so beautiful?  I guess I just need to practice.  These are good practice colors for me.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> 20% off at Baroque Cosmetics with code NOBUYBEGONE (ends 8/8): she has a Howl's Moving Castle Collection (called "A Heart's A Heavy Burden") and a French Revolution collection. This is a very new brand so there aren't many reviews/swatches out. But the themes are cute (well, at least the Howl's Moving Castle one) and the reviews that are out seem favorable.
> 
> http://baroquecosmetics.storenvy.com/


That is the BEST coupon code I've ever seen.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Testing an emoji from another site!

Also, just found an AMAZING temporary tattoo site! Not sure if this counts as an indie, but looks like one!

http://tattly.com/


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> That is the BEST coupon code I've ever seen.


Haha, I know! The sale is to celebrate the end of the owner's no buy... I wonder if that code works as an incantation to get rid of my low buy 



trekkersangel said:


> So I ordered from Aromaleigh on Monday with the Monday deal (Sherlock inspired pigments 40% off).  I got 3 Sherlock inspired full size pigments &amp; then 4 samples of pigments that looked pretty to me.  Not only did she ship the day after I ordered (less than 24 hours later), but I got my package today.  Talk about speedy gonzales.  She sent the 3 full size, the 4 samples I ordered, &amp; then 3 more samples just for fun.  I'm having WAY too much fun discovering these companies.
> 
> Here's what I wound up with.  The first pic is all of them swatched on my arm . . . taken outside.  We're having a sad, gloomy day here in VA today so not the best lighting.
> 
> ...


I find that a glitter glue (laid over a primer) and patting the shadow on intensifies the eyeshadow look, makes the glitter stand out more, and makes shadow a bit easier to work with for me. However, glitter glue makes the shadows blend less easily so placement becomes key. There's a bit of a learning curve with indies, I think.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I love them all.  They're all more muted/neutral colors to me which is good for me because I'm still trying to figure out how to use these pigments.  (I tried a "blue" eye look yesterday &amp; was mortified because I ended up looking like Mimi from the Drew Carey Show.  How do you ladies make your eye looks look so beautiful?  I guess I just need to practice.  These are good practice colors for me.)


I have a lot of the same problems with blues.  I also have problems with greens, but I think that is more my coloring.  I would love it if some of you would post some of your looks that you are doing with the pretty blues, greens and teals and tell us what colors you are using and where you are applying them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> There's a bit of a learning curve with indies, I think.


Hah this! I just tried some of my GDE yesterday, and normally I don't wear primer because my lids don't get too oily, but by the end of the day my shadow had creased. Definitely going to need primer, but I used Mackinac all over the lid, Fiji Mermaid as the crease color, and Crystal Ball from July's OTM as the brow highlight color. It was fun! I don't think I've ever done an all green look before, but I can't wait to try some other colorful looks!



marigoldsue said:


> I have a lot of the same problems with blues.  I also have problems with greens, but I think that is more my coloring.  I would love it if some of you would post some of your looks that you are doing with the pretty blues, greens and teals and tell us what colors you are using and where you are applying them.


I didn't take a photo of it sadly, but maybe I can recreate it another day and get a photo.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ahhhh I've been filling up a Shiro cart off and on all day and was planning on just adding Nightfury but now there's all this other new stuff I have to look at!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

Wahoooooo!  Nightfury won.  Definitely need to order from Shiro this month!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Ahhhh I've been filling up a Shiro cart off and on all day and was planning on just adding Nightfury but now there's all this other new stuff I have to look at!


Those new Detrivore shades look so nice and wearable.

And they're Skyrim inspired! (haven't played it yet... but maybe I should...)



trekkersangel said:


> Wahoooooo!  Nightfury won.  Definitely need to order from Shiro this month!


I'm really happy with how that looks! I was kind of expecting it to be black/purple kind of like Fusion by Hello Waffle - but Nightfury looks much more purple rather than black!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

Le sigh. Espionage is doing another Nailed It Kickstarter starting September 4th. I already know I want to go for the biggest backing level.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, that escalated quickly. Threw out several things that were in my cart, shifted things around and felt the need to order immediately to get some of the clearance shades from the Super Effective collection.

Ended up with:

Nightfury COTM

Who Swallowed A Star 

Nic Cage Getting Funky clamshell

Nic Cage Posing For a Calendar clamshell

Earth's Mighiest Heroes-

Burdened With a Glorious Purpose

Glowstick of Destiny sample bag

Something As Sweet As Pain sample bag

Red in My Ledger clamshell

Always Angry finishing powder sample bag

Tributes-

Baker's Boy

Girl on Fire sample bag

Super Effective-

Legendary (discontinued)

Repel (discontinued)

Can't Escape (discontinued)

Boy or Girl? (discontinued)

Smell Ya Later sample bag


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Well, that escalated quickly. Threw out several things that were in my cart, shifted things around and felt the need to order immediately to get some of the clearance shades from the Super Effective collection.
> 
> Ended up with:
> 
> ...


Nice haul! I didn't know the Super Effective collection was discontinued  :scared:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nice haul! I didn't know the Super Effective collection was discontinued  :scared:


Don't worry! It's not! (Otherwise I'd have got more haha) There were just 10 discontinued shades and they were all ones that weren't even on the website (at least that I saw) earlier today. And thanks!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited for typos


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Don't worry! It's not! (Otherwise I'd have got more haha) There were just 10 discontinued shades and they were all ones that weren't even on the website (at least that I saw) earlier today. And thanks!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> edited for typos


Oh good because I expect a Shiro order after my no buy ends, and as a kid who played Pokemon, and I play the new games now, I feel as though the Super Effective collection must be mine! Swatches when you get them!

ETA: Ok I see where the discontinued shades are, nothing I need, so whew! Bullet dodged


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

Couple more swatches from GDE to distract myself from the pretties that are IN MY MAILBOX AND I CAN NOT ACCESS.

Left bare, right UD Bondage

Bottom to top: surprise, cheapskate, and pinch of pixie


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok new news in my Indie Adventures.

I finally broke my shyness and messaged Caitlin from Shiro about maybe possibly having any "Still No Oscar for Leo Dicaprio" left. Sadly she confirmed what I suspected and let me know that they were in fact completely out, BUT she sent me the heads up that an accidental batch of the original "No Oscar for Leo Dicaprio" was made due to a recipe mix up with an employee and she let me buy one of those from her! I looked online today and sure enough, the original "No Oscar" is up on her Color of the Month (but only 2 are left so act fast!)
I also ordered a full sized Attercop, Attercop and the entire Super Effective collection in sample sizes.  
Now that Night Fury is up I will be needing at least that this month, *likely more* lol

Today however, I finally broke out my My Pretty Zombie samples and HOLY CRAP...I am so in love. I am only wearing 2 shades in this photo (below). Infirmary on my lids and Goth Mary Poppins to line my lower lash line. Infirmary goes on so sparkly green and blends out that fantastic blue. (I will swatch all 8 shades and 2 blushes soon)

In the past month I have tried Shiro, My Pretty Zombie, Geek Chic and Aromaleigh and I am most impressed with MPZ and Shiro over the other two but all 4 have been great experiences.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

Okay, yes!!!! I want you ladies to show me your looks with these pigments because onyxspider that look is gorgeous!!! If I tried that I'd look like Ursula from Ariel in a bad way! You used those greens/blues beautifully &amp; the look is subtle &amp; just pops! Tell me how you do this!!!!

Do I do the eyelid first, then the crease or vice versa? How do you blend it without completely rubbing off the sparkle? What base do you all use?

Yesterday my blue eyed look was a hot mess. Today I worked with pinks &amp; purples &amp; it was beautiful! So maybe I'm getting there.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Okay, yes!!!! I want you ladies to show me your looks with these pigments because onyxspider that look is gorgeous!!! If I tried that I'd look like Ursula from Ariel in a bad way! You used those greens/blues beautifully &amp; the look is subtle &amp; just pops! Tell me how you do this!!!!
> 
> Do I do the eyelid first, then the crease or vice versa? How do you blend it without completely rubbing off the sparkle? What base do you all use?
> 
> Yesterday my blue eyed look was a hot mess. Today I worked with pinks &amp; purples &amp; it was beautiful! So maybe I'm getting there.


Awe, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I generally welcome bold looks so I love playing up their bright looks. This look above I did over NYX Milk eyeshadow pencil but generally I will use just a primer (My go-too right now is Smashbox lid primer) and apply on top of that.

I personally always start with the inner lid then work outer, then go into my crease. I will always touch up the inner color when I am all done as well. The look above I just blended the over-all lid color up into the crease and then pulled it inward. Yes, I loose a little sparkle when I blend this way but I figure my lid can carry the glitter/sparkle power. I also use eyeliner brushes often to apply loose shadows over colored eyeliners to set them in place. (and add glitter)

I have been experimenting on eye contorting a lot lately and trying to see how best to shape my lids to fit my face, I realize that some types of crease blending just look awful on me and practice really really has been helping tons!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 1, 2014)

@@trekkersangel, I agree with @ that practice makes perfect! When I first started trying bolder eyeshadow colors, I looked like I got punched... but once I developed a technique after watching lots of YouTube videos, it got easier. I think a big key is to apply a little at a time, blend it, then apply more until you get the desired effect.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh good because I expect a Shiro order after my no buy ends, and as a kid who played Pokemon, and I play the new games now, I feel as though the Super Effective collection must be mine! Swatches when you get them!
> 
> ETA: Ok I see where the discontinued shades are, nothing I need, so whew! Bullet dodged


Right? The names on a lot of them are what get me. They're straight out of the games. I figured my boyfriend *might* even appreciate them if I show him. He literally spent 7 straight hours playing my blue version on my old gameboy color when we were coming back from Michigan last month.

I'll swatch and post em once I get em! I took out most of the Super Effective colors I had in my cart that weren't discontinued to grab these other ones. Figured I'd save them for another order next month when there's a new COTM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I ordered from Aromaleigh on Monday with the Monday deal (Sherlock inspired pigments 40% off).  I got 3 Sherlock inspired full size pigments &amp; then 4 samples of pigments that looked pretty to me.  Not only did she ship the day after I ordered (less than 24 hours later), but I got my package today.  Talk about speedy gonzales.  She sent the 3 full size, the 4 samples I ordered, &amp; then 3 more samples just for fun.  I'm having WAY too much fun discovering these companies.
> 
> Here's what I wound up with.  The first pic is all of them swatched on my arm . . . taken outside.  We're having a sad, gloomy day here in VA today so not the best lighting.
> 
> ...


Those colors are right up my alley.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Okay, yes!!!! I want you ladies to show me your looks with these pigments because onyxspider that look is gorgeous!!! If I tried that I'd look like Ursula from Ariel in a bad way! You used those greens/blues beautifully &amp; the look is subtle &amp; just pops! Tell me how you do this!!!!
> 
> Do I do the eyelid first, then the crease or vice versa? How do you blend it without completely rubbing off the sparkle? What base do you all use?
> 
> Yesterday my blue eyed look was a hot mess. Today I worked with pinks &amp; purples &amp; it was beautiful! So maybe I'm getting there.


I typically use my regular primer, which is also Smashbox Photo Lid Primer, but I've used the Nyx Milk pencil a few times and it definitely adds a pop.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

I just got my Notoriously Morbid order. Just for fun, some quick swatches sans primer:

From top to bottom: Gypsy Curse, Pale Rider, She's Full of Secrets, Snow's Revenge

From top to bottom: Kompanion 9, Snow Queen's Return, Annataz, Sexy Psycho

Annataz and Sexy Psycho were free samples

Overall, I am very impressed. The mattes seem quite smooth. My pictures don't show the beauty of these shadows. The blue shift in She's Full of Secrets is absolutely stunning, and Snow Queen's Return has a strong pink shift and purple and blue glitter. It's impressively complex.

I'm so glad that it's the weekend so I can play with some color. I definitely need some practice myself.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

@ I think Shiro used to have actual Pokemon names for the colors - but probably changed them because of copyright worries. The full-sized jars of the Super Effective Collection have super cute pokeball stickers!

Not makeup related, but if anyone likes Pokemon (or nerdiness in general), you're going to love this t-shirt company (and there's a sale right now! prices already applied to everything): http://www.teeturtle.com/

Victorian Disco had a Color of the Month called "Who's That Pokemon!?" and, of course, I wore that color out with a Pokemon t-shirt on...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

oh whyyyyy did you show me this site @@chibimorph ?  I need - NEED - the Red Riding Hood / Dr. Who shirt 

(this one)






or the Little Mermaid / Dr. Who!






UGH.  NEED.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

@ I have that artist's Alice in Wonderland Down the Rabbit Hole (uh, notice anything about this thread title?  Yeah, just a little fond of Alice over here!)/Doctor mashup on a t-shirt and a postcard.  Oh, and an Art Nouveau _Labyrinth_ t-shirt.  I think I picked one or two of her things for my brother for Christmas!  I naturally can't remember what I got now, and it's all the way on the other side of my apartment right now.  Anyway.  She does cons, and here's where you can give her all of your money more directly:  https://www.etsy.com/shop/khallion


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ I have that artist's Alice in Wonderland Down the Rabbit Hole (uh, notice anything about this thread title?  Yeah, just a little fond of Alice over here!)/Doctor mashup on a t-shirt and a postcard.  Oh, and an Art Nouveau _Labyrinth_ t-shirt.  I think I picked one or two of her things for my brother for Christmas!  I naturally can't remember what I got now, and it's all the way on the other side of my apartment right now.  Anyway.  She does cons, and here's where you can give her all of your money more directly:  https://www.etsy.com/shop/khallion


Shut up &amp; take my money!!!

I need that Belle/doctor mash up. I love Doctor Who &amp; because I was offered a job as parade belle before I was married, I have a soft spot for belle!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

@ The two you posted are guest designs - and they're excellent choices! I think my taste is less sophisticated than yours... here's an example of what is in my cart right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







I also have Science (because if it's work/career related, then low-buys don't matter, right?), Emperor Palpachu, Dog of the Military, Just Panda Business, E2-T2, Fangirl, and Captain 'Murica in my cart - I'm struggling to whittle things down and debating whether I should even buy them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

THERE'S A BELLE ONE! SHE'S MY FAVORITE PRINCESS!!!

yeeks! *starts throwing cash at the screen* WHY ISN'T THIS WORKING!? Take all my money!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ The two you posted are guest designs - and they're excellent choices! I think my taste is less sophisticated than yours... here's an example of what is in my cart right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that we are all geeky fan girls at heart. Most people (gals) just don't get it. I love my MuT ladies!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ I think Shiro used to have actual Pokemon names for the colors - but probably changed them because of copyright worries. The full-sized jars of the Super Effective Collection have super cute pokeball stickers!
> 
> Not makeup related, but if anyone likes Pokemon (or nerdiness in general), you're going to love this t-shirt company (and there's a sale right now! prices already applied to everything): http://www.teeturtle.com/
> 
> Victorian Disco had a Color of the Month called "Who's That Pokemon!?" and, of course, I wore that color out with a Pokemon t-shirt on...


Yeah, I was wondering about that. A lot of the blog posts I found when I looked for swatches had actual Pokemon names, so I figured they must have changed them. I'm excited for the stickers on top! I had to get at least one full size of each of the pokemon, Hunger Games, and Avengers collections.

That site is dangerous. I already have several shirts in my cart. I kind of want to send it to my mom for birthday/Christmas present ideas, but I also want a couple of those shirts asap.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ The two you posted are guest designs - and they're excellent choices! I think my taste is less sophisticated than yours... here's an example of what is in my cart right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that Captain 'Murica one in mine too! Love it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ The two you posted are guest designs - and they're excellent choices! I think my taste is less sophisticated than yours... here's an example of what is in my cart right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also have Science (because if it's work/career related, then low-buys don't matter, right?), Emperor Palpachu, Dog of the Military, Just Panda Business, E2-T2, Fangirl, and Captain 'Murica in my cart - I'm struggling to whittle things down and debating whether I should even buy them.


Oh my kids were drooling over all the Pokemon ones!  I really did like the "Where the Wild Things Are" mashup with Ash riding Pikachu's shoulders. (And the Thor/Pika is amazing! I love it!)

I have the Big Bad Wolf in my cart, but a new shirt is DEFINITELY not on my low-buy list! Ugh the struggle is REAL.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

This is the worst enabling thread ever. Belle is my favorite princess, and I am a Whovian, and I am now jumping in the air and waving my money around with glee.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

We are dancing TOGETHER, though! And that makes it cool!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I love that we are all geeky fan girls at heart. Most people (gals) just don't get it. I love my MuT ladies!


I was a science major and, uh, am still in school to further my science education - there are lots of geeks in my environment (and everyone's a nerd), I love it!

In other words... the rainbow honey August LE polish is Crystal, which is inspired by Sailor Moon. WHY?!!!!???!!! :scared:   (I'm supposed to be specifically on a makeup and nail-polish no-buy this month...)


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I was a science major and, uh, am still in school to further my science education - there are lots of geeks in my environment (and everyone's a nerd), I love it!
> 
> In other words... the rainbow honey August LE polish is Crystal, which is inspired by Sailor Moon. WHY?!!!!???!!! :scared: (I'm supposed to be specifically on a makeup and nail-polish no-buy this month...)


I just got the email from Rainbow Honey. That polish looks so gorgeous, plus Sailor Moon! I am absolutely not supposed to be buying anymore polish (and I am still waiting for the Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape mini set to come in the mail), but sometimes it's so hard.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 1, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I just got the email from Rainbow Honey. That polish looks so gorgeous, plus Sailor Moon! I am absolutely not supposed to be buying anymore polish (and I am still waiting for the Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape mini set to come in the mail), but sometimes it's so hard.


When I read the part in the description that says "sure to complement your existing manicure no matter which Sailor Senshi your nails are repping!" my immediate response was: JUPITER! My nails are currently repping Sailor Jupiter!

But yes, it's hard - there's another indie nail polish brand that's also giving me struggles.



Spoiler



Cult Nails has 40% off regular priced lacquers with code THEBIG40 and there's some nicely priced clearance polishes, too; free shipping on US orders over $20


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> In other words... the rainbow honey August LE polish is Crystal, which is inspired by Sailor Moon. WHY?!!!!???!!! :scared:   (I'm supposed to be specifically on a makeup and nail-polish no-buy this month...)


Y'know, I was just looking at the RH LE page trying to figure out whether to get Crystal and Pink Lemonade, and I noticed that the COTMs going back to April are still available!  You probably stand a good chance of being able to get it next month.  Or in November.

(I think I *am* going to get Crystal and Pink Lemonade since the latter is a summer LE that was out of stock for a while.  I'm going to pass on Special World, though, because it's a little too the-'80s-threw-up-on-my-nail for me.  Not a fan of the '80s over here.  Also not a fan of pink/coral/orange/pretty much any other traditional color nail polish.  I have a few bottles of it from various sources, though, and I think I might be able to handle it if it's under a whole lot of glitter.  I've been wearing RH Work It Out under Neon Blossom and Papillon for most of the week!)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I was a science major and, uh, am still in school to further my science education - there are lots of geeks in my environment (and everyone's a nerd), I love it!
> 
> In other words... the rainbow honey August LE polish is Crystal, which is inspired by Sailor Moon. WHY?!!!!???!!! :scared:   (I'm supposed to be specifically on a makeup and nail-polish no-buy this month...)


Just got home and saw that Rainbow Honey email. I kind of planned for this though. My first two mini mystery bags I got free with purchases when they had the Ipsy code and then I switched to the sub so I wouldn't spend as much. But as soon as I saw there was another 20% off code that was good until August, I canceled and figured I'd just make another big purchase. I really wish the mini robots set would come back in stock or the summer of 199X.

In other news, Guardians of the Galaxy was amazing. Now I need one of these indies to make a collection for that! And also I'm toying with the idea of being Gamora for halloween which will require A LOT of makeup...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get the same 5 gram jars that GDE uses? I ordered some somewhere and they included sifters but are way larger than the tiny GDE jars. I want to get some for my sample baggies. TKBTrading? I just like how small the GDE jars are.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

I caved on the Bad Wolf shirt.  In my defense, it's not makeup.  *slinks away in shame*  :blush:


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 2, 2014)

Aromaleigh - Ever In Your Favor Swatches and swatches of Ukasima, Coatlicue, Neurodivergent, #lovenotfear, and Amelie (6 large pics, so under spoiler)

Top-Bottom: primer (theBalm - Put A Lid On It), bare skin, Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy



Spoiler



L-R: Act of Defiance, During the Dark Days, Everlasting Credit, Initial Bloodbath, Poisonous Nightlock, Rabid. Feral. Mad




Random Reaping, Silver Parachute, Treaty of Treason, Tribute Token, Bragging Rights, Clipped Tones &amp; Odd Vowels




Manners &amp; Etiquette, Oddly Ostentatious, Panem et Circenses, Petulant Affluence, Plastic Fantastic, Theatrical Melodrama




Vapid Voyeurism, Wasteful Decadence; Autism Awareness Shades - Neurodivergent, #lovenotfear




The two Autism Awareness shades are amazing! I'm glad I picked them up in full-sizes - in fact, I like Neurodivergent so much I'm posting an individual swatch of it to better show the duochrome:




Serpens Collection - Ukasima, Coatlicue; Pure Eyes Lustre - Amelie






Overall thoughts: I think the Ever In Your Favor collection is a "the color you see is the color you get" kind of collection; what the shade looks like in the jar is what it looks like in the swatch (but with lots and lots of glitter). The two Autism Awareness shades stand out with glitter glue but are very neutral with just primer (Neurodivergent is an awesome duochrome). The last shade I swatched (Amelie) has what looks like a satin finish rather than just being glittery.

Random thoughts: I want Shiro's Lavender Town blend... the struggles, they are real.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 2, 2014)

Where do you get this . . . glitter glue?  I got Neurodivergent too, but it looks way neutral.  I want it to pop like that.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

So... My first Darling Girl order happened! Blushing Rose semi-loose, Houdini (her first Momentary Marvel), and I Smiled Once. I have no need for any of these. I have all of the GIMME.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 2, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Where do you get this . . . glitter glue?  I got Neurodivergent too, but it looks way neutral.  I want it to pop like that.


I use Pixie Epoxy by Fyrinnae: http://fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&amp;productId=412 (note: Fyrinnae is really popular and the website can be difficult sometimes; if they're catching up on orders they'll randomly close the site without warning; Fyrinnae products are amazing, though)

Another popular glitter glue option is by Darling Girl Cosmetics: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_13/Glitter-Glue.htm (currently sold out)

There's a bit of a learning curve when using glitter glues, though. I recommend checking this blog post (from October 2011) by Portrait of Mai for a comparison/review: http://www.portraitofmai.com/2011/10/darling-girl-glitter-glue-vs-fyrinnae.html


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 2, 2014)

I just got my first Fryinnae order today.  They forgot my Pixie Epoxy :-(  I do have some Foil Me from Glamour Doll Eyes.  Does it work about the same?

ETA:  I tried doing swatches, but my pics did not work out very well.  I will try again tomorrow, because I a had some amazingness in that box.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I just got my first Fryinnae order today.  They forgot my Pixie Epoxy :-(  I do have some Foil Me from Glamour Doll Eyes.  Does it work about the same?


Oh, no! Have you emailed them about it? Their customer service should be very friendly.

I've never tried Foil Me from GDE (actually, I haven't tried anything from GDE... yet); I don't know if they work similarly, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Foil Me is supposed to give an effect similar to applying the shadows wet, I know it'll intensify the shadow and make it look more metallic, but I don't know if it'll make the glitter stand out more relative to the base, which is what glitter glue does)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

I have Foil Me and e.l.f glitter glue, and they work dramatically differently when it comes to glitter. I haven't tried them to compare as far as shadows go, though.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have Foil Me and e.l.f glitter glue, and they work dramatically differently when it comes to glitter. I haven't tried them to compare as far as shadows go, though.


Okay, next newbie question. How do you know which shadows to foil vs glue?


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

I am also super curious about foiling. Is it significantly different than applying then wet like with fix+?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I am also super curious about foiling. Is it significantly different than applying then wet like with fix+?


The effect and look of foiling should be similar to applying wet - but a foiling medium will have a thicker consistency, so shadows can be mixed into a drop of foiling medium to make a one-time use gel-like liner. You can also use foiling medium to apply a shadow all over the lid - this would be the same as applying wet with fix+ (and obviously it'll keep the shadow lasting longer than just using a brush wet with water).



marigoldsue said:


> Okay, next newbie question. How do you know which shadows to foil vs glue?


It doesn't matter - you can experiment with glitter glue and foiling to see if the result is similar or different (a matter of experimentation and what you feel like wearing that day). My understanding is that a foiling medium will intensify the shade overall (namely the base shade) and can be used with matte shades; a foiling medium also has a more liquid consistency so it can be spread more easily (for example, if you want to use the shadow as a liner). A glitter glue dries to a more tacky/sticky finish so that you can put the shadow w/glitter onto it and it'll make the glitter stand out (shadows have to be patted on; the tackiness makes it significantly more difficult to blend the shadows). Glitter glue is especially important with duochrome shades (for example, Aromaleigh's Neurodivergent which I posted above), since the color shift is a result of a differently colored glitter in the shadow. For a duochrome, if you just want to wear the base shade then a primer might suffice. But if you want the color-shift, then you should use glitter glue.

Also a note, it's generally recommended to wear glitter glue over a primer (glitter glues don't prevent creasing).

I hope this helps!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh and because what else are you going to do when you're on a spending ban and drinking tequila besides play with makeup, here's an eyeball swatch of Hello Waffle Debussy. L O V E this. Green but gold enough to be semi neutral



Spoiler


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Went on a bit of an indie shopping bender today.

Haus of Gloi haul with one perfume oil, three pumpkin butters, and four scrubs (two bubbling and two sugar)



Spoiler








Rainbow Honey haul plus free LE and mystery bag



Spoiler








Plus sample orders from Impulse (I know it was the general consensus that the clamshells are difficult to work with but I figure melty 110 degree days in AZ are the perfect time to use them then) and Fyrinnae.

So basically, I'm just going to take the spending down a notch for a minute while I wait for the Little Sparrow and Hello Waffle stores to come back and wait patiently for all my pretties to come to me so I can try them out. My GDE order from Wednesday should be here on Monday!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Went on a bit of an indie shopping bender today.
> 
> Haus of Gloi haul with one perfume oil, three pumpkin butters, and four scrubs (two bubbling and two sugar)
> 
> ...


I ordered from Fyrinnae mostly to try the lippies, but oh my goodness I am loving the shadows that came yesterday.  I will be going back to look at colors and placing another order as soon as I get a chance.

I have been trying again to use the Impulse lip clamshells with no luck.  One that was suppose to be a darker color than I would normally go for I can't even really get to show up on my lips.  I hope you have better luck.

ETA:  This reminds me, has anyone tried Fyranne's Arcane Magic Eye Shadows?  I am pretty intrigued.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I ordered from Fyrinnae mostly to try the lippies, but oh my goodness I am loving the shadows that came yesterday.  I will be going back to look at colors and placing another order as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> I have been trying again to use the Impulse lip clamshells with no luck.  One that was suppose to be a darker color than I would normally go for I can't even really get to show up on my lips.  I hope you have better luck.
> 
> ETA:  This reminds me, has anyone tried Fyranne's Arcane Magic Eye Shadows?  I am pretty intrigued.


I did the same thing with Fyrinnae. I literally only got lip stuff and then I also got Pixie Epoxy to try. I got lip lustre minis in Dragon's Blood, Meloncholy, Less Than Three, Sexy Nerd, Burrowing Owl, Chickadee,  Saloon Girl, Romantique, and Nemesis. Does Fyrinnae throw in samples? I kind of wish I'd tried some of their shadow now. The Arcane Magic ones look interesting! I want to see them in person. But I figure I'll try everything  I got and then go back to get full sizes of my favorites, so then I'll pick up eye samples.

I've never actually applied lip color using a brush but since I have 3 clamshells coming from Shiro plus my Impulse ones, I'm definitely going to be trying it out quite a bit. I got Electric City, Dahlia, Girl Talk, Storque, Ember, Pandora, and Dementia though. 

eta I'm also really pleased I didn't realize Aromaleigh sent out tracking so my Ever in Your Favor set will be here tomorrow as well! Both that and my GDE order were sitting in Phoenix when I checked last night.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 3, 2014)

Spending the day researching BPAL &amp; hopefully making a purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lord knows I love lip products and eyeshadows, but I'm in the mood for something different.

Kind of want ALL of the Mad Tea Party things, but I need to pace myself!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

@ if you get the chance and you don't mind, could you do some swatches of the Fyrinnae lippies?  (Sexy Nerd, Dragon's Blood, and Saloon Girl in particular).  These look awesome, but I have such a long "want" list for indies that I just don't know if they're a "MUST HAVE NAOW" item.

(I just read your post again and I'm not sure if you've gotten the order yet! Haha oops)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

oooooh @ can't wait to see what you get!  I'm making a list myself  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> oooooh @ can't wait to see what you get!  I'm making a list myself  :smilehappyyes:


I need to start an actual list. Right now I keep just filling up carts &amp; keeping the tabs open, but I should really just sit down and make a list of companies and things that I want. 

...and then just hand that out to all my friends and family come Christmastime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Or you know... Secret Santa Wishlist!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 3, 2014)

@ I received a free eyeshadow sample (in a little jar, not a baggie!) with my Fyrinnae order several months ago


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

Tip:  The Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab and Trading Post websites will actually keep wishlists for you, and you can indicate 5ml bottle or imp (the BPAL term for sample vials), and then you have the option to make those public, which would be perfect for the seasonal exchanges!  I need to update mine.  I just realized that one of the items on there is something I bought in bottle form at ECCC.  I do *not* need more Vixen!  I love it, but I have plenty.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 3, 2014)

Oooh wish lists are fun to make while on a no buy! I keep a wish list in my to-do app OmniFocus mostly with general companies, but I should go through and make an actual product list. Also, I know we all have a lot of orders coming to us, so I thought I'd share my new found tracking widget that I think is a must have for Mac people! Co-worker shared this with me, it's a Mac Dashboard Widget, and you just manually add your tracking numbers, and you can get notifications any time there's a location or status change on the tracking! Here's the link for it, they also have an iPhone app, but it costs money and I actually like having it on the computer more anyways. http://junecloud.com/software/mac/delivery-status.html


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oooh wish lists are fun to make while on a no buy! I keep a wish list in my to-do app OmniFocus mostly with general companies, but I should go through and make an actual product list. Also, I know we all have a lot of orders coming to us, so I thought I'd share my new found tracking widget that I think is a must have for Mac people! Co-worker shared this with me, it's a Mac Dashboard Widget, and you just manually add your tracking numbers, and you can get notifications any time there's a location or status change on the tracking! Here's the link for it, they also have an iPhone app, but it costs money and I actually like having it on the computer more anyways. http://junecloud.com/software/mac/delivery-status.html


Thanks, I just installed that widget.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @ if you get the chance and you don't mind, could you do some swatches of the Fyrinnae lippies?  (Sexy Nerd, Dragon's Blood, and Saloon Girl in particular).  These look awesome, but I have such a long "want" list for indies that I just don't know if they're a "MUST HAVE NAOW" item.
> 
> (I just read your post again and I'm not sure if you've gotten the order yet! Haha oops)


Haha no worries. I just ordered it today but I saw a post in here earlier this month (which stopped me from being deterred by the super long posted TAT) saying that they ordered on a Saturday and it shipped out by Monday... I hope mine's that fast! I'm so excited to get everything. I will definitely post swatches when I get them! Some of the lip lustres I picked I couldn't really find reviews of on blogs, so I figured what the heck, might as well be the guinea pig. 



allistra44 said:


> I need to start an actual list. Right now I keep just filling up carts &amp; keeping the tabs open, but I should really just sit down and make a list of companies and things that I want.
> 
> ...and then just hand that out to all my friends and family come Christmastime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For some sites, I have carts, others I use their actual wishlist, and on others, I just have a list on my mac stickies. Definitely going to compile a list for my birthday and then have that carry over with plenty of new stuff I'm sure by Christmas. 

eta Oh and I was going to say I definitely have a list I'm working on for BPAL. I think my number one rigth now is Mouse's Long and Sad Tale.



chibimorph said:


> @ I received a free eyeshadow sample (in a little jar, not a baggie!) with my Fyrinnae order several months ago


Yay! Hope I get one. I'm almost more excited to see any samples I might get in my orders haha.



Kelly Silva said:


> Oooh wish lists are fun to make while on a no buy! I keep a wish list in my to-do app OmniFocus mostly with general companies, but I should go through and make an actual product list. Also, I know we all have a lot of orders coming to us, so I thought I'd share my new found tracking widget that I think is a must have for Mac people! Co-worker shared this with me, it's a Mac Dashboard Widget, and you just manually add your tracking numbers, and you can get notifications any time there's a location or status change on the tracking! Here's the link for it, they also have an iPhone app, but it costs money and I actually like having it on the computer more anyways. http://junecloud.com/software/mac/delivery-status.html


This is awesome! Thanks for posting! I will definitely have to get that widget. I've been using Package Tracker which is a pretty decent site, but it doesn't notify me of anything!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 3, 2014)

Fyrianne lippie swatches. Top to bottom:
Queer Theory
Meloncholy (3 swipes)
Glamourous Rebel
Sexy Nerd 
Fashion Disaster (3 swipes)
For color comparison purple LAQA from Birchbox


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay thank you!!!!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 3, 2014)

Caved in and placed a wee baby Haus of Gloi order... I swear, I'm getting enabled more in this thread than in the enablers thread! Just a couple of pumpkin butter minis, Imp and Honeysuckle Lemon Curd, because it makes me nervous to order smelly-goods without, ya know, smelling them first. I'm really looking forward to the second one especially, because I have been obsessed with lemon-scented things lately and I've been wearing the bejeezus out of my Demeter Honeysuckle splash, so hopefully the combination of the two isn't somehow appalling!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 4, 2014)

I learned something pretty keen today. Little tip, if you plan on melting down a eye/lip crayon (or any cosmetic item really) to repot them into jars, make sure the jar is glass. I just spent twice as much time reshaping my jar as I warped/melted it in the process of melting the crayon and couldn't get the lid back on. Novice mistake I'm sure, but now I have NYX Milk pencil in a jar for easier application! I use NYX jumbo crayons as a base for my indies (especially Milk) because it REALLY shows off the full glory of indie cosmetics.




In addition to that valuable lesson I learned, here are my My Pretty Zombie swatches as promised



Spoiler





These swatches have confirmed my desire to own every single blue and green shade...I am over the stars about all 5 of these.



Osedax and Cookie Pants were my lovely freebie samples but OMG look at Anthrax! That green/purple shift is amazing.



Lastly my two blushes, I LOVE LSD because it has a beautiful copper gold shimmer *I think it looks best for eye/face contoring rather than blush* and MDMA is just beautiful all around with lots of subtle gold sparkle

Ahhh I want so many more!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I learned something pretty keen today. Little tip, if you plan on melting down a eye/lip crayon (or any cosmetic item really) to repot them into jars, make sure the jar is glass. I just spent twice as much time reshaping my jar as I warped/melted it in the process of melting the crayon and couldn't get the lid back on. Novice mistake I'm sure, but now I have NYX Milk pencil in a jar for easier application! I use NYX jumbo crayons as a base for my indies (especially Milk) because it REALLY shows off the full glory of indie cosmetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Anthrax is amazingly gorgeous! I can think of so many uses for it.... *hums and hides in a corner* h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 4, 2014)

Shiro order is out for delivery!!!!! Eep. Trying to contain my excitement is not happening...lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

Notoriously Morbid showing as delivered! I hope I can leave at 4pm today, but I won't be surprised if I have to stay late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Day! Shiro Order. I have been needing more bright basic colors and the super effective collection should play into that need quite nicely!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Happy Day! Shiro Order. I have been needing more bright basic colors and the super effective collection should play into that need quite nicely!


Haha! Did you intentionally arrange the top row into a rainbow? :lol:

And you managed to grab No Oscar for Leo!

I'm currently waffling over the Lavender Town blend... I want to own a full-sized from the Super Effective collection so I can get a jar with the cute pokeball sticker, but the colors in the collection aren't anything I can justify a full-size of (except Sweet Honey, which doesn't inspire Pokemon-related feelings in me... but Lavender Town is a name I recognize). Decisions, decisions


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Happy Day! Shiro Order. I have been needing more bright basic colors and the super effective collection should play into that need quite nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.  That picture of Leo with the name of the pigment is hilarious.  I love Shiro just for the fact that they're not afraid to make fun of things like that.  I need the Nic Cage lip collection for the sheer genius of a laugh it is.  

You didn't get Nightfury?  I need to place an order just for him.  I need him in my life.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haha! Did you intentionally arrange the top row into a rainbow? :lol:
> 
> And you managed to grab No Oscar for Leo!
> 
> I'm currently waffling over the Lavender Town blend... I want to own a full-sized from the Super Effective collection so I can get a jar with the cute pokeball sticker, but the colors in the collection aren't anything I can justify a full-size of (except Sweet Honey, which doesn't inspire Pokemon-related feelings in me... but Lavender Town is a name I recognize). Decisions, decisions


I did intentionally make a rainbow...I just couldn't not. haha

Sweet Honey is apparently the closest thing to the "Still No Oscar for Leo Dicaprio" from what Catlin said so if you already have that one then the color is a close dupe.

I was very lucky to have gotten the origional "No Oscar for Lio" but I do still wish I handnt have missed the "Still No Oscar for Leo" from this year. Oh well, there will be others lol



trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness.  That picture of Leo with the name of the pigment is hilarious.  I love Shiro just for the fact that they're not afraid to make fun of things like that.  I need the Nic Cage lip collection for the sheer genius of a laugh it is.
> 
> You didn't get Nightfury?  I need to place an order just for him.  I need him in my life.


I ordered 2 days before the month started so my order the end of this month will be for Nightfury, Yzma's Essence of Llama and probably a collection of samples again lol. Im on a no buy til the last week of the month but I WILL NEED Nightfury...here is why..... This is my kiddo and me, I made our costumes last year for a convention.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the stickers shiro uses so much!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

@ I want to like your post a MILLION times.  Incredible job on the Toothless/Hiccup costumes!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I did intentionally make a rainbow...I just couldn't not. haha
> 
> Sweet Honey is apparently the closest thing to the "Still No Oscar for Leo Dicaprio" from what Catlin said so if you already have that one then the color is a close dupe.
> 
> ...


1000 times like!!!  What an adorable picture!!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 4, 2014)

I've yet to try any indie makeup brands, but I love this thread...new brands to look into!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! That costume sparked my love for mother/son costumes. haha. This year he will be Mario to my Yoshi (Dad is Wario) and Bilbo to my Smaug (Dad might be Thorin but its unlikely due to costume prep time). *Kiddo picked them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to say we are a pretty theatrical/costume focused geeky family.
 

 The Hobbit stickers are making me want the whole collection full sized! Blast my limited budget and never ending list of wants. I *NEEDED* Attercop, Attercop because my nickname is Spider and I generally always need more spider things


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

@@BSquared Another brand that has absolutely adorable jars is Scaredy Cat Cosmetics

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics

@ Your costume ideas sound so cute!

Also... is anyone a fan of Attack on Titan? (I ask because there's a brand with an Attack on Titan collection that's having a flash sale right now... and I feel a bit guilty about all of my enabling)


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

The owner of Fyrinnae posted a Thank You to customers on /r/indiemakeupandmore on reddit (I don't know if we're allowed to link to reddit?) A bunch of other brand owners chimed in and if you're interested in hearing a bit about them (and also looking at the different brands) you should check it out.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

If you're following Darling Girl on the book of faces and feel like voting for Down the Rabbit Hole for the September COTM, well, it's an option you could take right this minute.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

My Shiro order is ON THE MOVE!!! Yay for the non-two-week turnaround!


----------



## neosan (Aug 4, 2014)

I recently ordered a collection from My Pretty Zombie, and some eyeshadow &amp; blush samples from Love Each Other Cosmetics.  I'd like to try products from Pumpkin &amp; Poppy and Silk Naturals.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from Meow Cosmetics? This crazy cat lady is curious!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@BSquared Another brand that has absolutely adorable jars is Scaredy Cat Cosmetics
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics
> 
> ...


EHRMAHGERD IM on a no buy and now I want to cry. KITTIES AND GLITTER! that's gonna be my first purchase in October!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 4, 2014)

While I'm making the most massive no buy breaking list ever...anyone ever try lunatick labs? Some of their lip glosses look cute but not cheap and not a whole lot of reviews I can find that I'm not suspicious of being based on PR samples...


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone know if there is an indie out there with a Twilight Saga collection?  I know Twilight is old but i am a little late to the indie party so i am hoping someone still has a collection.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Anyone know if there is an indie out there with a Twilight Saga collection?  I know Twilight is old but i am a little late to the indie party so i am hoping someone still has a collection.


Victorian Disco does!

http://victoriandisco.com/product-category/eyes/shadows-by-collection/love-story/

ETA:  Ummm, so this is actually called "Still A Better Love Story Than Twilight", so it may be more of a sarcastic take on the series.  There's a color called "Bella's range of emotion" which is a flat, matte brown.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 4, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Victorian Disco does!
> 
> http://victoriandisco.com/product-category/eyes/shadows-by-collection/love-story/
> 
> ETA:  Ummm, so this is actually called "Still A Better Love Story Than Twilight", so it may be more of a sarcastic take on the series.  There's a color called "Bella's range of emotion" which is a flat, matte brown.


Wow i just did a huge order from her, when she had the 50% sale and didn't even realize that was a Twilight collection. And to make matters worse i didn't get a single one of those shadows. Now i feel like an igit. Guess ill be making another order. lol

ETA: LOL sarcastic or not, its a twilight collection. I get the shadow names lol.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Meow Cosmetics? This crazy cat lady is curious!


Someone here has bought foundations from them before - her username is kaitlin something... if you search this thread you may be able to find and summon her.



bsquared said:


> EHRMAHGERD IM on a no buy and now I want to cry. KITTIES AND GLITTER! that's gonna be my first purchase in October!


I want Phoenix Tears and Draconia, at least and maybe some others... I want to be able to think to myself, "I own a jar of Phoenix Tears." And the samples come in little vials (I guess "I own a vial of Phoenix Tears" is also an appealing idea).


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Anyone know if there is an indie out there with a Twilight Saga collection?  I know Twilight is old but i am a little late to the indie party so i am hoping someone still has a collection.


Glamour Doll Eyes had a Twi-Shadow collection a while ago that was discontinued (I'm not sure if it was LE or just discontinued) before my GDE time, but there are still two in the permanent catalog:  Just Bitten and Premonition.

(I'm honestly not sure you will find a serious Twilight collection because the kinds of companies that make fannish collections...  Let's just say that a lack of interest in that series in fannish circles would be understating it.)


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 4, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Anyone know if there is an indie out there with a Twilight Saga collection? I know Twilight is old but i am a little late to the indie party so i am hoping someone still has a collection.


There is an Etsy shop called Fairly Charmed that has Twilight inspired perfumes and lip balms. I heard they will "donate" (read: dump) products to individuals hosting Twilight parties.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> The owner of Fyrinnae posted a Thank You to customers on /r/indiemakeupandmore on reddit (I don't know if we're allowed to link to reddit?) A bunch of other brand owners chimed in and if you're interested in hearing a bit about them (and also looking at the different brands) you should check it out.


Loved this thread.  And that is part of why I love supporting Indies.  It just feels good to place an order knowing it makes a difference.

And on a similar note.  I got my GDE order with the free blush today (where have you been all my life Start a Rumor).  Not only did I get a free blush, the free color of the month and the usual two free sample baggies, but it also contained a surprise free jar of shadow with a personal note from the company owner.  Showing customers that kind of love and appreciation is how you not only keep them loyal, but you keep them sharing the news with others.  Great business model.  Of course it helps that she has great make up too  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Vee is awesome.  I had an issue with a tin of Control Freak a few months ago, and she refunded me right away, before she even told me that's what she was doing and to throw it out.

Flash forward to the July OTM:  She's testing a new formula for Control Freak and sent me a full jar of it to try with a note that said that it was because my CF from A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO had a problem.  She doesn't just deal with things in the moment.  She remembers them later! 

(And I've seen a couple of the swatches from the Halloween collection.  SHE'S DOING AN ELM STREET SHADE.  I'm glad that I already approach the company with the knowledge that I will be buying everything they produce, whether I like the shade or not.  It's just a matter of *when* I'm buying something, and for LEs, that usually means setting the alarm and ordering in the first couple of minutes that it's available.)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (And I've seen a couple of the swatches from the Halloween collection.  SHE'S DOING AN ELM STREET SHADE.  I'm glad that I already approach the company with the knowledge that I will be buying everything they produce, whether I like the shade or not.  It's just a matter of *when* I'm buying something, and for LEs, that usually means setting the alarm and ordering in the first couple of minutes that it's available.)


Oh my poor pocket book....NEED. Horror junkie for life over here...lol


----------



## Allison H (Aug 5, 2014)

GDE is actually the company I'm most interested in (after checking out all of these great sites!) I'm so happy to hear great reviews about the owner/company! You ladies have made up my mind...I need some GDE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

So...  I guess the Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinets were intended to be packed in a pillow pack, but Carrie ran out and sent everything in a paper bag like her usual orders -- with a discount code (I think it was for free shipping) for the inconvenience.  Uh, I got my awesome makeup, and that's all that matters.  I placed an order for some other stuff and deliberately did not use the discount code.  I just received that order, and she hand-wrote another discount code on slip of paper in the bag with the goodies!  Gee, I guess I *have* to use it to order the Elegant &amp; Wicked collection.  I mean, it would be *rude* to let it go to waste, right?


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Glamour Doll Eyes had a Twi-Shadow collection a while ago that was discontinued (I'm not sure if it was LE or just discontinued) before my GDE time, but there are still two in the permanent catalog:  Just Bitten and Premonition.
> 
> (I'm honestly not sure you will find a serious Twilight collection because the kinds of companies that make fannish collections...  Let's just say that a lack of interest in that series in fannish circles would be understating it.)


I had a feeling i wouldn't find anything much but i thought it was worth a try. I knew it wasn't very well received by most. Ill just have to branch out of indies for it i suppose.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 5, 2014)

I used to hold off on GDE in the past because I wasn't interested in the collections/packaging (and because they also sell unblended/repackaged shadows (the ones marked with an asterisk on their site) (I figure there are so many indie options that when I started amassing my collection I chose to only get products that appealed to me in color, formulation, theme, and packaging...) but GDE has Grab Bags (in sample jars, too) and I like surprises - so it has officially made it onto my wishlist. I'm also considering an innocent+twisted alchemy subscription or ordering a Petite Lucky Pack.

I have 172 indie eyeshadows (over the weekend I organized them by color - I have pics of my shame, but I'm not ready to post yet)... I really don't need more but the wishlist keeps growing :scared:   (halp...)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got my first GDE order today! Had a kind of blah day at work today and coming home to this absolutely made my day. With the extra goodies and handwritten note, it felt like getting a present! 



Spoiler









Anyway, I had ordered a grab bag of 5 sample bags and sample jars of Mackinac and Veteran plus picked out a free Start a Rumor blush. My samples from the grab bag were Cajun, Bella Donna, Feverish, Fiji Mermaid, and Hitch Hiker. Along with the free Boardwalk, she also included a free jar of Feline Fatale (which I was literally planning to get in my next order since I love Catwoman!) and sample bags of Just Bitten and Frankenglamour. Everything is so gorgeous and I can't wait to get little jars to put the sample bags in. I wouldn't have thought I'd LOVE a darker green color, but I already know I'm going to want to buy more of Fiji Mermaid.  I'm so so happy I made this order and I can't wait to order more and I'm going to try to snag a OTM sub on Friday as well.   :wub:

I also got my Aromaleigh order and I haven't really played with my Ever In Your Favor set yet, but I'm going to switch those from the sample bags to little jars as well. Along with that order, I got sample bags of Petrichor, Island of Misfit Toys, and Damballah.

Also, my first i+ta sub shipped today and should be here Thursday!!

eta I forgot to say I loved that reddit thread as well. Really cool to hear the personal stories of these women I'm buying from and makes me even happier to buy from them!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 5, 2014)

Messing around with Google I found something called Ocean Mist Cosmetics which advertises a free sample kit (which in turn ends up costing six bucks and change with shipping.) I have never heard of them. Has anyone else ever ordered from them?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I got the bonus and note from Vee too! So sweet!! How did she know it was us?

Peach is the new blush is sooooooo pretty I can't wait to try it. I'm wearing graves in May today and I think it's my new go to smokey eye color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also I'm super excited because I added the color checklist to my order. I managed to get a good collection started in the last month and now I can see what I have when I place more orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 5, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I have 172 indie eyeshadows (over the weekend I organized them by color - I have pics of my shame, but I'm not ready to post yet)... I really don't need more but the wishlist keeps growing :scared:   (halp...)


I really wish you would post the pics.  I was about to come here and ask if anyone had any good ideas for organizing all of their indies.  I had a rather small collection and had it under control.  But since this thread started, I have had an explosion (and I am sure it is no where near being over).  I am just not sure what to do with all of these little jars and clam shells and baggies.  Would love to see pics from anyone who feels like they have some order.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I use bead cases:

http://www.michaels.com/darice-17-compartment-bead-organizer/10091119.html

The down side is that all of the rattling can loosen the lids if you shift the boxes a lot, but they do keep everything together.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I really wish you would post the pics.  I was about to come here and ask if anyone had any good ideas for organizing all of their indies.  I had a rather small collection and had it under control.  But since this thread started, I have had an explosion (and I am sure it is no where near being over).  I am just not sure what to do with all of these little jars and clam shells and baggies.  Would love to see pics from anyone who feels like they have some order.


I really like the bead organizers that @ has (individual jars with screw-on lids in a larger box). I have a lot of space in my apartment, so I'm not worried about compact organization. When I arranged my stuff by color, I just took them out of their boxes and my drawers and set them on dining table so I could see how much stuff I have (I'm trying to reinforce my no-buy so I'm not interested in making my storage super compact right now).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got the bonus and note from Vee too! So sweet!! How did she know it was us?
> 
> Peach is the new blush is sooooooo pretty I can't wait to try it. I'm wearing graves in May today and I think it's my new go to smokey eye color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I'm super excited because I added the color checklist to my order. I managed to get a good collection started in the last month and now I can see what I have when I place more orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was wondering the same thing! I was trying to figure out if maybe when I made my account it asked where I'd heard of GDE, but I don't remember that! I've been eyeing Peach is the new blush. It looks so pretty! And I didn't even know about the color checklist until you mentioned it, but now I'll have to add it to my next order!

Also, I finally checked out Notoriously Morbid yesterday and made a cart over there that I am dying to pull the trigger on. Can someone explain the Vanishing Cabinets?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

@ The Vanishing Cabinets are very limited edition collections built around a theme. The first two were standalone purchases, but after An Incident last month, they're being changed to a subscription. I can give more info tonight, but I don't have time to do that right now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks so much @@meaganola! That'd be great!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I was trying to figure out if maybe when I made my account it asked where I'd heard of GDE, but I don't remember that! I've been eyeing Peach is the new blush. It looks so pretty! And I didn't even know about the color checklist until you mentioned it, but now I'll have to add it to my next order!
> 
> Also, I finally checked out Notoriously Morbid yesterday and made a cart over there that I am dying to pull the trigger on. Can someone explain the Vanishing Cabinets?


Someone on here mentioned about the checklist...can't remember who....but it's really handy to have!! I believe you can print it out yourself or have it included in your order.  Once I fill it out, I'm going to take a picture to keep in my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Someone on here mentioned about the checklist...can't remember who....but it's really handy to have!! I believe you can print it out yourself or have it included in your order.  Once I fill it out, I'm going to take a picture to keep in my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Brilliant!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3



Lolo22 said:


> I got the bonus and note from Vee too! So sweet!! How did she know it was us?
> 
> Peach is the new blush is sooooooo pretty I can't wait to try it. I'm wearing graves in May today and I think it's my new go to smokey eye color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I'm super excited because I added the color checklist to my order. I managed to get a good collection started in the last month and now I can see what I have when I place more orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 5, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3


We love you!!!!!  Thanks for making such killer products!  I'm a newbie to it all (just ordered samples last month, but fell in love fast &amp; hard!!!!  Keep the gorgeous colors coming!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 5, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3


I thought it might have been the case...and since my username is so close to the email I used to order, I suppose it was not hard to put two and two together. Thank you for the shadow too! It is a testament to excellent service to think of your customers in such a way, and when I next have a paycheck in the house I will be ordering again. I now want to try Peach is the New Blush SOOOOOOOOO bad!!!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3


I am not a mod but I hope sincerely you get to stay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3


Yes! I made an order a while ago from the Storenvy during the B2G2 sale. But after my no buy ends I'll be back! GDE is just one of the Indies I feel I need to own a lot of   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 5, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Anyone know if there is an indie out there with a Twilight Saga collection?  I know Twilight is old but i am a little late to the indie party so i am hoping someone still has a collection.


The Victorian Disco "Still a Better Love Story" collection is great because it is only 4 colors.  I love the colors aside from "Bella's Range of Emotions"

"Angry Italian Vampires" is a great black with red sheen

"I Should Be On Fire" sparkly pink

"I'm 100 Years Older Than You, But That's OK" dark purple with turquoise sparkle


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 5, 2014)

sherrbear78 said:


> The Victorian Disco "Still a Better Love Story" collection is great because it is only 4 colors.  I love the colors aside from "Bella's Range of Emotions"
> 
> "Angry Italian Vampires" is a great black with red sheen
> 
> ...


Yes i will be getting it soon. As well as the 2 left from GDE's  collection. Im currently kicking myself over that collection because it is exactly what i'm looking for .


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to whine here:  I wanted to do a Lovecraft-themed thing and get a lipgloss and eyeshadow from Notoriously Morbid, but, as far as I can tell, they have no Lovecraft shadows!  Just glosses!  I'm not sure I want to go with two different companies for this thing.  Back to the drawing board with that plan.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

I should never have read that reddit thread. Now I just want to throw money at everyone and buy all the indies. But I have no money to throw. Whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I should never have read that reddit thread. Now I just want to throw money at everyone and buy all the indies. But I have no money to throw. Whyyyyyyyy


I'm reading it now too and thinking about making more lists. Companies, products, general lists of things I want. Lists always keep the buying finger away!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

:couch:

so....what is reddit?  Links to blogs or something? I don't get it. :blink:


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> :couch:
> 
> so....what is reddit?  Links to blogs or something? I don't get it. :blink:


Oh good! I'm not the only one!!! ;-). Tell us more about this . . . Reddit.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> :couch:
> 
> so....what is reddit?  Links to blogs or something? I don't get it. :blink:





trekkersangel said:


> Oh good! I'm not the only one!!! ;-). Tell us more about this . . . Reddit.


Reddit is a social media site - users (anonymous) can share links to other sites or they can make a text post. Other users upvote or downvote posts to determine if it makes it to the top of a page (more votes mean it'll be at the front, so more people will see it - so newsworthy or popular information will be more available for people to see). There are different "subreddits," or categories for different interests. So "Aww" would be where people post cute things (that make you go "aww") and "Askreddit" is where people can ask the other users of reddit random things (for example, "Doctors of Reddit: What is the dumbest or funniest thing you have ever had a patient say or do?" (this one was pretty interesting, which is why I mention it).

To make it relevant to this thread, there's a subreddit called "indiemakeupandmore" where users talk about indie makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's also /r/makeupaddiction where people talk about makeup in general (mostly mainstream).

If you want to go to the indie makeup subreddit just google "reddit indiemakeupandmore" and it should be the first post. Reddit is pretty large and worth checking out.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 5, 2014)

So I bought ELF glitter primer at Target on a whim and tried it under a GDE loose shadow that's duochrome and it is super vibrant and hasn't budged a millimeter in a bunch of hours. Thought I'd share in case anyone is looking for a cheap sticky primer.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 5, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I bought ELF glitter primer at Target on a whim and tried it under a GDE loose shadow that's duochrome and it is super vibrant and hasn't budged a millimeter in a bunch of hours. Thought I'd share in case anyone is looking for a cheap sticky primer.


I recently bought this but haven't used it yet. How thin/thick of a layer do you put on, do you put it from like lash line to brow or just lid and crease, and how long do you let it dry before applying shadow?  I'm sorry I have so many questions!  I'm still learning how to apply loose eyeshadow.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried SUGAR SKULL MINERALS products? I really like the Young Love Collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to comment here, I try to stay out of things that "promote" myself but when a few of you said that you ordered I did some digging for your names (instagrams and profiles). I think I found most of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have been a makeuptalker for a while and this community has been so great to me, I always try to give back &lt;3


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely appreciated it and it totally made my day! I hope you stick around as well!



Kelly Silva said:


> I'm reading it now too and thinking about making more lists. Companies, products, general lists of things I want. Lists always keep the buying finger away!


I wish that worked for me! The lists pile up and just make it easier to spend away my paycheck as soon as I get it lol.



meggpi said:


> So I bought ELF glitter primer at Target on a whim and tried it under a GDE loose shadow that's duochrome and it is super vibrant and hasn't budged a millimeter in a bunch of hours. Thought I'd share in case anyone is looking for a cheap sticky primer.


Totally going to have to try this! Thanks for posting! And I second all @@kaitlin1209's questions. I only recently started using any primer at all.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I really wish you would post the pics.  I was about to come here and ask if anyone had any good ideas for organizing all of their indies.  I had a rather small collection and had it under control.  But since this thread started, I have had an explosion (and I am sure it is no where near being over).  I am just not sure what to do with all of these little jars and clam shells and baggies.  Would love to see pics from anyone who feels like they have some order.


I have almost exclusively been buying sample sizes (because my makeup collection is already pretty big and because I want to try just about everything and will never likely go through a full sized item) My samples, (baggie or clamshell) are always put into one of these little jars and in a 30 jar holder. I found these at Joann Fabrics and Michaels Craft store for 9.99 each.



Spoiler





 

This is the what the storage containers look like. They keep them in the bead (jewelry) storage area.




Here are my 3 near full sample jar holders




Example of what they look like




This is my "active" makeup area right now as I am moving, It is mostly indie stuff atm. The decor is various Halloween bottles and such. lol




This is the drawer I use for "various eyeshadows" at this time...its messy and unorganized outside of "eye shadows go here!" I know that as I collect more full sized indies I will need a new system but for now this works for me


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 6, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I bought ELF glitter primer at Target on a whim and tried it under a GDE loose shadow that's duochrome and it is super vibrant and hasn't budged a millimeter in a bunch of hours. Thought I'd share in case anyone is looking for a cheap sticky primer.


I have been wanting to try this! I hope they have it at my Target. 

Temporary tragedy involving my GDE order: I had it sent to my parents' house because I'm in between apartments at school and currently have a weird situation with my mailbox (no mail key). I go home for a bit in a week, so I can open it then. I'm so excited! 

I know I will have to place an order in August for Golden Halo. I am a sucker for gold eyeshadow.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

@ This is perfect! It really doesn't seem to take up too much space at all, especially when stacked. Definitely going to pick up some of these at Michael's. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So my Shiro order shipped today and I just saw that my i+ta sub that was supposed to be delivered Thursday arrived in Phoenix this evening! Hopefully it will make it to my local post office before they leave to make their deliveries tomorrow morning. If that happens, hopefully my mail person is early again since I have a late meeting tomorrow night for work and won't make it home before my apartment office closes!

eta Checked my email and saw that I literally just received tracking for my Impulse order! yay!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooh, my i+ta sub should be here today!  Rainbow Honey just hit Kearny this morning with a Friday expected arrival date.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

Just rage-cancelled Ipsy.  When do the GDE subs go on sale again?   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just rage-cancelled Ipsy.  When do the GDE subs go on sale again?   :smilehappyyes:


Friday. . . . not that I've got an alarm set or anything. . . .   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, my i+ta sub should be here today!  Rainbow Honey just hit Kearny this morning with a Friday expected arrival date.  We'll see how that goes.


Can I just say that I'd absolutely LOVE to just sit on your doorstep for one week &amp; see all the pretties that you get.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   You're the one that got me started on this indie bandwagon &amp; I'm in love with it all. . . obsessed is more like it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just rage-cancelled Ipsy.  When do the GDE subs go on sale again?   :smilehappyyes:


I can't for the life of me quit Ipsy for real.  It's awful. Over the last two years I have quit three times but I always am so weak and end up subbing like a week after I quit. Somehow I always bypass the wait list by subscribing to youtube channels or something. 

I need to quit for real and get more into the indie makeup world....so much better and less bland. Bland is the best word I can think of for Ipsy.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I have almost exclusively been buying sample sizes (because my makeup collection is already pretty big and because I want to try just about everything and will never likely go through a full sized item) My samples, (baggie or clamshell) are always put into one of these little jars and in a 30 jar holder. I found these at Joann Fabrics and Michaels Craft store for 9.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE these.  I really like that you can see all of the colors.  I may have to put all of my indies in here.  I don't know my colors well enough by name yet, so some of the jars (like GDE) are kind of hard for me to see the color quickly and easily.  And like you I have been ordering lots of sample sizes so that I can try more colors.  When I find ones I love they go on the order full size list.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, Juicy Mango! It's listed as orange, but it has a fantastic strong pink sheen. For a brown, I love Morocco, but it does have a shimmer. Bearded Lady is a nice brown, too, and although it has silver sparkle, I don't think it really shows. I also love Shamrock and Mackinac. They're shimmery mint greens. I wear them just on my lids with brown in the crease and brown liner. It might be worth dipping into oranges -- Light Speed and Jailhouse Jumpsuit in particular -- since you're already comfortable with peach, copper, and bronze.


Okay, you hit it out of the park with the Juicy Mango suggestion.  I put it on my lids this morning over foil me, and oh my goodness....that pink sheen is FABULOUS.  I had kind of forgotten to expect it.  Can't tell you how much I love it.  I keep looking at my eyes in the mirror today :wub:


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

My indie rainbow.... I have them out on the table to remind myself why I'm on a no-buy and to see if I have similar colors to things on my wishlist :blush:   But looking at the pics, all I can think is "... it doesn't actually look that bad in the pictures." A lot of these are samples that I put into jars - I like that it takes up more space so I get the impact of how much I have. This is 172 eyeshadows...

Lids on:




Lids off (on my dining table; the lids are in the picture too):


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I can't for the life of me quit Ipsy for real. It's awful. Over the last two years I have quit three times but I always am so weak and end up subbing like a week after I quit. Somehow I always bypass the wait list by subscribing to youtube channels or something.
> 
> I need to quit for real and get more into the indie makeup world....so much better and less bland. Bland is the best word I can think of for Ipsy.


The best way I've found to walk away from ipsy if you're adventurous with color (which I am): Replace it with an indie sub. It's hard to get excited for ipsy when you know you're going to get bonkers COLOR soon. Indie subs are moving from one-shade-and-that's-it and into a neat little collections of things, frequently including items from other companies.

(I think one of the biggest reasons I ended it with ipsy is because they go super safe with *everything*. Indies pretty much *have* to stay away from the same thing over and over.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My indie rainbow.... I have them out on the table to remind myself why I'm on a no-buy and to see if I have similar colors to things on my wishlist :blush:   But looking at the pics, all I can think is "... it doesn't actually look that bad in the pictures." A lot of these are samples that I put into jars - I like that it takes up more space so I get the impact of how much I have. This is 172 eyeshadows...
> 
> Lids on:
> 
> ...


OMG I want to take this pic and just circling what I want haha


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I can't for the life of me quit Ipsy for real.  It's awful. Over the last two years I have quit three times but I always am so weak and end up subbing like a week after I quit. Somehow I always bypass the wait list by subscribing to youtube channels or something.
> 
> I need to quit for real and get more into the indie makeup world....so much better and less bland. Bland is the best word I can think of for Ipsy.


After like 3 months in a row where weeks later my ipsy bag was still inside the envelope untouched I finally got the courage!  Definitely not looking back, especially when I see this months bags.

Going to try my hardest to get a GDE sub Friday!! Something always happens but maybe I'll dart to the bathroom to order so I cannot get pulled away to something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The best way I've found to walk away from ipsy if you're adventurous with color (which I am): Replace it with an indie sub. It's hard to get excited for ipsy when you know you're going to get bonkers COLOR soon. Indie subs are moving from one-shade-and-that's-it and into a neat little collections of things, frequently including items from other companies.
> 
> (I think one of the biggest reasons I ended it with ipsy is because they go super safe with *everything*. Indies pretty much *have* to stay away from the same thing over and over.)


Has anyone drawn up a master list not only of indie companies, but one including who does subs, who offers sample packages, approximate shipping times, etc.? Because I think I'm going to need one.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

I really, *really* hope that GDE's Crystal Ball from July's OTM gets upgraded to the permanent catalog next year! I don't need more (this jar will probably last me for at least a couple of years if not longer), but I would love to give it to people.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Totally going to have to try this! Thanks for posting! And I second all @@kaitlin1209's questions. I only recently started using any primer at all.


I only use a blob the size of maybe a ladybug (lol this the best thing I can think of) and spread it-I do my whole lid.  I let it dry while I do my eyebrows and then make sure there isn't a wet crease (I have a lot of lid real estate, and a lot of skin...).  It's just a little bit tacky.  I have a stiffer brush I use when I want a high concentration of color and dab it on top.  I wait a minute or so then blend out as I want.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 6, 2014)

@@Meggpi @@meaganola and everyone else you are so helpful! This is hands down the best thread on this site.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

If you are a member of the GDE FB group, don't forget to check for the Wednesday freebie offer code.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 6, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Has anyone drawn up a master list not only of indie companies, but one including who does subs, who offers sample packages, approximate shipping times, etc.? Because I think I'm going to need one.


I was kind of working on a list. If and when it gets done I'll definitely post it here.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 6, 2014)

I made an order of samples yesterday from an Etsy vendor called Reliq Minerals. They were maybe a dollar apiece, $1.25 at the very most; the blush and base contain each 1 tsp, the shadows 1/8 tsp. To my surprise and delight I received a shipping notice this morning and they are on their way!

For those who enjoy some rich bathtime goodness, I would also like to recommend The Soap Market, also on Etsy. I just placed another order with them; their bath salts are just amazeballs, and they make the nicest lip tints! I'm particularly excited to try the lemongrass body oil that will be coming tomorrow.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2014)

Placed a GDE order &amp; got a shipping email three minutes later!

I forgot to actually check out with my blush order last week, so I ordered those + the July GWP. So excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Damn it. Victorian Disco is canceling the sub program, just when I finally discovered it.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

Well my no-buy just flew out the window....
Since GDE has a pretty consistent TAT and Its Wednesday lol, I justified it. This is my first GDE purchase so YAY! Samples of the Carnival and Pick Your Poison Collections (plus bella donna) and a full sized "Spider-Sense" coming my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

Also, feel free to let me know about any indies that have any "spider" related colors/products, anytime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have Shiro's Attercop, Attercop and will have GDE Spider-Sense but please let me know of any others, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just rage-cancelled Ipsy.  When do the GDE subs go on sale again?   :smilehappyyes:


I cancelled mine today too.  Not really in a rage, but would only use two of the products in my bags and neither ones were things I was excited about.  I don't think I have gotten around to using anything from the last three months.  I already sub to GDE.  But I started thinking about what I can get for $10 from an indie company.  Last week for $10 plus 2.68 in shipping, I received a full size plush, two full size eye shadows, four sample jars of eyeshadow and two sample baggies.  And I picked my own colors on the blush and the four sample jars.  I may not always get that much bang for my buck, but I think it's going to be a lot more fun.  And I won't have to waste time or shipping money on trades.  And to tell you how committed I was to this, after my reviews for the five products this month, I would have had 990 Ipsy points.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I cancelled mine today too.  Not really in a rage, but would only use two of the products in my bags and neither ones were things I was excited about.  I don't think I have gotten around to using anything from the last three months.  I already sub to GDE.  But I started thinking about what I can get for $10 from an indie company.  Last week for $10 plus 2.68 in shipping, I received a full size plush, two full size eye shadows, four sample jars of eyeshadow and two sample baggies.  And I picked my own colors on the blush and the four sample jars.  I may not always get that much bang for my buck, but I think it's going to be a lot more fun.  And I won't have to waste time or shipping money on trades.  And to tell you how committed I was to this, after my reviews for the five products this month, I would have had 990 Ipsy points.


You think like I do.  I said goodbye to Ipsy in December for the same reason.  NOW that I'm hooked on indies.  It's SO easy to buy things for $6 here &amp; there (well, $10 to make it a complete order), but I get to pick what I get &amp; I love it so so so so much more.

I too, made a GDE order today.  I got 3 full size eyeshadows, 2 sample jars (I think it's fabulous she does the jar samples!) &amp; she always includes a baggie or two of something as well all for $13 &amp; that included shipping.  I love giving businesses that care about their customers my money.  And trust me. . . they get a LOT of my money for it.    GDE turnaround time is AMAZING &amp; I just adore Vee &amp; am happy to throw all my money at her.

Oh man this thread is going to make me broke!!!!  (But I wouldn't have it any other way!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I cancelled mine today too.  Not really in a rage, but would only use two of the products in my bags and neither ones were things I was excited about.  I don't think I have gotten around to using anything from the last three months.  I already sub to GDE.  But I started thinking about what I can get for $10 from an indie company.  Last week for $10 plus 2.68 in shipping, I received a full size plush, two full size eye shadows, four sample jars of eyeshadow and two sample baggies.  And I picked my own colors on the blush and the four sample jars.  I may not always get that much bang for my buck, but I think it's going to be a lot more fun.  And I won't have to waste time or shipping money on trades.  And to tell you how committed I was to this, after my reviews for the five products this month, I would have had 990 Ipsy points.


Yep I cancelled. I would rather use the $10 to get one or two of the GDE Wednesday group deals, and get so much more bang for my buck. Or any number of the other Indies I would like to try.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Also, feel free to let me know about any indies that have any "spider" related colors/products, anytime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have Shiro's Attercop, Attercop and will have GDE Spider-Sense but please let me know of any others, I'd appreciate it!


Since you're on the look-out for spider-things, have you thought about having a brand make a custom color for you?

Hello Waffle has this service (we'll see what happens when her store re-opens) and so does Dawn Eyes Cosmetics (she's doing custom colors to fundraise for her sister's hysterectomy): http://www.dawneyesosmetics.com/kates_colors.html - the site is difficult/geocities-esque and even though the page says the custom color thing is over, it's actually not. I've heard the owner is very responsive to emails and a lot of people are happy with their custom colors. She's going to sell the custom colors in a collection called "Kate's Colors" in the future - I'm waiting for this so I can finally make a Dawn Eyes order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Victorian Disco used to have a shade called "Follow the Spiders" - but it has been discontinued


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 6, 2014)

As a little encouragement for anyone considering cancelling Ipsy, I cancelled in February and really debated it because it was so fun. But like others have said, I would rather spend my money so that I know I'm getting exactly what I want while supporting small businesses. I haven't looked back from Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Since you're on the look-out for spider-things, have you thought about having a brand make a custom color for you?
> 
> Hello Waffle has this service (we'll see what happens when her store re-opens) and so does Dawn Eyes Cosmetics (she's doing custom colors to fundraise for her sister's hysterectomy): http://www.dawneyesosmetics.com/kates_colors.html - the site is difficult/geocities-esque and even though the page says the custom color thing is over, it's actually not. I've heard the owner is very responsive to emails and a lot of people are happy with their custom colors. She's going to sell the custom colors in a collection called "Kate's Colors" in the future - I'm waiting for this so I can finally make a Dawn Eyes order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: Victorian Disco used to have a shade called "Follow the Spiders" - but it has been discontinued


Awesome idea! Also you made me remember that I ordered "Follow the Spiders" last month when it was still available but I forgot about it! haha. That whole order is going to be a surprise when it shows up as I know she is having a rough transition. I knew it would be likely a 1-2 month wait and that's okay, I don't mind.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 6, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Well my no-buy just flew out the window....
> 
> Since GDE has a pretty consistent TAT and Its Wednesday lol, I justified it. This is my first GDE purchase so YAY! Samples of the Carnival and Pick Your Poison Collections (plus bella donna) and a full sized "Spider-Sense" coming my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also caved on my no buy. I didn't spend more than the $10 though...ugh I'm the worst.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I also caved on my no buy. I didn't spend more than the $10 though...ugh I'm the worst.


Me too, me too *hangs head in shame*

....but I will thank myself later....


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Damn it. Victorian Disco is canceling the sub program, just when I finally discovered it.


I'm sad about this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I understand why they're doing it, but still...) Her subscriptions were always themed and the jars had unique stickers (same as her Color of the Month shades). I ordered Victorian Disco's June subscription, and really liked it! Now I'm waffling over whether I want an I+TA subscription (I don't need more eyeshadow, but I like the concept).


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

Question.  I placed my first order with Geek Chic on July 24.  I never received any type of order communication or correspondence from them.  All I have is my PayPal confirmation that I paid.  Is this normal?  I hope so, because I have no idea what I ordered, but I evidently wanted something or some things I should say guessing by the total.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Question.  I placed my first order with Geek Chic on July 24.  I never received any type of order communication or correspondence from them.  All I have is my PayPal confirmation that I paid.  Is this normal?  I hope so, because I have no idea what I ordered, but I evidently wanted something or some things I should say guessing by the total.


Geek Chic normally sends an order confirmation the moment you place an order (I received my order confirmations even before the Paypal payment authorization notices) - I would send them an email!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Question.  I placed my first order with Geek Chic on July 24.  I never received any type of order communication or correspondence from them.  All I have is my PayPal confirmation that I paid.  Is this normal?  I hope so, because I have no idea what I ordered, but I evidently wanted something or some things I should say guessing by the total.


Yeah, I received a Thank You itemized email directly after ordering a month ago on the 5th.

I received a "oops we need more time due to a big sale" message letting me know that they needed to double the processing time.

My order finally shipped on the 21th and I was emailed with tracking. The whole process was nearly a month long for me but I dont know if that is "normal" per say since they had a big anniversary sale going on when I ordered.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

Well mystery solved.  The email went to a different email account than the one I normally use for shopping.  But oops, it had several things for my Summerswap buddy in it and I sent her package out earlier this week. 

Guess I will just have to send her another one.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2014)

Via Notoriously Morbid's FB page:

Since there were so many problems with over selling The Vanishing Cabinet, it has now been made into an actual subscription service. I'm hoping this reduces the madness from the past few VC's. The subscription service will be opened tomorrow night!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Via Notoriously Morbid's FB page:
> 
> Since there were so many problems with over selling The Vanishing Cabinet, it has now been made into an actual subscription service. I'm hoping this reduces the madness from the past few VC's. The subscription service will be opened tomorrow night!


Awesome! I'm going to resist the urge to put in another GDE order today and put the money toward the GDE sub on Friday and maybe this one as well! 
How much are Vanishing Cabinets usually? I love the name alone.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Awesome! I'm going to resist the urge to put in another GDE order today and put the money toward the GDE sub on Friday and maybe this one as well!
> 
> How much are Vanishing Cabinets usually? I love the name alone.


July's was $10 plus shipping ($12.90 total for me).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> July's was $10 plus shipping ($12.90 total for me).


Thanks! Love it! I was thinking I'd have to spend at least 20 bucks. I love this thread so much.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's the July Vanishing Cabinet from Notoriously Morbid:







Ten bucks.  The two baggies with the NB logo were extras and hints for the August VC.  Please oh please leave a slot open for me!

ETA:  You actually had your choice of nail polish or lip gloss if you were in the US.  International orders automatically got the gloss.  I opted for the polish for the VC and then ended up picking up the gloss (along with the three In Camelot shades.  I'm planning on marathoning _Merlin_ this autumn, and I must have the appropriate eyeshadow for such a venture!  I already have quite a few of the Arthurian a-england polishes, so I'm set there) when the leftovers went up for sale so I would have all pieces of this set!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 6, 2014)

Another GDE order is about to be placed! I really wanted the full size Picture Whore.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been bored today so I decided to swatch some Shiro products and do a Shiro EOTD.



Spoiler





No Oscar for Leo Dicaprio is my first COT from Shiro and the other 4 were all random samples she has included with my collection orders.  



This is my EOTD and I was lazy and didn't even use primer. This is also 3 hours after application and durring that time I took my 5 year old to the playground in 88 degree weather. *I'm pretty impressed at the staying power truthfully* On my lid I have No Oscar for Leo DiCaprio, I have Elite Four in my outer corners and blended into the crease lightly. I have lined my eyes in Evolve (non wet, just dry) and have Flamethrower on my lower lash line under the Evolve. Pokemon Super Effective collection colors are truly vivid to say the least! I cant wait to play with them over a white base!



Here is how it looks right now nearly 6 hours later. Not with the best lighting but I totally accurate to life. haha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

My dramatic GDE look for today: Fire Breather on the inner corner, Just Bitten in the center, Feline Fatale on the outer corner, crease and lower lid, and Crystal Ball as the brow highlight! I also managed to wrangle my brows into a presentable shape!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

innocent+twisted alchemy August bag!  It's here!  The theme/inspiration this month:  A manga called Nana.  This is the $12 sample bag:



Spoiler









The jar tilted on its side is Glamour Doll Eyes Tattooed, with a sifter.  I love this color, but this jar is going in the project stash because I already have it!  I have probably 3/4 of all of the shadows they have available, so it came as very little surprise to see I already have this one.  The clamshell with no label is a lipstick sample in Plum, apparently from a company called Performance Colors.  Ashitaka is a shade from Dusk Cosmetics that...  Oh, just go here:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/189846073/ashitaka-loose-eye-shadow-princess?ref=shop_home_active_2

I just can't...  Ugh.  *Why* was this not in my life before?  At least it's here now.  The other extras were Dog Days (this one is a matte, so it might go in the project stash because I don't do mattes) from Blackbird Cosmetics and Cool Runnings from Chinovi.

And now, the main event!  The i+ta shades (my camera won't pick the reasons why they're awesome up, so I'm just going to try to describe them):

* 7 &amp; 8 -- Peachy-pinky practically holo shimmer

* Tranes -- Gray-purple practically holo shimmer

* Blast! -- Dark dark dark-verging-on-black purple with pink and peach sparkles (I think there may be some purple and/or blue in there as well)

* Ren Flower -- Medium rosy pink practically holo shimmer



So.  Um.  Yeah.  This sub isn't going anywhere anytime soon.  Except into my rotation box!  (And I'm really glad I found my e.l.f. glitter glue last night because I think Blast! *really* needs glue rather than just GDE Foil Me.)


----------



## Allison H (Aug 7, 2014)

@@meaganola that's such a great deal!!! I love everything!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My dramatic GDE look for today: Fire Breather on the inner corner, Just Bitten in the center, Feline Fatale on the outer corner, crease and lower lid, and Crystal Ball as the brow highlight! I also managed to wrangle my brows into a presentable shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pulled this off nicely! I love all of the colors! If I attempted this I'm sure I'd look like I had two black eyes!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

OMG, NANA is an amazing manga, but tragically unfinished and probably never will be. I'd love Blast! and Ren Flower for nostalgia alone. :scared:

@@meaganola Are the sub items offered for sale seperately?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> You pulled this off nicely! I love all of the colors! If I attempted this I'm sure I'd look like I had two black eyes!


Thank you! I'm no expert eyeshadow applier yet, but when my eyeliner went awry I think I fixed it nicely. It's usually the reason I don't wear eyeliner on my top lid often, I am always terrified I'll mess up the whole thing!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> OMG, NANA is an amazing manga, but tragically unfinished and probably never will be. I'd love Blast! and Ren Flower for nostalgia alone. :scared:
> 
> @@meaganola Are the sub items offered for sale seperately?


I think they go on sale after all of the subs go out if there's any left, typically as a limited edition because I believe she makes the colors just for the subs and sometimes has extra left over.  There are still some of the June shades available, but I don't know if July overstock has gone up or if there will be any for August.  Keep an eye on their LE page!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 7, 2014)

%&amp;*(^%^&amp;$   Bad typist.  I misspelled Wednesday.  Had to go back and redo it and missed the wednesday GDE freebie by a minute!!!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> innocent+twisted alchemy August bag!  It's here!  The theme/inspiration this month:  A manga called Nana.  This is the $12 sample bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got this for the first time today! My extras had Ashitaka and Dog Days too, but my GDE shadow was Dazzle Me, my Performance Colors lipstick was Committed which is a blue black, and my Chinovi shadow was Rock On which is described as a deep teal with green and blue shimmer. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/196148885/committed-blue-black-lipstick-in?ref=listing-8

http://www.chinovicosmetics.com/collections/96512-full-size-eye-shadow/products/476155-rock-on-full-size


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

Current ongoing Indie Company spreadsheet. Website, which ones have subscriptions, what kinds of products they offer, and if they have samples. It's an iCloud doc, but it can be downloaded as a PDF or Excel doc. Feel free to download and edit, or let me know of any edits I can make. I only added a smattering of Indie polishes, there are just so many.

https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAIfRQAklYUJC0WFJF6BS4ldeETIvzTr-MiF/Indie_Companies


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Aug 7, 2014)

Girls, I'm thinking of ordering lip glaze from all that sass like the one we got in the glamour doll eyes OTM.
Does someone here has lip glaze and has swatches?
I have spellbound sample and it's very special and it's pretty durable on my lips.
I don't really understand the difference between the tube options and what is best.
Also, the site got me confused: what's "all that sass" and "kiss my sass"?
What other interesting you recommend from this company?
Are there coupons or something I need to know before ordering?

Thanx in advance   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Aug 7, 2014)

And an explanation of how you put lip glaze in a sample box, on your lips without being dirty with your finger and at work...


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Off the top of my head, you could add Scaredy Cat Cosmetics (cutest jars EVER!) and Lucy Minerals to the list.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics

http://www.lucyminerals.com/

Also

Persephone Minerals (store is currently closed for maintenance): http://persephoneminerals.storenvy.com/

Candii Blossom (used to sell nail polish; now only sells eyeshadow): https://www.etsy.com/shop/CandiiBlossomPolish

Siren Cosmetics: http://sirencosmetics.biz/

Siren Song Cosmetics: http://www.sirensongcosmetics.com/


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Kelly Silva Off the top of my head, you could add Scaredy Cat Cosmetics (cutest jars EVER!) and Lucy Minerals to the list.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics
> 
> ...


Have you tried Candii Blossom? I really want to get some of her eye shadows and use them for blushes.  I saw a review for a Mean Girls collection (want!!!) but it doesn't look like they are for sale currently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Have you tried Candii Blossom? I really want to get some of her eye shadows and use them for blushes.  I saw a review for a Mean Girls collection (want!!!) but it doesn't look like they are for sale currently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't tried Candii Blossom - but if there's anything you want from her permanent/current line, I would pay attention to her facebook page for sales! She was doing pretty frequent flash sales a while ago.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva, also please add:

The Soap Market https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheSoapMarket

Handmade bath-and-body items, tinted lip colors

Reliq Minerals https://www.etsy.com/shop/ReliqMinerals?ref=ss_profile            ?ref=ss_items

Handmade mineral makeup, inexpensive samples

Madison Street Beauty https://www.etsy.com/shop/MadisonStreetBeauty

Amazing selection of colors, generous sample jar sizes

Buffalo Gal Organics https://www.etsy.com/shop/BuffaloGalOrganics?ref=related-shop-1&amp;ga_search_query=buffalo+gal&amp;ga_order=most_relevant&amp;ga_ship_to=ZZ&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

Because I cannot do this without a shout out to a homegirl! Organic skincare, beauty, and bath products

When I think of more I'll be happy to contribute them too!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

The NM Vanishing Cabinet sub goes live at midnight tonight (eastern time) and I will definitely be subbing! If you join the facebook group, there's a couple previews!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The NM Vanishing Cabinet sub goes live at midnight tonight (eastern time) and I will definitely be subbing! If you join the facebook group, there's a couple previews!


Shh! Keep it down! There are only fifty slots available, and I need one, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

Another to add to the master list!

Theme Fragrance

http://themefragrance.com/

https://www.etsy.com/shop/themefragrance

Excellent quality, inexpensive perfume sprays and oils, as well as lip tints.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

I added the suggestions to the spreadsheet!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been looking up reviews about Shiro cosmetics and some people in their reviews have said they received free samples added to their order, does this happen for every order?  I am about to place an order and I am just curious what to look forward to.. TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 7, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> I've been looking up reviews about Shiro cosmetics and some people in their reviews have said they received free samples added to their order, does this happen for every order?  I am about to place an order and I am just curious what to look forward to.. TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes! It's normally two free samples per order and candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (unless your order is huge... then there may be more)


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

What is the turn-around time with Shiro right now? Because I really need some Nic Cage in my life, and Tuesday is payday!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> What is the turn-around time with Shiro right now? Because I really need some Nic Cage in my life, and Tuesday is payday!


Two weeks, I think? I have some Nightfury headed my way in a group order, so I'll be finding out for sure shortly! (I was fully intending on skipping Nightfury, but the other group order participants wanted it, so I was talked into joining in on the fun!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Current Shiro Order:

Ordered Aug 1st

Received Shipping Notice/Tracking # Aug 4th

As of Today (Aug 7th) it's in a city about 3 hours away.  HOWEVER, just so you know, it didn't update from "Electronic Shipping Info Received" for 3 days.  Just updated at 5:15 pm today.  (I was freaking out a bit earlier this afternoon when it was going on the 3rd day with no update)

Tl;dr - not long at all!  I'll probably have the order in hand about 10-12 days from date of order.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep, Shiro TAT is not too bad. I also ordered on Friday and I received tracking by noon on Tuesday although as of right now, all it says is "pre-shipment info sent to usps".

Just got a shipping notice for my Fyrinnae order and it should be here Monday! The only indie orders I placed last week that I'm still waiting on tracking are Victorian Disco (which I'm not expecting until like September) and Haus of Gloi but the TAT says 5-7 days so hopefully I'll get something from them in the next couple days.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

AHHH Vanishing Cabinet won't let me check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHH Vanishing Cabinet won't let me check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me, either, and I clicked literally the moment it went live - I think there is a problem with their link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: It finally worked! Hooray!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

YAY IT'S WORKING! And I snagged one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now to try &amp; grab a 3 month sub from GDE tomorrow &amp; I'll be all set!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHH Vanishing Cabinet won't let me check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whew.  I had problems the first three times, but the fourth time worked.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YAY IT'S WORKING! And I snagged one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now to try &amp; grab a 3 month sub from GDE tomorrow &amp; I'll be all set!


That's my plan too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It just kept taking me to my paypal account and I kept refreshing there and simultaneously checking the NM facebook group and Carrie said she was on it and then it worked eventually!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay!  I checked out and *then* came over here to see who else was on board with me!  (I think I might have been a little bit rushed to check out and forgot to double-check the future payment methods.  Oops.  I'll have to sort that out later.  The important thing was snagging this sub!  And I DID IT!)

And didja see that it's Freebie Friday, so you also get your choice of mini or Coffin Kisser, or you can leave it up to the fates to decide?  I'm going with a surprise item.  I *could* email and specify, but I can't decide, so I'll let Carrie (or whoever packs my order) choose for me!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 8, 2014)

I made my first indie purchase! Thank you ladies for letting us indie newbies know about the awesome happenings! I'm excited to try NM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

SO happy so many of us got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

Ha ha, the best part was I didn't even look at the items, I just scrolled to the bottom as fast as my fingers could get me. :lol: But holy moly those colors are pretty and right up my alley! Especially Stories By the Fire. I LOVE orange eyeshadow. :wub:


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

I got it too! So excited.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

Uh ohhh I got TWO emails from PayPal confirming my payment  :blink:j

ETA: But it only shows once on my account, so I'm thinking I'm ok.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Aw, yay!  So glad you guys got the VC subs!  I love me some Neil Gaiman, but the colors weren't my thing  :angry:   And you know... low-buy.  Meh.

Still gonna try for that GDE slot tomorrow!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

It's so much fun watching you all get the Vanishing Cabinet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't read any of Neil Gaiman's stuff ( :blink:   yes, I know) and I'm feeling the no/low-buy power right now. Maybe if NM has single-subscriptions I can snag something with a theme I like in the future.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Uh ohhh I got TWO emails from PayPal confirming my payment  :blink:j
> 
> ETA: But it only shows once on my account, so I'm thinking I'm ok.


I think you're good. I got two e-mails, as well, but one was confirming the payment, and the other was confirming a recurring payment. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I think you're good. I got two e-mails, as well, but one was confirming the payment, and the other was confirming a recurring payment. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


AH, thank you. I just didn't read carefully! :blush:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

SO glad I found out about the Vanishing Cabinet going recurring monthly before midnight EST. ( just minutes before...)

Many, of not most of us at MUT buy lots of indie and small- batch products, and this is something that is of great interest to me, and I'm sure would have been to a lot of makeup junkies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it's a bit" unsharing" that no one posted this on the Subscription thread. I did, as soon as I saw what is was, the price, and had a link to post. 
Not that I'm a Saint, but isn't MUT for sharing the really good things we find, no matter how limited?

Is there some reason that no one posted it in the Subscription area earlier today, really... I know one thing, if the moderator Zadidoll had known about it, she would have told us all in plenty of time to be ready to buy it. Just saying.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> It's so much fun watching you all get the Vanishing Cabinet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't read any of Neil Gaiman's stuff ( :blink:   yes, I know) and I'm feeling the no/low-buy power right now. Maybe if NM has single-subscriptions I can snag something with a theme I like in the future.


For the first two before the sub, the leftovers went up for sale individually a week or so after the subs all landed safely.

http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/category_50/Retired-or-Refomulation.htm

There are still a couple of shadows from July available!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think it's a bit" unsharing" that no one posted this on the Subscription thread. I did, as soon as I saw what is was, the price, and had a link to post.
> 
> Not that I'm a Saint, but isn't MUT for sharing the really good things we find, no matter how limited?
> 
> Is there some reason that no one posted it in the Subscription area earlier today, really... I know one thing, if the moderator Zadidoll had known about it, she would have told us all in plenty of time to be ready to buy it. Just saying.


It was mentioned here. Earlier today. Things can't be posted everywhere at once, and this is the thread dealing with Indie products.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> SO glad I found out about the Vanishing Cabinet going recurring monthly before midnight EST. ( just minutes before...)
> 
> I think it's a bit" unsharing" that no one posted this on the Subscription thread. I did, as soon as I saw what is was, the price, and had a link to post.
> 
> ...


Honestly?  I think we figured anyone who was interested was already in this thread, where we have been talking about it here for a few days, when Carrie made the sub public knowledge.  I did not post about it earlier because it was in the Customer Crypt, not the NM main Facebook page, and typically when things stay in a private customer forum like that, there's a reason, and that reason is typically that the owner of the store *doesn't want the information to leave the group*.  See:  GDE's customer group and this week's code being posted on Reddit.  I tried to get an indie sub thread going a few months ago, and there was practically ZERO interest, so I abandoned it and moved all of that discussion over here where there is decidedly some enthusiasm going.  There were only fifty slots available anyway, so it's not like everyone can jump on board. 

Also:  Not a mod's job to make sure everyone is aware of everything.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Ooh, I just noticed that the lip gloss is called Glass Apples!  I have a (very limited edition, sold *very* briefly -- like at San Diego Comic Con and then a whole day online because it instantly sold out since we had been anxiously awaiting it for *months* -- in 2008) BPAL perfume oil called Snow, Glass, Apples based on that story.  CREEPIEST RETELLING OF SNOW WHITE *EVER*.  It is *glorious*.  When Neil Gaiman smelled the prototype, he called it "Sexy vampire apples."


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AH, thank you. I just didn't read carefully! :blush:


Ha ha, no worries! I only noticed because I'd seen two different items show up in PayPal and went "bwuhuh?" :lol: So I wasn't surprised by two e-mails.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Honestly?  I think we figured anyone who was interested was already in this thread, where we have been talking about it here for a few days, when Carrie made the sub public knowledge.  I did not post about it earlier because it was in the Customer Crypt, not the NM main Facebook page, and typically when things stay in a private customer forum like that, there's a reason, and that reason is typically that the owner of the store *doesn't want the information to leave the group*.  See:  GDE's customer group and this week's code being posted on Reddit.  I tried to get an indie sub thread going a few months ago, and there was practically ZERO interest, so I abandoned it and moved all of that discussion over here where there is decidedly some enthusiasm going.  There were only fifty slots available anyway, so it's not like everyone can jump on board.
> 
> Also:  Not a mod's job to make sure everyone is aware of everything.


Nope, sorry but the info about the sub on the NM FB page was for all people who are on FB and know about NM and it definitely was a mainstream post. I don't go to a "Customer Crypt" area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think there IS interest for an Indie Sub thread. People are losing Saffron Rouge Inner Circle, and are looking for new subs to take its place in an indie sort of way. 

MAYBE one of the reasons there are so very few Indie subs is because not enough people request them. MuT has a very large number of subscribers to the subscription box threads. If a good number of us showed an interest in having 3-4 indie shadow, gloss, perfume, whatever retailers start one, it might be a big hit.

They don't know how many people want a subscription box of their products unless people who love subscription boxes tell them so and encourage them.

If I said the moon is bright tonight, you would say the sun is. So I don't expect ANY positivity from you.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *Nope, sorry but the info about the sub on the NM FB page was for all people who are on FB and know about NM and it definitely was a mainstream post.* I don't go to a "Customer Crypt" area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think there IS interest for an Indie Sub thread. People are losing Saffron Rouge Inner Circle, and are looking for new subs to take its place in an indie sort of way.
> 
> ...


She was saying that the sub information was posted to the private group *first*, and then made public knowledge after a certain amount of time. So yes, anyone on FB could see the information, but those in the customer group were made aware before that. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm not really sure what the issue is here... If you think there needs to be an Indie Sub Thread, make one. Anyone can start a thread. But those subscriptions will also probably be discussed here as they overlap with the general Indie category. 

Anyway, moving on-- 

Does anyone have any of the Notoriously Morbid Lipcraft Lipglosses? Apologies if this has been asked before. 

I'm just kind of curious about the consistency of them. I hate hate hate sticky gloss, but I kind of love the colors!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'm not really sure what the issue is here... If you think there needs to be an Indie Sub Thread, make one. Anyone can start a thread. But those subscriptions will also probably be discussed here as they overlap with the general Indie category.
> 
> Anyway, moving on--
> 
> ...


Actually:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131754-indie-cosmetics-subscriptions

Indie sub thread.  Created in April (and I started that thread before I was a mod, so, yeah, anyone can create threads).  Untouched since May.  There you go.

And the Lipcraft glosses:  I thought I said this before, but I may have posted it on another forum, but they are *wonderful*.  I have the one from the July VC.  It's an awesome slick-not-sticky texture that makes me want to get them in every color.

ETA:  Yup, @@Shalott, exactly.  Members of the Customer Crypt knew this was coming for a few weeks.  It's one of the reasons why it didn't go up last week as the original VC plan (to have them go up on the first Friday of every month) entailed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And the Lipcraft glosses:  I thought I said this before, but I may have posted it on another forum, but they are *wonderful*.  I have the one from the July VC.  It's an awesome slick-not-sticky texture that makes me want to get them in every color.


Perfect. It's pay day so I think I'll treat myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay!  I checked out and *then* came over here to see who else was on board with me!  (I think I might have been a little bit rushed to check out and forgot to double-check the future payment methods.  Oops.  I'll have to sort that out later.  The important thing was snagging this sub!  And I DID IT!)
> 
> And didja see that it's Freebie Friday, so you also get your choice of mini or Coffin Kisser, or you can leave it up to the fates to decide?  I'm going with a surprise item.  I *could* email and specify, but I can't decide, so I'll let Carrie (or whoever packs my order) choose for me!


I totally misread Carrie's post and didn't realize you'd still get something if you didn't ask for anything specific. I asked for Sexy Psycho, but right after that I saw that you'd get a surprise one which I kind of wish I did, but oh well.



meaganola said:


> For the first two before the sub, the leftovers went up for sale individually a week or so after the subs all landed safely.
> 
> http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/category_50/Retired-or-Refomulation.htm
> 
> There are still a couple of shadows from July available!


I may just have to get that nail polish!



allistra44 said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'm not really sure what the issue is here... If you think there needs to be an Indie Sub Thread, make one. Anyone can start a thread. But those subscriptions will also probably be discussed here as they overlap with the general Indie category.
> 
> Anyway, moving on--
> 
> ...


I was thinking about grabbing some of the lipcrafts too! After @@meaganola's review, I think I definitely will! What color are you getting?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'm not really sure what the issue is here... If you think there needs to be an Indie Sub Thread, make one. Anyone can start a thread. But those subscriptions will also probably be discussed here as they overlap with the general Indie category.
> 
> Anyway, moving on--
> 
> ...


Thanks, I added to what Meagon had posted about some Innocent Twisted thing which never has openings.

I can see why there wasn't much interest in the thread.

There are Indie makeup threads in the gen. Subscription box area: Rainbow Honey, Brazen Friends With Benefits and Gourmet Body Treats. 

IF you want to get more people interested in Indie subscriptions, maybe those three could be moved to a " Beauty Subscriptions- Indie subscriptions- header?

IDK. It's not my circus, for sure... and the tone of this thread makes it seem like it's all a big secret to know about Indie subs. LMBO at that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

Because of my no buy I selectively missed the NM sub, but I can't wait to see what everyone gets! When does that usually ship/start arriving?


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaaah!  I missed the NM sub due to meetings, dental appts, &amp; one hugely amazing summer swap gift that I'm still gawking in awe over.  So I will live.  ;-)

But I do have my alarm set for 3:00 today to try to snag a GDE sub.  We have swimming lessons x 6 this afternoon so I'll be racing home to get it in time, but fingers crossed.  And if not, there's always next month.  ;-)

I got some amazing indie products in my summer swap package.  I tried the Pixie Epoxy this morning &amp; holy cow ladies.  That stuff is STICKY.  No room for mistakes.  ha ha ha.  (I admit I may be accidentally rocking a blue 70's vibe today as I'm still learning &amp; that glue doesn't leave any room for error.  But I'm rocking it proudly because I'm TRYING NEW THINGS!!)  I'll definitely not be missed at the pool today in my red &amp; white polka dot vintage swim suit &amp; BLUE eyeshadow.  he he he.  It's so fun playing with new things.

I'm completely in LOVE with Hello Kitty's Musician Collection though.  Thank you Mari for introducing me to that treasure.  I'm becoming an indie addict!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

For fans of _Orphan Black_:  The August COTM from Geek Chic Cosmetics is Clone Club!  I haven't watched a single scene from this show, but from what I've heard, I will *love* it once I get my hands on it (I just need a weekend where I can rent the dvds and power through it since I don't want to download it for a variety of reasons), so this definitely on my to-buy list.  I just have to figure out what to get with it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie - Sometimes it does feel like indies are a secret.  Mainly because people don't seek them out, and they'd rather just run out and buy something from Walgreens/Ulta/Sephora/Nordstroms (depending on budget, of course!), because it's easy.  Finding indies (especially GOOD indies) is a matter of research to find good indies, figuring out which products the companies do well (Company A has awesome lipglosses, Company B does duochromes like nobody's business, Company C is just all around great and MUST HAVE ALL THE THINGS), having patience through the long turn-around time many of them have, and then, many times dealing with nonstandard packaging.

Most people would rather just run out and grab a lipstick and pressed eyeshadow palette.  That's why this thread exists, to bring together the small community here that loves indies.  I have seen many posts in other threads directing people here, like when we manage to get an indie item in a larger sub.  For example, when Rainbow Honey came in the Ipsy bags, all of a sudden it became something *everyone* talked about.  Then it became its own thread.  Did several of us know about RH before that?  Yes.  But were people listening to our cries of "Try this amazing thing!"  Not really, because they could go to Walgreeens and get a bottle of $1.99 Sinful Colors glitter polish and feel that they were getting *pretty much* the same thing.  It took getting it in their hands to go nuts, and I'm pretty sure Ipsy people/MUT people crashed their site a few times!

We would love for indies to become a huge thing.  It supports local communities, it supports women who are following their dreams of selling pretties without having to sell under a major direct selling corporation.  So yes, there can sometimes be a bit of a hipster, we-know-about-this-cool-stuff vibe, but that's because we do.  We're not trying to keep it a secret, we want women like Vee and Carrie to succeed so they can make us more pretties.  So yes, when you come in here telling us that you think we're trying to keep this thing a huge secret, it's a bit insulting.  ESPECIALLY when you direct comments like that at Meagan, who has been the biggest cheerleader here for indie companies, and who is personally responsible for introducing me to GDE, Shiro, AND Geek Chic.  I hope you can see why we weren't too thrilled with insinuations that were made, and you can join us in celebrating indie awesomeness.

And just in case you weren't aware, GDE subs go on sale today at 12 PST, 3 pm EST.  Just so ya know.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

Must. Stay. Awake.

So tired &amp; had plans to go straight to bed when I got home this morning, but I don't want to miss GDE!

Wasting a few hours with Netflix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

I was working - damn it - and missed out on the Notoriously Morbid sub.  But I did order some minis and the blogger package.  I pretty pleased asked if I could get the new tinted balm in the blogger package as I missed out (sobs) on the sub

it doesn't hurt to ask - if I don't get it, I will order it once it goes live.

I love the taupes/silvers and greens she has!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't gotten a GDE OTM since January, and I'm really hoping to get it together to be on and snag one at the right time today.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Attempting to put all my focus into getting a gde otm sub today. My days are so all over the place lately I hope I remember! TGIF!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Crossing my fingers for you guys! I'm half-tempted to grab a one-month for someone who ends up missing it.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I got some amazing indie products in my summer swap package. * I tried the Pixie Epoxy this morning &amp; holy cow ladies.  That stuff is STICKY.  No room for mistakes.  ha ha ha. * (I admit I may be accidentally rocking a blue 70's vibe today as I'm still learning &amp; that glue doesn't leave any room for error.  But I'm rocking it proudly because I'm TRYING NEW THINGS!!)  I'll definitely not be missed at the pool today in my red &amp; white polka dot vintage swim suit &amp; BLUE eyeshadow.  he he he.  It's so fun playing with new things.
> 
> I'm completely in LOVE with Hello Kitty's Musician Collection though.  Thank you Mari for introducing me to that treasure.  I'm becoming an indie addict!!!


I find that only using a little bit of Pixie Epoxy is enough! There's definitely a learning curve - but it does wonders with glitter and duochromes (were you the one asking about glitter glue and Neurodivergent from Aromaleigh? I hope you get around to trying it so you get to experience the awesome green/teal shift)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hello Waffle's Musician Collection is amazing! I have the entire Musician Collection and the Painted Flowers collection and I want more! After she reopens she's going to keep her old, lower pricing for a bit before transitioning to new pricing later in the month - so if there's a sale/GWP with the reopening, it might be a good time to make an order.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, so I wasn't really paying attention yesterday/last night.  The NM sub that I grabbed is reoccurring?  Is it like GDE and only goes for a certain amount of time?  Or is it like Ipsy and is mine until I cancel? 

And I can't tell you how much this excites me if it is indeed reoccurring.  I am already stressed out that my 6 mo GDE expires this month.  So I will have to try to grab one again in September.  And the longest one then will be 3 mo, if my understanding is correct.  Then I will have to try AGAIN in December.  And I expect December will be crazy based on how good December was last year.  Maybe I should just go for a one month in Septmeber and try for a 3 month in October.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Hello Waffle's Musician Collection is amazing! I have the entire Musician Collection and the Painted Flowers collection and I want more! After she reopens she's going to keep her old, lower pricing for a bit before transitioning to new pricing later in the month - so if there's a sale/GWP with the reopening, it might be a good time to make an order.


I can't wait for her to reopen.  I have only tried the sample that came in the GDE sub in July and I feel in LOVE with it fast.  I also really like Christine.  I was worried about getting Dani's order in time.  When I placed the order I did not see that she was going to be shut down for the move and shipping could take until the end of August.  So I emailed her and asked if she could make sure I received it in time for the summerswap box to go out.  She shipped my order the same day.  And I had originally order the sample sizes, she was out of four of the colors in sample sizes, so she upgraded those to full sizes for free.

For those of you with the July GDE sub, don't forget you have a discount code for Hello Waffle in your bag.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

@@biancardi @@trekkersangel and anyone else who missed out on NM Vanishing Cabinets last night - you can check again now if you have a chance!

eta She held some aside for international subscribers and was going to be releasing them this morning to be available for domestic!

edited again to add it's working now! just checked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue It's recurring, so it's yours until you cancel! There were some problems with the July VC overselling at a certain point, and she switched to the recurring sub in an effort to prevent that in the future.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

@ you win the Interwebz for Ultimate Enabler today.  Neil Gaiman is just too much to resist.  I got one!  *dances around*

Wait, what was the extra *thing* we were talking about last night?  I didn't make a selection/see anywhere for it, so I guess I'm getting surprised!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Today is a free day Friday, and you get a free mini or coffin kisser of your choice with a $10 minimum order. The VC purchase counts. You can email or FB message your choice to Carrie, or if you don't sent her a choice you can just be surprised. Typically you would enter your choice as a message a checkout, but the sub checkout was different.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @ you win the Interwebz for Ultimate Enabler today. Neil Gaiman is just too much to resist. I got one! *dances around*
> 
> Wait, what was the extra *thing* we were talking about last night? I didn't make a selection/see anywhere for it, so I guess I'm getting surprised!


On Fridays, NM usually has some sort of free extra, announced on the public Facebook page. This time around, it's your choice of a mini or a Coffin Kisser, apparently with every $10, so if you spent, say, $50, you would get five! You can specify what you want or let it be random.

(Last week, there was no freebie because they were launching blushes, so there was a 30% off sale instead!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh!  Thank you!  Now nobody hate me but...

Mini what?  Mini shadow? Mini lipgloss?  I ordered from her a LONG time ago (like, over a year) so I just now went in to "like" the FB page, because I'm slow like that.  I'm a bit behind on the lingo.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Mini shadow. I think that's the only thing they sell in a mini.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay!  Thank you!  (I'm going to get more caffeine now.  I need it.)

OMG I FORGOT SHE WAS THE ONE WITH THE DARK CHRISTMAS DREAMS COLLECTION.  

Shadow of Things will be MINE!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@biancardi @@trekkersangel and anyone else who missed out on NM Vanishing Cabinets last night - you can check again now if you have a chance!
> 
> eta She held some aside for international subscribers and was going to be releasing them this morning to be available for domestic!
> 
> edited again to add it's working now! just checked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG THANK YOU!! 

I got in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @ you win the Interwebz for Ultimate Enabler today.  Neil Gaiman is just too much to resist.  I got one!  *dances around*
> 
> Wait, what was the extra *thing* we were talking about last night?  I didn't make a selection/see anywhere for it, so I guess I'm getting surprised!


Yay!! I'm glad you were able to get it!! Even though it is basically my life's mission to buy ALL the purple-ish eyeshadow I can and I'm going to love Seek Not Revenge, I'm actually most excited for Moments That Illuminate. 

So I feel like I hear Neil Gaiman's name all the time and just stalked his wikipedia and was surprised that I've never read anything by him. I want to now though because his stuff seems really up my alley.

There's the mini shadows for the freebie, but there's also the Coffin Kissers which are lip balms. If you want something specific, you can message her, although surprises are always fun anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



bellatrix42 said:


> @ Today is a free day Friday, and you get a free mini or coffin kisser of your choice with a $10 minimum order. The VC purchase counts. You can email or FB message your choice to Carrie, or if you don't sent her a choice you can just be surprised. Typically you would enter your choice as a message a checkout, but the sub checkout was different.


I think this answers what I was wondering! If we make a purchase in the regular store, we just write our free picks in the "notes" section? I've been wanting to place a NM order all week and this deal totally enables me.



meaganola said:


> On Fridays, NM usually has some sort of free extra, announced on the public Facebook page. This time around, it's your choice of a mini or a Coffin Kisser, apparently with every $10, so if you spent, say, $50, you would get five! You can specify what you want or let it be random.
> 
> (Last week, there was no freebie because they were launching blushes, so there was a 30% off sale instead!)


So basically I between NM's free day Friday and GDE's freebie Wednesday, I will be having a hard time resisting throwing my money at them on a weekly basis!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Ack! You haven't read _Good Omens_? That's my favorite book I've read as an adult. It is *hilarious*. I laugh so hard every time I read it that I end up crying. It always goes with me when I fly!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

Just saw Christine say she hopes to have Hello Waffle open again by the middle of next week.  She is busy restocking so she won't run out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm totally backing @@meaganola on Good Omens!  He co-authored it with Terry Pratchett and the best description I've read was "Imagine if Monty Python re-wrote the Book of Revelations".  I also highly recommend American Gods and The Ocean At The End Of The Lane.  And Stardust.  And Neverwhere.

Neil Gaiman's work is amazing and horrifying and uplifting and completely wonderful.   It's also the kind of stuff you can read over and over again and find something new every time.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!
> 
> I got in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!! Somehow (and I'm not really sure how because I swear I haven't liked _that _much stuff in the past 24 hours and nothing since I woke up) I've already surpassed my allotted amount of likes for the day lol but this is just one of many posts in this thread that I *want* to like! haha  :lol:

eta I was able to like a post just now and was all excited I got my likes back and then I went to like a second post and nope! already over my quota again! lol



meaganola said:


> @ Ack! You haven't read _Good Omens_? That's my favorite book I've read as an adult. It is *hilarious*. I laugh so hard every time I read it that I end up crying. It always goes with me when I fly!





magicalmom said:


> I'm totally backing @@meaganola on Good Omens!  He co-authored it with Terry Pratchett and the best description I've read was "Imagine if Monty Python re-wrote the Book of Revelations".  I also highly recommend American Gods and The Ocean At The End Of The Lane.  And Stardust.  And Neverwhere.
> 
> Neil Gaiman's work is amazing and horrifying and uplifting and completely wonderful.   It's also the kind of stuff you can read over and over again and find something new every time.


@@meaganola @ I haven't but now I'll definitely have to! I don't buy that many books (other than my occasional Half Price Books binge... I *love* that store I miss living near one) and I usually only buy a book if it's something I'll read more than once. The funny thing is, my office is in the upstairs of the public library, so it would be really easy to go check out some books after work or on a break but I never do. But I just checked the catalog and one of their copies of it is in, so I may pop down there today when I inevitably need a break from making softball/soccer league schedules.



marigoldsue said:


> Just saw Christine say she hopes to have Hello Waffle open again by the middle of next week.  She is busy restocking so she won't run out.


Yay!!! I have been stalking and waiting for Hello Waffle and Little Sparrow to reopen!! So until then I am just going to have to take advantage of the awesome NM deal and maybe hit up Kiss My Sass since they seem to be having a sale too! I have such bad shopaholic issues. @@Kelly Silva and @@BSquared, I seriously admire your dedication to your no buys. I suck at it.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yay!!! I have been stalking and waiting for Hello Waffle and Little Sparrow to reopen!! So until then I am just going to have to take advantage of the awesome NM deal and maybe hit up Kiss My Sass since they seem to be having a sale too! I have such bad shopaholic issues. @@Kelly Silva and @@BSquared, I seriously admire your dedication to your no buys. I suck at it.


I probably shouldn't ask this...but what is the Kiss My Sass sale?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I probably shouldn't ask this...but what is the Kiss My Sass sale?


Seems like there's a bunch of stuff that's marked down and on clearance! 

http://shopallthatsass.com

eta and apparently newlaunch gets you 20% off and if that doesn't work, new customer can get 15% off with new2014


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

Siren Cosmetics Sale: 35% off $35+ with code THIRTYFIVE through Sunday
http://sirencosmetics.biz/

Also, the Meow Cosmetics sale has been extended to at least 8/14/14. 25% off and free shipping on orders $40+ with code: Whirlwind


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

Speaking of Meow Cosmetics, how does their color matching work? I thought I saw something about sending them a picture and they recommend shades but I searched and couldn't find the post that mentioned it.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Seems like there's a bunch of stuff that's marked down and on clearance!
> 
> http://shopallthatsass.com
> 
> eta and apparently newlaunch gets you 20% off and if that doesn't work, new customer can get 15% off with new2014


 *sigh*

Okay, suggestions...what are "must haves"?


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Aug 8, 2014)

Lip glazes: who has them?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Lip glazes: who has them?


GDE has HydraGlazes, which I love. Not a ton of color but still *some*, nice and slick, not sticky. I'm not sure what the difference is between glosses and glazes, so there may be more that are called glosses that you might consider to be glazes. I just don't know the difference!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

I never ordered anything from them before. I just knew I had to eventually because of the name, Kiss My Sass, and my love of Cobra Starship. The thing that sucks though was that my shipping came out to $9.95 which is sickening for someone who can't stand paying shipping... but since the rest of my order was $23, I decided to go through with it anyway. 

So I love vanilla scents and I recently realized I love most things that are nut scented so I had to grab the Candy Corn since it's vanilla, butter, and almond as well as some of the other fall scent stuff that was on clearance. Then I just got a bunch of lip stuff that was on sale and the lip glaze COTM plus a sample bag of the LE Witch Hunt eye shadow. 

Here's my order:



Spoiler











But if you do order, don't forget the new2014 code for 15% off!

And here's my NM order:



Spoiler







Obviously based on these 2 order, the Impulse samples arriving this weekend and the 9 lip lustre samples that'll be here on Monday, I have a lip gloss problem. I picked a Sam's Strawberry Mousse coffin kisser and Give Me $20 mini shadow as my freebies with that.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Speaking of Meow Cosmetics, how does their color matching work? I thought I saw something about sending them a picture and they recommend shades but I searched and couldn't find the post that mentioned it.


Haha - I was the one who mentioned that. I think instructions are on their page - but I think you can send a picture of yourself in direct sunlight to [email protected] and they can give recommendations on color matching. (I'm not sure if sending to the customer service email address works, too).

Edit: the instructions aren't on their page - I found it in their forums


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Lip glazes: who has them?


All That Sass has some, got a sample in July's GDE sub and I really liked it. Spellbound was the color, but they have all sorts of others. They are thicker than a lip gloss, but thinner than a lipstick. Here's the direct link, as I found their website a little hard to find with a search: http://www.shopallthatsass.com/shop/collections/lip-glaze-spellbound/


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

*OMG GUYS*, I JUST WON THE INDIE LOTTERY!!! GDE/the fabulous ever generous Vee (@@glamourdolleyes) had an amazing 10K fan giveaway, 6 people winning 31 full size eyeshadows, and I WON! It's like the universe is finally turning around for me after such a craptastic few months. I shall have so many sparkles to play with, and SHARE with you lovelies &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 

Also, obviously still going to go for the OTM...And because of @ and placing a lippie order at Kissmysass.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *OMG GUYS*, I JUST WON THE INDIE LOTTERY!!! GDE/the fabulous ever generous Vee (@@glamourdolleyes) had an amazing 10K fan giveaway, 6 people winning 31 full size eyeshadows, and I WON! It's like the universe is finally turning around for me after such a craptastic few months. I shall have so many sparkles to play with, and SHARE with you lovelies &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> Also, obviously still going to go for the OTM...And because of @ and placing a lippie order at Kissmysass.


Congrats! For some reason I feel like you mentioned winning another giveaway (from IndieKnow?) a while ago? That's amazing! I hope you share pics of your winnings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *OMG GUYS*, I JUST WON THE INDIE LOTTERY!!! GDE/the fabulous ever generous Vee (@@glamourdolleyes) had an amazing 10K fan giveaway, 6 people winning 31 full size eyeshadows, and I WON! It's like the universe is finally turning around for me after such a craptastic few months. I shall have so many sparkles to play with, and SHARE with you lovelies &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> Also, obviously still going to go for the OTM...And because of @ and placing a lippie order at Kissmysass.


I was wondering if any of the winners would be part of MUT! Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Congrats! For some reason I feel like you mentioned winning another giveaway (from IndieKnow?) a while ago? That's amazing! I hope you share pics of your winnings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was me! Seriously, it is really like the universe knew it dealt me some really sh*t cards so it has decided to make up for it by showering me in indies. 

Ladies, if I have dupes, get ready!! I want to spread the sparkle love with you all &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *OMG GUYS*, I JUST WON THE INDIE LOTTERY!!! GDE/the fabulous ever generous Vee (@@glamourdolleyes) had an amazing 10K fan giveaway, 6 people winning 31 full size eyeshadows, and I WON! It's like the universe is finally turning around for me after such a craptastic few months. I shall have so many sparkles to play with, and SHARE with you lovelies &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> Also, obviously still going to go for the OTM...And because of @ and placing a lippie order at Kissmysass.


Yay! *So* happy someone here won!

And everyone get ready! Less than fifteen minutes! Could anyone see the name of the shade in the spoiler photo? It was too pixelated on my phone to read.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay! *So* happy someone here won!
> 
> And everyone get ready! Less than fifteen minutes! Could anyone see the name of the shade in the spoiler photo? It was too pixelated on my phone to read.


Too pixelated on my phone too.

Good luck to everyone signing up!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

GO GO GO!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

Gahhh I am to the checkout page


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

It's not working!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

THREE MONTH SUB YAY ME!!!!!

ETA:  NEVERMIND.   :scared:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep trying!  Had to refresh about a million times at each step of the way.

And now I'm panicking because my PayPal email isn't showing up right away.  Yeeks.  Please tell me it went through!!!  Got to the last paypal screen, it was loading loading loading and then took me back to the GDE site and said "your cart is empty"

Edit #2:  I think I'm SOL.  I don't think it went through.  *sighs* at least I got the Vanishing Cabinet this morning!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Wahoo!!!  I got a 2 month sub!!!!!!  I FINALLY got through this month!  Happy Day!!  Happy Dance!!

Come on everyone!  Let's Happy Dance!!!!   :w00t:


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

@@rachelshine It makes me SUPER happy one of our MuT gals won that prize!!!  SO very awesome.  You'll have to tell us EVERYTHING you get &amp; show us which ones are your favoritest!

You deserve it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

I had it crash about a million times on me, and finally got all the way through PayPal with a 3 month, and then I was informed it was sold out. And now everything is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

@@rachelshine Congrats on your win! That's so cool!

OMG you guys, so I just wandered in here to chit chat and saw the hubub about the GDE OTM, so I mosy to the shop and ended up with a two-month subscription. Would have gone full in for the three-month but it looks like they are sold out.

Y'all are the worst enablers, I swear! :lol:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

*Hugs*  oh well.  We'll try again in September!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 8, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I had it crash about a million times on me, and finally got all the way through PayPal with a 3 month, and then I was informed it was sold out. And now everything is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same thing happened to me...hopefully next month we'll have better luck!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

@@trekkersangel &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 All of the sparkles will be shown! 

I ended up just scrambling and getting a 1 month. Didn't want to press my luck with trying for 2 months or more. Crazy crashing galore. Didn't even bother trying to do paypal and ran to get my CC when I saw it finally get the checkout screen. 

Can we also talk about how Vee's Deadly Hollywood collection looks AMAZING and will be released next weekish I think??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

Uhhh I accidentally ended up with three subscriptions and had to get two of them cancelled! Site kept crashing but apparently some of those orders went through. Oops!

But YAY 3 month sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@GirlyGirlie - Sometimes it does feel like indies are a secret.  Mainly because people don't seek them out, and they'd rather just run out and buy something from Walgreens/Ulta/Sephora/Nordstroms (depending on budget, of course!), because it's easy.  Finding indies (especially GOOD indies) is a matter of research to find good indies, figuring out which products the companies do well (Company A has awesome lipglosses, Company B does duochromes like nobody's business, Company C is just all around great and MUST HAVE ALL THE THINGS), having patience through the long turn-around time many of them have, and then, many times dealing with nonstandard packaging.
> 
> Most people would rather just run out and grab a lipstick and pressed eyeshadow palette.  That's why this thread exists, to bring together the small community here that loves indies.  I have seen many posts in other threads directing people here, like when we manage to get an indie item in a larger sub.  For example, when Rainbow Honey came in the Ipsy bags, all of a sudden it became something *everyone* talked about.  Then it became its own thread.  Did several of us know about RH before that?  Yes.  But were people listening to our cries of "Try this amazing thing!"  Not really, because they could go to Walgreeens and get a bottle of $1.99 Sinful Colors glitter polish and feel that they were getting *pretty much* the same thing.  It took getting it in their hands to go nuts, and I'm pretty sure Ipsy people/MUT people crashed their site a few times!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. I should not have been online at all last night as I was very sick with a migraine. Under ordinary circumstances I would not have posted anything at all. I would have joined when the VC sub opened. I don't talk about most of my subs because I don't see a thread for them-- or they aren't makeup related). 

I am sorry that I didn't know the history on this site with Indie subs,. Meagan and others, I am very sorry if I hurt your and anyone else's feelings. I didn't know about many of the Indie brands,and I didn't know there was a discussion on MuT because I don't usually read threads about FOTD and those things. I pretty much have stayed in the subscription area since I joined MuT. That's my fault. I think I've missed quite a lot of very good things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still feeling quite badly with a very severe headache, but I saw this first off as it was flagged with my name, and I wanted to reply and say that  am so very sorry.

I hope we can put things behind us ( on both sides) and be friends over our shared love for makeup and for beauty- both external and the beauty that comes from within. 

Thanks for reading. 

GiGI


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

No worries darlin.  We're here to have fun &amp; we all have bad days &amp; we all don't understand things at times.  This is actually one of my very favorite threads on MuT.  We talk about all sorts of indie companies, what we love, &amp; boy is it an enabler thread.  I've never spent so much money in my life. ha ha ha.  You're going to love it here.  We're like a big indie addicted family.  

So I just spent the last hour putting my little sample baggies of the Hello Waffle Musician collection into little jars I bought off Amazon (the same size as all the full size eye pigments. . . 5 ml I think?).  I'm loving my new colors!!!  SO MUCH FUN.  Is it bad to admit I did several practice eye looks on the back of my hand?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I just spent the last hour putting my little sample baggies of the Hello Waffle Musician collection into little jars I bought off Amazon (the same size as all the full size eye pigments. . . 5 ml I think?).  I'm loving my new colors!!!  SO MUCH FUN.  Is it bad to admit I did several practice eye looks on the back of my hand?


It's only bad if you don't tell us which colors you like the best.  Those are some of the ones I have my eye on for when the shop reopens.  I don't think I would use all of the colors in the collection though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haha - I was the one who mentioned that. I think instructions are on their page - but I think you can send a picture of yourself in direct sunlight to [email protected] and they can give recommendations on color matching. (I'm not sure if sending to the customer service email address works, too).
> 
> Edit: the instructions aren't on their page - I found it in their forums


I thought that might have been you but I wasn't sure! I may just do that and see if they get back to me before their sale is over. I'm kind of iffy on it because my skin is dry, but I might order samples. I used to *love* Bare Minerals back in the day, but I swear my skin has gotten waaaay drier since I moved to AZ and I'm not sure if I can do mineral powder makeup anymore.



rachelshine said:


> *OMG GUYS*, I JUST WON THE INDIE LOTTERY!!! GDE/the fabulous ever generous Vee (@@glamourdolleyes) had an amazing 10K fan giveaway, 6 people winning 31 full size eyeshadows, and I WON! It's like the universe is finally turning around for me after such a craptastic few months. I shall have so many sparkles to play with, and SHARE with you lovelies &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> Also, obviously still going to go for the OTM...And because of @ and placing a lippie order at Kissmysass.


Congrats!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's so great you won and such an awesome feeling to win something like that when you really just need something good to happen to you. Definitely post pictures so we can admire your massively awesome free haul.



meaganola said:


> GO GO GO!


Did you get one??



magicalmom said:


> Keep trying!  Had to refresh about a million times at each step of the way.
> 
> And now I'm panicking because my PayPal email isn't showing up right away.  Yeeks.  Please tell me it went through!!!  Got to the last paypal screen, it was loading loading loading and then took me back to the GDE site and said "your cart is empty"
> 
> Edit #2:  I think I'm SOL.  I don't think it went through.  *sighs* at least I got the Vanishing Cabinet this morning!


The exact same thing happened to me! I had Safari up on my phone and I was trying on Chrome and IE on my work computer. I thought I got all the way through paypal and then it went to the GDE site saying I had an empty cart. This was my third month in a row trying and failing to get in. I just hate missing out on limited stuff. I still think about Vanilla Unicorn and how bad I want that one lol. Last month, I tried for the 6 and then it sold out, I backed out and tried to get 3 but that was sold by the time I got through the paypal stuff and then so was the 2 and I just gave up. Oh well. September 8th, I'm already reworking my strategy.



rachelshine said:


> @@trekkersangel &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 All of the sparkles will be shown!
> 
> I ended up just scrambling and getting a 1 month. Didn't want to press my luck with trying for 2 months or more. Crazy crashing galore. Didn't even bother trying to do paypal and ran to get my CC when I saw it finally get the checkout screen.
> 
> Can we also talk about how Vee's Deadly Hollywood collection looks AMAZING and will be released next weekish I think??


That's probably what I should have done. I always go for the most months and they run out in that order. I'm also going to sign into my account ahead of time and everything. 

I'm dying to see the Dead Hollywood stuff! I tried to go through the pictures in the group and find the ones she posted but there were too many FOTDs to wade through.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Check out the GDE Instagram account! I think she's put the swatches up a few days after the group previews. As for the OTM, I have a full year, so I get to just watch the rush from the sidelines. (As an added bonus, I think the annuals go out in the first round of shipping, so I usually get mine before anyone else posts theirs!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Welp, I just saw gde's FB post and realized I missed the sub sign up again! I remember looking at the clock at 1:40 and thinking 'ok I better stay at my desk for the next 20 minutes.' Didn't work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is what happens when you have a job where you have to do 87 things at once lol. Oh well, can't wait to see what you ladies get!!!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I thought that might have been you but I wasn't sure! I may just do that and see if they get back to me before their sale is over. I'm kind of iffy on it because my skin is dry, but I might order samples. I used to *love* Bare Minerals back in the day, but I swear my skin has gotten waaaay drier since I moved to AZ and I'm not sure if I can do mineral powder makeup anymore.


You can also try Lucy Minerals (also powder but people have described as creamy) and Dreamworld Hermetica (they're coming out with a liquid foundation soon, but they have multiple formulations of powder foundation right now).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I thought that might have been you but I wasn't sure! I may just do that and see if they get back to me before their sale is over. I'm kind of iffy on it because my skin is dry, but I might order samples. I used to *love* Bare Minerals back in the day, but I swear my skin has gotten waaaay drier since I moved to AZ and I'm not sure if I can do mineral powder makeup anymore.


I have dry skin too and I've found that in the summer, a light mineral powder dusting over my usual moisturizer or serum I'm using for the day works well. Something about a liquid foundation doesn't work as well, but the powder? Works pretty good, and keeps my skin looking dewy. Maybe give it a shot and see if a mineral powder still works for you!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

rachel, congrats on your BIG WIN!!  WOOT!!  Share that love with us gals here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay!  So I got the July Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet.  There were two samples in there that were hints for the next VC:  Walks in Moonlight (I think that was the name of it) and Morpheus.  Someone asked what happened with Morpheus because she thought it was going to be in the July VC.  Nope.  It was made only as samples and just for the VC preview.  But!  It turns out that there's some left over, and there is enough for some minis -- and that's what I've requested as my mini!  I deliberately hadn't picked one because I couldn't decide, but if there's a limited edition color on the table, I'll pick the LE.  Every.  Single.  Time.  Fingers crossed that there's enough for me!


----------



## neosan (Aug 9, 2014)

I just ordered some lip products from Silk Naturals.  I have watched/read some positive reviews of their products.  If you've used their lippies, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have. Thanks!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 9, 2014)

I just want to thank you ladies for all your help &amp; suggestions! I did a decent job on my indie eye pigments with the pixie epoxy &amp; I'm proud of it. There's still plenty of room for improvement, but I don't look like "Disco Stu" today! Wahoo! (&amp; Mari, I love my new pigments!)


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 9, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Gorgeous! You are rocking those bright colors.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooh, @@trekkersangel, what did you use?  It looks like the color is probably going to be mostly hidden when your eyes are open, so I don't think it's too OH HAI ALL THE COLOR.  Just a nice little flash when you blink!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, @@trekkersangel, what did you use?  It looks like the color is probably going to be mostly hidden when your eyes are open, so I don't think it's too OH HAI ALL THE COLOR.  Just a nice little flash when you blink!


It's Hello Kitty's Debussy (the gorgeous chartreuse color) GDE Katie's Storm in the middle &amp; GCC Bigger On The Inside on the outside. I have hooded eyes so I can get away with brights because you can't see them unless I blink. . This is too much fun!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

beautiful @@trekkersangel !  I love the greens on you, they're perfect!  And pretty lips, too!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 9, 2014)

@@trekkersangel LOVE it. Those colors are perfect for your coloring. Also, SUPER cute hair!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 9, 2014)

So I am not great with this little thing called details, when I know it is something that is a ways out and I can look up the information later.  I had been paying no attention to when the GDE Deadly Hollywood collection was realizing.  But I just looked and it is Aug 18.  A mere 5 days before my bday (shhh, I gave these up many years ago, not because I care how old I am, but because they always suck).  Anyone care to wager how much of this collection ends up in my mailbox as a "gift" to myself?

True story.  Last May I was visiting a friend who had just relocated to LA.  She had taken a short term sublease in an apartment with someone she knew.  As I was getting ready for bed she told me that the complex was on the Haunted Hollywood tour because Sal Mineo had been murdered right outside of the next building over (they shared a courtyard).  As we were talking some more, she was telling me about strange things that had happened in her apartment and how an older woman who had lived there for about 60 years said everyone who lived in that apartment had similar stories.   She then told me that the apartment we were in was once shared by Shelly Winters and Marilyn Monroe.  And that the bedroom I would be sleeping in had been Marilyn's.  I couldn't help myself after that.  I would be in the shower and thinking "Oh Marilyn Monroe's naked body has showered here too."  Or the fridge looked original to the time period.  "Marilyn would have gotten her breakfast out of this fridge too."  I'm not even what you would call a Marilyn fan, but it kept me entertained.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 9, 2014)

I just bought a bunch of samples from frinnaye and a couple of sets from geek chic. Man I can't wait to get them!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

I received shipping info for my Darling Girl order (from late July) yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  However, I also flew back home yesterday so I won't be around to play with my new stuff when it arrives next week (I do, however, have something to look forward to when I get back to my apartment, though).
 
I've been working on my indie wishlist and... I'm just not feeling the GDE love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I remember discovering GDE around a year ago and feeling the same way. My whiny and petty reasons are listed in a spoiler.



Spoiler



I'm a little iffy about their affiliate/sponsorship program... it looks pretty extensive and I understand it's an effective business model, but it just reminds me of Sigma &gt;_&lt;
Also, none of the collections catch my eye and I think the colors look like things I can get at other indie brands with themes I find more attractive - also, I'm not particularly happy with the theme and names of their Matte^2 collection (I hesitate to stereotype masculine and feminine traits - especially when only the feminine traits are sexualized - like "Tawdry" (which means cheap...) and "Paramour" (basically referencing adultery) - but there's no equivalent sexualization of masculine traits) - yes, it it bothers me even though it's something as trivial as makeup names - I'm so sorry for being THAT person :scared: )

I'll still be happy when you all haul GDE and successfully grab the OTMs, though!



However, I think I want to try to grab an innocent+twisted alchemy subscription when it's released later this month (presumably?) I was browsing the site and I want ALL THE THINGS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My indie wishlist keeps growing - and I also listed the prices and the total cost if I were to for whatever reason oblige my wishlist and buy everything on it :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

I was peeking through all the Indie websites in that doc, and IF I wasn't on a no buy, I'd be totally ordering one of every color Limnit Lipstick. They currently only have their smaller samples available, as they're trying to work on the filling process for their full size tubes, but I mean just look at the swatches! I especially love The Fuchsia is Now, Castle in the Sky, Racin' Carnation, and Olly Olly Oxen Free.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LimnitLipsticks


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Why did I click that link?  Now I *need* Flower Maze.  Periwinkle lipstick!!!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was peeking through all the Indie websites in that doc, and IF I wasn't on a no buy, I'd be totally ordering one of every color Limnit Lipstick. They currently only have their smaller samples available, as they're trying to work on the filling process for their full size tubes, but I mean just look at the swatches! I especially love The Fuchsia is Now, Castle in the Sky, Racin' Carnation, and Olly Olly Oxen Free.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LimnitLipsticks


I want everything, too! But especially Castle in the Sky (because I like the color and I love the movie!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: ...why is Goodness Graycious not listed in their store anymore? That one used to intrigue me so much


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

and @@chibimorph my inner fangirl agrees with you on the GDE thing.  My interpretation is that Vee wants to make a long-lasting catalog of colors that aren't dependent on the popularity of a show/book/movie.  BUT, on the other hand, I really want the Princess Bride shadows because my love for that movie will never fade.  Ack!

My in-laws sent me birthday money.  Trying SO hard not to order As You Wish, Inconceivable!, and the Joysticks Hipster Ariel and Sweet Transvestite. GCC has my heart this week  :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

Also has anyone bought/checked out Impulse Cosmetics eyeshadows? The consensus seemed to be their sample lipsticks were hard to work with, but has anyone peeked through the eyeshadows? Because holy cow I may need them all! Be still my beating heart...:


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> and @@chibimorph my inner fangirl agrees with you on the GDE thing.  My interpretation is that Vee wants to make a long-lasting catalog of colors that aren't dependent on the popularity of a show/book/movie.  BUT, on the other hand, I really want the Princess Bride shadows because my love for that movie will never fade.  Ack!
> 
> My in-laws sent me birthday money.  Trying SO hard not to order As You Wish, Inconceivable!, and the Joysticks Hipster Ariel and Sweet Transvestite. GCC has my heart this week  :wub:


I love my fandom-themed collections! But I also appreciate it when brands try to make collections and eyeshadows that don't border copyright infringement - like Aromaleigh's Okeanides, Alchemie, and Serpens collections (I know people wanted her to make a Game of Thrones collection, but she decided to make a collection on dragon-lore instead). The brand names for Notoriously Morbid and innocent+twisted alchemy already convey a feeling and theme without needing to draw on certain fandoms (most of their nerdy stuff is through the subscriptions, I feel?)

I remember when Hello Waffle was new and her collections were based on Rapunzel (aka: Disney's Tangled; now renamed the Persinette Collection) and The Snow Queen (aka: Disney's Frozen; renamed The Snedronningen Collection) and that was kind of iffy/too close to the actual movie release-dates. I absolutely adore the theme for the Musician Collection, though! And I feel Painted Flowers (formerly called The Tea Party collection) is fine because Lewis Caroll's works are so well-established.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot - Meow Cosmetics also has amazing collection themes without infringing on any copyright issues or catering to fandom.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

Gah my wish list just keeps growing. No buy needs to be OVER.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Also has anyone bought/checked out Impulse Cosmetics eyeshadows? The consensus seemed to be their sample lipsticks were hard to work with, but has anyone peeked through the eyeshadows? Because holy cow I may need them all! Be still my beating heart...:


I haven't, but I have been wanting to make an order for awhile now. I NEED Bellatrix, both because it is stunning and because of the obvious.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> and @@chibimorph my inner fangirl agrees with you on the GDE thing.  My interpretation is that Vee wants to make a long-lasting catalog of colors that aren't dependent on the popularity of a show/book/movie.  BUT, on the other hand, I really want the Princess Bride shadows because my love for that movie will never fade.  Ack!
> 
> My in-laws sent me birthday money.  Trying SO hard not to order As You Wish, Inconceivable!, and the Joysticks Hipster Ariel and Sweet Transvestite. GCC has my heart this week  :wub:


Ha.  Hipster Ariel and Sweet Transvestite just arrived in my mailbox today!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Ha.  Hipster Ariel and Sweet Transvestite just arrived in my mailbox today!


OOOOOHHHH SOOOOO JEALOUS!!!!   :lick:

Swatches? Please?  PLEEEEEEEASE!!!! Whenever you get the chance.  Doesn't have to be right now.  I mean, it COULD, but...

(kidding!  I've been having trouble finding really good swatches/reviews on these two!)


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Also has anyone bought/checked out Impulse Cosmetics eyeshadows? The consensus seemed to be their sample lipsticks were hard to work with, but has anyone peeked through the eyeshadows? Because holy cow I may need them all! Be still my beating heart...:


That is gorgeous!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OOOOOHHHH SOOOOO JEALOUS!!!!   :lick:
> 
> Swatches? Please?  PLEEEEEEEASE!!!! Whenever you get the chance.  Doesn't have to be right now.  I mean, it COULD, but...
> 
> (kidding!  I've been having trouble finding really good swatches/reviews on these two!)


I am trying to get Sweet Transvestite uploaded right now.  I knew you would want some swatches.  At first I thought it was kind of a brick red.  But it pinked up a bit.  You will have to wait on Hipster Ariel.  That one wasn't ordered for me.  It was for a gift, but got her a little late.  I am betting you can guess where it is headed.  This is going to be a public challenge to her to rock those blue lips...lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

That's awesome!  Lol sorry I know asking for swatches is a much bigger deal now that uploading pics is such a PITA.  

(and omg yay!!! on the Hipster Ariel going to a special lady!  Can't wait to see her rock it!)


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 9, 2014)

Swatches of Sweet Transvestite. First one take inside. Second one outside.



Spoiler





[\spoiler]


----------



## kyxli (Aug 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> However, I think I want to try to grab an innocent+twisted alchemy subscription when it's released later this month (presumably?) I was browsing the site and I want ALL THE THINGS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also want to get an I+TA subscription. I just saw on facebook that the subscriptions are going to be released on the first of every month, starting in September, so I'll have to stalk the site on September 1st! I've heard that they sell out fairly quickly.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Oooh so pretty and VAMPY!!! Hey girl heeeeeeeyyyyy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep, Sweet Transvestite is now on my "MUST HAVE ALL THE PRETTIES" list.  If only because I want people to ask me what shade of lipstick I'm wearing.  Between that and my Nic Cage glosses, I sense good times ahead.

"Your lipstick's so pretty, what are you wearing?"

"Actually, it's Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom, over a little bit of Sweet Transvestite"  

" :blink2: "


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

I updated the Indie spreadsheet with some more companies who have subscriptions:

https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAIfRQAklYUJC0WFJF6BS4ldeETIvzTr-MiF/Indie_Companies


----------



## slinka (Aug 9, 2014)

Holy cow that Impulse cosmetics shadow swatch it so beautiful...


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> I am really sorry you feel that way. My intention is not to over sexualize or stereotype any sex or gender. They're just words. I went to thesaurus and went from page to page to page looking for words but I completely understand your stance. There is a company that is known for making fun of rape and I regret ever spending a penny with them.
> 
> If you ever feel like giving GDE a chance, send me an email. I would be more than happy to send you some samples to try out. I pride myself on being professional and helpful and I would never want anyone to feel offended or like they couldn't come to me directly. If you're just not that interested, that is ok too. Just know that I am here and more than happy to help/hear suggestions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> All companies have sponsorships and promoters, I am extremely open about it and I make sure that everyone who gets free items knows that I want nothing more than an honest review. If they don't like something, I want them to tell their viewers why. It not only helps the customers but it also helps me make better products.


Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate the understanding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I know the company you're talking about (I may have actually mentioned the controversy at the beginning of this thread... or if not here, somewhere else) - I was mostly disappointed with the bad customer service and their being really snarky with the person who brought up the issue; I own a couple of their things and that past controversy has definitely made me hesitant to purchase more things from them.

GDE goes nowhere near that level - I have a knee-jerk eye-roll reaction when girls are presented as (or expected to be) "coy" or "flirty" (and even worse, in some cultures women are portrayed as the sexual downfall of otherwise "good" men  ) while guys aren't necessarily portrayed equivalently. My own academic (medical and humanities) and personal experiences have made me sort of overly-sensitive to it. I realize that we're socialized to accept a lot of subtle expectations for "feminine" and "masculine" and that my feelings about it aren't mainstream, so that's why I put my response in a spoiler and called it a bit whiny and petty. :blush:

I would like to try GDE in the future - thank you for the offer, but I'll probably just purchase some samples from you in the future (I've mentioned before that the grab bag option is awesome!)

The transparency you have with your affiliates and sponsorships is extremely appreciated and I'm very glad that it is a system that has worked for you. Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I updated the Indie spreadsheet with some more companies who have subscriptions:
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAIfRQAklYUJC0WFJF6BS4ldeETIvzTr-MiF/Indie_Companies


In this moment, I have learned that Life's Entropy is coming up with a mystery bag... I'm not sure if the appropriate response is "uh-oh" or "yay!"


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> In this moment, I have learned that Life's Entropy is coming up with a mystery bag... I'm not sure if the appropriate response is "uh-oh" or "yay!"


I'd be interested. Looking over their stuff, I like what I see although I wouldn't call it overly unique. But I mean there's an animal collection...with animal stickers on the jars...I may need that in the future   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I also want to try the contour sticks, those look easy to apply.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you for understanding as well. I was worried that if I responded I would sound like I was defending myself or offending more, but that was not my intention at all.

I also wanted to mention something that magicalmom (I think) had said about fandom collections, which may be why GDE doesn't stick out to a lot of people. Mostly, I don't watch or read a lot of the things that are "big" now adays. I am well over the target age for most of these things and I work on my business so much that once I am done, I just want to sleep. I also don't want to capitalize on something that is "in the now" just to make a quick buck. I know many companies do these and they make great collections and people buy them and that is totally fine to me. I just don't see that for myself and GDE. But mainly because I am a loser and don't know most of the "popular" things like Game of Thrones.

I hope that in the future you give GDE a chance, but if not, that is fine too. We all share a love for cosmetics and at the end of the day, that is what we're here for and I respect you for your choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a great night!



chibimorph said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate the understanding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I know the company you're talking about (I may have actually mentioned the controversy at the beginning of this thread... or if not here, somewhere else) - I was mostly disappointed with the bad customer service and their being really snarky with the person who brought up the issue; I own a couple of their things and that past controversy has definitely made me hesitant to purchase more things from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'd be interested. Looking over their stuff, I like what I see although I wouldn't call it overly unique. But I mean there's an animal collection...with animal stickers on the jars...I may need that in the future   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I also want to try the contour sticks, those look easy to apply.


Animal stickers and animal puns, YES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A lot of people seem interested in their contour sticks! Fortunately for my wallet, I have a round face ("no cheekbones" in a non-literal sense) and have nothing to contour (technically, I have a natural, mysterious brownish streak on each of my cheeks - does that count?) :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Animal stickers and animal puns, YES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A lot of people seem interested in their contour sticks! Fortunately for my wallet, I have a round face ("no cheekbones" in a non-literal sense) and have nothing to contour (technically, I have a natural, mysterious brownish streak on each of my cheeks - does that count?) :lol:


I've just never had a chance to even try contouring, and I figure I should give it a shot since it's such a big trend. At least see if it's for me. And I'm so pale, that seeing that they have a contour stick for lighter skin tones intrigues me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've just never had a chance to even try contouring, and I figure I should give it a shot since it's such a big trend. At least see if it's for me. And I'm so pale, that seeing that they have a contour stick for lighter skin tones intrigues me.


I really want to try it too, but I don't even know where to begin haha. I need to find a good tutorial or something.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 9, 2014)

@@glamourdolleyes Can I just say *high-five* for being an awesome fellow Las Vegas-an? LOL! I actually threw a temper tantrum when I found out Melt Cosmetics were located here, because (my _opinion_ alone) their product is too expensive for the quality, and the customer service is extremely unprofessional.

It's really nice to be able to support local businesses, that show what kind of awesome and talented professionals we have in our community! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@glamourdolleyes Can I just say *high-five* for being an awesome fellow Las Vegas-an? LOL! I actually threw a temper tantrum when I found out Melt Cosmetics were located here, because (my _opinion_ alone) their product is too expensive for the quality, and the customer service is extremely unprofessional.
> 
> It's really nice to be able to support local businesses, that show what kind of awesome and talented professionals we have in our community! :smilehappyyes:


Chinovi Cosmetics is also located in Las Vegas (I think!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *high-five* Thank you, I love our locals. There are actually quite a few of them in the GDE group! We always get stuck on tangents about hanging out sometime.

I didn't know that Melt Cosmetics was from here. Their FAQ lists an address from Los Angeles. I have never had any experience with them though. Boo on bad customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know of many other companies from here with the exception of I &lt;3 NP and Chinovi Cosmetics (also a Vanessa).



Shalott said:


> @@glamourdolleyes Can I just say *high-five* for being an awesome fellow Las Vegas-an? LOL! I actually threw a temper tantrum when I found out Melt Cosmetics were located here, because (my _opinion_ alone) their product is too expensive for the quality, and the customer service is extremely unprofessional.
> 
> It's really nice to be able to support local businesses, that show what kind of awesome and talented professionals we have in our community! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

I've got a question:  What's the difference between duochrome, shift, and iridescence?  I thought I had it down, but I've looked at a few different brands tonight, and now I'm realizing that I can't figure it out after all.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 10, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *high-five* Thank you, I love our locals. There are actually quite a few of them in the GDE group! We always get stuck on tangents about hanging out sometime.
> 
> I didn't know that Melt Cosmetics was from here. Their FAQ lists an address from Los Angeles. I have never had any experience with them though. Boo on bad customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't know of many other companies from here with the exception of I &lt;3 NP and Chinovi Cosmetics (also a Vanessa).


It could be that they've moved since I last visited the site. They used to work out of an office here in town. According to the Wayback Machine, the previous address was:

Melt Cosmetics

6265 Saddle Tree Dr.

Las Vegas NV 89118

I was super bummed, too, because the colors are so beautiful! However, I will definitely check out I &lt;3 NP and Chinovi Cosmetics, thank you very much ladies for the recs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: What else? Spelling. You'd think with all the squiggly lines Firefox adds, I'd figure it out, but I think I have learned to ignore them too well!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I've got a question:  What's the difference between duochrome, shift, and iridescence?  I thought I had it down, but I've looked at a few different brands tonight, and now I'm realizing that I can't figure it out after all.


What did you think it was? I didn't realize there's a set definition for any of those words - I thought that duochrome and shift were the same (and used to refer to a shade changing between two different colors/hues) as opposed to iridescence, where the shimmer is a variation of the base color (example: deep purple base with purple iridescence). I really hope someone with more knowledge can answer (I want to know, too!)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 10, 2014)

So I emailed you because I couldn't figure how to log in on my bloke (LOL autocorrect changed phone to bloke?) but I figured it out. Haha. I will paste what I said:

So it might be different for other businesses but to me duochrome and shift are one in the same. Duochrome might be more of a shift of 2 DIFFERENT colors where shift might be just one. When I think iridescence though I think more of a sheer wash of color.

Hopefully that helps, but as I said everyone's thought might be different.



meaganola said:


> I've got a question: What's the difference between duochrome, shift, and iridescence? I thought I had it down, but I've looked at a few different brands tonight, and now I'm realizing that I can't figure it out after all.





chibimorph said:


> What did you think it was? I didn't realize there's a set definition for any of those words - I thought that duochrome and shift were the same (and used to refer to a shade changing between two different colors/hues) as opposed to iridescence, where the shimmer is a variation of the base color (example: deep purple base with purple iridescence). I really hope someone with more knowledge can answer (I want to know, too!)


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

Darling Girl 4th year anniversary sale! (until tomorrow (8/10) at midnight (CST?)

$5 off of orders $30+ with code 4YEARS5

$10 off of orders $60+ with code 4YEARS10


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

@glamourdolleyes  Yeah, it helps.  Thanks!

@chibimorph  I don't know how to explain what I thought they were, but I thought I knew them when I saw them.  I've seen some people refer to something as a duochrome when someone else refers to the exact same shade as having a shift, and then iridescence on top of that totally threw me.  Oh, and sheen.  That's another one that gets me.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

Candii Blossom sale (I don't know when this ends): 25% off order of $25+ with code IWANTTHAT
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CandiiBlossomPolish?ref=hdr_shop_menu

AFK Cosmetics Sale (this is a relatively new brand) - ends tomorrow night

10% off orders under $20 with code TASTESLIKEPURPLE

20% off orders over $20 with code: SUPERMEGADEATHROCKET

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AFKcosmetics

@@meaganola Hmm... maybe iridescence = sheen?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I don't know... or maybe sheen refers to a different color glitter in the shadow that doesn't make it shift? Or shimmer in general? I mean, there's only so much you can do to an eyeshadow?     )


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

I always thought of "duochrome" and "color shift" as the same thing - a base color with a different color of sparkle/sheen (like Dino Spotz).  Iridescence is more of a rainbow effect, like Vanilla Unicorn.  

Sparkle is a visual effect where you can see flashes of individual specks of light/reflection.  Sheen is a softer, more diffused effect. Any non-matte shade has a sheen, and Foil Me enhances that sheen.  Sparkly/glittery shades are the ones that really pop over Pixie Epoxy.

I'm not an artist, but those are my interpretations of the words.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Candii Blossom sale (I don't know when this ends): 25% off order of $25+ with code IWANTTHAT
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/CandiiBlossomPolish?ref=hdr_shop_menu
> 
> ...


Yay! I actually messaged Candii Blossoms owner to ask if the Mean Girls shadows would be restocked and she said yes! She's just waiting on a few supplies and they should be back next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she was super responsive and sweet so I can't wait to order them. Here's swatches if anyone cares to see them (not my blog):
http://www.lipstickandlibraries.com/2014/06/13/review-candii-blossoms-mean-girls-collection/


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 10, 2014)

I have reached a couple of conclusions.  If I am going to continue to follow this thread I am going to need to do two things:

1.  Get a second (and maybe a third) job.

2.  Grow another head (or two) so I can actually use all of what I am ordering.

*sigh*


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 10, 2014)

Since I am spending all of my money anyway, I am looking for a couple of things in particular.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me on which companies may have these:

1.  A cream type of shadow in a deep chocolate brown, no sparkle.  I want something similar to the NARS paint pot in mesopotamia.

2.  A highlighter that is close to theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer.

3..  Auburn brow powder.

4.  A shadow similar to the NARS dual intensity in Callisto, which is an icy pink silver.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

I've gotten to the point where I now look for reasons to buy this stuff *for other people*.  I signed up for a gift exchange -- just a general exchange, not even makeup-oriented -- somewhere on the off chance that I might get assigned someone who likes bold, sparkly eyeshadow. 

(Fortunately, she does!  I got people in a couple of these exchanges on another forum last year who didn't wear makeup *at all*.  My current person does and is on the hunt for bulletproof black eyeliner, so I may send her all of the black eyeliner I have laying around from subs that I've heard is awesome since I don't use it.  She doesn't wear nail polish now because her current job involves chemicals that eats it off her hands, but, hey, eyeshadow?  She specifically stated "sparkly" unprompted.  I can do that.  With a tube of e.l.f. glitter glue I bought because I found some on clearance at Target, so I bought it since my existing barely-used tube was missing, and then I found the open tube before I opened the clearance tube, so I've been wondering what to do with the second tube because one tube will last me *forever*.  Now I know *exactly* what to do with it!)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

@marigoldsue  For the highlighter, GDE Polish My Halo, maybe?

http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=120&amp;products_id=1119

It's eye-safe, so if it doesn't work as highlighter, it can be used as eyeshadow!  Blush (highlighters are grouped with blushes) samples are available here:

http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=120&amp;products_id=1331

(BTW, someone mentioned GDE's unblended shadows somewhere.  They're being discontinued at the end of the year.  This includes DinoSpotz, although it may be replaced by a blended shade if things work out.  Jayne and Catwalk are also being yanked because of component issues.  Pillow Fight and Funeral Parlor are also close to being put on that list, but they're further off because the pantry for those now-discontinued components is well-stocked for now.  I'm trying to decide whether to pick up backups of DinoSpotz and Jayne in addition to the unblended shades I don't already have or just the unblended stuff I don't already have.  I'm leaning towards the latter since I have *so much* shadow that I don't think I'm *ever* going to use up even a sample jar of one shade.  I'm actually starting to see a dent in my jar of Crystal Ball, though!  This is very exciting.  I don't think I have *ever* used enough of any loose shadow to see a difference in how full the jar is, even if I'm *in love* with the color.  It's actually not getting moved to the OTM box once I get the August color.  I'm usually OCD about SPECIFIC MONTH COLORS ARE FOR THE SPECIFIC MONTH ONLY.  If this one doesn't get added to the catalog next year, I may very well pick up a backup jar if/when the leftovers go on sale.)


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

kyxli said:


> I also want to get an I+TA subscription. I just saw on facebook that the subscriptions are going to be released on the first of every month, starting in September, so I'll have to stalk the site on September 1st! I've heard that they sell out fairly quickly.


Uh oh... I forgot that they were being released on the first of each month; I'm going on a trip with my friends for Labor Day Weekend so hopefully I'll still be able to snag one! If not - I'll probably just choose a different indie as my low-buy exception (or I'll buy a Petite Lucky Pack from i+ta) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting through my sample jars of shadows fairly quickly actually and will need to pick up full sizes of a few in the very near future! The gde blushes will probably last me forever though, and I wear lots of blush! Speaking of gde and my recent order, I'm not sure I like Peach is the New Blush as much as I thought I would. It darker on me than I was expecting. Thoughts from anyone else? I'm still deciding though. But, I'm obsessed with trophy wife and downtown!! Trophy wife looks kinda scary (? Lol) at first but blends out to the most beautiful/wearable gold ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Id also love to find a Mary loumanizer indie dupe since I just finished mine and it must be replaced!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 10, 2014)

I use so little eyeshadow when I do my eyes (I have monolids and I don't go very high up with my eyeshadow) that I only buy sample sizes of indies (unless it's a special color that's only available in full size), and I still feel like I'll never get through an entire sample, especially because I have so many colors. On the bright side, I can add a ton of new colors to my collection for a really cheap price.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

So I want to get some clear base to make my own polishes using pigments, and I'm a bit confused by which one to get.  TKB Trading has three:  Glamour, Suspension, and Clear Coat.  I'm not sure the first two are really necessary since I'm dealing with pigment, not glitter, but I'm also not sure if Clear Coat has enough *oomph* for this (or if may Glamour and Suspension might have too much).  Has anyone tried this?  Which one should I get?  Or should I just go with stocking up on Wet'n'Wild/essence clear polish when it's on sale since that would mean I don't need to get bottles as well?  (In which case:  Could I just use BBs for blending beads?)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 10, 2014)

There are three GDE OTM 1 month subscriptions available if you hurry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA Aaaaaand they're gone.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I feel like I'm getting through my sample jars of shadows fairly quickly actually and will need to pick up full sizes of a few in the very near future! The gde blushes will probably last me forever though, and I wear lots of blush! Speaking of gde and my recent order, I'm not sure I like Peach is the New Blush as much as I thought I would. It darker on me than I was expecting. Thoughts from anyone else? I'm still deciding though. But, I'm obsessed with trophy wife and downtown!! Trophy wife looks kinda scary (? Lol) at first but blends out to the most beautiful/wearable gold ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Id also love to find a Mary loumanizer indie dupe since I just finished mine and it must be replaced!


Just a heads up on Trophy Wife, as it is unblended pigment they will no longer be available after the first of the year


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

I am going to Outsidelands later today, and I plan on doing a crazy colorful GDE eye look, be prepared for pics later   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I am going to Outsidelands later today, and I plan on doing a crazy colorful GDE eye look, be prepared for pics later   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have fun!! I always wanted to go to Outside lands!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 10, 2014)

I might have to pick up Funeral Parlor in a full size.  I have a sample baggie of it &amp; I LUUUURRVE it!!!!  I better do that before they run out of stock &amp; it goes bye bye forever.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

does anyone have a link to Amazon for 5g jars with sifters?  I bought some awhile back, I swear I only used a few, but now I can't find them. And I have several Notoriously Morbid/GDE baggies I want to switch to jars.

(I found the Coastal Scents 10g jars, but I seriously remember some less expensive ones!!!)


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 10, 2014)

I just bought 50 5ml jars on amazon but they didn't have sifters.

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Cosmetic-Containers-Eyshadow-Container/dp/B00AKYYSCM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1407708804&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=5ml+jars

They work for my Baggie samples.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

Super colorful GDE look for Outside Lands:



Spoiler



I used Firebreather, Prime Suspect, Feline Fatale, Fiji Mermaid, FrankenGlamour, and Crystal Ball. Silver eyeliner in waterline, Clinique Plum Pop blush, and LA Girl Glazed Lip Paint in Bombshell


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm... i remember they were little clear jars with black lids (well, black-rimmed lids.  There was a little clear window on top).  I may get those clear non/sifter ones, but I'm a weirdo who wants everything to match... lol.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm thinking I want to get clamshells (like i+ta and GCC use for samples) for my baggies.  I hate baggies, but I do get a lot that I would like to go ahead and use, so I think clamshells are the answer for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so clumsy I'd destroy every clamshell! My bathroom would look like the aftermath of a Color Run.  

And I FOUND THEM.  And they're out of stock.  Better go look harder in my closet, they HAVE GOT TO BE THERE SOMEWHERE.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking I want to get clamshells (like i+ta and GCC use for samples) for my baggies.  I hate baggies, but I do get a lot that I would like to go ahead and use, so I think clamshells are the answer for me.


Do you have any tips for dealing with clamshells? I have a couple of GCC ones and I feel like I keep losing a lot of powder when I open them. My trouble with clamshells is also why I don't know if I want a sample or full-size subscription from i+ta if I manage to snag one (I could transfer the clamshells to jars... but I really like her label art).


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There are three GDE OTM 1 month subscriptions available if you hurry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA Aaaaaand they're gone.


Omg no way! I don't think I will ever get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm so clumsy I'd destroy every clamshell! My bathroom would look like the aftermath of a Color Run.
> 
> And I FOUND THEM. And they're out of stock. Better go look harder in my closet, they HAVE GOT TO BE THERE SOMEWHERE.


Don't know if this helps but I've used this place before for my jars.

http://www.beauty-makeup-supply.com/servlet/the-Cosmetic-Jars-%26-Bottles/Categories


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Do you have any tips for dealing with clamshells? I have a couple of GCC ones and I feel like I keep losing a lot of powder when I open them. My trouble with clamshells is also why I don't know if I want a sample or full-size subscription from i+ta if I manage to snag one (I could transfer the clamshells to jars... but I really like her label art).


The i+ta clamshells have the label art!  I have no suggestions, though.  I don't mind losing product because I have so many others that it's not a huge deal to me, but I don't really think I lose a lot, either.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 10, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Don't know if this helps but I've used this place before for my jars.
> 
> http://www.beauty-makeup-supply.com/servlet/the-Cosmetic-Jars-%26-Bottles/Categories


Thanks for posting this link. I've been meaning to pick up some jars, and this looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 11, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Do you have any tips for dealing with clamshells? I have a couple of GCC ones and I feel like I keep losing a lot of powder when I open them. My trouble with clamshells is also why I don't know if I want a sample or full-size subscription from i+ta if I manage to snag one (I could transfer the clamshells to jars... but I really like her label art).


I personally hate clamshells. I can open them fine, but whenever I close them, powder flies everywhere and I lose product. I'm also always afraid I'll knock them over when they're open and spill everything. That's one of the reasons I haven't bought anything from GCC yet. I usually transfer the clamshells I do get to jars.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 11, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Do you have any tips for dealing with clamshells? I have a couple of GCC ones and I feel like I keep losing a lot of powder when I open them. My trouble with clamshells is also why I don't know if I want a sample or full-size subscription from i+ta if I manage to snag one (I could transfer the clamshells to jars... but I really like her label art).


I just hold the base super tightly and then wiggle the lid side to side before I wiggle it slowly open (if I can get it open with a circular wiggle, that's best). The only time I've ever lost product in this method was when the lid was loser than I expected it to be and it popped open super fast, so definitely check out the seal first.

And by "dealing with clamshells" I do hope you meant how to open them cleanly, otherwise I'll feel silly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Closing is basically the same procedure, but in reverse, if that makes sense? Basically just avoiding expelling excess air, so close until lid touches base then wiggle down.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I just hold the base super tightly and then wiggle the lid side to side before I wiggle it slowly open (if I can get it open with a circular wiggle, that's best). The only time I've ever lost product in this method was when the lid was loser than I expected it to be and it popped open super fast, so definitely check out the seal first.
> 
> And by "dealing with clamshells" I do hope you meant how to open them cleanly, otherwise I'll feel silly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Closing is basically the same procedure, but in reverse, if that makes sense? Basically just avoiding expelling excess air, so close until lid touches base then wiggle down.


Thanks! And Haha, yes, I was asking about how to open them cleanly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hmm... I've never tried wiggling the cap open (I'm at home for vacation so I can't test it out right now); I've normally opened it with the clasp that they have and carefully/slowly pop it open. I haven't lost too much product but it's definitely messier and more difficult than jars.



kyxli said:


> I personally hate clamshells. I can open them fine, but whenever I close them, powder flies everywhere and I lose product. I'm also always afraid I'll knock them over when they're open and spill everything. That's one of the reasons I haven't bought anything from GCC yet. I usually transfer the clamshells I do get to jars.


Yeah, I feel the same way. The i+ta clamshells are super cute (with their labels), but I'm not sure if I'll be able to remove the sticker to transfer it to a jar (I haven't been able to remove the sticker labels from GCC clamshells so I'm guessing i+ta might be the same).


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

One week to the GDE Deadly Hollywood collection! I will definitely be getting sample jars of everything except the gel liners. I may or may not get the gel liners. Still debating that. I don't have a good track record with them. I'll probably add a few unblended shades with each order until I get them all before DC hits, too.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 11, 2014)

What's the deal with unblended formulae, and why the threat of discontinuing?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> What's the deal with unblended formulae, and why the threat of discontinuing?


Unblended means straight repackaging. You order a big container of pigment from the pigment company, and that is the color you sell. A heavy reliance on unblended stuff suggests to me a lack of artistry on the part of the company. Blended means you have added a little pink, some shimmer, etc. In the case of GDE, Vee has decided to change to all blended colors she has created herself. Some colors are blended but on the verge of discontinuation because a component in the shade is being discontinued. You can't have a color with violet sparkles (for example) if the one company that makes that shade of sparkle decides to discontinue it. This happens a *lot* in the perfume world, sometimes with no warning, so you don't even have the chance to stock up before it goes *poof*: The only company that makes this one particular mimosa oil goes out of business, or the one person who can make this specific carnation accord dies.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Unblended means straight repackaging. You order a big container of pigment from the pigment company, and that is the color you sell. A heavy reliance on unblended stuff suggests to me a lack of artistry on the part of the company. Blended means you have added a little pink, some shimmer, etc. In the case of GDE, Vee has decided to change to all blended colors she has created herself. Some colors are blended but on the verge of discontinuation because a component in the shade is being discontinued. You can't have a color with violet sparkles (for example) if the one company that makes that shade of sparkle decides to discontinue it. This happens a *lot* in the perfume world, sometimes with no warning, so you don't even have the chance to stock up before it goes *poof*: The only company that makes this one particular mimosa oil goes out of business, or the one person who can make this specific carnation accord dies.


Good on Vee for maintaining integrity then--she has just won herself one more supporter! I almost swore off Indie products for good after a couple of Etsy vendors (that I put considerable cash into) were found to have sold repackaged micas and, in one case, sold soap dye as eye shadow. I'm now kind of OCD about making sure to find a full ingredient list on a given product.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone know approximately what time of month the VC's are shipped/delivered?  I know it's still a work in progress, and very new, just wondering if there's an approximate date each month.

Also, as much as I'm looking forward to the pigments, my fingers are itching to get ahold of the Glass Apples lip balm. Waaaaaaannnnnt.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

@ The July VC went on sale on the 3rd and shipped on the10th, so they might ship at the end of the week if that TAT holds true this month!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Rockstar Vee already shipped out my winnings and because we live so close to each other, I got them today!! I requested DinoSpotz &amp; I don't think I got any dupes (she's a magician!!) 

Even though I just received 31 shadows, clearly I am still going to go for the Deadly Hollywood collection. I think I might spring for the Socialite Collection (http://toxid-lotus.net/2014/08/10/swatches-glamour-doll-eyes-deadly-hollywood-socialite-collection/)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 11, 2014)

My first GDE order is out for delivery today! yay! *I am sure it wont be the last seeing the Deadly Hollywood and I will need the Halloween line for certain* Yay exciting!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 11, 2014)

My first GDE order in all its magnificent glory. Plus a couple FOTD photos because I am far too excited not to post them! I love all the little extras that are with the orders too. I had no idea that sample costs can be applied to full sized orders or that there was a raffle contest for those who buy from the circus collection! Ultra fast shipping and A+ customer service too &lt;3



Spoiler












*last photo edited a bit but really brings the colors to the forefront! I have Spider-Sense on my brows and tinting my lipgloss as well*


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 11, 2014)

So I decided that I actually need the Shiro Nic Cage glosses and eyeshadow in my life. Not want; NEED! So now I just need to save a little and find a reason to break my no-buy for them that won't make me feel so guilty.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 11, 2014)

Also, this thread made me dig out my GDE shadows and I plan on showing them some major love for awhile. I forgot how beautiful and sparkly they are :wub:   I think I need some more now.

ETA: I am on Shiro's website now making a wish list.

I am for sure getting the Nic Cage shadow, glosses, the earth mightiest heroes collection, and the you know nothing shadow (Team jon Snow forever)

Question: Do the clamshells have the artwork on them as well? The main reason for buying the Nic cage glosses is for the funny pictures. Right now I can only afford samples (the shadow samples last me forever though), but I will splurge on the full size glosses to get the Nic Cage label if the clamshells don't


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got my ITA sub today and oh my goodness, the extras were amazing.  I will be ordering full sizes of Ashitaka from Dusk Cosmetics and Candy Hearts fein Chinovi.  Both were just gorgeous.  And my GDE extra was a color on my wish list...Girlfriend Sweater.

I also got a trade today from a lovely lady who included samples of 9 different GDE colors.  Only one was one I have tried before. It was a GREAT mail day!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

A quick note for those wondering about Shiro's TAT right now: I just received an order placed in the 5th. It was shipped on the 9th! (Quick delivery from them to me is practically overnight because they're about half an hour from me, depending on traffic.)


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD. I got my order from Fyrinnae today. I literally squeed with joy when I opened my mailbox. I got 5 shadows, 3 lip lustres and the pixie epoxy. The sample size shadows are really big. I'm super impressed. I've also found my perfect every day fall lip color. I will be beyond a shadow of a doubt buying full size products very very soon. I can't wait until tomorrow to play!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

Aww, I got Shiro Nightfury today!  I had somehow convinced myself that it's black with purple and aqua sparkle.  It's not.  It's purple!  (No swatches yet because, to make a long story short, I can't open it yet.  But the label is absolutely adorable!)


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 12, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam, the clamshells for Shiro do NOT have the artwork on them sadly. I also think it would be easier to work with glosses in full size form regardless. A bit of a pain in the clamshell for me, but they do have a ton of product in them.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam The Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection is glorious, absolutely GLORIOUS

My Darling Girl order arrived today... but unfortunately, I won't be back at my apartment until Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Lavender Town struggles continue... and I've also been mentally crafting my low-buy allowances for future months in order to accommodate different collections and sales. For September, Aromaleigh's new website should be launched, the Kate's Colors by Dawn Eyes might be up for sale, and hopefully i+ta decides to have a labor day sale again (I may choose to buy a lucky pack rather than the subscription). For October, I read somewhere that this is the last year that Shiro will be re-releasing their Halloween '12 collection (inspired by The Nightmare Before Christmas) so I know I'll want that. November has Black Friday (although Cyber Monday is on December 1... and I'm a December baby, therefore purchasing madness may happen). Indies are definitely wreaking havoc on my low-buy fantasies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 12, 2014)

@@rachelshine thank you. I will purchase the full size then. I'll only buy 2 then.

@@chibimorph I just keep looking at them. So pretty! I am going to get the full size Loki one just because I am utterly obsessed with him. I need the others, but samples will have to do for now. The captain America one though....ughhh so sparkly!

So my wishlist/ buylist now includes:

Full size: I am burdened with glorious purpose, You know nothing, and the Nic Cage shadows. Also the petit four and shiny car Nic Cage glosses (Too lazy to type the names out lol)

Samples of the Earth's Mightiest Heroes


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves the Nic Cage glosses. I feel like those are the kinds of things you whip out in public and everyone stares/giggles.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm not sure if I asked this yet, but what is the average TAT for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab orders? I just ordered me some Snake Oil and Croquet!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> @@meaganola I'm not sure if I asked this yet, but what is the average TAT for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab orders? I just ordered me some Snake Oil and Croquet!


It can vary widely depending on what's going on. With those two, I'm guessing two or three weeks. They just released the Metamorphosis collection, so there are bonkers orders going on, but small general catalog orders are frequently filled quicker.

And Halloween in Indieworld is going to break me. I can tell already.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 12, 2014)

I just made my first order for Shiro Cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'm in the club now


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

I just did my first Shiro order too! I've been lemming on the Nic Cage glosses for a week!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It can vary widely depending on what's going on. With those two, I'm guessing two or three weeks. They just released the Metamorphosis collection, so there are bonkers orders going on, but small general catalog orders are frequently filled quicker.
> 
> And Halloween in Indieworld is going to break me. I can tell already.


Metamorphosis, like Roman mythology? Or like Kafka?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam I Understood That Reference is amazing! It has red duochrome AND silvery white sparkles :wizard:

@@meaganola I empathize with the Halloween collections... I already sense that I'm going to want full-sizes of the Shiro collection (unless I can buy the stickers somewhere else) (and potentially stuff by Notoriously Morbid and i+ta).


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

Does Red Apple Lipstick count as indie? If so, I am now in the club too! Haha, I just purchased their new mascara, The Lash Project, last week when it launched.

I got 20% off and free shipping, and I think $5 off too for signing up for emails. So I got it for a really good price!

Also, they sent me a lipstick sample of 'Audrey', one of their most popular colors (kind of mauvey pink, in a cream finish) AND a full balm - they apparently make this really good balm. That was super sweet! 

Anyway, I haven't tried it yet, but wanted to see if it counted as Indie so I can come down the rabbit hole too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 12, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I just bought 50 5ml jars on amazon but they didn't have sifters.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Cosmetic-Containers-Eyshadow-Container/dp/B00AKYYSCM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1407708804&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=5ml+jars
> 
> They work for my Baggie samples.


Thanks, I just picked these up also! I haven't touched a single baggie sample I have yet because..too much trouble...Looks like I'll be making jars this weekend and now I just have to find a sticker that will work so I can label them.  I think I still have extras of those neon garage sale stickers, and I'm hoping those might work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Does Red Apple Lipstick count as indie? If so, I am now in the club too! Haha, I just purchased their new mascara, The Lash Project, last week when it launched.
> 
> I got 20% off and free shipping, and I think $5 off too for signing up for emails. So I got it for a really good price!
> 
> ...


The Rallye Balm is great stuff! I use a mouthpiece at night for both sleep apnea and teeth-grinding, and my lips end up feeling like alligator skin in the mornings. Rallye Balm applied before bed does a great job of beating the pants off my dryness!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

@@Bflopolska Neither! Butterflies and moths! It's a tribute to the perfumer's daughter, who is *fascinated* by them and has been since she was a baby.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

@@meaganola oh good!!! I'd feel really weird putting something behind my ears that was inspired by giant cockroaches.

I would however buy Douchebag solid fragrance from Aromi, an Etsy vendor, just because of the name, and because of the hot-and-cold running fantasy I have of doing something to shock my inlaws (because Louie won't let me hang a pair of testicles on the Christmas tree!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

I put on the Shiro Nic Cage Speakeasy gloss (from my lovely FGM @@meaganola !) for the first time last week, and I have to let you guys know that just out of the tube it is OH HAI VAMPY FLAPPER GOTH GIRL, and I about freaked out because that is *not* what it looks like in the lips pic online!  It's pretty much the exact color in the tube, which has never happened with me in a gloss before.  However, all I had to do was blot it a bit, and it turned into the most gorgeous deep berry.

And then it lasted ALL DAMN DAY.  And it's now my most favorite thing ever.  I'm wearing it again today with my Bad Wolf teeturtle shirt,  and GCC eyeshadows in Bad Wolf (heh) and Don't Blink.  I'm so nerdy right now AND I LOVE IT.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I put on the Shiro Nic Cage Speakeasy gloss (from my lovely FGM @@meaganola !) for the first time last week, and I have to let you guys know that just out of the tube it is OH HAI VAMPY FLAPPER GOTH GIRL, and I about freaked out because that is *not* what it looks like in the lips pic online!  It's pretty much the exact color in the tube, which has never happened with me in a gloss before.  However, all I had to do was blot it a bit, and it turned into the most gorgeous deep berry.
> 
> And then it lasted ALL DAMN DAY.  And it's now my most favorite thing ever.  I'm wearing it again today with my Bad Wolf teeturtle shirt,  and GCC eyeshadows in Bad Wolf (heh) and Don't Blink.  I'm so nerdy right now AND I LOVE IT.


Are we perchance a Doctor Who fan???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was pleased at all the Buffalo references during the first seasons and especially with David Tennant, who really needs to be served up on a giant dinner plate with a side of A-1. It was supposedly in honor of a local club (in which my husband was very active before he became an old married fart) who kept particularly good archives and so were helpful in piecing together missing episodes.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

Ooh, Ooh! 1,000th post!!! I really need my champagne and a good foot rub right now!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

What?  I have no idea what you're talking about... Doctor... Who?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is so awesome!  I've only gotten into the newer series, but um YES on David Tennant on a plate, YUM.

Congrats on your 1000th post!   :mussical:  Yay you!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

@@Bflopolska Do you have hair in need of some oil?

http://blackphoenixtradingpost.com/shop/hair-loosened-soiled-mid-orgies-limited-edition-our-lady-of-pain-hair-gloss/

There is usually a collection for Lupercalia -- Valentine's Day -- based on shunga. Not worksafe. At all.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> What?  I have no idea what you're talking about... Doctor... Who?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That is so awesome!  I've only gotten into the newer series, but um YES on David Tennant on a plate, YUM.
> 
> Congrats on your 1000th post!   :mussical:  Yay you!!!


I meant to say the first seasons of the newer episodes, starting with Christopher Eccleston. My favorite remains Dinner...I mean, David Tennant.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Bflopolska Do you have hair in need of some oil?
> 
> http://blackphoenixtradingpost.com/shop/hair-loosened-soiled-mid-orgies-limited-edition-our-lady-of-pain-hair-gloss/
> 
> There is usually a collection for Lupercalia -- Valentine's Day -- based on shunga. Not worksafe. At all.


My oh MY...! That is BAD!!! Of course I do need to restock my overnight orgy bag, so thank you kindly for the suggestion!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know why I have been holding off on ordering from Shiro, especially since one of the Nic Cage glosses reminds me of a gloss that was my favorite color ever.  But I think I am about to place my first order. I haven't paid a lot of attention to the shadows.  Quick couple of must haves?  Or most uniques?

ETA:  I went back and added some of the colors @@rachelshine suggested for me back in July.  And now I remember why I had not yet placed a Shiro order.  My order total is a little high.  And I know I will be making at least one more GDE order this month for Deadly Hollywood, possibly two orders depending on what kind of Wednesday deals she comes up with.  And I want to place a Hello Waffle order when she re-opens on the 15th.  And Hello waffle will have a new Alternate Universe collection release on Christines's birthday (Aug 29).  Will someone please remind me that I don't have to have all of the pretties NOW.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> My oh MY...! That is BAD!!! Of course I do need to restock my overnight orgy bag, so thank you kindly for the suggestion!


An overnight orgy bag?  I so want to know what is in that bag, but am so afraid to ask.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> An overnight orgy bag?  I so want to know what is in that bag, but am so afraid to ask.


Essentially, everything but clothing.


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

hey guys! new around here and new to the indie scene. started with sugarpill and now i'm on to GDE... i am sooooo in love.  i need everything. after i get all of my GDE stuff ordered im going to start on GCC i think. this is freaking addicting. 

ps i CAN NOT wait for my OTM to get here. I saw a sneek peek on IG. TDF.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I don't know why I have been holding off on ordering from Shiro, especially since one of the Nic Cage glosses reminds me of a gloss that was my favorite color ever.  But I think I am about to place my first order. I haven't paid a lot of attention to the shadows.  Quick couple of must haves?  Or most uniques?
> 
> ETA:  I went back and added some of the colors @@rachelshine suggested for me back in July.  And now I remember why I had not yet placed a Shiro order.  My order total is a little high.  And I know I will be making at least one more GDE order this month for Deadly Hollywood, possibly two orders depending on what kind of Wednesday deals she comes up with.  And I want to place a Hello Waffle order when she re-opens on the 15th.  And Hello waffle will have a new Alternate Universe collection release on Christines's birthday (Aug 29).  Will someone please remind me that I don't have to have all of the pretties NOW.


I have a bunch I can recommend! (from my own stash and from looking at swatches/reading about people's faves and staples).

But if you're not interested in grabbing Nightfury, I would wait until September to see if you like the CotM. Shiro should be re-releasing her Halloween collection inspired by The Nightmare Before Christmas in October (this is supposedly the last year that this specific Halloween collection is being re-released). In the past years, there has also been a Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale.

But Shiro is definitely popular for very good reasons!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> ps i CAN NOT wait for my OTM to get here. I saw a sneek peek on IG. TDF.


I couldn't help myself, I peeked



Spoiler












Also, I want some Shiro. I wish this no buy was working out better than I had hoped...  :wacko:


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

i have a photo but idk how to do the spoiler thing... it doesnt show the color really but there is a description... i would hate to upset anyone by just posting it :/


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

oh there it is! you found it!


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> hey guys! new around here and new to the indie scene. started with sugarpill and now i'm on to GDE... i am sooooo in love.  i need everything. after i get all of my GDE stuff ordered im going to start on GCC i think. this is freaking addicting.
> 
> ps i CAN NOT wait for my OTM to get here. I saw a sneek peek on IG. TDF.


Welcome! I'm not really that into indie cosmetics yet, but I would like to support indie creators.

Hey guys, do any of you use Pumpkin and Poppy? I've been kind of eyeing the cream highlight in 'Lady of Light' and their contour for cool, fair skin, 'Oak Bark' after watching Ecoholic Beauty's video. They look so pretty.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 12, 2014)

@ welcome!!! As they chant on the indiemakeupandmore subreddit, ONE OF US, ONE OF US!! 

OMG, the OTM looks amaze!! Cannot wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Vee is wonderfulllll.


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

thanks! 

i adore being around people that are on my level of makeup obsessed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i may have to check out that subreddit!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I couldn't help myself, I peeked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have been trying to do a no buy since March.  I came kind of close in June.  But unless someone blocks this thread from my computer, I am NEVER going to get there.  Oh well, I am supporting independent businesses with my money now instead of huge corporations.  I can feel better about that, right?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> hey guys! new around here and new to the indie scene. started with sugarpill and now i'm on to GDE... i am sooooo in love.  i need everything. after i get all of my GDE stuff ordered im going to start on GCC i think. this is freaking addicting.
> 
> ps i CAN NOT wait for my OTM to get here. I saw a sneek peek on IG. TDF.


And hi Gwen, we're kind of neighbors!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with all above who are anxious about Halloween indie collections. Notoriously Morbid is putting out a "Blood Countess" collection on the 22nd of this month and by the name alone, I want it. &gt;.&lt;
Plus Deadly Hollywood from GDE (Luckily I feel like I only *need* a few of those items) *Vee keeps posting teasers of her Halloween collection and I'm doomed when that launches. So much want....*
I need to own Nightfury from Shiro by the end of the month because I refuse to let that one slip away

I cannot believe that in the past month and a half I have tried so many Indies (a lot in thanks to this thread) I now can say I have solid opinions on Aromaleigh, Shiro, Geek Chic Cosmetics, Glamour Doll Eyes, My Pretty Zombie and have Victorian Disco out there on the way eventually (I still am giddy for that surprise to finally show up)

Because of this new love affair with Indies I have lost nearly all interest with beauty boxes/subs and dropped half of them. (I am getting 3, Yes 3, black eyeliners and 2 different dry shampoos from 2 boxes this month and all I keep thinking is "WHY? Why am I buying this random crap when I would so much rather buy indie items?")

Basically, you ladies are fantastic (even if enabling like crazy) and indie companies are equally fantastic and I am so glad I fell down this hole because it is SO much fun.


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> And hi Gwen, we're kind of neighbors!


HEY! we totally are! that's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Yeah, I have been trying to do a no buy since March.  I came kind of close in June.  But unless someone blocks this thread from my computer, I am NEVER going to get there.  Oh well, I am supporting independent businesses with my money now instead of huge corporations.  I can feel better about that, right?


I *always* feel good about supporting small businesses and when I get personal little notes it warms my heart knowing that I really AM supporting a real persons passion. Sure makes me feel better. However it does make a trip to Ulta really depressing because I simply cant believe the outrageous prices compared to indies lol. Indies keep my away from Ulta and in the long run, save me money. haha


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

Impulse Cosmetics semi-annual sale (ends Friday, August 15 at 11:59pm EST)

15% off all orders

OR 20% off orders $60+

One free surprise gift with every $25 spent.

http://www.impulsecosmetics.com/

Disclaimer/warnings/notes:

People here have had issues with the lipstick samples

People on the /r/indiemakeupandmore have had issues with their customer service (and lipstick products not being true to color)

Impulse Cosmetics has had issues with stealing another brand's (Fyrinnae) eyeshadow pictures (this has been remedied)


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I *always* feel good about supporting small businesses and when I get personal little notes it warms my heart knowing that I really AM supporting a real persons passion. Sure makes me feel better. However it does make a trip to Ulta really depressing because I simply cant believe the outrageous prices compared to indies lol. Indies keep my away from Ulta and in the long run, save me money. haha



i will always be a fan of UD, Nars, Too Faced... but there's something about these little jars that makes me so stinking happy. like you can just tell that whoever made it is so proud of it... it really shows in the quality and complexity. love love love.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

You guys. YOU GUYS! Word is that some of our beloved companies are talking about having a joint sub box starting next year! There may or may not be monthly themes. That's still under discussion. I'm ready to sign up now!


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

ooohhhhhh i will throw my ipsy bag out the window for an indie sub.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

Just tell me which direction to throw my money!!!  I'M SO THERE.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

That's pretty much my response. Give a date and time so I can set my alarm, please! NEED THIS! I'll be super bummed if I've managed to drum up so much excitement that I manage to shut myself out of a slot, though.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Also, I want some Shiro. I wish this no buy was working out better than I had hoped...  :wacko:


There's a part of me that wants to go "TO HELL WITH THE MAKEUP NO-BUY" - but I'm still sticking with it one day at a time. There is also a part of me that wants all of the Shiro and Detrivore    (and, you know, everything else...)

Edit: I think part of my difficulty resisting Shiro (in addition to awesome products and customer service), is that the pictures make the eyeshadows look like delectable little balls of ice cream (I can't be the only one that thinks this way... right?)


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

What is the best way to use pigments on your lips?  I keep seeing certain colors marked as lip safe, but I am not sure how to use them that way?  Do I mix them with something first and then apply?  Brush over a colorless balm or gloss?  What's the right technique?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What is the best way to use pigments on your lips?  I keep seeing certain colors marked as lip safe, but I am not sure how to use them that way?  Do I mix them with something first and then apply?  Brush over a colorless balm or gloss?  What's the right technique?


I think people mix them with a clear gloss.

There are some indie brands that sell a clear gloss-base, but the Placebo by Life's Entropy is the only one I can think of right now:

http://shop.lifesentropy.com/collections/766089-lip-theory/products/8198676-placebo

Life's Entropy is currently closed because the owner is moving (you can still make orders but they won't be processed until next month).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> There's a part of me that wants to go "TO HELL WITH THE MAKEUP NO-BUY" - but I'm still sticking with it one day at a time. There is also a part of me that wants all of the Shiro and Detrivore    (and, you know, everything else...)


I'm just trying to remind myself that anything I buy will needed to be packed for when I move at the end of the month, and anything that arrives at my parents after I move, I will have to drive here and get. Even if they are itty bitty sample shadows from Shiro, I will still have to pack them! And I have enough crap as it is to pack.

But umm this Indie ultimate subscription...sign me up. I'll cancel everything else.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

I use CW Bigelow clear gloss, mainly because I already had a few tubes in my stash in various flavors from past B&amp;BW sales. I just mix a little pigment into the gloss (lip brush, Q-Tip , whatever's handy) like I'm going to be foiling.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 12, 2014)

I received my latest order of jars so I spent last night putting sample baggies into jars and making a list of all my indie makeup


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I couldn't help myself, I peeked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGGGGG YAAAAS, so glad I peeked!!



Spoiler



This might mean I get to not buy the FULL COLLECTION of Deadly Hollywood and perhaps just mini jars of the shadows


----------



## BSquared (Aug 12, 2014)

An indie sub box!?!? GIMMIE!!


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMGGGGG YAAAAS, so glad I peeked!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that too for like a whole minute and then figured i was kidding myself since im sure i will buy the whole freaking thing hahahaha im hopeless.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 13, 2014)

An indie sub box sounds amazing! I really hope it actually happens.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What is the best way to use pigments on your lips?  I keep seeing certain colors marked as lip safe, but I am not sure how to use them that way?  Do I mix them with something first and then apply?  Brush over a colorless balm or gloss?  What's the right technique?


It's not indie, but MAC lip mix comes in glossy or matte and wears _really_ well on the lips. I use it will all sorts of looks pigments, not just MAC ones, so I know it works for indie pigments as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

In totally unrelated news, I got some Silk Naturals cream shadow in Sunnyville.  It looks like it's a super shimmery peach!  I can't open it yet, though, so I won't know for sure for a little while.  I'm looking forward to trying this out as a base.  I think it's going to be very interesting with a blurple like Nightfury.

(Also, I'm headed to Astoria on Saturday, so I will be breaking out GCC Truffle Shuffle lipstick for that journey even though it is *not* a good color for me!)

ETA:  I have some more info on the all-indie sub, but it's not happening immediately, and I'm afraid of repeating the same info over and over or posting little bits every three hours, so I'm going to hold off a little while before I say any more so I can just say everything all together in one post.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> ETA:  I have some more info on the all-indie sub, but it's not happening immediately, and I'm afraid of repeating the same info over and over or posting little bits every three hours, so I'm going to hold off a little while before I say any more so I can just say everything all together in one post.


Such a tease   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone know if the Deadly Hollywood collection is LE or permanent? I just realized I'm going to be out of town when it's released &amp; I'm pretty sure I won't have cell service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I can just grab it when I get back!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anyone know if the Deadly Hollywood collection is LE or permanent? I just realized I'm going to be out of town when it's released &amp; I'm pretty sure I won't have cell service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I can just grab it when I get back!


Permanent! You're good girl!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Permanent! You're good girl!


Yesss! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 13, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> There's a part of me that wants to go "TO HELL WITH THE MAKEUP NO-BUY" - but I'm still sticking with it one day at a time. There is also a part of me that wants all of the Shiro and Detrivore    (and, you know, everything else...)
> 
> *Edit: I think part of my difficulty resisting Shiro (in addition to awesome products and customer service), is that the pictures make the eyeshadows look like delectable little balls of ice cream (I can't be the only one that thinks this way... right?)*


I always think this too!! They're irresistible. 



Kelly Silva said:


> I*'m just trying to remind myself that anything I buy will needed to be packed for when I move at the end of the month*, and anything that arrives at my parents after I move, I will have to drive here and get. Even if they are itty bitty sample shadows from Shiro, I will still have to pack them! And I have enough crap as it is to pack.
> 
> But umm this Indie ultimate subscription...sign me up. I'll cancel everything else.


I keep telling myself this same thing and while I've actually cut back on other subs and stuff, it definitely hasn't helped my new indie addiction. I have no willpower.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 13, 2014)

So behind on this thread. I got jars at Michael's and repotted thirty of my sample bags over the weekend. I also got the elf glitter primer on clearance at Target and am not a huge fan of it so far. 

My Fyrinnae, Shiro, and Impulse orders came in over the weekend and have been slowly trying a little bit of everything. I have SO MANY lipstick and lip gloss samples right now.

Shiro - not really a fan of my Red in My Ledger, but LOVE my two Nic Cage ones (Saturday Night Fever and Shiny Bright Red Cars) and Who Swallowed A Star.

Impulse - I was most excited about Electric City and I pretty much hate this color on me. Love Girl Talk and hate myself for getting the clamshell instead of the full size when it's discontinued now. My boyfriend is a big fan of Storque and I really like Dementia.

Fyrinnae - Got 9 different colors. Favorites so far are Sexy Nerd, Nemesis, and Meloncholy. 

Now I'm waiting on my Femme Fatale samples that shipped last week, but they're coming from Australia and there's no tracking so I figure they'll just surprise me one day. My All That Sass/Kiss My Sass order shipped today and should be here later this week. She even refunded part of my shipping which was nice.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh speaking of All That Sass/Kiss My Sass, there's a 20% discount code: GDEOTM0714 exp. 8/31


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Reminder:  It's Wednesday, and that usually means something from GDE!  You have to join the group and wait to be added (it doesn't take very long, like maybe a few hours during the day), though, and not just like the company page.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Reminder: It's Wednesday, and that usually means something from GDE! You have to join the group and wait to be added (it doesn't take very long, like maybe a few hours during the day), though, and not just like the company page.


I'm excited! It's time for me to have that gold GWP and I think I'll be picking up the highlighter you suggested.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 13, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHH I just HATE myself!!! There is no turning back--as Bloom says in "The Producers," "No way out...no way out..."

I have orders standing with Shiro, Darling Girl, GDE, and Limnit Lipstick, with samples still pending from Meow, StarCrushed Minerals, and Etherealle. When they all finally go out, I'm going to give my poor mail carrier the hernia of his lifetime.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone have the fullsize Infatuation or Texas Tea from Impulse?  If so, could you post swatches?  I am especially interested in Infatuation.  It looks like it might be too light for me, but a pink gold duochrome is perfect for me.  I ordered the sample size, it is gorgeous in the clamshell, but I can't really get it to show on my lips.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

*My Beauty Addiction sale (August 13-17):*

25% off all storefronts with code BACK2SCHOOL

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBeautyAddiction

http://mybeautyaddiction.com/

My Beauty Addiction is known for their lip products.

I have some of their eyeshadows - and although the shadows are nice, they're nothing special for indies.

I ordered from them several months ago and received my order 2 days after ordering (they did not send out tracking info).

*Medusa's Make-Up sale (ends August 17):*

take $2 off every item in your cart with code take2

http://www.medusasmakeup.com/

Note: I'm not entirely sure what Medusa's Make-Up's indie status is (they might be considered a very large indie) - most of their products are made in the US (and some are sourced outside), and I don't know if their products are hand-blended (because again, they seem quite large for an indie). Medusa's make-up also sells to different retailers/boutiques (some people have found their things at places like Hot Topic).

*Hello Waffle has re-opened*

There's no sale, but the old prices are currently in place and will increase on the 22nd. The new collection and new blush shades will be coming out on the 29th (Christine's birthday) - and apparently there will be a sale with this (%off = Christine's age). You can make an order now with the old prices and then make an order on her birthday (the 29th) with code HOLDMYORDER to combine shipping. It's more clear on her facebook page.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 13, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> *Hello Waffle has re-opened*
> 
> There's no sale, but the old prices are currently in place and will increase on the 22nd. The new collection and new blush shades will be coming out on the 29th (Christine's birthday) - and apparently there will be a sale with this (%off = Christine's age). You can make an order now with the old prices and then make an order on her birthday (the 29th) with code HOLDMYORDER to combine shipping. It's more clear on her facebook page.


Decisions, decisions.  Do I use my 10 percent code from my last order, or wait and use the higher birthday code on the higher prices not knowing how much she is raising prices or how old she is.  And so I order mostly Painted Flowers, Persinette or Musicians Collection?

I STILL haven't placed that Shiro order.  But I have a cart full for Shiro and Chinovi.  I have placed orders with GDE, My Pretty Zombie and Dusk Cosmetics this week.  And my All that Sass order from last week has shipped.  Can someone please change my paypal password?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Decisions, decisions.  Do I use my 10 percent code from my last order, or wait and use the higher birthday code on the higher prices not knowing how much she is raising prices or how old she is.  And so I order mostly Painted Flowers, Persinette or Musicians Collection?
> 
> I STILL haven't placed that Shiro order.  But I have a cart full for Shiro and Chinovi.  I have placed orders with GDE, My Pretty Zombie and Dusk Cosmetics this week.  And my All that Sass order from last week has shipped.  Can someone please change my paypal password?


Not to be creepy, but I think Christine is around 23-25... (she mentioned her age in /r/indiemakeupandmore before, and she's around my age). I, of course, could be totally wrong... but she has graduated college, so 22 might be a safe lower limit guess.

Her new price changes are tentatively:

- Individual eyeshadow sample listings will be removed, but samples can be bought in mix and match packs of 5-10

- Samples of entire collections will still be available

- Eyeshadow minis (previously unavailable): tentatively $3.25 for 1/3-1/2tsp in a 3g jar (will not have custom labels/art; will have generic Hello Waffle label)

- Full Eyeshadow: $6 for 3/4tsp in a 5g jar

- Pressed eyeshadow: $6.50

- Blush samples will still be available

- Blush minis: $5.50 for 3/4tsp in a 10g jar

- Full Blush: $8.50 for 34g (approx 1.5-2tsp) in 20g jar

I kind of want to just buy everything I don't have... (I have the Musician Collection and the Painted Flowers collection and 7 full-sized blushes; a part of me wants samples of all of the other collections; I need help)


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 13, 2014)

@@chibimorph, you are my favoritest, the bestest stalker ever!  (Please do Secret Santa this year and please get me, although part of me kind of wants @@Bflopolska because I think one of her overnight orgy bags could rock my world!)

In some ways though, my decision got even harder.  I really like mini jars.  I tend to only order sample baggies if I am really unsure of the color, it's a color that I like but I see myself using for just a few special looks, or if it is a company that is new to me and I want to kind of test the product.  And I rarely order full size jars, because I have so many shadows I would never go through them in full size.  Although with three collections calling my name so loudly (although there are a few colors in each that I would not order because I just don't see myself using them) samples seem a little less rough on the pocket book at the moment.  Add in the fact that I really like Christine.  She and Vee are the two I feel best about ordering from.  *sigh*


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@chibimorph, you are my favoritest, the bestest stalker ever!  (Please do Secret Santa this year and please get me, although part of me kind of wants @@Bflopolska because I think one of her overnight orgy bags could rock my world!)
> 
> In some ways though, my decision got even harder.  I really like mini jars.  I tend to only order sample baggies if I am really unsure of the color, it's a color that I like but I see myself using for just a few special looks, or if it is a company that is new to me and I want to kind of test the product.  And I rarely order full size jars, because I have so many shadows I would never go through them in full size.  Although with three collections calling my name so loudly (although there are a few colors in each that I would not order because I just don't see myself using them) samples seem a little less rough on the pocket book at the moment.  Add in the fact that I really like Christine.  She and Vee are the two I feel best about ordering from.  *sigh*


Aww, thanks! :blush: I don't know if I have time to do Secret Santa this year (or for the next 7-8 years of my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) because I have to focus on my education rather than stalking people on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I've seen a couple of swap reveals, and it looks like people go all out and spend lots of time - I won't be able to accomplish that level of craftiness, so... I'll just enable other people, instead! :lol: It sounds like @@Bflopolska is amassing quite the indie collection in addition to her orgy bags, so you can focus your energies on wishing for her to be your Secret Santa!

For the Hello Waffle samples... I think she mentioned she might be lowering the price for sample baggies to $1.25 each (sold in packs of at least 5, though). But mini-jars are definitely more convenient (and I think Hello Waffle is trying to focus on selling mini-jars rather than samples).


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 13, 2014)

lalalalala, no-buys suck its for the best but still...I am glad Hello Waffle is open again as I want to try them (still a HW virgin) but I keep telling myself to wait on more purchases until Deadly Hollywood (GDE) and Blood Countess (Notoriously Morbid) I can be strong. *deep breath*
In the meantime, here are swatches from the Glamour Doll Eyes "Pick Your Poison" collection. As a botany fanatic obsessed with natural poisons I knew I needed this collection but the fact that they are sparkly metallic makes them pretty much a perfect set for me. I just love these.




I am currently wearing Lethal and Malicious with Corrode under my eyes and I love it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> lalalalala, no-buys suck its for the best but still...I am glad Hello Waffle is open again as I want to try them (still a HW virgin) but I keep telling myself to wait on more purchases until Deadly Hollywood (GDE) and Blood Countess (Notoriously Morbid) I can be strong. *deep breath*
> 
> In the meantime, here are swatches from the Glamour Doll Eyes "Pick Your Poison" collection. As a botany fanatic obsessed with natural poisons I knew I needed this collection but the fact that they are sparkly metallic makes them pretty much a perfect set for me. I just love these.
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous swatch photo!  I'm so happy I picked up Mushroom today, Malicious is going on my list next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 13, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> lalalalala, no-buys suck its for the best but still...I am glad Hello Waffle is open again as I want to try them (still a HW virgin) but I keep telling myself to wait on more purchases until Deadly Hollywood (GDE) and Blood Countess (Notoriously Morbid) I can be strong. *deep breath*
> 
> In the meantime, here are swatches from the Glamour Doll Eyes "Pick Your Poison" collection. As a botany fanatic obsessed with natural poisons I knew I needed this collection but the fact that they are sparkly metallic makes them pretty much a perfect set for me. I just love these.
> 
> ...


Can I just say how much I love your swatches? I think I need all of these.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 13, 2014)

So I decided today that I am going to cancel my ipsy and use that money to buy one or two indie items a month instead. I will enjoy those more than 1or 2 samples out of 5 that I'd like


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

Have there been any sneak peeks or swatches released for Blood Countess?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Have there been any sneak peeks or swatches released for Blood Countess?


Nope. All I know is that it's scheduled for release on the 22nd, and (I need to check this part) fall Coffin Kissers will release either this Friday or with the BC collection.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

Bah!  I want to see the pretty colors!!!!  I'm gonna play my own little violin of sadness...


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 13, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Can I just say how much I love your swatches? I think I need all of these.


Awe! Thank you! I have a hard time with auto focus killing my sparkles often though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have pretty good lighting opportunities at my current apartment, I hope that doesnt change much when I move. *But huge bonus to new place is I GET MY OWN BATHROOM!* (I share my place with 2 men and a little boy so this makes me immensely happy)



Lolo22 said:


> That is a gorgeous swatch photo!  I'm so happy I picked up Mushroom today, Malicious is going on my list next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so impressed with Mushroom it is just so lovely, and Malicious is just simply to die for. I think Malicious is my top fav, but its hard to pick! I love bright colors, but I also love my metallics and darks too



magicalmom said:


> Have there been any sneak peeks or swatches released for Blood Countess?


Not that I have found ANYWHERE....and I am sooo impatient. I have decided that no matter what it is, I will order this collection as a formal "Introduction to Notoriously Morbid" (it keeps me from pulling the trigger too soon at the very least) lol. Elizabeth (Erzsébet) Bathory has always been somewhat of an historical obsession of mine.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 13, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey guys, do any of you use Pumpkin and Poppy? I've been kind of eyeing the cream highlight in 'Lady of Light' and their contour for cool, fair skin, 'Oak Bark' after watching Ecoholic Beauty's video. They look so pretty.


I'm impatiently waiting for her return as well as a restock of Oak Bark.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I also really want the Peppermint Butter Balm.  I'm not big on sticking my fingers in lip products, but the description sounds so good I actually don't mind.  lol


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Does anyone have the fullsize Infatuation or Texas Tea from Impulse?  If so, could you post swatches?  I am especially interested in Infatuation.  It looks like it might be too light for me, but a pink gold duochrome is perfect for me.  I ordered the sample size, it is gorgeous in the clamshell, but I can't really get it to show on my lips.


I have Infatuation and Texas Tea. I posted a swatch w/indoor and outdoor lighting towards the beginning of the thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Infatuation is gorgeous and sheer, and Texas Tea is very pigmented and VERY bronze. It's an Autumn-only color for me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 13, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for her return as well as a restock of Oak Bark.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I also really want the Peppermint Butter Balm.  I'm not big on sticking my fingers in lip products, but the description sounds so good I actually don't mind.  lol


I just ordered this yesterday!

I'm not excited about a loose powder. I know it's pretty easy to press loose shadows; could I just press this?


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to list out all the shades I got from Vee/have from GDE in general and y'all let me know what you want a swatch of! 

*These are in no particular order, just literally grabbed from my stash, tho I might order them now. Deciding to organize by color or collection...

- Cement Heart (from OTM Aug '14)

- Ancestry (Super Shadows Collection) 

- Spider Sense (Super Shadows Collection)

- Vigilante (Super Shadows Collection)

- Grandiloquent (Paper Runway Collection)

- Nice Kicks (Paper Runway Collection) 

- S&amp;M (OTM May '13)

- Cat Walk

- Midnight Kiss (NYE GWP 2013)

- Melancholy (Jacqueline Collection)

- Southern Lace (Bloggers Collection)

- Gold Digger

- Vulnerable (Halo Collection) 

- Ahoy Sailor 

- Going Green (Bloggers Collection)

- Unicorn 

- Prankster

- Dazzle Me

- Reckless (Matte Masculine Collection)

- Facade (Matte Masculine Collection)

- Shamrock (Jessica Harlow Collection) 

- Feverish (Pick Your Poison Collection)

- Lace Panties

- Courageous (Matte Masculine Collection)

- Flawless

- Fiji Mermaid (Circus Collection)

- Electric Chair (Circus Collection)

- Bearded Lady (Circus Collection)

- Cotton Candy (Circus Collection)

- Presumptuous (Matte Masculine Collection)

- Candy Floss *I have 2 of these, who has been extra special/really wants this??*

- DinoSpotz

- Disguise

- Picture Whore

- Tawdry *I have 2 of these, who has been extra special/really wants this??* (Matte Feminine Collection)

- Angel Wings

- Mermaids Plumage (June GWP)

- Boardwalk (July GWP) 

- #FlashbackFriday (April GWP)

- Arsenic (Halloween Collection 2013)

- Evacuate

- Conceited (Matte Feminine Collection)

- Corrode (Pick Your Poison Collection)

- Trophy Wife

- Brown Eyed Girl

- Malicious (Pick Your Poison Collection)

- Whoa Dog (Blush)

- Start a Rumor (Blush)

- Reality Check (Blush)

- Hollywood Affair (Blush)

PHEW. I really hope someone doesn't say all, cuz it'll take alllll day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll try and edit with what collection these are from too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

@@rachelshine Did you post that list with bulletpoints? If so, what browser are you using? That shows up as a block o'text for me, and I'm thinking it has to do with browser incompatibility, so I want to report it as a (REALLY ANNOYING) bug, but I need to know what browser you're using. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys! My second Haus of Gloi order came with a Fall scent for the free sample perfume! Pumpkin Eater, om nom nom


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@rachelshine Did you post that list with bulletpoints? If so, what browser are you using? That shows up as a block o'text for me, and I'm thinking it has to do with browser incompatibility, so I want to report it as a (REALLY ANNOYING) bug, but I need to know what browser you're using. Thanks!


I see it with bullet points and I am using Firefox.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@rachelshine Did you post that list with bulletpoints? If so, what browser are you using? That shows up as a block o'text for me, and I'm thinking it has to do with browser incompatibility, so I want to report it as a (REALLY ANNOYING) bug, but I need to know what browser you're using. Thanks!


It's bullet points in Chrome.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@rachelshine Did you post that list with bulletpoints? If so, what browser are you using? That shows up as a block o'text for me, and I'm thinking it has to do with browser incompatibility, so I want to report it as a (REALLY ANNOYING) bug, but I need to know what browser you're using. Thanks!


Ewww annoying! I am using Chrome, latest version. 

Let me update it with dashes so you can read it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

@@meaganola, how about now?


----------



## Allison H (Aug 13, 2014)

@@rachelshine, I'd love to see " Ahoy Sailor ", simply because I LOVE the name, and any green shadows...I'm kind of obsessing over green eyeshadows at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow! I'm on a family vacation righ now &amp; my favorite thread is hopping!! Wahoo for indies!!! When I get home I need to make a shiro order (hello Nightfury, I must have you in my life!). I need so many colors in my life. Ladies, we are hopeless! Hopelessly in love with pretty things!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

@@rachelshine That works! I'm just frustrated with the mobile version dumping the bulletpoints, and it finally occurred to me that I should report it because bullets are *all over* the forum, but if they don't show up for mobile users, why even have them available for the desktop?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I just ordered this yesterday!
> 
> I'm not excited about a loose powder. I know it's pretty easy to press loose shadows; could I just press this?


That's what I had planned to do.  I've tried using a loose contour powder before and I just ended up with a huge mess.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I just ordered this yesterday!
> 
> I'm not excited about a loose powder. I know it's pretty easy to press loose shadows; could I just press this?


I pressed a bunch of samples from Shiro recently in Coastal Scents pans. I got glycerin from TKB trading.  Everything was under $25 bucks for my homemade pressing kit!  I used the instructions here: http://hantasticbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/07/diy-how-to-press-loose-eyeshadow-and.html

My biggest tip is to NOT overdo the glycerin...it will never dry if you do that and it'll be a waste of a beautiful indie!

*Like I only put in one drop off the end of a toothpick** 

As a matter of fact...this reminds me I need to use the Ipsy 25% off at CS to order more pans and palettes so I can make another Shiro order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

(Psst:  You can usually get glycerin at a drugstore, so you don't need to make a special order.  I think it's typically in the first aid section.)


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

I second the being careful with glycerin if you press! It attracts water and there are a couple of people who have had issues with mold growing in their pressed indies (make sure you clean the pans and let them dry COMPLETELY before pressing). If you're worried about mold, you can try adding a bit of the TKB preservative (it has antibacterial and anti-fungal properties) when you mix/press: http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1169&amp;category_id=13


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Sigh.  Heads up:  If you see a shadow on the GDE DQ page, jump on that sucker.  I went back and forth on placing my order for so long that Jayne sold out.  I think it's history.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I do have my sample jar.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been stalking Shiro's website for days and is it weird that I keep seeing some of the shadows and my first thought is "I want to eat that"


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I have been stalking Shiro's website for days and is it weird that I keep seeing some of the shadows and my first thought is "I want to eat that"


Haha! A couple of posts back, I said they look like "delectable little balls of ice cream" - so you're definitely not alone in thinking that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

I fully recognize this is ridiculous:  I have not seen even a single scene from _Orange Is the New Black_ -- either season -- and plan on waiting until Darling Girl releases their OITNB collection.

In unrelated news, HOLY HELL A CLIVE BARKER NAIL WRAP SET!  OH, YES, IT WILL BE MINE. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7GfuTW4E3c&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sigh.  Heads up:  If you see a shadow on the GDE DQ page, jump on that sucker.  I went back and forth on placing my order for so long that Jayne sold out.  I think it's history.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I do have my sample jar.


i may have bought a sample jar of almost all of them. i think i passed on 3 or 4... an orange a yellow and two blues? something like that. i tried to make wise purchases there hahaha i didnt want to get them just to get them but i have a thing with "completing collections" so its starting to bother me that i didnt just go ahead and get them. hopeless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2014)

I am dying to get the entire Musician Collection from Hello Waffle. I am leaning towards waiting until the sale because I am planning on getting samples and I think I should be able to get a better deal that way.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 13, 2014)

When is this OITNB collection being released!!? Oh lord this no buy is going to go all to hell.

PS how did I miss that darling girl existed!!?! OMG HELP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can wait until October, I can wait until October...


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@chibimorph, you are my favoritest, the bestest stalker ever! (Please do Secret Santa this year and please get me, although part of me kind of wants @@Bflopolska because I think one of her overnight orgy bags could rock my world!)


I think I'm going to be the next featured indie if there's enough of a demand for overnight orgy bags! However, the really important question is...what part of them do you think GDE would offer in partnership with an OTM?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I think I'm going to be the next featured indie if there's enough of a demand for overnight orgy bags! However, the really important question is...what part of them do you think GDE would offer in partnership with an OTM?


I'm curiousier and curiousier about these orgy bags...I might consider an orgy bag subscription.

I have the GDE OTM swatches photographed. I've been getting a ton of interruptions today trying to get blogging done, but I will post it in a bit   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and of course also over on the GDE OTM thread.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok here are the GDE OTM swatches



Spoiler



Top row: Cement Heart and Hollywood Affair blush. The blush is blended out on the right side of the swatch.

Bottom row: Teal Me Lies and Homicide Hydraglaze



I really love this month, I love that there's a variety shadow, blush, and lip product. And I love that there's something from another company, and something from a new collection that hasn't released yet. If I were choosing, I would love this dynamic every month. And of course the candy was delicious.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> When is this OITNB collection being released!!? Oh lord this no buy is going to go all to hell.
> 
> PS how did I miss that darling girl existed!!?! OMG HELP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can wait until October, I can wait until October...


Oh no! I posted about Darling Girl's 4 year anniversary sale less than a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Darling Girl doesn't have sales that often). But I guess that's a good thing for your no-buy? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I currently have Shiro's Lavender Town in my cart (I learned that they have a special Lavender Town sticker and there's 10 left in stock). It feels strange to me to pay shipping for a single eyeshadow... so I'm struggling with what else I should add to my cart (and what should wait for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

So my Shiro wishlist is up to $71 with some full size, and a lot of sample baggies. I think since I'm basically turning my rekindled indie love into a subscription like thing I will group them up into a theme kind of thing. Fandoms man, Get me everytime! If they do a Sherlock collection I am just so done with life. (I am staying away from Geek Chic and Aromaleigh because if that)

But first I would like to blame @@meaganola for all this! I was participating in the no-buy threads making my wallet happy and then a harmless Nic Cage lipgloss comment was made, I was then directed here, and then all hades broke loose! :lol: If someone asks me why I'm broke I'll tell them indie shinies happened.

I'm trying really hard to stay off other sites, but Victorian Disco is...just...so pretty

..

I am going to try and be good and only make a $10-$20 purchase each month. My first purchase will most likely be bigger because.....ummm....reasons. I just need them, ok. I am only writing this all out to make it a rule so I don't cave and buy them all now



Spoiler



I will limit my first purchase to:

Full Size:

Burdened with Glorious Purpose: Loki Nuff said

You Know Nothing: John Snow Nuff Said

Nic Cage Nibbling Petit fours in a Posh Victorian Powder Tearoom: Nic Cage nuff said (I want all of these, but I think I will only purchase one per order)

Samples:

The Earth's Mightiest heroes collection (Minus the Loki one)

The Red in My ledger lip gloss

The next purchase will be:

Full Size:

Nic Cage Raking Leaves on a Brisk October Afternoon: I know I should order this in October, but I want it in time for October just so I can wear it starting Oct. 1st and tell people what I'm wearing.

Nic Cage doing the Charleston In a Bustling Speakeasy

Sample:

Hodor

Maiden Queen

Mother of Dragons

Gift Of Mercy

I Loved a Maid

Red Wedding lip gloss

The one after that will be:

Full Size:

Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morn

Samples:

Craken

Lingered In Twilight

Team Rocket

Champion

December:

Nic Cage posing for a calender with shiny bright red cars

Nic Cage getting funky with Saturday Night Fever


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh poo, I tried to do a spoiler I don't know how to!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

@mikaglam  Fixed it for you!  And now you know why I {a} directed the discussion away from the low/low-buy thread and {b} named this thread what I did!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

@@meaganola Thank you! I'm like a crow, I will follow the shinies. Indies claimed yet another victim.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 14, 2014)

*making wish lists, making wish lists*
My Birthday is in October....that automatically justifies all Halloween/Autumn collections, right? lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 14, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> *making wish lists, making wish lists*
> 
> My Birthday is in October....that automatically justifies all Halloween/Autumn collections, right? lol


*October birthday high five!!*

It completely justifies it. At least that's what I'll be telling myself. When's yours? I'm October 3rd!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta Oh and I placed a GDE order this morning and got a shipping notice a few hours later! @@glamourdolleyes is super fast! I'm getting a pressed shadow and I cannot wait.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

So... I just ordered The Lavender Town Blend and Nightfury from Shiro. The other things I want are going to have to wait until November/December (Cyber Monday and my birth month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> *October birthday high five!!*
> 
> It completely justifies it. At least that's what I'll be telling myself. When's yours? I'm October 3rd!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta Oh and I placed a GDE order this morning and got a shipping notice a few hours later! @@glamourdolleyes is super fast! I'm getting a pressed shadow and I cannot wait.


October 16th! &lt;3 &lt;3 Yay fellow Libra!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Haus of Gloi mini Summer collection review time!

Beguiled - Lemony raspberries! I've always loved that combination.

Komodo - My favorite of the bunch I picked out, fruity in a complex warm way.

Sanctum - The scent of honeydew, I don't really smell the other notes out of the bottle.

Zazz - It smells like a grapefruit mimosa, with the bubbly-ness of champagne.

Pumpkin Eater - This was my free sample, and I love it. I've never been a fan of pumpkin in food, but I tend to like the scents. This one smells like pumpkin, spices, and cream.

Honeysuckle Lemon Curd - I really like this scent, so fresh and lemony without smelling like cleaning products which lemon can do. The honeysuckle keeps it balanced and mellow.

Driftwood - This one is also really nice, a very beachy woodsy scent. 

The Brier Path - Smells like berries at first then you can smell the forest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness all of those scents sound incredible! Might be time for my first Haus of Gloi order...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my goodness all of those scents sound incredible! Might be time for my first Haus of Gloi order...


All of the scents under the Summer tab on their website will be gone come August 24th and will be replaced with the Fall scents. So if you want the Summer stuff, get it now!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my goodness all of those scents sound incredible! Might be time for my first Haus of Gloi order...


I am desperately in love with the Honeysuckle Lemon Curd... first ordered the sample size, then ordered the full size pretty much the second I tried it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

I was just wondering if it was normal for a credit card payment (not Paypal) to take a few days with GDE? While I was reassured my order earlier this week was charged, it has not been reflected in my bank account. I want Vee to get her money, she has earned it many times over in her quality of service alone!

ETA: Yahoo! girl's been PAID! I told Vee in an email yesterday that a few years ago I had ordered some lipsticks from an Etsy vendor, and owing to a big fat typing glitch some poor guy in Baltimore ended up getting charged for it--it took weeks to sort it out and get the poor dud his money back, and get my account properly debited. Now I'm paranoid as all get-out about making sure someone's got their cash!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok here are the GDE OTM swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't get a full size of that lip color, I am going to regret it for a very long time to come!

I can see why people are going batpucky for the OTM's, if this is a typical shipment. A full face worth of shiny surprises! And that partnership thing with another company, I like it. You're secure in your own talents and business model if you can include the competition.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Notoriously Morbid update as of an hour ago:



> I am officially processing orders between Aug 1st-6th. Those are the orders you can expect to be shipped by Friday evening. The Vanishing Cabinet subs start shipping early next week! Thank you so much for making it such a success!
> 
> Friday August 22nd, The Blood Countess collection releases and the new fall Coffin Kissers release along with them. Get those lips ready for some wonderful fall flavors!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I was just wondering if it was normal for a credit card payment (not Paypal) to take a few days with GDE? While I was reassured my order earlier this week was charged, it has not been reflected in my bank account. I want Vee to get her money, she has earned it many times over in her quality of service alone!


I don't think so since a lot of times she gets the packages shipped same day. I paid with a credit card yesterday afternoon and my order shipped last night. I do know she was testing a new credit card processor yesterday because I got a free blush for placing an order with the test system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Notoriously Morbid update as of an hour ago:


Booo I gotta email her. My order was placed 7/25 and no shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> If I don't get a full size of that lip color, I am going to regret it for a very long time to come!
> 
> I can see why people are going batpucky for the OTM's, if this is a typical shipment. A full face worth of shiny surprises! And that partnership thing with another company, I like it. You're secure in your own talents and business model if you can include the competition.


There's a neat little group of indies that are basically cross-pollinating each other's customer bases.

And as for what the OTM bags are like, well, it can vary. Extras are not promised every month, but every month this year has been an extras month. But even last year when we usually received just a shadow most of the time, it was still awesome. Any company that can make me fall in live with orange and yellow shadows is magical. I *hate* orange and yellow.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

Excellent customer service at notoriously morbid!! She emailed me already, my box is out for delivery and should be here tomorrow!!! Apparently tracking #'s go automatically to the email address associated with the paypal account which is my husbands and HE DIDN'T TELL ME. Grounds for divorce, I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But YAY new pretties tomorrow!!! So excited for my first indie lip gloss!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello Waffle reached 1000 likes on facebook! She's going to either up the sale or release a celebration collection or trio on the 29th. I'm so excited :smilehappyyes:


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Hello Waffle reached 1000 likes on facebook! She's going to either up the sale or release a celebration collection or trio on the 29th. I'm so excited :smilehappyyes:


 Can I just say that every time I see there is a new post from you I am afraid to open the thread.  Ijust know you are going to post something that convinces me to part with even more of my money.  Thankfully this time I had already sent hat news on FB and a bigger discount could potentially SAVE me money.  Unless of course this collection or trio is new shades.  Or the sale is so good I decide to get everything I want.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

Also... The Brightest Bulb in the Box has an excellent post on indie eyeshadow pricing and mainstream eyeshadow palette pricing.

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/08/are-indie-eyeshadows-cheaper-ounce-per.html


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 14, 2014)

I received my first geek chic cosmetics order today (well, for myself.  I did order some for my fgc).  OMG, they're so pretty!!!  I ordered samples of the entire superneutrals collection, a sample of the blush chuuuu, a sample of clementine will remember from the this isn't a democracy collection, and a sample of princess in distress.  I'm obsessed with princess in distress, it's so so so pretty.  I started a no buy as a yesterday.  Now I want to buy everything geek chic cosmetics.  It's just all so nice.  I'm going to use up some of this stuff first I guess   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Also... The Brightest Bulb in the Box has an excellent post on indie eyeshadow pricing and mainstream eyeshadow palette pricing.
> 
> http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/08/are-indie-eyeshadows-cheaper-ounce-per.html


I just read this, and I have to agree with one commenter - she compares *palette* prices of mainstream shadows to *individual* shades of indies.  It's incredibly rare for me actually like/use all colors in any given palette, so I do think the comparison should skew somewhere between buying palettes and buying individual shades of mainstream shadows. Because yes, I will buy a $40 UD palette with 4 shades out of 8 I actually like versus buying 2 individual shadows for $22 ea.  BUT, I wouldn't buy a palette for one shade I like, whereas I'd totally do that for an indie, because they don't usually sell palettes.  (I also think she should have taken into account when companies like GCC and GDE offer discounts on buying a whole collection - rather like buying a palette in my opinion).

Still, very interesting article and OMG that Givenchy palette that worked out to over $1000/oz.  Apparently those shadows are made of a combination of gold and rare earth elements.

Edited because Holy Run-on Sentence, Batman


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Still, very interesting article and OMG that Givenchy palette that worked out to over $1000/oz.  Apparently those shadows are made of a combination of gold and rare earth elements.


All I know is, it had better promise me eternal salvation for that kind of money.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

@ I agree, too! (Mainstream palettes can also be purchased on sale, as well, though) However, palettes don't bother me because I'm the kind of person that hasn't really met an eyeshadow color I didn't like (except for black, maybe) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love being able to buy a bunch of eyeshadow samples - even if it's more expensive per gram, they're still going to last me long enough that I feel like I got my money's worth (in case my 170+ indie shadows haven't already demonstrated that...). The article was probably a response to a thread on reddit where people were talking about how indies were priced better per weight and a better deal (and people who mentioned supporting mainstream were downvoted). But I feel there's room for both indie and mainstream makeup in any collection based on someone's own preferences (I personally really like the way mainstream palettes look). 

That said... I'm really itching to make a Scaredy Cat Cosmetics order. Great price and super duper cute jars! :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

One thing I wonder about the mainstreams: How much do the components that make the powder pressable weigh? It's kind of like comparing a soda without ice to soda with ice. You get more soda if you skip the ice, but the cup contains the same amount of *stuff*.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

@@meaganola That's a fantastic question! I don't know, but I decided to take a look at the ingredients for a couple of my mainstream shadows (stila and Smashbox) - in addition to the preservatives (which is a good thing), it looks like they add a variety of binders in order to modify the texture of the shadows (and they also have ingredients to prevent the shadow from clumping together). However, the first ingredient listed is talc (which is much cheaper than mica, which is what indie shadows basically are).

Indie eyeshadows also have a binder (like carnauba wax) which is used when they blend the shadows/micas (which leads to clumps). But by weight, it's probably less than the binders that are used in mainstream.

ETA: Now that I think about it... there's a lot of background costs for mainstream makeup as well (rent for multiple locations and they have to pay multiple employees), while many indies are made in the owner's house/apartment. There's also advertising, customized packaging, and cost mark-ups as the product goes into retail.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

Besides store space and other overhead, the advertising budgets of mainstream, international makeup brands are exorbitant. Combine that with getting some actress or spokesmodel on board--I doubt if any of them are working for free lipstick. A large part of that $80 palette has got to cover those kinds of expenses. Whereas Powder Yo' Nose, LLC in Hoboken might pay for business cards, itty-bitty baggies and the occasional sponsored listing on Etsy.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Besides store space and other overhead, the advertising budgets of mainstream, international makeup brands are exorbitant. Combine that with getting some actress or spokesmodel on board--I doubt if any of them are working for free lipstick. A large part of that $80 palette has got to cover those kinds of expenses. Whereas Powder Yo' Nose, LLC in Hoboken might pay for business cards, itty-bitty baggies and the occasional sponsored listing on Etsy.


Yeah, this is why I hesitate to compare and complain about mainstream vs indie prices (in general; beyond the "ooh, I can buy 20 eyeshadows for $20!") - too many different factors are involved.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

In some areas, you have to fill your containers in a sterile space. I know Victorian Disco has commented that they have to rent warehouse space now because of this. They can't just piggyback off an existing fill line.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In some areas, you have to fill your containers in a sterile space. I know Victorian Disco has commented that they have to rent warehouse space now because of this. They can't just piggyback off an existing fill line.


I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In some areas, you have to fill your containers in a sterile space. I know Victorian Disco has commented that they have to rent warehouse space now because of this. They can't just piggyback off an existing fill line.


Yep! Actually, even back when she was in Illinois, Victorian Disco had a studio. Fyrinnae also has their own studio/facility. Hello Waffle makes her products in her apartment, still; I'm not sure about Shiro. Meow Cosmetics doesn't allow people to drive to their location to pick stuff up, so I don't know if they mix in a residential area or a studio. Lucy Minerals has a storefront.

ETA: I'm not sure if you guys can tell, but I'm really bored right now (hence my constantly commenting here)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Yep! Actually, even back when she was in Illinois, Victorian Disco had a studio. Fyrinnae also has their own studio/facility. Hello Waffle makes her products in her apartment, still; I'm not sure about Shiro. Meow Cosmetics doesn't allow people to drive to their location to pick stuff up, so I don't know if they mix in a residential area or a studio. Lucy Minerals has a storefront.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure if you guys can tell, but I'm really bored right now (hence my constantly commenting here)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pretty sure Shiro has a space


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Tonight, my hair will smell like Eat Me from BPAL:



> Three white cakes, vanilla, and red and black currants.


Eat Me hair gloss was the July Lunacy Post winner, and it should be in my mailbox right this minute!
(Unlisted note: Red musk. So much red musk it can make me sick if it's too warm out.)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok someone help me with my house of gloi wish list because I've decided I'm done working for the day.

So what scent might I like? I tend to enjoy fruity florals, heavy on the fruit. I like sweet stuff and I love scents that incorporate like...whipped cream and creamy notes, but not so much vanilla. I don't like musky dark scents. Think pink glitter and white fluffy snow in perfume form if that makes any sense.

I'm overwhelmed on this site and don't know what 90% of these words mean on the scent descriptions. I have the dumbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

@@BSquared Komodo is a good one you can't really pick out the vanilla, Honeysuckle Lemon Curd, you might like Imp or Litchi Milk Tea, also Satyr.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

It's too quiet in here! So I'm going to do some swatches! I've got a bunch of new GDE shadows and blushes to swatch. As soon as some of the discontinued shades arrive in my mail box any minute now, I'll be back!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I read that Madd Cat Style was going out of business. I will forever regret not buying the Clockwork Orange collection. I did purchase Fright Night which was on sale so altogether with shipping I only paid $4.50. So at least I get to try one thing from them. Now I have to wait until Sunday to place my first Shiro order!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam Shiro's releasing their leftover pressed shadows and palettes from Crafty Wonderland tomorrow at noon PST! (you can buy individual pressed tins or build-your-own 4-pan palette) I don't know if they'll last until Sunday, though.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

I love swatches!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

@@chibimorph ....Oh no :/ I think my no-buy turned into a low-buy which in turn turned into a BUY IT ALL!-buy. Hmm I am going out of town tomorrow which is maybe a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam Yeah... my no-buy turned into a low-buy with the Shiro order I made yesterday. And with the Hello Waffle sale, I feel that September might become a BUY-IT-ALL month for me...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 14, 2014)

@@chibimorph I am not even thinking about a no-buy until I have at least 1 Nic Cage gloss, the Earth's Mightiest Hereos ,and most of The Seven Kingdoms in my collection. I have a mighty need!

I am trying really hard to stay of the other indie sites. It is not helping me.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 14, 2014)

So I just went through the Hello Waffle site and there are ONLY 26 colors that I want.  *sigh*

ETA:  Oh crap, I forgot to look at blush.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Had an itch to transfer all of my sample baggies to the jars that came today. Those suckers hold a lot more than I thought! Good news is the stickers all easily peeled off the baggies so I didn't have to make labels


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So I just went through the Hello Waffle site and there are ONLY 26 colors that I want.  *sigh*
> 
> ETA:  Oh crap, I forgot to look at blush.


Yeah, this is exactly why I haven't gone on the site yet.  I skimmed the etsy store, decided I needed a *lot*, and put it on my 2015 list.

ETA:  Wow, I hadn't realized this hadn't happened yet!  Daily Lovelies is getting ready to put their Witches and Wizards (Harry Potter) collection up on their site, possibly this weekend.  I picked it up at Emerald City Comic Con back in March.  I recommend Chocolate Frogs (shimmery milk chocolate brown with green sparkles), The Boy Who Lived (shimmery bright green with, hmm, purple and pink sparkles, I think), Polyju--  Y'know what, get them all.  Yes, Harry Potter as a collection theme is a gimmick, but the colors are all gorgeous and so sparkly my camera freaks out when I try to take a photo.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok GDE swatch time! The mail was a little later than usual and then I had to make BLTs for dinner   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Everything is swatched over primer, shadow names are left to right, top to bottom

Start a Rumor and Whoa Dog blush blended out

These are the discontinued unblended shadows in the DQ section of the site. If you order any of these, be sure to use code DQme to get 35% off

Glam Girl, Lovers Lane, Blueberry Lush, Jayne, Her Revenge, Stiletto

Samples from my Summerswap girl, I love these

RoxxCandy, Flaunt, Sarcasm, Grease Lightning, June Bug, Facade, Provocative, and Funeral Parlour

And some more random samples I have

Spider Sense, Electric Chair, Juicy Mango, Going Green, Aqua Foil, and Spikes and Pearls


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

Ooooo need mango. And grease lightening. And flaunt.

Oh how insane I am going to go in November....


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ooooo need mango. And *grease lightening*. And flaunt.
> 
> Oh how insane I am going to go in November....


Be aware that Grease Lightning might not make it until then!  There have already been a few unblended shades that have sold out and will not be restocked.  Keep an eye on this page:

http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=index&amp;cPath=149

Once a shadow hits that page, there's a code on that page for a discount, and then once it sells out from there, that's it.  I fear next year because I know there is amazing stuff on the way.  There's *always* amazing stuff on the way!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @ I agree, too! (Mainstream palettes can also be purchased on sale, as well, though) However, palettes don't bother me because I'm the kind of person that hasn't really met an eyeshadow color I didn't like (except for black, maybe) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love being able to buy a bunch of eyeshadow samples - even if it's more expensive per gram, they're still going to last me long enough that I feel like I got my money's worth (in case my 170+ indie shadows haven't already demonstrated that...). The article was probably a response to a thread on reddit where people were talking about how indies were priced better per weight and a better deal (and people who mentioned supporting mainstream were downvoted).* But I feel there's room for both indie and mainstream makeup in any collection based on someone's own preferences* (I personally really like the way mainstream palettes look).
> 
> That said... I'm really itching to make a Scaredy Cat Cosmetics order. Great price and super duper cute jars! :wub:


I'm a little late to the conversation, but I totally agree with this. I only really got into indies abotu a year ago, and it wasn't so much ordering collections and samples online, but picking up a shadow here and there when I saw them at conventions, or what not. So I didn't really pay attention to the shadow or the brand, because I didn't really think about them as a product that was being marketed outside of a very specific event. So, my collection of indies is actually quite small.

Now that I know more, and am familiar with more brands and understand the product more, I enjoy indies shadows more than I did in the past. However, for me, buying indies could never replace buying mainstream. In my life, indies just aren't practical enough to take the place of my mainstream shadows.

Occasionally I will do a full look with indie products, but for the most part they are used in conjunction with mainstream products. I'm sorry, that probably makes me a heretic or something. :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't handle keeping this a secret any more since I just got the go-ahead to show it off and brag, and I know there's someone else on this forum in my position.  I wanna know who it is!  Coming in January (my birthday is mid-month-ish, so whatever the release date actually turns out to be, it's going to be right around my birthday, so happy birthday to me!) to GDE (spoilered because SO BIG) (and I only have swatches because I'm terrified of dropping the jar when I try to take a photo of it because it's happened before, and this baby is not currently replacable):



Spoiler










Rose City, after my beloved hometown that WILL NOT LET ME GO no matter how hard I try (I gave up trying to leave in 2009).  Green sparkles to represent the thorns in a rose bush!  Tons of sparkles -- so much my camera can't capture them -- to represent all of the strippers in this city!  (Seriously, we have a *lot* of strippers.  Like more per capita than Las Vegas or Los Angeles.)  And it's lip safe and vegan! 

ETA:  Forgot to mention that the left side is over e.l.f. glitter glue, and the right is blended on bare skin.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I can't handle keeping this a secret any more since I just got the go-ahead to show it off and brag, and I know there's someone else on this forum in my position.  I wanna know who it is!  Coming in January (my birthday is mid-month-ish, so whatever the release date actually turns out to be, it's going to be right around my birthday, so happy birthday to me!) to GDE (spoilered because SO BIG) (and I only have swatches because I'm terrified of dropping the jar when I try to take a photo of it because it's happened before, and this baby is not currently replacable):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEED NEED NEED *Also a lover of our Rose City &lt;3 I actually have many friends whom are dancers, strippers, performers or burlesque dancers lol. That is one beautiful color!!

In unrelated news, I did a bad thing today...

I finally went into a local store that sells Portland Black Lipstick Company lip sticks...*Ive been avoiding it due to a serious knowledge that I will want all the things*

Thankfully they were out of a lot of shades but I did pick up Artificial Amethyst and I can already tell I am going to need to round out my lippie collection with some of these indies.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, this is exactly why I haven't gone on the site yet.  I skimmed the etsy store, decided I needed a *lot*, and put it on my 2015 list.
> 
> ETA:  Wow, I hadn't realized this hadn't happened yet!  Daily Lovelies is getting ready to put their Witches and Wizards (Harry Potter) collection up on their site, possibly this weekend.  I picked it up at Emerald City Comic Con back in March.  I recommend Chocolate Frogs (shimmery milk chocolate brown with green sparkles), The Boy Who Lived (shimmery bright green with, hmm, purple and pink sparkles, I think), Polyju--  Y'know what, get them all.  Yes, Harry Potter as a collection theme is a gimmick, but the colors are all gorgeous and so sparkly my camera freaks out when I try to take a photo.


Every once in a while someone will remind me that Daily Lovelies exists... and then I'll browse the site, make grabby hands, realize that their Fairy Size is in a $3 clamshell, and forget about them. The Sailor Moon collection looks lovely, though (and the Sherlock stuff... and now they're going to have a Harry Potter collection?) I may have to try to keep it in mind from now on ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am a sucker for Harry Potter collections. (Will probably finish rereading The Sorcerer's Stone tonight. Ron just got knocked out by McGonagall's chess set and Hermione's about to kick the potions logic puzzle's ass. No stopping until the end from this point on.) Haven't ordered from Daily Lovelies yet, but that Witches &amp; Wizards set just jumped to the top of my "Must Buy Immediately" list. Good thing I get paid tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neosan (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm ready for more Silk Naturals lip products. OMG, those things are amazing! :wub:    I also got one of the cream blushes, and the formula is great.  I have been impressed thus far.  I have not tried any of their foundations.  I'm mainly concerned about finding the right match.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I can't handle keeping this a secret any more since I just got the go-ahead to show it off and brag, and I know there's someone else on this forum in my position.  I wanna know who it is!  Coming in January (my birthday is mid-month-ish, so whatever the release date actually turns out to be, it's going to be right around my birthday, so happy birthday to me!) to GDE (spoilered because SO BIG) (and I only have swatches because I'm terrified of dropping the jar when I try to take a photo of it because it's happened before, and this baby is not currently replacable):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!  Congrats, that's so awesome!  Go you!

And whoever else is here with their very own shadow, SPILL.  I wanna know! And see more pretties!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Notoriously Morbid update as of an hour ago:


thank you!! I was wondering when the subs were going to be mailed out - so excited to get this.

Plus, I did two orders as well - a bunch of green eyeshadows and a bloggers package.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

I decided to get these from the Haus of Gloi - I am sure I will be there next week for their fall scents!  I HAD to get elevenses as I am a big hobbit fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You've just purchased this



1x Elevenses Perfume Oil - Sample Vial




1x Absinthe Perfume Oil - Sample Vial




1x Honeysuckle Lemon Curd Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar




1x The Brier Path Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle




1x Zazz Perfume Oil - sample vial




1x Beguiled Perfume Oil - sample vial




1x Satyr Perfume Oil - Sample Vial


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 15, 2014)

Daily lovelies has an IT Crowd collection!? Oh no. Bye money! That show kills me!

Edit: SHERLOCK COLLECTION TOO! I need that!

Yea, I'm placing a Daily Lovelies order first. Then my Shiro one


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm fond of Satyr, too, because of whatever that dark resiny stuff is that drags it out of Shiny Happy Creamsicle.  Vetiver?  Frankincense?  I don't know, but it really works for me.


Darn, I wish I'd had the foresight to search back in this forum before ordering Haus of Gloi scents blind! I ordered Satyr based on the "blood orange and blackened vanilla" description... "resiny" scents are a total no-go for me. LOL, I was actually kind of hoping for a slightly more sophisticated variant of Shiny Happy Creamsicle with that scent description, but all I smell is the resiny note. Off to the trade list it goes, and I'll happily wallow in my newly beloved Honeysuckle Lemon Curd instead!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

@@chibimorph which of the Hello Waffle blushes have you liked the best?  I am crafting my orders.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 15, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Here are some swatches I did a while ago.

All swatches over bare skin, natural light.

L-R: Belle, Peach Dreams, June Bug, Terracotta




Coral Silk, Rose Coloured Glasses, Moon Princess




I have individual swatches of these blushes over foundation as well (they become much more pigmented and rich when swatched over foundation) and blended out - if anyone wants to see those swatches from a particular blush, just let me know.

My favorites (note: I have light-medium skin with warm/yellow undertones) are Peach Dreams, Terracotta, and Rose Coloured Glasses.

Peach Dreams is orange and I have a fondness for orange blushes, so...

Terracotta is matte and more brown than I was anticipating, but sheered out it looks really nice on me.

Rose Coloured Glasses is also matte and is a very natural looking blush on me.

Comments about other blushes:

Moon Princess: I actually quite like this one too because it's kind of cool - it's light pinky-purple with blue glitter and you can see the hint of blue glow in some lighting conditions; I wasn't sure how this would look on me but applied lightly, it comes off as a light pink on my cheeks. I originally ordered a sample and Christine upgraded it to a full-size. I always put this blush on when I watch the Sailor Moon remake 

June Bug: pretty shimmery and has blue-green glitter (which can be seen when photographed with flash).

Belle: another very natural looking shade; has shimmer

Coral Silk: I got this as a GWP a while ago, this blush isn't listed now, but should be released on the 29th. It's a very nice pink with some shimmer; the powder itself doesn't look very coral-y, but sheered out you may be able to hallucinate the coral.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@marigoldsue Here are some swatches I did a while ago.
> 
> All swatches over bare skin, natural light.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I think Rose Colored Glasses may be my favorite.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

I just placed the first of my expected Hello Waffle orders.  I emailed Christine about using the code that came with my GDE July sub and the hold for shipping code.  She told me to use the code in the sub, and put a note in the comments asking her to hold for shipping and she would refund my shipping charges.  She also let me order Hot Cross Bunnies (which is currently out of stock) as part of the set of 5 full sizes.  So I ordered full sizes of Corgi Butts, Hot Cross Bunnies, Fey, Ethereal Voice, Rose Champagne and Well Hello There.  6 full size shadows for just over $22.  Not bad.  Now to decide how many of the other 20 colors I want I am going to allow myself to get in minis with her birthday discount.

ETA:  And it took her exactly 7 minutes to refund me.  See why HW and GDE are by far my two favorite Indie companies!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

Innocent+twisted alchemy is having a 25% off sale until 5am PST on Monday 8/18.

ETA:  Leftovers from the July sub are up.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

Doing a happy dance.  I just got a Still No Oscar for Leo DiCaprio in the pressed shadow release from Shiro!  Website traffic was crazy busy.  Thank goodnees for two computers with different operating systems at work!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh I couldn't get any of the Shiro.  I just gave up. I guess since I have my own pressing stuff its okay...that makes those colors not worth it enough for me to waste time trying to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2014)

@ Is that you getting three tubes of GDE glitter thanks to Facebook?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Ugh I couldn't get any of the Shiro.  I just gave up. I guess since I have my own pressing stuff its okay...that makes those colors not worth it enough for me to waste time trying to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree with you.  I didn't care if they were pressed or not.  I just wanted that color and there would be no more of them in loose form.  Otherwise I would not have bothered.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 15, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Ugh I couldn't get any of the Shiro.  I just gave up. I guess since I have my own pressing stuff its okay...that makes those colors not worth it enough for me to waste time trying to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're going to restock! Hopefully everything will be much smoother the second time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 15, 2014)

We head home from vacation tomorrow! I've missed my MuT ladies! Ha ha ha. Hoping my GDE OTM, &amp; my FCS box are waiting for me. Then I can place my Shiro order &amp; get my Nightfury! Can't wait to come home &amp; play with my goodies!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my gosh my notoriously morbid order came in and I am IN LOVE. Loveeee the lipgloss, so freaking pigmented and IT SMELLS LIKE NYX BUTTER GLOSS!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh my gosh my notoriously morbid order came in and I am IN LOVE. Loveeee the lipgloss, so freaking pigmented and IT SMELLS LIKE NYX BUTTER GLOSS!


How long ago did you order this?  I ordered on the 8th.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> How long ago did you order this? I ordered on the 8th.


July 25th! First day it came out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> July 25th! First day it came out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


okay!  thanks - I have a long ways to go then - lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh my gosh my notoriously morbid order came in and I am IN LOVE. Loveeee the lipgloss, so freaking pigmented and IT SMELLS LIKE NYX BUTTER GLOSS!


Which gloss did you get?  Will you swatch for us?


----------



## BSquared (Aug 15, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Which gloss did you get? Will you swatch for us?


But of course! Outside in shade, bare skin.

Top from left:

Black cat no lives, sometimes my arms bend back (SOOO much glitter in this, I LOVE), look upon me, forgotten dreams

Bottom: serannin dreams lip craft (that's seriously like one tiny tiny swipe) and evil eye pigment.

LOOOVEEEEE love love. I was on the fence with this company because I am not morbid in the slightest and the death theme isn't my fave, but carrie's service was so good and these colors are ao pretty!! Officially bumped to the top of my no buy breakage list!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ Is that you getting three tubes of GDE glitter thanks to Facebook?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG YES!!! I was at College Orientation and totally missed it! Thanks for the heads up!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 15, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> OMG YES!!! I was at College Orientation and totally missed it! Thanks for the heads up!!! I am so excited!!


Woohoooo congrats! I thought that was you when I saw the picture!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 15, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I agree with you.  I didn't care if they were pressed or not.  I just wanted that color and there would be no more of them in loose form.  Otherwise I would not have bothered.


 I am glad you got the colors you wanted @@marigoldsue!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> But of course! Outside in shade, bare skin.
> 
> Top from left:
> 
> ...


Oh nice.  I am pretty new to NM.  I have not seen these on the website.  Were they limited edition, or just sold out?


----------



## BSquared (Aug 15, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Oh nice. I am pretty new to NM. I have not seen these on the website. Were they limited edition, or just sold out?


I hope just sold out, or I will die. I need like 90 tubes of this color.
No wait they're there! It's the love craft lipgloss.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I hope just sold out, or I will die. I need like 90 tubes of this color.
> 
> No wait they're there! It's the love craft lipgloss.


Ha.  I was looking at the pic on my phone.  I thought they were all glosses.  Whoops.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm the mystery MUTer who also designed a GDE shadow! I am on vacation, but I will tell you guys the details and post swatches when I'm back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

@lindzebra  Yay!  So antsy to see it!  (And then, of course, own it, but that's months away!)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

So my NM order I placed last week hasn't shipped yet... but I may have just placed another order tonight.



Spoiler





$17.15 total!


Regarding the Daily Lovelies Witches &amp; Wizards collection, does anyone know if that will be a limited amount or a permanent collection?

Also, I just have to say that I received my All That Sass order from last Friday and was pretty impressed. She even included a mini bath bomb and a full size blush in Sunkissed! I'll definitely order from her again in the future.

edited to get rid of stupid links


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

@HelpMeSleep  omg - how did I miss that NM had firefly themed products??  Firefly is one of my all time favorite series and I always recommend it to anyone, regardless if they like sci-fi or not - lol

I love autumn flower, but it is sold out.  hopefully, she will restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am getting the overstocks for the other items now - lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @HelpMeSleep  omg - how did I miss that NM had firefly themed products??  Firefly is one of my all time favorite series and I always recommend it to anyone, regardless if they like sci-fi or not - lol
> 
> I love autumn flower, but it is sold out.  hopefully, she will restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am getting the overstocks for the other items now - lol


I've never seen Firefly, but it's actually been on my list of stuff to get around to watching for awhile now! I didn't realize that the July VC was based off of that! I love Autumn Flower and wish that one would come back too!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @HelpMeSleep  omg - how did I miss that NM had firefly themed products??  Firefly is one of my all time favorite series and I always recommend it to anyone, regardless if they like sci-fi or not - lol
> 
> I love autumn flower, but it is sold out.  hopefully, she will restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am getting the overstocks for the other items now - lol





HelpMeSleep said:


> I've never seen Firefly, but it's actually been on my list of stuff to get around to watching for awhile now! I didn't realize that the July VC was based off of that! I love Autumn Flower and wish that one would come back too!


The Firefly VC was the one that the order processor kind of flipped out on due to the demand and oversold the Crypt-only presale, and it's what pushed her into changing to a sub.  It is my understanding that one those items are gone, that's it.  No more.  I wouldn't be shocked to see that there was some sort of vote (whether via actual votes like GDE or a here's-one-last-sale-on-these-things like Shiro) to have a few of them brought back for the permanent line, but I also wouldn't be surprised if that didn't happen.

PS -- If you want Pinky's Insane Lemonade or Strangely Charming Cherry Coffin Kissers, you will need to order by Thursday night!  They're being yanked, and autumn CKs will be launched with the Blood Countess collection.  No word on specific flavors yet.  Speaking of Elizabeth Bathory, no sneak peeks on anything from that collection (yet), but there's apparently a little of everything in it, so, ugh, I'm a little nervous about how much money I will have to spend!  Because I *will* need it all.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 16, 2014)

I know this may have been asked before but...Haus of Gloi recommendations! My perfumes of choice are either citrus-fruity with a light, white-floral influence; very rich, spicy Oriental blends; or chypre-types with a strong patchouli element. I'd really like to try some of these...what to do, what to do?!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 16, 2014)

Aaaaaand today I got my first full-size GDE order (Day Job and Start a Rumor blushes, eyes in After Prom and Bunny Heart) and OY GEVALT THERE IS A LOT OF STUFF IN THOSE JARS!!!!! Very, very impressed! I love how those blushes make supreme lip colors also. Vee very kindly included a full size What's My Name shadow as well as the Golden Halo GWP. That one I'm not quite sure how to use with the typically cooler colors I gravitate to more--suggestions, anyone???

I also received a pile of lipstick samples from Etherealle, and the young lady running that shop was nice enough to throw in a sixth. They come in cuter-than-heck clamshell jars and there is a decent amount of product in each, enough for very many samplings per shade. And my Meow samples finally arrived, with a few extra freebies thrown into the mix! I might get some base from them just BECAUSE of the whole cat theme going though the line.

Now I must online to salivate--Shiro is duecMonday, and I'm off so I get to play with all the shiny things!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 16, 2014)

I made an order from innocent+twisted alchemy because of the 25% off sale. I was waiting for a labor day sale (which she had last year), but I figured this was close enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There were so many things that I wanted, but I ended up getting a Petite Lucky Pack (because I couldn't choose what I wanted) and 3 sale shades (Kiss Mint, Purity Harvest, and Mozzies). I'm still itching to add to my order, but this will have to do ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 16, 2014)

I've heard The Lip Bar classified as indie, but I don't know much about them. They're on Hautelook right now (which makes me think not indie...). Do any of you have opinions/reviews/swatches? Also let me know if this is the wrong thread for asking.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 16, 2014)

I officially have keys to my new apartment (and my address!!) Is it bad that my first thought was OMG NO-BUY is over!!!?

In my defense I am using "Going Back to School after 8 years" as an excuse to buy all the makeup.
First order in: Shiro! Come to me Nightfury and Essence of Llama, mamma needs sparkles.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I know this may have been asked before but...Haus of Gloi recommendations! My perfumes of choice are either citrus-fruity with a light, white-floral influence; very rich, spicy Oriental blends; or chypre-types with a strong patchouli element. I'd really like to try some of these...what to do, what to do?!


I'd say Honeysuckle Lemon Curd which they only have in the soaps, lotions and scrubs, not perfume. Or Rose City which is a mix of rose and patchouli.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Speaking of Elizabeth Bathory, no sneak peeks on anything from that collection (yet), but there's apparently a little of everything in it, so, ugh, I'm a little nervous about how much money I will have to spend! Because I *will* need it all.


Yep.  I will definitely be salivating over that collection.  Good bye money.  I own so many Elizabeth Bathory related items.  My favorite being the McFarlane figurine I purchased years ago.  She sits on my vanity.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 17, 2014)

I just placed my first Shiro order! I had to be good though and make it a small order.

I bought:

Full size Burdened with Glorious Purpose

Mini Jar of I Understood that Reference.

Sample sizes of all the other Earth's Mightiest Hereos shadows and a sample of the Red in My Ledger gloss.

It took all my will power to not buy the Nic Cage stuff.

I still want to purchase the Daily Lovelies Cumberwitch duo so I may go ahead and place that order.

ETA: BAHAHA did it change the B word to witch?! lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I still want to purchase the Daily Lovelies Cumberwitch duo so I may go ahead and place that order.


They had a trio at Emerald City Comic Con!  I think they called it Cumbercookies.  It was the Cumberwitch duo plus a third called On the Side of the Angels:  A very gold-sparkly blue-green that I just made the mistake of opening in front of my fan to check the color.  Everything I have form them is super sparkly!  I think there's something about the Pacific Northwest that makes indies grab all of the glitter.  Shiro, GCC, Espionage, and Daily Lovelies:  Sparkle and shimmer all over the place.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They had a trio at Emerald City Comic Con!  I think they called it Cumbercookies.  It was the Cumberwitch duo plus a third called On the Side of the Angels:  A very gold-sparkly blue-green that I just made the mistake of opening in front of my fan to check the color.  Everything I have form them is super sparkly!  I think there's something about the Pacific Northwest that makes indies grab all of the glitter.  Shiro, GCC, Espionage, and Daily Lovelies:  Sparkle and shimmer all over the place.


Awww that one sounds pretty, too bad about the fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So it is something that I should definitely pick up?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Awww that one sounds pretty, too bad about the fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So it is something that I should definitely pick up?


I would say yes, but I always say yes!  Swatches:


L to R, top to bottom:


Who'd Want Me for a Flatmate?, I Am Sherlocked, On the Side of the Angels (not available on the site.  I'm not sure whether this was a color they sold out of and can't make more of, a special color they made just for cons/in-person sales, or some other situation, but it's not on the site)
Exterminate!, Time and Relative Dimension in Space, Emerald City (not available.  Emerald City Comic Con exclusive, free with purchase of over $40, if I recall correctly)
I Solemnly Swear I Am Up to No Good, Pensieve, Polyjuice Potion
The Snitch, The Boy Who Lived, Chocolate Frogs

The bottom two rows are the Witches &amp; Wizards collection.  I happened to have these already swatched and photographed, so I just dug the photo out of my archive.  As with every sparkly shadow, my camera cannot pick up the shine!  These are all super sparkly and super gorgeous.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 17, 2014)

Ohhh those are pretty! I will definitely order those


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 17, 2014)

Aaah!!!  It's good to be home.  What did I do to celebrate?  Shopped at Shiro of course.

Product Quantity Price Nightfury 1 $6.00 Nic Cage Raking Leaves on a Brisk October Afternoon (#cage01) 1 $6.00 Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom (#cage03)
Size: Full Size Tube (15 mL) 
I made the order for Nightfury, but how on Earth is one supposed to resist Nicolas Cage hilarity?  I'll have to make an order each month until I have all the Nic Cage lip glosses in my possession.  I CANNOT WAIT to pull that thing out of my purse &amp; put on my pretty gloss as Nic Cage nibbles petit fours in a posh victorian tearoom.  Oh my gosh!  I'm laughing just thinking about it.

Oh boy.  Can't wait for this order to come in.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 17, 2014)

I have had money burning a whole in my pocket all weekend and I have not been able to bring myself to buy anything.  I have been shopping in real life and online.  I haven't made a single purchase.  HELP.  Someone enable me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2014)

@@trekkersangel the Nic Cage glosses are the most pigmented things I've ever had. My poor little brain goes "hmm feels like a gloss let's just slop it on!" And then I spend the next 5 minutes blotting and getting it BACK in my lip lines. Fair warning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and the petit four one will look way too brown if you use too much.

They're so awesome and perfect though! Super hydrating, and the color stays on far beyond my expectations for a gloss. I just need to get the application down!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 17, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Wait until tomorrow for the GDE Deadly Hollywood collection!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 17, 2014)

So I just placed my first ever order with Colourpop! Hopefully they get here soon and I can swatch


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 17, 2014)

@@trekkersangel A Shiro order each month sounds like a great idea this time of year! There's going to be a Halloween collection in October and probably a Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale in November/December (in addition to CotMs)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@marigoldsue Hello Waffle sale, innocent+twisted alchemy sale (unless you already bought a subscription and will get a 30% off code), GDE Deadly Hollywood, Scaredy Cat Cosmetics, and more pressed Shiro stuff is supposedly being released tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@kaitlin1209 Those look super cute! Animal (I checked this shade because it looks so pretty!) is a neon "pigment," though and the site says "Not intended for use in the immediate eye area." I would take a look at the ingredients when you receive it, since it's not listed on their site (it's most likely no big deal and is a similar thing with the UD Electric Palette, but just fyi). The ColourPop website has ingredients lists for their other, normal shades.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just snagged the mean girls collection from Candii Blossom! So excited for this one!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 17, 2014)

Welp, I caved and ordered five trial vials from Scaredy Cat. Nevermore though! It was beautiful!

I am officially cutting myself off for the rest of the month!! I really need to resist all the pretties! Even the GDE Deadly Hollywood. I won't even look at it. I really need to save money! I start school in two weeks. At least my eyes will be all glittery for class.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Welp, I caved and ordered five trial vials from Scaredy Cat. Nevermore though! It was beautiful!
> 
> I am officially cutting myself off for the rest of the month!! I really need to resist all the pretties! Even the GDE Deadly Hollywood. I won't even look at it. I really need to save money! I start school in two weeks. At least my eyes will be all glittery for class.


Ooh, what did you pick? I love my Scaredy Cat trial vials.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 17, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Ooh, what did you pick? I love my Scaredy Cat trial vials


Nevermore (I can never resist a dark eyeshadow. Never)

Kid You Not (I love me some red eyeshadow!)

Peacock Blood (The name sealed it for me and then I saw the actual color and fell in love)

Erie

Mythic


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

Glamour Doll Eyes Deadly Hollywood collection swatches! Obviously not my blog. But remember, everyone on their no-buys, this collection is permanent...you do not have to go all grabby hands tomorrow when it releases! Stay strong!

http://artisticshadowsetc.blogspot.com/2014/08/glamour-doll-eyes-deadly-hollywood.html


----------



## Allison H (Aug 18, 2014)

@@chibimorph, I loooove "Moon Princess", it's so pretty! I might have to buy it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 18, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I loooove "Moon Princess", it's so pretty! I might have to buy it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When I first read the description, I was like: "do I actually want my cheeks to have a potentially blue glow?" Little did I know then that the answer was a resounding YES (though, to be honest, the blue is subtle and depends on the lighting). It's pretty, do it! (especially if you like Sailor Moon)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you guys see the swatches for the new GDE color Generation Whatever? I neeeeeeeed it, and I don't know if I can wait til January!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 18, 2014)

@@chibimorph Thanks for pointing it out! I saw that it was listed as a pigment, figured it was the same thing as the electric palettes! I'm curious to use it since I didn't buy that palette. It is soooo unlike anything else I own that I had to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Did you guys see the swatches for the new GDE color Generation Whatever? I neeeeeeeed it, and I don't know if I can wait til January!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it too.  She just did another sneak peek of another color from the mystery collection called Outie 5000.  It's a pretty purplish pink with lots of sparkles.  I love her colors so much.  I'm going to die having to wait for these until January!!!

Thank heavens we have the Halloween collection coming out next month!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Did you guys see the swatches for the new GDE color Generation Whatever? I neeeeeeeed it, and I don't know if I can wait til January!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...my...GAHD!!! I want this NOW and I want it to be lip-safe because it looks like my favorite lip color from so long back that it's been discontinued and it would make the bitter evil cold of January seem so much sunnier and DAMN why must I be made to wait!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I want it too.  She just did another sneak peek of another color from the mystery collection called Outie 5000.  It's a pretty purplish pink with lots of sparkles.  I love her colors so much.  I'm going to die having to wait for these until January!!!
> 
> Thank heavens we have the Halloween collection coming out next month!!


Here it is!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeah, January's not looking so good for my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 18, 2014)

What do you guys think her "theme" for this January collection is?  She said it's not Clueless &amp; I personally asked her if it was "Reality Bites" (both names are quotes from that movie, but it's not a very popular movie so I figured it was a long shot).  She said no to that one too.  

I'm wondering if it's Valspeech.  (Valley Girl speech).  Hmmmm. . . 

Whatever it is, I already feel like I'm going to have to have that entire collection!!!  The two she's shown so far are gorgeous.


----------



## ChelsDixon (Aug 18, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> What do you guys think her "theme" for this January collection is? She said it's not Clueless &amp; I personally asked her if it was "Reality Bites" (both names are quotes from that movie, but it's not a very popular movie so I figured it was a long shot). She said no to that one too.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's Valspeech. (Valley Girl speech). Hmmmm. . .
> 
> Whatever it is, I already feel like I'm going to have to have that entire collection!!! The two she's shown so far are gorgeous.


I thought it could be reality bites too! I'm sure I'm going to need the collection too so far I love both colors


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 18, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> What do you guys think her "theme" for this January collection is?  She said it's not Clueless &amp; I personally asked her if it was "Reality Bites" (both names are quotes from that movie, but it's not a very popular movie so I figured it was a long shot).  She said no to that one too.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's Valspeech.  (Valley Girl speech).  Hmmmm. . .
> 
> Whatever it is, I already feel like I'm going to have to have that entire collection!!!  The two she's shown so far are gorgeous.


This is pure speculation on my part, but @@meaganola had mentioned that her Rose City was going to be released in Jan.  Is it going to be part of this mystery collection?


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 18, 2014)

I made a Haus of Gloi order!

Coffee Klatch Bath Bomb

Elevenses Perfume Oil sample

Imp Pumpkin Butter sample

Honeysuckle Lemon Curd Bubbling Scrub sample

If my no buy asks, these are purely replacement items!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the GDE Deadly Hollywood collection is going to be my birthday gift to myself!


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 18, 2014)

Just made an Aromaleigh order for the Ancient Magick collection flash sale (50% off until tomorrow at 3 Eastern) and some of the discontinued shades. I've never tried her shadows before but I've heard great things and the swatches look gorgeous-- come to me, sparklies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> This is pure speculation on my part, but @@meaganola had mentioned that her Rose City was going to be released in Jan. Is it going to be part of this mystery collection?


Not as far as I know, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something here...what's the deal with Shiro, Nic Cage, and vintage drag?


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 18, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Okay, I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something here...what's the deal with Shiro, Nic Cage, and vintage drag?


I don't know if there is some hidden joke or anything like that other than it's really funny to me. My hubby &amp; I have a joke that Nic Cage can only play Nic Cage in movies even when they try to write characters for him, it's always just Nic Cage to me. (Again totally my own opinion. I love him just because I find him hilarious for some reason that I can't figure out). So to have his face on those women's bodies just really makes me laugh really hard. I couldn't not get them!!

Now I find them funny, but yes, I'm curious as to why shiro has a whole line of lip glosses featuring Nic Cage! (But I'm happy they do! It makes me smile)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2014)

My (very limited) understanding is it's a play on the "Nic Cage is a vampire" picture (there's a really old pic from at least 100 years ago and the guy in the pic looks DEAD ON Nic Cage) and they decided to do a "Cages through the Ages" series. No idea why he's dressed as a female other than the hilarity factor of putting him in shmexy lingerie.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the Nic Cage glosses are hilarious. Since high school I have been obsessed with him, just because of the over the top acting that just works. I happened to have fallen for a boy that likes Nic Cage's shenanigans as much as me. We have watched multiple YouTube videos of him or people imitating him together.

The second I found the glosses I texted him and his response was That is not legit. That is so troll. Lol I had to send him a link.

But for real: Vampire's Kiss was just the most ridiculous, hilarious movie I have ever seen. To go through life and never watch it is a disgrace.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 18, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Just made an Aromaleigh order for the Ancient Magick collection flash sale (50% off until tomorrow at 3 Eastern) and some of the discontinued shades. I've never tried her shadows before but I've heard great things and the swatches look gorgeous-- come to me, sparklies!


The last time the Ancient Magick collection was on flash sale I picked up the sample collection and I couldn't resist a second today. *I regret nothing...* I LOVE this collection so very much. (This collection was my intro to Aromaleigh) I am sure you wont be disappointed! SO MANY PRETTY COLORS!!!

I have to share this. Last FRIDAY I won a FB photo contest with Glamour Doll Eyes and my prize was 3 glitter tubes of my choice. It showed up TODAY....can you say fantastic TAT??  I hadn't tried any of the glitter tubes (I had only made my first GDE purchase about 2 weeks ago) so I was flipping out. Not only did she let me pick a limited edition color (I provided a backup just in case) but she also threw in some "Foil Me" with the glitter tubes. I nearly freaked out when I saw it as its been out of stock on her website and I have been itching to try it. The glitters are AMAZING! I now have a burning desire to own them all. Vee is so above and beyond as an Indie business model and just amazing person. I ordered the Deadly Hollywood sample collection today and the DH collection Glitter Tube and I cant wait till I can order more already...I have a problem but I have no problem supporting good business!




Now to put my cards away unitl Friday when I make my first Notoriously Morbid purchase!

Yup, I'm cancelling Birchbox....It gives me nowhere near the same excitement as indies!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay! Purple and green! I recommend a trip to Target for some e.l.f. glitter glue for those glitter tubes. Foil Me just doesn't make it stick as densely as glue.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay! Purple and green! I recommend a trip to Target for some e.l.f. glitter glue for those glitter tubes. Foil Me just doesn't make it stick as densely as glue.


I'm a HUGE sucker for Purples and Greens lol! And thank you for the tip! I actually just bought the e.l.f. glitter glue a few days ago and haven't played with it much. I was planning on comparing it to the Foil Me when I test them out in the next couple days. I really appreciate your insight since you have tons more experience than I here. &lt;3


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 19, 2014)

So, I just got back in town, which means I can receive mail, which means I can ORDER STUFF!!

I'm going to be good and limit myself to three orders.  I just did Haus of Gloi and Fyrinnae, but I can't decide between Shiro and GDE for my last order.  Life, so hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, my mailbox is gonna get fun in a couple weeks.  I have a feeling I'm going to start taking three showers a day when my Haus of Gloi order shows up, so I can try all the scrub samples I got!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh man, I was dragging my feet on what I wanted to order from the Deadly Hollywood collection and now Ms. Monroe is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone know how long it takes to restock after she launches a new collection?  If anyone already ordered, please post swatches when you get them because I can't decide what shadows to get.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay! Purple and green! I recommend a trip to Target for some e.l.f. glitter glue for those glitter tubes. Foil Me just doesn't make it stick as densely as glue.


That ELF Glitter Primer is pure cheap genius!!! I had actually bought it by accident last year, thinking I was getting Mineral Primer, and it turns out I like it better (the Mineral Primer is good stuff too, to be fair!) I'm wearing my new Shiro bonbons and after nearly six hours, there is no falloiut to be had.

And BTW, the Nic Cage glosses, like classic drag and a well-crafted petit four, are lovely and enduring. So far it's worn beautifully through coffee and a dainty lunch of berries, retaining its shine even after several sips of hot truck-driver brew.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 19, 2014)

It's awfully quiet in here.  Are we all broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just placed my first candii blossom order.  Toying with carts at Meow (blush, brow and foundation), Performance Colors (lipstick) and Alog (lipsticks).  Has anyone tried Alog?  I would like to see swatches.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought the Deadly Hollywood GDE collection, to blog. It's for the good of the people! I'm sure it will be here any minute now as Vee probably already took it to the post office lol!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I bought the Deadly Hollywood GDE collection, to blog. It's for the good of the people! I'm sure it will be here any minute now as Vee probably already took it to the post office lol!


LOL, I believe that! I ordered samples of the collection for now too (and the glitter tube because OMG black/red glitter? YES)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a pretty hard time with the GDE Foil Me this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need more practice. I tried mixing it with glitter and gliding it on as a liner but it didn't work well. I found it much easier to apply the foil me wet to my lid as a liner and blot the glitter over the top.
How does anyone else use it?


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> It's awfully quiet in here.  Are we all broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mostly! But I put in 2 orders yesterday and will do another on Friday! Im ending my no/low buy with a great celebration of pretty lovely things (but in small orders because I am always budget limited...lol)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

For all of you who have some Shiro, could someone take a pic of a comparison between the mini jars and full size jars? And maybe next to a GDE jar? I'm starting to get all weird about my collection being all the same size  :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Yay, my Shiro order from last Thursday is shipping today.  I will be celebrating my birthday with some Nic Cage on my lips...lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For all of you who have some Shiro, could someone take a pic of a comparison between the mini jars and full size jars? And maybe next to a GDE jar? I'm starting to get all weird about my collection being all the same size  :lol:


A little OCD are ya?  You will have to clue some of us in to your size preferences...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> A little OCD are ya?  You will have to clue some of us in to your size preferences...
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha well I'm already upset because my current storage doesn't fit my jars vertically, only horizontally. So I fit less in there. Once I move though I plan on getting an Ikea Alex storage, and probably some dividers for the drawers. It's more that my stuff is not at all organized right now because I have no space, but after the move I am going to color code and organize the crap out of all my makeup.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Haha well I'm already upset because my current storage doesn't fit my jars vertically, only horizontally. So I fit less in there. Once I move though I plan on getting an Ikea Alex storage, and probably some dividers for the drawers. It's more that my stuff is not at all organized right now because I have no space, but after the move I am going to color code and organize the crap out of all my makeup.


My youngest just left for college.  And while I have had a third bedroom open for a few years that I was going to turn into my office (although last Spring I realized I needed to make it office/makeup) I hadn't done it yet.  And I have had a house guest this summer (who is STILL with me).  But now I am thinking I shift the house guest and get my space organized.  Especially since we FINALLY get an Ikea in September.  Anyone like to paint?  We could have a painting party at my house.  I could order lots of shadow and lippie samples for swatching after and make lots of yummy treats to eat


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My youngest just left for college.  And while I have had a third bedroom open for a few years that I was going to turn into my office (although last Spring I realized I needed to make it office/makeup) I hadn't done it yet.  And I have had a house guest this summer (who is STILL with me).  But now I am thinking I shift the house guest and get my space organized.  Especially since we FINALLY get an Ikea in September.  Anyone like to paint?  We could have a painting party at my house.  I could order lots of shadow and lippie samples for swatching after and make lots of yummy treats to eat


Indie swatch party at @@marigoldsue's house! I'll bring homemade snacks! I am lucky enough to have an Ikea within 30 minutes, so I'm definitely planning on getting tons of storage solutions. Once I get my storage all settled, I'll post pics and would love to see everyone else's Indie storage. I need ideas for how to organize it!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Indie swatch party at @@marigoldsue's house! I'll bring homemade snacks! I am lucky enough to have an Ikea within 30 minutes, so I'm definitely planning on getting tons of storage solutions. Once I get my storage all settled, I'll post pics and would love to see everyone else's Indie storage. I need ideas for how to organize it!


If only I lived somewhere interesting, I might be able to tempt you all to visit.  No beaches.  No mountains.  No cool historical places.  No out of the ordinary shopping.  But we do have one of the places on Anthony Bourdain's list of 13 places you should eat at before you die (and it's located inside of a working gas station).


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 19, 2014)

I can paint and bake and shop, so count me in!

I bought a storage container for my eye shadows.





Now to buy more to fill it up!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I had a pretty hard time with the GDE Foil Me this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need more practice. I tried mixing it with glitter and gliding it on as a liner but it didn't work well. I found it much easier to apply the foil me wet to my lid as a liner and blot the glitter over the top.
> 
> How does anyone else use it?


With glitter, I use glitter glue, and I apply it with my fingertip directly to my eyelid like primer, let it dry down to the point where it starts to get tacky, and then pat whatever color I'm using -- glitter, pigment -- on top of the glue with a brush. I only use Foil Me with pigments, and I do the same thing as glitter glue: directly on my lid, dry down a bit, pat the pigment over it. I don't mix glitter with anything before applying.

(I do sometimes use glitter glue with pigments, but I never use Foil Me with glitters.)


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I had a pretty hard time with the GDE Foil Me this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need more practice. I tried mixing it with glitter and gliding it on as a liner but it didn't work well. I found it much easier to apply the foil me wet to my lid as a liner and blot the glitter over the top.
> 
> How does anyone else use it?


When applying glitter as a liner, I put a dab of Foil Me on the back of my hand and dip my brush in it then dip into the glitter and apply from there.  It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm awaiting my shiro order then I'm going on a short no buy for a couple of weeks. Once September hits I will be at it again getting all the colors of the month &amp; the GWP for September!!!!!

I hope my shiro comes soon. I want to use my Nightfury!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 19, 2014)

Oops, my finger slipped. (in the best way ever)
After ordering my second Aromaleigh Ancient Magick sample set on Monday's flash sale. (I pretty much figure I shouldn't need more than two sample sizes ever) and a full sized discontinued color I did some more browsing today in their discontinued area....

I realized that some colors I had shelved for later are selling out already so I ordered a second sample of 9 colors I loved from my last order and double samples for 9 new colors.

Thats a grand total of 47 little sparkly baggies on the way. (and a full sized one....) I enjoy re-potting far too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I kinda wish I would have done just one order and saved the $3 shipping but no biggie.

I did a quick swatch run of my 13 Aromaleigh shades (11 discontinued, and 2 random samples) so I knew what to order and Ill post that in a bit.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 19, 2014)

I received my Darling Girl order (from late July)! And she gave me a free sample of The Tragic Death of Mr. Stay Puft from the Who Ya Gonna Call collection (being released in September). I probably won't be able to play with anything until the weekend, but I was happy to come back to my apartment and see the package waiting in my mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Shiro order is also set to arrive on Friday. I also don't know when I'm going to get my innocent+twisted alchemy order. It's going to be a very busy week (or two) so I'm happy that I'll have packages to expect.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

Super fast swatches tonight of all of my Aromaleigh discontinued shades (Minus Akurra which is active in the Serpens collection) I needed to swatch them so I knew which shades I should buy a second sample of.  I wish these photos captured the sparkle of some of these    My ultimate favorites are: Cyanide Sorrow, Mireille, Collete, Talisman, Cryptic, Lillith, Ophelia and Bette.

I know many here are allready aware of the 50% off discontinued sale but if you are new to this thread CHECK IT OUT. 50 cent samples? Yes please!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Super fast swatches tonight of all of my Aromaleigh discontinued shades (Minus Akurra which is active in the Serpens collection) I needed to swatch them so I knew which shades I should buy a second sample of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish these photos captured the sparkle of some of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My ultimate favorites are: Cyanide Sorrow, Mireille, Collete, Talisman, Cryptic, Lillith, Ophelia and Bette.
> 
> I know many here are allready aware of the 50% off discontinued sale but if you are new to this thread CHECK IT OUT. 50 cent samples? Yes please!
> 
> ...


Insomnia reared it's ugly head tonight.  I finally had time to look at the clearance section at Aromaleigh.  Thirtyfour shadows and three blushes are now on there way to me.  All samples.  And $20 total.  Not a bad deal.

ETA:  And my first order from Portland Black Lipstick Company.  I better go to sleep soon!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

I got my Coastal Scents 50 5g jar order/smoky eye brush set yesterday. Spent the last 2 nights repotting around 30 sample bags while intently watching Breaking Bad.

I got sample baggies from GDE of the Paper Runway and Super Shadows collections on Friday and I was one of the people who got a free pressed shadow last Wednesday and mine was My Belle.

My Femme Fatale 10 sample pack showed up over the weekend as well... 4 blushes (Rebel, Fierce, Hot to the Touch, Firebloom) and 6 shadows (Efflorescence, Faerie Fire, Hallowed Ground, Twilight Amethyst, Ancient Traitor, Sour Suckerpop) 

I actually budgeted a portion of this last paycheck and am being a little more careful with my spending so I made a tiny order of 5 sample vials from Scaredy Cat yesterday which already shipped and a big 25% off sale haul order from i+ta over the weekend. 

I'm just waiting ever so patiently (kind of) for my two NM orders and my VC sub which I absolutely cannot wait to get my hands on. And in the mean time, attempting to experiment with all my new indie pretties. Yesterday I used several different brands as I attempted an eye look with Burdened With Glorious Purpose (Shiro), Mackinac (GDE) and Random Reaping (Aromaleigh) along with Sunkissed blush (Kiss My Sass) and Fyrinnae's Romantique lip lustre. Verdict was that I suck at doing cool eye makeup and need loads more practice, but overall I liked the combination of all those things.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't read through all of this yet, but the Haus of Gloi Halloween 2014 part 1 release has been announced! It goes live on the 24th.



> Pumpkin Queen
> 
> Gentle hay pillows, pumpkin, ripe peaches dusted with clove and nutmeg, dried summer herbs and lastly, a lovely crown of amber. (Perfume, Bubbling Scrub, Pumpkin Butter, Emulsifying Scrub)
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

@@meaganola thank you!

based on that, I am going to get

 
Spider Silk
Persephone's Descent
Olde Cider Haus
Tobac
Pumpkin Eater
Samhain 2013 (vintage, discontinued)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just read the Haus of Gloi halloween newletter email and immediately came here. I am so excited right now. 

Thinking I'll have to grab Pumpkin Eater (had already been looking forward to that one from the description of the sample @@Kelly Silva received on her blog), Ghost Puffs, Pumpkin Queen, Olde Cider Haus, and maybe one or both of the vintage ones. Not sure if I'd like them though. They're probably the ones I'd most need a sample size of and they're not sample size.

Also will probably grab one or two of the lip balms. Not sure because I'm expecting to probably end up buying some of the fall Coffin Kissers from NM when they come out Friday.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh man! I need some if these in my life. I'm really curious about ghost puffs! Popcorn &amp; marshmallow? I could get on board with that!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in so much trouble on these fall scents this year. Before I just had to restrain myself from spending too much on BBW candles, but now I'll probably be placing fairly large orders for fall stuff with Haus of Gloi, Fortune Cookie Soap, and then Suds N Sass/Kiss My Sass.

And then there's the all the fall/halloween makeup collections...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

The one that gets me *every single year* is the BPAL Halloweenie stuff. Even if I just get decants, it usually tops a hundred bucks.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh man! I need some if these in my life. I'm really curious about ghost puffs! Popcorn &amp; marshmallow? I could get on board with that!


I saw that and I was like, where do I swipe my card?!!!  Also, now I need to go find a popcorn ball at lunch :lol:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

@@meaganola Do you know when that comes out? I already have a little list of scents I want to try from BPAL. If there's fall/Halloween stuff, me ordering from them will probably be happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

@ BPAL is a special creature. The Weenies can come out at literally any second at this point, all the way into mid-September, and there may be a split update. We have no idea. If you want stuff currently available, I would order it now. In addition to not knowing when the Weenies will be released and the loooong TAT that will happen as a result (not to mention the Carnaval Diabolique release that has been "coming soon" for literally over a year and maybe two), there is a constant possibility that a general catalog oil will be abruptly discontinued with no warning.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

Have there been any updates on when the NM subs will be shipping?

And I have not yet places a non-sub order with NM.  Who has faves?  I am really liking coppers, rose golds and peaches at the moment.  But pretty purples, pinks and some browns and greens are good too.  Could for sure use some more universal highlighter colors. Big fan of duochromes.  Like sheen more than glitter.  (And I am super impressed that I actually know that I have preferences now...lol)

I am trying to order all of the things this week, before I temporarily go on a no-buy (yeah, right...)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Insomnia reared it's ugly head tonight.  I finally had time to look at the clearance section at Aromaleigh.  Thirtyfour shadows and three blushes are now on there way to me.  All samples.  And $20 total.  Not a bad deal.
> 
> ETA:  And my first order from Portland Black Lipstick Company.  I better go to sleep soon!


OOOH! What colors did you get from PBLC???? That's one collection I need to grow over time as there are so many I love!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> OOOH! What colors did you get from PBLC???? That's one collection I need to grow over time as there are so many I love!


I started with Artificial Amythest, Irony, Lux Et Voluptas and Bad Penny.  I'm not as adventurous with my lips as I am with my eyes!  And yes, I will swatch when they get here.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I started with Artificial Amythest, Irony, Lux Et Voluptas and Bad Penny.  I'm not as adventurous with my lips as I am with my eyes!  And yes, I will swatch when they get here.


I will anxiously await your swatches!! I love my Artificial Amethyst but I do tend to bring out the lip brush to help with precision. &lt;3 My current want list is : Undead Red, Coffee, Metallurgy, Black Lagoon, Indigo Bridge, and Guided Lilly.  I am all about the dark lips lol. But to be fair I really want them all except the pastel colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

Found on Instagram this morning. *I haven't seen it posted yet*
....WANT.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

I almost ordered Gilded Lily.  I saw a swatch I thought was gorgeous and then I saw one I thought was hideous.  I probably should have thrown it in.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

I just made an Aromaleigh order! I couldn't resist $.50 sample baggies. 20 samples for $13 shipped. Come to me, my pretties!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Have there been any updates on when the NM subs will be shipping?
> 
> And I have not yet places a non-sub order with NM.  Who has faves?  I am really liking coppers, rose golds and peaches at the moment.  But pretty purples, pinks and some browns and greens are good too.  Could for sure use some more universal highlighter colors. Big fan of duochromes.  Like sheen more than glitter.  (And I am super impressed that I actually know that I have preferences now...lol)
> 
> I am trying to order all of the things this week, before I temporarily go on a no-buy (yeah, right...)


I would love to know as well when the NM subs are shipping. 

I never ordered from them before, but I did place a beauty blogger order, an mini eyeshadow haul order (that was before I got the NM sub) and then I did another little haul last week when I found about their discount and the firefly theme :wub:   

I hope she is shipping out this weekend for the subs, as I will be going on vacation in two weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also found out that Haus of Gloi was off from the 15th until the 21st, so I am hoping that my order will ship out this weekend too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

I love how great the customer service is over at Indies. I want to give a shoutout to Matt over at Haus of Gloi, who totally accommodated my weird request I had, and emailed to tell me that he could do that while he was still out. And of course Vee over at GDE who sent me some empty jars for my samples when I was trying to figure out where to get some. And I cannot wait for the fall Haus of Gloi stuff, I think I need all the scents!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

Husband: "So with all the colors you have now aren't you going to start getting repeats?"
Me: "Ha! I had to blend 3 shades of blue today to get the shade I liked and 2 shades of grey/purple....its safe to say if I am blending I don't have all the colors yet."

He felt that was a very good answer. haha.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a couple for a couple of weeks now, but I'll admit to being a little lost! I always stayed away from loose stuff because I thought it would be super messy. Well, my summerswap buddy sent me some stuff from Glamour Doll Eyes and I'm in love. I want to try more indie stuff, but I'm kind of at a loss about where to start. There's so much stuff! Any advice on the best place to start? I was thinking the Aromaleigh clearance sale might be a good place to dip my feet in the water.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to know as well when the NM subs are shipping.
> 
> I never ordered from them before, but I did place a beauty blogger order, an mini eyeshadow haul order (that was before I got the NM sub) and then I did another little haul last week when I found about their discount and the firefly theme :wub:
> 
> ...


Carrie from NM contacted me yesterday about my address, apparently PayPal didn't have it in their system. I ordered the VC, and in the email she mentioned she's shipping them out this week (no set day or date mentioned though).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Carrie from NM contacted me yesterday about my address, apparently PayPal didn't have it in their system. I ordered the VC, and in the email she mentioned she's shipping them out this week (no set day or date mentioned though).


thank you!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple for a couple of weeks now, but I'll admit to being a little lost! I always stayed away from loose stuff because I thought it would be super messy. Well, my summerswap buddy sent me some stuff from Glamour Doll Eyes and I'm in love. I want to try more indie stuff, but I'm kind of at a loss about where to start. There's so much stuff! Any advice on the best place to start? I was thinking the Aromaleigh clearance sale might be a good place to dip my feet in the water.


It is definitely a rabbit hole (as the thread name suggests), but I personally think GDE is one of the best places to start. Fast shipping, little to no turnaround time (time between when you order and when it ships) and lots of choices, from colors to sample bags, to sample jars, to full size jars. You can get grab bags to just get a variety of products. Shiro is another easily accessible company. They have sample bags of a full collection for under $20.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 20, 2014)

Ugh so someone mentioned the clearance over at Aromaleigh and without even meaning to I bought up about ten things, a combo of full size and sample sizes. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Would have been more, but several of the items I had wanted full sizes of were sold out already, so I will have to make due with the samples I have.

I also placed an order with Impulse Cosmetics during the SAS that is out for delivery today! It was a struggle, though, because I am pretty much at the point where I own everything I want to own. Since there aren't as many new products being released, I am (thankfully) free of a pressing need to buy much more. :lol:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 20, 2014)

I said I was cutting myself off until September, but that swatch of Sick Lullabies glitter that @ did was so pretty! It's stuck in my head! Maybe one teeny tiny purchase won't hurt lol

Also: Is there any indie companies with an oxblood lip color? Even if it's not indie. I look and look everywhere and can never find the perfect one. It's either too plumy or too red.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also: Is there any indie companies with an oxblood lip color? Even if it's not indie. I look and look everywhere and can never find the perfect one. It's either too plumy or too red.


http://shirocosmetics.com/product/nic-cage-doing-the-charleston-in-a-bustling-speakeasy/


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple for a couple of weeks now, but I'll admit to being a little lost! I always stayed away from loose stuff because I thought it would be super messy. Well, my summerswap buddy sent me some stuff from Glamour Doll Eyes and I'm in love. I want to try more indie stuff, but I'm kind of at a loss about where to start. There's so much stuff! Any advice on the best place to start? I was thinking the Aromaleigh clearance sale might be a good place to dip my feet in the water.


I think a lot of us started with Glamour Doll Eyes.  A couple of points in her favor (in addition to the super fast shipping).  She offers three sizes: the sample bags, sample jars and full size jars.  When I first started out I ordered mostly sample bags.  I wanted to make sure that I was going to like the colors I was picking on my screen and make sure I would actually use these loose shadows.  Now I order almost exclusively sample jars.  They hold a little more and give me the convenience of a jar.  And with so many different colors to choose from I can have a wide palette with a small investment.  With GDE shipping is free if you are ordering only sample sizes.  AND if you find something you love in the sample size and decide to order the full size, she will deduct the cost of your sample size off of your full size order.  I also like that she has her blushes in the mini jars.  A full size blush is a lot of product.  Now I can play with lots of different cheek choices.

When ordering from other companies that I have not tried before, I do try to catch sales.  I placed my first Aromaleigh order last night and I ordered all from the 50% off sale.  But I also only ordered samples sizes, as I have not yet used their products and  don't know how close their swatches match what I am going to get in person.  The down side of this is what happens if I find something I love?  It may be out of stock and I can't replace.  But it does give me a chance to try out a company pretty cheaply.  And as you can see in this thread, we are always posting sales.  You can also look to see if the companies you are interested in have Facebook pages or groups.  They sometimes offer special discounts there.

And then I have the companies that I like to order from because I not only like their products, but I really like the way the owners conduct their business.  For me those two are GDE and Hello Waffle.  I have not used a lot of Hello Waffle shadows because her website was down for a move when I received my first two, and has just reopened.  But I really like the quality, adore the owner and LOVE the formula and her colors seem to really match my preferences.  But she ships from Canada so shipping time and expense is a little bit higher.

Welcome to the rabbit hole, where your wallet may be thinner, but your face will sparkle like no other!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I said I was cutting myself off until September, but that swatch of Sick Lullabies glitter that @ did was so pretty! It's stuck in my head! Maybe one teeny tiny purchase won't hurt lol
> 
> Also: Is there any indie companies with an oxblood lip color? Even if it's not indie. I look and look everywhere and can never find the perfect one. It's either too plumy or too red.


Ugh, I know I just saw one within the last 24 hours, but don't recall where.  Maybe Portland Black Lipstick Company, or AlogCosmetics?  Seems like those are the three main ones I have been looking at.

Sweet Transvestite Joystick from Geek Chic started out that way on me.  I thought it kind of dried down pinkish though.  But I only applied on swipe.  You might look for swatches and see if it stayed darker for other people who swiped it more than once.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Thanks! I might have to just do some small orders from a bunch of places until I figure out what I like best. 

@@marigoldsue Thanks so much for such a thoughtful response. I'm a little OCD, so I appreciate the options at GDE. I don't think I could handle the baggies, so sample jars are a definite plus for me. I think I probably need to just start ordering and figure out what I like. I'm absolutely obsessed with glitter right now, so my head just spins when I see all the indie choices!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> @@Kelly Silva Thanks! I might have to just do some small orders from a bunch of places until I figure out what I like best.
> 
> @@marigoldsue Thanks so much for such a thoughtful response. I'm a little OCD, so I appreciate the options at GDE. I don't think I could handle the baggies, so sample jars are a definite plus for me. I think I probably need to just start ordering and figure out what I like. I'm absolutely obsessed with glitter right now, so my head just spins when I see all the indie choices!


 Hello Waffle will be adding mini jars on the 29th.  And Fyrinnae has mini jars.  Theirs have been rather generously full in my limited experience.  And I was really happy with all but one of the colors I tried.  And one thing I like about theirs is the label is on the bottom (no cool company artwork) but for me right now being able to easily identify the color is important until I am more familiar with the names.

Some companies put their samples in clam shells instead of baggies.  It seems like someone else does the mini jars, but I think it is someone I have not tried yet.

If you are in to glitter, you will want some sort of glitter glue.  I have not personally used any yet.  But Fyrinnae's gets great reviews.  Some people are really liking the elf glitter glue which you can pick up at Target.  And I would highly recommend trying out GDE's Foil Me with any duochromes.  I think she said Foil Me won't be back in stock until October though.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

Mini jars: Shiro and Notoriously Morbid both have them! And Darling Girl, too. I think all three companies use 3-gram jars for the minis instead of 5-gram jars like they use for the full-sized option. I know Shiro and NM use the different sizes. I'm not sure about DGC. GDE uses the same jars for sample jars as they do for full-sized ones.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

@@msambrosia I think another thing that helps is to just start ordering some colors. I did that with my first few orders, tried to order something I liked from every color category. In doing so, I now know that I love copper oranges. I would have never known otherwise. So getting samples in a lot of colors will help you figure out what colors you like and look good on.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2014)

@@msambrosia Another option if you are interested is some kind of storage device.  I picked up the one below from Joann's.  It was $7.99 or $9.99 and I used a 40% off coupon.  I dumped by GDE baggies in there and her stickers pull off easy so I affixed them to the bottom!  I can pull out individual jars or take the whole tray into my make up area.

http://www.joann.com/jewelry-bead-organizer-9-1-2inx6-3-8inx1-1-8in/8234916.html#start=9


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 20, 2014)

@@lovepink you have just booked my weekend.  Those are on sale for $4.99.  I think I will be rtransferring baggies to jars all weekend!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@lovepink you have just booked my weekend.  Those are on sale for $4.99.  I think I will be rtransferring baggies to jars all weekend!


Glad I could help!  I love having mine easily contained and accessible.

And ok I am new to this thread so I was paging through it to come up with a list of indies to bookmark.  Shiro cosmetics has both a Game of Thrones and Hunger Games collection?  How did I exist not knowing this information?  I want to place all the orders for all the things at every site I have visited.

This thread is worse than the enablers thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice, ladies! I just ordered a grab bag of sample jars from GDE. If left to my own devices, I'd have a cart full of gold glitter shadows, so I thought it might be best to let someone else pick for me. I love a good surprise! I think I'm also going to get some of the clearanced samples from Aromaleigh. That's a super cheap way to try a variety of colors and help me start to figure out what I like (besides gold and glittery). I can pick up the organizer @@lovepink mentioned next time I go to Joann's. Hopefully I get it before my samples arrive and I can move them straight into jars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Glad I could help!  I love having mine easily contained and accessible.
> 
> And ok I am new to this thread so I was paging through it to come up with a list of indies to bookmark.  Shiro cosmetics has both a Game of Thrones and Hunger Games collection?  How did I exist not knowing this information?  I want to place all the orders for all the things at every site I have visited.
> 
> This thread is worse than the enablers thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You have no idea.  It's bad because indies are SO MUCH CHEAPER than mainstream products so I think "hmmm. . . $2.50 here &amp; $1.00 there can't possibly hurt. . . until you are doing bills &amp; realize you've spent well over $60 in a couple weeks on these little $2.50 or $1.00 orders.  ha ha ha.  This is the enablers thread x10.  But I wouldn't have it any other way.  Keep up the good work ladies.  I haven't ordered anything in 3 whole days . . . enable me.

wait. . . I lied I ordered something from pretty &amp; polished this morning $20 bucks worth. ha ha ha.  See?  I'm bad. . . no. . . I'm fantastic &amp; glittery &amp; I smell fabulous!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> @@msambrosia Another option if you are interested is some kind of storage device.  I picked up the one below from Joann's.  It was $7.99 or $9.99 and I used a 40% off coupon.  I dumped by GDE baggies in there and her stickers pull off easy so I affixed them to the bottom!  I can pull out individual jars or take the whole tray into my make up area.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/jewelry-bead-organizer-9-1-2inx6-3-8inx1-1-8in/8234916.html#start=9
> 
> ...


I buy a similar one from Michaels that is 30 jars in a container. (Joans sells one too but I cant find it on the website) They are a bit smaller though.  http://www.michaels.com/darice-bead-organizer-with-storage-containers/10164848.html




I have a few.... *used full sized jars for scale*


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 20, 2014)

Came back to my apartment after a long day and found that my Shiro order has been delivered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I seriously think Caitlin chooses samples based on your order... when I ordered  in June (Plausible Walrus, Chinchillin', and samples of the Avengers collection), my two free samples were Destiny's Princess and Smell Ya Later (which are somewhat similar to Plausible Walrus and Smell Ya Later). The order I received today had Lavender Town (red/purple-toned brown) and Nightfury (dark purple) and my two free samples were Smashing Pots (brown) and Shinigami (dark purple).  

I have a busy week so I can't play with them yet, but it was a very pleasant surprise in my mailbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

Heads up on GCC:  They're going to be discontinuing a few sets at the end of the month.  There should be a list of affected shades/collections up on Facebook at the end of the week.  I'll post it here if someone doesn't beat me to it!

And in NM VC news, from Facebook an hour or so ago:



> Just a quick shipping update. The first batch of VCs were packed today for shipping, the second and final batch will be packed tomorrow. Those include combined orders that were asked to be held. Friday starts shipping for the rest of the orders from the 8th to the 11th.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 20, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I buy a similar one from Michaels that is 30 jars in a container. (Joans sells one too but I cant find it on the website) They are a bit smaller though.  http://www.michaels.com/darice-bead-organizer-with-storage-containers/10164848.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh I am an art student and I am always at Michaels, I am definitely picking one of those up next time I am there! That's exactly what I was looking for to put my samples in, and keep them together.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to know as well when the NM subs are shipping.
> 
> I never ordered from them before, but I did place a beauty blogger order, an mini eyeshadow haul order (that was before I got the NM sub) and then I did another little haul last week when I found about their discount and the firefly theme :wub:
> 
> ...


On the NM facebook page, they posted last week that the subs would be shipped early this week so hopefully they'll go out soon. I've been getting really excited about the new release this Friday, but I think I may wait until I receive something before I place a third order (not counting that sub)



msambrosia said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple for a couple of weeks now, but I'll admit to being a little lost! I always stayed away from loose stuff because I thought it would be super messy. Well, my summerswap buddy sent me some stuff from Glamour Doll Eyes and I'm in love. I want to try more indie stuff, but I'm kind of at a loss about where to start. There's so much stuff! Any advice on the best place to start? I was thinking the Aromaleigh clearance sale might be a good place to dip my feet in the water.


Hi @@msambrosia! I only jumped on the indie train a few weeks ago, but now I'm obsessed. Not sure if anyone's said this, but one of the main things I was confused about at first was what a company's TAT is. It's just the turnaround time from them getting your order out to you after you place it. 

If you have any fandoms, that can be a great starting point. I know I had to get Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Avengers, Pokemon... all that fun stuff. Other than that, I mostly looked for who was having sales and who made sample sizes, whether it was sample jars or sample baggies. I also recommend joining the facebook groups for companies you like because you'll get to see sneak peeks and sometimes there are secret promotions. I'm in the ones for Glamour Doll Eyes and Notoriously Morbid and they're awesome.

So far, GDE is probably my favorite that I've ordered from. I placed two Wednesday orders and got each of them by the weekend. But since you've tried them, here are some others I've purchased from:

Kiss My Sass - My other favorite, nice owner that gives gifts with purchase/samples, quick TAT, sample sizes available, currently has some decent sale prices on certain items, shipping seems expensive (I think it came out to around $10) but then she refunded me anything that wasn't part of her shipping cost which was nice

Shiro - great for fandom stuff, quick TAT, sample sizes available and includes sample baggies

Victorian Disco - My first purchase during a 50% off sale, have a longer TAT so I'm still waiting on that one

Fyrinnae - Show a longer TAT on their site but my order got to me in about a week, sample sizes available, included a free sample jar

Notoriously Morbid -Have placed 2 orders which I'm still waiting on so they have a little bit longer TAT, they also have a monthly sub called the Vanishing Cabinet

innocent + twisted alchemy - have a monthly sub that comes in either sample clamshell or full size and usually includes samples from other indies, owner Linda is really nice I missed the subs going on sale by a day and messaged her on Facebook and she helped me get a spot, just placed my first regular order with her over the weekend

Scaredy Cat Cosmetics - packaging for full sizes looks super cute and the sample sizes oome in little vials that are 5 for $5, just ordered one of those sets Monday and it was $3 shipping and went out the next day

Haus of Gloi - perfume oils, scrubs, pumpkin butters and other body stuff with pretty unique scents, decent TAT and really nice people to deal with, have a fall collection coming out in a few days that sounds sooo good!

eta Oh and some of these places have grab bags or lucky packs or whatever and they're a great way to try out some new colors if you have no idea where to begin!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I buy a similar one from Michaels that is 30 jars in a container. (Joans sells one too but I cant find it on the website) They are a bit smaller though.  http://www.michaels.com/darice-bead-organizer-with-storage-containers/10164848.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that same one after you recommended it! Definitely a great deal. 

I also got some from Coastal Scents and used the ipsy 25% off discount (blush25off.) If your order is under $50, the shipping is expensive - mine was around $10, about half of my total, but I ordered it late Friday night and it arrived Monday morning in the mail so it was fast. 



meaganola said:


> Heads up on GCC:  They're going to be discontinuing a few sets at the end of the month.  There should be a list of affected shades/collections up on Facebook at the end of the week.  I'll post it here if someone doesn't beat me to it!
> 
> And in NM VC news, from Facebook an hour or so ago:


Yay!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Thanks for all the advice, ladies! I just ordered a grab bag of sample jars from GDE. If left to my own devices, I'd have a cart full of gold glitter shadows, so I thought it might be best to let someone else pick for me. I love a good surprise! I think I'm also going to get some of the clearanced samples from Aromaleigh. That's a super cheap way to try a variety of colors and help me start to figure out what I like (besides gold and glittery). I can pick up the organizer @@lovepink mentioned next time I go to Joann's. Hopefully I get it before my samples arrive and I can move them straight into jars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I started with a GDE grab bag, and I think it's a great way to start!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2014)

I know I'm coming in late with the Haus of Gloi squeee but

PUMPKIN QUEEN SHALL BE MINE.  And probably Pumpkin Eater.  mmmmmm pumpkin


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

My intro-to-indies order was the GDE Super Shadows set!  My inner eight-year-old is a comic book movie fanatic who *had* to have it for last summer's releases.  (She loved _Iron Man 3_ but wasn't crazy about _Man of Steel_.  I couldn't figure out why until Greg Rucka -- a former DC Comics writer who worked on Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman in the 2000s, so he's a little bit familiar with them -- pointed out a few things that were changed up to make Superman darker for the franchise but that were major betrayals of his character.  Superman *does not do* a very particular thing, and when you have him do that, he's not Superman anymore.)

ETA:  Well, intro to indie *shadows*.  I've been ordering BPAL since 2007.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2014)

I did it!  I was standing at the edge staring down the rabbit hole, wondering how deep it went, when I decided to jump in!  (Ok not really like many others, I too, started my indie shadow journey with a sample baggie pack from GDE).  I ordered the samples from Shiro in The Complete Tributes and the Seven Kingdoms.

I did it a) cause I love makeup and b.(hate that I cannot put a b with a parentheses with out it making the smiley with sunglasses!) cause I has the sads.

WARNING SHOE CARNAGE UNDER SPOILER!



Spoiler






This now makes 5 pairs of shoes lost in a week due to some creature (yet to be determined if it is canine or rodent, I went ALL CSI in my closet lat weekend) and a bag. Not only did I buy makeup to console myself but I emotionally ate. As punishment I am going to make myself go to the gym. And for the endorphin boost!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

I HAVE VANISHING CABINET SHIPPING!  Ahem.  I feel this is something caps-worthy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I HAVE VANISHING CABINET SHIPPING!  Ahem.  I feel this is something caps-worthy!


ME TOO!!!!   :w00t:


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

@ I have a feeling the fandom stuff is going to take all of my money. I was looking at Geek Chic earlier and I pretty much have resigned myself to needing almost everything, but especially "Stay in the House, Carl." The colors weren't really my style, but I wanted the Ninja Turtles collection just because.  I think it was Shiro that had the fantastic Hunger Games collection I was eyeing. Anything dorky makes me happy. 

Thanks for all the info on the different companies. Sometimes I get confused by the abbreviations in the thread because I don't know some of the companies. It seemed like it took forever for me to figure out what i+ta was a few days ago! 
 
I've already started trying to infect my sister-in-law with my excitement. She's severely allergic to carmine and has given up wearing purples. I was frantically sending her messages earlier. "Vegan eyeshadows don't have carmine! You need to buy them all!!"


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heads up on GCC: They're going to be discontinuing a few sets at the end of the month. There should be a list of affected shades/collections up on Facebook at the end of the week. I'll post it here if someone doesn't beat me to it!
> 
> And in NM VC news, from Facebook an hour or so ago:


Ahh. I want to cut back on buying but at the same time have a cart full of $50 worth of stuff at GCC. I'm curious as to what they will be discontinuing. Now I will probably just make my order if it has some of the discontinued items in it. Honestly, I'm kind of excited now that I will probably order sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple for a couple of weeks now, but I'll admit to being a little lost! I always stayed away from loose stuff because I thought it would be super messy. Well, my summerswap buddy sent me some stuff from Glamour Doll Eyes and I'm in love. I want to try more indie stuff, but I'm kind of at a loss about where to start. There's so much stuff! Any advice on the best place to start? I was thinking the Aromaleigh clearance sale might be a good place to dip my feet in the water.


Since I am still pretty new to Indies myself (kinda dived into the deep end on an impulse and haven't regretted it at all) let me share my experiences with you the past month or two. TAT= seller processing time between you ordering and them shipping the items

Geek Chic Cosmetics: My first order because of their Fellowship and Storybook Love collections. I ordered sample sizes and the turn around time was nearly a month. Longer than I expected, but worth it. Their samples come in clamshells though and they can be messy to open if you aren't careful. I re pot my samples so this was not an issue. No extra samples with my order though.

Shiro: My second order was for Shiro's Hobbit collection. I ordered the full sample collection and LOVED it. TAT was a couple weeks. Her samples seemed on the heavy side too which I LOVED! 2 extra samples AND candy!

Aromaleigh: Someone on here mentioned their 50% off sale and their Ancient Magick collection was on a 50% Monday flash sale so I bought the full sample collection plus about 13 various 50 cent discontinued colors. TAT was SUPER quick (as In I had shipping notice within 3 days of my order) Samples were on the light side compared to Shiro but that's cause Shiro spoiled me. 2 extra samples (1 discontinued, 1 active).

My Pretty Zombie: OMG....I bought 2 full sized blushes and 6 samples because I LOVED the names and theme of the company. I did not use a sale and fell in absolute LOVE with their amazing duochromes and blushes. Seriously, wow. Also on the heavier sample size (more akin to Shiro) and had ADORABLE GORY packaging. 2 extra samples and a severed finger. TAT was also very fast. I got ship notice within 3 days of ordering and the package arrived 2 days earlier than expected.

Victorian Disco: I ordered a LOT of things about mid last month when she had a 50% off sale. I knew her company was going through a lot of stress. moving and changes and she estimated a 6-8 week TAT. I have been trying to forget about this order and be surprised when it finally shows up. I purchased knowing it would likely be a 2 month TAT so no worries.

Glamour Doll Eyes: I only discovered via this thread. (I know it was the intro to most of you guys but It never made my radar until Vee personally was responding to comments a couple weeks ago on here) Her personal attention to this thread and to the MUT forum girls prompted me to pull the trigger on my first order to let her know I appreciate her buisness practice. I was NOT disappointed. I ordered the Circus and Pick Your Poison Sample collections. Lighting fast TAT (as in within 24 hrs) and the item was in my mail box within 5 days. Sample size was pretty average between Shiro/My Pretty Zombie sizes and Aromaleigh. (GDE and GCC have about the same size I've noticed) 2 extra samples AND she threw in a free full sized eyeshadow for me!

-------------------------------

This week alone I have put in a second order with GDE, Shiro, and two orders with Aromaleigh. I also plan on making my first Notoriously Morbid purchase on Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Buying small sample purchases has given me a lot of perspective on each of these companies and I have formed some pretty solid opinions on which companies are better for me vs others. Good luck girl and if you have any questions I know there are many girls on this forum that are willing to help ya out!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> @ I have a feeling the fandom stuff is going to take all of my money. I was looking at Geek Chic earlier and I pretty much have resigned myself to needing almost everything, but especially "Stay in the House, Carl." The colors weren't really my style, but I wanted the Ninja Turtles collection just because.  I think it was Shiro that had the fantastic Hunger Games collection I was eyeing. Anything dorky makes me happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on the different companies. Sometimes I get confused by the abbreviations in the thread because I don't know some of the companies. It seemed like it took forever for me to figure out what i+ta was a few days ago!
> 
> I've already started trying to infect my sister-in-law with my excitement. She's severely allergic to carmine and has given up wearing purples. I was frantically sending her messages earlier. "Vegan eyeshadows don't have carmine! You need to buy them all!!"


You're welcome! It's kind of overwhelming but really, really fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I felt the exact same way about that Geek Chic Ninja Turtle collection. Don't even necessarily want the colors, and yet I feel like I need the collection. I need to get some more of Shiro's Hunger Games collection. So far I just have Baker's Boy and Girl on Fire. 

That's awesome there's an alternative your sister-in-law can still wear! 



chelsealynn said:


> Ahh. I want to cut back on buying but at the same time have a cart full of $50 worth of stuff at GCC. I'm curious as to what they will be discontinuing. Now I will probably just make my order if it has some of the discontinued items in it. Honestly, I'm kind of excited now that I will probably order sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a full cart waiting at GCC too. I've been dying to get the Witchcraft &amp; Wizardry set but I have yet to. I was thinking the same thing about the discontinuing maybe finally helping me to pull the trigger on this order.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 21, 2014)

Reading Haus of Gloi scent descriptions makes me hungry!  If they ever do a Key Lime Pie type scent I will go happy-crazy.  I want all of that fall collection, and I want some candy corn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Though after the shopping binge I just had I really should go on no-buy for awhile...  We'll see how I feel once all my orders come in.  I also ordered a bunch of new clothes that should show up on Friday, so I'm busy figuring out places I can go to show off new dresses and new fancy sparkly indy makeup looks!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 21, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> You have no idea. It's bad because indies are SO MUCH CHEAPER than mainstream products so I think "hmmm. . . $2.50 here &amp; $1.00 there can't possibly hurt. . . until you are doing bills &amp; realize you've spent well over $60 in a couple weeks on these little $2.50 or $1.00 orders. ha ha ha. This is the enablers thread x10. But I wouldn't have it any other way. Keep up the good work ladies. I haven't ordered anything in 3 whole days . . . enable me.
> 
> wait. . . I lied I ordered something from pretty &amp; polished this morning $20 bucks worth. ha ha ha. See? I'm bad. . . no. . . I'm fantastic &amp; glittery &amp; I smell fabulous!


Actually, the blogger from brightest bulb in the box did a price comparison with indie shadows and depending on the brand, they may not be cheaper.

( hopefully it's ok to post the name of the blog...I'm not the blogger! Just very interesting scientific research that made me think !)


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 21, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Actually, the blogger from brightest bulb in the box did a price comparison with indie shadows and depending on the brand, they may not be cheaper.
> 
> ( hopefully it's ok to post the name of the blog...I'm not the blogger! Just very interesting scientific research that made me think !)


You're probably right.  It just seems like their cheaper in my mind &amp; then I buy three times as much.  ha ha ha.  But I LOVE THEM.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 21, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Actually, the blogger from brightest bulb in the box did a price comparison with indie shadows and depending on the brand, they may not be cheaper.
> 
> ( hopefully it's ok to post the name of the blog...I'm not the blogger! Just very interesting scientific research that made me think !)


They might not be cheaper by the ounce, but indies do offer the flexibility of buying samples and minis, which can still save you money if you'll never use up a full size of a color. On the other hand, when you buy a mainstream palette, you get a fixed number of colors in fixed sizes, I personally don't use all the colors in my palettes, nor have I ever come close to using up a color. Price per ounce comparisons only really make sense if you're planning on using up the entire product.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

kyxli said:


> They might not be cheaper by the ounce, but indies do offer the flexibility of buying samples and minis, which can still save you money if you'll never use up a full size of a color. On the other hand, when you buy a mainstream palette, you get a fixed number of colors in fixed sizes, I personally don't use all the colors in my palettes, nor have I ever come close to using up a color. Price per ounce comparisons only really make sense if you're planning on using up the entire product.


So much this. I have yet to use up even a sample. And indie colors are just more creative than the majors, and they aren't restricted by marketing, focus groups, release schedules, dealing with retailers, etc., which leads to more flexibility.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 21, 2014)

kyxli said:


> They might not be cheaper by the ounce, but indies do offer the flexibility of buying samples and minis, which can still save you money if you'll never use up a full size of a color. On the other hand, when you buy a mainstream palette, you get a fixed number of colors in fixed sizes, I personally don't use all the colors in my palettes, nor have I ever come close to using up a color. Price per ounce comparisons only really make sense if you're planning on using up the entire product.





crazycatlady82 said:


> Actually, the blogger from brightest bulb in the box did a price comparison with indie shadows and depending on the brand, they may not be cheaper.
> 
> ( hopefully it's ok to post the name of the blog...I'm not the blogger! Just very interesting scientific research that made me think !)


You also have to consider she was mostly pricing Indie singles vs. name brand palettes.  If you compare singles to singles you are going to come up with different figures.  A single Urban Decay shadow is $18 (.05 oz).  A single NARS in the regular line is $25 (.07 oz).  A single Makeup Forever shadow , which she shows as the cheapest per oz in a palette is $21 (.7oz).  A .07 oz GDE single is only $6.  You will also come up with different figures if you compare Indie sets (which are usually sold at a discount) to name brand palettes.  And sales are easier to find on Indies, which also lowers the price.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 21, 2014)

My like for indies isn't necessarily because I think they're cheaper. (Although $1 sample baggies are mega nice and last forever!) My thing is colors. I have a love for mainstream eyeshadows, but only for more neutral or typical colors. I love blues/purples/ and dark grey eyeshadows which I find a harder time finding the perfect one in mainstream palettes and when I do find it, I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it just to use one shade. (I love my Urban Decay electric palette though). I'm more likely to find the more "exotic" colors shopping indie plus they're more glittery and sparkly. *swoon*

Also: When I am in a fandom, I am really in a fandom. So I will more likely want to purchase a blue called "High Fubctioning Sociopath" than "Gonzo" because I'm a sherlock fan and that appeals to me more than a boring name


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

I disagree that "Gonzo" is a boring name, but that's mainly because I'm a huge Hunter S. Thompson fan. But coming at the shade name from that perspective, it's a *really* boring and disappointing color.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I disagree that "Gonzo" is a boring name, but that's mainly because I'm a huge Hunter S. Thompson fan. But coming at the shade name from that perspective, it's a *really* boring and disappointing color.


Whereas it could be the start of an awesome Muppet collection, which if anyone comes out with a Miss Piggy shade I will be on it like beauty and elegance on Miss Piggy, a role model for our times.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't even buy indies because they are cheaper, I buy them because the colors are so much more unique.  I think that's the point that price comparison articles miss.  The utility of indie shadows is greater to me than that of mass-produced.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 21, 2014)

I've begun to really appreciate the idea being able to purchase inexpensive samples. I hadn't worn eye shadow in YEARS, starting again this past Spring after having only used liner since the late 90's. I cannot get shadow samples from Macy's unless I sign away the rights to my firstborn and take out a second mortgage on my soul. Those delightful little baggies and jars give me a remarkable amount to play with (no single-use peelies here!) and they are SO FLIPPING CHEAP! Even if a color looks wretched on me I probably spent less on it than I spend on an average cup of coffee at Timmy Ho's.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 21, 2014)

My birthday is Sunday and I just got paid for an event so I placed a few orders. Other than the polish, I am trying to make the switch to almost exclusively natural makeup.

---The Hungry Asian---

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHungryAsian

Mini nail polishes in Lavender Cream &amp; Mint Condition

---Erzulie Cosmetics---

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ErzulieCosmetics

Lip gloss in Megastar, the Erase Cream (which I am hoping to use as my new eyelid primer), and two more of their Juicee tube lip glosses which I love because they give a natural gloss that isn't sticky or drying.

---My Beauty Addiction---

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBeautyAddiction
I finally found lipsticks that are natural (no icky chemicals &amp; they wear well for me). I already had samples of Burlesque, Cranberry, and Heliotrope, and this time I got LoveSpell, Violetta, and Sinful samples. Thank goodness I found a place that has my purples, offers samples, and has decent (to me) prices. I like a lot of lip colors so I just can't afford to go with the more expensive ones.

---Scaredy Cat Cosmetics---

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics

I've been wanting to try this company for a while because I really like cat themed makeup. And their trial vials just look so adorable! So I ordered 5 of the trial vials in Flounce, Cirrina, Phoenix Tears, Chakra, and Rose Gold.

---Tater Rounds Beauty---

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TaterRoundsBeauty

I wasn't sure about this company, but I contacted the owner and she let me know her lip products (and everything she has) are natural, so I ordered: Black Rose lip gloss (dark red/black/purple), You Little Devil lip gloss (red), Rodeo lip gloss (plum red), Sweetheart nail polish, and Sailor nail polish. But then I got a message from her saying I was some certain number of customer and I won 4 free eyeshadow samples. I can't remember the exact colors I picked, but that was pretty cool ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I should be getting a couple of the packages today, so I'm pretty excited! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, I just gave away/sold a bunch of my drugstore lip products (as I've become allergic to something in them, likely the fragrance, because I kept getting headaches when using them), so I need my replacements before my birthday ^_~


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> My birthday is Sunday and I just got paid for an event so I placed a few orders. Other than the polish, I am trying to make the switch to almost exclusively natural makeup.
> 
> ---The Hungry Asian---
> 
> ...


I love Erzulie and Tater Rounds! Erzulie has this pink lotion for the face that is amazeballs--it's not like a glittery highlighter, but it gives this overall dewy sheen with just enough shimmer to make life interesting, and just perks the face right up. I've used it instead of full face makeup on busy mornings and it makes me look wide awake even if I was up all night playing Candy Crush. (We are not exciting people...) And Tater Rounds just has great fun products.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 21, 2014)

I ordered the GDE Deadly Hollywood collection yesterday afternoon and had a shipping notice first thing this morning! Can't wait to see these in person!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 21, 2014)

@ I definitely need to start collecting the Shiro Hunger Games collection as well. I think the colors are really pretty. I also like the stuff for The Hobbit. Those seem like good fall colors. 

@ Thanks for all the information! It definitely helps. I hadn't heard of a couple of the companies you mentioned, so I will be checking those out today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

MY TRACKING FOR VC HAS UPDATED!!!!

And I forgot that NM is (relatively) close to me in WV, so my scheduled delivery day is Saturday! 2 days from now!  *insert geeking out here*

Now I know how all you Pac NW ppl feel when a Shiro or Haus of Gloi order gets picked up!

WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!   :wub:


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm loving all of your reasoning why indies are wonderful.  You all took the words right out of my mouth.  They have great colors, they have minis &amp; samples to try first, there's SO MANY, &amp; I think a big one for me is that I feel good buying from them.  I love the idea that I'm helping someone in the good old US of A.  These women are women just like me.  They are living out their dreams by creating their own business model that they love.  It makes me want to cheer them on &amp; put money in their pocket.    I just love it.

Hey, for those of you who have bought the small jars from Shiro. . . do the pretty stickers (artistic ones) come on those?  Or does she only put the pretty artwork on the full size?  I know it sounds stupid, but even though I'd much rather have a sample size, if it means I don't get the pretty sticker, I'll probably continue to buy the full size because I'm a weirdo that loves her artwork &amp; also because I'm a total nerd &amp; WANT THE PRETTY STICKERS that show my favorite geeky fandoms.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

@@trekkersangel agree with you 100% on the feel good factor! And I'm almost positive the stickers are only on full size. I *needed* a full size of Burdened With Glorious Purpose because I *needed* Loki's face on it.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 21, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Hey, for those of you who have bought the small jars from Shiro. . . do the pretty stickers (artistic ones) come on those?  Or does she only put the pretty artwork on the full size?  I know it sounds stupid, but even though I'd much rather have a sample size, if it means I don't get the pretty sticker, I'll probably continue to buy the full size because I'm a weirdo that loves her artwork &amp; also because I'm a total nerd &amp; WANT THE PRETTY STICKERS that show my favorite geeky fandoms.


I just got my first Shiro order today.  No artwork on the small size jars.  Clear tops that allow you to see the colors, sticker with name on bottom.

ETA:  And I have been licking Nic Cage off my lips all afternoon.  He smells better than he tastes...lol


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 21, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I love Erzulie and Tater Rounds! Erzulie has this pink lotion for the face that is amazeballs--it's not like a glittery highlighter, but it gives this overall dewy sheen with just enough shimmer to make life interesting, and just perks the face right up. I've used it instead of full face makeup on busy mornings and it makes me look wide awake even if I was up all night playing Candy Crush. (We are not exciting people...) And Tater Rounds just has great fun products.


When you get a chance can you look up which one it is/what it is called? I think I need it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> When you get a chance can you look up which one it is/what it is called? I think I need it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


https://www.etsy.com/listing/117623849/natural-and-organic-vegan-liquid-mineral?ref=shop_home_active_4


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@trekkersangel agree with you 100% on the feel good factor! And I'm almost positive the stickers are only on full size. I *needed* a full size of Burdened With Glorious Purpose because I *needed* Loki's face on it.


And . . . . . this will be my next Shiro purchase for that very reason.  ;-)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a bummer that you guys missed Up All Night to Get Loki.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 21, 2014)

GDE Deadly Hollywood eye shadows (sample sizes) are out for delivery!!! *I have intentionally not done my makeup today yet so I can play* 
Also, this is my first package delivery at my new appartment so here's to hoping everything goes through without issue!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's a bummer that you guys missed Up All Night to Get Loki.


I know! So sad. Even just the name is amazing. I think realizing I missed out on that one is what made me feel the immediate need to buy the one I did.

I decided to dive into BPAL even though I know I'll be ordering more perfume oils Sunday when Haus of Gloi's fall collection launches. I was thinking about getting the Allure fall beauty box, but I realized I'd rather use that money for this instead! 

I have a cart all ready to go with a vanilla imp pack (Eat Me, Light of Men's Lives, Lyonesse, Mouse's Long and Sad Tale, O, and White Rabbit) and then imps of Blood Kiss, Bread-and-Butterfly and Hollywood Babylon. 

I want to try The Last Unicorn because it seems really interesting but isn't available as an individual imp and I don't really buy full sizes of fragrance without smelling them first. (I would go into Sephora to try on a scent before I even added a certain mini for a free GWP.)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 21, 2014)

Order came in (and on a day when I could play with them immediately too!) Here is my GDE order. (I forgot to do the DC discount for Urban Trash but it ended up to be better in the long run because I got the GWC and extra samples!) I did my FOTD to reflect more of a Hollywood "glam" side of things.

EDIT: OMG, I MEANT CELESTIAL CROW, NOT COW....OOPS....



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 21, 2014)

My Candii Blossom order came! I got the mean girls collection plus a few randoms. They are all eye shadows but I plan to wear them as blushes. They threw me off at first because they are not pigmented like the gde blushes, but that's easier for me to work with for blush. I think creamsicle is the perfect highlighter I have been looking for.







L-R: life ruiner, get in loser, the rules of feminism, cool mom, spring fling, candii orchard, creamsicle.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 21, 2014)

I saw this on Facebook, and thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

Ooh, Nutmeg is one of my nicknames (from very early childhood, like not-even-able-to-say-my-full-name childhood), and my middle name is very close to "caramel"!  MEANT TO BE!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My Candii Blossom order came! I got the mean girls collection plus a few randoms. They are all eye shadows but I plan to wear them as blushes. They threw me off at first because they are not pigmented like the gde blushes, but that's easier for me to work with for blush. I think creamsicle is the perfect highlighter I have been looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, my best friend NEEDS that Mean Girls collection...that use to be our HS comfort show next to Miss Congeniality. Looks like I know what to get her! (she also LOVES pink) Thank you for the swatches!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I saw this on Facebook, and thought I'd pass it along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any of those are tinted?  I have SO many lip balms.  I went thru all of my lip balms last night and I have TOO MANY OF THEM.  And of course, I had tried each and every one of them when I got them - lol

I made myself a promise to try and get thru a few of those lip balms by the end of the year, by using them as part of my nightly beauty treatment.  Just slather my lips in a nourishing balm.

I will purchase a tinted one, however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

Got my shipping for the Vanishing Cabinet today!!

And my Scaredy Cat trial vials arrived and are hands down the cutest things ever.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Got my shipping for the Vanishing Cabinet today!!
> 
> And my Scaredy Cat trial vials arrived and are hands down the cutest things ever.


I have a Scaredy Cat order planned for November (I have Phoenix Tears, Draconia, and Rose Gold (all full-size) on my wishlist)! The jars and vials are super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tomorrow is the last day to order from Hello Waffle at the old prices! Remember, you can hold your order until the new collection comes out (based on Fringe) with code: HOLDMYORDER (there should be a sale with the release of the new collection)

Currently struggling with whether I want to get Hot Cross Bunnies, the Space Duo, and Galaxy Dust and then order more stuff during the sale. I already have so much Hello Waffle stuff, already ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

Darling Girl TAT, in case anyone was wondering:  I placed an order on the 2nd and received a shipping notice today, so that's, what, just about three weeks?  It's not in the possession of USPS yet, so I'll just go ahead and round this up to three weeks, which is actually shorter than their stated TAT of 18-20 business days since three weeks = 15 business days!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 21, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Order came in (and on a day when I could play with them immediately too!) Here is my GDE order. (I forgot to do the DC discount for Urban Trash but it ended up to be better in the long run because I got the GWC and extra samples!) I did my FOTD to reflect more of a Hollywood "glam" side of things.
> 
> EDIT: OMG, I MEANT CELESTIAL CROW, NOT COW....OOPS....
> 
> ...


Those are lovely. Off to order dirty mistress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

So...  The Geek Chic Reckoning 2014 (the part in parentheses indicates the collection):



> Portal Blue (Portals)
> Portal Orange (Portals)
> Combustible Lemon (Portals)
> Anarchist Priest (Scapers)
> ...


So some collections are going to be gone, and some will just be pruned.

ETA:  At first, I wanted to get all of the ones I don't have, but, really, if they're going to be discontinuing a ton of shades, I'll just stick to fandoms I actually care about, and I already have most of those!  I can get away with just picking up samples of the Go Boldly collection (even though I don't actually watch _Star Trek_ aside from the Abrams reboot franchise, I keep thinking that I should circle back and watch the original series at the very least) and Riddle Me This.

(And if there's a collection on that list you want, jump on it ASAP.  Stuff sells out *very* quickly once The Reckoning starts.  We're talking cart-jacking quickly.)


----------



## Allison H (Aug 22, 2014)

Does anyone here have NM's eyeshadow in "Douglas Firs"? I love the green, and I'm curious about it's transitioning qualities.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I have a Scaredy Cat order planned for November (I have Phoenix Tears, Draconia, and Rose Gold (all full-size) on my wishlist)! The jars and vials are super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day to order from Hello Waffle at the old prices! Remember, you can hold your order until the new collection comes out (based on Fringe) with code: HOLDMYORDER (there should be a sale with the release of the new collection)
> 
> Currently struggling with whether I want to get Hot Cross Bunnies, the Space Duo, and Galaxy Dust and then order more stuff during the sale. I already have so much Hello Waffle stuff, already ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got Phoenix Tears! I had to almost just because of the name. I got Teal Deer, Ring-a-ling, Y So Sirius and Bacchus as well. At first I was thinking I'd only ever order the vials because they're *that* cute but then I actually looked at the jar packaging on the pictures and those might be even cuter!

I placed a Hello Waffle order a few days ago for 5 full size shadows and I picked out Hot Cross Bunnies, Corgi Butts, Whale Hello There, Walternate and Eternity. When I realized the new collection was going to have Walternate on it, I emailed her to see if I could swap Walternate out and she got back to me super fast and said I could although she said it's a bit different like Walternate 2.0 so I decided to keep it anyway.



meaganola said:


> Darling Girl TAT, in case anyone was wondering:  I placed an order on the 2nd and received a shipping notice today, so that's, what, just about three weeks?  It's not in the possession of USPS yet, so I'll just go ahead and round this up to three weeks, which is actually shorter than their stated TAT of 18-20 business days since three weeks = 15 business days!


Yay good to know! THanks!!

I placed my first order last night because I really wanted the grumpy cat COTM and then I decided to get a sample bag set as well. While I was picking out colors, I was looking at the facebook page and saw a swatch of the 10 Chalupas GWP from a couple weeks ago and really liked it. I saw the "Doesn't hurt to ask" box so I asked if it was possible to get that one instead of the current GWP. 

But then after I ordered I realized my subtotal came out under $10 and didn't even qualify for a GWP. I sent a facebook message and asked if I could add to it and got a response today that it was no problem to add on or to get the 10 Chalupas instead and she gave me a code to use to add to my previous order. Super nice and awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooh, I forgot that I had a 20% off code for NM floating around!  Blood Countess (OMG THE DUOCHROMES, YOU GUYS!) Customer Crypt pre-sale accomplished!  Mini-sized collection and Cara &amp; Mel's Rampage Coffin Kisser snagged for under $20 including postage!  I don't have a case of the gimmies for the polish as I do for the rest of the collection, but the shadows, lipgloss, and blush purchased individually were more than all six pieces are as a set, so I just went for the set since it will be a nice nail color for Christmas.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

Got my Blood Countess mini set and a Booberry's Cookies coffin kisser. I waffled back and forth trying to decide whether or not I should get a mini or a full size for about an hour before I decided. So much Notoriously Morbid pretties on their way to me! I think I'm most excited for all those orders right now.  

eta can't believe I just used the wrong "there". Must be because I'm delirious with anticipation of all my orders.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 22, 2014)

Yay. Blood Countess mini collection, Blogger collection, and 3 coffin kissers (birthday present for a friend) Gah, I am so excited!! First NM order!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

I restrained myself - just 2 of the Blood Countess eyeshadows.  the mini in Gilded Mirror and Goblet of Red.   I have a lot of goodies coming from NM - she bundled my 2 orders with my subscription, so I will get my green shadows (I ordered several of them!), my beauty bloggers special and the VC.

I do not know when she will ship out the firefly items, but if it is late next week, I won't see them until I get back from vacation!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 22, 2014)

So my three orders (Haus of Gloi, Fyrinnae, Shiro)  turned into five orders (GDE, Hello Waffle) and I'm this close to adding a NM order.  This thread really is worse than the enablers thread!  I'm starting a low buy on Saturday, and just ordering tons of stuff right before a low buy kind of defeats the point, but....ALL THE SHINY INDIES!!

Hrm...at least I have all day to decide if I'm going to have self control and not make a NM order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2014)

I hear you @ !  I seriously want the Blood Countess collection, but it would break my low-buy.  BUT FREE COFFIN KISSER.  But my only "allowed" purchase is a small Haus of Gloi order when the fall stuff comes out.  BUT GILDED MIRROR IS SO PRETTY.  

help me i'm poor.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw the swatches of Gilded Mirror and kicked myself for not getting it when I placed my order -- and then I remembered that it is in fact part of the very collection I ordered! Whoo!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 22, 2014)

For those of you who love some lips, I urge you to look up Etherealle on Etsy. I just got some amazing lip color samples! You can get them in packages of 3 or 5--it was maybe 10 or 12 dollars for the 5 if you don't get a brush with them, and before going "WHAT?!?!?!" at the price let me say that you get a great amount in each little clamshell. For those of you familiar with the jars of Limnit Lipstick, you get maybe half of a jar's content per clamshell. I have made several applications of my colors already and have barely made a dent in the very center of the sample. In other words, enough to get you through many, many glasses of wine on several girls' nights out! Her turn-around time was excellent, I think it might have taken all of 4 days before I had my order at my doorstep. Most importantly, my poor allergic hubby did not get one breakout from the drop-off-at-work kiss! (One thing I am really liking about indies, I am finding that they are less likely to affect his skin on contact than many commercial brands.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I restrained myself - just 2 of the Blood Countess eyeshadows.  the mini in Gilded Mirror and Goblet of Red.   I have a lot of goodies coming from NM - she bundled my 2 orders with my subscription, so I will get my green shadows (I ordered several of them!), my beauty bloggers special and the VC.
> 
> I do not know when she will ship out the firefly items, but if it is late next week, I won't see them until I get back from vacation!


That's awesome your other orders are coming with the VC! I wish I thought of asking for that!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I caved and purchased more NM...this thread is such an enabler.

Product : Quantity : Price

Douglas Firs

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Nighttime in Emerald City

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

One November

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Rain On Cold Glass

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Snow's Fury

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Speak to the Devil

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Stake of Holly

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

Spiteful Jas

Pick Your Poison - Sample : 1 : 1.25

So, yay for this and my VC coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my NM Blood Countess order in this morning.  And my Hello Waffle pre-price change order I did last week.  It seems like there was something else I needed to order in this time frame that I am forgetting.  Anyone know what it is?

It's not the GDE Deadly Hollywood, since that is permanent I decided to wait on it for a bit.  And the Haus of Gloi fall release is what Sunday?  I don't think I am tempted by any of those.  And I didn't have anything on the Geek Chic list of discontinues that I wanted.  But I still feel like I am forgetting a sale, or a limited edition, or a discontinuation.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2014)

@@marigoldsue the Haus of Gloi release on Sunday?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeesh, I'm starting to think we need to maintain a document somewhere with companies and release dates of upcoming collections! Maybe I'll work on that this weekend.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeesh, I'm starting to think we need to maintain a document somewhere with companies and release dates of upcoming collections! Maybe I'll work on that this weekend.


And known or expected sale dates too?  Like a such and such did a Labor Day sale last year.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I got my NM Blood Countess order in this morning.  And my Hello Waffle pre-price change order I did last week.  It seems like there was something else I needed to order in this time frame that I am forgetting.  Anyone know what it is?
> 
> It's not the GDE Deadly Hollywood, since that is permanent I decided to wait on it for a bit.  And the Haus of Gloi fall release is what Sunday?  I don't think I am tempted by any of those.  And I didn't have anything on the Geek Chic list of discontinues that I wanted.  But I still feel like I am forgetting a sale, or a limited edition, or a discontinuation.


There were the Aromaleigh $.50 shadows, was that it?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a running list on my desktop at home. I'll paste what I have when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's awesome your other orders are coming with the VC! I wish I thought of asking for that!


I didn't ask for it - she just did that.  I did place 3 orders all in one day, so that is probably why! lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't ask for it - she just did that.  I did place 3 orders all in one day, so that is probably why! lol


Haha nice!! If my VC arrives with my order from that day with it, I would be over the moon. But I'm expecting it will probably go out in the next shipment. I placed the order the same night I got my sub.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Speaking of combining orders and refunding postage, Haus of Gloi just did that for me without being asked, and my orders were several days apart, so that means that one of my orders was pushed up in the queue! I was totally not expecting that.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 22, 2014)

I just received shipping info for my innocent+twisted alchemy order! (25% off sale; ordered August 15 and shipped August 22).

I also just started playing with the Darling Girl Superstar Serum and I'm really liking it so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mixed one drop with Shiro's Lingered in Twilight. One drop is way too much for one use, though, so I need to figure out how to dispense it the way I want. And since we were talking about Darling Girl TAT... I ordered July 27 and received shipping info on August 8.

Random note of no-consequence: Darling Girl spelled my name wrong when she wrote "Thanks, [name]!" - it amused me for about 1 minute.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 22, 2014)

Wahoo!  My Shiro order just shipped!!!!  Come to mommy my little Nic Cage hilarity!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

If I missed this, my apologies, but for the giant Geek Chic sale next week, are the samples going to be discounted? Do we know? If not I might just grab some now to avoid the craziness of the sale.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If I missed this, my apologies, but for the giant Geek Chic sale next week, are the samples going to be discounted? Do we know? If not I might just grab some now to avoid the craziness of the sale.


Ahh I misread your question!
I decided to buy what I wanted today. I only wanted a few things that were being discontinued and they were only eyeshadow samples anyway to just avoid the madness.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If I missed this, my apologies, but for the giant Geek Chic sale next week, are the samples going to be discounted? Do we know? If not I might just grab some now to avoid the craziness of the sale.


Last time around, if I recall correctly, they were not. Full-sized only. I think that was actually how I realized there were samples available: They specifically said the markdown did not apply to samples.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Last time around, if I recall correctly, they were not. Full-sized only. I think that was actually how I realized there were samples available: They specifically said the markdown did not apply to samples.


Ahh thank you! I will get them now then.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 22, 2014)

Aromaleigh order came in today (with 4 samples!!! *1 active and 3 discontinued shades*, and my Shiro Shipped! Yay!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I got Phoenix Tears! I had to almost just because of the name. I got Teal Deer, Ring-a-ling, Y So Sirius and Bacchus as well. At first I was thinking I'd only ever order the vials because they're *that* cute but then I actually looked at the jar packaging on the pictures and those might be even cuter!
> 
> I placed a Hello Waffle order a few days ago for 5 full size shadows and I picked out Hot Cross Bunnies, Corgi Butts, Whale Hello There, Walternate and Eternity. When I realized the new collection was going to have Walternate on it, I emailed her to see if I could swap Walternate out and she got back to me super fast and said I could although she said it's a bit different like Walternate 2.0 so I decided to keep it anyway.
> 
> ...


I also want Phoenix Tears partially because of the name! The other reason is because it's orange... and I really like orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I honestly feel that Scaredy Cat is quite unique because of the packaging - the full-sized jars she uses has an additional plastic cap for the sifter (to prevent leakage) and each shade has specialized artwork.

Ugh... I'm still waffling over Hello Waffle :unsure2: I already have a lot of Hello Waffle products, I still have so many eyeshadows that I need to use, and there are other brands I want to try; so I feel that an additional order at this point would just be me wanting to hoard things.

And I didn't realize that Darling Girl had a CotM based off Grumpy Cat...  I want it but I just started playing around with my first Darling Girl order!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I also want Phoenix Tears partially because of the name! The other reason is because it's orange... and I really like orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I honestly feel that Scaredy Cat is quite unique because of the packaging - the full-sized jars she uses has an additional plastic cap for the sifter (to prevent leakage) and each shade has specialized artwork.
> 
> Ugh... I'm still waffling over Hello Waffle :unsure2: I already have a lot of Hello Waffle products, I still have so many eyeshadows that I need to use, and there are other brands I want to try; so I feel that an additional order at this point would just be me wanting to hoard things.
> 
> And I didn't realize that Darling Girl had a CotM based off Grumpy Cat...  I want it but I just started playing around with my first Darling Girl order!


The artwork for each shade is so cool. Definitely going to be ordering more from Scaredy Cat in the future.

I already made a list for the big Hello Waffle sale next week. I really want the Musician's collection, I've picked out a few shades to sample from Painted Flowers and the Tangled one, and I'm fully prepared to want the new Alternate Universe collection and get the palette for that as well.

What did you get when you ordered from Darling Girl?

Also, Daily Lovelies finally posted the new Harry Potter collection! 15% with WIZARDS15. Anyone know if this collection is limited or permanent?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The artwork for each shade is so cool. Definitely going to be ordering more from Scaredy Cat in the future.
> 
> I already made a list for the big Hello Waffle sale next week. I really want the Musician's collection, I've picked out a few shades to sample from Painted Flowers and the Tangled one, and I'm fully prepared to want the new Alternate Universe collection and get the palette for that as well.
> 
> ...


Oooh - I have the Musician's collection (full-sized because stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I love it! I also have the Painted Flowers collection. Both of those collections have an excellent diversity of colors.

From Darling Girl, I got Go, Go, Godzilla, Seven Days Later, April Showers, Paradise Pink, Treasure Map (the GWP), and Superstar Serum (the reason why I made the order).

And the Daily Lovelies collection looks awesome! I really like the look (and name!) of Chocolate Frogs.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Geek Chic PSA:  If you want samples, get them now!  They're pulling the samples when they move the shades to the clearance section.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Geek Chic PSA:  If you want samples, get them now!  They're pulling the samples when they move the shades to the clearance section.


THANK YOU! &lt;3 *must make decisions now....*


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Oooh - I have the Musician's collection (full-sized because stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I love it! I also have the Painted Flowers collection. Both of those collections have an excellent diversity of colors.
> 
> From Darling Girl, I got Go, Go, Godzilla, Seven Days Later, April Showers, Paradise Pink, Treasure Map (the GWP), and Superstar Serum (the reason why I made the order).
> 
> And the Daily Lovelies collection looks awesome! I really like the look (and name!) of Chocolate Frogs.


Seriously! I know the need for the stickers. I thought the Musician's collection palette would have been ideal, but I also thought it didn't have the stickers so I was thinking I'd just get the regular set. Today was the first time I saw a picture of the palette that showed all the stickers were there on the inside. So now I really want the palette again. Not sure if it will still be there during the sale though but I'm gonna cross my fingers. 

That's awesome I'll have to check those ones out. I was eyeing Seven Days Later and it looked amazing! I had never heard of the Superstar Serum until yesterday but it'd be awesome to try!

Chocolate Frogs is my favorite for those same reasons. I just realized I haven't actually gotten any Harry Potter stuff yet! I've been waiting on making a GCC order and my Victorian Disco order won't be showing up for awhile.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 23, 2014)

My Shiro order shipped! I will be stalking my mailbox the next few days! I'm still waiting on my Scaredy Cat order as well.

My Madd Cat style hasn't shipped yet and I ordered that first. Does anyone know the TAT on them?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> My Shiro order shipped! I will be stalking my mailbox the next few days! I'm still waiting on my Scaredy Cat order as well.
> 
> *My Madd Cat style hasn't shipped yet and I ordered that first. Does anyone know the TAT on them?*


Per Facebook, 6-12 business days, which would translate to one to two and a half weeks.  If it's been longer than that, it's probably worth an email.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 23, 2014)

Made my first Daily Lovelies order! Got a princess size set of the Witches &amp; Wizards collection and Victorian Disco's Dobby's Socks!

My GDE DQ order should be here tomorrow and my NM VC should be here Monday!  :wub:


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 23, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order has shipped! Yay!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 23, 2014)

And my GDE Deadly Hollywood order is out for delivery!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 23, 2014)

If anyone is still thinking about purchasing her items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 23, 2014)

My VC wasn't suppose to be here until Monday, but it arrived today. So did my Aromaleigh. I have no idea how I am ever going to work my way through so many colors.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

Got my VC today!!!!! IT'S SO PRETTY.  However, I just came home from a whole slew of errands (Post Office/Library in town, then drove an hour away for Sephora (birthday gift!), lunch (Chipotle!) and grocery shopping.  And yes, the 1-hour away Chipotle is the closest one to me.... the horror.

So I got home, opened it, staaaaared at all the pretties, then had to just crawl away to the couch.  

And WOW, when I requested my "extra" sample, I thought it would be a little zippy bag.  I did get a zippy bag, in the color "Wadsworth" (gorgeous deep matte orange, with green sparkles which will be PERFECT for Halloween!), but then there was an extra mini jar of SHADOW OF THINGS, the color I requested!  Oh lovely shifting color I can't wait!

And the i+ta color is beautiful too!  I'm sorry, not trying to be vague.  Swatches later when I'm less exhausted.  Does anyone else put away all the fridge/freezer stuff, stack the non-perishables on the counter and say "I'll get to you guys LATER." ?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Got my VC today!!!!! IT'S SO PRETTY.  However, I just came home from a whole slew of errands (Post Office/Library in town, then drove an hour away for Sephora (birthday gift!), lunch (Chipotle!) and grocery shopping.  And yes, the 1-hour away Chipotle is the closest one to me.... the horror.
> 
> So I got home, opened it, staaaaared at all the pretties, then had to just crawl away to the couch.
> 
> ...


Um yeah....I hate to admit how long my non-perishables sit on the counter sometimes.

Sephora...birthday gift....did "someone" forget to wish you a happy birthday recently???


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 23, 2014)

So if you join Darling Girl's private Facebook group, make sure you put your birthday on the Birthday Club document.  Then send Susan a message for your birthday code and she will send you a code for a free shadow of your choice during the month of your birthday.  I saw this just in time.  Off to place my first DG order and pick out my birthday shadow now


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh cool! My bday was back in the beginning of August, I just could not get near a Sephora this month! I'll have to keep the DG thing in mind for when my bday rolls around next year!

And I think "someone" did a pretty good job of wishing me Happy Birthday recently!  :hugs3:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 23, 2014)

@ @@marigoldsue My grocery bag containing pasta boxes and sauce literally had not make it past just beyond my front door since I brought it home Thursday. Pretty bad.

And my boyfriend just asked if I wanted to go look at a possible new apArtment Monday after work and I suggested we go Tuesday instead... because my VC should be here Monday and I have to be home before 6 in case my mail person puts it in my apartment office instead of my mailbox.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 23, 2014)

Ahhh! My VC and my Aromaleigh order arrived on the same day! So many pretties! :w00t: Making dinner right now, but I will try to post more when I am done. :wub:


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 23, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I buy a similar one from Michaels that is 30 jars in a container. (Joans sells one too but I cant find it on the website) They are a bit smaller though.  http://www.michaels.com/darice-bead-organizer-with-storage-containers/10164848.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I bought one of these today (will need way more than one, but will only buy with coupons).  How did you get your shadows in there without wasting a ton or making a huge mess?  I thought I would try cutting a corner of the baggie instead of opening that.  Didn't help much.  I either ended up with lots left inside the baggie or lots on the table.  Either way I wasted about half of the sample.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 23, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So I bought one of these today (will need way more than one, but will only buy with coupons). How did you get your shadows in there without wasting a ton or making a huge mess? I thought I would try cutting a corner of the baggie instead of opening that. Didn't help much. I either ended up with lots left inside the baggie or lots on the table. Either way I wasted about half of the sample.


I use a metal spoon to transfer sample baggie contents to jars. I haven't ended up wasting much at all.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 23, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So I bought one of these today (will need way more than one, but will only buy with coupons). How did you get your shadows in there without wasting a ton or making a huge mess? I thought I would try cutting a corner of the baggie instead of opening that. Didn't help much. I either ended up with lots left inside the baggie or lots on the table. Either way I wasted about half of the sample.


While I haven't had the opportunity to buy my itty bitty empties yet, I did think about the potential mess and was considering grabbing a handful of those flat wood or plastic coffee stirrers from a place like Starbucks and using them to gently scoop a little powder out at a time and transfer it to a jar. It's not an optimum solution and probably won't scrape a Baggie clean, but it might result in the least amount of makeup scattered all over a tabletop.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 23, 2014)

Still experimenting.  Tried a small metal spoon, it was too big.  Tried a smaller plastic measuring spoon, the metal seems to work better than plastic at getting baggie clean and less staying on spoon.  Did start doing over a sheet of printer paper, so I can fold paper and let the mess I drop slide into bottle.  Still issues with getting bag clean though.  Thinking metal baby spoon might be ideal.  But my youngest just started college, so no baby spoons here...


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 23, 2014)

My GDE order arrived today. I can't wait to play around with these. The colors Vee put in my grab bag were perfect. There was even something in gold! There was a nice little note and an extra jar inside. This is one of the reasons I love being able to support indie companies; customer service is generally amazing.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 23, 2014)

What extra did everyone pick for their VC?  I went for Morpheus, the shade that was made as a hint last month for this month's theme, so I have the whole set now.  Five minis, a tinted lip balm (which looked almost brick red in the swatch but leans a bit purple on me, which is a very, *very* good thing!), an i+ta sample, and an extra sample baggie, all for under $13 including shipping?  *So* glad this is now a continuing subscription!

Speculation for next month:



Spoiler



So.  If Carrie did the same thing this month as last month (and I hope she did, and I hope it continues, because *so fun*!), Wadsworth is a clue for next month.  Tim Curry played Wadsworth in _Clue_.  She also posted a picture of Tim Curry as Dr. Frank-N-Furter from _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_ this afternoon.  I find it impossible to be a coincidence!  Eeeee!  I don't care whether it's _Clue_, _RHPS_, or just Tim Curry in general!  OR!  OH!  PENNYWISE THE CLOWN!  EEEEEE!



ETA further speculation:



Spoiler



Now that I'm looking more closely, it's not a photo of Tim Curry as Frank.  It's Tim Curry in Frank makeup and hair -- but *not* in costume.  I'm leaning away from a RHPS (I typed RHPC earlier.  I've been listening to the Red Hot Chili Peppers stuff -- pre-'92 -- all evening.  Coincidence?) theme and towards a general Tim Curry theme, although I'm finding myself hoping for a Clue theme.  RHPS seems too easy and obvious.  I think Clue could be a *lot* more fun, especially given how much attention was paid to color, particularly when it came to costumes (most characters wore colors on the opposite side of the color wheel from their names, like Miss Scarlett in a green dress and Col. Mustard in dark blue).  I'm thinking of the shift/duochrome/sparkles possibilities!  So many!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

so no pictures of the VC?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 23, 2014)

I have swatches of the VC shadows!  I didn't get one of the lip balm, and the lighting in here sucks for jar photos right now



Spoiler









Top row:  Morpheus (not officially part of the VC.  This was the hint last month for the theme this month)

2nd row:  Time Is Fluid Here,Seek Not Revenge

3rd row:  Stories by the Fire, Moments that Illuminate (it's slightly bluer than it appears in the photo, but it really depends on the light and how direct it is)

Bottom row:  Wadsworth (Baggie of Mystery), innocent+twisted alchemy Graceful Torment

What you can't see in these photos is the sparkle that my phone simply will not capture.  SO MUCH SPARKLE!  Very happy over here.  I am a little in love with Wadsworth!  It's a rusty brown base with a green shift.  I really, *really* hope there's enough left to be able to get a mini.  The i+ta sample was really surprising:  It looks like a boring pinky-brown satin (almost matte but not quite) with a little shimmer in the clamshell, but it's straight-up shimmery pinky *purple* once blended out and nothing like the clamshell!  If I hadn't applied it myself, I would *not* believe there was any way that powder could possibly produce this color.

Oh, and the insert include the information that there will be more Gaiman stuff int he future!  And the color mix was deliberately curated to be a mix of summer and autumn colors, and there was a coupon code (which was the same code I received in my Merlin order a couple of weeks ago that I used for my Blood Countess order, so it must be reusable)!.



So...  Yeah.  If you didn't subscribe but can snag leftovers (I'm not sure whether there will be any, but there were for June and July), I would recommend Seek Not Revenge, Stories by the Fire, and the lip balm as first priorities.  I *would* say Morpheus (SPARKLES) as well, but I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 24, 2014)

I have to sign up for the next VC. I'm a huge Tim Curry/Clue fan.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

Came home to my GDE order. SO glad I grabbed DInoSpotz, Dirty Jeans and Grease Lightning before they were gone! Although all their was of Grease Lightning was a sample baggie. I'm sure that will last me quite some time anyway.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

@@meaganola thank you for the swatches!

I like Tim Curry ~ I did the timewarp dance in the early 1980's and went to the midnight showings and all that jazz ~  but I am not sure, outside of RHPS, how that will translate to theme.   He is not known for Clue (I do like that movie a lot), but more around RHPS and It, which I would not want a Pennywise clown makeup theme!! lol

I am interested to see how this is translated to next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2014)

It would be really awesome if it was just a "Tim Curry" theme with different shadows for his different roles. Absolutely something from RHPS, but I have to admit I'd love something from his role in Charlie's Angels too (that movie came out my first year in college, so.... yeah. Huge fan)

Although who knows... between guessing the themes of the VC's and trying to figure out the theme of GDE's Mystery Collection, my level of intrigue is WAY up!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@meaganola thank you for the swatches!
> 
> I like Tim Curry ~ I did the timewarp dance in the early 1980's and went to the midnight showings and all that jazz ~  but I am not sure, outside of RHPS, how that will translate to theme.   *He is not known for Clue* (I do like that movie a lot), but more around RHPS and It, which I would not want a Pennywise clown makeup theme!! lol
> 
> I am interested to see how this is translated to next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thing is...  He *is* known for Clue to a surprising number of people.  I know more 30-somethings who love Clue more than RHPS.  There's a local podcaster who is *obsessed* with Clue.  She frequently dresses up as Frank for Halloween, but Clue is her childhood nostalgia/comfort movie she seems to watch monthly.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 24, 2014)

I got my Scaredy Cat trial vials yesterday and they are so cute!

The color I ordered last because I couldn't decide endeded up being my favorite. Erie. It's a gorgeous green. I swatched it beside Peacock Blood and then showed my mom and she's like ohh that looks like a peacock. So clearly, Scaredy Cat knows what they're doing. I have found my new favorite color combo for a bit.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

Ugh.  To make a long story short, I need a list of indies with super-quick TAT, like a few days.  I need this stuff in-hand by Saturday.  GDE is my first response, but I need more.  Help, please?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  To make a long story short, I need a list of indies with super-quick TAT, like a few days.  I need this stuff in-hand by Saturday.  GDE is my first response, but I need more.  Help, please?


Aromaleigh came super fast for me.  I ordered in the evening on the 20th and had in mailbox on the 23rd.  They were all discontinued shades though, that might make a difference.

I think duskcosmetics on Etsy was pretty quick for me too.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I know we are mentioning etsy shops, one of my favorites is out of BC, Canada

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PureFusionCosmetics?ref=l2-shopheader-name

she has a family emergency, so her shop is going to shut down for a few weeks, but I love her shadows.  She has a 50 shades of grey collection that I've been eyeing

https://www.etsy.com/listing/114445177/shades-of-grey-makeup-mineral-eyeshadow?ref=shop_home_active_1

her eye primer is fab!  I love it and I need to stock up again .  you can still place an order until tomorrow.. she has a 20% off coupon *summer20*

I purchased the eye primer and this set, which includes 2 eyeshadows






midnight and blue lagoon (both shimmers...)


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  To make a long story short, I need a list of indies with super-quick TAT, like a few days.  I need this stuff in-hand by Saturday.  GDE is my first response, but I need more.  Help, please?


Aromaleigh has a pretty quick TAT because the owner pre-stocks her products - they are currently transitioning to a new website, though, so if you definitely need your order soon you may want to send an email so they know. Shiro has also been very accomodating to people who send her an email about time-sensitive orders (just send her a message through the contact page of her website).

I'm sure there are other indie brands that can get orders out faster if you send them an email explaining why you need a quicker TAT.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I placed my Haus of Gloi order

1x Tobac Handmade Soap - 3.7-4oz bar for $6.00 each
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x The Horseman Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Samhain (2013 vintage) Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $15.00 each
1x Spider Silk Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Persephone's Descent Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each

I also am getting the last bottle of Honey Tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I had asked Matt about that scent and he said he had ONE bottle left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

Man that Haus of Gloi stuff went fast. By the time I got to check out, the Samhain perfume oil and Pumpkin Eater and Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter were already sold out. 

I guess I spent less than I'd planned! I have too much pumpkin butter and FCS whipped creams to use up anyway and it really won't be fall for like 2 months here anyway, so I'll get them eventually.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Man that Haus of Gloi stuff went fast. By the time I got to check out, the Samhain perfume oil and Pumpkin Eater and Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter were already sold out.
> 
> I guess I spent less than I'd planned! I have too much pumpkin butter and FCS whipped creams to use up anyway and it really won't be fall for like 2 months here anyway, so I'll get them eventually.


wow that was quick!!  I was waiting for the pages to load up cause I have things to do....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow that was quick!!  I was waiting for the pages to load up cause I have things to do....


Me too. I wanted to get it done before I had to go to work.

But since I spent less than I'd planned at Haus of Gloi, I just made my first BPAL purchase!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So I bought one of these today (will need way more than one, but will only buy with coupons). How did you get your shadows in there without wasting a ton or making a huge mess? I thought I would try cutting a corner of the baggie instead of opening that. Didn't help much. I either ended up with lots left inside the baggie or lots on the table. Either way I wasted about half of the sample.


I open the Baggie and insert the whole thing in the jar. Then, I can squish and wiggle every last drop out with no mess.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I open the Baggie and insert the whole thing in the jar. Then, I can squish and wiggle every last drop out with no mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I just feel dumb that I wasn't doing that before...great tip!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Now I just feel dumb that I wasn't doing that before...great tip!


Haha it took getting blue eye shadow all over the bathroom to figure it out!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 24, 2014)

Question?

I want to sign up for NM's VC, If I sign up now will I get this month's or next month's? If it is anything Tim Curry/ RHPS related I want it!!! I don't want this month's though even though those colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 24, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Question?
> 
> I want to sign up for NM's VC, If I sign up now will I get this month's or next month's? If it is anything Tim Curry/ RHPS related I want it!!! I don't want this month's though even though those colors are gorgeous!!


You can't sign up right now - it's sold out. There were only 50 (someone correct me if this is wrong) spots and it sold out within 30 minutes of opening. If Notoriously Morbid sticks with what they have done before, sign up will be the first Friday of the month at midnight EST. I don't know how many slots will be open or if they will be adding more.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 24, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> You can't sign up right now - it's sold out. There were only 50 (someone correct me if this is wrong) spots and it sold out within 30 minutes of opening. If Notoriously Morbid sticks with what they have done before, sign up will be the first Friday of the month at midnight EST. I don't know how many slots will be open or if they will be adding more.


Ohhh, I didn'y know that. I was looking at the website and it had a place to sign up. I didn't know it was limited. Well, looks like I will have to set an alarm for once and be ready.

Edit: Now I see that if you click subscribe, it says that it is sold out. My bad, thanks for the info.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 24, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Ohhh, I didn'y know that. I was looking at the website and it had a place to sign up. I didn't know it was limited. Well, looks like I will have to set an alarm for once and be ready.
> 
> Edit: Now I see that if you click subscribe, it says that it is sold out. My bad, thanks for the info.


No problem! Also, I did check, and NM is expanding the VC for September, so there will be spots for sure.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 24, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> No problem! Also, I did check, and NM is expanding the VC for September, so there will be spots for sure.


I am excited for it! I think I am going to cancel myy ipsy and replace it with this sub.

I better write it down in my planner or I will forget. Will it be Thursday Night/ Friday Morning at midnight. Or Friday Night/Saturday Midnight. Does that make sense? Sorry


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 24, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am excited for it! I think I am going to cancel myy ipsy and replace it with this sub.
> 
> I better write it down in my planner or I will forget. Will it be Thursday Night/ Friday Morning at midnight. Or Friday Night/Saturday Midnight. Does that make sense? Sorry


I am so in support of VC over Ipsy. I got my VC yesterday, and I love it so much. The Apple Glass lip tint is awesome. It smells AND tastes like apple and is moisturizing and is a really wearable purpley red and I can't wait until the weather cools down a little more because I want to wear it all the time. /endliptintrave
If it matches what they've done before it would be Thursday night/Friday morning. That day and time isn't for sure yet. Someone will post it here after NM announces it. If I see if and remember, I will tag you.

Edited because Thursday night/Saturday morning is not a real time. Unless there is some time warp action going on, which could entirely be possible next month.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 24, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am excited for it! I think I am going to cancel myy ipsy and replace it with this sub.
> 
> I better write it down in my planner or I will forget. Will it be Thursday Night/ Friday Morning at midnight. Or Friday Night/Saturday Midnight. Does that make sense? Sorry


It would be Friday night/Saturday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Pacific Time, so I had to wait at 9pm Friday evening.

Edit: Ah! I see bellatrix42 got to it before I did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

Shalott said:


> It would be Friday night/Saturday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Pacific Time, so I had to wait at 9pm Friday evening.
> 
> Edit: Ah! I see bellatrix42 got to it before I did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope, Thursday night/Friday morning.  I just checked my receipt for my subscription:  9:06pm Pacific time on Thursday the 7th.  It sold out shortly after I got mine, and there were some website issues right when it was supposed to go live (instead of taking you to a PayPal checkout page to complete the subscription process, it took you to your main PayPal account page), so it probably would have sold out even more quickly had everything gone according to plan.  There were some initially reserved for international people that did not sell out, and she released those for everyone else the next morning.

ETA:  I fully encourage dropping ipsy in favor of any indie sub.  The catch is that you have to be pretty danged quick in order to catch a slot!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just dropped Ipsy and I think I will get an indie sub eventually after I decide what I want...such a hard decision when I want them all!

Also I finally swatched the six colors I got from Colourpop.  The photos were taken indoors in natural light with no flash.  All swatches are two finger swipes of product on bare skin, no primer.  They are SO MUCH more intense and beautiful than my phone camera captured.  I really recommend these. They are soft and apply easy with your fingers, and they are not pressed tightly and must be sealed the whole way or they will dry out.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just dropped Ipsy and I think I will get an indie sub eventually after I decide what I want...such a hard decision when I want them all!


It's so hard to get a slot (unless you're talking about Rainbow Honey) for an indie sub that I would suggest just trying for the first one that has signups.  If you don't get into that (or, more likely once you get hooked, if you manage to make room in your budget for another one!), go for the next.  Repeat until you get into one.  If you have your heart set on a certain sub, just keep trying until you get in.  innocent+twisted alchemy (probably opening on Monday since that's the 1st, although I don't know what time) and Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet (see above for a discussion of when that's likely to open) are recurring subs, so once you get a slot, you're good until you cancel.  Glamour Doll Eyes OTM (slots typically open on the 8th of each month at noon Pacific time) is a limited-term sub, so you sign up for one, two, or three months (since six and twelve month slots are no longer available for this year), and then you have to re-sign up once your sub ends.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 24, 2014)

Anybody want to recommend some indie lipstick companies that have bright and unique colors? Right now I'm on a huge indie lippie kick and I just ordered some from Pretty Zombie, Fierce Magenta, and My Beauty Addiction. I want to try MELT lipsticks but the colors I want are OOS.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 24, 2014)

I would DIE for a clue theme!!!! I grew up on that movie. Oh the color possibilities! Oh the name possibilities!

"I am your singing telegram! BANG!"

"I had to stop her from screaming!"

"To make a long story short. . . Too late!"

"Communism was just a red herring"

Oh gosh! Now my husband is quoting the movie word for word as he walks downstairs to get our DVD. Guess what we are watching tonight! Ha ha ha.

"Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go home &amp; sleep with my wife!"

(Now he's laughing. Oh boy! You ladies just made my hubby's night! Clue is his favorite. But he's now telling me I must get any &amp; all clue related makeup if the theme is indeed clue. Score!!!!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope, Thursday night/Friday morning.  I just checked my receipt for my subscription:  9:06pm Pacific time on Thursday the 7th.  It sold out shortly after I got mine, and there were some website issues right when it was supposed to go live (instead of taking you to a PayPal checkout page to complete the subscription process, it took you to your main PayPal account page), so it probably would have sold out even more quickly had everything gone according to plan.  There were some initially reserved for international people that did not sell out, and she released those for everyone else the next morning.
> 
> ETA:  I fully encourage dropping ipsy in favor of any indie sub.  The catch is that you have to be pretty danged quick in order to catch a slot!


You're right! I double checked my receipt and it was also dated August 7th. Good catch!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 24, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Anybody want to recommend some indie lipstick companies that have bright and unique colors? Right now I'm on a huge indie lippie kick and I just ordered some from Pretty Zombie, Fierce Magenta, and My Beauty Addiction. I want to try MELT lipsticks but the colors I want are OOS.


Limnit Lipsticks: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LimnitLipsticks

Limnit already took down all of the shades that were having issues/being patchy

Fyrinnae (lip lustres): http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=3

Generally very well-received, but for some of the crazier-colored ones (like Galaxy Evolution), I recommend searching for swatches and reviews first.

Tell us how the My Beauty Addiction products go! I know their lip products are well-reviewed, but I haven't tried any indie lip products yet myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (trying to use up what I have first)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Anybody want to recommend some indie lipstick companies that have bright and unique colors? Right now I'm on a huge indie lippie kick and I just ordered some from Pretty Zombie, Fierce Magenta, and My Beauty Addiction. I want to try MELT lipsticks but the colors I want are OOS.


I've been eyeing Limnit Lipsticks as well as Life's Entropy.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 24, 2014)

@@Deareux



Kelly Silva said:


> I've been eyeing Limnit Lipsticks as well as Life's Entropy.


I second Life's Entropy (I've been eying all of their biochem-themed products)! And the Life's Entropy Lip Theories samples come in 1.5ml microcentrifuge tubes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! I've been thinking about messing around and trying to make my own lip colors too. Lip Tars have relatively simple ingredients, so maybe I can play around and see what I can make for myself.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh. To make a long story short, I need a list of indies with super-quick TAT, like a few days. I need this stuff in-hand by Saturday. GDE is my first response, but I need more. Help, please?


I have been having super luck with Beauty Bar Baby on Etsy, and also Sugar Skull Minerals was about three days from order to mailbox.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2014)

Update from Carrie of NM in the Crypt!  I wonder what it MEANS, lol (Does anyone know the sunshine/purple thing?):

 

"So to answer some questions, the lip tints are a thing.  Glass Apples will be among them. Some people are probably wondering why sunshine is purple, (If you know, you know. If you don't, you soon will) it will all make sense soon.  Oh and I really love Tim Curry.  Hope you've had a great weekend!!"


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Update from Carrie of NM in the Crypt! I wonder what it MEANS, lol (Does anyone know the sunshine/purple thing?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the sunshine/purple thing, but I would be on board with a purple lip tint.

Carrie just posted in the Crypt that the sample of Wadsworth is a clue for the next VC and it will actually be in the next VC. I'm guessing the theme will be Tim Curry or Clue. I would love a RHPS theme, but it looks like I'm out of luck this time.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

The more hints that come out about the next VC (even though all we have so far are Wadsworth and sunshine-is-purple), the more convinced I am that it's Clue. 

(Side note:  I can't believe that RHPS is going to be FORTY YEARS OLD next year!  Or that Ghostbusters is having a thirty-year anniversary re-release this coming weekend!  And speaking of Ghostbusters and indies, ooh, CANNOT WAIT for the Darling Girl collection to be released!)

ETA:  The reason sunshine-is-purple means Clue to me is that sunshine is typically portrayed as being yellow, and purple and yellow are opposite colors on the color wheel -- and almost all of the characters in Clue are costumed opposite of their name, like Mrs. White in a black dress and Miss Scarlett in green.  The color combo of Wadsworth even fits this concept because it's a red base with a green shift.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Update from Carrie of NM in the Crypt!  I wonder what it MEANS, lol (Does anyone know the sunshine/purple thing?):
> 
> 
> 
> "So to answer some questions, the lip tints are a thing.  Glass Apples will be among them. Some people are probably wondering why sunshine is purple, (If you know, you know. If you don't, you soon will) it will all make sense soon.  Oh and I really love Tim Curry.  Hope you've had a great weekend!!"


Tim Curry had a song called "I do the rock" (yes, I am dating myself) - it was a hit (or at least it was in Detroit - they played it a lot)

the ending lyrics are as follows - but I don't know why sunshine would be purple!! lol

"Sunshine, Sunshinin' in

Sunshine, Sunshine

Well you can't get enough of it man

Sunshine, Sunshine

Oh, we got the top down now

If you don't have the top down, pull the top down

How often do you get a sunny day

Come to the rock, the rock will cure your ills, man

Stimulating, stimulating

Sunshine

Sunshine, Sunshine

Been a really hard winter, man

You deserve it, ya know.

Everybody do, everybody do, everybody

Sunshine, Sunshine"


----------



## neosan (Aug 24, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order has shipped. Yay!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered samples of the following:

Imp 
Litchi Milk Tea 
Elevenses 
Mango Sticky Rice 
Satyr Perfume Oil 
Troika Perfume Oil


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

For anyone who missed Haus of Gloi's Halloween Part 1 launch, they're planning on restocking Wednesday!  I completely forgot about it until I saw people lamenting the fact that things were selling out faster than they could buy them.  I wonder if they sent me any samples from the collection in my orders (yeah, plural, since I forgot something the first time around) that should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## ChelsDixon (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm hoping the rest of what I was after stocks Wednesday and that I can manage to grab it!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 25, 2014)

A suggestion for the September VC - it looks like this year celebrates the 60th anniversary of the invention of the Clue game. I don't know how much research goes into these things, but that might suggest a Clue-general theme as opposed to a Tim Curry specific theme.

*shrugs* Just an idea. I'm too curious about these things! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I can't count. Derp.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

I love ordering from companies in my surrounding states. Anything from Oregon and Nevada pretty much always surprise arrives a day earlier than estimated. An order made from Haus of Gloi that's a gift will be here tomorrow after being sent on Saturday. So awesome, can't wait!


----------



## ohsailor (Aug 25, 2014)

@meaganola I hate to ask but I need your help picking out BPAL scents. First-timer, but I know what notes I like:

Bergamot, apricot and peach, citruses

ylang-ylang, jasmine, purple flowers in general, some white

But I'm big on heavy scents- vanilla, almond, musk, patchouli, tonka bean, amber, caramel, leather and to a lesser extent tobacco (but love tobacco in scents that are "more manly," and I'd like to also get one for my boyfriend).

But to maybe make it more helpful, I'm big on "base notes" in traditional perfumes, begamot, jasmine, apricot. I hope all the note suggestions didn't make it harder! Also, I just starded this thread and on page 15, so I hope this is still okay now that the thread has grown. If not, let me know)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 25, 2014)

My Shiro order should arrive today (since it's technically Monday)! So excited! I already plan on purchasing more Scardey Cat next month amd I know I already need pretty much everything Shiro has.

I also should contact Madd Style about my order. I ordered a LE sale item on 8/14 and have heard nothing from them. They did take the money, but sent no email about anything.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 25, 2014)

If anyone is on the fence about ordering from Aromaleigh, just do it. I looked at their website so many times before I finally ordered. But I have loved everything I have played with from the order go received on Saturday so much that I am seriously considering placing a duplicate order just so I don't run out. I only ordered the 50 cent sample shadow baggies and $1 sample blushes.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

@@ohsailor It's still super early here, so I'm going to have to mull this over (especially the jasmine and ylang ylang.  I know there are some in the catalog, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment!) once I wake up more, but definitely start with Snake Oil!  It's *the* classic BPAL with lots of vanilla and patchouli, and it's good for men *and* woman, *and* it will help narrow other things down, like whether red musk goes funky on you or works really well.  And for citrus, I would suggest Croquet and/or Cheshire Cat.  And Tamora for peach (I have problems with peach going weird on me, but Tamora is the one peach scent that doesn't).


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 25, 2014)

Aaaaarrrrrrgh payday cannot come fast enough!!! I have a nice full shopping cart on Etsy: 3 foundation samples, a primer sample, a shadow and three lipsticks from Etherealle, who is emerging as a huge favorite for me in her own right; two perfume oils, a spray and a lip tint from Theme Fragrance, who incidentally have a great TAT; and a brand-new Thor's Hammer necklace because, well, Thor! The sooner I go to bed tonight, the sooner my deposit will come in!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I would DIE for a clue theme!!!! I grew up on that movie. Oh the color possibilities! Oh the name possibilities!
> 
> "I am your singing telegram! BANG!"
> 
> ...


This is awesome!! I love Clue and have seen that movie so many times!! I think a Clue collection would be so fun.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

clue was my favorite game as a kid.  I liked the movie too - I think Lesley Ann Warren is just stunning in this film and she is so funny as well!!  The singing telegram girl - that was one of the Go-Go's, if I remember correctly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 25, 2014)

My Louie is a very old-school Doctor Who fan, and he's not getting the thing with makeup--it makes him scratch his head so bad he knocks his turban askew! "WHY would you want TARDIS eyeshadow--you'd look horrible in it!" I can't fault him for his honesty. He can barely get anything but toys tied in to any given TV show; the first time he saw a TV-branded body wash (Unfortunately, it was Saved By The Bell) he was completely confused.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> clue was my favorite game as a kid. I liked the movie too - I think Lesley Ann Warren is just stunning in this film and she is so funny as well!! The singing telegram girl - that was one of the Go-Go's, if I remember correctly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Jane Weidlin, the rhythm guitarist. She was also Joan of Arc in Bill &amp; Ted's Excellent Adventure!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> clue was my favorite game as a kid.  I liked the movie too - I think Lesley Ann Warren is just stunning in this film and she is so funny as well!!  The singing telegram girl - that was one of the Go-Go's, if I remember correctly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Clue was my absolute favorite board game! My best friend and I used to play all the time and we'd take turns being Miss Scarlet. I remember eventually we stopped sorting the cards and would just pick three random ones so we couldn't narrow it down as easily.

I was just glancing at Tim Curry's imdb filmography and I had no idea he did so many cartoon voices. Or that he was the dad in Wild Thornberrys which my brother and sisters and I used to watch on Nickelodeon all the time!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

YAY!  Verified!  (From the Notoriously Morbid FB Page - actually, from the Crypt:



Is a VC based on different films Tim Curry has been is?
2 mins · Like · 2







Carrie Marcum Yay Tarra!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

Ooh, my initial speculation after I realized that the photo was not in-character was correct! Fingers crossed that Pennywisr is represented!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 25, 2014)

Haha, when I think of Tim Curry, I think of RHPS and Muppet Treasure Island. I've never watched Clue or played the boardgame, but I do enjoy Kill Doctor Lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My innocent+twisted alchemy order is scheduled for delivery today - but the status update doesn't say it's out for delivery.... hopefully i get a surprise when I get back to my apartment this evening!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: ... and Aromaleigh is coming out with a Halloween collection based on Dante's Inferno! They also have a fall collection (Dryades) that looks awesome.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

My Darling Girl and Haus of Gloi orders are out for delivery! I think I'm most looking forward to the DG Momentary Marvel. Limited edition duochromes/multichannel are probably my biggest weakness!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

My Vanishing Cabinet is out for delivery!!!  :w00t:

So my current indie obsession is now perfume oil samples. Yesterday I bought 16 different ones. I got 4 with my Haus of Gloi order and then immediately proceeded to buy 9 imps from BPAL. Then last night I decided to get 4 sample sizes from Antimony Blue after reading about them in the NM Crypt.

I'm currently restraining myself from buying more from Black Violet and One Hand Washes The Other who I also read about from the same facebook thread and now have carts at.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

@@chibimorph Muppet Treasure Island YESSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 25, 2014)

My shiro order came! It was missing the He Loves His Hammer sample which was the sample I was looking forward to the most, but I am so in love with everything else that it's no big deal. I'll just order it again next time.

I am so glad I got a full size Burdened With Glorious Purpose. Not because of Loki (partly because of Loki), but the color is GORGEOUS! It will get used a lot!

I'm also glad I got a mini jar of the I Understood That Reference.

The biggest surprise was that Red in My Ledger lipgloss is the oxblood color I've been looking for!! Its perfect! I will definitely be buying a fullsize!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 25, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> My shiro order came! It was missing the He Loves His Hammer sample which was the sample I was looking forward to the most, but I am so in love with everything else that it's no big deal. I'll just order it again next time.
> 
> I am so glad I got a full size Burdened With Glorious Purpose. Not because of Loki (partly because of Loki), but the color is GORGEOUS! It will get used a lot!
> 
> ...


You should definitely send Caitlin an email about the missing sample! (via the Contact page on the Shiro website). This happened to me once - I emailed Caitlin and she sent it out (with 2 extra eyeshadow samples) the same day!

I love I Understood that Reference! The red duochrome really surprised me when I put it on my eyelids for the first time.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> ETA: ... and Aromaleigh is coming out with a Halloween collection based on Dante's Inferno! They also have a fall collection (Dryades) that looks awesome.


I saw this and nearly died last night.

I am beginning to realize that Aromaleigh is exactally my sort of makeup company with my sort of history/mythology/literature references that make my heart oh so happy. &lt;3

So I havent had time to do swatches or anything because this past weekend (and today and tomorrow) is the last push to get things out of my old apartment (and clean) into the new one. But my Shiro order came (yay Yzma's Essence of Llama and Nightfury! *and a couple samples*) and my Aromaleigh order came! (second sample for about 13 discontinued shades and 9 double samples of new *to me* discontinued ones)

SO MANY SPARKLES!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 25, 2014)

Shiro has AMAZING customer service. I emailed her about my missing sample and she gave me the choice to have her ship it out or store credit for the sample and shipping, because I mentioned that I was going to place another order soon. I chose store credit. I'm definitely going to be purchasing a lot more from her. Great company! I NEED ALL THE LIPGLOSSES! Holy poo they stay forever! Amazing!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Wahoo!!!  My first Shiro order just arrived.  Nic Cage gloriousness is all mine!!!  I got the Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom gloss as well as the Nic Cage Raking Leaves on a Brisk October Afternoon Eyeshadow (which I bought for a laugh, but I'm actually in LOVE with the color), &amp; Nightfury of course.  I can't wait to go upstairs &amp; play with it all.

And, thank to @@marigoldsue who was my swap buddy &amp; bought me my first Rainbow Honey polish, I'm now subscribed to her mystery bag of mini polishes each month. Oh heavens.

The hubby leaves for a couple months next week &amp; I can tell I'm starting to get depressed because the retail therapy has already started.  Look out indie companies, Dani's hubby is gone so be ready to fulfill orders so she can bask in glittery happiness to keep her mind off of having her sweetheart away!!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 25, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> The hubby leaves for a couple months next week &amp; I can tell I'm starting to get depressed because the retail therapy has already started.  Look out indie companies, Dani's hubby is gone so be ready to fulfill orders so she can bask in glittery happiness to keep her mind off of having her sweetheart away!!!!


Maybe we need to tell him to change the account numbers before he goes!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 25, 2014)

A few looks of mine lately  *Includes using Shiro Nightfury, and GDE's new Deadly Hollywood colors*



Spoiler






This was an Aromaleigh day. Colors: Bast (Ancient Magick), Re (Ancient Magick), and Pure Drama Green (discontinued)



This was a My Pretty Zombie day. Colors: Goth Mary Poppins, Anthrax, and Infirmary



This was a Shiro day. Colors: Nightfury (OMG SO IN LOVE), There and Back Again and Lingered in Twilight



And today is Glamour Doll Eyes day. Colors: Heedless Heart (SO IN LOVE), Dirty Mistress, and Celebrity Sighting. One more from today because I feel cute.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahhh, I was out in the wilderness when Haus of Gloi went on sale so I shall see what happens on Weds. 

@, love all the looks and LOVE that I get to see them in the GDE FB group too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

My VC is here!  I took two pics, one with the fading daylight, which of course is blurry but gives a good indication of the sparkles and one with flash, which one color looks BLUE under the flash, but is actually a deep purple



Spoiler



from left to right

All colors, except Seek Not Revenge look like the flash pic.  For some reason that one was hard to capture.

graceful torment, Seek Not Revenge, Moments that Illuminate, Time is Fluid Here, Stories By the Fire, Glass Apples lip balm


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

Isn't graceful torment applied pretty much nothing like the jar color? I was really astonished by how different it was.

And, ooh, the official announcement about the next one is supposed to come out today or tomorrow! I'm really curious to see how things are going to be handled now that it's officially a sub.

(And I wore Morpheus today, but I really should have worn something with a bit more color. It's a lovely purple-gray, but we're not having lovely purple-gray weather right now. Time to go back to tropical brights, at least for a few more days!)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

@@meaganola at first I thought I had mixed seek not revenge in with it or something, because the pan is such a light color.  But it really comes out a beautiful mauve with rose flashes.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh gosh you guys work is absolutely KILLING me and I'm so far behind! Must go catch up!! I bet I missed so many sales! Oh well, good for the no buy!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, I was out in the wilderness when Haus of Gloi went on sale so I shall see what happens on Weds.
> 
> @, love all the looks and LOVE that I get to see them in the GDE FB group too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! Actually FB groups are making me a bit shyer to post looks here because I don't want to over spam people. lol I'm trying to limit to "spoiler posts" and doing several at once here now. However, swatches always go here!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has been posting their Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinets. I really really hope to get in on the next one! I even dropped my Birchbox so I wont feel guilty about it! Haha


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 25, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order arrived and everything smells so good! I'll definitely try to pick up some yummy fall scents on Wednesday.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

I just got a Haus of Gloi order with a sample of Tobac, and it smells wonderful. It just smells like the essence of fall to me. Vanilla and cigars. Yum, excited to get another one in my actual fall collection order!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just got a Haus of Gloi order with a sample of Tobac, and it smells wonderful. It just smells like the essence of fall to me. Vanilla and cigars. Yum, excited to get another one in my actual fall collection order!


I got that sample as well and I didn't think I would like it based on the description, but it is very nice and fall-like!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay! I received my VC today as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

Uhoh.  In addition to GDE and GC discontinuations, NM is going to be doing a round Friday.

And my Darling Girl order arrived, and I managed to get what appears in jars to be a whole lot of neutral, but Houdini does show a whole lot of purple on the sifter sticker, so I'm really looking forward to playing with that!  I think I Smiled Once will be a *fantastic* all-over all-purpose color:  Not much *color* and enough sparkle for me but not so much that I *glitter* in a way that will draw comments. It looks like it will work with pretty much every other color in my collection. 

And now, I'm off to see what I ordered from Haus of Gloi!  I can't remember.  I know I got Cozy Sweater, but everything else is a blur!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And now, I'm off to see what I ordered from Haus of Gloi!  I can't remember.  I know I got Cozy Sweater, but everything else is a blur!


I just made it easy and ordered one of each scent. Except the limited large perfumes, I missed those.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

do you all just normally purchase the perfume samples and then buy a full size of the ones you want?

I purchased a few full sized and lots of samples, but I felt so bad with all of the samples - I need to purchase more full sized items!

I did the other day - soaps and 2 full sized perfumes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

Craaaaaap I made a tiny Haus order on Sunday but FORGOT to get the Cozy Sweater scrub!  Do they combine orders/shipping? (and if they do, I may wait til Wed when they restock Pumpkin Eater.  I need it, I do.) I feels so dumbs.  I was so crazy about getting my hands on that Pumpkin Queen and lost my head, which happens more than I care to admit. 

So weird, I totally had Cozy Sweater and Pumpkin Eater on my list, as part of my allowed purchase, and forgot 






And I don't want to create 2 separate orders because hubby is getting snippy about purchases.  He doesn't realize that I'm NOT buying a thousand fall-scented mass-market items like Glade sprays and Walmart candles.  He needs to understand I'm saving him money  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Craaaaaap I made a tiny Haus order on Sunday but FORGOT to get the Cozy Sweater scrub! Do they combine orders/shipping? (and if they do, I may wait til Wed when they restock Pumpkin Eater. I need it, I do.)


They did (and refunded shipping on one order) for me when I placed two orders last week even though I didn't request it!  I would email them and see if they can do it for you this time.

(They did miss a couple of perfume samples I had ordered, but I ordered a *bunch* of them, so packing was probably just a confusing time.  I emailed to see if I can get them before Friday because they were supposed to be part of a gift I wanted to get in the mail this weekend.)

@biancardi  Yep, I definitely order samples before committing to a full size.  It's one of the great things about indies!  When it comes to scents and bath stuff, I have a lot of headache and itchiness triggers, so if it's an unknown quantity, I won't buy a full-sized version right out the gate, except in certain cases when it comes to BPAL, but I also have seven years of experience with them, so I have an idea of what will and will not work for me, so it's not as much of a blind buy as with other brands.  I still prefer to get imps and decants before buying a whole bottle, though!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@biancardi Yep, I definitely order samples before committing to a full size. It's one of the great things about indies! When it comes to scents and bath stuff, I have a lot of headache and itchiness triggers, so if it's an unknown quantity, I won't buy a full-sized version right out the gate, except in certain cases when it comes to BPAL, but I also have seven years of experience with them, so I have an idea of what will and will not work for me, so it's not as much of a blind buy as with other brands. I still prefer to get imps and decants before buying a whole bottle, though!


I'm really beginning to appreciate indies for the same reason! Except it's my husband with the allergies, so bad that my makeup can set him off on very slight contact. I'm finding that the indie companies are very generous, often throwing in extra samples. One vendor, upon hearing of Louie's allergies, went out of her way to message me about which of my lipstick samples contained certain dyes and which were just micas and iron oxides.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the enabling guys, I ended up making a Haus of Gloi order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I should have waited until Wednesday, but seeing as it is my first time trying them, I am not too concerned about snagging any special scent in particular.

Although @@Kelly Silva and @@CurlyTails convinced my on Tobac, which is right up my alley, so I went all in with the full size. I am so comfortable with what notes I like, though, that I am not worried in the least. Exited, yes! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Omg, Tobac sounds incredible and I want to slather myself in it. Must resist until Weds so I can see the full restock!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 25, 2014)

@

I ordered a bunch of stuff then placed a small order with fall collection samples, and I emailed them to ask if they could combine shipping.  I got a response within the hour, a partial shipping refund and stuff should be here on Wednesday.  Haus of Gloi is on my maximum love list :wub:


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 26, 2014)

BPAL due tomorrow (Snake Oil, Croquet) and Haus of Gloi (Satyr, Rose City) on Thursday! Still waiting on Geek Chic, Darling Girl, Hello Waffle, and Starcrushed Minerals, which will be emerging into a month since ordering before too long.

And because I just can't leave well enough alone, I ordered three perfumes from Theme Fragrance (Jour de Chance, Seashell and Sunlime) and a lip color, lipsticks and base samples from Etherealle, and lipsticks and a perfume from French Girl Organics. For those of you who really like Clinique's Black Honey but prefer the service and quality of indie producers, French Girl's Rose Noir is the most perfect Black Honey dupe I have found so far in both shade and texture, and the aroma is exquisite!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2014)

Notoriously Morbid discontinuations. Minis only, $1.50 a pop. I think the sale starts Friday.



> Melancholy One
> 
> No Warmth Could Warm
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I just found the perfect thing to carry my little samples of perfume in - a lipstick case. I have several ~ I don't use them but they hang around as some of them are beautifully embroidered.

This is also perfect for when I travel too!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 26, 2014)

Yay my Shiro order shipped!  When I bought it on 8/20/14 I had to acknowledge it could take 2 weeks and am I ok with that.  I of course clicked yes then tried to forget about it!  Hoping since it is coming from PNW that it will be here soon!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just found the perfect thing to carry my little samples of perfume in - a lipstick case. I have several ~ I don't use them but they hang around as some of them are beautifully embroidered.
> 
> This is also perfect for when I travel too!!


That is so smart!! I have also found that perfume sample vials fit perfectly in an empty Almay eye makeup remover pad container.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 27, 2014)

Femme Fatale is going to stop selling samples.  If you want to try samples (with free shipping) you need to place an order with them before 9:00 am EST Wednesday.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 27, 2014)

My innocent+twisted alchemy order arrived yesterday! Everything is so adorable and I want MOAR! :lol:

Not sure if I'll be able to snag a subscription this month (and I already really like the look of the items in her regular line of stuff, so even if I don't get a subscription it'll be okay). I'm still trying to plan out what indie purchases I'm going to allow in September for my low-buy, because October, November, and December are probably going to get a bit crazy with all of the sales and collections that are going to come out.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 27, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order came today, and my Shiro and Hello Waffle orders both shipped 

I haven't smelled everything in my order yet, but the ones I have are fantastic.  I'm going to be needing some full sizes!  I really like the Satyr sugar scrub and the Horseman pumpkin butter.  The perfume oil samples I got from the fall collection smell great, especially Spider Silk, though I haven't tried them on yet, so I'll have to see how they react with my skin chemistry.  I want to order some of the hair oil, but it's going to be so hard to narrow down the list of scents I want!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

@ Oh what my order hasn't even shipped yet. Can't believe you got yours that fast!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  I think they had my previous order just about ready to go, so when they combined shipping they just had to toss in the new ones.  I lucked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChelsDixon (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine was also delivered already, just waiting on my husband to grab it from the post office! Can't wait!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought Haus of Gloi was restocking their fall scents today, but it looks like they are all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Aug 27, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I thought Haus of Gloi was restocking their fall scents today, but it looks like they are all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ive been following off and on since about noon (4 hours ago) and It hasn't gone live yet, I think? People have been asking via their FB page since about 9am this morning and I haven't seen the announcement yet. I wasn't going to get excited over this release (as there are SO many fall collections coming out) but I have read the description for Spider Silk and I seriously want it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope hope hope I can snag one


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 27, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Ive been following off and on since about noon (4 hours ago) and It hasn't gone live yet, I think? People have been asking via their FB page since about 9am this morning and I haven't seen the announcement yet. I wasn't going to get excited over this release (as there are SO many fall collections coming out) but I have read the description for Spider Silk and I seriously want it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope hope hope I can snag one


This gives me hope!


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 27, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Femme Fatale is going to stop selling samples.  If you want to try samples (with free shipping) you need to place an order with them before 9:00 am EST Wednesday.


how do I get the samples on that site? I can't figure out how to use the site?

Maybe I'm using the wrong site?

I've been trying to find a indie brand that will allow me to get samples either without the 10$ limit or free shipping because I only have 13$ left in my paypal account until next week! D:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 27, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> how do I get the samples on that site? I can't figure out how to use the site?
> 
> Maybe I'm using the wrong site?
> 
> I've been trying to find a indie brand that will allow me to get samples either without the 10$ limit or free shipping because I only have 13$ left in my paypal account until next week! D:


It's after 9am EST so there no longer sell samples that way anymore.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 27, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> how do I get the samples on that site? I can't figure out how to use the site?
> 
> Maybe I'm using the wrong site?
> 
> I've been trying to find a indie brand that will allow me to get samples either without the 10$ limit or free shipping because I only have 13$ left in my paypal account until next week! D:


Glamour Doll Eyes offers free shipping on samples.  They do have a $10 minimum, but the shipping is free if your entire order is samples.  And they offer two sizes of samples, baggies and jars.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone have some insight they can provide on the longevity/wear time of indies?  It has been hot and humid here and I wore some GDE shadows these last few days and they are almost non existant by mid day and after the gym I had clumps of sweated off shadow near my tear ducts.

Is the key using something like foil me (from GDE) the key or is it because indies tend to be loose powders vs packed (in a traditional palette) that affects wear time etc?

TIA!  I have not had these issues on days when I wear makeup from major makeup brands.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Does anyone have some insight they can provide on the longevity/wear time of indies?  It has been hot and humid here and I wore some GDE shadows these last few days and they are almost non existant by mid day and after the gym I had clumps of sweated off shadow near my tear ducts.
> 
> Is the key using something like foil me (from GDE) the key or is it because indies tend to be loose powders vs packed (in a traditional palette) that affects wear time etc?
> 
> TIA!  I have not had these issues on days when I wear makeup from major makeup brands.


Get yourself an eye primer, that helped me and made a huge difference in hot weather.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Get yourself an eye primer, that helped me and made a huge difference in hot weather.


Thanks.  I already use an eye primer just not a indie specific one.  Do I need to use an indie specific one?

I have like 12 different eye primers I can try in case it is just this primer but I use this primer with even CS shadows and have no issues even in heat and work outs.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks.  I already use an eye primer just not a indie specific one.  Do I need to use an indie specific one?
> 
> I have like 12 different eye primers I can try in case it is just this primer but I use this primer with even CS shadows and have no issues even in heat and work outs.


Hmm well I'm no expert either, all I know is I had the same problems until I used my theBalm primer and then the shadows stayed on much better. I have no experience with Foil Me, but that might help with staying power. GDE Foil Me is out of stock until October though.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 27, 2014)

I use my regular NARS primer.  I use foil me on top of the primer if I am using a duo chrome shadow.  It brings the colors out more vividly.  I am not an expert by any means and am not sure what it does with normal loose shadows.  I do know a lot of people use a glitter adhesive over their primer with indies, I just bought some but have not worn it out yet.  But a lot of the swatches I see seem to just be done over primer.  I have not had any issues with my NARS primer.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Does anyone have some insight they can provide on the longevity/wear time of indies?  It has been hot and humid here and I wore some GDE shadows these last few days and they are almost non existant by mid day and after the gym I had clumps of sweated off shadow near my tear ducts.
> 
> Is the key using something like foil me (from GDE) the key or is it because indies tend to be loose powders vs packed (in a traditional palette) that affects wear time etc?
> 
> TIA!  I have not had these issues on days when I wear makeup from major makeup brands.


I think staying power varies with the product/formulation (more than even the brand).

I currently use the eye primer by the Balm, and some of my Aromaleigh shadows "stain" my eyelids when I use them (when I did arm swatches over primer or glitter glue (Pixie Epoxy), I noticed that the glitter glue swatches wiped off easily with a makeup wipe but the swatches over the primer were very hard to get off). I also noticed that many of Shiro's Avengers collection shades swatched over primer were also hard to get off.

Another (potential?) issue may be which GDE shadows you were using. Unblended shadows may have poorer staying power in contrast with a blended shadow, which has binder that may also allow it to adhere better to skin.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 27, 2014)

I use nars primer, then urban decay bondage (a glitter glue). I get 8 hours out of any brand I've tried (with NM and hello waffle lasting slightly better than GDE and shiro, but neither are BAD by any means).


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

I use the LA Splash primer we got in a Glossybox a few months back. That stuff is _so_ sticky - like glue. It really brings out the colors nicely. And I can tap it on top of pigments if I want to use glitter over them, although TBH I usually just use glitter wet and have never had a problem with it not sticking.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I use the LA Splash primer we got in a Glossybox a few months back. That stuff is _so_ sticky - like glue. It really brings out the colors nicely. And I can tap it on top of pigments if I want to use glitter over them, although TBH I usually just use glitter wet and have never had a problem with it not sticking.


Oh man that LA Splash stuff was good!? Dang I got rid of it lol


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh man that LA Splash stuff was good!? Dang I got rid of it lol


Ha ha, no for traditional pressed shadows, it _sucks_. It's so sticky that the color just adheres in a blob and you can't blend it at all. But for pigments, it is good, because I can pat on a base that sticks like glue and then build the color up over it. Plus it is runny enough that it doesn't disturb the shadow below if I want to pat a little on top for glitter. :smilehappyyes:

Don't worry, the only reason I kept mine is because I knew someday I would need a super sticky primer, LOL. If you have something else that works, don't even give it a second thought!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Don't worry, the only reason I kept mine is because I knew someday I would need a super sticky primer, LOL. If you have something else that works, don't even give it a second thought!


Ok good, that makes me feel better. So far the primer I use has been working. I do wish it would make the colors more vibrant but layering the colors seems to work fine.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 27, 2014)

If you guys are looking for a good glitter adhesive, I would highly recommend Darling Girl's glitter glue! It's super easy to use, and makes my eyeshadows more vibrant and helps the glitter stick better. I use it both with my indies and more glittery pressed eyeshadows.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Hmm well I'm no expert either, all I know is I had the same problems until I used my theBalm primer and then the shadows stayed on much better. I have no experience with Foil Me, but that might help with staying power. GDE Foil Me is out of stock until October though.


Thanks!  I have the Balm primer and will give that a go tomorrow!



marigoldsue said:


> I use my regular NARS primer.  I use foil me on top of the primer if I am using a duo chrome shadow.  It brings the colors out more vividly.  I am not an expert by any means and am not sure what it does with normal loose shadows.  I do know a lot of people use a glitter adhesive over their primer with indies, I just bought some but have not worn it out yet.  But a lot of the swatches I see seem to just be done over primer.  I have not had any issues with my NARS primer.


I have the NARS primer too!  Will try that one also!  Thanks for the recommendation!



chibimorph said:


> I think staying power varies with the product/formulation (more than even the brand).
> 
> I currently use the eye primer by the Balm, and some of my Aromaleigh shadows "stain" my eyelids when I use them (when I did arm swatches over primer or glitter glue (Pixie Epoxy), I noticed that the glitter glue swatches wiped off easily with a makeup wipe but the swatches over the primer were very hard to get off). I also noticed that many of Shiro's Avengers collection shades swatched over primer were also hard to get off.
> 
> Another (potential?) issue may be which GDE shadows you were using. Unblended shadows may have poorer staying power in contrast with a blended shadow, which has binder that may also allow it to adhere better to skin.


Thank you!  I have not come across any shadows that "stain" (well except the UD Electric, stained my arm when I swatched so I was afeared for my eyes lol).  Will look into glitter glue!



bsquared said:


> I use nars primer, then urban decay bondage (a glitter glue). I get 8 hours out of any brand I've tried (with NM and hello waffle lasting slightly better than GDE and shiro, but neither are BAD by any means).


Thanks!  Have never heard of UD bondage but will look into it.  It may be the Benefit Stay don't stray primer I am using.  Seems to me when I was using my last eye primer I did not have these issues.



Shalott said:


> I use the LA Splash primer we got in a Glossybox a few months back. That stuff is _so_ sticky - like glue. It really brings out the colors nicely. And I can tap it on top of pigments if I want to use glitter over them, although TBH I usually just use glitter wet and have never had a problem with it not sticking.


Thanks!  I got this primer in a trade and will give it a whirl with my indies!  I have tried to do the wet shadow thing (maybe I am doing it wrong but it never seems to "pick" up the shadows after I wet the brush.  I have tried this with baked shadows and not loose ones so maybe that is my issue).

I appreciate all the suggestions and I have other than the primers listed above: 7 UD primers, Too Faced Shadow insurance, benefit stay don't stray and at least one other one I cannot think of the brand and probably more than that!


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 28, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> It's after 9am EST so there no longer sell samples that way anymore.





marigoldsue said:


> Glamour Doll Eyes offers free shipping on samples.  They do have a $10 minimum, but the shipping is free if your entire order is samples.  And they offer two sizes of samples, baggies and jars.


Thank you both! I really like Eyeshadow so hopefully they have great shades! (I love duo chrome!)


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 28, 2014)

Any other brands that have really good eyeshadow that doesn't have a 10$ min or has free shipping?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Waffle just posted swatches of some new collections on Facebook.  I am loving some of the names in her 1,000 likes collection.  "Enabling"  and "Empty Wallets" in particular.  There is also one named "23".  Guessing that would be her age and the discount percent that we can expect for her bday sale tomorrow.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Does anyone have some insight they can provide on the longevity/wear time of indies?  It has been hot and humid here and I wore some GDE shadows these last few days and they are almost non existant by mid day and after the gym I had clumps of sweated off shadow near my tear ducts.
> 
> Is the key using something like foil me (from GDE) the key or is it because indies tend to be loose powders vs packed (in a traditional palette) that affects wear time etc?
> 
> TIA!  I have not had these issues on days when I wear makeup from major makeup brands.


I just use UD PP and I have to use makeup remover to get the eye shadow off, it doesn't even budge in the shower when I take my mascara off (with just water).


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 28, 2014)

For anyone who missed the ITA August sub, the extras of the four colors are now up for sale on the website.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 28, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> Any other brands that have really good eyeshadow that doesn't have a 10$ min or has free shipping?


I have heard really good things about Dawn Eye Cosemetics, but have not personally tried anything for her.  Her samples are only 50 cents.  And if you order $10 or more, shipping is free.  If your order is under $10, shipping is $2.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 28, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Ive been following off and on since about noon (4 hours ago) and It hasn't gone live yet, I think? People have been asking via their FB page since about 9am this morning and I haven't seen the announcement yet. I wasn't going to get excited over this release (as there are SO many fall collections coming out) but I have read the description for Spider Silk and I seriously want it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope hope hope I can snag one





curlytails said:


> I thought Haus of Gloi was restocking their fall scents today, but it looks like they are all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully I didn't miss this for a second time!! A gal just wants some body butters!! I have some other things in my cart ready to gooooo


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have heard really good things about Dawn Eye Cosemetics, but have not personally tried anything for her.  Her samples are only 50 cents.  And if you order $10 or more, shipping is free.  If your order is under $10, shipping is $2.


How awesome! Only annoying part? Found all the cool shadows I wanted and half of them were out of stock! Even worse was that it didn't tell me until halfway through check out. So I won't be getting them. :[


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I use the LA Splash primer we got in a Glossybox a few months back. That stuff is _so_ sticky - like glue. It really brings out the colors nicely. And I can tap it on top of pigments if I want to use glitter over them, although TBH I usually just use glitter wet and have never had a problem with it not sticking.


Awesome! I tried this with pressed shadow and was not a fan, but since I tried it on my eyes, I figured I'd just keep it and hopefully use it eventually. Now I know what I'll use it for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Finalizing my shopping list for the Hello Waffle sale tomorrow. Anyone have any blush recommendations there?


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 28, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Awesome! I tried this with pressed shadow and was not a fan, but since I tried it on my eyes, I figured I'd just keep it and hopefully use it eventually. Now I know what I'll use it for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Finalizing my shopping list for the Hello Waffle sale tomorrow. Anyone have any blush recommendations there?


Look back a few pages.  @@chibimorph posted swatches of quite a few of the blushes and her thoughts on each.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hopefully I didn't miss this for a second time!! A gal just wants some body butters!! I have some other things in my cart ready to gooooo


According to Facebook, the restock will be on Sunday the 31st! So there is still a chance for us!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just use UD PP and I have to use makeup remover to get the eye shadow off, it doesn't even budge in the shower when I take my mascara off (with just water).


Thanks I will give that a whirl too, since I have like 6 different formulations/colors of the UDPP so one of them is bound to work right?!!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

My Shiro Order came in today!  I got the Tributes collection samples and Seven Kingdoms samples.  Can't wait to play!



Spoiler


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 28, 2014)

@@lovepink I've had my eye on that Tributes collection for awhile! I'd love to hear what you think of the colors.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@lovepink I've had my eye on that Tributes collection for awhile! I'd love to hear what you think of the colors.


Will do!  If I can feed myself soon, I plan on swatching while I still have good sun!  Then I am off to the gym so I will try and post them!  In person the colors stike me as bold and lots of warm fall, earth toned colors so just in time for the season change! Can't wait to swatch!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2014)

The NM VC overstock and DC clearance shades go on sale at 10am Eastern tomorrow, aka 7am Pacific!  Also the Geek Chic Reckoning starts tomorrow!  I just ordered Clone Club and samples of the Go Boldly collection as well as Riddle Me This.  I wanted to get samples of everything they're DC'ing, but I finally talked myself down on that, mainly because of the NM culling.  There are a bunch of things on that DC list that I want to get, and since it's a choice between GCC and NM, well, I'm not going local this time around.  But I did need to get Clone Club before it went *poof*, so I padded my order with some soon-to-be-gone stuff as long as samples were still available.  I feel only slightly guilty about this.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My Shiro Order came in today!  I got the Tributes collection samples and Seven Kingdoms samples.  Can't wait to play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm begging you for swatches because I may get a few samples and I have NO idea what to get.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok here are the swatches of the first 6 from the Tribute collection from Shiro @@CurlyTails @

These were taken outside with my iphone 5 camera.  I am not a photographer and rarely post swatches so be gentle!  I am putting a lot in as I am not sure what views are most helpful.



Spoiler













Swatches are from my elbow to wrist as follows:
1 Baker's Boy
2 Beyond the fence
3 Cornucopia
4 Ever in your Favor
5 Girl on Fire
6 Huntress

First impressions if you do not like glitter do not buy! These things rain glitter! I used one swipe on no primer. The most beautiful color (to me) from this group is Huntress, Baker's Boy and Ever in your favor. Girl on Fire looks like it will stain, Cornucopia is pretty and beyond the fence is more muted? Guess I suck at descriptions too! Note black blobby thinkg near wrist is my tattoo, not a swatch.  It is my doggie's paw


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok the other 6 of the Tribute collections from Shiro.



Spoiler











These are from elbow to wrist:
1 Mockingjay
2 Rebellion
3 Remake
4 Star Crossed
5 Unforgettable
6 Wildflowers (between my 2 tattoos, hard to see)

I like this group better. All the colors are beautiful. Rebellion is like a dark navy, mockingjay a bronzy copper ish rose color, remake is like burnt gold, Star crossed is a bronzy brown, taupe ish color, unforgettable maroonish red and wild flowers pinkish frost.

I don't wear foundation so I can't give my skin tone in foundation colors so hope the pics help!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 28, 2014)

@@lovepink That second group looks perfect for fall! I have been considering getting Girl on Fire (because I really like orange colors and have been thinking about getting a full-size shadow because I want the decorative sticker), but I didn't realize it was so red. Huntress looks really pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

@@chibimorph Huntress is so pretty!  It is like icy blue, but silver.  Girl on fire does look kind of rust colored.  To me on my arm it seems so orange!


----------



## slinka (Aug 28, 2014)

dat mockingjay tho'.

Just stalking this thread to satisfy a makeup craving. I'll see my envious self out now, lol.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 28, 2014)

@lovepink. Thanks for the swatches! I really like the colors (especially the second set). This will be my next indie purchase!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @lovepink. Thanks for the swatches! I really like the colors (especially the second set). This will be my next indie purchase!


Yay!  Glad I could enable you!  Can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2014)

Sooooo gorgeous!

And I'm not sure if this is just on my computer, but it looks like the pics flipped in both color sets so one should look at the colors from right to left instead of L-R.

I keep wavering on whether I want to order these... I love them, and the Hunger Games connection, but I have dupes or close dupes for most of these shades, and I can't order just a few!  I would need them ALL!   :laughing:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Sooooo gorgeous!
> 
> And I'm not sure if this is just on my computer, but it looks like the pics flipped in both color sets so one should look at the colors from right to left instead of L-R.
> 
> I keep wavering on whether I want to order these... I love them, and the Hunger Games connection, but I have dupes or close dupes for most of these shades, and I can't order just a few!  I would need them ALL!   :laughing:


Here's what I'm thinking:  Skip them now.  Halloween collections (have we covered the fact that Darling Girl is going to have a Ghostbusters collection this year?  This is one of the few comedies I own and watch over and over, and I may still go see it in a theatre this weekend just to relive being twelve years old) are going to start coming out Real Soon Now.  Grab those.  Put the Tributes (and any other HG collections from any other company) on your Secret Santa wishlist and see what Santa does.  Problem solved!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 28, 2014)

@@meaganola I received a sample of The Tragic Death of Mr. Stay Puft (from the Ghostbusters collection) with my Darling Girl order! I've never watched the Ghostbusters movie (sad, I know), but I used to watch the cartoon series.

I have a feeling that the Halloween collections from Aromaleigh (based on Dante's Inferno), Shiro (should be based on The Nightmare Before Christmas), and maybe i+ta (if she does one) are going to be sending strong attractant signals my way when they're released.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 28, 2014)

Chinovi Cosmetics sale: 30% off $12+ with code BTS14

Ends 10pm PST, 9/1/14

http://chinovicosmetics.storenvy.com/


----------



## Shalott (Aug 28, 2014)

AHH I GOT ALL THE NANA-THEMED SHADOWS FROM I+TA!!!! Sorry for the capslock, but I am seriously so happy right now. I have to admit, I have tears. I have so many feels right now. :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2014)

I have to confess that the Nana collection didn't really thrill me.  I think I just have so many similar colors that I just kind of shrugged.  They're gorgeous, but I just didn't reach for them, and then I finally just put them in my i+ta storage case so I wouldn't lose them since I wasn't using them.  (It didn't help that I received Rose City right around that same time!  *Everything* got shoved aside for that one.  RCTID!)

ETA MY POINT!  BECAUSE I HAD ONE!  September slots go up on Monday!  I'm super antsy to see what the next round brings.  I'm hoping for an extreme departure from the pinks and purples that seem to be the basis of most of the i+ta sub collections lately, just to see what else Linda can do!  I would love to see another morpher shadow like the one that was sent out with the Vanishing Cabinet -- the one that looked like a meh pinky-beige with a little bit of sparkle but blended out to a gorgeous shimmery pinky-purple.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have to confess that the Nana collection didn't really thrill me.  I think I just have so many similar colors that I just kind of shrugged.  They're gorgeous, but I just didn't reach for them, and then I finally just put them in my i+ta storage case so I wouldn't lose them since I wasn't using them.  (It didn't help that I received Rose City right around that same time!  *Everything* got shoved aside for that one.  RCTID!)


But I don't care about the colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted it purely for nostalgia reasons. I still bawl my eyes out when I think about where NANA got put on hold, and there is virtually no merchandise being made for the series any more, so just to have this as a collector means the world!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Sooooo gorgeous!
> 
> And I'm not sure if this is just on my computer, but it looks like the pics flipped in both color sets so one should look at the colors from right to left instead of L-R.
> 
> I keep wavering on whether I want to order these... I love them, and the Hunger Games connection, but I have dupes or close dupes for most of these shades, and I can't order just a few!  I would need them ALL!   :laughing:


Yeah it doesn't help I was taking the pictures all differen ways to catch the light.  It was taking forever to get the photos to my computer from my phone then posting them.  I was also too lazy to do the writing on pictures.

My right arm the one with the 2 tattoos (as opposed to one) has the second half of the collection starting with Mockingjay ending with Wildflowers.  I just swatched them in Alpha order as they were on the Shiro site.  Same on my left Baker's boy at elbow ending on Ever in your favor.  

Then I tried to be fancy and do both arms at once but I am home alone and my dogs are not big helps in the photo department lol.

I think tomorrow I am going to swatch the Seven Kingdoms collection just so I can have glittery arms.  I quite enjoyed it today!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> But I don't care about the colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted it purely for nostalgia reasons. I still bawl my eyes out when I think about where NANA got put on hold, and there is virtually no merchandise being made for the series any more, so just to have this as a collector means the world!


I have never read or watched NANA (but definitely remember when it was popular), and whoa! I thought it was completed - I didn't know it was put on hiatus. D. gray-man has gone through a bunch of hiatuses so I didn't want to read the manga and be left hanging if it wasn't completed (even though I watched the anime).

But on the topic of anime/manga nostalgia-feels... I was actually surprised Geek Chic did a collection on Revolutionary Girl Utena considering that, although it's a classic, it is a bit out-of-date. Also... I found out that Baroque Cosmetics is planning a Kingdom Hearts collection (supposed to be released in December) - and I'm super excited for it!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello Waffle sale has started!

30% off with code BIRTHDAY

Valid August 29th only (should end 11:59pm EST, then)

Check the facebook page for GWP details! (GWP with orders $25+ and $50+)


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

@@chibimorph NANA has been on hiatus since 2009 due to Ai Yazawa's illness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There has never been official word if the series will or will not return (but I haven't read Cookie in aaaaages, so I would only know if an announcement popped up on ANN or somewhere).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh man, I was trying to save my $$ for the Fortune Cookie Soap launch later today, but I think I might grab the Hello Waffle Painted Flowers Collection &amp; 1000 Likes Celebration pack (must have Heavy Breathing Cat!). 

My poor wallet. 36 minutes into pay day &amp; it's already crying.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh man, I was trying to save my $$ for the Fortune Cookie Soap launch later today, but I think I might grab the Hello Waffle Painted Flowers Collection &amp; 1000 Likes Celebration pack (must have Heavy Breathing Cat!).
> 
> My poor wallet. 36 minutes into pay day &amp; it's already crying.


Right?!? I'm almost immediately spending my paycheck on Hello Waffle, Fortune Cookie Soap and Geek Chic sales. The GCC sale is called the reckoning, but it's more like *the reckoning of my bank account*.

And I really want to place my Hello Waffle order but I'm waiting for my paycheck to go into my account and probably won't be able to do it until morning. If I miss the Alternate Universe palette, I will legitimately cry lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

Dare I ask what the Geek Chic sale is? It sounds dangerous!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Dare I ask what the Geek Chic sale is? It sounds dangerous!


To be honest, it's actually not as great a sale as it sounds unless you happen to want the particular ones they're discontinuing. Personally I've had a cart with about $50 in it for awhile (yay free shipping) and for me, it's a good excuse to finally order it.

But it is 40% off on all of these colors:



Spoiler



Portal Blue (Portals)

Portal Orange (Portals)

Combustible Lemon (Portals)

Anarchist Priest (Scapers)

Bonded To The Stars (Scapers)

Frell! (Scapers)

Guiding Star (Scapers)

Yotz! (Scapers)

Non-Euclidean (Strange Aeons)

Madness (Strange Aeons)

Cyclopean (Strange Aeons)

Antequarian (Strange Aeons)

Daemoniac (Strange Aeons)

Eldritch (Strange Aeons)

Mind Meld (Go Boldly)

Galactically Banned Ale (Go Boldly)

Sleeping Bucket (Go Boldly)

Continuum (Go Boldly)

Blood Wine (Go Boldly)

Diamond Dust (Summoner)

Zantetsuken (Summoner)

Ruby Light (Summoner)

Mega Flare (Summoner)

1000 Needles (Summoner)

Hellfire (Summoner)

Mohawk Warthog (Turtle Power)

Master Sensei (Turtle Power)

Ninjaken Strategist (Turtle Power)

Bojutsu Science Adept (Turtle Power)

Cowabunga Dude (Turtle Power)

Cool But Rude (Turtle Power)

Faithful Student (Single Player)

Mana Battery (Single Player)

Riddle Me This (Single Player)

Son of All (Auryn)

Voice of the Still (Auryn)

Gotcha (This Is My Design)

Field Kabuki (This Is My Design)

Tattle Crime (This Is My Design)

I Ain't a Judas (This Isn't a Democracy)

You Best Pray I'm Dead (This Isn't a Democracy)

Untimely Love (Timey Wimey)

Yes Sir (Timey Wimey)

Truffle Shuffle (Joystick)

Dream of the 90s (Nail Polish)





Also, yay!! My money came through and I placed my Hello Waffle order. One palette, 4 halfling shadows, 5 blush samples and 10 shadow samples later.... Feelin the fabulous endorphin rush that comes with buying lots of pretties.  :wub:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> To be honest, it's actually not as great a sale as it sounds unless you happen to want the particular ones they're discontinuing. Personally I've had a cart with about $50 in it for awhile (yay free shipping) and for me, it's a good excuse to finally order it.
> 
> But it is 40% off on all of these colors:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yeah, my wallet is pretty safe on that one, thank god. 

Which blushes did you order?? I have been staring at all of them for like an hour and I can't decide which ones I want lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, my wallet is pretty safe on that one, thank god.
> 
> Which blushes did you order?? I have been staring at all of them for like an hour and I can't decide which ones I want lol


i went with Moon Princess, Likes Matte®, Royale with Cheese, Coral Silk and Pumpkin. I liked pretty much all the ones on the second page, but figured I'd wait to try them because I wanted ones that were the most different from anything I already had.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay first hello waffle order in... that was hard choosing between full and halfling.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2014)

Ohmygosh... there's an eyeshadow called Heavy Breathing Cat... *need*

So far so good on resisting stuff though!  I haven't made an order all week yay me!  Combining this thread with a low-buy is torture!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't even want to admit to how many shadows I just ordered from Hello Waffle.  I meant to order blushes too, but forgot.

And I also had some things I wanted from Chinovi, so I bit on that sale too.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 29, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok the other 6 of the Tribute collections from Shiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKIES


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 29, 2014)

I made my first Shiro order! I picked up the Tributes collection and a Nic Cage lip gloss (couldn't resist). I also picked up some of the VC overstock from Notoriously Morbid.

A very good start to birthday weekend!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ohmygosh... there's an eyeshadow called Heavy Breathing Cat... *need*
> 
> *So far so good on resisting stuff though! * I haven't made an order all week yay me!  Combining this thread with a low-buy is torture!


I'm staying strong....I'm promising myself not to make any labor day orders.  Which is so hard with all the sales. Ack. 

In related news....Colourpop posted a deal for a free lipstick and liner, plus free shipping, with any $40 purchase.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 29, 2014)

I am so weak, I just went back and ordered two halfling blushes and 5 blush samples to go with my 44 halfling shadows I ordered earlier this morning.  I keep justifying this by telling myself I have the money now, it's a sale and I am only paying shipping once.  So in the long run I am saving money, right?


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.

I'm thinking about something like Silk Naturals, Pumpkin and Poppy, and Rouge Bunny Rouge. Are there any fans of those complanies here, or are there similar companies you like?

Is there any word on that indie subscription? I kind of want to try that!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.


Honestly any of them.  I really don't do any bright colored shadows but I love me some super duper sparkly neutrals!  They all have those and then I get a few out-of-my-comfort zone samples here and there to experiment with on the weekends.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.
> 
> I'm thinking about something like Silk Naturals, Pumpkin and Poppy, and Rouge Bunny Rouge. Are there any fans of those complanies here, or are there similar companies you like?


A quick sweep of Etsy will find you a legion of vendors who create more muted tones, but please don't write off some of the intimidating-looking ones. Many look pretty in-your-face in their containers, but actually go on quite sheer. This, incidentally is the second-biggest reason I have developed an near-obsession with indie vendors (the biggest is my husband's allergies, I always have to test makeup not so much for me, but to make sure I don't cause him to break out.) Samples are ridiculously cheap for the majority of the vendors listed on this thread; Aromaleigh has some for as little as 50 cents, and most offerings hover at around a dollar. All I have purchased so far, from several companies, provide enough product for many uses. Try a few of those first, and maybe mess around on a day when you don't have to go to work or visit Grandma or whatever (unless Grandma likes that kind of thing, in which case have at it!) and also experiment with some primers and application techniques (finger or brush; swiping or patting?) You'll be surprised at what you can work up for yourself, often for less than you'd pay in a store!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.


Is it the colors you wouldn't use or you don't like working with loose shadows?  Some of the companies are starting to offer some of their colors pressed.  Shiro and Hello Waffle are the two that come to mind.  Glamour Doll Eyes is planning on offering pressed shadows.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.
> 
> I'm thinking about something like Silk Naturals, Pumpkin and Poppy, and Rouge Bunny Rouge. Are there any fans of those complanies here, or are there similar companies you like?
> 
> Is there any word on that indie subscription? I kind of want to try that!


Meow Cosmetics has a TON of colors, including a lot of matte neutrals, and her samples are very cheap.  One of my favorite indie brands.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the Hello Waffle reminder! I just made my first purchase!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 29, 2014)

I am no match for indie sales.  I caved and made a nice sized Hello Waffle purchase.  With the sale being super popular, the TAT might increase, and if that happens then I might receive this order around my birthday, so really, it's a birthday present from current me to future me.  Future me is going to love it!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Can you ladies suggest an indie brand for someone who doesn't like to wear lots of colorful, loose eyeshadow pigments? I don't know how to do those at all, so I know I'd never use them.
> 
> I'm thinking about something like Silk Naturals, Pumpkin and Poppy, and Rouge Bunny Rouge. Are there any fans of those complanies here, or are there similar companies you like?
> 
> Is there any word on that indie subscription? I kind of want to try that!


If Silk Naturals has caught your eye, that's actually a great place to start! Their line is generally targeted towards more neutral, less flashy eyeshadow shades (however, I think people have mentioned that their eyeshadows aren't as pigmented as some of the other brands - if you're going for a more professional look, this may be a good thing).

A lot of indie brands also have neutral shades that you can try if you're not looking for flashy colors (however, many indie neutral shades do have a lot of glitter). For less glittery options, Detrivore has a lot of nice neutrals (Detrivore is sold through the Shiro website) and many mattes. Meow Cosmetics also has a very wide selection of eyeshadows (which may or may not be glittery), including a matte line. Aromaleigh and Dreamworld Hermetica both have some matte and neutral shade selections, too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

I placed a *ahem* fairly large Hello Waffle order. I've been meaning to buy that Musicians collection for months, and I guess a 30% discount enabled me. I may have completely failed my no buy for August, but I will be so colorful! Here's what I grabbed:

1 CLONE OF P-112




Sample, Halfling, Full Sized Packs of The Musician Collection 
_12 Pack Sets: Halfling_ 
     1 P-046   Choose Your Own Set of The Snedronningen Collection 
_Snedronningen Sets: Sample_ 
     1 P-120



Rose Coloured Glasses Blush 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-121



Malva Blush 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-122



June Bug Blush 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-125



Moon Princess Blush 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-127



Lavender Cream Highlighter 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-148



Likes Matte® Blush 
_Blush: Sample_ 
     1 P-153



Choose Your Own Pack of the 1000 Likes Celebration 
_7 Pack Sets: Halfling_ 
     1 P-154



Choose Your Own Pack of the Alternate Universe Collection 
_12 Pack Sets: Halfling_ 

Also! I went to the Academy of Sciences yesterday in San Francisco (I've been several times, but took my mom on a SF tour) and they had this very colorful fish that inspired an eye look I want to try! Here's the fishy in a spoiler:



Spoiler


----------



## Allison H (Aug 29, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot about the Moon Princess blush, darn! I'm sure this won't be my last purchase though, but I'll have to remember it for my next HW order. Thanks for the reminder Kelly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the tips on indie brands! I'm excited to start delving into this exciting world and start supporting artists instead of big brands.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 29, 2014)

Just made a Hello Waffle order. I may have a problem! I may have no money, but I'll sure be pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 29, 2014)

I know the Shiro Seven Kingdom collection is old news to all you indie experts but Oh my gosh, I am in love! So beautiful!  I had to swatch today!



Spoiler








Starting at the Wrist towards my elbow: (I tried to only take pics in one orientation today)
1. Master of Whispers
2. Maiden Queen
3. Little Bird
4. I loved a maid
5. Hodor
6. Here I stand
7. Gift of Mercy
8. Climbing Chaos

These are so shimmery and perfect!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 29, 2014)

Rest of Seven Kingdoms



Spoiler








From wrist to elbow:
1. You know nothing
2. Women's Weapons
3. Valar Morghulis
5. Salt and Stone
6. Queens Guard
7.No Men like me
8. Mother of Dragons

These are more "matte" than the first set, not as much sparkle but such amazing colors. Think I may have to get the full size!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 29, 2014)

Wahhhhhh I want hello waffle new pretties so bad but I have no money and my new credit card won't be here for 6 business day. First world problems but good for the no buy I guess. Loving all the swatches!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Wahhhhhh I want hello waffle new pretties so bad but I have no money and my new credit card won't be here for 6 business day. First world problems but good for the no buy I guess. Loving all the swatches!


I know how you feel! I really want to place a hello waffle order, too. I'm supposed to be on a no buy, though, and I think I'm going to be good - I still have like 50 eyeshadow samples I haven't tried yet, so I have plenty to play with still, and there will always be more sales!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 29, 2014)

Just made my Hello Waffle order! It was a struggle whether or not to get more, but... I already have two complete collections from her (and I'm technically supposed to be on a no/low-buy...) so I figured this will have to be it.

1000 Likes Collection (halfling)

Space Duo

Rose Champagne

Sweet Tea blush (halfling)

For the GWP I chose White Tulip

In other words... Darling Girl is having a Labor Day sale

15% off with code HELLOFALL

Ends midnight CST 9/1/14

I'm tempted to get "I Smiled Once" from Darling Girl now (especially since I also like the GWP...)

Also - I hate Charter so, so much... I was trying to submit my paper to my lab (and also make this Hello Waffle order) but internet connectivity keeps dying; and this has been going on for over a week now... and I can't change internet providers because Charter is what my apartment uses :angry: . My reward for getting my paper done (or most of it... still needs some final review) was this Hello Waffle order.

ETA: I Smiled Once is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I do, however, still really like that gwp...)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> In other words... Darling Girl is having a Labor Day sale
> 
> 15% off with code HELLOFALL
> 
> ...


I will not make an order to get London Calling and Melancholia...I will not, I will not, I will not do it!

ETA: No! They have a Big Bang Theory collection...I may be doomed


----------



## Allison H (Aug 30, 2014)

I love DG's Christmas Story collection, but I kinda want to hold out until December for it (in case they do the Christmas labels again). Decisions, decisions...

I'll have to check out The Big Bang Theory collection, I didn't know about that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 30, 2014)

Almost forgot to place my Hello Waffle order! I was thinking the sale was all weekend for some reason but just noticed it's only today. Got the Painted Flowers collection + 1000 Likes collection. 

Aaaaand now I need to remove myself from this thread until next pay day!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been preoccupied with things enough today that I didn't have time to sit down and look through these sales you guys are posting! Thank god! I'm still working my way through my Aromaleigh and Gde samples and I think I'd rather just get a few full sizes of the stuff I'm already loving and wait to see what kind of colors I want for fall/winter. I'm still waiting on a Victorian Disco order from forever ago that will probably be shipped somewhat soon.

Can't wait to see all these hello waffle swatches!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 30, 2014)

Ya'll are killing me.  I NEED to be on a no buy.  But it's SO HARD when there's so many pretties on sale.  So I'm relying on all of you to post lots of swatches of all your beauties to keep me sane for the time being.  ;-)

(as I head over to the Hello Waffle site like a bad little girl. . . . )


----------



## BSquared (Aug 30, 2014)

YEA PLEASE to swatches, especially of the 1000 likes collection. I want so baddddd


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 30, 2014)

My Darling Girl order came in today and I'm am loving the Gettin' Cheeky cheek gelee! I got Pinch Me which looks like a screaming in-your-face fuchsia in the container but blends out into a very sheer pink. A little is definitely all it takes, and it looks like I'll get a lot of use out of that little bottle--great for one of those itty-bitty purse days!

I followed the lead of many and canceled Ipsy, figuring to put my ten bucks toward the better quality and selection of indie producers. Plus I'm thinking it'll save me all this money...and then I put $40 immediately on some bonbons from Meow. I HATE myself!!!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello, my name is Dani &amp; I'm addicted to indies!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

I was poking around trying to find a current review of the fall Haus of Gloi scents, and discovered this wonderful blog that has tons of Indie perfume reviews! So if you're looking to get into Indie perfume, check out this blog: http://www.lipstickandlibraries.com/category/perfume/indie-perfume/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah this thread is WAY more dangerous for me than the enabler's thread.  GWP at Ulta?  I'm not spending $50 there, and it's mostly foils.  New UD palette?  Nah, I've got enough palettes.

50 CENT INDIE SAMPLES FROM AROMALEIGH? EYE PIGMENT COLLECTIONS BASED ON SHERLOCK/DOCTOR WHO/HUNGER GAMES???

*TAKE MY MONEY.*

*sigh*  I'm helping small businesses.... I'm helping small businesses...


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yeah this thread is WAY more dangerous for me than the enabler's thread. GWP at Ulta? I'm not spending $50 there, and it's mostly foils. New UD palette? Nah, I've got enough palettes.
> 
> 50 CENT INDIE SAMPLES FROM AROMALEIGH? EYE PIGMENT COLLECTIONS BASED ON SHERLOCK/DOCTOR WHO/HUNGER GAMES???
> 
> ...


American-made...American-made...hide from husband...bank card down my bra...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2014)

bank card is memorized (down to the security code on the back) and so is my Paypal password!!!

I'm my own worst (financial) enemy.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was poking around trying to find a current review of the fall Haus of Gloi scents, and discovered this wonderful blog that has tons of Indie perfume reviews! So if you're looking to get into Indie perfume, check out this blog: http://www.lipstickandlibraries.com/category/perfume/indie-perfume/


Argggh, ended up making a purchase from Alchemic Muse because oh my god, I am weak. Indie shadows and soaps and body butters are all well and good, and in the end I can resist, but indie perfume oils? Never. I have to physically take myself away from the computer or I _will_ buy something. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argggh, ended up making a purchase from Alchemic Muse because oh my god, I am weak. Indie shadows and soaps and body butters are all well and good, and in the end I can resist, but indie perfume oils? Never. I have to physically take myself away from the computer or I _will_ buy something. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wanted to too, but I find that if they make it too difficult for me to find scents and notes and samples, that I just close the tab. I will have to look later when I'm more serious about ordering something from them because I am interested.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

Just discovered Haunt after going down the rabbit hole farther, which is great because tomorrow at 4PM PST she will be doing a restock that apparently is made-to-order, meaning things will not sell out immediately! I've already got a list of what to get, it's all from the summer collection, and she won't be doing a fall collection, so get them while they're hot! I've heard great things about the Glossing Oils, so I'm going to grab a few of those.

http://haunt.bigcartel.com


----------



## Shalott (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm basically heartbroken rn because one of my favorite Etsy sellers put her shop on vacation with no notice on Facebook (she'd just added new products, too!) and now, all of a sudden, the shop is deleted entirely.

I'm bummed because I _loved_ her mineral foundations, and I really wanted to order more, but even more so, I hope she is okay, because she is a really sweet woman and I am so worried that something is seriously wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've left a message on Facebook but have no idea if she's even able to respond.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 31, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Has anyone ever tried SUGAR SKULL MINERALS products? I really like the Young Love Collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


FWIW the owner, Victoria, is AWESOME


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm basically heartbroken rn because one of my favorite Etsy sellers put her shop on vacation with no notice on Facebook (she'd just added new products, too!) and now, all of a sudden, the shop is deleted entirely.
> 
> I'm bummed because I _loved_ her mineral foundations, and I really wanted to order more, but even more so, I hope she is okay, because she is a really sweet woman and I am so worried that something is seriously wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've left a message on Facebook but have no idea if she's even able to respond.


ACK!!! May I ask which vendor? I've been getting ready for a pile of foundations and finishing powder.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 31, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FWIW the owner, Victoria, is AWESOME


Yeah, I'm going to second that! She is so quick in getting her orders out, and do nice about adding a few extra sample goodies. I just made a larger order just because I ordered on a Wednesday morning and when I came home from work that Friday there was my packet of samples! I thought the shadows were great too, they wear like crazy.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, crap.  No Haus of Gloi restock today after all, *and* they're closing down for a few days to catch up.  Le sigh.  Well, I guess this is a sign from the universe that I need to across the street and see _How to Train Your Dragon 2_ *now*.  In related news, Shiro Nightfury!  Get it before it's gone!  So pretty and sparkly!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well, crap. No Haus of Gloi restock today after all, *and* they're closing down for a few days to catch up. Le sigh. Well, I guess this is a sign from the universe that I need to across the street and see _How to Train Your Dragon 2_ *now*. In related news, Shiro Nightfury! Get it before it's gone! So pretty and sparkly!


Well, crap! This might explain why my order was messed up. I'd ordered samples of Satyr and Rose city along with matching mini scrubs; I received the scrubs and one sample of Old Cider Haus. They replied promptly that they would get my samples in the mail directly, but now it looks like I can anticipate further delay, drat!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm so sad.  Not as sad as the girl on their FB page that cancelled plans just to catch stuff in the restock, but sad.

Crossing my fingers they come back soon!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 31, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> ACK!!! May I ask which vendor? I've been getting ready for a pile of foundations and finishing powder.


Arbor Rouge Cosmetics. She's been "on vacation" for quite some time, perhaps for even longer than I realize, but since May or beginning of June at the latest. She had posted on FB a restock with all-new products on May 18th, and I went to place an order in July and the shop wasn't operating. Nothing on FB since the May post, either. :scared:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

Grabbed this in the Haunt Beguiling Bath and Body restock:



 SUMMER COLLECTION perfumed oil - fathom



 MOTHER-OF-PEARL sugar polish



 SUMMER COLLECTION skin glossing oil - alva starr



 SUMMER COLLECTION skin glossing oil - apricot fairy floss



 SUMMER COLLECTION skin glossing oil - fairgrounds &amp; fireworks


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 31, 2014)

Just made a Hello Waffle order during the birthday sale and just another Darling Girl order for the Superstar Serum, Glitter Glue and some eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All these coupon codes will be the bane of my wallet!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 1, 2014)

I am itching for another shiro order! I'm waiting to see what the OTM color is first though. When are the new ones usually released?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am itching for another shiro order! I'm waiting to see what the OTM color is first though. When are the new ones usually released?


I would expect tomorrow even though it's a holiday. Holidays and weekends don't seem to slow down the Indies!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone else grabbing an Innocent+Twisted Alchemy subscription? 

I was trying to, but I'm at work &amp; have to do it on my phone..when I load the page there's just a picture, no options for subscribing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anyone else grabbing an Innocent+Twisted Alchemy subscription?
> 
> I was trying to, but I'm at work &amp; have to do it on my phone..when I load the page there's just a picture, no options for subscribing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't see anything but the photo either. I wasn't planning on subscribing because it's so hard to get, but now that it's time I was hoping to get it...oh well. Another time I guess.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 1, 2014)

I am on i+ta shop RIGHT NOW and there are subs available, full AND sample size! Go, go, go!

ETA: They're selling out!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am on i+ta shop RIGHT NOW and there are subs available, full AND sample size! Go, go, go!
> 
> ETA: Full size sold out, sample size still available!


Got a sample one!

ETA: I figured out what I was doing wrong, you have to click on full size or sample size at the top. I didn't know there were two different sizes! Can't wait to review this sub.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am on i+ta shop RIGHT NOW and there are subs available, full AND sample size! Go, go, go!
> 
> ETA: Full size sold out, sample size still available!


Oh, DUH. I didn't know I had to select sample or full size. That would be why I didn't see anything... :blush:

I grabbed a sample size, I think! Did you get two confirmation e-mails? They look really similar, but they're not worded exactly the same. Just make sure I didn't accidentally sign up for TWO subscriptions.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh, DUH. I didn't know I had to select sample or full size. That would be why I didn't see anything... :blush:
> 
> I grabbed a sample size, I think! Did you get two confirmation e-mails? They look really similar, but they're not worded exactly the same. Just make sure I didn't accidentally sign up for TWO subscriptions.


Yeah one is your receipt and the other is setting up a recurring paypal payment.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah one is your receipt and the other is setting up a recurring paypal payment.


Ah, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Once I accidentally purchased FOUR OTM subscriptions from GDE at one time, so I'm always nervous now!  :blink:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Once I accidentally purchased FOUR OTM subscriptions from GDE at one time, so I'm always nervous now!  :blink:


Or at least I think so, I guess one is not really a receipt...I don't know they are worded similarly. But I think we're good! Also, I just checked out what the actual details are of the sub, since we subscribed on the 1st of the month, I think we will get the next month's sub and not September? That's a little disappointing, but fine I guess. Also the sub will be on hiatus November-December. She is going to be sending out an email about it, but basically she can just hit pause on the subscriptions and we won't be billed or get products those months.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 1, 2014)

That's ok, ladies, I actually did purchase two subscriptions in a haze of excitement and sleepytime meds. :lol: I got a trial AND a recurring sub, so I will save the trial goodies for hopefully a Secret Santa giftee who likes indies!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Or at least I think so, I guess one is not really a receipt...I don't know they are worded similarly. But I think we're good! Also, I just checked out what the actual details are of the sub, since we subscribed on the 1st of the month, I think we will get the next month's sub and not September? That's a little disappointing, but fine I guess. Also the sub will be on hiatus November-December. She is going to be sending out an email about it, but basically she can just hit pause on the subscriptions and we won't be billed or get products those months.


Good to know! Bummer about not getting September, but hopefully October will be good and Halloween-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sort of related, but does anyone know when Notoriously Morbid charges for the next VC? I just noticed I have a recurring payment set up for that too, but can't remember if it'll be the same day as last month or a different day...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2014)

Well looks like I'll never be getting an i+ta sub if they start selling at 3 am (EST)!!!  That is definitely my sleepytime!  

Still, can't wait to see the pretties you all get!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Good to know! Bummer about not getting September, but hopefully October will be good and Halloween-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sort of related, but does anyone know when Notoriously Morbid charges for the next VC? I just noticed I have a recurring payment set up for that too, but can't remember if it'll be the same day as last month or a different day...


Maybe I'm reading this incorrectly, but it looks like you would be getting September's since it's September 1st? Here's their rotation information from the website:

ROTATION:

If you order before the 1st of the month, you will receive that month's subscription. If you order on the 1st or after, you will receive the next month's subscription.

Example: If you order on May 31st, you will be sent the May's subscription. If you order on June 1st, you will be sent June's subscription.

It's still early for me, so sorry if I'm wrong and in a fog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Well looks like I'll never be getting an i+ta sub if they start selling at 3 am (EST)!!! That is definitely my sleepytime!
> 
> Still, can't wait to see the pretties you all get!


I just snagged one of the sample subscriptions, so if you are interested you might still have a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, and @, according to PayPal my NM Vanishing Cabinet will be billed the same day every month. Here's how it shows on my account:

Billing details

Item name

The Vanishing Cabinet

Next payment due

Sep 7, 2014

Last payment due

Indefinite - continue until canceled


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Or at least I think so, I guess one is not really a receipt...I don't know they are worded similarly. But I think we're good! Also, I just checked out what the actual details are of the sub, since we subscribed on the 1st of the month, I think we will get the next month's sub and not September? That's a little disappointing, but fine I guess. Also the sub will be on hiatus November-December. She is going to be sending out an email about it, but basically she can just hit pause on the subscriptions and we won't be billed or get products those months.


The wording is a bit confusing, but in the example it says if you order 1st June, you receive June products

ROTATION:

If you order before the 1st of the month, you will receive that month's subscription. If you order on the 1st or after, you will receive the next month's subscription. 

Example: If you order on May 31st, you will be sent the May's subscription. If you order on June 1st, you will be sent June's subscription.


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Maybe I'm reading this incorrectly, but it looks like you would be getting September's since it's September 1st? Here's their rotation information from the website:
> 
> ROTATION:
> 
> ...


oops I just posted the same thing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2014)

YAY I GOT ONE!!!! Thank you @@Allison H !

And then realized Paypal had my old shipping address. PANIC.

So I went and changed it in the recurring payment field in Paypal, and sent a message through the site.  Then I went back into Paypal and changed it permanently so this shouldn't happen again.

Ah, Mondays, you get me every time.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Sep 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> That's ok, ladies, I actually did purchase two subscriptions in a haze of excitement and sleepytime meds. :lol: I got a trial AND a recurring sub, so I will save the trial goodies for hopefully a Secret Santa giftee who likes indies!


Oh Im super excited for secret santa I think that'll be totally rad. I've also saved some goodies for whoever is going to be mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Sep 1, 2014)

I missed out on the recurring subs for I+TA since I was already asleep last night, but I managed to get a sample sized one month trial just now. I guess I'll try again for the recurring sub next month, but if it's still that late at night, chances are I'll never get one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2014)

@@kyxli I just got one a few hours ago and it's a monthly, not a one-time sub.  Check your emails from Paypal, did they say that you set up an "Automatic Payment"?  If so, then you're signed up to receive the i+ta sub monthly!


----------



## kyxli (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Nope, mine doesn't say automatic payment. I tried to get the monthly subs, but they were sold out, so I got the one time sub through her storenvy site.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

@@Allison H @@ellabella10 Ahh thank you ladies that's how I know I was basically asleep reading that lol


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 1, 2014)

You guys crack me up!!!! I've been busy busy lately, but I always make time to read the indie thread at night which usually results in more shopping. Ha ha ha!

Now I'm off to bed. 5 am wake up call! 1st day of school for 4 of my 6 kiddos. Once that bus takes off I'm going to buy myself some pretties to celebrate! I think I need some fall scents. What should I get????


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 1, 2014)

OMFG THE SHIRO COTM IS I AM GROOT. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I am definitely buying this! Groot is my fav guardian.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> OMFG THE SHIRO COTM IS I AM GROOT. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I am definitely buying this! Groot is my fav guardian.


I know! I love it! I know there was a suggested CoTM for a 'Genie, You're Free" color in memory of Robin Williams, but I did notice that Shiro plans to donate a portion of the profits for this color to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention, which I thought was a great gesture and a way to do something in memorial even if the color didn't get voted for.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I know! I love it! I know there was a suggested CoTM for a 'Genie, You're Free" color in memory of Robin Williams, but I did notice that Shiro plans to donate a portion of the profits for this color to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention, which I thought was a great gesture and a way to do something in memorial even if the color didn't get voted for.


I think the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention actually made a statement against the "Genie, You're Free" meme because it could be a trigger for people who are contemplating suicide; I'm very glad that Caitlin decided to donate part of the profits to suicide prevention.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2014/08/12/suicide-contagion-and-social-media-the-dangers-of-sharing-genie-youre-free/

That being said... I already ordered "I Am Groot" and I'm super excited for it!


----------



## snl (Sep 2, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> OMFG THE SHIRO COTM IS I AM GROOT. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I am definitely buying this! Groot is my fav guardian.


It's so pretty! I think I might wait for when she does a palette restock and see what all I want to buy then and make it one big purchase instead of 2 medium sized ones, haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

snl said:


> It's so pretty! I think I might wait for when she does a palette restock and see what all I want to buy then and make it one big purchase instead of 2 medium sized ones, haha


I have seen a few unfavorable reviews of the palette and pressed shadows, I would check those out before deciding! I know I personally would rather stick to the loose pigments, as some of the palette shades were very chalky.

ETA: Well ok they weren't unfavorable reviews, but some of the shadows looked way too chalky for my taste. Just wanted to give a heads up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have seen a few unfavorable reviews of the palette and pressed shadows, I would check those out before deciding! I know I personally would rather stick to the loose pigments, as some of the palette shades were very chalky.
> 
> ETA: Well ok they weren't unfavorable reviews, but some of the shadows looked way too chalky for my taste. Just wanted to give a heads up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I purchased one of the pressed shadows.  I won't say I was exactly disappointed, but I have noticed that I loose a lot of shadow off of the pan.  The brush seems to loosen up a lot of shadow that falls off after.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 2, 2014)

I totally forgot that Life's Entropy was going to start offering monthly mystery bags.  I missed the one for September.  But October is available to order.  It's $20 and will include two full sized and three sample sized products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I totally forgot that Life's Entropy was going to start offering monthly mystery bags.  I missed the one for September.  But October is available to order.  It's $20 and will include two full sized and three sample sized products.


I didn't see or hear anything about the September one even going up for sale...I wonder if she delayed it and just changed it to October.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 2, 2014)

Eek! At least three orders are being delivered today! French Girl Organics, Beauty Bar Baby, and Sugar Skull Minerals, all of whom have some of the fastest shipping I have ever encountered. A Hello Waffle order sent a week ago may or may not be among my haul, as I am unable to track it. This promises to be a slooooooowww day...!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay. I think I have to order the I Am Groot from Shiro. I've never made a purchase from Shiro, what else do I HAVE TO HAVE for my first order??

Edit: I already have samples of the Tributes collection and might be making full size purchases of Baker's Boy and maybe a few others.. but what else is unique and necessary?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 2, 2014)

I just placed another Shiro order. I bought:

I am groot

The Seven Kingdoms sample collection

A full size You Know Nothing

Nic Cage Rakes leaves

I really want to order the Nic Cage glosses, but.I showed restraint this time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Edit: I already have samples of the Tributes collection and might be making full size purchases of Baker's Boy and maybe a few others.. but what else is unique and necessary?


I hear great things about the Nic Cage glosses, you can get the whole set in samples for $1 cheaper than it would be separate. There are also any of the Detrivore colors of the month to check out. You can always sort by color and go through each color category to see if there's anything that jumps out at you!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Okay. I think I have to order the I Am Groot from Shiro. I've never made a purchase from Shiro, what else do I HAVE TO HAVE for my first order??
> 
> Edit: I already have samples of the Tributes collection and might be making full size purchases of Baker's Boy and maybe a few others.. but what else is unique and necessary?


A gloss (they have a very unique texture and can be blotted down so they're not overwhelming in color) and/or a tinted lip balm! I'm planning on getting I Am Groot and Saturday Night Fever gloss.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 2, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva @@meaganola Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll definitely be checking all this out!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 2, 2014)

So, as part of my effort to exercise restraint and not spend all my money on awesome Indie eyeshadows (I'll be the best looking person in the poorhouse!) I did some quick swatches so I could determine if anything I already have is similar to I Am Groot.  I eventually concluded that I'll have to wait for my Hello Waffle order to arrive before I can be sure, since I ordered a couple more shadows in this category from her.  I'm a sucker for green/gold.  Also purple anything.

Anyway, I thought I would post these, in case y'all were interested  .  These are just a quick swipe on bare skin, window light.  From top to bottom, Fyrrinae Tyr, Fyrrinae Dressed to Kill, Besame Pistachio (I don't think they make eyeshadow anymore, glad I have this!) and Fyrinnae Lucky Charmed.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Okay. I think I have to order the I Am Groot from Shiro. I've never made a purchase from Shiro, what else do I HAVE TO HAVE for my first order??
> 
> Edit: I already have samples of the Tributes collection and might be making full size purchases of Baker's Boy and maybe a few others.. but what else is unique and necessary?


Ditto the Nic Cage glosses.  I also have Who Swallowed a Star (tinted lip balm) on my order for this month. 

Also on my order list is Doge, I Tried, Yzma's Essence of Llama, Alkahestry, 1-Up Blush and the Always Angry Finishing Powder.

My first order had Cake,  Filth, I Loved a Maid, Women's Weapons, He Loves His Hammer, and Mother of Dragons in addition to the Nic Cage Saturday Night Fever gloss.  And I received a sample of Angry Cuccos.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Ditto the Nic Cage glosses.  I also have Who Swallowed a Star (tinted lip balm) on my order for this month.
> 
> Also on my order list is Doge, I Tried, Yzma's Essence of Llama, Alkahestry, 1-Up Blush and the Always Angry Finishing Powder.
> 
> My first order had Cake,  Filth, I Loved a Maid, Women's Weapons, He Loves His Hammer, and Mother of Dragons in addition to the Nic Cage Saturday Night Fever gloss.  And I received a sample of Angry Cuccos.


Alkahestry is gorgeous.  I got a sample jar last time I ordered and I may need a full size in the future.  I also really like the Revive blush and the Red Wedding gloss.  I may need to travel to the deepest depths of the rabbit hole and order a custom gloss.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 2, 2014)

So I have been away from my laptop since Thursday as I have been Staff for a local Anime convention, and during one of my "breather" breaks I checked my email while flopped in bed and saw the posts here about I+T subs RIGHT after midnight. Because of this thread I was able to snag a reoccurring sub (and my first I+T order!)
I was totally not thinking about it at all. That's a whole new level of enabling for me hahaha!
Seriously though, thank you to everyone in this group, I LOVE all the feedback, tips and experiences here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Ditto the Nic Cage glosses. I also have Who Swallowed a Star (tinted lip balm) on my order for this month.
> 
> Also on my order list is Doge, I Tried, Yzma's Essence of Llama, Alkahestry, 1-Up Blush and the Always Angry Finishing Powder.
> 
> ...


Doge is my latest obsession. It's not really that unique but it is the absolutely most perfect neutral champagne color EVER. I have been wearing it non stop for a week.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm surprised that the i+ta sample trial subscription hasn't sold out yet - I've been eying it for a while and kind of just want the temptation to be removed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 2, 2014)

To disctract myself from buying more Shiro Cosmetics (Nic Cage samples and I am Groot are calling my name!)  I swatched my extras I got in my last order.  2 of them say Detrivore Cosmetics.  

Swatched are Topiary-Detrivore, Perfect World, and Namira-Detrivore

Ha, just remembered my anniversary is this weekend.  could help husband with my gift and just buy it myself right?



Spoiler






Top Namira-Detrivore
Middle: Perfect World
Bottom: Topiary-Detrivore


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 2, 2014)

Annnnd just made an order from Sugar and Spite!! Super excited. Got the Halloween Sampler Pack! 3 double sized samples, in a gift box! $13 shipped, yes please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Diabolique, Grimoire, and Carnivale Macabre shall be MINE ALL MINE!! 

I also have my list finalized for HoG restock on Thursday: 

- Tobac Full Size 

- Pumpkin Eater Full Size 

- Spider Silk Sample 

- Olde Cider Haus Sample 

- Pumpkin Queen Pumpkin Butter, 2oz 

- Persephone's Descent - Pumpkin Butter, 2oz or maybe full size

- Red Licorice Lip Balm 

I'll be poor as shit, but smelling so fine!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm surprised that the i+ta sample trial subscription hasn't sold out yet - I've been eying it for a while and kind of just want the temptation to be removed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just buuuuyyyy iiiitttt~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 2, 2014)

I just realized I have a phone interview at the same time as the Haus of Gloi restock.  I better get that job, because if I miss out on smelling fantasticly autumnal AND they don't hire me, I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 2, 2014)

I probable shouldn't even ask this question.  But, how do I figure out what fragrances I might like by description?  I don't have a sophisticated nose.  I have no idea what different things smell like.  And most normal perfume "turns" on me, so I can't even really say "I like this."  Should I just remain blissfully unaware?  I don't really need two rabbit holes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I probable shouldn't even ask this question.  But, how do I figure out what fragrances I might like by description?  I don't have a sophisticated nose.  I have no idea what different things smell like.  And most normal perfume "turns" on me, so I can't even really say "I like this."  Should I just remain blissfully unaware?  I don't really need two rabbit holes!


I was in a similar predicament when I first got some BPAL, and started getting into perfume. Except every perfume I smelled gave me a headache. Turns out it was just because they were poor quality. If you do want to go down the rabbit hole, I personally would just go to a few places like Haus of Gloi (except not now, they're closed until Thursday), Solstice Scents, Black Violet, and various other Indie perfume places and read scent descriptions. Or read reviews of the scents. What I did was just pick samples of things that just sounded good. I didn't really know what would smell good or work on my skin, but for a few bucks per sample you can get a few things to try. And I've found a few things I love, there are some that were not hits for me, but usually they also include a free sample with your order, so you can try various scents! I personally wouldn't buy a single perfume in full size without trying it first, so samples are a great way to go   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 2, 2014)

First indie purchase!

I ordered the Lip Theory sample set, plus samples of the two lightest contour sticks from Life's Entropy. I almost bought a bunch of the lip tar sets from Sephora's sale section, but this seems like a much better product.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

@@lovepink

"Ha, just remembered my anniversary is this weekend. could help husband with my gift and just buy it myself right?"

I do that for every holiday...birthday, Christmas or whatever. That way you know you'll love the gift! It does take away the element of surprise though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @@lovepink
> 
> "Ha, just remembered my anniversary is this weekend. could help husband with my gift and just buy it myself right?"
> 
> I do that for every holiday...birthday, Christmas or whatever. That way you know you'll love the gift! It does take away the element of surprise though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried to convince the bf to get me the Shiro "All the Eyeshadow" sample collection for our 5 year anniversary, and he wouldn't have it. I sent him the link and it says all-the-eyeshadow, and he's like "I'm not clicking that"  :lol:  Then he tried to be sort of romantic about it and all "I'm not getting you something temporary for our five year anniversary". He's gotten me nice jewelry before so I know he's good at those types of gifts, but I'm all like, but the pretty eyeshadow!


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 3, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm surprised that the i+ta sample trial subscription hasn't sold out yet - I've been eying it for a while and kind of just want the temptation to be removed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe I just bought the last one!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I probable shouldn't even ask this question. But, how do I figure out what fragrances I might like by description? I don't have a sophisticated nose. I have no idea what different things smell like. And most normal perfume "turns" on me, so I can't even really say "I like this." Should I just remain blissfully unaware? I don't really need two rabbit holes!


The thing is that sometimes there will be something you think you will love, and you will hate it -- and then there will be something you had specifically been avoiding because you're *sure* you will hate it, and then you accidentally wear it one day, and you fall in love.

So. Having said all of that, what sorts of scents do you know you already like? Baked goods, a particular mainstream fragrance, florientals, carnations, etc.?


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I probable shouldn't even ask this question.  But, how do I figure out what fragrances I might like by description?  I don't have a sophisticated nose.  I have no idea what different things smell like.  And most normal perfume "turns" on me, so I can't even really say "I like this."  Should I just remain blissfully unaware?  I don't really need two rabbit holes!


The same way I've been discovering the best shadows for me, by sampling the heck out of them! I don't mind paying a buck or two for a little vial, especially of a more concentrated oil that will get longer wear. Then, if either I don't like it or my husband's eczema flares up from contact, at least I won't have blown a bundle and I have an idea of what to tweak in my selections to make it optimal for the both of us. One of the biggest things I appreciate about the indies is that they do make samples available, even if I have to pay for them--they make up in being quite generous either with the amount of product, or extras given away. I made a full-size BPAL order (I will admit to buying blind on both fragrances, but then I saw they were made of components that my husband isn't allergic to) and they threw in four sample vials full to the top. Sephora doesn't fill their little bottles clear to the top! And my recent orders from Hello Waffle and Sugar Skull each had a fistful of shadow and blush samples added, and each packet would get me through two or three weeks of daily wear. So yeah, I don't mind paying given what I do get back for it.

All that being said, consider what scents you do like and what creates a pleasant memory trigger for you. I am a HUGE believer in fragrance altering the mood and all the happy-feel-goodies are a factor. For example, if you want something to perk you up and give you a smack of energy, look for cirtrusy notes. And for what this is worth, I've been dieting and find that wearing something vanilla-based actually puts a cork on cravings for sweets. I hope all this helps!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 3, 2014)

Mari, I'm the same way. I don't wear a lot of perfume because it gives me headaches, but I've heard the perfume oils are really good compared to store bought mass produced things. But I'm like you. I don't even know where to start! Ha ha ha. I love food smells!!! Citrus, fruits, vanilla, baked goods.

What's your favorite company &amp; perfume oil that smells like food? Ready, set, go!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 3, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Mari, I'm the same way. I don't wear a lot of perfume because it gives me headaches, but I've heard the perfume oils are really good compared to store bought mass produced things. But I'm like you. I don't even know where to start! Ha ha ha. I love food smells!!! Citrus, fruits, vanilla, baked goods.
> 
> What's your favorite company &amp; perfume oil that smells like food? Ready, set, go!


Besides vanilla, the only food-ish scents I like are those similar to BBW's Hello Sugar or Fresh Lemon Sugar, or The Body Shop's Satsuma (if you are unfamiliar, it smells like you just cracked open a perfectly ripe orange. I found a lovely Lemon Sugar solid from Basin White, who also make bath bombs that rival Lush's and are slightly less expensive. For Goodness Grape, who make incredible lip balms and stick perfumes, have wonderful Hello Sugar, Satsuma and Lemon Icebox Cupcake scents that really sing. Body Time makes a lovely, rich and very long-lasting vanilla oil.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 3, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Mari, I'm the same way. I don't wear a lot of perfume because it gives me headaches, but I've heard the perfume oils are really good compared to store bought mass produced things. But I'm like you. I don't even know where to start! Ha ha ha. I love food smells!!! Citrus, fruits, vanilla, baked goods.
> 
> What's your favorite company &amp; perfume oil that smells like food? Ready, set, go!


I also have reactions to a lot of perfumes, in the form of headaches and massive sneezing attacks (my record in one attack is over 300 sneezes!), but I've had no problem with pefume oils so far. 

For food scents, there is some Haus of Gloi stuff you could try.  It might be hard getting stuff from their fall release, but in their standard collection they've got plenty to choose from.  Stuff that I've sampled that you might like, Satyr (Blood Orange and Vanilla)and Honesuckle Lemon Curd.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 3, 2014)

Candii Blossom Cosmetics is having a sale of 35% off any order over $20.  Use code INVENTORYSALE.  Sale goes until Sept 15.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Candii Blossom Cosmetics is having a sale of 35% off any order over $20.  Use code INVENTORYSALE.  Sale goes until Sept 15.


I was just about to post this!  After ordering a bunch of stuff, my comments are that shipping is really fast (like same day TAT fast) and the shadows are _really_ sparkly, so be prepared!  I tried to use my Mean Girls shadows as blush but um..no.  Disco ball face.  In a good way, but still, not in a good way for the office.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> What's your favorite company &amp; perfume oil that smells like food? Ready, set, go!


So far, Haus of Gloi Pumpkin Eater. I haven't received my fall collection order so I don't know if Olde Cider Haus or Ghost Puffs will beat it. I should know by Friday!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2014)

Gaaaaah I cannot WAIT til they reopen the store!  I asked them to hold my first order so I could add some more stuff, and I'm so jealous reading about the amazing stuff you all are getting!

Hoping to add some Pumpkin Eater, Spider Silk, and MUST REMEMBER to add something in Cozy Sweater! I was so focused on adding fall stuff that I forgot to order something in CS the first time!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope I can grab anything in Ghost Puff, it just sounds so amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay, time for another product recommendation! I'm looking for an in-your-face shadow of an iridescent, sparkly, deep, blue-green--think of a peacock's tail! Any ideas???


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I was just about to post this!  After ordering a bunch of stuff, my comments are that shipping is really fast (like same day TAT fast) and the shadows are _really_ sparkly, so be prepared!  I tried to use my Mean Girls shadows as blush but um..no.  Disco ball face.  In a good way, but still, not in a good way for the office.


I haven't tried mine yet, they just arrived on Saturday.  But I ordered on the 19th and did not receive until the 30th.  Not a huge turn around, but longer than I was thinking it would from an Etsy shop.  I was also surprised that she did not include any "extras".  My pre-shipping order total was $29 and only included three sample sizes.  I guess I have gotten spoiled,


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Gaaaaah I cannot WAIT til they reopen the store!  I asked them to hold my first order so I could add some more stuff, and I'm so jealous reading about the amazing stuff you all are getting!
> 
> Hoping to add some Pumpkin Eater, Spider Silk, and MUST REMEMBER to add something in Cozy Sweater! I was so focused on adding fall stuff that I forgot to order something in CS the first time!


Gahhh, I don't know WHAT my strategy should be....I might just stick to only the Fall Releases as I don't want things getting cart jacked while I peruse other items. So excited for tomorrow. *prayer circle* that I actually get what I want!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I haven't tried mine yet, they just arrived on Saturday.  But I ordered on the 19th and did not receive until the 30th.  Not a huge turn around, but longer than I was thinking it would from an Etsy shop.  I was also surprised that she did not include any "extras".  My pre-shipping order total was $29 and only included three sample sizes.  I guess I have gotten spoiled,


Oh man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think then maybe I got lucky because I had been messaging with her about the MG collection and bought it the day it was back in stock so she might have set it aside for me.  I did not receive any samples or extras either.  The only thing I didn't really like was that the shadow had kind of large 'pieces', if that makes sense?  Maybe I am just used to gde where it's very finely ground, or whatever the right words for that are.  I do love the colors though, but I'm not sure if I would order again because of the texture thing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Alchemic Muse?

I'm on a soap kick.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Alchemic Muse?
> 
> I'm on a soap kick.


I haven't but I have heard great things and they are on my list!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 3, 2014)

How sad is this...I am taking a vacation later this month.  I will most likely be out of the country with spotty internet availability.  And I am worried I might miss out on a big sale or a limited release or something.  Maybe I need to give someone my proxy and get a prepaid card to send them, so they can make purchases for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On that note, Does anyone know of anything I will be missing Sept 20-28?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> How sad is this...I am taking a vacation later this month.  I will most likely be out of the country with spotty internet availability.  And I am worried I might miss out on a big sale or a limited release or something.  Maybe I need to give someone my proxy and get a prepaid card to send them, so they can make purchases for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On that note, Does anyone know of anything I will be missing Sept 20-28?


I'm pretty sure that's when every Indie company is releasing their super limited edition magical fairy dust collection   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of an indie shadow that is a dark or medium grey with blue sheen or sparkle?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been stalking this thread, trying to decide what indie perfume company to do my first purchase from (lured in by the promise of unique fall scents!!), decided on Haus of Gloi...and realized I will totally miss the restock. I've got work meetings all afternoon tomorrow and the earliest I'll be home and able to order is probably 8-ish pm EST. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I can get something then, but I'm not hopeful unfortunately!! Oh well, there are others to try!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Okay, time for another product recommendation! I'm looking for an in-your-face shadow of an iridescent, sparkly, deep, blue-green--think of a peacock's tail! Any ideas???


GDE Figi Mermaid

Fyrinnae - Mermaid Masquerade

Fyrinnae - Digital Faerie

There was a GWP from GDE Mermaid's Plumage


----------



## Shalott (Sep 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Alchemic Muse?
> 
> I'm on a soap kick.


Just placed an order that is in transit. Don't know about the items yet, but she refunded me an overcharge for shipping that I didn't even notice or ask for, so already I am impressed with their service.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> On that note, Does anyone know of anything I will be missing Sept 20-28?


I'm pretty sure that's when the Darling Girl Halloween (Who Ya Gonna Call?) and Black collections are going to be released.  For some reason, I have the 22nd in my head.  There's nothing going on with Notoriously Morbid (at least per their calendar), who knows what's happening with BPAL, GDE's Halloween stuff isn't coming out until October, and GDE's box sets are set for December.  That's all of the known release dates I can think of.

Oh!  As long as I'm posting, heads up for Kickstarter-minded people like me:  The next Espionage Cosmetics nail wrap Kickstarter launches tomorrow at 8am Pacific time!  I believe they have currently previewed twelve designs (including Clive Barker, Mira Grant, and Sherlock Holmes), and if this round goes like the last one, there will be even more secret designs that will be revealed if/when they hit stretch goals.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm pretty sure that's when the Darling Girl Halloween (Who Ya Gonna Call?) and Black collections are going to be released.  For some reason, I have the 22nd in my head.  There's nothing going on with Notoriously Morbid (at least per their calendar), who knows what's happening with BPAL, GDE's Halloween stuff isn't coming out until October, and GDE's box sets are set for December.  That's all of the known release dates I can think of.
> 
> Oh!  As long as I'm posting, heads up for Kickstarter-minded people like me:  The next Espionage Cosmetics nail wrap Kickstarter launches tomorrow at 8am Pacific time!  I believe they have currently previewed twelve designs (including Clive Barker, Mira Grant, and Sherlock Holmes), and if this round goes like the last one, there will be even more secret designs that will be revealed if/when they hit stretch goals.


Isn't the 22nd when the 2nd part of the haus of gloi autumn collection is supposed to be released?


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 3, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Mari, I'm the same way. I don't wear a lot of perfume because it gives me headaches, but I've heard the perfume oils are really good compared to store bought mass produced things. But I'm like you. I don't even know where to start! Ha ha ha. I love food smells!!! Citrus, fruits, vanilla, baked goods.
> 
> What's your favorite company &amp; perfume oil that smells like food? Ready, set, go!


I'm really digging the Haus of Glou. Elevenses perfume oil.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 3, 2014)

Is Haus of Gloi's website mobile friendly for ordering? I normally only online shop via laptop but tomorrow I will be mobile bound at noon when the re-stocking is and its making me nervous that the site is down so I cant 'check for myself' if you can make mobile purchases or not....
I REALLY don't want to miss it!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Is Haus of Gloi's website mobile friendly for ordering? I normally only online shop via laptop but tomorrow I will be mobile bound at noon when the re-stocking is and its making me nervous that the site is down so I cant 'check for myself' if you can make mobile purchases or not....
> 
> I REALLY don't want to miss it!


It is mobile friendly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> It is mobile friendly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I probable shouldn't even ask this question.  But, how do I figure out what fragrances I might like by description?  I don't have a sophisticated nose.  I have no idea what different things smell like.  And most normal perfume "turns" on me, so I can't even really say "I like this."  Should I just remain blissfully unaware?  I don't really need two rabbit holes!


I use Fragrantica.com and Basenotes.net.  I start with a scent I love and look it up and see what the notes are in it.  Fragrantica will have a 'this also smells like' and Basenotes you can click on a note and see other perfumes that have it.  I just started looking it up every time I smell a new fragrance.  I started realizing what certain things smell like because I can smell the similarities between the two--like a lot of perfumes I like have Jasmine in them so I went back and smelled them to pick out what is the same.  Does that make any sense?  I've also used it to kind of isolate things that don't work on my skin.  A lot of scents that stink on my chemistry have red berry notes, so I avoid red berry notes.  There is some info on indies but not as much as the commercial scents.  Still, it's a good place to start figuring out the notes you like.

Oh wait, you DIDN'T want a rabbit hole...


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@ohsailor It's still super early here, so I'm going to have to mull this over (especially the jasmine and ylang ylang.  I know there are some in the catalog, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment!) once I wake up more, but definitely start with Snake Oil!  It's *the* classic BPAL with lots of vanilla and patchouli, and it's good for men *and* woman, *and* it will help narrow other things down, like whether red musk goes funky on you or works really well.  And for citrus, I would suggest Croquet and/or Cheshire Cat.  And Tamora for peach (I have problems with peach going weird on me, but Tamora is the one peach scent that doesn't).


Thank you so much @@meaganola! And no rush- just as they come to you- and if you remember some that you think I would *love* but would probably have to try to find in a BPAL trading community, don't let that stop you. Of course, I'd rather they be instantly available, but. Like I said, I really love warm notes like vanilla, bergamot, jasmine, amber, patchouli, cocoa, leather, plus fruit scents. I know I'm asking *a LOT*, but I will take all your advice to heart, and I would really like to trade you your advice on perfumes with a goody to send to you- I have so much stuff I haven't touched, including indie stuff, that I would love to send to you in exchange for your invaluable advice!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but what time is the Haus of Gloi restock? Going to try to snag a few things--hopefully it's not too nuts!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but what time is the Haus of Gloi restock? Going to try to snag a few things--hopefully it's not too nuts!


Noon PST, unless they post otherwise. This looks to be current as of now (via their Facebook page).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Noon PST, unless they post otherwise. This looks to be current as of now (via their Facebook page).


Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have time to sneak some sleep in after work &amp; wake up just in time to grab some fall scented goodies!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 4, 2014)

My list keeps expanding for HoG restock *meep*!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 4, 2014)

You ladies are so knowledgeable! I'm so glad I can come here to ask questions about indie brands, as I'd like to start supporting them. I love the fact that they often are more creative, cheaper, have super cool colors and names, are usually natural and with few ingredients, and don't test on animals!

So, thanks to some of you I have a lot of homework to do!

Right now I'm kind of looking into the following:

Life's Entropy Lip Theories - thanks to a certain someone who PMed me (thanks, Rox!)

Rouge Bunny Rouge for their illuminators and eye gloss (are they indie enough to count?)

Pumpkin and Poppy

The All Natural Face

Silk Naturals

RMS Beauty (Are they indie?)

Bliss Kiss cuticle oil from nailhq.com

Black Widow Balms- especially the grey one (iron maiden) and the blue one (amulet), which I think may be similar to Lipstick Queen's Hello Sailor.

Also... how indie is indie? I mean... does OCC count as indie or not? From what I know they aren't owned by a larger corporation, but they are pretty big and are sold at Sephora and go to all the makeup shows.... and is RMS Beauty and RBR too .... beyond indie to count? Just curious!

Also... it would be totally awesome if we could have an indie makeup lovers meet and greet where we can show each other our collections and talk and.... all that!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 4, 2014)

Slowly but surely catching up to this thread after not going on MUT all weekend... probably good I stayed away though. Some of these sales would have tempted me way too much.

I can safely say that Shiro will be getting more of my money this month since I love Groot and will be needing that COTM.

And I am basically dying with anticipation for the GDE/Kiss My Sass collab collection. Indie makeup + Pretty Little Liars would pretty much be my two biggest obsessions at the moment. 



Kelly Silva said:


> I was poking around trying to find a current review of the fall Haus of Gloi scents, and discovered this wonderful blog that has tons of Indie perfume reviews! So if you're looking to get into Indie perfume, check out this blog: http://www.lipstickandlibraries.com/category/perfume/indie-perfume/


Thanks for posting! Her HOG review makes me feel better about missing out on Samhain! And I will be definitely be checking out that Haunt that you mentioned.



magicalmom said:


> YAY I GOT ONE!!!! Thank you @@Allison H !
> 
> And then realized Paypal had my old shipping address. PANIC.
> 
> ...


Linda from i+ta is super on top of the address changes. I changed the card I wanted to use for the automatic payment and Paypal sent her an alert that my account info had changed and she emailed me to make sure my address hadn't changed. Super awesome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> And I am basically dying with anticipation for the GDE/Kiss My Sass collab collection. Indie makeup + Pretty Little Liars would pretty much be my two biggest obsessions at the moment.


YES. SO EXCITED. :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Also... how indie is indie? I mean... does OCC count as indie or not? From what I know they aren't owned by a larger corporation, but they are pretty big and are sold at Sephora and go to all the makeup shows.... and is RMS Beauty and RBR too .... beyond indie to count? Just curious!


I think it's all personal opinion, but I wouldn't classify OCC as Indie anymore. They used to be, but being sold in Sephora I don't think counts anymore lol I personally see Indie as something made by a one or two person team, maybe a few more depending on how big, that's handmade, and only sold through their website, be it Etsy, their own domain, or Storenvy. For instance I kind of classify Fortune Cookie Soap as Indie, as they started out making soap in their apartment, and it was just a wife and husband team, but now they have a store location, an have had to move warehouses three times in the past year to keep up with demand. They may soon be too big for me to still call them Indie. I think there's also a touch of "if most haven't heard of it, it's Indie" as in a, I don't like the word, but hipster-esque vibe. I think mostly because you kind of have to go looking for most Indies, as they're not going to be sitting there at Ulta or Sephora, or advertised in magazines, or marketed heavily. You have to seek them out, and hear about them from others "in the know".


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

New Impulse Cosmetics lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know why Impulse chose to do those colors when fall is almost here, they seem more wintery/spring colors to me. I am eyeing Pandora, and I may go for a full size just to see how I like them in that size. I want a dark berry/wine colored Indie lippie!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 4, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> You ladies are so knowledgeable! I'm so glad I can come here to ask questions about indie brands, as I'd like to start supporting them. I love the fact that they often are more creative, cheaper, have super cool colors and names, are usually natural and with few ingredients, and don't test on animals!
> 
> So, thanks to some of you I have a lot of homework to do!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I was just having this discussion the other day! I think "indies" such as RBR, MUG, Melt, OCC, Sugarpill, Lime Crime, et cetera don't really count as indies any more, because even though they don't have a larger corporation backing them, they are still produced in large quantities and sold to an ever-widening audience. So I definitely wouldn't classify them as an indie brand but rather as a small or self-sustaining brand? I think, if that makes sense?


----------



## Shalott (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> New Impulse Cosmetics lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually really wanted Clever and Feisty until I realized they are just Metaluxe versions of Storque and Ever After. &lt;_&lt; I think she's feeling the pressure to expand even more and is not making the wisest of product decisions...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I actually really wanted Clever and Feisty until I realized they are just Metaluxe versions of Storque and Ever After. &lt;_&lt; I think she's feeling the pressure to expand even more and is not making the wisest of product decisions...


I just noticed the "Please Read" on the Impulse home page, and it says

The address you enter @ check-out &amp; your Paypal address MUST be the SAME. If they are not, your order will not be confirmed within our store's database &amp; your transaction will be refunded.
Additionally, when paying with a credit/debit card, please do not use Paypal.

...So you don't want us to have Paypal protection for an order we want to pay for with a debit or cc? I do not want to order a single thing from there anymore.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 4, 2014)

Is there a thread for "niche" brands? Brands that aren't "indie" but also aren't mega big... I'm thinking Paul &amp; Joe, OCC, Ardency Inn, Clic, Tonymoly, Japonesque, Modelco, Eddie Funkhouser, and all those brands we get in sample boxes haha... I'd love to learn more about brands like this that aren't neceaarily indie but aren't all over Sephora, either!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just noticed the "Please Read" on the Impulse home page, and it says
> 
> The address you enter @ check-out &amp; your Paypal address MUST be the SAME. If they are not, your order will not be confirmed within our store's database &amp; your transaction will be refunded.
> Additionally, when paying with a credit/debit card, please do not use Paypal.
> ...



I think it's because Paypal charges so much to go through them when you're using your CC or debit anyway, which you should be protected under anyway, you know? It really cuts into costs and I can see how that could be a struggle for an indie company. I still understand why some would feel uncomfortable, though.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I think it's because Paypal charges so much to go through them when you're using your CC or debit anyway, which you should be protected under anyway, you know? It really cuts into costs and I can see how that could be a struggle for an indie company. I still understand why some would feel uncomfortable, though.


Pretty much. Paypal charges sellers a TON of fees, and the majority of them don't pass those fees along to the consumer. I've purchased from sellers who make me pay their Paypal fees (and I did it, because I damn well wanted the product they were selling) but for a small business it can _really_ eat away at the profit margin.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

*cough* I may have backed the Espionage Kicksterter at the $60 level because Starbuck -- and then immediately changed it to the limited-to-fifty-people $250 level that will have at least $400 worth of mystery goodies. So... Guess there will be a lot of Espionage showing up in Secret Santa 2015?


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *cough* I may have backed the Espionage Kicksterter at the $60 level because Starbuck -- and then immediately changed it to the limited-to-fifty-people $250 level that will have at least $400 worth of mystery goodies. So... Guess there will be a lot of Espionage showing up in Secret Santa 2015?


Did they change the levels again?  I see Boomer, no Starbuck.  I'm a Number 6 girl myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm throwing in  $15 because that's all I have righ now.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Did they change the levels again? I see Boomer, no Starbuck. I'm a Number 6 girl myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm throwing in $15 because that's all I have righ now.


Boomer was in round 1. Are you looking at the BUT WAIT THERE'S MOAR one?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't know why Impulse chose to do those colors when fall is almost here, they seem more wintery/spring colors to me. I am eyeing Pandora, and I may go for a full size just to see how I like them in that size. I want a dark berry/wine colored Indie lippie!


Have you looked in to Performance Colors?  I got three full size and a sample set of peach tones from them.  So far I am pretty happy with them.  And bonus, 3 full size lipsticks are only $10.  They have a pretty large color selection.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Boomer was in round 1. Are you looking at the BUT WAIT THERE'S MOAR one?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar


Awww crap I was wondering why the tentacle and galaxy designs were in there when I've seen them on sale.  I suck at reading.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Candii Blossom Cosmetics is having a sale of 35% off any order over $20.  Use code INVENTORYSALE.  Sale goes until Sept 15.


Candii Blossom is now 50% off orders over $20 with code FLASHSALE10.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

Haus of Gloi restock is up! I got Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter, Pumpkin Eater pumpkin butter, and Tobac perfume oil (I'm addicted to that scent!)

What's everyone else getting?


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 4, 2014)

1x Spider Silk Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz mini size jar for $4.50 each
1x Olde Cider Haus Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $15.00 each
1x Pumpkin Eater Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $15.00 each
1x Lip Balms - Red Licorice for $3.50 each


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 4, 2014)

I got perfume vials of 
 

1x Ghost Puffs Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Spider Silk Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Peach Mama Perfume Oil - Sample Vial for $2.50 each
 
I tried to get a mini jar of Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter but it sold out on me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah poo took too long to decide and half my cart went out of stock!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

I missed out on Pumpkin Eater again, but I did get...

1x Pumpkin Queen Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz mini size jar

1x Ghost Puffs Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz mini size jar

1x Ghost Puffs Bubbling Scrub - 6oz full size jar

I'm really excited for Ghost Puffs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

Ughhhh everything I wanted was out of stock already by the time I got to the checkout.

Anyone know if this stuff will restock again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ughhhh everything I wanted was out of stock already by the time I got to the checkout.
> 
> Anyone know if this stuff will restock again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would certainly hope so, they've got another three months or so until the next seasonal collection. I'm sure they'll make an announcement soon about when that will be.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ughhhh everything I wanted was out of stock already by the time I got to the checkout.
> 
> Anyone know if this stuff will restock again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kelly Silva said:


> I would certainly hope so, they've got another three months or so until the next seasonal collection. I'm sure they'll make an announcement soon about when that will be.


I really hope it does! I would like to order more stuff once I get these scents to see what they are like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ughhhh everything I wanted was out of stock already by the time I got to the checkout.
> 
> Anyone know if this stuff will restock again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully. I know they'll be adding more new scents such as S'mores (I'm not sure when though).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin Eater Perfume Oil - Sample vial      

Spider Silk Perfume Oil - Sample vial      

Cozy Sweater Bubbling Scrub - 2oz Mini Size Jar

Yay got the scents I wanted!

They're combining with my first order (below) so soon I'll have all the smelly goodness!

Lip Balms - Caramel Apple
Olde Cider Haus Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar
Pumpkin Queen Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar
Pumpkin Queen Perfume Oil - Sample vial


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2014)

And if it looks like I'm going to try and order a lip balm from ANYONE in the next year, feel free to tackle me to the ground and wrestle the computer from my hands.

:bringiton:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 4, 2014)

That was insane....I ordered (mobile) as quickly as I could and only ordered 3 things in fear I would miss them if I took too long. By the time I finished most everything on my "second round"  was sold out again.
Luckily I managed to get the 3 things I wanted most (Although I wanted a full sized Spider Silk...but C'est la vie)

1x Spider Silk Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Pumpkin Queen Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Ghost Puffs Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each

This is my first Indie body purchase and first order from Haus of Gloi and I seriously can't wait!! Talk about intense though, I am not use to these sorts of lightning orders!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 4, 2014)

1x Olde Cider Haus Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar
1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle
1x The Horseman Perfume Oil - Sample vial
1x The Horseman Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar
1x The Horseman Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar
1x Lip Balms - Pumpkin Lavender
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - Sample vial
1x Pumpkin Queen Perfume Oil - Sample vial
1x Pumpkin Eater Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle
1x Ghost Puffs Perfume Oil - Sample vial

I wanted some Spider Silk pumpkin butter, but that was the only thing OOS on my list.  This is the last big order I'm allowing myself until I move, which may not be until the end of November, so I'm glad I was able to snag a lot of what I wanted!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Hopefully. I know they'll be adding more new scents such as S'mores (I'm not sure when though).


Oh God, I'll be taking that day off work.  LOVE ME SOME SMORES!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 4, 2014)

Of course they added hair oils after I already checked out but I may just wait until restock part 2 to check them out. Has anyone tried HoG's hair oils? Do I need them?? WHY DO I WANT THEM SO BADLY?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Of course they added hair oils after I already checked out but I may just wait until restock part 2 to check them out. Has anyone tried HoG's hair oils? Do I need them?? WHY DO I WANT THEM SO BADLY?


Haha I haven't but I want one. I was waiting to get my order from the first stock to decide which scent to get as those don't seem to sell out as quickly as everything else.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa... haha, I was in class dutifully paying attention to lecture and totally forgot about the restock! My wallet is glad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and I do have around a year's worth of body lotions that need to be used up, so I guess it's not a bad idea for me to wait for the next restock)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Of course they added hair oils after I already checked out but I may just wait until restock part 2 to check them out. Has anyone tried HoG's hair oils? Do I need them?? WHY DO I WANT THEM SO BADLY?


LoL why do I come to this thread? I was stalking the hair oils, but they weren't in stock at the time. I wonder if they'll sell out quickly? I've never tried any of their hair oils, but I love hair oils and the scents sound amazing!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't know why Impulse chose to do those colors when fall is almost here, they seem more wintery/spring colors to me. I am eyeing Pandora, and I may go for a full size just to see how I like them in that size. I want a dark berry/wine colored Indie lippie!


Check out Etherealle on Etsy, she has a lipstick called Empress that is a gorgeous, rich, opaque burgundy-wine shade. If you want something a little more sheer, French Girl Organics makes Rose Noir, which is one of the best berry-wine stains I have ever come across.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 4, 2014)

Now I have mild HoG buyers remorse, I can't decide if I should buy the perfume oils of the scents I didn't order....but another 15$ is not something I NEED to spend, yet.....I think I will just go hide the wallet and wait till next payday. I got what I wanted most, and that should be good enough.

In other news &gt;.&gt; Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet is tonight so I have my second timer set for today!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 4, 2014)

Shout-out to Haus of Gloi for quickly repairing a screw-up. Last week I received a sample of Olde Cider Haus, instead of the samples of Rose City and Satyr I'd ordered. I received no tracking email, but I did get a packet containing my missing samples and an extra of Lavender Sugar, which I quite like too. I know now what I'll be ordering next week! I'm really liking Rose City; it has a nice tart bite to it that I find very appealing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got my order from Geek Chic and one shadow had the wrong label, and I only noticed because it had the same name as one of my others, and I was missing another shadow. Also no samples? I shouldn't expect samples, but it's a nice gesture and was a little surprised as it's the first time I've never got extra samples from an Indie. Maybe I didn't order enough, I don't know their sample policy.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got my order from Geek Chic and one shadow had the wrong label, and I only noticed because it had the same name as one of my others, and I was missing another shadow. Also no samples? I shouldn't expect samples, but it's a nice gesture and was a little surprised as it's the first time I've never got extra samples from an Indie. Maybe I didn't order enough, I don't know their sample policy.


My order 2 months ago was about 25$ and I didn't receive any extras either. Not super heartbreaking but something I noted for sure.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Geek Chic only does free samples in orders for Black Friday (maybe through to Cyber Monday), and even then, it's just a single clamshell.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Not super heartbreaking but something I noted for sure.


Perfect wording, exactly how I feel. And everything was just thrown in the shipping envelope, no bags to prevent leaks or messes. Not the best attention to detail I've experienced.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 4, 2014)

Geek Chic has some of the most awesome names and themes - but yeah, I agree about the lack of care in packaging and the lack of samples (lack of care could be indicated in their past sanitation issues and poor CS). Another issue is that their shadows aren't super consistent and often look different to what's on the website. The quality of their shadows is also kind of meh for me - especially considering that they're a tad pricier than some other brands (GCC has 1g in their full-size, Shiro has 2g of shadow in a full-size jar for the same price).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I think I'll get the Superneutrals collection just because I have to (love Supernatural) and probably won't order anything else. Too many other companies to order from that have similar collection that I like better.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well I think I'll get the Superneutrals collection just because I have to (love Supernatural) and probably won't order anything else. Too many other companies to order from that have similar collection that I like better.


I ordered from Geek Chic for the Fellowship Collection! (I couldn't resist the call of One Ring) - and I also got some shadows from The Game is On and Witchcraft and Wizardry (You Know Who looks VERY different from the website... the black base overpowers the green, and it's difficult to work with even with glitter glue or Superstar Serum). And then I made a second order to get the May Color of the Month (Pretty Guardian, which was inspired by Sailor Moon). Yeah, GCC's biggest appeal to me are the collection themes (and the pretty stickers).


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally finished making my Haus of Gloi basket (after convincing myself it was still worthwhile to purchase after the pumpkin butters had sold out), clicked through to check out, and...Pumpkin Eater perfume vial was gone. UGHHH. That was the scent I was most excited for. I assume I will like the scent but since this is my first forray into indie perfumes I would really rather buy the sample. This is enough at least to make we wait until after dinner to decide whether I'll order the rest of my cart!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 4, 2014)

So... I randomly checked innocent+twisted alchemy's facebook page and saw that she posted about having 2 more recurring sample subscriptions left. I tried my luck and managed to grab the last one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 4, 2014)

REALLLLLLY on the fence about Geek Chic right now. On the one hand, the sample amounts I got are all pretty good, nice little clamshell containers and well labeled. On the other, I'll second the comment about the assembly-line packaging--if you're going to just stuff everything into an envelope without some padding, let alone pretty wrappings, there is no need to make a person wait nearly two weeks. And yes, it would have been nice to have included at least one little extra, considering I just ordered several samples for a first order. This may just be me being a spoiled brat though; I've been too well-equipped with several recent orders where the vendors have added three to five samples.

Did anyone find the Geek Chic shadows to be a little paler and less sparkly than they appear on the website? I've been looking for some more intense pigments of late, and while it may just be the Auryn collection it seemed like the shades I got were for the most part a little wimpy.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

I will see but I took extensive photos and I still have swatches to do after dinner. I also noticed some shadows were full and some weren't. Weighed them all and there was anything from 2g to 5g in the sample containers...


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 4, 2014)

Man!!!! Of course I had to take 2 of my girls to eye dr. appts. right when HoG restocked! I literally sat in the waiting room at the doctors office frantically trying to get some pumpkin butters &amp; scrubs, but alas, it was not my destiny today. Nothing was in stock when I tried to check out. My wallet is happy but my nose mourns the sweet smells it longed for.

Ha ha ha. Maybe next time (&amp; I need to make sure there's no dr appts, soccer practice, or anything else going on!!)


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I will see but I took extensive photos and I still have swatches to do after dinner. I also noticed some shadows were full and some weren't. Weighed them all and there was anything from 2g to 5g in the sample containers...


The weight thing is not surprising.  They specifically state:



> One of the most confusing things about using mineral makeup is understanding the jar sizes and the amount of product that fits in them.
> The jar size simply refers to the jar's volume. For example, a 5 gram jar doesn't contain 5 grams of minerals. All weights are approximate since net weight will vary by product mixture and components. Samples hold a "Dash" (1/16th-1/8th tsp., good for 5 or more uses for most people), 5 gram jars hold 1-2 grams, 20 grams hold around 5 grams, and 30 grams at least 7. While this concept can be pretty confusing (even for us!), part of being competitive is matching the standards set by more established companies and this dynamic is one of those mindnumbing standards.


They *really* need to be consistent with the volume, though.  The sample amount is particularly annoying:  Between 1/16 and 1/8 of a teaspoon?  Uh, 1/8 is double 1/16.  If I get a certain size container, I expect the same volume to be in it regardless of which sample it is.  GDE is *stellar* at consistent amounts.

ANYWAY.  I feel like we should try to figure out how long it will take for the VC to sell out!  On one hand, we only know one shade and the theme, and there are going to be more slots available.  On the other, word is getting around about how awesome this is (I just found a review that laid out all of the shades, and it just dawned on me that we received SEVEN shadows -- the four minis in the collection, the Wadsworth preview sample, the i+ta special shade, and whatever your free mini was, and in my case, that was Morpheus -- and the tinted lip balm!), and the theme is Tim Curry!  I'm going to guess...  Ten minutes.

(Also, my new favorite pastime: Watching the Espionage Kickstarter.  The goal is $75k.  It started today at 8am.  It ends on October 6th.  They're currently over $27k.  I'm *really* looking forward to seeing their stretch goals!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They *really* need to be consistent with the volume, though.  The sample amount is particularly annoying:  Between 1/16 and 1/8 of a teaspoon?  Uh, 1/8 is double 1/16.  If I get a certain size container, I expect the same volume to be in it regardless of which sample it is.  GDE is *stellar* at consistent amounts.


That's why I weighed them, some containers looked like they were double the volume of others, so I was thinking well maybe it's done by weight because some have metal alloys. But at least it wasn't as bad as some pics I've seen on reddit. It will definitely be noted in my review though.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's why I weighed them, some containers looked like they were double the volume of others, so I was thinking well maybe it's done by weight because some have metal alloys. But at least it wasn't as bad as some pics I've seen on reddit. It will definitely be noted in my review though.


Please post a link to the reviews if you can, I'd enjoy seeing them!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please post a link to the reviews if you can, I'd enjoy seeing them!


It's better to post the reviews themselves.  Just posting a link to them or saying something like "my review is on my blog" rather than posting the review itself is a violation of MUT's terms of service, and the link/post would have to be removed.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you ladies for all of the input on Geek Chic. I've never purchased from them, but I'll keep all of your comments for future reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news I received my sample order from Notoriously Morbid! A few of my samples happen to be a few colors she no longer has, so I hope I don't fall in love with those colors! Booberry's Cookies is amazing by the way!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if I'll be able to stay up late enough to get a VC sub. Why does work always get in the way of makeup?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Man, looking at that photo makes me really glad I jumped on a mini of Nighttime in Emerald City!  I had to get it just for the name because I lived in Seattle for sixteen years, but it looks like it's going to be sparkly autumnal glory.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The weight thing is not surprising.  They specifically state:
> 
> They *really* need to be consistent with the volume, though.  The sample amount is particularly annoying:  Between 1/16 and 1/8 of a teaspoon?  Uh, 1/8 is double 1/16.  If I get a certain size container, I expect the same volume to be in it regardless of which sample it is.  GDE is *stellar* at consistent amounts.
> 
> ...


Lol! *about the VC* Ive been thinking the same thing all day....My first NM purchase was the Blood Countess collection on release day that should be shipping soon (I think her FB said this weekend) so I am subbing before even trying anything haha.

October is my Birthday Month, Halloween is my favorite holiday, Spider is my nickname and I'm a Goth/Fairy at heart...Id rather not fight for subs next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oooh I"m giddy.

Also...I broke down...shortly after I posted here about HoG that I "should be good" my SO incouraged me to get the other 5 scents as perfume samples....&gt;.&lt; at least I will be very familiar with the scents before the second half of the collection launches, oh dear do I need some bath bombs with the next half.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This thread is bad, bad bad bad. But the best sort of bad. lol!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Lol! *about the VC* Ive been thinking the same thing all day....My first NM purchase was the Blood Countess collection on release day that should be shipping soon (I think her FB said this weekend) so I am subbing before even trying anything haha.
> 
> October is my Birthday Month, Halloween is my favorite holiday, Spider is my nickname and I'm a Goth/Fairy at heart...Id rather not fight for subs next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oooh I"m giddy.
> 
> ...


I mean, sample sizes don't count, right? Right?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Lol! *about the VC* Ive been thinking the same thing all day....My first NM purchase was the Blood Countess collection on release day that should be shipping soon (I think her FB said this weekend) so I am subbing before even trying anything haha. October is my Birthday Month, Halloween is my favorite holiday, Spider is my nickname and I'm a Goth/Fairy at heart...Id rather not fight for subs next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oooh I"m giddy.


Really, seriously, just jump on this sub if you can.  You won't be disappointed.  And I'm saying this without knowing what's going to be in it!  This sub is just so much *fun* that you get your $13 (including shipping) worth just from participating in discussion about it.

And SO ANTSY for Blood Countess!  I plan on unearthing my Blood Countess BPAL (discontinued, so you won't be able to buy it from the Lab, but you might be able to swap for it.  Notes:  _Corrupted black plum, smoky opium and crumbling dead roses covered by a deceptive veil of Hungarian lilac, white gardenia and wild berry_) and watching _The Countess_.  I keep wanting to buy Gilded Mirror and Goblet of Red, and then I remember that I already did, and then I get antsy!  And I'm super glad that they're jumping on the COTM train (it seems to be growing in popularity with the indies) and even happier that they're doing minis and full-sized for the COTM!  With NM, I prefer minis because I have a *lot* of eyeshadow and hate baggies, but I know I would get a full-sized if that's all that was available.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

Update for anyone who ordered this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I mean, sample sizes don't count, right? Right?


HAHAHA! I like that logic, if shipping for samples = free then they must not count... &gt;.&gt; yup.



meaganola said:


> Really, seriously, just jump on this sub if you can.  You won't be disappointed.  And I'm saying this without knowing what's going to be in it!  This sub is just so much *fun* that you get your $13 (including shipping) worth just from participating in discussion about it.
> 
> And SO ANTSY for Blood Countess!  I plan on unearthing my Blood Countess BPAL (discontinued, so you won't be able to buy it from the Lab, but you might be able to swap for it.  Notes:  _Corrupted black plum, smoky opium and crumbling dead roses covered by a deceptive veil of Hungarian lilac, white gardenia and wild berry_) and watching _The Countess_.  I keep wanting to buy Gilded Mirror and Goblet of Red, and then I remember that I already did, and then I get antsy!  And I'm super glad that they're jumping on the COTM train (it seems to be growing in popularity with the indies) and even happier that they're doing minis and full-sized for the COTM!  With NM, I prefer minis because I have a *lot* of eyeshadow and hate baggies, but I know I would get a full-sized if that's all that was available.


Yeah, I love the social aspect of subs here too (as well as the pretty shiny things inside them!!) I managed to pick up an I+TA sub last weekend too! I figure if Ive cancelled most of my other boxes/subs specifically FOR indie subs so I am giddy.

I hear ya about the Blood Countess collection, I am SO antsy. I feel bad for the poor computer refresh button when it ships!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

GO GO GO!  It's up early!

ETA:  I got my Pennywise wish!  Whoo!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

Yay! Got my Notoriously Morbid VC! I AM SO EXCITED BY THE PREVIEW!!!! EEP!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 5, 2014)

I stayed up and got one, too! Super pumped!

And now I'm off to bed!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Candii Blossom is now 50% off orders over $20 with code FLASHSALE10.


You're such a good enabler...my wallet thanks you. I can't wait for all of the pretties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Sep 5, 2014)

I got a vanishing cabinet sub! I didn't even look at the colors for this month before subbing, haha, I was in such a rush to check out.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 5, 2014)

Can I just say that I am *not* happy with a Pennywise-themed shadow in this month's VC? I might have to give it away, everything about _IT_ is a massive problem for me. :scared:   I sound like such a baby even typing that out, sheesh.

In other news, my Haus of Gloi order came today and HOOHEMGEE. I basically want to roll in Tobac, and the Vice Pumpkin Butter. I also got The Horseman sample which is lovely and masculine and tempting me into a full size, and Apothecary Pumpkin Butter which I haven't tried yet because I don't want to unseal something I won't wear right away.

Anyone know off the top of their heads what the shelf life of the butters are? Gracias!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Anyone know off the top of their heads what the shelf life of the butters are? Gracias!


It's most likely a year, but I think they could last even longer. Usually lotion stuff lasts pretty long. If you don't unseal it I'm sure it will be fine until you get to it.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Couldn't be more excited for the lipcraft in the NM VC this month!!!! One my fav movies ever!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 5, 2014)

Omg I almost forgot about the VC! I got one and I am so excited! I am a huge RHPS fan so anything related to that...yes please!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

I can already tell trying to have good swatches and stuff for a review is going to take so much time! I will crank it out though, but I'm importing 200 photos  :blink:  I want to mention also that I found a hair in one of my Geek Chic shadows. I tend to have cat hair all over me, but I know it wasn't me because it was halfway under the pigment in the clamshell. Now, I'm not one to bat an eye at a hair in my food, I just take it out and keep eating, but this was a little worrying and makes me wonder about the sanitation practices over at GCC.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting about the Nortoriously Morbid VC!  I picked one up.  Needed a sub to fill in the Ipsy hole.  just having BB this month would be sad!  Can't wait to try this company!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I can already tell trying to have good swatches and stuff for a review is going to take so much time! I will crank it out though, but I'm importing 200 photos :blink: I want to mention also that I found a hair in one of my Geek Chic shadows. I tend to have cat hair all over me, but I know it wasn't me because it was halfway under the pigment in the clamshell. Now, I'm not one to bat an eye at a hair in my food, I just take it out and keep eating, but this was a little worrying and makes me wonder about the sanitation practices over at GCC.


The more I hear of this company, the less excited I am by them. Eek.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I can already tell trying to have good swatches and stuff for a review is going to take so much time! I will crank it out though, but I'm importing 200 photos  :blink:  I want to mention also that I found a hair in one of my Geek Chic shadows. I tend to have cat hair all over me, but I know it wasn't me because it was halfway under the pigment in the clamshell. Now, I'm not one to bat an eye at a hair in my food, I just take it out and keep eating, but this was a little worrying and makes me wonder about the sanitation practices over at GCC.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh shoot - I had hoped they fixed their sanitation issues (several years ago someone found fingerprints at the bottom of the jars after they depotted the shadow - other people decided to check their jars and found some also; there have also been moldy/fuzzy lip-product stories but I don't know if that's because of shelf-life or not using the appropriate formulation/preservatives).

You might also want to send an email asking if it might have been due to production. I think the sample baggies sometimes have fibers in them (since the ziplock bags are heat-sealed at the sides and that can lead to peeling). But GCC uses clamshells... so I don't know.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YES. SO EXCITED. :wub:


Yay!!! Awesome to see someone on here that shares my excitement for that one. I'm already having withdrawls that the half season ended lol. And the peacock looking one that both groups posted previews of is so cool!



Allison H said:


> Hopefully. I know they'll be adding more new scents such as S'mores (I'm not sure when though).


Omg I didn't know that but I will definitely be needing that. Makes me want a S'more poptart right now. 



rachelshine said:


> Of course they added hair oils after I already checked out but I may just wait until restock part 2 to check them out. Has anyone tried HoG's hair oils? Do I need them?? WHY DO I WANT THEM SO BADLY?


I really want them too but I saw someone post on their facebook and suggest minis of those too and they said something like "that's a good idea" so now I'm just waiting to see if they do minis. I'm all about the minis of everything.



Bflopolska said:


> Shout-out to Haus of Gloi for quickly repairing a screw-up. Last week I received a sample of Olde Cider Haus, instead of the samples of Rose City and Satyr I'd ordered. I received no tracking email, but I did get a packet containing my missing samples and an extra of Lavender Sugar, which I quite like too. I know now what I'll be ordering next week! I'm really liking Rose City; it has a nice tart bite to it that I find very appealing.


That's awesome! I'm still waiting on a fix for a similar issue. Matt had said they'd send out the other one after he got back from his trip a couple weeks ago and I still haven't gotten anything. 



meaganola said:


> (Also, my new favorite pastime: Watching the Espionage Kickstarter.  The goal is $75k.  It started today at 8am.  It ends on October 6th.  They're currently over $27k.  I'm *really* looking forward to seeing their stretch goals!)


Kind of interested in this. If you pay into it at one level, can you decide to spend more later?



Allison H said:


> Thank you ladies for all of the input on Geek Chic. I've never purchased from them, but I'll keep all of your comments for future reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other news I received my sample order from Notoriously Morbid! A few of my samples happen to be a few colors she no longer has, so I hope I don't fall in love with those colors! Booberry's Cookies is amazing by the way!
> 
> ...


I totally forgot I picked out Booberry's Cookies as my freebie with my Blood Countess order! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 5, 2014)

Um. I literally want everything in this whole shop. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/sucreabeille

I mean, there's Dexter soap. And a Steven King Collection. And Sweeney Todd. Eeeeek!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 5, 2014)

Also feeling Witch Baby Soap. 

http://www.witchbabysoap.com/

Like I really need any more soap. Or lotion. Or scrubs. But I will probably place orders anyway! :blush:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Geek Chic Cosmetics Portals Collection swatches done over primer, I can't fit all my thoughts here, but the quick review of just this collection is that I like the colors, they match the Portal games well, they don't all match the swatches on the Geek Chic website, and they're not all very unique, but overall they were nice shadows/colors. And the Companion Cube and Will There Really Be...Cake? colors were heavily pigmented with one swipe.

Combustible Lemon, Companion Cube, Portal Blue, Portal Orange, Will There Really Be...Cake?


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's better to post the reviews themselves. Just posting a link to them or saying something like "my review is on my blog" rather than posting the review itself is a violation of MUT's terms of service, and the link/post would have to be removed.


OY, I forgot about that!

And UGH, the stuff I'm reading already...seriously, a hair in the middle of a clamshell??? Now I'm actually a little nervous. I thought the shades I received were decent enough, but average. Grossness is a dealbreaker, though. I'm glad all I got were samples.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 5, 2014)

Ah man!!!  I missed the VC again!!!  I was ready to stay up super late too (even though I wake up at 5 am to get everyone ready for school &amp; out the door on time).  I spent the day painting my bathroom &amp; literally crashed at 9:30 without realizing it.  By the time I woke up at 3am, (oops) everything was sold out.  Today was not my day when it comes to snagging the indies I wanted.  ha ha ha.

I'll definitely have to try again next month.  (Or when you gals tell me more slots open up.  I LOVE YOU ALL for keeping me informed of the pretties I need in my life.)  You must post lots &amp; lots of pics of this collection because I love Tim Curry!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but I hopped on to NM right away last night and just wasn't feeling the preview.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully next month!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Kind of interested in this. If you pay into it at one level, can you decide to spend more later?


Absolutely.  I do that all the time.  With Kickstarter, you don't actually pay until the campaign ends, so you can go up and down as long as the campaign is still in process and the level you want is still available (only one Diana Prince -- the $250 grab bag level -- left!).  And then you can do add-ons, and those are usually purchased when the Backer Kit stuff goes out, which is typically quite a bit after the campaign ends, so you will probably have a second chance to save up and spend!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 5, 2014)

Tempted to pick up a few things from HOG.. I have samples in Tobac, Cozy Sweater and The Horseman in my cart. I really want Olde Cider Haus! Sad I missed it! I also want a hair oil but I really want to smell these first!

Edit: I went ahead and ordered even though there was no Olde Cider Haus. I picked up another sample in Picaroon (even though it sounds summery) just because.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 5, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Ah man!!!  I missed the VC again!!!  I was ready to stay up super late too (even though I wake up at 5 am to get everyone ready for school &amp; out the door on time).  I spent the day painting my bathroom &amp; literally crashed at 9:30 without realizing it.  By the time I woke up at 3am, (oops) everything was sold out.  Today was not my day when it comes to snagging the indies I wanted.  ha ha ha.
> 
> I'll definitely have to try again next month.  (Or when you gals tell me more slots open up.  I LOVE YOU ALL for keeping me informed of the pretties I need in my life.)  You must post lots &amp; lots of pics of this collection because I love Tim Curry!!


@@trekkersangel She should be adding a few additional subscriptions today! She'll post in the facebook group when she does! 



meaganola said:


> Absolutely.  I do that all the time.  With Kickstarter, you don't actually pay until the campaign ends, so you can go up and down as long as the campaign is still in process and the level you want is still available (only one Diana Prince -- the $250 grab bag level -- left!).  And then you can do add-ons, and those are usually purchased when the Backer Kit stuff goes out, which is typically quite a bit after the campaign ends, so you will probably have a second chance to save up and spend!


Awesome! Thanks for the info! I haven't participated in any Kickstarter campaigns before, but this looks cool so I definitely want to get in on it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Edit: I went ahead and ordered even though there was no Olde Cider Haus. I picked up another sample in Picaroon (even though it sounds summery) just because.


Picaroon sounds summery but I think it could be an all year perfume. To me, it mostly smells like the lime note.



HelpMeSleep said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info! I haven't participated in any Kickstarter campaigns before, but this looks cool so I definitely want to get in on it.


I'm not participating in this Kickstarter because I've been burned by a few of them before. If you haven't supported in a Kickstarter before I think it's worth mentioning that I never received my rewards in the time period they originally stated. They always underestimate how much time it will take to get rewards out to people. I supported one that couldn't fulfill the rewards as stated and luckily was honest enough to give everyone their money back. I know others have not been so lucky. The only one I got everything on time was the Wish You Were Here Zach Braff movie, I got my t-shirt and was able to stream the movie before it went in theaters a few months before they said we would get these rewards. I've found that most successful Kickstarters have a way to purchase their product(s) somewhere after everything is sent out, so I've stopped supporting them, and if it's something I really want, I can always buy it later. Just my two cents.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll pick up a hair oil when they release part two (Sept 27 btw). Slightly pissed at myself for not picking up Pumpkin Queen in Pumpkin Butter, but oh well, I shall be rolling around in the other pretties. I also have Sugar n Spite coming in too, YAY. 

I was super tempted by Darling Clandestine Falloween launch yesterday but figured with HoG and S&amp;S, I should slow my roll.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'm thinking I'll pick up a hair oil when they release part two (Sept 27 btw). Slightly pissed at myself for not picking up Pumpkin Queen in Pumpkin Butter, but oh well, I shall be rolling around in the other pretties. I also have Sugar n Spite coming in too, YAY.
> 
> I was super tempted by Darling Clandestine Falloween launch yesterday but figured with HoG and S&amp;S, I should slow my roll.


I went a little nuts on Darling Clandestine.  I have no idea what scents I like.  And I am certain I won't like everything I ordered.  So if you think there is something in particular you might like to try, reach out to me after orders get shipped.  I might just have some to trade away (but I am horrible at updating a trade list, mine is still from pre-site upgrade...lol)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

I contacted GCC about some of my issues, and they were very prompt in replying, and they are sending me a replacement for the three shadows I had an issue with. The one with the hair or fiber in it, I honestly couldn't tell, the one that was very low on product, and the one that had the wrong label. So I am happy with their customer service and resolution.

ETA: I asked about their measuring procedures, and they told me they use a 1/8 teaspoon measuring spoon, but sometimes those are heaping spoonfuls. I'd rather a company just use a leveled off spoon of whatever measurement, but ok.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, this will be an awesome month. Things I'm waiting for after 1st half of the month shopping:

Innocent+Twisted subscription
Notoriously Morbid Blood Countess Collection plus a bunch of other things I ordered.
Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet
Haus of Gloi ALL THE AUTUMN THINGS (because I am weak but oh so excited)
***Still waiting for that huge Victorian Disco order I placed in July, hopefully that shows up this month
I *will be* purchasing Aromaleigh's Dryades and Diavoli collections on the 12th (gotta stagger some of my purchases lol)

As for the comments about Geek Chic Cosmetics, I will agree that they dropped quite a bit on my "Favorite Indie companies" list after one order. I have been wanting the Superneutrals Collection (and one of my close friends LOVES the collection) but I can't seem to pull the trigger on it because every other company has wow'ed me more than GCC. I didn't even buy anything from their discontinued sale which is kinda huge deal for this impulse shopper. I never had a bad experience per say but Im certainally finding my favorite qualitycompanies and my "meh, Ill buy this because its cute or I like the theme." collection companies.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

For those that know that Haus of Gloi will have a Smores scent with the second half of the Autumn release...Is there a secret squirrel link to second scents I don't know about? I would appreciate the wisdom! haha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooh ooh ooh, lists! Ok here's what I'm waiting for:

Hello Waffle giant order

Haus of Gloi fall collection (arriving today, I'll do my first impressions later!)

Haunt Beguiling summer collection order

I+T Alchemy sub

Notoriously Morbid sub

And I need to try and get another GDE sub on the 8th

I also need to purchase some $0.50 clearance Aromaleigh shadows.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I went a little nuts on Darling Clandestine.  I have no idea what scents I like.  And I am certain I won't like everything I ordered.  So if you think there is something in particular you might like to try, reach out to me after orders get shipped.  I might just have some to trade away (but I am horrible at updating a trade list, mine is still from pre-site upgrade...lol)


Squeal!! I shall, ohhh I shall!! 

@, I don't think they've announced the final list yet, but I am guessing people are going off of previous years?? I just gathered the release date from FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> For those that know that Haus of Gloi will have a Smores scent with the second half of the Autumn release...Is there a secret squirrel link to second scents I don't know about? I would appreciate the wisdom! haha.


There was a "sneak peek on Facebook"


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

@@Allison H Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh dear, Notoriously Morbid just posted
*"Something super secret and wonderful will be posted on the NM fb page this evening!! The excitement is unreal!"*
to the FB crypt.....

I can't (ok, shouldn't) afford to spend any more but....pretties. I have a problem, no denial here. haha *I DO have 2 items including the COTM in my cart right now so....lol)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> @@Allison H Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh dear, Notoriously Morbid just posted
> 
> ...


Ohhh, thanks for the heads up! I really don't need to buy anything else, but I'm sure I will...

The three purchases I made yesterday just aren't enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

My list:

GDE OTM

Rainbow Honey mystery bag (should be waiting for me when I get home!)

i+ta sub

NM Vanishing Cabinet

NM Blood Countess

Geek Chic Clone Club and Go Boldly samples

NM discontinued stuff order (yeah, two orders *and* the VC!)

Maybe the last Victorian Disco sub bag? I have no idea when it's being sent out at this point

I think that's all of my indies at the moment. I'm also thinking about jumping on Madd Cat for the last two months of that sub because Halloween, and I'm doing some Halloween gift exchanges that might mean some more orders, but I haven't decided what to do for the exchanges yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 5, 2014)

Someone posted a comment/pic in the NM "something new!" post that makes me think it may be her new Buffy the Vampire Slayer line.  

Not sure if I'll be able to resist if it is...  :w00t:


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Someone posted a comment/pic in the NM "something new!" post that makes me think it may be her new Buffy the Vampire Slayer line.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to resist if it is... :w00t:


I doubt it will be that because we know about wave 3, and it's scheduled for release on the 19th. If I recall correctly, either Carrie or Laura made a vague reference to a "secret" Halloween collection, so I'm wondering if this may be it! The down side is that the H'ween collection is also apparently super limited, and we all know what happens when NM does something super limited!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> @@Allison H Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh dear, Notoriously Morbid just posted
> 
> ...


I finally decided I should get a life and was going to go out tonight.  Sounds like I will be at home hitting refresh on my computer instead.  What good are all the pretties though if I never manage to go anywhere??


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 5, 2014)

I missed out on all subscriptions this month.. will have to be on the lookout for others!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

I am so livid with my post office right now, my Haus of Gloi order has been bouncing around every post office in the area for the past two days now, and now it's not supposed to be delivered today...again. I was waiting to get this package before going to visit the bf's house, and it was supposed to get here yesterday. Well they sent it to the wrong post office. Instead of going half an hour up the hill, it went about 15 min up the hill. Then it was sent back to Sacramento, then it was sent to my correct post office this morning, but only after the truck left, so it won't go out until tomorrow. I didn't want to wait until tomorrow to go visit bf, especially since I thought I could go over there Thursday with it and have it to review, then it was supposed to be today, and now if I go without it I won't be able to review it for a week. Ugh sorry for the rant, I have never had this issue with my post office. Bouncing around my freaking package for two days longer than it needed to makes me want to storm in there and demand to talk to whoever was so incompetent. It wouldn't bother me if I didn't have plans revolving around when this stupid thing would arrive.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 5, 2014)

What I'm waiting on:

Shiro (should be here tomorrow)

Hello Waffle

NM order and VC

Haus of Gloi autumn restock (just got shipping)

And my GDE OTM is out so I will have to fight for a spot this month.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I finally decided I should get a life and was going to go out tonight.  Sounds like I will be at home hitting refresh on my computer instead.  What good are all the pretties though if I never manage to go anywhere??


At least you'll look fantastic for your mail carrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 5, 2014)

Vanishing Cabinet subscriptions back up as of 10 seconds ago!

Edit: and gone again. Sorry, guys!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 5, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Vanishing Cabinet subscriptions back up as of 10 seconds ago!
> 
> Edit: and gone again. Sorry, guys!




Nooooooooooooooo! :-(

I knew it would happen as I was driving to the kiddos soccer practice!  I just knew it!!!

Ah well. Maybe next time.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 5, 2014)

I've got:

GDE OTM

Rainbow Honey Mini Mystery Bag

FCS Fall Launch Order

Expected to arrive this month. The hubby leaves for more military stuff tomorrow morning for a month (not too bad, but I hate it when he's gone) so I'm gonna need some Indie retail therapy tomorrow to keep the blues away.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 5, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! :-(
> 
> I knew it would happen as I was driving to the kiddos soccer practice! I just knew it!!!
> 
> Ah well. Maybe next time.


I am not sure that was really it.  She had said she would post on Facebook when it would be back up.  And she hasn't yet.  Maybe it was just a fluke and the bulk of the re-lists are still to come?


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

I have to share.  
So last weekend I took some of my Indies with me to our local Anime Convention and my 5 year old son and I do costumes/cosplays together. We had tons of fun and the looks I created were SO fun! Enjoy. *behind spoilers for space saving*



Spoiler






First costume he was Bilbo Baggins and I was Smaug the Dragon. My makeup is almost exclusively Shiro from their Hobbit Collection and with GCC The One Ring glitter. 





Second costume was Mario and Yoshi, I am wearing GDE shades on my eyes. Not as "dramatic" as I could have gone, but I was going for cute haha.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info @@Kelly Silva! Good to know.

@ that's super cute! Looks so fun!

My list right now is:

Darling Girl order

NM Blood Countess collection and VC

i+ta sub

Victorian Disco order

giant Hello Waffle order

BPAL imp haul

GCC sale order

FCS launch order

Definitely going to be keeping an eye on that NM fb page tonight and I desperately want to grab GDE OTM on Monday.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope I also get the GDE OTM, I just purchased their Circus Collection because I think it sounds like a fun group of colors. I'd love to try more GDE though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 5, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I hope I also get the GDE OTM, I just purchased their Circus Collection because I think it sounds like a fun group of colors. I'd love to try more GDE though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am in love with so many colors from the Circus Collection. Oddity, Cotton Candy, Fiji Mermaid, Fire Breather and Big Top are some of my favorite (and most used) GDE colors!!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I am in love with so many colors from the Circus Collection. Oddity, Cotton Candy, Fiji Mermaid, Fire Breather and Big Top are some of my favorite (and most used) GDE colors!!


Yay, I am so happy to hear that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone hear ever tried Dusk Cosmetics? The new collection looks pretty.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my Scaredy Cat Trial Vials and OMIGAHD THE CUTE!!! They are seriously the most hardcore-kawaii little things I've seen in eons, and a remarkable amount of shadow is packed very tightly in each. Five of them with shipping came out to an even eight bucks, and I think it was well-spent, especially given how quickly it came. Now if only she did blush!

Also received my order from The Chequered Lily--they will assuredly have my business again, just based upon the personal attention alone. It was a small order--five sample shadows and a tinted lip balm--but as small as the order was, it was fixed up as pretty as if I'd spent fifty dollars, and I received a couple extra samples and a handwritten note thanking me for my business and inviting me to contact the shop with questions. This is what I felt was missing with the Geek Chic order that came in the other day--the level of personal detail, the sense of appreciation and the care that goes into everything from the cute wrappings to the selection of the extras. Those who send extras seem to choose colors based on the selections of the purchased items, and I've received many lovely samples that I've gone back and bought on the strength of the vendor's suggestions.

Now I fully get why so many are so drawn, and so loyal, to the indie producers!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 5, 2014)

My Alchemic Muse order arrived today! I've only had a chance to sample Nostalgia, but it is lovely. It has the floral scent that always reminds me of my Southern aunts growing up, but it is sweeter - without checking the scent notes, I'd definitely say honey is the strongest note, followed by rose and violet. If you like those kind of musky florals, this one is to die for.

I also got samples of Lovecraft, Loukoum, Phantasm and Deadwood. I will weigh in on those when I get finished running errands.

Everything was wrapped nicely, and shipped in Styrofoam peanuts. No leaks, no problems with the shipment at all. All in all, I think she runs a stellar shop, and I highly recommend purchasing from her!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Um. I literally want everything in this whole shop.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/sucreabeille
> 
> I mean, there's Dexter soap. And a Steven King Collection. And Sweeney Todd. Eeeeek!


They have a perfume called Calm The F**k Down...I so need this in my life!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

EEEEE!  THE WINCHESTER GOSPELS!  CAPS LOCK OF GLEE!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay ladies, here are my opinions on the actual scents I purchased from Alchemic Muse:

*Deadwood:* _Wild bergamot, clover honey, and a light dusting of spice leading to a heart of warm amber and barley grass grounded in a rich base of black vanilla, musk, teak, and worn brown leather._ (From AM scent catalog)

What I smell - Spicy leather with a hint of bergamot and honey. A very odd combination that somehow turns into a really fresh, outdoorsy scent.

*Loukoum:* _Delight in a spellbinding and luxurious treat of freshly juiced lemons tempered with a soft bouquet of red roses and a sprig of sweet mint leaf._

What I smell - I do NOT like citrus scents at all, and you can't miss the lemon in Loukoum. However, on me, the mint comes through just enough to make it pleasant and not astringent. I don't smell the rose, yet, but perhaps after more dry time. (And no, I am not cray buying a citrus scent when I don't like them. Lokoum, or Turkish Delight is one of my favorite desserts!) - This is listed as Limited Edition

*Lovecraft: *_Provincial lavender blossoms grounded in fresh pumpkin, sweet cream, and blackstrap molasses with a thick dusting of harvest spice._

What I smell - None of the lavender, this smells like gingerbread to me. Delicious, delicious gingerbread. I want to eat this scent, it is sooo yummy!

*Nostalgia: *_Step into the past with this relaxing present! Earl Gray tea with sweet cream and a wedge of lemon underscored by a fragrant bouquet of English rose and lavender with lingering smoky notes of tobacco, amber crystals and musk._

What I smell - Mentioned it above, and now that it has dried down a bit the strong honey scent has mellowed and I can tell it is the sweet cream. I am also getting the tobacco and amber, which I seriously love. _ETA - Shop owner Karen has mentioned on Facebook that one of the components of this scent was discontinued by the supplier, and it will  be available as a perfume oil until she runs out of the blend._

*Phantasm:* _Impart a truly haunting aura to your presence with this spectral scent. Aged roses and white lilies shrouded in an ethereal mist of cool earth, wet stone, and faint incense with a lingering base of soft, smoky musk._

What I smell - This is the kind of scent I would imagine from something called "nostalgia". The soft, earthy floral scent is exactly what comes to mind when you think "grandma". But it is saved from being musty by the musk and incense, which give heart to the soft floral. This scent is no where near as strong as the other four, but that might be a good thing if you need something light to wear to work. It is actually a really beautiful, wearable scent. _Added: In the time it took to type this, during the dry down __the musk has become slightly powdery. I know people don't always like that in scents, so keep in mind!_ - This is listed as Autumn Collection


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 5, 2014)

@@Shalott SHIZAAAAH, Nostalgia sounds ammmmazing. Out to scope the shop and see what damage I can do.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Nostalgia sounds wonderful! I know you didn't mention the Earl Gray as really standing out, but I'd still love to try it. EARL GRAY IS MY FAVORITE SCENT EVER! I might be a bit obsessed...

So I did end up making a nice little purchase with Alchemic Muse, my husband talked me into it. He's supportive of my shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait, between the Haus of Gloi and this I'll be smelling like autumn/fall for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 6, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Nostalgia sounds wonderful! I know you didn't mention the Earl Gray as really standing out, but I'd still love to try it. EARL GRAY IS MY FAVORITE SCENT EVER! I might be a bit obsessed...
> 
> So I did end up making a nice little purchase with Alchemic Muse, my husband talked me into it. He's supportive of my shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can't wait, between the Haus of Gloi and this I'll be smelling like autumn/fall for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those are the best kinds of husbands to have!  The ones that enable/talk you into shopping!

Quick question about the NM VC, if you ordered it is it a monthly recurring charge?  It looks that way through paypal but I was not sure if I have to go in and resub each month or if I will just be charged the 4th of the month unless I cancel.  TIA!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Shalott SHIZAAAAH, Nostalgia sounds ammmmazing. Out to scope the shop and see what damage I can do.


It seriously is. I loved them all, but Nostalgia, Deadwood and Phantasm were my faves! :smilehappyyes:



Allison H said:


> Nostalgia sounds wonderful! I know you didn't mention the Earl Gray as really standing out, but I'd still love to try it. EARL GRAY IS MY FAVORITE SCENT EVER! I might be a bit obsessed...
> 
> So I did end up making a nice little purchase with Alchemic Muse, my husband talked me into it. He's supportive of my shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can't wait, between the Haus of Gloi and this I'll be smelling like autumn/fall for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually purchased a full size of Nostalgia based on the Earl Grey note, because I love Earl Grey too! But I never noticed any scent of bergamot, although once it dried down, it was easier to smell individual notes. But hey, that is just my skin! Maybe on you, the Earl Grey will come across nice and strong! Can't wait to here what you think of your purchase!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 6, 2014)

@@lovepink, the NM VC should come out monthly, until cancelled by you.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 6, 2014)

Loukoum will probably smell fabulous to me, because I love me some citrus, and I also want to try Nostalgia with that yummy Earl Grey note! Drat this enabling...


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 6, 2014)

Let me introduce you to my next purchase...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/102035268/ardorem-21-perfume-oil-5-ml-a-complex?ref=shop_home_active_7


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 6, 2014)

Or maybe this...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/98534255/burning-roses-perfume-oil-5-ml?ref=shop_home_active_13


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh heck with it, they have a 3-for-30 special, I'll just add this and bid my paycheck farewell!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/86653756/arcanum-perfume-oil-5-ml?ref=shop_home_active_12


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> EEEEE! THE WINCHESTER GOSPELS! CAPS LOCK OF GLEE!


All I'm gonna say is take my money TAKE IT ALL!! Automatic with drawl if she has to just... AHHH... *throws handful of money* lol


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> All I'm gonna say is take my money TAKE IT ALL!! Automatic with drawl if she has to just... AHHH... *throws handful of money* lol


It's coming out the same weekend as my next comic con, so I will already be in the mindset/mood to spend lots of money on fannish things!  I've already decided that my Espionage Cosmetics con purchase (they're at pretty much every big con) will be the Eye Spy set and some nail wraps.  I want all of the Masks variations!  And all of the gradiated glitters!  And For Science!  And Make It So!  And Nebulae!  And...  EVERYTHING!

And speaking of Espionage and cons, it's kind of sad, but now that I'm on the Espionage MOAR Kickstarter, I don't feel as compelled to go to Emerald City Comic Con in March next year.  I only buy their stuff when I'm at a con, but I'll probably end up with several cons' worth of shadows at the end of this thing.  So it's *worth* spending $250 now because I'm not going to have to shell out for a con pass, gas, hotel, food, and whatever else I get in the dealers room, not to mention the stress of all of those thousands of people (I think it was 75k this year), right?  (The con I'm going to in two weeks is local, so I can take public transit if I *really* want to.  But I'll almost definitely drive because I don't want to haul all of my purchases home on the bus, and parking is dirt cheap in this town compared to what I got used to paying when I live in Seattle.)

[And about Kickstarters (spoilered because LONG): 



Spoiler



If they don't hit their goal, they don't get the money.  A lot of these campaigns simply do not happen once they come up short.  My brother helped run one -- and is on its board of directors -- that was a startup fundraiser for a nonprofit teen literacy project that combines two of his favorite things:  Reading and pissing off authority figures who want to control what people do.  He was *very* stressed towards the end because they almost didn't hit their goal.  You can't necessarily just shrug and say that you'll pass and just get the things later because sometimes there is no "later."  I've just come to accept that my backer rewards may will most likely come months later.  One of my favorite campaigns was Maze of Games, which estimated delivery in November 2013.  I received the book in July.  It was very much worth the wait.  Now I just add on several months to the estimated delivery and figure out whether that later date is okay.  I'm currently waiting on one campaign with an April 2014 delivery date and another one with a July 2014 delivery date, and I'm fine with that because I probably would not get my dry-erase notebook or police box cupcake sprinkles any other way.  In this case, I hope to get my rewards before the Midsummer exchange, but if not, hey, there's Secret Santa.  They probably will hit their goal, though, because they're already past $40k, and they still have thirty days to go.  There were variants in the last round that were available only to backers, like super glittery Tentacle and Nebulae, so that has changed things for some people.]


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 6, 2014)

Surprise pretties are the best pretties!  For some reason I never getting shipping notices when someone ships through Paypal, so I didn't realize that my My Pretty Zombie order had shipped, and now it's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't play yet, since I have to run off to yoga, but when I get home, hooray!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 6, 2014)

I watched the video for the Wincester Gospels and started freaking out and the bf was like, "what are you doing?" And I said "I'm fangirling!"


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's what I got so far to start off a list of release dates for stuff. I don't know of any upcoming sales or I'd definitely put those on the list as well.

Glamour Doll Eyes OTM subscriptions up 9/8

Kiss My Sass College Life V2 release 9/8

Darling Girl Who Ya Gonna Call/OITNB release 9/14 (tentative)

Notoriously Morbid Winchester Gospels/Slay Me release 9/19

Kiss My Sass Fall/Halloween Bath &amp; Body Launch 9/23

Haus of Gloi Fall Part 2 release 9/??

innocent+twisted alchemy subscriptions up 10/1

Notoriously Morbid VC subscriptions up 10/3

Notoriously Morbid Grisly Grimoire release 10/3

Glamour Doll Eyes OTM subscriptions up 10/8

Glamour Doll Eyes Glitter Fix/Halloween release 10/22

Notoriously Morbid A Murder of Crows release 11/14

Glamour Doll Eyes Box Sets (OITNB, Tattoo Parlor, Grease) 12/2

Glamour Doll Eyes/Kiss My Sass PLL collab release 12/2

Notoriously Morbid Christmas release 12/5

Glamour Doll Eyes Mystery Collection release 12/??

Anyone know what the third box set is that GDE is releasing 12/2? I know there's 3, I just can't remember what the last one is.

Also super curious when to expect Shiro's Halloween collection.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

i+ta reposted this status from Eccentric Cosmetics:



> Something unexpected popped up, so I going to have another sale! Spend $15 or more to qualified for a 30% discount, using the code "secret".
> 
> Free shipping is still ongoing for samples and eyeshadows until the 13th of September.
> 
> In a month or two I'm going to be releasing something I've been working for quite a while, and it's not eyeshadows. I'm very excited about it!



Think I might try them out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta And done. Just got 15 shadow samples plus a clamshell sample of her primer. $14 and free shipping from Melbourne... not bad at all!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

@ I think the third GDE box set is Grease.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

@@meaganola You're right! I forgot about that one!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 6, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> All I'm gonna say is take my money TAKE IT ALL!! Automatic with drawl if she has to just... AHHH... *throws handful of money* lol


Glad to know Im not the only Supernatural fan here haha! My Husband is totally in support of this collection too already. Bonus! (Then again, he normally supports my makeup adventures because he likes seeing me get stupidly excited about things. He thinks i'm "cute".....*growl* haha)


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

What the... My i+ta sub is out for delivery. On top of that being absurdly fast, I thought I already got today's mail!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> What the... My i+ta sub is out for delivery. On top of that being absurdly fast, I thought I already got today's mail!


OMG! Really???!! I haven't gotten tracking yet I don't think...please post photos!!! (I would be so happy if mine came today too. Its nice knowing your in the same city as me, I normally know how fast things get here! hahaha!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> i+ta reposted this status from Eccentric Cosmetics:
> 
> Think I might try them out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta And done. Just got 15 shadow samples plus a clamshell sample of her primer. $14 and free shipping from Melbourne... not bad at all!


I'm lazy today. Wanna tell me what colors to order? LOL


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I'm lazy today. Wanna tell me what colors to order? LOL


Haha here's what I got:

Psychopathic Tendencies - creamsicle orange with a green duochrome and blue shimmers

Sea Spirit - reddish brown undertone with a green sheen that shifts to aqua at different angels. Filled with blue and red sparks

Peachy - warm creamsicle orange with violet shift filled with purple sparks

Digital Love - light pink base changes to a deep pink, and a warm lilac purple. The sparkling highlights changes from aqua to green, depending upon the lightening, and the angle

Mystic - glowing blue with flashes of purple, and greenish yellow sparkles

Safety Net - pale bronze with turquoise shimmers, filled with orange, and gold sparks

Planetary Living - light baby blue shifts to a glowing green, then transform to shimmering pink sheen, depending upon the angle, and how close to the light the eyeshadow is.

Oceanic Expedition - navy blue fill with gold, and purple sparks

Archangel - vanilla with multicolour sparks

Fish Tank Amusement - blackend metallic teal with blue and green shimmers

Altered Ego -  stunning pinkish red shifts to seafoam green with purple and red sparks

Artificial Intelligence - purplish red shifts to a coppery orange, transforms to a golden green, depending upon the angle, and how close to the light the eyeshadow is. Filled with blue, and green sparkles.

Robot Takeover - subtle silver sheen over a light navy blue base, fill with purple sparks

Swimming Elephant - beautiful lush emerald over an matte grey base, with turquoise, and gold sparkles

Urban Graffiti - blackened antique gold, filled with orange, and red sparks

Probably the least purple I've ever got in an order. Also, here's a random blog post/review I found:

http://kissmysparkle.blogspot.com/2013/12/review-swatches-eccentric-cosmetics.html

The only one she didn't review favorably was Swimming Elephant but I figured I'd give it a shot since her review was 9 months ago and the formula could have changed since then. They look pretty and sparkly though!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 6, 2014)

I ordered an i+ta sample size trial sub on Monday. I got a PayPal confirmation for my order but nothing directly from i+ta. Is this normal?

I also made a small GDE order on Monday because Dino Spotz was back in stock and it has been on my wish list for a long time. It came today! I also got Juicy Mango and Ms Monroe. She sent samples of Sex Appeal and Pollution. I am in love with the September GWP. It's so shimmery and perfect for fall.


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I ordered an i+ta sample size trial sub on Monday. I got a PayPal confirmation for my order but nothing directly from i+ta. Is this normal?
> 
> I also made a small GDE order on Monday because Dino Spotz was back in stock and it has been on my wish list for a long time. It came today! I also got Juicy Mango and Ms Monroe. She sent samples of Sex Appeal and Pollution. I am in love with the September GWP. It's so shimmery and perfect for fall.


Is there any way you can show pictures/swatches of Juicy Mango? I just ordered several eyeshadows from GDE and this was one I thought about but didn't get because I wasn't sure how bright orange it would be (some of the online swatches are hard to tell). Also, I'm glad to hear that the September GWP is pretty! I can't wait to get my shadows! 

By the way, I am very new to Indie cosmetics and am so grateful for this thread on giving me ideas of what to try!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I ordered an i+ta sample size trial sub on Monday. I got a PayPal confirmation for my order but nothing directly from i+ta. Is this normal?


I am also curious to this. Same thing. I am a first time shopper with I+TA and only got confirmation from PayPal. Not too worried or anything, just curious.

@@meaganola did you get a shipping notice then? How has this worked for you in the past? &lt;3 All guru info appreciated as always.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 6, 2014)

Lots of info posted on the GDE group page about the Halloween collection. Some public and some not (go to the group if you want to see the rest out of respect for her wishes to keep things secret)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_"__HALLOWEEN 2014 RELEASE INFO_

_Since I know a lot of you frequent indie companies and like to plan your purchases, I wanted to make a document with all of OUR Halloween information so you can plan your GDE Halloween purchase accordingly._

_Please feel free to share this on blogs or boards if you want (unless otherwise stated since there is a surprise for GDE group members only)._

_*PLEASE NOTE: *The October GWP will *NOT* come with any Halloween purchase._

_*HALLOWEEN SET 1: - $16 for 4 full size eye shadows*_


_*Rigor Mortis* is a light silver with a strong blue shift and red sparkles._
_*You Poisoned Jack* is a pumpkin semi matte orange base with a purple sheen and BAM green sparkle!_
_*'Til Death* is a semi matte dark purple base with a gold sheen and pinky/green shimmers throughout._
_*Elm Street Nightmare* is a dark forest green base with a strong copper shift._
_*HALLOWEEN SET 2: - $16 for 4 full size eye shadows*_


_*Funeral Selfie* is a medium pink with a green duochrome and golden shimmer._
_*Buried Alive* is a medium shimmery brown with an orange overlay and red &amp; holographic sparkle._
_*Shots of Cyanide* is a midnight blue with a blue and reddish sheen, copper sparkle and a greenish/golden shimmer._
_*Murder Street* is a matte black base with a copper and pink sheen._
_Each shadow will come packaged in a 5gram jar with a black lid. Each lid will have a special edition Halloween 2014 Label with the shadow name on the bottom. Each set of 4 shadows will come packaged in an adorable black and orange star organza bag. Each set is *VERY LIMITED*, I think I have 82 of each set and already 169 people on the notification list.

I will have a few loose shadows (sometimes I make too much) but they will be very small quantities. These will sell for our normal *$6*.

There will also be 8 towers of each collection for *$16* each.

There will be a sticker available (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=940235316002084&amp;set=o.239401679589550&amp;type=3&amp;theater) to purchase for *$1.25*. Sticker measures in at w2.5" x h3 and is made of a glossy, white vinyl with permanent adhesive."_

She is also toying with the idea of moving the release day to Oct 15th rather than the 22nd.
I will need to be saving because I really want both sets....haha


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I am also curious to this. Same thing. I am a first time shopper with I+TA and only got confirmation from PayPal. Not too worried or anything, just curious.
> 
> @@meaganola did you get a shipping notice then? How has this worked for you in the past? &lt;3 All guru info appreciated as always.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just went pack and looked and I had two emails. Both were from Paypal. One was "You sent an automatic payment" and one that was "You set up an automatic payment profile". 

I also got an email from Paypal that's "Linda Wan has sent you a package" when my sub was shipped for August.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 6, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Lots of info posted on the GDE group page about the Halloween collection. Some public and some not (go to the group if you want to see the rest out of respect for her wishes to keep things secret)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> _"__HALLOWEEN 2014 RELEASE INFO_
> 
> ...


I really want both of those sets too.  The colors she's shown so far are beautiful.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 6, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> Is there any way you can show pictures/swatches of Juicy Mango? I just ordered several eyeshadows from GDE and this was one I thought about but didn't get because I wasn't sure how bright orange it would be (some of the online swatches are hard to tell). Also, I'm glad to hear that the September GWP is pretty! I can't wait to get my shadows!
> 
> By the way, I am very new to Indie cosmetics and am so grateful for this thread on giving me ideas of what to try!


Juicy Mango is my favorite GDE color.  I don't think it is a real bright orange, but if you foil it, you get a great pink shift.  It is a truly lovely duo chrome.  I will try to see if I can get some decent pictures if bellatrix can't, but I think this will be hard to photograph.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

So weird.  My i+ta package showed as out for delivery, then it showed as delivered, then IT WASN'T IN MY MAILBOX when I got home, and now *IT'S COMPLETELY GONE FROM THE USPS SYSTEM*!  No clue what's going on.  Time to dig up Linda's email address and see if she can shed some light on the matter.  If it's still on the way, that's fantastic.  I'm just really worried about it because it *was* showing up, and now *poof*!  Keyzer Soze.

ETA:  On the subject of Juicy Mango, *every single person* I've convinced to order it was initially scared off by the BRIGHT ORANGE of the photos and IN LOVE with it once they got it in their hands and saw that glorious pink shift.  It's impossible to capture its beauty in photos.  I can't recommend it highly enough, but you really have to see it live and in person.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Juicy Mango is my favorite GDE color. I don't think it is a real bright orange, but if you foil it, you get a great pink shift. It is a truly lovely duo chrome. I will try to see if I can get some decent pictures if bellatrix can't, but I think this will be hard to photograph.


I will do my best to take good pictures tomorrow morning. It should be nice and sunny so hopefully they will come out okay.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

Victorian Disco updated that they're working on orders from July 21-24. Soooo close to mine! (July 27th)

Also, my missing Twice is Nice perfume oil from HOG arrived today along with a sample perfume oil of Vice!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder if this means that the August Victorian Disco subs are anywhere close to happening.  I paid on July 23rd, just a couple of weeks before she pulled the plug.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Ooooh my HoG order tracking updated and it's supposed to be here on Monday!

Cozy Sweater! Pumpkin Queen! Spider Silk! Olde Cider Haus! And Caramel Apple Lip Balm! COME TO ME PRECIOUSES!!!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm gonna need house of gloi to reopen stat. My replacement credit card finally came and, you know, I have to make sure it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay, I have confirmation:  My i+ta sub tracking this morning was just weird.  And wrong.  It actually went to the post office right around the time I freaked out and sent email about the weirdness this afternoon.  As long as it's confirmed that it was not in fact sent out two days ago and delivered today, I'm happy!  Well, as happy as I can be considering the fact that my apartment is still more than 90 degrees, and I have to spend all day tomorrow cleaning it.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 7, 2014)

I think I am the only one obsessed with perfume here, but if there is anyone else out there, I'll give an update on my Haus of Gloi, The Horseman, perfume oil.

I bought just the sample size and I wore it today while running errands. I used the dabber to place a drop behind each ear, at my collar bone, cleavage, inside elbow and the back of the wrist, so 8 pats in all. I got SO. MUCH. ATTENTION. Not the, "oh my gosh, you smell amazing", kind of attention but just _attention_. Sales ladies were more attentive than they have ever been, the Starbucks barista offered me a free extra shot, the gal processing my return at Old Navy was apologizing over and over that the jeans didn't work. It was odd, until I came home and told me husband, and you know what he said to me?

"You smell rich".

That may seem so odd, but The Horseman seemed to melt into my skin and take on this sort of extremely upscale, androgynous scent that really did smell expensive. I have actual expensive perfumes that don't do that! :lol: I still don't plan on buying a full vial, but if anyone is considering it, I can vouch that while it smells masculine in the vial, it is very unisex on the skin, and might be perfect for the upcoming holiday parties, when you want to impress friends and coworkers alike!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I think I am the only one obsessed with perfume here, but if there is anyone else out there, I'll give an update on my Haus of Gloi, The Horseman, perfume oil.
> 
> I bought just the sample size and I wore it today while running errands. I used the dabber to place a drop behind each ear, at my collar bone, cleavage, inside elbow and the back of the wrist, so 8 pats in all. I got SO. MUCH. ATTENTION. Not the, "oh my gosh, you smell amazing", kind of attention but just _attention_. Sales ladies were more attentive than they have ever been, the Starbucks barista offered me a free extra shot, the gal processing my return at Old Navy was apologizing over and over that the jeans didn't work. It was odd, until I came home and told me husband, and you know what he said to me?
> 
> ...


I love perfumes too! This is so great to hear because I actually blindly ordered a full size and I really like it, good to know wearing it all over will get people to do my bidding!  :laughno:


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I love perfumes too! This is so great to hear because I actually blindly ordered a full size and I really like it, good to know wearing it all over will get people to do my bidding! :laughno:


I am a positively fiendish perfume whore, much to the dismay of many noses around me at times! I really want that Eau Do You Smell Wealthy right now, especially knowing it'll be Thanksgiving with the Inlaws before you know it and I want to get served a plateful of respect.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 7, 2014)

Spent the day at a friend's house smelling her huge Indie perfume collection, and playing with samples, and I have to say for the other perfume lovers check out Sixteen92. I smelled them, and I need everything they sell! They offer samples of their new fall collection or samples of their permanent collection, and honestly these are some amazing fragrances. Their samples are a little expensive because they are double the volume of most perfume oil samples, but I am telling you, amazing!

I was also thoroughly impressed by Darling Clandestine, Limnit Lipsticks shade Olly Olly Oxen Free, Pumpkin &amp; Poppy's Face Contour Creams, and the Life's Entropy Lip Theories which I need all of!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 7, 2014)

My husband is actually excited over trying a couple of the Haus of Gloi Autumn scents as well. I'm not as much of a perfume person but I am ALWAYS open minded. He actually makes his own beard oils lately as a hobby.
I am more of a lotions sort of gal and I LOVE this time of year for all skin care (Pumpkin and Cider ALL THE THINGS). I'm officially switching to Indie lotion/skincare I think, there are just too many opportunities that I enjoy supporting. Sorry Bath &amp; Body Works...its time to see other people. haha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2014)

Well damn, I want to smell rich!  I was thinking of getting a sample of The Horseman for my hubby, but was unsure about the leather and wood notes. Now I want one for myself!  Hopefully I can pick it up when they release the second half of the Autumn collection.

Seriously, @@Shalott that is such a cool story!  "All shall kneel before my perceived wealth!  Muahaha!"


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Spent the day at a friend's house smelling her huge Indie perfume collection, and playing with samples, and I have to say for the other perfume lovers check out Sixteen92. I smelled them, and I need everything they sell! They offer samples of their new fall collection or samples of their permanent collection, and honestly these are some amazing fragrances. Their samples are a little expensive because they are double the volume of most perfume oil samples, but I am telling you, amazing!
> 
> I was also thoroughly impressed by Darling Clandestine, Limnit Lipsticks shade Olly Olly Oxen Free, Pumpkin &amp; Poppy's Face Contour Creams, and the Life's Entropy Lip Theories which I need all of!


I've become quite the fan of Limnit Lipsticks recently! Olly Olly Oxen Free is gorgeous, and it wears like iron. I hope they come up with bullet tubes soon, because I would be all over it and Racin' Carnation.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2014)

So excited for my Horseman sample now! I rode as a kid and miss the autumny smell of leather and horse sweat. Maybe weird, but it's the best smell ever.

Also, thanks @ for the list of things!! My computer broke this weekend so I don't think I can jump on more September subs but now I can be super super ready for October!

(Ps if anyone knows the cheapest way to fix computer hinges without me begging HP for my life...)


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 7, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So excited for my Horseman sample now! I rode as a kid and miss the autumny smell of leather and horse sweat. Maybe weird, but it's the best smell ever.


It really is!  That yummy leather and horse smell affects all sorts of stuff, I've found that I, and all the other horsewomen I know like peatier Scotch than non-horsepeople, because it tastes like alcoholic tack room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love The Horseman in body butter form, but I did get a sample vial as well in my current order, so I'm even more excited to try it now.  I'm currently slathered in Insalata Nocturna body butter, so I smell like a tomato plant (in a good way).  I wonder what psychological effects that would have on people if I went out?  Would waiters assume I was ordering salad?


----------



## Shalott (Sep 7, 2014)

Ha ha, I hope everyone has such good luck with their own purchases of The Horseman! :lol: And if you end up smelling like a total bum, don't blame me! It's body chemistry, I tell you! :smiletongue:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, I hope everyone has such good luck with their own purchases of The Horseman! :lol: And if you end up smelling like a total bum, don't blame me! It's body chemistry, I tell you! :smiletongue:


Here's hoping my body chemistry isn't totally proletariat!


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 7, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Juicy Mango is my favorite GDE color.  I don't think it is a real bright orange, but if you foil it, you get a great pink shift.  It is a truly lovely duo chrome.  I will try to see if I can get some decent pictures if bellatrix can't, but I think this will be hard to photograph.





meaganola said:


> ETA:  On the subject of Juicy Mango, *every single person* I've convinced to order it was initially scared off by the BRIGHT ORANGE of the photos and IN LOVE with it once they got it in their hands and saw that glorious pink shift.  It's impossible to capture its beauty in photos.  I can't recommend it highly enough, but you really have to see it live and in person.





bellatrix42 said:


> I will do my best to take good pictures tomorrow morning. It should be nice and sunny so hopefully they will come out okay.


Thank you all for the info about Juicy Mango! Y'all have convinced me to put it at the top of my wishlist!


----------



## ChelsDixon (Sep 7, 2014)

I have both the sugar exfoliant and bubbling scrub in the horseman and I can't use either the smell makes me really nauseous and I end up with a bad headache which sucks since the sample I have of it doesn't do that.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2014)

ChelsDixon said:


> I have both the sugar exfoliant and bubbling scrub in the horseman and I can't use either the smell makes me really nauseous and I end up with a bad headache which sucks since the sample I have of it doesn't do that.


Skin chemistry can make all the difference in the world.  I have a few things I can't wear on my skin because they make me sick, but in my hair, as room scents, or as scrubs/shower gel?  Wonderful.  And I have a few things I can't stand the smell of in the bottle/vial, but then they hit my skin, and *glory*.  The really sucky thing is when it's something that goes through a nasty phase during drydown, and then it's *fantastic*.  If I want to get to the good part, I have to think about whether I can handle the icky part that particular day or not.

ETA:  GDE has officially changed the release date of the Halloween collection to October 15th!  Yay!  THe earlier it's released, the more days I can wear the colors before Halloween!  Yes, I know they don't *expire* since they're *loose pigments*, but I just feel *wrong* wearing Halloween stuff when it's not Halloween.  It makes the stuff feel not as special.  I also only wear monthly sub colors/collections only during that month.  Exception:  GDE Crystal Ball.  That's a magical all-over goes-with-pretty-much-everything color for me.  If it doesn't get added to the permanent collection, I'm thinking I will actually have to get a backup when the leftovers go on sale.  I *never* do that with pigments!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Skin chemistry can make all the difference in the world.  I have a few things I can't wear on my skin because they make me sick, but in my hair, as room scents, or as scrubs/shower gel?  Wonderful.  And I have a few things I can't stand the smell of in the bottle/vial, but then they hit my skin, and *glory*.  *The really sucky thing is when it's something that goes through a nasty phase during drydown, and then it's *fantastic*.  If I want to get to the good part, I have to think about whether I can handle the icky part that particular day or not.*


This, this, this x100 - It's not indie, but this is how Thierry Mugler's Womanity is on me. When I first spray it, it seriously smells like I've rolled in garbage. But after drydown? *Angels singing* It's SO beautiful.

I just have to apply it like, 30 minutes before I leave the house. Otherwise people literally run away from me! :lol:


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 7, 2014)

@@Shalott whhhhhy didn't I keep the sample of Horsemen I had in my cart, WHY GOD WHY!?!?! *sigh* just adding it back to the Pt. 2 list that I've got running.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Shalott whhhhhy didn't I keep the sample of Horsemen I had in my cart, WHY GOD WHY!?!?! *sigh* just adding it back to the Pt. 2 list that I've got running.


It's really good! Even if it doesn't make you smell like Eau de 1%, it is really, really good unisex fragrance, if you like scents that are on the more masculine side! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 7, 2014)

Finally got around to some more swatches. This is the GDE Circus Collection. I use the top 5 on a regular basis, they are AMAZING! This photo doesn't capture how gorgeous Big Top is though, it has beautiful pink sparkles in it! Cotton Candy also has pink and purple sparkles. Fiji Mermaid is just an all around amazing liner color for me. I just love this collection! All swatches over primer, Left side is indoors and the right sides are in direct sunlight.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 7, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Finally got around to some more swatches. This is the GDE Circus Collection. I use the top 5 on a regular basis, they are AMAZING! This photo doesn't capture how gorgeous Big Top is though, it has beautiful pink sparkles in it! Cotton Candy also has pink and purple sparkles. Fiji Mermaid is just an all around amazing liner color for me. I just love this collection! All swatches over primer, Left side is indoors and the right sides are in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 7, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The only one she didn't review favorably was Swimming Elephant but I figured I'd give it a shot since her review was 9 months ago and the formula could have changed since then. They look pretty and sparkly though!


I'd love to know what you think of "Swimming Elephant". Looking on the website, the color sounds gorgeous! I took a chance and purchased 10 sample eyeshadows (Future Is A Choice, Biological Manipulation, False Astronomy, Faint Young Sun, Red Bandit, Bubble Tea, Killer Within, Governor, Walkers, and Dragon Claw), and two sample primers (fling and lust).


----------



## BSquared (Sep 8, 2014)

Well House of Gloi appears to be open (or at least it let me place an order) and my credit card works! Picked up:

- Troika sugar scrub

- Hazlenut Latte lip balm

- Horseman bubbling scrub (I want to smell rich! This is nothing I would EVER go for based on the scent description but after all the love here....had to pick up a mini jar!)

- Olde Cider Haus sugar scrub

- Litchi Milk perfume oil mini

-Twice is Nice pumpkin butter

So exciiiiiiiiiiiiited!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

My HoG order is OUT FOR DELIVERY!  I'd run screaming through the streets, but 1) it's raining and 2) silly neighbors just wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm starting to lose my patience. I ordered over a month ago from StarCrushed with the understanding that there was a turn-around time of around 10 busness days. Last week Tuesday I get a shipping email, and it's just hanging on "Shipping info received." Feh! I've had quicker international mailings.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I'm starting to lose my patience. I ordered over a month ago from StarCrushed with the understanding that there was a turn-around time of around 10 busness days. Last week Tuesday I get a shipping email, and it's just hanging on "Shipping info received." Feh! I've had quicker international mailings.


Wow, that's ridiculous! SC I hope will compensate you somehow, especially if the TAT should be 10 business days.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 8, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I'm starting to lose my patience. I ordered over a month ago from StarCrushed with the understanding that there was a turn-around time of around 10 busness days. Last week Tuesday I get a shipping email, and it's just hanging on "Shipping info received." Feh! I've had quicker international mailings.


Star Crushed Minerals is a store with a bit of drama - a lot of other people have had shipping and CS issues with them before (namely on IMAM). Some people have mentioned fingerprints in jars (although I don't know if this is one person and the story got spread around to make it sound like more than one person). And I feel like the owner can be kind of snarky: http://toxid-lotus.net/2013/10/26/swatches-star-crushed-minerals-delphinium-pink-grape-shimmer-violet-pearl-blue-violet-sparkle/

But I think the quality of the shadows are supposed to be okay.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

AHHHH! I just won Aromaleigh's FB Sunday Giveaway this week! EEEK! I just won 4 full sized shadows! Yay!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Wow, that's ridiculous! SC I hope will compensate you somehow, especially if the TAT should be 10 business days.


I was wrong...it's reading "Pre-shipment info sent to USPS"! This is absurd. I understand that TAT happens, and I'm fine with it, but it's been over a month for a 10-day wait. I did get a nice message with the tracking email saying thank you for your patience, etc. However, I'm not pleased; I'm starting to think it hasn't been shipped as of yet--I know that updates sometimes lag a bit, but it's been a week. It should at least have crossed one state border by now.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

Aromaleigh Monday deal is 50% of Sherlock collection.

New shop on Etsy Mad Lab Cosmetics 20% off with code REDDIT


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I was wrong...it's reading "Pre-shipment info sent to USPS"! This is absurd. I understand that TAT happens, and I'm fine with it, but it's been over a month for a 10-day wait. I did get a nice message with the tracking email saying thank you for your patience, etc. However, I'm not pleased; I'm starting to think it hasn't been shipped as of yet--I know that updates sometimes lag a bit, but it's been a week. It should at least have crossed one state border by now.


If it reads "Pre-shipment info sent to USPS" it hasn't been sent. Updates can be slow sometimes, but it's pretty quick to update when the package is actually first received in the USPS system. All you've got is a printed shipping label. If it was me, I would send an email.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Aromaleigh Monday deal is 50% of Sherlock collection.
> 
> New shop on Etsy Mad Lab Cosmetics 20% off with code REDDIT


I love the theme for the Mad Lab Cosmetics shadows (precious stones) - it would be super exciting if she did a birthstone collection! (which via the IMAM thread, seems very possible)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> New shop on Etsy Mad Lab Cosmetics 20% off with code REDDIT


I may have ordered the blogger pack to review! Can't wait to try these, they look very nice. And maybe get her some nicer swatch photos lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

Do we need an Indie SWAPS thread?  I don't really have anything Indie I want to trade away yet, but I am in major acquire mode and it is hard to figure out who has Indies to trade.  Do you all think there is enough interest to start a thread?  Or are most of us hoarding everything we get still?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Do we need an Indie SWAPS thread?  I don't really have anything Indie I want to trade away yet, but I am in major acquire mode and it is hard to figure out who has Indies to trade.  Do you all think there is enough interest to start a thread?  Or are most of us hoarding everything we get still?


I would be interested in it, especially for Indie polish! 

On another note, I just made an Eccentric Cosmetics order for a full size translucent primer and 10 samples in : 

1. Swimming Elephant
2. Trolled
3. Bunny
4. Michonne
5. Divine Innocence
6. Autumnal Crush
7. Sea Spirit
8. False Astronomy
9. Wicked Mischief
10. Peachy
I'm going to try to press them myself.  I've pressed Shiro samples to varying degrees of success before, so hopefully these will turn out nicely for me.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I love the theme for the Mad Lab Cosmetics shadows (precious stones) - it would be super exciting if she did a birthstone collection! (which via the IMAM thread, seems very possible)


Oh, I love that idea! I hope that does happen!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

Good luck to anyone trying to get GDE's OTM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Good luck to anyone trying to get GDE's OTM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My heart is pounding! There's already 60 people online!!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Luck to GDE OTM seekers! I am not participating this month but I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay! I got 2 months of OTM! I decided to skip 3 months and go straight for 2 since the longer subs sell out faster. It looks like there are still 3 month subs left. Oh well. I'm so happy to have actually gotten one this time!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

Woo-hoo I scored the 3 month OTM! ::happy dance::


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

Did anyone get in? I was a few minutes late and now the site is down


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did anyone get in? I was a few minutes late and now the site is down


It took a few minutes to load up and even show the subscription options.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did anyone get in? I was a few minutes late and now the site is down


It's still up for me, and there are still 1 and 2 months left.

ETA: Like Allison H said, it was super slow to even load this time.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

3 month sub with almost no issues!  Confirmation email from Paypal and all.  SO. STINKIN. HAPPY!  :w00t:

Now I just have to get in line with a kajillion people who will want the December OTM.   :bringiton:

AAAAAAAAND MY HAUS OF GLOI ORDER WAS DELIVERED!  ROLLING IN PUMPKIN QUEEN AND OLDE CIDER HAUS AND SPIDER SILK AND COZY SWEATER AND PUMPKIN EATER.

(not too thrilled about the Tobac sample   , but I'm gonna try putting it on me and holding my arm WAY away for the drydown.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok pretty sure the site crashed/is crashing but I believe I got a 3 month!! Paypal shows I was charged and it's in my order history! Got a few server errors though.  YAY!!!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

ETA:  PENDING

Oops.  I wanted to make sure I did not miss out on GDE.  So I had three browser qwindows open.  Two in Firefox and one in Windows.  I accidentally ended up with both a 3 mo and a 2 mo sub.  If anyone missed out and wants the 2 mo. let me know.  (assuming Vee does not cancel out the second sub, I don't know if we are allowed to have two)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm trying, the site is dragging though


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, I'm a big liar head and just bought a 1 month for kicks and giggles. I figured if I was online at the release time I might as well try! lol

*I officially have ZERO self control for flash indie things....I am the worst*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

And I missed it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ughhhhh fourth month in a row I got nothing. I'm not even at work and I tried for 14 minutes until everything was sold out.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Ok, I'm a big liar head and just bought a 1 month for kicks and giggles. I figured if I was online at the release time I might as well try! lol
> 
> *I officially have ZERO self control for flash indie things....I am the worst*


Haha! I'm procrastinating from studying (4 exams this week...) - I was on the site the moment they were released and clicked the 3-month subscription page... but I was well-behaved and closed the tab!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 8, 2014)

Got a one month and I was on my stupid phone so happy as it did a weird error on confirm order


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a two month!  But it looks like I accidentally ordered more than one subscription (the site was really wonky today).  I've e-mailed Vee to see about cancelling the duplicates, so maybe another opening will pop up for one of you ladies!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I completely forgot about OTM! Son of a bee sting!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

If anyone missed the Innocent + Twisted sub for this month, I got a full size (they were out of sample sizes when I order) and a couple of the shadows I know I will never use up.  I would be happy to split the Chains of Reality and Slumber in Peace shades up and send you those colors (swatches are up on IMAM).

I am excited that one of the extras this month is a trial vial from ScaredyCat.  I have been so anxious to see one of those.  Not sure why I have not placed an order with her yet, since she is local for me.

Mods, Is it okay to post that here?  I am not looking for a trade.  If not, please let me know and I am happy to edit.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

To anyone who missed it, Vee said she would have to cancel several subs for people who ordered more than one (haha including some of us) and she'd put it up on the GDE page when more are available, if she ends up with extras.  

Hopefully you can score one later!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If anyone missed the Innocent + Twisted sub for this month, I got a full size (they were out of sample sizes when I order) and a couple of the shadows I know I will never use up.  I would be happy to split the Chains of Reality and Slumber in Peace shades up and send you those colors (swatches are up on IMAM).
> 
> I am excited that one of the extras this month is a trial vial from ScaredyCat.  I have been so anxious to see one of those.  Not sure why I have not placed an order with her yet, since she is local for me.
> 
> Mods, Is it okay to post that here?  I am not looking for a trade.  If not, please let me know and I am happy to edit.


You (and everyone else!) are always welcome to give things away here!  It's only buy/sell/trade that needs to be in a specific area.  Freely given offers for coupons and/or products are always allowed.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If anyone missed the Innocent + Twisted sub for this month, I got a full size (they were out of sample sizes when I order) and a couple of the shadows I know I will never use up. I would be happy to split the Chains of Reality and Slumber in Peace shades up and send you those colors (swatches are up on IMAM).
> 
> I am excited that one of the extras this month is a trial vial from ScaredyCat. I have been so anxious to see one of those. Not sure why I have not placed an order with her yet, since she is local for me.
> 
> Mods, Is it okay to post that here? I am not looking for a trade. If not, please let me know and I am happy to edit.


Excuse me if I'm being slow, but what is IMAM and where can I find these swatches? I'm so excited for this sub and I need to see these now!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 8, 2014)

@ it's a subreddit! indiemakeupandmore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if I can directly link you to them or not...


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ it's a subreddit! indiemakeupandmore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if I can directly link you to them or not...


Thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> To anyone who missed it, Vee said she would have to cancel several subs for people who ordered more than one (haha including some of us) and she'd put it up on the GDE page when more are available, if she ends up with extras.
> 
> Hopefully you can score one later!


I think she's specifically going to announce them on the private fan group page on Facebook, not the public page, so make sure you request access to the group!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

Very true, it just all shows up in my newsfeed now so I get confused as to where stuff gets posted.  Oops!   :wassatt:


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just wanted to mention, the one color I ordered from Eccentric Cosmetics (Trolled) was actually discontinued before.  The owner, Anna, messaged me on Etsy immediately and had me pick a new shade, and then said she expected to ship it later this week!  I am beyond impressed with this customer service and fast response.  I can't wait to get these samples and the primer looks awesome from what I can tell from other blogs.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Excuse me if I'm being slow, but what is IMAM and where can I find these swatches? I'm so excited for this sub and I need to see these now!


Last month anyway, the colors of the extras varied from person to person.  So you may not get the same extras as what is pictured.  I think we all got the same products for our extras, just in different colors.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You (and everyone else!) are always welcome to give things away here!  It's only buy/sell/trade that needs to be in a specific area.  Freely given offers for coupons and/or products are always allowed.


Well in that case, I will just throw this out there.  I rarely buy a full jar of anything.  I have so many eye shadows that I can't fathom ever finishing any of them.  I have been subbing to GDE since March and making purchases almost every month since then as well.  If anyone has a sub of COTM that they missed and they are just dying for, you can probably talk me into splitting up anything I have and sending you some. (I have already split Vanilla Unicorn, so that one I do not have to split) This is especially true for anything that is blue, green or teal.  Offer would also be good for any full size extras (eye or blush) that came with the sub.  I am just starting to get other brands, so COTM from other companies in my collection are limited.  But if there was something from Aug or Sept or something going forward that you miss from another brand, feel free to check with me.  If I have it, I am happy to share.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi shipping email just came!!! Since they are shipping an hour from my house (if that) hopefully it gets here in the next couple days!! So excited!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just wanted to mention, the one color I ordered from Eccentric Cosmetics (Trolled) was actually discontinued before.  The owner, Anna, messaged me on Etsy immediately and had me pick a new shade, and then said she expected to ship it later this week!  I am beyond impressed with this customer service and fast response.  I can't wait to get these samples and the primer looks awesome from what I can tell from other blogs.


I had the same thing happen with one of the colors I selected.  ANd when I went back to pick a different color I saw two that were not up last night (maybe she had sold out of them over the weekend and reposted this morning).  So i asked some questions saying I had three I wanted and if I could find another three I would just add another five to my sample order (1 replacement and 5 new).  She gave me a whole bunch of suggestions based on the questions I asked.  And also said she normally gives two free samples, and was happy to let me tell her which ones I wanted.  So I ended up replacing the one discontinued and getting the other two I wanted as freebies.  Very nice to work with.  Hope the shadows as just as easy and pleasant!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

For new GDE OTM people: We have a dedicated thread for it!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129210-glamour-doll-eyes-otm-2014-spoilers

It was specifically requested that we post about the subs over here because this thread is too much for people who are only interested in this sub.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If anyone missed the Innocent + Twisted sub for this month, I got a full size (they were out of sample sizes when I order) and a couple of the shadows I know I will never use up.  I would be happy to split the Chains of Reality and Slumber in Peace shades up and send you those colors (swatches are up on IMAM).
> 
> I am excited that one of the extras this month is a trial vial from ScaredyCat.  I have been so anxious to see one of those.  Not sure why I have not placed an order with her yet, since she is local for me.
> 
> Mods, Is it okay to post that here?  I am not looking for a trade.  If not, please let me know and I am happy to edit.


Thank you for posting that up on IMAM! I have been searching the Internet world the past couple days because the suspense has been killing me! haha &lt;3 *This is my first month*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> For new GDE OTM people: We have a dedicated thread for it!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129210-glamour-doll-eyes-otm-2014-spoilers
> 
> It was specifically requested that we post about the subs over here because this thread is too much for people who are only interested in this sub.


Thank you! I had no idea! &lt;3 I wonder how many other threads I should be following &gt;.&gt; haha


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> My Haus of Gloi shipping email just came!!! Since they are shipping an hour from my house (if that) hopefully it gets here in the next couple days!! So excited!


OMG ME TOOOOOOO. I am sooo freaking excited. COME TO ME PRETTIES. I want to smell like Tobac NOWWWW. Praying that some how Matt &amp; Britton sensed I wanted to try The Horsemen and threw that in as my sample.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMG ME TOOOOOOO. I am sooo freaking excited. COME TO ME PRETTIES. I want to smell like Tobac NOWWWW. Praying that some how Matt &amp; Britton sensed I wanted to try The Horsemen and threw that in as my sample.


I have to admit to making a small second order over the weekend just for a sample of Horsemen and one other (don't even remember what).  I want the reaction shalott was getting all weekend.  I don't think I will actually like the way it smells on me, but if I get extra service and attention, i can put up with it.

OT, but speaking of extra service and attention, I was wearing a new bra yesterday.  It had been marked down to $24.99 and I bought it on a BOGO sale, so it was a $12.50 purchase.  I can't believe how much extra service and attention I was getting everywhere i went.  Best $12.50 I ever spent!  Can only imagine what will happen if I combine that bra and Horsemen...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

Can someone in the know please post a link to "IMAM" and/or the swatches for the i+ta sub?  I'm adorably dense when it comes to finding swatches unless someone can link me to the blog and/or site.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 8, 2014)

In a total haze last night, I seemed to have placed another Haus of Gloi order. At least, i have a receipt confirming I did. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A full size vial of The Horseman and a sample of Vice perfume oil (because I want to eat myself whenever I wear the Pumpkin Butter). I don't even know how that happened.

*Question:* Does anyone know if i+ta subs are still being shipped out? I talked to Linda several days ago and she said it would be shipping the next day, but I never got any notification. I feel like I have had to bug her so much lately with questions, that I don't want to ask, and I didn't see anything about it on the public i+ta Facebook page. I don't care if it takes a while to send out, I just don't want to have missed it, if it was sent already. A couple of my more recent orders have been being messed up by substitute mail carriers. :bringiton:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Can someone in the know please post a link to "IMAM" and/or the swatches for the i+ta sub?  I'm adorably dense when it comes to finding swatches unless someone can link me to the blog and/or site.


Hopefully this works http://imgur.com/a/Ts2y5#0


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> In a total haze last night, I seemed to have placed another Haus of Gloi order. At least, i have a receipt confirming I did. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A full size vial of The Horseman and a sample of Vice perfume oil (because I want to eat myself whenever I wear the Pumpkin Butter). I don't even know how that happened.
> 
> *Question:* Does anyone know if i+ta subs are still being shipped out? I talked to Linda several days ago and she said it would be shipping the next day, but I never got any notification. I feel like I have had to bug her so much lately with questions, that I don't want to ask, and I didn't see anything about it on the public i+ta Facebook page. I don't care if it takes a while to send out, I just don't want to have missed it, if it was sent already. A couple of my more recent orders have been being messed up by substitute mail carriers. :bringiton:


I haven't gotten a notification yet either. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay, I have started down the Indie scent rabbit hole (how I can be in both a scent and make-up hole at the same time mystifies me).  But as I mentioned I have a hard time with fragrances on me, so I have no idea what notes smell like what. 

I have only ever had one mainstream perfume that I liked enough I would have bought it again.  And of course it was discontinued shortly after I realized how well it worked for me.  It was Imagine Love by Bath and Body works.  This is the description I found:

With the top notes in sweet pineapple and bergamot, it leads into a soft floral blend of white cedar, woody violet, night blooming jasmine, passion fruit and peony. Finishing off with the aromas of sweet balsam, velvety amber, sandalwood and musk, it is a fragrance offering a strong initial feeling of being in a meadow of spring flowers followed by a walk in the woodsy forest. A very harmonious earthly scent imparting the sensation of springtime romantic walks.

Any suggestions for something similar?

I also LOVED Gap Blue for Men.  One sniff and I was ....well....

Description:

The fragrance features nutmeg, mint, mandarin orange, pepper, basil, cloves and cardamom.

Suggestions for this one?  Or for anything that features some of each that works well together?  Or a company that if I tell them this is what I have loved they can tell me what they have that Imight like, and they have reasonably priced samples?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 8, 2014)

I have my Shiro order waiting for me at home!! Sad thing is i have a class from 6-9:20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be racing home to play with it.

Also, my no-buy after the NM VC and my Shiro order just failed. I could not resist the Brilliant Deduction set being half off. I HAVE to have everything Sherlock!! I was gonna order the Geek Chic set, but I am a little weary to order from them now.

Story time!

The guy I have been seeing for roughly a year now always gives me grief about my makeup addiction. When I walk into stores he's always like just go to the beauty section already you know you want to and he's ventured into Sephora a few times with me. Poor man.

Anyways we were talking about my spending and how I need to budget better. The conversation went something like:

Him: Maybe keep your budget at like $40 a month.

Me: I can do that. I really only order indie samples now. I ordered 18 shadows the other day so I don't need that many more. lol

Him: 18?!?! WHAT!?

Him: Ok...maybe $40 is too low. Maybe make it $100 a month.

I think he is a keeper! :wub:   He has bought me makeup before because he "wants to support my hobby and make me happy"


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohh I need to get off this website and Haus of Gloi!

I am obsessed with perfume! I have over 60+ bottles. All displayed on a shelf. It's a prize collection in my eyes. And now I want all the scents! Especially Apothecary and Mango Sticky Rice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Hopefully this works http://imgur.com/a/Ts2y5#0


It worked, and you're the best.  OMG THE PRETTIES.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

Just got my i+ta bag!  Discussion of the extras in the spoiler!



Spoiler



It looks like the AFK and Beauty Bar Baby samples are the same for everyone (at least I got Mikasa and Island of the Fay, too), but the Scaredy Cat and Midsummer Dreams (funny thing:  I distinctly remember finding this company around the time the Midsummer exchange was starting but never got around to ordering anything from them) samples are different.  I received Aurora Borealis from SC and Beauty (Vanilla, Amber, Rose, Rosewood, Oakmoss) from MD.  And, ooh, Beauty is *wonderful*, and in looking over the rest of their offerings, this would probably have been the one I would have picked out for myself.  I'm really looking forward to trying it tomorrow!



I *really* like the format of this month's insert!  Those long strips are cute, but this is almost like a book.  I think I might prefer it to the long strips.

And now, time to go shower and THROW OUT THIS BRA.  Ugh.  (Further complaining about this monstrosity can be found in the NEST.)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

@@Shalott, thank you so much for recommending Alchemic Muse, I am beyond impressed! Everything smells amazing (including Nostalgia)! All items were packed wonderfully! I ordered Friday night, she had it in the mail on Saturday (from FL), and I received it today (Monday and I'm in CA)! Lightning fast shipping!

All my pretties...I think I purchased every pumpkin scent. Fall and winter scents are my weakness...


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Spent the day at a friend's house smelling her huge Indie perfume collection, and playing with samples, and I have to say for the other perfume lovers check out Sixteen92. I smelled them, and I need everything they sell! They offer samples of their new fall collection or samples of their permanent collection, and honestly these are some amazing fragrances. Their samples are a little expensive because they are double the volume of most perfume oil samples, but I am telling you, amazing!
> 
> I was also thoroughly impressed by Darling Clandestine, Limnit Lipsticks shade Olly Olly Oxen Free, Pumpkin &amp; Poppy's Face Contour Creams, and the Life's Entropy Lip Theories which I need all of!


Thanks for the recommendation.  I ordered some sample vials today.  I'm so excited to get them.  I'll report back with how I like them.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @@Shalott, thank you so much for recommending Alchemic Muse, I am beyond impressed! Everything smells amazing (including Nostalgia)! All items were packed wonderfully! I ordered Friday night, she had it in the mail on Saturday (from FL), and I received it today (Monday and I'm in CA)! Lightning fast shipping!
> 
> All my pretties...I think I purchased every pumpkin scent. Fall and winter scents are my weakness...
> 
> ...


OhMYGOD. I need it all. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @@Shalott, thank you so much for recommending Alchemic Muse, I am beyond impressed! Everything smells amazing (including Nostalgia)! All items were packed wonderfully! I ordered Friday night, she had it in the mail on Saturday (from FL), and I received it today (Monday and I'm in CA)! Lightning fast shipping!
> 
> All my pretties...I think I purchased every pumpkin scent. Fall and winter scents are my weakness...
> 
> ...


Oh, let me know how Bonfire smells! I think... I may have... argh. *double checked* Okay, I did NOT order that, but I was tempted, so if it smells amazing, you will totally enable me to order it.

For the record - I've also ordered a mini Body Whip in Wanderlust and the Hair Mist in Nevermore (as well as a full size of the Deadwood perfume oil) so I will definitely weigh in on those products when I get them!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 8, 2014)

Haus of Gloi and Shiro orders came in! Totally what I needed after a looong day! Ghost Puffs and Pumpkin Eater smell AMAZING! When I opened up the Pumpkin Eater, my dog sat up and started looking around for where the scent was coming from! My sample was Pumpkin Queen which I can't wait to try. I have an issue with commercial perfumes (two weeks ago I got a nasty rash that required a trip to the doctor and a week of steroids), so I've been very happy to start trying perfume oils!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 8, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Haus of Gloi and Shiro orders came in! Totally what I needed after a looong day! Ghost Puffs and Pumpkin Eater smell AMAZING! When I opened up the Pumpkin Eater, my dog sat up and started looking around for where the scent was coming from! My sample was Pumpkin Queen which I can't wait to try. I have an issue with commercial perfumes (two weeks ago I got a nasty rash that required a trip to the doctor and a week of steroids), so I've been very happy to start trying perfume oils!


Can you describe ghost puffs? Like, is it more buttery or marshmallowy? I want to smell like marshmallows, but I don't want to smell like butter lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Can you describe ghost puffs? Like, is it more buttery or marshmallowy? I want to smell like marshmallows, but I don't want to smell like butter lol


Smells like buttered popcorn and a hint of marshmallow in the bottle, on dry down it smells mostly like marshmallow cream


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @@Shalott, thank you so much for recommending Alchemic Muse, I am beyond impressed! Everything smells amazing (including Nostalgia)! All items were packed wonderfully! I ordered Friday night, she had it in the mail on Saturday (from FL), and I received it today (Monday and I'm in CA)! Lightning fast shipping!
> 
> All my pretties...I think I purchased every pumpkin scent. Fall and winter scents are my weakness...
> 
> ...


Oh that's just cruel...I wants it all too. Darn this thread! lol. Although to be fair my husband supports our decision to switch to Indie bath/skin care so its all very useful info. Also mmmmmm...pumpkin.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

My NM Blood Countess order arrived today.  I am more than a little bit in love with the Lipcraft gloss.  But I just looked at her site, the color is so different on me.  I like it way more!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My NM Blood Countess order arrived today. I am more than a little bit in love with the Lipcraft gloss. But I just looked at her site, the color is so different on me. I like it way more!


Pictures/swatches?


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Yes yes! I am so anxious to see Photos too!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 8, 2014)

So I ordered a full size Shiro You Know Nothing...because Jon Snow. But I also ordered the complete Seven Kingdoms collection....because Game Of Thrones. Also it was cheaper. So now I have a sample of it too. If anyone wants it to try Shiro or has been looking at it but wasn't sure, I will be more than happy to send it to you. Just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It a shimmery white.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My NM Blood Countess order arrived today.  I am more than a little bit in love with the Lipcraft gloss.  But I just looked at her site, the color is so different on me.  I like it way more!


I had that experience with the gloss from July.  It was a VC leftover.  I think it was called Kiss &amp; Tell.  I got it because I *had* to have the complete Firefly set (I opted for the nail polish when I ordered the VC) even though I wasn't wild about the color in the photo -- and then it arrived, and *love it*.  I've just been proceeding under the assumption that her gloss photos aren't accurate and that it will be a lovely surprise when I see it live and in-person.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Pictures/swatches?





Onyxspider said:


> @@marigoldsue Yes yes! I am so anxious to see Photos too!


I have horrible lighting in my house after dark.  I will try to get some done tomorrow, but I have a crazy day with one of my dogs having dental surgery and some big deadlines and meetings at work.  I hope to be home and able to focus before the sun goes down tomorrow.  It's definitely darker, more fall like on me.  It comes out as almost a metallic red (beautiful).  But the metallic part dries down pretty quickly.  And it is not a vampy red.  Reds usually don't work very well for me, but this is just perfection.  I need a cool red for my skin tone/hair color combo.  Warm red make me look too brassy.  But my skin tone itself is slightly warm (just a little warmer than neutral).  This is like a cool red with a warm metal shimmer on me.  If that makes any sense at all.  It just works.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have horrible lighting in my house after dark. I will try to get some done tomorrow, but I have a crazy day with one of my dogs having dental surgery and some big deadlines and meetings at work. I hope to be home and able to focus before the sun goes down tomorrow. It's definitely darker, more fall like on me. It comes out as almost a metallic red (beautiful). But the metallic part dries down pretty quickly. And it is not a vampy red. Reds usually don't work very well for me, but this is just perfection. I need a cool red for my skin tone/hair color combo. Warm red make me look too brassy. But my skin tone itself is slightly warm (just a little warmer than neutral). This is like a cool red with a warm metal shimmer on me. If that makes any sense at all. It just works.


Oh, no pressure at all! Thanks for the description. I may end up needing to pick this one up. I love reds this time of years (and I don't have many) but I can't pull off warm reds or anything remotely vampy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 9, 2014)

that description (blood red/metallic shimmer) actually makes a lot more sense for a "Blood Countess" collection.  The color sounds gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 9, 2014)

Please tell me honestly, I can take it, I'm an adult...am I being a spoiled little brat for expecting a prompt response to an inquiry about an order? I ordered from StarCrushed at the start of August, understanding that her TAT at the time was 10 - 14 business days. I received a tracking email last week, but after 8 days it still hangs at "Pre-shipment infor sent to USPS." Now I'm not getting any replies to my inquiries about the package. I am not pleased. Even while the shop was closed Haus of Gloi responded to a question within an hour or two. Is it just that this kind of service has made me into a child with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, or that this is actually the standard to which companies must strive, or do I have a genuine and justifiable rant?

Needless to say, I will not be ordering from this shop again. I get it with some companies--Haus of Gloi recently put orders on hold, with an estimated re-opening point; Fyrinnae puts it right out there that one can expect a wait of up to 45 days. I can respect that: stick with what you say, and deliver when you say, and keep the customer focus and quality going, and I'm fine with a waiting period. But I do not appreciate being told that my stuff is on the way when it is apparently sitting on someone's desk or stuck between car seats or whatever for over a week; and when a question is asked, is it too much to expect the courtesy of a response?

By contrast, I received my Meow order yesterday. The receipt included a handwritten note of thanks, extra samples added, and everything adorably packaged in a leopard-print drawstring bag. Inquiries are swiftly dealt with, the shipping is fast, and I feel valued as a customer.

Rant over. Carry on.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Re: Fyrinnae I was a little put off by that TAT at first but my order shipped in 4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have horrible lighting in my house after dark.  I will try to get some done tomorrow, but I have a crazy day with one of my dogs having dental surgery and some big deadlines and meetings at work.  I hope to be home and able to focus before the sun goes down tomorrow.  It's definitely darker, more fall like on me.  It comes out as almost a metallic red (beautiful).  But the metallic part dries down pretty quickly.  And it is not a vampy red.  Reds usually don't work very well for me, but this is just perfection.  I need a cool red for my skin tone/hair color combo.  Warm red make me look too brassy.  But my skin tone itself is slightly warm (just a little warmer than neutral).  This is like a cool red with a warm metal shimmer on me.  If that makes any sense at all.  It just works.


I just want to second this. I also got Cachtice yesterday and I was surprised how different it looks. You described it perfectly - a metallic red, not at all what I was expecting. I love it as well! It's my first NM order and I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 9, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I just want to second this. I also got Cachtice yesterday and I was surprised how different it looks. You described it perfectly - a metallic red, not at all what I was expecting. I love it as well! It's my first NM order and I'm really pleased with it.


Today in the daylight I think it looks almost more like a pinkish burgandy on me, not as "red".  But it still has that warm metallic top finish.  Still absolutely gorgeous.  I have over 100 lip products (truth be told I have not counted for several months and have been on a buying binge, so probably over 150).  I doubt that I will ever finish any of the lippies I have just because I have so many.  But this one, I am ordering an extra of.  That is how much I like it!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please tell me honestly, I can take it, I'm an adult...am I being a spoiled little brat for expecting a prompt response to an inquiry about an order? I ordered from StarCrushed at the start of August, understanding that her TAT at the time was 10 - 14 business days. I received a tracking email last week, but after 8 days it still hangs at "Pre-shipment infor sent to USPS." Now I'm not getting any replies to my inquiries about the package. I am not pleased. Even while the shop was closed Haus of Gloi responded to a question within an hour or two. Is it just that this kind of service has made me into a child with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, or that this is actually the standard to which companies must strive, or do I have a genuine and justifiable rant?
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be ordering from this shop again. I get it with some companies--Haus of Gloi recently put orders on hold, with an estimated re-opening point; Fyrinnae puts it right out there that one can expect a wait of up to 45 days. I can respect that: stick with what you say, and deliver when you say, and keep the customer focus and quality going, and I'm fine with a waiting period. But I do not appreciate being told that my stuff is on the way when it is apparently sitting on someone's desk or stuck between car seats or whatever for over a week; and when a question is asked, is it too much to expect the courtesy of a response?
> 
> ...



For what it is worth, she is in violation of FTC rules on internet sales.

This is from the FTC's website on mail, phone and internet sales.

http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-guide-mail-and-telephone-order-merchandise-rule

*What You Must Do If You Learn You Cannot Ship on Time*When you learn that you cannot ship on time, you must decide whether you will ever be able to ship the order. If you decide that you cannot, you must promptly cancel the order and make a full refund.

If you decide you can ship the order later, you must seek the customerâ€™s consent to the delay. You may use whatever means you wish to do this -- such as the telephone, fax, mail, or email -- as long as you notify the customer of the delay reasonably quickly. The customer must have sufficient advance notification to make a meaningful decision to consent to the delay or cancel the order.

Some businesses adopt internal deadlines that are earlier than those set by the Rule to ensure that their delay notices give all customers a meaningful opportunity to consent to the delay. If businesses fail to ship or give delay notifications by their internal deadlines, they automatically cancel the orders and make refunds.

In any event, *no notification to the customer can take longer than the time you originally promised or, if no time was promised, 30 days. If you cannot ship the order or provide the notice within this time, you must cancel the order and make a prompt refund.*

*What a First Delay Option Notice Must Say*In seeking your customerâ€™s consent to delay, the first delay notice you provide to the customer (the "delay option" notice) must include:


*a definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide a revised shipment date;*
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order and obtain a full and prompt refund; and*
*some means for the customer to choose to cancel at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number).*
*the following information when you cannot provide a revised shipping date:**the reason for the delay, and*
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship the merchandise.*

If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of 30 days or less,* you must inform customers that their non-response will be treated as a consent to the delay.*

Thus, your delay option notice might look something like this:

We will be unable to ship the merchandise listed above until [date 30 days or less later than original promised time]. If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you before we ship the merchandise to you, we will assume that you have agreed to this shipment delay.

(Many merchants add clarifying language such as "Remember, if you want the merchandise, donâ€™t call.")

If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of more than 30 days or states that you do not know when you will be able to ship, you must tell your customers that if they do not respond, the order will be cancelled automatically within the originally promised time plus 30 days.

For example, suppose you have a reasonable basis for being able to ship in 30 days and you have chosen to make no shipment representation in your advertising. Within the 30 day period after you receive the customerâ€™s properly completed order you learn that you cannot ship in time and, although you believe you will be able to ship at some point, you donâ€™t know when. Your delay option notice to the customer might look something like this:

Because [explanation of backorder problem], we are unable to ship the merchandise listed above. We donâ€™t know when we will be able to ship it.

If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you and we have not shipped by [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time -- in this example, 60 days after receipt of the properly completed order], your order will be cancelled automatically and your money will be refunded.

If you do not want your order automatically cancelled on [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time], you may request that we keep your order and fill it later. If you do request that we keep your order and fill it later, you still have the right to cancel the order at any time before we ship it to you. You may use our toll-free number, (800) 555-1234, either to request that we fill your order later or to cancel it.

Remember: You are required to explain the nature of the backorder problem only if you provide an indefinite revised shipment date. This explanation should be detailed enough to permit the customer to judge what the possible length of the delay might be.

You also have the option of seeking your customerâ€™s affirmative agreement to the delay. In any event, you must indicate what will happen if the customer does not respond.

*What Later Notices Must Say**If you cannot ship the merchandise by the definite revised shipment date included in your most recent delay option notice, before that date you must seek the consent of your customers to any further delay. *You must do this by providing customers a "renewed" delay option notice. A renewed delay option notice is similar in many ways to the first delay option notice. *One important difference: the customerâ€™s silence may not be treated as a consent to delay.*

*A renewed delay option notice must include:*


*a new definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide any date;*
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order immediately and obtain a full and prompt refund;*
*a statement that, unless you receive notice that the customer agrees to wait beyond the most recent definite revised shipment date and you have not shipped by then, the customerâ€™s order automatically will be cancelled and a prompt refund will be provided; and*
*some means for the customer to inform you at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number) whether the customer agrees to the delay or is canceling the order.*
*the following information when you cannot provide a new definite revised shipping date:*

*the reason for the delay, and*
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship.*
If you have provided an appropriate and timely delay option notice and the customer agrees to an *indefinite* revised shipment date, no additional delay notices are required.

*When You May Cancel an Order*Instead of seeking the customerâ€™s consent to delay, you can always cancel the order and send a refund. In that case, you must notify the customer and send the refund within the time you would have sent any delay notice required by the Rule.

*When You Must Cancel an Order**You must cancel an order and provide a prompt refund when:*


*the customer exercises any option to cancel before you ship the merchandise;*
the customer does not respond to your first notice of a definite revised shipment date of 30 days or less and you have not shipped the merchandise or received the customerâ€™s consent to a further delay by the definite revised shipment date;
the customer does not respond to your notice of a definite revised shipment date of more than 30 days (or your notice that you are unable to provide a definite revised shipment date) and you have not shipped the merchandise within 30 days of the original shipment date;
the customer consents to a definite delay and you have not shipped or obtained the customerâ€™s consent to any additional delay by the shipment time the customer consented to;
you have not shipped or provided the required delay or renewed option notices on time; or
you determine that you will never be able to ship the merchandise.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 9, 2014)

I have found a new Holy Grail item for me.  Based on the rec from @@Bflopolska I ordered a sample of Goddess Glow from ErzulieCosmetics.  I was a little worried it might not work for me since it is described as "pink".  I have very light skin that leans just slightly yellow, but I usually need a neutral foundation.  All over pinks can be troublesome for me because I have a lot of redness.  I have been putting this on after my primer (which I always mix with a little Hot Sand Illuminizer from NARS...it really makes my pores look smaller).  The to combat the redness factor I have been using Dr. Pickles Miraculous Beauty Dust in the green from My Pretty Zombie on top of it.  I then proceed with my usual foundation.  I have noticed a much healthier, smoother look to my face since I have been doing this.  I look much more "finished" yet natural.  I am about to order the full size.  She also had super fast shipping.  I ordered on a Sunday night and she shipped on Monday.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!  I have been lurking on this thread for a bit  and love seeing everyones hauls. 

Already making a list of things to get once my budget allows it. I know I definitely must have the Nic Cage glosses.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have found a new Holy Grail item for me.  Based on the rec from @@Bflopolska I ordered a sample of Goddess Glow from ErzulieCosmetics.  I was a little worried it might not work for me since it is described as "pink".  I have very light skin that leans just slightly yellow, but I usually need a neutral foundation.  All over pinks can be troublesome for me because I have a lot of redness.  I have been putting this on after my primer (which I always mix with a little Hot Sand Illuminizer from NARS...it really makes my pores look smaller).  The to combat the redness factor I have been using Dr. Pickles Miraculous Beauty Dust in the green from My Pretty Zombie on top of it.  I then proceed with my usual foundation.  I have noticed a much healthier, smoother look to my face since I have been doing this.  I look much more "finished" yet natural.  I am about to order the full size.  She also had super fast shipping.  I ordered on a Sunday night and she shipped on Monday.


I'm glad it worked! The pink in it is kind of deceptive, I think, because it really doesn't show up as pink shimmer. I find that it ends up making me look a little more even and a lot more wide awake. Sometimes I'll just use it alone, usually if I'm in a big hurry, and just wear a little mascara and lipstick and I look quite put-together.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I don't think you're being entitled about your order at all. I would email the company and say you're going to cancel the charge with your credit card company if she doesn't actually ship it. Pre-Shipment pretty much always signifies a label was printed, but hasn't been taken to the post office. I'll bet you get a response then.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please tell me honestly, I can take it, I'm an adult...am I being a spoiled little brat for expecting a prompt response to an inquiry about an order? I ordered from StarCrushed at the start of August, understanding that her TAT at the time was 10 - 14 business days. I received a tracking email last week, but after 8 days it still hangs at "Pre-shipment infor sent to USPS." Now I'm not getting any replies to my inquiries about the package. I am not pleased. Even while the shop was closed Haus of Gloi responded to a question within an hour or two. Is it just that this kind of service has made me into a child with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, or that this is actually the standard to which companies must strive, or do I have a genuine and justifiable rant?
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be ordering from this shop again. I get it with some companies--Haus of Gloi recently put orders on hold, with an estimated re-opening point; Fyrinnae puts it right out there that one can expect a wait of up to 45 days. I can respect that: stick with what you say, and deliver when you say, and keep the customer focus and quality going, and I'm fine with a waiting period. But I do not appreciate being told that my stuff is on the way when it is apparently sitting on someone's desk or stuck between car seats or whatever for over a week; and when a question is asked, is it too much to expect the courtesy of a response?
> 
> ...


*hugs* I agree with you though. Its infuriating when communication fails in times of less than stellar service, indie or not. I have a few companies now that I find I certainly gravitate towards if I want faster TAT and/or *extras*

I agree its hard not to have a sense of intitlement when you get an Indie order without samples or those cute extras since SO MANY of them do these things but far too often I find I get upset with Shipping/TAT issues over these extras.

Example, when I ordered from Victorian Disco in July I had been reading about her moving troubles and her estimated TAT was about 2 months. It was a hard call, as I can be super impatient. But I ordered a large amount of items anyways and told myself to "forget about it and be surprised" when it came. Her updates to social media have eased my mind countless times and I have never truly felt upset about waiting so long becasue she has been rather transparent about the delays. LOTS of people are upset waiting so long though and I also understand them, but I was already mentally prepped for a long TAT, so I am fine with it. However, when I suggest Indies to other friends I caution them to Victorian Disco because of this though. I will always let friends know if its a fast TAT or a longer one and if the have freebie samples or not...Perspective is a beautiful thing and helps our favorite companies grow for sure!

When other companies leave you hanging, especially past the stated TAT then don't respond to Emails...yeah that's a WHOLE other story. I don't care if they are the best most well loved company in the world, they need to get their act together and at least let their customers know whats up. That is certainly worth ranting and being irritated about!

~In other news, My Notoriously Morbid Blood Countess collection is estimated to get here Friday (I'd love to see other people's swatches etc if anyone is willing! I am so excited!! ) . My Haus of Gloi should be here within 48 hours I think, and my Aromaleigh prize shipped so that will be a matter of days too! On FB Linda said that the other half of the I+TA subs are shipping Wed and I think I'm in that group. Lots of pretties!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Bflopolska If you paid with Paypal and you're still within the time range, you can file a Paypal dispute. And yeah, unfortunately, a lot of people have had issues with Star Crushed Minerals.

@@Lolo22 Fyrinnae is one of those brands that sometimes randomly gets a huge influx of orders (or large orders) at once - which is why they over-exaggerate their TAT. It is also a brand that gets recognition (Temptalia, for example, talks about Fyrinnae) and they actually have a large order volume (Fyrinnae operates with multiple staff). Fyrinnae also enters some unique niches - which the owner has briefly referenced on IMAM.

Another note - there have been stories of Etsy store-owners offering discounts or free stuff to people who leave unfavorable reviews (in exchange for a favorable review or removal of the review). Unfortunately, that makes it harder to distinguish reliable brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh, let me know how Bonfire smells! I think... I may have... argh. *double checked* Okay, I did NOT order that, but I was tempted, so if it smells amazing, you will totally enable me to order it.
> 
> For the record - I've also ordered a mini Body Whip in Wanderlust and the Hair Mist in Nevermore (as well as a full size of the Deadwood perfume oil) so I will definitely weigh in on those products when I get them!


Holy mother of all that is good, what is a Hair Mist? I must try this thing.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Holy mother of all that is good, what is a Hair Mist? I must try this thing.


This is the description on their website:

"This nutrient-rich detangler and styling primer leaves hair shiny, soft, and bouncy. Baobab Seed Protein and Vitamin B5 form a protective layer to smooth rough edges, seal in moisture, reduce frizz and static electricity, and protect from heat styling stress. Nourishing herbal extracts moisturize and condition hair without weighing it down. Perfect on all hair types to improve manageability while making hair stronger and healthier with every use.

Spray on damp or dry hair and comb through."

I almost bought some myself, so if it gets good reviews I'll be purchasing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> This is the description on their website:
> 
> "This nutrient-rich detangler and styling primer leaves hair shiny, soft, and bouncy. Baobab Seed Protein and Vitamin B5 form a protective layer to smooth rough edges, seal in moisture, reduce frizz and static electricity, and protect from heat styling stress. Nourishing herbal extracts moisturize and condition hair without weighing it down. Perfect on all hair types to improve manageability while making hair stronger and healthier with every use.
> 
> ...


Ooh I'd love to know how that goes. I love spraying things in my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please tell me honestly, I can take it, I'm an adult...am I being a spoiled little brat for expecting a prompt response to an inquiry about an order? I ordered from StarCrushed at the start of August, understanding that her TAT at the time was 10 - 14 business days. I received a tracking email last week, but after 8 days it still hangs at "Pre-shipment infor sent to USPS." Now I'm not getting any replies to my inquiries about the package. I am not pleased. Even while the shop was closed Haus of Gloi responded to a question within an hour or two. Is it just that this kind of service has made me into a child with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, or that this is actually the standard to which companies must strive, or do I have a genuine and justifiable rant?
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be ordering from this shop again. I get it with some companies--Haus of Gloi recently put orders on hold, with an estimated re-opening point; Fyrinnae puts it right out there that one can expect a wait of up to 45 days. I can respect that: stick with what you say, and deliver when you say, and keep the customer focus and quality going, and I'm fine with a waiting period. But I do not appreciate being told that my stuff is on the way when it is apparently sitting on someone's desk or stuck between car seats or whatever for over a week; and when a question is asked, is it too much to expect the courtesy of a response?
> 
> ...


This is 2014.  Short of getting hit by a bus or kidnapped, there is no excuse for not answering emails in a timely fashion.  I've been in Ethiopia and Kyrgyzstan and still managed to answer personal emails, so it's absurd for a business owner to ignore you.

In other news, it's been a few days and I am completely in love with everything I got from My Pretty Zombie.  Brisket is my new favorite shadow color, and my first favorite that isn't a green or purple!

I also really need to stop making orders for the time being.  I made a couple more with the excuse of getting stuff for my mother's birthday, but I just counted and I have seven orders pending from various indies.  I think that makes me well stocked in every possible product category, even awesome purple blush!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 9, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I think that makes me well stocked in every possible product category, even awesome purple blush!


Purple blush is awesome! I *Might* be wearing some right this very moment myself &gt;.&gt;

...I have nothing but nice things to say about My Pretty Zombie blushes (and eyeshadows too), I LOVE them!

&lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Lolo22 To me, a Ghost Puffs smells like a homemade Rice Krispie treat! Mmmmmmm.........


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Purple blush is awesome! I *Might* be wearing some right this very moment myself &gt;.&gt;
> 
> ...I have nothing but nice things to say about My Pretty Zombie blushes (and eyeshadows too), I LOVE them!
> 
> &lt;3


I luuuuurve purple blush. I think I have 4? They are just so fun!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2014)

This might be slightly off topic, so I will put behind spoiler.  I am (in my own mind, linking it to this thread via the fact it concerns Etsy and Paypal which are 2 things indies use)  Mods if I took the link too far, please excuse this post



Spoiler



Ok I am like the last person and the face of the planet to not have a Pay Pal account. I purchased something from a seller on Etsy and like many Etsy sellers it had paypal as an option. Well since I do not have pay pal I have learned I can put in my CC and it will get charged and I do not have to use paypal. I got the notice via email (I think via etsy messenger) that my package had shipped and to check paypal for the tracking number.

But, um I do not have paypal? Is there any way to extract the tracking number?

I did end up having to join the 21st century and get paypal when I did the NM VC. So I tried to track the Etsy order via paypal that way and it either can't be done, or I am too technologically dense to figure it out.


Since all of you are indie/etsy/paypal pros I am hoping someone can steer me in the right direction.  TIA!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 9, 2014)

My aromaleigh order shipped! I ordered it yesterday. That is one fast TAT! Uber excited! I need to go to Michael's and get another container to put them in. I should've known 2 wasn't enough.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 9, 2014)

For those who enjoy indie perfume, I must give a shout-out to Theme Fragrance, which has its own website and also does Etsy. Their service is stellar, their shipping lightning quick, their communication and follow-through top-notch, and did I mention their products are muy excellente? Not too long ago I received my order and it contained the wrong color lip tint. The day I sent my message about it I was told to keep the wrong one (which turned out to be pretty nice!) and the right one would go out directly. Not only did I receive it today, but it came with a sample of another lip tint and a mini vanilla lip balm. And this was just Theme correcting a messed-up order!

I've been wearing both their sprays and oils for years and I love them. Those of you who like BPAL's Snake Oil may enjoy Unfolding Drama or Mixed Metaphor; Haus of Gloi Satyr fans will like Jour de Chance; and for you who like light, fresh and zingy, check out Sunlime or Seashell. They are affordable, wear like iron and the TAT is just about the best I've seen. The lip tints and balms are also wonderful and very inexpensive.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 10, 2014)

Why?! Why did I think it was a good idea to go to Black Rose Minerals for the first time tonight. Not only are they having a 40% off sale but they also have a Tolkien/Lord of the Rings inspired collection &gt;.&lt; My budget is already blown so I can't do any damage *for serious this time* but still, the art is super cute too! I wonder how much Tolkien makeup an elfy goth girl needs?
...on second thought, don't answer that...This thread is an enablers dream world. haha. &lt;3


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

So, it's bad when you're currently tracking 7 different packages and one makes it to your local post office (yay!), but you can't remember what the item is... I guess I'll just be surprised tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news I've tried three scents/products from Alchemic Muse, and I'm still very impressed with this company. I'll put my descriptions in a spoiler because I can get wordy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Bonfire - Mini Cream Soap - Fall Air, Mulled Cider, Woodsmoke

::: First off, a little bit goes a long way, so even with the mini I think it'll last for a while. This product worked wonderfully as a shaving cream! As far as the scent goes (also including the perfume oil) on me I immediately smelled of the woodsmoke with a faint smell of the mulled cider and fall air, after about 30 minutes or so I still had the faint woodsmoke smell with sweet notes from the mulled cider. My husband tried this scent as well, and immediately on him we smelled the spices of the mulled cider and a sweetness from the apples/cider. After about 30 minutes it was still just a faint smell of the spices and cider with a bit of the fall air...we never picked up on the woodsmoke with him. We both love the smell very much though, and I do think it is a universal scent.

Pumpkin Butter - Mini Foaming Body Scrub - Pumpkin Puree, Apple Butter, Golden Amber

::: This is another item that a little bit goes a long way. After using this product my skin does feel smoother, and it did foam up nicely in the shower. This scent combines all three very well, there wasn't really an overpowering scent out of this trio. It blended wonderfully and I could pick out all three scents perfectly.

Last...

Vanilla Oak - Perfume Oil - Vanilla Tobacco, Aged Oak, Precious Resins

::: Immediately once applied I could definitely smell the oak and vanilla with a hint of tobacco. After about 30 minutes it toned down, and the sweetness of the vanilla really came out (in a good way). I applied this 6 hours ago, and I can still smell it, so the staying power is there. This is a scent that I also believe could be universal depending on the body chemistry.

That's all for now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 10, 2014)

Took me a while to catch up, so for those of you wondering about Alchemic Muse's Hair Mist, I will try it out right when I get it and let y'all know. She's shipped already, so it should be this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 10, 2014)

...and finally the package from Starcrushed gets actually put into the mail! Still, however, no response to the messages sent her about it, which still burns me a little. In business, I don't care if you're selling seeds door-to-door or managing a huge company, communications should be addressed; it's just the polite thing to do, really.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@Lolo22 To me, a Ghost Puffs smells like a homemade Rice Krispie treat! Mmmmmmm.........


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 10, 2014)

Argh, I feel like crud today and need some happy. Can any of you fine enablers point me to any specials or sales in the indie world?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 10, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Argh, I feel like crud today and need some happy. Can any of you fine enablers point me to any specials or sales in the indie world?


Sweet Anthem Perfumes is offering 15% off orders of three or more samples with code JUSTTRYME.  Looks like normal sample price is $3.50.   I have not tried anything from them.  It was just the only sale code I saw posted on reddit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

How long does Haus of Gloi take to ship? Is she on some shipping hiatus and I wasn't aware? Haven't heard since Paypal did it's thing a while ago.. just ready for the yummy fall scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, I need to make a list - when my financial aid goes through, I think I'm going to make a few small indie purchases! Treat yoself. I didn't much get to treat myself at the end of the quarter because end of the quarter $$.. but I can when financial aid!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> How long does Haus of Gloi take to ship? Is she on some shipping hiatus and I wasn't aware? Haven't heard since Paypal did it's thing a while ago.. just ready for the yummy fall scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I need to make a list - when my financial aid goes through, I think I'm going to make a few small indie purchases! Treat yoself. I didn't much get to treat myself at the end of the quarter because end of the quarter $$.. but I can when financial aid!


I made a Haus of Gloi order on Sept. 4th and received a tracking email yesterday.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I made a Haus of Gloi order on Sept. 4th and received a tracking email yesterday.


Perfect! I placed mine on the 5th. Hope to hear soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

On the topic of discounts - Mad Lab Cosmetics on Etsy just opened and is having an opening sale of 20%  off with code REDDIT.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my first order from Darling Girl yesterday... 10 sample baggies plus I Smiled Once full size. I haven't tried anything yet, but I was a little disappointed because in the "It doesn't hurt to ask" box, I requested to swap out the Honey Pie GWP for the 10 Chalupas one from a previous week since I'd seen swatches of that and fallen in love. We'd communicated via facebook message because I added on to my order and she'd mentioned in the message that she saw that request and it wouldn't be a problem. I ended up receiving the Honey Pie one instead. Definitely a bummer, but not really something I feel comfortable messaging her about because it's a free GWP, not a mistake on something I actually paid for. 

On the other hand, I was really impressed with the sticker on that grumpy cat COTM. When I made my first Shiro order, I got full sizes of certain ones mainly for the cool sticker and was a little disappointed with the quality of them... kind of blurry and faded looking. But my cute little grumpy cat? Flawless, sharp image on a glossy sticker. Love it.



lovepink said:


> This might be slightly off topic, so I will put behind spoiler.  I am (in my own mind, linking it to this thread via the fact it concerns Etsy and Paypal which are 2 things indies use)  Mods if I took the link too far, please excuse this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see a response to this so I figured I'd look into it. I looked all over my Paypal account and the only place I found shipping info was on the summary page and that was all orders I'd paid for with Paypal, so I'm not sure if that would work for yours? If it's not there, I think your best bet would be to just message the seller on etsy and ask.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> This might be slightly off topic, so I will put behind spoiler.  I am (in my own mind, linking it to this thread via the fact it concerns Etsy and Paypal which are 2 things indies use)  Mods if I took the link too far, please excuse this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you create a shipping label through a payment you received in paypal, the purchaser will automatically get the tracking number tied to the transaction.  Since you didn't pay with paypal there is no way you could find this anywhere unless she sends it to you OR added your email address manually when she created the shipping label (not likely).  Hopefully that helps!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

My Blood Countess order looks like it might be delivered today!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I woke up to a shipping notice for my i+ta sub (which I can't wait to get!) and was just thinking that I'm not getting many packages lately but I still have quite a few indie orders I'm waiting on, when like magic, I got a shipping notification for my BPAL order!

Has anyone who bought stuff from the Hello Waffle or Geek Chic sales heard anything yet?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My Blood Countess order looks like it might be delivered today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I woke up to a shipping notice for my i+ta sub (which I can't wait to get!) and was just thinking that I'm not getting many packages lately but I still have quite a few indie orders I'm waiting on, when like magic, I got a shipping notification for my BPAL order!
> 
> Has anyone who bought stuff from the Hello Waffle or Geek Chic sales heard anything yet?


I ordered from Hello Waffle Aug. 29th and received tracking information yesterday.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My Blood Countess order looks like it might be delivered today!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I woke up to a shipping notice for my i+ta sub (which I can't wait to get!) and was just thinking that I'm not getting many packages lately but I still have quite a few indie orders I'm waiting on, when like magic, I got a shipping notification for my BPAL order!
> 
> Has anyone who bought stuff from the Hello Waffle or Geek Chic sales heard anything yet?


It took just under two weeks for me to get my first Hello Waffle order, which came last week. I have another that I placed in the middle of last week, and have yet to get notice of shipping; the first order, i was notified after about seven days. It took maybe six days to get from wherever in Canada she lives, to Buffalo.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My Blood Countess order looks like it might be delivered today!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I woke up to a shipping notice for my i+ta sub (which I can't wait to get!) and was just thinking that I'm not getting many packages lately but I still have quite a few indie orders I'm waiting on, when like magic, I got a shipping notification for my BPAL order!
> 
> Has anyone who bought stuff from the Hello Waffle or Geek Chic sales heard anything yet?


I think as per IMAM, Hello Waffle orders around the 800 range are being shipped this week. She's not working completely in order, though - if an order has something in it that needs to be restocked it will be jumped over until the restock is completed.

And I received an email from i+ta from today and thought that my subscription had shipped - it ended up just being an automated storenvy email asking me to review items from a previous order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Victorian Disco posted that they're on orders from July 24, which means I'm next!  I don't remember what I ordered, but I think it was every silver shadow on the website.  Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My Blood Countess order looks like it might be delivered today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I woke up to a shipping notice for my i+ta sub (which I can't wait to get!) and was just thinking that I'm not getting many packages lately but I still have quite a few indie orders I'm waiting on, when like magic, I got a shipping notification for my BPAL order!
> 
> Has anyone who bought stuff from the Hello Waffle or Geek Chic sales heard anything yet?


I ordered on 8/28 (before the GCC sale) and received a shipping notice Sunday (and Monday, but I think the second notice was triggered by it actually hitting USPS). It got here yesterday (I tend to get GCC stuff the day after it is handed over to USPS). I would guess you have another week (or more) for sale stuff.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Victorian Disco posted that they're on orders from July 24, which means I'm next!  I don't remember what I ordered, but I think it was every silver shadow on the website.  Can't wait to see them!!


Don't hold your breath.  I still don't have shipping notification for my order from July 21 (which she had been saying Since Aug 29 that they only had a handful of orders to finish before they would start on the July 21 orders).  I have asked about it.  She said she would check, but I have not heard back.  I notice it is not unusual to have people asking about orders that should have shipped based on what she is stating publicly, but don't seem to have.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Don't hold your breath.  I still don't have shipping notification for my order from July 21 (which she had been saying Since Aug 29 that they only had a handful of orders to finish before they would start on the July 21 orders).  I have asked about it.  She said she would check, but I have not heard back.  I notice it is not unusual to have people asking about orders that should have shipped based on what she is stating publicly, but don't seem to have.


Hmmmm that's sort of concerning. I saw her post from yesterday indicating they were done with things through the 24th too...My order was the 25th so hoping soon? I've sort of given up on this order though and it shows up when it shows up I guess.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Don't hold your breath.  I still don't have shipping notification for my order from July 21 (which she had been saying Since Aug 29 that they only had a handful of orders to finish before they would start on the July 21 orders).  I have asked about it.  She said she would check, but I have not heard back.  I notice it is not unusual to have people asking about orders that should have shipped based on what she is stating publicly, but don't seem to have.


Oh really??  Then I wonder what the point of the updates is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> According to FB, yours should have been done already.  I think I might give mine 2 more weeks and ask for a refund if I don't have it/tracking by then.  There's plenty of other places to spend money at.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guys!! I love the little community we have here and especially in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know for my Hello Waffle order, it was 847, but I also ordered a palette for the new Fringe collection and those weren't going to be ready until 9/5 so mine will probably take a bit longer. I'm so excited though!

GCC and Victorian Disco, I'll just be prepared to keep waiting as well.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 10, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order is suppose to be here today! *fingers crossed* I am further excited that I have a couple guys who are willing to do scent profiles with me since so many of these are either on the masculine or gender neutral side.
This is my first perfume/body indie order and I am really excited!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm excited to see all your pretties.  I'm on a no-buy for a bit (busy trying to buy pieces/make Halloween costumes for my family of 8 &amp; then Christmas. . . yikes Christmas presents!!!)  I'll definitely need some of the Christmas sets I know everyone will be coming out with (&amp; I am going to try to snag at least one of the Halloween sets from one of our companies depending on which one I like best).  But for now I'm living through all of you.  So post lots of pictures of your pretties.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 10, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm excited to see all your pretties.  I'm on a no-buy for a bit (busy trying to buy pieces/make Halloween costumes for my family of 8 &amp; then Christmas. . . yikes Christmas presents!!!)  I'll definitely need some of the Christmas sets I know everyone will be coming out with (&amp; I am going to try to snag at least one of the Halloween sets from one of our companies depending on which one I like best).  But for now I'm living through all of you.  So post lots of pictures of your pretties.


You should do what I have seen some other people do and start keeping your SecretSanta wish list early.  Just in case someone might want to...I mean just so you don't forget the things you saw and liked.  Then maybe they will still be around when you are shopping, or someone who bought one might not like it and they will know you might want to trade for it.  Yeah, that's what I mean.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugh, you guys.  I just got my Blood Countess order from NM, and there were *two* samples from the Winchester Gospels (Walking on Sunshine and Visions), and, ugh.  WHY DO WE HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY TO ORDER THEM?  You might look at the swatch photos and think, "Huh, they're pretty, but they're not *that* exciting."  Ignore that thought.  DUOCHROME FANTASIA, Y'ALL.  Of the unphotographable-by-me variety.  They're just *guh*.  I was bummed that the third wave of the Slay Me collection was going to be the only new thing next week, and I believe that whole collection is matte, and I'm not a matte fan, so I thought I wouldn't have anything to order.  I was oh so very wrong.  I'm very, very happy at this turn of events!

(And I ordered on a freebie Friday, and that particular week's freebie was your choice of Coffin Kisser, but I asked for a random one because I couldn't decide beyond knowing I *had* to have Cara &amp; Mel's Rampage, which I had already ordered, so I ended up with Booberry's Cookies as my freebie.  Now the big dilemma:  Give it to someone as part of a Halloween present or keep it for myself!  But not to the person I'm sending stuff for in a secret swap book exchange.  She still hasn't given me any wishlists!  How can you do a book gift exchange and not have an wishlist with Powell's or amazon?  I'm very close to just sending her three used books from my own collection and calling it good.  I'm not willing to spend money on one of these things if I don't have a list to work from since used books are a-okay.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, you guys.  I just got my Blood Countess order from NM, and there were *two* samples from the Winchester Gospels (Walking on Sunshine and Visions), and, ugh.  WHY DO WE HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY TO ORDER THEM?  You might look at the swatch photos and think, "Huh, they're pretty, but they're not *that* exciting."  Ignore that thought.  DUOCHROME FANTASIA, Y'ALL.  Of the unphotographable-by-me variety.  They're just *guh*.  I was bummed that the third wave of the Slay Me collection was going to be the only new thing next week, and I believe that whole collection is matte, and I'm not a matte fan, so I thought I wouldn't have anything to order.  I was oh so very wrong.  I'm very, very happy at this turn of events!


Squeee!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

@ @@Lolo22  Thanks for the Etsy/paypal advice!  I messaged her so hopefully I hear soon (I am afraid the package is stolen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I read up thread someone had a grumpy cat eyeshadow?  I want to see!  (off to google) I still want to get doge from Shiro after hearing about all it's champagne-y gloriousness!

@@marigoldsue good idea about updating SS list!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm watching the boy play Destiny and I'm curled up in a ball on his bed (I find this to be comfortable) and he looked at me, poked me, and said "What's wrong? No makeup to buy?"

Haha I think that's the universe's way of telling me to buy more pretties! I think I need Haus Of Gloi though. I hope VCs start going out soon too!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 10, 2014)

@@marigoldsue did you ever make an indie swaps thread?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 10, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@marigoldsue did you ever make an indie swaps thread?


No I didn't.  You were the only one that expressed any interest.  So I thought between the two of us it would just end up buried   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 10, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I'm watching the boy play Destiny and I'm curled up in a ball on his bed (I find this to be comfortable) and he looked at me, poked me, and said "What's wrong? No makeup to buy?"
> 
> Haha I think that's the universe's way of telling me to buy more pretties! I think I need Haus Of Gloi though. I hope VCs start going out soon too!


This is EXACTLY, down to the game, what is going on in our household tonight too lol. I think I may need a NM order. I just wish they had a mobile site because I am far too lazy (and cold, it's freezing here) to go get the laptop. No buy is blown OH WELL.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

You should make one and post the link here.  Maybe more people are interested but missed it in the thread as it moves fast.  I know I have a baggie of Shiro Girl on Fire I would love to have find a new home!

If I was more savvy on how to create threads I could make it (I know how) but the putting them under what category etc throws me off.



kaitlin1209 said:


> @@marigoldsue did you ever make an indie swaps thread?





marigoldsue said:


> No I didn't.  You were the only one that expressed any interest.  So I thought between the two of us it would just end up buried   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 10, 2014)

*cry* My HoG order won't be here until Friday. I want to smell good NOW!! I got my Sugar and Sprite order in tho, shall give a mini review when I get back from dinner. Some winners and one not so much.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You should make one and post the link here.  Maybe more people are interested but missed it in the thread as it moves fast.  I know I have a baggie of Shiro Girl on Fire I would love to have find a new home!
> 
> If I was more savvy on how to create threads I could make it (I know how) but the putting them under what category etc throws me off.


I do think its easy for stuff to get lost on this thread! That's probably what happened.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *cry* My HoG order won't be here until Friday. I want to smell good NOW!! I got my Sugar and Sprite order in tho, shall give a mini review when I get back from dinner. Some winners and one not so much.


I am also dyinnnngggg to get my HoG order. I mean I just ordered like 2 days ago so I have awhile but I want to smell like fall!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 10, 2014)

I am SO so irritated today. Since moving to this new apartment I have been trying to figure out my mail carriers delivery cycle and today I was suppose to have about 3 orders that show up as "estimated delivery date Wed sept 10th" and low and behold....
my mail carrier never even showed up today.
outgoing mail is still visible in the slot and not touched since early this am.

My USPS info hasn't updated to delivered on anything so I know I didn't miss anything,
Everything still says it should have been delivered today but it hasn't reached its end point yet.
I wouldn't be so upset if I wern't waiting on my Haus of Gloi pretties! I'm overreacting, but I sure hope this isn't a trend I should expect at this new address or I will be filling some serious postal service complaints!

In other news, Is anyone familiar with Aromaleigh's Limited Edition sets and their sell-out/end cycle times? I noticed she bumped her Diavoli set active 5 days early (and before my payday) and I am kinda worried there is risk of waiting to order till then vs right now. I noticed her Ancient Magicks set is LE but its been around for months so I would like to assume her limited sets are longer ran than the flash frenzy releases of others....Anyone have any perspective?


----------



## kyxli (Sep 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You should make one and post the link here.  Maybe more people are interested but missed it in the thread as it moves fast.  I know I have a baggie of Shiro Girl on Fire I would love to have find a new home!
> 
> If I was more savvy on how to create threads I could make it (I know how) but the putting them under what category etc throws me off.


I'd be interested in an indie trade thread! I have a bunch of samples and eyeshadows from subs that didn't work out for me, and I'd love to trade them for other indies.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> No I didn't. You were the only one that expressed any interest. So I thought between the two of us it would just end up buried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love this idea! I'm just so new to the whole "indie" thing, that I currently keep all of my pretties to myself...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay, so I know I complained that Impulse's new lipstick were just Metaluxe versions of some of the more popular matte pastels (which they are - I bought Chatterbox and it's just a Metaluxe of Space Cadet. However, I know a lot of you found the Opaque Matte formula too dry, so if you wanted to try a purple or pastel pink, the Metaluxe formula is much creamier) but I also purchased a sample of  one of her new Transforma-Chrome glosses.

Holy wow! I got Spector and it is seriously intense green shift on the lips. I want to buy full sizes of Spector and Gilded, but I am holding off during my no-buy. But if anyone likes glosses, these are super creamy, but not sticky at all - very smooth! I'd compare it to the UD Naked glosses or Chanel Glossimer formula. It doesn't have major lasting power - I wore mine over a nude gloss and it looked amazing, but disappeared after about two hours when I ate.

Anyway. She restocked the glosses recently, so I highly recommend trying a sample! It's in a clamshell, but the formula is thick enough that I had no problem and no mess applying a bit with my finger. Like I said, I know a lot of the ladies here were put off by the lipstick formula, but I really love these glosses! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm so happy that my GDE's Circus Collection came in today (with a very nice hand written note and great freebies!) The packaging alone is so great, and the colors are amazing! I hate that I don't have time to play with it tonight...I'm packing the family up for a mini vacation. It'll fit nicely in my luggage though, vacationing is a good time to play with new makeup right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

Here ya go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134164-the-indie-swap-thread/

I love this idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I think that since so many indie items are 'shareable,' this thread could also be used to request/swap samples. For example, if I really wanted to get a sample of Haus of Gloi's Ghost Puffs Pumpkin Butter...I could put that in my post &amp; then if someone has a full size, they could just send me a little sample of it in exchange for a sample of something they're looking for.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

My Alchemic Muse order arrived today! I am so so so excited to try the hair mist - it's pretty late, but I think I might still wash my hair, so I can give it a try. The scent Nevermore is amazing though, I took a quick whiff and it is really fresh and earthy, I can't wait to see what it will smell like in my hair.

The Deadwood perfume full size has an interesting composition compared to my sample - I can really, really smell the grass and leather of my application from the full size, which makes for an incredibly nostalgic scent. When I was growing up, I worked on a horse ranch and showed horses, and this scent reminds me of that - not that it smells like horses, but that it smells like so many things I associate with horses. It is definitely a scent I can see myself wearing on a daily basis, year round.

Didn't crack into the Body Whip so can't give feedback on that, but bless her heart, I got a sample of the bar soap in the Bonfire of all scents. I am SO excited to try it out!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm supposed to get Haus of Gloi and an empty Coastal Scents palette/pans tomorrow, and shadows from Eccentric Cosmetics have shipped so I should have that by the end of September. I'm also getting a new makeup storage unit delivered today....I basically am at Christmas levels of excitement!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 11, 2014)

*INDIE FREEBIE FOR THE FIRST 23 TO PM ME*

On September 24, 1991 my life changed in the most miraculous way ever.  That was the day that I gave birth to my first child, Elizabeth.  Nothing I have done before or since in my life has compared to what it has meant to me to be her mother.  Elizabeth was an amazing young lady, kind, caring, thoughtful, inclusive, smart, feisty and someone who knew the value of life and truly lived each moment.  In December of 2004, at the age of 13, Elizabeth was diagnosed with a rare bone marrow failure disease called Aplastic Anemia.  We later found out that her AA was caused by an even rarer disease called Dyskeratosis Congenita.  Each of these disease effects less than 1 in a million. On May 11 of 2010, after having been dependent upon blood transfusions every week and a half to two weeks for the last two plus years, Elizabeth underwent a bone marrow transplant.  On September 3, she went into ICU with a complication from transplant called Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome.  Elizabeth spent the rest of her life on assisted breathing and passed away in my arms shortly after midnight on December 1, 2010.  She was 19.

Elizabeth had dreams of becoming a journalist.  She was very socially minded and compassionate.  I am sure she would have been an outstanding journalist.  She had a fantastic scholarship waiting for her at the college of her dreams in New York City.  She graduated high school from her hospital bed in Minnesota, and never made it back home, let alone to college.  As a budding journalist, Elizabeth decided to blog during her transplant journey.  She called her blog "A Reason to Smile" and she ended each post with something that had made her smile.  Her message was to encourage others that no matter how rough life may seem at the moment, if you looked around you, you could ALWAYS find a reason to smile.

Since losing Elizabeth, I try to do random things from time to time to bring a smile to other people as a way to honor her memory.  The first birthday of hers that I faced without her for example, I went to NYC and met up with a couple of her close friends.  We bought 20 (that would have been her age that year) pink gerbera daisies (her favorite color and flower) and gave them to random people on the street.  We told them we were celebrating someone special to us that day and hoped they would help us honor her memory by accepting this flower as a reason to smile.

This year, I contacted Dawn Eyes Cosmetics and had a shadow created for Elizabeth.  Dawn is creating custom shadows as a fundraiser for her sister's medical expenses.  I sent Dawn a picture of a painting that was given to me after Elizabeth's death.  I told Dawn I didn't really have a vision of what I wanted the color to be.  But that Elizabeth's favorite color was pink and I wanted some warmth to the shadow as I wanted to name it "Reason to Smile."  I asked Dawn to look at the painting and go from there.  The shadow she came up with gave me goose bumps.  When I look at it, it just seems to radiate the warmth and sparkle of Elizabeth's personality.  Under the spoiler I have put pictures of the painting and of the shadow.

Since Elizabeth would have turned 23 this year, I would like to send sample baggies of this shadow to the first 23 people who PM me their address.  All I ask is that you wear it and a smile on Wednesday, September 24 in honor of Elizabeth.  Please help me celebrate her memory!

(If anyone falls in love with this color, Dawn will be selling all of these specially created shadows on her website in a collection called Kate's Colors.  Full size is $6 and all proceeds go to her sisters medical fund)



Spoiler








A satiny pink-to-coral color changing finish over a soft peach base, glistening with violet-to-pink-to-gold color changing glitter. Stunning and sure to bring you a smile!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue oh my gosh that made me tear up at my desk. So sweet of you and how nice of dawn eyes! I have never bought anything from her....but I certainly will now!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2014)

wow @@marigoldsue your story is so touching and I can't believe how perfect the color turned out.  It looks like smiles and sunshine!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 11, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> No I didn't.  You were the only one that expressed any interest.  So I thought between the two of us it would just end up buried   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A trade thread would be nice.  I like the idea of buying collections, but it seems like there's always a shade or two I wouldn't use.  Trading would be the solution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I could never imagine, this is such a beautiful way to honor someone so truly outstanding. *hugs* The color is amazing too. &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue your post was so very moving and really helps put life into perspective!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Such a beautiful gesture to honor a beautiful woman. So sorry for your loss. The color is gorgeous. *hugs*


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Such a beautiful way to honor you daughter's memory every year, I am sure she too is smiling down on you. :wub: :sunshine:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 11, 2014)

Haus of Gloi came today! *finally*
I am in love with Persephone's Descent, Pumpkin Queen the most at first sniff. Ill have to play around with the scents a bit more before I find favorites to wear as they smell very different on skin vs the vials/jars and I can only really test one at a time. I was hoping Id like Spider Silk a bit more, but It didn't grab me as much as the above two. I'll have to do some more testing as I don't "not" like it, its just very different. I understand why Ghost Puffs is SO popular, it smells divine but I actually wish it were a candle scent vs a body one as I want my whole house to smell like it!
Overall, I really like my order and the challenge of exploring different scents and such that goes with it! Ill do a better review in a few days.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2014)

Eeeee! Espionage Kickstarter update time! If they fund, everyone at the $50 level or higher get two backer-only wrap designs as bonus freebies -- and one of them is GLITTERY GLOW-IN-THE-DARK BAKER STREET WRAPS. You have until October 6th to jump on board.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

@marigoldsue So sorry for your loss. I teared up reading your post. That is a beautiful way to honor your daughter. Just looking at the color makes me smile. Sending tons of hugs your way  :hugs3:


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue - what a gorgeous color and a beautiful memory. I'll check out the collection.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss marigoldsue.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 11, 2014)

Someone enable me please!

I have a couple samples in my cart at Haus of Gloi. I want to try a couple scents before getting the scrubs and the pumpkin butter. But do I really need any more perfume or lotions.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I just wanna give you the biggest hug in the world!! Such a beautiful story to open up to this morning &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 

@ Squeaaaal, I can't wait to play with mine tomorrow! 

Now, for my Sugar and Sprite mini review. I got a Halloween sampler with Diabolique, Grimoire, and Carnivale Macabre. 

The packaging was SUPER freaking cute. Like I adoreeeeed it. 













Diabolique - Described as "Orange blossoms dripping with sticky black honey, warm gingerbread, 3 vanillas, tea leaves and aloeswood" Mmm, I liked this one. Honey came out more to me than the gingerbread and the orange wasn't overpowering either. I love tea notes so I think it was a nice balance. Sweet, but not sickeningly so. Wore on me for about 6 hours. Definitely preferred it after an hour or two into the dry down. 

Grimoire - Described as "Ancient dusty spices, fire, smoke, charred wood, and turned earth." Definitely very earthy on me. Sadly, I liked this one the least. I was hoping for more smoke/fire, but mostly just earth and dusky. The first hour or so I really hated it, like I wanted it off of me. Perhaps the notes just hated my body chemistry. I'm sure this would smell pretty good on a dude though! Or perhaps layered with something? It also didn't seem to last as long either. 

Carnivale Macabre - Described as "A steaming cup of espresso, butter chocolate, black patchouli, and tiny spiced muffins sprinkled with cracked pepper and crumbles of hazelnut."I read elsewhere as someone saying this reminded them of candy corn and it definitely does the same to me. I was hoping for more of the espresso and chocolate to come out as it wore on, but it mostly stayed sweet. I wonder where the black pepper came in? While I wish it had some more depth, it still smelled nice. Lasted quite a while on me too.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 11, 2014)

For anyone interested in ordering from Dawn Eyes Cosmetics - her website is super geocities-esque and non-user friendly. The eyeshadows, however, are well-priced and people seem to love them - If you're having difficulty ordering, just send her an email. The Kate's Colors custom colors may also still be up if anyone is interested in doing that.   

@@marigoldsue To repeat what other people have said - thank you so much for sharing your story (to honor the memory of a bright, young woman; and to bring awareness to the disease that took away something so positive). And despite your tremendous loss, I hope September 24th gives you something to smile about, especially since it sounds like it's something Elizabeth would have wanted.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Someone enable me please!
> 
> I have a couple samples in my cart at Haus of Gloi. I want to try a couple scents before getting the scrubs and the pumpkin butter. But do I really need any more perfume or lotions.


Yes, you do need more perfume and lotion. I have loved all of the perfume oils that I have tried from them. A little goes a long way and wears for a long time for me. The lotions are super creamy and moisturizing but not heavy.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 11, 2014)

I do still have several of the Reason to Smile sample bags left up for grabs.  Just PM if you want one.  I will probably posy in the MUT thread in the morning if there are any left.  But I wanted the Indie girls to get first shot, since you guys are so often MY reason to smile!!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I am so sorry about your daughter but thank you for sharing with us.  She sounds like an amazing young lady and I love all the ways you have come up with to honor her and her memory each year.

@ Thanks for making the trade thread!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to thank whomever it was that suggested using bead holder things from michaels to put samples in. Picked up 2 today (walmart apparently sells them too) and all my samples are de-baggied!! Looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendation for indie liquid shampoos? I'm over store bought and want some crazy/fun scents that aren't full of chemicals. Found a few that look promising on etsy but would love to get a recommendation.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for indie liquid shampoos? I'm over store bought and want some crazy/fun scents that aren't full of chemicals. Found a few that look promising on etsy but would love to get a recommendation.


Cocoa pink has some shampoos, and they have a huge selection of scents. I haven't actually tried their shampoo, but I really like their conditioner.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2014)

kyxli said:


> Cocoa pink has some shampoos, and they have a huge selection of scents. I haven't actually tried their shampoo, but I really like their conditioner.


WOW I can't believe how many completely awesome scents they have!! Like 6 different kinds of marshmallows. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I want to thank whomever it was that suggested using bead holder things from michaels to put samples in. Picked up 2 today (walmart apparently sells them too) and all my samples are de-baggied!! Looks so pretty!!!


I found some at Ross, too, so if you don't have a craft-type store near you, check out the discount shops!


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 12, 2014)

So I'm hoping someone can help with this... I'm looking for apple scents. Like fresh picked/bitten apple scents. No cinnamon or caramel added just wonderfully apple.

ETA: I have BPAL's Poisoned Apple which I like but its not the fresh scent I'm looking for. I also have Snow White Tea from Black Violet otw.

As a reference of something but not indie I love ulta's apple envy. I'm really looking for Indie.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 12, 2014)

I had planned an Ulta purchase today but they discontinued the palette I wanted. So instead I put my money towards my first indie eyeshadow purchase! I ordered GDE's Halo collection and Paper Runway (plus blushes, because I've been wanting purple blush lately). 

I feel like I should wait for that purchase to arrive, and to see how I even like dealing with loose shadows...

but on the other hand, I just looked up swatches for Shiro's hobbit collection, and I am Groot. And, yeah. I maybe need all of it.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 12, 2014)

First off: Hello everyone!

Secondly: Why did I click on this topic?! Oh, the pain to my wallet! You all are a wealth of information. It's great!

I've been looking for new fall-scented bath and body stuff, so I searched "pumpkin" on this site and found this thread.

I ordered a bunch of small stuff from Alchemic Muse. I got Pumpkin Butter scented things, a perfume sampler, and a soap sampler.

Then I went to Sugar and Spite and got three little sample scents from their Halloween collection.

I looked at Haus of Gloi, but I think I'll wait for a restock of the autumn/pumpkin scents.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2014)

And now for a public service announcement: if you have to put on some loose shadow in a bit of a hurry and some of it drops off under your eyes and causes some colorful speckling, the sticky part of a sticky note lightly pressed over it can undo most if not all of the damage.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled enabling.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2014)

And on the "about damn time" front, my package from StarCrushed has FINALLY reached Buffalo and is out for delivery today. I still don't know if I'll ever order from her again; the shadows will have to practically secure my eternal salvation at this point. It should never have taken 9 days between this "pre-shipment info" thing and the actual shipment, and when I make an inquiry I expect a response. I wonder if it would be the appropriate thing to do, to have my review in Etsy reflect this, or if it would be just passive-aggressive?

On the other hand...Alkemia on the way to me today too--three days after ordering! I ended up ordering a full-size Ardorem 21 as a very blind buy, based solely on the description of the ingredients (apparently it is very spicy!) and the fact that it's inspired by tarot, specifically the major arcana. If I like it and the samples I asked for as much as I think I will, I'll grab one of their three-for-30 full-size specials.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, super I-don't-know-what-I'm-talking-about newb question. I'm pretty new to makeup in general and just discovered indies a couple weeks ago. I'm doing surprisingly well with the loose shadow but I'm struggling a little with lip gloss. I got a clamshell of one of Shiro's Nic Cage glosses and I love it a ton, but what's the least messy way to apply? If I use my finger I wind up getting more on my finger than I do on my lips. I think the answer is either a) I'm a klutz who should avoid gloss in general or B) I just need to bite the bullet and buy a full-size with a doe-foot applicator. Is there a third way I'm missing?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2014)

@@sefkhet Lip brush. If you're going to stick around indies and especially if you decide to branch out into subs, do yourself a favor and get a lip brush sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Ok, super I-don't-know-what-I'm-talking-about newb question. I'm pretty new to makeup in general and just discovered indies a couple weeks ago. I'm doing surprisingly well with the loose shadow but I'm struggling a little with lip gloss. I got a clamshell of one of Shiro's Nic Cage glosses and I love it a ton, but what's the least messy way to apply? If I use my finger I wind up getting more on my finger than I do on my lips. I think the answer is either a) I'm a klutz who should avoid gloss in general or B) I just need to bite the bullet and buy a full-size with a doe-foot applicator. Is there a third way I'm missing?


Just get a brush. Maybelline and Posh have inexpensive retractable or covered brushes that work very well. I cannot stand dipping my fingers into pots of lip color, and I end up smearing it all over the place if I do. The brush gets it on the lips instead of the face, and keeps me from getting gloss under my nails.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 12, 2014)

I knew I was missing something obvious! Thank you @@meaganola and @@Bflopolska!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 12, 2014)

So my willpower crumbled and I just made a Shiro order.  I'm jumping down the sub-rabbit hole and ordered a custom opaque gloss in Mockinjay!  Here's to hoping it's as awesome in real life as it is in my head :smilehappyyes:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 12, 2014)

At Haus of Gloi every pumpkin butter I want is out of stock for the 2oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it would be wise to just order samples and then go from there to see if I like any before commiting to a full aize pumpkin butter. Plus free shipping on the perfume oils.

ETA: I just ordered the Vice, Apothecary, Mango Sticky Rice, and Cozy Sweater perfume samples. I am so excited about Vice! If it smells like I think it does, than I am definitely buying a full size pumpkin butter! Smelly goodies come to me!

I blame you all! Such enablers! :laughing:   Also: OT, but holy poo I now see the wonders of paypal! How come it took this long to figure this uselful tool out?!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 12, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> At Haus of Gloi every pumpkin butter I want is out of stock for the 2oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it would be wise to just order samples and then go from there to see if I like any before commiting to a full aize pumpkin butter. Plus free shipping on the perfume oils.
> 
> Edit: Can anyone vouch for Vice?? If it smells exactly like the description than I may just go ahead and get a full size or get at least a scrub.


Haus of Gloi is planning on doing another restock on the 28th (with additional scents) - so hopefully there's still a chance to get the minis if you want them.

And I just finished an exam week (4 exams)! So I want to reward myself with something - I just need to decide what (I'm currently thinking Aromaleigh for the Diavoli and Dryades collections... but I'm going to wait a bit on the chance they're part of a weekly or Monday sale)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also just received the shipping info for my innocent + twisted alchemy subscription, and I'm excited that I'll be able to play with it next week.

innocent + twisted alchemy currently has a 25% off sale for orders $6+ (no code necessary) - ends Tuesday at 1am PST: http://www.innocenttwistedalchemy.com/

Fyrinnae just released their Halloween collection (should be permanent since they don't do limited edition): http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=58

Darling Girl now has glosses on their site: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_135/Liquid-Kiss-Luxe--Balm-Gloss.htm (note: the new Who Ya Gonna Call? collection is coming out on the 14th).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 12, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haus of Gloi is planning on doing another restock on the 28th (with additional scents) - so hopefully there's still a chance to get the minis if you want them.
> 
> And I just finished an exam week (4 exams)! So I want to reward myself with something - I just need to decide what (I'm currently thinking Aromaleigh for the Diavoli and Dryades collections... but I'm going to wait a bit on the chance they're part of a weekly or Monday sale)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also just received the shipping info for my innocent + twisted alchemy subscription, and I'm excited that I'll be able to play with it next week.
> 
> ...


ohh thanks!

I havn't tried Fyrinnae yet, but I think I want NEED Faust! I think they will be my next order!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 12, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haus of Gloi is planning on doing another restock on the 28th (with additional scents) - so hopefully there's still a chance to get the minis if you want them.


Yay, thanks!  This time I'm going in with definite plan :smilehappyyes:    All the smores will be mine!!

eta:  By the way, I find it hilarious that the "yay" in my comment links to an adchoice for Downy Unstoppables...


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 12, 2014)

@@chibimorph, did you pick anything up from Fryinnae?? I got: Last Kiss (mini), Demon's Desire (full size), Pixie Epoxy (mini), All Hallows Eve (mini), and Hollywood Sorcery (mini).

Also, YAAAAAS, my HoG came in today and it's all AMAZEBALLS. Whyyyy didn't I order more?? Why didn't I get more than 1 lip balm? Whyyy does Tobac smell so incredible? Can I eat any of this??? 





Olde Cider Haus Pumpkin Butter- Ummm YUMMM in a jar. I wish I got this in FS. Curses!! It smells so good. Like a great fall candle, but not sickeningly sweet. 

Spider Silk Sugar Scrub - I'll have to use this in the shower today, FOR SCIENCE I say, just to get a good idea of the smell. I catch a bit of it, but not so much. I wasn't too sure on this smell, and I wanted a scrub so it seemed best to order it in this. 

Tobac - I have this on now. Holy sh*t snacks. I love it. SO happy that you guys raved here bc I went in blind FS. The smokiness isn't overpowering. I smell sexy. Like a sexy, wealthy, mysterious, broad. Yes, broad. I feel like I should be in a speakeasy with red lipstick on. 

Pumpkin Eater - Another blind FS purchase but hells yes so far. From the bottle, I am in love. It's obviously completely different from Tobac, but I can't wait to get it on me and see what it does with my skin. I'm stoked to see what gets amped up. 

Cherry Licorice Lip Balm - Good god, I'm in love. I shall order at least 2 more during the restock. The balm feels amazing on. 

Persephone's Descent - This was my free sample. I'll have to again try this, but out of the bottle, I am surprised at how much I enjoy this. I usually don't like fruity that much in perfumes, but this smells really, really nice. I might get this in the hair oil! 

Overall, can it be restock date yet so I can drop another $50??!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 12, 2014)

@@rachelshine Not yet! The site is currently down and I'm still struggling with whether I should purchase now or wait - I want to grab some lip lustres (in addition to eye shadow, of course) but I'm currently project panning my lip products (I haven't purchased a single lip product since January). I'm also waiting to see if Shiro is going to have a Halloween lip gloss - because I feel like that should be an exception  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . But Ominous and Demon's Desire look like they'll be so much fun to play with!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 12, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@rachelshine Not yet! The site is currently down and I'm still struggling with whether I should purchase now or wait - I want to grab some lip lustres (in addition to eye shadow, of course) but I'm currently project panning my lip products (I haven't purchased a single lip product since January). I'm also waiting to see if Shiro is going to have a Halloween lip gloss - because I feel like that should be an exception  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . But Ominous and Demon's Desire look like they'll be so much fun to play with!


Can you teach me self control?????  No lip products since Jan?  I had to pull over on the way to work this morning and purchase 2.  I have already placed an order for another one.  And I have been eyeing the new lip lustres.  (oh and I purchased the new Darling Girls earlier this week)


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Can you teach me self control?????  No lip products since Jan?  I had to pull over on the way to work this morning and purchase 2.  I have already placed an order for another one.  And I have been eyeing the new lip lustres.  (oh and I purchased the new Darling Girls earlier this week)


Haha! It's just because I'm more cognizant of the fact that lip products are liquidy/creamy and can go bad (and it touches the lips/mouth so I keep thinking about bacterial accumulation even though I know there are preservatives and ingredients to prevent growth) - it's mainly the "ick" factor that maintains my resolve  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am so sad because my HoG order had a perfume oil sample of Pumpkin Queen instead of Old Cider Haus.  Now I'm going to have to make an order blindly next restock, I really hope that scent is as good as everyone says.  I would also love if these were candles or something instead of/in addition to body products!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> At Haus of Gloi every pumpkin butter I want is out of stock for the 2oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it would be wise to just order samples and then go from there to see if I like any before commiting to a full aize pumpkin butter. Plus free shipping on the perfume oils.
> 
> ETA: I just ordered the Vice, Apothecary, Mango Sticky Rice, and Cozy Sweater perfume samples. I am so excited about Vice! If it smells like I think it does, than I am definitely buying a full size pumpkin butter! Smelly goodies come to me!
> 
> I blame you all! Such enablers! :laughing:   Also: OT, but holy poo I now see the wonders of paypal! How come it took this long to figure this uselful tool out?!


I have the Vice Pumpkin Butter and Perfume Oil and it basically smells like heavenly s'mores and coffee. I want to eat it, I literally want to eat it. It is too much for me to wear as an every day scent, but I put it on before bed and fall asleep smelling like how I imaging Heaven smells like. :lol:


----------



## BSquared (Sep 12, 2014)

My haus of gloi order is shipped!! Commmeeee to me my pretties.

Now I'll know exactly what to order when restock time comes around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Sep 12, 2014)

I ordered from Alchemic Muse late last night, and it's already shipped! It should be here Monday. That's crazy.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 12, 2014)

And GDE order in. And now onto alchemic muse to take a gander at what they have. My husband is being a mega weenie so his paypal account is apologizing for his behavior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, Im going to rave a bit on Aromaleigh for a second. (I have already loved the colors I have tried, but this experience should be shared)
So last week I was lucky enough to win a weekly give away on Facebook. My prize was 4 eyeshadows of my choice (Autism Awareness colors excluded) and I have been dying to try her Dryades collection so I picked 4 colors from there. She shipped my prize out the next day and with a very friendly email as well. This was Monday of this week. On Thursday of this week, 3 days later, my package arrived!

Not only did she give me the eyeshadows requested but she also included FOUR more samples from the Dryades collection! Out of a 10 color collection, I got 8 for 100% free. I have been beyond ecstatic over her generosity and as I expected, I LOVE these colors.

I've only tried 2 of the colors but from what I have noticed they have a very matte base with a duochrome shift. They aren't glitter bombs but they do have glitter, they don't really shimmer,  but are subtle earthy colors. I like this tons. They are "different" than what I am use too. She suggests using a cream based primer under them to get the duochrome effect vs a glitter glue/foiling epoxy, etc and I find this very very accurate. I have been putting them over NYX milk crayons and they react perfectly to this base. However, they are REALLY hard to photograph because they look like something totally (almost entirely) different in various lights. The photos on her site do the best job at capturing the 'in person" duochrome shift colors. I did my best though. These were swatched over a cream primer.



Spoiler








From top to bottom (and then left to right) *I hope that's not too confusing since there is some overlap on the close ups, just comment if you aren't sure which one is which*.:
Othreis
Kraneia

Pitys

Kyllene

Dryope
Ekho
Hesperides
Daphnis
*see what I mean about looking like a 100% different color in different lighting! These are really quite unique!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 12, 2014)

One of my favorite discovered things about Indie perfume oils is that some of them smell even more amazing mixed with another scent. Haus of Gloi Tobac and Pumpkin Eater...just trust me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay, so I got paid today and I've been really good this week, considering how little self control I have. The only order I placed was a Freebie Wednesday order from GDE so I've really only spent $19 on makeup this week.

I know I want to order Darling Girl's Who Ya Gonna Call order when that comes out, but for today I was thinking about treating myself to an Alchemic Muse order. It sounds like their TAT is super fast so they seem like a perfect choice since I'm moving in a couple weeks. I'm just mildly terrified of their shipping charges. The stuff in my cart right now has amassed $25.75 in shipping charges alone. Is that for real??

Also, super tempted to place a Fyrinnae order, but am not really sure what to expect TAT-wise since they just released new stuff. Normally I wouldn't care, but since I'm moving I figure I should probably just wait a bit.

eta Also, my i+ta sub came today! Everything looks awesome and I'm super excited about it. The extras are seriously awesome as well. 



Spoiler



My variations were Mermaid for the Midsummer Dreams Apothecary sample and Orbital for the Scaredy Cat shadow.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> One of my favorite discovered things about Indie perfume oils is that some of them smell even more amazing mixed with another scent. Haus of Gloi Tobac and Pumpkin Eater...just trust me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will totally have to try this. Thanks!

I'm beginning to think I have a different scent profile than most here haha! I am rather slowly going though my Haus of Gloi scents and I really don't like Olde Cider Haus, Ghost Puffs smells lovely but almost "too sweet" for me. My favorites so far are Persephone's Descent, Pumpkin Queen, Pumpkin Eater (I have found huge love for this today, on me I smell more apple in Pumpkin Eater than I do in Olde Cider Haus....curious) and Spider Silk has really grown on me.

Tomorrow I will test The Horsemen and Tobac....at first sniff I do not think I will wear them well but who knows?

Generally I am a citrus and fruit fragrance sort of gal. I don't care much for floral scents and I like a bit of spice but not much musk. In my head I want to call them "playful or flirty" scents vs "sultry, seductive" ones or "juvenile, candy" ones I don't know if that makes sense...lol.

More than anything, I have been enjoying playing with them and reading your stories! I don't think Im going to venture too far into indie perfumes/lotions this season as I am more into Harvest/Halloween indie cosmetics, but I might for winter holidays as I also love minty scents and Im sure that will be a front runner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2014)

Another really interesting thing about perfume oils:  Sometimes you get some serious magic if you apply a new layer of a scent on top of an hours-old one of the same scent!  Then you have the base notes from the old application mixing with the top notes from the fresh application rather than a mix of two different oils.  Depending on the oil, it can be *amazing*. 

Tonight/this weekend, I'm anxiously stalking the BPAL Halloweenie update.  It looks like the Miskatonic Valley is opening a tourism bureau!  Whoo!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 12, 2014)

Annnnd I just placed a huge Haus of Gloi order.  I just got a rewards card from Sprint for a framily plan bonus...so this happened:

1x Rose City Soft Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar
1x Troika Bubbling Scrub - 2oz Mini Size Jar 
1x Moon Dog Perfume Oil - Sample Vial 
1x Satyr Perfume Oil - Sample Vial 
1x Persephone's Descent Perfume Oil - Sample vial
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle 
1x Spider Silk Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle
1x Lavender Sugar Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar 
1x Elevenses Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar 

Spider Silk I don't love in the vial but it smells awesome on me. Tobac is also amazing on my BF and he actually asked me to place this order.  Now I will probably get some Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter and Olde Cider Haus stuff during restock and then I will be set (lol jk.)


----------



## Imberis (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh no. I just ordered like 30 samples from Aromaleigh! Some of those eyeshadow colors are so beautiful. I don't have anything like those duochromes in my makeup collection.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

Scent is so subjective and chemistry is so important! I know without even testing a perfume that I can pretty much wear any musky/heavy/seductive type fragrance, whether men's or women's. (In my opinion) They smell the best on me and they are what I like the most, year round. I just have to be careful that I don't go too heavy handed! :laughno: I don't always like them, but I always know they will smell good on me.

Fruity scents, on the other hand, are the complete opposite! I can use fruity body wash, or even light body mists that wear off quickly, but anything from cologne on up is a no-go. Fruit scents turn sickly on me, so I avoid like the plague anything with fruit. The same, to a lesser degree, with citrus. Muskier citrus notes like bergamot or orange I love, but the super fresh lemon or lime don't work for me. It gets pretty stinky when I try those so... yeah. :lol:

Floral and Gourmand fall into an in-between category that are dependent on how much of the scent notes that I do and do not like they hold. I seriously pour over scent descriptions any time I buy a fragrance untested, because even one word can make all the difference! Luckily my body chemistry has been so stable since, probably the end of puberty or so, that I rarely get a bad one. Last time I made a mistake was when I bought on a whim NEST White Sandalwood. On paper it looked perfect, but in reality it was so bad. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Had to return it, and I felt terrible.

Annnnd, now I've rambled on for like, ten minutes about scent in the Indie thread. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my computer freaked and posted my half formed thoughts, so that's the reason for the edit, and I am sorry if you saw the unedited post. :lol:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

Placed my first Alchemic Muse order! 

I got one perfume sample trio, one soap sample set, 4 mini whipped soaps, 4 mini foaming body scrubs, and one mini body whip. All different scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My BPAL imp order was delivered today, but they put it in my apartment office so I can't get it until tomorrow. I have two GDE packages coming tomorrow as well... my OTM and my Halo collection sample jars.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 13, 2014)

@, did Alchemic Muse refund the excess shipping charges? I was looking at their store last night and I thought I saw something about that. They have so much amazing looking stuff!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> @, did Alchemic Muse refund the excess shipping charges? I was looking at their store last night and I thought I saw something about that. They have so much amazing looking stuff!


They did when I ordered from them last week. I ordered stuff for my mother's birthday and she got everything just a few days later!  I then used the extra few $$ sitting in my Paypal account to justify a large Shiro order...


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Ok, Im going to rave a bit on Aromaleigh for a second. (I have already loved the colors I have tried, but this experience should be shared)
> 
> So last week I was lucky enough to win a weekly give away on Facebook. My prize was 4 eyeshadows of my choice (Autism Awareness colors excluded) and I have been dying to try her Dryades collection so I picked 4 colors from there. She shipped my prize out the next day and with a very friendly email as well. This was Monday of this week. On Thursday of this week, 3 days later, my package arrived!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I LOVE the Aromaleigh shadows I picked up before and definitely want more. So many good choices and what an awesome prize!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I seriously pour over scent descriptions any time I buy a fragrance untested, because even one word can make all the difference!


Ugh, so much this.  If the word "white" appears anywhere in the description, it immediately gets crossed off my list.  White musk, white sandalwood, white grapefruit, white wine, white florals, etc.  I'll sometimes accidentally try something with "white" in the description and find out it's okay (BPAL Boo falls in this group), but, as a rule, anything with that word translates to STABBITY PAIN. 

In the BPAL word, my color seems to be red.  Red musk and red sandalwood are *fantastic*, and I'm always surprised at how many compliments I get from things that contain red wine.  Red berries in mainstream fragrance also translate as instaheadache, but depending on *what* the berries are and what other notes are in there, they're usually okay in BPAL.  Red currant can go all gummy bear on me, and Eat Me was nausea-inducing for a while (thanks, _Cloverfield_), but now it seems to be wonderful again, at least in the fall.  Cool weather, hurry up and come back!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, so much this.  If the word "white" appears anywhere in the description, it immediately gets crossed off my list.  White musk, white sandalwood, white grapefruit, white wine, white florals, etc.  I'll sometimes accidentally try something with "white" in the description and find out it's okay (BPAL Boo falls in this group), but, as a rule, anything with that word translates to STABBITY PAIN.
> 
> In the BPAL word, my color seems to be red.  Red musk and red sandalwood are *fantastic*, and I'm always surprised at how many compliments I get from things that contain red wine.  Red berries in mainstream fragrance also translate as instaheadache, but depending on *what* the berries are and what other notes are in there, they're usually okay in BPAL.  Red currant can go all gummy bear on me, and Eat Me was nausea-inducing for a while (thanks, _Cloverfield_), but now it seems to be wonderful again, at least in the fall.  Cool weather, hurry up and come back!


You taught me that "white" is the smell that gives me migraines. I see "white" in a smell and I'm like "No way. Going away forever." I'm also pretty aware that super sweet sugary scents can trigger my migraines too.. I like "earthy" smells and vanillas. I also love man smell hahaha.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before - but Solstice Scents is releasing their Autumn Collection Part 1 at 6pm EST today.

http://solsticescents.forumotion.com/t632-autumn-collection-part-1-saturday-9-13-at-6-pm-est#4290


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> @, did Alchemic Muse refund the excess shipping charges? I was looking at their store last night and I thought I saw something about that. They have so much amazing looking stuff!


They haven't yet, but hopefully they do!

My OTM and my GDE Freebie Wednesday order both came today!! Everything looks perfect and I'm so excited to play with it. I got sample jars of the Halo collection and it came with a little booklet. For my freebies, I got a pressed shadow of Bruised! and samples of Buried Alive and Murder Street from the Halloween collection. Pretty awesome.

Also, got my BPAL order today. 11 imps total! The free samples I got with that order were Velvet and Paris.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 13, 2014)

Soooooooo I woke up to a pleasant mini-haul today, in the form of shipments from Rainbow Honey, One Hand Washes The Other, Alkemia, Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, and Beauty Box 5 which really doesn't count here because it's not indie and it kind of sucks. I may be long-winded here but I haven't yet mastered the art of spoiler-ing--please bear with me!

Rainbow Honey mystery box: this never disappoints! I got three great polishes (Snowberries, a rich cranberry full of pink and silvery sparklies; Salacia, a deep turquoise chock full of glittery goodness; and Asteroid B, midnight blue and packed with sweet little stars) and soap, lotion and body balm stick scented with Pomme Rouge, which smells just like a fresh, tart apple. The polishes will be perfect for my participation in a nail polish remover survey, because I'll want to test it on glitter polish too.

One Hand Washes The Other: I'm really glad all I ordered were a couple of perfume samples, because the stuff I paid for didn't really work well on me. Or rather, one wasn't quite what I expected, the other REALLY doesn't dance well with my chemistry. Venom was described as having Spite as an ingredient so I expected something much more aggressive and deeper. It turns out more subtle and musky on me; I don't hate it but the muskiness of it will screw with my husband's allergies. Coven...no. In the name of all that's holy, no. It reminds me of some wax tarts I received in a Sampler Village box, that were supposed to smell like cinnamon buns but were more reminiscent of bad dollar-store potpourri. It did not sit right on my skin at all, but for people who like a certain type of candle-store scent it may work. However, I will not write off this shop--first, although they said their TAT was something like three to four weeks, I had the order inside seven days; second, it turns out they sent a winner in the form of an unsolicited sample called Drama, which is quite nice and does a great job balancing spicy and sweet. I'll order a sample of the oil; they sent a tiny bit of solid perfume in a clamshell, and now I want to see how it works as an oil before I commit to a full size. I suspect it will hang on longer; solids are convenient but a lot of times they don't last as long on me.

Alkemia: I will slap myself in the mouth if I don't get more from these folks! I bought Ardorem 21 purely on blind faith, based on its mainly spicy ingredients, and it did not disappoint! It is deep and rich without being in-your-face obnoxious, and wore for hours. I requested also Burning Roses and Antares samples, and I was impressed enough that they will be among my next full-size purchases ($12 for one bottle or three for $30.) Burning Roses is rose mixed with incense notes, resulting in a blend that is not obnoxiously floral and has an underlying note of smoke and spice. Antares is fresh and bracing; I don't know if it's geared for men, but I figure if you like CK One you'll like Antares. It has some juniper and chypre notes over an aqua accord that I really find appealing. The labeling on the full size bottles reminds me of the oils sold at a long-defunct magical-goods shop, so there is a nostalgia factor for me there too.

GDE: well, who can gripe about this? I got a lovely little pouch with this month's shade Never Be Royals, which is a pale ice-blue with gold and pink sparklies, also a thing of Glitter Fix and a Glitter Tube called Unicorn Tears. It's very pretty, but I don't know how to use it! I get the impression just from various indie sites and blogs and such that there isn't exactly the stuff in it that makes it really grip the skin, and then I read that it's not safe for cosmetic use in the United States??? Apparently American skin is of some kind of different construction. I'm being facetious here, but I do want to know how best to use the Glitter Tube without coming out looking like a disco ball.

Now for that Hello Waffle order I'm still waiting on...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

my pure fusion from etsy came the other day - I had ordered the frost bite kit which has 2 colors

midnight - a wonderful shimmer charcoal grey

lagoon - a deep teal shimmer

I also bought her vegan eye primer because that stuff is great

She sent me that plus a mini of a sheer shimmer lipgloss 

I like that she is now printing up cards that show the eye look with her kits and instructions.  That is pretty good


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I think the cosmetic glitter issue has less to do with skin than it has to do with eyes (larger particles are more of a risk of rubbing/eroding the cornea, and the particle edges have to be smooth enough to be safe). But since it's approved in the EU, it should technically be okay - the FDA probably hasn't approved it yet because it doesn't have time/there are other things for them to worry about. Or at least I hope that's why they haven't addressed it yet...


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 13, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Bflopolska I think the cosmetic glitter issue has less to do with skin than it has to do with eyes (larger particles are more of a risk of rubbing/eroding the cornea, and the particle edges have to be smooth enough to be safe). But since it's approved in the EU, it should technically be okay - the FDA probably hasn't approved it yet because it doesn't have time/there are other things for them to worry about. Or at least I hope that's why they haven't addressed it yet...


The FDA takes forever to approve new stuff.  There FDA has been putting off approving new sunscreen ingredients for over a decade, and as a result sunblock in the EU is far more effective.  If it's fine in the EU, I feel perfectly safe using it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 13, 2014)

I find the labeling on things weird as hell sometimes. "This product is known to cause cancer in the state of California," for instance, seen on a packet of crystal beads in a craft store. I'm in New York so I'm safe, right???

Snark over!


----------



## snl (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have seen a few unfavorable reviews of the palette and pressed shadows, I would check those out before deciding! I know I personally would rather stick to the loose pigments, as some of the palette shades were very chalky.
> 
> ETA: Well ok they weren't unfavorable reviews, but some of the shadows looked way too chalky for my taste. Just wanted to give a heads up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oops sorry I'm so late to reply, but thanks for the heads up! I passed on them anyway. Well, for right now, at least. I think I'll continue to wait, which is perfectly fine with my wallet. Haha! 

That said I did place my first indie order with Shiro and received the shipping info today. Can't wait to try it all, but oh goodness, not another thing to love!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> The FDA takes forever to approve new stuff.  There FDA has been putting off approving new sunscreen ingredients for over a decade, and as a result sunblock in the EU is far more effective.  If it's fine in the EU, I feel perfectly safe using it.


Regarding sunscreen, though - the EU sees it as a cosmetic product while the FDA sees it as an OTC (over-the-counter) drug (and I agree with the FDA on this). And the manufacturers of the sunscreen products (since it's considered a cosmetic product) don't have to do clinical trials or prove that the product is safe before it gets to market - which I personally find kind of sketchy. But I agree that the FDA moves way too slowly (but I also understand that they have more important drugs to worry about - the US simply has more innovation in the pharmaceutical department than the rest of the world).

ETA: everything is corporate driven, though - whether its the EU FDA or the US FDA (I think the US is one of the few (if not the only) countries that allows direct pharmaceutical-advertising).


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 13, 2014)

Got my GDE OTM today too &amp; I love it.  Have you guys tried the "Never Be Royals" yet?  I thought it would be a silvery blue on me, but it has a pretty cool orange tint in certain lighting.  Duochrome awesomeness.  I was NOT expecting orange when I opened that jar &amp; saw blue.  

I'm finding that body chemistry works with makeup just as much as with perfumes.  I have the most bizarre body chemistry.  Red lipsticks are never ever red on me. . . they always go pink.  And then I have a hard time with certain eye shadows as well.  Purples have always turned pink on me too which is really bizarre.  I think that's why I love GDE Burlesque so much. . . it actually stays purple on me.  Boardwalk is one of my favorite colors, but it's as fuchsia as fuchsia can be NOT glittery purple like it appears in it's jar.  Greens always turn blue so I'm still searching for an ultimate GREEN eye pigment (olive) that doesn't go teal blue.    It's so bizarre how that works.  SO, maybe your "Never Be Royals" really is a silvery blue, but for me, it's a pretty orange.    I'm special.  ;-)  ha ha ha.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmm... should I get body butters from Haus of Gloi, Alchemic Muse, or Solstice Scents? Decisions, decisions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 13, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Hmm... should I get body butters from Haus of Gloi, Alchemic Muse, or Solstice Scents? Decisions, decisions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes.

Oh...did you mean exclusive or?  :smiletongue:


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

A note on the glitter in the GDE OTM: Use the Glitter Fix you also received in that bag! The Fix is specifically intended for this purpose. You may need a primer under the Fix because it doesn't work well in its own if you have oily lids.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I have the Vice Pumpkin Butter and Perfume Oil and it basically smells like heavenly s'mores and coffee. I want to eat it, I literally want to eat it. It is too much for me to wear as an every day scent, but I put it on before bed and fall asleep smelling like how I imaging Heaven smells like. :lol:


Ohh no. That means I must have a full size!! Based off the notes I knew it wasn't something I'd wear out, but something to put on at night to relax. I could wait untill I get the oil to make sure I'll like it or I'll just order it blindly because I just know I need it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 13, 2014)

Also my aromaleigh order came today. I was surprised because tracking never updated. I ordered the Brilliant Deductions collection and she threw in 4 free samples. I love indies who include little hand written thank you notes. It makes me happy to support these companies.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 13, 2014)

And oh yeah. Star Crushed came in yesterday. The envelope contained my shadow and blush samples in a plastic bag that had a few specks of confetti thrown in. There was a note attached thanking me for coming back (I'd bought something two or three years ago) and that was it. No apology for the delay in getting the order filled, no nice little extras. The colors are decent, but not innovative; appropriate for a day at the office or going to visit my mother-in-law (if I ever really felt like not doing something to piss off the old harpy) but ho-hum at best for a night out with Louie or my girl friends. The sample sizes were good for samples and that is about it. I'm still kind of miffed over not receiving a response to the inquiry about the package tracking and the TAT ending up twice as long as stated.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 13, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also my aromaleigh order came today. I was surprised because tracking never updated. I ordered the Brilliant Deductions collection and she threw in 4 free samples. I love indies who include little hand written thank you notes. It makes me happy to support these companies.


I got Brilliant Deductions too (the 50% off deal was too good to pass up). Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got Brilliant Deductions too (the 50% off deal was too good to pass up). Aren't they gorgeous?





mikaglam said:


> Also my aromaleigh order came today. I was surprised because tracking never updated. I ordered the Brilliant Deductions collection and she threw in 4 free samples. I love indies who include little hand written thank you notes. It makes me happy to support these companies.


I had Experimental Drug on my eyelids today - such a pretty duochrome! The Brilliant Deductions collection is awesome. Now I just need to finish out Okeanides and get the full Diavoli and Dryades sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> They haven't yet, but hopefully they do!
> 
> My OTM and my GDE Freebie Wednesday order both came today!! Everything looks perfect and I'm so excited to play with it. I got sample jars of the Halo collection and it came with a little booklet. For my freebies, I got a pressed shadow of Bruised! and samples of Buried Alive and Murder Street from the Halloween collection. Pretty awesome.
> 
> Also, got my BPAL order today. 11 imps total! The free samples I got with that order were Velvet and Paris.


I think Alchemic Muse will definitely refund your shipping. She's always refund mine. When did you order? IIRC, both times the shipping got refunded the same or one day after I got theshipping notification.

I don't know how ETSY works, but I think it is odd that it can't adjust the shipping at the time of purchase! Mine has never been a huge difference (.75 cents) so I almost feel bad about it! :blush:



chibimorph said:


> Hmm... should I get body butters from Haus of Gloi, Alchemic Muse, or Solstice Scents? Decisions, decisions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All of them. :lol:


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Ok, Im going to rave a bit on Aromaleigh for a second. (I have already loved the colors I have tried, but this experience should be shared)
> 
> So last week I was lucky enough to win a weekly give away on Facebook. My prize was 4 eyeshadows of my choice (Autism Awareness colors excluded) and I have been dying to try her Dryades collection so I picked 4 colors from there. She shipped my prize out the next day and with a very friendly email as well. This was Monday of this week. On Thursday of this week, 3 days later, my package arrived!
> 
> ...


Congrats! The colors are beautiful.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm pouting a little.  I have had a horrible week.  And I thought my GDE OTM and PSMH would both be here today and figured with all of the orders I have out, maybe something else would be too.  But the mailbox was a big fat wasteland today.  I needed the pick me up.  Looking at shipping, I did miscalculate on the shipping timing.  It should be here Monday.  I guess it was just wishful thinking.  But the PSMH was in one suburb by me on Thursday, it went to another suburb on Friday and to my Post Office early this morning.  But I still don't have it.

And on top of that, the man friend is being a butt head, and I am already having to listen to him snore tonight.  But on the bright side, a week from right now I will be in Los Cabos, drink in hand, listening to the waves crashing from my balcony, enjoying the peace that comes with no one near me being a butt head   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 13, 2014)

It's so wonderful to come home from vacation and find packages waiting for you. I can't wait to try out GDE's OTM, and I'm taking a bath drinking wine trying out my first Haus of Gloi order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It all smells amazing. I hope I can purchase more with their next Autumn stocking.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 13, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Got my GDE OTM today too &amp; I love it. Have you guys tried the "Never Be Royals" yet? I thought it would be a silvery blue on me, but it has a pretty cool orange tint in certain lighting. Duochrome awesomeness. I was NOT expecting orange when I opened that jar &amp; saw blue.
> 
> I'm finding that body chemistry works with makeup just as much as with perfumes. I have the most bizarre body chemistry. Red lipsticks are never ever red on me. . . they always go pink. And then I have a hard time with certain eye shadows as well. Purples have always turned pink on me too which is really bizarre. I think that's why I love GDE Burlesque so much. . . it actually stays purple on me. Boardwalk is one of my favorite colors, but it's as fuchsia as fuchsia can be NOT glittery purple like it appears in it's jar. Greens always turn blue so I'm still searching for an ultimate GREEN eye pigment (olive) that doesn't go teal blue.  It's so bizarre how that works. SO, maybe your "Never Be Royals" really is a silvery blue, but for me, it's a pretty orange.  I'm special. ;-) ha ha ha.


Yes, I'm wearing it now! It actually looks silvery gold on me. Not blue at all. I love it, and I defintely feel more sparkley with the glitter fix under it! 
Also got my Wednesday order too! I do not know how she's getting these packages here so fast. Vegas to edge-of-suburbia-almost-rural MN in 3 days. So far I've only tried Corrupt and it's amazing. Greige with lime green sparkles  here's all my goodies:




She even sent 2 upcoming Halloween shades as samples!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 13, 2014)

Just an FYI for those loving Alchemic Muse


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 13, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Just an FYI for those loving Alchemic Muse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just browsing the site and putting together a wishlist (even though I have enough body lotion in my apartment to last me a year...) Based on the yummy scent descriptions, I'm a little worried that I'll try to cannibalize myself if I slather some of those body whips on, though...


----------



## kyxli (Sep 13, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Got my GDE OTM today too &amp; I love it.  Have you guys tried the "Never Be Royals" yet?  I thought it would be a silvery blue on me, but it has a pretty cool orange tint in certain lighting.  Duochrome awesomeness.  I was NOT expecting orange when I opened that jar &amp; saw blue.
> 
> I'm finding that body chemistry works with makeup just as much as with perfumes.  I have the most bizarre body chemistry.  Red lipsticks are never ever red on me. . . they always go pink.  And then I have a hard time with certain eye shadows as well.  Purples have always turned pink on me too which is really bizarre.  I think that's why I love GDE Burlesque so much. . . it actually stays purple on me.  Boardwalk is one of my favorite colors, but it's as fuchsia as fuchsia can be NOT glittery purple like it appears in it's jar.  Greens always turn blue so I'm still searching for an ultimate GREEN eye pigment (olive) that doesn't go teal blue.    It's so bizarre how that works.  SO, maybe your "Never Be Royals" really is a silvery blue, but for me, it's a pretty orange.    I'm special.  ;-)  ha ha ha.


I've had purples turn pink on me, too! It makes me sad because purple is my favorite color, and some of them don't stay true to color on my eyes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a big problem with blue eyeliner pencils.  Most of them *love* to turn green on me.  Green isn't a bad color on me, but if I'm wearing blue eyeliner, I want *blue* eyeliner.

(And, shh, someone told me how to access bbc.co.uk in the US, so I'll be packing up snacks in the lunchbox from @@Deareux, breaking out my Notoriously Morbid The Doctor set from @, and having a catchup day tomorrow!  I have to watch the season thus far before next weekend because comic con, so I might as well do it tomorrow and alternate episodes with podcast recaps.  I'll clean during the podcasts, and then I won't feel guilty about spending big chunks of the day sitting on my butt watching _Doctor Who_!)


----------



## Shalott (Sep 14, 2014)

That's really interesting! I don't have that problem with makeup, most colors stay very true on my skin. The only exception are lipsticks, because my lips are quite naturally pigmented, so lipsticks will usually take on a ruddy tone. That can be pretty bad when I am wearing light colors, so I usually let my foundation and powder hang out on my lips.

But I wonder if it is actually the skin oils and the chemical make-up of them that makes the shadow change, or if it just how your undertones work with the colors. Very fascinating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 14, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got Brilliant Deductions too (the 50% off deal was too good to pass up). Aren't they gorgeous?


What?! Crap. I totally thought that sale was this upcoming Monday and was planning to buy that set.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been eyeing Solstice Scents forever, finally caved and got the Autumn perfume sample collection today. She does a pick your own perfume sample at checkout and she was doing a special where if you were a new customer and you said so in the notes at checkout, you could pick a second sample. So, 10 samples for $20? Not bad! I can't wait to get them. I wanted to try the whipped soap, but the checkout was doing a weird shipping thing and it was like $5 more on shipping just that jar than I was willing to spend. I'll have to try it another time. I do want to get a whipped soap and body ganache cream sometime to try. Just to see how I like those.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been eyeing Solstice Scents forever, finally caved and got the Autumn perfume sample collection today. She does a pick your own perfume sample at checkout and she was doing a special where if you were a new customer and you said so in the notes at checkout, you could pick a second sample. So, 10 samples for $20? Not bad! I can't wait to get them. I wanted to try the whipped soap, but the checkout was doing a weird shipping thing and it was like $5 more on shipping just that jar than I was willing to spend. I'll have to try it another time. I do want to get a whipped soap and body ganache cream sometime to try. Just to see how I like those.


Do you know if that pick a second sample thing is still going on?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Do you know if that pick a second sample thing is still going on?


Yep, here is their website referencing it: http://www.solsticescents.com/SOLSTICE-SCENTS--PROMOTIONS_ep_51-1.html

The only problem I encountered with it was if you pay with Paypal, if you've already selected your first sample and then comment in the notes box, when you come back to the site after logging in to Paypal, your selection and notes are gone. So just be sure to do that _after_ doing Paypal stuff.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yep, here is their website referencing it: http://www.solsticescents.com/SOLSTICE-SCENTS--PROMOTIONS_ep_51-1.html
> 
> The only problem I encountered with it was if you pay with Paypal, if you've already selected your first sample and then comment in the notes box, when you come back to the site after logging in to Paypal, your selection and notes are gone. So just be sure to do that _after_ doing Paypal stuff.


Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am officially drowning in indie fragrance samples but I can't stop buying new ones.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I'm pouting a little.  I have had a horrible week.  And I thought my GDE OTM and PSMH would both be here today and figured with all of the orders I have out, maybe something else would be too.  But the mailbox was a big fat wasteland today.  I needed the pick me up.  Looking at shipping, I did miscalculate on the shipping timing.  It should be here Monday.  I guess it was just wishful thinking.  But the PSMH was in one suburb by me on Thursday, it went to another suburb on Friday and to my Post Office early this morning.  But I still don't have it.
> 
> And on top of that, the man friend is being a butt head, and I am already having to listen to him snore tonight.  But on the bright side, a week from right now I will be in Los Cabos, drink in hand, listening to the waves crashing from my balcony, enjoying the peace that comes with no one near me being a butt head   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope next week is much better for you!


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> What?! Crap. I totally thought that sale was this upcoming Monday and was planning to buy that set.


Nope, it was last Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know this is cold comfort but it looks like it cycles through as the Monday deal every few months, so it should come up again (but not nearly soon enough!).


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been eyeing Solstice Scents forever, finally caved and got the Autumn perfume sample collection today. She does a pick your own perfume sample at checkout and she was doing a special where if you were a new customer and you said so in the notes at checkout, you could pick a second sample. So, 10 samples for $20? Not bad! I can't wait to get them. I wanted to try the whipped soap, but the checkout was doing a weird shipping thing and it was like $5 more on shipping just that jar than I was willing to spend. I'll have to try it another time. I do want to get a whipped soap and body ganache cream sometime to try. Just to see how I like those.


I got the autumn sample collection as well - I did put in the 2nd free scent in the notes but as you stated, paypal wiped it out.  I sent an email ; hopefully they will honor it because they state in their FAQ's it won't be honored retroactively.  It isn't my fault that the information got cleared out by their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the autumn sample collection as well - I did put in the 2nd free scent in the notes but as you stated, paypal wiped it out.  I sent an email ; hopefully they will honor it because they state in their FAQ's it won't be honored retroactively.  It isn't my fault that the information got cleared out by their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I was careful to double and triple check things. I hope she honors it for you!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I was careful to double and triple check things. I hope she honors it for you!


she did!  And since I also ordered a full sized item from the Autumn Collection, she asked if I wanted to swap out the sample size for another scent - which I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cannot wait to get my items - I love indie perfumes.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 14, 2014)

Darling Girl's Orange is the New Black Collection and Who Ya Gonna Call Collection are up

http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_131/The-Black-Collection.htm

http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_132/Who-Ya-Gonna-Call.htm


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm hoping there will be stickers available for the Who Ya Gonna Call petit set like there is for the Black collection. Also, waiting to see if any of the Momentary Marvels become available as well.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 14, 2014)

@, it will include the stickers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I found this on their site.

Who Ya Gonna Call - Petit Set

Grab all ten shades of the Who Ya Gonna Call shades and we'll throw in the adorable lid art free of charge.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Darling Girl's Orange is the New Black Collection and Who Ya Gonna Call Collection are up
> 
> http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_131/The-Black-Collection.htm
> 
> http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_132/Who-Ya-Gonna-Call.htm


Ok I am FRESH out of money, but come Thursday that OITNB collectors set is MINE.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @, it will include the stickers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I found this on their site.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Susan posted the same thing too. I suppose reading would help! haha

And that Raindrops on Roses lip gloss went live in the Momentary Marvels so I placed my order! I'm sure I'll be getting the Black collection eventually because I just started watching this show last night and I already love it.

Also, I got my shipping for my GCC order! Yay!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 14, 2014)

Just posted on the GDE FB page!

"The first round of "pretty randoms" are now available!

http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=93&amp;products_id=1471

I have a bunch of different colors this round including some Holiday 2012 colors, 2 colors that didn't make it into the OTM and one color that was supposed to be part of the Paper Runway collection. I can't take special requests for anything so please don't ask! I will do my best at rationing out the best that I can. Feel free to purchase more than one, I can't promise no duplicates but as long as stock holds up I will try!"


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is there any release date for Shiro halloween collection?


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just posted on the GDE FB page!
> 
> "The first round of "pretty randoms" are now available!
> 
> ...


Oohhh, this is super tempting! I love a mystery!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Is there any release date for Shiro halloween collection?


No official release date - but it was released October 1 last year (which seems consistent with Shiro's pattern of releases - as in, Shiro likes to lump major announcements on the first/with the release of the CotM).


----------



## Allison H (Sep 14, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Oohhh, this is super tempting! I love a mystery!


They are going quickly! I just glanced at the site, and I could only add 3 to my cart.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> No official release date - but it was released October 1 last year (which seems consistent with Shiro's pattern of releases - as in, Shiro likes to lump major announcements on the first/with the release of the CotM).


Thanks!! I kind of figured it wouldn't be until October but I was hoping it would be in September so I could get it along with I Am Groot. Guess I'll probably end up making two separate purchases instead.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 14, 2014)

I will never cease to be amazed by GDE turnaround time. Ordered Friday night, got shipping notification today. It is the weekend!!! That is some serious dedication.

That means GDE and HoG orders should be here this week!! Yay!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 14, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva OH. MY. GOD. Tobac &amp; Pumpkin Eater. AMAZING. I cannot stop smelling my delicious self.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

@rachelshine  I love the tobac as well - I will have to purchase a full size when part 2 of the fall season opens up


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Kelly Silva OH. MY. GOD. Tobac &amp; Pumpkin Eater. AMAZING. I cannot stop smelling my delicious self.


Haha right!? I was just trying to decide what one to wear, and I was like "I don't need to wear just one, let's put these two together!" Mwahaha mad science experiment smells delicious!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm glad everyone seems to like Tobac. I'll have to try it out, they sent a sample of it to me.

ETA, I'm on the fence about this smell...my husband loves it, and says I smell like a cigar shop. I think I need to mix it with an additional scent like some of you ladies have suggested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just posted on the GDE FB page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I totally missed it and it's sold out now. But the good news is that I got an email saying my Victorian disco order is complete! Not shipped, just complete but it's progress!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Could it be?!? I got an email from Victorian Disco saying my order was complete. No tracking number though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Could it be?!? I got an email from Victorian Disco saying my order was complete. No tracking number though.


Yay!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Could it be?!? I got an email from Victorian Disco saying my order was complete. No tracking number though.


Me too! I was practically shocked when I saw the email.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Could it be?!? I got an email from Victorian Disco saying my order was complete. No tracking number though.


I got it for both of my orders.  Finally.  Days of trying to track down the first order, which according to her FB post should have already been sent out...


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I also got my Victorian Disco "order complete" email! Yay! (I have been away from my computer for a couple days and had to catch up 3 pages here girls!! haha)

I got my GDE OTM yestuday and *as predicted* I love the glitter. The "Never be Royals" color is very different for me and I only used it as an accent but Ill have to play around with it more. I have been playing with the glitter fix the past couple days and yes, love.

Yesterday my loving husband ordered me the Diavoli Aromaleigh collection as a little random gift so that is super sweet and I am giddy over it!

I'm getting a bit concerned about my Notoriously Morbid Blood Countess order though. According to USPS my "expected delivery date was Friday the 12th" and the last time it updated was on the 9th saying "left CHARLESTON, WV" I have been noticing that my mail has been arriving about a day after the "expected" date but to not have any update since the 9th makes me wonder where my mail has gone....I think it should have gotten to Portland by now or at least had "some" sort of scan between there and now. I ordered more than just the blood countess collection (also a blogger pack, some extra samples, and 5 coffin kissers) and I'm going to be really bummed out if it was lost in the mail as I don't think I got insurance on it. Seriously hoping for at least an update tomorrow because that was my first NM order and I would like to get it before my Vanishing Cabinet arrives!

Also my I+TA sub should be here early this week I think so Yay!

Also in Indie news: today I wore Persephone's Descent perfume oil to an outdoor festival with some friends and might have created a few new Haus of Gloi fangirls. I was almost afraid they would steal my vial! I need a full size for sure because it is probably my new favorite scent! &lt;3


----------



## Allison H (Sep 15, 2014)

@ (in regards to shipping), I'm in CA currently tracking 4 packages (all shipping from the east coast as of the 9th as well), with no updates. I'm beginning to wonder if the USPS site is down...it wouldn't be the first time they've had issues. I hope you receive your package soon, I'm sure it's not lost/misplaced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @ (in regards to shipping), I'm in CA currently tracking 4 packages (all shipping from the east coast as of the 9th as well), with no updates. I'm beginning to wonder if the USPS site is down...it wouldn't be the first time they've had issues. I hope you receive your package soon, I'm sure it's not lost/misplaced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks hun, in reality I know nice things come to those who wait and it isn't too much to fret about. I'm just still flustered with moving, new address and postal systems. I appreciate your experience though, that makes me feel better. Im sure all our pretties will show up even more radiant than we expected!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

My packages from the east coast to California never update between there and my larger post office hub. It might update tomorrow. I hope you get your order @!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Booo still no Victorian Disco order confirmation for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But on the plus side my HoG order somehow made it from Oregon to Minnesota in the span of Friday to today and should be sitting in my mailbox when I get home tonight!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been trying out all the sample vials from my last Haus of Gloi order, and I agree that Tobac is fantastic!  I wasn't sure I was going to like it, but it made me feel like I was in a library/smoking room in an old manor somewhere, and it had really good staying power.  I'm debating between getting the full size or trying the hair oil with the scent. 

I also missed the GDE randoms grabbag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need to make an order from them soon, because I find myself using my sample of Big Top constantly, and I'm gonna run out soon.  Love that color!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

UGH so I checked the status of my victorian disco order (I went to see when I ordered and realized I have an account and you can check the status of your order)........and it's showing as cancelled. Checked my email? Yep, payment receipt. Checked my credit card statement? Yep, charge on there. What the hello kitty?? Sent an email, hope it gets cleared up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> UGH so I checked the status of my victorian disco order (I went to see when I ordered and realized I have an account and you can check the status of your order)........and it's showing as cancelled. Checked my email? Yep, payment receipt. Checked my credit card statement? Yep, charge on there. What the hello kitty?? Sent an email, hope it gets cleared up.


Oh no!! I just checked mine and it says completed.  Hopefully it's just a mistake and yours is being shipped out!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> UGH so I checked the status of my victorian disco order (I went to see when I ordered and realized I have an account and you can check the status of your order)........and it's showing as cancelled. Checked my email? Yep, payment receipt. Checked my credit card statement? Yep, charge on there. What the hello kitty?? Sent an email, hope it gets cleared up.


She seems to respond better n FaceBook.  Try her there if you don't get an answer to your email.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Update: Just got an email back from Ashley apologizing and stating it was a paypal glitch and she'll process my order ASAP!

Super glad to hear it! I know I've read some iffy reviews on them, but so far I'm happy. Response within an hour is always nice, hopefully it shows up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 15, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I also got my Victorian Disco "order complete" email! Yay! (I have been away from my computer for a couple days and had to catch up 3 pages here girls!! haha)
> 
> I got my GDE OTM yestuday and *as predicted* I love the glitter. The "Never be Royals" color is very different for me and I only used it as an accent but Ill have to play around with it more. I have been playing with the glitter fix the past couple days and yes, love.
> 
> ...


I had a similar tracking issue with my NM order. It was picked up on the 10th and supposed to be delivered on Saturday. Saturday came and went with no package and no update. It's now been updated and shows out for delivery today.
ETA: I had no scans b/w Charleston and arrival in my hometown yesterday evening.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 15, 2014)

Haus of Gloi out for delivery today!!!

And I need that OINTB set. It will be mine.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I had a similar tracking issue with my NM order. It was picked up on the 10th and supposed to be delivered on Saturday. Saturday came and went with no package and no update. It's now been updated and shows out for delivery today.
> 
> ETA: I had no scans b/w Charleston and arrival in my hometown yesterday evening.


I always seem to worry 1 day too soon! This morning I got updates that it hit Portland, was sorted, and is out for delivery. &gt;.&lt;

I need to relax more this week apparently. Also I'm realizing its been a while since Ive ordered from the East Coast so I REALLY need to lighten up a bit and learn to expect a "range" not a matter of a couple days. Darn companies like Aromaleigh and GDE for their super fast delivery TAT! haha


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 15, 2014)

My innocent+twisted alchemy sub is here! I got a sample size sub and the bonus goodies are different than than the full-size.

I am extremely tempted to utilize the coupon code right now 



Spoiler






Bonus Goodies:

Performance Colors - Matte Cream Lipstick samples in Very Berry, Vino, and Bad Lands

Dreamworld Hermetica (Full Moon Eyeshadow): Celtic Sunset

Darling Girl Cosmetics Eyeshadow: Curious Crocus

Kiss My Sass Eyeshadow: Aurora

Eccentric Cosmetics Eyeshadow: bunny

My Pretty Zombie Blush: LSD



ETA: there's currently a 25% sale right now - which I guess is a good thing to prevent my desire to impulse-utilize the 30% off code


----------



## Allison H (Sep 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My innocent+twisted alchemy sub is here! I got a sample size sub and the bonus goodies are different than than the full-size.
> 
> I am extremely tempted to utilize the coupon code right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very excited to receive this subscription!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My innocent+twisted alchemy sub is here! I got a sample size sub and the bonus goodies are different than than the full-size.
> 
> I am extremely tempted to utilize the coupon code right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I just got mine today (well it was here earlier, but I just got home to open it), and it was interesting to note how different the extras can be! I am glad with what I got, hopefully pics later.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My innocent+twisted alchemy sub is here! I got a sample size sub and the bonus goodies are different than than the full-size.
> 
> I am extremely tempted to utilize the coupon code right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Whoa those are WAY different than mine! Mine's sample size as well though. Strange!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Whoa those are WAY different than mine! Mine's sample size as well though. Strange!


That's interesting! A lot of bloggers ordered the full-size, so I had assumed the difference was due to mine being a sample size. I was a little disappointed at the lack of a Scaredy Cat vial - but I'm super happy with the samples I got (there are so many!). I put Bad Lands (by Performance Colors) on my lips right after I opened my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> That's interesting! A lot of bloggers ordered the full-size, so I had assumed the difference was due to mine being a sample size. I was a little disappointed at the lack of a Scaredy Cat vial - but I'm super happy with the samples I got (there are so many!). I put Bad Lands (by Performance Colors) on my lips right after I opened my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is out for delivery today and I will seriously flip out if I got a Bad Lands sample...its been on my "want" list for a while.

I got a sample size too and Ill post what I get as well. Seems like there is some variation this month, interesting, I love a good surprise!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 15, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Mine is out for delivery today and I will seriously flip out if I got a Bad Lands sample...its been on my "want" list for a while.
> 
> I got a sample size too and Ill post what I get as well. Seems like there is some variation this month, interesting, I love a good surprise!


Mine is waiting at home.  I ordered the full size.  FIngers crossed for good samples.  I need a pleaseant surprise.  Lat weeks bad week carried over to the beginning of this week.  I was suppose to leave on Saturday for a week in Los Cabos, where the hurricane hit last night, and I didn't get trip insurance...  Still trying to sort things out, looks like I will most likely get my resort $ back and a credit with the airline, but I won't be able to get anything booked for the same price and time frame.  And this was my "I don't want to be home alone on my daughter's birthday trip."  So moving it to a different time doesn't really help me much.  And with our upcoming trial schedule, I probably can't get away until sometime after the first of the year (although a small chance of getting a week in December).  *still pouting*


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2014)

Gah. There is a potential The Silence nail wrap design in the Espionage Kickstarter as a stretch goal. Waaaaant!

ETA: @@marigoldsue One of my coworkers is there right now in the middle of a two-week vacation. She apparently has photos of what a hurricane does to sliding glass doors.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

So, I need the Darling Girl OITNB stuff. I noticed the GWP ended yesterday. Is there another one going up or was that a special thing?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, I need the Darling Girl OITNB stuff. I noticed the GWP ended yesterday. Is there another one going up or was that a special thing?


There is usually always one.  I know she was putting a lot of stuff up over the weekend and spending a lot of time at the hospital.  Maybe it just hasn't been loaded yet?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 15, 2014)

My Glamour Doll Eyes order came today! I swatched it all immediately, photos forthcoming.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my i+ta sub today and I am super happy. I don't know if anyone posted swatches yet, so swatches of the actual sub under the cut. My samples were:

AFK Cosmetics Mikasa

Beauty Bar Baby Opulent Opaque Lipstick in Island of the Fay

Scaredy Cat Trial Vial (not sureon color, I think it's Nouveau?)

AND THE BEST! Midsummer Dreams Apothecary Solid Perfume in Mermaid :w00t:

Okay, Sub items under the spoiler!



Spoiler










From top to bottom:
Souls Entwined
Chains of Reality
Sumber in Peace

These are GORGEOUS. They are matte, but as you can see from the natural daylight, they aren't flat at all. The colors are so perfect for fall, I cannot WAIT to use them. Very, very happy. (Swatches applied with a brush, over bare skin and photographed in natural light.)


----------



## Imberis (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my Alchemic Muse order today. First off, the shipping was crazy fast. Secondly, I really liked the packaging. Each of the soap samples are in individual little envelopes with the scent name on them.

I'm not crazy about some of the scents I ordered. I got a lotion and a sugar scrub in Pumpkin Butter. The scent is less pumpkin pie and more some kind of pumpkin/caramel tart. It's not my favorite thing I've ever smelled, but I'll use them. A few of the soap scents are bordering on that "headshop" kind of a smell, which I'm not a huge fan of. I'll try the perfume samples out later and see what happens. However, I really like the Countrycide scent, and I got that in whipped soap, which I've never tried before.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Zzzoooog haus of gloi order is here and THEY GAVE ME GHOST PUFF OIL AS A SAMPLE. This. Smells. Like. Heaven. I'll post some longer thoughts once I eat some chicken but ghost puffs, I love you more than life. I'm ordering one of everything in that scent tonight.

Edit: noooooo why you out of stock!?!? I need a restock immediately. I'm gonna buy like 5 of each thing. obsessed.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 15, 2014)

Yay for all the new indies today! My NM order came, and I'm very pleased with everything. I also love all of the personal touches, Sooo happy that I was able to get a VC sub as well so I have more pretties to look forward to!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm SO into my The Horseman sample it's ridiculous. It smells like that sweaty leather horse smell that I've been missing forever. Going on a date tonight, and while I know I should probably wear something universally appealing and not off the wall, but I am SO TEMPTED.

They threw in a Persephone's Descent sample, but I'm not a huge fan of it.. can't put my finger on it! EVERYTHING ELSE IS PERFECT THOUGH.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Innocent + Twisted Alchemy sub (My first) Sample size.



Spoiler





My extras were Scaredy Cat Trial Vial (eep! SO CUTE I LOVE IT!) in Nouveau, AFK in Mikasa, Midsummer Dreams Apothecary in Beauty (I like this! Its light Smells like roses, baby powder and vanilla to me *I just checked the notes list and it says: Vanilla, Amber, Rose, Rosewood, Oakmoss so I'm not too far off! haha ), and Beauty Bar Baby lipstick in Island of the fay (SO PRETTY!!!) My favorite I+TA eyeshadow was the pretty mouse brown one it just glides on!  


I cant wait for next month now!

(edit) *However, now I am officially faced with the dilemma....do I repot my I+TA samples and the scardy cat vial into my sample jars for the sake of uniform storage and such or keep them in their adorable packaging?! I think I will *use* them more if I repot them but it breaks my heart to do so because...ADORABLE. Hmmm...decisions!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh how weird, just swatched my I+TA shadows, and Chains of Reality looks brown gray. I may have accidentally had some Slumber in Peace still on my finger and mixed it, but I don't think so. It looks cool, but I'll have to re-swatch it later.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 15, 2014)

@@elizabethrose screw that logic, WEAR The Horseman and make him swoooon!! My man looooved Tobac on me. He thought it smelled really sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh how weird, just swatched my I+TA shadows, and Chains of Reality looks brown gray. I may have accidentally had some Slumber in Peace still on my finger and mixed it, but I don't think so. It looks cool, but I'll have to re-swatch it later.


Nope just tried swatching again over bare skin and it still turns gunmetal gray on me. Anyone else have theirs look like this?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 15, 2014)

So little miss pouty pants (that be me) was two turns from home tonight when her car died during the turn.  Same thing happened Friday night on the turn at her corner.  Shop said they fixed it Saturday.  So after walking home and cursing about another tow bill, another inconvenience, still being miffed at vacation that is hurricanes out, I get home and my GDE OTM order is saying it has been delivered, but it is most decidedly NOT at my house.  However a second look in the mailbox did find a $17 check I missed.  And my ITA was here.  Full size, same extras as above.  Scaredy Cat is in Amanita (a green, I don't really do green), AFK is Mikasa, Midsumer Dreams is Mermaid and BeautyBar Baby is Island of the Fey.  I also had the PSMH with the gorgeous scarf and the horrible brownie, and my second birch box.  But I did have a surprise Fairy Godmother package.  A certain someone knew it was a rough time for me and sent me the GDE Deadly Hollywood shadow collection, which I had not gotten around to purchasing yet.  First time today that the tears were happy tears.  I love you Fairy Godmother  :wub:


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@elizabethrose screw that logic, WEAR The Horseman and make him swoooon!! My man looooved Tobac on me. He thought it smelled really sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe date 2! This is #1, so I opted for Pacifica Vanilla Island. We're going out for ice cream (I feel like a cute middle schooler haha)- so I thought it was fitting!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Ooooooo do you like deadly Hollywood? I have a sample set coming sometime this week of it. Minis of the socialite collection. Sorry you're having a rough week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooooo for cancelled vacation and cars!!

Haus of gloi thoughts under zee spoiler in case you'd rather skip it!



Spoiler



So first thing I got is the full sized pumpkin butter in twice as nice. I really like this!! Heavy on the almond, it makes me smell like a Christmas cookie in a good way. I kind of want to eat myself. I'll hold on to it until it's cold so I can smell like a delicious cookie.

Sample size sugar scrub of olde cider haus. I like this too!! I get a lot of apple from it which I was looking for. I am pleased.

Lip balm in hazelnut mocha latte: not NEARLY as sweet as I was expecting. Scent is definitely COFFEE vs mocha....and I like it. Makes my lips feel FANTASTIC.

Sample sugar scrub in troika. Lot of milk and almond in this, I don't get coconut, I get a hint of the "clean white" at the end. I know "white" is a headache trigger for a lot of people but doesn't bother me. This should go well with twice as nice on top, they are similar.

Bubble scrub in horseman---alas...I do not enjoy this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it smells GOOD, it just does not smell like me. However, the husband promptly declared it "smells like an old black man!" (Which he will be in a very few short years), and declared he liked it. So I've given it to him after finally convincing him it wasn't a "lady soap". I like it on him!

Litchi milk tea perfume oil sample. This is interesting. Not what I thought it would smell like. I get tart fruit and almost a floral? I'll see how it wears on me. Initial thought is don't love it, don't hate it.

Ghost puffs perfume oil: yeah I am legitimately attracted to myself when I wear this. Like I want to walk up to strangers and be like "hi, smell me, don't I smell amazing?" I need this in everything they make. It smells like butter and marahmallow without being TOO close to vanilla and I am IN LOVE.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 15, 2014)

I didn't even realize it at the time, but all of the Alchemic Muse perfume oils I got have some kind of lemon/citrus smell to them. Whoops.

_Waikiki_ smells a bit like lemongrass and a touch of coconut. It's very fresh. I think I'd like it better in a room fragrance than on me, though.

_Laguna_ smells like a fresh lemon to me.

_Dreamcatcher_ is nearly all honeysuckle plus a tiny bit of lemon. I thought I'd smell more of the orange blossom, but I'm just not getting that.

My sinuses are kind of inflamed right now, so maybe that's why I'm not picking up any of the other notes? I'm not sure. My nose isn't stuffy or anything, but who knows. I'd much rather have these scents in room fragrance form than as perfume oil, but they're all very pleasant.

@bsquared , thanks for your descriptions of the Haus of Gloi stuff! Those are all scents I've wanted to try, so I appreciate any descriptions of them.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nope just tried swatching again over bare skin and it still turns gunmetal gray on me. Anyone else have theirs look like this?


That's so odd! Mine is defintely a warm-toned brown, on me, it's not cool in the least. For yours to seem grey is very odd (although fitting with the name)!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ooooooo do you like deadly Hollywood? I have a sample set coming sometime this week of it. Minis of the socialite collection. Sorry you're having a rough week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooooo for cancelled vacation and cars!!
> 
> Haus of gloi thoughts under zee spoiler in case you'd rather skip it!
> 
> ...


I got Litchi Milk Tea as a sample in my last Haus of Gloi order (which came today, but was nothing exciting. A full size of The Horseman and sample of Vice, both of which I have talked to death) and I have to say, it's not to my taste. Much to fruity, smells like bubblegum on me! But it hasn't gone rancid, so YAY for perfume oils that don't make you smell like b.o.

Anyways, I might throw it up in the trades thread, and see if there is any interest. Otherwise, I will just keep it and try layering it. Let me know how you end up liking it!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got Litchi Milk Tea as a sample in my last Haus of Gloi order (which came today, but was nothing exciting. A full size of The Horseman and sample of Vice, both of which I have talked to death) and I have to say, it's not to my taste. Much to fruity, smells like bubblegum on me! But it hasn't gone rancid, so YAY for perfume oils that don't make you smell like b.o.
> 
> Anyways, I might throw it up in the trades thread, and see if there is any interest. Otherwise, I will just keep it and try layering it. Let me know how you end up liking it!


Yeah it's definitely fruity. In general I'm a fan of borderline age inappropriate sweet scents so I thought I'd try it. We'll see how it smells on me, I had to drown myself in ghost puffs tonight but I'm going to try it tomorrow and see how it goes!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Second package today was my Notoriously Morbid order *finally*!!  I was crushed when I saw it shoved in my mail box though. It had been re-packaged by USPS with an apology note for it being so damaged....The origonal packaging was ripped in 3 places, looked like it had a shoe print on it and had water damage on the label. WHAT THE HELL?! How is there any excuse for that sort of handling??

Needless to say I was not someone anyone wanted to be around when I carefully opened it.
Much to my surprise, because Carrie packages things PHENOMENALLY, NOTHING was damaged. Not the plastic mini and full sized jars, not the mini nail polish, or even the cardboard Nerds box....I simply cannot believe how un-touched the items were compared to the nightmare that was what the package looked like. I am so beyond thankful that there was so much attention to packaging detail as it is the only thing that saved my items. Much praise for Notoriously Morbid! (and now I understand why it took so long to get to me...so frustrating)
Anyways, Ill put my quick initial review of the Blood Countess Collection and rest of order under Spoilers



Spoiler







3 of the Coffin Kissers were bought as a Birthday Present for a friend, the 4th was for me and I had never tried them before. I understand the following, the formula is SUPER soft and moisturizing and the smell is nice! The Sadist Blush is AMAZING! Oh man, I love this. The Blood Countess Nail Polish is not excited to me though, its very dull like dried blood and matte. Not my thing. The Lipcraft Lipgloss is BEAUTIFUL, its a lovely metallic red on me and its just splendid, I will wear this all the time. Seriously. As for the eyeshadows, Goblet of Red is one of the most beautiful things ever and I like Nobel Rage, Gilded mirror is more on the less impressive side for me but still very pretty.
I also ordered a blogger pack and told her to surprise me, sadly she sent me 2 sample bags from the Blood Countess collection so they aren't *unique* colors for me to try but I will happily add them to my sample jars.  


 
I am excited for "Walking on Sunshine" and "Visions" from the upcoming Winchester Gospels collection, and the other was Forgotten Dreams. My full sized item is "Its not raining in here" and holy crap again, I love this. Its a brilliant light blue with a lime green/gold shift. super pretty!

Lastly I ordered a sample of "bloody awful poet" from the Buffy collection because I needed to try the Spike color lol.
She thew in 2 extra samples from the Firefly VC collection in Watch How I Soar, and Autumn Flower.

I plan on doing swatches of everything tomorrow but tonight I am beat lol
Here's a rushed FOTD though haha, Im wearing Noble Rage (and Dirty Mistress from GDE) on my eyes, Sadist Blush, and Cachtice Lipcraft on the lips.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 15, 2014)

omg forget it. I did swatches and a look with purple blush, but the ordeal of getting them to show up on makeuptalk is unbelievably frustrating. I give up on this site for the day. I have to leave or I'm going to throw a computer at someone. &lt;/rant&gt;

Anyway, GDE's Halo collection is gorgeous, I'm still playing around with the Paper Runway shadows, and I LOVE the Paper Runway blushes, and the extras she threw in.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 15, 2014)

@ that lip color is so pretty on you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ooooooo do you like deadly Hollywood? I have a sample set coming sometime this week of it. Minis of the socialite collection. Sorry you're having a rough week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooooo for cancelled vacation and cars!!
> 
> Haus of gloi thoughts under zee spoiler in case you'd rather skip it!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm slowly putting my list together for the restock and twice is nice is definitely going on the must buy list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ugh ignore me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2014)

Today I received my perfume samples from Sixteen 92!  I smelled so nice today  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy with my purchase and am planning on buying at least one full size.  I've only tried one scent on me so far, raven, and I need to have it.  All day I was thinking about how I needed to buy a full size because I loved it so much.  

I thought the scent descriptions on the site were true to what I smelled in the vials.  Upon my first sniff there were two scents that I was not crazy about but neither of them smelled bad to me just different then what I would normally reach for.  When I went back and smelled them all again there was really only one that didn't appeal to me but I'll see how I like it on me.  I'm excited to see how the rest work with my body chemistry.  My wallet is on some serious trouble if I like them all as much on me as much as I like them in the vial.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Today I received my perfume samples from Sixteen 92!  I smelled so nice today  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm happy with my purchase and am planning on buying at least one full size.  I've only tried one scent on me so far, raven, and I need to have it.  All day I was thinking about how I needed to buy a full size because I loved it so much.
> 
> I thought the scent descriptions on the site were true to what I smelled in the vials.  Upon my first sniff there were two scents that I was not crazy about but neither of them smelled bad to me just different then what I would normally reach for.  When I went back and smelled them all again there was really only one that didn't appeal to me but I'll see how I like it on me.  I'm excited to see how the rest work with my body chemistry.  My wallet is on some serious trouble if I like them all as much on me as much as I like them in the vial.


I think you will love them! I just got my fall collection sample order today, and it smells so complex and interesting. I've smelled some of the regular scents, and I think I know of a few of those I need in full size already. Southern Gothic was one of my favorites I can't wait to order, as I just smelled a friends sample.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

For those interested. Victorian Disco just posted this via Facebook

_"Hey guys! Update and slight sale for the rest of our stock that's left over from the move. We're finishing up July and Danny already started on some August orders, I have a few repacks to send out that I was working on today as well as sending out more shipping notifications for all of the work we did over this weekend. I am so sorry about being behind on answering messages, I actually took the day off of work today (mostly because of a terrible migraine) but it turned out to be a blessing in disguise because I ended up doing a lot of work I didn't think I would be able to finish until Wednesday.

ANYWAYS, on to the fun stuff. I will be shutting down the site tomorrow evening for restock but the restock will not be put up until I am comfortable with the turnaround time and comfortable that we are caught up to at least a two week period. We had very little sales in all of August, so we will be finished with August in less than a few days, but I still have so much left over stock that's just sort of.. sitting there in the warehouse and new stock to be counted and put into the website. So, I am doing a small destock sale to get rid of the rest of this stock so we can start up next week with counting new stock and getting the site back to it's former "glory" so to say.

This sale is running from tonight, until tomorrow night at 8pm EST when I get off of my internship I am taking down the site and it will be down until we know what is going on. All the left over sales items that are left over will be put into little grab bags and put in a section of the shop.

SO SO SO SO - until right now, till 8pm EST tomorrow you can get whatever is left in stock for 60% off, which you use code DESTOCK for. And I'm sorry.. I cannot add on any colors for the sale that are not in stock This is just for whatever is left over on the site.

Thanks so much you guys, I am sorry once again for all of the delays the past few months and the lack of service on my part. I feel really bad for how much time this has come to take and everything will be back up and running soon before the end of the next week."_

And I just made another order. Hard not too when a 36$ order is less than 15$ haha.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh lord. Still haven't gotten my first order.....but 40 cent samples!!??! May need to bite the bullet. If it's slow at work tomorrow, I make my bank account no promises.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 15, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @ that lip color is so pretty on you!


Awe, thank you very much &lt;3


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I want to order something from the Victorian Disco sale, but I don't know if I have the patience to find out what's in stock...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

Crisis averted! They had mini jar sets of the collections I wanted! Azeroth and House Points collections come to me!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think you will love them! I just got my fall collection sample order today, and it smells so complex and interesting. I've smelled some of the regular scents, and I think I know of a few of those I need in full size already. Southern Gothic was one of my favorites I can't wait to order, as I just smelled a friends sample.


Ohh, I have a sample of Southern Gothic!  I like it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered a mix of the fall collection and some of the general collection (8 samples total). I really like Cloven and Penny Dreadful from the general collection.  Did you order the complete fall line?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 16, 2014)

Yayyy just ordered mini jars of the House Points collection for $17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Ohh, I have a sample of Southern Gothic!  I like it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered a mix of the fall collection and some of the general collection (8 samples total). I really like Cloven and Penny Dreadful from the general collection.  Did you order the complete fall line?


Yep! I was going to add some of the permanent collection stuff, but I figured I should space it out, and just get the permanent stuff all at once next time. I've only had a chance to briefly smell them, but so far stand outs are Calaverita (it smells just like Dia de los Muertos even though I'm not Mexican, and have never celebrated it ever), Helsing, Huntsman and Salem.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 16, 2014)

I think the Victorian Disco website is getting hit by the IMAM hug of death. But I successfully made it out with 9 minis for $13.50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: looks like the person who posted the sale info to IMAM took it down - hopefully site traffic is better now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Ohh, I have a sample of Southern Gothic!  I like it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered a mix of the fall collection and some of the general collection (8 samples total). I really like Cloven and Penny Dreadful from the general collection.  Did you order the complete fall line?


Oh I forgot to ask, did you get free samples with your order? I think my friend did, but I don't remember, but I didn't get any free samples. Just curious for my eventual blog review of the collection.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if My Pretty Zombie historically does a Halloween Collection? (or Sale) It seems fitting, and I have been holding out on making my next Drugs Like Me blush purchases *just in case* haha.

Also, I actually felt claustrophobic going though my makeup collection for the first time. I now have 6 of those containers of 30 jars full of eyeshadow samples. That's 180 samples in oh, about 4 months....not counting full sizes and mini jars...And I have more coming in (probably enough to fill another 2 containers within the next month at least). I think I might be hitting the end of my "buy all the things" and more into the "buy special things" realm of Indie love. Does this mean I'm growing up? haha.

Maybe this just means its time to focus on blushes and lip products, yup, I think that's what this means. haha.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yep! I was going to add some of the permanent collection stuff, but I figured I should space it out, and just get the permanent stuff all at once next time. I've only had a chance to briefly smell them, but so far stand outs are Calaverita (it smells just like Dia de los Muertos even though I'm not Mexican, and have never celebrated it ever), Helsing, Huntsman and Salem.


I'm jealous!  I was contemplating ordering all of the fall scents but decided against it.  Glad to hear you liked Huntsmant and Calaverita.   I had my eye on them but didn't get them this time so I'll get samples  with my next order.  I really love raven.  It reminds me of picking apples at the apple orchard!  It smells just like fall to me.  I also think wicked smells really nice but I love vanilla. I didn't get a sample with my order either.  When I was looking at feedback on the page I did see a comment about an included extra sample so I'm guessing she's given them out at one point.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm jealous!  I was contemplating ordering all of the fall scents but decided against it.  Glad to hear you liked Huntsmant and Calaverita.   I had my eye on them but didn't get them this time so I'll get samples  with my next order.  I really love raven.  It reminds me of picking apples at the apple orchard!  It smells just like fall to me.  I also think wicked smells really nice but I love vanilla. I didn't get a sample with my order either.  When I was looking at feedback on the page I did see a comment about an included extra sample so I'm guessing she's given them out at one point.


Yeah I think she was giving out the fall samples with her first orders, before that collection actually went up for sale, but I guess she doesn't do that anymore? I don't know, maybe she hasn't even decided what she's doing for that yet, she just opened like a month ago, so we will see! But I mean her "samples" are like double the size of normal samples, so I understand why she didn't.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 16, 2014)

So today was a good day for indie deliveries...I received my i + ta mini subscription, my Hello Waffle order, and my Candii Blossom Cosmetics order! I'll try to add pictures tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

Allison H said:


> So today was a good day for indie deliveries...I received my i + ta mini subscription, my Hello Waffle order, and my Candii Blossom Cosmetics order! I'll try to add pictures tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Was the Hello Waffle from the birthday sale? What did you get? I am still waiting on tracking for mine. I know I made a really large order, and I was not even close to the beginning of the orders, but it feels like forever! Hoping for tracking this week *crosses fingers*


----------



## Allison H (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Was the Hello Waffle from the birthday sale? What did you get? I am still waiting on tracking for mine. I know I made a really large order, and I was not even close to the beginning of the orders, but it feels like forever! Hoping for tracking this week *crosses fingers*


It was from the birthday sale. I just ordered the Musicians Collection though, so none of her newer stuff... Hopefully you'll receive your order soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 16, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva @@chelsealynn I want to place an order with Sixteen92 but I'm confused. Can we request the fall scents in the 5-sample pack? Because I am not going to order the whole fall collection, there are only two I want to try, and only two from the permanent line (I'll just throw something else in there). So, I'm not going to order the sample pack if we can't, but I am not going to order all four full sizes, because they are a bit pricey so... you see my dilemma? :lol:


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> For those interested. Victorian Disco just posted this via Facebook
> 
> _"Hey guys! Update and slight sale for the rest of our stock that's left over from the move. We're finishing up July and Danny already started on some August orders, I have a few repacks to send out that I was working on today as well as sending out more shipping notifications for all of the work we did over this weekend. I am so sorry about being behind on answering messages, I actually took the day off of work today (mostly because of a terrible migraine) but it turned out to be a blessing in disguise because I ended up doing a lot of work I didn't think I would be able to finish until Wednesday._
> 
> ...


Update: The site is down now as of about 2 hours ago. She apparently had an extremely large order and sold out almost everything. She is planning a possible sale when she reopens.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Kelly Silva @@chelsealynn I want to place an order with Sixteen92 but I'm confused. Can we request the fall scents in the 5-sample pack? Because I am not going to order the whole fall collection, there are only two I want to try, and only two from the permanent line (I'll just throw something else in there). So, I'm not going to order the sample pack if we can't, but I am not going to order all four full sizes, because they are a bit pricey so... you see my dilemma? :lol:


Yes you can request fall scents in the sample packs.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yes you can request fall scents in the sample packs.


Thank you!

Also wanted to put this in before I forgot andd fell asleep - I finally used the Hair Mist from Alchemic Muse. I don't use heat tools, so I don't know how well it works with those but for air drying it was quite nice. Worked well as a detangler and took about 20 minutes off my usual dry time. The scent was very light in my wet hair, and it had disappeared by the time it dried, so you don't need to worry about interfereing scents if you use this product. I actually refreshed the scent by spritzing my dry hair.

So, there you have it. If you are looking for an indie styling ist, you might like this one, but otherwise I don't know that it is _a must-have_. I enjoyed it, just for the time it saved air drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 16, 2014)

@@Shalott, thank you for the hair mist update! I think I'll purchase some once she restocks her shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 16, 2014)

I have shipping on my Shiro order!  *Does happy custom lipgloss dance*

Also, I got my SugarSkull Minerals order and my CandiiBlossom Polish orders yesterday.  I have my dissertation defense tomorrow (eep!  Minor panic!), but once I'm done with that I'll be celebrating with awesome glitter eyes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

Le sigh. Shiro new stuff/DC announcement at noon today. Money, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 16, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I am so sad because my HoG order had a perfume oil sample of Pumpkin Queen instead of Old Cider Haus.  Now I'm going to have to make an order blindly next restock, I really hope that scent is as good as everyone says.  I would also love if these were candles or something instead of/in addition to body products!


So I wanted to clarify, last night I just realized-- I got my sample of Old Cider Haus *and* the Pumpkin Queen sample was just a thoughtful extra.  I just didn't notice Old Cider Haus in the bottom of the baggie until last night.  Just in case anyone was negatively swayed by my inaccurate post.   But my other point still stands...how amazing would these be as candles!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

Perfume oil can be dumped onto water or unscented wax (I recommend wax because it's easier to clean up/change scents) in an oil burner for room scenting purposes! Or on a felt pad in one of those plug-in things from the Body Shop.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I have shipping on my Shiro order!  *Does happy custom lipgloss dance*
> 
> Also, I got my SugarSkull Minerals order and my CandiiBlossom Polish orders yesterday.  I have my dissertation defense tomorrow (eep!  Minor panic!), but once I'm done with that I'll be celebrating with awesome glitter eyes.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 16, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I wanted to clarify, last night I just realized-- I got my sample of Old Cider Haus *and* the Pumpkin Queen sample was just a thoughtful extra.  I just didn't notice Old Cider Haus in the bottom of the baggie until last night.  Just in case anyone was negatively swayed by my inaccurate post.   But my other point still stands...how amazing would these be as candles!


Yeah, I'll second that! I did not like how Olde Cider Haus mixed with my chemistry, but it's delightful in a diffuser.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Perfume oil can be dumped onto water or unscented wax (I recommend wax because it's easier to clean up/change scents) in an oil burner for room scenting purposes! Or on a felt pad in one of those plug-in things from the Body Shop.


You are genius! I never thought to try that. Thanks!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness....for anyone else who is excited about the Winchester Gospels collection Friday from Notoriously Morbid, I am in absolute love with 'Walking on Sunshine" It wears even better than it looks in the sample bag! *sorry for the double post for those who follow the NM Crypt on FB but I have to share how beautiful this looks.* Outer 2/3ds of my lid are "Walking on Sunshine", inner is "Its not Raining in Here" and my liner is "Noble Rage" foiled. I have blended "Its not Raining in Here" up to brow as well. Lips are Lipcraft Cachtice (I am SO in love with this metallic red)
I will be throwing money at NM on Friday for a full sized Walking on Sunshine because it is just to die for with that beautiful blue/green shift and purple base! (The photos only slightly catch it but oh man, its beautiful) *top right photo obviously edited but others straight off the camera!*


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Perfume oil can be dumped onto water or unscented wax (I recommend wax because it's easier to clean up/change scents) in an oil burner for room scenting purposes! Or on a felt pad in one of those plug-in things from the Body Shop.


Do you think this would work to make room sprays also?  I really wanted to get some of the oils to spray around the house and I found some recipes online that say you can add the oil to distilled water.  I might try it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 16, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Do you think this would work to make room sprays also?  I really wanted to get some of the oils to spray around the house and I found some recipes online that say you can add the oil to distilled water.  I might try it.


I would first dilute the oils in a little vodka--maybe a half-shot to a shotglass worth, before adding that to distilled water. It helps preserve the formula, and you don't have to shake it up so much before spraying.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Do you think this would work to make room sprays also? I really wanted to get some of the oils to spray around the house and I found some recipes online that say you can add the oil to distilled water. I might try it.


Yup, absolutely. Like @@Bflopolska said, you're going to have to give it a shake to mix it up before spraying. It's just easier for me to go with a wax warmer, so that's what comes to mind first.
ETA: Yeesh, I totally misread the point of B's post! But, yeah, if you find a recipe for homemade room spray that call for essential oils, you can use perfume oils in there.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 16, 2014)

My missing GDE OTM was delivered today.  Along with my Femme Fatale sample order, my Fall HoG order (I ordered late) and a full size of the Goddess Glow that has become HG for me.  I also missed my MadLad samples in my little pouty fest yesterday.  I found them last night.  I am working from home today, so I have not yet put a face on.  Excited to play with all of the new pretties.  My HoG freebie was Troika.  I am not so sure on that one.  I like the almond milk of it, but there is something in it I am just not sure of.  Can't wait to see what my weird body chemistry does with The Horseman.

In good news it sounds as if I will eventually get a full refund on the trip, but it may take two billing cycles, and I am kind of swamped at work, so getting out of here by Saturday may not be in the cards for this year.

In more everything continues to go wrong news...the "man of the moment" was eating cookies in bed last night. He is the world's messiest bed eater.  He managed to grind all sorts of cookie crumbs in to the sheets.  This morning the dog decided he wanted cookie crumbs for breakfast.  I now have a big hole in my favorite pair of sheets.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

Heh. The Shiro collection: Cheekbones. A contouring collection inspired by Benedict Cumberbatch's facial bone structure.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heh. The Shiro collection: Cheekbones. A contouring collection inspired by Benedict Cumberbatch's facial bone structure.


I just came on here to announce this as well.  OH MY GOSH.  I hate being on a no-buy.  I need ALL of these in celebration of Benedict Cumberbatch's gorgeous cheekbones.

CONTOURING POWDERS!!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

Im kind of "meh" on the contouring powders. I wish there was a more gray-based one that wasn't SO blue/gray. I need like a mix between An East Wind is Coming and 3 Patch Problem.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 16, 2014)

I really don't know how to use these, but the label art is gorgeous.  Where would you put a grey based powder?  On top of your cheekbone?  If anyone gets these, post pics on HOW to use them because I'd love to learn how.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I really don't know how to use these, but the label art is gorgeous.  Where would you put a grey based powder?  On top of your cheekbone?  If anyone gets these, post pics on HOW to use them because I'd love to learn how.


I think you would use the gray powder to blend with some of the others to make them more cool tone based. Or by itself. I've found gray contour colors look pretty good on my pale cool toned skin.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think you would use the gray powder to blend with some of the others to make them more cool tone based. Or by itself. I've found gray contour colors look pretty good on my pale cool toned skin.


OMG DUH, why didn't I think of this? I have the same issue with needing something gray-er due to cool tones, but I saw that gray/blue and thought :wacko:   But mixing might work. Hmmm.....although it would probably be cheaper to buy the pumpkin poppy whatever it's called.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 16, 2014)

Ummm I need at least one Shrio contour powder because Sherlock!!!! I am obsessed!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

@ Notoriously Morbid A Murder of Crows release 11/14

do you think that is a Game of Thrones theme?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's my i+ta mini subscription (variation), and my Candii Blossom haul (no extras included, but the items were purchased with a major discount).



Spoiler



Sorry they're sideways...I'm adding this post from my cell phone.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 16, 2014)

I took an after work shower and splashed myself with The Horseman and now I want to do two things.

1.  Put clean sheets on the bed (good idea anyway see story about dog eating hole in sheets) tale off my clothes and roll around naked in this fragrance.  Yeah, I know...TMI; and

2.  Buy ALL THE THINGS.  Seriously, this scent makes me want to shop.

Questions.  Has anyone tried the Haus of Gloi hair oil yet?  And has anyone tried both of the Pumpkin scents?  Pumpkin Queen smells pretty darn good on me and I am trying to decide if I should try Pumpkin Butter as well.  Right now I am thinking I will be getting full size oils of both Pumpkin Queen and The Horseman.  Both of which surprise me more than a little.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @ Notoriously Morbid A Murder of Crows release 11/14
> 
> do you think that is a Game of Thrones theme?


I could have sworn I read somewhere that Carrie doesn't follow the series -- books or show -- and wasn't planning on a collection based on it.  I was kind of wondering if maybe it was a collection of black-based shades with various duochromes/shimmers.

In other NM news, I got my VC shipping!  I panicked for a second because the email had a subject line that could have meant that it was canceled or delayed for some reason, but, nope, tracking!  Whoo!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 16, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Here's my i+ta mini subscription (variation), and my Candii Blossom haul (no extras included, but the items were purchased with a major discount).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my exact variation on the i+ta sub, (dark gray shadow in the little kitty jar, right?) I'm not sure how I feel about Sultan's Daughter.  I would have preferred almost *any* of the other ones, but still very happy with the sub and the extras!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> That's my exact variation on the i+ta sub, (dark gray shadow in the little kitty jar, right?) I'm not sure how I feel about Sultan's Daughter. I would have preferred almost *any* of the other ones, but still very happy with the sub and the extras!


Yep, that's the one. I haven't yet tried Sultan's Daughter, so we'll see...I think the tiny bottle is adorable though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel like the only person with a different variation of the i+ta sub - maybe it's because I got the last one and the latter ones had different bonus goodies?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My missing GDE OTM was delivered today. Along with my Femme Fatale sample order, my Fall HoG order (I ordered late) and a full size of the Goddess Glow that has become HG for me. I also missed my MadLad samples in my little pouty fest yesterday. I found them last night. I am working from home today, so I have not yet put a face on. Excited to play with all of the new pretties. My HoG freebie was Troika. I am not so sure on that one. I like the almond milk of it, but there is something in it I am just not sure of. Can't wait to see what my weird body chemistry does with The Horseman.
> 
> In good news it sounds as if I will eventually get a full refund on the trip, but it may take two billing cycles, and I am kind of swamped at work, so getting out of here by Saturday may not be in the cards for this year.
> 
> In more everything continues to go wrong news...the "man of the moment" was eating cookies in bed last night. He is the world's messiest bed eater. He managed to grind all sorts of cookie crumbs in to the sheets. This morning the dog decided he wanted cookie crumbs for breakfast. I now have a big hole in my favorite pair of sheets.


Glad to hear you are at least getting a refund! I really hope you can reschedule an even better trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I totally sympathize with you on the messy bed eater. I'll never forget when the bf decided to eat buffalo wings in bed and got sauce everywhere! Like, who does that?!

I think I might have to add Horseman and Troika to my growing list for the restock!! Sounds like there are really no duds so far. Do we know the additional scents being added yet?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 16, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I feel like the only person with a different variation of the i+ta sub - maybe it's because I got the last one and the latter ones had different bonus goodies?


 I am kind of liking your bonus goodies better than mine!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I am kind of liking your bonus goodies better than mine!


I was so happily surprised with my bonuses. 4 eyeshadow samples, 1 blush sample, and 3 lip colors? Yep, I was super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 16, 2014)

I really like the perfume oil I received in my i+ta bag:  Beauty.  It's very similar to Rose Red, a recurring BPAL Yule, but it's...  candied, I guess.  It's different enough that I wouldn't mind having rollerballs of both!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

I am so sad I got Sultan's Daughter as my perfume sample in the I+TA sub, and I totally spilled two thirds of it all over the floor. Luckily, the smell isn't strong enough to notice it spilled, but I really liked it! I guess I'll have to buy another, and then maybe more from Midsummer Dreams Apothecary.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

I found the first scent note my skin amps! Put on Huntsman from Sixteen92 and it smelled like pure cardamom on, it's described as "Cardamom and vanilla infused coffee, fossilized amber, Agarwood (oud), tilled soil". Then again, in the bottle it smells the same. But anyways it's not for me, I'll hopefully test another scent tomorrow.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone know when they plan on restocking haus of gloi autumn scents? I'm dying to try ghost puffs in the pumpkin butter!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Does anyone know when they plan on restocking haus of gloi autumn scents? I'm dying to try ghost puffs in the pumpkin butter!!!


I thought it was 9/28?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @ Notoriously Morbid A Murder of Crows release 11/14
> 
> do you think that is a Game of Thrones theme?


Sadly, I've only seen one random episode of Game of Thrones so the reference would be over my head. It's been on my watch list for awhile.



trekkersangel said:


> Does anyone know when they plan on restocking haus of gloi autumn scents? I'm dying to try ghost puffs in the pumpkin butter!!!


I'm pretty sure it's 9/28 and there will be new stuff like the smores and whipped soaps as well.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 17, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order is shipped!! Come to me Vice!! I just know I'm gonna need the pumpkin butter


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 17, 2014)

Three things I have discovered the past 24 hours.

Haus of Gloi Spider Silk pumpkin butter post bath has a VERY lovely earthy smell on me. I certainly get the oak moss and a light sweet mint (but not much) I also smell quite a bit like Sage. Its light and lovely.

Notoriously Morbid did a heart breakingly bad thing. They sent me a sample of "Watch How I Soar" from their Firefly VC and the color is just amazing. I am going to have to nurse and treasure this sample as long as possible unless there is another similar color that anyone knows of?

I FINALLY went to see Guardians of the Galaxy last night with the Husband, I had been telling myself I didn't need "I am Groot" from Shiro because I hadn't seen it...yeah, not surprised but I LOVED the movie and now NEED the shadow...haha. I tried to be good, I really did. If anyone ever makes a Rocket color I will be on that immediately on sight haha.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Mine is waiting at home.  I ordered the full size.  FIngers crossed for good samples.  I need a pleaseant surprise.  Lat weeks bad week carried over to the beginning of this week.  I was suppose to leave on Saturday for a week in Los Cabos, where the hurricane hit last night, and I didn't get trip insurance...  Still trying to sort things out, looks like I will most likely get my resort $ back and a credit with the airline, but I won't be able to get anything booked for the same price and time frame.  And this was my "I don't want to be home alone on my daughter's birthday trip."  So moving it to a different time doesn't really help me much.  And with our upcoming trial schedule, I probably can't get away until sometime after the first of the year (although a small chance of getting a week in December).  *still pouting*


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 17, 2014)

I did end up making an order with Sixteen92 the other night. Samples of Grimm, Penny Dreadful and Rei from the permanent line, and Raven and Vespertine from the Fall collection. I am really looking forward to getting them, sine the shop looks like they put out a high-quality product!

(Note: I just noticed I typed "oder" instead of "order" which I guess would be kind of true, because it is an odor order! *snort, snort* Ignore me, I'm stupid.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 17, 2014)

My pouting continues.  I am home sick today with a head cold or sinus infection or something.  The post office just delivered my first Darling Clandestine order (and it was a big one) and I pretty much can't smell any of it.  My Reason to Smile shadows should have arrived today, but they are hanging out in rural Missouri somewhere.  le sigh


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 17, 2014)

@@marigoldsue UGHHHH, wish I could come give you a big freakin hug right now &lt;3 &lt;3 When it rains, it freakin pours right?? At least you are surrounded by pretty sparkly things? And smelly things that you can't smell. 

My Fyrinnae order shipped! Wahoooo, Demon's Desire come to mama! (Along with the other unnecessary random crap I ordered)


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 17, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I did end up making an order with Sixteen92 the other night. Samples of Grimm, Penny Dreadful and Rei from the permanent line, and Raven and Vespertine from the Fall collection. I am really looking forward to getting them, sine the shop looks like they put out a high-quality product!
> 
> (Note: I just noticed I typed "oder" instead of "order" which I guess would be kind of true, because it is an odor order! *snort, snort* Ignore me, I'm stupid.)


I hope you like what you order!  I think the quality is definitely there.  I wore Penny Dreadful yesterday.  I love the scent in the vial but when I wore it smelled very masculine on me which I wasn't crazy about.  I tried to give it to my boyfriend today after explaining to him it was a unisex scent. He wouldn't take it though because it smelled too feminine in the vial   :lol:


----------



## Shalott (Sep 17, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My pouting continues.  I am home sick today with a head cold or sinus infection or something.  The post office just delivered my first Darling Clandestine order (and it was a big one) and I pretty much can't smell any of it.  My Reason to Smile shadows should have arrived today, but they are hanging out in rural Missouri somewhere.  le sigh


I'm so sorry, I totally agree with Rachelshine - when it rains it pours! Hopefully you an get all this bummer stuff out of the way and then have a nice rest of the year. :hugs3:



chelsealynn said:


> I hope you like what you order!  I think the quality is definitely there.  I wore Penny Dreadful yesterday.  I love the scent in the vial but when I wore it smelled very masculine on me which I wasn't crazy about.  I tried to give it to my boyfriend today after explaining to him it was a unisex scent. He wouldn't take it though because it smelled too feminine in the vial   :lol:


I am really looking forward to some of the scents - Vespertine and Grimm in particular! But I like a masculine scent, so now I am pretty excited to try Penny Dreadful, too! My hubby has had one of those fragrance samplers from Sephora for about five years and he can never decide which scent to redeem for - so I went through the whole box and tried them all and gave him a list of my favorites. He was like "Okay, just go pick one" and didn't see why the scent I liked on ME wouldn't work for him, too! :laughing:


----------



## BSquared (Sep 17, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My pouting continues. I am home sick today with a head cold or sinus infection or something. The post office just delivered my first Darling Clandestine order (and it was a big one) and I pretty much can't smell any of it. My Reason to Smile shadows should have arrived today, but they are hanging out in rural Missouri somewhere. le sigh


Ugh I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. Fingers crossed you get some luck sent your way!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My pouting continues.  I am home sick today with a head cold or sinus infection or something.  The post office just delivered my first Darling Clandestine order (and it was a big one) and I pretty much can't smell any of it.  My Reason to Smile shadows should have arrived today, but they are hanging out in rural Missouri somewhere.  le sigh


Hope you feel better soon, sending hugs your way. :hugs3:


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 17, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I am loving both the Pumpkin Queen and Pumpkin Eater, but I think the Pumpkin Eater is a little spicier


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 17, 2014)

Got an email saying my NM VC is packed for shipping!!

YAY!!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 17, 2014)

I get paid tomorrow and the mister's last big student loan payment is made which means tomorrow is BUY ALL THE INDIE THINGS!!! GDE order should be in tomorrow too, it's shaping up to be an excellent Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Got an email saying my NM VC is packed for shipping!!
> 
> YAY!!


Woo hoo, me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 17, 2014)

Edit- TAKEN! 

I have sample vials of Pumpkin Queen and Olde Cider Haus if anyone wants them to try before the next Haus of Gloi restock. These are scents that don't work on me, that I applied once each on clean skin on my arm.  Just PM if you want me to mail them to you and quote this if you have done so, so that people know they are gone.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 17, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I have sample vials of Pumpkin Queen and Olde Cider Haus if anyone wants them to try before the next Haus of Gloi restock. These are scents that don't work on me, that I applied once each on clean skin on my arm. Just PM if you want me to mail them to you and quote this if you have done so, so that people know they are gone.


Ohhh I'd love to try them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried an oldie but new to me scent - Elevenies (haus of gloi) - I am in LOVE.  Slight orange almond scent that dries down to a black tea....I ordered a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I tried an oldie but new to me scent - Elevenies (haus of gloi) - I am in LOVE. Slight orange almond scent that dries down to a black tea....I ordered a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That sounds lovely, I might have to add that to my next order!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 17, 2014)

I got my Sugar and Spite order today. I got three perfume samples, all packaged in very lovely Halloween paper.

Carnivale Macabre and Diabolique are not really for me. They're too foody in a caramel sort of way (not a fan).

Something Wicked, however, is my favorite. It's the first really pumpkin-y fragrance that I've ever liked. It doesn't have that weird caramel smell that lots of gourmand kind of scents have to me.

Also included was a sample of Spellbound soap. It's _very_ pepperminty with a background of black tea. Not bad!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Guys! Found this pic on IG. Is this not the most genius way to store perfume samples?


----------



## BSquared (Sep 18, 2014)

That box is so cute!!! Currently mine are all living in a bunch of the makeup bags I get for free at Sephora. I need a better system.

First Fryinnae order is in, also placed an order with Purple Cat Creatives. They have a 6-pack of body butter samplers for $10 so grabbed one of those, you get to pick your scents. Anyone tried it?? I'm excited!

Edit: And it's not even 10am. I need to get my life together. But I will smell AMAZING!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Guys! Found this pic on IG. Is this not the most genius way to store perfume samples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of those as well as some of the 50-slot ones! My collection is well into the triple digits. Be very, very careful dipping into perfume oils, gang. The seasonal collections are my downfall. (OTOH, the other night, I realized I haven't ordered any BPAL since December!)


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Guys! Found this pic on IG. Is this not the most genius way to store perfume samples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I find one of those???


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Where do I find one of those???


Sporting goods store. Or gun shop. Those are ammo boxes. If I recall correctly, they're for .357 ammo.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 18, 2014)

So this is how I store perfume samples. This is an empty Almay eye makeup remover pad jar.  I go through a jar of those in a month so it was easy to collect enough to keep perfume samples in, I only have 2 full ones then this one in the pic just has my new Haus of Gloi samples (which are a tad shorter than commercial sample vials but those fit too.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 18, 2014)

I have one of those ammo boxes, let me get you the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00162MHZ2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=2BLSIVWAPW1A9&amp;coliid=I2HL2CM7362621&amp;psc=1

Also, just dabbed on some Calaverita from Sixteen92...totally allergic to something in there. I washed it off twice, but my wrists are all red. It does have cinnamon in it, which can be a skin irritant, but I've never had a reaction to my other perfumes with cinnamon. I'll have to do some researching to see if I can pinpoint what ingredient did it, because I've never had an allergic reaction to anything in my life. Bummer because I really like the scent, but I guess I'll be making a wax tart with the rest.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have a bunch of those as well as some of the 50-slot ones! My collection is well into the triple digits. Be very, very careful dipping into perfume oils, gang. The seasonal collections are my downfall. (OTOH, the other night, I realized I haven't ordered any BPAL since December!)


That's okay be me! :lol:   I was a perfume addict to begin with and now every time I think to buy a mainstream perfume, I'm like... how many indie scent could this get me! I have to admit, though, it the probably 5+ years I'v known about them, I have never been a fan of BPAL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I had one or two imps back in the day and it was just... not for me. So there's one temptation down!

But truth be told, I'd rather have perfume oils than eyeshadow so...  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> That's okay be me! :lol: I was a perfume addict to begin with and now every time I think to buy a mainstream perfume, I'm like... how many indie scent could this get me! I have to admit, though, it the probably 5+ years I'v known about them, I have never been a fan of BPAL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I had one or two imps back in the day and it was just... not for me. So there's one temptation down!
> 
> But truth be told, I'd rather have perfume oils than eyeshadow so... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it the aesthetics of the brand in general, or the specific scents you tried? Because their catalog is immense. *Hundreds* of things to choose from, and they do every type of scent out there.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is it the aesthetics of the brand in general, or the specific scents you tried? Because their catalog is immense. *Hundreds* of things to choose from, and they do every type of scent out there.


There was some not-so-cool stuff going on PR wise with the brand that really turned me off. Now, this was ages and ages ago, I mean, I'd have to dig through the archives of LiveJournal to even find specifics, but I pretty much decided never to shop with them. The Imps I had were given to me by a friend, and weren't to my taste so I never felt like I was missing out. *shrugs*

I did go to the site the other day and added some stuff to my cart for kicks and giggles but when I saw the final price (upwards of $45 - for some SAMPLES?) I basically had an anuerisym. So, yeah, BPAL is not for me. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 18, 2014)

eeep...looks like I may be heading to Riviera Maya/Playa del Carmen in place of my Los Cabos trip on Saturday.  If so, I am returning next Friday.  Will someone volunteer to send me a personal reminder next Saturday about the Haus of Gloi restock?  I want more The Horseman and more Pumpkin Queen.

Although both are currently available in full size and hair oil.  Maybe I should just order those and call it good.  I was toying with small pumpkin butters, but I don't use much lotion type of products.  Has anyone toyed with adding oils to a non-scented lotion?  The hair oil says it can be used on your body.  Maybe I should just order that and use it with some non-scented lotion on the rare occurrences I would use a pumpkin butter.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have current NM colors they love?  Looking for colors to get for the FF in mini to go along with any new releases I pick up tomorrow.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 18, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I'm in love with Jack. It's interesting but classic and work-friendly, if that sort of thing is important to you. I have a ton of samples to try out so I have to stop myself from wearing it every day, but the temptation is there.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 18, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Anyone have current NM colors they love? Looking for colors to get for the FF in mini to go along with any new releases I pick up tomorrow.


Sometimes my arms bend back. It's beauuuuutiful.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> @@marigoldsue I'm in love with Jack. It's interesting but classic and work-friendly, if that sort of thing is important to you. I have a ton of samples to try out so I have to stop myself from wearing it every day, but the temptation is there.


Oh thanks.  That is one I may not have looked at but I think would work well for me.  And while I have a very "conservative" career in litigation at a top 150 national law firm, I don't really care about work appropriate.  Unless the board is meeting in our office, I wear what I want when I want.  If they really care about my eyeshadow more than my billable hours or my work product, we have issues...lol


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Ooh, I just got my Notoriously Morbid order of DC'd stuff, and I received a sample of Autumn Flower (a VC shade I already have.  It is *gorgeous*) and Eye of the Tiger.  EotT has *got* to be another Winchester Gospels shade.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks @@Lolo22 for the photo of the perfume storage and @@Kelly Silva for the link!  Happy it comes in pink.

My current perfume storage 



Spoiler


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva, ohhh thanks for the link! I maaaay pick one up! Or see if my bf has one! It looks perfect for my ever growing stash. 

@@marigoldsue, I'll remind you on Sat / you may as well just order em now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 18, 2014)

@@meaganola, you reminded me - I have a couple of Winchester Gospels swatches I forgot to post. Sorry for the crappy swatches, this is the first time I've done it.



Spoiler



Hallelujah is on the left, Walking on Sunshine is on the right.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

I love that ammo holder for perfumes - but it is an ADD ON. Sigh.  What else can I purchase at amazon right now to get it....

pfftt....will have to wait.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love that ammo holder for perfumes - but it is an ADD ON. Sigh.  What else can I purchase at amazon right now to get it....
> 
> pfftt....will have to wait.


Haha, I pressured my husband into buying a video game a couple days ago (let's be honest, I didn't have to work that hard) so that I could get one. I'd added it to my cart a couple days before but just couldn't wait any longer! Come to think of it, that's how most of my purchases happen...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love that ammo holder for perfumes - but it is an ADD ON. Sigh.  What else can I purchase at amazon right now to get it....
> 
> pfftt....will have to wait.


I know, how dare they!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Psst -- get the opaque green one.  Light can degrade perfume oils.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

I will be getting the green top with the black bottom case.  I think that looks sharp - is that the one you meant?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

n/m - I see that there are TWO green cases.  The one I like is the one with the clear green top! lol

Well, my apartment is pretty dark, so these will go into the corner.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 18, 2014)

Tee hee, I stole one of my husband's ammo holders. Now to start shopping so I can fill it up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mooreeeg (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a question... I received my first Fortune Cookie Soap order today but am disappointed to discover that the whipped creams in the sampler I ordered smell "plasticky" or "artificial." Wondering if this is possibly a bad batch or if this is normal for their products? I love lots of different scents and thought I would really like these but they aren't going over very well so far.

And for those of you who have tried both FCS &amp; Haus of Gloi, are HoG more "natural" / essential oil type scents? Wondering if that would make a difference...


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh my, the eyeshadow I had created in memory of my daughter, Reason to Smile arrived today.  I love it.  I cried a little.  In the package it looks kind of yuck, but I watched straight on my arm, no primer, no glitter glue, no foil me (which I will use to pick up the shift) and it is such a warm and loving pink with the peach/coral undertones that I love.  It is just perfection.  I will be mailing them out tomorrow.  I think she sent me a couple of extra baggies, because I have about three left if anyone else would like one, just send me your address.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 18, 2014)

Now in Notoriously Morbid news, the FF special tomorrow is good with our discount codes from the Aug sub and all of that applies to the new releases.  I asked just to be sure.  Who plans to Haul Hard tomorrow????

Oh, and ALL of my Hello Waffle orders have shipped.  I kept forgetting things and had to go back and add to my order.  I think I ended up with 4 order numbers.  Hopefully they will be waiting for me when I return for wherever I end up tripping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 18, 2014)

@@marigoldsue, I'm happy the eyeshadow came out so beautifully! It sounds like things might be turning around for you, which I'm happy to hear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 18, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Who plans to Haul Hard tomorrow????


Umm *raises hand* I may be getting my first full size collection for the Winchester Gospels collection.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Now in Notoriously Morbid news, the FF special tomorrow is good with our discount codes from the Aug sub and all of that applies to the new releases.  I asked just to be sure.  Who plans to Haul Hard tomorrow????


I'm currently looking at minis of the Winchester Gospels and I Call It Mr. Pointy (I'm not a matte fan, but that's a *gorgeous* plum!) plus Glass Berries.  Maybe Glass Strawberries, too.  Maybe the Winchester Gospels and the lip tint(s), and then minis of I Call It Mr. Pointy and Cry Wolf Cry for FF?  Still trying to figure it out since I'm not sure how much the lip tints are going to be.  But the WG is an absolute definite must-have despite the fact that I just received ten NM minis and four GDE sample jars plus the GDE GWP.  And I'll be getting the Espionage Cosmetics Eye Spy collection Saturday.  So...  It's still cheaper than going out drinking every night?  Maybe?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 19, 2014)

Eta: never mind

Ugh uploading photos is a nightmare!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

Can someone let me know what time the new Slay Me collection from NM will go live tomorrow? I pretty much want everything I have seen so far, so I want to be ready to snag it. Thankies!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love that ammo holder for perfumes - but it is an ADD ON. Sigh.  What else can I purchase at amazon right now to get it....
> 
> pfftt....will have to wait.


If you have Prime then you only have to spend $25.  I added it to my wish list so next time I order I can tack it on.  With multiple amazon orders this week I will wait till next week!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Can someone let me know what time the new Slay Me collection from NM will go live tomorrow? I pretty much want everything I have seen so far, so I want to be ready to snag it. Thankies!


10am Eastern, 7am Pacific.  But it's permanent/general catalog, so it's not going away any time soon!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> 10am Eastern, 7am Pacific.  But it's permanent/general catalog, so it's not going away any time soon!


THANK you! Very good to know!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

I need glass berries, glass apples, Call me Mr Pointy, Lost in LA, Hallelujah.  Plus any others that catch my fancy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

I seem to have fallen hard down the fragrance rabbit hole too.  I am considering placing my first Black Violet order.  Does anyone have any favorite scents?  I am considering:


Paper Dolls
Madame Pele
Red Lotus
Steel Petals
Valley of the Temples

Thoughts?  Any other good ones not on my list?


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 19, 2014)

Winchester Gospels and Slay Me 3 are up on Notoriously Morbid.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

got my stuff @NM!!  so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also asked for Hearts of Black Lace mini as my freebie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

Gah. SPN fanmix in the form of an eyeshadow collection. With a nail polish. Did they open up my brain in order to come up with the concept with this collection?


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Gah. SPN fanmix in the form of an eyeshadow collection. With a nail polish. Did they open up my brain in order to come up with the concept with this collection?


I don't paint my own nails so I never buy polish, but that one is gorgeous!  Maybe I will start ordering polish to do my dog's nails...lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

did anyone save the descriptions of colors &amp; ingredients for the VC this month?  If you did, can you pm me with it?

thank you!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

My haul! The entire WG in mini form (couldn't do full size too expensive for me), Glass Berries, I Call It Mr. Pointy, Coffin Kisser in Dean's Seductive Strawberries, and my free minis, Captivated, Crimson Horror, and Gilded Mirror


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did anyone save the descriptions of colors &amp; ingredients for the VC this month? If you did, can you pm me with it?
> 
> thank you!


Better yet, post them. Le sigh. I don't have that info, either, and it feels weird and wrong to not at least have the descriptions.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 19, 2014)

NM is the first company that I actually find myself going for minis more often than sample bags. That speaks volumes to how much I love their shades (and I haven't even tried that many!) I wish I could have went a bit more mini crazy today but I still walked away with all the WG collection (most in minis, rest in samples), a couple Slay Me (I NEEDED "I call it Mr Pointy" and "Lost in L.A.") the COTM and the Glass Berries tint. My FDF was "Look Upon Me" &lt;3
Small less than $20 pre-ship haul but I am giddy none-the less (also Yay self control!)

In other news, Yesterday my Aromaleigh Diavoli set came in! OMG....so much love. So much. I shall have to swatch soon!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

Ooh, my VC is out for delivery! Too bad I have at least eight hours until I get home.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, my VC is out for delivery! Too bad I have at least eight hours until I get home.


Yay!!

Mine is "estimated" for Monday! *aka, hopefully mine shows up next week!*


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 19, 2014)

So I ended up making two decent sized orders today, from My Pretty Zombie and Notoriously Morbid.  These are my combination birthday/dissertation defense celebration orders 

I also got my Shiro order in the mail today and I'm loving my goodies.  Sorry for the poor picture quality, but here is a quick snapshot of the custom gloss I ordered.  I'm loving it!  It looks good on it's own, and I think it'll look amazing over a dark red lipstick.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 19, 2014)

So I want to pick up the OITNB set from Darling Girl and I'm on the fence. I REALLY want the collectors set, but I will not use the lipstick based on the color. So logic says get the mini set...but I want the box the collector's set comes in. But is it really worth $10 extra??? Oh what to do what to do.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

What's the TAT on My Pretty Zombie right now? I have Halloween present deadline issues to consider, but MPZ would be *perfect* for this stuff.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 19, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So I want to pick up the OITNB set from Darling Girl and I'm on the fence. I REALLY want the collectors set, but I will not use the lipstick based on the color. So logic says get the mini set...but I want the box the collector's set comes in. But is it really worth $10 extra??? Oh what to do what to do.


I'd say the extra $10 is worth it. But I'm also an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
However: I NEED pornstache on my life! And I am a huge supernatural fan. My best friend and I considered getting the antiposession tattoo together (we still might) so I think I will stay away from NM for now. My favorite holiday is Halloween so I will go nuts next month ordering all the Halloween collections. I'll save my money till then.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So I want to pick up the OITNB set from Darling Girl and I'm on the fence. I REALLY want the collectors set, but I will not use the lipstick based on the color. So logic says get the mini set...but I want the box the collector's set comes in. But is it really worth $10 extra??? Oh what to do what to do.


You have mail, and an "enabling" solution...lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> NM is the first company that I actually find myself going for minis more often than sample bags. That speaks volumes to how much I love their shades (and I haven't even tried that many!) I wish I could have went a bit more mini crazy today but I still walked away with all the WG collection (most in minis, rest in samples), a couple Slay Me (I NEEDED "I call it Mr Pointy" and "Lost in L.A.") the COTM and the Glass Berries tint. My FDF was "Look Upon Me" &lt;3
> 
> Small less than $20 pre-ship haul but I am giddy none-the less (also Yay self control!)


I LOVE the companies that offer minis.  I have so many shadows, and am constantly buying more.  I just can't justify full sizes.  But I really don't like messing with the baggies.  And the whole moving them to jars on my own thing has just been a disaster for me.  I think I tend to buy a lot more from the companies that offer the mini jars.  My self control was not as good as yours today.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 19, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> So I ended up making two decent sized orders today, from My Pretty Zombie and Notoriously Morbid.  These are my combination birthday/dissertation defense celebration orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also got my Shiro order in the mail today and I'm loving my goodies.  Sorry for the poor picture quality, but here is a quick snapshot of the custom gloss I ordered.  I'm loving it!  It looks good on it's own, and I think it'll look amazing over a dark red lipstick.
> 
> ...


That is so pretty!! I've debated about getting custom colors, now I think I have to.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> So I ended up making two decent sized orders today, from My Pretty Zombie and Notoriously Morbid.  These are my combination birthday/dissertation defense celebration orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also got my Shiro order in the mail today and I'm loving my goodies.  Sorry for the poor picture quality, but here is a quick snapshot of the custom gloss I ordered.  I'm loving it!  It looks good on it's own, and I think it'll look amazing over a dark red lipstick.
> 
> ...


What opacity is that?  Did you pick a Shiro color (I think you may have told us this, but I am old, cut me some slack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) or did you ask them to come up with a certain color?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What opacity is that?  Did you pick a Shiro color (I think you may have told us this, but I am old, cut me some slack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) or did you ask them to come up with a certain color?


It's Mockingjay, and I selected the more opaque option.  I figured more opaque is better since I can always sheer it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

Ugh, first thing in the morning, already spending money. :lol: Of course I hit up NM, got minis in 5 By 5, I Call It Mr. Pointy and Lost in L.A. and then because there were there on the "new products" page, picked up minis of Sympathy for the Devil, Hallelujah and a sample of Visions. My freebie was Shadow of Things. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I need to go back to bed...


----------



## BSquared (Sep 19, 2014)

OITNB order completed, I just can't say no :wub:   My husband gonna be mad, I think I'll tell him it's things I need for work. I mean....I need eyeshadow, right?

Ok but that's the last thing I'm ordering. Except when ghost puffs restocks at HoG. Really, I'm serious this time. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChelsDixon (Sep 19, 2014)

I grabbed all the Winchester gospels in mini and a couple coffin kissers! My VC should be here tomorrow so I'm excited for that. I need to stop though lol I want the oitnb collectors tin but I can't yet hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can grab it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitely going to be making a NM purchase today. Does anyone know if we can use the code from the VC for an FDF purchase? Also, I can't remember if it was a unique code. If it's not a unique code, could someone PM me it? I'm house/dog/catsitting and won't be home until tomorrow but I want to get a bunch of stuff today. 

ALso, probably won't be able to resist the DG OITNB collection much longer. I have a lot of packing to do so I think if I can get a good amount done tomorrow night and Sunday after work, that will be my reward for a productive weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

@ I don't remember the code, but I do know it has been included in every single order/VC I've received, and it has been the same code. If you have the one from last month, it's still the same code.

ETA And you can use the code for FF, but the total after discounts and before shipping must hit the $10 increment.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm definitely getting the DG OITNB stuff but I just haven't gotten around to it yet.  Since it's already Friday, I'm going to wait til Monday to see what the next gwp is because I'm not too keen on this weeks.

Since the WG stuff is permanent I'm going to wait to see what you guys think! I really love some of them but I need to start being more choosy!!  HoG is happening though.  I sold a few things so now I have $50 in my paypal account which is going straight towards ghost puffs and s'mores ALL THINGS!  Literally everything that comes in s'mores, I'm getting.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 19, 2014)

Ohhh the Black Violet / Shiro Color is sooo pretty. But do I need more things? (Obviously yes. The answer is always yes). Who has favorites from Black Violet??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't actually ordered anything from Black Violet, but I've smelled Affogato and if you're into that sort of thing, it was pretty amazing.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh the Black Violet / Shiro Color is sooo pretty. But do I need more things? (Obviously yes. The answer is always yes). Who has favorites from Black Violet??


Paper Dolls seems to be there most popular and I am seriously considering a blind buy of the full size.  Although I love the description of Celebration, and it will be a ltd.  So maybe I will switch full sizes.  Also considering balms or drams of Steel Petals, Valley of the Temples, Red Lotus and Madame Pele.

I have heard good things about Lady Grey.  And I have heard a couple of people say they thought Ice Queen smelled like detergent.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Definitely going to be making a NM purchase today. *Does anyone know if we can use the code from the VC for an FDF purchase? Also, I can't remember if it was a unique code. If it's not a unique code, could someone PM me it? I'm house/dog/catsitting and won't be home until tomorrow but I want to get a bunch of stuff today. *
> 
> ALso, probably won't be able to resist the DG OITNB collection much longer. I have a lot of packing to do so I think if I can get a good amount done tomorrow night and Sunday after work, that will be my reward for a productive weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


pm'd you!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva, oooh Affogato sounds amazeballs. Adding to ze list! @@marigoldsue, I was thinking about Lady Grey. I have recently discovered my love for tea notes, thanks to Darling Clandestine &amp; her Electricity So Fine perfume. Such a classy note on my skin. Sexy but not old lady sexy.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Kelly Silva, oooh Affogato sounds amazeballs. Adding to ze list! @@marigoldsue, I was thinking about Lady Grey. I have recently discovered my love for tea notes, thanks to Darling Clandestine &amp; her Electricity So Fine perfume. Such a classy note on my skin. Sexy but not old lady sexy.


rachel, have you tried haus of gloi's elevensies yet? that is lovely - orange &amp; almonds that dries down to a tea note


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my NM VC today! Haven't had a chance to play with anything but I am pretty stoked about the Lipcraft gloss, because I love glosses! :w00t:


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm loving all the upcoming Halloween sets that either have started coming out or are coming out soon.  Halloween is my favorite holiday so I think my no-buy is flying out the window on my witches broom as soon as the collections start appearing in full force.  I need all the Halloween pretties!!!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 19, 2014)

Uh....so I just found a spoiler on Instagram for the NM VC sub and I have a guess for next month!



Spoiler



spoiler photo found from Allureofbeauty on IG *Mine wont be here till sometime next week*



If they tend to give a spoiler sample of the next month my guess with "Officer Friendly" is The Walking Dead theme! (especially as its Halloween Month AND the new season is coming out. I know Officer Friendly was a phrase used for Rick and I would be giddy for a WD collection!!)


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Uh....so I just found a spoiler on Instagram for the NM VC sub and I have a guess for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine today and have been racking my brain but ... OMG I believe your right! Should have been so obvious for me as its a must see show!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Uh....so I just found a spoiler on Instagram for the NM VC sub and I have a guess for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  I just got mine, and it's totally a color appropriate for that universe.  I just hope we get it before October 12th!  OTOH, I do already have one collection from GCC based on it, so I will still be able to start things off right.

Now comes my big question:  What do I wear this weekend?  It's comic con time!  I wore GDE Super Shadows for Rose City Comic Con last year and Emerald City CC this year.  Do I go with something from that collection again?  Another fannish collection?  If so, which one?  Or do I rock my very special GDE Rose City shadow that I will be absolutely guaranteed *no one* else will have? 

And nails.  My options are:

http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it/eccc-claws.html (I have three sets of these)

http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it/harlequin.html (purchased for Blazer playoffs that didn't happen)

I'm leaning towards the former just because I don't really want to get in a discussion about anything Batman-related this weekend.  Hmm/  Maybe Rose City eyeshadow and Masks wraps because deep rose and green do not clash, and there's green sparkle in the shadow anyway.

(ETA:  My only other VC thought was SCTV, but that DOES NOT seem likely *at all*.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 19, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Uh....so I just found a spoiler on Instagram for the NM VC sub and I have a guess for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh em gee. If it's that theme I have to have it. HAVE TO. Next month is the month I will finally get VC, IT+A and GDE. It will happen.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

gotta love the WTD!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@meaganola I totally support you wearing GDE's Rose City!  It's an amazing color!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Next month is the month I will finally get VC, IT+A and GDE. It will happen.


I get all three already, and I'm also going to add Madd Cat just for October since it's their last bag (the whole shop is shutting down), and it's going to be Halloween-themed!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ I don't remember the code, but I do know it has been included in every single order/VC I've received, and it has been the same code. If you have the one from last month, it's still the same code.
> 
> ETA And you can use the code for FF, but the total after discounts and before shipping must hit the $10 increment.


Thanks @@meaganola! I didn't even think about it being in the new VC too. I'm just not going home until tomorrow and totally didn't remember what the code was off the top of my head.

Placed my order! Got minis of all the Winchester Gospels including the nail polish, Dean's Seductive Strawberries to go with that theme, and lip tints in Glass Peaches, Glass Berries, and Glass Strawberries! Plus minis of Gorgeous Ghouls, I Call It Mr. Pointy, and It's Not Raining In Here for FDF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2014)

My NM damage:  Minis of the Winchester Gospels (including polish) and Glass Berries, and then the freebies were Cry Wolf Cry and I Call It Mr. Pointy since Hearts of Black Lace seems to be out of stock.  I *was* going to get a Coffin Kisser, but then I forgot.  I have one already, and I have been led to believe I'm getting more lip balm from a mystery company next month, so I can hold tight on that for a while.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Placed my order! Got minis of all the Winchester Gospels including the nail polish, Dean's Seductive Strawberries to go with that theme, and lip tints in Glass Peaches, Glass Berries, and Glass Strawberries! Plus minis of Gorgeous Ghouls, I Call It Mr. Pointy, and It's Not Raining In Here for FDF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whoa we got almost the same stuff...

ETA: Ok, so I've never ordered from Black Violet before and I know she gives free samples with orders, and I've heard something about being able to choose which ones you get? Can anyone tell me how many (is it 2?), and just confirm for me that you do in fact get to pick which ones?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok forget what I said about being choosy lol. Just ordered 2 rippers rouges and 4 of the WG shadows from NM. I saw sparkly blush and before I knew it I was looking at an order confirmation screen :-D


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ok forget what I said about being choosy lol. Just ordered 2 rippers rouges and 4 of the WG shadows from NM. I saw sparkly blush and* before I knew it I was looking at an order confirmation screen* :-D


Truer words have never been spoken! This speaks to me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ok forget what I said about being choosy lol. Just ordered 2 rippers rouges and 4 of the WG shadows from NM. I saw sparkly blush and before I knew it I was looking at an order confirmation screen :-D


Which Ripper's Rouge did you get? I'm trying to decide but I think I'm getting Annie's Agony and Mary Jane's Demise. Kind of waffling between also getting either Elizabeth's Burden or Mary Ann's Misery.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Which Ripper's Rouge did you get? I'm trying to decide but I think I'm getting Annie's Agony and Mary Jane's Demise. Kind of waffling between also getting either Elizabeth's Burden or Mary Ann's Misery.


I got Annie's Agony Agony and Mary Ann's Misery in the minis and then Walkin' On Sunshine, Wayward Son, The Gambler, and Sympathy For the Devil shadows.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 20, 2014)

Meh, I wasn't going to order any more perfume, but then @@Kelly Silva mentioned Black Violet and went to check them out, and saw the celebration specials on their Facebook... long story short, I placed a $30 order this morning. I am ashamed. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my Black Violet order in! I grabbed 6 perfume samples, to get me to the $30 for the Shiro discount with the Celebration perfume! I got Affogato, Chalice, Ice Queen, Paper Dolls, Red Lotus, and Valley of the Temples, and then picked Lady Grey for my free sample.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Meh, I wasn't going to order any more perfume, but then @@Kelly Silva mentioned Black Violet and went to check them out, and saw the celebration specials on their Facebook... long story short, I placed a $30 order this morning. I am ashamed. :lol:


I had a cart prepared beforehand - I checked out the moment the sale went live!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got body butters in Bavarian Apfel Cider and Komorebi. Then chose to live dangerously by getting Snow White Tea and Momotaro (both are discontinued and only available in full-size; Momotaro is now sold out so I think I made a good decision).

10% off orders $30+

Code for the Shiro GWP + Celebration perfume oil sample is VIOLETSHIRO

Once the GWP is gone (which will be announced), the code will be CELEBRATE10

Valid until Tuesday, 11:59pm EST.

ETA: GWP is sold out now - so use code CELEBRATE10 to get 10% off $30+ and a perfume oil sample of Celebration.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Got my Black Violet order in! I grabbed 6 perfume samples, to get me to the $30 for the Shiro discount with the Celebration perfume! I got Affogato, Chalice, Ice Queen, Paper Dolls, Red Lotus, and Valley of the Temples, and then picked Lady Grey for my free sample.


Ha ha, I actually went all in with a full size of Lady Grey, and then samples of Ice Queen, Cathedral and Steel Petals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I picked Valley of the Temples as my freebie. I was pretty excited when I went to check about five minutes before 10 PST and saw the Shiro code was already live, I snatched mine up!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 20, 2014)

As much as I don't like it, I will have to refrain from the Rippers Rogues strictly for financial and budget accommodation reasons. It sucks. I will represent the no-buy today *and pout a lot*. I need to refrain till HoG's restock....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks @@Lolo22!

Hey guys, what's the Black Violet TAT? I'm debating if I should give my old or new address.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks @@Lolo22!
> 
> Hey guys, what's the Black Violet TAT? I'm debating if I should give my old or new address.


10 business days


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> 10 business days


Thanks!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2014)

I got my NM VC in today!  It is my first ever VC and indie sub.  This was so worth it!  Way better than the $10.80 I was giving each month to Ipsy!




Too bad my makeup is done for the day.  Guess I will have to satisfy myself with swatches later.  I think that it shipped super quick also! I got the shipping notice on 9/17 and they showed up today!  Can't wait for next month!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 20, 2014)

To make a Black Violet order or not... SO MANY CHOICES.

Edit: I don't want to pay $6.00 in shipping. :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 20, 2014)

UGH, YOU GUYS.

Just checked tracking on my NM VC and it says delivered.  The problem?  There has been nothing in my mailbox all day!  I'm seriously hoping it's a mistake and it'll be in my mailbox Monday, but it's going to bug me til then.  Especially because my aunt also sent me a package and was told it would be delivered today.  So now that's (potentially) two packages missing.  

UUUUUUGGGHHH.  Thankfully I have very few issues with our post office, so I'm 99% sure they just scanned "delivered" and then won't deliver til the next day, which has happened before.   :scared:  I just want my pretties...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2014)

A note for the Whovian/nail wrap folks: Espionage Cosmetics doesn't sell the Time Lord wraps online, but they have them at cons, at least until they sell out the production run!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks @@Lolo22 for the photo of the perfume storage and @@Kelly Silva for the link!  Happy it comes in pink.
> 
> My current perfume storage
> 
> ...


Mine are living inside a glossybox too.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 20, 2014)

So... I decided to pull out my Nucifera perfume by Rainbow Honey (received in the June subscription). It smells like honey cough syrup to me, but when I used it this afternoon it dried down and faded to something more acceptable. Since I'm trying to use it up, I decided to put it on tonight for fun - and received confirmation that my immune response is working splendidly; in fact - it's overreacting. On the bright side, I have an excellent swatch of what my natural flush should look like in case I'm ever hunting for the perfect, natural blush.

I haven't had an allergic reaction in a long time (except in Immunology class when we did skin tests - I'm mildly allergic to dust mites). I'm not allergic to grass, flower or tree pollen, or much of anything (except spinach tortillas... which is a mystery since I am allergic to neither spinach nor tortillas). I've never had an allergic response to bath/body products or perfumes before - so I was surprised by this. Hopefully this doesn't happen with other indie perfumes - because that would be very sad.



Spoiler








Edit: I took a closer look at the ingredients and I think it's the Amyl cinnamal - I was probably sensitized during the afternoon, and re-exposure led to the reaction. Hopefully tertiary exposure turns out okay - I'm too cheap to just toss it and I don't think it smells pleasant so I'm not sure about giving it away.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So... I decided to pull out my Nucifera perfume by Rainbow Honey (received in the June subscription). It smells like honey cough syrup to me, but when I used it this afternoon it dried down and faded to something more acceptable. Since I'm trying to use it up, I decided to put it on tonight for fun - and received confirmation that my immune response is working splendidly; in fact - it's overreacting. On the bright side, I have an excellent swatch of what my natural flush should look like in case I'm ever hunting for the perfect, natural blush.
> 
> I haven't had an allergic reaction in a long time (except in Immunology class when we did skin tests - I'm mildly allergic to dust mites). I'm not allergic to grass, flower or tree pollen, or much of anything (except spinach tortillas... which is a mystery since I am allergic to neither spinach nor tortillas). I've never had an allergic response to bath/body products or perfumes before - so I was surprised by this. Hopefully this doesn't happen with other indie perfumes - because that would be very sad.
> 
> ...


Ouch!  It almost looks like a friction burn!  Hope it goes away soon!  And just throw the product away!  Nothing is worth going through that!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 20, 2014)

OMG! my Notoriously Morbid VC came today (earlier than expected, yay surprises!)
I am in absolute LOVE with the Helluva Lover Lipcraft, It is SO beautiful (even if it has some pretty extreme teeth transfer for me, I will work around that!)
My first VC and I am such a fan! My favorite shadow is "They All Float" I just love it, good thing I have no clown phobias! lol



Spoiler


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ouch!  It almost looks like a friction burn!  Hope it goes away soon!  And just throw the product away!  Nothing is worth going through that!


It actually just faded (and it didn't hurt/itch, but I did feel it warm up) - out of morbid curiosity, I didn't wash my arm and waited to see what would happen next  :lol:


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Waffle is coming out with a fall collection (mid-late October). Considering all of the other fall/Halloween stuff I want, my wallet weeps...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 21, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi samples came! I. Am. IN LOVE!!!!!!! I need full sizes of cozy sweater, mango sticky punch and Vice!!!! Give me all the smellies. Like I can't tell you which one is my favorite. I only put on cozy sweater and I can't stop smelling myself!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh and the Helluva Lover VC lipgloss? Omg I am so in love. This is going to get a lot of action!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of perfume testing lately and have now discovered 1) Sixteen92 Salem smells just beautiful, I may get a full size even though it doesn't have much sillage, but that means you can really slather it on and 2) Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfumes really are overall a higher quality than most of the others I've tried. Better sillage, better staying power, but still not overpowering. In conclusion, I will be making a list of BPALs I want. That is all, I'll go back to drinking my wine now.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there any (for lack of a better word) guides to which indies do which fandoms? I want all the cute fandom goodies.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Is there any (for lack of a better word) guides to which indies do which fandoms? I want all the cute fandom goodies.


That's a good question...I don't remember anyone mentioning anything like that, but it might already exist.

Unfortunately most of the fandom stuff is lost on me. I like all the pretties, but the themes/names go over my head, since I don't watch much adult tv. If they ever made Disney Jr. stuff I'd totally get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

I must be the only one that doesn't care for Helluva Lover lipgloss!!  I don't do bright reds anyway.. If NM comes out with a vampy plum, I will be all over it!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Is there any (for lack of a better word) guides to which indies do which fandoms? I want all the cute fandom goodies.


Not that I'm aware of.  It would probably be worth compiling lists, but then there are companies that weren't doing fannish things that suddenly start, so it would not be a static list.  Like GDE with the upcoming Orange Is the New Black, Grease, The New Girl, Pretty Little Liars collections.  Until now, the only fandom represented with that company was comics with the Super Shadows line.  And then there are companies that do fannish things already that add new collections.  The list would never be complete or static.  I'm on vacation this week, though, so I could work on pulling something together, especially if people could point me in the direction of companies other than:


Notoriously Morbid
Geek Chic Cosmetics
Shiro Cosmetics
Fandom Cosmetics
Daily Lovelies
Espionage Cosmetics
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab
Darling Girl Cosmetics
Victorian Disco
Hello Waffle


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 21, 2014)

GDE is doing OITNB, PLL, and New Girl?!?!? Well, goodbye money...

Sorry guys, I still need to post swatches of my new GDE shadow. It's called Urban Mannequin! I promise I will post it later today when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

I am really loving Solace of Shadows (underrated flick) and Officer Friendly this month's VC.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 21, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> GDE is doing OITNB, PLL, and New Girl?!?!? Well, goodbye money...
> 
> Sorry guys, I still need to post swatches of my new GDE shadow. It's called Urban Mannequin! I promise I will post it later today when I'm not on my phone.


Yep! I have never even seen the show PLL but I want every color she has done a sneak peek for. They look amazing!!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

I was trying to organize my makeup and perfume yesterday and whoooah nelly. I think I am done with buying for a while both indie shadows and perfume oils. It was actually a little discouraging sitting there looking at all the gorgeous things I will never, ever get through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I get the motivation I will try to add some more stuff to my trade-but-really-you-can-just-have list. :lol:


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yep! I have never even seen the show PLL but I want every color she has done a sneak peek for. They look amazing!!


Where are the PLL sneak peeks? I love that show.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 21, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Where are the PLL sneak peeks? I love that show.


She posts them on Facebook. They are gorgeous, and I'm really excited for them. PLL is one of my guilty pleasure books/shows.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> She posts them on Facebook. They are gorgeous, and I'm really excited for them. PLL is one of my guilty pleasure books/shows.


Found it! Super excited. Now I just have to decide which OINTB set I want!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2014)

GDE has more Pretty Randoms available!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I was trying to organize my makeup and perfume yesterday and whoooah nelly. I think I am done with buying for a while both indie shadows and perfume oils. It was actually a little discouraging sitting there looking at all the gorgeous things I will never, ever get through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I get the motivation I will try to add some more stuff to my trade-but-really-you-can-just-have list. :lol:


I feel the same way about indie eyeshadows...I've just purchased so many in a short period of time (most are full sized items). I love them, but I went a little crazy. Oh well they sure are pretty though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still working on my scents/perfume collection though, but after tomorrow's Alchemic Muse's restock and Haus of Gloi's restock on the 28th I should be good on scents for a while. Although I'd really like to try Black Violet's Lady Grey...sigh...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 21, 2014)

Time for some swatches! This is the entire Diavoli Halloween Collection from Aromaleigh. This collection is very strongly focused on darker matte bases and strong shifts. Lots of purples, blues and greens. I am a huge fan of anything with a blue duo shift/sheen and complex purple shades so several of these are awesome. Similar to the Dryades collection, these look very different in various lights and when you blend them out they look amazing. I swatched these and then blended out the colors as I would likely be doing that in my crease to capture the different effects of the color. Not sure if anyone else is interested in that but the parts that look blended out are blended over primer and do give amazing smoky effects.



Spoiler






I 100% understand the hype for Ciriatto! It is simply amazing. Beautiful emerald greens shift over a dark grey/black matte, this is going to be a fantastic gothy favorite of mine.
I also really really love Rubicante


This set I love Libicocce but go crazy over Alichine, beautiful purple blue with amazing purple glitter sparkles. This second set I decided to capture the sparkles in direct light (sorry I didn't do it with the first 5!)


This was my favorite set. Cagnazzo is a rich dark purple with a light blue sheen (that the camera didn't pick up well), Calcabrina is just beautiful (I am wearing this today) STRONG blue shift over a blue grey base, and Draghignazzo is pretty much the best blue/green/grey dragon-esque color ever. This looks like scarab shells and is just exotic and pretty.

Overall, I had several favorites and am enjoying learning the best bases/primers to use with these to best retain their unique complexities. These photos are over a cream based primer.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I was trying to organize my makeup and perfume yesterday and whoooah nelly. I think I am done with buying for a while both indie shadows and perfume oils. It was actually a little discouraging sitting there looking at all the gorgeous things I will never, ever get through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I get the motivation I will try to add some more stuff to my trade-but-really-you-can-just-have list. :lol:


Can I just say that when or if you ever get that trade list made, please point me to it! After reading your purchase lists for awhile the idea of trading for your leftovers has me drooling...lol


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Can I just say that when or if you ever get that trade list made, please point me to it! After reading your purchase lists for awhile the idea of trading for your leftovers has me drooling...lol


You'll be the first one I let know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Sep 21, 2014)

I got my Notoriously Morbid VC yesterday, and I love all of the eyeshadows. I wasn't expecting to really like them based on the preview pictures, but I was pleasantly surprised with how sparkly and complex they were. I don't really do red lips, though, so the lip gloss will probably be going on my trade list.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2014)

I meant to post these the other day when we were talking about perfume storage.. Here's mine!



Spoiler



Rollerballs

Samples


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2014)

Just realized I ordered the NM Glass Apples Lip Tint &amp; I already have it from last month's VC! Oops.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 21, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Time for some swatches! This is the entire Diavoli Halloween Collection from Aromaleigh. This collection is very strongly focused on darker matte bases and strong shifts. Lots of purples, blues and greens. I am a huge fan of anything with a blue duo shift/sheen and complex purple shades so several of these are awesome. Similar to the Dryades collection, these look very different in various lights and when you blend them out they look amazing. I swatched these and then blended out the colors as I would likely be doing that in my crease to capture the different effects of the color. Not sure if anyone else is interested in that but the parts that look blended out are blended over primer and do give amazing smoky effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I love a lot of those colors! Thank you for showing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got my NM VC today...and oh hai beautiful red gloss! I love Helluva Lover, it's just the shade I've been hoping to get this season. I haven't had a chance to try the rest, but so far it looks good.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't wait to get my NM VC, and try out the lovely red gloss everyone is talking about! I have a tracking number from NM, but the tracked item is bouncing all over IL (supposedly being delivered tomorrow), and I don't live near IL... Oh well, we shall see!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

So yeah, still no tracking from Victorian Disco....


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So yeah, still no tracking from Victorian Disco....


Yep, same here...


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So yeah, still no tracking from Victorian Disco....


No word on my mysteriously cancelled then non-cancelled order either. Looks like the site is supposed to be back today per their website so I'm hoping I can check my order status once it comes back......

In other news I placed an out of left field order with Backstreets Makeup Company and that has shipped so excited to try that!! I'll post swatches when it shows up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Yep, same here...





bsquared said:


> No word on my mysteriously cancelled then non-cancelled order either. Looks like the site is supposed to be back today per their website so I'm hoping I can check my order status once it comes back......
> 
> In other news I placed an out of left field order with Backstreets Makeup Company and that has shipped so excited to try that!! I'll post swatches when it shows up.





...what a bunch of BS...if you can't ship "35" orders in 7 days then you shouldn't be in business.  Something doesn't smell right about all this.  I will definitely never order from them again.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Capture.JPG
> 
> ...what a bunch of BS...if you can't ship "35" orders in 7 days then you shouldn't be in business.  Something doesn't smell right about all this.  I will definitely never order from them again.


Yeah I mean that's 5 a day. If you can't package 5 orders in a day....

From our limited email exchange she seems like a sweet girl, I just feel like maybe she's over her head a little bit.  I mean I'm a few days shy of 2 months on my order with no update, my order was supposed to be processed "ASAP" a week ago.......ultimately it's a $14 order for me so I'm not super upset or out a ton of money, but it does make me a little hesitant to place another order.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So yeah, still no tracking from Victorian Disco....


I just came to this thread to ask if anyone ever got theirs! I just realized it's been over a week now since I got that "Your order has been completed" email... If it doesn't go out in the next couple days, it's going to need to go to a different address.

On a better note, new COTM poll for Shiro!

http://strawpoll.me/2621399

And announcement from Hello Waffle:



> Happy Sunday everyone! Exciting news and a few changes:
> Starting October 1st, I am introducing Waffle Wednesdays! Every week I will be offering new promotions such as GWP's, free minis/full sizes, extra samples, small discounts, etc. These will be in replacement of flash sales. Flash sales are not gone forever however, they will be VERY very sporadic and with no notice  So keep your eyes peeled!
> 
> I am also switching the Snedronningen, Painted Flowers, and Persinette collections to seasonal status. The most popular 3-5 shades will be offered year-round so you don't need to worry about your favourites running out. The permanent shades are:
> ...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Capture.JPG
> 
> ...what a bunch of BS...if you can't ship "35" orders in 7 days then you shouldn't be in business.  Something doesn't smell right about all this.  I will definitely never order from them again.


Agreed. Kind of regret placing that other sale order last week. I thought "Yay she did finish my previous order" so I placed another since it was so cheap, but once an order is packaged or "completed" how hard is it to take it to the post office?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yeah I mean that's 5 a day. If you can't package 5 orders in a day....
> 
> From our limited email exchange she seems like a sweet girl, I just feel like maybe she's over her head a little bit.  I mean I'm a few days shy of 2 months on my order with no update, my order was supposed to be processed "ASAP" a week ago.......ultimately it's a $14 order for me so I'm not super upset or out a ton of money, but it does make me a little hesitant to place another order.


Yeah, and they should _already_ be packaged since we got "completed" emails.  I take that to mean they are already packed and just need labels/to be dropped off.  You're right, I should un-bunch my panties though, it is only $13 something for me.  I just hate when companies skew the truth...I mean let's be real, we ordered in July.  How much time does she need to send 6 eye shadows lol.  If I don't have tracking by Friday, I'm requesting a refund and putting the $ towards HoG, who actually ships out their orders :lol: .


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Agreed. Kind of regret placing that other sale order last week. I thought "Yay she did finish my previous order" so I placed another since it was so cheap, but once an order is packaged or "completed" how hard is it to take it to the post office?


Plus now the 45 day window to dispute in Paypal has passed, so I don't know what happens if something goes wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just keep my fingers crossed our orders get out this week.

In other news, I counted my eye shadows this morning and I have 52 after only discovering indies this summer :blink: ! I think I have about 11 more on the way right now too :blush: .


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Plus now the 45 day window to dispute in Paypal has passed, so I don't know what happens if something goes wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just keep my fingers crossed our orders get out this week.
> 
> In other news, I counted my eye shadows this morning and I have 52 after only discovering indies this summer :blink: ! I think I have about 11 more on the way right now too :blush: .


I didn't even think of the dispute window passing. That's kind of messed up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Once I get into my new place, I'm planning on getting a system for keeping my eye shadows organized. I kind of feel like it would be most practical to have them by color, but I don't really want to break up collections or anything. If I actually counted them, it would probably be rather horrifying but I was impressed that I was able to fit the majority of them into one Glossybox yesterday.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

I hope you ladies receive your items from VDC soon! I've never ordered anything from her, but I do follow her on Facebook, and she seems to have a lot of computer problems, and she mentioned bad weather (I'm not sure where she's located).


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I didn't even think of the dispute window passing. That's kind of messed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Once I get into my new place, I'm planning on getting a system for keeping my eye shadows organized. I kind of feel like it would be most practical to have them by color, but I don't really want to break up collections or anything. If I actually counted them, it would probably be rather horrifying but I was impressed that I was able to fit the majority of them into one Glossybox yesterday.


Earlier this morning I was googling good storage ideas for my growing indie eyeshadows collection. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem (well not really a problem)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't even want to admit how many eyeshadows I have bought since discovering Indies (and this thread) Maybe Ill count just to help me realize that I should buy only the ones I REALLY want and not everything haha. (I know that just samples alone I have nearly filled 6 bead jar sets of 30 jars and that doesnt count mini jars or full sized ones....or glitters....)

In other news, serious call for indie insider info! (I like the 3 "I's" there!) A friend finally drug me into Lush for the first time and convinced me to try some of their bath bombs....now I am hooked on them and looking for smaller company indie options. Anyone have any insight here? The only one I know of is Fortune Cookie soap and they seem to be out of a LOT of things. I know Haus of Gloi does bath bombs and they said that they will have some with Sunday's second release so I am ECSTATIC for that! Any others that are great? *Especially any who might be doing Halloween/autumn scents and such*

Lastly, to join the conversation, I also have not received a ship notice for my Victorian Disco order from July 27th. Blah.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I don't even want to admit how many eyeshadows I have bought since discovering Indies (and this thread) Maybe Ill count just to help me realize that I should buy only the ones I REALLY want and not everything haha. (I know that just samples alone I have nearly filled 6 bead jar sets of 30 jars and that doesnt count mini jars or full sized ones....or glitters....)
> 
> In other news, serious call for indie insider info! (I like the 3 "I's" there!) A friend finally drug me into Lush for the first time and convinced me to try some of their bath bombs....now I am hooked on them and looking for smaller company indie options. Anyone have any insight here? The only one I know of is Fortune Cookie soap and they seem to be out of a LOT of things. I know Haus of Gloi does bath bombs and they said that they will have some with Sunday's second release so I am ECSTATIC for that! Any others that are great? *Especially any who might be doing Halloween/autumn scents and such*
> 
> Lastly, to join the conversation, I also have not received a ship notice for my Victorian Disco order from July 27th. Blah.


FCS is launching their Halloween mini collection on Friday (I think 6 pm CT is when they usually do launches, but I could be wrong).  I don't know whether there are any bath bombs in the collection, but I would assume so.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

@, Alchemic Muse just added bath bombs today (including some of her autumn scents). I've never tried hers, but I just ordered one today, and knowing her quick shipping I'll have it within a few days...she's already created a tracking number for my order and I placed my order at 7:30 am today.


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi indie lovers! I just joined makeup talk so I could talk all you wonderful people! I started looking at this thread a couple weeks ago and have already made a bunch of orders!

But I feel bad as I did get tracking for a Victorian Disco order I just placed this month...


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Hi indie lovers! I just joined makeup talk so I could talk all you wonderful people! I started looking at this thread a couple weeks ago and have already made a bunch of orders!
> 
> But I feel bad as I did get tracking for a Victorian Disco order I just placed this month...


Welcome to the terribly bad enabling thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You'll have to show us all of your pretties once they start to roll in.

Don't feel bad about your VD tracking...sounds like you got lucky!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Once I get into my new place, I'm planning on getting a system for keeping my eye shadows organized. I kind of feel like it would be most practical to have them by color, but I don't really want to break up collections or anything. If I actually counted them, it would probably be rather horrifying but I was impressed that I was able to fit the majority of them into one Glossybox yesterday.


This!  It would make it easier for me use everything and find what I'm looking for if I organized by color, but I like having all the labels/jar sizes match, so I keep organizing everything by brand.  I need to put everything into a spreadsheet.

Also, I've been wearing My Pretty Zombie LSD blush a lot this week, and I love it!  I have tons of indie blush to get through, but I'm really glad I got this in a full size.


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 22, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Earlier this morning I was googling good storage ideas for my growing indie eyeshadows collection. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem (well not really a problem)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm thinking of getting 2 helmers from ikea. One for my makeup one for my polish!


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is my GDE shadow coming out in January. It's called Urban Mannequin. It has a beautiful duochrome that my poor phone camera cannot properly capture!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 22, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Also, I've been wearing My Pretty Zombie LSD blush a lot this week, and I love it!  I have tons of indie blush to get through, but I'm really glad I got this in a full size.


At the risk of this sounding awful, I LOVE LSD. Its one of the most interesting blushes ever. I still need THC and Morphine haha.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just bought 16 of these in pink and black for $.25 for my storage...

http://m.sterilite.com/?id=481&amp;ProductCategory=198&amp;section=1

I prefer sorted by color... I just hope I got enough but then I guess I've always got my glossy boxes lol


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

Ooh, Sweater Weather is back for the Shiro poll!  And it's currently in first place!  Whoo!  I'm currently struggling about whether to order I Am Groot right now.  I just spent a ton of money at a con, and I've got the Espionage Kickstarter coming up, *and* I skipped Julep and Scratch plus canceled two Birchboxes in large part to make up for the big Kickstarter hit, not to mention the fact that I need to buy presents for three different people.  Sigh.  At least they do one last roundup of all of these in June.  Maybe I'll just start a list so I'll feel more compelled to save for a mondo order then instead of scrambling at the last minute for funds.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

I was planning on cancelling my NM VC, because I only wanted the Tim Curry collection (He is my Fb cover photo, I love that man) Anyways, There is jUst no way I am cancelling! I stayed with the BF last night and woke up and my makeup still looks just as good as yesterday. Staying power is unreal! I am not a walking dead fan (I tried, I did), but I must have all the shadows!

Also, I am placing another HoG order. I just need them all. My bf is really trying to get me to budget, but nope! I NEED these!

Ok for HoG, Which is better? the Body emulsions or the pumpkin butter? You get more with the body emulsions for the same price, but pumpkin butter just sounds heavenly.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, Sweater Weather is back for the Shiro poll!  And it's currently in first place!  Whoo!  I'm currently struggling about whether to order I Am Groot right now.  I just spent a ton of money at a con, and I've got the Espionage Kickstarter coming up, *and* I skipped Julep and Scratch plus canceled two Birchboxes in large part to make up for the big Kickstarter hit, not to mention the fact that I need to buy presents for three different people.  Sigh.  At least they do one last roundup of all of these in June.  Maybe I'll just start a list so I'll feel more compelled to save for a mondo order then instead of scrambling at the last minute for funds.


I voted for Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice! I would kill for that one!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I don't even want to admit how many eyeshadows I have bought since discovering Indies (and this thread) Maybe Ill count just to help me realize that I should buy only the ones I REALLY want and not everything haha. (I know that just samples alone I have nearly filled 6 bead jar sets of 30 jars and that doesnt count mini jars or full sized ones....or glitters....)
> 
> In other news, serious call for indie insider info! (I like the 3 "I's" there!) A friend finally drug me into Lush for the first time and convinced me to try some of their bath bombs....now I am hooked on them and looking for smaller company indie options. Anyone have any insight here? The only one I know of is Fortune Cookie soap and they seem to be out of a LOT of things. I know Haus of Gloi does bath bombs and they said that they will have some with Sunday's second release so I am ECSTATIC for that! Any others that are great? *Especially any who might be doing Halloween/autumn scents and such*
> 
> Lastly, to join the conversation, I also have not received a ship notice for my Victorian Disco order from July 27th. Blah.


Lush bath bombs are amazing! I like Fortune Cookie Soap a lot, but I definitely don't think their bath bombs compare. Lush sets the bar pretty high with theirs. 



Verorenee said:


> I'm thinking of getting 2 helmers from ikea. One for my makeup one for my polish!


Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am definitely thinking some helmers might be necessary for myself as well! I've only been to Ikea once before, but I have a feeling I'll be hitting it up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my Fryinnae order on Friday! Obviously threw it all on mah face immediately! Demon's Desire is AMAZE balls. Like AMAZING. I loved Last Kiss a lot more than expected too. All Hallows Eve is a gorgeous shadow and the freebie, Innocent Sorrow, will be worn all da time. Swatches under the spoiler.



Spoiler



[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]
[/SIZE]


I also picked up Pixie Epoxy finally &amp; it's prettty dope. I think I'll do a head to head with GDE's Foil Me. Annnd I got Hollywood Sorcery. I really like it. Gives a nice glow and I don't see any real added color, esp seeing as I am pale a fuq.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 22, 2014)

So my NM VC did show up, apparently my mail lady took my packages INSIDE MY GARAGE on Saturday and put them on the steps leading into the house.  Which they've never done before!  But I have it, the colors are gorgeous, and yeeeeeessss "Helluva Lover" is SO perfect as a red stain!  I put on a light coat, wore it around the house for a few hours and woke up the next morning with "cherry popsicle" lips!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I don't even want to admit how many eyeshadows I have bought since discovering Indies (and this thread) Maybe Ill count just to help me realize that I should buy only the ones I REALLY want and not everything haha. (I know that just samples alone I have nearly filled 6 bead jar sets of 30 jars and that doesnt count mini jars or full sized ones....or glitters....)
> 
> In other news, serious call for indie insider info! (I like the 3 "I's" there!) A friend finally drug me into Lush for the first time and convinced me to try some of their bath bombs....now I am hooked on them and looking for smaller company indie options. Anyone have any insight here? The only one I know of is Fortune Cookie soap and they seem to be out of a LOT of things. I know Haus of Gloi does bath bombs and they said that they will have some with Sunday's second release so I am ECSTATIC for that! Any others that are great? *Especially any who might be doing Halloween/autumn scents and such*
> 
> Lastly, to join the conversation, I also have not received a ship notice for my Victorian Disco order from July 27th. Blah.


KBShimmer has bath bombs, too.

https://www.kbshimmer.com/product-category/soap-bath-products/bath-bombs/

And I also have a lot of indie eyeshadows... it's the main reason why I'm currently holding off on Dryades and Diavoli by Aromaleigh (and the Halloween stuff by Fyrinnae) -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Just looked at this thread for the first time! Who has the Orange is the New Black collection? And I know of Shiro, but who else has fandom-related collections?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> So my NM VC did show up, apparently my mail lady took my packages INSIDE MY GARAGE on Saturday and put them on the steps leading into the house.  Which they've never done before!  But I have it, the colors are gorgeous, and yeeeeeessss "Helluva Lover" is SO perfect as a red stain!  I put on a light coat, wore it around the house for a few hours and woke up the next morning with "cherry popsicle" lips!


Lol, that always weirds me out!  Like, they're a liiiittle too close to going inside and grabbing a snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@rachelshine you are totally rocking those lippies!  I love the subtle gold sparkle to them!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 22, 2014)

@@rachelshine love love love those lippies on you hun! plus you look adorable lol

Thanks everyone for the Bath Bomb's recommendations! I have been writing them all down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 22, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Just looked at this thread for the first time! Who has the Orange is the New Black collection? And I know of Shiro, but who else has fandom-related collections?


Darling girl has the oitnb collection (called the black collection on the website) though I'm not sure if it has been released yet.

Lots of indie companies have fandom-based collections but they usually have them named something else to avoid copyright issues. Pretty much all of Shiro's collections are fandom-based, and off the top of my head, Hello Waffle, NM, Darling girl all have stuff.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> In other news, serious call for indie insider info! (I like the 3 "I's" there!) A friend finally drug me into Lush for the first time and convinced me to try some of their bath bombs....now I am hooked on them and looking for smaller company indie options. Anyone have any insight here? The only one I know of is Fortune Cookie soap and they seem to be out of a LOT of things. I know Haus of Gloi does bath bombs and they said that they will have some with Sunday's second release so I am ECSTATIC for that! Any others that are great? *Especially any who might be doing Halloween/autumn scents and such*


I'm one of the weird ones who doesn't care for Lush, I don't think anything there smells really that good, and I've only tried a FCS Tree of Life bath bomb, and it was really scented, I probably could have only used half instead of the whole thing.

Regarding storage, once I move, I'm going to get two Alex storage drawers and probably get some plastic trays to store them all in.


@@rachelshine I love the awesome lip colors! They look great on you!



turntrekgodhead said:


> Just looked at this thread for the first time! Who has the Orange is the New Black collection? And I know of Shiro, but who else has fandom-related collections?


I don't know if anyone who ordered the OITNB collection has it yet, it just came out a week or so ago. I know there are some swatches out there from people who got a sneak peek. Geek Chic Cosmetics has fandom stuff, Aromaleigh has a few, Victorian Disco, and Notoriously Morbid has some. It kind of depends on what fandom you're looking for.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been such a good girl &amp; not bought anything since September 1st.  Are y'all proud of me?  (NO!!!  I NEED ALL THE THINGS!!!  It's killing me!).  But I think I might have to splurge on the Haus of Gloi restock this week &amp; the FCS Beetlejuice collection (just for a day right?)

The hubs is still gone for military training, &amp; I've got family coming into town on Thursday - 2 of which are so ill, I have to play nurse the entire time they're here &amp; keep them from wandering off because they don't know who they are (bless their hearts.  My dear mom &amp; grandma . . . one with terminal illness &amp; one with dementia.  SO happy to have them visit me!  I really am.).  Not to mention trying to stay sane as mom of 6 kiddos &amp; plan a birthday party for child #3 in the middle of it all.  

Yes, yes!  I believe a splurge is in order &amp; well deserved!  What to buy, what to buy.  I MUST HAVE GHOST PUFFS!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm one of the weird ones who doesn't care for Lush, I don't think anything there smells really that good, and I've only tried a FCS Tree of Life bath bomb, and it was really scented, I probably could have only used half instead of the whole thing.


I'm with you, I actually dislike most of their smells (too strong? too floral?) and the bath bombs are really spendy if you are lazy like me and don't bother cutting them up.  I've loved the FCS bath bombs I've tried, but the sugar cube bath fizzies were a bit lame and not worth it. 

Also speaking of OITNB.... Darling girl posted the new gwp offer, which is a mini of your choice (code minime).  I picked up the OITNB shades I wanted and got 1 for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My order---

Duct Tape Couture - Black Collection inspired by OITNB

Marzipan Nipples - Black Collection Inspired by OITNB

Pennsatucky - Black Collection inspired by OITNB :

Pornstache - Black Collection inspired by OITNB

Squat &amp; Cough - Black Collection inspired by OITNB


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 22, 2014)

Question: How does everyone use Haus of Gloi bubbling scrub? Also, how are the bubbling scrubs different from emulsifying scrubs (sugar exfoliants)?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 22, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Question: How does everyone use Haus of Gloi bubbling scrub? Also, how are the bubbling scrubs different from emulsifying scrubs (sugar exfoliants)?


I use them with a washcloth.  The bubbling scrub is more like a creme soap that just happens to have some scrubbyness in it, while the emulsifying scrubs are a full on exfoliating scrub, that leave behind a nice moisturizing layer of oil.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 22, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I use them with a washcloth.  The bubbling scrub is more like a creme soap that just happens to have some scrubbyness in it, while the emulsifying scrubs are a full on exfoliating scrub, that leave behind a nice moisturizing layer of oil.


Ooh okay thank you! Creme soap is the context that my brain wasn't picking up.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Got my Fryinnae order on Friday! Obviously threw it all on mah face immediately! Demon's Desire is AMAZE balls. Like AMAZING. I loved Last Kiss a lot more than expected too. All Hallows Eve is a gorgeous shadow and the freebie, Innocent Sorrow, will be worn all da time. Swatches under the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and of course, after seeing you in Demon's Desire, I got it....lol...plus Saloon Girl. Those are the deep vampy colors I am looking for.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

Fyrinnae order shipped too, woohoo!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I use them with a washcloth. The bubbling scrub is more like a creme soap that just happens to have some scrubbyness in it, while the emulsifying scrubs are a full on exfoliating scrub, that leave behind a nice moisturizing layer of oil.


Agreed!

The extra moisturizing oil last for a while. I used Ghost Puffs bubbling scrub this morning (about 6 hours ago), and I'm still nicely moisturized. For me, there's no need to add any lotions or potions after the bubbling scrub.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it wrong to secretly hope my Hello Waffle giant order goes over TAT just so I get extra samples? Because Christine said she would be doing that for the few birthday sale orders that went over 20 day TAT, and I might be one of them. I'm basically crossing my fingers that my order takes even longer, lol!  :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is it wrong to secretly hope my Hello Waffle giant order goes over TAT just so I get extra samples? Because Christine said she would be doing that for the few birthday sale orders that went over 20 day TAT, and I might be one of them. I'm basically crossing my fingers that my order takes even longer, lol!  :lol:


Hahaha I'm hoping this too. I HAVE to be one of the last orders though..I placed mine at almost midnight on her birthday. She said she was done with the 800s and mine is in the 1000s!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha I'm hoping this too. I HAVE to be one of the last orders though..I placed mine at almost midnight on her birthday. She said she was done with the 800s and mine is in the 1000s!


Haha yeah I'm order #963, but I ordered like half the website! Come on extra samples!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is it wrong to secretly hope my Hello Waffle giant order goes over TAT just so I get extra samples? Because Christine said she would be doing that for the few birthday sale orders that went over 20 day TAT, and I might be one of them. I'm basically crossing my fingers that my order takes even longer, lol!  :lol:


I ordered late during the sale in hopes of this h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was also having internet problems that day so I didn't order as late as I had hoped since I wanted to make sure I got the order placed in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (order #1009)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Ooh okay thank you! Creme soap is the context that my brain wasn't picking up.


I'm actually really glad you asked that! I wasn't sure if it just scrub or if it was soapy at all too!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2014)

I placed a Shiro order last night cause it is almost October and I am not sure what happens to the current COTM when a new month happens!  I ordered I Am Groot, Doge and I Tried and the complete Nic Cage glosses (mini sized).

Also I voted for Sweater weather and whatever the golden colored one was Autumn something.

And I finally started following some of the indie companies on FB so I can be in the know about codes, collections and swatches!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, thanks to @@BSquared and @ I am the newest thread member. What have I gotten myself into now?

To contribute to the greatness here, y'all need to check out Chaos Makeup Artist, first of all she makes a killer highlighting powder and right now if you pre-order her new lipstick line then you get 24 lipstick and a metal refillable tin palette, for $30 and the colors are bad ass! Everything from black-blue to nude.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Hello everyone, thanks to @@BSquared and @ I am the newest thread member. What have I gotten myself into now?
> 
> To contribute to the greatness here, y'all need to check out Chaos Makeup Artist, first of all she makes a killer highlighting powder and right now if you pre-order her new lipstick line then you get 24 lipstick and a metal refillable tin palette, for $30 and the colors are bad ass! Everything from black-blue to nude.


....oh crap. did you say black-blue lipstick? My favourite non-work appropriate colour EVER  :w00t:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2014)

norther said:


> ....oh crap. did you say black-blue lipstick? My favourite non-work appropriate colour EVER  :w00t:


Yes! She just posted a video on her facebook page showing some of the bold colors in the set, and you can't beat that price!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

I came home and the custom color by @@marigoldsue was in my mailbox. IT. IS. GORGEOUS. It looks orange in the bag but in the skin it is SUCH a pretty goldy pinky sparkley color that just looks like sunshine.I am so excited, and will be so proud, to wear this. Screw fall, ALL THE PINK!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I placed a Shiro order last night cause it is almost October and I am not sure what happens to the current COTM when a new month happens!  I ordered I Am Groot, Doge and I Tried and the complete Nic Cage glosses (mini sized).


I have I Tried and Doge, and they are beautiful! I just celebrated my 5 year anniversary with the bf, and for my look I used Doge as the brow highlight, I Tried over most of my lid, and GDE Lovers Lane in the crease. It was so pretty over Glitter Fix and I'm sad there wasn't enough light for a photo, I'm going to have to do the look again.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2014)

Ooh that sounds so pretty! If you recreate it, and can photo it please do! And I will soon own all the colors for that look, so I am totally going to try it!  I bought doge because someone on here stated it was the perfect champagne color (and I love the memes!) and I tried, looked pretty and also loved the name/theme/reason behind it!

Congrats on 5 years!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 22, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I placed a Shiro order last night cause it is almost October and I am not sure what happens to the current COTM when a new month happens!  I ordered I Am Groot, Doge and I Tried and the complete Nic Cage glosses (mini sized).
> 
> Also I voted for Sweater weather and whatever the golden colored one was Autumn something.
> 
> And I finally started following some of the indie companies on FB so I can be in the know about codes, collections and swatches!


I have an obsession with anything Doge related. It doesn't look like a shade I would use, but my only thought process right now is "BUT DOGE". Welp.



KellyKaye said:


> Yes! She just posted a video on her facebook page showing some of the bold colors in the set, and you can't beat that price!


I just watched the video, I NEED that black-blue! This thread is already murdering my wallet and I just subbed this afternoon lol


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2014)

norther said:


> I have an obsession with anything Doge related. It doesn't look like a shade I would use, but my only thought process right now is "BUT DOGE". Welp.
> 
> I just watched the video, I NEED that black-blue! This thread is already murdering my wallet and I just subbed this afternoon lol


If you want a little doge in your life, when I get my order I can send you a little sample baggie of it.  Then you can swatch it's prettiness on your arm, and admire the sparkles with out the commitment of spending money on something you won't wear!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

Doge is ammmmmaaazzzing and everytime I look at the lid art I smile


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 22, 2014)

lovepink said:


> If you want a little doge in your life, when I get my order I can send you a little sample baggie of it.  Then you can swatch it's prettiness on your arm, and admire the sparkles with out the commitment of spending money on something you won't wear!


Thank you for the offer! I actually want the packaging the most though LOL, I just think it would be hilarious to have him staring out from my makeup collection.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I came home and the custom color by @@marigoldsue was in my mailbox. IT. IS. GORGEOUS. It looks orange in the bag but in the skin it is SUCH a pretty goldy pinky sparkley color that just looks like sunshine.I am so excited, and will be so proud, to wear this. Screw fall, ALL THE PINK!


Mine, too! I love it, soooo pretty!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay, gang, I'm just barely starting the indies-do-fandom directory.  So far, it looks like this (scroll down to the Supernatural section to see what it will look like with links included.  I started with that one before I realized I needed to alphabetize):



Spoiler



Alice in Wonderland

Doctor Who

Firefly

Fringe

Game of Thrones

Hannibal

Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit/etc.

Orange Is the New Black

Sherlock

Supernatural


Notoriously Morbid - Winchester Gospels
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Superneutrals



Does that structure make sense?  I'm thinking that fen would want all of, say, the Doctor Who stuff, and they won't necessarily care that a particular company also does Supernatural, comic books, Twin Peaks, etc.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got tracking for Victorian Disco!!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, gang, I'm just barely starting the indies-do-fandom directory. So far, it looks like this (scroll down to the Supernatural section to see what it will look like with links included. I started with that one before I realized I needed to alphabetize):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great, thank you for creating this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  It would probably be worth compiling lists, but then there are companies that weren't doing fannish things that suddenly start, so it would not be a static list.  Like GDE with the upcoming Orange Is the New Black, Grease, The New Girl, Pretty Little Liars collections.  Until now, the only fandom represented with that company was comics with the Super Shadows line.  And then there are companies that do fannish things already that add new collections.  The list would never be complete or static.  I'm on vacation this week, though, so I could work on pulling something together, especially if people could point me in the direction of companies other than:
> 
> 
> Notoriously Morbid
> ...


This would be SO amazing! And OITNB goodies- OMG!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay, question time!  Which makes more sense:  Anime/manga in general with the specific fandom noted, or each separate work with its own section?  So it would look like:



> Anime/manga
> Geek Chic Cosmetics - La Fillette Revolutionnaire (Revolutionary Girl Utena)


Or



> Revolutionary Girl
> Geek Chic Cosmetics - La Fillette Revolutionnaire


I'm already lumping comic book properties together since GDE and NB don't separate Marvel and DC, so it kind of seems like I should follow suit on anime/manga.  Or does anyone really even care?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

@@meaganola, I think it makes sense if you follow suit and lump the anime collections together, since the comic collections are lumped together.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, question time!  Which makes more sense:  Anime/manga in general with the specific fandom noted, or each separate work with its own section?  So it would look like:
> 
> Or
> 
> I'm already lumping comic book properties together since GDE and NB don't separate Marvel and DC, so it kind of seems like I should follow suit on anime/manga.  Or does anyone really even care?


I'd go with anime/manga lumped together. It's easier that way, because you don't have to try and see if you can find your specific series.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, question time!  Which makes more sense:  Anime/manga in general with the specific fandom noted, or each separate work with its own section?  So it would look like:
> 
> Or
> 
> I'm already lumping comic book properties together since GDE and NB don't separate Marvel and DC, so it kind of seems like I should follow suit on anime/manga.  Or does anyone really even care?



Girl, I just have to say you.are.AMAZING. Thank you so much for doing this. I would probably keep anime/manga together to keep it simpler, but whatever makes most sense to you and is *easiest*

Also, if anyone ever did a Battlestar Galactica or 2001 line, I'd flip.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

@AllisonH  Cool!  I just realized that I can/should do the same with video games, too.

So.  I started with a list of fandoms and was putting links to each company's collection as I was hitting each fandom.  I realized I didn't like that process.  It wasn't methodical enough for me.  The way I'm doing it now:  I'm going through a company and slotting its collections into the fandom frame.  Fandoms are in alphabetical order.  Companies are not currently in any real order, but that may change later.  Anyway.  Here's one more look at it before I stop for the night (well, I might do Darling Girl tonight, too) and publish everything under the spoiler as a blog post:



Spoiler



So...  It has come to my attention that there is no such thing (at least none that I can find) as a directory that lists fandoms and the indie makeup companies that offer themed collections for those fandoms.  This is an attempt to fix that.  It's also a constant work in progress!  If I'm missing something -- either a company or a fandom -- please let me know, and I'll add it.  This list is being compiled largely because I'm sure I'm missing things!  (I'm specifically excluding Victorian Disco at this time due to turnaround time, though.  It's getting into the months for many orders.)  Company links under the fandoms will take you directly to the page for the collection.

[and there's a page cut here]

Alice in Wonderland


Hello Waffle
Anime/manga


 Shiro Cosmetics - Fullmetal (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Geek Chic Cosmetics - La Fillette Revolutionnaire (Revolutionary Girl Utena)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel


Notoriously Morbid - Slay Me
A Christmas Carol


Notoriously Morbid - A Dark Christmas Dream
A Christmas Story


Darling Girl Cosmetics
Comics (Marvel, DC, Boom, etc.)


Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (yes, perfume, and there are many!)
Shiro Cosmetics - Earth's Mightiest Heroes (The Avengers)
Glamour Doll Eyes - Super Shadows
Super Nails (it's their Thing)
Notoriously Morbid - The Villains (there was also a complementary collection called The Heroes, but all of those shades have been discontinued)
Doctor Who


Notoriously Morbid - The Doctor
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Timey Wimey
Shiro Cosmetics - TARDIS (it looks like it's just the one shade)
Fairy tales


Notoriously Morbid - Scary Tales
Firefly


Geek Chic Cosmetics - Big Damn Heroes
Espionage Cosmetics - Browncoats Collection
Fringe


Hello Waffle
Game of Thrones


Shiro Cosmetics - The Seven Kingdoms
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Win or Die
Espionage Cosmetics - Collection of Ice and Fire
Hannibal


Geek Chic Cosmetics - This Is My Design
Aromaleigh
Harry Potter


Daily Lovelies
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Witchcraft and Wizardry
History


Notoriously Morbid - Gallow's Hill (inspired by the Salem Witch Trials)
Notoriously Morbid - The Blood Countess (inspired by Elizabeth Bathory, the real-life inspiration for the Grimm Brothers' Evil Queen)
Hunger Games


Shiro Cosmetics - Tributes
The IT Crowd


Daily Lovelies
Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit/etc.


Shiro Cosmetics - The Hobbit
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Fellowship
Merlin/Arthurian Legend (some might be for the show, some might be based on VERY VERY VERY OLD things.  Just covering my bases in advance!)


Notoriously Morbid - In Camelot
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil (oh, *yeah*!)


Notoriously Morbid - Elegant &amp; Wicked
Music


Notoriously Morbid - Magical Mystery (inspired by the Beatles)
Notoriously Morbid - makes my dark heart SING (inspired by Type O Negative)
The Neverending Story


Geek Chic Cosmetics - Auryn
Orange Is the New Black


Darling Girl Cosmetics
Princess Bride


Geek Chic Cosmetics - Storybook Love
Sherlock


Shiro Cosmetics - Cheekbones (a contouring collection, not eyeshadow, although the shades are all eye-shafe)
Geek Chic Cosmetics - The Game Is On
Star Trek

Steampunk

Supernatural


Notoriously Morbid - Winchester Gospels (also, many of their Coffin Kissers lip balms are inspired by SPN!)
Geek Chic Cosmetics - Superneutrals
Twin Peaks


Notoriously Morbid - Lost in the Lodge
Geek Chic Cosmetics (nail polish only)
Video games


Shiro Cosmetics - The Legends (Legend of Zelda)
Geek Chic Cosmetics - N7
Shiro Cosmetics - Randomly Generated (Minecraft)
Shiro Cosmetics - Super Effective (Pokemon)
The Walking Dead


Geek Chic Cosmetics - This Isn't a Democracy
Wizard of Oz


Notoriously Morbid - Trip to Oz
And a special mention to Espionage Cosmetics for their nail wraps.  They cover such a wide range of geeky interests -- Power Rangers, nebulae, Mystery Science Theatre 3000, many comics, Star Trek -- with this line that I'm just going to point you in their direction. 

In addition, Notoriously Morbid has a subscription (well, the first two months, it wasn't a sub, and then Things Happened, and now it's a sub!) called the Vanishing Cabinet that offers a small themed collection each month.  So far, they have done collections based on The Craft, Firefly, the works of Neil Gaiman, and the works of Tim Curry.  Each one has featured four shadows and a lip product, although the Firefly collection had your choice of nail polish or lip gloss.



ETA Thanks to @@Shalott and @@ohsailor, too!  I was fighting with the editor posting the draft when you guys basically confirmed that this was the right direction to go with the comics/anime/manga.  The editor does *not* like Wordpress page cuts.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @AllisonH  Cool!  I just realized that I can/should do the same with video games, too.
> 
> So.  I started with a list of fandoms and was putting links to each company's collection as I was hitting each fandom.  I realized I didn't like that process.  It wasn't methodical enough for me.  The way I'm doing it now:  I'm going through a company and slotting its collections into the fandom frame.  Fandoms are in alphabetical order.  Companies are not currently in any real order, but that may change later.  Anyway.  Here's one more look at it before I stop for the night (well, I might do Darling Girl tonight, too) and publish everything under the spoiler as a blog post:
> 
> ...



Already have two more orders planned thanks to this list. YOU. ARE. AMAZING. 

Nail wraps, OMG!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Already have two more orders planned thanks to this list. YOU. ARE. AMAZING.
> 
> Nail wraps, OMG!


I love their wraps so much that I'm backing their Kickstarter for a second round of designs -- and that's *after* spending $75 (six sets of wraps plus the Eye Spy shadow collection) at their booth at a con this weekend!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar

It's hit funding now.  If you back it at $50 or higher, you get two backer-exclusive wraps (glitter versions of Lunar Phases and Baker Street) IN ADDITION TO whatever your backing level will get you.  (My backing level:  Diana Prince.  I'm currently trying to figure out whether I can swing another $50 now in order to help bump the pledges just a wee bit closer to the stretch goal.  I'll want to spend more later, but that's not going to help the campaign.  *That* is how much I love their stuff.)  If we hit $88k, they will unlock six more designs (including two different versions of glow in the dark tentacles!) and add a third free wrap (this one will be random) to everyone backing at $50 or up.  I think their first Kickstarte was so successful that everyone over the $100 level ended up with *six* free wraps.  They have lowered the bar to the free wraps to half that for this round.  If you are geeky/nerdy/fannish and like nail wraps, jumping on board at the $50 level will currently get you six random wraps plus the two backer exclusives.  $60 will let you pick your six wraps, and you still get the bonus freebies.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

For the list, Daily Lovelies also does a small anime collection based on Attack on Titan, as well as a Doctor Who collection. Also AFK Cosmetics has quite a few fandom collections, and they've been popping up in the subs lately.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

Here are a couple of random ones I can think of now:

AFK Cosmetics actually has an Attack on Titan collection, too (AoT)

Dusk Cosmetics - DotA

Hello Waffle - Ouroboros Collection (Fullmetal Alchemist)

I know Fyrinnae has some random fandom themed ones

D. Gray-man (anime): Innocent Sorrow (a single eyeshadow... it's named after the opening song, so I'm not sure if that counts for the list)

Steampunk (there's an eyeshadow named steampunk... so I guess that falls under that category?)

Collections based on the works of Hayao Miyazaki (would fall under anime/manga):

Dusk Cosmetics - Howl's Moving Castle and Princess Mononoke

Baroque Cosmetics - Howl's Moving Castle (A Heart's A Heavy Burden)

Shiro Cosmetics - Miyazaki Tinted Balms

Victorian Disco - Sirocco Collection

Sailor Moon inspired collections

Victorian Disco - Sailor Scouts

Daily Lovelies - Moon Powers Collection and Outer Planets Collection

Mythology

Aromaleigh

Chinovi Cosmetics

History

Baroque Cosmetics - Viva la Revolution (collection based on the French Revolution)


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 23, 2014)

Geekton abbey has mst3k and breaking bad collections   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh and native war paints has a walking dead collection, that might have been posted earlier too


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

If links could be provided, that would be extremely helpful!  This is super time-consuming, and if I could get a direct link, it would make it a much quicker process.

Aside from the Shiro TARDIS shadow (since it's already there), I'm not going to dig into the one-offs.  That's just more work than I'm willing to do since I'm not that familiar with most of these lines/fandoms, plus it would get into some crazy minutiae that would drive me insane.  I knew about the Shiro TARDIS shade, so I included it.  Other than that, I'm looking exclusively at collections. 

And as noted in the intro section of that blog draft behind the spoiler, I am specifically *not* including Victorian Disco due to their TAT.  Once/if they get it down to under a month for at least three months in a row, I'll add them, but at the moment, I'm not comfortable with them, and since it's my list, I would feel really guilty if someone placed an order with them based on me and then didn't have their stuff by Thanksgiving (because that's how long some people have been waiting for orders they have yet to receive *right now*).  The recent Facebook posts do not instill me with any confidence.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

Links! I can do links:

Daily Lovelies Harry Potter collection: http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/witches-and-wizards-collection

Daily Lovelies Sailor Moon: http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/moon-powers-collection

http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/the-outer-planets-collection-1

Daily Lovelies Sherlock: http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/the-cumberwitch-duo

Daily Lovelies Doctor Who: http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/whovian-duo

Daily Lovelies Attack on Titan: http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/the-year-845

AFK Cosmetics Attack on Titan: https://www.etsy.com/shop/AFKcosmetics?section_id=15687235&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1

AFK Cosmetics League of Legends: https://www.etsy.com/shop/AFKcosmetics?section_id=15862364&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_2

AFK Cosmetics Fallout: https://www.etsy.com/shop/AFKcosmetics?section_id=15862364&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_2

Life's Entropy DOTA 2: http://shop.lifesentropy.com/collections/765942-secret-shop


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I had all of those except the AFK Summoners collection.  I could not figure out what that one was! 

(And, wow, I didn't realize how many collections that GCC had yanked.  I remember there being a lot more collections I had to look up.  It seems like they were all based on games.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

@@meaganola Oh whoops I didn't notice! I feel like there's another company or something being forgotten, but I can't think of what it is. If I figure it out though I'll let you know.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

Aha I remembered what humungous fandom company I was forgetting...Fandom Cosmetics!

Alice In Wonderland

Downton Abbey

Maleficent

Star Wars

Big Bang Theory

Loki

Harry Potter

Sherlock

Supernatural

Doctor Who

Avatar

Boondock Saints

Dr. Horrible

Firefly

Game of Thrones

Hannibal

Hunger Games

Sailor Moon

Star Trek

Avengers

Hobbit

Lord of the Rings

True Blood

Walking Dead

World of Warcraft


----------



## Shalott (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Congrats, you've just enabled me! Polish isn't my thing but I saw the Disney section, and the little Mickey glitters and... I was gone. :smiletongue:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Whoa I didn't even know about Fandom Cosmetics. Awesome! Just bummed they have a HIMYM section and it's empty.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@Kelly Silva Whoa I didn't even know about Fandom Cosmetics. Awesome! Just bummed they have a HIMYM section and it's empty.


Yeah I think they must have discontinued products recently, I don't remember a bunch of the sections being empty before.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I love their wraps so much that I'm backing their Kickstarter for a second round of designs -- and that's *after* spending $75 (six sets of wraps plus the Eye Spy shadow collection) at their booth at a con this weekend!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar
> 
> It's hit funding now.  If you back it at $50 or higher, you get two backer-exclusive wraps (glitter versions of Lunar Phases and Baker Street) IN ADDITION TO whatever your backing level will get you.  (My backing level:  Diana Prince.  I'm currently trying to figure out whether I can swing another $50 now in order to help bump the pledges just a wee bit closer to the stretch goal.  I'll want to spend more later, but that's not going to help the campaign.  *That* is how much I love their stuff.)  If we hit $88k, they will unlock six more designs (including two different versions of glow in the dark tentacles!) and add a third free wrap (this one will be random) to everyone backing at $50 or up.  I think their first Kickstarte was so successful that everyone over the $100 level ended up with *six* free wraps.  They have lowered the bar to the free wraps to half that for this round.  If you are geeky/nerdy/fannish and like nail wraps, jumping on board at the $50 level will currently get you six random wraps plus the two backer exclusives.  $60 will let you pick your six wraps, and you still get the bonus freebies.


Thank you for letting me know about this!! Backing now. And seriously, again: Thank you so much for your hard work!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

So.much.money.being spent.

Fandom Cosmetics, TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

It's not every day you see a Downton Abbey cosmetic line...that's my kind of "fandom".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My daughter would love the Mickey nail polish! She's fascinated by Mickey (always), and loves to look at my nails on the few occasions I actually wear nail polish.

Has anyone ever tried Fandom Cosmetics?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

I LOVE YOU GUYS! You are all awesome. Thank you for this index!!!!

Omg, collections I would love to see would be Hetalia and Free! Iwatobi Swim Club. Or maybe Hannibal.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nail polish I can think of off the top of my head: 

Black Sheep Lacquer- Zelda polish: http://www.blacksheeplacquer.com/

Native War Paints- Walking Dead polish/eyeshadow, Brat Pack polish, The Giver Polish: http://nativewarpaints.bigcartel.com/products  *Which reminds me, maybe do a section for novels/movies/YA?

Pretty &amp; Polished- Supernatural, Saved by the Bell, Guardians of the Galaxy polishes: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/collections/all-polish


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS! You are all awesome. Thank you for this index!!!!
> 
> Omg, collections I would love to see would be Hetalia and Free! Iwatobi Swim Club. Or maybe Hannibal.


There are quite a few Hannibal collections!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 23, 2014)

Rainbow Honey has a couple video game inspired collections

The Final battle - Final Fantasy 7 inspired

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/the-final-battle

The Summer of 199x - Earthbound

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/the-summer-of-199x

Both are my favorite collections from Rainbow Honey!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys, I had a great about being in a remote area with spotty internet service on the day of the HoG restock. HOW SAD IS THAT?!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Guys, I had a great about being in a remote area with spotty internet service on the day of the HoG restock. HOW SAD IS THAT?!!


I actually caved and made a HoG order today, pretty much everything I want is in stock, and I'm going to be out of town for the restock, so the prospect of ordering from my phone did not excite.  I'm curious about the new scents that are going to be added, but I'll just read everyone's thoughts here before making another order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Until then, come to me, lovely Horseman hair oil!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 23, 2014)

Purple cat order shipped too!! Late this week will be a terribly exciting for mail checking!

Still nothing on victorian disco. Le sigh.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

@@turntrekgodhead I would love for there to be a Hetalia collection! Aromaleigh and Geek Chic Cosmetics both have Hannibal collections called "This Is My Design"

Siren Song Cosmetics:

Attack on Titan: http://www.sirensongcosmetics.com/merciless

Final Fantasy X: http://www.sirensongcosmetics.com/distant-worlds


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't get over the fact that it's been 9 days since I got an "order complete" email from Victorian Disco. The long TAT I could be patient about, but there is really no reason for an order to sit there complete without being shipped for over a week. Alright, I'm done griping for the day.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I can't get over the fact that it's been 9 days since I got an "order complete" email from Victorian Disco. The long TAT I could be patient about, but there is really no reason for an order to sit there complete without being shipped for over a week. Alright, I'm done griping for the day.


When I ordered from Victorian Disco (back in May), my order was stuck in pre-shipment for 2 weeks so I emailed her and she sent out another one. Overall - I think she ended up sending me 2 additional packages in addition to the original one, and only one of the three packages made it to my mailbox.

Victorian Disco shipping woes are unbelievable and infamous; I have so much trouble understanding how she's having this much difficulty getting stuff out considering she has additional helpers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I can't get over the fact that it's been 9 days since I got an "order complete" email from Victorian Disco. The long TAT I could be patient about, but there is really no reason for an order to sit there complete without being shipped for over a week. Alright, I'm done griping for the day.


I'm a little worried about my order which I know won't ship for a while, but since I plan on reviewing it I'm going to have to endure the awful. For the sake of my readers...bleh


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think I'd ever order from Victorian Disco...the TAT is crazy! I hate how long everyone is having to wait for their items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I can't get over the fact that it's been 9 days since I got an "order complete" email from Victorian Disco. The long TAT I could be patient about, but there is really no reason for an order to sit there complete without being shipped for over a week. Alright, I'm done griping for the day.


I got an email from paypal last night that a tracking number was added to my order.  It was dated for today but hasn't updated yet.  I think all of us waiting ordered the same day (7/25)?  Weird that only I got one, considering we make up like 1/5 of her outstanding orders from July.   I do feel bad complaining about an indie company but after 2 months it just gets ridiculous, especially since the FB posts don't align with reality.  I have ordered many custom made items from teeny tiny etsy sellers with a couple of week's TAT max, some only a few days. Not the same thing, I know, but still makes me wonder what is really going on.

eta:  also, you know, I find it really concerning that she posted her bf or whoever had to lend her money to pay for the shipping to send our orders...um I paid for shipping 2 months ago.....


----------



## BSquared (Sep 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got an email from paypal last night that a tracking number was added to my order.  It was dated for today but hasn't updated yet.  I think all of us waiting ordered the same day (7/25)?  Weird that only I got one, considering we make up like 1/5 of her outstanding orders from July.   I do feel bad complaining about an indie company but after 2 months it just gets ridiculous, especially since the FB posts don't align with reality.  I have ordered many custom made items from teeny tiny etsy sellers with a couple of week's TAT max, some only a few days. Not the same thing, I know, but still makes me wonder what is really going on.
> 
> eta:  also, you know, I find it really concerning that she posted her bf or whoever had to lend her money to pay for the shipping to send our orders...um I paid for shipping 2 months ago.....


This REALLY concerned me too. Like...I paid you for shipping, why didn't you use that for shipping? I agree I am trying to be patient but I ordered on 7/25....that's almost a full 60 days now and still nothing since her email saying my order would be processed "ASAP"....which was the morning of 9/15. Not even an "order complete" email. I don't want to be all ultimatum-y but if I still have no word by the end of the month, I'm asking her to cancel. Although really nothing I can do if she says no since the paypal dispute window has passed :angry:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks @@chibimorph and @@ohsailor!

I've only seen maybe 6 episodes of Attack on Titan but  Sirensong's 'Humanity's Strongest' is calling my name. Oh man.

Haha yeah, I can think of so many shade names for a hetalia collection. Heck, I'd start my own line if I thought I could handle it.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

bsquared said:


> This REALLY concerned me too. Like...I paid you for shipping, why didn't you use that for shipping? I agree I am trying to be patient but I ordered on 7/25....that's almost a full 60 days now and still nothing since her email saying my order would be processed "ASAP"....which was the morning of 9/15. Not even an "order complete" email. I don't want to be all ultimatum-y but if I still have no word by the end of the month, I'm asking her to cancel. Although really nothing I can do if she says no since the paypal dispute window has passed :angry:


This is sounding sadly similar to what happened with Mon Ennui Cosmetics a while back... I hope you all get your orders!!! :0


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Lolo22 She refunded a lot of stuff so I think she's losing money at this point  - which is why she's lacking the funds to ship stuff out.



turntrekgodhead said:


> This is sounding sadly similar to what happened with Mon Ennui Cosmetics a while back... I hope you all get your orders!!! :0


Mon Ennui comes off as actually crazy (sorry for non-PC terminology), though - and never admits responsibility for her poor business-management skills. The owner of Victorian Disco seems well-intentioned and is really apologetic, she's just really flaky and disorganized... (which is a shame because her products are really nice and she really knows how to appeal to fandom).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Lolo22 Mine was from 7/27 so it was after yours and some of the others on here but I did that email on 9/14. I saw that Facebook post too and found that a little disturbing since like you said we paid for shipping in the order and that apparently didn't actually go towards shipping costs. I guess we'll wait and see. I messaged her on Facebook and she said mine wouldn't go out until Friday because of financial issues so I said in that case, I would need it to go to a different address. Then she said she could maybe get it out to me tonight or tomorrow, but I said my new address would probably just be safest.

edited for horrible grammar


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Lolo22 She refunded a lot of stuff so I think she's losing money at this point  - which is why she's lacking the funds to ship stuff out.


Yeah, but only on the fee side (.30/transaction I think).  Paypal refunds the % fee for full refunds.  Even 100 refunds is only $30.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

That also worries me, like she just got a huge influx of orders from that flash sale she had, where did the money for that go? She just seems irresponsible to me.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That also worries me, like she just got a huge influx of orders from that flash sale she had, where did the money for that go? She just seems irresponsible to me.


And apparently she's planning on reopening on the 26th? She needs to focus on getting orders out &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And apparently she's planning on reopening on the 26th? She needs to focus on getting orders out &gt;_&lt;


Well I assume she can't until she gets more revenue from sales. Maybe discounts aren't the best thing to do, or at least consider a price increase until money isn't a problem.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

I know! When I saw that I was like gah! just shove my crap in an envelope and slap on a label addressed to the crazy chic with glitter all over her face :lol: THEN open the website back up to the rest of the sparkle fiends.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well I assume she can't until she gets more revenue from sales. Maybe discounts aren't the best thing to do, or at least consider a price increase until money isn't a problem.


That is true. But if she's actually mailing orders out at a decent pace, she needs to figure out why it's taking her post-office so long to go from pre-shipment to actual shipment. And I think she works as an intern (so basically full-time), so she's not going to get her TAT under control unless she gets caught up with orders now. And I think someone here estimated that based on her facebook posts she was only churning out 5 packages/day (while also having other people helping her).

@@Lolo22 I think her costs are more than just the actual refund. I don't know if this is the case now, but back when she was in Illinois orders were shipped out but people didn't receive them, so she lost material costs too (in addition to rent, etc)

And now onto happier thoughts - every time I see swatches of Aromaleigh's Diavoli collection, my heart becomes moved. And Aromaleigh is also coming out with a Holiday collection based on Saturnalia!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And now onto happier thoughts - every time I see swatches of Aromaleigh's Diavoli collection, my heart becomes moved. And Aromaleigh is also coming out with a Holiday collection based on Saturnalia!


I know, I am tempted to get both collections! I can't wait to see what the Saturnalia collection looks like.

Also I started watching Pretty Little Liars in preparation for the joint GDE/Kiss My Sass collection inspired by the show. It's definitely a soap opera with some bad acting, but the concept is interesting, and like a train wreck, I can't stop watching. About half way through the first season so far. Looking forward to that collection as well!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I know, I am tempted to get both collections! I can't wait to see what the Saturnalia collection looks like.
> 
> Also I started watching Pretty Little Liars in preparation for the joint GDE/Kiss My Sass collection inspired by the show. It's definitely a soap opera with some bad acting, but the concept is interesting, and like a train wreck, I can't stop watching. About half way through the first season so far. Looking forward to that collection as well!


PLL is the biggest trainwreck ever but I can't stop watching. I don't know anyone who successfully quit watching either.  I'm so excited for the eyeshadows!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I know, I am tempted to get both collections! I can't wait to see what the Saturnalia collection looks like.
> 
> Also I started watching Pretty Little Liars in preparation for the joint GDE/Kiss My Sass collection inspired by the show. It's definitely a soap opera with some bad acting, but the concept is interesting, and like a train wreck, I can't stop watching. About half way through the first season so far. Looking forward to that collection as well!


I wonder if Aromaleigh is using special micas to get the dramatic color shift. Christine from Hello Waffle mentioned that she played with the idea of making shades using the Planetary micas by TKB - http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=529&amp;category_id=70 - to make more dramatic color-shifting shadows, but said it wouldn't be cost-effective since she had to use a lot and the product is more expensive than regular micas. Fyrinnae also has the Arcane Magic Exquisites - http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=57 - which are also more expensive than their regular line. I really want to play with the Fyrinnae Exquisites and Aromaleigh's uber-duochromes :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I wonder if Aromaleigh is using special micas to get the dramatic color shift. Christine from Hello Waffle mentioned that she played with the idea of making shades using the Planetary micas by TKB - http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=529&amp;category_id=70 - to make more dramatic color-shifting shadows, but said it wouldn't be cost-effective since she had to use a lot and the product is more expensive than regular micas. Fyrinnae also has the Arcane Magic Exquisites - http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&amp;catId=57 - which are also more expensive than their regular line. I really want to play with the Fyrinnae Exquisites and Aromaleigh's uber-duochromes :lol:


I imagine it's pretty expensive for Christine mostly because of shipping, but yeah those are some expensive micas. Fyrinnae is one of the last major indies I haven't ordered from yet, I need to get on that. I do wish there were website swatches for all the shades though.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 23, 2014)

I am so hopelessly addicted to PLL. It's terrible and I know it.. but I want their clothing. They're always so stylish, even when they're not. And we're at a break, which is just killer, because it's one of the few shows I keep up with week to week.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a ton of Aromaleigh blush samples instead of the new Tarte blush palette. The thing I love about tarte is that their blushes are so long-lasting and don't fade. Or fade slowly, whatever. If anyone has thoughts on the wear time of indie blushes (any company) I'm all ears.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And now onto happier thoughts - every time I see swatches of Aromaleigh's Diavoli collection, my heart becomes moved. And Aromaleigh is also coming out with a Holiday collection based on Saturnalia!


 I know, right?! I love Aromaleigh so very much and keep getting more and more impressed by them. I will pre-order Saturnalia without hesitation as I celebrate the Solstice over Christmas in my heart (I do both for family)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of, @@meaganola under your "history tag" can go the bulk of Aromaleigh collections as many are history/mythology based!

As for Victorian Disco, I also got my shipping email with tracking last night. It hasn't moved and I will be surprised if it does in the next few days. Truthfully, both of my orders from her are out of sheer morbid curiosity. As sick as it sounds I am kinda enjoying the insanity of the whole thing. Both of my orders are small and they only orders I have ever done from Victorian Disco. I will be interested to see if it was "worth it" for me but I do not recommend her stuff to others without a HEAVY warning, actually I don't recommend her at all yet aside from listing who I have ordered from. I'm pretty easy going and my orders totally stemmed from "oh heck, how bad could this get?" haha. I will keep everyone posted on my saga (and hope everyone else here does the same!) I have tracking linked to phone texts so I will know when it moves!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

I finally finished my Sixteen92 testing on the fall collection, and I am disappointed with it overall. There were only about 3 scents I really liked, Salem, Hallowmas and Wicked, and Salem is the only one I would consider getting full size. They didn't have much silage or staying power. I don't like the 2ml vials, they don't fit in my regular perfume storage, which is one of those ammo boxes we discussed. They can be laid down horizontally in the box, but as I get more perfume, they won't fit for long. Also I had an allergic reaction to Calaverita, so I will be much more careful about blindly getting a full collection from them, but I may still try some of the regular collection scents.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS! You are all awesome. Thank you for this index!!!!
> 
> Omg, collections I would love to see would be Hetalia and Free! Iwatobi Swim Club. Or maybe Hannibal.


Haha, I answered this afternoon about Hannibal Collections. But Siren Song Cosmetics just released a Free! collection.

https://sirensongcosmetics.squarespace.com/eternal-summer


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

Yay, the Espionage Kickstarter hit its first stretch goal!  This means another random free wrap for everyone at the $50 or higher mark, four new designs to choose from, two glow-in-the-dark versions of one of my favorite existing designs to choose from, a backer exclusive t-shirt option, and glitter *and* non-glitter Unicorn Blood (one of the aforementioned four new designs for this level) wraps to choose from!  And I kept my additional-pledge-money powder dry (and I put a bunch of stuff up on eBay in order to try to scrape together as much money for this as possible before it ends) for the next stretch goal, which is apparently going to be a doozy both in terms of how far we have to go and what we will get if we make it.  In celebration of hitting the first stretch goal, they posted this video, thereby proving how very well they know their customer base (I'm actually not a huge Loki/Hiddleston fan, but between this video and the one from that concert where he covered Hank Williams in preparation to play Hank in a biopic, he's growing on me):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N5K6mr79h8


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haha, I answered this afternoon about Hannibal Collections. But Siren Song Cosmetics just released a Free! collection.
> 
> https://sirensongcosmetics.squarespace.com/eternal-summer


I now want all their products. Thanks a lot you enabler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also I saw they're doing a Something Wicked This Way Comes collection next month, which is one of my favorite books. Ugh.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I now want all their products. Thanks a lot you enabler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also I saw they're doing a Something Wicked This Way Comes collection next month, which is one of my favorite books. Ugh.


Haha! And I'm sure the delectable, ice-cream-style eyeshadow pics don't help, either?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haha! And I'm sure the delectable, ice-cream-style eyeshadow pics don't help, either?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No it doesn't. And just don't even look at the swatches if you don't want to buy something. I will be patient and wait for the Halloween collection though.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

Just an fyi for anyone thinking about purchasing any GDE tomorrow, she's offering a freebie Wednesday gift...there's only 8 available though! She'll post the code sometime tomorrow.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 24, 2014)

I finally got around to checking my mail (it was on the couch next to me lol) and I got the Reason to Smile Shadow from @@marigoldsue (hope you are having a relaxing time in Mexico!) so excited to wear it tomorrow!  Now to coordinate my outfit...


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

I know Fyrinnae is closed right now, but I need help ordering from the website. When I've tried before, any time I added more than three items it would empty out my cart. it was hair-pullingly annoying. Any ideas?


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, the Espionage Kickstarter hit its first stretch goal!  This means another random free wrap for everyone at the $50 or higher mark, four new designs to choose from, two glow-in-the-dark versions of one of my favorite existing designs to choose from, a backer exclusive t-shirt option, and glitter *and* non-glitter Unicorn Blood (one of the aforementioned four new designs for this level) wraps to choose from!  And I kept my additional-pledge-money powder dry (and I put a bunch of stuff up on eBay in order to try to scrape together as much money for this as possible before it ends) for the next stretch goal, which is apparently going to be a doozy both in terms of how far we have to go and what we will get if we make it.  In celebration of hitting the first stretch goal, they posted this video, thereby proving how very well they know their customer base (I'm actually not a huge Loki/Hiddleston fan, but between this video and the one from that concert where he covered Hank Williams in preparation to play Hank in a biopic, he's growing on me):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N5K6mr79h8


Just pledged $60, hopefully I'll add $40 or more to that soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"Pledge $60 or more

KARA 'STARBUCK' THRACE"

Starbuck!! STARBUCK!! They get me. My boyf and I are getting these next week (I've always wanted one anyway, so if we break up we'll both still be awesome: http://www.sallyvan.com/sam_kara.jpg


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I+ta posted a Halloween sneak peak on IG....looks like Saw!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 24, 2014)

From the Facebook picture, it looks like the very limited GDE Freebie Wednesday is a 4 sample preview from the "That's Awkward" collection!

And yes, I am stalking the Facebook page today


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I+ta posted a Halloween sneak peak on IG....looks like Saw!


Thanks for figuring it out for me...I totally didn't get it! ::blushes::


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> From the Facebook picture, it looks like the very limited GDE Freebie Wednesday is a 4 sample preview from the "That's Awkward" collection!
> 
> And yes, I am stalking the Facebook page today


Good luck!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.

Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.

Have lovely, smiley days!!!


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.
> 
> Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.
> 
> Have lovely, smiley days!!!


I got my shadow yesterday and I'm wearing it today! I think that helping those parents is the most beautiful thing you could do to honor Elizabeth's memory. Thinking of you and her today!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I+ta posted a Halloween sneak peak on IG....looks like Saw!


Hot damn.  Horror movies and indie subs are my favorite makeup intersection.  And if they're going to shut down for two months**, this is a great way to wrap things up before hiatus!

** For those unfamiliar with the situation, Linda has a retail job that naturally GOES BONKERS during November and December, so she has very wisely decided to suspend the sub -- maybe the whole operation (I can't remember) -- for those months.  I love the fact that she took a realistic look at the situation and decided to shut things down for this period instead of staying open and melting down.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.
> 
> Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.
> 
> Have lovely, smiley days!!!


I don't have mine yet, but I promise to wear it as soon as I do! In the meantime I'm sporting a big smile all day for Elizabeth's birthday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy the hammock, that sounds amazing right now!!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.
> 
> Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.
> 
> Have lovely, smiley days!!!


I am rocking mine today!!! So pretty, and my eyeballs are making me smile in her honor on this dreary Minnesota day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is so sweet of you about the chair, I'm sure he'll be so appreciative of your help. Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.
> 
> Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.
> 
> Have lovely, smiley days!!!


Hopefully A Reason to Smile will show up in my mailbox today, and if so I'll definitely put it on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's a lovely story about the hammock, you are giving so many people A Reason to Smile.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

Uh...  So the next Espionage stretch goal -- at $120k -- will mean they can launch a SUBSCRIPTION! 



> If we hit our next stretch goal before the campaign closes on October 6th we will be able to provide a Nerd Makeup/Manicure box EVERY MONTH that will hold the following:
> 
> 2 mystery designs from our current offerings (Including the licensed content that we have yet to show you!)
> 2 BRAND NEW DESIGNS from the treasure trove we have been designing! These will be EXCLUSIVE to subscribers for 60 days from the boxes shipping. They will not be for sale to ‘regular’ customers until after those 60 days!
> ...


I would totally back a Kickstarter just for this.  I desperately hope it makes this goal.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I know Fyrinnae is closed right now, but I need help ordering from the website. When I've tried before, any time I added more than three items it would empty out my cart. it was hair-pullingly annoying. Any ideas?


That is SO strange! When did you last try to order?? It has never happened to me, and I've ordered a few times in the past month + a month or two ago? I'd send an email to [email protected] if the error comes up again (screen shot it!) and see if they have any explanations.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I don't have mine yet, but I promise to wear it as soon as I do! In the meantime I'm sporting a big smile all day for Elizabeth's birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy the hammock, that sounds amazing right now!!


Hmmm. I shipped it Friday. In a box with some other stuff. Trying to check tracking, but having trouble logging in.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I know Fyrinnae is closed right now, but I need help ordering from the website. When I've tried before, any time I added more than three items it would empty out my cart. it was hair-pullingly annoying. Any ideas?


They might have shut off the cart? I know Fyrinnae's cart can go crazy when they're updating the site. They also tend to spontaneously shut the site down when there are a lot of orders they have to process.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

Well I tried for the GDE freebie...won't know until the package arrives if I got it or not. I love surprises!

My Alchemic Muse should be delivered today, yay!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Well I tried for the GDE freebie...won't know until the package arrives if I got it or not. I love surprises!
> 
> My Alchemic Muse should be delivered today, yay!


What was your order #? I know of at least 4 before me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Hmmm. I shipped it Friday. In a box with some other stuff. Trying to check tracking, but having trouble logging in.


No worries, I'm almost kind of rural-ish (I hear coyotes at night lol) so it will probably come today.  I'll re-do my makeup when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Update on Victorian Disco - tracking has not budged from label created.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What was your order #? I know of at least 4 before me.


18528


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

Allison H said:


> 18528


You were right behind me. So at best you were number 6. But there could have been more in front of us.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> You were right behind me. So at best you were number 6. But there could have been more in front of us.


I'll think good thoughts for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> You were right behind me. So at best you were number 6. But there could have been more in front of us.


I'm 18526.  I'm pretty sure they went practically instantly!  Best of luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm 18526. I'm pretty sure they went practically instantly! Best of luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is pretty cool. The following order numbers all belong to MUT rabbit holers.

18523

18525

18526

18527

18528

Wouldn't it be great if we got five of the eight available sets?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> This is pretty cool. The following order numbers all belong to MUT rabbit holers.
> 
> 18523
> 
> ...


That would be just wonderful! If nothing else, I'm sure at least one of us got it, it seems like pretty good odds!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> This is pretty cool. The following order numbers all belong to MUT rabbit holers.
> 
> 18523
> 
> ...


Wahoo! Now we must get 18524 to join our rabbit thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 24, 2014)

Of COURSE the GDE deal goes live when I'm at lunch and not when I've been sitting at my desk stalking all day    Oh well, I have enough for now anyways!

And in the ongoing saga of Days of Our Victorian Disco Lives....my order is still showing as cancelled. Le sigh.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> And in the ongoing saga of Days of Our Victorian Disco Lives....


Funny quote for the day!

But seriously, this is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn I missed it!

At least my GDE order from earlier will be here Friday!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

I was tempted to try for the GDE freebie, but then I realized that these are previews, which means that they *will* be released later.  My big thing with GDE is making sure I catch every shade or at least as many of them as possible, so if I'll get a chance at them later, I'm fine with passing on them now.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I meant to post a reminder yesterday that today is the day to wear your Reason to Smile shadow. It is the day my lovely daughter was born. But I am in Mexico, with spotty internet. If you left for work without wearing it, that's ok. Try it tomorrow. Elizabeth was more patient and forgiving than anyone I know. She wouldn't mind.
> 
> Today I am going to walk back to the little fishing village I visited yesterday. I found a gorgeous Mayan made cotton hammock hair that was so comfortable. The man whose family makes these has 14 and 13 year old sons who were diagnosed with severe kidney disease last Spring. They are both on dialysis. And at least one of them needs a transplant. Today I intend to pay more for the chair then the starting price was yesterday. I want to give the parent of a sick child A Reason to Smile. No parent should be unable to afford the care their children need to live.
> 
> Have lovely, smiley days!!!


 Wearing mine today! It is such a beautiful color I have pics of my eye look, but my camera doesn't do them justice!! I definitely did make me smile, and think of you and your daughter while wearing it. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Of COURSE the GDE deal goes live when I'm at lunch and not when I've been sitting at my desk stalking all day    Oh well, I have enough for now anyways!
> 
> And in the ongoing saga of Days of Our Victorian Disco Lives....my order is still showing as cancelled. Le sigh.


I was literally about to stand up to leave for lunch when I decided to refresh my FB notifications one last time and saw that she posted the freebie a second ago.

And Vee can totally school all the indies on TAT because I got my shipping email 39 minutes after I ordered!!  Like whoa  :w00t:


----------



## SaraP (Sep 24, 2014)

@@marigoldsue The shadow is lovely! I had a big smile on today and I think I looked pretty good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was my first time using loose shadow and my first indie shadow, love it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 24, 2014)

I am rocking my Reason to Smile shadow and it is such a gorgeous color.

And in the spirit of paying it forward and giving others a reason to smile, I have made a donation to Give Kids the World, a storybook resort that provides week-long visits free of charge to families with children who have terminal or chronic illnesses who are visiting Central Florida on wish fulfillment trips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I was literally about to stand up to leave for lunch when I decided to refresh my FB notifications one last time and saw that she posted the freebie a second ago.
> 
> And Vee can totally school all the indies on TAT because I got my shipping email 39 minutes after I ordered!! Like whoa :w00t:


Ooh, maybe that means you received one of the freebies. She'd probably do those orders first, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

Omg...my first glimpse of the GORGEOUS @sarap. I was so shocked to see her face, I forgot to look at the shadow. Lol. Must hoback and see.

And @curlytails. Your donation means a lot to me. Elizabeth got to take her dream trip to NYC through a local organization called the Dream Factory. I don't know how we would have gotten through the last few years without that trip. They really gave her her dreams back. She had been so depressed and had given up dreaming ofucj of a future. But the trip ignited her fire. It brought her spirit back to life.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 24, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I'm also wearing A Reason to Smile today.  It is a beautiful color!  I love it and I'm planning on wearing it again tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 24, 2014)

@@marigoldsue thank you!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 24, 2014)

I totally rocked Reason to Smile today too! It's so gorgeous, and I'm so glad that I happened to pick today to wear it.


----------



## ChelsDixon (Sep 24, 2014)

I haven't received my a reason to smile yet, but as soon as it shows up I will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 24, 2014)

I also wore Reason to Smile through 7 hours of classes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so beautiful and has such an amazing pink glow!

Once I finish dinner, I'm going to put it on my eyelids again for the next 4 hours of studying... just because  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@marigoldsue that's the only photo you'll find of me online anywhere, but you are so sweet I had post it!


Aww how sweet. I have seen it, you can take it down now if you wish.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 24, 2014)

ChelsDixon said:


> I haven't received my a reason to smile yet, but as soon as it shows up I will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I mailed everyone's out last Friday. Unless you were also expecting swap stuff from me it was in a plain envelope with your address hand written. No return address because I ran out of time.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

I received A Reason to Smile today in the mail, and it is a beautiful color!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@marigoldsue The shadow is lovely! I had a big smile on today and I think I looked pretty good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was my first time using loose shadow and my first indie shadow, love it!


Ahhh! Gorgeous girl to go with the gorgeous pup, it all makes sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that color looks amazing on you!
I can't wait to check my mailbox. I finally escaped work (aka slave labor) and am headed home to pull an all nighter from a different keyboard but I will definitely add a little shadow if it came so I have a reason to smile tonight!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooray my Shiro order shipped!  And I just realized the COTM will be released in a week so if it is a color I like, I will probably be making another order!  Having a makeup addiction is expensive!


----------



## blackdustbelt (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi! Are there any rules for shop owners posting here?

p.s. Thanks to all the lovely people who reposted my Reddit discount here and made purchases!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 25, 2014)

I would just like to offer everyone my personal thanks. After following this thread closely in the past week or so, you have all resolved firmly my decision to never, EVER buy from Victorian Disco. This forum is now my first line of defense when buying indie.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 25, 2014)

Incidentally, I received my Reason To Smile yesterday, and many thanks! It is the gorgeous, glorious color of sunrise, and I think it will be a lucky shade!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2014)

No update on Victorian Disco tracking. Since she post dated it when she created it, it has to get mailed today or the PO may not take it (labels are only good for 3 days). I'll be emailing if it doesn't move soon.

Call me cynical, but it makes me wonder what the tracking shows if you create a label then cancel it. I know they make you wait a few days to get a refund to make sure you didn't mail it.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> No update on Victorian Disco tracking. Since she post dated it when she created it, it has to get mailed today or the PO may not take it (labels are only good for 3 days). I'll be emailing if it doesn't move soon.
> 
> Call me cynical, but it makes me wonder what the tracking shows if you create a label then cancel it. I know they make you wait a few days to get a refund to make sure you didn't mail it.



So her last FB update said she'll have all July and August orders done by Friday (tomorrow). It has officially been 2 months since I have ordered, and will be 2 weeks on Monday since her email about processing my "cancelled" order.

Not to be rude here and not a threat, but this is ridiculous. If my order is still showing as cancelled on Monday, a strongly worded facebook post is going up. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 25, 2014)

I just checked one of my Victorian Disco tracking numbers and it was only one town over from me! I was surprised it had even updated.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2014)

blackdustbelt said:


> Hi! *Are there any rules for shop owners posting here?*
> 
> p.s. Thanks to all the lovely people who reposted my Reddit discount here and made purchases!


Yes.  If it's posting abut your company, it's not allowed.  Your best bet for promotion is quite honestly to make MUT-ers satisfied with their goodies when they order.  We are always more than happy to honestly state our complete experiences with companies, and word of mouth on places like this is the best promotion.  If you're posting about something unrelated (say, you sell eyeshadow for Fictional Company Name, but you're posting about perfume oil or body scrubs from Haus of Gloi because you just love their stuff), go for it. 

The complete forum rules (and when you sign up, you are stating you have read and agree to the rules, so if you just blindly clicking the Agree box, it might be worth taking the time to read it now) can be found here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 25, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted before, but Aromaleigh currently has a Sweet Sixteen anniversary sale with 30% off shadows from various collections (Ancient Magick, Brilliant Deductions, Ever In Your Favor, Ignis Antiquita, Okeanides, Pure Eyes Frost, Pure Eyes Matte, and This Is My Design).

Ends Sunday, 9/28 at noon EST

http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product-category/sales-promotions/sweet-sixteen-sale/

If you plan on making an order, don't forget to check out the Clearance Site! Read the instructions on the main page so you can combine your orders from the clearance site and the new site so you don't have to pay for shipping twice!

http://aromaleighinc.stores.yahoo.net/

Aromaleigh also has a Halloween collection that just came out: http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product-category/eyes/le-eyes/diavoli/


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no! Someone reassure me that Brilliant Deductions will go on sale again in the new few months. My wallet does not need another order this month


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 25, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Oh no! Someone reassure me that Brilliant Deductions will go on sale again in the new few months. My wallet does not need another order this month


It will go on sale again in the next few months! If you wait, it may show up as a Monday Deal with a larger discount (40-50%)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 30% off now might be a good idea for people trying to get stuff from a bunch of different collections.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 25, 2014)

Can someone tell me what indie brands don't have a bad formula. I have so Rainbow Honey and I already hate it. The color is Stolen Dance and it has the worst formula I've ever used in a polish. Streaky, it bubbles, it has bald patches. Horrid. I don't think I'm gonna buy from them again. So, someone tell me some good indies.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Can someone tell me what indie brands don't have a bad formula. I have so Rainbow Honey and I already hate it. The color is Stolen Dance and it has the worst formula I've ever used in a polish. Streaky, it bubbles, it has bald patches. Horrid. I don't think I'm gonna buy from them again. So, someone tell me some good indies.


Are you looking for polish recs specifically?

I love Hare, Enchanted Polish (impossible to get it though without a lot of hard work), A England, and Black Sheep Lacquer just to name a very few.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Can someone tell me what indie brands don't have a bad formula. I have so Rainbow Honey and I already hate it. The color is Stolen Dance and it has the worst formula I've ever used in a polish. Streaky, it bubbles, it has bald patches. Horrid. I don't think I'm gonna buy from them again. So, someone tell me some good indies.


What kind of formula are you looking for? Cremes, holos, glitter bombs? Some brands do better at certain formulas than others. I have tried three RH polishes and I also have trouble with the formula being difficult.  I prefer slight holos or shimmers, and I mostly buy from Pretty &amp; Polished and Black Sheep Lacquer.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm going to second a-england.  It's really one of the best formulas out there, period.  But I don't have a problem with the RH formula, so your experience may be vastly different from mine.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Are you looking for polish recs specifically?
> 
> I love Hare, Enchanted Polish (impossible to get it though without a lot of hard work), A England, and Black Sheep Lacquer just to name a very few.


Yep! And, thanks. I've been wanting to try A England. ..

Also. Does anyone who also has Stolen Dance think that I just may have gotten a bad bottle?

Oh and I like holos, glitters, jellies. But, I mostly wear cremes.

And, I just used Magic Cake from RH overtop of Stolen Dance. And it's formula is 10x better. I think I'll just stick with their glitters.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 25, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Yep! And, thanks. I've been wanting to try A England. ..
> 
> Also. Does anyone who also has Stolen Dance think that I just may have gotten a bad bottle?
> 
> ...


So there's actually a thread dedicated to indie polish: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/122949-indie-polish-lovers/

As for RH, I think their formula can vary depending on the color and you may need to use polish thinner to make it easier to apply.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 25, 2014)

Never book with Frontier airlines.  On the plus side, now that I'm unexpectedly home for an extra evening, I can try doing something fun with my new Shiro pretties and go out for dinner.  I think the Badger Mushroom Snake collection is appropriate, the animation that's named after is a fine cure for travel frustration.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2014)

It has come to my attention that Espionage Cosmetics' Josephine Baker and Shiro Cosmetics' I Am Groot are both brown-base-with-green-sheen shades.  Here's a review that includes a swatch of Josephine Baker:

http://www.phyrra.net/2014/05/espionage-cosmetics-review.html

(I really wish they would do a collection dedicated to just famous-for-other-reasons women who were also spies, like Julia Child, Marlene Dietrich, and Hedy Lamarr.  Especially Hedy Lamarr.  I mean, seriously, we might not have WiFi or cell phones today without her work.  And Julia Child's color would have to be a shimmery wine shade.)

ETA:  Whoops, got distracted by spy geekery.  So.  I Am Groot vs. Josephine Baker.  How similar are they?


----------



## BSquared (Sep 25, 2014)

Sooooo fyrinnae order is in. Overall I am happy but one of these lipsticks is NOT as advertised. Less than 3 is advertised as a "lilac pink matte". This badboy is straight up purple. Faust eyeshadow is beautiful. Texture of these is a lot thicker (if that makes sense) than other indies I have (which admittedly isn't a ton). Excited to try the infamous pixie epoxy!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 25, 2014)

God I love Vee's TAT. Less than 1 day?! How does she do it! Little work bee/Vee. I also live in the state over, so I usually get my orders from her in a day or two!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 25, 2014)

For those of you who have Haus of Gloi's Ghost Puffs scented things, can you tell me if the scent is really heavy on the popcorn aspect? The description on their site reads like it's popcorn first, then the marshmallow. Everyone seems to love it, but I'm afraid of smelling like a vat of popcorn balls or something! LoL


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> For those of you who have Haus of Gloi's Ghost Puffs scented things, can you tell me if the scent is really heavy on the popcorn aspect? The description on their site reads like it's popcorn first, then the marshmallow. Everyone seems to love it, but I'm afraid of smelling like a vat of popcorn balls or something! LoL


Nope I think it smells mostly like the marshmallow, and definitely dries down to mostly that. There's a hint of the popcorn, but it mostly disappears on me at least.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> For those of you who have Haus of Gloi's Ghost Puffs scented things, can you tell me if the scent is really heavy on the popcorn aspect? The description on their site reads like it's popcorn first, then the marshmallow. Everyone seems to love it, but I'm afraid of smelling like a vat of popcorn balls or something! LoL


My husband and I think it smells like Rice Krispies Treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nope I think it smells mostly like the marshmallow, and definitely dries down to mostly that. There's a hint of the popcorn, but it mostly disappears on me at least.


Thanks! Most of the reviews I've read have just been "I love it" and "I want to eat this but I know I can't!" so I was unsure of the popcorn aspect.



Allison H said:


> My husband and I think it smells like Rice Krispies Treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I was hoping that's what it'd be like.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It has come to my attention that Espionage Cosmetics' Josephine Baker and Shiro Cosmetics' I Am Groot are both brown-base-with-green-sheen shades.  Here's a review that includes a swatch of Josephine Baker:
> 
> http://www.phyrra.net/2014/05/espionage-cosmetics-review.html
> 
> ...


I should have my I Am Groot by the weekend and would be happy to swatch it for you if no one else gets to it first.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 25, 2014)

Allison H said:


> My husband and I think it smells like Rice Krispies Treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 25, 2014)

Very pleased with the service at Black Violet. When I contacted Leilani about adding on to my order she was incredibly accommodating and helpful. Can't wait to smell my new scents - if they are as good as I expect, she'll have a customer for life!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Very pleased with the service at Black Violet. When I contacted Leilani about adding on to my order she was incredibly accommodating and helpful. Can't wait to smell my new scents - if they are as good as I expect, she'll have a customer for life!


I'm always happy to hear that! Good customer service goes a long way! That's the place with Lady Grey? If so, please report back on how it is, I'd be very grateful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 25, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I'm always happy to hear that! Good customer service goes a long way! That's the place with Lady Grey? If so, please report back on how it is, I'd be very grateful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is and I will! I can't wait to smell it, Earl Grey is one of my favorite tea scents, so I am super excited to try Lady Grey! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 26, 2014)

Ahhh!! First GDE Pretty Randoms order! I got 5 Candles, October 30th, Pretty Random #5, Candy Coma and Naughty List. I also got Nouveau Riche in a blush and I'm soooo excited! Have to swatch all the pretties!!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey do any indies other than Shiro do pressed shadows?  The loose shadows I have are pretty but they just don't get as much love, and I'm just too lazy to press my own.


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 26, 2014)

Are there any Femme Fatale fans here? I've been dying to buy the Post-Apocalyptic collection but can't decide between the mini or full size shadows. With the high shipping to the U.S. I'm thinking of just going for the full size. What does everyone think?

If anyone had a comparison pic between the sizes that would be great!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Hey do any indies other than Shiro do pressed shadows? The loose shadows I have are pretty but they just don't get as much love, and I'm just too lazy to press my own.


yep Hello Waffle does and Glamour Doll Eyes will be soon.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So her last FB update said she'll have all July and August orders done by Friday (tomorrow). It has officially been 2 months since I have ordered, and will be 2 weeks on Monday since her email about processing my "cancelled" order.
> 
> Not to be rude here and not a threat, but this is ridiculous. If my order is still showing as cancelled on Monday, a strongly worded facebook post is going up. This is just ridiculous.


I sent an email.  With the website back up, I figured it's best to bug her before they start getting busy again.  My order shows "completed" when I log into the site, not "shipped" so maybe she hasn't updated everyone's accounts?  She replied SUPER fast and said that tracking numbers aren't working for most everyone.  Normally I would never buy that, but my GDE tracking isn't updating from label created either.  Good God,  10 years ago we didn't even have tracking numbers and now I can't live without them!  :wacko:


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I sent an email.  With the website back up, I figured it's best to bug her before they start getting busy again.  My order shows "completed" when I log into the site, not "shipped" so maybe she hasn't updated everyone's accounts?  She replied SUPER fast and said that tracking numbers aren't working for most everyone.  Normally I would never buy that, but my GDE tracking isn't updating from label created either.  Good God,  10 years ago we didn't even have tracking numbers and now I can't live without them!  :wacko:


Im going to send an email. I know it says on her facebook to keep your eye out for payment info via paypal...however I checked out as a guest using my credit card, so not sure if I can even check shipping status there??  Like sands through the hourglass......


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 26, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Hey do any indies other than Shiro do pressed shadows?  The loose shadows I have are pretty but they just don't get as much love, and I'm just too lazy to press my own.


Fyrinnae has a few pressed shadows, they seem to rotate the shades.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry for twice in a row, but unrelated:

So who is super familiar with indie blushes? What's your favorite way to apply them? I am having trouble.

My usualy blush application involves either a big fluffy brush for more pigmented blushes (Real Techniques Blush Brush), or a more dense angled brush for less pigmented blushes (Sigma F40). Indie blushes are SO pigmented both of them give me clown cheeks. The angled one just makes it wayyyy too concentrated and the fluffy one picks up way too much product. I can blend out a ton, but I am lazy and sometimes it's difficult. Anyone have a favorite application method? I'm thinking maybe a smaller tapered highlighter type brush but even that seems like it would pick up a lot of product...HALP.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Sorry for twice in a row, but unrelated:
> 
> So who is super familiar with indie blushes? What's your favorite way to apply them? I am having trouble.
> 
> My usualy blush application involves either a big fluffy brush for more pigmented blushes (Real Techniques Blush Brush), or a more dense angled brush for less pigmented blushes (Sigma F40). Indie blushes are SO pigmented both of them give me clown cheeks. The angled one just makes it wayyyy too concentrated and the fluffy one picks up way too much product. I can blend out a ton, but I am lazy and sometimes it's difficult. Anyone have a favorite application method? I'm thinking maybe a smaller tapered highlighter type brush but even that seems like it would pick up a lot of product...HALP.


Put it on *before* foundation/bb cream.  It's the only way I've been able to apply it and not look OH HAI I AM WEARING ALL OF THE BLUSH.  I thought I was cheating until I found this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtmW3q8Awg


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

@@BSquared hopefully you get it sorted out and get a quick response!  She replied to my earlier email within a minute or two.

Re: blush, it definitely took me a few tries where I had to wipe off my clown cheeks lol.  I wear GDE Start a Rumor every day and what I do is only apply from the cap.  I use a foundation brush to grab just the tiniest bit from the sifter side and transfer to the cap of the blush fluffing it all around to spread it out.  Then I contour my blush with the foundation brush and finish with tiny bit more on my apples with a big fluffy powder brush.  I don't know if that makes any sense, but these are the brushes I have, nothing special:

http://www.bhcosmetics.com/products/11-pcs-pink-a-dot-brush-set


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 26, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Are there any Femme Fatale fans here? I've been dying to buy the Post-Apocalyptic collection but can't decide between the mini or full size shadows. With the high shipping to the U.S. I'm thinking of just going for the full size. What does everyone think?
> 
> If anyone had a comparison pic between the sizes that would be great!


I have some Femme Fatale shadows (4 full-size and 11 samples) and I feel that although a lot of their eyeshadows are great, some of them are kind of misses for me. From what I've read, the mini-jars contain a lot of product already - so if you're planning on buying the whole collection, I'd suggest getting mini-jars (and there's no cute sticker label on the full-sizes).


----------



## SillyNoodle (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my first Shiro order today! Bubblebeam and Livor Mortis were my freebies. I absolutely adore the tinted lip balm. It gives good color while also moisturizing, and it smells wonderful.

I Am Groot is super pretty. Here is my attempt at swatching it without any primer or anything:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hot damn.  Horror movies and indie subs are my favorite makeup intersection.  And if they're going to shut down for two months**, this is a great way to wrap things up before hiatus!
> 
> ** For those unfamiliar with the situation, Linda has a retail job that naturally GOES BONKERS during November and December, so she has very wisely decided to suspend the sub -- maybe the whole operation (I can't remember) -- for those months.  I love the fact that she took a realistic look at the situation and decided to shut things down for this period instead of staying open and melting down.


Horror/Makeup unions are totally my fav too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you know if the Saw preview is going to be for a Halloween specific collection or part of her sub. I'm unfamiliar with her sub history and I would totally like me some Saw shades!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 26, 2014)

So, as I just got my "reason to smile" shadow today, I am proudly rocking it with a colossal smile on my face  This color is so lovely, but no where near as lovely as the woman and her mother whom it was created for. &lt;3 I used Reason to Smile on the inner 2/3 of my lid and its just super duper pretty! 

Thank you @@marigoldsue for sharing your story with us &lt;3


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 26, 2014)

@@BSquared, a fan brush has saved my arse when it comes to indies! Not only does it not pick up tons of product, but it also does very light coverage. Even with the tiniest amount of these suckers, you still get color so it's best to work in layers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 26, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Horror/Makeup unions are totally my fav too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you know if the Saw preview is going to be for a Halloween specific collection or part of her sub. I'm unfamiliar with her sub history and I would totally like me some Saw shades!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not absolutely positive, but these sneak peeks are usually for the sub.  It's worth grabbing a slot no matter what, though!  She always packs the bags with lots of things from other indies, usually companies I've never tried or even heard of before.

(So now I'm up to four indie subs for October specifically because of Halloween:  Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet, Madd Cat, and innocent+twisted alchemy.  AND THEN we have  the non-sub Halloween collections coming out.  Uh.  So that's where my money is going.)


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

Some sort of order is sitting in my mailbox, either Purple Cat or Backstreets....SUPERRRR EXCITTEEDDDDD!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 26, 2014)

I received NO MAIL WHATSOEVER today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel like ordering something, but nothing is really appealing right now because there's this little voice in the back of my minds yelling about BPAL Weenies (they should be out this weekend!) and the Halloween shadow collections that are coming out REAL SOON NOW.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Sorry for twice in a row, but unrelated:
> 
> So who is super familiar with indie blushes? What's your favorite way to apply them? I am having trouble.
> 
> My usualy blush application involves either a big fluffy brush for more pigmented blushes (Real Techniques Blush Brush), or a more dense angled brush for less pigmented blushes (Sigma F40). Indie blushes are SO pigmented both of them give me clown cheeks. The angled one just makes it wayyyy too concentrated and the fluffy one picks up way too much product. I can blend out a ton, but I am lazy and sometimes it's difficult. Anyone have a favorite application method? I'm thinking maybe a smaller tapered highlighter type brush but even that seems like it would pick up a lot of product...HALP.


Kind of on a fluke I tried using a stiplling blush. I usually use that for cream shadows and found it works really well for indies too as it does not pick up as much as a typical blush brush would.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 26, 2014)

My Eccentric Cosmetics order came in today. The colors look gorgeous, and extras were included. I can't wait to play with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 26, 2014)

DOOD!  GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY SET COMING FROM GEEK CHIC OCTOBER 3RD!  Ahem.  Yes.  Tin sets, too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOA8MGW4aho


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been going through a bit of a tough patch in my personal life so I thought I needed a little retail therapy. So besides a Chicago Bears shirt I had to order some more HoG. I had to purchase the cozy sweater perfume for my grandma because holy amaze balls it's the best smelling stuff ever so while if was at it I also purchased a moondog, elveness, and another cozy sweater sample for me and a full size Vice body emulsions. I need a pick me up and coffee smelling stuff is the way to do it.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

So in my mailbox was purple cat!! I'll sniff and post some thoughts soon-ish!! Woohoo!


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 26, 2014)

Today, I received a jar of Pumpkin and Poppy contour powder that I ordered last week. I love it!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 27, 2014)

I seem to remember some people fan-girling over heavy metal here... so I figured this was relevant.

Bath Sabbath sale: 15% off with code BATHEANDDESTROY

Valid until 10/15

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BathSabbath?

Here's the reason for the sale:

http://bakeanddestroy.net/2014/09/vegan-treat-yo-self-favorite-things-and-giveaway/

Disclaimer: I've never used products from Bath Sabbath before


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 27, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Today, I received a jar of Pumpkin and Poppy contour powder that I ordered last week. I love it!


I got mine a while ago, and LOVE it. It wears nicely too, today it lasted 12+ hours.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 27, 2014)

A couple days ago I received my Life's Entropy sample set of lip theories, as well as a set of OCC lip tars from Sephora (I wouldn't consider these indie, but I've never owned lip tars before and I thought I needed them. For science.)
 
I tried the lip theories first, and they're so great. Love the pigmentation and thickness and packaging and basically everything about them. I tried the lip tars the next day... lip tars are so drippy! I didn't realize they're basically liquid. I did notice the packaging says they can be used as cheek tints too, which makes sense with the viscosity. The lip tar faded really quickly and definitely didn't last through any drinking or eating. The lip theories tolerated eating and drinking much better. I didn't find either product to be particularly drying, which was a surprise. I need to do more comparisons, but first impressions are basically ugh why did I even buy any lip tars at all, that was so unnecessary, and I want to buy a bunch more lip theory samples so I can give them out to everyone I like. 





P.S. is there a way to make this image smaller?
P.P.S. that's the blue and black lip theories, Osmosis and Nucleus.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Very pleased with the service at Black Violet. When I contacted Leilani about adding on to my order she was incredibly accommodating and helpful. Can't wait to smell my new scents - if they are as good as I expect, she'll have a customer for life!


do you have an email for her?  Because I used the contact form over a week ago inquiring about how to order and nothing.  Not a response back.   thanks!


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 27, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> A couple days ago I received my Life's Entropy sample set of lip theories, as well as a set of OCC lip tars from Sephora (I wouldn't consider these indie, but I've never owned lip tars before and I thought I needed them. For science.)


Ahh, thank you! I just tried Lip Tar last night and immediately starting trying to figure out if there was an indie version - then I was disappointed by the staying power of the Lip Tar. I'll try the lip theories. I love this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2014)

Eee, Vee is working on a GOTHAM collection!  It's only one ep in, and I already love that show.  I may become a bit obsessed with Fish as the show progresses.  A sadistic mob boss who happens to be a woman of color?  I'm there.  (Then there's the fact that I'm a sucker for comic book tv shows and movies, even DC properties, which tend to make for disappointing movies nowadays compared to Marvel properties.  The Super Shadows collection was actually my first GDE order.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 27, 2014)

So has anyone actually received anything fem Victorian Disco?  I had placed two orders.  One a little bit earlier than most of yours on July 21 and one on July 26.  I contacted her on Facebook on Sept 11 because she said they were on orders for July 25 and I had not received notification of shipping for my July 21 order.  It took a couple of attempts to get an answer, but she did tell me that somehow they had missed my original order, but they had found it and would get it out.  On the 13th I asked about it again because I still had not received shipping info.  I did not get an answer to that message.  I did get the "your order is complete" message on Sept 16 that everyone else seems to have gotten too.  Last night I sent a strongly worded message about how I still did not have tracking for my orders, two weeks later and a copy of the FTC rules for internet sales.  I got the same wordy apology that she has been sending out in some variation since at least March (although the reasons change) and by the time I woke up this morning I had a refund for the second order and one shipping notification.  After asking yet again, I am now told that they packaged up both orders together with some extras and have shipped it back out to me.  I hate to be cynical, but I wonder if it took my quoting FTC rules on internet sales to actually get any product out of her.  Of course, I still do not have my package in hand.


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 27, 2014)

I received my Victorian Disco order I just placed sept 8th a few days ago. I do think it's super weird I received my order while everyone on here placed their orders months ago.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 27, 2014)

She responded to my email and my order status has now changed to "completed"......but per FB everyone should have gotten tracking into, which I still have not. Well at this point if I believe her Facebook, it's been shipped out. I'll give it a week to show up


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2014)

I sent her a message this morning wondering WTF is up with the August subs.  I know that the sub was shut down effective for the September installment, but it was shut down after I signed up and paid for August, and my PayPal recurring payment was turned off, but the payment I made in July for the August sub was *not* refunded.  So...  Is it going to happen or not?  She has been totally silent on the subject of the subs, so I don't know what's going on.  She did make a comment on Facebook about checking your PayPal transaction for tracking because sometimes tracking gets attached to the transaction but doesn't make it to you via email, but PayPal does not attach tracking on recurring payments.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2014)

She promised everything was shipped Monday but it didn't come today so that's 5 mail days with no delivery and no update whatsoever to tracking since label created. At first I thought something was up with tracking, but no, my gde package finally updated yesterday and will be here Monday...so it's just her.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 27, 2014)

If you guys still don't have your Victorian Disco orders by next week and are also members of IMAM, it may be worth starting up another thread asking about your orders there. Ashley's pretty active on IMAM (and I'm sorry if this is petty - but she apparently has the time and money to participate in the current IMAM exchange, so she should definitely also have time to address customer issues).

Her most recent excuse for shipping woes (as per the last IMAM thread I read about VD) is that the program that makes her shipping labels still thinks that her address is in Illinois and that customer service hasn't been able to help her. I think that's kind of a sketchy excuse, though


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 27, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So has anyone actually received anything fem Victorian Disco?  I had placed two orders.  One a little bit earlier than most of yours on July 21 and one on July 26.  I contacted her on Facebook on Sept 11 because she said they were on orders for July 25 and I had not received notification of shipping for my July 21 order.  It took a couple of attempts to get an answer, but she did tell me that somehow they had missed my original order, but they had found it and would get it out.  On the 13th I asked about it again because I still had not received shipping info.  I did not get an answer to that message.  I did get the "your order is complete" message on Sept 16 that everyone else seems to have gotten too.  Last night I sent a strongly worded message about how I still did not have tracking for my orders, two weeks later and a copy of the FTC rules for internet sales.  I got the same wordy apology that she has been sending out in some variation since at least March (although the reasons change) and by the time I woke up this morning I had a refund for the second order and one shipping notification.  After asking yet again, I am now told that they packaged up both orders together with some extras and have shipped it back out to me.  I hate to be cynical, but I wonder if it took my quoting FTC rules on internet sales to actually get any product out of her.  Of course, I still do not have my package in hand.


I have ordered from Victorian Disco several times.  They do take a while to get, but I have been very happy with them when they arrived.  Ashley has always been very apologetic and very responsive whenever I inquired about my orders.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 27, 2014)

So I ordered a body butter sampler from purple cat creatives on etsy. Review under the spoiler because I am bored. TLR version: I am a fan and will be placing and order for full sizes in a few weeks!



Spoiler



so randomly decided to order after seeing some decent reviews. She offers a sampler pack of mini body butters where you can get 6 for $10. Shipping was $4. I placed my order September 18th. Shipped on the 23rd and arrived on the 25th. She is based in Kentucky and I am in Minnesota. Jars are tiny at .5 oz each. I'll probably get 3-4 applications out of it. If youre not a big gworl like I am it'll probably last you longer. Texture is thicker than like HoG pumpkin butter, but not as thick as a body shop or b&amp;bw body butter. You do get to pick what scents you want. My choices:

Pegasus: described as "cotton candy and freesia blossom". I get a boatload of cotton candy and ever so slight freesia after it dried. I am a fan. This is the only one I've actually worn for an extended period so far. Not greasy at ALL but I was a little "tacky" for awhile after application so if that bothers you.....scent isn't too strong (le husband witches that b&amp;bw lotions is too strong when I come to bed, this stays a lot closer), however this shiz lasts. Put it on around 11 before I went to bed, woke up about 8 and I could still smell it on me. Win!

Bourbon ripple: described as "walnut cake, bourbon cream, and vanilla flower". I do not know what a walnut cake smells like, but this smells like a Christmas cake that's been soaked in bourbon. Vaguely spiced vanilla. I like it!

Ravens blend: described as "coffee, hazelnuts, caramel, dark chocolate, almonds". Definitely coffee, verging on bitter. I get dark chocolate and the slightest hint of almond. No caramel that I can pick up. This one is also darker in color and thicker than the others. It's aright.

Warm and toasty: described as "warm French toast, cinnamon, maple syrup, and butter". Dead on. This smells like a piece of French toast. EXACTLY like a piece of French toast. I want to eat myself.

Caramel apple cider: described as "apple cider, caramel, spices". Again, dead on. It smells like a mug of caramel cider. Like I swear I can smell the mug. Slightly odd scent for a lotion (this would make the most glorious candle) but I'll go with it.

Aquamarine: described as "heliotrope, blueberries, juniper, and water lillies". The hell is a heliotrope? anyways, this smells rather similar to juniper breeze from b&amp;bw with a deeper base note that I'm assuming is the blueberry or whatever the hell a heliotrope is. I like it and it's different from the rest.

Le photo to show packaging, minus Pegasus that was in the bathroom. Cute!





Overall I am pleased and impressed and will be ordering more. She has scrubs and soaps too. I believe full size body butters are $7 for 4oz and $13 for 8oz. Oh you also get a tattoo thingy that the internets tells me is her artwork. Mine was a candle. I don't know what I'll do with it but it was a cute touch!



Ps- GDE sale tomorrow per FB. Wallet is ready!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 27, 2014)

is Haus of Gloi restock 12 Pacific tomorrow 9/28


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> is Haus of Gloi restock 12 Pacific tomorrow 9/28


any sneak peeks?    I want to get the old cider whatever it is called, but am also interested in new stuff too


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> If you guys still don't have your Victorian Disco orders by next week and are also members of IMAM, it may be worth starting up another thread asking about your orders there. Ashley's pretty active on IMAM (and I'm sorry if this is petty - but she apparently has the time and money to participate in the current IMAM exchange, so she should definitely also have time to address customer issues).
> 
> Her most recent excuse for shipping woes (as per the last IMAM thread I read about VD) is that the program that makes her shipping labels still thinks that her address is in Illinois and that customer service hasn't been able to help her. I think that's kind of a sketchy excuse, though


My tracking number says the label was created in Illinois. I don't think that has anything to do with it not being scanned because you can mail a package from anywhere. I dunno...I'm not on that reddit thing but she said to email her again early next week if I don't have it. 
Anyone know if/when well get more info on the HoG restock??


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I'm going to try and grab a few perfume oil samples in the HoG restock. I have been trying to buy very little, but I have been good and haven't made any purchases in awhile. I also have sold a few things on eBay and so I have some money in my PayPal account. Now I just have to narrow down what I want...


----------



## Allison H (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope HoG is planning on restocking tomorrow, but if they are I'm just surprised they haven't mentioned their new scents/products on Facebook, or some type of social media. I've not followed them to long, so maybe that's common.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 28, 2014)

Meow Cosmetics sale: 10% off $30 and free worldwide shipping with code WICKED

They have a bunch of Halloween collections up: http://www.meowcosmetics.com/halloweenlanding.htm

Also, it looks like Darling Girl's holiday collection will be based off "How the Grinch Stole Christmas!" (called The Darling Whos, release date in November). I'm excited for this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_136/Darling-Whos.htm


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 28, 2014)

Why are the polishes at femme fatale so expensive??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're so gorgeous


----------



## Verorenee (Sep 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Why are the polishes at femme fatale so expensive??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're so gorgeous


I have a few they seem pretty compareable to most indie brands


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 28, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> I have a few they seem pretty compareable to most indie brands


I dunno, I've been able to get half sizes from most indies for $5 vs the $10-$15 on the site. They're all so gorgeous I want them all


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 28, 2014)

@@meaganola, when I want to add more to the Espionage Kickstarter, do I just click "Manage your fund" or...?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 28, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Meow Cosmetics sale: 10% off $30 and free worldwide shipping with code WICKED
> 
> They have a bunch of Halloween collections up: http://www.meowcosmetics.com/halloweenlanding.htm
> 
> ...


I am SO happy to hear about DG's collection! Yay! Now I have to get that set plus The Christmas Story collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Oooooo I want the grinch collection!! What a cute theme!

I think my dream themes would be muppet Christmas Carol for Christmas, and Bunnicula for Halloween. I would die. But grinch is pretty good!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Why are the polishes at femme fatale so expensive??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're so gorgeous


One word:  Australia.  Sally Hansen Miracle Gel is seventeen bucks there.  OPI is almost TWENTY.



ohsailor said:


> @@meaganola, when I want to add more to the Espionage Kickstarter, do I just click "Manage your fund" or...?


Yes, just click "Manage your pledge," and then if you want to stay at the same level and just add to that amount for add-ons, enter the new amount and click "Continue to next step."


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm excited about the a Darling Girl grinch collection!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 28, 2014)

Haus of Gloi restock is up! GO GO GO!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.hausofgloi.com/pages/autumn-collection-2014


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 28, 2014)

Got an order in for all things Pumpkin Eater and Pumpkin Queen :-D


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haus of Gloi restock is up! GO GO GO!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.hausofgloi.com/pages/autumn-collection-2014


no smores??!!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> no smores??!!


Here: http://www.hausofgloi.com/collections/reverie


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 28, 2014)

My husband and I got a little carried away,(haus of gloi restock) but does anyone see the new Samhain scent anywhere?? Ive been looking all over the site..


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks @@chibimorph!! I didn't see that section.  Ended up placing 2 orders because I couldn't find s'mores and was scared of missing something but I got everything I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1x Butterbombs - Marshmallow for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Fall Air for $2.50 each
1x Ghost Puffs Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $15.00 each
1x Ghost Puffs Pumpkin Butter - 6oz full size jar for $10.00 each

1x S'mores Whipped Soap - 1.7 oz jar by weight, 4oz by volume for $5.00 each
1x S'mores Pumpkin Butter - 4oz low profile for $7.00 each
1x S'mores Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $12.00 each
1x Candy Bowl Perfume Oils - Vanilla Taffy for $12.00 each


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 28, 2014)

Wasn't there supposed to be something with lavender and pumpkin? I don't remember what and can't find it.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oops got SUPER carried away on my first HoG order...there were just so many things I had wanted to try, so I just got...all of them. I hope I don't regret not getting full-sized things I suspected I would like, but I think given all the samples I'll have to get through, I won't miss them too much!!

1x S'mores Whipped Soap - 1.7 oz jar by weight, 4oz by volume for $5.00 each
1x Pumpkin Patch Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x S'mores Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Butterbombs - Pumpkins! for $2.50 each
1x Tobac Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Tobac Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar for $4.50 each
1x Pumpkin Queen Whipped Soap - 3oz jar by weight, 6oz by volume for $4.00 each
1x Butterbombs - Fall Air for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Maplewood for $2.50 each
1x Pumpkin Queen Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Pumpkin Eater Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Ghost Puffs Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x The Horseman Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Tobac Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Pumpkin Queen Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Pumpkin Eater Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Ghost Puffs Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each
1x Vice Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar for $4.50 each
1x Depravity Perfume Oil - Sample Vial for $2.50 each
1x Vice Perfume Oil - Sample Vial for $2.50 each


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be something with lavender and pumpkin? I don't remember what and can't find it.


there is a lip balm that is pumpkin and lavender


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be something with lavender and pumpkin? I don't remember what and can't find it.


There's a lavender and pumpkin lip balm in the Autumn (not Reverie) section.

I should have planned ahead and asked whether they can send a gift to someone without having my name attached to it.  Oh, well.  I can't buy anything until eBay money starts coming through in a few days anyway, and by that time, the stuff I'm trying to get will probably be sold out anyway.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 28, 2014)

1x Pumpkin Eater Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each
1x Butterbombs - Pumpkins! for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Fall Air for $2.50 each
1x Persephone's Descent Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size for $5.00 each
1x Elevenses Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar for $4.50 each

1x Butterbombs - Baked Apple for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Lavender Amber for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Maplewood for $2.50 each
1x Butterbombs - Pumpkins! for $2.50 each
1x Pumpkin Queen Pumpkin Butter - 6oz full size jar for $10.00 each
1x The Horseman Pumpkin Butter - 6oz full size jar for $10.00 each

1x The Horseman Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz mini size jar for $4.50 each
1x Pumpkin Patch Whipped Soap - 1.7 oz jar by weight, 4oz by volume for $5.00 each
1x Pumpkin Patch Pumpkin Butter - 4oz low-profile jar for $7.00 each

I gotta say, ordering with my husband during releases is fun. He wants to try all the things I haven't and we are gonna smell soooooooo good! I AM SO EXCITED FOR PUMPKIN PATCH!!! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok, make it 3 orders...forgot Twice is Nice lol. Most of that scent is sold out though, so I just grabbed a sample perfume with free shipping. 

Holy cow there are at least 175 orders in between my first and last order!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's what I purchased at HoG...I really wanted more of the bubbling scrub and hair oil, but I guess it just sold out too quickly, or wasn't restocked. Oh well, I'll still be smelling yummy!

1x Pumpkin Eater Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each

1x Butterbombs - Marshmallow for $2.50 each

1x Butterbombs - Pumpkins! for $2.50 each

1x Butterbombs - Baked Apple for $2.50 each

1x Pumpkin Eater Pumpkin Butter - 6oz full size jar for $10.00 each

1x Pumpkin Eater Whipped Soap - 3oz by weight, in a 6 ounce jar. for $7.00 each

1x Ghost Puffs Whipped Soap - 3oz jar by weight, 6oz by volume for $7.00 each

1x Ghost Puffs Pumpkin Butter - 6oz full size jar for $10.00 each


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh, hey, that mention of Pumpkin Patch reminds me:  The BPAL Weenie update is here!  I got so wrapped up in obsessing over it that I forgot to post here.  If you go to the Lab's site, there's all sorts of other interesting stuff (bits of short story, poetry, explanations of inspiration) about these scents, but here are the collections, names, and notes.  Spoilered for length!



Spoiler



Limited Edition - Halloween 2014


All Saints – Based on a venerable French pontifical incense blend: monastic frankincense and myrrh, Damascus rose, Russian gardenia, cassia, and lily of the valley wafting on a chill Autumn wind. A celebration of the glory and suffering of the saints and martyrs of the Church.
All Souls – A day of remembrance and intercession. Without the prayers and sacrifices of their families and loved ones, the faithful departed may not be cleansed of their venal sins, and thereby cannot attain beatific vision. On November 2nd, prayers are sung and offerings are made to aid lost souls in transcending purgatory. An incense blend that invokes the higher qualities of mercy and compassion, mingled with the soft, sugared currant scent of offertory soul cakes.
Autumn Cider – Fermented apple juice, brown sugar, spice, lemon zest, butterscotch liquor, and orange slices.
Autumn Overlooked My Knitting – For my knitter posse! A warm scent, as delicate as lace and as soft as cashmere, and as cozy as wool, punctuated with red currant for the blazing red of cochineal and surrounded a border of soft grey ambergris and a swirl of autumn leaves.
Devil’s Night – This is the scent of autumn night, fires in the distance, with a touch of boozy swoon, playful sugar and thuggish musk.
Feeding the Dead – A barrel of beer, a pyramid of cakes, and three sticks of incense.
Hallow-e’en 1914 – A welcome for the home-coming dead: an incense of dried ivy and maple leaf with honeyed fig, black cypress, and grave dirt.
Magnificent Autumn – A scent that wanders through the Ages of Autumn, from the last green leaf to the first breath of winter.
October – Dry, cold autumn wind. A rustle of red leaves, a touch of smoke and sap in the air.
Samhain – Truly the scent of autumn itself: damp woods, fir needle, and black patchouli with the gentlest touches of warm pumpkin, clove, nutmeg, allspice, sweet red apple and mullein.
Sonnet d’Automne – Tenebrous Love: a shivering white musk with vanilla-infused white cocoa, amber incense, and dead, dry leaves.
Suck It – A vampiric good time. Sexy and suckable: black cherry brandy and a whisper of red wine.
Sugar Skull – Vibrant with the joy and sweetness of life in death! A blend of five sugars, lightly dusted with candied fruits.
Tattie Bogle (Now in 5ml!) – Hay, gunpowder, patchouli, a sliver of bark, autumn herbs, and sun-baked wood.
The White Witch – Love pain-ecstatic, cruel-sweet: gold-flecked honey amber pulsating with red musk, patchouli coeur, bourbon vanilla, inky vetiver, pomegranate rind, myrrh, blackened violet leaf, and blood red rose petals.
The Witch-Bride – Pale and lovely, with eyes belladonna-wide: hemlock blossoms and ghostly nightshade veiled by wisteria, white frankincense, black amber, and narcissus resin.

Halloween 2014 - Seven Visions of Autumn


Visions of Autumn I – White cedar, black pepper, golden amber, bay leaf, and 4-year aged oudh.
Visions of Autumn II – Gurjum balsam, rose geranium, opoponax, violet leaf, brown leather accord, and patchouli.
Visions of Autumn III – Bourbon vanilla, aged patchouli, honey, and Ceylon cinnamon.
Visions of Autumn IV – Somalian myrrh, orange blossom, champaca flower, and verbena.
Visions of Autumn V – Haitian vetiver, tea leaf, Himalayan cedar, and apricot rind.
Visions of Autumn VI – Oakmoss, lavender absolute, petitgrain, rockrose, white patchouli, and sage.
Visions of Autumn VII – Tobacco absolute, myrrh, opoponax, black sandalwood, and black pepper.

Limited Edition - Halloween 2014 - Single Notes


Bonfire
Fog Machine Juice
GRAVEYARD DIRT REDUX
Last Year’s Stale Candy Corn
Pile of Fallen Leaves
Pumpkin Spice Everything
Stage Blood

Limited Edition - Halloween 2014 - The Pumpkin Patch


Pumpkin I – Pumpkin cream with cardamom, black tea, allspice, and ginger milk.
Pumpkin II – Blackened pumpkin with clove, tobacco absolute, aged patchouli, and oakmoss.
Pumpkin III – Pumpkin with Atlas cedar, black fig, Laotian benzoin, bourbon vanilla, and copal.
Pumpkin IV – Warm pumpkin with three honeys, oudh, sweet frankincense, and champaca resin.
Pumpkin V – Pumpkins, pumpkin vines, and wild mushrooms with white sage, cade, sweetgrass, and vanilla-infused rosewood.




(A note on Tattie Bogle:  The Pumpkin Patch sometimes comes with a bonus imp if you buy the whole thing.  That bonus imp will be something not available in 5ml bottles.  Tattie Bogle was the bonus imp one year, but it got upgraded to full bottle this year!)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 28, 2014)

In other news, for GDE fans...


----------



## Allison H (Sep 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, hey, that mention of Pumpkin Patch reminds me: The BPAL Weenie update is here! I got so wrapped up in obsessing over it that I forgot to post here. If you go to the Lab's site, there's all sorts of other interesting stuff (bits of short story, poetry, explanations of inspiration) about these scents, but here are the collections, names, and notes. Spoilered for length!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My poor wallet...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

got my haus of gloi order in!!  I was hoping to see some of those bathbomb scents be in perfume oils, but they weren't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to get the golden corn cakes - I am a sucker for honey!

1x Golden Corn Cakes Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $12.00 each

1x Butterbombs - Baked Apple for $2.50 each

1x Butterbombs - Maplewood for $2.50 each

2x Butterbombs - Fall Air for $2.50 each

1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - 5ml amber glass bottle for $15.00 each


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

Allison H said:


> My poor wallet...


Yeah, mine is huddling in the corner shaking in horror.  But I can't get anything until after Tuesday (if I'm lucky) or the 11th (if I'm not), and I would need to get in on decant circles, and the slots for the stuff I want are probably all going to be filled by the time I can pay for them, so I'm not even trying for anything now.  I figure I can swap/buy them from decant leftover sales (decanters pretty much always have tons of leftovers after their circles end.  I have a Glossybox full of them myself!!) if I *really* want them.

ETA:  EEEEEE!  Sneak of one of the October VC colors in the Customer Crypt!  I will just leave the name here.  Silent Samurai.  That is all.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 28, 2014)

What was the HOG combo that everyone was loving? Trying to finalize my order - with some Horseman Hair Oil  :wub:

I really wish it had a little vanilla.. but I dunno what to mix with it to make it just a bit sweeter.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

Well I think you all have dragged me into this world of indies! First off @@marigoldsue, I love the shadow you sent so much I've worn it every day! Then my curiosity had me peeking at this thread, low and behold Haus of Gloi sounds so fantastic I have $50 worth of product in my cart! I must reduce that (slightly) can any of you indie mavens direct me to the must haves? Thanks and curse you in advance!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 28, 2014)

@@SaraP I'm digging The Horseman right now.. but that's just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm wondering about getting a specially made one.. I really just want a slightly more warm The Horseman. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

@sarap  What sorts of scents do you like?  I do think that their bubbling scrub is a must-have product regardless of scent.  And their perfume oils rival BPAL for me!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 28, 2014)

I keep revisiting the HoG site to see the stuff I left out of my order (despite the fact that it was probably way too much as is!!). Regretting not getting the Smores Pumpkin Butter when I had the chance, but I also picked up an order from the FCS restock earlier this weekend that featured a body butter sampler, so I think I will have enough fall/gourmand-scented lotions!

I need to pretend I didn't see that list of BPAL scents...lalala I can't hear you.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

I love all fall scents! I just wondered what product are a must try or are the all fantastic??

Anyone tried depravity? I think I need this just for the name!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

MOTHEREFFER ghost puffs pumpkin butter sold out, s'mores everything sold out. UGH.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I love all fall scents! I just wondered what product are a must try or are the all fantastic??


I personally love the following

spider silk perfume  **

tobac  **

olde cider haus **

the horseman

Elevenses (this is in their normal perfume area, not the autumn)  ***

HoneySuckle Lemon Curd

*** favorite among favs

** must haves for me

I also have a few that are discontinued...such as honey pot &amp; briar path  I am not a fan of the overly candy like scents, like ghost puffs


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, mine is huddling in the corner shaking in horror. But I can't get anything until after Tuesday (if I'm lucky) or the 11th (if I'm not), and I would need to get in on decant circles, and the slots for the stuff I want are probably all going to be filled by the time I can pay for them, so I'm not even trying for anything now. I figure I can swap/buy them from decant leftover sales (decanters pretty much always have tons of leftovers after their circles end. I have a Glossybox full of them myself!!) if I *really* want them.
> 
> ETA: EEEEEE! Sneak of one of the October VC colors in the Customer Crypt! I will just leave the name here. Silent Samurai. That is all.


I saw that and will definetly be subbing for October!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 28, 2014)

Okay I did it. Hair Oil in The Horseman, a custom perfume (that I'm going to email them about.. I dunno if I got my notes right..), and samples of Olde Cider Haus and Pumpkin Eater.

I was good and didn't buy any bath things. Hooray for self control!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Did you guys see this? Not really a spoiler since they aren't final versions, but I think they're perfect already!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 28, 2014)

I placed a HoG order. I had to keep it small, so I just got four perfume oil samples. It was hard to narrow it down, but I went with Pumpkin Patch, Pumpkin Eater, Old Cider Haus, and Elevenses.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Well picked up a horseman lotion for the hubs ("yo order me some more of that lady soap scent." Ok hon.), a corn cakes pumpkin butter, a pumpkin eater butter and an elevenses sample oil. Meh.


----------



## nlbm (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello ladies, this is my first post though I've been lurking for a bit, *waves shyly

You guys have sucked me into the indies! So the other day I placed my first order with HoG the other day, and even though fall scents are my favorite (especially food ones), I figured I'm all set, I don't need the restock.

Then I came on here and saw everyone's orders and realized that I was wrong. Oh so terribly, terribly wrong. MUST HAVE FALL STUFF! I missed out on the s'mores, but I got:

1x Pumpkin Patch Pumpkin Butter - 4oz low-profile jar for $7.00 each

1x Olde Cider Haus Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each

1x Golden Corn Cakes Perfume Oil - Sample vial for $3.00 each

1x Pumpkin Queen Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz mini size jar for $4.50 each

1x Pumpkin Eater Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar for $5.00 each

The other day, I got:

1x Insalata Nocturna Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x Moon Dog Perfume Oil - Sample Vial

1x Vice Sugar Exfoliant - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x Madcap Garden Bubbling Scrub - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x Litchi Milk Tea Bubbling Scrub - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x Apothecary Bubbling Scrub - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x Elevenses Pumpkin Butter - 2oz Mini Size Jar

1x The Horseman Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar

I thank you, but my wallet is somewhat less grateful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 28, 2014)

Ughhh forgot about the restock and pretty much everything I wanted is sold out. Hopefully they'll do another one?


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ughhh forgot about the restock and pretty much everything I wanted is sold out. Hopefully they'll do another one?


I know!! Ghosts puffs was the one thing I wanted and they had it in nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> damn family taking away from my indie order time


----------



## Allison H (Sep 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ughhh forgot about the restock and pretty much everything I wanted is sold out. Hopefully they'll do another one?


I would assume they'd do another restock...it's not even October yet, and the fall scents could easily carry through November.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

Okay I have to sing the praises of HoG! I made a purchase for a friend who just landed a new job, but when I checked out with paypal I didn't get a choice to enter her address.

I shot off an email truly thinking a 2 man company wouldn't have time to respond, but they fixed it and email me back in less then 10 minutes! Over the moon happy with them right now!! Order number 3 coming as soon as the restock some of the smore stuff.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Facebook says they will restock! I'm getting ghost puffs if it kills me.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 28, 2014)

Solstice Scents restocks are up: http://www.solsticescents.com/AUTUMN-COLLECTION_c_56.html


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 28, 2014)

Man!! I have family in town &amp; totally missed HoG restock!!!!! Ghost puffs!!! Why? Why must you not be mine?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

@@trekkersangel I haven't seen you since summer swap, is that hair new? Looks great!


----------



## kyxli (Sep 28, 2014)

I just made a Haus of Gloi order for samples of golden corn cakes, ghost puffs, and satyr.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Sep 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I love all fall scents! I just wondered what product are a must try or are the all fantastic??
> 
> Anyone tried depravity? I think I need this just for the name!


I just threw some Depravity pumpkin butter away...it gave me headaches and my fiance said it wreaked and was overpowering...i think it was very heavy on the sandalwood


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

I asked this earlier, but I guess it got lost with all of the posts. I have been trying to contact Black Violet, as I have some questions on how to purchase.  I used their contact form on their website and did a private message in FB.   No response.  For those who communicate with Black Violet perfume shop, do you have a direct email?  If so, can you pm me with it?  thank you!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 28, 2014)

Noooooooooo, I had stupid work all day &amp; missed the restock. However, it looks there wasn't a restock of the hair oil I wanted (Pumpkin Eater). Now to get a Horsemen or not....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok late to the party but I was busy playing Hyrule Warriors all day with the bf, but here's what I got in the Haus of Gloi restock. I missed some things I wanted, but it's ok I had more time to look at everything before deciding.

 
Butterbombs - Lavender Amber
Butterbombs - Fall Air
Cozy Sweater Perfume Oil - Sample vial
Golden Corn Cakes Perfume Oil - Sample vial
Lip Balms - Caramel Apple
Pumpkin Patch Perfume Oil - Sample vial


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd love to hear thoughts on HoG hair oils and butterbombs once you ladies get your new good smelling things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 28, 2014)

My first day back to college after 8 years is early tomorrow morning....I seriously cannot decide what scents, and eyeshadows to wear tomorrow but it is an amazing feeling to know that I have that morning "me" time to get myself ready.
Luckily this is my *calming distraction from the anxiety of going back to school*
Thank you indies for helping me put on my game face/warpaint for a hard day and thank you to you lovely ladies for giving me/encouraging a hobby that makes me feel both happy and confident in myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 29, 2014)

I have $815 in nail polish in my cart. That's totally normal, right?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oooooo I want the grinch collection!! What a cute theme!
> 
> I think my dream themes would be muppet Christmas Carol for Christmas, and Bunnicula for Halloween. I would die. But grinch is pretty good!!


So, I just saw on Facebook where GDE is looking for a holiday theme (including names and colors), and I think your Muppets idea is fantastic! I think you should try for it! No pressure or anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Sep 29, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> My first day back to college after 8 years is early tomorrow morning....I seriously cannot decide what scents, and eyeshadows to wear tomorrow but it is an amazing feeling to know that I have that morning "me" time to get myself ready.
> 
> Luckily this is my *calming distraction from the anxiety of going back to school*
> 
> Thank you indies for helping me put on my game face/warpaint for a hard day and thank you to you lovely ladies for giving me/encouraging a hobby that makes me feel both happy and confident in myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's exciting! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I asked this earlier, but I guess it got lost with all of the posts. I have been trying to contact Black Violet, as I have some questions on how to purchase.  I used their contact form on their website and did a private message in FB.   No response.  For those who communicate with Black Violet perfume shop, do you have a direct email?  If so, can you pm me with it?  thank you!


Did anyone send you this? If not, I will! Also, when did you e-mail her? I think she was swamped with the anniversary sale, it took about five days for her to reply to my original e-mail! But after that, it was within a 24-hour timeframe, because the sale had ended.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Did anyone send you this? If not, I will! Also, when did you e-mail her? I think she was swamped with the anniversary sale, it took about five days for her to reply to my original e-mail! But after that, it was within a 24-hour timeframe, because the sale had ended.


hi  @@Shalott, no, no one responded except you  Please pm me with it as she has not responded via her contact form or FB messaging.

thank you so much


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 29, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I pressed my sample of Reason to Smile, and I'm wearing it today after a difficult day yesterday. It's so bright and happy and I'm so glad to wear it. Thanks again.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's some HoG news...I think some of you will be disappointed, so I'll put it in a spoiler. 



Spoiler







On the bright side...perhaps the Yule collection will be as awesome as the Autumn collection?!?


----------



## BSquared (Sep 29, 2014)

DISLIKE.

Ah well. There's always something new coming out in inidie world so I'm sure I'll find something to buy


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Here's some HoG news...I think some of you will be disappointed, so I'll put it in a spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer, though now I don't feel so bad for going slightly overboard from what I had initially planned for.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 29, 2014)

It looks like my GDE package should be delivered today, yay! I'd be very surprised if I received the additional freebies, but you never know!

I also just ordered Madd Cats final monthly subscription...even though they're closing down their business, I feel like this will be a great way to see what they're all about.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad HoG is getting so many people complaining on their Facebook page. I understand being disappointed if you've relied on their email alerts in the past to notify you of new stock...but at the end of the day I feel like people should be happy for the company doing well instead of bitter about missing out on lotion or perfume.  In the few months I've been into indie products I've thought that sellouts and such are just part of the indie process...it happens.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I feel bad HoG is getting so many people complaining on their Facebook page. I understand being disappointed if you've relied on their email alerts in the past to notify you of new stock...but at the end of the day I feel like people should be happy for the company doing well instead of bitter about missing out on lotion or perfume.  In the few months I've been into indie products I've thought that sellouts and such are just part of the indie process...it happens.


I agree.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a little bummed that I missed the HoG restock. I totally forgot all about it. I am glad that I at least got an order placed last week before they shut down the shop. I wanted to try The Horseman, but I am in no way lacking in the perfume department so no biggie!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I feel bad HoG is getting so many people complaining on their Facebook page. I understand being disappointed if you've relied on their email alerts in the past to notify you of new stock...but at the end of the day I feel like people should be happy for the company doing well instead of bitter about missing out on lotion or perfume.  In the few months I've been into indie products I've thought that sellouts and such are just part of the indie process...it happens.


Yeah, I mean 500 orders without an announcement...there would be a LOT more disappointed people if they gave out the details ahead of time and everything sold out in a few minutes.  I just assumed all the releases were at 2pm CT since the last one was, so that was when I checked and it was up.

@@Allison H mine is supposed to be delivered today too, can't wait to see if I got the Awkward surprise gwp, though I did not see anyone with a lower order number than me so I feel hopeful!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

they also spoke of it on their FB page too - they actually had a date there when someone asked about their 2nd release date.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 29, 2014)

I do sympathize with HoG regarding how difficult it is to deal with so many orders in such a little time and I understand why they wanted to keep the release low-key... but I think it was a little unfair to some of their long-term customers (who don't use facebook or stalk their facebook page or are not active in IMAM or here) who were relying on the newsletter to tell them about the restock (especially since HoG traditionally releases their newsletter before stuff gets put on the site). The restock date wasn't officially announced and the reason why I knew about the date and time was due to hearing about it here and on IMAM from people who looked through HoG's fb page for comments about when the restock would be. Since that was the final autumn restock, it's really unfortunate for people who rely on the newsletter to get communication from HoG. Hopefully HoG can find a way to make more products and fulfill more orders so more people can enjoy their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My low-buy is okay with the no-more-autumn-restocks, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Bummer, though now I don't feel so bad for going slightly overboard from what I had initially planned for.


Same. lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm kind of glad there won't be another HoG restock. I'd be tempted to get more of something I probably don't need. I already have like 10 sample lotions of theirs, I don't really need more. I think the only product I'm sad I missed out on getting was the whipped soap, but I'm sure there will be another chance to get it in a scent that I like later.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 29, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I feel bad HoG is getting so many people complaining on their Facebook page. I understand being disappointed if you've relied on their email alerts in the past to notify you of new stock...but at the end of the day I feel like people should be happy for the company doing well instead of bitter about missing out on lotion or perfume.  In the few months I've been into indie products I've thought that sellouts and such are just part of the indie process...it happens.


Ugh this makes me sad. Am I bummed I am living a life without ghost puffs? Yes. Am I  going to complain to them about it and say it's not fair? No. It's lotion, this is hardly life or death.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

@@Shalott thank you for the email!!  She quickly responded.  I am so excited - I purchased the following


Camellia 
Ice Queen 
Lavandula 
Madame Pele 
Morning Mango 
Nag Champa  
Bavarian Apfel Cider
Celebration
and I was able to get a freebie of Chameleon


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2014)

Great choices! I have recently become obsessed with Black Violet. I have tried Morning Mango &amp; Celebration from the ones you named and they're great but my FAVE is Bavarian Apfel Cider.. OOH MAN!! I have a body butter, perfume AND creme soap. My husband says he would swim in it if he could.

Leilani is a total sweetheart too. You made a great choice with her business!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, back to lurking!



biancardi said:


> @@Shalott thank you for the email!!  She quickly responded.  I am so excited - I purchased the following
> 
> 
> Camellia
> ...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Great choices! I have recently become obsessed with Black Violet. I have tried Morning Mango &amp; Celebration from the ones you named and they're great but my FAVE is Bavarian Apfel Cider.. OOH MAN!! I have a body butter, perfume AND creme soap. My husband says he would swim in it if he could.
> 
> Leilani is a total sweetheart too. You made a great choice with her business!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ok, back to lurking!


Oh I resisted getting that one because I didn't want to get a full size of anything, but I might place an order now for that. Which version is your favorite? Perfume, body butter or creme soap?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2014)

The body butter but only because I have had that for a while. I just got the perfume and creme soap in on Saturday and haven't have a chance to try them yet.



Kelly Silva said:


> Oh I resisted getting that one because I didn't want to get a full size of anything, but I might place an order now for that. Which version is your favorite? Perfume, body butter or creme soap?


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG, ladies, you're making me want to order mooooorrre from Black Violet! :lol: Must... resist!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

I made another Black Violet order, and asked for this to be combined with my order from the anniversary. Grabbed body butters in Bavarian Apfel Cider, Snow White Tea, and a full size perfume in Komorebi after reading a review about it. Hopefully those all work out for me! Sad the creme soap was sold out, but that's ok.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2014)

I have Snow White Tea body butter too and it smells great. More of a subtle scent to me but great! No idea about Komorebi.



Kelly Silva said:


> I made another Black Violet order, and asked for this to be combined with my order from the anniversary. Grabbed body butters in Bavarian Apfel Cider, Snow White Tea, and a full size perfume in Komorebi after reading a review about it. Hopefully those all work out for me! Sad the creme soap was sold out, but that's ok.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy to say my GDE order arrived today, and it's perfection as always! I can't wait to play with everything, especially the blushes! I appreciate everyone's suggestions on applying indie blushes...I did order some vibrant colors! GDE haul below. 



Spoiler






I love Veteran, I'm not sure how I've missed this on GDE's site, but I think I'll need to purchase it soon! It's so beautiful (as are all of the other colors)! 

My freebies! I'm surprised I actually received the Freebie Wednesday items, but I'm so happy I did!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess what was in my mailbox today.  The Life's Entropy October mystery bag.  It has:



Spoiler



two full size Lip Theories (Crystal Violet and a never before released color), two sample size lip theories (Enzyme and Nucleus) and a sample eye shadow (Dream Coil).  Who would like to see swatches???


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Guess what was in my mailbox today. The Life's Entropy October mystery bag. It has:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Looks good! I'm sure the Nucleus color could be used for mixing if you feel you want to use it somehow.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 29, 2014)

glamourdolleyes said:


> Great choices! I have recently become obsessed with Black Violet. I have tried Morning Mango &amp; Celebration from the ones you named and they're great but my FAVE is Bavarian Apfel Cider.. OOH MAN!! I have a body butter, perfume AND creme soap. My husband says he would swim in it if he could.
> 
> Leilani is a total sweetheart too. You made a great choice with her business!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ok, back to lurking!


This made me super happy that I ordered a Bavarian Apfel Cider body butter during the sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 29, 2014)

Notoriously morbid order came! One, "Jack" is freakish beautiful. Two, cosmic gulfs lip craft....my this is purple and metallic silver. I look rather corpse-y and I'm quite sure I had to have been drinking when I ordered this.... Well if I'm feeling emo it'll work!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you @sarap. I did chop off the long locks &amp; I feel sassy &amp; fun now! 

I'm kind of addicted to the lip theories right now. I had no idea Life's Entropy did a mystery bag. Tell me more . . . .

I am sad I missed out on ghost puffs, but I have my fingers crossed for something minty &amp; fabulous in the Yule collection!

I had a blast picking out colors &amp; names for a GDE Christmas Collection. I'm excited to see what she goes with. I hope she shares some of the ideas people did. I think they'd be so fun to see. I bet she gets TONS of ideas. My kids helped me pick a theme &amp; helped me name some colors. It was kind of a fun &amp; silly family project.

I still have family in town until the 6th! I'm having MuT withdrawals only checking it once a day. I miss my ladies! ;-). Oh &amp; hubby is home from training. It's a good week!!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 29, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Thank you @sarap. I did chop off the long locks &amp; I feel sassy &amp; fun now!
> 
> I'm kind of addicted to the lip theories right now. I had no idea Life's Entropy did a mystery bag. Tell me more . . . .
> 
> ...


The October Mystery Bag is still valuable.  I don't think I will order one again.  It says it will have 2 full size products and 3 samples with a retail value of $25.  The bag is $20.  I came up with a value of $20.50 if purchased separately.  I did like both full size lip theories, and one is new to the mystery bag.  I don't know if it will eventually be available to purchase outside of the bag.  It is probably my favorite of the products in the bag.  The other full size, I like.  But is is so close to other purples that I own.  And for some reason I have lots of new purples this fall.  The two sample size lip theories I will probably never use.  And the sample shadow is fine, but I could buy it individually if I wanted.  I just didn't feel like the value was here for me.  When it reality I would probably purchase the new lip theory in full size, the other full if I wanted it I would have only purchased in sample size, and I may have purchased a sample size of the shadow.  So the bag has maybe an $11 value to me, but I paid $20.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Gde goodies came! I won, I won!! I'm obsessed with these Awkward shadows, they are gorgeous. I had to redo my makeup right away to try Generation Whatever, it looks kinda plain in the jar but it's SO sparkly on and this cool bronzey gold color. Also, Day Job and Ms. Monroe are perrrfffect! These are going straight to the everyday rotation 

Awkward shadows are on the right.







Used generation whatever all over and outie 5000 on the crease. Day Job blush with Ms. Monroe as highlighter.

Hopefully it's ok to post this since they aren't released yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have I Tried and Doge, and they are beautiful! I just celebrated my 5 year anniversary with the bf, and for my look I used Doge as the brow highlight, I Tried over most of my lid, and GDE Lovers Lane in the crease. It was so pretty over Glitter Fix and I'm sad there wasn't enough light for a photo, I'm going to have to do the look again.


@@lovepink I finally have the photo of this look! Excuse my untamed brows, but I just recreated it today for a night out with the girls! Last time I did it over Glitter Fix and it was very pretty that way, but it's so difficult blending. You have to basically place it exactly where you want it. This time this was just over primer. And I added a little of GDE Her Revenge in the middle just to make the transition a little more subtle. But holy cow I Tried is glittery! I had to basically remove my makeup under my eyes and then redo it so I wouldn't have fallout everywhere!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2014)

Trying my first BPAL today!  (@@meaganola I finally got the package from Wren! Whew!)

Currently trying out Crowley from the Neil Gaiman - Good Omens collection.  I bought it for a friend, but HAD to try it first.  It's diabolically good! 





I also have several others - Sea of Glass, The Sea Foamed Milk, RPG Good, Ambergris, Paramatman, and Theodosius.  Happily looking up reviews and plotting when to try each one.   :wub:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness! The 3 orders from Sunday's Haus of Gloi restock all shipped today (after she was kind enough to put them all together for us)
I felt SO bad about having 3 orders but we kept finding products in various spots! She even refunded the shipping difference (and I totally told her she didn't have too since they are up to their eyeballs in orders) Since HoG is only about an hour drive from me we should get our pretties by end of week!
Talk about FAST TAT after a record breaking release.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 30, 2014)

I am going to have to start doing my eye shadow first before I do the rest of my face.  I got ready for work this morning and I looked like I had been doing arts and crafts with pre-schoolers all morning.  I had so much glitter dropping off of my brushes and on to my face this morning.

I am in the mood to shop today and nothing is really catching my eye.  I do have my GDE October shopping list almost all planned out.  I have a DG order planned for when she announces what she is doing for her b-day special.  And I sitll have a small Shiro wishlist (waiting for the Oct color of the month) and a larger Fyrianne wishlist (but they are currently closed).  I still have a ton of Summer Solstice and Darling Clandestine scents to work my way through and more HoG and Black Violet on order.  What is left to buy?  Maybe I should think about some better storage for all of the pigments.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So has anyone actually received anything fem Victorian Disco?  I had placed two orders.  One a little bit earlier than most of yours on July 21 and one on July 26.  I contacted her on Facebook on Sept 11 because she said they were on orders for July 25 and I had not received notification of shipping for my July 21 order.  It took a couple of attempts to get an answer, but she did tell me that somehow they had missed my original order, but they had found it and would get it out.  On the 13th I asked about it again because I still had not received shipping info.  I did not get an answer to that message.  I did get the "your order is complete" message on Sept 16 that everyone else seems to have gotten too.  Last night I sent a strongly worded message about how I still did not have tracking for my orders, two weeks later and a copy of the FTC rules for internet sales.  I got the same wordy apology that she has been sending out in some variation since at least March (although the reasons change) and by the time I woke up this morning I had a refund for the second order and one shipping notification.  After asking yet again, I am now told that they packaged up both orders together with some extras and have shipped it back out to me.  I hate to be cynical, but I wonder if it took my quoting FTC rules on internet sales to actually get any product out of her.  Of course, I still do not have my package in hand.


Now this is interesting.  Today I tried tracking the tracking number Victorian Disco sent me this weekend when she claimed that my package had already been sent and it must have been lost.  I wanted to see if it was showing any movement.  This one shows the label was created on 9/16.  So essentially the two orders she had sent me order complete notifications on in mid September where still sitting at her place, and she just put them in the same envelope this weekend, and they are still sitting at her place.  

I was prepared for a long turn around time.  I was even willing to wait a little longer than the stated 4-6 weeks.  But when a seller starts to outright lie to me, that is when they lose any future business from me.  I had suspected that a lot of her excuses were probably just fancy lies.  If you look closely at her FB page, she has had these type of shipping issues since way before her move.  I saw them going back to at least last Spring.  It seems to be her constant state of affairs.  It seemed like everyone eventually got what they ordered and she was staying in contact with people.  But integrity and honesty are pretty big deals to me.  If you lie to me, I have absolutely no interest in supporting your business.  I would much rather give my money to someone who runs an honest business.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 30, 2014)

Could you  lovely ladies give me a rec on a nice highlighter/illuminator by an indie brand? Think... RMS Living Light, Lush Feeling Younger, NARS Coppacabana, RBR Sea of Illumination, only under $20 would be awesome.

You know, something cream or liquid-based for fair skin.

Got any recs?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 30, 2014)

If anyone's interested in trying out victorian disco, you can check daily lovelies - I believe she has a small selection of eyshadows.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

My shipping notice from Black Violet came late yesterday, so I am guessing she shipped today. I am sosososo excited! :w00t: I ended up adding on another full size perfume oil (the name escapes me without looking it up, so sorry) so I will definitely update on those scents when they come in!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2014)

@  Just got mine too!! And they also combined my orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so impressed with them.  I would've still been impressed to get my shipping email a week from now.  Holy whoa, I will be back and fierce for the holiday collections!  What an amazing impression.

....and total opposite of that...Victorian Disco hasn't shipped.  And I say "hasn't shipped" instead of "hasn't moved" because it's obvious it wasn't shipped and we were all lied to.  I tried to give her the benefit of the doubt and waited a full 7 mailing days to receive it but nope....I'm going to send her an email right now that says if my tracking doesn't move today, I want a refund and/or will file a paypal claim tomorrow.  I don't even want my order anymore.  I think I will just get angry every time I look at the shadows.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Now this is interesting.  Today I tried tracking the tracking number Victorian Disco sent me this weekend when she claimed that my package had already been sent and it must have been lost.  I wanted to see if it was showing any movement.  This one shows the label was created on 9/16.  So essentially the two orders she had sent me order complete notifications on in mid September where still sitting at her place, and she just put them in the same envelope this weekend, and they are still sitting at her place.
> 
> I was prepared for a long turn around time.  I was even willing to wait a little longer than the stated 4-6 weeks.  But when a seller starts to outright lie to me, that is when they lose any future business from me.  I had suspected that a lot of her excuses were probably just fancy lies.  If you look closely at her FB page, she has had these type of shipping issues since way before her move.  I saw them going back to at least last Spring.  It seems to be her constant state of affairs.  It seemed like everyone eventually got what they ordered and she was staying in contact with people.  But integrity and honesty are pretty big deals to me.  If you lie to me, I have absolutely no interest in supporting your business.  I would much rather give my money to someone who runs an honest business.


Also, those tracking numbers are no good anymore, so they will never move.  USPS only gives you 3 days to mail.  Yes, I'm sure some slip through the cracks but my post office specifically checks and told me they will refuse them after that because they only guarantee the sender/recipient/weight info for that long (...or something along those lines).

I doubt the late July people will get their orders.  I'm jumping ship now before she runs out of refund money.


----------



## CassieM (Sep 30, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Oh my goodness! The 3 orders from Sunday's Haus of Gloi restock all shipped today (after she was kind enough to put them all together for us)
> 
> I felt SO bad about having 3 orders but we kept finding products in various spots! She even refunded the shipping difference (and I totally told her she didn't have too since they are up to their eyeballs in orders) Since HoG is only about an hour drive from me we should get our pretties by end of week!
> 
> Talk about FAST TAT after a record breaking release.


What were your order numbers?! I did my first order with them on Sunday and I'm so excited to get everything! I'm so jealous yours has already shipped!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 30, 2014)

Victorian Disco: Same as everyone else here. "Shipping Label Created Sept 23rd" and nothing else.

Extremely ridiculous. I refuse to cancel early mostly because I want to see how this circus show turns out but seriously....not a company I would ever recommend to others after all this.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 30, 2014)

CassieM said:


> What were your order numbers?! I did my first order with them on Sunday and I'm so excited to get everything! I'm so jealous yours has already shipped!


#10043, #9944 and #9936 but I emailed them to be combined so that #10043 might have been pulled early.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If you look closely at her FB page, she has had these type of shipping issues since way before her move.  I saw them going back to at least last Spring.  It seems to be her constant state of affairs.


To be honest, it looks to be like a constant barrage of apologies and "issues out of her control", which to me sounds like a big fat lie. Like if you have the energy and time to make the orders, pack them, print the label, why aren't they being taken to the post office? I just made a recent order, so I haven't even reached the end of my stated turnaround time, but I'm not looking forward to hounding her about my order. And I hate to do it, but I will pull the blogger card and Paypal refund request card if I have to.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 30, 2014)

I also find it a bit distasteful that she (owner for Victorian Disco) is participating in the indiemakeupandmore reddit exchange while having SO many issues with her shop. Like gf, we all love exchanges, but focus on your TAT issues before committing to buying a person a present/where are the funds coming from that she'll be buying this gift??

ANYWAY, I also got the GDE freebie and luuurve the colors. So sparkly. I got adopted, darth hader, status unknown, and outtie 5000 as my freebies (top four). Ordered Overdose. Drive-In Movies in GWP, then Ms. Monroe at the bottom. Blurry for maximum sparkle town. 



Spoiler


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 30, 2014)

@@rachelshine I was also not happy to see that Victorian Disco is participating in the IMAM exchange; and she also obviously has money right now (to ship orders) because she bought stuff from the HoG restock (and has obviously made other purchases).

Anyways... PSA: Hello Waffle is making her Painted Flowers, Snedronningen, and Persinette collections seasonal. The most popular shades from each collection (listed below) will be available all year for purchase, though.

Snedronningen (Winter - offered December 21st to March 20th):
1. Snow Bees
2. Magic Mirror
3. Kai

Painted Flowers (Spring - offered March 21st to June 20th):
1. Mad
2. Animate Chess-piece
3. Dormouse

Persinette (Summer - offered June 21st to September 20th):
1. Fey
2. Cravings
3. Ethereal Voice
4. Enchantress
5. Golden Stairs

Today is the last day to buy the Painted Flowers and Persinette collections before they become seasonal.

And if you purchased from Hello Waffle during the sale, she's at order #1000 now - so it shouldn't be too long before we get our goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> To be honest, it looks to be like a constant barrage of apologies and "issues out of her control", which to me sounds like a big fat lie. Like if you have the energy and time to make the orders, pack them, print the label, why aren't they being taken to the post office? I just made a recent order, so I haven't even reached the end of my stated turnaround time, but I'm not looking forward to hounding her about my order. And I hate to do it, but I will pull the blogger card and Paypal refund request card if I have to.


You don't even have to go to the Post Office anymore.  You can have the Post Office PICK up your items.   I love supporting indie companies, but this is why I dropped a couple of them.  The constant excuses, delays, promises - drove me crazy.  If you have a TAT - you should adhere to it.  If life is too much for you, then do not try to sell anything and try to get your life back on track.

I can be patient, but I have to say, if I had been waiting since July for orders, I would be furious.   This is makeup, not a custom made bronze sculpture!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Today is the last day to buy the Painted Flowers and Persinette collections before they become seasonal.


These are the only two collections I didn't buy from the big birthday sale, I'm so tempted to just get them and I would then own all the collections...but I shouldn't. I should just get them when they come back for their seasons...


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh cool! I didn't realize we got different colors! Which one is adopted? Do you love Ms. Monroe? I feel like it makes me look glowey without being able to see a different color like my UD highlighter.

I got a reply from VD (hehe) and I will post it when I get home from my laser appointment. Basically she's going to open a usps claim and will refund me if I want, which is nice.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 30, 2014)

@@Lolo22, so I believe my swatch order goes - Outie 5000, Darth Hader, Adopted, Status Unknown, Over Dose, Drive-In Movies, then a swirl of Ms. Monroe. Omg, I love Ms. Monroe so hard. Sooo pretty. Super happy I finally picked it up. I also got a FS of the lipgloss from the deadly hollywood collection, yaaaas, no more clamshell!


----------



## CassieM (Sep 30, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> #10043, #9944 and #9936 but I emailed them to be combined so that #10043 might have been pulled early.


Oh ok! Thanks for letting me know. I'm glad to have an idea where my my order is related to what's being shipped out. I'm order 10081 so hopefully I won't have to wait too long!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 30, 2014)

I still don't even have a tracking number for victorian disco. And she switched my order status to "completed" (note: still not shipped) 2 seconds after I emailed her which seems suspect. I also just kind of want to see what this shitshow turns out to be so I'm almost tempted to just leave it at this point.

Lemme go check out black violet while I wait....


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@lovepink I finally have the photo of this look! Excuse my untamed brows, but I just recreated it today for a night out with the girls! Last time I did it over Glitter Fix and it was very pretty that way, but it's so difficult blending. You have to basically place it exactly where you want it. This time this was just over primer. And I added a little of GDE Her Revenge in the middle just to make the transition a little more subtle. But holy cow I Tried is glittery! I had to basically remove my makeup under my eyes and then redo it so I wouldn't have fallout everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!  And perfect timing I just got in my shadows yesterday!  Will have to try this look this weekend!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

Speaking of Victorian Disco...she just posted this on reddit, explaining (with images!) what's going on with the tracking. Looks like because their location will not update on their end when the labels are printed, they won't update in the USPS tracking until they arrive at the next post office.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2hy2gs/victorian_disco_update_labels_not_updating/


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of Victorian Disco...she just posted this on reddit, explaining (with images!) what's going on with the tracking. Looks like because their location will not update on their end when the labels are printed, they won't update in the USPS tracking until they arrive at the next post office.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2hy2gs/victorian_disco_update_labels_not_updating/


And it looks like Kristin from Aromaleigh to the rescue! It would be very interesting if that was the simple solution to all of the post office woes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And it looks like Kristin from Aromaleigh to the rescue! It would be very interesting if that was the simple solution to all of the post office woes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be good I guess, at least then we would know she really was trying to get these problems fixed. Maybe then orders will go out faster once she doesn't have to field customer questions about tracking not updating.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2014)

So who's jumping on board for the VDC November sale?  jk

So...  I sent email about the sub on Saturday.  Nothing.  I sent a message on Facebook yesterday.  Still nothing.  I'm now on the I-will-be-too-pissed-to-use-this-stuff-if-I-ever-receive it train.  And also very close to unleashing my passive-agressiveness and posting something about it on VDC's Facebook page so it's in the open.  I kind of feel like that's the only way I *might* get a response.  Maybe.

(Edited to clarify what company I'm snarking about.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of Victorian Disco...she just posted this on reddit, explaining (with images!) what's going on with the tracking. Looks like because their location will not update on their end when the labels are printed, they won't update in the USPS tracking until they arrive at the next post office.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2hy2gs/victorian_disco_update_labels_not_updating/


But something is still missing here because marigoldsue's was shipped on the 16th and most of the rest of ours were shipped the 23rd so that's a lot of different post offices not scanning anything at all, and supposedly passing on to other post offices who don't scan anything either. But only her packages because my tracking from other co's and swaps all still work and update along the way. Not to mention, even if no one was scanning anything, eventually they would still arrive. Which they haven't. None of them (at least from MUT).


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 30, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And it looks like Kristin from Aromaleigh to the rescue! It would be very interesting if that was the simple solution to all of the post office woes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am not totally sure I buy this.  I live in Kansas and when I prepare shipping labels, I do so with my Kansas address.  But I ship them out from work, which is in Missouri.  Mine update just fine.  Of course I don't have the same volume.  Maybe that is the difference.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> But something is still missing here because marigoldsue's was shipped on the 16th and most of the rest of ours were shipped the 23rd so that's a lot of different post offices not scanning anything at all, and supposedly passing on to other post offices who don't scan anything either. But only her packages because my tracking from other co's and swaps all still work and update along the way. Not to mention, even if no one was scanning anything, eventually they would still arrive. Which they haven't. None of them (at least from MUT).


Well supposedly if they aren't marked with the zip code of the post office they are sent from, they may have been sent back to her without updating. I'm not trying to excuse Victorian Disco's problems, just explaining that there could be an actual technical reason. Hopefully you guys get your stuff soon


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

So, so glad I never ordered from Victorian Disco right about now. *hands out cookies and drinks* :blink:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 30, 2014)

My thing with Victorian Disco is that, yes, shipping nightmares happen and who knows what the heck is going on...but I know us MUT girls are all over the map....I expect a longer ship time as I am on the West Coast vs her East Coast location but why haven't any of you who live closer to her, received your orders yet?
THAT is my true issue. Not a single girl here has gotten an order from July that was sent out of that BIG batch on the 23rd-ish.

But in happy news, I just checked my HoG tracking and its updated to be delivered tomorrow....  I'm not holding my breath on that just because it was shipped today but OMG my pretties *MIGHT* be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well supposedly if they aren't marked with the zip code of the post office they are sent from, they may have been sent back to her without updating. I'm not trying to excuse Victorian Disco's problems, just explaining that there could be an actual technical reason. Hopefully you guys get your stuff soon


Yeah, that could be the case. I think I will let her file a claim tomorrow just to see if that gets me anywhere. All my packages go to St. Paul first so if that story holds true I will know a day ahead of time if my package made it to MN.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

October I+TA subs are up! Just click on Samples or Full Size at the top to choose your size http://innocenttwisted.wix.com/italchemist


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> October I+TA subs are up! Just click on Samples or Full Size at the top to choose your size http://innocenttwisted.wix.com/italchemist


It makes me feel all excited like I need to try again! :lol: The thrill of the chase, or something.

I ended up making _another_ purchase from Alchemic Muse, because I was comparing her Body Whips to the HoG Pumpkin Butter, and I actually prefer the feel and consistency of the Body Whips. So I went online and then didn't order a single Body Whip, LOL. I ended up with a full size perfume oil of Loukoum (OMG this is so good - even for me who doesn't normally like citrus scents) and Wicked, which was in the Autumn scents but I hadn't see before. The notes reminded me of Diptyque's L'Ombre Dans L'Eau which I love, so I went all in.

Also picked up a mini cream soap which I am eager to try! I chose the scent Ostara which seemed like a good one for cleaning the body, but here's hoping I don't like it too much. I am in a perfume spiral, and it is out of control! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh!  That reminds me:  That _Saw_ collection is *not* for the sub!  It's going to be a regular LE collection!  And chock full o' duochromes.

(Also, the October sub is a trial slot.  It's not going to be something that will get you a slot with an ongoing sub.  She's not doing new ongoing subs this month.)


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 1, 2014)

I bit the I+TA bait and got me a sub! Part of me is full of shiny happy, and a small but noisy part feels very guilty because my Louie just got canned yesterday (a friendly fire, so to speak--his company got into some really nasty hot water, finance-wise. It was no problem on Louie's part; anyone there less than 2 years got the boot.) So at least I have this to look forward to, in addition to a Black Violet order and another with Star Crushed, both placed before Louie told me he got sacked. Edie from Star Crushed was kind enough to send me a coupon code for 50% off orders from her new site--I wonder if she knew I had gotten a little steamed over the last order? Still, five weeks is nothing to what you who ordered from Victorian Disco are dealing with!


----------



## kyxli (Oct 1, 2014)

I got a trial sub for I+TA again this month. Hopefully I'll be able to get a recurring sub when it comes back in January.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> It makes me feel all excited like I need to try again! :lol: The thrill of the chase, or something.
> 
> I ended up making _another_ purchase from Alchemic Muse, because I was comparing her Body Whips to the HoG Pumpkin Butter, and I actually prefer the feel and consistency of the Body Whips. So I went online and then didn't order a single Body Whip, LOL. I ended up with a full size perfume oil of Loukoum (OMG this is so good - even for me who doesn't normally like citrus scents) and Wicked, which was in the Autumn scents but I hadn't see before. The notes reminded me of Diptyque's L'Ombre Dans L'Eau which I love, so I went all in.
> 
> Also picked up a mini cream soap which I am eager to try! I chose the scent Ostara which seemed like a good one for cleaning the body, but here's hoping I don't like it too much. I am in a perfume spiral, and it is out of control! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wicked smells lovely (I've not tried the perfume you're comparing it to, so I can't speak of the comparison), however on me Wicked didn't last long...two hours tops. I still love it though! Hopefully it'll stick with you longer!

Oh, and also I think her cream soaps are wonderful! I love to use them to clean myself, and to also shave my legs. I was lucky enough to score some of HoG's cream soaps to compare the two brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 1, 2014)

What's the trick to getting perfume oils to last longer?  I think the only thing I have tried that lasted longer than an hour or two was HoG Narcosa, which just made me smell like an aging hippie.  Everything I like is fading fast, especially Darling Clandestine but also other HoG, and SS.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What's the trick to getting perfume oils to last longer? I think the only thing I have tried that lasted longer than an hour or two was HoG Narcosa, which just made me smell like an aging hippie. Everything I like is fading fast, especially Darling Clandestine but also other HoG, and SS.


Haha, I love the description of smelling like an aging hippie! I'm not sure what the secret is to having them last longer...I've not had much experience, so I'm interested to see what others say on the subject. Body chemistry? Ingredients? I've had a few HoG scents last at least five or six hours on me (Tobac, and Pumpkin Queen), and some Alchemic Muse scents last for six or more hours on me (Bonfire, Vanilla Oak, and Wanderlust).


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What's the trick to getting perfume oils to last longer?  I think the only thing I have tried that lasted longer than an hour or two was HoG Narcosa, which just made me smell like an aging hippie.  Everything I like is fading fast, especially Darling Clandestine but also other HoG, and SS.


Layering helps, especially if you have drier skin. A wash or scrub, a good, rich cream or a body oil in a matching scent, all help your skin hold on to a scent longer. And it may just be your chemistry, too. A lot of herbier, grassier scents tend to fade very fast on me, whereas darker spices and chypres really hang on.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> What's the trick to getting perfume oils to last longer?  I think the only thing I have tried that lasted longer than an hour or two was HoG Narcosa, which just made me smell like an aging hippie.  Everything I like is fading fast, especially Darling Clandestine but also other HoG, and SS.


It's mostly body chemistry. I can have a scent last about 4 hours on me, but sometimes it will eat up certain scents. As my testing goes on though, I've found BPAL lasts the longest on me, if you want to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2014)

It also depends on the specific notes. Resiny things and base notes (and resins tend to double as base notes) are going to last the longest. I've also noticed that notes with darker color descriptions -- black musk, red sandalwood -- tend to last longer, too.

(And then there's the possibility that there may be notes that aren't disappearing at all. You just can't smell them. I can't smell most vanillas, for example. Other people can smell it on me, but I can't.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's mostly body chemistry. I can have a scent last about 4 hours on me, but sometimes it will eat up certain scents. As my testing goes on though, I've found BPAL lasts the longest on me, if you want to go down that rabbit hole.


BPAL is just way too overwhelming for me.  Scent descriptions might as well be written in arabic for me.  Reading them means pretty much nothing to me.  I have no idea what notes I like, let alone what notes mixed with others I will like.  When I order I am almost picking a number out of a hat and saying oh let's try this one.  The BPAL hat is just way too big for me to even contemplate at this point.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to start ordering indie stuff but I just don't know where to start. Notoriously Morbid looks like a good option,  please give me some other options ladies because I am just so overwhelmed. Especially considering I don't wear much eyeshadow and that seems to be the focus here...

HELP!​:blush: :blush2: :scared:​


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2014)

@ What do you currently wear? For lips, Shiro Cosmetics tinted lip balms and Cages Through the Ages lipgloss! The latter will look terrifyingly dark/bright, but they sheer out wonderfully.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> BPAL is just way too overwhelming for me.  Scent descriptions might as well be written in arabic for me.  Reading them means pretty much nothing to me.  I have no idea what notes I like, let alone what notes mixed with others I will like.  When I order I am almost picking a number out of a hat and saying oh let's try this one.  The BPAL hat is just way too big for me to even contemplate at this point.


Haha I totally get it, when I ordered I just stuck with some fan favorites (Dorian and Snake Oil), and then got a few from a collection that meant something to me (RPG Series).



KellyKaye said:


> I want to start ordering indie stuff but I just don't know where to start. Notoriously Morbid looks like a good option,  please give me some other options ladies because I am just so overwhelmed. Especially considering I don't wear much eyeshadow and that seems to be the focus here...
> 
> HELP!​:blush: :blush2: :scared:​


Lip products - Performance Colors, Life's Entropy, Limnit Lipsticks, Kiss My Sass

Bath and body - Haus of Gloi (closed ATM), Solstice Scents, Black Violet, Sugar and Spite, Sixteen92 (they just introduced lotion and shower gel)

Perfume - Haus of Gloi, Solstice Scents, Black Violet, Darling Clandestine, Sixteen92

Other - Pumpkin and Poppy (amazing contour and bronzer shades)

There are tons of companies, what I did was go through all the ones I could find from recommendations here to the indiemakeupandmore subreddit, and bookmarked them. Then you can always check them out from time to time to see if there's anything in particular you're looking for.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ What do you currently wear? For lips, Shiro Cosmetics tinted lip balms and Cages Through the Ages lipgloss! The latter will look terrifyingly dark/bright, but they sheer out wonderfully.


I actually love tinted balms and gloss, and I wear tons of eyeliner and blush. It's not that I don't want any eyeshadow, I just very rarely reach for it. When it comes to eyeshadow the colors I like are usually greys,silvers, and mauve or taupe colors. I like both matte and shimmer/glitter too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Haha I totally get it, when I ordered I just stuck with some fan favorites (Dorian and Snake Oil), and then got a few from a collection that meant something to me (RPG Series).
> 
> Lip products - Performance Colors, Life's Entropy, Limnit Lipsticks, Kiss My Sass
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 1, 2014)

MN just released this...


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I want to start ordering indie stuff but I just don't know where to start. Notoriously Morbid looks like a good option,  please give me some other options ladies because I am just so overwhelmed. Especially considering I don't wear much eyeshadow and that seems to be the focus here...
> 
> HELP!​:blush: :blush2: :scared:​


Limnit Lipsticks and Etherealle, both on Etsy, offer gorgeous lip colors. Beauty Bar Baby, also on Etsy, has a good balanced variety of shadows, blushes, bronzers and lip colors--I especially like the blushes which are also lip safe, and the TAT is spectacular. Sugar Skull Minerals has great service and while her line is mostly eyes, she does have some pretty blushes and I understand she is branching out into lip color soon. And there is Glamour Doll Eyes, which also carries a wide array of blushes and some great lip gloss, and their TAT is also spectacular. For perfume, I am a huge fan of Alkemia (Etsy again) and BPAL. I have only ordered once from Haus of Gloi, but I can tell you their service is excellent (they made a minor mistake on the order and were very quick about correcting it during a time when their shop was closed to catch up on a large volume of orders.)


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I actually love tinted balms and gloss, and I wear tons of eyeliner and blush. It's not that I don't want any eyeshadow, I just very rarely reach for it. When it comes to eyeshadow the colors I like are usually greys,silvers, and mauve or taupe colors. I like both matte and shimmer/glitter too.


If you like mattes and neutrals, you should check out blackbird cosmetics


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Now this is interesting.  Today I tried tracking the tracking number Victorian Disco sent me this weekend when she claimed that my package had already been sent and it must have been lost.  I wanted to see if it was showing any movement.  This one shows the label was created on 9/16.  So essentially the two orders she had sent me order complete notifications on in mid September where still sitting at her place, and she just put them in the same envelope this weekend, and they are still sitting at her place.
> 
> I was prepared for a long turn around time.  I was even willing to wait a little longer than the stated 4-6 weeks.  But when a seller starts to outright lie to me, that is when they lose any future business from me.  I had suspected that a lot of her excuses were probably just fancy lies.  If you look closely at her FB page, she has had these type of shipping issues since way before her move.  I saw them going back to at least last Spring.  It seems to be her constant state of affairs.  It seemed like everyone eventually got what they ordered and she was staying in contact with people.  But integrity and honesty are pretty big deals to me.  If you lie to me, I have absolutely no interest in supporting your business.  I would much rather give my money to someone who runs an honest business.


In the Continuing Saga of Victorian Disco Shipping Errors/It's Not My Fault, Lies/Excuses...response to my inquiry yesterday on why my tracking she sent Sunday was the same tracking she had sent for an order that had supposedly shipped on 9/16

"Hey Mari, we made a mistake and I'm so sorry about that. Danny was confused, and sent the package off to the wrong tracking info then put the old info in. I went ahead and packed up both packs for you, I also put your order out by priority 2 day shipping. I'm so sorry, again! I will paste the shipping here and it was shipped out at 6am this morning"  So the order she had supposedly taken care of for me on Sunday, they did nothing with until today.  And only did something with because I asked why this was the same tracking she had sent over two weeks prior?  Should we start taking bets on how many total excuses/reasons she can give me for why I don't get what I ordered before this is all said and done?  This started out as a "missed" order.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I actually love tinted balms and gloss, and I wear tons of eyeliner and blush. It's not that I don't want any eyeshadow, I just very rarely reach for it. When it comes to eyeshadow the colors I like are usually greys,silvers, and mauve or taupe colors. I like both matte and shimmer/glitter too.


For blushes, I really like Glamour Doll Eyes, Hello Waffle, My Pretty Zombie and Darling Girl.  I also tried a cream blush from Kiss My Sass that I really liked.  Dream World Hermetica has some interesting finishing powders that I am anxious to try.

Performance Colors has a great variety of lipstick colors (in balm tubes) and you can't beat the 3 for $10 price.  My current favorite glosses are from Notoriously Morbid.  The Cachtice is a stunning metallic berry red that looks nothing like the swatch.  I think you would love it.  I also think you would like Helluva Lover that was in this month's sub if you can find anyone who doesn't want theirs.  Everyone raved about the Glass Apples lip tint that came in the NM sub a few months back and those are available for purchase now, along with a couple of other colors.  I also think you would like the Life's Entropy lip theories.  They are similar in concept to lip tars, but seem to be easier to work with and get better reviews.  Shiro will make custom glosses.  You can pick any of their eye shadow colors and they can turn it in to a gloss, or you can have them design one for you.  I am one of the few people who doesn't really care for their glosses though.  I just can't really seem to get them to stay on my lips.  They want to wander all over my face, even with liner.  And I get pretty splotchy application from them.  I have only read one other person having the same problem.  She and I are both quite a bit older than you, so it may have something to do with the age of our skin....

Darling Girl makes Superstar serum.  You mix this with your loose shadows to turn them in to eyeliners or to foil them.  That can give you a pretty unlimited selection of eyeliner colors


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Did I mention my Hello Waffle order shipped?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 1, 2014)

Akk...I just impulse purchased the Shiro Halloween palette out of their Etsy shop.  A $65 impulse purchase is...ouch.  I didn't even look at colors.  Just saw "only made 25" and hit the button.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 1, 2014)

Allison H said:


> MN just released this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM SO READY/EXCITED!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did I mention my Hello Waffle order shipped?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine hasn't. I swear I am probably the very last order from the Birthday sale! But there's no rush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll be a nice surprise whenever it turns up!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> In the Continuing Saga of Victorian Disco Shipping Errors/It's Not My Fault, Lies/Excuses...response to my inquiry yesterday on why my tracking she sent Sunday was the same tracking she had sent for an order that had supposedly shipped on 9/16
> 
> "Hey Mari, we made a mistake and I'm so sorry about that. Danny was confused, and sent the package off to the wrong tracking info then put the old info in. I went ahead and packed up both packs for you, I also put your order out by priority 2 day shipping. I'm so sorry, again! I will paste the shipping here and it was shipped out at 6am this morning"  So the order she had supposedly taken care of for me on Sunday, they did nothing with until today.  And only did something with because I asked why this was the same tracking she had sent over two weeks prior?  Should we start taking bets on how many total excuses/reasons she can give me for why I don't get what I ordered before this is all said and done?  This started out as a "missed" order.


Poor Danny has to take all the blame LOL


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 1, 2014)

Since no one else has brought this up yet... new Shiro stuff is up! The site is currently slow/wonky (probably due to high traffic).

Halloween Collection (inspired by The Nightmare Before Christmas): http://shirocosmetics.com/products/eyes/halloween-2014/

Color of the Month (Sweater Weather and this year's "Graveyard" Blend of past CotMs): http://shirocosmetics.com/products/eyes/color-of-the-month/

Derp Shadows (colors that didn't quite turn out the way Shiro wanted): http://shirocosmetics.com/products/eyes/3spoopy5me/

There is also some new Detrivore stuff up: http://shirocosmetics.com/products/detrivore/

Halloween Palette: at 6pm PST Shiro will put up the last 10 of these palettes up for purchase at their Etsy store

https://www.etsy.com/shop/shirocosmetics


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 1, 2014)

@ I believe you were looking for spider-themed things?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

http://shirocosmetics.com/product/spiber/


----------



## BSquared (Oct 1, 2014)

WTF I AM SUPPOSED TO BE ON A NO BUY FOR REAL THIS TIME AND IT HAS BEEN ONE DAY AND I WANT ALL THE HALLOWEENS.

Ugh is it still September in any part of the world? Maybe I can make an exception. I mean sample set for $6 is just $6.......what would I really spend that $6 on anyways... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been out of town, so I only just now got home and opened up my GDE order.  I was also lucky enough to get the Freebie Wednesday Awkward shadows!  I got Status Unknown, Invisible Girl, Generation Whatever, and Outtie 5000.  So pretty and sparkly!  I think I'll be wearing Status Unknown and Invisible Girl to pub trivia tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, did we all order Ms. Monroe?  I only got a sample jar because I really need to cut back on my blush habit, but it really is an amazing shade.

Also, shipping question.  I was supposed to have a package from Haus of Gloi (pre-restock) delivered today, but the shipping says "Undeliverable as Addressed."  The address on the shipping notice is correct, and it looks like someone just sorted it incorrectly, as it ended up in a slightly different zip code a few miles south of me.  Is there a chance this will work itself out, or should I send an email letting them know that it might be getting returned to sender?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sampler set releasing for Cocoa Pink tomorrow.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 1, 2014)

My Black Violet order has shipped! And my Hello Waffle order will hopefully ship by the end of this week or early next week. I also have another package of goodies that should be arriving this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still working on the list of things I'm going to get from Shiro this month - I originally had a nice list of 3 full-sized eyeshadows and the This is Halloween Lip Gloss in mind, but then she released a whole bunch of new things that I wasn't expecting. One of the Derp shades that I wanted (worwelf) is sold out (which my be for the better), but I still need to work on my list.

Hello Waffle is also coming out with a new collection for October called "Catssic Literature" inspired from this post on IMAM: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2a0ntu/i_painted_my_own_indie_makeup_collection_to_help/

Tentative swatches for the new Hello Waffle collection are here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2ho9ht/got_two_very_generous_care_packages_in_the_mail/

I remember seeing the original post and spazzing with excitement (especially since it seemed Fyrinnae might've been interested in it, too). Release date is supposed to be around October 17 (although it might be pushed back).

ETA: Another derp shade that I wanted (bap) is also sold out...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my god Catssic Literature. NEED.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

I decided to get the full size Shiro Halloween collection, wetch, Sanguine Addiction, and Sweater Weather. And yes NEED Catssic Literature! Good golly this is going to be a terrible season for my wallet isn't it?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Sampler set releasing for Cocoa Pink tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...you're a good enabler...the fall and winter scents sound wonderful! Off to make a list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Also, for more enabling, Mad Lab Cosmetics which is new, but I have ordered from, is doing monthly birthstone eyeshadows! Her first set of opal shades are up now! https://www.etsy.com/shop/MadLabCosmetics

Here are the swatches from the Semi-Precious collection:


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> WTF I AM SUPPOSED TO BE ON A NO BUY FOR REAL THIS TIME AND IT HAS BEEN ONE DAY AND I WANT ALL THE HALLOWEENS.
> 
> Ugh is it still September in any part of the world? Maybe I can make an exception. I mean sample set for $6 is just $6.......what would I really spend that $6 on anyways... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Enabler alert:  If you spend $6 on any one item (such as coffee, fast food, ice cream out etc) forgo it one time and boom, you paid for makeup! 

Sorry I know low buys are serious and this does not help.  So think of all the money you are saving by being a fiscally responsible adult!  Good luck on the no buy!

ETA: Today marks the start of my birthday month so I will be spending all month long! (I may have started a little early!)  I love October!  Fall, sweaters, pumpkin smelly things to eat/drink and smell like, boots, changing trees.  Too bad it is 80 and scheduled to only get warmer.  (Not complaining I know I am lucky, I just miss fall in the Midwest).


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Nightmare Before Christmas???? I SO wish I was off this no buy!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 1, 2014)

Couldn't resist placing a small Shiro order. Got full size of Wetch and Ghost of Colors Past and a sample of blush in Lilith.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate posting company issues publicly on Facebook, but, ugh, Victorian Disco’s lack of response made me do it.  Oh, and now she’s immediately responded that she didn’t get my messages and will go look for them now — and that my sub should have gone out “awhile ago.”  Should and did are two different things.  I’m going to be really interested in seeing what (if anything) lands in my mailbox.

Shiro:  I sold a bunch of stuff on eBay (that I have to pack up tonight to get in the mail tomorrow!), so I *was* going to order the mini complete Halloween set plus some derps and lip stuff, but then a couple of the derps (wetch and vumper) I wanted sold out before I could order.  Then I decided I could hold out on the Halloween stuff since it’s guaranteed availability until the end of the month next week (payday!).  I ended up going with I Am Groot. (since I still had it in my cart from last night and the system let me check out with it), Sweater Weather, zompey, and blapk cot.  I have a derpy blapk cot.  IT WAS REQUIRED AND DESTINED.

The rest of this week will probably be seeing me order more GDE, GCC, *and* NM.  SO RELIEVED I already have a VC subscription so at least I don't have to fight *that* mob.

(And in Hello Waffle news, I've decided I will be ordering the entire Alternate Universe collection for my birthday.  What's their typical TAT?  That is, if I want it in mid-January, when should I place the order?)


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered from Shiro, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First time! I'm not a Nightmare Before Christmas fan, but I do love all things Disney, so I picked up mini jars of Lock Shock and Barrel, Pumpkin King, Ragdoll and Zero. Then, since it wouldn't be right to order from Shiro for the first time and not get a Nic Cage gloss, I picked up Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morn. Those tubes though, lol, I about died.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 1, 2014)

@@meaganola During non-busy times, I think TAT is around 1 week. But during busy times... her last sale was August 29 and she's still working on orders. However, Christine has said that she doesn't want to do a lot of sales anymore - but she'll do surprise flash sales and weekly or occasional GWPs in order to keep her TAT down. And I think Hello Waffle's anniversary is in January... so if you're okay with waiting, you might be able to get a good deal or GWP then? Or there might be something (sale or GWP) in November/December that you can take advantage of.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

@@chibimorph I'm not worried about getting a good deal, just the timing.  I guess I'll just cross my fingers and see how things go.

And in other news, I just placed an order with Paintbox Soapworks!  My first etsy order!  Sadly, it's not for me.  This time.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

I decided to hell with budgets/low buys this month. I'm definetly grabbing the cocoa pink holiday sampler + a few shampoos that I've been wanting. And NM subs go up tomorrow, right?

Eta: here's the fall favorites set! Love it!





And HoG order is scheduled for delivery today!! Hot damn I'm gonna smell like a pumpkin princess this fall


----------



## Allison H (Oct 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Enabler alert: If you spend $6 on any one item (such as coffee, fast food, ice cream out etc) forgo it one time and boom, you paid for makeup!
> 
> Sorry I know low buys are serious and this does not help. So think of all the money you are saving by being a fiscally responsible adult! Good luck on the no buy!
> 
> ETA: Today marks the start of my birthday month so I will be spending all month long! (I may have started a little early!) I love October! Fall, sweaters, pumpkin smelly things to eat/drink and smell like, boots, changing trees. Too bad it is 80 and scheduled to only get warmer. (Not complaining I know I am lucky, I just miss fall in the Midwest).


Happy birth month!

I feel ya on the lack of seasons (wherever you live), this is my first year living in a city that has no changing seasons, which is a bummer since fall and winter are my two favorite seasons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The above statement must be why I'm purchasing so many fall/winter scents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...off to enjoy a 100 degree day!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I decided to hell with budgets/low buys this month. I'm definetly grabbing the cocoa pink holiday sampler + a few shampoos that I've been wanting. And NM subs go up tomorrow, right?
> 
> Eta: here's the fall favorites set! Love it!
> 
> ...


Haha! Out of 35 scents chosen NONE of those scents were on my purchase list! It's like its meant to be... Also, CP is located where my best friend lives... It's all good signs in my book...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not 100% sure on the NM VC, but my monthly sub is charged on the 7th of every month.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 2, 2014)

So... I also ordered from Shiro last night (the derps were selling out so fast!). I ended up getting Zero (full-size), Oogie Boogie (full-size), Ragdoll (mini), This is Halloween gloss (full-size), Frogsbreath (tinted lip balm), Wormswort (tinted lip balm), jakel antin, and spellitan (I'm pretty sure I grabbed one of the last 5). One of my friends also wanted some stuff from Shiro so I just added the stuff she wanted to my order and we made free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooh, NM is doing a one-day Resurrection of previous stuff on Halloween! I am now shifting my ooh-buy-all-the-stuff plan from Christmas shopping season to October next year. It's too late to do that for this year, but I can start on it for next year.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, I may have lost my damn mind but I just placed a decent order with Cocoa Pink:

SKU3235 Fall Favorites Set $21.99   1 $21.99
 
SKU358v455 Princess Poo Shampoo
Scent: Cinderella’s Carriage
$7.50   1 $7.50
 
SKU358v455 Princess Poo Shampoo
Scent: Coconut Pecan Bundt Cake
$7.50   1 $7.50
 
SKU67 Squeaky Clarifying Shampoo
Scent: Mad Hatter Cookies Noel
$6.50   1 $6.50
 
SKU16371 Dram Perfume Vial
Scent: Honey Cinnamon Rolls *
Type: Oil Based
$3.50   1 $3.50
 
SKU35 Dry Oil Spray
Scent: Sandman
$5.00   1 $5.00
 
SKU16371 Dram Perfume Vial
Scent: Venetian Waltz
Type: Oil Based
$3.50   1 $3.50
 
Shipping is pretty hefty (only priority) so I wanted to make it count.  I am officially not allowed to buy any more bath/body products for myself for the rest of the year!  Funny thing, I copied all the scent options/descriptions into a Word document so I could edit it and keep the list of things I want later, and it was 14 PAGES LONG!  My favorites ended up 2 pages, so not bad. 
 
So I've been thinking..and I think this year will be an indie Christmas for all my girl family members.  So far they are all really interested in the stuff I've gotten or talked about and they will be really fun to shop for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 2, 2014)

So, I perhaps went a bit overboard with CocoaPink, but everything sounded so wonderful. I think I'm trying most of her products...I tried to spread the love. 



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

@@Allison H Awesome choices!!! You will have to let me know what you think of Mexican Hot Cocoa, Bonfire Pumpkins and Country Kitchen, those are on my list for next time.  I didn't realize you get a discount if you do 6 perfume vials, that's a really great way to try a bunch of scents! 

So exciting that by the end of the week I'll have HoG and CP goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might leave early today just to get home to my ghost puffs and s'mores  :smilehappyyes:

In other rant-y news:



Spoiler



Now Ashley from VD says "if it doesn't [update] I'll try and get my money back and refund you"

Um what? Your money? I paid for my own shipping. 8 mailing days and it's not in my state yet, means it wasn't shipped, I'm not an idiot.  Mind you, this is the 3rd time she has now told me she would refund me and has not. I told her this morning that if it still hasn't updated and I don't have a refund in the next 24 hours I will file a Paypal dispute.

Has anyone here at all had their tracking move from label created??


----------



## BSquared (Oct 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @@Allison H Awesome choices!!! You will have to let me know what you think of Mexican Hot Cocoa, Bonfire Pumpkins and Country Kitchen, those are on my list for next time.  I didn't realize you get a discount if you do 6 perfume vials, that's a really great way to try a bunch of scents!
> 
> So exciting that by the end of the week I'll have HoG and CP goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might leave early today just to get home to my ghost puffs and s'mores  :smilehappyyes:
> 
> ...


I still have no tracking # and no package.

Edit: Out of curiousity...for people that got a tracking #....does your order status say "completed" or "shipped"?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 2, 2014)

I got a Hello Waffle shipping email! I forgot what I ordered, so a surprise is on its way to me!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

@@Lolo22 and @AlilsonH I am cursing the two of you at the moment.  I have a cart filled at Cocoa Pink.  Just can't decide if I am pulling the trigger.  Who am I kidding?  You know I will.  But October is taking a much bigger bite out of my wallet than I thought it was going to.  These Halloween releases are killing me.  Just placed the first f what will be 5 GDE orders this month.  That impulse Shiro palette yesterday.  And tomorrow is the pre-order for NM, then their Halloween one day of discontinued previous years colors.  The upcoming Hello Waffle Catssic Literature collection.  I am sure I am missing something in my planning list too.  I didn't think this month would hit me that hard.  I don't even like Halloween really.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got a shipping email for my Victorian Disco order from September 15th. Unexpected.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got a shipping email for my Victorian Disco order from September 15th. Unexpected.


Check again, I got the "Your order is complete" email, but it didn't ship


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Check again, I got the "Your order is complete" email, but it didn't ship


ah yep thats what it says. That makes more sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 2, 2014)

I also got an Order Complete email from Victorian Disco (earlier than what I was expecting, but we'll see when it actually ships/if I actually end up receiving it this month).


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@Lolo22 and @AlilsonH I am cursing the two of you at the moment.  I have a cart filled at Cocoa Pink.  Just can't decide if I am pulling the trigger.  Who am I kidding?  You know I will.  But October is taking a much bigger bite out of my wallet than I thought it was going to.  These Halloween releases are killing me.  Just placed the first f what will be 5 GDE orders this month.  That impulse Shiro palette yesterday.  And tomorrow is the pre-order for NM, then their Halloween one day of discontinued previous years colors.  The upcoming Hello Waffle Catssic Literature collection.  I am sure I am missing something in my planning list too.  I didn't think this month would hit me that hard.  I don't even like Halloween really.


Hang tight and stay strong, because your Black Violet order just shipped (and refunded some shipping-check your email)!!  

I'm new to CP so I don't know this for sure, but it seems like there's a lot of stock in the sampler set.  The last one is still available for sale too.  Other than that, there's no special deals for ordering so you can always think about it for a bit, if you want.  I'm not sure if she ever does promos or anything like that.  I looked around at blog posts and it seems she frequently refunds shipping overages and also includes pretty nice sized samples, which is cool.  I'm thinking there will be more holiday scents added later though, but that's just an assumption?

I'm not really into Halloween things either and so far I don't plan to purchase any of the releases/spoilers I've seen, so I guess that was my justification for spending $150+ on indie body products in the last week lol!  I will probably just sit back and watch everyone's hauls coming in this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got a shipping email for my Victorian Disco order from September 15th. Unexpected.


I have seen a couple people say they got orders placed in September already.  Meanwhile, I see people with orders going back to May that are STILL waiting.  In fact one of the September orders that was delivered, they had told her they would send it with her order from May.  She got the Sept order, but May was not with it.  Of course dear Danny got referenced in the response....  I wonder if theri even is a "Danny" or if that is the imaginary friend that gets the blame for everything that goes wrong.  Oops, my not so nice, cynical side is showing.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hang tight and stay strong, because your Black Violet order just shipped (and refunded some shipping-check your email)!!
> 
> I'm new to CP so I don't know this for sure, but it seems like there's a lot of stock in the sampler set.  The last one is still available for sale too.  Other than that, there's no special deals for ordering so you can always think about it for a bit, if you want.  I'm not sure if she ever does promos or anything like that.  I looked around at blog posts and it seems she frequently refunds shipping overages and also includes pretty nice sized samples, which is cool.  I'm thinking there will be more holiday scents added later though, but that's just an assumption?
> 
> I'm not really into Halloween things either and so far I don't plan to purchase any of the releases/spoilers I've seen, so I guess that was my justification for spending $150+ on indie body products in the last week lol!  I will probably just sit back and watch everyone's hauls coming in this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha.  Thanks.  I would have let you keep the $1 for your help with this order 

As for CP, other than the Sampler, I just have samples of some other scents I want to try in my basket and a different hair product that seems like it might be good for me.  I don't like to go too far with scents until I now if I will like them.  But when I am paying shipping, I like to make it get all the things I want to try out of the way at once, instead of making multiple orders over time and paying multiple shipping fees.  Somehow I think this saves me money in the end.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

@@BSquared Mine says completed, another reason why this is all a bunch of crap!

@@marigoldsue holy crap, May??!! I'm so jumping ship from this crazy train.  I wish I would've done more research and looked on the FB page and all that first.  Only 15 hours left of my 24 notice that I would dispute.  I will probably just start the dispute tonight anyway since it's not like it will magically get scanned in the middle of the night.  I'm wondering if she has no stock made up and is ordering the ingredients as the orders come in or something.  So over it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2014)

Can someone please remind me (or even just post in this thread) when the Catssic Literature collection is released?  I have been SO GOOD on my low-buy for the past two months that I've decided I *deserve* several shadows from this collection as a reward.  And also probably "Heavy Breathing Cat" because YAY CATS!!!

(I really wish/hope she does the lip colors too eventually.  Y'all have no idea how badly I want Jane Pawsten!!!!!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Can someone please remind me (or even just post in this thread) when the Catssic Literature collection is released?  I have been SO GOOD on my low-buy for the past two months that I've decided I *deserve* several shadows from this collection as a reward.  And also probably "Heavy Breathing Cat" because YAY CATS!!!
> 
> (I really wish/hope she does the lip colors too eventually.  Y'all have no idea how badly I want Jane Pawsten!!!!!)


It's tentatively set for October 17th


----------



## Allison H (Oct 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @@Allison H Awesome choices!!! You will have to let me know what you think of Mexican Hot Cocoa, Bonfire Pumpkins and Country Kitchen, those are on my list for next time. I didn't realize you get a discount if you do 6 perfume vials, that's a really great way to try a bunch of scents!
> 
> So exciting that by the end of the week I'll have HoG and CP goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might leave early today just to get home to my ghost puffs and s'mores :smilehappyyes:
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to let you know what I think about them!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

For those holding out on backing the Espionage Kickstarter until the add-on cost of additional wraps was calculated and announced, it's here, and it's $8!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Can someone please remind me (or even just post in this thread) when the Catssic Literature collection is released?  I have been SO GOOD on my low-buy for the past two months that I've decided I *deserve* several shadows from this collection as a reward.  And also probably "Heavy Breathing Cat" because YAY CATS!!!
> 
> (I really wish/hope she does the lip colors too eventually.  Y'all have no idea how badly I want Jane Pawsten!!!!!)


Christine has said their will be lip products in this release.  I don't know if it is all or some of the planned ones though.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow.  It is going to feel like Christmas at my house tomorrow into early next week.  A very special cram packed package of indie goodies is suppose to arrive tomorrow.  My Black Violet and Haus of Gloi shipped today.  And I will have a Glamour Doll Eyes order shipping today or tomorrow.  I have to do some serious reorganizing and get myself some new storage over the weekend.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Christine has said their will be lip products in this release.  I don't know if it is all or some of the planned ones though.


YESSSSSSS

I'm trying so hard to pare down what I want.  And I'm trying to match up the "inspiration" shade to the real-life swatches.  Did Portrait of Purrian Grey get switched to the Lavender shade (4th from left on the 10-swatch shot)?  I can't find a gray/gold color (the original inspiration).  They're not labeled, so here's my guesses (left -&gt; right on the 10-swatch shot) and what I want!







Call Me Ishmeow (maybe)

Catticus Finch (YES)

Franz Katfka (nope.  Hated the original story, so I couldn't wear it!)

Portrait of Purrian Grey (maybe?  YES if so!)

The Color Purrple (nah)

Purr-ide and Purr-ejudice (YES YES A THOUSAND TIMES YES)

Hisster Prynne - (nah)

J.K. Meowling (I think?  Maybe)

Edgar Allen Purr (Maybe, just for the name)

The Great Catsby (YES YES YES!!!)

If lip colors are released, Jane Pawsten (IT WILL BE MINE) and maybe A Tale of Two Kitties (if it's a true wine, and doesn't go too purple).

Also Heavy Breathing Cat, that swatch shows it more as a pewter than a silver, and it's SO PRETTY.  

OK, I didn't need quite as many as I thought.  My wallet will only weep gently rather than a full-on tantrum.  (Although I may need Halflings of Archean Earth and One of Us and/or 23.  If I have to pay for shipping from Canada, might as well make it worth it!).  Whew, having a plan in place makes me less jittery about the whole thing!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness...I want only the 1st 4 colors in those swatches (and MAYBE the pink one)...but I want all of them because KITTIES! Cutest names ever!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

I have cats named after Poe and Wilde due to their colors. Oscar is gray, and Edgar (the derpy blpck cot mentioned last night) is black. I *will* be getting these. I just have to figure out how to make my budget do my bidding.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> If lip colors are released, Jane Pawsten (IT WILL BE MINE) and maybe A Tale of Two Kitties (if it's a true wine, and doesn't go too purple).


I had missed any discussion of this release until yesterday.  Are Jane Pawsten and A Tale of Two Kitties the only lip colors that had been mentioned?  What was Jane Pawsten suppose to be?

There was also something about a Katpiss Neverclean, Christine said that was happening but it was more of a poo than a piss.  Was that a shadow suggestion?  Was there mention of shadows other than the ones swatched?


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Hello Waffle is also coming out with a new collection for October called "Catssic Literature" inspired from this post on IMAM: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2a0ntu/i_painted_my_own_indie_makeup_collection_to_help/
> 
> Tentative swatches for the new Hello Waffle collection are here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2ho9ht/got_two_very_generous_care_packages_in_the_mail/
> 
> I remember seeing the original post and spazzing with excitement (especially since it seemed Fyrinnae might've been interested in it, too). Release date is supposed to be around October 17 (although it might be pushed back).


For anyone wondering about the Catssic Literature collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2014)

@@marigoldsue here's the pic I was talking about for the original inspiration for this collection.  I was trying to match these up against the actual swatches shown in the other pic I linked.  That's why I'm not sure of the Portrait of Purrian Grey and JK Meowling colors because they don't (in my opinion!) match the inspirations, so I came at them by process of elimination:


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> For anyone wondering about the Catssic Literature collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks.  I always forget that original posts on IMAM sometimes have pictures that don't load unless you click on that separately...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2014)

So overwhelmed by all the Cocoa Pink scents! There are so many and they all sound amazing!

Will be placing an order eventually, whenever I can narrow it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2014)

It came!!!!!




S'mores is everything I could dream of and more. I wish I would've ordered doubles or triples. The pb is more sweet marshmallowy and the perfume is more smoky marshmallow graham cracker. Vanilla taffy is very extracty but with a candy twist. Ghost puffs is awesome but you guys ready know that. Fall air is exactly what you would imagine- rainy, wet leaves on a cool morning. Twice is nice is exactly what I've been looking for-strong almond! Smells like raw almond cookie dough. I'll be ordering the full line up of that next time  and a free sample of Persephones decent. Love it all so much!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have I Tried and Doge, and they are beautiful! I just celebrated my 5 year anniversary with the bf, and for my look I used Doge as the brow highlight, I Tried over most of my lid, and GDE Lovers Lane in the crease. It was so pretty over Glitter Fix and I'm sad there wasn't enough light for a photo, I'm going to have to do the look again.


Congrats on 5 years!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 2, 2014)

I was lured over here from the No Buy thread (of course) and just got my first orders from Alchemic Muse and Aromaleigh and have HoG and Shiro on the way. I'd say this obsession is coming along very nicely! So, thanks everyone, I really love/hate you for this.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 2, 2014)

I go my Black Violet order today and I am very, very impressed. The sizes of all the bottle, from the sample vials, to the testers to the full sizes are INCREDIBLY generous, especially at the price point.

My two full sizes:

Komorebi - gorgeous, musky fall scent. At first application, the musk and leaves were very strong, but now that it has dried down, I am getting the woodier scents as well as a hint of floral.

Lady Grey - The bergamot is strong in this one! When I first appllied it, it actually took me back a bit, so if bergamot isn't your thing, maybe avoid Lady Grey. On drydown I get light bergamot but also very lovely tones of sandalwood and a bit of floral. It also has a very slight hint of tea leaves.

Trial size

Ice Queen (cold sniff) - Much more floral than I expected, I must be getting the Heliotrope and Juniper. Will have to wear this for better opinion.

Steel Petals (cold sniff) - Smelled exactly like i expected it to, with violet and gunmetal. Looking forward to wearing this one.

Cathedral (cold sniff) - This was so complex, I can't even do a first impression on it. I will have to wear it and report back.

Sample size

Valley of the Temples (cold sniff) - This was complex and amazing, and I cant wait to wear it to get a better idea of the notes. I only wish I'd gotten a bigger size.

Celebration (cold sniff) - probably not to my taste, too fruity, but I will try it and see.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 2, 2014)

@@Shalott, you've sealed the deal on Lady Grey, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

*edit* ignore me


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't find any link for VC except the one that says unsubscribe!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I can't find any link for VC except the one that says unsubscribe!


It opens at 10am Eastern/7am Pacific tomorrow!  That's all you're going to see until then.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 2, 2014)

As per Femme Fatale's fb page... it looks like Femme Fatale and Shiro are working together so that Shiro will be the US distributor for Femme Fatale's cosmetics - only select shades, though (and no samples... so I'm guessing mini-jars and full-size jars) (note: there are other US distributors for Femme Fatale nail polishes). It sounds like this is still several months away - but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive been away from MUT for only about 24 hours and....

My Haus of Gloi order from the Autumn Restock showed up yesterday!



Making my entire Autumn HoG haul look all pretty and HUGE


.
Also, I got a "order is complete" email from Victorian Disco, (like many of you) and got really confused. I will admit, I laughed. If I end up somehow getting the order from mid Sept before my order from July (which STILL has not updated btw) I will laugh myself crazy. I just dont understand....but I am still riding this drama filled roller coaster because I am just too curious not too.
 

Thank you to @@chibimorph for linking me to Shiro's Derp Halloween collection!!! I had NO IDEA and was able to pick up Wetch and Spiber *and kept it a low buy as I was not expecting to buy from Shiro this paycheck!* I am hoping to pick up all of the lip products from the This is Halloween collection next paycheck as she is honoring all orders till Nov 1st and due to subs and such, my budget is shot.

I will be likely pre-ordering the Notoriously Morbid Halloween Collection tomorrow and can't wait for the VC this month!!
Also my Innocent and Twisted Alchemy sub billed so yay!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 3, 2014)

I want the Notoriously Morbid Halloween collection so badly, but my stupid no buy won't let me. I do get to get the VC though, so I am super excited about that. Plus my HoG order shipped today, so I know that I will have some amazing perfume oils in my near future.

I ordered from Victorian Disco during the July sale as well. I rage cancelled my order last week. I did get a refund. I can't believe all the drama going on over shipping snafus. It's ridiculous, and I hope you ladies all get refunds or your orders ASAP.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

Gah.  The Grisly Grimoires.  I just...  Well, let's just say that this makes me very happy that I went ahead and listed a bunch of stuff on eBay last week and decided against spending all of the money made from those auctions on Shiro stuff that I will still be able to snag after my next paycheck.  I AM BROKE.  BUT I NEED MOAR COLOR.  Thanks to those auctions, I have money for the Grimoires!  I was also going to get the GCC Awesome Mix tin set, but I really think I can deal with just having samples. 

(And I've asked for a refund from VDC.  Now the wait to see if it actually happens.)

(And I think this will be the weekend when I break out my Snakes in the Pumpkin Patch, a BPAL Weenie from last year.  It's still a baby -- less than a year of aging -- but I feel like I should go ahead and at least test it.  I have only opened it and sniffed it in the bottle.  But it's now Weenie season!  I bought it just for this time of year, so I really should finally wear it!  I also have Moroccan Pumpkin Patch.  I'm kicking myself for not getting Alice in the Pumpkin Patch as well, but I had limited funds, so I had to leave one of them behind.)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 3, 2014)

I am way too nice....I just posted this to Victorian Disco's Facebook Page...
 

_"Ok, I am writing as more of an update to you than anything. I received tracking for my July 26th order on Sept 23rd. (Order #3707) All my USPS tracking says is "Shipping Label Created" and says its still in Pre-Shipment. It has not updated whatsoever from this status. That is over 1 weeks time of non-movement (9 days now) and I find it concerning. I expect shipping to take a bit longer than some as I am on the West Coast but still...has anyone gotten their packages that were shipped on the 23rd? Many other women I know are in the exact same situation as myself, same shipment date, same "shipping label created" only message (not "order shipped") and no movement, regardless of what state they live in. If nothing else, I hope you can file a complaint with USPS, I just want my pretties!"_

I will updated the response when she sends it...


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

This whole Victorian Disco thing has shades of Bondi written all over it!  Where they generated labels that never updated! I am so sorry for all of you in this boat, but glad you all shared your experiences so we can be informed consumers!

Hope you all get your stuff or get refunds!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ahh so behind on this thread from all this moving/now not having internet crap, but I have no idea what's going on with my VD orders.I don't even know what time of day my mail comes over here yet.

Pretty excited about the million GDE orders I'll be placing this month and to preorder NM's Grisly Grimoire in the morning. HATE myself for missing I Am Groot and the special DG OITNB set since I figured I'd wait til the end of the month and then spent the whole last week of it caught up in the move and forgot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also seriously butthurt that there won't be any fall restocks for HOG. I completely missed the second release on Sunday and I was so excited for it. Fall hasn't even started here and I don't see myself being ready for Yule for a while so I'm pretty grouchy about that.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Fall hasn't even started here and I don't see myself being ready for Yule for a while so I'm pretty grouchy about that.


It sucks, but I get why. Perfume needs to be aged a few days in the least, and usually most do a month. So if we go by that and the Yule stuff releases at the beginning of November, that's about a month.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @@Shalott, you've sealed the deal on Lady Grey, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wore it today, to the movies and it was really, really good. Very happy with that scent.

On the other hand, I've been wearing Ice Queen for about 20 minutes now and it still smells like fabric softener on me, so that one is going up for trade if anyone else gets a Black Violet "Pick Your Poison" sample vial they don't like. Ice Queen will probably work magic on someone who like soft florals. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

YOU GUYS MY VICTORIAN DISCO TRACKING JUST UPDATED IN MN! I may get it today, or tomorrow for sure. Lol!!!! I'm assuming she finally shipped it after I complained a bunch but still. I'm shocked!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

And also, last night I took a s'mores shower with the whipped soap (that stuff is neat and goes a long way!) and used the s'mores pumpkin butter and when I woke up I could still faintly smell burnt marshmallows on my hands! Today I'll try the perfume oil. I'm defintely going to double check if there's anything left in the store today and snatch it up if there is.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> YOU GUYS MY VICTORIAN DISCO TRACKING JUST UPDATED IN MN! I may get it today, or tomorrow for sure. Lol!!!! I'm assuming she finally shipped it after I complained a bunch but still. I'm shocked!


 A MIRACLE!!! Let's see if mine shows up then......


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> YOU GUYS MY VICTORIAN DISCO TRACKING JUST UPDATED IN MN! I may get it today, or tomorrow for sure. Lol!!!! I'm assuming she finally shipped it after I complained a bunch but still. I'm shocked!


Me and my dyslexia! I first read this as FICTIONAL Disco!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 3, 2014)

For those who have ordered from Black Violet, how are their shipping times? I made my first order with them earlier this week.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 3, 2014)

Just signed up for the Vanishing Cabinet after missing it the last couple months and pre-ordered my Grisly Grimoires!  That all went surprisingly smoothly and now I feel like I've accomplished something today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 3, 2014)

Damn it!!! My work computer doe snot like Paypal and will not let me take a VC subscription!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

CRAP! VC sold out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

Yay, got my Grimoires, and I was already in for the VC! #gonnaneedabiggerbox

ETA: I just went back and read the VC description. A peach cobbler Coffin Kisser! Yay! I love flavored lip balms. Lip Smackers were born shortly after I was, so it's a lifelong thing.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 3, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> For those who have ordered from Black Violet, how are their shipping times? I made my first order with them earlier this week.


My order that was placed on Sept 20 shipped yesterday.  I would expect her shipping time to be a little faster now though.  Sept 20 was her big anniversary sale with the special Shiro shadow, so she was probably slammed with orders.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Pre-ordered my Grisly Grimoires collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And excited about the COTM too!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pre-ordered my Grisly Grimoires collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And excited about the COTM too!


Ooh, I had forgotten about the COTM! And it's a Freebie Friday! Extra awesome!
ETA PSA! There is now a waiting list for the VC! I'm copy-and-paste challenged right now, but the email address to get on it is in the Customer Crypt.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 3, 2014)

Drat, totally didn't see the free shipping code (GGPREORDER) for the Halloween pre-order.  Oh well, not a huge deal.  Come to me, Book of Shadows and accompanying pretties!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> YOU GUYS MY VICTORIAN DISCO TRACKING JUST UPDATED IN MN! I may get it today, or tomorrow for sure. Lol!!!! I'm assuming she finally shipped it after I complained a bunch but still. I'm shock


Mine was scanned in at my local post office today as well.  Let's see if it has both orders like it is supposed to, or only one.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pre-ordered my Grisly Grimoires collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And excited about the COTM too!


Same here!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Mine was scanned in at my local post office today as well.  Let's see if it has both orders like it is supposed to, or only one.


Funny how the people who complained around the same time, had their tracking updated at the same time.  And, yes, I did happen to notice how the timing of my complaint perfectly lines up with a reasonable amount of time the package would've made it to me.  So yeah, it's obvious this was shipped Tuesday once I mentioned wanting a refund and the reason "tracking is magically updating once she 'opens a claim'," is because that's when she actually ships them.  But, I'll stop whining now and pray my order is correct so I don't have to deal with this company ever again.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Funny how the people who complained around the same time, had their tracking updated at the same time.  And, yes, I did happen to notice how the timing of my complaint perfectly lines up with a reasonable amount of time the package would've made it to me.  So yeah, it's obvious this was shipped Tuesday once I mentioned wanting a refund and the reason "tracking is magically updating once she 'opens a claim'," is because that's when she actually ships them.  But, I'll stop whining now and pray my order is correct so I don't have to deal with this company ever again.


I'll be interested to see if mine shows up and if not, I'm calling major shennanigans. I think we ordered about the same time, if not the same day, and we're in the same area, so in theory we should get our stuff at the same time. If not, I will absolutely believe the "complaining gets you an order" theory as I've said nothing and just want to see how this plays out. If you get yours and I don't though, I'll send yet another email.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 3, 2014)

Will "I Smiled Once" from Darling Girl ever come back? I want it so bad. So bad.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got my first order from Sugar and Spite, and I am now obsessed.  Look at this amazing packaging!  Those are actual wax seals! :wub:








I ordered the Halloween sampler, and the Nocturne Body Milk.  The Cookie Puss soap sample (which I want to eat) and the Pinapple Rum lollipop (which I will eat) are freebies.  I've only cold sniffed things at this point, but yeah, I see lots of my money wafting away on a beautifully scented breeze.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Will "I Smiled Once" from Darling Girl ever come back? I want it so bad. So bad.


Do DG COTMs ever come back? I'm not sure that they do. (But I'm wearing it today. *Love* it.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Will "I Smiled Once" from Darling Girl ever come back? I want it so bad. So bad.


PMing you...I can hook you up.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 3, 2014)

Haus of Gloi is back up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Only s'mores left was the perfume oil so I snagged a backup (7 hours later and it's still going strong).  Plus Tobac, Moon Dog, and Vice pumpkin butters.  Ok, now I'll stop buying things...maybe.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 3, 2014)

LoL I had the Ghost Puffs hair oil in my cart, but by the time I checked out it was sold out. Oh well...


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm shopping Haus of Gloi.... but I really shouldn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 3, 2014)

Much thanks to my stupid Financial Aid situation for school I can't comfortably buy the NM Halloween collection today and I am trying not to be heartbroken about it.
Its so silly how we can get so many pretty shiny things on release day over and over, but that ONE release you "can't" do, just seems super depressing.
Its just makeup....its just makeup...and I have lots. I must be an adult for at least a week so things process and then if there are any left I can get one. le'sigh. If it was meant to be it will be.

Also in my personal Victorian Disco saga. After my FB message yesterday, she messaged me the same things she's been sending others about tracking being all weird and took the blame for her software being an issue. She said she opened a USPS case number for me since it has been over a week and actually sent me a case number. Ugh...who the heck knows. I can't wait to hear from those of you who's shipping magically updated today...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2014)

Just checked out the swatches for this month's VC and I'm in luuuuuurve.  

I don't even like the theme (which I know I'm in the minority with most of NM's clientele.  Sorry, I just hate zombies!), but THE COLORS, YOU GUYZ.  Rose gold!  Green with gold shimmer!  INDIGO SHIMMERY GOODNESS!!!  I'm even looking forward to the orange-y brown.

Has anyone tried one of her Glam Glitters before? I'm thinking it will just be used in a craft project.  I don't actually *do* glitter anymore (and by "anymore", I mean I'm pretty sure I was coated in glitter gel the entire time I was 23.).  Definitely loving the idea of a peachy Coffin Kisser!  Even though I'm greedy for all the beautiful colored lip products we've gotten in the last few VCs.  

Vanishing Cabinet is by far my favorite sub now!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

@ I have the glitter from the Firefly VC, and if it's the same kind as this time around, it's superfine. And that time around, it was just a sample. I'm not sure how much we're getting this time, but just given the size of the sample last time, it might be enough for accenting one or two cards but probably not enough for a full-blown project. I'll try to remember to swatch it tonight to give you an idea of the size compared to other glitters. (It might be good for glittery nail tips, too!)


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 3, 2014)

WHY CAN'T I EVER BE AROUND FOR VANISHING CABINET. I really wanted this month's too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> WHY CAN'T I EVER BE AROUND FOR VANISHING CABINET. I really wanted this month's too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same!  I'm always sleeping.  Why can't anything be nightshift friendly   :scared:


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> WHY CAN'T I EVER BE AROUND FOR VANISHING CABINET. I really wanted this month's too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it sold out in less than 1 minute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think it sold out in less than 1 minute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





chelsealynn said:


> Same!  I'm always sleeping.  Why can't anything be nightshift friendly   :scared:


Damnnnn... I was in class this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the class where no computers are allowed. I didn't even realize it was time yet!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think it sold out in less than 1 minute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Wow, that's nuts   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah I had a friend who missed out and she was as quick as can be too, sold out while she was checking out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The VC that is. Sorry guys. Last month was much easier to get in I think.

In other Indie news, today I tried Elevenses from Haus of Gloi (pumpkin butter and NON Autumn collection) and Oh my god I am in love. Orange + Almonds + black tea finish...this is heaven on me. Not overpowering, very subtle and just beautiful. I ordered this with all the rest of my Autumn stuff last Sunday (because...Hobbits....and reasons...yup) and I am SO in love. I have found my day to day go-too when I'm not feeling like a Pumpkin Queen haha.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

There's a VC waiting list now! The email info is in the Crypt!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't get charged for my VC yet this month but I signed up last month. Does that mean I will automatically get this month? I need that indigo color!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I didn't get charged for my VC yet this month but I signed up last month. Does that mean I will automatically get this month? I need that indigo color!!


Do you remember what day you signed up last month? It'll be the same day this month if yours is a recurring sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is the 7th, I think.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 3, 2014)

I got charged the 5th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you! I'll keep an eye out for it on that day.

Also: I am just having a difficult time not ordering more Haus Of Gloi. I am really debating on the hazelnut mocha lip balm. I am addicted to lip balm and coffee! I wish I would have looked at those when I placed my last order.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also: I am just having a difficult time not ordering more Haus Of Gloi. I am really debating on the hazelnut mocha lip balm. I am addicted to lip balm and coffee! I wish I would have looked at those when I placed my last order.


Enabling here, but it's really good...


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugh I ended up ordering the NM Grimoire even though I know I shouldn't have... but the swatches were all so pretty! I am seriously at my limit though, nothing else! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yay! Buying myself all the goodies today! Got the Grisly Grimoire preorder this morning and am excited about the free COTM. Also thinking about getting GCC's Awesome Mix set later because I loved Guardians of the Galaxy. And I placed an HOG order a little bit ago which I'm excited about. It wasn't as picked over as I thought it would be! The only thing I didn't get that I really wanted was more Pumpkin Eater. 

You've just purchased this




1x The Horseman Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar



1x Lip Balms - Pumpkin Lavender



1x Olde Cider Haus Whipped Soap - 3oz jar by weight, 6oz by volume



1x Golden Corn Cakes Perfume Oil - Sample vial



1x Pumpkin Patch Perfume Oil - Sample vial



1x S'mores Perfume Oil - Sample vial



1x Butterbombs - Maplewood


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

I think the main thing holding me back from definitely getting the Awesome Mix is that huge charge that's going to hit me due to the Espionage Kickstarter. The last time I checked, it was $2190 from hitting the subscription stretch goal. I will be watching it like a hawk this weekend.

ETA: It hit the $118k goal! Booyah! FIBONACCI NAILS, Y'ALL!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't understand how you all lucky ducks managed to snag the S'mores perfume. Every time I've looked it was sold out. And I never got a whipped soap in a scent I wanted. But I am probably getting the GCC Guardians collection. So there's that, and I hopefully should have a very special amazingly awesome package arriving today...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't understand how you all lucky ducks managed to snag the S'mores perfume. Every time I've looked it was sold out. And I never got a whipped soap in a scent I wanted. But I am probably getting the GCC Guardians collection. So there's that, and I hopefully should have a very special amazingly awesome package arriving today...


I was surprised there was anything S'mores when I went! I'm pretty excited about the corn bread one too. Yeah, I really wanted to try the whipped soap but they didn't have the scents I'd really wanted but  I figured I might as well do Olde Cider Haus for the sake of trying it. I liked that one in the bubbling scrub I got during the first fall release!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

In regards to Victorian Disco (or any company I guess) what does 'complete' mean, if not shipped? Does that mean it's packed, but she hasn't printed a shipping label yet?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In regards to Victorian Disco (or any company I guess) what does 'complete' mean, if not shipped? Does that mean it's packed, but she hasn't printed a shipping label yet?


I think she does that to delay the freak out emails from customers. I still have a week or so until my order actually goes beyond turnaround time, but once that day hits, you can bet I will begin the nagging emails.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think she does that to delay the freak out emails from customers. I still have a week or so until my order actually goes beyond turnaround time, but once that day hits, you can bet I will begin the nagging emails.


The thing is for me it makes it so much worse. Once I got the "order complete" email, after a couple days, it's "Right, order complete, now where's my tracking??" I can't believe I placed that second order. Totally regretting it now.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 3, 2014)

This may be the most Epic Mail Day Ever at my house.  An amazing special package of goodness arrived, along with my Victorian Disco order AND a certain someone who frequents this thread just spoiled the heck out of me in a trade.  I am overwhelmed with fabulousness at the moment.

In the VDC saga, I have not had a chance to compare what I got to what I ordered.  But there is at least one mistake.  I had two orders, all sample bags.  One of them I had accidentally ordered two of the same color.  I only received one.  But she tossed in a full size and two mini's and I am pretty sure I got at least as many total sample bags as I paid for.

Now excuse me, I have to go play with pretties.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 3, 2014)

Can someone who has used the HOG whipped soap explain the texture for me?


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I didn't get charged for my VC yet this month but I signed up last month. Does that mean I will automatically get this month? I need that indigo color!!


Check the recurring sub info in PayPal. It will tell you the date. I know last month I freaked cause I subscribe on the 7th or 8th the first month but the money didn't come out. When I check PayPal it said the 12th.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's my Victorian Disco order:





She shorted me the Dalek Disco jar. Good god what a shit show. I do like everything though.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Has anyone tried one of her Glam Glitters before? I'm thinking it will just be used in a craft project. I don't actually *do* glitter anymore (and by "anymore", I mean I'm pretty sure I was coated in glitter gel the entire time I was 23.).


Okay, I have a swatch!  On the left is GDE's Unicorn Tears, which is a mix of two different superfine glitter sizes.  On the right is NM's first Glam Glitter, All Aboard:






As you can probably guess by the lines on my skin, this is a super closeup.  The Glam Glitter is more like the biggest sparkly bits in your flashiest shadows rather than GLITTER.  It's also not FDA-approved for eye use.  I'm thinking it would be really interesting in the middle of a lower lip just as an accent.  But, again, I have a feeling it's just a sample.

And I have officially saved the VC page for this month as an html file on my laptop, so I will have it for reference after it comes down if anyone needs it!

(Too bad we won't get these by the 12th, though.  It would be nice to have them for the season premiere.  On the up side, I *do* have the This Isn't a Democracy set from GCC that I used during S4, so I'm not completely without indie shadows for this show until the VC arrives!)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness...*tears*

I received an email from Carrie from Notoriously Morbid after taking my son to urgent care for a bad virus that someone pre-ordered a NM Grisly Grimoires collection for me anonymously and I simply couldn't believe it.

I spoke to a few people who I "suspected" as the gifter and they all wouldn't own up to this amazing gift. It has left me thinking that some kind soul here in MUT "might" be the mysterious anon gifter and if that is the case, I wanted to say thank you, deeply. I hope that one day I can do the same for you or others because you seriously made my entire day. My kiddo is sick, I'm going back to school after 8 years (which, in itself is a HUGE deal for me) and my financial aid is messed up the month of my favorite holiday/collections and its my birthday month. Pick any one of those reasons and its enough to make this emotional (and thankful) woman well up with tears. *hugs* (also, even if it isn't anyone here on MUT, you ladies are wonderful and radiate so much kindness that it wouldn't surprise me one bit if this gift came from someone here, you girls rock)


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just checked out the swatches for this month's VC and I'm in luuuuuurve.
> 
> I don't even like the theme (which I know I'm in the minority with most of NM's clientele.  Sorry, I just hate zombies!), but THE COLORS, YOU GUYZ.  Rose gold!  Green with gold shimmer!  INDIGO SHIMMERY GOODNESS!!!  I'm even looking forward to the orange-y brown.
> 
> ...


Gah thank you for posting about this!  I just went and checked it out and am sooo happy!  And since I got a sample baggie of officer friendly last month and will get a mini this month I can put the baggie in the CS 6 box!

I want to love the Grimoire set but it is not doing anything for me.  Guess I should be happy about saving some money, well at least until I make my next indie order.  Why can't I quit you indies?!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2014)

@@meaganola thank you so much for the swatches!  I saw the "high-speed glitter pic" on FB earlier and the colors are so freaking pretty! I still don't know if I'll use it for makeup or crafting, but I think it would look gorgeous sparkling up a Christmas ornament!  :santa:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

I can not for the life of me find the indie trades thread to edit my post. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 3, 2014)

@@Shalott https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134164-the-indie-swap-thread/


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Can someone who has used the HOG whipped soap explain the texture for me?


It's kinda like almost-solid shaving cream. Frothy and foamy like that, but more stiff. I used about a pinkies worth and it suds up enough for my whole body.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@Shalott https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134164-the-indie-swap-thread/


THANK you! I could not find the darn thing!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It's kinda like almost-solid shaving cream. Frothy and foamy like that, but more stiff. I used about a pinkies worth and it suds up enough for my whole body.


Thanks! It sounds very interesting!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, I've updated my trades list, this time with the shadows I need to find new homes for as well as the perfume oils. @@marigoldsue or anyone else who is interested - I am willing to split the mini jars if more than one person wants to give them a try!

ETA: My keyboard accidentally typed a dirty word.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think anyone has posted about this yet, but GCC listed their Awesome Mix along with their color of the month "Pumpkin King";
 
http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/awesome-mix.html 
http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/5-gram-cotm-pumpkin-king.html 
 
Because I have no self control, I went ahead and bought the tin set. Even if I don't use all the colors, at least I have a super cute tin!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 4, 2014)

I cannot stay away from HoG.  I just ordered a Persephone's Descent perfume oil and a Hazelnut Latte lip balm.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> I don't think anyone has posted about this yet, but GCC listed their Awesome Mix along with their color of the month "Pumpkin King";
> 
> http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/awesome-mix.html
> http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/5-gram-cotm-pumpkin-king.html
> ...


Oh yay I don't really care for that collection now after seeing the swatches. I did a few in depth reviews on some of GCCs collections, and quite a few of the shades looked very different from their swatches. If the collection was more interesting to me I was going to order it, but it's not particularly unique, which seems to be a trend for them.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Oh my goodness...*tears*
> 
> I received an email from Carrie from Notoriously Morbid after taking my son to urgent care for a bad virus that someone pre-ordered a NM Grisly Grimoires collection for me anonymously and I simply couldn't believe it.
> 
> I spoke to a few people who I "suspected" as the gifter and they all wouldn't own up to this amazing gift. It has left me thinking that some kind soul here in MUT "might" be the mysterious anon gifter and if that is the case, I wanted to say thank you, deeply. I hope that one day I can do the same for you or others because you seriously made my entire day. My kiddo is sick, I'm going back to school after 8 years (which, in itself is a HUGE deal for me) and my financial aid is messed up the month of my favorite holiday/collections and its my birthday month. Pick any one of those reasons and its enough to make this emotional (and thankful) woman well up with tears. *hugs* (also, even if it isn't anyone here on MUT, you ladies are wonderful and radiate so much kindness that it wouldn't surprise me one bit if this gift came from someone here, you girls rock)


Yay for Random Acts of Indie Kindness!!

And...I hope your son is ok.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh no. CocoaPink is going to be so, so dangerous. 

Question: What was that nail polish site that I asked why the polishes were so expensive and then asked if it was normal to want to buy $815 worth of polish at once? I think it began with a D- I forgot to bookmark it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Oh no. CocoaPink is going to be so, so dangerous.
> 
> Question: What was that nail polish site that I asked why the polishes were so expensive and then asked if it was normal to want to buy $815 worth of polish at once? I think it began with a D- I forgot to bookmark it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Femme Fatale


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

Little Sparrow is reopening on Monday.  Who knew October would be so dangerous on the budget?


----------



## kyxli (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Oh no. CocoaPink is going to be so, so dangerous.


I love cocoa pink! I've made two orders from them so far, mostly of perfume drams. I also love their conditioners - they're really rich.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Little Sparrow is reopening on Monday.  Who knew October would be so dangerous on the budget?


Yeah, I'm thinking next year will have my main makeup budgeting focus go towards this.  Black Phoenix Trading Post just sent out their Halloween update information this morning.  It's super dangerous.  Atmosphere sprays (including a special Four Pumpkins of the Apocalypse collection), hair gloss, candles, and bath oil (I use it instead of lotion).  If I had any money left, my bank account would be cringing.  Instead, it's just shrugging and filing its nails.  There's nothing to do.  Not even buy anything.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking next year will have my main makeup budgeting focus go towards this. Black Phoenix Trading Post just sent out their Halloween update information this morning. It's super dangerous. Atmosphere sprays (including a special Four Pumpkins of the Apocalypse collection), hair gloss, candles, and bath oil (I use it instead of lotion). If I had any money left, my bank account would be cringing. Instead, it's just shrugging and filing its nails. There's nothing to do. Not even buy anything.





marigoldsue said:


> Little Sparrow is reopening on Monday. Who knew October would be so dangerous on the budget?


Shame on you both for being enablers! Two more companies for me to look into!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My husband did just spend a nice sum on golf items, and told me to spend some money on myself... I love you ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Shame on you both for being enablers! Two more companies for me to look into!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My husband did just spend a nice sum on golf items, and told me to spend some money on myself... I love you ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey, atmosphere sprays (they double as a room *and* linen spray) and candles are for the whole house!  It's for *both* of you!  Warning:  There's also usually a second update at the Post with a themed collection involving Post-exclusive perfume oils.  It typically consists of three or four groupings each containing coordinating perfume oil, bath oil, and hair gloss.  And by "coordinating," I mean "each set consists of three distinct scents, so you're looking at between nine and twelve separate scents, but each grouping works together to produce one cohesive round of glory."  Here is last year's collection if you want to see what I mean.  Proceed with caution.

(If you're kicking yourself for missing Ghost Puffs, I recommend Boo hair gloss.  I haven't smelled Ghost Puffs, but Boo is one of a very small number of vanilla scents that I can actually *smell*, and I was hoping that Ted would roll out this particular product in it this year.  He did it, and I didn't even have to mention it to him!)


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

@@meaganola, thank you so much! Boo hair gloss is a must! Thank you for the other suggestions as well!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay! i+ta sub tracking!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the very special indie package I just received yesterday! I can't wait to play with them all this week!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Yay for Random Acts of Indie Kindness!!
> 
> And...I hope your son is ok.


He's on the road to recovery for sure. He's been asthmatic since birth so when he gets sick it almost immediately attacks his respiratory system. A normal cold virus will take him twice as long to recover from without doctors intervention via prescriptions and such. We got concerned as there is a bad virus going around putting asthmatic kids into the hospital and since his symptoms tripled within 6 hours, including labored breathing even with the inhaler...we figured it best to go in sooner.

After the medications and nebulizer treatment yesterday he is doing better today and he has always been in good spirits because hes a hyperactive 5 year old who was far more upset about missing school (and other events this weekend) than being able to breathe. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 4, 2014)

My Notoriously Morbid order came in with my supernatural (and a few other random) shadows! I wasn't expecting them until Monday, so it was a nice surprise.  I just want to note that I was ridiculously excited because I ordered a sample baggie of Your Total is $6.66, which is beautiful.  Then it was also included as one of my free samples! Insert purple dancing elephant emoticon here.  My 'eye of the tiger' eyeshadow is labeled 'evil of the tiger' LOL.  I thought that was hilarious.  I had to double take at the label when I first saw it and then was like let me check the site...I think it's eye of the tiger.  I don't know why but I found this  really funny.

I'm going to place an order for a coffin kisser or two. I'm kicking myself for not ordering some with the order I just received.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Femme Fatale


Once again, you're my hero. Can this be the beginning of a beautiful friendship??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

Sort of off topic, but I hope all of you ladies participate in Secret Santa this year. 

I just started making my wish list and there are quite a few indies on it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 4, 2014)

Help me. Help me. I just made a $20 GCC order and I'm about to make a $50 order from them as well (I hate how they trick me into buying large sizes because of their amazingly cute packaging). I also spent $40 at Darling Girl, $22 at Notoriously Morbid and $20 at The Hungry Asian (has anyone tried this? Indie nail polish- supporting a business owned by a WOC is just a bonus!) Plus, I'm about to drop WHO KNOWS HOW MUCH at CocoaPink (I'm still just on the Bs!!) and I want so much nail polish from Femme Fatale I don't know what to do). I also made a Shiro order last week and one or two smaller orders I'm forgetting...

Oh, also another $61 Shiro order I'm about to go ahead with.

#makeupaddictissues


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Help me. Help me. I just made a $20 GCC order and I'm about to make a $50 order from them as well (I hate how they trick me into buying large sizes because of their amazingly cute packaging). I also spent $40 at Darling Girl, $22 at Notoriously Morbid and $20 at The Hungry Asian (has anyone tried this? Indie nail polish- supporting a business owned by a WOC is just a bonus!) Plus, I'm about to drop WHO KNOWS HOW MUCH at CocoaPink (I'm still just on the Bs!!) and I want so much nail polish from Femme Fatale I don't know what to do). I also made a Shiro order last week and one or two smaller orders I'm forgetting...
> 
> #makeupaddictissues


One of us! One of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This thread is seriously worse than the enablers thread and the holiday thread combined.

I feel you on the CocoaPink problem.. I've been trying to narrow down my 'scent list' for days and I'm still at like 25 or something. And I haven't even decided what products to buy yet!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a polish from the Hungry Asian! She wraps everything so freakishly adorably that I felt guilty unwrapping it. I haven't actually worn it yet, though, because it's the Strawberry polish, and that's a June shade for me, and I got it in August. Super quick TAT, though. I was shocked at how fast it got to me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Help me. Help me. I just made a $20 GCC order and I'm about to make a $50 order from them as well (I hate how they trick me into buying large sizes because of their amazingly cute packaging). I also spent $40 at Darling Girl, $22 at Notoriously Morbid and $20 at The Hungry Asian (has anyone tried this? Indie nail polish- supporting a business owned by a WOC is just a bonus!) Plus, I'm about to drop WHO KNOWS HOW MUCH at CocoaPink (I'm still just on the Bs!!) and I want so much nail polish from Femme Fatale I don't know what to do). I also made a Shiro order last week and one or two smaller orders I'm forgetting...
> 
> #makeupaddictissues


Honestly, I would wait on the second GCC order. See how you like the products and service you receive first before deciding on making another order. I didn't think my shades I picked looked close enough to the website swatches, however the customer service was great when I had a few order mistakes. But, I will say they were some alarming mistakes, and more than one of them. Other indies I have not had a single mistake.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sort of off topic, but I hope all of you ladies participate in Secret Santa this year.
> 
> I just started making my wish list and there are quite a few indies on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish there was such a thing as indie secret Santa. *cough*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I wish there was such a thing as indie secret Santa. *cough*


Ah, me too but we couldn't make it work for this year. Maybe next year!

BUT that's why I'm hoping lots of ladies from this thread participate..because I'll be beyond psyched if I get to buy indies for someone!!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 4, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I wish there was such a thing as indie secret Santa. *cough*





allistra44 said:


> Ah, me too but we couldn't make it work for this year. Maybe next year!
> 
> BUT that's why I'm hoping lots of ladies from this thread participate..because I'll be beyond psyched if I get to buy indies for someone!!


I am going to be putting indies on my wish list this year.  I have barely started down the rabbit hole and have not tried a lot of brands (GDE, NM and Shiro is all) and would love to have someone who is more experienced select some things for me from any where House of Gloi, Sugar &amp; Spite, insert indie here, I just get so overwhelmed looking at everything I don't know where to start!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sort of off topic, but I hope all of you ladies participate in Secret Santa this year.
> 
> I just started making my wish list and there are quite a few indies on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've put the signup date on my phone, so hopefully I won't miss this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I wish there was such a thing as indie secret Santa. *cough*





allistra44 said:


> Ah, me too but we couldn't make it work for this year. Maybe next year!
> 
> BUT that's why I'm hoping lots of ladies from this thread participate..because I'll be beyond psyched if I get to buy indies for someone!!


I think we have a motto:  We're Team Indie, and we recruit!  There's no reason you can't talk up indies elsewhere and point people over here.  Except the no-buy thread, just out of respect for what they're doing.  This thread is pretty much the exact opposite of that thread.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 4, 2014)

That's true....I didn't even think of how many new people we can get sucked in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

My Black Violet order arrived! 





I ordered: Momotaro Perfume Oil (full-size), Snow White Tea (full-size), Komorebi body butter, and Bavarian Apfel Cider body butter. I didn't request a particular free sample and I ended up with a sample of Snow White Tea body butter in addition to the Celebration sample-size perfume oil and the Shiro Everything Counts shadow.

Momotaro and Snow White Tea are discontinued - and I think I managed to grab one of the last Momotaro perfume oils (and I'm happy I did!)

Initial thoughts are:

*Snow White Tea*: sniffed directly from the roller-ball I thought that it kind of smelled like a flavor of Bubble Yum (that I can't recall). I've had it on my wrist for about 45 minutes now, and it's slightly sweet, fruity, and warm. If I hallucinate a little I guess it smells like a fruity tea... even if I can't pinpoint what it smells like exactly, I really like this.

*Momotaro*: someone on IMAM told me it smells like actual peach trees. When I directly sniffed it from the roller-ball (and after initial application), I thought it smelled like the little single-bite jello cups (staple treat of my childhood) you can get in Asian supermarkets and that it smelled nothing like peaches. I have it on my other wrist and now I can detect the peaches (but I'm not sure if that's because I'm looking for it). It doesn't smell ripe, juicy peaches though (when I was really young (less than 7), my family had a peach tree in the backyard that produced so many juicy, yellow peaches that we gave them to friends and neighbors in buckets... and this doesn't remind me of that). Momotaro smells sweet, but it seems more fresh than fruity to me. I also like this a lot.

Celebration: I have only sniffed this from the vial so far - it smells kind of sour? I'll try it out sometime next week.

I have only sniffed Komorebi and Bavarian Apfel Cider from the tubs - they definitely smell like fall! I am planning on using Bavarian Apfel Cider tonight after I shower.

This might sound really strange - but Snow White Tea and Momotaro both remind me of Taiwan (where my parents are from and where I have visited very often) and I'm getting so many nostalgic feels. ^_^


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 4, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I wish there was such a thing as indie secret Santa. *cough*


join the IMAM subreddit and get in on indie gift exchanges =) I think they happen a few times a year, the fall one is going on right now (too late to sign up for it though)


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm hoping to get an indie lover as my Santee!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> This might sound really strange - but Snow White Tea and Momotaro both remind me of Taiwan (where my parents are from and where I have visited very often) and I'm getting so many nostalgic feels. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Scent is the sense most strongly tied to memory, so it totally doesn't sound weird!  A lot of indie perfumers strive to do precisely this:  Make your flash back to a particular time and place in your life.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> join the IMAM subreddit and get in on indie gift exchanges =) I think they happen a few times a year, the fall one is going on right now (too late to sign up for it though)


I still just don't understand reddit. I've been lurking for years and I don't really understand how to search/find things. It seems so disorganized to me &amp; I always feel like I'm missing important posts!

Have debated signing up for exchanges over there but I don't know that many people. It would be WAY more fun for me on here where I actually know a good chunk of the users  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Although, to be fair I guess I didn't know very many people on here the first year I participated in Secret Santa either. It's just a little intimidating!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

For the IMAM exchange - they have certain requirements (you have to have joined for a certain amount of time and need a certain amount of comment karma) because they have so many members. But because they have so many members - they have multiple exchange tiers (so you can participate even if you're on a budget).

Also, a lot of indie brand owners are active on IMAM (and participate in the exchanges themselves) - and for the current exchange, a lot of indie brand owners are offering special coupon codes only for people participating in the IMAM exchange (I don't know if they'll do that for IMAM Secret Santa, though).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

PSA notice that should probably be mentioned on all sub threads:  Monday the 13th is a federal holiday, so there will be no mail delivery!

(And in unrelated news, SO BUMMED.  I had been been aging BPAL Snakes in the Pumpkin Patch -- one of their Weenies from last year -- since December.  Snake Oil is one of my favorite and most-complimented-on scents, and pumpkin is a winning note, so this seemed *perfect*.  I guess there must be an epic shit ton of spices in there as well because IT BURNS.  And turns in this weird almost celery direction on me.  So sad.  At least I still have Pumpkin Princess and the 2007 Pumpkin Patch 2 to fill my pumpkin needs.  Oh, well.  At least it's an aged Snake Oil blend.  Those resell *very* quickly.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Once again, you're my hero. Can this be the beginning of a beautiful friendship??


You can never have too many friends   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Help me. Help me. I just made a $20 GCC order and I'm about to make a $50 order from them as well (I hate how they trick me into buying large sizes because of their amazingly cute packaging). I also spent $40 at Darling Girl, $22 at Notoriously Morbid and $20 at The Hungry Asian (has anyone tried this? Indie nail polish- supporting a business owned by a WOC is just a bonus!) Plus, I'm about to drop WHO KNOWS HOW MUCH at CocoaPink (I'm still just on the Bs!!) and I want so much nail polish from Femme Fatale I don't know what to do). I also made a Shiro order last week and one or two smaller orders I'm forgetting...
> 
> Oh, also another $61 Shiro order I'm about to go ahead with.
> 
> #makeupaddictissues


Too heck with new friendships, except for the nail polish thing, I think we may be long lost sisters...lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, me too but we couldn't make it work for this year. Maybe next year!
> 
> BUT that's why I'm hoping lots of ladies from this thread participate..because I'll be beyond psyched if I get to buy indies for someone!!


Yeah, I am not even sure if I am going to do SS this year.  My heart pretty much belongs to Indies right now.  I may just have to figure out some way to share gifts with those who share my interests.  Or maybe I will just send Christmas presents to my Summerswap buddy again...she likes herself some Indies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*cough* @@trekkersangel *cough*


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> My Black Violet order arrived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so jealous.  Mine won't be here until Monday.  And I really wanted to try Celebration before she shut down today so I could see if I liked it enough for full size.  I did place a second order Thursday or Friday.  She had some more Momotaro in full size in stock.  So I picked one up.  I figured I can always trade it if I don't care for it. But what's not to like about peaches.  I also got some Bavarian Apfel Cider based on Vee's glowing recommendation.  Did you all see that GDE and BV will have some type of collaboration coming up?  Vee said to like Black Violet on FaceBook so that you stay in the loop.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

@@chibimorph I couldn't get the Black Violet Celebration perfume to work for me - anything with champagne is too fruity! If you like your sample, I'd be happy to send you mine, since I won't wear it!

The full sizes are HUGE, though, I was so surprised for the price! I can't wait to go back and order a full size Valley of the Temples and Cathedral (which smells just like Nag Champa which smells just like high school, LOL)

ETA: or @@marigoldsue you're welcome to my Celebration sample, too. Anyone who wants it, LOL, just let me know!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok, who has ordered from Sugar &amp; Spite? Scent recommendations?

I think I'm going to grab some perfume oils &amp; lotions. Possibly soap. LOVE the packaging (yes, that is the main reason I'm ordering!)

ETA: Can I pick non-Halloween scents for this? https://www.etsy.com/listing/200139085/halloween-samples-deluxe-gift-box-choose I'm assuming so, since I only see five Halloween scents and there are six vials in the set..


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

I just put on Bavarian Apfel Cider and I smell amazing in an edible kind of way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (it smells like heavily spiced apples). However, I can already tell  that the scent is not going to last a long time - which is unfortunate (though I'm not sure if this is because I'm using the body butter sparingly because it's thick and there's not that much in the tub).

This is making me want to shop for more indie perfumes and body butters - my low-buy though h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> This is making me want to shop for more indie perfumes and body butters - my low-buy though h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am still on a whipped soap quest, but I don't know what to get. Was thinking about Solstice Scents, but there's got to be something new I can try. Who else has whipped soaps in stock besides Haus of Gloi?


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I am still on a whipped soap quest, but I don't know what to get. Was thinking about Solstice Scents, but there's got to be something new I can try. Who else has whipped soaps in stock besides Haus of Gloi?


Alchemic Muse has cream soaps - do those count? (Alchemic Muse is at the top of my wishlist right now)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AlchemicMuse


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I am still on a whipped soap quest, but I don't know what to get. Was thinking about Solstice Scents, but there's got to be something new I can try. Who else has whipped soaps in stock besides Haus of Gloi?


I was looking at this shop earlier &amp; they have whipped soap souffles

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetClementineSoaps

I was admiring all of the adorable Fall products  :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Alchemic Muse has cream soaps - do those count? (Alchemic Muse is at the top of my wishlist right now)
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/AlchemicMuse


Ahh yes thank you I knew there was a company I was forgetting! Ok maybe a small order...*buys all the things*


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I was looking at this shop earlier &amp; they have whipped soap souffles
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetClementineSoaps
> 
> I was admiring all of the adorable Fall products  :wub:


Oh, wow! Everything is so adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 4, 2014)

purple cat creatives has bath products and they also have whipped soaps https://www.etsy.com/shop/PurplecatCreatives?section_id=10280185&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_3


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

I just received my HoG order today, yay! I will be trying out some products tonight, but haven't decided what yet...decisions, decisions.

@@Kelly Silva, I've not yet tried HoG's whipped soaps, but I just received two, and I can tell you (just by looking at the product) that the HoG whipped soap is much lighter in texture than Alchemic Muse's cream soap. I believe I read somewhere on this thread that HoG's whipped soap lathers very well? Alchemic Muses's cream soaps lather very well also (with very little product needed), so they both have that in common for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After my bath tonight, I could compare them better, but I'm just throwing in my 2 cents worth now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

Well after adding 4 Alchemic Muse samples to my cart, the shipping came out to $9! Made each one almost $7 each, so no I am not doing that. And sometimes I am weird and refuse to order from a company if their website/etsy store is unorganized/hard to navigate. Purple Cat Creatives was hard to find what the Halloween scents were without clicking on each product first to read it. Hmm...maybe I will just have to try another day.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 4, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I think Alchemic Muse refunds excess shipping charges? Can someone who has ordered from them confirm?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I was looking at this shop earlier &amp; they have whipped soap souffles
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetClementineSoaps
> 
> I was admiring all of the adorable Fall products :wub:


They have some very adorable products!

It's a good thing no one has a monthly indie soap/body type of box...I'd jump on that train so fast!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Kelly Silva I think Alchemic Muse refunds excess shipping charges? Can someone who has ordered from them confirm?


She does refund asap, and it appears on your account almost immediately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I think Alchemic Muse refunds excess shipping charges? Can someone who has ordered from them confirm?





Allison H said:


> She does refund asap, and it appears on your account almost immediately.


Ehh, I think I'm just not in a buying mood. Would rather just be charged the correct amount in the first place, as I would have no idea how much I'd get back. Thank you for the recommendations though! I'll come back to them when I'm not in a mood.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> She does refund asap, and it appears on your account almost immediately.


Yep, this is true. I usually see the refund within 24 hours, but usually in like... eight hours or so since she ships everything within a day or two.

ETA: I got my most recent Alchemic Muse order today and who was it that mentioned Wicked doesn't have a lot of lasting power? I think you're going to be right with my skin, as well, I got some on my finger when I was opening the vial and within 10 minutes the scent was gone. It was so nice while it lasted, though! I'll need to get some more coconut oil to help it stay put, since there aren't any Body Whips left in the scent (if there ever were).


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ehh, I think I'm just not in a buying mood. Would rather just be charged the correct amount in the first place, as I would have no idea how much I'd get back. Thank you for the recommendations though! I'll come back to them when I'm not in a mood.


That's very understandable, it took me a while to jump on board. I'm not sure why she hasn't corrected it in the etsy store...it seems like something that could be corrected.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well after adding 4 Alchemic Muse samples to my cart, the shipping came out to $9! Made each one almost $7 each, so no I am not doing that. And sometimes I am weird and refuse to order from a company if their website/etsy store is unorganized/hard to navigate. Purple Cat Creatives was hard to find what the Halloween scents were without clicking on each product first to read it. Hmm...maybe I will just have to try another day.


ack, I just linked to the etsy store bc it was the first link that popped up but if you go to their standalone site it's more clear, and they have a separate section for seasonal stuff  http://www.purplecat-creatives.com/#!seasonals/cg1c


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> ack, I just linked to the etsy store bc it was the first link that popped up but if you go to their standalone site it's more clear, and they have a separate section for seasonal stuff  http://www.purplecat-creatives.com/#!seasonals/cg1c


That's what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 4, 2014)

Love purple cat!! Never tried the whipped soap but I want to!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Yep, this is true. I usually see the refund within 24 hours, but usually in like... eight hours or so since she ships everything within a day or two.
> 
> ETA: I got my most recent Alchemic Muse order today and who was it that mentioned Wicked doesn't have a lot of lasting power? I think you're going to be right with my skin, as well, I got some on my finger when I was opening the vial and within 10 minutes the scent was gone. It was so nice while it lasted, though! I'll need to get some more coconut oil to help it stay put, since there aren't any Body Whips left in the scent (if there ever were).


You got my attention...coconut oil...does that make oils last longer?  If so, how much and how do you use it?  Everything has been facing so fast on me.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, who has ordered from Sugar &amp; Spite? Scent recommendations?
> 
> I think I'm going to grab some perfume oils &amp; lotions. Possibly soap. LOVE the packaging (yes, that is the main reason I'm ordering!)
> 
> ETA: Can I pick non-Halloween scents for this? https://www.etsy.com/listing/200139085/halloween-samples-deluxe-gift-box-choose I'm assuming so, since I only see five Halloween scents and there are six vials in the set..


There are six Halloween scents, but I assume you can pick non-Halloween as well, otherwise you wouldn't have to specify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used my Nocturne body milk today and I liked it so much I ended up ordering the perfume oil using my thank you coupon.  I haven't worn the other scents yet, but they smell good out of the bottle, and they do seem pretty true to the descriptions.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Yep, this is true. I usually see the refund within 24 hours, but usually in like... eight hours or so since she ships everything within a day or two.
> 
> ETA: I got my most recent Alchemic Muse order today and who was it that mentioned Wicked doesn't have a lot of lasting power? I think you're going to be right with my skin, as well, I got some on my finger when I was opening the vial and within 10 minutes the scent was gone. It was so nice while it lasted, though! I'll need to get some more coconut oil to help it stay put, since there aren't any Body Whips left in the scent (if there ever were).


LoL that was me! Thank you for the coconut oil idea, I never knew that helped! It would make sense that our skins might be similar (with scents), because I tend to like your fragrance choices, at least with the indie brands that I've seen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> LoL that was me! Thank you for the coconut oil idea, I never knew that helped! It would make sense that our skins might be similar (with scents), because I tend to like your fragrance choices, at least with the indie brands that I've seen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, what I do is just rub a teeny dab of coconut oil on my wrist or wherever I am putting the oil, and before it full absorbs into the skin, I apply the oil. On me, it works to kind of "hold" onto the perfume oil a bit longer, but a word of warning - if you like a perfume only on drydown, the coconut oil will prevent it from drying into the skin for usually 20-30 minutes longer than usual, so make sure you like the top notes!

I also don't know if this is an official trick, lol, just something I discovered trying to make a body spray last longer when I couldn't really afford high-end perfumes. :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I also don't know if this is an official trick, lol, just something I discovered trying to make a body spray last longer when I couldn't really afford high-end perfumes. :lol:


It's an official trick!  Jojoba oil works, too.  (Jojoba oil is actually a wax, btw, and won't go rancid like pretty much every other oil.)  People have been known to mix their perfume oil with jojoba oil in a rollerball to make it easier to deal with.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's an official trick!  Jojoba oil works, too.  (Jojoba oil is actually a wax, btw, and won't go rancid like pretty much every other oil.)  People have been known to mix their perfume oil with jojoba oil in a rollerball to make it easier to deal with.


Ohh, I like the jojoba idea! I actually think I might have some of that already... maybe not... will have to check, though. Whatever works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

Erk.  So the Espionage Kickstarter hit the subscription box stretch goal, and now they have revealed one last stretch goal:  If they hit $127k, everyone at $25 and up get a free glitter Baker Street wrap, and everyone at $50 and up get a free glitter Lunar Phase wrap.  These are IN ADDITION TO the previous stretch goals, so if you're at $50 or up, you would get two backer-exclusive glitter Baker Street wraps, two backer-exclusive glitter Lunar Phase wraps, and one random wrap.  FIVE free extra wraps.  So if you're at $300 or up, you get twelve free wraps via the subscription boxes and five free wraps from the other stretch goals.  SEVENTEEN FREE WRAPS!  I honestly don't know how I'll manage to wear all of the wraps I'll be ending up with.  I *really* hope that my Midsummer and Secret Santa are fandom-oriented nail wrap-friendly people because I have a feeling some of these are going to end up earmarked for those exchanges!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Experimenting with making my own eye shadows today, now that I have jars to put them in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Experimenting with making my own eye shadows today, now that I have jars to put them in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That sounds fun! I ordered some jars for my growing sample collection, they should be here tomorrow!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

Man, maybe I'm getting confused or it's the lack of sleep, but does Shiro's eye shadows only come with artwork if you buy full sized or does it also come with the mini jars? I'm confusing MYSELF, I think.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Erk.  So the Espionage Kickstarter hit the subscription box stretch goal, and now they have revealed one last stretch goal:  If they hit $127k, everyone at $25 and up get a free glitter Baker Street wrap, and everyone at $50 and up get a free glitter Lunar Phase wrap.  These are IN ADDITION TO the previous stretch goals, so if you're at $50 or up, you would get two backer-exclusive glitter Baker Street wraps, two backer-exclusive glitter Lunar Phase wraps, and one random wrap.  FIVE free extra wraps.  So if you're at $300 or up, you get twelve free wraps via the subscription boxes and five free wraps from the other stretch goals.  SEVENTEEN FREE WRAPS!  I honestly don't know how I'll manage to wear all of the wraps I'll be ending up with.  I *really* hope that my Midsummer and Secret Santa are fandom-oriented nail wrap-friendly people because I have a feeling some of these are going to end up earmarked for those exchanges!


Enable me. I'm at $60 but I'm thinking about getting the $150 "just wraps" but I'm having a hard time justifying it...


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Man, maybe I'm getting confused or it's the lack of sleep, but does Shiro's eye shadows only come with artwork if you buy full sized or does it also come with the mini jars? I'm confusing MYSELF, I think.


Artwork is only on the full sized jars for Shiro. I sure WISH it were on minis though!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 5, 2014)

Backstreets makeup company order was in my mailbox! Swatch fest tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Man, maybe I'm getting confused or it's the lack of sleep, but does Shiro's eye shadows only come with artwork if you buy full sized or does it also come with the mini jars? I'm confusing MYSELF, I think.


Usually only on the full-sized jars.  I'm not sure whether they might be doing them on minis for the Halloween collection, though.



ohsailor said:


> Enable me. I'm at $60 but I'm thinking about getting the $150 "just wraps" but I'm having a hard time justifying it...


So at $60, you get your six U-pick wraps and goodie bag plus the five freebies, for a per-wrap average of $5.45.  There are two $150 levels.  At the Kerrigan Queen of Blades level, you would get eighteen U-pick wraps (no goodie bag), the five freebies, AND a month of the sub.  That's 27 wraps, for an average of $5.56 per wrap, which is a little more than the $60 level, but it's cheaper than using add-on money for wraps.  If you go for the Zoe Washburne level, that's 12 U-pick wraps, a t-shirt, a goodie bag, the five backer freebies, and a month of the sub, bringing your wrap total to 21 and the per-wrap price to $7.14 if you disregard the fact that you also get the t-shirt.  The t-shirt add-on price is $20, btw.

And it turns out that this won't be the *last* stretch goal after all!  If we hit it (we're less than $500 away), there will apparently be *another* one, and probably more after that, given the rate we're racking up the pledges.  And it sounds like all of the rest of the stretch goals will be freebies.  I'm hoping for nail files for sealing the edges.  I've heard glass ones are the best for this.  I have a glass file from Julep, but I would love one from Espionage more.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 5, 2014)

Couple of Haus of Gloi reviews:

Last night I tried their butter bomb in "Pumpkins!" and the smell was amazing! They are small and you crinkle them up under running bath water. They do not fizz, they do not bubble. It made the water a bit cloudy but did not color or tint the water. If you are looking for Lush effects, these may be disappointing.
However, they totally provide an amazing aroma, are full of moisturizing oils for your skin and are cost friendly at $2.50 each. I LOVE them. After smelling "Fall Air" I am not the biggest fan of the scent, but my husband is!

Second review is of the Whipped Soaps. I got the scent "Pumpkin Patch" from the Reverie. The texture is a bit like cooking crisco and marshmallow fluff, Stiff, kinda thick, but also fluffy. Its strange. When applied to dry skin it feels very similar to rubbing a light layer of crisco on your skin but when applied to wet skin it goes on super smooth and silk. It does not bubble/sud up much. More of a velvety soap you rub in and rinse off. 
I want to like Pumpkin Patch, but its a very heavy earthy scent and I can't make out the note that I am not fond of. I cant decide if it will grow on me or not but again, the husband loves it so that's good!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

Oof, I had somehow managed to not swatch this month's VC before today.  I knew Wadsworth was magical in the jar, but OMG.  Swatches do not give this one justice.  If  you didn't get the VC, run, don't walk, and order it from the overstock page.  Push small children and slow-moving animals out of the way.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Couple of Haus of Gloi reviews:
> 
> Last night I tried their butter bomb in "Pumpkins!" and the smell was amazing! They are small and you crinkle them up under running bath water. They do not fizz, they do not bubble. It made the water a bit cloudy but did not color or tint the water. If you are looking for Lush effects, these may be disappointing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these reviews!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Usually only on the full-sized jars.  I'm not sure whether they might be doing them on minis for the Halloween collection, though.
> 
> So at $60, you get your six U-pick wraps and goodie bag plus the five freebies, for a per-wrap average of $5.45.  There are two $150 levels.  At the Kerrigan Queen of Blades level, you would get eighteen U-pick wraps (no goodie bag), the five freebies, AND a month of the sub.  That's 27 wraps, for an average of $5.56 per wrap, which is a little more than the $60 level, but it's cheaper than using add-on money for wraps.  If you go for the Zoe Washburne level, that's 12 U-pick wraps, a t-shirt, a goodie bag, the five backer freebies, and a month of the sub, bringing your wrap total to 21 and the per-wrap price to $7.14 if you disregard the fact that you also get the t-shirt.  The t-shirt add-on price is $20, btw.
> 
> And it turns out that this won't be the *last* stretch goal after all!  If we hit it (we're less than $500 away), there will apparently be *another* one, and probably more after that, given the rate we're racking up the pledges.  And it sounds like all of the rest of the stretch goals will be freebies.  I'm hoping for nail files for sealing the edges.  I've heard glass ones are the best for this.  I have a glass file from Julep, but I would love one from Espionage more.


I wish one of the $250 slots was still open. I'd do it in a flash!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oof, I had somehow managed to not swatch this month's VC before today.  I knew Wadsworth was magical in the jar, but OMG.  Swatches do not give this one justice.  If  you didn't get the VC, run, don't walk, and order it from the overstock page.  Push small children and slow-moving animals out of the way.


Or let me send you my sample of Wadsworth! Please! I'm pretty desperate because I am running out of room, and I am still subscribed to both the VC and i+ta subs. :wacko:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I wish one of the $250 slots was still open. I'd do it in a flash!


If you kind of camp out on the campaign page, they open up randomly and get snatched up super fast.  I'm not about to give mine up, though. I'll give up my six-month subscription add-on first.

(I was second on the campaign in general, then I went back almost immediately and increased my pledge, so I ended up being either the first or second person to grab a Diana Prince.  I am desperately curious to see what I end up with!  Last time around, I heard it was mostly eyeshadow and lipgloss, which I would be perfectly fine with since I only have about a dozen of their shadows and two of their lip serums, and I'm a huge pigment collector.  Even if I end up with doubles, hey, Midsummer!  Secret Santa!  Swapping for wraps since I won't get very many from the campaign itself!)


----------



## BSquared (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok so went through my backstreets makeup company order, some thoughts:

Overall, LOVE. She offers a sampler pack for $5 that includes 10 sample baggies. Samples are *slightly* smaller than sample baggies from shiro, GDE etc but at .50 each I think they're generously sized. You can pick your colors. She's based out of canada. Order placed late 9/13, shipped 9/21, and arrived either today or yesterday (didn't check the mail yesterday. DERP). Shipping was around $2, I know my total was 7 something.

So I told her to surprise me with colors, with my only stipulation to be please no blue, orange, or red. She sent me FOURTEEN samples. FOURTEEN FOR $5. Here's what she sent, minus 2 that I didn't even realize we're in there until post-picture





Overall, they are beautiful and I am very happy with them. She did a great job with color selection, one of the colors was ever so slightly sheer but it had a ton of glitter so I ain't mad. Yeah, go buy some samples for $5, I still can't get over how cheap that is.

A few swatches (edit: bare skin):




Left side top to bottom: raven (black), dirty reggae (dark brown with redish glitter), thirsty Thursday (more peach than this is picking up because inside lights), flabbergast (this one was a little sheer but it's ok. It's a light-ish brown with some serious, serious blue glitter in it. Think mac blue brown only not as dark and glitter on crack. I can't find this in her store, not sure if it's a preview or discontinued. It's pretty)

Right side top to bottom: Corcra (purple with pink shift/glitter. Darker than the photo let's on. Super pretty), mathletes (this looks green tinged white in the bag but has a pink shift in it that is SO PRETTY), luigi's chain (black with some witchcraft glitter that sort of looks purple, then looks teal, then looks darker green. Lovely.), meatloaf again (coopery beautifulness).

Yay for random orders working out.

Unrelated: still no VD order. This means an order got to me from canada before Florida. It's in the mail! YEAHOK.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think what I like best about the HoG s'mores product is the burnt smell, oddly enough. I just love it.

Does anyone know of any other scents like that? Like burnt yet sweet, and not masculine. I think s'mores has a 'touch of woodsmoke' whatever that means. Is there any charred wood scents? I think that would be cool.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think what I like best about the HoG s'mores product is the burnt smell, oddly enough. I just love it.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other scents like that? Like burnt yet sweet, and not masculine. I think s'mores has a 'touch of woodsmoke' whatever that means. Is there any charred wood scents? I think that would be cool.


It looks like  Solstice Scents has a bunch (I was looking for whipped soaps this morning and started looking through their perfumes)...

I read a blogpost by workingwithmonolids that said that Maplewood Inn (http://www.solsticescents.com/MAPLEWOOD-INN-PERFUME--Maple-Woods-Amber-Benzoin-A-Roaring-Fire-A-Hot-Cup-Of-Frothy-Vanilla-Chai_p_498.html) dries down to a smokey scent on her (I mention this because smoke isn't directly mentioned in the notes).

Solstice Scents also has a lot of perfumes where "smoke" is mentioned directly in the description.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

Backstreets has a Freaks and Geeks Collections. BACKSTREETS HAS A FREAKS AND GEEKS COLLECTION.

*heavy breathing*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Backstreets has a Freaks and Geeks Collections. BACKSTREETS HAS A FREAKS AND GEEKS COLLECTION.
> 
> *heavy breathing*


Ahhh pretending I didn't see this! Freaks &amp; Geeks was/is the absolute best.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think what I like best about the HoG s'mores product is the burnt smell, oddly enough. I just love it.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other scents like that? Like burnt yet sweet, and not masculine. I think s'mores has a 'touch of woodsmoke' whatever that means. Is there any charred wood scents? I think that would be cool.


I don't know how much this list will help you, and it's extensive, but I tend to gravitate to "smoke" scents, so the spoiler might have more options for you. The CP list is everything that I ordered, and I know you just also ordered from them, so I know you're familiar with their extensive list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's also Alchemic Muse's Bonfire scent, which I absolutely LOVE (I own almost all of her products in this scent)!



Spoiler



ALCHEMIC MUSE

Bonfire - Fall Air, Mulled Cider, Woodsmoke

COCOA PINK

Apple Cinnamon Funnel Cake~ inspired by a quaint little shop in the Georgia Mountains. We just had to make a scent based on their fabulous apple cinnamon funnel cakes topped off with a dusting of powdered sugar.

Black Forest - The haunting fragrance of Scotch pine boughs, burning firewood and dried fall leaves married with CP's warm sensual amber note.

Bonfire Pumpkins - This scent started out as an accident then turned into my personal all time favorite scent. This year I decided to share. We accidentally mixed Pumpkin porridge with Marshmallow Fireside and created a sensational creamy bonfire scent with notes of maple oats drizzled with pure golden clover honey, a pinch of muscovado sugar all topped with a dollop of sugared pumpkin puree plus toasted vanilla marshmallows over a roaring fire. This is a smoky scent.

Country Kitchen - With a slight chill in the air the delicious fragrances of cocoa and vanilla infused rum raisin cookies dipped in powdered sugar combined with just a touch of freshly baked bread warms you from the inside out

Cozy Cabin In the Woods - White Cedar trees heavily laden with soft piles of snow, sweet sandalwood, crackling freshly chopped firewood roaring from inside the glowing fireplace with the heavenly aromas of creamy sugared vanilla and gingerbread floating through the air.

Fear of Ghosts (Phasmophobia) - Glowing marshmallow orbs and smoky vanilla spectral mists swirl aimlessly around an old bonfire in the Crisp October night air – Fresh vanilla puffed marshmallows, toasted marshmallows, hints of bonfire smoke among scattered sharp grains of white rice to ward unwelcome spirits away.

Fear of Pumpkins (Cucurbitophobia) – Sweet pumpkin entombed inside soft pale cupcakes topped with whipped buttercream frosting next to a frightful blend of sugared pralines and pumpkin bread.

Fear of Spiders (Arachnophobia) – Dragon’s blood resin, the memorable scent of fine pipe tobacco, chopped bundles of firewood, fragrant sprigs of wormwood and bright scarlet apples.

Fear Of Witches (Wiccaphobia) – Warm baked bread fresh from the oven, gentle wisps of bonfire smoke drifting through the frigid autumn air and smooth buttery caramel sprinkled with coarse black sea salt is your best bet in keeping them at bay.

Halloween in Dublin – Flake pipe tobacco blended with deep bourbon vanilla and ghost white rainier cherries.

Hot Ginger Cider - Hot mulled apple cider swirled with traces of sugared ginger and a soft hint of a roaring fireplace.

Jingle Berry –bayberry bushes in a lush forest mingling with a tart and perfectly spiced pomegranate cider.

Mexican Hot Cocoa - A steaming mug of creamy gourmet hot chocolate infused with fresh milk and stirred with a cinnamon stick.

Night Before Christmas - Delicate Douglas Fir boughs adorned with sparkling festive ornaments warmed by flames of a roaring fireplace while bright candy canes rest next to a plate of vanilla laced sugar cookies set out for Santa's arrival.

Santa’s Workshop – All the wonderful scents you might find in Santa’s workshop. Candy canes and chocolates mingle with freshly sanded wooden toys and swirls of tobacco from Santa’s pipe.

Sleigh Ride – Dashing through the snow on a wooden sleigh, passing by frozen mulberry bushes; Finally, coming to a halt at the bottom of the slope where pipe smoke lingers in the winter air.

Spicebomb - Bergamot, Grapefruit, Cinnamon Leaf, Pink Pepper, Lavandin, Chilli, Saffron, Elemi, Vetiver, Balsam Fir, Tobacco Accord, White Leather Accord.

Victorian Forest- The serene landscape of snow-laden pine trees where a single chrysanthemum begins to wilt, while, whispers of candy canes and sweet vanilla waft through the forest.

Warm Mittens – This fragrance evokes the memory of sitting around a campfire, holding a steamy mug of hot cocoa with marshmallows while wearing the woolliest, warmest pair of mittens.

White Bonfire - Ghostly white birch trees and cedar wood surround a blazing fire fueled by freshly chopped firewood accented by delicate hints of chilly ozone tinged mint.

Winter’s Night–Woodsy smell of a winter’s night in the country. Blended with tangy fruits, pines and a warm, smoky scent.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 5, 2014)

Whyyyyyyy did I look at cocoa pink's website? I am on a no buy. I am on a no buy.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm trying to be better about swatching, here is my recent order from Notoriously Morbid. Left, bottom to top are the Slay Me 3 in I Call it Mr. Pointy, 5 By 5 and Lost in L.A. Right from bottom to top are The Winchester Gospels in Hallelujah (my favorite), Sympathy For the Devil and Visions.







It's too bad my camera can't pick up the fine shift in Hallellujah, because it is just so, so pretty. The other two are heavy on the shimmer, as you can tell. In opinion time, I hate to say anything negative because these colors are so beautiful, but the mattes of the Slay Me 3 collection seem a little difficult to work with. :/ Hopefully I can be proven wrong!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

Sad face!  I'm still waiting for shipping on my Winchester Gospels, and I ordered the evening it was released!  On the up side, Carrie did say they should all be out by Tuesday night.  AKA the season premiere.  And I can't watch it until the weekend -- probably Sunday -- anyway due to my schedule, so I'm going to cross my fingers and hope it's here by then.  It just feels *wrong* to not have the shadows before I watch the show!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sad face!  I'm still waiting for shipping on my Winchester Gospels, and I ordered the evening it was released!  On the up side, Carrie did say they should all be out by Tuesday night.  AKA the season premiere.  And I can't watch it until the weekend -- probably Sunday -- anyway due to my schedule, so I'm going to cross my fingers and hope it's here by then.  It just feels *wrong* to not have the shadows before I watch the show!


Yeah I might wait to watch the premiere until mine get here too! I'm actually not even finished with season 9 so, I have to power through that too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

I completely forgot about my Winchester Gospels order (and glass lip tints)! I actually got a shipping notice yesterday and thought it was for my VC already, but it must be for that order instead. 

It's going to be such a good mail week!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I completely forgot about my Winchester Gospels order (and glass lip tints)! I actually got a shipping notice yesterday and thought it was for my VC already, but it must be for that order instead.
> 
> It's going to be such a good mail week!


The subject lines of VC shipments say the month and VC!  So if it doesn't say something like "Oct VC," chances are that it's your order, and your VC will follow later!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

I just got my NM order yesterday and forgot about it a little, so everyone's should be soon! I apologize for how dry and crinkly my skin is - fall and spring are bad times of year, I sweat a ton and get superdry skin and bad rashes. Ugh, that was TMI. I hate the weather changes.

Actually, though, I just realized that could account for how hard the mattes were to get even - hopefully application on the lid will be much smoother. Ha ha, I made an eyeshadow pun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited not for bad puns but bad typos/grammar.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 5, 2014)

@@Allison H - Thank you! I should definitely check out Alchemic Muse Bonfire, that sounds right up my alley...and CP Fear of Ghosts sounds pretty darn close to HoG Smores so I may need to stock up on that to hold me over once I run out of Smores.  I seriously can't wait for our CP orders to come.  I am WAY TOO EXCITED for that stuff!

Thanks @@chibimorph!  Another indie to check out! I can't believe that 6 months ago I didn't even know these places existed and now that's all I wanna use.  Mainstream stuff just seems so boring now lol.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Mainstream stuff just seems so boring now lol.


Now you know why I just sigh and roll my eyes at whatever fragrance samples show up in my Birchbox/Sample Society/etc.!  I don't want to smell like half the people walking down the street.  I want to smell like "an in-between place, sacred and tangibly magickal in innumerable cultures and faiths."  (BPAL Crossroads.  Actual notes:  "A chill twilit garden of blooms over dry earth and mosses, heavily laden with incense and offertory herbs.")  Just for one example.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

Just got tracking for my Victorian Disco order...can't wait to see if it actually updates!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got tracking for my Victorian Disco order...can't wait to see if it actually updates!


Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It's coming from Illinois, so it shouldn't take long to get to me once (if) it actually starts moving. Come to me, House Points Collection!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's coming from Illinois, so it shouldn't take long to get to me once (if) it actually starts moving. Come to me, House Points Collection!


Oh no she didn't get that fixed yet, it's not, she moved to Florida, but her Paypal still says Illinois.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

Welp, just gone done in at Cocoa Pink, there was so much to choose from I could have gone nuts. I held it to a reasonable 6 sample drams. Of which I will probably need at least five full sized. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh no she didn't get that fixed yet, it's not, she moved to Florida, but her Paypal still says Illinois.


Ohhh yeah forgot about that whole debacle.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 5, 2014)

My very first HoG order was mis-delivered and I got my neighbor's box of baby formula samples instead whyyyyyyyyyyyy whyyyyyyyyy why do bad things happen to mostly-good people whyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok I need everyone's help...I _need_ a dupe of Aromaleigh's discontinued shadow Talisman. I have a sample and it's amazing. I've looked everywhere, and the only thing that possibly comes close is Darling Girl's Cosmopolitan: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_816/Cosmopolitan-Eye-Shadow.htm

Help!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oof, I had somehow managed to not swatch this month's VC before today.  I knew Wadsworth was magical in the jar, but OMG.  Swatches do not give this one justice.  If  you didn't get the VC, run, don't walk, and order it from the overstock page.  Push small children and slow-moving animals out of the way.


Today's makeup was your fault. (Or rather, I should say, you inspired my makeup today!) haha. 

Lid is NM Wadsworth all over *I wish the photo picked up the shift a bit better*, and my lower waterline is Aromaleigh's Ambre. I was feeling "Autumn" today.  (Non Indie: The liner is Pacifica's Fringe and lips are NYX Vamp Lip Cream in Enamored)





*I was not driving fyi*


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok I need everyone's help...I _need_ a dupe of Aromaleigh's discontinued shadow Talisman. I have a sample and it's amazing. I've looked everywhere, and the only thing that possibly comes close is Darling Girl's Cosmopolitan: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_816/Cosmopolitan-Eye-Shadow.htm
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...


Let me see if I have anything in my collection. I agree though, Talisman is to die for....


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok I need everyone's help...I _need_ a dupe of Aromaleigh's discontinued shadow Talisman. I have a sample and it's amazing. I've looked everywhere, and the only thing that possibly comes close is Darling Girl's Cosmopolitan: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_816/Cosmopolitan-Eye-Shadow.htm
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...


Holy moly I need that.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok I need everyone's help...I _need_ a dupe of Aromaleigh's discontinued shadow Talisman. I have a sample and it's amazing. I've looked everywhere, and the only thing that possibly comes close is Darling Girl's Cosmopolitan: http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_816/Cosmopolitan-Eye-Shadow.htm
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...


In heartbreaking news, I cant find anything in my collection that has both that color and that metallic finish...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried though, good luck! Hopefully someone else has something! *hugs*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

@ I used Ambre today too! It's so pretty I just went ahead and ordered a full size. First time I was compelled to order a full size immediately after wearing it once!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> In heartbreaking news, I cant find anything in my collection that has both that color and that metallic finish...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried though, good luck! Hopefully someone else has something! *hugs*


Oh thanks for checking! I may have to beg her to bring it back. There's just nothing like it.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Ahh, you have a sample already? I have a full size Talisman and was going to offer to share some, but that won't help in the long run. It is a really beautiful color, though, one of my faves!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think what I like best about the HoG s'mores product is the burnt smell, oddly enough. I just love it.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other scents like that? Like burnt yet sweet, and not masculine. I think s'mores has a 'touch of woodsmoke' whatever that means. Is there any charred wood scents? I think that would be cool.


firebird cinders is a slightly sweet woodsmoke scent.  they also have a perfume called woodsmoke and vanilla that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Kelly Silva Ahh, you have a sample already? I have a full size Talisman and was going to offer to share some, but that won't help in the long run. It is a really beautiful color, though, one of my faves!


Yeah I have a sample, but you're right. I'm probably going to try and find a dupe, or put the word out on IMAM tomorrow. Honestly, if I have to I might even try to make it myself, that way I'll never run out.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Urgh, how sad is it that I just told myself that the sooner I go to bed, the sooner I can get up and use Wadsworth?

And I realized today that there have been rusts in every VC -- including the October one -- except the second, but I'm somehow not bored with them yet.  Very weird, especially since rust is *not* a color I ever would have expected to go bonkers over.  Or even like.  Or be willing to try out.  Then again, these rusts are *wildly* different from each other, and that green in Wadsworth turns it into something magical.  It really makes me wish I had known about this stuff when the first collection was available!  Oh, well.  At least I have the others.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 6, 2014)

@kellysilva if you find a dupe of Talisman let me know where you got it. I have a sample as well &amp; must have a full size. I wanted to cry like a baby when I got on her website &amp; realized it was discontinued!!!!!

I love Aromaleigh's pigments. They are crazy amazing! The metallic looks are to die for &amp; her duo chromed are amazing!!! I'm really looking forward to her super shifting Christmas collection. It sounds like it's going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Today's mission is to stop at Michaels after work to get another fishing tackle/bead organizer because I filled the first one up already! I transferred tons of samples baggies to jars this weekend but no more room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Tamarin thank you! Woodsmoke and vanilla sounds perfect!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh thanks for checking! I may have to beg her to bring it back. There's just nothing like it.





Kelly Silva said:


> Oh thanks for checking! I may have to beg her to bring it back. There's just nothing like it.


Maybe ask her how many jars are in a batch and if you can get commitments for that many would she make one?  I would buy one.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 6, 2014)

Every time I go to look at the Cocoa Pink scent list I get too excited and overwhelmed. I've only made it to the Cs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

Little Sparrow is up!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Maybe ask her how many jars are in a batch and if you can get commitments for that many would she make one? I would buy one.


I love this idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Little Sparrow is up!


And with that I need suggestions from anyone that has tried the lip jellies before.  Best colors?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> And with that I need suggestions from anyone that has tried the lip jellies before.  Best colors?


Ohh, I have Plum Brandy and adoooore it. I am going to pick up Cherry Pop right now too. And the Rust Lipstick bc why the heck not. Also, her mini jellies are such an amazing size. I've had mine all summer and a) not only did it NOT melt in AZ but b ) it is going strong and will last for a long while. 

I ordered The Horsemen FS Perfume and Pumpkin Eater Hair Oil on Friday from my phone in a dreamy haze from HoG. Cannot WAIT to finally have my hands on Horsemen. Hopefully I love it. I went balls to the walls and blindly ordered FS.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 6, 2014)

I really hope Little Sparrow brings back more of her old blush and lip colors! And it looks like she expanded her eyeshadow collection (including matte shades), so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Baroque Cosmetics just released a Spirited Away collection (called Always With Me): http://baroquecosmetics.storenvy.com/

Baroque also has a Howl's Moving Castle collection called A Heart's a Heavy Burden.

I mentioned in an IMAM thread that I wanted a Kingdom Hearts collection to exist.... and the owner of Baroque Cosmetics told me that she has one coming out in December! Since that is my birth month... I will most likely be grabbing both Miyazaki collections and the Kingdom Hearts collection then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Little Sparrow is up!


Oh man...this eyeliner......https://little-sparrow-cosmetics.lemonstand.com/product/nautical-liner

:wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Maybe ask her how many jars are in a batch and if you can get commitments for that many would she make one?  I would buy one.


I emailed her, we will see!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh man...this eyeliner......https://little-sparrow-cosmetics.lemonstand.com/product/nautical-liner
> 
> :wub:


I just ordered that very one.  I have been wanting a blue gel.  Great chance to try her formula.



rachelshine said:


> Ohh, I have Plum Brandy and adoooore it. I am going to pick up Cherry Pop right now too. And the Rust Lipstick bc why the heck not. Also, her mini jellies are such an amazing size. I've had mine all summer and a) not only did it NOT melt in AZ but b ) it is going strong and will last for a long while.


I picked up Cherry Pop and Oh My Papaya.  I really liked the Plum Brandy, but I have a lot of purple leaning lip colors right now and thought I might be on overload.  I also went with a Fuchsia Zone lipstick and minis of both Lip Cremes.

I also picked up some of the Fall Matte eyeshadows, I really don't have any matte's in my collection.  These will be a lot of good neutrals. And I got samples of a couple of blushes and a highlighter.  I have never tried a yellow blush before.  It may not work at all with my complexion, but I thought if nothing else I can layer it to warm up some reds.

I am so excited!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

YAYYYY MY HELLO WAFFLE ORDER IS COMPLETE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YAYYYY MY HELLO WAFFLE ORDER IS COMPLETE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ME TOO!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I emailed her, we will see!


I'd be into buying one if she will make a batch! (I'd buy 2 letsbereal)


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me in as well! I need to check if I ordered a sample when I made my discontinued order awhile back.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

I just went back through my orders, and I forgot that I requested Crimson Horror as one of my free minis with my Notoriously Morbid order, and it looks like it could be a close dupe of Talisman. Once that gets here, I will do some comparison swatches, but here is the website swatch:


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone has posted pics of the I+TA October sub on IMAM if anyone wants a sneak peek.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Ooh, mine is sitting in my mailbox right now!

Also, just a wee bit more than four hours until the end of the Espionage Kickstarter! Act now or prepare to be jealous!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

I forgot to share my creations from yesterday! Both need more glitter (always) but other than that I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out!

Also, the camera on my phone is horrible. 


ETA: I ordered some darker colors to play with because all I have right now is basic 'pop' colors &amp; they're all super bright. I like bright, but I like dark more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my Haus of Gloi order! I am in love with Elevenses. Old Cider Haus is my favorite of the fall scents that I ordered. I'm not sure about Pumpkin Patch or Pumpkin Eater yet. I need to smell them on my skin. My free sample was Ghost Puffs, which I was super excited to find. It smells exactly like home made rice krispy treats to me.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I have a sample, but you're right. I'm probably going to try and find a dupe, or put the word out on IMAM tomorrow. Honestly, if I have to I might even try to make it myself, that way I'll never run out.


There's at least one company that does custom shadows, I think it's Dawn Eyes and their prices are supposed to be very reasonable. I think she prefers not to do dupes of indie shadows, but if the color is DC'ed then it should be ok.


----------



## booperz (Oct 6, 2014)

The Haus of Gloi Autumn perfume oil restock just happened!!

http://www.hausofgloi.com/collections/autumn-perfume-oil


----------



## BSquared (Oct 6, 2014)

I GOT GHOSTPUFFS OIL!! There is PROOF THE INDIE GODS LOVE ME!!!!

OMG finally my timing works out where I could actually get it!

And literally 5 minutes after my "ooo look at me my no buy is going so well" post. HA! Ah well it's worth it I am SO EXCITED! I may have thrown in a blood orange marshmallow full size too just because it sounds delicious.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Someone has posted pics of the I+TA October sub on IMAM if anyone wants a sneak peek.


I managed to get one last week, first ever. Do you figure this will be October's? And do you how how long it takes for shipping?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

booperz said:


> The Haus of Gloi Autumn perfume oil restock just happened!!
> 
> http://www.hausofgloi.com/collections/autumn-perfume-oil


Everyone welcome @@booperz! She is my real life indie friend who gave me tons of awesome samples! 

In Haus of Gloi news, I got Blood Orange Marshmallow which was the only Candy Bowl perfume I missed out on! Yay!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

@@booperz welcome @@Kelly Silva IRL friend!! TY for posting the restock info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Debating if I should go for another order or not...Also wondering if they'd combine my shipping/refund one of them seeing as I ordered a mere few days ago LOL. 

Just wanna say Kiss My Sass is ABSURD. Ordered like an hour ago and already have a shipping notification and a message from the owner that my package will go out tomorrow. Hells yes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> TY for posting the restock info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Debating if I should go for another order or not...Also wondering if they'd combine my shipping/refund one of them seeing as I ordered a mere few days ago LOL.


If your order hasn't shipped yet, they will probably combine it. You don't even need to do anything, they are pretty good at catching that when they make orders.


----------



## booperz (Oct 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@booperz welcome @@Kelly Silva IRL friend!! TY for posting the restock info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Debating if I should go for another order or not...Also wondering if they'd combine my shipping/refund one of them seeing as I ordered a mere few days ago LOL.
> 
> Just wanna say Kiss My Sass is ABSURD. Ordered like an hour ago and already have a shipping notification and a message from the owner that my package will go out tomorrow. Hells yes.


Of course! I was too excited about the restock and noticed that most people didn't know it was happening so I figured I would drop in and mention it! 

They should combine it! I think their shipping software pulls up all orders made by the same Paypal address. As long as you didn't get a shipping notification yet, they should be able to combine it.  When they do ship it, you'll get your refund.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If your order hasn't shipped yet, they will probably combine it. You don't even need to do anything, they are pretty good at catching that when they make orders.


I'm thinking I am going to get a Salted Caramel, Hazelnut Latte, and somehow idk how, Pumpkin Queen Whipped Soap that is still in my cart from the original restock a few weeks ago! I feel like bc the Pumpkin Queen stayed in the cart, it's like I _should_ order it right....or is that just asking for it not to make it to me precious grabby hands.

HAAA, just kidding. It was the cart goddesses fraking with me. Byyye Pumpkin Queen Whipped Soap.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness, my nose is happy today.  Black Viloet was waiting n me when I got home.  I LOVE Celebration and will want a full size as soon as she reopens.  If anyone doesn't want their sample, I would be happy to give it a home.  I like Paper Dolls, but the man of the moment told me Celebration smelled like a woman and Paper Dolls smelled like  cat.  So I may regret the full size Paper Dolls purchase.  Or maybe his moment will be over soon...  Sge sent me an Ear Grey freebie, this one I am not so sure about.  So far I do like Steel Petals.  I ran out of body parts, but still need to try Red Lotus, Valley of the Temples and Madam Pele.  So far these are my favorites of the Indie scents.  Oh and I got the anniversary Shiro shadow which looks lovely.

I also received my GDE, with the Oct gap color and the Wed special.  

My Shiro palette came,with a fee jar of Ghosts of colors past.

My samples from Portland Black Lipstick company came.  And I am pretty disappointed in how lovely they look as I swore I would not order from this company again.  I ordered on Aug 20, and she did not ship my order until I asked about it last week.  From what I can gather that is pretty standard.  She doesn't ship until you go asking and then gives some excuse about being behind because of the holidays.  Um, Aug and Sept have what holidays that are big for lipstick orders???  Plus for $2 the samples are a joke.  Barely a smear of  lipstick in a baggie.  I would say if you do order, inquire about shipment time FIRST.  So when you don't get your order in a reasonable time (her email said normal is 3-5 days) you can quote the email.  And then after you place the order respond to the one she send you saying it will be sent by a certain time with your odder number and a comment that you will expect to seed it by x date then.  Also, don't waste your money on the samples.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I managed to get one last week, first ever. Do you figure this will be October's? And do you how how long it takes for shipping?


It will be for Oct.  My guess is shipping should be done by the end of this week, but that is just a guess.  I have nt seen a formal announcement.  I have not gotten my shipping notification yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

Aromaleigh got back to me, they have enough to make some jars of Talisman! Anyone who wants one (or 2, or 3...) PM me with your count! She's going to make and batch a put it up on the Clearance site for us! I told her to wait until I get an official count, as a batch is 10 jars.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I managed to get one last week, first ever. Do you figure this will be October's? And do you how how long it takes for shipping?





marigoldsue said:


> It will be for Oct.  My guess is shipping should be done by the end of this week, but that is just a guess.  I have nt seen a formal announcement.  I have not gotten my shipping notification yet.


I just received mine!  (I'm usually the first one here to get this sub because I'm pretty much a straight shot up the freeway in a major city.)  I have a sample sub, so I was *extremely* confused when I opened the package and found not clamshells but what appears to be at least 3g (if not 5g.  They're the same dimensions as GDE jars, but the plastic walls might be thicker) jars.  And FOUR shadows.  And a blush.  And three samples, including a Spectrum Cosmetics lip gloss in what I believe is a 3g jar.  AND THAT IS NOT ALL.  But I will stop there.

(And as a side note, the Espionage Kickstarter ends in a little over half an hour, and so many stretch goals have been unlocked that I will be getting FOUR glittery Baker Street and FOUR glittery Lunar Phase wraps!  I'm going to go take a shower now, and then I'll settle in to watch the last few minutes rack up the dollars.  I'm hoping for a miracle that results in a last-minute surge to $150k.)


----------



## Shalott (Oct 6, 2014)

@@marigoldsue You can have my Celebration mini if you want it - it is too fruity for me!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

Random aside, HoG Olde Cide Haus smells so good. I really didn't know what I'd think of it, but I love slathering the body butter all up on me.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Aromaleigh got back to me, they have enough to make some jars of Talisman! Anyone who wants one (or 2, or 3...) PM me with your count! She's going to make and batch a put it up on the Clearance site for us! I told her to wait until I get an official count, as a batch is 10 jars.


Wait a minute, she is going to make a new batch for us AND let us have it at the clearance price???  That is what I call AMAZING customer service.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got my Haus of Gloi order! *I am in love with Elevenses*. Old Cider Haus is my favorite of the fall scents that I ordered. I'm not sure about Pumpkin Patch or Pumpkin Eater yet. I need to smell them on my skin. My free sample was Ghost Puffs, which I was super excited to find. It smells exactly like home made rice krispy treats to me.


isn't that the best?  I hope they never discontinue it!   I love ol cider haus as well - has anyone gotten the corn cakes yet?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Wait a minute, she is going to make a new batch for us AND let us have it at the clearance price???  That is what I call AMAZING customer service.


Right!? I guess that's easiest for them to do, but still really generous.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 6, 2014)

I received a GDE order I made a couple of days ago, and the October GWP is gorgeous!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 6, 2014)

I really want to place a Cocoa Pink order, but I'm having a hard time narrowing down the scents I want to try. Has anyone tried any of these? Any thoughts or opinions?

Autumn Hay Ride

Black Cat in the Pumpkin Patch

Cozy Blanket

Pumpkin Chai Tea

Winchester House Kitchen

Bonfire Pumpkins

Fear of Spiders (Arachnophobia)

Fear of Witches (Wiccaphobia)

Genevieve

Ghost Train of Gettysburg

Harvest Moon

Mexican Hot Cocoa

Myrtles Plantation

Stanley Hotel

Tres Leches Cake

Venetian Hotel

Winter Breakfast

Witches Delight

There are waaaay too many choices.

On another note, I have been wearing HoG Pumpkin Patch for the last few hours, and it has really grown on me. I didn't like it much initially. After dry down, it smells like crisp leaves and slightly sweet pumpkin with a touch of dirt to me. I will be wearing it frequently this fall.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> isn't that the best? I hope they never discontinue it! I love ol cider haus as well - has anyone gotten the corn cakes yet?


It is! I am getting a full size and probably a scrub and some pumpkin butter in Elevenses as soon as I am ready to order from HoG again.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

Shit, I probably shouldn't look at Cocoa Pink....*opens a tab*


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva - ooooo super jelly of your blood orange marshmallow!  I wanted to get that but was iffy on it.  I'll just wait and see what you think of it because ...no more body product orders for me.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@booperz welcome!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

i+ta, you guys.  Oof.  This is one of the most gorgeous OH HAI AUTUMN collections I have ever encountered.  Swatches in the spoiler!  (I didn't take pictures of the jars/samples, though.



Spoiler










Hmph.  The colors are all washed out in the photo.  This is as good as I could get.  Anyway.

The top color is the blush, Augur.  It looks like kind of pale vaguely pink dirt in the jar and then turns out to be a wee bit darker WITH A SHEEN when you apply it.  Alas, the sheen doesn't show up in photos, at least not for me.

Then we have Cruor, a matte dark burgundy.  I'm not a matte fan, but this is perfect for October.  Next to it, that's Thaumaturage.  Dark peacock with SO MUCH SPARKLE.

Next row:  Empty Sorrow.  Dusty violet with pink sparkle?  I don't know how to describe it.  I know this would have been a color my green-eyed mom would have *loved*, so it's fitting I received it today, on what would have been her sixty-fourth birthday (now let's see if I can get through listening to "When I'm Sixty-Four" without crying) (verdict:  yes, mainly because Oscar climbed up on my chest only for the duration of that song, and there is NO WAY I can cry with him pulling that crap.  He must have *known* I was going to tear up and wanted to make me feel better).  The last shadow is Hallowing Voice.  MOAR SPARKLES.  Medium frosty pink?  Sure.  Let's call it that.

The dark at the bottom is the Spectrum Cosmetics lip gloss sample (in a 3g jar, so there's a ton of gloss in there!), Dementia ("Dark Purple Gloss with sparkle," although it's kind of brown to my eye).  I'm not sure whether everyone received the same color, but that's what I received.  On the left, it's a regular application, and on the right, it's sheered out.  I'm not sure how I feel about this particular color, but I received another Spectrum Cosmetics gloss sample in a different color in another i+ta bag, and the formula is the same.  If I was a gloss person, I would probably work on collecting everything from this line.

The samples I received were the aforementioned Dementia gloss, Hello Waffle blush in Regina, Eccentric Cosmetics Magic of Metals ("dark brown undertone with blue sheen and gold sparks"), and Esoteric Aesthetic in Aset ("medium royal blue, with a sparkle of violet, copper, and silver").  Everything but the gloss was a baggie sample.  I didn't swatch the baggie samples, mainly because I might be rehoming them, but I might give the Hello Waffle blush a try now that I know it's a blush and now a shadow.  It looks terrifyingly dark in swatch photos, but I tend to put loose blush on *under* bb cream, and that tones it *way* down, so it might be wearable that way.


Basically, this is just a great little autumnal collection.  Between the colors and the shimmer levels, this just screams "fall tapestry" to me.  This is a phenomenal set to send out right before closing the sub down for the year, and the timing for these specific colors is perfect (I think my favorite is Thaumaturage.  It's *mesmerizing*).  They're not particularly Halloweeny, but once November rolls around, they're going to be *fantastic*. 

ETA:  Whoops, forgot to mention that those shadow swatches are over theBalm Put a Lid on It.  I couldn't find my UDPP with doe foot applicator I typically use for these swatches.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> i+ta, you guys.  Oof.  This is one of the most gorgeous OH HAI AUTUMN collections I have ever encountered.  Swatches in the spoiler!  (I didn't take pictures of the jars/samples, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never understand how you always manage to get your subscriptions before pretty much everyone else, but I love it all! I can't wait to get mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> i+ta, you guys. Oof. This is one of the most gorgeous OH HAI AUTUMN collections I have ever encountered. Swatches in the spoiler! (I didn't take pictures of the jars/samples, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo love that blush. That kind of dusty rose pink is my jam right now. "Fall appropriate" for my Barbie pink loving self


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> i+ta, you guys.  Oof.  This is one of the most gorgeous OH HAI AUTUMN collections I have ever encountered.  Swatches in the spoiler!  (I didn't take pictures of the jars/samples, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAH! SO EXCITED! Also I really hope I get that color of gloss, I totally love it!

Add me to the list of people who love HoG Elevensies too...it is just SO perfect and if I ever hear them talk about discontinuing it, I will but 5 lol.

also @@booperz, Hi, and Welcome!

All you guys and your Cocoa Pink...I will resist that call, for now....lol

Random Indie question, has anyone ordered from Korpse Kosmetics? Good, bad, unknown? I have a soft spot for horror-esque companies and I found them on Instagram of all places, but they are new to me!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

@, I'm getting a few of those scents in my CP order, so if you're not rushing to place an order I can let you know what I think of them (if you haven't heard from anyone else beforehand).

@@meaganola I can't wait to receive my i+ta subscription, I love those colors! I'm not sure of the gloss, but you never know until you try!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'll never understand how you always manage to get your subscriptions before pretty much everyone else, but I love it all! I can't wait to get mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been accused of having a dark deal with the undergods of the postal service.  I've sent stuff -- just regular first class bubbleopes -- to Tennessee and Florida, and they have arrived overnight. This happened even before I moved to Portland and was still living in the Seattle area.

OTOH, this only holds true with indies.  Birchbox, Sample Society, and pretty much every other big sub box takes *ages* to get to me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for PMing me, we've got 10 jars of Talisman accounted for! I have messaged her, and hopefully will hear back from them tomorrow. I'll PM you all when they go up on the Clearance site.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 6, 2014)

Allison H said:


> @, I'm getting a few of those scents in my CP order, so if you're not rushing to place an order I can let you know what I think of them (if you haven't heard from anyone else beforehand).
> 
> @@meaganola I can't wait to receive my i+ta subscription, I love those colors! I'm not sure of the gloss, but you never know until you try!


I'm definitely not in a rush, and I would love to hear what you think after you receive your order.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 6, 2014)

Whhhy is C.P. shipping so much *cry* I don't wannna pay almost $7 for a $7.50 jar of body butter *pouty face*.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Whhhy is C.P. shipping so much *cry* I don't wannna pay almost $7 for a $7.50 jar of body butter *pouty face*.


Was that for the two day priority or just regular shipping? I only ask, because my order defaulted to two day priority and I changed it during my checkout.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm definitely not in a rush, and I would love to hear what you think after you receive your order.


Okay, I'll report back once I receive them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 6, 2014)

Eee my first-ever Haus of Gloi order arrived!! Everything was packaged so nicely (cute fall-themed paper!) and thoughtfully. I'm so excited to try everything. On first smells, I love Pumpkin Queen, Pumpkin Eater, Ghost Puffs (of course, though my fiance had a weird aversion to this!), and Vice the most. Really like Tobac and Ole Cider Haus too....going to try to convince my fiance to use some of the Tobac stuff because I think it'd smell amazing on him! Oh and Smores is amazing too! So pretty much everything, haha. 

My only lament was that I didn't order knowing this would be their last restock! I got a lot of perfume samples to try some scents but won't have a chance to stock up on body products for scents I love. Oh well, still lots to enjoy here!!

Edit: oops, sorry the photo is so bad. Whipped Soaps in S'mores and Pumpkin Queen, pumpkin butter in Vice, Pumpkin Queen, Tobac, and Ghost Puffs, and Bubbling Scrub in Tobac (I wanted to try this formula and that was one of the few scents they had left!). Plus three bath bombs and pretty much all of the perfume oils in sample vials.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

I had forgotten I have a sample of CP Ends with Benefits in Cinderella's Carriage!  My hair now smells like a spicy sugar cookie.  I'm not usually big on foody scents nowadays, but this somehow works for me tonight!

ETA My "oh, *duh*" moment of the day:  When I heard that _Twin Peaks_ was coming back, I immediately thought, "Ooh, maybe there will be a TP VC!"  BUT!  Duh.  I think I'll order minis on the next Freebie Friday and start a rewatch!  I do have a couple of samples (Douglas Fir and 25 Years, if I recall correctly, since I can't go check with a TWENTY-POUND CAT SITTING ON MY CHEST), but I want them *all* (and probably the GCC nail polish collection as well) in-hand before I start on *that* adventure.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@marigoldsue You can have my Celebration mini if you want it - it is too fruity for me!


Oh yes please.  It worked perfectly with my body chemistry!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Was that for the two day priority or just regular shipping? I only ask, because my order defaulted to two day priority and I changed it during my checkout.


Mine did this, too, but I just paid it. My order was big enough that I didn't think $6.95 was too much to pay for shipping. But I can see how that would be too much for one item!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 7, 2014)

Post shower I put on Pumpkin Eater pumpkin butter from HoG and man...its SO different than the perfume. This is heaven. I don't get much pumpkin unless you mix a little pumpkin with sweet creamy caramel apples sprinkled with nutmeg. I am so glad I ordered this. 
Out of the vial I thought the smell rather offensive, overly sweet and artificial, but on the skin in pumpkin butter form it is just amazing. This is the perfect crisp fall smell for me. *making my favorite HoG scents: Pumpkin Queen, Pumpkin Eater, Elevensies, and the occasional sweet Ghost Puffs* (I have yet to try Persephone's Decent in Pumpkin Butter form, it was probably my favorite perfume oil so I hope its lovely too!)

I'm slowly working though (and enjoying) all these wonderful pretties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 7, 2014)

Whoops... just made a small HoG order, my first! I got samples of Ghost Puffs and Pumpkin Eater oils, Vice pumpkin butter, and Hazelnut Mocha lip balm. I'm excited! I had a $5 credit on PayPal so it was only about $11 for the order.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

booperz said:


> Of course! I was too excited about the restock and noticed that most people didn't know it was happening so I figured I would drop in and mention it!
> 
> They should combine it! I think their shipping software pulls up all orders made by the same Paypal address. As long as you didn't get a shipping notification yet, they should be able to combine it.  When they do ship it, you'll get your refund.


LOL. I happened to go on the site yesterday and got confused why everyone was freaking out about certain things being sold out, because I could still order them...? But then I came here and saw it was a restock. I ordered two samples, that's it... that CocoaPink site is going to take all my money soon enough. I  *do* wish for a whipped soap and hair oil in Pumpkin Eater/Ghost Puff/something yummy like that. 

Speaking of, I had Haus custom-make me three perfume oils and I am in LOVE! One of them isn't so great, but the other two are AMAZING and hey, learning curve.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

From Hello Waffle: 

_Happy 4th birthday Waffle!  Today marks the start of Waffle Wednesdays (well, it's Tuesday but close enough), the new weekly promos I'll be doing instead of the crazy flash sales  Every Waffle Wednesday will feature a different promo such as a GWP, free mini, etc. I may still do flash sales but very sporadically - Waffle Wednesdays are designed so I can prevent a huge influx of orders at once in order to maintain a reasonable TAT. You will also enjoy a nice new fluffy cat picture each Wednesday  
Today, for Waffle's birthday, every order $10 and over before shipping will receive a free Cat Fluff with their purchase. No code necessary, just mention Waffle's birthday GWP in your order comments. _


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

Gah. That photo! He reminds me of my monster baby. Cutie pie!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

HOT DIGGITY DOG!  Carrie just emailed me that there's spot open on the waitlist for VC and I can have it yipppppeeeeee!!  :w00t: :w00t:  :w00t:   :w00t:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

Congratulations, @@Lolo22!

In related news, whoo! My charge went through today, which means one step closer to shipping! And Shiro shipping! And GDE OTM should be going out by the end of the week!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 7, 2014)

ETA:  All gone.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay, got set #2! Boo, I'm going to have to scramble for set #1! (I *need* Elm Street Nightmare.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, got set #2! Boo, I'm going to have to scramble for set #1! (I *need* Elm Street Nightmare.)


I grabbed set #1 first without realizing set #2 was there! Had to go back &amp; place a second order.  :blush:


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to pass on the GDE Halloween sets all together.  I like the #2 set, but I already have samples of 2 of them so I don't think it'd be worth it.  I have a cart ready to go for tomorrow though, and then I must somewhat behave myself until box sets come out.  I went through my order history and added up what I've spent at GDE since July and it was scary! LOL


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think I'm going to pass on the GDE Halloween sets all together.  I like the #2 set, but I already have samples of 2 of them so I don't think it'd be worth it.  I have a cart ready to go for tomorrow though, and then I must somewhat behave myself until box sets come out.  I went through my order history and added up what I've spent at GDE since July and it was scary! LOL


Yeah, I've pulled back on my buying recently, because whenever I logged into Paypal there was just this long list of payments to Indie companies and it really added up...I still have a few things on the way, but other than a couple more small GDE orders and the VC I'm done for a couple of months.  I have plenty of pretties to enjoy in the meantime, and I'm not about to run out of anything soon!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 7, 2014)

Ugh I'm debating on signing up for a sample I+ta subscription. Is it an absolute must??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Ugh I'm debating on signing up for a sample I+ta subscription. Is it an absolute must??


I don't know about absolute must, but October will be the last month before the holiday 2 month hiatus. It is definitely worth more than what you pay, she includes lots of extras.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 7, 2014)

I open up my indie drawer (which also holds my Meme box crap) and it's just like GOOD LORD. I need to reiiiign it in. But I don't want to! There's so many pretty things. But then again, I only have one face. That being said, I am going to try for a OTM tomorrow just because I feel like this month will be fabulous.

After that though, I need to enforce a no-buy. I am doing the IMAM exchange, which should really tie me over. I specifically told her I need no more eyeshadow as I am currently drowning in it, but will always take more lippies and blush and body stuff. While I'm trying a no-buy, I will live through you guys. Crying in a corner of course. And prob failing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

@@rachelshine I'll be right there with you on that no-buy. Eventually. 

I WAS going to make October my no/low-buy month, but Halloween. I can't! So I've decided that I'll shop normally in October but then November needs to be my no-buy month, ending a little early with Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm literally out of room in both my lipstick and eyeshadow drawers. And the blush one is getting dangerously close. I either need to do a huuuuuge destash or find some better storage solutions!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 7, 2014)

Ughhh I was trying to save money but Halloween is my favorite holiday. I think I need the NM Halloween set. I think I'll pass on shiro's set though.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 7, 2014)

Shoutout to HoG customer service! Sent them an email to see if my orders could be combined, told them I didn't care about shipping costs, just want all my pretties at once (perfume oil shipping was $2.50, hardly a concern, I would have been happy to donate it to them!), had orders combined, shipped, and shipping refunded within  an hour. How nice of them!!! commmeee to me ghost puffs!

Flipside, my VD order is still a no show. Sent an email, we'll see if it mysteriously shows up now.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@rachelshine I'll be right there with you on that no-buy. Eventually.
> 
> I WAS going to make October my no/low-buy month, but Halloween. I can't! So I've decided that I'll shop normally in October but then November needs to be my no-buy month, ending a little early with Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm literally out of room in both my lipstick and eyeshadow drawers. And the blush one is getting dangerously close. I either need to do a huuuuuge destash or find some better storage solutions!


We decided to break down the wall of our fifth room in the house we just bought to turn it into a huge walk-in closet where our clothes and my handbags and makeup can all comfortably play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha. 

I think I can actually make most of November and December a no-buy for myself since all holiday items have come in so early, and then definitely into February. I just want to reign it in before I become too jaded and really enjoy all my pretties!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been on a very low buy this month much against my will so I feel ya all. 

I have a mini Shiro order (2 colors) that I just got shipping info for from her Derp Halloween collection (meaning I will likely get them tomorrow or Thursday) and I want her lippies from her Nightmare Before Christmas set but I cant really buy anything till the 15th so no impulse buying for me. &gt;.&lt;

I'm kinda waiting to see if My Pretty Zombie does a Halloween sale or something....I have quite a shopping list that I have been waiting to pull the plug on. lol
I also cant wait for Notoriously Morbid's Halloween day re-release thing, I have kinda realized that NM and Aromaleigh are my most used indie company items.
 

In shipping news:
My NM Winchester Gospels collection shiped out on Oct 4th but there has been no update via USPS aside from "Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS"

and My Victorian Disco July order has had no change (despite her alleged Case Number complaint on the 31st) since September 23rd and still says "Shipping Label Created"

I had USPS issues with NM for my order last month too...I am beginning to SERIOUSLY loathe the postal service in regards to tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I had USPS issues with NM for my order last month too...I am beginning to SERIOUSLY loathe the postal service in regards to tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel you there, my local post office has just stopped scanning things arriving, and going out for delivery. I don't get a "delivered" update until hours after it has actually been delivered.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

And Shiro Halloween order shipped! Woohoo!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 7, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Shoutout to HoG customer service! Sent them an email to see if my orders could be combined, told them I didn't care about shipping costs, just want all my pretties at once (perfume oil shipping was $2.50, hardly a concern, I would have been happy to donate it to them!), had orders combined, shipped, and shipping refunded within  an hour. How nice of them!!! commmeee to me ghost puffs!
> 
> Flipside, my VD order is still a no show. Sent an email, we'll see if it mysteriously shows up now.


They sent me an email about my build your own perfume! They told me that they formulated it and think that it's exactly what I'm looking for. I'm so pumped. Sweet horseman.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I feel you there, my local post office has just stopped scanning things arriving, and going out for delivery. I don't get a "delivered" update until hours after it has actually been delivered.


Mine scans the bejeezus out of everything so I can always count on them if not the shipper.  "Arrived," "Sorting Complete," "Out for Delivery," Delivered."  All of them, every single time.  They scan the blue boxes like clockwork too.  He's totally getting a Christmas present this year. 

@@BSquared - totally makes no sense you don't have yours yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My VD order is still sitting on the table, untouched.  I haven't even felt like swatching them.  They might just go straight to the trade list.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 7, 2014)

My lost Haus of Gloi order found its way home! I'm so happy and scented! Now the only person I'm mad at is myself for not ordering way more things.


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 7, 2014)

My Shiro order also got shipped, yay!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

There are still some Talisman full size jars left, I PMed everyone who asked to get one this morning that they were up, but for anyone else here's the link: http://aromaleighinc.stores.yahoo.net/taafusimiey.html

And here's my most recent look with it, Talisman is the red shadow, used on the bottom lash line, and in the crease. I paired it with Aromaleigh Ambre


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of HoG will ever get Cozy Sweater back? Besides the oil. I NEED EVERYTHING Cozy Sweater. Like everything!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 7, 2014)

Femme Fatale has their Halloween collection up. Sample sizes are available if you get the full set. Samples are only available for 24 hours.


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 7, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Femme Fatale has their Halloween collection up. Sample sizes are available if you get the full set. Samples are only available for 24 hours.


I ordered the mini set, plus I ordered the post apocolyptic collection (minus the blushes) last week! Geez I went crazy lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Femme Fatale has their Halloween collection up. Sample sizes are available if you get the full set. Samples are only available for 24 hours.


Thanks for the heads up! I snagged a sample set. I can always order the full sizes later!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh guys, guess what! An update in my Victorian Disco saga!

She messaged me Friday (Oct 3rd) after I contacted her about my non-updating shipping and told me she had filled a Claim with USPS for my order and that she would tell me when she found out anything.

Just a bit ago she posts to FB asking people to comment if they are still having shipping issues from the Sept 23rd shippment wave or earlier. So I commented, saying still no update and nothing since the claim was mentioned either.

She messaged me saying the post office never got back to her and that she was just going to repack my order and send it out this Thursday.

Oh, this soap opera, lala. It will be officially 3 months (most likely) from order to delivery, if she sends it Thurs. Just wow...At least it wasn't a small order, I'd be so irritated waiting for 3 eyeshadows or something haha.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Does anyone know of HoG will ever get Cozy Sweater back? Besides the oil. I NEED EVERYTHING Cozy Sweater. Like everything!


That's one of their permanent scents.  Everything in the permanent line goes in and out of stock at various times, so it should come back as soon as they can make up new batches of everything!

And in my own personal VDC news, she said she was refunding me.  It's supposed to have settled in PayPal today.  Uh...  No sign of it.  What an unbelievable mess.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 7, 2014)

A couple of questions.  Has anyone tried using the perfume oils to make other products with?  It seems like some of the companies do limited editions only in perfume oil.  I would like to be able to recreate that scent in at least lotion.  Can I mix it with unscented lotion and get okay results?  If so any tips on what lotions you have used and how much oil you added?

Who have you had make custom scents for you that you were happy with the scent?  How complicated was the scent you requested?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> A couple of questions.  Has anyone tried using the perfume oils to make other products with?  It seems like some of the companies do limited editions only in perfume oil.  I would like to be able to recreate that scent in at least lotion.  Can I mix it with unscented lotion and get okay results?  If so any tips on what lotions you have used and how much oil you added?


I've done this!  As long as it's unscented, you're good.  The catch:  Scents tend to degrade in lotion fairly quickly when you go this route.  I would recommend only mixing up enough to last a few months at a time.  As far as what kind, I think I've used Curel unscented stuff because I had it on-hand (the kind I had was perfect for healing tattoos).  As far as ratio, you just kind of have to mix it up and try it out.  It depends on the specific oil.  I think my usual ratio is a sample vial of oil per two or three ounces of lotion.

There are all sorts of things you can do with perfume oil!  Sachets, room sprays, lotion bars, fountain pen ink, sugar/salt scrubs, paper fans, and much, much more!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 7, 2014)

I just realized that I have a mighty need for an Addams Family makeup collection!!!! Why is this not a thing????


----------



## Allison H (Oct 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> There are still some Talisman full size jars left, I PMed everyone who asked to get one this morning that they were up, but for anyone else here's the link: http://aromaleighinc.stores.yahoo.net/taafusimiey.html
> 
> And here's my most recent look with it, Talisman is the red shadow, used on the bottom lash line, and in the crease. I paired it with Aromaleigh Ambre
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to play with Talisman! Such a beautiful color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 7, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I just realized that I have a mighty need for an Addams Family makeup collection!!!! Why is this not a thing????


I'm actually surprised there isn't one now that you mention it. That's a collection my husband would appreciate.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

I keep hoping for a _Better Off Dead_ holiday collection.  Or _Gremlins_.  Or any of the Christmas horror movies.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 8, 2014)

Has there been a Hocus Pocus themed collection? I am sure there has to be...


----------



## Shalott (Oct 8, 2014)

UGH you guys  I had to buy a new storage system for my indie shadows. :blush: One box wasn't cutting it anymore. So I've found a pretty awesome system at Walmart of all places that should keep me for another 6 months or so...

I need to cut down on what I buy, for sure. I'm not giving up my subs, but I am going to be more selective of what collections I buy from. Otherwise, I will be overrun!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I keep hoping for a _Better Off Dead_ holiday collection. Or _Gremlins_. Or any of the Christmas horror movies.


Gremlins!!! That would be awesome! I also want Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Has there been a Hocus Pocus themed collection? I am sure there has to be...


I think Dreamworld Hermetica is planning on releasing a Hocus Pocus collection for Halloween this year (and a Jumanji collection).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh! Just remembered the other holiday collection I want: Die Hard. I'm very much pro-non-traditional holiday movies over here. (You probably don't want to know my brother's favorite Easter movie.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> A couple of questions. Has anyone tried using the perfume oils to make other products with? It seems like some of the companies do limited editions only in perfume oil. I would like to be able to recreate that scent in at least lotion. Can I mix it with unscented lotion and get okay results? If so any tips on what lotions you have used and how much oil you added?
> 
> Who have you had make custom scents for you that you were happy with the scent? How complicated was the scent you requested?


I'll be turning my 2nd s'mores oil into a spray (not that I've ever done it before). I'll be sure to post the recipe if it turns out. The good news is, if I botch it, there's still vodka left over!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> UGH you guys  I had to buy a new storage system for my indie shadows. :blush: One box wasn't cutting it anymore. So I've found a pretty awesome system at Walmart of all places that should keep me for another 6 months or so...
> 
> I need to cut down on what I buy, for sure. I'm not giving up my subs, but I am going to be more selective of what collections I buy from. Otherwise, I will be overrun!


I would be interested in seeing what you found.  I am trying to figure out what I want to use for storage.  I have volcanic explosion occuring out of my original storage.  Most recent orders are sitting in various shoeboxes, birchboxes and popsugar boxes all over the house....


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I think Dreamworld Hermetica is planning on releasing a Hocus Pocus collection for Halloween this year (and a Jumanji collection).


I'm not a huge Halloween fan...I've yet to purchase any Halloween themed makeup, but I'd totally buy a Hocus Pocus collection!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Here I thought this was going to be such a great indie mail week since I finally got shipping notices for Notoriously Morbid, Hello Waffle, &amp; Victorian Disco ( &lt;_&lt; ), but nope! Practically empty mailbox every day &amp; all of my tracking numbers are still in the pre-shipment phase. 

So impatient!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

My Shiro order should be waiting for me today! Derpy Blpck Cot! I don't remember what else!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

I've got a small Solstice Scents order out for delivery today! 2 whipped soaps, and one body ganache. This was part of my quest to try all the whipped soaps and see which ones I like the most.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My Shiro order should be waiting for me today! Derpy Blpck Cot! I don't remember what else!


I am just so very disappointed in myself that I did not see this collection until it was sold out!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 8, 2014)

My Hello Waffle birthday order showed up today!  Since it was one of the later orders she included minis of Kai and Golden Stairs, both gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got sample baggies of the 1000 likes collection, and I'm for sure going to need full sizes of a few of those, especially Heavy Breathing Cat.  It'll have to wait a while though, the sample baggie will hold me until then!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order shipped! I'm embarrassed at how many things I have in my shipment tracker right now...definitely a new record, and all but 2 are indie packages.  :blush:


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've got a small Solstice Scents order out for delivery today! 2 whipped soaps, and one body ganache. This was part of my quest to try all the whipped soaps and see which ones I like the most.


Please let us know what you think of SS items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I just finished my body wash yesterday (and I have an extremely uninspiring bar of soap that I will work with for now). I will be waiting for your opinions on the various whipped soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Please let us know what you think of SS items!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





chibimorph said:


> @@Kelly Silva I just finished my body wash yesterday (and I have an extremely uninspiring bar of soap that I will work with for now). I will be waiting for your opinions on the various whipped soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will! I've also got Alchemic Muse cream soaps coming tomorrow, so I can test them against each other.


----------



## page5 (Oct 8, 2014)

We were searching for bead storage containers for a bday present for my niece and I saw this at Wal-Mart last night (I've seen it at Michaels also) and thought it would be a great way to organize loose shadows:


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm working a combination of Alchemic Muse Countrycide and HoG Tobac today. I'M LIKE A SEXY FIELD.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> I'm working a combination of Alchemic Muse Countrycide and HoG Tobac today. I'M LIKE A SEXY FIELD.


I love both of those scents! I'll need to try out this combination.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 8, 2014)

OMG...Has anyone ordered from Soapy Sweet Treats?  This is soap.  Not food, soap.



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue  I couldn't NOT take a little bite out of that


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2014)

Urgh I'm not gonna be able to pick up OTM this month because I'm breaking news! Crazy! One month...


----------



## BSquared (Oct 8, 2014)

page5 said:


> We were searching for bead storage containers for a bday present for my niece and I saw this at Wal-Mart last night (I've seen it at Michaels also) and thought it would be a great way to organize loose shadows:


This is what I use and it works great! I peel the labels off the bag and stick them on, about 90% peeled off clean. They look pretty!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahhh!! Jk! I just zoned out for a minute and did it! 3 months!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay! I got a 3 month too, pretty stoked!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Me three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay for the 3-monthers!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 8, 2014)

3 months here too.  And I have an extra Oct from the 2 month I grabbed last month if anyone missed out.  I made the decision to try for a 3 mo even though I already had Oct coming because I did not want to miss out on Dec.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

I always feel so bad for Vee on OTM day. People are so overdramatic on Facebook. 

Honestly, I didn't even think it was that bad. Maybe that's just me. I mean, I refreshed a few times but most of the time if I let the page think, it eventually loaded. And I have my address/CC info saved so that was a breeze.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I always feel so bad for Vee on OTM day. People are so overdramatic on Facebook.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't even think it was that bad. Maybe that's just me. I mean, I refreshed a few times but most of the time if I let the page think, it eventually loaded. And I have my address/CC info saved so that was a breeze.


I had it open in two different Browsers.  IE eventually would reload, but Mozilla left me hanging.  But yeah, it couldn't have been that bad if so many of us managed to get the 3 mo.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I always feel so bad for Vee on OTM day. People are so overdramatic on Facebook.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't even think it was that bad. Maybe that's just me. I mean, I refreshed a few times but most of the time if I let the page think, it eventually loaded. And I have my address/CC info saved so that was a breeze.


I clicked on Kelly's link in the otm thread just for the hell of it and it went right through.  Though I do sympathize with people who only have a slow home or phone connection and try to get it.  But hey, maybe I'll eat my words in December!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I always feel so bad for Vee on OTM day. People are so overdramatic on Facebook.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't even think it was that bad. Maybe that's just me. I mean, I refreshed a few times but most of the time if I let the page think, it eventually loaded. And I have my address/CC info saved so that was a breeze.


Oh wow yeah they are a little heated. I didn't get in last month, but I knew it was my own fault, I was just mad at myself that I missed it.  Vee tried a new server, there's nothing much else she can do except add more slots, but then it gets harder to get the extras.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> 3 months here too. And I have an extra Oct from the 2 month I grabbed last month if anyone missed out. I made the decision to try for a 3 mo even though I already had Oct coming because I did not want to miss out on Dec.


I plan on doing this next month...I'm in a 3 month sub with November as the last month. I thought it'd be less stressful if I did this, because I'd love to get December's sub for sure!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 8, 2014)

I managed to grab the 2 month! Yay my first gde OTM! Since all you guys got the 3 months I probably shoulda at least tried it for lol.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

The new server worked better for me this month than the old one last month. When I refreshed it brought me to the page I was on so I didn't have to keep starting over.

I'll also have an extra October from my 2 month sub if anyone missed out this month.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a 3 month and had to refresh so many times that it disappeared from my cart, and I had to get a 2 month. This new system did not work as well for me as the previous one! I'm just glad that at least I got a 2 month, but bummed because I was hoping for something nice in December (my birthday month.)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Just a reminder: GDE OTM has its own thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129210-glamour-doll-eyes-otm-2014-spoilers/

We have a discussion on it going over there already! (It's separate because it predates this thread, and there are a lot of people only interested in *that* sub who are too overwhelmed by this thread to try to keep up with it, so they asked for GDE OTM to go over there.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone order from GDE for Freebie Wednesday? If so, what are you getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I decided on sample jars of Bella Donna, Apple Martini, Graves in May, &amp; Heedless Heart (I have a cream shadow of this shade, but the consistency is getting kind of wonky). 

Edited because I can't spell.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

My cart is prepped with:

Anastasia blush

All Nighter

Apple Martini

Aqua Foil

And I'll toss in a jar of the GWP. (And I almost forgot about this because of the news about the Ghostbusters reboot. Between that and the Twin Peaks resurrection, BEST WEEK EVER. Or at least of the year.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

My cart is full of GLITTER!!! I'm so getting the GWP too since I *think/hope* this is the only order I place all month.  Finger crossed my custom glitter doesn't turn out fugly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 8, 2014)

I was able to get a 1 month GDE OTM, so yay there!

My Derp Halloween Shiro order came today!!! I am so seriously in love with Spiber, it is a bluey-grey with amazing glitter and it just shimmers and is amazingly lovely. Wetch is pretty Its a purple with light purple and blue glitters. I only wish I could have gotten more of the colors but I am so SO very happy with these!!



And lastly, my NM Winchester Collection (and other items) order moved via USPS Tracking! Its getting closer!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I was able to get a 1 month GDE OTM, so yay there!
> 
> My Derp Halloween Shiro order came today!!! I am so seriously in love with Spiber, it is a bluey-grey with amazing glitter and it just shimmers and is amazingly lovely. Wetch is pretty Its a purple with light purple and blue glitters. I only wish I could have gotten more of the colors but I am so SO very happy with these!!
> 
> ...


I am so happy I got wetch! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

I've had my cart all ready for Freebie Wednesday since last week's and I've tweaked it a couple of times. I haven't gotten any blush since my free Start a Rumor for my first ever Freebie Wednesday so I'm getting sample jars of Anastasia and Hollywood Affair. I'm also getting Nymphette which I've been eyeing for quite awhile and Upper East Side because Gossip Girl haha. I can't wait. Guillotine Dreams was even better in person than the swatches!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 8, 2014)

I just went through and attempted to sort all my shiny indie shadows by color.  I previously had them sorted by brand, since I liked having matching labels and jar sizes, but I realized I could no longer keep any sort of track of what colors I had in my head, and I really ought to sort them the more practical way.  It was harder than I thought, because of shifts and glitter and shades between shades!  It also helped me realize that I'm not really missing much shade-wise, but I could use a good metallic silver.  Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Freebie Wednesday is up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Solstice Scents first impression:

Wail of the Banshee Whipped Soap - Super fluffy, creamy, and moisturizing. Doesn't lather much, and leaves just a slight hint of the scent on the skin after rinsing. It's a very large jar, will definitely last you a while. This scent is not for everyone. Definitely a dank bog with a slight hint of woods in it.

Foxcroft Whipped Soap - Also not for everyone, even though the perfume smells lovely. The soap brings out the wet dirt scent, but it reminds me of after a good rain.

Manor Body Ganache - This is supposed to smell like vanilla and aloeswood (which I have no idea what that is supposed to smell like), but to me it smells like vanilla pudding, or s'mores without the chocolate. If you like foodie scents, run don't walk to get this. The body butter is incredibly soft, and moisturizing, and silky smooth after it dries. It does take on more of a woody scent on the skin, but it still smells like food to me. It has the texture of very lightly whipped cream. 

I think I need the whipped soap in the other scents. Blackburn Farmstead and Witch's Cottage are foodie scents, and why I didn't get them for soap, but I think they will smell amazing in the whipped soap.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Solstice Scents first impression:
> 
> Wail of the Banshee Whipped Soap - Super fluffy, creamy, and moisturizing. Doesn't lather much, and leaves just a slight hint of the scent on the skin after rinsing. It's a very large jar, will definitely last you a while. This scent is not for everyone. Definitely a dank bog with a slight hint of woods in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! That Manor Body Ganache sounds right up my alley!

eta And I definitely skipped over it when I ordered samples because I had no clue what aloeswood was lol


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 8, 2014)

@ gorgeous colors!! Someone got Wetch in a custom gloss and I adore the crap out of it. Next pay day, I might just ask Caitlin for it!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm always in class when OTM goes up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ gorgeous colors!! Someone got Wetch in a custom gloss and I adore the crap out of it. Next pay day, I might just ask Caitlin for it!!


I saw that too, I am SO tempted too. I think I want to start playing around with custom glosses from her too. I always forget you can order them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

And I got my Hello Waffle order, had a few mistakes with it, but she did include some awesome extras for me. I have already emailed her. I was so surprised it came, my tracking still shows it leaving JFK.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

My Hello Waffle order also came. Everything looks so pretty! I got full sizes of Beneath Oxfordshire, Animate Chess-Piece, Eat Me, Moonlit Grin, and Pool of Tears and sample sizes of Lavender Cream Highlighter, Golden Veil Highlighter, and Royale Cheese Blush. I also ordered a sample of Moon Princess Blush but she ran out of samples so she gave me a mini jar! She also threw in mini jars of Debussy and Snowflakes!

Here's a (poor) picture of my goodies:



Spoiler








I can't wait to play with everything


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Eeee, got my Shiro!  I Am Groot (yay, I was a little bit nervous I wouldn't get it because it was technically the September COTM, and I placed the order in October!), Sweater Weather (yay, one order, two COTMs!), Blpck Cot, and Zompey!  I tried to get a photo of Zompey that accurately reflected the sparkle, but it is not possible.  SO GLITTERY!  IN LOVE!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 8, 2014)

I also would love to see a hocus pocus themed Halloween set!!!! I grew up loving that movie &amp; it's still a favorite in our house. As a kid I couldn't believe there was another little girl out there named "Dani!" Now my kids love it! Look mom! That girl has your name too!

How cool would a full indie make-up set be? If you'll excuse me now, I'm gonna go watch me some Sanderson Sisters! I love october!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

Shiro question: Do mini jars have the pretty label art? I'm considering a Halloween order but I want to make sure I get the labels.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Shiro question: Do mini jars have the pretty label art? I'm considering a Halloween order but I want to make sure I get the labels.


I've been dying to know this too. I think normally the mini jars don't have art, but no one has been able to confirm that the Halloween collection for sure doesn't. 

I LOVE Nightmare Before Christmas, but I definitely don't need a whole full size set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know about Halloween sets from shiro but my normal minis do not have artwork.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've been dying to know this too. I think normally the mini jars don't have art, but no one has been able to confirm that the Halloween collection for sure doesn't.
> 
> I LOVE Nightmare Before Christmas, but I definitely don't need a whole full size set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my precise dilemma!


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 8, 2014)

page5 said:


> We were searching for bead storage containers for a bday present for my niece and I saw this at Wal-Mart last night (I've seen it at Michaels also) and thought it would be a great way to organize loose shadows:


This thread has opened my eyes to so many indie cosmetics companies that I never knew even existed and I saw the suggestion for using a bead organizer to store loose pigments and it has made such a difference! I love being able to buy sample baggies because they really do give quite a bit of product and I will never use all the eyeshadows I have...anyway, I ordered a container like this off of Amazon and it works great! 

Unfortunately, I have too many shadows for my box now and I have had to pick favorites and start a rotation.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I was able to get a 1 month GDE OTM, so yay there!
> 
> My Derp Halloween Shiro order came today!!! I am so seriously in love with Spiber, it is a bluey-grey with amazing glitter and it just shimmers and is amazingly lovely. Wetch is pretty Its a purple with light purple and blue glitters. I only wish I could have gotten more of the colors but I am so SO very happy with these!!
> 
> ...


I love the artwork on the lid! One of my favorite things I have found about indies is the little touches (like artwork) that goes into the products!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 8, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Shiro question: Do mini jars have the pretty label art? I'm considering a Halloween order but I want to make sure I get the labels.


Sadly no. *sob*


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Sadly no. *sob*


Le sigh. I have some decisions to make.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I've had my cart all ready for Freebie Wednesday since last week's and I've tweaked it a couple of times. I haven't gotten any blush since my free Start a Rumor for my first ever Freebie Wednesday so I'm getting sample jars of Anastasia and Hollywood Affair. I'm also getting Nymphette which I've been eyeing for quite awhile and Upper East Side because Gossip Girl haha. I can't wait. Guillotine Dreams was even better in person than the swatches!


I got in a GDE blush order this week and I love them! I also got Upper East Side simply because of New York, although the color is great! 

Also...sorry for so many posts! I usually just lurk in this thread because I really don't know a thing about indies but I love learning about new brands and products. Y'all are some good enablers!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 8, 2014)

So Dreamworld Hermetica actually has the Hocus Pocus collection on the website if you want to take a look: http://dreamworldminerals.net/eyeshocuspocus.html

But the main page says that they're revamping the site and that shadows and blushes aren't for sale right now (and to please not to order them). And the Hocus Pocus collection was actually released last year and it's being re-released this year (once they finish the site).


----------



## BSquared (Oct 8, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I got in a GDE blush order this week and I love them! I also got Upper East Side simply because of New York, although the color is great!
> 
> Also...sorry for so many posts! I usually just lurk in this thread because I really don't know a thing about indies but I love learning about new brands and products. Y'all are some good enablers!


Welcome!! And don't worry I have no idea what I'm doing either, my participation usually consists of "oooo look so pretty! *places order*" over....and over...AND OVER  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw somewhere (Indie Knows, probably, since I think it was in my Newsify Bus Reading feed, and the only makeup blog in that feed is Indie Knows) that the reason Shiro's Nightmare Before Christmas collection is having a final bow this year is because next year will be Harry Potter!  React as needed!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So Dreamworld Hermetica actually has the Hocus Pocus collection on the website if you want to take a look: http://dreamworldminerals.net/eyeshocuspocus.html
> 
> But the main page says that they're revamping the site and that shadows and blushes aren't for sale right now (and to please not to order them). And the Hocus Pocus collection was actually released last year and it's being re-released this year (once they finish the site).


OOOH! I want this, badly. It would be my first dreamworld hermetica order too. If you see it go live or hear anything let me know!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> So Dreamworld Hermetica actually has the Hocus Pocus collection on the website if you want to take a look: http://dreamworldminerals.net/eyeshocuspocus.html
> 
> But the main page says that they're revamping the site and that shadows and blushes aren't for sale right now (and to please not to order them). And the Hocus Pocus collection was actually released last year and it's being re-released this year (once they finish the site).


Thank you for the link! I think this will be my one and only Halloween set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I got in a GDE blush order this week and I love them! I also got Upper East Side simply because of New York, although the color is great!
> 
> Also...sorry for so many posts! I usually just lurk in this thread because I really don't know a thing about indies but I love learning about new brands and products. Y'all are some good enablers!


I'm relatively new to the GDE blushes, and I LOVE them so much! Oh, and welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 8, 2014)

darling clandestine is open again   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

only falloween stuff is available this week, and then I think regular stuff will be back up next week


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the mini jars from Shiro Cosmetics have the cool artwork on the lid or is it only on full sizes? Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can anyone tell me if the mini jars from Shiro Cosmetics have the cool artwork on the lid or is it only on full sizes? Thanks!


Nope, just full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nope, just full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I just saw that the same question was asked on the previous page. I'm so sad.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can anyone tell me if the mini jars from Shiro Cosmetics have the cool artwork on the lid or is it only on full sizes? Thanks!


They stopped offering artwork on mini jars about a year ago; there was an announcement.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 9, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I got in a GDE blush order this week and I love them! I also got Upper East Side simply because of New York, although the color is great!
> 
> Also...sorry for so many posts! I usually just lurk in this thread because I really don't know a thing about indies but I love learning about new brands and products. Y'all are some good enablers!


No worries! The more, the merrier. And welcome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which blush did you end up getting?


meaganola said:


> I saw somewhere (Indie Knows, probably, since I think it was in my Newsify Bus Reading feed, and the only makeup blog in that feed is Indie Knows) that the reason Shiro's Nightmare Before Christmas collection is having a final bow this year is because next year will be Harry Potter! React as needed!


Best. News. Ever. 
Speaking of Harry Potter, I'll probably start reading GOF before I go to bed tonight. I took a break from my series reread for Good Omens after a bunch of people from this thread's recommendation a while back. Pretty awesome. I'll have to look into more Neil Gaiman soon.

Eta whoops kind of messed up the quoting but it's fixed now!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

So, I went all in and spent $50 on my first indie purchase with Shiro cosmetics. The TAT is going to kill me but I can't wait to get my Nightshade lipbalm and all my other goodies.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Speaking of Harry Potter, I'll probably start reading GOF before I go to bed tonight. I took a break from my series reread for Good Omens after a bunch of people from this thread's recommendation a while back. Pretty awesome. I'll have to look into more Neil Gaiman soon.


It may be worth noting that the funniest stuff in _Good Omens_ most likely came from Terry Pratchett.  He has a *huge* series/universe called Discworld.  I always want to get into it, but I have no idea where to start.  I'm not sure there's really A Beginning.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 9, 2014)

Before the midsummer swap, I sid not have very many indies at all.. And now I have a GDE sub, an Aromaleigh order and a HOG order coming! You all have ruined me!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So, I went all in and spent $50 on my first indie purchase with Shiro cosmetics. The TAT is going to kill me but I can't wait to get my Nightshade lipbalm and all my other goodies.


Shiro's TAT has actually improved; the last few times I ordered (within the past few months) I've gotten my items about a week after placing the order.  It's really fast for indies!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Shiro's TAT has actually improved; the last few times I ordered (within the past few months) I've gotten my items about a week after placing the order. It's really fast for indies!


They have bumped it out to a month. Shiro tends to play it super safe in their stated TAT, but you're still probably looking at two and a half to three weeks.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They have bumped it out to a month. Shiro tends to play it super safe in their stated TAT, but you're still probably looking at two and a half to three weeks.


I guess they got hit with a ton of orders for the halloween collection?  I haven't ordered anything from it yet.  I've been looking at the nightshade tinted lip balm but it seems like it may go on kind of patchy.  I placed an order the first time they had pressed palettes available, before they made them a regular Monday thing, and I did get my order after week.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'm just going to suck it up &amp; order the full size Shiro Halloween collection. I know I'll regret it if I don't!

Plus, first Shiro order!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 9, 2014)

For those who get Black Violet and the I+TA sub...do either of these folks send out shipping notices or tracking? I know several have received already their I+TA and I haven't gotten mine, nor any kind of notification; and it's going on 10 days for Black Violet and I'm not sure of their turn-around time.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> For those who get Black Violet and the I+TA sub...do either of these folks send out shipping notices or tracking? I know several have received already their I+TA and I haven't gotten mine, nor any kind of notification; and it's going on 10 days for Black Violet and I'm not sure of their turn-around time.


i+ta sends out tracking, but it shows up as from Linda Wan. I don't know anything about Black Violet's processes.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It may be worth noting that the funniest stuff in _Good Omens_ most likely came from Terry Pratchett.  He has a *huge* series/universe called Discworld.  I always want to get into it, but I have no idea where to start.  I'm not sure there's really A Beginning.


You can read the Discworld books in order, but there's really no need to.  The only ones that probably should be read in order are some of the earlier books featuring the witches.  The first two Discworld books I read I basically picked out by accident, and they were Soul Music and Fifth Elephant, which are both later books. Terry Pratchett is absolutely my favorite author  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> For those who get Black Violet and the I+TA sub...do either of these folks send out shipping notices or tracking? I know several have received already their I+TA and I haven't gotten mine, nor any kind of notification; and it's going on 10 days for Black Violet and I'm not sure of their turn-around time.


For Black Violet I ordered on Sept 12th and got tracking in PayPal Sept 22nd


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It may be worth noting that the funniest stuff in _Good Omens_ most likely came from Terry Pratchett.  He has a *huge* series/universe called Discworld.  I always want to get into it, but I have no idea where to start.  I'm not sure there's really A Beginning.


Thanks!! Right after I posted that last night, I finished the last bit of Good Omens and read all the little afterwords and based on their saying who wrote more of which scenes, I had figured Terry Pratchett had written more of my favorite bits. So now I have The Colour of Magic at the top of my to-read list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> For those who get Black Violet and the I+TA sub...do either of these folks send out shipping notices or tracking? I know several have received already their I+TA and I haven't gotten mine, nor any kind of notification; and it's going on 10 days for Black Violet and I'm not sure of their turn-around time.


Black Violet will send a tracking notice.  She had a HUGE birthday sale on Sept 20 (orders in the hundreds in one day).  I think she just posted that she had finished or was close to finishing orders from that day and would be on orders from Sept 21 today.

ETA:  Just double checked and she is starting on orders from 9/21 today.  She said orders will move much faster now, as the number of orders per day was smaller.  I can't tell you how much I loved my first order.  I also thought she was very generous with her "extras".


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi scent combination for today is Vice with a little dash of Horseman. Kind of weird, but it makes me think of the horseman working as a barista somewhere, and that makes me really happy. Lord, I'm going to spend one million dollars on indie scents just to amuse myself.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

Also, I'll be honest, I wasn't 100% sure I was going to join the Cult of Ghost Puffs, but I tried the whipped soap this morning and practically crammed it up my nose in the process so I guess count me in.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 9, 2014)

@ you won't regret it!! Her shades are soo puuurdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ughhh, I just placed an order with her for my IMAM exchange partner but super forgot that this is the last year for the Nightmare Before Christmas collection. I might wait for payday to come and go and then pick up a few goodies for me (aka I need Zero, Pumpkin King, and perhaps a custom gloss for dat cheesecake flavor).


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 9, 2014)

I have had "Kidnap the Sandy Claws" in my head all week long! This must be a sign from the Halloween gods to go all in with a full size order, right?


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

I love indie. Someone asked me what my eyeshadow was this morning and I got to say "ladder to hell". I mean, really. It's so fun

Sidenote, work is slooooooooooooooowwwwwww and I have a shiro cart done up. I will not break the no buy I will not break the no buy

*yes I will


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I love indie. Someone asked me what my eyeshadow was this morning and I got to say "ladder to hell". I mean, really. It's so fun
> 
> Sidenote, work is slooooooooooooooowwwwwww and I have a shiro cart done up. I will not break the no buy I will not break the no buy
> 
> *yes I will


This is why I'm excited to get my Hello Waffle. I'll be so freaking happy if someone asks me what my eyeshadow is and I can respond 'Oh, It's Heavy Breathing Cat.'  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to get Heavy Breathing Cat because I kept hearing this Noise coming from under my couch/futon last night, and I realized that it was in fact my very own Heavy Breathing Cat.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is why I'm excited to get my Hello Waffle. I'll be so freaking happy if someone asks me what my eyeshadow is and I can respond 'Oh, It's Heavy Breathing Cat.'  :wub:


I either have

a) Too many different colors of eyeshadow; 

B) Early stages of alzheimer's; or

c) BOTH

Because the odds of me being able to remember what the name of the color on my eyes is not high at all.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

A while ago I found a new FAVORITE lip gloss, but I had to wait to share because I ordered one for someone as a gift and I was afraid she might go buy it for herself if she saw it here.

But Shiro makes a shade that is sold exclusively through Femme Fatale called Smelt of Elderberries.  It is a purpley-rose color with violet highlights and it is just gorgeous.  It wears mostly pink on me, but the purple tone and violet highlight just gives it depth and interest.  I don't normally go for something this pink, but I can't stop wearing it.  Shipping was a little higher out of Australia, but not bad if you order a few other things too and they do fantastic duo-chromes.  I also got my package pretty darn quickly.  I think it arrived in under two weeks.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 9, 2014)

I already preordered NMs Grisly Grimoires and I'm going to pass on Shiro's. But can anyone direct me to the other super halloween collections? Besides Femme Fatale. What others are out?


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 9, 2014)

@@BSquared @ My first indie order was from Geek Chic Cosmetics because I wanted to tell people I had the "One Ring" on my eyelids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm getting B*tchcraft (*'d for the MUT filter) polish from Delush because of the name (which specifically comes from American Horror Story).


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 9, 2014)

NM's glass berries lip tint makes me want lots and lots of berry pie.  My mouth waters when I put this stuff on, it's fantastic.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> A while ago I found a new FAVORITE lip gloss, but I had to wait to share because I ordered one for someone as a gift and I was afraid she might go buy it for herself if she saw it here.
> 
> But Shiro makes a shade that is sold exclusively through Femme Fatale called Smelt of Elderberries.  It is a purpley-rose color with violet highlights and it is just gorgeous.  It wears mostly pink on me, but the purple tone and violet highlight just gives it depth and interest.  I don't normally go for something this pink, but I can't stop wearing it.  Shipping was a little higher out of Australia, but not bad if you order a few other things too and they do fantastic duo-chromes.  I also got my package pretty darn quickly.  I think it arrived in under two weeks.


I was thisclose to ordering that gloss! Decided to pass purely because it was about half the price of everything else I was ordering. I might have to go back!

Also, I ordered the full size Shiro Halloween collection, it should be here by Saturday, I'll have pics then!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

Someone tell me what to buy next. Lol. And also, do indie brands do promo codes or offer gifts with purchase? Guys, I'm sorry about all of the questions, I need guidance. I NEED AN ADULT.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

@ As far as your next order goes, what are a couple of your favorite tv shows or movies? As for discount codes, Notoriously Morbid sends me a promo code in every order.

ETA: A lot of indies post sales and discount codes on Facebook, so if you find a company you love, it's a good idea to check there. And there are more and more of them with fan groups for customers that get additional special things for members of those groups.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ As far as your next order goes, what are a couple of your favorite tv shows or movies? As for discount codes, Notoriously Morbid sends me a promo code in every order.


As far as TV shows and movies I loooove: Harry Potter, Sons of Anarchy, True Blood,Walking Dead, House of Cards, OITNB, Game of Thrones, The Shining, any thing by Stephen King, Lord of the Rings...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> As far as TV shows and movies I loooove: Harry Potter, Sons of Anarchy, True Blood,Walking Dead, House of Cards, OITNB, Game of Thrones, The Shining, any thing by Stephen King, Lord of the Rings...


Ohhh you have so many options with those...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Someone tell me what to buy next. Lol. And also, do indie brands do promo codes or offer gifts with purchase? Guys, I'm sorry about all of the questions, I need guidance. I NEED AN ADULT.


Most of them give you free samples with every purchase, this is not for all, but most of the big ones.



KellyKaye said:


> As far as TV shows and movies I loooove: Harry Potter, Sons of Anarchy, True Blood,Walking Dead, House of Cards, OITNB, Game of Thrones, The Shining, any thing by Stephen King, Lord of the Rings...


Darling Girl OITNB

Shiro Seven Kingdoms (for GoT)

Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't A Democracy (Walking Dead)

Geek Chic Fellowship

Geek Chic does not give free samples, but I have found their customer service to be very generous.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh you have so many options with those...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wonder if anyone will ever make a House of cards collection, I would die to have an F.U. eyeshadow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Most of them give you free samples with every purchase, this is not for all, but most of the big ones.
> 
> Darling Girl OITNB
> 
> ...


All of these are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> As far as TV shows and movies I loooove: Harry Potter, Sons of Anarchy, True Blood,Walking Dead, House of Cards, OITNB, Game of Thrones, The Shining, any thing by Stephen King, Lord of the Rings...


Shiro has the Hobbit collection too http://shirocosmetics.com/product/the-complete-hobbit-collection/


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

I am so excited for my OITNB set!! Hopefully shipped either today or tomrorow, next week at the latest. WOOHOO!

Still zero response from Victorian Disco. I saw she posted that Scapegoat Danny had a family emergency so that's why she isn't answering emails. I'll give her until Monday before I shoot off email number FOUR about my order....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I am so excited for my OITNB set!! Hopefully shipped either today or tomrorow, next week at the latest. WOOHOO!
> 
> Still zero response from Victorian Disco. I saw she posted that Scapegoat Danny had a family emergency so that's why she isn't answering emails. I'll give her until Monday before I shoot off email number FOUR about my order....


Are you talking about the OITNB set from Darling Girl? I am sitting over here drooling over the colors in that collection! I really want Tit Punch and Pornstache..,


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor Danny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Are you talking about the OITNB set from Darling Girl? I am sitting over here drooling over the colors in that collection! I really want Tit Punch and Pornstache..,


YES! I caved and got the entire set due to successful enabling on this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One of those you mentioned may be hitting the indie trade thread once I have it (I *think* it will be based on swatches, but I want to see it in person first) so get your h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  on in the next couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> YES! I caved and got the entire set due to successful enabling on this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> One of those you mentioned may be hitting the indie trade thread once I have it (I *think* it will be based on swatches, but I want to see it in person first) so get your h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  on in the next couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 9, 2014)

@ I have just discovered that BFTE Cosmetics has a Shinning Collection and a Amityville Horror Collection. I cannot speak to their quality or TAT as I have never ordered from BFTE, I cringe at the no samples option for these collections because I want to try them! http://www.bftecosmetics.com/Whats-New_c_57.html


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 9, 2014)

So I got a super special birthday package yesterday from the amazing @@marigoldsue and I'm super excited about it. Smelt of Elderberries is easily my new favorite lip gloss and she even managed to track down an Up All Night To Get Loki! She got me some Pretty Randoms which I had missed out on both times Vee put them up and two gorgeous purples (which I am addicted to buying) Go Fly A Kite from GDE and The Nightmare from Femme Fatale.

I'm new at doing swatches for photos, but I have some under the spoiler as well as a quick look I did today using some of my new goodies. Sunlight is lacking a little at the moment as it's the 4th stormy week we've had in the last month and a half here and you can just ignore the fact that I really need to do my eyebrows (yet to find my tweezers in unpacking!) and am still pretty novice at doing eye looks lol.



Spoiler










Top photo is indoor, bottom is outdoor. Smelt of Elderberries is on the left, shadows from top to bottom are swatched bare, over Stay Don't Stray, and Pixie Epoxy. L-R Pretty Random #2, Go Fly a Kite, Pretty Random #1, Up All Night to Get Loki, and The Nightmare.




This is Smelt of Elderberries on. I'm obsessed. For my eyes, I used PR#2 and Up All Night to Get Loki and blush is Pumpkin from Hello Waffle.



On the subject of Heavy Breathing Cat and Hello Waffle, I got mine the week before last but since I was in the middle of moving, I just brought it straight to my new place and stashed itas a treat to open after I got all moved in (with a Memebox I still haven't even bothered to open lol) and I forgot about it until last week. It was a pretty big order - Alternate Universe palette, several full size past COTMs plus Corgi Butts and Hot Cross Bunnies and mini jars of most of the 1000 Likes and then a bunch of sample baggies of shadows and blush. In addition to the two Alternate Universe GWPs, she also gave me full sizes of Magic Mirror and Gryphon which I thought was so awesome.

I did Some quick swatches last night while repotting baggies into jars and my new kitty kept trying to get into my eyeshadow. I did a swatch of Heavy Breathing Cat and it looked kind of taupey to me and it kind of matched him which I thought was pretty great. Although he's not much of a heavy breather, a shadow named after him would be more like Eyelash Licking Cat or Constantly Underfoot Cat.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

The indie stars have aligned, I will have 5 things delivered on Saturday...


replacement Black Violet perfumes (as I already got my order, but all of the perfumes I ordered were missing)
Shiro Halloween collection, and a few other various items
Haus of Gloi pt 2
Aromaleigh Diavoli collection, and a few other discontinued shades
Notoriously Morbid Winchester Gospels


----------



## Allison H (Oct 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I either have
> 
> a) Too many different colors of eyeshadow;
> 
> ...


Ha! I'm the same way, but I've never been good with remembering names (for anything).


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

Well I have broken the no buy. Dawn Eyes order in.

I had no choice!! I have been sitting at work for 7 hours now, my phone has rung exactly twice...you can not put me under these conditions and expect me to resist 50 cent samples. It's just plain irresponsible.

I am excited to try her stuff! Only thing I've tried is @@marigoldsue's lovely Kate's color and I enjoyed it a lot so hoping for good things, even if the website is straight out of 1996.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is why I'm excited to get my Hello Waffle. I'll be so freaking happy if someone asks me what my eyeshadow is and I can respond 'Oh, It's Heavy Breathing Cat.'  :wub:


When I wear the Shiro Game of Thrones Cercei (Women's Weapons) and Jamie (No Men Like Me) colors at the same time I feel SECRETLY NAUGHTY all day.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Shiro's Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection presents all sorts of combination possibilities.

Edited for subject/verb agreement.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cocoa Pink shipping email just came!!!!  SQEEEEEE!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Allison H (Oct 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Cocoa Pink shipping email just came!!!! SQEEEEEE!!!!! :lol:


Mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! I'm almost more excited for yours haha! Jk these will be epic!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry, I haven't been on much but I have a few replies/comments (my Mom is here visiting!  So happy!  We've been drinking tea and binge-watching Call The Midwife and Bletchley Circle all week!  Also, my husband is off work on vaca for 2 weeks, and he's been sweet and charming and is taking up ALL OF MY TIME.  The dear.  By the end of next week I'll be very ready for him to go back to work!)

Neil Gaiman! He's my absolute favorite!  If you loved the silly sweetness of Good Omens, I recommend reading Stardust next.  If you liked the spooky parts, go for Neverwhere.  If you liked the way religion was flipped over, examined, shaken, and put back together, read American Gods.  I also recommend his short stories.  Just not at night when you're alone if you're easily freaked out, as I am.

Hello Waffle - I'm practically throwing tantrums over here waiting for the Catssic Literature (and I wish I could stop saying "Cat Sick Literature" in my head when I read that) to come out.  MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!!  GIMME!!!

Last but not least - due to the amazing @@marigoldsue I have the Cachtice Lipcraft Gloss from Notoriously Morbid's Blood Countess collection, and I. Cannot. Stop. Wearing. It. over Urban Decay's Revolution lippie in Manic.  Manic is a deep, perfect matte wine color, and Cachtice is a beautiful metallic mix between wine and a deep pink.  So hard to describe, but the gloss is sheer enough to let the lipstick color peek through, but it's also so metallic that it shimmers even in low light.  I'm probably going to wear it every day til Christmas. Or New Year's. Or Valentine's.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

AHHH I forgot about the Catssic Literature Collection. I need to put that into my budget, because I'm buying it all!

Still torn on the Shiro order. I've had my cart full all day and open on another tab &amp; I just keep going back &amp; looking at it. Probably a sign I should just buy it already.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought the full size Shiro Halloween eye shadows! I showed some restraint and did not order the lip glosses or lip balms.

:: sings Kidnap the Sandy Claws! ::


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHH I forgot about the Catssic Literature Collection. I need to put that into my budget, because I'm buying it all!
> 
> Still torn on the Shiro order. I've had my cart full all day and open on another tab &amp; I just keep going back &amp; looking at it. Probably a sign I should just buy it already.


Do it . . . .


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 9, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> No worries! The more, the merrier. And welcome!! Which blush did you end up getting?


I have only gotten to try Day Job and Ms. Monroe and I love both! But I also got Peach is the New Blush, My First Time, and Whoa Dog!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So I got a super special birthday package yesterday from the amazing @@marigoldsue and I'm super excited about it.








magicalmom said:


> Last but not least - due to the amazing @@marigoldsue I have the Cachtice Lipcraft Gloss from Notoriously Morbid's Blood Countess collection, and I. Cannot. Stop. Wearing. It. over Urban Decay's Revolution lippie in Manic.  Manic is a deep, perfect matte wine color, and Cachtice is a beautiful metallic mix between wine and a deep pink.  So hard to describe, but the gloss is sheer enough to let the lipstick color peek through, but it's also so metallic that it shimmers even in low light.  I'm probably going to wear it every day til Christmas. Or New Year's. Or Valentine's.


You all need to stop or I am going to get a big head over here...

Serioulsy though, both of those glosses are A M A Z I N G.  I have already purchased a personal back-up for the Cachtice and I never do that.

@, you were asking about where to purchase next.  If I was Secret Santa shopping for you, I would have to stalk a bit to remember what lip colors you like, but I am thinking my first purchase for you might be the NM gloss.  From my limited memory it seems like you would love this one.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 9, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I have only gotten to try Day Job and Ms. Monroe and I love both! But I also got Peach is the New Blush, My First Time, and Whoa Dog!


I really LOVE Whoa Dog! It's a great color on my vampy white skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Cocoa Pink shipping email just came!!!!  SQEEEEEE!!!!!  :lol:


Add me to the squealers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I kind of hope I hate some of them, my poor wallet....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

Alchemic Muse first impressions, after I had to literally cut it out of my mailbox because my mail lady doesn't realize that our end is smaller than her end, and she was too lazy to bring it to the door...

Everything was packaged painstakingly. Each jar was wrapped in tissue paper, then shrink wrapped, then also had a protective seal under the lid. Obviously nothing leaked, and I also got a free perfume sample with my order.

Favorites: Pumpkin Chai body whip, Lovecraft whipped soap, and Nightshade. I haven't had a chance to try anything though, just smelled from the jar.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> You all need to stop or I am going to get a big head over here...
> 
> Serioulsy though, both of those glosses are A M A Z I N G.  I have already purchased a personal back-up for the Cachtice and I never do that.
> 
> @, you were asking about where to purchase next.  If I was Secret Santa shopping for you, I would have to stalk a bit to remember what lip colors you like, but I am thinking my first purchase for you might be the NM gloss.  From my limited memory it seems like you would love this one.


I'll have to check that one out! Thanks for the suggestion, I sure do loooove lipgloss!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

FYI, in case anyone cared:  Baroque Cosmetics has superfast TAT but does not send samples.  Haute Sugary also has superfast TAT and did not send samples in this order I just received, but it was all samples to begin with, so they might not send additional samples in an order that's all samples to begin with.

(I'm dealing with a group order situation, so I am receiving orders I didn't place from companies I've never tried or even heard of before!)


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> FYI, in case anyone cared: Baroque Cosmetics has superfast TAT but does not send samples. Haute Sugary also has superfast TAT and did not send samples in this order I just received, but it was all samples to begin with, so they might not send additional samples in an order that's all samples to begin with.
> 
> (I'm dealing with a group order situation, so I am receiving orders I didn't place from companies I've never tried or even heard of before!)


I love when people post new companies for me to go throw money at!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Alchemic Muse first impressions, after I had to literally cut it out of my mailbox because my mail lady doesn't realize that our end is smaller than her end, and she was too lazy to bring it to the door...
> 
> Everything was packaged painstakingly. Each jar was wrapped in tissue paper, then shrink wrapped, then also had a protective seal under the lid. Obviously nothing leaked, and I also got a free perfume sample with my order.
> 
> ...


I got the Lovecraft body whip and I loooooooooove(craft) it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Heh.  I'm also going to be receiving things from Delush Polish -- they have an _American Horror Story_ polish collection that encompasses all seasons -- and Insomnia Cosmetics (all lipstick, all the time, although I wish they made polish because I would *love* one in Bone Dust).  And a few other companies that we already know and love, so I won't mention those again!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Alchemic Muse first impressions, after I had to literally cut it out of my mailbox because my mail lady doesn't realize that our end is smaller than her end, and she was too lazy to bring it to the door...
> 
> Everything was packaged painstakingly. Each jar was wrapped in tissue paper, then shrink wrapped, then also had a protective seal under the lid. Obviously nothing leaked, and I also got a free perfume sample with my order.
> 
> ...


 Curious to hear about the thickness of these body whips and cream soaps--can you compare them to the HoG pumpkin butters and whipped soaps?? Some of these scents sound amazing!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Curious to hear about the thickness of these body whips and cream soaps--can you compare them to the HoG pumpkin butters and whipped soaps?? Some of these scents sound amazing!!


Well I haven't tried the HoG whipped soaps, so I have no idea about that, but these look like the consistency of buttercream frosting. And the body whips are much lighter than the pumpkin butters. More of a whipped consistency.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

So...  Since we were just talking about Terry Pratchett today (yesterday?  Time has no meaning), I'll drop this here and note that tomorrow is the start of the pre-sale window.

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well I haven't tried the HoG whipped soaps, so I have no idea about that, but these look like the consistency of buttercream frosting. And the body whips are much lighter than the pumpkin butters. More of a whipped consistency.


Ooo thank you! I've found the HoG pumpkin butters a little thick for everyday use (I like them for post-shave though...and I bet I'll change my mind mid-winter), so these might be up my alley!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Ooo thank you! I've found the HoG pumpkin butters a little thick for everyday use (I like them for post-shave though...and I bet I'll change my mind mid-winter), so these might be up my alley!


I think I prefer the body whip to the pumpkin butter. I don't have especially dry skin and it absorbs a little more nicely for me.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 9, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> I think I prefer the body whip to the pumpkin butter. I don't have especially dry skin and it absorbs a little more nicely for me.


Oh good to know, thank you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Add me to the squealers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I kind of hope I hate some of them, my poor wallet....


At least as far as the shampoos/hair stuff, it's cheaper than the salon brands I usually buy so I figure it's ok if I fall in love with a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

I was trying not to look at Cocoa Pink in fear for my wallet, but did any of you order the Fall Favorites Set? Will you give us a quick review of it, if you did? I looked at the shampoos and went "holy cow why are there so many scents!" I can't wait to hear what you all think!


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I really LOVE Whoa Dog! It's a great color on my vampy white skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm glad to hear that! I also have vampy white skin and was worried about it being so bright!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was trying not to look at Cocoa Pink in fear for my wallet, but did any of you order the Fall Favorites Set? Will you give us a quick review of it, if you did? I looked at the shampoos and went "holy cow why are there so many scents!" I can't wait to hear what you all think!


I ordered the Fall Favorites Set, and I believe Lolo22 did as well. I hope the set comes before my parents visit in a week (I opted out of the 2 day shipping), as I actually purchased that so my mom could try out some of CP's products. I'll be happy to let you know what we think of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I ordered the Fall Favorites Set, and I believe Lolo22 did as well. I hope the set comes before my parents visit in a week (I opted out of the 2 day shipping), as I actually purchased that so my mom could try out some of CP's products. I'll be happy to let you know what we think of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok good, I really don't need to order anything more for a while, but if you guys end up loving it, I might cave.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

Yessssssss Pixie Epoxy


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

I AM ONE OF YOU NOW. STICK TO ME, SPARKLES.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I ordered the Fall Favorites Set, and I believe Lolo22 did as well. I hope the set comes before my parents visit in a week (I opted out of the 2 day shipping), as I actually purchased that so my mom could try out some of CP's products. I'll be happy to let you know what we think of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered it as well.  Honestly though I am a little overloaded on new scents at the moment and I don't like mixing scent profiles on my body.  So I am not sure when I will get around to trying anything enough to give it a "real" review.  It will depend on what catches my whim.  Right now I am on a Black Violet high and everything else has been pushed aside.  That could change though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish there were more video game collections, I would love a Borderlands collection in time for the new game that comes out next week. I want all of the characters greatest quotes to be a shadow name. Especially Claptrap and Tiny Tina. "Wub wub wub" and "Crumpets are crunk!" would be the best.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wish there were more video game collections, I would love a Borderlands collection in time for the new game that comes out next week. I want all of the characters greatest quotes to be a shadow name. Especially Claptrap and Tiny Tina. "Wub wub wub" and "Crumpets are crunk!" would be the best.


espionage has a small borderlands collection, http://espionagecosmetics.com/collections/borderlands.html, and AFK has the wastelanders collection based on fallout, plus the another collection based on league of legends 

shiro has pokemon and zelda


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> espionage has a small borderlands collection, http://espionagecosmetics.com/collections/borderlands.html, and AFK has the wastelanders collection based on fallout, plus the another collection based on league of legends
> 
> shiro has pokemon and zelda


Yeah there are some, but I wish there were more. Most collections are TV shows. I would love an Azeroth collection not made by VD so I couldn't actually buy it and get it in a timely manner.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2014)

Big shocker: I have not received my VDC refund that was supposed to settle on Tuesday.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally! My NM Winchester Gospels collection has made it to my home city so close, so very close! *Considering my last package from them took almost 2 weeks to get to me, I am thrilled that this one only took 6 days!*


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel bad that I got my VD package and you guys are all still waiting.  I think I had about 10 emails with her before I got it though.  I don't mind be annoying if it gets me things lol, so I wouldn't feel bad pestering the crap out of her since that seems to be what works.  She always seemed to respond quickly in the mornings (around 7-8) so that may be the best time to catch her.  I have been wearing a few of the shades and I do like them.  I got all neutrals, so nothing too exciting but I really like So Many Owls for blending darker colors.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if anyone is interested or if there is anyone who didn't pre-order but Notoriously Morbid put up their halloween set, Grisly Grimoires for sale today! I went ahead and bought it, because I figured it was a great way to try some of their products.

Heres the link: http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_217/Grisly-Grimoires-LE-Halloween-2014.htm


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested or if there is anyone who didn't pre-order but Notoriously Morbid put up their halloween set, Grisly Grimoires for sale today! I went ahead and bought it, because I figured it was a great way to try some of their products.
> 
> Heres the link: http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_217/Grisly-Grimoires-LE-Halloween-2014.htm


Did you add the Cachtice lipgloss?  It does not look at all on like it does on the website, and I am still convinced you would fall in love with it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Did you add the Cachtice lipgloss?  It does not look at all on like it does on the website, and I am still convinced you would fall in love with it.


No, I didn't. Could you possibly share the link to the item for me? I'm so new to all of this and don't really know the dlang or abbreviations, so I'm a little lost but don't want to bug everyone too much looking for insight.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> No, I didn't. Could you possibly share the link to the item for me? I'm so new to all of this and don't really know the dlang or abbreviations, so I'm a little lost but don't want to bug everyone too much looking for insight.


http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_182/3.-268achtice-Lipcraft-Gloss.htm

The swatch pic is way off though.  It's darker.  It's metallic.  It's gorgeous.  PM me your order number and I will contact Carrie and ask her to add one to your order on me.  That is how much I love this and how sure I am that you will too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_182/3.-268achtice-Lipcraft-Gloss.htm
> 
> The swatch pic is way off though.  It's darker.  It's metallic.  It's gorgeous.  PM me your order number and I will contact Carrie and ask her to add one to your order on me.  That is how much I love this and how sure I am that you will too!


Gosh, are you sure? That's so incredible of you. Thank you soooo incredibly much!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Gosh, are you sure? That's so incredible of you. Thank you soooo incredibly much!


Yep, certain.  Magicalmom left her opinion on this one a few pages back.  She loves it just as much as I do.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Yep, certain.  Magicalmom left her opinion on this one a few pages back.  She loves it just as much as I do.


Thank you again, I am so incredibly grateful! You're a total sweetheart.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooh! My Winchester Gospels/Ripper Rouge/lip tint/FDF order is out for delivery a day early!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Yep, certain.  Magicalmom left her opinion on this one a few pages back.  She loves it just as much as I do.


Ditto, I'm wearing this today, it is super wearable and lovely. One of my favorites!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Ooh! My Winchester Gospels/Ripper Rouge/lip tint/FDF order is out for delivery a day early!!


ME TOO!!! AHHHH! SO excited!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2014)

We are going to be a marvelous sparkly crowd this weekend!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Poking around Haus of Gloi and it looks like most of the perfumes are in stock. Candy Bowl and samples....get your Ghost Puffs!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Poking around Haus of Gloi and it looks like most of the perfumes are in stock. Candy Bowl and samples....get your Ghost Puffs!


I'm thinking of buying sugared roses, but ghost puffs intrigues me as well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm thinking of buying sugared roses, but ghost puffs intrigues me as well.


I've been wanting sugared roses too, just can't pull the trigger though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been wanting sugared roses too, just can't pull the trigger though.


Gah! Same here, I'm interested in some of the other stuff they have but I'm trying to decide between ordering from them or Alchemic Muse...


----------



## BSquared (Oct 10, 2014)

booooo my HoG order was supposed to be here today....but it was still in Texas as of 5:44 this morning. Last time it came straight from Portland to Minnesota, no idea why it went to Texas???? DO NOT LOSE MY GHOST PUFFS USPS

I also got a very sweet email from Dawn Eyes thanking me for my order and letting me know it would ship Monday. So nice!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Poking around Haus of Gloi and it looks like most of the perfumes are in stock. Candy Bowl and samples....get your Ghost Puffs!


Ugggh, I want to get a whipped soap of Tobac but I still have 2 open orders with them from last week. MEEP


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 10, 2014)

Woot my NM Winchesters Gospels and I+ta sub came today!! And as I got ready for work couldn't resist wearing the Dean and Crowley inspired shades together.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

AHHH! My mail came and I have been visited by the Notoriously Morbid fairy! *dies* Winchester Gospels are so pretty! I don't have time to swatch right now, but I snapped some photos for you all.



Spoiler







As always, A+ packaging and my invoice had a cute hand written note as well &lt;3



THE LOOT! Biggest NM order for me yet! Samples are: I Call it Mr Pointy, The Gambler, Hallelujah, My Log Saw Something, and Sometimes My Arms Bend Back (the last 2 were free samples)




Minis:
Left 3 top to bottom:

Lost in L.A., Walking on Sunshine, Look Upon Me (this was my freebie friday pick)

Right 4 top to bottom:
Sept COTM Gorgeous Ghouls, Wayward Son, Eye of the Tiger, and Sympathy for the Devil
GAH! So pretty!



and lastly my glass berries lip tint. Very sheer, but feels amazing. I love the coffin kissers already and you can never go wrong with any hint of color with them in my book. I am so in love. I think this is the only company where I actually regret not buying minis for everything. love love love. Now I cant wait for my VC this month.


This is only further awesome as I had my first College math test today and I am confident I aced it. I was going to celebrate by buying new pretties but when I realized this was coming today it was way more exciting than buying more new things (yay sticking to low buys! lol)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on much but I have a few replies/comments (my Mom is here visiting!  So happy!  We've been drinking tea and binge-watching Call The Midwife and Bletchley Circle all week!  Also, my husband is off work on vaca for 2 weeks, and he's been sweet and charming and is taking up ALL OF MY TIME.  The dear.  By the end of next week I'll be very ready for him to go back to work!)
> 
> Neil Gaiman! He's my absolute favorite!  If you loved the silly sweetness of Good Omens, I recommend reading Stardust next.  If you liked the spooky parts, go for Neverwhere.  If you liked the way religion was flipped over, examined, shaken, and put back together, read American Gods.  I also recommend his short stories.  Just not at night when you're alone if you're easily freaked out, as I am.
> 
> ...


I read the little Amazon descriptions of all three of those and now I want to read all of them, although maybe American Gods and Stardust first. I will definitely scare myself with the creepy ones if I'm home alone. 

Catssic Literature sounds awesome! Does anyone know if there have been any sneak peaks or anything for that yet?



KatieS131 said:


> I have only gotten to try Day Job and Ms. Monroe and I love both! But I also got Peach is the New Blush, My First Time, and Whoa Dog!





marigoldsue said:


> You all need to stop or I am going to get a big head over here...
> 
> Serioulsy though, both of those glosses are A M A Z I N G.  I have already purchased a personal back-up for the Cachtice and I never do that.
> 
> @, you were asking about where to purchase next.  If I was Secret Santa shopping for you, I would have to stalk a bit to remember what lip colors you like, but I am thinking my first purchase for you might be the NM gloss.  From my limited memory it seems like you would love this one.


Nope. Never. You're amazing. And I'm thinking I need to find my Cachtice lip gloss this weekend! It's in one of the many boxes of beauty products which I'm hoping to unpack and organize this weekend. 



meaganola said:


> So...  Since we were just talking about Terry Pratchett today (yesterday?  Time has no meaning), I'll drop this here and note that tomorrow is the start of the pre-sale window.
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html


Love that color! I have yet to order anything from Literary Lacquers but I've been wanting to.



Lolo22 said:


> I feel bad that I got my VD package and you guys are all still waiting.  I think I had about 10 emails with her before I got it though.  I don't mind be annoying if it gets me things lol, so I wouldn't feel bad pestering the crap out of her since that seems to be what works.  She always seemed to respond quickly in the mornings (around 7-8) so that may be the best time to catch her.  I have been wearing a few of the shades and I do like them.  I got all neutrals, so nothing too exciting but I really like So Many Owls for blending darker colors.


To be honest, I'm so unexcited for these orders that I have barely put any effort into following up on this. I really need to though since I paid for these orders lol.



rachelshine said:


> Ugggh, I want to get a whipped soap of Tobac but I still have 2 open orders with them from last week. MEEP


I mean, if they haven't shipped them out yet, maybe they could just add it on and you wouldn't have to pay shipping again...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



musiclover8201 said:


> Woot my NM Winchesters Gospels and I+ta sub came today!! And as I got ready for work couldn't resist wearing the Dean and Crowley inspired shades together.


I'm not far enough in Supernatural that I know who Crowley is, but having just read Good Omens, that name is jumping out at me!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Catssic Literature sounds awesome! Does anyone know if there have been any sneak peaks or anything for that yet?
> 
> To be honest, I'm so unexcited for these orders that I have barely put any effort into following up on this. I really need to though since I paid for these orders lol.


Catssic Literature has been tentatively moved to the 24th at the earliest. She is still trying to finish catching up on orders. Here is the sneak peek:






And I am already hounding Ashley about my VD order. My tracking didn't ever update. Emailed her last night and she said she would open a case and check back in the morning. No email today, so I emailed her again asking if she could just resend it. I will email her everyday if I have to, and I will start getting uppity if I have to. Better to start early so I have plenty of time for a Paypal case.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't understand the Victorian Disco thing. Even if there's an issue with the tracking numbers, where are the packages? Is the post office holding them hostage, or did she just not mail them?

ETA: Part of me wants to just cancel my order, because I'm really not in the mood to have to hound someone to get my order. But the other part of me REALLY wants my Harry Potter eye shadows.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2014)

@ I also saw this one:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I don't understand the Victorian Disco thing. Even if there's an issue with the tracking numbers, where are the packages? Is the post office holding them hostage, or did she just not mail them?
> 
> ETA: Part of me wants to just cancel my order, because I'm really not in the mood to have to hound someone to get my order. But the other part of me REALLY wants my Harry Potter eye shadows.


I think it's all an elaborate lie for how lazy she is and just doesn't take it to the post office. I am so ready to "get frank" with her, and let her know that I'm not fooled.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks guys!! Loving those sneak peeks. I want way too much stuff right now. I keep telling myself that the only thing I'm allowed to buy on my low buy are LE and seasonal stuff or really really good deals. So even though I'm on a low buy, I'm all BUY ALL THE THINGS for GDE this month lol.

My first VD order I have yet to receive I got an Order Complete email on 9/14... and it's now 10/10. Ridiculous. She told me she'd get it out to my new address by Friday 9/26 and I haven't received tracking or the package.

On 9/27 I got an Order Complete email and shipping notification for that later September order which is being sent to my old address (my fault, I was so concerned about the first order and wasn't expecting to see that one for ages I didn't bother to ask her to change the address on that one) and it has yet to update. Last Friday 10/3 I facebooked her to ask about the first order and she said she'd look it up and get back to me after she got off work and I still haven't heard back. Facebook is blocked at work and my phone is barely alive right now, so when I get home this evening, I'll definitely facebook her.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it's all an elaborate lie for how lazy she is and just doesn't take it to the post office. I am so ready to "get frank" with her, and let her know that I'm not fooled.


THIS. Like I'm sorry....my order shows cancelled for a month. I email you say you'll get it changed. Nothing for 2 weeks, I email again, it magically updates to "completed" in literally less than 5 minutes. Like you just happened to remember my order that well? 
Then I never get a tracking number. But I "should have". At this point, I am 100% positive she has not sent out, or even packed, my order, she said she'd look into it and get back to me but I am so over this at this point.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Try [email protected] if you aren't getting responses. That is where she would respond to me from. They say 'sent from my iPhone' so they are probley harder for her to ignore. Danny probably monitors the regular email account...lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

My other problem is she is very obviously spending a lot of money on indies, and she says so in the IMAM subreddit. So it makes me wonder if she is taking orders and people's money, using it to buy makeup for herself, and then hoping people won't follow up on their orders. I mean, I have no right to tell her how she should/n't spend her own money, but that's what it looks like to me, and it's not ok. I've already got an email drafted up because it is now the 20th business day, and I will not take her crap.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 10, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva How many times have you contacted her already? It might be time to start another "Has anyone else received their Victorian Disco order yet?" type thread on IMAM.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@Kelly Silva How many times have you contacted her already? It might be time to start another "Has anyone else received their Victorian Disco order yet?" type thread on IMAM.


Once last night and she replied, then today and no reply yet. It's not as many times as some of the others here, but I want to nip it in the bud as early as I can especially since I've gone through half my time for a Paypal case already.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Waffle's The Bunny Trio is up:






It's cute! I'll probably just wait &amp; order it with the Catssic Literature collection though.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

Another VDC update: (July 27th order, nearly 3 months later.....)
She told me that my package was lost and that she would repack it and send it out Thursday.
Thursday I message her and ask if its still going out

She promptly says yes and that she will have shipping info that night...

Its Friday....no shipping info. No email. Nothing.
I just sent her a message that says
"so....shipping info?"

I am seriously an ultra forgiving person and I have been trying to be nice about it all with her but this is just...so infuriating...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't even inquired about my own order yet, but just hearing all of these stories is seriously infuriating.  &lt;_&lt;

Even if I end up getting my order soon, I'll never recommend this company to anyone. 

ETA: I just e-mailed and I was nice, but my next e-mail will NOT be nice if I get a ridiculous excuse as a response.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  Since we were just talking about Terry Pratchett today (yesterday?  Time has no meaning), I'll drop this here and note that tomorrow is the start of the pre-sale window.
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html


Thanks for posting this!  I love that it's also a fundraiser.  I'm not a huge polish person, but that's a gorgeous color and I need all the Terry Pratchett everything.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

I want to share a little ebay scam story with you all, to help you understand how important contacting her is: For my birthday, my bf wanted to buy me this video game controller that was not available in the states yet, so he exported it from Japan from a seller on ebay. It arrived just in time, everything looked right, until we opened it, and it was a case of tissues that had the same shape and size as the controller would have. He immediately filed an ebay claim against the seller, as it was obviously a scam. The store, that only sells video game accessories, states that it was a packing mistake and quickly refunds his money. You cannot file a claim with a store after receiving a refund. So very obviously this ebay seller was profiting on the people who didn't bother doing anything. As I told the bf today, this is exactly the same scam VD seems to be pulling, except you don't even get tissues. Seriously, those tissues have come in so handy.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 10, 2014)

I just sent an email to Victorian Disco this morning (for my September 27 order), so I don't feel like I have enough "credibility" to make that complaint thread on IMAM just yet. IMAM is the best/cruelest way to complain, but this is kind of ridiculous since her facebook posts make it seem like everything is under control.

In happier news, I just got shipping info for my Shiro order (I'm happy that it's shipped because all of the talk about people ordering the Halloween set in full-size was making me second-guess my own order decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## BSquared (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm trying to be nice and calm. But it's so frustrating to see her Facebook statuses about "all orders from September are shipped" and I ORDERED IN JULY.

I'm ready to write it off and say she clearly needs the $14 more than I do, but it makes me mad it's happening to other people too. Stuff happens. I get that. Mistakes are made. But I'm tired of excuses, apologies, blaming the post office, and blaming Danny. Like....say you screwed up and I'd have a lot more patience.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol seriously, if I were Danny, I'd have quit by now with all the blame she throws his way.

eta On a different note, I'm thinking about getting a hydraglaze from GDE on Wednesday. I've held off on them this long because there's no sample size. Thoughts? And favorite colors if anyone's a fan?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Why does this happen to every round of things I order? My Shiro order is missing wetch, about to email, but I will be so sad if I don't get it.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Why does this happen to every round of things I order? My Shiro order is missing wetch, about to email, but I will be so sad if I don't get it.


OH NO!!! That is genuinely heartbreaking! I love the shade too, I hope she can fix it for you!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

Regarding Victorian Disco:  Send her a message with a link to the FTC guidelines for Internet sales and tell her she is in serious violation of the rules.  That message from me is what prompted her to send my order finally.

The rules essentially say something to the effect that if shipping exceeds 30 days (or your original stated time) you have to give customers a date the order will ship by and get their permission in writing to hold their order.  Otherwise you have to refund them.  She has not met her original stated shipping time for any of us, nor has she sent us messages with delivery dates and asking for authorization to hold our orders.  May be time to consider filing complaints with the FTC.  Or at least let her know that you know it is an option.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 10, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> This is only further awesome as I had my first College math test today and I am confident I aced it. I was going to celebrate by buying new pretties but when I realized this was coming today it was way more exciting than buying more new things (yay sticking to low buys! lol)


Congrats for finishing your first college math test!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I am also on a (self-imposed) low-buy. It's hard (I did another two rounds of loading up the Haus of Gloi cart and then closing the tab today).


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 10, 2014)

I broke down and ordered the Halloween samples from Sugar and Spite. I need more smells for my ongoing scent narratives. (Today I just had HoG Pumpkin Eater over a regular flowery perfume so it was like I was eating pumpkin pie, but also being fancy. See? NEED MORE OPTIONS.)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Regarding Victorian Disco:  Send her a message with a link to the FTC guidelines for Internet sales and tell her she is in serious violation of the rules.  That message from me is what prompted her to send my order finally.
> 
> The rules essentially say something to the effect that if shipping exceeds 30 days (or your original stated time) you have to give customers a date the order will ship by and get their permission in writing to hold their order.  Otherwise you have to refund them.  She has not met her original stated shipping time for any of us, nor has she sent us messages with delivery dates and asking for authorization to hold our orders.  May be time to consider filing complaints with the FTC.  Or at least let her know that you know it is an option.


I'm getting "Should be finished pending tomorrow it says" (on Monday) and "Nothing, it's still showing pending I will call them in a bit to try and push it through!" (this morning) about a refund for a payment I made via PayPal in July.  Still waiting.  She's responding to messages.  She's just not *doing* anything.

In happier news, Winchester Gospels!  They're here!  I had COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN that there was a nail polish in this line that I had also ordered!  And my extras clearly show where everyone's minds have been this week:  My Log Saw Something and Sometimes My Arms Bend Back.

In completely unrelated news, WTF ARE YOU DOING, CATS?  Have you left any batshit in the universe for other kitties?  (Answer:  No.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's my haul for today! I thought most of this would arrive tomorrow, so yay for early delivery! Shiro Halloween collection full size, Aromaleigh Diavoli collection and various other shadows, and my replacement Black Violet perfumes from the anniversary sale! Haus of Gloi will be here tomorrow, and then Tuesday is GDE OTM, and NM Winchester Gospels! Happy things!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

Should not place another NM order, but @@marigoldsue has me convinced I need Cachtice. Anyone have Serannian Dreams? Might grab that one too.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Should not place another NM order, but @@marigoldsue has me convinced I need Cachtice. Anyone have Serannian Dreams? Might grab that one too.


Yes!! It's suuuuper cool toned pink, I LOVE IT, it almost stains your lips white then pink over that? I'd post swatches for you but I'm at my moms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Should not place another NM order, but @@marigoldsue has me convinced I need Cachtice. Anyone have Serannian Dreams? Might grab that one too.


I just got that one in this week. It is a much lighter pink on than in the swatch. My son is home from college tomorrow. I will try to remember to put it on and make him take a close up of my lips. He will love that!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 10, 2014)

I was cold and the baseball game was boring, so I took a bath.  I found myself craving a chocolate mint scented bath product.  Has anyone found one they like?  I want it to smell good and feel luxurious on the skin.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Should not place another NM order, but @@marigoldsue has me convinced I need Cachtice. Anyone have Serannian Dreams? Might grab that one too.


I have it but its at home . If you haven't bought in the next 6 hours when I get home I can swatch it for you . Just let me know.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

Sigh...still waiting for my Birchbox to hopefully show what I'll be getting this month...

Checking this thread in between my BB stalking, and everyone has convinced me to check out NM for more goodies. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 11, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I was cold and the baseball game was boring, so I took a bath.  I found myself craving a chocolate mint scented bath product.  Has anyone found one they like?  I want it to smell good and feel luxurious on the skin.


I've never used any, but Haus of Gloi has something called "Peppermint Cocoa" listed in their Reverie Fragrance Catalog: http://www.hausofgloi.com/pages/reverie-fragrance-catalog-2 which will hopefully come out during one of the Yule releases.

Sixteen92 also has a shower gel in Peppermint Hot Chocolate: https://www.etsy.com/listing/205195060/shower-gel-8oz-bottle-choose-your?ref=shop_home_active_3


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I was cold and the baseball game was boring, so I took a bath. I found myself craving a chocolate mint scented bath product. Has anyone found one they like? I want it to smell good and feel luxurious on the skin.


I've not tried any myself, but that does sound wonderful! I'm sure I've seen it around recently, I'll try to remember where and let you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA

Here's a CocoaPink scent...Peppermint Hot Cocoa – A steaming mug of creamy hot chocolate infused with peppermint.

I'm sure I've seen this scent around some etsy shops lately...

Also, Alchemic Muse is supposedly adding their winter items soon, but I'm not sure if they'd offer anything like that.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 11, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm not far enough in Supernatural that I know who Crowley is, but having just read Good Omens, that name is jumping out at me!


Hehe well its in honor of this weeks season premier. So anyone who's seen that should know and you will too when you get there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

YOU GUYS!  ALL-CAPS BECAUSE I GOT MY VCD REFUND!  Totally shocked over here.  I honestly didn't think it would ever happen.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahhh my NM order is perfect. Even the candy is amazing.



Spoiler



Warheads. I freaking love Warheads. And I didn't know they made them in Smarties form either.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Ahhh my NM order is perfect. Even the candy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, WHAT?  I need these in my life!  I'm not big on American Smarties, but I *love* the SweeTarts that come in those itty bitty rolls.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Indie fragrance subscription:  Sweet Anthem.

http://www.sweetanthemperfumes.com/collections/membership

They're eau de parfums, not oils, but I think they might be all-natural scents, so if you have issues with the synthetics in most mainstream fragrance, they might work.  Sweet Anthem also has an actual storefront!  I'm thinking that I might make a day of it when the Espionage Kickstarter rewards open house happens since Tacoma and Seattle aren't extraordinarily far from each other.  The traffic will suck rancid donkey balls, sure, but it's doable.

ANYWAY.  I'm trying to decide whether to take the plunge.  It's going to close REALLY SOON since there are only 100 slots available, but I'm not sure I can really spare $40 right now given all of the other LE things I want to get at the moment.  I'm pretty danged faithful to BPAL, after all, and I have *dozens* of bottles that I rarely if ever wear.  I'm slowly working on getting the unwanted ones posted to eBay, but it's slow going, and not everything sells so I'm still left with bunches of oils that just sit there.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Indie fragrance subscription: Sweet Anthem.
> 
> http://www.sweetanthemperfumes.com/collections/membership
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of this, the only problem is that I typically don't like spring or summer scents, they're usually too floral and fruity for my taste. $4o isn't terrible for a year though...decisions, decisions...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent mail day! Haus of Gloi, Notoriously Morbid, Hello Waffle, &amp; Glamour Doll Eyes (OTM and Halloween Collection!) Plus a Birchbox &amp; Memebox.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 11, 2014)

There's also a $5 off $20 deal at Sweet Anthem Perfumes with code "longweekendsale" - it seems to apply to the subscription boxes but you have to make sure that they don't charge you shipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Excellent mail day! Haus of Gloi, Notoriously Morbid, Hello Waffle, &amp; Glamour Doll Eyes (OTM and Halloween Collection!) Plus a Birchbox &amp; Memebox.


Otm spoiler!! Please please???


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Otm spoiler!! Please please???


[\spoiler]


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Here are their 2014 spring and summer scents:



> *Spring Episodes *
> 
> Official release date: February 6
> 
> ...


So they're not all sweet florals!  Ooh, and themes planned for 2015 include constellations and fairy tales!  Still going back and forth on this one, though.  I still have Halloweenie eyeshadow that needs to be purchased!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> There's also a $5 off $20 deal at Sweet Anthem Perfumes with code "longweekendsale" - it seems to apply to the subscription boxes but you have to make sure that they don't charge you shipping.


If you try to use the code on the sub, it *will* charge you shipping, so the sub becomes *more* expensive.  I just tried it.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you try to use the code on the sub, it *will* charge you shipping, so the sub becomes *more* expensive.  I just tried it.


Someone on IMAM contacted their CS about it, so we'll see if that gets resolved (because shipping is supposed to already be included in the price of the sub) or if they didn't intend to have the code apply to the sub.

The code still applies to regular orders, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Swatches. 



Spoiler



These aren't over primer or anything. The glitter is going to be AMAZING over some glitter fix!

ETA: Aaaaand it posted upside down. What the heck.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Swatches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the glitter! So pretty! My OTM is out for delivery today, and my UD Full Frontal Set! Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I love the glitter! So pretty! My OTM is out for delivery today, and my UD Full Frontal Set! Yay!


AHHH that's such a good mail day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

I've never had such a hard time deciding what eye shadow to wear in my life. Forty-two new ones (!!) and I want to wear all of them right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've never had such a hard time deciding what eye shadow to wear in my life. Forty-two new ones (!!) and I want to wear all of them right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed, I can never decide which fantastic color to wear now.  When I sorted my shadows recently I discovered I have 20 shades that I consider purple, not counting sample baggies!

ETA : And my GDE order from Wednesday is here!  None of them are purple though.  How does she ship so fast?  Awesomesauce.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 11, 2014)

Another thing to note about the Sweet Anthem sub, every season you get a $10 off $20 coupon to use! I'm seriously thinking about this one. I still need to place my Shiro halloween order though. I was all set to get the mini set thinking that's all I need for the eyeshadow an it'd come with full size lip products and then it was like "No stickers duh" so now I have to get the full size.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

A sad thing about Shiro's stickers:  If you get them wet, the ink changes.  So if you keep them in your bathroom around your sink, you might as well not have them and instead ask her for the image files so you can have them to look at whenever you want or even print out your own.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait!!! Who has the peppermint hot cocoa smells? I need that in everything!!!! Perfume, lotion, everything!!!!! Ugh! This stinking no buy!!!

Will they have those smells around Christmastime? That is my favorite Christmas smell EVER!!!!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Wait!!! Who has the peppermint hot cocoa smells? I need that in everything!!!! Perfume, lotion, everything!!!!! Ugh! This stinking no buy!!!
> 
> Will they have those smells around Christmastime? That is my favorite Christmas smell EVER!!!!


The peppermint hot cocoa is with CocoaPink, and she offers the scent in every item she sells (which are quite a few items). It'll be around for Christmas, she just added her fall/winter scents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 11, 2014)

I was thinking how, if I made indie cosmetics, I would do a Dead Like Me, Wonderfalls and Pushing Daisies collections (and if you're a Hannibal fan, be sure to catch those shows! All by Bryan Fuller. Wonderfalls is a masterpiece!)

I just got my Shiro and Fandom Cosmetics orders eee


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 11, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Wait!!! Who has the peppermint hot cocoa smells? I need that in everything!!!! Perfume, lotion, everything!!!!! Ugh! This stinking no buy!!!
> 
> Will they have those smells around Christmastime? That is my favorite Christmas smell EVER!!!!


Sixteen92 seems to have some, but not the product type I want.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I was thinking how, if I made indie cosmetics, I would do a Dead Like Me, Wonderfalls and Pushing Daisies collections (and if you're a Hannibal fan, be sure to catch those shows! All by Bryan Fuller. Wonderfalls is a masterpiece!)
> 
> I just got my Shiro and Fandom Cosmetics orders eee


Pushing Daisies would make a wonderful collection...that show was so colorful!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

BPAL does a peppermint-vanilla scent Yule (called something involving the word "Lick" each time: Lick It, Lick It Again, Lick It Slowly, Lick It Now, Lick It Like You Mean It, several more I can't remember) each Yule and frequently does at least one of a few different chocolate scents.  Gelt is chocolate and amber, El Dia de Los Reyes is a spin on Mexican hot chocolate, and Black Temple Burlesque Troupe is chocolate/tobacco/black musk.  Every year is different, but it's entirely possible that they will make either a peppermint hot cocoa blend or a couple of separate things you could layer to create a perfect peppermint hot cocoa.  And then it's possible that the Lab won't have it but the Post will.  The Halloweenie and Yule bath oils tend to be very foodie-heavy, so it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see a cocoa-mint one this year.  We never know what they're going to do until they release the Kraken!  I mean Yules!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you try to use the code on the sub, it *will* charge you shipping, so the sub becomes *more* expensive.  I just tried it.


I just used the code and it did not charge me shipping.  I selected my shipping choice first though, the free shipping with sub option.  Then I added the code.  My total was $35.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I was thinking how, if I made indie cosmetics, I would do a Dead Like Me, Wonderfalls and Pushing Daisies collections (and if you're a Hannibal fan, be sure to catch those shows! All by Bryan Fuller. Wonderfalls is a masterpiece!)
> 
> I just got my Shiro and Fandom Cosmetics orders eee


Yesssss Dead Like Me! I'd buy that in a heart beat!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Since I have to reorganize my eye shadow drawers anyway to make room for new stuff, I'm spending the next hour or so making a spreadsheet of all the indies I have so far (because I definitely ordered something I already have from NM...). 

I kind of wish that I had something like Cher's closet from Clueless where I could just scroll through all the makeup I have &amp; my computer could create my 'face' for the day. I definitely spend more time deciding which colors &amp; whatnot to use than actually putting on my makeup.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I just used the code and it did not charge me shipping.  I selected my shipping choice first though, the free shipping with sub option.  Then I added the code.  My total was $35.


Ah, they must have fixed it!  That didn't work for me this morning.  I received my FSA reinbursement check today ($206 for a biopsy of a WALNUT-SIZED CYST IN MY FACE that insurance didn't cover), so I'm going to go ahead and pick this one up.

ETA:  Another speedy TAT company!  Insomnia Cosmetics.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 11, 2014)

Is Fyrinnae's website down for anyone else? When are they reopening?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Is Fyrinnae's website down for anyone else? When are they reopening?


It's been on an off for a week. Probably having issues. First time it went down was the 3rd.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 11, 2014)

@@ohsailor It's down for me right now, too. Fyrinnae mentioned a couple of days ago that they've been getting 300+ orders/day recently (after the Halloween releases), so they're probably just overloaded right now and turned off the site to catch up on existing orders. There's supposed to be new stuff coming from Fyrinnae (like matte lip lustres!) but they're postponing the release until their order frequency drops to below 250/day.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 11, 2014)

Got my Haus of Gloi order today and AHHH GHOST PUFFS. Already obsessed. Just ordered a whole bunch of sample vials since that's all that's left. 

ETA: Just kidding. WAS going to order a whole bunch. It said there were only three left, so at least I got those!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 11, 2014)

Holy cow I just scheduled out all my indie blog posts, and October is very full. I think I can stop buying things for at least 2 months...hahahaha I amuse myself sometimes.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone tried Performance Colors lipstick from etsy?? They have 6 samples for $5 which seems like a good deal. I just want to find a good oxblood lipstick. I was looking at impulse but samples are sold out.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 11, 2014)

This week has been super frustrating, and I used up all my willpower on other stuff, so I caved and make a Shiro order.  I clearly need the full-size Halloween eyeshadows, a This is Halloween lip gloss and samples of all the Nic Cage glosses, right?

I also had some fun with pretties I already have.  I did an eye look with NM Walking on Sunshine on the lid over Pixie Epoxy, GDE Jailbreak as a highlight, and a touch of MPZ Tenderloin on the outer corner.  I AM SHINY!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's been on an off for a week. Probably having issues. First time it went down was the 3rd.





chibimorph said:


> @@ohsailor It's down for me right now, too. Fyrinnae mentioned a couple of days ago that they've been getting 300+ orders/day recently (after the Halloween releases), so they're probably just overloaded right now and turned off the site to catch up on existing orders. There's supposed to be new stuff coming from Fyrinnae (like matte lip lustres!) but they're postponing the release until their order frequency drops to below 250/day.


Thank you guys! i think I'll actually hold off then since I'm trying to do a low-buy anyway. I'll wait a few weeks.


----------



## nlbm (Oct 11, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam I'm a newbie on MUT and don't have as much experience as everyone here...but I used to get Performance Colors a few years ago, and ordered the sample set recently when I started experimenting with indies again. I thought it was a great deal for a few cream shadows, 2 pressed, two lip colors, and a primer. I really like the cream shadows, they have a nice smooth base and last most of the day on me. I love the lip colors as well, and wore Iced Mocha for the better part of a year. It's worth getting samples just for these!

I'm not a fan of the pressed shadows, which aren't pigmented enough for my taste, even over primer. Similarly, the eyeshadow base doesn't do much for me - my eyelids are too oily.

I don't really do swatches, but here's a quick-and-dirty attempt on my hand in case it's helpful (sorry I'm not as professional as you all!). Mermaid -blue, Princess - lavender, Velvet talker - dark purple. Iced mocha - top lipstick, Ginger heart - bottom lipstick

ETA - I think the lipsticks may have been a special add-on. But the lipstick sampler is a good deal, too.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 11, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Has anyone tried Performance Colors lipstick from etsy?? They have 6 samples for $5 which seems like a good deal. I just want to find a good oxblood lipstick. I was looking at impulse but samples are sold out.


I have. They wear pretty well. Cheeky Monkey didnt seem true to color for me. Paler on then the swatches. I love Iced Mocha. I also have Black Cherry. I did buy a sampler back too. But I have found them a little inconvient to use so havent really done so. The sample piece sits in a deep small pot. She sends a flimsy brush that i found useless. I have a beeter brush. But i am lazy and with over 100 lip products to pick from i just havent bothered.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 11, 2014)

@nblm @@marigoldsue thanks!

I went ahead and purchased the purple sample set. I just want a good vampy lipstick so I thought that would give me good choices. I'll report back once I get them and test them.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 11, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> @nblm @@marigoldsue thanks!
> 
> I went ahead and purchased the purple sample set. I just want a good vampy lipstick so I thought that would give me good choices. I'll report back once I get them and test them.


Bad Lands is supposed to be a pretty close dupe to Train Bleu by NARS.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried this brand (Debaucherous Bath?) 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DebaucherousBathBody?section_id=15507650&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1#


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has anyone tried this brand (Debaucherous Bath?)
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/DebaucherousBathBody?section_id=15507650&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1#


I have not, but here are some reviews for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/search?q=debaucherous+bath&amp;restrict_sr=on


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

My space for my lightbox and where I do my photos was getting a little messy with all the stuff I had yet to swatch all sitting there. So, I turned two Memeboxes into extra storage for what I still have to swatch. I tried to organize it by when I want to post the review, and each compartment is a different brand/collection. The other box not shown has all the Hello Waffle collections that just arrived.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 12, 2014)

Figured I'd ask again in case people missed it since I had added it into a previous post as an edit - anyone have experience with GDE's hydraglazes? I've thought about getting them but always refrained since there aren't sample sizes.

Also looking at placing an order with with CocoaPink and I'm considering getting the fall sampler but I wanted to try a few other things too. There's just so many scents that it's overwhelming. (Eta - actually I'd say that $10.55 for shipping is a huge deterrent for me.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Figured I'd ask again in case people missed it since I had added it into a previous post as an edit - anyone have experience with GDE's hydraglazes? I've thought about getting them but always refrained since there aren't sample sizes.


I've tried the Homicide shade, and it's really pretty. They're fairly sheer, but thick enough to stay put pretty well. Here's a quick swatch of it.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have not, but here are some reviews for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/search?q=debaucherous+bath&amp;restrict_sr=on


Thank you! I think I might go ahead and try it. This brand reminds me a lot of Haus of Gloi with their scents, and the packaging is so adorable.

I've bought six different whipped soaps from six different companies, when I get them I'll let everyone know what I think!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahh! Tuesday's gonna be a great mail day! HOG, OTM, Aromaleigh AND my boots I ordered from Nordstrom! Killing it!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Ahh! Tuesday's gonna be a great mail day! HOG, OTM, Aromaleigh AND my boots I ordered from Nordstrom! Killing it!


That will be a great mail day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should also receive my Aromaleigh order on Tuesday, and my CocoaPink...apparently CP gave me 2 day priority shipping even though I didn't pay for it (no complaints here).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Figured I'd ask again in case people missed it since I had added it into a previous post as an edit - anyone have experience with GDE's hydraglazes? I've thought about getting them but always refrained since there aren't sample sizes.
> 
> Also looking at placing an order with with CocoaPink and I'm considering getting the fall sampler but I wanted to try a few other things too. There's just so many scents that it's overwhelming. (Eta - actually I'd say that $10.55 for shipping is a huge deterrent for me.)


I've been wanting to get a hydra glaze too but I don't really like the colors. I like more Fuschia, berry or coral colored lippies. I do have the homicide one we got to sample and I love the feel of it. I just don't wear it often since it's red. They are like super thick lip gloss that isn't sticky and with tons of color.
I should have my CP fall sampler Tuesday if anyone's on the fence about it. I had read on several blogs that most of the time you get part of the shipping refunded, but I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I ordered like $60 worth though and mostly shampoo so it's probably pretty heavy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 12, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has anyone tried this brand (Debaucherous Bath?)
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/DebaucherousBathBody?section_id=15507650&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1#


And for anyone who has, any recommendations for either a nice bright citrusy scent, or one full of rich spicy goodness?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Figured I'd ask again in case people missed it since I had added it into a previous post as an edit - anyone have experience with GDE's hydraglazes? I've thought about getting them but always refrained since there aren't sample sizes.





Lolo22 said:


> I've been wanting to get a hydra glaze too but I don't really like the colors. I like more Fuschia, berry or coral colored lippies. I do have the homicide one we got to sample and I love the feel of it. I just don't wear it often since it's red. They are like super thick lip gloss that isn't sticky and with tons of color.


I have several Hydraglazes, and aside from Homicide, they're all just kind of a tint, not super intense color.  Homicide is probably the boldest shade I've tried from the line.  I think I have all of them (including the ones from the Valentine's Day and spring collections) except two at this point.  I keep buying them because I love the texture even though they're more of a wash of color than anything remotely resembling full-coverage!  They're not sticky at all, and I especially love them over a stain:  Apply a stain for color and Hydraglaze for not-dryness.  If you're a fuchsia/hot pink person, I would recommend Sailor's Delight.  It's a lot closer to those colors than the site product photos would suggest (the on-lip photo is more like it).


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My space for my lightbox and where I do my photos was getting a little messy with all the stuff I had yet to swatch all sitting there. So, I turned two Memeboxes into extra storage for what I still have to swatch. I tried to organize it by when I want to post the review, and each compartment is a different brand/collection. The other box not shown has all the Hello Waffle collections that just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this idea! I may try fashioning one of my Memeboxes like this.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 12, 2014)

Latest "update" from Victorian Disco for y'all




(Omg using MUT on mobile is haaaard)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

Innocent+Twisted Alchemy FLASH SALE! 20% off everything from now until Tuesday, October 14th (1am PST) No coupon code needed!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 12, 2014)

Question about HOG.. is there any real benefit to combining a new order with the one I placed a week ago? Will I get a shipping refund or will I just have to wait longer to get everything? TIA guys!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Question about HOG.. is there any real benefit to combining a new order with the one I placed a week ago? Will I get a shipping refund or will I just have to wait longer to get everything? TIA guys!!


You will get a refund their system seems to automatically pull all orders going to the same place. Then you get a tracking email for both order numbers, but it's the same tracking number. You don't even need to contact them, they're on it!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Question about HOG.. is there any real benefit to combining a new order with the one I placed a week ago? Will I get a shipping refund or will I just have to wait longer to get everything? TIA guys!!


You'll get a shipping refund.  They may even combine an order and refund shipping even if you don't request it.  I'm not sure whether it will delay the order, though, because when this happened to me (combined order and refunded shipping), it was on a couple of orders placed a day or two apart.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Figured I'd ask again in case people missed it since I had added it into a previous post as an edit - anyone have experience with GDE's hydraglazes? I've thought about getting them but always refrained since there aren't sample sizes.


I have a couple of the Hydraglazes, and I really like the texture and scent.  I was lucky and got to try samples as they came with the OTM a couple times this year.  I think the color of the Homicide Hydraglaze is beautiful.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 12, 2014)

I ordered NMs Wadsworth for a friend and I figured I should order a back up for myself...just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought a few samples and the CoTM as well. I feel like I should message her and tell her I can wait for it and that if she wanted she could combine the order with my Grisly Grimoires one.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

Ooh, it looks like Darling Girl's next GWP is going to be We're All Infected, in honor of tonight's season premiere of _The Walking Dead_!  And it's a lovely shimmery fevered pink.  Although my first impulse is to get a Halloween-oriented collection because it's October, I'm thinking I'll pick up petits of the Only One Can Win collection since this order probably won't get here until November.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 12, 2014)

OH NO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just discovered that when I made my large NM order last month I also made a single shadow "They All Float" purchase seperate and asked to combine orders.
My tracking reflected that they had been combined, but my package was missing "They All Float"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super sad. I just sent her a message but I know its a sold out shade now so who knows what she can do. I will live if I don't get it as I already have one from last month's VC but Id love a backup!

Also, Gotta love VDC.....*sarcasm*
We are back to square 1 again.

She told me she would repack my order and send it out Thurs

Friday I finally got fed up and said "So....shipping info?"

a few hours later she was super apologetic and said that she couldn't believe she had forgotten to send it to me the night before.
I got a tracking number.

Number says "Shipping label was created" (Exactly the message I got that never moved ever)
No movement Friday, No movement Saturday, if there is no movement on Tuesday I am going to be pissed.

I am pretty positive she has not shipped my order AGAIN, and only sent me a tracking number email to buy time. Now I see she has a Huge Blizzcon order via FB...yeah, If I ever get my order I will be shocked. I am so irritated.

In positive news, I am at a beach house with an ocean view and its hard to actually be mad about anything when the Oregon coast is so overcast and lovely. haha.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the help with HOG (trying Spider Silk, Elevenses and Lavendar Sugar now!) and the hydraglazes. I was already eyeing Homicide but now I'm debating between that one and Sailor's Delight. And @@Lolo22, I definitely want to hear your thoughts on that CP sampler when you get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone on here gotten a shipping refund from CP?



rachelshine said:


> Latest "update" from Victorian Disco for y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!! I know everyone always says that but I never really tried to post pics from my phone on here until the other day and it took AGES!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> In positive news, I am at a beach house with an ocean view and its hard to actually be mad about anything when the Oregon coast is so overcast and lovely. haha.


My coworkers make fun of my love of seeing the fog rolling in over the river.  We work in the KOIN tower, and our side of the building overlooks the Hawthorne Bridge and the Willamette River.  And, of course, Mt. Hood.  We have a *gorgeous* view on clear days, like something out of a movie.  Anyway.  The fog.  In the autumn and winter, it gets so thick that you can't see the end of the block!  And forget about seeing the river.  It's like _The Mist_!  Lovelovelove*love* it.  I would especially love a shadow based on that movie.  Every time I see the fog roll in, I try to figure out what it should be.  Maybe...  pale gray with lavender and blue sparkles?


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 12, 2014)

so I know there was some discussion about this earlier, but what about posting a "facts only" thread on IMAM for VDC orders?  as in, ppl will only comment on when the order was placed and whether they have received it, or whether they asked for a refund.  Example:

randomuser 1 point 1 hour ago

Date of order: Aug 10

order received: y/n (pick one)

tracking number issued: (add date here)

tracking number reissued: (if applicable)

refund requested: y/n and date of request

refund received: y/n, and the date it was received if applicable

I know it's really tricky posting on IMAM with these sorts of complaints because they could literally cause a company to go out of business, but this may be a way to get a better idea of what's going on with VDC TAT, refunds, who actually got their orders so far (I know a few people have and they posted about it). Any discussion with another user about their experience would be limited to PMs.  I would start the thread myself but I haven't ordered from VDC so it doesn't make sense for me to do so.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

@@Tamarin I'd be very curious to see all of that information, especially seeing how many people have actually received their orders. I thought about posting something the other day but I've never actually made a post (just comments) &amp; didn't want to start a ruckus with my first one. 

My tracking doesn't work, obviously, but she says she mailed it with a large group on Wednesday. If it's coming from Florida, I SHOULD get it tomorrow. Tuesday at the very latest. I think if it doesn't come by then, I'm just going to ask for a refund. She said she'd look into it but I'm not sure I trust that &amp; I actually placed a kind of large order. I can definitely use that $$ elsewhere.


----------



## nlbm (Oct 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Every time I see the fog roll in, I try to figure out what it should be.  Maybe...  pale gray with lavender and blue sparkles?


I'd buy that in a second.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 12, 2014)

Haus of gloi order made it to my state after its vacation in Texas! Should be here tomorrow woohoo!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, it looks like Darling Girl's next GWP is going to be We're All Infected, in honor of tonight's season premiere of _The Walking Dead_!  And it's a lovely shimmery fevered pink.  Although my first impulse is to get a Halloween-oriented collection because it's October, I'm thinking I'll pick up petits of the Only One Can Win collection since this order probably won't get here until November.


She's doing that AND Walkers?? Nice!

Also, at this point some of you need to talk to VD straight and tell her that she is breaking all sorts of consumer protection rules (http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-guide-mail-and-telephone-order-merchandise-rule) and if she continues, she can find herself in very hot water. I'm sorry, but reading all the ways she is lying to you all and spinning you in circles is starting to make me sick. She should have stopped taking orders long ago. It's very obvious she is essentially stealing your money to make orders for makeup for herself and will only actually send anything out if you get very serious with her. I'm super forgiving and understanding, but I have no tolerance for thieves and those who rip off hard-working, trusting people. She is the only company I had heard of before joining this thread, and it's because her reputation has always been that VD is a mess, but it seems like the company has taken a nosedive for the worst. I don't buy any of her excuses and again think she needs to be reminded that she's breaking some serious laws.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

Why didn't I pay more attention when you guys were discussing the Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter thing?! I need those glittery tentacle wraps in my life &amp; apparently they're an exclusive for the campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> She's doing that AND Walkers?? Nice!


Yup!  We're All Infected is the GWP, and Walkers is in the COTM section, although it's a "Special Edition" instead of specifically for October!  It doesn't say when it's coming down, though.  It hits almost all of my MUST INSTABUY buttons:  Purple-brown, duochrome, inspired by a fandom I follow, and limited edition.  The only thing it's missing is glitter!  Oh, wait, I take that back.  It has royal blue sparkle, which in fact means glitter!

Oh, and Bitten is up, too, in the Momentary Marvels section!  Gah!  WANT THEM ALL!  I actually need to order at least one more thing, though.  Decisions are *hard*!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Why didn't I pay more attention when you guys were discussing the Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter thing?! I need those glittery tentacle wraps in my life &amp; apparently they're an exclusive for the campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's even sadder:  The blue glittery wraps were actually for the *first* Kickstarter a year or so ago.  The regular tentacle wraps still have glitter in them, though, or at least the ones I bought somewhere I can't recall (probably a comic book store) had some in it.  The backer exclusives this time around are glittery Baker Street (with glow-in-the-dark smiley face) and Lunar Phase (I think the moons are glow-in-the-dark), and I'm getting four of each.

And, yow, a perfume oil (BPAL Moroccan Pumpkin Patch) I was hoping to get $25 for on eBay just sold for $41.  I can't believe the other one (BPAL Snakes in the Pumpkin Patch) didn't get more bids on it, though!  That's the one I was *sure* would easily go past $40, and it didn't even hit $33.  Oh, well.  Too late now.  At least the buyer paid within literally a minute of winning the auction.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 13, 2014)

For anyone interested...


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Why didn't I pay more attention when you guys were discussing the Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter thing?! I need those glittery tentacle wraps in my life &amp; apparently they're an exclusive for the campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, I am soooo grateful to @@meaganola for telling me about it! 

Also, what is the usual TAT for Darling Girl? I want to make another order or so. P.S. @@meaganola About to start the season premiere right now!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered from Darling Girl three and a half weeks ago and haven't heard a peep. TAT is listed as 20-22 _business _days.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, Darling Girl's TAT blew up after the Who Ya Gonna Call and OITNB releases hit.  Per Facebook, on Friday the 10th:



> Shipping update: We have finished up orders from 09/14/14 and will have orders from the 15th completed on Monday. Things should start moving along a little quicker now that the release day surge has been worked through.


But even when I ordered outside of a release (the first Momentary Marvel, a semi-loose shadow, and the I Smiled Once COTM, just kind of randomly in the middle of the month with no big collections being released), it took three weeks to get my order.  I think three weeks is the baseline with DG, and it goes up from there.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 13, 2014)

Allison H said:


> For anyone interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!! I am excited!!

/scream...really VDC? All Sept orders are shipped now? Not that I ever got a tracking for my Second order (from Sept) or anything from you....never ever ever again. I'm still waiting on my JULY order...let alone Sept....

so not happy. very not happy.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

I saw a post from her somewhere in the IMAM thread where she said she cried over losing customers and having to refund people.  Uh, no sympathy from over here, chickie.  She would do a *huge* service to herself and her company if she shut everything down for at least a few months and completely regrouped.  She is the wrong person for this business model.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I saw a post from her somewhere in the IMAM thread where she said she cried over losing customers and having to refund people. Uh, no sympathy from over here, chickie. *She would do a *huge* service to herself and her company if she shut everything down for at least a few months and completely regrouped. She is the wrong person for this business model. *


Yep, I agree 100%!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered from Darling Girl yesterday, because I wanted the Walkers special edition and she said she would switch out the current GWP (last weeks-Poseidons Wrath) for the We're All Infected gwp. I also ordered shadows from the Black collection.

Guys, I've really gone head first into the Indie brands. Can't wait to get all of my goodies in the mail.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 13, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Yes!!! I am excited!!
> 
> /scream...really VDC? All Sept orders are shipped now? Not that I ever got a tracking for my Second order (from Sept) or anything from you....never ever ever again. I'm still waiting on my JULY order...let alone Sept....
> 
> so not happy. very not happy.


EXACTLY. September orders shipped....but not July apparently! Email #5 going out this morning. Tirrrred of this.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have several Hydraglazes, and aside from Homicide, they're all just kind of a tint, not super intense color. Homicide is probably the boldest shade I've tried from the line. I think I have all of them (including the ones from the Valentine's Day and spring collections) except two at this point. I keep buying them because I love the texture even though they're more of a wash of color than anything remotely resembling full-coverage! They're not sticky at all, and I especially love them over a stain: Apply a stain for color and Hydraglaze for not-dryness. If you're a fuchsia/hot pink person, I would recommend Sailor's Delight. It's a lot closer to those colors than the site product photos would suggest (the on-lip photo is more like it).


Homicide is really pigmented on me. I think it's hard for me to get a feel for the colors because the models lips are super light and mine are naturally more dark pink/mauvey. I think you're right though, that I would like Sailors Delight. That's going on my to buy list next.
In other news I am so sad there's no mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CP, HoG and GDE (custom glitter!) are all coming tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

Yay, Darling Girl Walking Dead order placed!


Walkers
Bitten
Pumpkin Fyre

I kept going back and forth between Pumpkin Fyre and Crystal Lake (I just realized there are DG shades not in any of the collections last night!), but I finally went with PF because it's a COTM.  And because I don't think I have anything like it!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Homicide is really pigmented on me. I think it's hard for me to get a feel for the colors because the models lips are super light and mine are naturally more dark pink/mauvey. I think you're right though, that I would like Sailors Delight. That's going on my to buy list next.
> 
> In other news I am so sad there's no mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CP, HoG and GDE (custom glitter!) are all coming tomorrow.


Awwww boo I forgot about that!!! no HoG until tomorrow I guess.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello Waffle Flash Sale: ends 12:30pm EST

15% off with code GOBBLEGOBBLE to celebrate (Canada) Thanksgiving!

You can also use code HOLDMYORDER to hold your order until the Catssic Literature collection is released.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 13, 2014)

I just want my HoG orders to updateeee. Matt, Britton, hear my pleas! I need The Horsemen, Salted Caramel, and Pumpkin Eater hair oil in maaah life.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 13, 2014)

My Hello Waffle order arrived! (it was delivered on Saturday but I couldn't pick it up until today). I ordered minis of the 1000 Likes Collection, the Space Duo, Rose Champagne, and Sweet Tea mini blush (which has a very generous amount of blush for a mini). My freebies were minis of Walternate 2.0, They Are Coming, and Bishop (and I chose White Tulip as the GWP).





I just put Rose Champagne on and it's amazing! I have to leave for class/shadowing now, but I can't wait to play with the other things when I get back tonight


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 13, 2014)

For you Buffy fans, new Indie comapny with a fragrance line up based on Buffy.

Smelly Yeti Perfumery

She offers a five sample pack for $12


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

I finally made a small Darling Girl purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Walkers , Bitten, &amp; a mini jar of Moondust Diamond Dust. And then the We're All Infected GWP. 

Also added a LOT of things to my wish list as I was browsing. Darling Girl is like a whole separate rabbit hole.


----------



## sherrbear78 (Oct 13, 2014)

I had an accident and dropped my Enchanting Otters all over the floor, and I had just made an order from Fyrinnae.  I asked if I could add an Enchanting Otters and they said they would just add one.  Fyrinnae is awesome!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have made several orders from VDC in the past with the most recent order placed 6/27/14.  I received my order in July and one item was wrong and I received the correct item in mid-August.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, Darling Girl's TAT blew up after the Who Ya Gonna Call and OITNB releases hit.  Per Facebook, on Friday the 10th:
> 
> But even when I ordered outside of a release (the first Momentary Marvel, a semi-loose shadow, and the I Smiled Once COTM, just kind of randomly in the middle of the month with no big collections being released), it took three weeks to get my order.  I think three weeks is the baseline with DG, and it goes up from there.


Good to know. I'd be a lot more patient (I think) if I were just waiting on shadows, but I'm waiting on Glitter Glue and I feel like I can't use any of my other indie shadows properly until I have it. Whinewhinewhine


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 13, 2014)

Darling Clandestine is back! Well, her total lineup isn't up, but most of her stock is back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 13, 2014)

My Aromaleigh order and GDE OTM should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

Just placed my first Darling Girl order, only a couple things: Bitten, Walkers, and a Coral Kiss mini. It should be a nice surprise when this arrives!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 13, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My Aromaleigh order and GDE OTM should be arriving tomorrow!


Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?

How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 13, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?
> 
> How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.


I love Aromaleigh! There was some drama a few years back and I wonder if their reputation just hasn't totally rebounded yet? Apparently the owner had undiagnosed autism that she's now receiving treatment for.

I have samples of the entire Brilliant Deductions collection (which is on sale for 50% off until tomorrow). Pigmentation is good and it wears well. I have had some minor creasing, even with primer, but nothing that has kept me from continuing to wear it. I love her colors and the samples are really generous. Turnaround time when I ordered was less than 24 hours. I'd say give them a try with a small order (minimum order size $10) so you can try for yourself.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 13, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?
> 
> How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.


I just ordered from them recently and had no issues.  I've actually been really busy and haven't even swatched most of the shadows I got yet! I was interested in Aromaleigh bc I really like duochromes and they seem to have a lot.  Their clearance site is also really good for deals on full-sized eyeshadows.  The only thing I would note is that their regular site has a $10 minimum order but the clearance site does not seem to have this restriction.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 13, 2014)

I was looking at Aromaleigh's site after y'all mentioned it and for some reason, the product pages are showing a much cheaper price but when I get to the checkout they are all more expensive. Am I just a total noob who doesn't know what she's doing or is it happening for anyone else? The specific collections that I am interested in are the Brilliant Deductions and Ever In Your Favor collections.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 13, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I was looking at Aromaleigh's site after y'all mentioned it and for some reason, the product pages are showing a much cheaper price but when I get to the checkout they are all more expensive. Am I just a total noob who doesn't know what she's doing or is it happening for anyone else? The specific collections that I am interested in are the Brilliant Deductions and Ever In Your Favor collections.


Those are both on sale right now; Brilliant Deductions is 50% off through tomorrow and Ever in Your Favor is discontinued and remaining stock is 40% off, I think? I think I might see the problem: under the menu where you choose the size, it says something like "Purchase this product now and earn 4 points $3.90 $2.34". For some reason that seems to be taking 40% off the 40% price and it's a mistake. The full-size Ever in Your Favors are $3.90 and the Brilliant Deductions are $3.25. This is off the normal price of $6.00 each. Hope this helps!

 
 
Edit for formatting error


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Those are both on sale right now; Brilliant Deductions is 50% off through tomorrow and Ever in Your Favor is discontinued and remaining stock is 40% off, I think? I think I might see the problem: under the menu where you choose the size, it says something like "Purchase this product now and earn 4 points $3.90 $2.34". For some reason that seems to be taking 40% off the 40% price and it's a mistake. The full-size Ever in Your Favors are $3.90 and the Brilliant Deductions are $3.25. This is off the normal price of $6.00 each. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit for formatting error


Okay, that's what I thought was going on. I contacted the owner and although I would love it if the prices were discounted that low, I understand that they aren't.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

I had a great customer service experience with Aromaleigh a few pages back, where I had ordered a sample of one of the discontinued shadows and it was completely sold out, but I loved it so much. I contacted them and they were willing to make a batch for me so I could buy a few jars of it, and quite a few people here too also bought one. It was one of those over the top things that has made me a customer for life. I will probably now order every new collection they come out with.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 13, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?
> 
> How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.


I have only ordered sample sizes from the discontinued list, but shipping was super quick and I was very, very impressed with the products.  This is one of two brands that I think applies incredibly smoothly.  I also thought they were very pigmented.  I think the main reason I have not ordered more from them is that I find the website a little overwhelming.  Too many choices.  And it is hard for me to tell from the pics what the color will look like on. The product pics kind of all blend together.  Like I don't see much difference in one pink to the next.  I haven't found that to be the case when I got my samples home.  I think it is just bad website design.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm just going to throw my 2 cents in and add that I love Aromaleigh! I have placed several orders and shipping is really fast! I agree that there are a lot of products and the website is quite overwhelming, but samples are a great way to explore what is offered. Also, a trivial point but as a history nerd I love that it plays such a large part in the product line.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have only ordered sample sizes from the discontinued list, but shipping was super quick and I was very, very impressed with the products.  This is one of two brands that I think applies incredibly smoothly.  I also thought they were very pigmented.  I think the main reason I have not ordered more from them is that I find the website a little overwhelming.  Too many choices.  And it is hard for me to tell from the pics what the color will look like on. The product pics kind of all blend together.  Like I don't see much difference in one pink to the next.  I haven't found that to be the case when I got my samples home.  I think it is just bad website design.


This was very much my experience as well. The order I am waiting on is the discontinued restock that Kelly Silva mentioned.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> the entire Brilliant Deductions collection (which is on sale for 50% off until tomorrow


Yeah! I wanted to buy this a month or two ago and missed the sale by a couple days. So glad that it's back and that you happened to mention it! Thanks!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 13, 2014)

I placed my first Aromaleigh order a week ago. It was already shipped and should get here sometime this week, so I'm already impressed with the fast TAT. The history nerd inside me also appreciates how many of their collections are based off stuff like that.

Only thing I'm not very fond of is that the clearance is an entirely different shop. Placing multiple orders and then contacting them to afterwords to get extra shipping $ back is a little much.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 13, 2014)

Aromaleigh is my absolute, absolute favorite. I've made several orders, my most recent being on Sunday, a $40 order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> I placed my first Aromaleigh order a week ago. It was already shipped and should get here sometime this week, so I'm already impressed with the fast TAT. The history nerd inside me also appreciates how many of their collections are based off stuff like that.
> 
> Only thing I'm not very fond of is that the clearance is an entirely different shop. Placing multiple orders and then contacting them to afterwords to get extra shipping $ back is a little much.


It's because they were switching site hosts, and decided to just leave everything being clearanced and discontinued on the old site. A little annoying for the time being, but once that stuff is gone, it will just be the one site.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 13, 2014)

Amazing customer service! I wrote to Shiro, and she let me buy a Zompey she had back-stocked and said she probably has to make another batch of Worwelf anyway and added me in case she does. Awesome experience!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the aromaleigh insight everyone! I already have some on my birthday wishlist!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I ordered from Darling Girl three and a half weeks ago and haven't heard a peep. TAT is listed as 20-22 _business _days.


It took 22 calendar days to get my shipping notice. Once it was sent, the package moved fairly quickly. I appreciate that Darling Girl is up front about TAT!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 14, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?
> 
> How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.


Aromaleigh is becoming one of those I keep going back to and making more and more orders, much to my bank card's detriment. I have no idea why there was supposedly some drama involving the shop; a few years back I ordered some lip colors from when they were still on Etsy and they were close to perfect. I almost had kittens when I learned she had closed shop, and elated to discover the website and a much-expanded line. Their TAT is excellent, one of the best I've encountered; the shadows are top-quality, long-wearing and richly pigmented; and the samples are very generous.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> Ohh I don't see too much on here about aromaleigh. What did you get?
> 
> How does everyone else feel about the brand? I've been eyeing the Serpens collection but don't have experience with this brand.





KatieS131 said:


> I'm just going to throw my 2 cents in and add that I love Aromaleigh! I have placed several orders and shipping is really fast! I agree that there are a lot of products and the website is quite overwhelming, but samples are a great way to explore what is offered. Also, a trivial point but as a history nerd I love that it plays such a large part in the product line.


Add me to the list of Aromaleigh fan girls. Ultra fast shipping, lately she has been giving 2 samples with each order, she has/had SO many 40% off items that I bought a bazillion 50 cent samples a while back. I own more Aromaleigh than any other indie due to this alone. I own the entire Ancient Magicks Collection, Dryades Collection, Diavoli Collection and tried to get most of her discontinued shades as well. I find that her products are either VERY complex (Dryades, Diavoli) or very wearable and always they have a good consistency. I wear Ancient Magicks all the time. Also I gotta agree, her history collections REALLY call to me as I am more of a history/mythology nerd than video games and most TV shows. I won one of her Facebook Giveaways a while back and received 4 full sized eyeshadows (I picked the new Dryades) that had only been out for a week. Not only did she send those 4 free, but she also included 4 more samples from the Dryades collection too! I essentially got the entire collection (minus 2 colors) for free (half full sized and half samples). I couldn't believe it!

Super huge fan over here. I have not experienced the "drama" that others have spoken about in the past, but from my experiences (Ive ordered about 5 times now) I am in love.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 14, 2014)

I need to get on this Aromaleigh train.....


----------



## Allison H (Oct 14, 2014)

Today will be another great mail day, CocoaPink, Ipsy (meh), and Aromaleigh! Yay!

This will be my first CP and Aromaleigh haul, so I'm excited to try everything. I appreciate that Aromaleigh is located in the Upstate of SC, which is where I recently moved from...but I still consider them a "local" company to support even if I do live across the country now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'm sentimental?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh my Cocoa Pink should be here today too.  Along with two GDE orders, one with the Halloween pre-release and one with my Wednesday order from last week.  I also might get my Sugar Skull Minerals order today.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm also a huge Aromaleigh fan. Her colors are so complex (if that makes sense). They are so different than anyone else's. Her color changers are gorgeous &amp; I'm dying to get my hands on her Christmas collection which won't come out for a while. Her TAT is fabulous &amp; she does a ton of flash sales!

Oh! My Aromaleigh order from Thursday is out for delivery!!!! Eeeeek! Play day!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been showing my aromaleigh shadows major love lately. I was finally able to get a container to put the other half of my Brilliant Deductions collection and free samples in. I got ambre as a free sample and I never knew I needed this color on my life. It is just beyond gorgeous. The sparkles!!! *swoon*

Anyways, how quickly does aromaleighs discontinued shadows go out of stock? Ambre is discontinued but I don't really have the funds to go be splurging this month so I'm going to have to wait.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 14, 2014)

My Haus of Gloi order should be here today...I'm currently staying at my mom's (only til tomorrow, THANK GOD, I've been there 2 weeks and am so ready to go home) and I was going to run home over lunch and grab it but it doesn't show as delivered yet. but I am HUNGRY! What to do! Hurry up mailman!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

There's going to be a small tower on my front step today and I can't wait!!  Totally unrelated but I bought 12 boxes of k-cups and Kohls shipped them all separately (but on the same day, wtf?)!!  My postman is going to think I'm completely nuts.

HoG and CP are both coming so I think I should just save time and open the boxes right in the bathtub.  So excited to hear everyone's reviews on their CP orders.  There is just way too many other scents to try and I need guidance!  Plus my GDE custom glitter will be here too, super curious if it turned out hideous lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

To be delivered today: Haus of Gloi part 2 order, my replacement Shiro wetch shadow, Aromaleigh Talisman full size shadows, and my I+TA sub!

Perfume I'm wearing: Black Violet Affogato, smells wonderful while I drink my iced coffee!

Also, I sucked it up and did a bunch of swatches last night, including the GDE OTM shadows, and omg I can't wait for Halloween those are going all up on my face!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

Holy cow....I have never ordered from Meow Cosmetics but their Halloween store is open and it has SO MANY COLLECTIONS! I'm assuming they bring back all the Halloween collections for one month...I am doomed, I want all of them. I FOUND A TARANTULA EYESHADOW!!! http://www.meowcosmetics.com/halloweenlanding.htmOh goodness..

I also just stumbled upon Venomous Cosmetics and they have products named after spiders, snakes and jellyfish. Loose shadows, pressed shadows and lip products! My birthday is Thurs and I get paid tomorrow....ALL THE SPIDER SHADOWS. http://venomouscosmetics.com

*my apologies to the spider phobic....

*edit* upon researching VC I have ran into another potentially bad company who does not respond to emails and takes forever to process/ship...so I will be waiting. Apparently she shut down due to health reasons and only recently opened back up. However messages on her FB page are claiming no correspondence over a month after ordering... :/ that's all sorts of red flags there...
After my VDC experience I research new companies big time now before ordering...sad.


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 14, 2014)

I ordered some Meow cosmetics foundation samples and needed to spend more so I got some Halloween samples as well! I'd have to look to see which part of the Halloween collections I got them from... But they shipped today! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 14, 2014)

I received a Fyrinnae order I didn't even remember making lol! But I'm in love. I got 8 eye shadows, 2 blushes and 2 lippies. 

These are so crazy pigmented they're making me spoiled. I never reach for my Urban Decay or Tarte shadows anymore...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

VD disaster update: I emailed her last night with my very frank email touching on getting a refund from Paypal and FTC guidelines, and I immediately got a reply asking if I would like my order to be "resent". I said yes obviously. Then she sends a new tracking number that actually says it originates in Florida. Then she replies and says she just got my email and was sorry to have disappointed me so much...anyways my tracking still says Shipping Label Created, so we'll see if it does anything by tonight. If it doesn't I will probably email her again and ask if she actually took it to the PO.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

Yay for indie mail! The GDE OTM is beautiful as always. And Aromaleigh Talisman is to die for in the jar! So happy that Kelly Silva made this happen. Plus, I got three samples with my order!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 14, 2014)

Blackbird cosmetics flash sale   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

20% off with minimum order of $12, code WEDNESDAYWEDNESDAY, good till the end of the day tmr


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 14, 2014)

My Shiro order arrived!    (the samples in the bag are for my friend)


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 14, 2014)

Argggh, must resist Shiro Halloween order. Simply cant justify more eyeshadow just for the packaging.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 14, 2014)

Meow Cosmetics Trick or Treat:

Treat #1: 15% off $35+ with code: nightmare

Treat #2: 15% off $50+ and free worldwide shipping with code: tormented

Trick: this offer can end or change at any time

http://www.meowcosmetics.com/index.htm

The front page has another deal listed: 10% off $30 + free worldwide shipping with code WICKED (don't know if this has expired or will expire, though)


----------



## BSquared (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> VD disaster update: I emailed her last night with my very frank email touching on getting a refund from Paypal and FTC guidelines, and I immediately got a reply asking if I would like my order to be "resent". I said yes obviously. Then she sends a new tracking number that actually says it originates in Florida. Then she replies and says she just got my email and was sorry to have disappointed me so much...anyways my tracking still says Shipping Label Created, so we'll see if it does anything by tonight. If it doesn't I will probably email her again and ask if she actually took it to the PO.


I'm gonna have to get witchy. No response after the Friday email that she would "look into it", sent another one last night that just said "so did we find a tracking number?".....nothing. So frustrated at this point.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

I have the I+TA sub spoilers!



Spoiler



Cruor, Empty Sorrow, Hallowing Voice, Thaumaturage, Augur (blush, bottom half over primer patted on, top half blended out no primer), Esoteric Aesthetic Tiphereth, Hello Waffle Regina, and Eccentric Cosmetics Michonne (Walking Dead woo!)

Please don't be offended by my lips, this is the Spectrum Cosmetics Dementia lip product extra, and it applied horribly. Couldn't get it opaque, it was slippery, and overall a terrible formula.

Everything in the mini sub


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have the I+TA sub spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you say that was the mini sub?? I have a mini sub coming but Ive only seen teasers of the full sized. Awesome! And kinda sad about the Spectrum...

I got my GDE OTM today and my freebies were Shots of Cyanide and Till Death. SoC is so freaking mind-blowingly beautiful and the actual OTM colors are SO sparkly and perfect. I am tremendously thankful I was able to get a sub this month.



Spoiler


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

I made a batch of Rice Krispie treats and all I could think was Ghost Puffs!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Did you say that was the mini sub?? I have a mini sub coming but Ive only seen teasers of the full sized. Awesome! And kinda sad about the Spectrum...
> 
> I got my GDE OTM today and my freebies were Shots of Cyanide and Till Death. SoC is so freaking mind-blowingly beautiful and the actual OTM colors are SO sparkly and perfect. I am tremendously thankful I was able to get a sub this month.
> 
> ...


I NEED to have the GDE Halloween collection in my life.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 14, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> so I know there was some discussion about this earlier, but what about posting a "facts only" thread on IMAM for VDC orders?  as in, ppl will only comment on when the order was placed and whether they have received it, or whether they asked for a refund.  Example:
> 
> randomuser 1 point 1 hour ago
> 
> ...


I have a variation of this drafted. I'm going to ask the IMAM mods if it's okay to post it; and if it does get posted please respond to the thread!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Did you say that was the mini sub?? I have a mini sub coming but Ive only seen teasers of the full sized. Awesome! And kinda sad about the Spectrum...
> 
> I got my GDE OTM today and my freebies were Shots of Cyanide and Till Death. SoC is so freaking mind-blowingly beautiful and the actual OTM colors are SO sparkly and perfect. I am tremendously thankful I was able to get a sub this month.
> 
> ...


Shots of Cyanide was one of my freebies too!  I can't wait to see how it looks with Silent Samurai from this month's NM VC!!!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I have a variation of this drafted. I'm going to ask the IMAM mods if it's okay to post it; and if it does get posted please respond to the thread!


VD responded to my second facebook message saying that my order was accidentally put into the refund pile, that she repacked it last night, and I will get shipping info once it gets sent out. I'm too soft-hearted, I'm feeling pangs of guilt now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh, GDE. You know the way to my wallet (and heart, obviously). I'm on a quest to snag Guillotine Dreams and then I was just going to grab more Glitter Fix &amp; Foil Me. But now I see there are blushes. And glitter. !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> VD responded to my second facebook message saying that my order was accidentally put into the refund pile, that she repacked it last night, and I will get shipping info once it gets sent out. I'm too soft-hearted, I'm feeling pangs of guilt now.


You shouldn't I can't imagine how there is a problem with EVERY SINGLE ORDER...


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

So, I got my CP order and I'm more overwhelmed with everything now than trying to pick out scents. There are some definite winners (Cinderella's Carriage and Coconut Pecan Bundt Cake - both are major yum!), a few I don't think I like (Honey Cinnamon Rolls and Mad Hatter Cookies Noel) and the rest I'm not sure about! Full Moon smells just like crunch berries. Haunted Carnival is really awesome but I'm glad it's a linen spray and not a body product. There's lots of different labels and fonts and packaging if that matters to anyone. There is a LOT going on in these scents, so I think I have to wear them for awhile and see what I think.

Edited to add pic. My order on the left, fall sampler on the right, free samples in the middle.


At first I didn't realize there were free samples! These are really generous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2014)

Just in case anyone is truly in love with the Hello Waffle Catssic Literature inspiration lippie in Katpiss Neverclean (I remember a random FB post in which the owner stated that this particular color may not make it to production), I found a similar color in the NYX Wicked lippies - the "Trickery" shade (olive green with gold undertones) looks fairly similar.  I know it's not indie, but I seem to remember (could be hallucinating) that a few people wanted it.  Me personally, I'd never wear it - I'm more of a GCC Hipster Ariel girl, but hey if it's your thing, then rock it, girl!

Can't pull any pics from the site, but here's a link:

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-275-wicked-lippies.aspx

Oh - well looks like pretty much all the shades are sold out now, but maybe they'll be back?  Womp womp.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh, GDE. You know the way to my wallet (and heart, obviously). I'm on a quest to snag Guillotine Dreams and then I was just going to grab more Glitter Fix &amp; Foil Me. But now I see there are blushes. And glitter. !!!!!!!!


We are kindred spirits. I also need me some Guillotine Dreams and Foil Me. And everything else!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> VD responded to my second facebook message saying that my order was accidentally put into the refund pile, that she repacked it last night, and I will get shipping info once it gets sent out. I'm too soft-hearted, I'm feeling pangs of guilt now.


C'mon girl, you gotta know that's another bs excuse! Do NOT let her guilt trip you.

Edit: ugh the more I think about this the more upset I get. This woman is taking advantage of a group of people that are super loyal, forgiving and supportive. YOU haven't done anything wrong and making a thread on IMAM isn't wrong. SHE is the one that has wronged YOU! She is (*supposedly*) a business, but she's taking advantage of the fact that the indie community acts as a family. People haven't gotten orders they made in July! That's not okay, at all, and the excuses she comes up with only makes things worse, Can you imagine another company acting this way and not only expecting to still get business, but guilt tripping their customers for waning their products? This is insanity! I just do not like what this company is doing, at all. 

This just makes me want to make another dozen orders to Shiro, Aromaleigh (a company that had some problems and FIXED them!), GDE, Fyrinnae and others. 

I am a huge procrastinator about sending stuff out. I can't imagine starting a makeup company that gets many small orders knowing that about myself, and this honestly sounds like VD's problem- procrastination (and spending money she gets before using it to send out orders).


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> VD responded to my second facebook message saying that my order was accidentally put into the refund pile, that she repacked it last night, and I will get shipping info once it gets sent out. I'm too soft-hearted, I'm feeling pangs of guilt now.


I , too, am very soft hearted but Ive had no choice but to discover my back bone in all this. She told me she shipped out my order (repacked) on Thursday. Postal service ran on Thurs, Friday, Sat, and now Tuesday (Sun and Mon for the holiday not included)....and no update on shipping past "label created." She said the "issue" was fixed, and now after my email today she is telling me that it is not updating obviously because of the holiday. It shouldn't be because of the holiday if she actually shipped it on Thurs (or Friday, OR Saturday) like she promised....Same exact shipping formula as the first time. I do not believe she shipped it.

She also posts to FB that all september orders have been shipped....I never received a "your order has shipped" or a tracking number for mine, thats for sure. Today she says "she will look into it."

Excuses, after excuses, after excuses and I am just done being nice about it now. 3 months, I have been nice for 3 months, and she is taking advantage of all of us and our kindness. Its not okay.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 14, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I , too, am very soft hearted but Ive had no choice but to discover my back bone in all this. She told me she shipped out my order (repacked) on Thursday. Postal service ran on Thurs, Friday, Sat, and now Tuesday (Sun and Mon for the holiday not included)....and no update on shipping past "label created." She said the "issue" was fixed, and now after my email today she is telling me that it is not updating obviously because of the holiday. It shouldn't be because of the holiday if she actually shipped it on Thurs (or Friday, OR Saturday) like she promised....Same exact shipping formula as the first time. I do not believe she shipped it.
> 
> She also posts to FB that all september orders have been shipped....I never received a "your order has shipped" or a tracking number for mine, thats for sure. Today she says "she will look into it."
> 
> Excuses, after excuses, after excuses and I am just done being nice about it now. 3 months, I have been nice for 3 months, and she is taking advantage of all of us and our kindness. Its not okay.


I know we are in very different parts of the country....but for what it's worth, my HoG order had no problems updating with usps both Sunday (???) and today. So not buying the "holiday" excuse. 
In other news....GHOST PUFFS IS MINE! Golden corn cakes smells sooooo good too. I'm on the fence with blood orange marshmallow. I want to try it on and see how it goes.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 14, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I received a Fyrinnae order I didn't even remember making lol! But I'm in love. I got 8 eye shadows, 2 blushes and 2 lippies.
> 
> These are so crazy pigmented they're making me spoiled. I never reach for my Urban Decay or Tarte shadows anymore...


I'm the same. I would always grab for my UD Naked or Electric, but they're not my favorites anymore.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I know we are in very different parts of the country....but for what it's worth, my HoG order had no problems updating with usps both Sunday (???) and today. So not buying the "holiday" excuse.
> 
> In other news....GHOST PUFFS IS MINE! Golden corn cakes smells sooooo good too. I'm on the fence with blood orange marshmallow. I want to try it on and see how it goes.


Yes my HoG order arrived today. Got a Ghost Puffs sample even though I already have one. And I'm also on the fence about Blood Orange Marshmallow, I think it would be better as a pumpkin butter, but I'm going to try layering it with other things and see how that goes. I think it will make a good mixing scent.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

So what is everyone waiting for right now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I my husband bought me a few things for my Birthday and I finally got reimbursed for all of my out of pocket school expenses (Financial Aid troubles, ugh) so I got my play money back. Here is mine *so far*

-I+tA sub (I will likely be picking up some colors from the Live or Die collection too)

-Notoriously Morbid VC sub

-Randomly gifted Notoriously Morbid Halloween collection (OMG I am still so excited at unexpected kindness!)

-Beauty Bar Baby Halloween Collection (My first BBB purchase!)

-Femme Fatale Halloween sample collection (My first FF purchase!)

-Meow Cosmetics Halloween Eye shadows in the color Tarantula and Spider Webs (First Meow purchase!)
-Makeup Monsters Trick or Treat box *This was probably the weirdest impulse item and I ordered because another friend did at the same time*

-tomorrow I plan on trying to pick up some GDE Halloween pretties too.

- 2 orders from VDC....if they show up this month.... *eyeroll*

.....ok, that list is insane, at least many of them were Birthday presents? lol Its going to be a good month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

I can't even remember what I'm waiting on anymore!

I know I for sure have: 

I+TA subscription

NM VC

NM Halloween Collection

Darling Girl (tiny order!)

VD House Points Collection

Haus of Gloi (the last three Ghost Puffs samples!)

I think that's all! Will be placing another GDE order tomorrow &amp; I'm working on a possible Hello Waffle order right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

Speaking of Hello Waffle:

_Happy Waffle Wednesday everyone! 
For all orders over $10, enjoy a free mini of your choice. Orders $20 and over get 2 minis, orders $30 and over get 3, etc. Leave your mini choices in your order comment. If you are holding your order for Catssic Literature, mention HOLDMYORDER in the comments as well._


----------



## Allison H (Oct 14, 2014)

Soooooo...my mail was finally delivered a little after 7:30, so I won't be playing with anything tonight, but here's all of my goodies! 

Aromaleigh



Spoiler



@@Kelly Silva, Talisman is a beautiful color! I'm so happy I was lucky enough to snag a jar, thanks!







CocoaPink



Spoiler



Part of my haul with the freebies up front, all three in different scents that I wanted to try! Awesome!




The fall sampler.




...and my perfumes! The vials are bigger than what I was expecting, which is a happy surprise!






I'll try to give some updates on the scents/products tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Speaking of Hello Waffle:
> 
> _Happy Waffle Wednesday everyone! _
> 
> For all orders over $10, enjoy a free mini of your choice. Orders $20 and over get 2 minis, orders $30 and over get 3, etc. Leave your mini choices in your order comment. If you are holding your order for Catssic Literature, mention HOLDMYORDER in the comments as well.


Aww, Hello Waffle is on my not-allowed-to-buy-until-2015 list, but I *had* to go see this week's Waffle photo!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

Just finished watching ALL of The Office on Netflix. Again. And now I am in search of an indie The Office collection. 

Someone HAS to have one, right?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 14, 2014)

Ordered from Aromaleigh last night and I already have a shipping notice. That's some crazy TAT! These will be my first indie items so I'm extremely excited!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Let's see I'm waiting on:


NM sub
Femme Fatale 2014 Halloween collection
GDE Halloween collection (ok it goes on sale tomorrow, but I'm ordering it first thing and I'm sure it will be here before the end of the week, so that counts right!?)
Hello Waffle replacement Musicians collection order and a missing IMAM shadow
small Darling Girl order
Aromaleigh Brilliant Deductions collection
and of course the VD Azeroth and House Points collections


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Ordered from Aromaleigh last night and I already have a shipping notice. That's some crazy TAT! These will be my first indie items so I'm extremely excited!


I hope you share with us what you got when it gets to you!!! I remember my very first Indie purchase *cry* Shiro Hobbit Collection, and Geek Chick Cosmetics Fellowship Collection. Seems so long ago now.......*checks* it was July 2nd...."so long ago" was 3 months ago...

I have fallen *so much* in 3 months, I have given myself to the Indie company's fully...hahaha


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I can't even remember what I'm waiting on anymore!
> 
> I know I for sure have:
> 
> ...



LOL this is me, I can't even remember, but these are the things I know for sure:

A CocoaPink order of 12 different scents 

Haus of Gloi- 2 different small orders

Fyrinnae

I just made a $45 Aromaleigh order on Sunday and it has already shipped!

2 GDE

2 or 3 Shiro orders 

Innocent + Twisted

A small Hello Waffles

Notoriously Morbid (I just got one I'd forgotten I made on Saturday!)

Fandom Cosmetics (this is another LARGE one)

A few whipped soaps from various stores on Etsy

Geek Chic Cosmetics which should be here any day now

Pretty &amp; Polished

...whew!

How could I forget?? THREE Darling Girl orders!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 15, 2014)

So I am supposed to tell @@ohsailor and @@Shalott to check their email....


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

Aaaaand now I'm about to make another Hello Waffle order lol. Can someone explain the benefits to holding your order until the Catssic Literature collection comes out?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Aaaaand now I'm about to make another Hello Waffle order lol. Can someone explain the benefits to holding your order until the Catssic Literature collection comes out?


Saving on shipping


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh oh oh I wanna play...

I am waiting on:

VDC the Sirroco collection and blushes (sigh)

Femme Fatale - the Post-Apocolyptic collection minus the blushes AND You Choose the Scare collection! Two orders that Sophie combined for me! That's gonna be a great day

Meow Cosmetics - foundation swatches and 6 of the 8 Something Wicked shadow samples

HoG - um I think I got 6 samples? One was Ghost puffs!

Rainbow Honey- mystery bag, this months LEs and the new colors from the yokai collection

GDE - hopefully stuff from tomorrow!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 15, 2014)

Welp, the boyfriend and I (mainly the boyfriend lol) think that I need to go on a makeup no-buy. I will keep my VC sub but other than that I am now cut off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I at least have my NM Halloween set and a Wadsworth back up coming from them as well to look forward too.

Hmph. I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I have a variation of this drafted. I'm going to ask the IMAM mods if it's okay to post it; and if it does get posted please respond to the thread!


yup definitely get the mods to help you out with this...one of my friends ordered from vdc for the imam exchange and she did message the owner before placing the order, and was assured that it would go out in time, I just hope it works out for her


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 15, 2014)

I have got to give a shout-out to Spectrum Cosmetics. Saturday I got an order with a bottle of perfume oil that sprung a leak all over the place. They were extremely quick about addressing the problem (and on a holiday weekend yet!) and a replacement went out today. And Sweet Face Minerals (they have GREAT mineral sets, equal to or better than Bare Minerals for a third to a quarter of the price) sent out a missing set brushes after a shipping glitch. They have an incredible TAT--two days from NC to NY!

Still waiting on two Aromaleigh orders, For Goodness Grape, Black Violet, samples from Christina Marie Minerals, the replacement Spectrum, and some samples from Frankie and Myrrh (I'm going to be writing some product blurbs for their website, and these are meant to trigger my nostrils into blowing forth something creative.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Welp, the boyfriend and I (mainly the boyfriend lol) think that I need to go on a makeup no-buy. I will keep my VC sub but other than that I am now cut off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> I at least have my NM Halloween set and a Wadsworth back up coming from them as well to look forward too.
> 
> Hmph. I wonder how long this will last.


Sometimes my bf gets uppity about my makeup, and then I say "Look here boyfriend (ok not really that part), I'm a blogger and it's my civil duty to all the indie loving ladies that they get swatches of the whole collection so I can inform their buying decisions. It's not really for me, it's for my readers." Then he rolls his eyes and realizes there's no stopping me, mwahahaha  :lol:


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So I am supposed to tell @@ohsailor and @@Shalott to check their email....


thank you!! For some reason I'm really BAD at remembering to scroll up and see if I have new emails. I only catch them on email, and I don't always  get notices in my email account?? It has been a problem since the site updated (but I was always bad about checking, NGL).


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhh one more post!! *HALP! *To those of you who made CocoaPink orders of products OTHER than their perfumes (any of their other body/hair/hoom products), PLEASE let us know how you like them/how well they work (I find some heavily fragranced lotions/butters to be extremely drying and irritating to my psoriasis). 

I ESPECIALLY want to know your opinions on:

-Ends With Benefits Body/Hair mist

-Glissade

-Ends With Argan Benefits

-Okay let's be real any of the hair styling products!!

-Any of the shampoos/Conditioners (I have fine, bleached hair that needs volume as well as TLC)

-Linen Spray

*Any input/experience you have with any of these products are welcome! It's sort of time-sensitive because y'alls thoughts will have a huge impact on a certain list I'm trying to make... thank you!!*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

I had resisted even looking at the Femme Fatale site until now. SO MANY PRETTY THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2014)

I am currently waiting on:


NM Grisly Grimoire
NM VC

GCC Pumpkin King
DG Walkers/Bitten/Pumpkin Fyre

I think that's it, although I'm going to join in the mad rush for GDE tomorrow as well because NEED ELM STREET NIGHTMARE!  I did manage to talk myself out of the Shiro Halloween collection today because I realized I'm actually not a big fan of NBC, so I have no real need for it other than a driving urge to own all of the Halloween collections.  I want it, but I definitely don't want it as badly as some other things..  Some shit is hitting the fan for me right now, and the more things I can talk myself out of, the better.  GDE new/LE stuff is always on my allowed list, though. 

(And I gave up on my VD order from July and pressed for a refund, which I finally received Friday.)

(And I have a new major must-complete project -- shoveling out the nightmare of a spare room -- underway, so I'm thinking that I'm going to have to use orders as my motivation here.  I have to keep working on it in every spare moment until it's *done*, but it's such an overwhelming amount of *stuff* that I feel defeated just looking at it, but it *has* to get done *this month*.  I just have to figure out the incremental steps to be rewarded to keep myself focused and on-track.  I am *insanely* easily distracted when I clean.  Four hours = an order?  One stack of boxes?  A certain amount of floor space revealed?  How much crap I've jettisoned from my life?  I did discover the fact that I must like _A Wrinkle in Time_ even more than I ever realized because I've already come across *two* copies of it, and I'm pretty sure I have a couple more in boxes I haven't gone through yet!)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I did discover the fact that I must like _A Wrinkle in Time_ even more than I ever realized because I've already come across *two* copies of it, and I'm pretty sure I have a couple more in boxes I haven't gone through yet!)


That was probably my first book obsession as a pre-teen. I love that book. &lt;3 haha


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I had resisted even looking at the Femme Fatale site until now. SO MANY PRETTY THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GIIIIRL, RIGHT?? That site has ruined my life


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

I think My Beauty Addiction has been mentioned once or twice- I'm thinking about buying two of their whipped soaps and an eye shadow sample set. Experiences?


----------



## Shalott (Oct 15, 2014)

I am up super late waiting for some painkillers to kick in, so what do I do? Check the Indie thread of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know what's going on in the thread but I got several orders while I was away and I can't wait to play with my Shiro goodies and my i+ta sub! Just waiting on my NM VC and Grimoire, I think.

I also got my Cocoa Pink order and I am surprisingly... underwhelmed. Maybe the fragrances are just too nuanced for me, but five out of the six samples I ordered smell alike, but none were that close on description. The sixth one smells like something else I already owned, LOL, and ALL of them seem to be much, much sweeter than I anticipated. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have only worn Masquerade Ball on my skin so far and it wasn't a stinker, but not what I expected. Cold sniffs lie, though, so I won't pass a final verdict until I get to try them all on. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 15, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I'm the same. I would always grab for my UD Naked or Electric, but they're not my favorites anymore.


 Seriously. My Naked palette used to be my life and I haven't touched it in months.



Kelly Silva said:


> Yes my HoG order arrived today. Got a Ghost Puffs sample even though I already have one. And I'm also on the fence about Blood Orange Marshmallow, I think it would be better as a pumpkin butter, but I'm going to try layering it with other things and see how that goes. I think it will make a good mixing scent.


I hope that happens to me for my sample! More of that or Pumpkin Eater would be amazing!
Eta I am way too excited for GDE orders tomorrow. All day I couldn't wait to come home and get my order from last week! That and my DG order arrived today after the whole forwarding process. The Who Ya Gonna Call, Hello Fall, and 10 Chalupas are so pretty but even better is the Raindrops on Roses balm gloss! SO GORGEOUS. And yay my HOG stuff should be here Thursday!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am up super late waiting for some painkillers to kick in, so what do I do? Check the Indie thread of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know what's going on in the thread but I got several orders while I was away and I can't wait to play with my Shiro goodies and my i+ta sub! Just waiting on my NM VC and Grimoire, I think.
> 
> I also got my Cocoa Pink order and I am surprisingly... underwhelmed. Maybe the fragrances are just too nuanced for me, but five out of the six samples I ordered smell alike, but none were that close on description. The sixth one smells like something else I already owned, LOL, and ALL of them seem to be much, much sweeter than I anticipated. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have only worn Masquerade Ball on my skin so far and it wasn't a stinker, but not what I expected. Cold sniffs lie, though, so I won't pass a final verdict until I get to try them all on. :smilehappyyes:


Girl, they were sweeter than you imagined?? Almost all of them mention sugar, frosting, various sweets/pies/chocolates, sugar, and vanilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also @@Shalott check your mail!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Girl, they were sweeter than you imagined?? Almost all of them mention sugar, frosting, various sweets/pies/chocolates, sugar, and vanilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also @Shalott check your mail!


Hmm, I guess you're right, but I didn't think I'd make that kind of mistake so I double-checked the notes listed for the vials I got and other than the one I knew of and expected to be sweet, the sweetest (seeming) notes were two with vanilla (90% of my fragrances have it, ha ha) and one with cocoa. Those don't account for why five out of six smell like frosted gingerbread on a cold sniff! :lol:


----------



## BSquared (Oct 15, 2014)

Waiting on:

-dawn eyes (shipped yesterday)

- darling girl (hopefully shipped soon?)

- Victorian Disco (maybe I'll get it next year)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am currently waiting on:
> 
> 
> NM Grisly Grimoire
> ...


L'Engle is one of my favorite YA authors!  I loved that she talked about physics and used big words and didn't try to "talk down" to the readers.  I've hunted down pretty much all of her work, there's another series about the Austin family, mainly following the teen daughter Vicky, that I love.  I seriously need to go back and re-read EVERYTHING SHE'S EVER WRITTEN.  (I know, obsessed much?  I tend to find an author I like and then go read everything ever that they've done.  Madeleine L'Engle, Mercedes Lackey, Neil Gaiman, Piers Anthony... these are what I grew up on.)

Good luck cleaning out that spare room!  I have family coming for Thanksgiving and I'm already like "hmmmm I really should clean this whole entire house.  Meh, I'll just wait til two days before they arrive and start frantically cleaning.  It'll be fine." Maybe I should make my Hello Waffle Catssic Lit order contingent on actually getting a few things done around here!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am up super late waiting for some painkillers to kick in, so what do I do? Check the Indie thread of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know what's going on in the thread but I got several orders while I was away and I can't wait to play with my Shiro goodies and my i+ta sub! Just waiting on my NM VC and Grimoire, I think.
> 
> I also got my Cocoa Pink order and I am surprisingly... underwhelmed. Maybe the fragrances are just too nuanced for me, but five out of the six samples I ordered smell alike, but none were that close on description. The sixth one smells like something else I already owned, LOL, and ALL of them seem to be much, much sweeter than I anticipated. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have only worn Masquerade Ball on my skin so far and it wasn't a stinker, but not what I expected. Cold sniffs lie, though, so I won't pass a final verdict until I get to try them all on. :smilehappyyes:


I felt the same way when I opened my package yesterday.  Everything smelled pretty much the same to me on cold sniff, all I smelled was overwhelming vanilla.  I don't even remember ordering that much vanilla.  It's not a scent I normally go for, and I would only pick it out if it had lots of other things I like to go with it and mellow it out some.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy jars (with sifters preferably) that aren't nearly as thick as most? Like, they can be BIGGER (diameter) but I'm tryng to find ones that are about half as thick as the ones Fyrinnae/Geek Chic Cosmetics send, or the smallest you've ever seen? I'm trying to create my own palette thing-y.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

@@ohsailor The ones I bought are pretty thin. I'll see if I can find them &amp; send you a link!

In other news, I have to leave my house for about 30 minutes &amp; I'm so afraid I'm going to miss the GDE launch!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am up super late waiting for some painkillers to kick in, so what do I do? Check the Indie thread of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know what's going on in the thread but I got several orders while I was away and I can't wait to play with my Shiro goodies and my i+ta sub! Just waiting on my NM VC and Grimoire, I think.
> 
> I also got my Cocoa Pink order and I am surprisingly... underwhelmed. Maybe the fragrances are just too nuanced for me, but five out of the six samples I ordered smell alike, but none were that close on description. The sixth one smells like something else I already owned, LOL, and ALL of them seem to be much, much sweeter than I anticipated. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have only worn Masquerade Ball on my skin so far and it wasn't a stinker, but not what I expected. Cold sniffs lie, though, so I won't pass a final verdict until I get to try them all on. :smilehappyyes:





marigoldsue said:


> I felt the same way when I opened my package yesterday.  Everything smelled pretty much the same to me on cold sniff, all I smelled was overwhelming vanilla.  I don't even remember ordering that much vanilla.  It's not a scent I normally go for, and I would only pick it out if it had lots of other things I like to go with it and mellow it out some.


I agree.  Though my stuff was pretty much all some kind of cake or baked good so everything probably has vanilla in it lol.  I don't really know how to say it, without sounding bad (and I honestly dont mean it that way) but I felt like everything smelled kind of cheap?  Like stuff you would find in the holiday section of any old store.  It's hard to explain.  Like, the HoG stuff all smells really "special" and mentally takes me to a place where that smell would be, where this stuff doesn't do that for me.  Really subjective, I know, but I was just kind of meh about everything.  My dog was really excited about the marshmallow perfume though haha.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I agree.  Though my stuff was pretty much all some kind of cake or baked good so everything probably has vanilla in it lol.  I don't really know how to say it, without sounding bad (and I honestly dont mean it that way) but I felt like everything smelled kind of cheap?  Like stuff you would find in the holiday section of any old store.  It's hard to explain.  Like, the HoG stuff all smells really "special" and mentally takes me to a place where that smell would be, where this stuff doesn't do that for me.  Really subjective, I know, but I was just kind of meh about everything.  My dog was really excited about the marshmallow perfume though haha.


Probably having the items "sealed" with Scotch tape contributed to the cheap feeling.  But yeah, as soon as I opened the oils to smell them, that was my thought too.  I did pick out one scent though that I am rely like.  I think it was Something Wicked, very fruity and girly, I got the argan hair stuff with that scent.  Used it this morning and my hair is soft, but it will take more of the day for me to get a feel for how well this keeps my hair feeling healthy and not dried out.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 15, 2014)

Aww sorry cocoa pink isn't working out for people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 15, 2014)

I've got NM and Shiro Halloween sets coming to me and NM VC. And I'm obsessively waiting for the GDE Halloween launch!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Aww sorry cocoa pink isn't working out for people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really wanted to try their products but have mostly been interested in the "woody" scents they offer, maybe I'll order a few and see if they all smell like vanilla. The ones I like aren't supposed to have that note, so if they arrive and they do smell that way, we'll know somethings up.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 15, 2014)

%*&amp;(^%^$ USPS.  My GDE order with the Halloween sets and with my Wed freebie order from last week was supposed to be delivered yesterday.  I live in a KS side suburb of Kansas City, which is the far west side of Missouri.  My order under need up at a post office in a suburb of St Louis, which is the far east side of Missouri. It was in Kansas City yesterday and instead of getting transferred to my local post office they sent it across the state.  GRRRRRRR.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 15, 2014)

So, about Geek Chic cosmetics, are any of the shadows they make true to picture? I'm really interested in multiple collections but when looking at swatches, the colors seem really _off. _


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So, about Geek Chic cosmetics, are any of the shadows they make true to picture? I'm really interested in multiple collections but when looking at swatches, the colors seem really _off. _


I think there was a post about this in IMAM the other day. The girl said she swatched them wet and they ended up closer to the website swatches. When she emailed the brand owner, they said that they swatched over Pixie Epoxy and Glitter Glue. Here's the thread - http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2j1eo1/guys_ive_cracked_the_geek_chic_swatch_code_i/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I think there was a post about this in IMAM the other day. The girl said she swatched them wet and they ended up closer to the website swatches. When she emailed the brand owner, they said that they swatched over Pixie Epoxy and Glitter Glue. Here's the thread - http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2j1eo1/guys_ive_cracked_the_geek_chic_swatch_code_i/


Thank you! I guess I better buy some glitter glue and pixie epoxy then...


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thank you! I guess I better buy some glitter glue and pixie epoxy then...


Heh, I have Pixie Epoxy and GDE's Foil Me. Honestly, I can't really tell the difference lol. Some may find PE a bit easier to apply with the doe foot applicator but Foil Me really makes the shadows soo pretty. I have zero input on the Glitter Glue though, no help there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2014)

SO I need spiritual guidance friends.

HOG sent me *two* full size perfumes that I was supposed to get in minis. Pumpkin Eater and Olde Cidre Haus. What do I do.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

I swatched a few GCC collections over primer, and about half looked different from their swatches. Some were better looking, some were worse. But, I will say if you ever have to deal with customer service it's great. I had some issues with some samples I ordered, and I was sent full size replacements immediately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> SO I need spiritual guidance friends.
> 
> HOG sent me *two* full size perfumes that I was supposed to get in minis. Pumpkin Eater and Olde Cidre Haus. What do I do.


Keep them and smell like pumpkins and cider all year long? They probably ran out of samples or something and just sent you those to save time.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> SO I need spiritual guidance friends.
> 
> HOG sent me *two* full size perfumes that I was supposed to get in minis. Pumpkin Eater and Olde Cidre Haus. What do I do.


I would let them know, only because I believe if I failed to let them know karma would bite me in the butt. Knowing HoG they'll just say something like, "Oops our fault!", and let you keep it free of any additional charge.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Keep them and smell like pumpkins and cider all year long? They probably ran out of samples or something and just sent you those to save time.


Okay! That's kind of what I thought but I wasn't sure. I wanted to clear my conscious but I also didn't want to bug them if they were just entirely too busy.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 15, 2014)

My I+T sub cam today.  The "extra" lip gloss looks like something that will be more than a little out of my comfort zone.  Can someone post a swatch when they get theirs?  I think mine is going to end up on my trade list, so I don't want to open it to swatch it.  But I would like to see if it is as dam as it appears in the jar before I make a decision.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My I+T sub cam today.  The "extra" lip gloss looks like something that will be more than a little out of my comfort zone.  Can someone post a swatch when they get theirs?  I think mine is going to end up on my trade list, so I don't want to open it to swatch it.  But I would like to see if it is as dam as it appears in the jar before I make a decision.


I posted a swatch earlier in the thread, it was under a spoiler. It applied terribly, it didn't look bad as a color, but definitely out of some people's comfort zone. My biggest problem was the formula itself, it would take quite a bit of fiddling to get it to look right.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2014)

I emailed them - so we'll see what happens! They're lovely but I certainly don't need full sizes! Along with my custom perfume!

(But if I'm gonna be real honest, if it was a full size horseman I would feel less guilty. Or cozy sweater.)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2014)

Typically, they can't legally resell perfume, so a lot of companies will tell you to keep it. I did receive an entire duplicate BPAL order once that I did have to send back in order to get my correct order, but it was about five hundred bucks (it was a decanting circle order, and I had placed two separate orders, so I received two shipments of Order A and no Order B ),so that was understandable.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I emailed them - so we'll see what happens! They're lovely but I certainly don't need full sizes! Along with my custom perfume!
> 
> (But if I'm gonna be real honest, if it was a full size horseman I would feel less guilty. Or cozy sweater.)


Cough, I'll take Pumpkin Eater off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But good on you for emailing!! I'm sure they'll get back to you right away! I emailed yesterday and Matt responded like an hour later? 

Finally got a shipping notice for my two orders, and a $2 refund lol, YAY $2 in my paypal account!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

Not so secretly hoping they send me full sized Ghost Puffs on accident  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to bathe in it.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to make my first HoG order but I can't decide what to get.  I've never tried any of their smells, just heard great reviews about all of them.  What do y'all recommend?


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I have a variation of this drafted. I'm going to ask the IMAM mods if it's okay to post it; and if it does get posted please respond to the thread!


I got the okay from the mods.

Here it is: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2jczrv/victorian_disco_order_tracking/

Please comment on that thread if you have made Victorian Disco orders!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I got the okay from the mods.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2jczrv/victorian_disco_order_tracking/
> 
> Please comment on that thread if you have made Victorian Disco orders!


Done! Thanks for doing that. I hope we see something good resulting from it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

Just ordered my GDE Halloween collection on the Storenvy site. Sad I missed on what looked like an eyeliner and some other products, but I don't have the patience to wait for the regular site to not be overloaded. I closed the tab so I hope that means someone else was able to get in and get what they wanted   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just ordered my GDE Halloween collection on the Storenvy site. Sad I missed on what looked like an eyeliner and some other products, but I don't have the patience to wait for the regular site to not be overloaded. I closed the tab so I hope that means someone else was able to get in and get what they wanted   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is what I did as well. I would have loved some (all) of the other stuff, but I most wanted the eyeshadows.

Now I am on a buying break so that I can wait and bask in my Halloween glory!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 15, 2014)

I only wanted a couple single eyeshadows so I was one of the ones constantly refreshing on GDE oops. But I got Funeral Selfie, Chasing Ghouls, foil me, and glitter fix! Yay!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 15, 2014)

Boooo I missed the GDE halloweenie stuff? Awww. Ah well. There's always something new coming out!

Interesting at that imam thread. I would post but I don't know how to reddit


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Interesting at that imam thread. I would post but I don't know how to reddit


Oh please do post. It's just like a forum, just copy paste the form in the thread, and enter your own dates and stuff. You do need an account though, but it's quick and easy to make one. The more info there is the better for all of us I think.

ETA: For anyone else who missed the VD reddit thread regarding tracking and order details, it's here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2jczrv/victorian_disco_order_tracking/


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 15, 2014)

In celebration of a job offer for my Louie, I made a full size Haus of Gloi order (Satyr and Rose City perfumes and scrubs) and asked in a note for a sample of Horseman. It occurred to me that I needed to pay for that, so I went and ordered one, plus a few extra odds and ends. Does anyone know if they'll combine orders upon request, and adjust the shipping as needed?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> In celebration of a job offer for my Louie, I made a full size Haus of Gloi order (Satyr and Rose City perfumes and scrubs) and asked in a note for a sample of Horseman. It occurred to me that I needed to pay for that, so I went and ordered one, plus a few extra odds and ends. Does anyone know if they'll combine orders upon request, and adjust the shipping as needed?


You don't need to do anything they will combine the order for you and refund shipping automatically.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh please do post. It's just like a forum, just copy paste the form in the thread, and enter your own dates and stuff. You do need an account though, but it's quick and easy to make one. The more info there is the better for all of us I think.
> 
> ETA: For anyone else who missed the VD reddit thread regarding tracking and order details, it's here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2jczrv/victorian_disco_order_tracking/


And now:



> Victorian Disco Cosmetics4 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Well.. I hate to do this, but we will be closing down, again. Until the end of October. Until then, I will be decided whether or not I will be continuing Victorian Disco as a company. Please accept my heart felt apologies to anyone who is waiting on an order still, that we are having trouble locating, or that's slipped in between some cracks that we are trying to figure out at this time. I appreciate every one of you, and I'm sorry it has come to this.
> ...


Someone asked why, and she pointed them to that thread.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

By my count 83.33% of VD orders of people that chimed in have not shipped.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2014)

If anyone wants to add it, my order was #3689 from 7/25 and I did receive it in early October.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 15, 2014)

What a train wreck...

Hopefully everyone will receive their orders.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2014)

One thing I find really interesting:  The August sub.  I was supposed to receive it, and she said that she marked it down as sent in September, but she didn't have tracking on it.  I finally got a refund.  Okay, fine.  But...  I find no trace of *anyone* receiving an August sub bag.  This leads me to believe that it never actually existed. 

Anyway.  I'm shocked she closed things down, but only because I was sure she would be shutting down at the end of October, not at the halfway point.  As harsh as that Reddit thread is, I do think it's necessary.  Nice only gets someone so far in business. 

And...  Guess what I just received!  Tracking for my GDE Halloweenie set #1 order that I just placed less than two hours ago!  I was actually worried I wasn't going to get it because the site apparently oversold, but I guess I'm fine after all!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my GDE Halloween tracking too! I got Guillotine Dreams, both blushes, &amp; the purple liner. VERY EXCITED.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One thing I find really interesting:  The August sub.  I was supposed to receive it, and she said that she marked it down as sent in September, but she didn't have tracking on it.  I finally got a refund.  Okay, fine.  But...  I find no trace of *anyone* receiving an August sub bag.  This leads me to believe that it never actually existed.
> 
> Anyway.  I'm shocked she closed things down, but only because I was sure she would be shutting down at the end of October, not at the halfway point.  As harsh as that Reddit thread is, I do think it's necessary.  Nice only gets someone so far in business.
> 
> And...  Guess what I just received!  Tracking for my GDE Halloweenie set #1 order that I just placed less than two hours ago!  I was actually worried I wasn't going to get it because the site apparently oversold, but I guess I'm fine after all!


Yeah it doesn't matter how nice she is, and how much she apologizes. We can very obviously see almost no one is getting what they ordered.

In better news, I got my GDE Halloween tracking half an hour after ordering! Wahoo!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my GDE tracking as well! Although I may need to place an order for some Foil Me . . . .


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I got my GDE tracking as well! Although I may need to place an order for some Foil Me . . . .


I'm hoping that it will be in stock for my next Wednesday order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, stil trying out my Cocoa Pink order and I remain disappointed - the only one so far that hasn't dried down to an unpleasant, chemical-ly vanilla base is Sleigh Ride which has a quite nice woody base. Still very flat though.

That is my overall impression with these scents - they are very flat and one dimensional. I'm not an _amazing _nose, but I do think I have a little talent, so I am extremely surprised that I can't find any true harmonies of scent in these perfumes. All I get are very clear top and base notes. That's it. Someone mentioned a few pages back that they smell something like cheap, junior high perfumes and I would have to agree with you. I am very disappointed, and I wish I actually knew some girls around that age I could give them to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I won't be ordering from Cocoa Pink again, but it's not that it is a bad company or a bad product - just not to my taste, unfortunately. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

That's too bad to hear about Cocoa Pink, but good for my wallet. I will pass on these as I have too be spoiled by Black Violet, Solstice Scents, Haus of Gloi and others with very complex scents. Thanks for the reviews everyone.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 15, 2014)

Any good indie lip color companies I should check out?


----------



## Shalott (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's too bad to hear about Cocoa Pink, but good for my wallet. I will pass on these as I have too be spoiled by Black Violet, Solstice Scents, Haus of Gloi and others with very complex scents. Thanks for the reviews everyone.


I'll probably throw most of mine in the trades list in a day or two, so maybe if I have one you were considering feel free to let me know! But yeah, I am 100% of the belief that people can love or hate the majority of scents for entire fragrance houses (Gourmand scents as a whole are too sweet for me, but I have an exception for Thierry Mugler - I bought Angel in Paris in the '90's, before it had come to America. It's one of those scents that I will wear forever.) just because lots of houses/perfumers are known for taking very similar approaches to building all of their scents. There is no reason to think that wouldn't hold true for indie perfumers as well.

Black Violet was the first of the different indies I've tried where I really noticed a very different approach to the different scents I sampled, and some worked out amazingly for me and some were really surprising that they didn't. I guess its lucky that these ladies are offering good sized sample vials because I would get burned bad on some of these scents! :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

I actually tend to like less complex scents so I might still give Cocoa Pink a shot. The scent catalog is SO overwhelming though. And there are so many that are similar with just very minor differences. It makes it really hard to narrow down what I want to try!

ETA: Although, I'm leaning more towards ordering hair stuff, not actual perfume.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2014)

I think Cocoa Pink uses pre-mixed fragrances, like the kind Brambleberry sells.  They're not multi-dimensional *at all*, but at least they're different from B&amp;BW, even if it's just a marginal difference.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Any good indie lip color companies I should check out?


Life's Entropy and Performance Colors. LE I have personally tried and really love the color I got, Apoptosis. Performance I have not ordered from yet, but I have heard nothing but great things.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 15, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Any good indie lip color companies I should check out?


Limnit Lipstick, Etherealle, My Beauty Addiction, Beauty Bar Baby, and Tater Rounds Beauty (all on Etsy) have supreme lip colors. They are all richly pigmented and wear well. You can get three lipsticks from Tater Rounds for ten bucks. They are simply packaged (full ingredient disclosure is provided on each product page) but everything from Tater Rounds will come unlabeled. I can vouch for its quality, though; I've had no issues with their lippies or blush, and my extremely sensitive hubby reports no post-kiss breakouts. Beauty Bar Baby also has great pot glosses that are thick and rich and have great staying power. Keeki lip tints can be found on abesmarket.com; these are lighter, more sheer, and all-natural.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh what the hello kitty VD.

I don't understand "if you have a missing order I'm not aware of, please message me." The hell am I supposed to know if she's "aware" of it, she said she would look into it and hasn't responded to 2 subsequent emails asking for what she's discovered. I'm admittedly very, very tired and cranky right now....but cry me a river. She seems like a nice person, she really does, but ultimately she is not my friend or a family member, she is someone I paid for something I have not received in the promised time frame. I'm so over it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh what the hello kitty VD.
> 
> I don't understand "if you have a missing order I'm not aware of, please message me." The hell am I supposed to know if she's "aware" of it, she said she would look into it and hasn't responded to 2 subsequent emails asking for what she's discovered. I'm admittedly very, very tired and cranky right now....but cry me a river. She seems like a nice person, she really does, but ultimately she is not my friend or a family member, she is someone I paid for something I have not received in the promised time frame. I'm so over it.


I'm saving my real thoughts for my blog review. I've decided even if I never get my order and I get a refund I'm still writing it. It's my blog, and I am nothing if not honest about how I truly feel about a product/company. Sometimes I feel as if I should censor my rants here or on IMAM, but my blog is mine and I know if my review helps someone else decide whether or not they want to purchase something, then I've done what I've come to do.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 16, 2014)

Making that Victorian Disco thread was surprisingly tiring (but my tiredness is also probably due to some major indie excitement and some things that I had to take care of). It was interesting and everyone kept it civil.

Thanks for the Cocoa Pink reviews, everyone! It means I can focus my indie perfume efforts elsewhere :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Making that Victorian Disco thread was surprisingly tiring (but my tiredness is also probably due to some major indie excitement and some things that I had to take care of). It was interesting and everyone kept it civil.
> 
> Thanks for the Cocoa Pink reviews, everyone! It means I can focus my indie perfume efforts elsewhere :lol:


I find that when I am all stressed out about doing something and then *do* it, I get tired once it's over.  I think it's an adrenaline crash.

And an indie perfume line to consider that I don't think I've pushed before:  Arcana!  The Soap Box Co. has a bunch, and they do samples, too.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Any good indie lip color companies I should check out?


Shiro, duh for glosses and tinted balms.  Also there have been rumors that there may be a lipstick line as well soon...

Fyrinnae has some cool lip products, and tilt/shift also looks nice, though their selection is smaller.  Most of the others I know have been mentioned

eta: I say Shiro, duh bc they make pretty much everything except foundation and perfume...if someone asks about an indie product you can basically just have Shiro as an example   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Any good indie lip color companies I should check out?


I really love Shiro's lipgloss. Red in my Ledger gets much love from me. They are amazing. 
I just ordered some from Performance Colors, but they haven't shipped yet. When I get them I'll share my opinions.

I have heard that Impulse is good. I haven't tried them yet. I've looked into them, but most samples are sold out so you would have to get the full size to try them.

I love the Notoriously Morbid colors in their lipcrafts and lip gloss but they didn't apply quite the way I wanted to. I still wear them and like them, but not my first go to.

Eta: OT, but apparently changing your profile pic on mobile makes the picture sideways. Lol Hmph, technology!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I find that when I am all stressed out about doing something and then *do* it, I get tired once it's over.  I think it's an adrenaline crash.


I think you're right! Especially since I had been thinking about posting it for a while (and I sent a draft of that to the IMAM mods yesterday). But I'm glad it's done with.

Also - after posting that thread, I was reminded of some real-life things that I have to do (I facilitate smoking cessation groups and we offer participants several boxes of discounted nicotine patches, but our current stock is about-to-expire so people want to know when the new ones are coming in - but I'm not responsible for ordering them so it's beyond my control and I also have to print my research poster for a symposium next week). And then there was a bunch of excitement in my day that sent me on a mini indie-shopping spree (for someone else... and a little bit for myself)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I have heard that Impulse is good. I haven't tried them yet. I've looked into them, but most samples are sold out so you would have to get the full size to try them.


I would recommend reading some reviews before ordering. They are one of those companies who have had problems before, and I know some people here have purchased some of their lip products and were not thrilled.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I would recommend reading some reviews before ordering. They are one of those companies who have had problems before, and I know some people here have purchased some of their lip products and were not thrilled.


Well now I am glad I haven't ordered anything from them yet. I'll have to read more into them.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I would recommend reading some reviews before ordering. They are one of those companies who have had problems before, and I know some people here have purchased some of their lip products and were not thrilled.


I was of the not thrilled camp.  I only ordered samples though.  I found the colors to not really be true to the pics and the samples were nearly impossible to work with.  I couldn't really get a brush or my fingers to work for application.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 16, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Well now I am glad I haven't ordered anything from them yet. I'll have to read more into them.


I will vouch for Impulse. I LOVE the lipsticks and the new chromagraphic glosses - but the matte formula is dry, and I can see how a sample would be difficult to work with. I've only ever purchased full sizes, and I've never gotten a tube that was impossible to make work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for color, I would say it's no different than ordering any lipstick online, you really just have to kind of fly blind since you can't swatch the product.

This is just my experience, though. I've been ordering from them for about a year now, and haven't had problems! B)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah from what I have read and seen, some people were not happy with the Impulse shades not matching the swatches, and it actually looks like they were used over a white base and then heavily photoshopped. Others have had a great experience and loved what they received, so it seems to be hit or miss. However, long ago they did outright steal Fyrinnae photos and used them on their site, so that is why I personally will never order from them.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 16, 2014)

Soooo...in the spoiler you will see the list of products and scents that I've tried from CocoaPink. I'm kinda with the majority about the scents being kind of "meh", but there are a few that I like. As far as the products themselves go, they're good. If you're interested in trying them out I say go for it. My favorite products so far have been the hair care items, I've liked them all and would purchase them again (most in different scents though!). The only scents so far that I've liked are: Bonfire Pumpkins (it's a very smokey scent), Cozy Blanket (the patchouli is very faint), and my favorite (for hair/body products) Green Apple Noel. Everything else scent wise is a no go, so they'll end up on my trade list.



Spoiler



(Coco Mango Body Butter)

Apple Cinnamon Funnel Cake~ inspired by a quaint little shop in the Georgia Mountains. We just had to make a scent based on their fabulous apple cinnamon funnel cakes topped off with a dusting of powdered sugar.

(Voluptuous Body Butter)

Bonfire Pumpkins - This scent started out as an accident then turned into my personal all time favorite scent. This year I decided to share. We accidentally mixed Pumpkin porridge with Marshmallow Fireside and created a sensational creamy bonfire scent with notes of maple oats drizzled with pure golden clover honey, a pinch of muscovado sugar all topped with a dollop of sugared pumpkin puree plus toasted vanilla marshmallows over a roaring fire. This is a smoky scent.

(Soft Bubbles Sugar Scrub)

Mexican Hot Cocoa - A steaming mug of creamy gourmet hot chocolate infused with fresh milk and stirred with a cinnamon stick.

(Silky Soft Body Oil: dry oil)

Fear of Ghosts (Phasmophobia) - Glowing marshmallow orbs and smoky vanilla spectral mists swirl aimlessly around an old bonfire in the Crisp October night air – Fresh vanilla puffed marshmallows, toasted marshmallows, hints of bonfire smoke among scattered sharp grains of white rice to ward unwelcome spirits away.

(Silky Soft Body Oil: light formula)

Fear of Pumpkins (Cucurbitophobia) – Sweet pumpkin entombed inside soft pale cupcakes topped with whipped buttercream frosting next to a frightful blend of sugared pralines and pumpkin bread.

(Anti-Frizz Styling Serum)

Fear of Spiders (Arachnophobia) – Dragon’s blood resin, the memorable scent of fine pipe tobacco, chopped bundles of firewood, fragrant sprigs of wormwood and bright scarlet apples.

(Dry Oil Spray)

Fear Of Witches (Wiccaphobia) – Warm baked bread fresh from the oven, gentle wisps of bonfire smoke drifting through the frigid autumn air and smooth buttery caramel sprinkled with coarse black sea salt is your best bet in keeping them at bay.

(Sample of body butter)

Cozy Blanket - A symphony of beautiful warm vanillas that embrace your senses like only your favorite soft blanket can. Fresh vanilla notes kissed with black vanilla bean, bourbon vanilla, sweet creamy vanilla, amber white with delicate hints of white sandalwood and aged patchouli.

(Sample of sugar scrub)

Fruitcake On Mondays - Cake On Mondays with swirls of gingerbread, assorted candied fruits, sweet cranberries, spiked with the finest hot buttered rum and sprinkled with sugared pralines.

(Princess Poo Shampoo) Green Apple Noel - Sweet, juicy crisp granny smith apples with lashings of vanilla bean noel.

(Argan Therapy Creme' Conditioner) Halloween Apple Harvest - 3 favorite fall treats all wrapped into one mouthwatering fragrance. Sugared candy apples, gooey caramel apples and Toffee smothered Gala apples all decorated with candy corn.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok so Cocoa Pink hair stuff! Tried the coconut bundt cake scent shampoo today and it was awesome!! smelling (not vanilla haha) but couldn't smell it all as soon as I rinsed it out. However, my hair feels and looks amazing so I would still recommend it for anyone who wanted indie shampoo. Probably worth getting shampoo and conditioner pairs together for maximum smelliness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also tried the ends with Argan benefits in Midnight Hag from the fall sampler- LOVE LOVE! It smells totally amazing and oddly enough there's 2 kinds of vanilla in it but I only smell the fruit. I can still clearly smell it after using mousse and blow drying. It worked awesome for detangling and my ends are super soft. I only needed a little where I usually have to drench my hair with detangler to get a comb through. I really like the hair products and would recommend the fruitier scents over the straight bakery scents. The bakery stuff just seems to smell more mass produced to me.

Bottom line- the fall sampler is not worth it and shipping is really high but the hair stuff is worth checking out. I would not go out of my way to get the body products unless I really really wanted a certain scent that I couldn't get elsewhere.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a bunch of orders that I am waiting on right now so I was writing down all the items, I have A LOT of eye shadow coming my way. HAHAHAHA. I love it!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 16, 2014)

My Sugar and Spite order (the Halloween sampler) should have been out for delivery this morning, but it looks like it got held up and I won't get it until tomorrow. I have no patience.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey, would you guys mind linking mw to IMAM? I can't get anything to pull up when I google it.

Also what brands would you recommend for blushes? I've tried Everyday Minerals. I've been looking at Detrivore too but they seem pricey.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 16, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, would you guys mind linking mw to IMAM? I can't get anything to pull up when I google it.
> 
> Also what brands would you recommend for blushes? I've tried Everyday Minerals. I've been looking at Detrivore too but they seem pricey.


I really like Glamour Doll Eyes blushes. I recently purchased a few Aromaleigh Mineral Cosmetic's blushes...I've only had the chance to try one of the samples, but I like it as well.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 16, 2014)

I second the Glamour Doll Eye blush recommendation.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

I will 3rd GDE blushes! Get a ton of product, and I feel they're actually slightly less pigmented than other indie blushes. While that may sound like a bad thing, I struggle so much with indie blushes (Shiro and Fyrinnae come to mind) because they are SO pigmented that it's difficult to not look like a clown, so I much prefer GDE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I made my first reddit post woohoo! It's still too scary there though. I'll stick to MUT :drive:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

Didn't some people just sign up for the Sweet Anthem sub the other day? 

Just saw this: 

_Hi there,_

_I wanted to say thank you so much for your continued support of Sweet Anthem Perfumes. It means so much to me that you're excited about the coming year!_

_I've been doing a lot of soul searching about the future of my business, the stresses it takes, and the time involved with new fragrances, and I've decided to take a year off from launching new perfumes – or, at the very least, launching new perfumes on a pretty tight time table._

_Since 2008 or so, I've launched at least 1 fragrance every quarter and it's a demanding creative schedule. It's a lot to keep up with and make every season in addition to my current static line._

_So, I need a break. And that's why I've decided to cancel the SA List for 2015. I've refunded all of you early sign ups, so please let me know if for some reason you don't see the refund posted to your account (you may need to wait 24 hours per Shopify/Stripe policies)._

_Please let me know if you have any questions at all! Again, your support means the world to me._

_Cheers,_

_Sweet Anthem_


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

This whole Victorian Disco thing is just crazy. I mean, I knew there were some pretty big issues going on since there are so many of us having problems with orders/not receiving orders. But now that I'm looking at this other thread and seeing ALL THE PEOPLE who haven't gotten orders in almost three months, I'm kind of blown away!

This is looking like a Bondi situation to me!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, would you guys mind linking mw to IMAM? I can't get anything to pull up when I google it.
> 
> Also what brands would you recommend for blushes? I've tried Everyday Minerals. I've been looking at Detrivore too but they seem pricey.


Heh, IMAM is short for Indiemakeupandmore, http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ALSO GUYS Darling Clandestine has a grab bag up!!! 5 bitsies for $20, selected by Evonne, and basically you are getting one free! They may even include special season ones, solids etc. I obviously am throwing my money at it. https://www.etsy.com/listing/207220089/bitsy-grab-bag-five-bitsies-selected-by


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 16, 2014)

I like Shiro blushes (they're the only blushes I've tried in indies though). They last longer on my face than my Mac blushes!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Didn't some people just sign up for the Sweet Anthem sub the other day?
> 
> Just saw this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are some weird things going on. In light of VD, I was bummed that it's not happening but relieved she's being proactive in her realization that she needs to step back -- and that this was done *now* rather than have everyone freaking out in March trying to figure out WHAT IS GOING ON.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

Dawn Eyes order should be here today! Woohoo!!! Man she's fast.

I think tonight will need to be project de-baggy tonight.

Side note I was staying at my mom's for 2 weeks dogsitting, and I just brought with me a tiny makeup bag of my full size indie shadows. I basically lived off Dodge and GDE Love Affair (which I honestly had no idea I owned...SCORE!). I got home last night and I just want to roll around in my pretties and throw every single color on my face.

Edit: And I JUST got shipping notification for my OITNB set from Darling Girl!! WOOHOOO!!!

Although this means I have no orders I"m currently waiting on (other than VD). We're going to need to fix that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

From DarlingClandestine: 

_Hey, dollfaces.  This is just a "mark your calendar" sort of announcement, to help you plan your winter holiday shopping._

_Some of you may remember that Black Friday happens a bit earlier at DC, because I work as a reporter for a big medical conference the week after Thanksgiving. I thought this year might be a bit different, but looks like nope! I'll be returning to freelance for the company that week. It means I'll be able to spend Thanksgiving with my Chicago folks, but it also means an accelerated schedule._

_The plan right now: DarlingClandestine's Black Friday will begin November 14._

_YES, I'll have a winter/Christmas collection. NOPE, the collection is by no means finalized because I'm still formulating and gathering supplies.  But I can guarantee there will be some surprises. And, much like I did with Halloween, I might limit Bitsies/itsy Bitsies to the winter collection only, so my inventory doesn't become unmanageable. Other than that, no promises. So stay tuned.  Thank you once again for being so sharking awesome._


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This whole Victorian Disco thing is just crazy. I mean, I knew there were some pretty big issues going on since there are so many of us having problems with orders/not receiving orders. But now that I'm looking at this other thread and seeing ALL THE PEOPLE who haven't gotten orders in almost three months, I'm kind of blown away!
> 
> This is looking like a Bondi situation to me!


I think more than a scam she just seems *extremely* disorganized.  In her reply in the IMAM thread, she said that anyone who didn't have their order yet should contact her so she could start getting an official list of what needs to be sent out and who needs refunds.  But she should have that stuff already...


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 16, 2014)

oh and blush recs: hello waffle (hear lots of raves) and darling girl (they have powder as well as cream blushes)


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 16, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, would you guys mind linking mw to IMAM? I can't get anything to pull up when I google it.
> 
> Also what brands would you recommend for blushes? I've tried Everyday Minerals. I've been looking at Detrivore too but they seem pricey.


My favorite blushes so far have been from Glamour Doll Eyes, Hello Waffle and Aromaleigh.  Hello Waffle's formula in particular I like as it applies more like a regular blush to me, and not as "HEY LOOK AT ME, I"M WEARING BLUSH" like a lot of indies seem to with the heavy pigmentation.

I have also been pretty happy with a cream blush sample I tried from Kiss My Sass.  They have cream highlighters as well, that are pretty fun.

I have heard really good things about blushes from Little Sparrow as well, especially if you are interested in trying blue or purple blushes.  I have an order out, but have not yet tried any of these myself.

If I remember right, I think you are in Canada.  Hello Waffle is a Canadian company so shipping costs might make this one for you to try.  My favorites from her so far are Coral Silk, Sweet Tea and the Golden Veil highlighter.  And all of the companies I mentioned do offer sample sizes in the blush, so it is relatively inexpensive to check them out.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I think more than a scam she just seems *extremely* disorganized.  In her reply in the IMAM thread, she said that anyone who didn't have their order yet should contact her so she could start getting an official list of what needs to be sent out and who needs refunds.  But she should have that stuff already...


If anything... she has a mini-working list already via that thread.

Thank you for posting the original thread idea!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know if this company has been mentioned before, but if you're big into fandoms and polish, they have polishes inspired by:

The Walking Dead

Star Trek TOS

Harry Potter 

The X Files

Breaking Bad

Hitchhiker's Guide

Dr. Horrible

Supernatural

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA!! (of course I hate the color :I  )

American Horror Story 

Divergent

Dexter 

Orange is The New Black

Firefly

GoT

Hunger Games

Sherlock

Doctor Who

Star Wars

Big Bang Theory

Orphan Black

Cartoons like Rainbow Brite and Carebears 

And quite a few more including video games

And their Halloween Collection includes

The Exorcist 

Friday The 13th

Night of The Living Dead

Evil Dead!!

Poltergeist 

Halloween

Nightmare on Elm Street

The Shining

JUST in case you either haven't heard of this brand or haven't checked up on them lately, for a certain upcoming list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/products


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

How did I not know Hello Waffle had blushes?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm I'm second guessing wanting to try Cocoa Pink now.  There are too many brands I want to try to waste money on a Meh one.  Or I could just continue throwing all the bath and body product money at Lush as per usual.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And now:
> 
> Someone asked why, and she pointed them to that thread.


It's such a shame because her colors really are gorgeous. She needs to think about letting someone else handle the business side of things.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Hmm I'm second guessing wanting to try Cocoa Pink now.  There are too many brands I want to try to waste money on a Meh one.  Or I could just continue throwing all the bath and body product money at Lush as per usual.


It depends on what you're into- I'm big on foodie scents and huge on vanilla/amber/apricot/tiare/sandalwood/caramel base notes so their scents are perfect for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I think more than a scam she just seems *extremely* disorganized.  In her reply in the IMAM thread, she said that anyone who didn't have their order yet should contact her so she could start getting an official list of what needs to be sent out and who needs refunds.  But she should have that stuff already...


Agreed. 

I'm kind of enjoying reading the thread but I'm also getting even more irritated because I see her responding to posts on there but NOT responding to my e-mail. I emailed her over the weekend and she said she'd look into my package situation. Then she responded on Monday night &amp; apologized, she didn't know it was a holiday but she'd call the next day. Aaaaand now it's three days later and nothing. asdlfkajsdf. 

My order is only from September. I can't even imagine how people from June/July (and January!) are feeling.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'll probably throw most of mine in the trades list in a day or two, so maybe if I have one you were considering feel free to let me know! But yeah, I am 100% of the belief that people can love or hate the majority of scents for entire fragrance houses (Gourmand scents as a whole are too sweet for me, but I have an exception for Thierry Mugler - I bought Angel in Paris in the '90's, before it had come to America. It's one of those scents that I will wear forever.) just because lots of houses/perfumers are known for taking very similar approaches to building all of their scents. There is no reason to think that wouldn't hold true for indie perfumers as well.
> 
> Black Violet was the first of the different indies I've tried where I really noticed a very different approach to the different scents I sampled, and some worked out amazingly for me and some were really surprising that they didn't. I guess its lucky that these ladies are offering good sized sample vials because I would get burned bad on some of these scents! :lol:


This is what I mean- I like Thierry Mugler but Angel is one scent that actually makes me nauseous to smell, and it's the same way for my mom (who is so obsessed with scents it's ridiculous). I've only tried a couple of CP scents because I'm still waiting on my large order. List 'em in your trades and you might have a few I want to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> It's such a shame because her colors really are gorgeous. She needs to think about letting someone else handle the business side of things.


YES! This is why I'm so sad, I honestly really did want to try it, I've never read a bad review about the actual product. Like I don't want a refund, I want to try your stuff! Just #^#&amp;$%&amp; send it to me so I can!!! I have never worked this hard to get something I paid for in my life.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm kind of enjoying reading the thread but I'm also getting even more irritated because I see her responding to posts on there but NOT responding to my e-mail. I emailed her over the weekend and she said she'd look into my package situation. Then she responded on Monday night &amp; apologized, she didn't know it was a holiday but she'd call the next day. Aaaaand now it's three days later and nothing. asdlfkajsdf.
> 
> My order is only from September. I can't even imagine how people from June/July (and January!) are feeling.


I think in this case you have the right to be a little annoying. Just send another email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think in this case you have the right to be a little annoying. Just send another email.


I sent one yesterday. I think if I don't hear back tonight, I'm just going to email and ask for a refund. I don't want to have to hound her for my stuff


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 16, 2014)

A little bit ashamed to admit that I just got a shipping notification for an order I had placed and reading the name of the company, I had absolutely no recollection of what I had ordered or even waht kind of products they carried.  May be time to dial it back a bit.

That being said, has anyone tried Antimony Blue before?  I seem to have some fragrances headed my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the lists of lip indie companies.  I'm having a hay day making up a wish list for Christmas with some of those fun colors.

You guys are the best at recommendations. . .


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This whole Victorian Disco thing is just crazy. I mean, I knew there were some pretty big issues going on since there are so many of us having problems with orders/not receiving orders. But now that I'm looking at this other thread and seeing ALL THE PEOPLE who haven't gotten orders in almost three months, I'm kind of blown away!
> 
> This is looking like a Bondi situation to me!


Can someone explain what Bondi is/what happened? I know all about the Lime Crime fiasco, but I've never heard of Bondi... thanks!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 16, 2014)

@, I'd also like to introduce you to For Goodness Grape (www.forgoodnessgrape.com). Lisa makes some of the best lip balms in the history of EVER, with a mind-boggling selection of flavors, and has beautiful lip colors and Perfume Stix. I just received a package of Lemon Sorbet lip balm, Stormy Nights perfume, and lip tints in Bitten (kickass red!), Gilded Ruby and Plumcot. It runs 5 to 7 days between ordering and shipping as a rule, but once she ships the packages tend to move fast.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Can someone explain what Bondi is/what happened? I know all about the Lime Crime fiasco, but I've never heard of Bondi... thanks!


Long story short people's money was taken and no product was received. It was a giant scam. You can google for more info, there are threads on MUT explaining in more detail.

In VD news, she is still trying to tell me USPS is "being slow". I just filed an FTC complaint and emailed her back telling her I was doing so, and I want my order to be physically taken to the post office.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 16, 2014)

Bondi was a company that opened a nail polish sub, similar to Julep. The train wreck came on a similar track to the one VDC is riding, with unfulfilled orders, promises of seasonal colors that were never stocked, refunds that after several months may still not have been given, and a lot of blame being laid upon others.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

One more thing: A tip for what I do with my indie blushes...

I sprinkle the TINIEST BIT into my hourglass powder and swirl it around (make sure it's a tiny bit!!) and it sort of becomes like the Hourglass blushes, with not too much pigmentation, and it doesn't mess up my Hourglass Ambient powders at all (i just swoosh around a little bit more if there's any extra pink on my powder).


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Long story short people's money was taken and no product was received. It was a giant scam. You can google for more info, there are threads on MUT explaining in more detail.
> 
> In VD news, she is still trying to tell me USPS is "being slow". I just filed an FTC complaint and emailed her back telling her I was doing so, and I want my order to be physically taken to the post office.


You should ABSOLUTELY do this. I try to be a good person, soft-hearted, but there comes a point you can't let someone step on you anymore (saying this just so her next email doesn't make you feel bad- she seems to be great at apologizing when she wants to be).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You should ABSOLUTELY do this. I try to be a good person, soft-hearted, but there comes a point you can't let someone step on you anymore (saying this just so her next email doesn't make you feel bad- she seems to be great at apologizing when she wants to be).


Oh I've stopped being nice, and she tries to make me feel guilty about it. I'm like why don't you just spend your energy taking my order to the post office? I really have no sympathy.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 16, 2014)

I feel like VDC should consider doing what Detrivore did with Shiro and finding a distributor so she only has to focus on making more stock and not fulfilling and mailing orders.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 16, 2014)

Today was a good mail day!

I got the Beauty Bar Baby Halloween collection and OMG I nearly died at how cute the presentation is. Seriously....its freaking adorable. (with tiny spider toys inside too!) Ill post photos in a bit.

My I+TA sub came today too and good golly there are tons of items in this. Wow!

and lastly Notoriously Morbid forgot an item for me last shipment (stuff happens, no big deal) and my replacement "They All Float" came today, with a really sweet apology note, a handful of candies AND a free Koffin Kisser in Rotten Rainbow! (I could never have enough of these, I swear....)

Birthday Mail day was win! (Tomorrow should be win too) *happy dance* Such a happy day!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 16, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Today was a good mail day!
> 
> I got the Beauty Bar Baby Halloween collection and OMG I nearly died at how cute the presentation is. Seriously....its freaking adorable. (with tiny spider toys inside too!) Ill post photos in a bit.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my i+ta sub today! It was scheduled for delivery on Saturday, but I'm not complaining that it's here early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> AND a free Koffin Kisser in Rotten Rainbow! (I could never have enough of these, I swear....)


I got my first one not that long ago, and I love them. I think I need them all...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I feel like VDC should consider doing what Detrivore did with Shiro and finding a distributor so she only has to focus on making more stock and not fulfilling and mailing orders.


The last I heard, Ashley is not actually making the shadows themselves because she doesn't have the proper permits from the state of Florida yet. Stock was/is still being sent from wherever she moved from (Illinois?). So, really, she apparently packing jars into envelopes, generating postage, and dropping them off at the post office, not blending shadows and putting them in jars as well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I got a reply after saying I made an FTC complaint. She said she would "repack" the order for the second time. And now she mentions that she's out of one of the colors I ordered, so I asked for enough samples to equate a full size since it was in stock when I ordered. She is now "packing" my order now. I'll believe it when I see updated tracking. But it just goes to prove that she never did ship my order if she is now all of a sudden out of something. Makes so much sense now.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The last I heard, Ashley is not actually making the shadows themselves because she doesn't have the proper permits from the state of Florida yet. Stock was/is still being sent from wherever she moved from (Illinois?). So, really, she apparently packing jars into envelopes, generating postage, and dropping them off at the post office, not blending shadows and putting them in jars as well.


well that's what I mean - she seems to have problems packing and mailing orders on time from everything I've read.  And she doesn't seem to have good records of her orders and what's been completed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The last I heard, Ashley is not actually making the shadows themselves because she doesn't have the proper permits from the state of Florida yet. Stock was/is still being sent from wherever she moved from (Illinois?). So, really, she apparently packing jars into envelopes, generating postage, and dropping them off at the post office, not blending shadows and putting them in jars as well.


Wait. What? She if she's not making the shadows and she's not packing/mailing the shadows...what is she doing? Perplexing.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Wait. What? She if she's not making the shadows and she's not packing/mailing the shadows...what is she doing? Perplexing.


At the risk of feeling like a b!tch, my answer to what is she doing would be

"spending other peoples money..."


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, I've been thinking about this all day... here are the fandoms I'd like to see/I'd make if I had a company:

Dead Like Me

Pushing Daisies

Freaks and Geeks'

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA!!

THE LAST OF US!

2001: A Space Odyssey

Lost

True Detective s1! GiVE ME CARCOSA!

Shadows based on the magical realism of Haruki Murakami

VERONICA MARS!

A Mario/Luigi/etc collection, a HUGE one!

Disney Princesses/movies in general

Halloween:

Sleepy Hollow (both the general myth and the tv show)

Grimm (both the brothers Grimm stories and the tv show)

A Clockwork Orange!!! (I know this is unusual choice for Halloween, but I want a shadow called "Real Horrorshow" so bad!)

Neil Geiman 

Wicked (like above, I know there have been some)

DEAD SPACE and SILENT HILL!

Christmas:

Love Actually (guilty pleasure)

Rent (I just think Christmas when I think Rent)

How The Grinch Stole Christmas 

Colors based on classic Christmas congs!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay, I've been thinking about this all day... here are the fandoms I'd like to see/I'd make if I had a company:
> 
> Dead Like Me
> 
> ...



I have really, really been wanting a Rent! collection.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> At the risk of feeling like a b!tch, my answer to what is she doing would be
> 
> "spending other peoples money..."


This. I stick by everything i said about this woman, and the way she's sooo nice and makes sooo many excuses as if nothing is ever her fault and then makes the CUSTOMERS feel guilty for even asking?? Yeah, I'm sorry, but she needs to close down shop for good. It's a shame because her colors are so beautiful.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

has anyone ever done a Rocky Horror Picture SHow or Simpsons collection? I'd also like The Collection About Nothing (Seinfeld!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

@@ohsailor Darling Girl is doing a 'Who' themed collection for Christmas. I'm thinking that might include some Grinchy things!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay, I've been thinking about this all day... here are the fandoms I'd like to see/I'd make if I had a company:
> 
> Dead Like Me
> 
> ...


I would absolutely DIE for a Clockwork Orange collection!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 16, 2014)

Lunatik Cosmetics has really been getting me on Instagram lately with all the reposts of ladies wearing their shadows and lippies. I just love their lip products and cute lil' coffin palettes! It's too bad they're one of the more expensive indies out there, but their quality looks like the real deal. 

Coven Cream, London Bridge, and the Relic Palette all set my heart aflutter. &lt;3


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> One more thing: A tip for what I do with my indie blushes...
> 
> I sprinkle the TINIEST BIT into my hourglass powder and swirl it around (make sure it's a tiny bit!!) and it sort of becomes like the Hourglass blushes, with not too much pigmentation, and it doesn't mess up my Hourglass Ambient powders at all (i just swoosh around a little bit more if there's any extra pink on my powder).


OMG this is genius. Trying tomorrow!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> has anyone ever done a Rocky Horror Picture SHow or Simpsons collection? I'd also like The Collection About Nothing (Seinfeld!)


SEINFELD!!!!!!!!! Omg I would die for a Kramer shadow.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have really, really been wanting a Rent! collection.


OMG yes rent! Rent like changed my life, i saw it the first time with the original traveling cast when I was like 14 maybe? Something about it just really spoke to me and it's still one of my favorite things ever!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Lunatik Cosmetics has really been getting me on Instagram lately with all the reposts of ladies wearing their shadows and lippies. I just love their lip products and cute lil' coffin palettes! It's too bad they're one of the more expensive indies out there, but their quality looks like the real deal.
> 
> Coven Cream, London Bridge, and the Relic Palette all set my heart aflutter. &lt;3


I have been super tempted by them too but it's just hard to spend that much money when other stuff is so much cheaper. Maybe I'll ask Mr. B to order me some stuff for Xmas


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 16, 2014)

It's not makeup but Glam Polish has a Sleepy Hallow collection coming out.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have been super tempted by them too but it's just hard to spend that much money when other stuff is so much cheaper. Maybe I'll ask Mr. B to order me some stuff for Xmas


Yeah, that was the struggle I've been having this whole time. But, coffin compacts? With bat mirrors? Too cute! And the lippies are pricey... But sooo pretty. I've seen to many swatches to deny myself them anymore!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My favorite blushes so far have been from Glamour Doll Eyes, Hello Waffle and Aromaleigh.  Hello Waffle's formula in particular I like as it applies more like a regular blush to me, and not as "HEY LOOK AT ME, I"M WEARING BLUSH" like a lot of indies seem to with the heavy pigmentation.
> 
> I have also been pretty happy with a cream blush sample I tried from Kiss My Sass.  They have cream highlighters as well, that are pretty fun.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm gonna look a couple of these up. And blue and purple blush are totally up my alley.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 16, 2014)

I know this isn't makeup; but since it's getting cold (where I am at least), and I can't think of anyone who doesn't like cute socks, have you all heard of Sock Dreams? They're this adorable sock specialty store based in Oregon and they have _so many socks._

Well, not just socks. They have tights, sock garters, leg warmers, arm warmers, and they come in so many styles. Tabi, over the knee, thigh high, ankle, slouchy, patterned SO MANY. I don't know about you, but I am a lady who loves her some thigh high socks. Especially thick, slouchy ones in the in the winter time (with the little help of my trust garter belt.)

But yeah, thought I'd share the love. And warm toes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's another sneak peak of Aromaleighs holiday collection. I am so excited for this!


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> has anyone ever done a Rocky Horror Picture SHow or Simpsons collection? I'd also like The Collection About Nothing (Seinfeld!)


Oddly, MAC is the only company I can think of who's done the first two. And I would love the Collection About Nothing. Finally, makeup that my sponge-worthy BF could join me in being excited about!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I know this isn't makeup; but since it's getting cold (where I am at least), and I can't think of anyone who doesn't like cute socks, have you all heard of Sock Dreams? They're this adorable sock specialty store based in Oregon and they have _so many socks._
> 
> Well, not just socks. They have tights, sock garters, leg warmers, arm warmers, and they come in so many styles. Tabi, over the knee, thigh high, ankle, slouchy, patterned SO MANY. I don't know about you, but I am a lady who loves her some thigh high socks. Especially thick, slouchy ones in the in the winter time (with the little help of my trust garter belt.)
> 
> But yeah, thought I'd share the love. And warm toes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, Sock Dreams.  Love that store.  And it's a local store for me not too far out of the way on my regular errands-running route, so I find myself there far more often than I should.  And SO EXCITED!  It's knee-high weather!  I can actually wear some of the OTK socks from Sock Dreams!

ETA:  Once upon a time a few years ago, Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab was actually developing a line of perfume oils in conjunction with Sock Dreams.  There were going to be socks to coordinate with the scents, like Blue Stripes.  The line was never released, though.  I was just thinking about that whole thing this morning.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 17, 2014)

And I've hit my breaking point with VDC....
Today I sent *with my order numbers*

"I have been super nice throughout all this but I am reaching my limits...If these aren't sent with tracking that actually updates within the next 7 days I will be requesting a refund. The amount of other people whom you have neglected to ship orders too is overwhelming. I hear nothing but good things about your products themselves and would love to try them but if I have to keep hounding you it is not worth my time. 3 months later is taking advantage of my kindness...please correct this. It's no secret you are in violation of FTC guidelines...you seem like a nice person, truly, but please stop giving the same excuses to SO many trusting customers. Thank you, I really do want my order still but not if I have to fight for it."

*In better news, I had a fantastic birthday and thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 17, 2014)

With Christmas around the corner I would SO love to see a Buddy the Elf collection! It's our family's favorite Christmas movie &amp; I would just die for some fun names that went along with the movie! Anyone out there know of a company that does an Elf collection??

In other news, I'm sure loving all your pretty swatches. It lets me know what I need to ask for for Christmas this year. Keep the swatches coming!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 17, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> And I've hit my breaking point with VDC....
> 
> Today I sent *with my order numbers*
> 
> ...


I think that was a very polite email given the circumstances!  That's so frustrating   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> And I've hit my breaking point with VDC....
> 
> Today I sent *with my order numbers*
> 
> ...


I do not blame you in the slightest and I don't think it was rude!

I sent her a message on reddit, she replied that she has "put me down for a repack". An interesting response seeing I never recieved a tracking #, despite numerous requests, for my "first pack".  Pretty much confirmed my suspicions that she never packed or shipped my order in the first place.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> With Christmas around the corner I would SO love to see a Buddy the Elf collection! It's our family's favorite Christmas movie &amp; I would just die for some fun names that went along with the movie! Anyone out there know of a company that does an Elf collection??
> 
> In other news, I'm sure loving all your pretty swatches. It lets me know what I need to ask for for Christmas this year. Keep the swatches coming!!!


Yesss! I would love an elf collection too!!!

My dawn eyes order is fantastic and I would recommend her. Ordered on Thursday, shipped and at my within a week. She sent me 4 extra samples, and her price points are great, product is good too, chrome collection is so shiny!

I have to go get another jar storage thingy today over lunch and then tonight is de-baggy night again so I'll try and post some swatches!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 17, 2014)

I just want Murder Street from the GDE Halloween 2 Collection! I'll live without it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Aromaleigh's Christmas Collection looks uh-maz-ing. Want want want. And I haven't even played with my huge haul the other day!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> With Christmas around the corner I would SO love to see a Buddy the Elf collection! It's our family's favorite Christmas movie &amp; I would just die for some fun names that went along with the movie! Anyone out there know of a company that does an Elf collection??
> 
> In other news, I'm sure loving all your pretty swatches. It lets me know what I need to ask for for Christmas this year. Keep the swatches coming!!!


I would love to see an ELF collection, particularly one called "You Sit On A Throne Of Lies"


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 17, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I would absolutely DIE for a Clockwork Orange collection!


Madd Style had a Clockwork orange collection and I always regret not getting it when I had the chance. They closed down at the beginning of the month unfortunately.
They also had an Elf collection as one of their last collections, I think?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2014)

Ooh, Madd Style's Halloween bags are supposed to ship next week!


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 17, 2014)

So the bad news is that baseball broke my heart last night, but the good news is there is always retail therapy! Excited to get my first order from Darling Girls (I had to get Soft Kitty and Triple Dog Dare, which is one of my favorite movie scenes ever!) I've also made several Aromaleigh orders recently but she has so much stuff! Maybe I need more?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone here ever checked out/bought from Fiercemagenta on etsy? Their lipsticks and glosses look sooooo lovely.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, Madd Style's Halloween bags are supposed to ship next week!


I forgot about Madd Style! Thanks for the reminder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, I have that and NM VC coming, yay!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 17, 2014)

Pretty sure I have the Makeup Monsters Trick or Treat sub coming being delivered today. I guess this use to be Polish Pets (mostly indie nail polish) but now she has lots of eye shadows and just released a couple lipsticks yesterday. I have zero experience on Polish Pets/Makeup Monsters and totally ordered blind *because, Adventure!* The images sold me... http://www.makeupmonsters.net/

Ill post a review when I get it. (Likely in the Indie Polish tread too if the sub is mostly nail polish)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 17, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Has anyone here ever checked out/bought from Fiercemagenta on etsy? Their lipsticks and glosses look sooooo lovely.


I've been dying for the Funfetti and Bloody Cherry lipgloss for so long!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a question for anyone who uses glitter fix and/or loose glitters. Do you use it dry? I've been doing primer, glitter fix (let dry), shadow, then loose glitter but do I need more glitter fix over the shadow to help it stick?


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have a question for anyone who uses glitter fix and/or loose glitters. Do you use it dry? I've been doing primer, glitter fix (let dry), shadow, then loose glitter but do I need more glitter fix over the shadow to help it stick?


When I use loose glitter over shadow, I do add more glitter glue on top of my shadow, let it dry to tacky, and then apply the loose glitter.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have a question for anyone who uses glitter fix and/or loose glitters. Do you use it dry? I've been doing primer, glitter fix (let dry), shadow, then loose glitter but do I need more glitter fix over the shadow to help it stick?


Speaking of, I just did a look with this, I did primer, shadow, Glitter Fix, glitter.

Here is my GDE October OTM look! I used Bat Queen on the inner two thirds, Mausoleum in the crease, Wicked Jack glitter over Bat Queen using Glitter Fix, Electric Chair as the brow highlight, and Sugar Skull Minerals Sushi wet as the eyeliner!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 17, 2014)

Has there ever been a BEETLEJUICE collection for Halloween?? Or Edward Schissorhands for Christmas?

Also, Adventure Time. STAT. I'm done now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has there ever been a BEETLEJUICE collection for Halloween?? Or Edward Schissorhands for Christmas?


http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_80/Ghost-With-The-Most.htm

I LOVE BEETLEJUICE!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has there ever been a BEETLEJUICE collection for Halloween?? Or Edward Schissorhands for Christmas?


Not specifically Halloween, but:http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_80/Ghost-With-The-Most.htm

ETA SimulGhost!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has there ever been a BEETLEJUICE collection for Halloween?? Or Edward Schissorhands for Christmas?
> 
> Also, Adventure Time. STAT. I'm done now!


http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/eyes/tpac/
I recently ordered all the shadows in this adventure time inspired collection! I hope to have them by next week!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 17, 2014)

My Aromaleigh order is here ALREADY!

I ordered late Monday night (which would have been Tuesday already for her). My order made it from South Carolina to my mailbox in California today. That's AWESOME.

And in oh-good-finally-it's-almost-moving news, my Darling Girl order from Sept 18 has a pre-shipment tracking number.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

A few dawn eyes swatches!! All swatched over UD Bondage (glitter glue)



Spoiler







Up top: splendor. Super sparkly SO MUCH GLITTER!

Left to right:

Party dress

Chrome #9

Chrome #10 (not photographing well, it's more a tan base with a light blue duo chrome to it)

Celestial

Always proper (also not photographing well, it's coming off tan, it's a lot more rosy colored in person

Overall I am extremely happy. Chromes are super shiny, no duds, and SAMPLES ARE FIFTY CENTS.

Sorry for phone quality, le husband is playing some zombie game online, and bad kitchen lighting. Why you dark at 6:30pm, outside!?!?


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my Aromaleigh order as well! I'm so impressed with everything I got. Her shadows are so pigmented and gorgeous! I already stacked my cart up planning my next order :x

In other news, my GCC Awesome Mix tin shipped. I'm looking forward to seeing/testing GCC for the first time.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> A few dawn eyes swatches!! All swatched over UD Bondage (glitter glue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to tell myself I don't need any them...But they look so pretty!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Trying to tell myself I don't need any them...But they look so pretty!


FIFTY CENTS! And shipping is flat $3.75!! But I will stop enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> I got my Aromaleigh order as well! I'm so impressed with everything I got. Her shadows are so pigmented and gorgeous! I already stacked my cart up planning my next order :x
> 
> In other news, my GCC Awesome Mix tin shipped. I'm looking forward to seeing/testing GCC for the first time.


Let me know what you think about GCC. I've heard good things, I've heard not the best things. I'm tempted though!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Let me know what you think about GCC. I've heard good things, I've heard not the best things. I'm tempted though!


I love my GCC eye shadows.  I feel like I grab for them the most when doing my makeup.  I like a lot of the color/glitter combinations, the shadows apply nicely, and last all day with primer.  I like their blush as well.  They don't give out any samples but you can't expect every company too I guess.


----------



## mooreeeg (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with or know anything about Naiad Soap Arts on Etsy? https://www.etsy.com/shop/NaiadSoapArts?ref=s2-header-shopname


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my Meow Cosmetics sample order today. One seemed like it match very well so I slapped that on. Not too long later my nose started to itch, then the rest of my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty sad about it. Isn't the point of not using the bad stuff so it doesn't itch? I don't think there's much I can do about the itch but not use it right?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 18, 2014)

I finally got around to using some of my Hello Waffle shadows and I'm super impressed! Nicely pigmented and very long lasting.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 18, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I finally got around to using some of my Hello Waffle shadows and I'm super impressed! Nicely pigmented and very long lasting.



I just put on some from the musicians collection this morning and was admiring how great they are!  HW is quickly becoming a go to brand for me.  GDE and HW are probably the only brands that I am pretty committed to getting every color they have that is in the range of colors I use.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

about 10 left in the Grisly Grimoires collection at NM

http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_217/Grisly-Grimoires-LE-Halloween-2014.htm

I got mine &amp; used my 20% code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

it looks lovely!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I finally got around to using some of my Hello Waffle shadows and I'm super impressed! Nicely pigmented and very long lasting.


I love mine too! Definitely one of my new favorite brands &amp; I will be ordering more ASAP  (looking at you, Catssic Literature Collection!). 

Heavy Breathing Cat is the greatest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2014)

I feel like I'm watching a slow-motion car crash:  Now VD is *not* closing down, but there are changes to be announced at a future time.  Unless those changes are "I'm going to be formulating the colors, and they will be available for purchase through The Soap Box Co.," this seems *very* irresponsible.  I'm not sure I would feel comfortable ordering *anything* directly through VD, even if it was an LE collection all packed up and in need of only an address label and transport to the post office.

Okay, back to The Purge.  Part of this is tossing makeup.  All of the MAC except nail polish is going.  All of the indies can stay since they're new!  I just need better organization for them, and that will come after I get the Room of Doom in order (this is FIVE YEARS in the making, but I finally have the incentive hanging over my head, like the Sword of Damocles) and I have the space for better storage. 

ETA:  Yes, I know that I used the SoD metaphor incorrectly, but since that's the popular usage, I'm rolling with it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 18, 2014)

I need an indie box.

GUYS I'M DYING FOR HELLO WAFFLE CATSSIC AND *Most* of 1000 LIKES.

My enthusiasm level goes from 0 to 100000000000 on this thread.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 18, 2014)

GUYS IT'S A MIRACLE


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2014)

I still haven't heard back from Victorian Disco.. Has anyone gotten a response to their e-mail since that thread started? 

I know in her comments she said she's not going to respond to people unless she has information (or something?) but I'm pretty irritated that I haven't heard from her all week.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva WAIT, WHAT?  When was the postage on that one generated? 

And as harsh as it was, I do think that tracking thread on IMAM really did help put a sharp focus on how not okay this was.  I'm dealing with a similar wakeup call.  You spend a day or two freaking out, then you have two choices:  Concentrate on working through it or just give up entirely.  And sometimes giving up isn't an option.  It sounds like she has moved to the working-through-it portion of the proceedings.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I still haven't heard back from Victorian Disco.. Has anyone gotten a response to their e-mail since that thread started?
> 
> I know in her comments she said she's not going to respond to people unless she has information (or something?) but I'm pretty irritated that I haven't heard from her all week.


I haven't heard back from Victorian Disco (granted, I didn't send her any new messages after that thread started (partially out of laziness)). In addition to being disorganized, this girl really doesn't have a clue - she has a functional working list via that thread already, she could have just started there (with the person who didn't get their order since January).


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I feel like I'm watching a slow-motion car crash:  Now VD is *not* closing down, but there are changes to be announced at a future time.  Unless those changes are "I'm going to be formulating the colors, and they will be available for purchase through The Soap Box Co.," this seems *very* irresponsible.  I'm not sure I would feel comfortable ordering *anything* directly through VD, even if it was an LE collection all packed up and in need of only an address label and transport to the post office.
> 
> Okay, back to The Purge.  Part of this is tossing makeup.  All of the MAC except nail polish is going.  All of the indies can stay since they're new!  I just need better organization for them, and that will come after I get the Room of Doom in order (this is FIVE YEARS in the making, but I finally have the incentive hanging over my head, like the Sword of Damocles) and I have the space for better storage.
> 
> ETA:  Yes, I know that I used the SoD metaphor incorrectly, but since that's the popular usage, I'm rolling with it.


Don't toss your MAC.  You can trade in the empty containers for new product.  At a MAC counter 6 empties gets you a new lipstick of your choice.  At a free-standing MAC you can choose lipstick, lip glass or eye shadow. (maybe lip liner too, I don't remember for sure).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Don't toss your MAC.  You can trade in the empty containers for new product.  At a MAC counter 6 empties gets you a new lipstick of your choice.  At a free-standing MAC you can choose lipstick, lip glass or eye shadow. (maybe lip liner too, I don't remember for sure).


Oh, crap, good point.  And *I* don't need any more MAC, especially given the size of my stash that I'm *not* tossing, but Secret Santa is right around the corner!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I still haven't heard back from Victorian Disco.. Has anyone gotten a response to their e-mail since that thread started?
> 
> I know in her comments she said she's not going to respond to people unless she has information (or something?) but I'm pretty irritated that I haven't heard from her all week.


Nope. She did respond to my message on reddit relatively quickly though, but my last 2 emails got no reply.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Nope. She did respond to my message on reddit relatively quickly though, but my last 2 emails got no reply.


What the heck. :angry:   I'm going to end up sending her an incredibly witchy email today. Pretty over this shenanigans.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy crap! I messaged Victorian Disco again on Tuesday and she said she combined both my orders and then she gave me another tracking number. But I was kind of annoyed she sent me a screencap so I couldn't click a link or even just copy and paste it since I was on my phone so I didn't check. But you guys reminded me so I hand typed it in just now and this happened!





It should be here with my GDE halloween order today! I'll have to check it against both my confirmation emails when I get home from the ASU/Stanford game tonight because I totally don't even remember what I ordered but I can't believe it's finally here!

Also, I'm really excited I'm trying Performance Colors! I had a really long crappy day at work yesterday when it was supposed to be a half day, so after I got done, I decided to treat myself to In N Out and then while I waiting in the drive thru, I decided to treat myself to both the purple and deep neutrals 6 for $5 sample sets.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 18, 2014)

I put Heavy Breathing Cat on my eyes today and it's awesome!

A couple of days ago, I tried on IMAM and thought it looked really similar to Rainforest, so I decided to swatch them side by side today.

In natural light, IMAM is more blue and a bit darker, but under white fluorescent light they look similar.

Swatched over primer (theBalm - Put A Lid On It), pic taken in natural light

L-R: Heavy Breathing Cat, Rainforest, IMAM (all from Hello Waffle)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva WAIT, WHAT?  When was the postage on that one generated?
> 
> And as harsh as it was, I do think that tracking thread on IMAM really did help put a sharp focus on how not okay this was.  I'm dealing with a similar wakeup call.  You spend a day or two freaking out, then you have two choices:  Concentrate on working through it or just give up entirely.  And sometimes giving up isn't an option.  It sounds like she has moved to the working-through-it portion of the proceedings.


She sent me tracking on Thursday, and said she would be dropping it off Friday afternoon. I knew if it didn't update by last night she never took it, but it did and I was so surprised. To be honest though, I think the only thing that got her to do it was my FTC complaint I submitted. I flat out said I was submitting one and I want my order. That finally got her to do something. It was definitely more work and nagging than I would have liked, but if it gets me what I paid for and want, then I'll do it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2014)

Ooh, I had been so caught up in The Purge that I had forgotten that my GDE Halloween set #1 was en route, and I came home from errands** to discover it in my mailbox!  Whoo!  I think next weekend will be an _Elm Street_ fest! 

**  I discovered it takes about fifteen minutes at one of those Shred Stop machines (wow, they're only in the Puget Sound and Portland areas!  Bummer for everyone else!) to shred an eighteen-gallon bin full of checks, bills, statements, etc.  It cost $35, but it was worth it because I would have killed my itty bitty personal shredder if I had used it for this project.  And I wouldn't have done it, as evidenced by the fact that there were things in there doing back to Clinton's first term.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Also, I'm really excited I'm trying Performance Colors! I had a really long crappy day at work yesterday when it was supposed to be a half day, so after I got done, I decided to treat myself to In N Out and then while I waiting in the drive thru, I decided to treat myself to both the purple and deep neutrals 6 for $5 sample sets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My PC purple set was delivered today! I am so excited to go home and play with them. I love me some purple lipsticks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 18, 2014)

I received my first Indie order in the mail today. Aromaleigh has deflowered me and it was glorious! The colors I bought were Initial Bloodbath, Silver Parachute and Rabid.Feral.Mad and holy wow! I see why you guys are so in love with this side of makeup! I have been converted!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I received my first Indie order in the mail today. Aromaleigh has deflowered me and it was glorious! The colors I bought were Initial Bloodbath, Silver Parachute and Rabid.Feral.Mad and holy wow! I see why you guys are so in love with this side of makeup! I have been converted!


Your life will never be the same!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2014)

DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!  DebaucherousBathBody is scheduled to lauch their Christmas line on Monday!  For those doing Secret Santa, get your wishlist button finger ready!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> DANGER, WILL ROBINSON! DebaucherousBathBody is scheduled to lauch their Christmas line on Monday! For those doing Secret Santa, get your wishlist button finger ready!


I feel like I just need to throw a funeral for my bank account at this point...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh man, I'm really sorry about everyone dealing with this VD drama. Nothing is more frustrating then not getting things you pay for.

On a lighter note, I found an etsy seller who makes absolutely gorgeous lip products. The store is called Fierce Magenta and wow her stuff is beautiful. She has this line of clear glosses with shimmer suspended in them that are just gorgeous. I have a mighty need.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 19, 2014)

First impressions on Performance Colors. The samples are smaller than what I was expecting. I was thinking Shiro sample size. But at less than $1 a pop I am not surprised at the size. She also threw in 3! Free samples!!! My total was only $5 and she gave that many samples? Generous! Now I am off to swatchy swatchy!!

Eta: I. Am. In. Love!! Based off the swatches I am in love. Bad lands is the perfect ox. blood I have been looking for! She send me a blue sample for free. I have been looking for a blue lipstick forever! Ughh so excited over here. Also. Zombie Bride. It looks like a reddish purple till you swatch it and then all the green sparkles come out. Soooo pretty!! I hope the formula is amazing on the lips because I am swooning over these swatches. I just worked 16hra straight. This was a good pick me up.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm sorry to keep posting about it, but I haven't played with any of my other newest goodies (I haven't been feeling loose shadows lately, does anyone else have that happen? I've really been digging some of my new palettes.) so all I have to talk about are the perfumes I've been trying.   

Anyways, I finally made it through my Cocoa Pink scents and I've put three into my trades list that just won't work for me. Please let me know if you'd like any of them, I want someone who wants them to have them! My thoughts on the scents I am keeping, in order of my favorites:

1. Ghost Train of Gettysburg: For my personal fragrance taste, this one was miles away my favorite. It was also the only scent where I could clearly make out some depth to the scent. It started out with a faintly sweet top note, but I could distinctly smell tobacco underneath, and dried down to a pleasant powdery musk that wasn't sweet at all.

2. Fear of Ghosts: How ironic that the one scent I knew and expected to be overly sweet was one I ended up liking. It flat out smelled like marshmallows, to me, but it wasn't a sickly-sweet scent, just enough that if you smelled it you went, "oh yeah, marshmallows". I'd like to use this as a layering scent with some of my very cool, clean perfumes, to warm them up and give them some sweetness.

3. Sleigh Ride: The top note of this was quite unpleasant, an unholy mix of juniper and sickly-sweet vanilla, but it dried down to a nice woody base, and I think it will layer well with other holiday scents. Otherwise, I'd probably give this one away, as well.

Anyways, these are all just my opinions based on my personal taste in fragrances. The scents I am trying to find a new home for are Masquerade Ball, White Veil and Myrtles Plantation. If you've wanted to try these, let me know!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

So, I was totally sick all day. Gross city! But I had an EXCELLENT mail day and suddenly I feel better!

I got:

Geek Chic Cosmetics 

Aromaleigh (I ordered on Saturday at 10:50pm and got it today!)

Two I don't remember ordering from: Eccentric Cosmetics and Black Violet, but I'm EXCITE!

And savor (and since I don't see this one talked about often, I need to show how sweetly wrapped my whipped soaps are. The tag, obviously, had my name on it on the other side haha)


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

bsquared said:


> A few dawn eyes swatches!! All swatched over UD Bondage (glitter glue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm placing an order. These are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, I was totally sick all day. Gross city! But I had an EXCELLENT mail day and suddenly I feel better!
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Ohh, super excited to hear what you got from Black Violet - I am making my list for when the shop reopens!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

One more post- has anyone else gotten this message when trying to order from Dawn Eyes? "PayPal cannot process this transaction because of a problem with the seller's website. Please contact the seller directly to resolve this problem."

Edit: I figured it out, but over half the items I tried to buy were sold out, and didn't tell me until I was at the final check-out page on Paypal. Disappointing. I went from a $14 total to a $7 total.

@@Shalott I will sniff them tomorrow and let you know what I think!


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 19, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam I was just coming here to rave about Performance Colors! I've been trying to find a creamy concealer with very little luck. Hers are wonderful and I love the fact that I could sample them cheaply before I purchased. She gave me three free lip samples as well. Ginger Heart is a gorgeous mauvey pink that looks natural on my warm complexion. I was really impressed with the staying power as well. I'm trying to wear more lip products but I have a problem with my lips just eating them. This stayed on well, for a long time, and I really liked how the matte formula didn't dry my lips out.

Soooo, what I'm saying is I've found yet another indie to throw my money at.

@@ohsailor, the healing power of indies! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> One more post- has anyone else gotten this message when trying to order from Dawn Eyes? "PayPal cannot process this transaction because of a problem with the seller's website. Please contact the seller directly to resolve this problem."
> 
> Edit: I figured it out, but over half the items I tried to buy were sold out, and didn't tell me until I was at the final check-out page on Paypal. Disappointing. I went from a $14 total to a $7 total.
> 
> @@Shalott I will sniff them tomorrow and let you know what I think!


I have read that others have had issues with things showing as sold out on the final check out page and they have emailed Dawn and they were able to purchase.  You might send her a message.  She is very responsive.  I had her make a custom color for me in honor of my daughter and found her very easy to work with.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

paypal has changed their settings - I had the same error with a totally different website and it took him a few minutes to fix it.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 19, 2014)

I just started watching Attack on Titan (with a friend who felt like we had become asocial because of classes and studying). We have only watched the first two episodes because the plan is to watch two episodes a week... but I want to binge-watch it because it's SO GOOD. I feel like my ability to comprehend certain indie lines will be greatly expanded - AFK Cosmetics and Siren Song Cosmetics, I'm looking at you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 19, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm sorry to keep posting about it, but I haven't played with any of my other newest goodies (I haven't been feeling loose shadows lately, does anyone else have that happen? I've really been digging some of my new palettes.) so all I have to talk about are the perfumes I've been trying.


I had to put away my loose powders for a bit for some of my palettes. I'm sure that'll change when my 3 orders from NM will arrive. I'll have to play with those. But my Lorac Mint Edition palette and my UD Pulp Fiction palette is getting love from me as of now. I get overwhelmed sometimes by all my loose powders. I never know which ones to use.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 19, 2014)

My GDE Halloween order from Wednesday (!) arrived yesterday!  So. Many. SPARKLES!  Shots of Cyanide is especially gorgeous.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 19, 2014)

There's a Hello Waffle Giveaway for the Catssic Literature collection on her facebook page! (you have to like her facebook page to enter)

(I don't think we're supposed to link to facebook, but just go to the Hello Waffle facebook page and click the Giveaway tab)


----------



## tulosai (Oct 19, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> There's a Hello Waffle Giveaway for the Catssic Literature collection on her facebook page! (you have to like her facebook page to enter)
> 
> (I don't think we're supposed to link to facebook, but just go to the Hello Waffle facebook page and click the Giveaway tab)


OMG ty!!! No chance I will win but entering never hurts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I had to put away my loose powders for a bit for some of my palettes. I'm sure that'll change when my 3 orders from NM will arrive. I'll have to play with those. But my Lorac Mint Edition palette and my UD Pulp Fiction palette is getting love from me as of now. I get overwhelmed sometimes by all my loose powders. I never know which ones to use.


I find it easier to pick two or three (so one eye look) over the weekend when I have time to think things over and then just wear that combination all week.  It's hard to pick those two things, but it sure does save time during the week!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 19, 2014)

I finally found an indie perfume my boyfriend likes on me! Black Violet Affogato, which I had the feeling he would like since good espresso and ice cream are about two of his favorite things together. It smells so lovely, so I'm glad I finally found one. Normally, he just gets upset at the scents I wear, as if they're an assault on his senses lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I finally found an indie perfume my boyfriend likes on me! Black Violet Affogato, which I had the feeling he would like since good espresso and ice cream are about two of his favorite things together. It smells so lovely, so I'm glad I finally found one. Normally, he just gets upset at the scents I wear, as if they're an assault on his senses lol


Mmmm that sounds good!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 19, 2014)

Haus of Gloi restocked some Autumn perfume oils &amp; hair oils!

I wish I would have known about this, because I'd totally buy Ghost Puffs in both (and a few Candy Bowl scents) buuuut I just spent all my money on Christmas presents for other lovely people. Rats!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will message her and see if I can get some of those colors that said they were sold out- over half of them said it and they are sooooo pretty. Plus I wanted to pick up a few I think my SS will like!

@Shalott. So, my thoughts on the Black Violet scents I got:

Affogato- This one doesn't work for me, but only because the coffee/coffee bean note is too strong. I'll probably put this up to trade, or hope my SS will like it (based on other scents, I actually think she might, and she could always use it to trade if she didn't)

Lady Grey- At first I didn't like this one, too floral? But the dry down is really nice. I wish the tea note was stronger, but I'll give it another chance.

Sugar Clouds-  This is the one I purchased in full-size, and I'm glad I did. More complex than sugar cookies or something like that, but still gourmand. But I'm *BIG* on gourmand and if I remember correctly you're not, so my opinion might be the opposite of yours!!

Overall I would definitely give them a try, when I ordered it was a shot in the dark, but they clearly know what they're doing and are talented at it!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haus of Gloi restocked some Autumn perfume oils &amp; hair oils!
> 
> I wish I would have known about this, because I'd totally buy Ghost Puffs in both (and a few Candy Bowl scents) buuuut I just spent all my money on Christmas presents for other lovely people. Rats!


@ do you want me to pick up Ghost Puffs in perfume for you (It's sold out in hair oil I'm afraid). If you do PM your address and I'll have it sent to your house!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 19, 2014)

Omg thanks for the head up on the HoG update!!! Cozy sweater come to me!!!!!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 19, 2014)

@@ohsailor Thanks for the mini-reviews of your Black Violet scents! I already have Lady Grey and love it, but Afffogato actually sounds like it would be right up my alley!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That one is definitely going on my list! ETA I think you're right, we do seem to have fairly different tastes when it comes to fragrance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But knowing that also helps when it comes to reviews!

Just curious, does any one remember when the NM Grisly Grimoires are going to ship? And is she waiting to ship the VCs at the same time? I ended up a little out of the loop because I was gone for a bit, and I don't remember where to find the information. Thank you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 19, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Just curious, does any one remember when the NM Grisly Grimoires are going to ship? And is she waiting to ship the VCs at the same time? I ended up a little out of the loop because I was gone for a bit, and I don't remember where to find the information. Thank you!


The last update from NM says she'll have most of the VCs sent out by tomorrow night &amp; then she'll be focusing on shipping the Grisly Grimoires. So, hopefully this week/early next week?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @ do you want me to pick up Ghost Puffs in perfume for you (It's sold out in hair oil I'm afraid). If you do PM your address and I'll have it sent to your house!!


Oh my goodness, you are too sweet! Having kind of a rough day &amp; I just got a little teary-eyed when I read this. You don't have to do that, but I really appreciate the offer. That made my day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my goodness, you are too sweet! Having kind of a rough day &amp; I just got a little teary-eyed when I read this. You don't have to do that, but I really appreciate the offer. That made my day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you sure?? I really don't mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PLEASE if you change your mind don't hesitate to give me your address, I want our girls to get all the goodies!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 20, 2014)

Went to see Gone Girl tonight with "Damaged and Delusional" (Aromaleigh) on my eyes and "Sinister" (Sugar and Spite) on my wrists and felt very on point.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone been keeping a list of upcoming releases?  I have our old one saved (from I think @?) but now it's missing lots of holiday things.  I added a few that I knew of.  Let me know what's missing??

October

GDE gwp #4 10/22

November

Notoriously Morbid A Murder of Crows release 11/14

Darling Girl Darling Who's collection 11/??

Aromaleigh Sol Invictus 11/?? (possibly 2nd week in November)

December

Glamour Doll Eyes Box Sets (OITNB, Tattoo Parlor, Grease, Matte About You) 12/2

Glamour Doll Eyes/Kiss My Sass PLL collab release and That's Awkward collection 12/2

Notoriously Morbid Christmas release 12/5

Glamour Doll Eyes Mystery Collection release 12/??


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

What time does Debaucherous open their Christmas line today?? I can't stay up much longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> What time does Debaucherous open their Christmas line today?? I can't stay up much longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dunno. I signed up for an email alert, but I have a feeling it's going to be an evening thing.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 20, 2014)

I rarely go for "foodie" scents, with one exception. If someone puts out a lemon-sugar type (such as Bath and Body Works Hello Sugar, which had a faint shortbread element mixed with the citrus) I am all over it. Is anyone here aware of any indie perfumer or bath-and-body shop that carries something like this?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I rarely go for "foodie" scents, with one exception. If someone puts out a lemon-sugar type (such as Bath and Body Works Hello Sugar, which had a faint shortbread element mixed with the citrus) I am all over it. Is anyone here aware of any indie perfumer or bath-and-body shop that carries something like this?


BPAL Lemon-Scented Sticky Bat.

http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/product-category/limited-edition/neil-gaiman-limited-edition/

No shortbread note, but it's still lemon and sugar.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 20, 2014)

I've only tried two of the colors, but I HIGHLY recommend checking out Performance Colors. I wore Bad Lands yesterday and the staying power was pretty good. I did take it off to eat (Also my boyfriend won't kiss me when I have darker colors on....so I also took it off for that reason lol)

Today I tried Disco Nap because I wanted something a little less dramatic and it is gorgeous! On me it looks like a natural brownish red but it has a hint of red glitter that is so pretty. I've been sick for awhile so I thought if doll myself up to feel a little better and this helped. I feel like a glamZon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 20, 2014)

I finaaaalllly got The Horsemen on my bad self y'all! It's def a more manly smell, but I feel sexy in it! I also am about to douse my hair in Pumpkin Eater hair oil (which smells INCREDIBLE). Can't wait til tomorrow to try Salted Caramel.

I love ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Has anyone been keeping a list of upcoming releases?  I have our old one saved (from I think @?) but now it's missing lots of holiday things.  I added a few that I knew of.  Let me know what's missing??
> 
> October
> 
> ...


Hello Waffle Catssic Literature collection will be up by this Friday, possible Wed. Christine has also said there will probably be a version 2 out before Thanksgiving.

Hello Waffle lip products will be coming out in the near future.

Kiss My Sass is releasing a collection called Winter Getaway in December.

Innocent + Twisted Live or Die collection 10/24.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Hello Waffle Catssic Literature collection will be up by this Friday, possible Wed. Christine has also said there will probably be a version 2 out before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hello Waffle lip products will be coming out in the near future.
> 
> ...


So excited for all the new Hello Waffle things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm still trying to decide if I need to order the Shiro Halloween collection. Did anyone end up ordering the whole thing? Do you love it? I know that if I order it now I won't have it in time for Halloween, but it's totally a Christmas collection too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I finaaaalllly got The Horsemen on my bad self y'all! It's def a more manly smell, but I feel sexy in it! I also am about to douse my hair in Pumpkin Eater hair oil (which smells INCREDIBLE). Can't wait til tomorrow to try Salted Caramel.
> 
> I love ALL THE THINGS!


Let me know what you think of Salted Caramel! It will probably sell out by the time I get paid this week, but if it doesn't that's on my list of things to buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So excited for all the new Hello Waffle things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I need to order the Shiro Halloween collection. Did anyone end up ordering the whole thing? Do you love it? I know that if I order it now I won't have it in time for Halloween, but it's totally a Christmas collection too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered one of the very limited (25) Halloween palettes and I haven't even swatched a single color yet.  Kind of regretting my purchase.  But I am not a NBC fan (or even into Halloween really).  I just saw limited, 25 and clicked without even looking at the colors.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 20, 2014)

I should have two exciting things in my mail box today and one tomrorrow! One is a gift but still very exciting to see stuff come in!

Today is dreadful so I'm excited for prettiessssssss!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

My Darling Girl OITNB stuff shipped!!! YAY!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So excited for all the new Hello Waffle things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I need to order the Shiro Halloween collection. Did anyone end up ordering the whole thing? Do you love it? I know that if I order it now I won't have it in time for Halloween, but it's totally a Christmas collection too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered the whole thing full size. I'm a recent NBC fan and I like the full size for the art alone. But imo I think if you wanted to try it sample sizes would be fine since the artwork labels seem especially low quality on mine. Though honestly, I haven't swatched or tried any of it yet. I'll have a full review with swatches up on Halloween though. And hopefully when I do the swatches I can post some here when that eventually gets done.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I ordered the whole thing full size. I'm a recent NBC fan and I like the full size for the art alone. But imo I think if you wanted to try it sample sizes would be fine since the artwork labels seem especially low quality on mine. Though honestly, I haven't swatched or tried any of it yet. I'll have a full review with swatches up on Halloween though. And hopefully when I do the swatches I can post some here when that eventually gets done.


Thanks! The only swatches I've seen so far are of the pressed palette &amp; I have a feeling the loose shadows are going to be a little bit different.

I love NBC too &amp; kind of wanted it for the artwork, but I know I'll never use a full size! But maybe I'll order minis &amp; just try to make my own stickers for the tops?  :blink:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 20, 2014)

@@elizabethrose, did HoG let you keep the two perfumes?? I just got a sample of Olde Cider Haus and it's lovely! I already have the pumpkin butter version and am stoked to try it in perfume form. Pumpkin Eater is also one of my faves, even tho it doesn't last too long on me. Great for layering tho!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 20, 2014)

My OITNB set from DG is here! It's so prettttty


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> My OITNB set from DG is here! It's so prettttty


PICTURES!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> My OITNB set from DG is here! It's so prettttty


Pics or it didn't happen!! Must see pensatucky!!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 20, 2014)

Swatches coming soon I promise!! Here's the proof!! It came with a sharpie on top which was very random lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

I am just hopelessly optimistic sometimes. 

Got a response last night from VD that said she was repacking my order &amp; would send me tracking within 48 hours. Then I got a message this morning that said she repacked it already, had the tracking number, &amp; would bring it to the post office this afternoon. YAY! Well, it's almost 7:30 EST &amp; the tracking still just says 'shipping label created.' 

Le sigh. I just want my Harry Potter pretties. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Swatches coming soon I promise!! Here's the proof!! It came with a sharpie on top which was very random lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sharpie is "prison eyeliner", I think. Wasn't that on the show?


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay gals, I'm ready to go deeper in the indie rabbit hole. I've tried all of the well-knowns we talk about most often here. Any others I should try?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 20, 2014)

Come on Catssic Literature!  Mama NEEDS a pick-me-up!

I do hope that there's an option to hold orders til the lippies come out if shadows/lippies don't come out together, I'd so prefer not to have to pay shipping twice, but I won't be able to live without Jane Pawsten in my life (if that's one of the colors she goes with!)

Also, I have told two friends about the collection over the past week and they both made the EXACT SAME JOKE.

"Sounds like that's right up your alley... cat!"  Boo.... hisssss    :rotfl:


----------



## BSquared (Oct 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> The Sharpie is "prison eyeliner", I think. Wasn't that on the show?


Ooooo yeah that makes sense!! I was like "why did I get a sharpie?"


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ooooo yeah that makes sense!! I was like "why did I get a sharpie?"


I think it's a cute touch, but I'm cringing a bit at the idea of anyone actually using it. I mean, I think my Eyeko is hard enough to get off! :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Come on Catssic Literature!  Mama NEEDS a pick-me-up!
> 
> I do hope that there's an option to hold orders til the lippies come out if shadows/lippies don't come out together, I'd so prefer not to have to pay shipping twice, but I won't be able to live without Jane Pawsten in my life (if that's one of the colors she goes with!)
> 
> ...


It's going to be a permanent part of her line.  So if holding is not an option you can just wait to order.  Or emial Christine and ask her to hold it.  She's super receptive to things like that.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay gals, I'm ready to go deeper in the indie rabbit hole. I've tried all of the well-knowns we talk about most often here. Any others I should try?


I don't know if you have tried Life's Entropy yet, BUT.....(wait for this)....she has announced on her Facebook page that she has been able to almost dupe the NARS audacious lipsticks.  Pics looked pretty good.  Hoping those will be out soon.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I am just hopelessly optimistic sometimes.
> 
> Got a response last night from VD that said she was repacking my order &amp; would send me tracking within 48 hours. Then I got a message this morning that said she repacked it already, had the tracking number, &amp; would bring it to the post office this afternoon. YAY! Well, it's almost 7:30 EST &amp; the tracking still just says 'shipping label created.'
> 
> Le sigh. I just want my Harry Potter pretties. &lt;_&lt;


I think sometimes the scans don't process until during the night.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok quick and messy swatches because our new water heater came and I need a shower!!



Spoiler





first is without flash, second is with. Glitters are pennsatucky and red obviously. Pennsatucky is way less patchy than it looks in the photo, it has a pink and silver base that looks opaque. Red is kinda patchy.

I never know what way MUT is going to turn my photos so from closest to my wrist to the top of my hand:

Taystee girl: so effing pretty and I thought I was going to hate this. Light blue but the pink shift is strong and it is so pretty.

Squat and cough: light purple with a strong gold shift, you can see the shift in the flash photo better, love this!

Marzipan nipples: mmeeeehhhhhh! Not BAD but it's a pink with some glitter in it. Not my fave.

The swirl: bronzey deliciousness! LOVE!

Duct tape couture: sooooo pretty. Looks brown in the pot, comes out such a pretty purple, I am in love!



Overall I'm happy! I may swap a few colors but overall it's cute!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@elizabethrose, did HoG let you keep the two perfumes?? I just got a sample of Olde Cider Haus and it's lovely! I already have the pumpkin butter version and am stoked to try it in perfume form. Pumpkin Eater is also one of my faves, even tho it doesn't last too long on me. Great for layering tho!


They did! I get to keep them! Olde Cider Haus is lovely! What do you layer Pumpkin Eater with? I'll have to try!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I think sometimes the scans don't process until during the night.


Hopefully! When I send trades, the tracking always at least updates to show that the post office received the item. But maybe her post office is different? 

I just really don't want to have to send anymore messages/e-mails.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I don't know if you have tried Life's Entropy yet, BUT.....(wait for this)....she has announced on her Facebook page that she has been able to almost dupe the NARS audacious lipsticks.  Pics looked pretty good.  Hoping those will be out soon.


I have but that sounds divine! Thank you!

I got my CocoaPink order! 12 drams, 6 samples. I've gone through three so far and like all of them but Cinderella's Carriage is GORGEOUS!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone heard any news on Debaucherous?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has anyone heard any news on Debaucherous?


Nope.  Nothing on the shop, nothing on their blog or Facebook.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 20, 2014)

Ahhh, I just love seeing the new pretties on this thread! No better way to unwind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

I placed an order for a few items from Impulse Cosmetics' Halloween collection, mostly because they had an _orange_ shadow that looks like it could be amazing. :wub:   Orange is my favorite color to wear, so I am super pumped. Anyways, so I got the Harvested and Spell Bound shadows and the PumpKing Metalluxe Lipstick. I'd be happy to do swatches when they come, if there is anyone interested. If not, I won't bother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am really excited though!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

Debaucherous still isn't open

Oops didn't refresh, others already pointed it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I have but that sounds divine! Thank you!
> 
> I got my CocoaPink order! 12 drams, 6 samples. I've gone through three so far and like all of them but Cinderella's Carriage is GORGEOUS!


That was my favorite too!
@@BSquared thanks for the swatches!! So excited for my order!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Debaucherous still isn't open
> 
> Oops didn't refresh, others already pointed it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I asked about it on reddit out of curiosity &amp; someone just responded basically saying it's typical for her to not do things on time. And the TAT is pretty long. And it's hard to get responses to e-mails. 

That's just one person's thoughts, of course. But it does make me nervous, especially after this whole VD fiasco!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 20, 2014)

VD order made it. Missing two of the shadows I ordered, of course...ETA: and my photo is upside down. Good job mobile site


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> VD order made it. Missing two of the shadows I ordered, of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miracles do happen!

What are you missing? Hopefully you can get them in a timely manner...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

I saw that VD is going to go the Detrivore route and have someone else sell and ship stuff (I'm not sure who, but my first guess is Daily Lovelies since they already sell Hello Waffle and Shiro **).  It's the only way I can think of that could salvage this company, but I'm wondering if it might be too little too late.

** OH WAIT IT'S ALREADY LISTED ON DAILY LOVELIES:

http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/all-victorian-disco-products


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Miracles do happen!
> 
> What are you missing? Hopefully you can get them in a timely manner...


I'm missing Mojo and Warlords from the Azeroth collection. I already emailed her so we'll see how that pans out. But I did notice that even though I ordered mini jars without sifters, and a few of them came with sifters. So it gives credence to what you said @@meaganola about her selling through what she already had made.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

Also came home to my GDE Halloween sets, so yay play things! Now to catch up on swatches and reviews this week. There's going to be a lot, and I don't even have all my Halloween sets yet!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 21, 2014)

Weird Q: When you purchase from Little Sparrow what does the name/charge come up as on Paypal?


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 21, 2014)

One more Q: What's the cheapest place to buy SMALL pots? I think the cheapest I've found has been eBay, Also is 3ml the smallest they make? I really want to pot some of my sample baggies, especially my 45(!!) Aromaleighs.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

got my shipping notice from notoriously morbid! I hope she put both my monthly sub and Grisly Grimoires in there otherwise, I won't get the grisly collection until november!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Debaucherous is open but Christmas is getting added tmrw.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> got my shipping notice from notoriously morbid! I hope she put both my monthly sub and Grisly Grimoires in there otherwise, I won't get the grisly collection until november!!


I asked and found out that the grislys are being shipped separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 21, 2014)

I am starting to get seriously antsy for some Winter/Holiday scents. I really hope I can find a good woodsmoke scent, with some evergreen or holly thrown it. I basically want to smell like a Christmas tree. :lol:


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am starting to get seriously antsy for some Winter/Holiday scents. I really hope I can find a good woodsmoke scent, with some evergreen or holly thrown it. I basically want to smell like a Christmas tree. :lol:


That sounds glorious!  I would love a scent like that.  Fingers crossed for some awesome Yule collections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just made an order for some full size Scardy Cat shadows.  The trial vials are super cute, but I like them sitting in a little line on my dresser, so despite loving some of the colors I just wasn't using them.  Plus I just bought a bunch of stuff on Etsy for wedding gifts, so I had to make an order for me as well


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I just made an order for some full size Scardy Cat shadows.  The trial vials are super cute, but I like them sitting in a little line on my dresser, so despite loving some of the colors I just wasn't using them.  Plus I just bought a bunch of stuff on Etsy for wedding gifts, so I had to make an order for me as well


I love the Scaredy Cat vials! I actually depotted mine, and they have about the same amount of product in them as most other companies full size shadows. So a great value, $1 for basically a full size.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I love the Scaredy Cat vials! I actually depotted mine, and they have about the same amount of product in them as most other companies full size shadows. So a great value, $1 for basically a full size.


@@Kelly Silva Did you depot your sample bags from Sugar Skull minerals?  How did those compare?  I just got an order in from her, I ordered the large sample bags at $2.25/bag.  I had assumed the sample bags we already had were the small size.  But the ones in my order are the same size as the ones we had.  It seemed like a very small amount of product for that price point.  I also ordered a discontinued blush that was marked down to $4.  It seems to be the same amount of product that GDE puts in the $2.50 blush sample jars.  I like these products, I just felt like I had over payed in comparison to what I can get elsewhere.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@Kelly Silva Did you depot your sample bags from Sugar Skull minerals?  How did those compare?  I just got an order in from her, I ordered the large sample bags at $2.25/bag.  I had assumed the sample bags we already had were the small size.  But the ones in my order are the same size as the ones we had.  It seemed like a very small amount of product for that price point.  I also ordered a discontinued blush that was marked down to $4.  It seems to be the same amount of product that GDE puts in the $2.50 blush sample jars.  I like these products, I just felt like I had over payed in comparison to what I can get elsewhere.


You didn't ask me, but I transferred all my Sugar Skull Minerals shadows to jars and they seemed similar to the GDE baggies (which are smaller bags than Shiro's and others.  I am almost done with 2 of them so they seem to be on the small size, product wise.  Maybe I just use more though, I don't know.  $2.25 does seem a bit high for those.  I think GDE, Scaredy Cat and Aromaleigh win the awards for sample size value.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@Kelly Silva Did you depot your sample bags from Sugar Skull minerals?  How did those compare?  I just got an order in from her, I ordered the large sample bags at $2.25/bag.  I had assumed the sample bags we already had were the small size.  But the ones in my order are the same size as the ones we had.  It seemed like a very small amount of product for that price point.  I also ordered a discontinued blush that was marked down to $4.  It seems to be the same amount of product that GDE puts in the $2.50 blush sample jars.  I like these products, I just felt like I had over payed in comparison to what I can get elsewhere.


They're pretty small samples for $2.25/bag. I didn't know they were that high. But I mean the Sugar Skull samples were comparable to other companies that give small samples. Definitely not even close to the Scaredy Cat vials, and probably half or less of what Shiro gives. So yes very expensive samples. I do love their shadows though, there are a few colors I want full sizes of.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Info on the Catssic Literature Collection!

_Hello everyone! I am pretty much caught up on all orders with the exception of ~10-15 that I was waiting for supplies on (good news: they got here yesterday!). Everyone should expect a shipping notification by the end of this week. 

The Catssic Literature collection will release this Friday, the 24th. I'll announce the giveaway winners Thursday night. The GWP shades for this weekend are Check Meowt, It's a Catastrophe, and I Like Your Cattitude (refer to my previous post for swatches). There are 3 tiers for the GWP: Orders $25 and over before shipping will receive one eyeshadow of their choice, orders $50 and over before shipping will receive two eyeshadows of their choice, and finally orders $65 and above before shipping will receive all three eyeshadows from the Kitty Trio. As always, you may substitute your GWP from anything in my permanent line but keep in mind that I do add in free samples in each order. If you had a held order, you may use the coupon code SHIPMYORDER to take shipping charges off. Please do NOT use this code if you are not waiting on a held order or it will be cancelled. 

Thank you! 

PS: No Waffle Wednesday tomorrow! I guess it will be Furry Friday instead &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

Also, I asked &amp; it will be $55 for the full collection.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Info on the Catssic Literature Collection!
> 
> _Hello everyone! I am pretty much caught up on all orders with the exception of ~10-15 that I was waiting for supplies on (good news: they got here yesterday!). Everyone should expect a shipping notification by the end of this week. _


*Add all to cart*


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2014)

You guys, seriously.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You guys, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2014)

Building a Waffle cart in anticipation for the launch!! I love her blushes, so prob a few of those + the new shadows. The GWP are gorrrrgeous.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Building a Waffle cart in anticipation for the launch!! I love her blushes, so prob a few of those + the new shadows. The GWP are gorrrrgeous.


Yeahhh I have too many things in my cart already and I'll probably grab the whole Catssic Literature Collection too. Bye, money!

In other news, I just got a shipping notice for my HoG order that I placed last week!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 21, 2014)

Wahhhhhhhhhh I just realized I'm going to be out of town on Friday!! I hope the new HW doesn't sell out before I can get to it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 21, 2014)

Ugh I need swatches for all of Catssic!!! I'm SO READY.  A few Catssic colors, Heavy Breathing Cat, It's A Catastrophe as my GWP.... I'm sensing a theme here, lol.   :wub:  Me-ow!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 21, 2014)

Catssic is shaping up to be amazing!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Did NOT know Debaucherous had Alice in Wonderland themed things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn you, low-buy!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 21, 2014)

Again, does anyone know how Little Sparrow shows up on your Paypal acct? I don't want to double order in case I already did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Again, does anyone know how Little Sparrow shows up on your Paypal acct? I don't want to double order in case I already did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sorry, I've never ordered from them, so I can't help ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully one of these lovely ladies will know.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 22, 2014)

The new HW collection cracks me up with the names, I think it's one of my favorite sets just because of the names (and I'm not even a cat person).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Again, does anyone know how Little Sparrow shows up on your Paypal acct? I don't want to double order in case I already did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm let me check and see!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Again, does anyone know how Little Sparrow shows up on your Paypal acct? I don't want to double order in case I already did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It comes up as Little Sparrow Cosmetics on mine. The shop owner is also named Jessica Randolph so perhaps it came up as that?


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> It comes up as Little Sparrow Cosmetics on mine. The shop owner is also named Jessica Randolph so perhaps it came up as that?


Thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More than once I've made orders twice


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

MY VICTORIAN DISCO PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT!!!!

For real this time. 

It's still one of those 'I'll believe it when I see it' things, but it should be here Saturday!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 22, 2014)

Christine just confirmed that you will be able to purchase the GWP shadows separately if you do not meet the minimum for all three as a gift.

I only buy full sizes if mini's are not available and it is a color I really, really want.  And I am not someone who thinks she has to have the artwork.  I am also more of a dog lover than cats (although I do own and love both).  But this set is truly tempting me in full size, even though I know I would never wear some of the shadows.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm drooling over the sneak peeks from Aromaleigh's Christmas collection. They are going to be gorgeous!!! Has she said when these will be going on sale yet?


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 22, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm drooling over the sneak peeks from Aromaleigh's Christmas collection. They are going to be gorgeous!!! Has she said when these will be going on sale yet?


I'm loving them too! 
She's hopimg for mid November no exact date yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

And that just sealed the deal, totally getting the full size HW collection. I mean, I already was planning on it, because cats, and now even more so because adorable cat art!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

Not really on topic, but speaking of cats: 



Spoiler










I just got these in the mail &amp; I'm totally wearing them to visit customers for work tomorrow.


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


>


Did everyone notice the Harry Potter kitty! Ehhhh just sent it to the boyfriend with a want want want!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not really on topic, but speaking of cats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok spill...where can I get myself a pair of sweet cat flats?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok spill...where can I get myself a pair of sweet cat flats?


Delia's! Clearance for 12.99. And free shipping if you have ShopRunner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Green + cats = I could not resist.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 22, 2014)

Question for you guys.  I got an indie order in last night, with a special sample.  It had a note from the owner that I was one of only two people to get a sneak peek of this.  Do you think it is okay for me to talk about it?  Or do you think the owner prefers that info not get out?  Owner is unreachable at the moment, so I can't ask directly.  I think some of you will be very interested in this.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Question for you guys.  I got an indie order in last night, with a special sample.  It had a note from the owner that I was one of only two people to get a sneak peek of this.  Do you think it is okay for me to talk about it?  Or do you think the owner prefers that info not get out?  Owner is unreachable at the moment, so I can't ask directly.  I think some of you will be very interested in this.


If she didn't want you to talk about it, I would imagine she would have said. Or she wouldn't have sent it to anyone. Really what I'm getting at is TELL US!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


>


OK - Harry Potter Kitty (squee!) is JK Meowling

Bottom left, gray kitty in pink dress, pink shadow in jar, Purr-ide and Purr-ejudice

At bottom middle, blurry pic, looks like white shadow, maybe a cat in a whale/fish costume, Call Me Ish-meow?

Left of HP kitty, Cat with hat in purple field, The Color Purrple?

Above Color Purrple, MAYBE Franz Katfka? And I have no guesses for the rest.   SO FREAKING EXCITED I HAVE TO GET JK MEOWLING NOW FOR THE HARRY POTTER KITTY!!!!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 22, 2014)

Catssic Literature collection reveal here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2k0qqx/the_big_reveal_of_all_the_label_art_and/

The pics are huge so I put them behind a spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If she didn't want you to talk about it, I would imagine she would have said. Or she wouldn't have sent it to anyone. Really what I'm getting at is TELL US!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL.  It's a holiday fragrance.  I will have to look at the note when I get home to tell you more though.  Honestly I am a bad one to send a sneak smell to.  I can't pic out notes.  I can only say things like it's lovely...lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 22, 2014)

I seriously need Catssic. Like now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I seriously need Catssic. Like now.


Yesterday!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 22, 2014)

I know it's J.K. Meowling, but wouldn't Harry Paw-ter work as well?

ETA : I would love if someone did an H.P. Lovecraft collection


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> ETA : I would love if someone did an H.P. Lovecraft collection


Geek Chic had one called Strange Aeons, but they discontinued it in the last Reckoning, apparently due to poor sales.  You can still see swatches here:  http://www.phyrra.net/2012/09/geek-chic-cosmetics-strange-aeons-collection-review-and-swatches.html

ETA:  And if you want perfume, BPAL has your back!

http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/product-category/a-picnic-in-arkham/

(And it's possible if not probable that BPAL will have a Miskatonic Valley Yule collection as well.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

Tried out my mini HoG Pumpkin Eater pumpkin butter today and 1) LOVE IT and kind of sad I didn't order anything else in that scent and 2) I put it on this morning &amp; I can still smell it!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm feeling bereft of indie perfumes (I'm really not) so I placed an order for some sample vials from Alkemia. I wanted to order from Darling Clandestine as well, but she seems to be low in stock and I think I need to get my hands on Galilee, so I am going to hold off on that for the time being.

Seriously though, more shops need to update with Winter scents! I am so over Fall, I am ready to move on! :lol:


----------



## BSquared (Oct 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Tried out my mini HoG Pumpkin Eater pumpkin butter today and 1) LOVE IT and kind of sad I didn't order anything else in that scent and 2) I put it on this morning &amp; I can still smell it!


I have this same issue!! I didn't think I'd like it, I threw in a mini pumpkin butter on my last order....and I LOVE IT, and now it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm feeling bereft of indie perfumes (I'm really not) so I placed an order for some sample vials from Alkemia. I wanted to order from Darling Clandestine as well, but she seems to be low in stock and I think I need to get my hands on Galilee, so I am going to hold off on that for the time being.
> 
> Seriously though, more shops need to update with Winter scents! I am so over Fall, I am ready to move on! :lol:


I may have ordered a few things, including a full size Selas blind. Solely for the 25% off Shark Friday coupon. Ugh


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have this same issue!! I didn't think I'd like it, I threw in a mini pumpkin butter on my last order....and I LOVE IT, and now it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I usually don't like pumpkin that much! But I'll just have to use this one sparingly &amp; remember to order a bunch next year if they have it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: This scent would have been a good hair oil! 

E(again)TA: I should really order a scented hair oil. I love the hair oils I have, but they just kinda smell like..hair product. I want to smell like food!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I may have ordered a few things, including a full size Selas blind. Solely for the 25% off Shark Friday coupon. Ugh


Well. Well, well, well. That's what I get for skimming Facebook. Okay then. *off to order* :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I usually don't like pumpkin that much! But I'll just have to use this one sparingly &amp; remember to order a bunch next year if they have it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: This scent would have been a good hair oil!
> 
> E(again)TA: I should really order a scented hair oil. I love the hair oils I have, but they just kinda smell like..hair product. I want to smell like food!


I was given a decant of a limited edition hair gloss (oil) that Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab made for Dragon*Con.  It's called Golden Peaches &amp; Bergamot, but it also has white jasmine and patchouli.  I smell like a hippie fruit salad!  I think I need more of this, but I'm not sure it's obtainable given the event-exclusive limited edition nature of this particular item.  Maybe if I whine at Puddin' enough, he will "find" a bottle for me.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a weird experience with a perfume oil from Sugar and Spite today. I've had this problem with mainstream perfumes before, but not to the same extreme.

Sometimes I will wear a perfume pretty regularly for awhile and it will smell fantastic on my skin, and then all of a sudden it will smell a little off on my skin but fine in the bottle, so I will put it away for a few weeks or a month. After I put it on after it's been in storage, it will smell good on me again.

For the last several days, I have been wearing Sugar and Spite Grimoire and Diabolique together. On my skin, it smelled like honey and gingerbread and cloves in a cozy, slightly Dusty library for the first several days. Today, I smelled like old ham with too many cloves in a musty, dank library. And I couldn't get it to wash off of my skin until I took a shower after work.

Has anyone else experienced indie perfumes smelling so different on the skin on different days? Am I just crazy?

On a more fun note, I am dying for Catssic Literature. I NEED a full size of JK Meowling, and a mini of Purride and Purrejudice and oh, maybe the rest of them. This collection is so perfect for me. I am on a no buy right now, so I am trying to remind myself that it is permanent and I can hold out. I can't wait to see what all of you get though.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 22, 2014)

CATSSIC COMES OUT FRIDAY RIGHT?? WHAT TIME?? *HEAVY BREATHING*

Also, I'm loving Cinderella's Carriage, Cozy Blanket, Apricot Eyelet, Marshmallow Pumpkin, and Feat of Pumpkins. I don't usually go *this* foody, but it really gets me into the Halloween mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can't wait to get all my HoG other than the ones I had personally made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> *Has anyone else experienced indie perfumes smelling so different on the skin on different days? *Am I just crazy?


Yup.  There are threads that have been running for literally years on indie perfume forums dedicated to this exact thing.  Your body chemistry can change dramatically over the course of your monthly cycle.  There are certain scents that I can only handle during shark week, ovulation, the times in between, or certain times of the year.  Eating certain foods, taking meds, having a baby, or going through menopause can also mess with things.  I've even heard of people having surgery for non-hormone things (like a bypass) and ending up with this happening.  It's not unusual to see people who have to sell off their entire collection because they just had life change that resulted in an upheaval in their body chemistry, and now all of their favorites smell horrific.

ETA:  I forgot I had a completely different reason for coming into this thread!  Scaredy Cat.  Has anyone ordered from them and had the PO do something like this:



> Date &amp; Time
> Status of Item
> Location
> October 21, 2014 , 12:26 pm
> ...


It should have been delivered either to someone (the person who actually placed the order) in Kirkland, WA, or me in Portland, OR.  The person who placed the order sent a message to SC about it yesterday when she saw that it was *not* delivered to either one of us, but she hasn't heard back, and I'm a bit worried I'm not going to have this in time to send back out to someone in time for Halloween.  I could have easily understood if it had gone to Kirkland, but back to Olathe?  Ugh.  Not sure I'm interested in ordering from them directly now.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 23, 2014)

@@meaganola is totally right. My high school best friend had a baby recently and she actually knew she was pregnant (well, she knew something was up) because every. perfume. she owned smelled completely rank. She thought she was having a thyroid problem, but nope! A baby!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

Also putting this out there: If you like pressed shadows, try Colour Pop!! The shadows are SOOOO silky and pigmented and you get a lot for just $5 a piece. Go check them out! Meow is to die for!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought some of y'all would find this adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.etsy.com/listing/203339151/sale-halloween-limited-addition-wood?ref=related-5


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also putting this out there: If you like pressed shadows, try Colour Pop!! The shadows are SOOOO silky and pigmented and you get a lot for just $5 a piece. Go check them out! Meow is to die for!


Yes yes yes I also seriously love Colourpop!  I have six of them and they are pretty awesome. 

ETA: Forgot to mention the reason I came to post; in an order I got last week from Haus of Gloi, they had a perfume vial sample in there for me called Fancy Bread which I'm guessing will be part of the Yule collection.  It smelled like banana nut bread to me but I only opened to smell, I didn't put it on.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

Ooh, it looks like my VC should be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 23, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Yes yes yes I also seriously love Colourpop!  I have six of them and they are pretty awesome.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention the reason I came to post; in an order I got last week from Haus of Gloi, they had a perfume vial sample in there for me called Fancy Bread which I'm guessing will be part of the Yule collection.  It smelled like banana nut bread to me but I only opened to smell, I didn't put it on.


Oh, I love banana nut bread.....


----------



## BSquared (Oct 23, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Oh, I love banana nut bread.....


ME too!! WANT!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys. This month's VC is amazing.



Spoiler



Quick pictures-- First, look at this adorable bag! ALL the sparkles. So excited to try a Cofifn Kisser! LOOK AT THAT GLITTER.



ETA: There's also candy, of course. But I ate it already. And the labels on the jar are different than usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahh, that's gorgeous! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh. My. Ack! Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm getting a giant package from Femme Fatale today (my honey has to pick them up at the post office). I can't wait to get home and play!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 23, 2014)

Ack! I'm going out of town for a night but my VC will be waiting for me as I get home! Super excited!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 23, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> On a more fun note, I am dying for Catssic Literature. I NEED a full size of JK Meowling, and a mini of Purride and Purrejudice and oh, maybe the rest of them. This collection is so perfect for me. I am on a no buy right now, so I am trying to remind myself that it is permanent and I can hold out. I can't wait to see what all of you get though.


I am a little disappointed that you didn't seize the opportunity to say "purrfect" instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 23, 2014)

Isn't the sample usually a hint for next months VC? It's driving me crazy, because I know I know it, but I can't for the life of me figure out from where.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

My VC will be here today too! Can't wait!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

It looks like Grisly Grimoires are headed out the door today!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2014)

Omg I'm so upset that I missed the VC!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It looks like Grisly Grimoires are headed out the door today!


Yay!!! So excited! I pretty much ordered it beause I never tried an indie blush before so I'm so excited to get that!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Isn't the sample usually a hint for next months VC? It's driving me crazy, because I know I know it, but I can't for the life of me figure out from where.


me too.  I know I know that from somewhere...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

It feels like it should be from _Real Genius_, but that's probably *way* off.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 23, 2014)

VC won't get here until tomorrow  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At least it'll be here before this weekend, so I can wear it then!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 23, 2014)

check it out guys http://www.hellowafflecosmetics.com/product/choose-your-own-pack-catssic-literature-collection?tid=27

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

VC mystery solved!



Spoiler



Someone got a different sneak shade. Northman. It's True Blood!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> VC mystery solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT I am excited for.  Would it be too much to wish for sticker art that included a rear view for that shade?  :blush:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> VC mystery solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! I am so excited. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite indie subs. Not that there are that many. And really I love them all. But give me pop culture references all day every day and I'll be a happy gal!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> YES! I am so excited. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite indie subs. Not that there are that many. And really I love them all. But give me pop culture references all day every day and I'll be a happy gal!


I was *just* thinking that this sub was like someone opened my head and poked around for what my dream sub looked like. Media theme? Check. Eye shadow? Check. The occasional dose of microglitter? Check. Lip product that varies -- lipgloss, balm, tinted balm -- month to month? Check. A sneak peek of what is to come? Check. I'm tempted to wish that there was a fragrance to go with the monthly themes, but scent is super touchy for a lot of people (including me!), so color is safer. I'm actually looking forward to the month when the theme is a show (tv or movie, don't really care which) I don't already watch or book I haven't read so I can dig into it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 23, 2014)

So I have to get Catssic Literature in full size because the cat art. But I don't know if I should really be buying the full set right now. I'm thinking I definitely need J.K. Meowling and Catticus Finch and maybe Purr-ride and Purr-redjudice and Edgar Allan Purr.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm thinking about Hisster Prynne, Edgar Allen Purr and Call Me Ishmeow. I dunno. I like them.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh good lord. This thread is the worst enabler ever. All this time I have been sort of half-listening about the Catssic Literature collection, and figured that since it was going to be permanent I might try to get some, at some point.

No. As soon as I see that it is online I had to grab Edgar Allen Purr, The Great Catsby, Hisster Prynne and Purr-ride and Purr-rejudice. All full sizes of course, because we must have the art. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> h34r: h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

I need full sizes of the Poe and Wilde ones because Ed and Oz.

ETA: And minis of the rest, of course. Eventually. Not this year, though, because HW is on my 2015 list!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 23, 2014)

If I don't get next months VC, I will cry and puke and die. Lol. Pray for me y'all.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> If I don't get next months VC, I will cry and puke and die. Lol. Pray for me y'all.


I have to say you were my first thought when I saw the theme. Are you on the waiting list? I don't think she's throwing any slots up for a free-for-all any more.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 23, 2014)

My VC came today! And it is in fact amazing!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have to say you were my first thought when I saw the theme. Are you on the waiting list? I don't think she's throwing any slots up for a free-for-all any more.


I have no idea if I'm on the waitlist, I emailed her but she never responded.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought the entire full-size Catssic and use the code for 15% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I have no idea if I'm on the waitlist, I emailed her but she never responded.


Same here, no response..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2014)

OMG. I got the Northman shade.  It's flipping gorgeous.  Hang on and I'll take a (bad, lamplight) pic of it to throw up on here.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the True Blood books (not *as* big a fan of the show, but I'm just hoping the theme can be interpreted both ways and doesn't rely on the show alone).

I have my cart ready on HW... just don't quite have the $ to pull the trigger right this second.  I have to keep reminding myself it's a permanent collection!  And if I wait I can order the lippies with it and not pay shipping twice.  I can do this....


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 23, 2014)

My femme fatale order is here!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

Heh.  I just literally laughed out loud at the special discount code in the VC.

Also, I received GCC Pumpkin King today.  The glitter is *much* more pronounced than in the swatch!  The pieces are *much* bigger than the shimmer.  This one absolutely needs glitter glue.

ETA:  I also received GCC One Eyed Jack's nail polish.  Now I can wear my NM Lost in the Lodge samples with this polish and powerload _Twin Peaks_!  (And one of the things I discovered during The Purge is that I actually own the first season on dvd.  And the full series in torrent form.  And, of course, Netflix has it streaming.  And I have not one, not two, but THREE TP tie-in books, all of which I've had for at least twenty years.  So...  Yeah, kinda looking forward to the new series!)


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay I know I ask A LOT of questions but this one is seriously important- I know there are places people trade BPAL, are there any places like that for Haus of Gloi?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2014)

Had to take it with a flash, here's my best stab at a description - Red-leaning purple with blue-leaning purple sparkle and strong silver sheen.  Total Viking color!!!



Spoiler


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

Also. I had NO IDEA how small the sample vials are at HoG! I don't know what I was expecting, but I messed up!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay I know I ask A LOT of questions but this one is seriously important- I know there are places people trade BPAL, are there any places like that for Haus of Gloi?


Really, the same places.  BPAL people are Haus of Gloi, Villainess, Arcana, Nocture Alchemy, Possets, etc. people. 

ETA:  Yeah, the samples are small, but one can last a month or more for me.  A little goes a looooong way. A lot of people take a sample, put it in a rollerball, and fill the rollerball with jojoba oil, and that lasts them for even longer.  These things are a lot more potent than alcohol-based stuff.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

So many sads in the USPS right now.  It shows my NM VC out for delivery but sadly I will not get it till tomorrow.  For whatever reason EVERY time I have a package it shows out for delivery.   I get home get all excited, can't find package get mad, then late at night (like 11pm) the tracking updates to notice left not able to deliver.

Then the next day (or several days) later it updates.

I have an Aromaleigh order coming (Hunger Games inspired shadows) and NM VD.  I got my GDE Halloweeen sets in earlier this week and had NO interest in Hello Waffle until everyone started posting pics and now I want them all!

One quick question do the HW minis have the pictures?  TIA!  (sorry the sort feature is hard to use on this site to answer my own question!)


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 23, 2014)

Well. Today my long adventure with Victorian Disco came to its end. I am seriously kinda in shock that it finally arrived AND with no errors. She combined both my orders (from July and Sept) and threw in 3 extra samples. I would whine about the fact that I paid two separate shipping fees and she combined them so she *should* give me a refund but I simply don't care enough too. As its been so long, I had NO IDEA that I had ordered so much stuff. O.O Seriously...this haul was way more impressive than I thought it was. I started swatching through the jars and there are several shades I really really am impressed with and the art on the mini jars was a welcome surprise. I am still very put off by Victorian Disco as a company in general, but put me down on the list of people who say "Service sucks, but the eye shadows are lovely" because many of these really are.



Spoiler






Some of those sample bags are SUPER Light! Wow.....



Also my NM Vanishing Cabinet came today too and OMG /DEAD. So perfect. Totally in Love! Next month is True Blood???! I feel like I am in heaven. NM knows exactally how to excite me. *happy dance*



Spoiler







I don't think I am waiting on much now outside from Femme Fatalle Halloween Collection, NM Halloween Collection (and a second order for their CUTE bag) and a MASSIVE haul from Glamour Doll Eyes.

I love that you all are Super Excited over the HW release. Your excitement is just so wonderful to read. I am not a cat person so I don't have the same "OMG NEED" that many of you do but the artwork IS super cute. I think eventually I will need the Edgar Alan Purr shade though...lol.  

Time to go de-pot my Victorian Disco sample bags into jars....&lt;3


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the bag for the NM VC only on the full size sub?  Or is this not one of the subs that has a regular and mini?  So many subs, so many indies I can't keep them all straight!  TIA!


----------



## mooreeeg (Oct 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I have no idea if I'm on the waitlist, I emailed her but she never responded.


If you click "contact us" on their website &amp; ask to be added, she will add you. She responded to my request that way very quickly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Is the bag for the NM VC only on the full size sub?  Or is this not one of the subs that has a regular and mini?  So many subs, so many indies I can't keep them all straight!  TIA!


I think it's just one size! The Innocent + Twisted Alchemy one has mini and full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> One quick question do the HW minis have the pictures?  TIA!  (sorry the sort feature is hard to use on this site to answer my own question!)


Just the full size! Minis have the regular Hello Waffle logo.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

Aaaaaaand I just ordered the whole Catssic Literature collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you much!  I was thinking I was getting it+a and NM VC confused but wanted to double check!



allistra44 said:


> I think it's just one size! The Innocent + Twisted Alchemy one has mini and full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





allistra44 said:


> Just the full size! Minis have the regular Hello Waffle logo.


Thank you!  Now I have some decisions to make!  Shiro Halloween, NM Grisly Grimoires (had some last I checked) or Hello Waffle?  Why do I not make all the monies?!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> One quick question do the HW minis have the pictures?  TIA!  (sorry the sort feature is hard to use on this site to answer my own question!)


Nope.  None of their minis have artwork.



lovepink said:


> Is the bag for the NM VC only on the full size sub?  Or is this not one of the subs that has a regular and mini?  So many subs, so many indies I can't keep them all straight!  TIA!


There's only one size.  The shadows are minis, but you get four of them, plus a lip product** (and usually also an extra or two that varies from month to month) as well a sneak peek sample for the next month.  It's ten bucks plus shipping, which I believe works out to about $13. 

(I think it's also hard as hell to get in now.  I was lucky enough to get in at the very beginning of the sub because I happened to check out the Customer Crypt and notice that it was opened a few minutes early, and I have precisely zero plans to cancel.  Ever.  I think it's now entirely based on a waiting list because the first few months have seen such high demand that the website went *boom* when the slots open, and I don't think there are many people who are willing to give up their slot for anything.  The first month, there were fifty slots, and now there are a hundred, if I recall correctly, but it is my understanding they can't add any more slots for more people.  They just can't *make* any more of these sets.)

**  The month before it became an actual sub, you could pick nail polish or lip gloss, and international people automatically received the gloss because they can't send nail polish internationally.  That was only the second month of the VC (the first was based on _The Craft_ -- *still* kicking myself for missing that one -- and the second one was _Firefly_), and it was the month that the website broke in such a spectacular manner due to demand that it was decided that it just needed to be a sub.  Now that it's officially a sub, we've received lip gloss, tinted lip balm, and now a non-tinted lip balm, and my guess is that it will continue to not have a polish due to internationals, although I would not be surprised to see a blush or highlighter.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thank you!  Now I have some decisions to make!  Shiro Halloween, NM Grisly Grimoires (had some last I checked) or Hello Waffle?  Why do I not make all the monies?!!!


Uh...  Not to add to your dilemma or anything, but i+ta is releasing her _Saw_ collection tomorrow.  Pictures of a few of the shades are here (UGH, REVERSE BEAR TRAP, I CAN'T EVEN):

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.913904181971689.1073741836.255058434522937&amp;type=1

The Hello Waffle collection is permanent.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope.  None of their minis have artwork.
> 
> There's only one size.  The shadows are minis, but you get four of them, plus a lip product** (and usually also an extra or two that varies from month to month) as well a sneak peek sample for the next month.  It's ten bucks plus shipping, which I believe works out to about $13.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you posted here!  This is only my second month but I love what you get, how much you get and the themes each month.  I am so happy that I have an indie sub and a mainstream one (BB)!

Now if only I could get the it+a one!  Every time I try I miss out!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Now if only I could get the it+a one! Every time I try I miss out!


She's on hiatus for November and December, so no stress about missing those two months.  I have a feeling some people probably canceled, plus there is usually budget reassessment right around Christmas, so there may be slots open in January!

(And don't forget GDE.  Vee is completely revamping that one starting in January.)


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> She's on hiatus for November and December, so no stress about missing those two months.  I have a feeling some people probably canceled, plus there is usually budget reassessment right around Christmas, so there may be slots open in January!
> 
> (And don't forget GDE.  Vee is completely revamping that one starting in January.)


Oh good to know!  I will have to set an alarm for those!

I am so in love with the GDE Halloween set!  I ordered set 1 &amp; 2 even though I really only wanted 2 but then I got them and  :wub:

Can't wait to see all the holiday stuff!  I so hope I get an indie lover for Secret Santa so I can "one for you, one for me!"  I also think it will be fun to shop from indies for someone else as it will introduce me to things outside my range of likes!

And one last Hello Waffle collection.  On the 10 shadows it states +$42.50 but when I put it in my cart it was $55.  And then $6 S+H so $61.  Is that correct?  TIA!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> And one last Hello Waffle collection. On the 10 shadows it states +$42.50 but when I put it in my cart it was $55. And then $6 S+H so $61. Is that correct? TIA!


Right.  The "+42.50" means the base $12.50 price (for sample baggies) PLUS $42.50 to upgrade to full-sized jars.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Right.  The "+42.50" means the base $12.50 price (for sample baggies) PLUS $42.50 to upgrade to full-sized jars.


Thanks for clarifying.  Math is not my friend!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone else keep their VC shadows together by collection and rotate out the previous month's jars when the next month arrives?  I'm finding that I'm kind of sad to move Dark Cheshire out of the box, but OMG CHEROKEE ROSE.  I have a Carol shadow, and it is *beautiful*.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 23, 2014)

Halloween goodness should hit my mailbox on Saturday - my Shiro Halloween order is due to arrive then!

I'm in an indie-fueled happy place right now. It's what's keeping me going this month!

Edited b/c I'm tracking too many orders!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Halloween goodness should hit my mailbox on Saturday - both my Shiro and NM Halloween orders are due to arrive then!
> 
> I'm in an indie-fueled happy place right now. It's what's keeping me going this month!


Please post pics of the Shiro and NM please!  I am so wanting to press order but my wallet says no!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

AH I didn't know NM starting shipping Halloween already! That's exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should have my Victorian Disco order (Well, maybe.I'll believe it when I see it!) and a House of Gloi order on Saturday


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AH I didn't know NM starting shipping Halloween already! That's exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I should have my Victorian Disco order (Well, maybe.I'll believe it when I see it!) and a House of Gloi order on Saturday


Whoops - I'm totally thinking of a different package! This is what happens when you have too many open orders ....


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

I received my NM Grisly Grimoire tracking today, so, yup, they're shipping Halloween already!  It's even already left the post office in Charleston!

And speaking of Haus of Gloi, I placed an order on the 19th and noted the two-to-three-week TAT.  Bummer, but that's just what happens.  Today, I received shipping!  They are shut down again until Monday, but, again, that's just what happens with them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

I am crossing my fingers all of the Halloween stuff I ordered will be here in time. I have decided to do Indie Week on my blog next week with all the Halloween sets. I just hope it all gets here in time to swatch and review!

Taking photos of the NM VC now, then I'm hoping I get the Grisly Grimoires in time, I ordered late (didn't preorder), and the Femme Fatale halloween set is already on it's way, but who knows when that will get here.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does anyone else keep their VC shadows together by collection and rotate out the previous month's jars when the next month arrives?  I'm finding that I'm kind of sad to move Dark Cheshire out of the box, but OMG CHEROKEE ROSE.  I have a Carol shadow, and it is *beautiful*.


I LOVE Cherokee Rose!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet swatches!



Spoiler



Cherokee Rose, Officer Friendly, Pray I'm Dead, Silent Samurai, Don't Think So Loud, Just Another Monster


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

I *really* hope that next month's VC features



Spoiler



a Pam lip gloss, in one of her non-Fangoria shades.  *Love* Pam.  I desperately wanted a Pam'n'Lafayette spinoff show.  I'm hoping for a non-Fangoria shade because we've already had a red in the VC plus the one in the Blood Countess collection.  A nice sedate pinky-nude would actually be appropriate for downtime!Pam.



Bummer we probably have TWO WHOLE WEEKS before we get to see the complete collection, and then two more weeks before we actually have it in our hands!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

Is the Coffin Kisser in the VC inspired by Eugene? I tried searching for the name of the flavor paired with Walking Dead and that was all I could find.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 24, 2014)

Yay! 19 eyeshadow minis, 1 full sized blush and one sticker (plus one full sized eyeshadow) heading my way from Glamour Doll Eyes. (Just got my ship notice!) *happydance*
 

BIGGEST HAUL EVER!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am SO giddy.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 24, 2014)

My wallet is crying right now after I picked up a full size of Sankt Nikolaus perfume and a mini of the same scent in lotion from Debaucherous. But I couldn't resist because I need all the Christmas, all the time. I wanted a perfume in Glühwein but only saw the whipped soap, so I guess that is better for my wallet. :lol: Also got a few samples, Twilight Night and Mad Hatter Tea Cakes because that was necessary. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My wallet is crying right now after I picked up a full size of Sankt Nikolaus perfume and a mini of the same scent in lotion from Debaucherous. But I couldn't resist because I need all the Christmas, all the time. I wanted a perfume in Glühwein but only saw the whipped soap, so I guess that is better for my wallet. :lol: Also got a few samples, Twilight Night and Mad Hatter Tea Cakes because that was necessary. :smilehappyyes:


Now my wallet is crying!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is the Coffin Kisser in the VC inspired by Eugene? I tried searching for the name of the flavor paired with Walking Dead and that was all I could find.


It's Glenn and Maggie's imaginary life if they didn't have walkers to deal with:



> And the Coffin Kisser "Feeling Alive"; a Georgia Peach Cobbler flavor.We like to imagine Glenn and Maggie settling down and growing big juicy Georgia peaches in another life.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2014)

In the last few days I have received my GDE Halloween order, Nm Winchester gospels and VC, DG OITNB and a FCS order but have had no time to play with anything. OITNB looks absolutely gorgeous, like everyone needs those immediately. Hopefully I have time this weekend to dig in to my goodies. I haven't even been wearing indies this week because I have family staying at our house and I had to put away all my fishing tackle organizers which are usually spread out all over the bathroom counter haha.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

I should share this term I coined over in the BPAL world several years ago over here: Walletgeddon, aka the Festival of Walletgeddon, since it lasts for months. It refers to the period between September and February when we get hit by autumn, Halloween, Yule/Christmas, winter, and Lupercalia/Valentine's Day collections in quick succession.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 24, 2014)

Recently I received a grab bag from Spectrum Cosmetics (who BTW I recommend highly) and included in it was this shadow. A red shadow. A screaming, in-your-face, fire-engine red shadow. I really don't even need to swatch this, just picture a stop sign. I have never worn anything this...extreme on my eyes before, and I have the sneaking suspicion that it is not going to be office-friendly. It is too richly pigmented to work really well as a blush. I have light, cool-toned skin. Any ideas on how to make this work??? I have an outfit in mind for it, but the end result will be that of a very rebellious Catholic schoolgirl!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 24, 2014)

...and in the meantime I am waiting very impatiently for Sugar Skull Minerals to open her shop again! Vicki had dropped hints of lip colors being added, and I want in--especially if she is doing one at all similar to her Apple Jack shadow, which right now is being more used on my lips than eyes. And Black Violet...! I received my mini bottles of Chameleon and Lady Grey a few days ago. The site describes Chameleon as being a version of Karma, but...no. It stands alone. It is gorgeous, more spicy than Karma, and very individual in its own right. I am on the fence about Lady Grey. I like it a good deal, but it smells like weed on me! I expected a little more of a bergamot twist, but this is more like general seating at a Phish concert. I wore it to work this week, and I am truly surprised I didn't get taken to the employee clinic for a drug test.

I also have a perfume from Little Batch Apothecary coming in today, a pile of Haus of Gloi coming tomorrow, Aromaleigh and Meow Cosmetics coming hopefully Monday, not to mention a replacement Goddess Glow from Erzulie Cosmetics (this is quite possibly the most perfect foundation alternative I have ever found.)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

I got my NM bag last night - I didn't have time to play with it yet, but I have to say that the bag itself is fantastic!


----------



## Verorenee (Oct 24, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Recently I received a grab bag from Spectrum Cosmetics (who BTW I recommend highly) and included in it was this shadow. A red shadow. A screaming, in-your-face, fire-engine red shadow. I really don't even need to swatch this, just picture a stop sign. I have never worn anything this...extreme on my eyes before, and I have the sneaking suspicion that it is not going to be office-friendly. It is too richly pigmented to work really well as a blush. I have light, cool-toned skin. Any ideas on how to make this work??? I have an outfit in mind for it, but the end result will be that of a very rebellious Catholic schoolgirl!


Mix it with a clear gloss for a fiery red lip? If its lip safe of course.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Debaucherous Christmas stuff is up, not a ton but it all looks pretty yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 24, 2014)

Got my little HoG order today &amp; the sample they included is 'Rosy Cheeked,' which I'm guessing is for the Yule collection? I can't put my finger on what it smells like, but it smells reeeeaaally good. 

ETA: Found it! _“Pink grapefruit, fir needles, juniper berries, rosemary, a sprig of parsley and bright winter lilies”_


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Recently I received a grab bag from Spectrum Cosmetics (who BTW I recommend highly) and included in it was this shadow. A red shadow. A screaming, in-your-face, fire-engine red shadow. I really don't even need to swatch this, just picture a stop sign. I have never worn anything this...extreme on my eyes before, and I have the sneaking suspicion that it is not going to be office-friendly. It is too richly pigmented to work really well as a blush. I have light, cool-toned skin. Any ideas on how to make this work??? I have an outfit in mind for it, but the end result will be that of a very rebellious Catholic schoolgirl!


There's actually a thread on MUT that I can't go dig up right now (on my phone) about wearing red eyeshadow! I actually love it. Short version: Lid only, pack it on, brown liner and in the crease. Keeping bold color restricted to your lid makes pretty much anything office-friendly, at least for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 24, 2014)

Do we know when HoG is starting to stock the Yule stuff?

Made the mistake of reading some of the scent descriptions and OH MY GOODNESS, I want all of the Christmas smells!  :wub:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2014)

Shit, the Debaucherous stuff looks AMAZE. I want it alllll. Lebkuchen, I want it. Now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Do we know when HoG is starting to stock the Yule stuff?
> 
> Made the mistake of reading some of the scent descriptions and OH MY GOODNESS, I want all of the Christmas smells!  :wub:


Is the list somewhere?  I'm assuming I need to start a reserve account now lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Do we know when HoG is starting to stock the Yule stuff?
> 
> Made the mistake of reading some of the scent descriptions and OH MY GOODNESS, I want all of the Christmas smells!  :wub:


Going from past years it seems to be the first couple of weeks in November, so I assume then.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I don't know if this company has been mentioned before, but if you're big into fandoms and polish, they have polishes inspired by:
> 
> The Walking Dead
> 
> ...


OMG 'I Threw My Pie For You'


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 24, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Well. Today my long adventure with Victorian Disco came to its end. I am seriously kinda in shock that it finally arrived AND with no errors. She combined both my orders (from July and Sept) and threw in 3 extra samples. I would whine about the fact that I paid two separate shipping fees and she combined them so she *should* give me a refund but I simply don't care enough too. As its been so long, I had NO IDEA that I had ordered so much stuff. O.O Seriously...this haul was way more impressive than I thought it was. I started swatching through the jars and there are several shades I really really am impressed with and the art on the mini jars was a welcome surprise. I am still very put off by Victorian Disco as a company in general, but put me down on the list of people who say "Service sucks, but the eye shadows are lovely" because many of these really are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pretty much exactly sums up how I felt receiving my Victorian Disco order on Saturday. There was a moment of annoyance at the fact that I paid shipping for both my July and September orders which were sent together and then I got over it. Aside from having to chase down the orders, I was actually pretty impressed with them. Slugs in particular is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

I just put on my Alchemic Muse Countrycide perfume sample that came with my order today, and holy crap it's really good! Reminds me of the Fortune Cookie Soap The Shiz scent, that same sort of sweet outdoorsy kind of notes. It's not strong, and stays very close to the skin, but is actually something I might consider buying full size!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 24, 2014)

DreamWorld Hermetica Minerals Practical Magic collection is out....and my want is off the chart.
PRACTICAL MAGIC!!!! *also the label art is awesome*
http://dreamworldminerals.net/practical_magic2014.html


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 24, 2014)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2014)

Dear god, with all the exchanges I am doing + my own inability to stop buying, I'm going to need to destash mighty soon!! Bc obviously me + no-buy don't really work out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 24, 2014)

So, it sounds like Hello Waffle is going to be doing a monthly subscription starting in November...!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, it sounds like Hello Waffle is going to be doing a monthly subscription starting in November...!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, it sounds like Hello Waffle is going to be doing a monthly subscription starting in November...!


My wallet quivers at this news (with excitement or terror I'm not quite sure...)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


>


Um yeah, basically this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm sure it's going to be pretty limited like every other indie subscription, but I really really hope I can snag one!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 24, 2014)

I got in my first ever Aromaleigh order today!  I bought the onsale Ever in your Favor collection in samples and I got 3 other samples to try!



Spoiler








So sad my VC did not show up today!  As of 5:28pm it states "Undeliverable as addressed."  Um pretty sure I have lived here 2 years and the one last month was delivered just fine!  USPS is up to some shenanigans!  Good thing I am off on Saturday so I can stalk the mailman to see what's up!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Um yeah, basically this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be pretty limited like every other indie subscription, but I really really hope I can snag one!


at the risk of sounding like a tweenage girl...OMG!!!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay this has nothing to do with makeup, but I thought y'all would appreciate this. My  boyfriend's troll status has reached new highs. Yesterday I came home and THIS JERK was waiting for me, staring sexily and yet so punchable:

(Also, we've already made a game of moving him and seeing who can scare one another the most)


----------



## Shalott (Oct 24, 2014)

Got my VC today and wow it is gorgeous! Probably my favorite to date. Officer Friendly is my favorite, but Silent Samurai is so gorgeous is gives me chills. I can't wait to try them on my eyes! :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

@@ohsailor OMG can you have him send me one? Lol I would LOVE to scare my bf with that!

Back on topic, my Hello Waffle replacements finally arrived! This was just some stuff missing from the birthday celebration order. So yay finally here and I can play and swatch!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 24, 2014)

Any recommendations for an indie lip stain? I'm looking for something like theBalm Staniac or Benefit Benetint.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, it sounds like Hello Waffle is going to be doing a monthly subscription starting in November...!


Okay, so it is not a su, just something that will go live on the first of the month(s).  

From Christine: "Between $15-20 depending on what's in the box. This month I have three eyeshadows, a blush, and a lip product so it will be $20 plus shipping. Depending on the response, I may open up two different sizing tiers"

She will have 25 of them for November.  *sigh*  I think she has underestimated demand...

​ETA: Monthly boxes will have products for the whole face (eyes, lips and face) and will feature a product from one other brand.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, so it is not a su, just something that will go live on the first of the month(s).
> 
> From Christine: "Between $15-20 depending on what's in the box. This month I have three eyeshadows, a blush, and a lip product so it will be $20 plus shipping. Depending on the response, I may open up two different sizing tiers"
> 
> ...


Well I'm not holding my breath for getting one of those...


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 24, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Any recommendations for an indie lip stain? I'm looking for something like theBalm Staniac or Benefit Benetint.


Try this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/197762429/organic-lip-and-cheek-staintint-beet?ref=sr_gallery_5&amp;ga_search_query=lip+and+cheek+stain&amp;ga_ref=auto4&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

Or this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/71486699/organic-cheek-stain-beet-red-vegan?ref=sr_gallery_40&amp;ga_search_query=lip+and+cheek+stain&amp;ga_ref=auto4&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

And here is one that's more of a cream, but I can vouch for it wearing quite nicely: https://www.etsy.com/listing/90770994/lip-cheek-stain-5-oz?ref=sr_gallery_1&amp;ga_search_query=lip+and+cheek+stain&amp;ga_ref=auto4&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 24, 2014)

Frak I feel like all I do anymore is ask questions, but it's SO DIFFICULT for me to keep track of some of these brands- who is doing the Saw collection and when is it released again? I tried to go back but I'm having a hard time finding it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, so it is not a su, just something that will go live on the first of the month(s).
> 
> From Christine: "Between $15-20 depending on what's in the box. This month I have three eyeshadows, a blush, and a lip product so it will be $20 plus shipping. Depending on the response, I may open up two different sizing tiers"
> 
> ...


Uh...  25?  My prediction:  It will sell out in under a minute.  And website go *boom*. 



ohsailor said:


> Frak I feel like all I do anymore is ask questions, but it's SO DIFFICULT for me to keep track of some of these brands- who is doing the Saw collection and when is it released again? I tried to go back but I'm having a hard time finding it.


innocent+twisted alchemy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, so it is not a su, just something that will go live on the first of the month(s).
> 
> From Christine: "Between $15-20 depending on what's in the box. This month I have three eyeshadows, a blush, and a lip product so it will be $20 plus shipping. Depending on the response, I may open up two different sizing tiers"
> 
> ...


Ah, darn. That stinks. Well, I'll still try to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Frak I feel like all I do anymore is ask questions, but it's SO DIFFICULT for me to keep track of some of these brands- who is doing the Saw collection and when is it released again? I tried to go back but I'm having a hard time finding it.


It's out today


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, so it is not a su, just something that will go live on the first of the month(s).


Oh, I just caught this part.  Uh...  The Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet lasted TWO WHOLE MONTHS before we broke the website upon its release, and then it was converted to a sub because of the crush.  I'm not even going to bother trying for this since it's not a sub. 

And speaking of the VC, in case anyone wanted the shade descriptions, since I happened to have them saved (and a note:  Officer Friendly was tweaked a bit between the preview with the Dark Cheshire collection and the release):



> "Cherokee Rose": A delicate, dusty rose semi-matte with gold shimmer.
> "Pray I'm Dead": A weathered moss green with gold sparks. Think Daryl Dixon after rolling around in the woods a bit.
> 
> "Officer Friendly": A spice brown with purple, green and gold sparks and a pearl finish.
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> at the risk of sounding like a tweenage girl...OMG!!!


Haha well if someone will tell me what the grown up equivalent is, maybe I will stop saying that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 25, 2014)

It's probably inappropriate to wear Shiro's Red Wedding gloss to an actual wedding, right?  All things considered?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> It's probably inappropriate to wear Shiro's Red Wedding gloss to an actual wedding, right?  All things considered?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


depends on who is hosting it - Walter Frey?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2014)

:flappyhands:  Ooh, my Grisly Grimoire should be here today!  I was going to slather on something from the Winchester Gospels or maybe Us and the Dead, but now I will wait until the Grimoire arrives!  (And, of course, clean while waiting, although I'm going to watch the pilot to _How to Get Away with Murder_ while my coffee kicks in before I start cleaning.)

(And speaking of UatD, did anyone else notice that the jars this month are the slightly larger ones?  I really hope that this means that the VC will start to have unique labels to match the collections!  It would just be a really neat touch.)

(Madd Cat should arrive any day now since it was supposed to have been sent out earlier this week.  Last time I subscribed, shipping wasn't sent out, so I have nothing to stalk since I'm pretty sure the same holds true this time around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2014)

Double-posting because I love coming home from running errands (drop stuff off at Goodwill, drop off bag of clean packing peanuts to shipping place that will recycle them for free, pick up some of those vacuum storage bags for blankets) and finding a stack of awesome on my stairs.  I received a sample of a different Haus of Gloi Yule preview scent than I recall seeing mentioned before!  Rosy Cheeked.  It smells lemony and piney.  Here's the description from last year:



> _Pink grapefruit, fir needles, juniper berries, rosemary, a sprig of parsley and bright winter lilies._


I normally have STABBITY PAIN problems with evergreen notes, but I think I might really like this one to wear as perfume.  I definitely like it enough to get it in body products!

Also:  Notoriously Morbid!  Grisly Grimoire!  No swatches because CAT ON LAP, but there was a sneak peek sample of Nothing Is Trivial, a Black Friday shade.  It looks like it might be a frosted sage with gold sheen, but the lighting in my living room makes everything look yellowy, so it might not actually be gold.  Based on what I've seen of last year's Halloween set compared to this year's, if I had to make the choice, it would be this year, definitely!  I think Book of Shadows is going to be the runaway hit.

And now, I think I'll go slather on Book of Shadows and fire up my old crappy laptop to rewatch the first few eps of _Charmed_ while working on the Room of Doom some more.  (As a side note, I'm finding a lot of old cell phone bills I never quite got around to getting rid of, and this is actually a good thing because the company charged me sales tax they shouldn't have because I moved to Oregon, aka a no sales tax state, to the tune of several hundred dollars.  I can probably get that money back from the state of Washington as long as I have the statements showing they charged me for it.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 25, 2014)

It's always a sad day when you can't be bothered to get the mail because none of your indie stuff has been delivered   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I probably should check just in case my untrackable Femme Fatale order arrived.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Even though I'm just bumming around at home today I decided to glitter! This is my custom GDE glitter I got last week or so. Looks really gold in this picture but it has some pink, purple and green specs in it so it reminds me of rainbow confetti 





Gah...sideways. Good thing I sparkle from all angles.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Even though I'm just bumming around at home today I decided to glitter! This is my custom GDE glitter I got last week or so. Looks really gold in this picture but it has some pink, purple and green specs in it so it reminds me of rainbow confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just so pretty.  Did you like the way the glitter turned out?  I know you were a little uncertain when you ordered.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Even though I'm just bumming around at home today I decided to glitter! This is my custom GDE glitter I got last week or so. Looks really gold in this picture but it has some pink, purple and green specs in it so it reminds me of rainbow confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both you and the glitter are gorgeous!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Even though I'm just bumming around at home today I decided to glitter! This is my custom GDE glitter I got last week or so. Looks really gold in this picture but it has some pink, purple and green specs in it so it reminds me of rainbow confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beautiful.  I've been wanting to try to create a custom glitter, but I have a serious problem of second guessing myself.  I know I could never create a make-up line because I'd get certain about a name/color/glitter/etc &amp; then I'd be up every night second guessing on whether or not it would look good or not.  ha ha ha.  Good job to you!!!  It looks like a beautiful glitter.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 25, 2014)

I got my Darling Girl order this week finally! I ordered on Sept 18 and received it on Oct 23, which is a bummer of a turnaround time, but consistent with her posted time frame.

Anyway, LOVE IT LOVE IT ALL SO MUCH, I WISH I'D ORDERED MORE EVERYTHING

I ordered Glitter Glue, and samples of Sirena, Brocade, Rhapsody, London Calling, and Blue Flame. She included a blush sample, Portal of Faces (GWP), and Primed&amp;Primed. I was waffling on whether or not I should try the primer, so I'm thrilled that she added that on! 

The shadows are so gorgeous inside the baggies I feel like I need to order full sizes immediately.

As for glitter glue, yesterday my eyelids wore: Too Faced primer, a my-skin-color urban decay base all over the lid, Glitter Glue, Shiro's I Am Groot, and a medium UD shadow in the outer V/crease area. I put it on at noon. Sixteen hours later, Groot had not creased even the tiniest bit. SIXTEEN HOURS. It was a little less shimmery, yes, but is still looked great. What is this sorcery.

Edit: Sixteen hours includes me biking, sweating, walking around in the hot sun, and working a 7 hour shift where I never stand still.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks gals!! :wub: @@marigoldsue yes, I am happy with it even though it's not exactly what I had pictured in my mind.  It really is a mad scientist kind of thing though (unless you are use to mixing colors) because of how the light plays on all the different colors together.  The darker colors go a long way and it looks very different in the jar vs. on me.  But it was general idea I was going for and I will definitely order more of them.  And thanks for everyone with the glitter fix tips because adding more glitter fix on top of shadows is working great.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

@@Lolo22 Even if it wasn't quite what you had in mind, the glitter looks great! :smilehappyyes:   Definitely something I would even purchase - and you make a lovely model for it!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

Double post, whoops. Anyways - I wore my Shiro Halloween shadows for the first time today, and I must say, I was a bit disappointed. The colors are SO gorgeous in the jar but when I applied them all the glitter fell away, and they blended very poorly. I didn't use any different primer than normal and I tried applying both dry and wet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only color I could recommend based on this experience is Lock, Shock and Barrel which looks like a sparkly bluish-purple in the jar but applied to a gorgeous stormy blue.

Is this normal for Shiro shadows? Am I doing something wrong? The only other color I have from the brand is the LE color that came with the Black Violet anniversary orders. I will give it a go tomorrow and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Double post, whoops. Anyways - I wore my Shiro Halloween shadows for the first time today, and I must say, I was a bit disappointed. The colors are SO gorgeous in the jar but when I applied them all the glitter fell away, and they blended very poorly. I didn't use any different primer than normal and I tried applying both dry and wet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only color I could recommend based on this experience is Lock, Shock and Barrel which looks like a sparkly bluish-purple in the jar but applied to a gorgeous stormy blue.
> 
> Is this normal for Shiro shadows? Am I doing something wrong? The only other color I have from the brand is the LE color that came with the Black Violet anniversary orders. I will give it a go tomorrow and see if the same thing happens.


That is not my typical experience with Shiro, I find them all to be very pigmented, and stay on well. I was actually just about to swatch the Halloween collection, so I'll get back to you on those particular shades. But I wouldn't let this steer you away from Shiro, I think this collection is more muted than their regular colors.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 25, 2014)

I've also found Shiro to be very pigmented and blendable.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Double post, whoops. Anyways - I wore my Shiro Halloween shadows for the first time today, and I must say, I was a bit disappointed. The colors are SO gorgeous in the jar but when I applied them all the glitter fell away, and they blended very poorly. *I didn't use any different primer than normal and I tried applying both dry and wet. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only color I could recommend based on this experience is Lock, Shock and Barrel which looks like a sparkly bluish-purple in the jar but applied to a gorgeous stormy blue.
> 
> Is this normal for Shiro shadows? Am I doing something wrong? The only other color I have from the brand is the LE color that came with the Black Violet anniversary orders. I will give it a go tomorrow and see if the same thing happens.


What kind of primer?  If there's glitter in something, I have better luck with a glitter glue on top of primer than just primer.  I just used NM Book of Shadows over UD Potion Primer today, and it looked *so boring*, and then I put some Foil Me on top of that and some more BoS on top of the Foil Me, and it was *amazing*.  It's not a glitter-and-glue combo, but it did reinforce to me the fact that just primer isn't enough with some of these.

Also, speaking of NM GG, OMG YOU GUYS CLAVICULE OF SOLOMON.  I thought Cherokee Rose was the most gorgeous pink I've received all month.  I WAS WRONG.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

@@Shalott Here are the Shiro Halloween shadow swatches:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I already have Lock Shock and Barrel, Pumpkin King, Ragdoll and Zero but what I am saying is that when I apply them they don't look anything like the product in the jar (or in the swatches for that matter) so I was just wondering if there was a trick to working with these particular shadows, or if I was missing something. None of the other brands I have tried performed so poorly!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 26, 2014)

I was going to ask (OhSailor asking a question?? I NEVER!!) what you guys prefer for your base- Glitter Glue, Fyrinnae's product, the new Glamour Doll product, etc. For both regular indies and super glitters.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Kelly Silva I already have Lock Shock and Barrel, Pumpkin King, Ragdoll and Zero but what I am saying is that when I apply them they don't look anything like the product in the jar (or in the swatches for that matter) so I was just wondering if there was a trick to working with these particular shadows, or if I was missing something. None of the other brands I have tried performed so poorly!


I get what you are saying, I found the product in the jars to look pretty much like the swatches for the most part, I mean I haven't tried wearing them and blending them, but typically I have good luck. I guess I'm just trying to understand if they looked really different from my swatches to you? I would hate for you to write off Shiro because there's something wonky going on that I'm not getting.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I was going to ask (OhSailor asking a question?? I NEVER!!) what you guys prefer for your base- Glitter Glue, Fyrinnae's product, the new Glamour Doll product, etc. For both regular indies and super glitters.


Depends on the look you're going for. I use primer if I want to be able to blend really well, and then sometimes I put GDE Glitter Fix over that to give it a foiled look and keep it in place a long time. I use the Glitter Fix as the base if I am going to be patting on the shadow, and I don't want it to move, typically this makes blending very difficult, so proceed with caution. Glitter Fix is also great for putting over another shadow, and then applying actual glitter over that. But I haven't tried the other products you mentioned, but from what I've seen they typically have some of the same effects.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I get what you are saying, I found the product in the jars to look pretty much like the swatches for the most part, I mean I haven't tried wearing them and blending them, but typically I have good luck. I guess I'm just trying to understand if they looked really different from my swatches to you? I would hate for you to write off Shiro because there's something wonky going on that I'm not getting.


 Ahhh, okay. I wish I had taken a picture when I first applied! But I will try to describe:

- Pumpkin King and Ragdoll had very fine microglitter that fell off when I applied to my lid. The two shades also blended together into a huge muddy mess, despite the fact that they both stuck in patches to my (ridiculously sticky) base. Pumpkin King went from looking like that gorgeous dark golden black to a kind of brownish/blackish blah. Ragdoll stayed truer to color but looked matte. I couldn't discern any shift or shimmer once it was on the lid.

- Zero also lost its shift. It just looked like a flat, matte pink. This one I didn't use a blending brush on, but patted on my browbone and inner corner with a flat shader.

- Lock Stock and Barrel went from that gorgeous purple-blue to a completely matte blue-grey. I actually still really liked the way it looked, but it wasn't what I was expecting. I used a MAC 217 blending brush, a short smudge brush and my fingers to apply this one, with the same result for all.

I don't know if that helps/doesn't help. Like I said, I have the one more Shiro color to try and see how it works, but unless I got a wonky batch or something, I don't know if I want to try more to see if this is a fluke or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

@@meaganola Sorry I missed your question! I used The L.A. Splash primer, which I have been using with all of my loose shadows until now, and I haven't had this kind of problem. That's why I am so confused!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ahhh, okay. I wish I had taken a picture when I first applied! But I will try to describe:
> 
> - Pumpkin King and Ragdoll had very fine microglitter that fell off when I applied to my lid. The two shades also blended together into a huge muddy mess, despite the fact that they both stuck in patches to my (ridiculously sticky) base. Pumpkin King went from looking like that gorgeous dark golden black to a kind of brownish/blackish blah. Ragdoll stayed truer to color but looked matte. I couldn't discern any shift or shimmer once it was on the lid.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering about that primer...I think it was you that recommended it before, but I traded mine away and so I have no idea how it performs. Perhaps it's just not sticky enough to keep on the glitter, but you said you've had no problem with it before so it is indeed very strange. I personally have problems getting duochromes to show on my lid without a sticky base or glitter glue or something over the top, so that may have been the general problem with Zero. Now I'm tempted to go try a look with these shadows to see if I can recreate the problems you had, or not. I personally pretty much expect shadows to look a little different once I start blending them into looks, as when I do my swatches I do them over Too Faced Shadow Insurance primer and I pat the shadows on with my finger. Liberally for most, unless they are super pigmented. I found Lock Shock and Barrel to be really pigmented, it didn't take much to get it opaque.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm wondering about that primer...I think it was you that recommended it before, but I traded mine away and so I have no idea how it performs. Perhaps it's just not sticky enough to keep on the glitter, but you said you've had no problem with it before so it is indeed very strange. I personally have problems getting duochromes to show on my lid without a sticky base or glitter glue or something over the top, so that may have been the general problem with Zero. Now I'm tempted to go try a look with these shadows to see if I can recreate the problems you had, or not. I personally pretty much expect shadows to look a little different once I start blending them into looks, as when I do my swatches I do them over Too Faced Shadow Insurance primer and I pat the shadows on with my finger. Liberally for most, unless they are super pigmented. I found Lock Shock and Barrel to be really pigmented, it didn't take much to get it opaque.


I will try them again with a different primer, for sure. Now that I know my first experience wasn't the norm, I am determined to make these four shadows work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 26, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I was going to ask (OhSailor asking a question?? I NEVER!!) what you guys prefer for your base- Glitter Glue, Fyrinnae's product, the new Glamour Doll product, etc. For both regular indies and super glitters.


I always start with my HG NARS primer.  Then my preference is GDE's foil me.  But I am not big on glitter, I am more a fan of duo chromes.  Foiling mediums make the duo chromes more pronounced.  But glitter glue is going to be better with glitters.  I have used Elf, Darling Girl's and GDE's.  I don't care for the Elf at all.  But the other two, I am not yet noticing a ton of difference.  I have heard other say that they find Darling Girl's easier to blend than Fyrinnae's.  I haven't heard many opinions on the new GDE product yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2014)

Got my HoG mini samples order!  Ordered Horseman and Troika, and got Rosy Cheeked as my extra sample (btw, have they released a list of Yule scents and their descriptions yet?  And can someone please post the link if they have?)

And OMG, you guys.  OMG HORSEMAN.  I put it on and was instantly like "No way, I smell like a dude."  Then I sat around for about half an hour keeping my arm well away from my face - and by then it transformed into "HELLO I AM SO SUPER-RICH I SMELL LIKE MONEY."  But Old Money.  None o' that nouveau riche stuff.  Considering I usually prefer light pretty florals and white musks, this scent is a total revelation.  Ugh so amazing.

Troika - it's everything I thought I would like, a combination of light, pretty scents.  But with my chemistry, it pulls out almonds and baby powder and it's just not working on me.  (Has anyone else read JR Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series?  I smell like a Lesser.)

I'll try Rosy Cheeked later this afternoon.  Normally I don't like either lemon OR evergreens, but I'm willing to try it after Horseman morphed so amazingly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 26, 2014)

@kellysilva I had convinced myself that I didn't need to buy the Shiro NBC collection...but now I might have to. So pretty!

@ I don't think they've released a list, but it seems like they have a lot of the same scents every year? I was looking at this blog post: http://www.allthevanity.gr/2013/12/haus-of-gloi-yule-and-reverie-2013.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @kellysilva I had convinced myself that I didn't need to buy the Shiro NBC collection...but now I might have to. So pretty!
> 
> @ I don't think they've released a list, but it seems like they have a lot of the same scents every year? I was looking at this blog post: http://www.allthevanity.gr/2013/12/haus-of-gloi-yule-and-reverie-2013.html


Sweet potato sounds awesome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Sweet potato sounds awesome!


Yep! That, Snow Wolf, Wintervale, &amp; Hot Cocoa are on my 'want' list if they're available this year. 

Have to try to grab some scrubs and pumpkin butters this time!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope HoG offers those scents again, they sound fantastic!

Wintervale, Snow Wolf, and Three Treasures will definitely have to be mine! Sweet Potato and Plotter's Breakfast could be interesting as well.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

@ SEE THAT'S WHAT I WAS SAYING ABOUT THE HORSEMAN!!! :lol: That perfume is like... my ticket to success, I swear, LOL. I am hoarding it!

ETA: If HoG does the same scents as mentioned in that blog plost, I'm going to need Snow Wolf, Plotter's Breakfast and Three Treasures, for sure. Oh, I'm so excited!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I don't think they've released a list, but it seems like they have a lot of the same scents every year? I was looking at this blog post: http://www.allthevanity.gr/2013/12/haus-of-gloi-yule-and-reverie-2013.html


Fa la la lala lala la la add all to cart   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 26, 2014)

I decided to try out the GDE Glitter Fix and Glitter a Tube that came in one of the recent OTMs and I really like both of them! I wasn't sure whether I would like straight up glitter but it's really fun for a weekend look. Even if I did just wear it to the grocery store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 26, 2014)

Yesterday I got my first ever order from Meow Cosmetics (Birthday gift from my husband. D'awe) 2 full sized shadows (tarantula and spiderweb) and I about died over the bag it was packaged in more than anything. More sparkly spiderweb bags! LOL. I also got 2 free samples so yay! I haven't gotten to play with them yet but here is a photo! *I love that the label art has the collection name on it!*





Also, I got my Femme Fatale Halloween Collection Samples!!! First FF order ever and I am only beginning to de-bag them into jars. I can't wait to play with them but I will admit, some of these samples are pretty light. Not the end of the world by any means but certainly worth noting. As they are a company who no longer offers samples (outside of special circumstances) I can't fault them at all. I can only imagine how much money they lose on international sales on sample-only (thus free ship too) orders.

Hopefully I will find some time the next few days to do some swatches!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

Further proof that changing body chemistry affects the way scents work on a person: today I decided to use on of the Cocoa Pink scents I liked, "Fear of Ghosts". Previously it smelled like nice, sweet marshmallows but today, oh my. It smelled like a delicious bonfire-toasted marshmallow that literally had me drooling. The scent didn't last very long, but it was 100x better than it was before, and it was one of the better ones!

So i tried one of the not-so-good ones this evening, "Myrtles Plantation". Before it had smelled faintly floral, but with the overwhelming chemical-vanilla smell that I found so problematic. Tonight it smells like soft florals, slightly dry and dusty with and a bottom note of light musk. Although there are hints of vanilla it is nothing like before. If the other improved x100, this one improved x1000.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The odd thing? I've recently begun my monthly cycle. Sorry for the TMI but I found it very interesting to note the change. I'm going to have to go back and try some of the others, because it might be that I will just wear them at certain times throughout the month.. But very interesting, and I take back my previously negative opinion of Cocoa Pink!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok, so in my procrastination, I played around a bit with 3 Femme Fatale Halloween shades. Colors are Carnival of Horrors, Beware the Snowman, and Deep Trouble. Over GDE Foil Me The duochrome shift in Carnival of Horrors is amazing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Finished swatching the GDE Halloween sets!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 27, 2014)

So after cycling through a bunch of HoG, Alchemic Muse, and Sugar and Spite samples, this is what I have learned about myself: I *think* I'm the kind of person who wants to smell like smoke and soil or whatever but it turns out I'm actually the kind of person who wants to smell like cinnamon and marshmallows. So I'm learning to live with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I thought I would hate "Sinister" (Sugar and Spite) because it's licorice-y and I completely love it, so obviously I don't know myself at all. THANK GOODNESS FOR SAMPLES.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Kelly Silva I already have Lock Shock and Barrel, Pumpkin King, Ragdoll and Zero but what I am saying is that when I apply them they don't look anything like the product in the jar (or in the swatches for that matter) so I was just wondering if there was a trick to working with these particular shadows, or if I was missing something. None of the other brands I have tried performed so poorly!


I had this happen too! The color is Mother of Dragons and it looks like a grayish purple in the jar and in some swatches online, but it has a red base that makes it appear red no matter whether I brush or pat it on. 

Anyway, this instance was totally user error on my part for not realizing what it would look like, but I can understand the frustration of thinking you're getting one color and it being another. I have had no problems with other Shiro pigments and I also got several of the Halloween colors but haven't had a chance to play around with them yet. Sorry your order didn't turn out as you expected but as @@Kelly Silva said please don't give up on Shiro!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

Oof, did anyone else see the NM VC preview for Merlotte? I keep seeing these previews for the VC themes and colors every month and getting tense about missing out because I keep forgetting I'm already subscribed!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 27, 2014)

I REALLY hope NM has overstock of Silent Samurai. It is just stunning!!! Definitely top 10 fav!



Spoiler








eTa: really awkward selfie that is crooked -.- uploading on mobile sucks! But the color is so pretty!!


----------



## booperz (Oct 27, 2014)

Haus of Gloi restocked their Autumn whipped soaps, sugar exfoliants, pumpkin butters, and bubbling scrubs!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 27, 2014)

booperz said:


> Haus of Gloi restocked their Autumn whipped soaps, sugar exfoliants, pumpkin butters, and bubbling scrubs!


Eeps thank you!! I missed Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter (if it was restocked?) but got some things I regretted missing out on in the last go around!!





1x Lip Balms - Hazelnut Latte




1x Ghost Puffs Bubbling Scrub - 2oz mini size jar




1x Pumpkin Eater Pumpkin Butter - 2oz mini size jar




1x Ghost Puffs Whipped Soap - 3oz jar by weight, 6oz by volume


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 27, 2014)

I was going to pick up a few things but was cartjacked! I guess the universe wanted to remind me of my no buy!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 27, 2014)

Damnit, also got cart jacked!! Thought Ghost Puffs whipped soap was miiiine


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 27, 2014)

Candy Jar perfume oils are back too!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 27, 2014)

I got cart jacked on the Ghost Puffs too.  A wonderful person here on MuT sent me a sample of Ghost Puffs &amp; I want to die because it's all I have.  It's the best smelling stuff I've ever had in my entire life &amp; every time I put it on I cry a little because a little more disappears from that tiny vial.  Alas. . . it wasn't meant to be.  But MAN, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 27, 2014)

And for those of us saving up for some awesome Christmas/Holiday releases. . . here's GDE's line up.  Eeeek!  SO excited.


*November:*



7 - November OTM opens

28 - 3 holidays sets (Edward Scissorhands, Nightmare Before Christmas, ELF). These will be available as sets on Black Friday for a VERY limited stock. Once those are sold out/BF is over, they will be available as singles until December 31st.
*December:*

2 - That's Awkward., Liars Keep Secrets, 4 Box Sets (Grease, Matte About You, Orange Is the New..., Tattoo Parlor), Pressed Shadows. (*all permanent*)
8 - December OTM opens
*January:*

8 - January OTM opens
12 - Customer Appreciation Shadows (10 customer curated eye shadows), 3 OTM colors, 3 GWP colors and 2 Halloween 2014 colors. (*all permanent*)
*February:*

8 - February OTM opens
18 - Shimmer Me release (tentative, *permanent*)
I am hoping to do a Valentine's day set in 2015 (it will be an extension of our OITNB set) but with everything else going on, I might not have time!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

Eee! Rose City is part of that January 12th release!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Well I may have grabbed a few things from the HoG restock. I finally got some whipped soap! I particularly loved Pumpkin Queen in the bath and body stuff, it smelled really good in the bubbling scrub I got from the first initial stock, and I already used up the mini jar, so I had to get that in more bubbling scrub, and whipped soap. I also grabbed more butter bombs! I haven't even used the first ones I had yet, but I just got the rest of the scents!


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 27, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> And for those of us saving up for some awesome Christmas/Holiday releases. . . here's GDE's line up. Eeeek! SO excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this list! Now I can budget accordingly!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

Nooooooo, I missed all the things I wanted from the HoG restock. I really wish they'd announce those. At least the date or something. 

In other news, I received my Victorian Disco order today! 

Opened it to make sure everything was there &amp; that's about it. Not even excited about it anymore.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nooooooo, I missed all the things I wanted from the HoG restock. I really wish they'd announce those. At least the date or something.


I think they don't on purpose, because they've been so popular this season. I don't fault them, I get it, they're worried their site will break, and it's not like they need to announce it to get people to buy things. Plus, we all announce it for them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think they don't on purpose, because they've been so popular this season. I don't fault them, I get it, they're worried their site will break, and it's not like they need to announce it to get people to buy things. Plus, we all announce it for them.


Haha, that's very true!

Ah, well. I love the Autumn scents but I am REALLY excited to check out the Yule collection. Who knows, maybe I'll find a scent I love even more than Ghost Puffs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 27, 2014)

I NEED GDE Edward Scissorhands!!! I madly love that movie! I'll probably miss it because I miss all those so I better set an alarm!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 27, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Sweet potato sounds awesome!





allistra44 said:


> Yep! That, Snow Wolf, Wintervale, &amp; Hot Cocoa are on my 'want' list if they're available this year.
> 
> Have to try to grab some scrubs and pumpkin butters this time!


I think Sweet Potato should be available when they release their Yule collection.  In my order last week it was my free sample!  It smells nice.  I thought it smelled like pumpkin pie, like exactly like it.  It smelled really nice but I don't like foodie scents so I gave it to my mom.  She loves it!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

If you tried to go to the HoG site over the weekend, they were closed, and they did have a notice up that they would be opening back up today. They didn't announce a restock, but that's what seems to usually happen when they go dark like that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Whatever the "Shimmer Me" is, I need them all!  I'm guessing it's going to be similar to the Darling Girl Liquid Stardusts that are coming out soon (NEED THEM ALL) but that is totally just a guess.  I think these will be awesome!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 27, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I think Sweet Potato should be available when they release their Yule collection. In my order last week it was my free sample! It smells nice. I thought it smelled like pumpkin pie, like exactly like it. It smelled really nice but I don't like foodie scents so I gave it to my mom. She loves it!


I'm so excited to read this! I was hoping it would be back this year.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

New indie shop Three Ten Labs has a Marshmallow Massacre perfume, just came out today. Toasted marshmallow and buttered popcorn notes, and when asked if this was just a copy of Ghost Puffs, she said



> Ghost Puffs has that woody base; this is pure buttery marshmallows. Closer to the mush of goo before the puffed rice goes in when making marshmallow rice squares. My brain associates things in strange ways, so I always thought about what they'd do with all that marshmallow goo after the fact and I always decided it would be nothing but rice krispies treats and smores for years.


http://tenthreelabs.com/shop/perfume-oils/marshmallow-massacre/


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 27, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Sweet potato sounds awesome!


I got a sample of Sweet Potato and it's SOOO amazing.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New indie shop Three Ten Labs has a Marshmallow Massacre perfume, just came out today. Toasted marshmallow and buttered popcorn notes, and when asked if this was just a copy of Ghost Puffs, she said
> 
> http://tenthreelabs.com/shop/perfume-oils/marshmallow-massacre/


I'll be a guinea pig for this one.  I'm SO sad I missed out on Ghost Puffs, so I got a sample of this guy to see how he compares.  If he's good, then I'll get me a big one.  Got my fingers crossed that it's yummy!!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm not sure how I forgot about HoG opening today, but I was lucky enough to still score a few of the autumn scents that I never got around to try. I was surprised some items were still left! I'm holding out for their Yule collection, so I didn't go too crazy this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 27, 2014)

I just bought a full-sized bottle of The Horseman on HoG without trying it first. I've been trying to get a sample and I keep missing them. There were only 4 bottles left so I figured it was now or never. Here's hoping it works on me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I just bought a full-sized bottle of The Horseman on HoG without trying it first. I've been trying to get a sample and I keep missing them. There were only 4 bottles left so I figured it was now or never. Here's hoping it works on me.


Oooh I hope it works! I did that when they first released the collection, as I had no idea if there were going to be restocks, and I'm so glad I did! I have yet to try it in a store to see if I smell rich though  :lol:


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 27, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> And for those of us saving up for some awesome Christmas/Holiday releases. . . here's GDE's line up.  Eeeek!  SO excited.
> 
> *November:*
> 
> ...


Dear Work,

In lieu of sending me my paychecks for the next 3 months as normal, please go ahead and make direct deposits to GDE.

Please and thank you.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

The swatches for Darling Girl's Darling Who collection are SO PRETTY.  :wub:



Spoiler


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The swatches for Darling Girl's Darling Who collection are SO PRETTY.  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Seriously, I'm going to miss eating during the winter.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 27, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Seriously, I'm going to miss eating during the winter.


Eating is highly overrated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And just remember you can go 3 weeks with out food vs 3 days for water or 3 minutes for air! 

I am always ok with not having a collection until I see swatches then I am like MUST BUY NOW!

And the stupid USPS sent my October NM VC back to sender.  I emalied with Carrie over the weekend and they are going to look into why it was sent back (I have a feeling it is laziness on the post office's part, temporary employee or the like)


----------



## Allison H (Oct 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The swatches for Darling Girl's Darling Who collection are SO PRETTY. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I. LOVE. THIS.

This set can't come out quick enough, I've always loved the cartoon and book so much!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

Details on the Hello Waffle monthly box: 



Spoiler



November's box is featuring Life's Entropy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

From reddit:


$25 each month, INCLUDES shipping in this price. Internationals welcome.

Boxes start shipping on the 5th of every month.

Hello Waffle products will go up on the sure on the 15th of every month and are available until the last day of that month (gives non-subscribers a chance to grab them). Reason for the 15th is so that subscribers can get their box without spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They will not be bundled, so you can purchase each item separately.

The box is called Visage because it has items for your eyes, face, and lips. Each month varies in how many products you get but you will always get products to do your entire face.

Yes I am filming some seriously cringeworthy tutorials on how to use these products &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> full disclaimer: I am very awkward and not very good at applying makeup. Especially when trying to film it :3

Annnd probably the most important piece of info: Due to the initial response, Jane and I have worked together to increase the amount of boxes from 25 to 70. So there will be 70 slots open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When can you subscribe? WAFFLE WEDNESDAYYYYYYYY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 9am EST if all goes according to plan


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so glad she took my advice an upped the sub to 70 spots, but 10 of those will only be 1 month, and the rest are a recurring subscription. Oh I hope her site can handle the traffic. Also having to set an alarm for an indie subscription...up at 6AM for me!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm so glad she took my advice an upped the sub to 70 spots, but 10 of those will only be 1 month, and the rest are a recurring subscription. Oh I hope her site can handle the traffic. Also having to set an alarm for an indie subscription...up at 6AM for me!


LoL I set my alarm for it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

Ooh, in that case, I'll have to try for it after all!  I'm unfortunately up and on the bus headed to work at 6am. 

In sad news, I have already lost my VC Coffin Kisser!  I'm trying to decide whether to try to snag another one if there's any overstock or to just accept that the universe doesn't want me to have it.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 27, 2014)

Shit snacks, setting an alarm too. I love her and am praying for a slot!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 27, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Eeps thank you!! I missed Ghost Puffs pumpkin butter (if it was restocked?) but got some things I regretted missing out on in the last go around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't believe I caught this!

And it has already shipped--woohoo!! They must have had really limited stock. Excited to see what my Yule sample is!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

(In I-am-a-space-case news, I keep thinking about how I'm going to have to budget and cut one of my nail subs in order to afford the Espionage box starting up in April.  Uh...  I PREPAID FOR NINE MONTHS ALREADY.  I'm set until January 2016.  I'll probably still cut at least Rainbow Honey soon because I was *very* unimpressed with the October bag.   I think I'm mainly annoyed because they have the *perfect* platform to go bonkers with the weird stuff, and it feels like they're playing it super safe.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (In I-am-a-space-case news, I keep thinking about how I'm going to have to budget and cut one of my nail subs in order to afford the Espionage box starting up in April.  Uh...  I PREPAID FOR NINE MONTHS ALREADY.  I'm set until January 2016.  I'll probably still cut at least Rainbow Honey soon because I was *very* unimpressed with the October bag.   I think I'm mainly annoyed because they have the *perfect* platform to go bonkers with the weird stuff, and it feels like they're playing it super safe.)


I cut them months ago, and I'm happy I did. They have been playing it super safe, and I'm like "girl, you aren't Julep, throw in more glitter!"


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 27, 2014)

PS - my lazy arse finally made it over to the indie swap thread. I. Have. A. Perfume. Problem.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 27, 2014)

Both my samples from Alkemia and my Halloween order from Impulse Cosmetics came today and I couldn't be more excited! most of the Alkemia scents I chose were all very warm, smoky scents but each one is distinct in it's own way. I chose:

-Attar Al Oudh

-Burning Roses

-Falling Stars on Winter Solstice

-Las Soladeres

-Les Mysteres

-Moroccan Tea

And it wasn't until AFTER I placed my order that I realized I accidentally requested six samples when it is actually a five-sample pack. I know it's not much but it always impresses me when shop owners do these things for us, because it's money out of their own pocket. It wouldn't have hurt my feelings at all if they'd contacted me about the extra but the fact that it was no big deal makes me kind of stupid happy, I don't know. Anyways.

I am SUPER excited to try them, especially Moroccan Tea and Las Soladeres. My Impulse order was also exciting because OMG these shadows. So, so gorgeous. I'm also pumped to wear the lipstick, it is such a warm orange, I think it will be amazing with some of the neutral eye looks I want to do. Anyways, here is a terrible swatch picture (it was already dark when I picked up the mail, so this was taken indoors under my normal soft white bulbs).



Spoiler









From bottom:

PumpKing Metalluxe Lipstick

Spell Bound eyeshadow

Harvested eyeshadow

Ughh it is so hard to tell, but Spell Bound is an amazing deep plum with pink shift and blue and turquoise shimmer. Harvested is just as gorgeous, a burnt orange with a MEGA gold shift. So, so pretty and I hope I can be creative enough to come up with a way to wear them both at the same time because I need to. :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 27, 2014)

Ugh.  I was hoping HW went up on the 1st (Sat).  I am away from home at trial.  We don't have court this Wednesday, so may be I will be lucky enough to not have any fire drills at that time.  The good news is the internet speed in this office is amazing, even on the visitor network.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok after some catch up:

One, booooooooo at missing the haus of gloi restock. I needs the pumpkin eater but I think I'm SOL until next year.

Two, WANT hello waffle but I have like zero dollars after vacation and I don't want to make my credit card cry. But DECEMBER SHALL BE MINE.

Three, after being on vacation without any indies, I am fully planning on looking like a disco ball at work tomorrow. I. Need. Glitter.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

Limited samples are available on Limnit Lipsticks now! https://www.etsy.com/shop/LimnitLipsticks



> Colors will be released in groups each week now though November 6th (when all colors will be available again). If you place an order in the first two batches and want me to hold the order until all the colors you want are available, write a note in the " note to seller" box asking me to place your order on hold. I will wait until November 10th to ship your order all together (or sooner if you notify me that you are finished shopping) and refund any shipping overage.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

OMG, guys, I was just gifted an I Am Groot (now I can use my own original jar with abandon because I won't be running out any time, like, *ever*!) AND and It's Gonna Be May!  The latter is just a partial, but it's in the original jar with Justin Timberlake's noodle hair!  SO SPARKLY!  I didn't think there was any way I would ever get my hands on it, and someone just randomly sent it to me as part of a Halloween present!

(The other shadows in the present:  Sample jars of Shiro Yzma's Essence of Llama and Alkahestry as well as sample jars of All Natural Face's Spring Mist, Purple Gold, and Cherry Bomb.  Ugh, the duochrome in that last one is *stunning* in the jar.  I'll have to wait to swatch it until I can take photos in the daylight, so probably not until this weekend.)

(And now Ed is eating the packing peanuts -- cornstarch-based -- from my Grisly Grimoires package.  And Oz has joined him in snacking.  Silly kitties.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (And now Ed is eating the packing peanuts -- cornstarch-based -- from my Grisly Grimoires package.  And Oz has joined him in snacking.  Silly kitties.)


So jealous you have yours already, I was silly and didn't preorder, but mine hasn't even shipped yet. I emailed about it, trying to make sure I would get it before Halloween, and she said she'd try. Well, here it is, Monday before Halloween and it still hasn't shipped. I emailed again tonight asking about it, so I really hope it gets here in time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So jealous you have yours already, I was silly and didn't preorder, but mine hasn't even shipped yet. I emailed about it, trying to make sure I would get it before Halloween, and she said she'd try. Well, here it is, Monday before Halloween and it still hasn't shipped. I emailed again tonight asking about it, so I really hope it gets here in time.


From the FB group it sounds like MAYBE some orders were shipped out but tracking hasn't been sent out yet? I hope you get yours in time!

Mine just shipped today and I preordered. Scheduled to get here on Halloween on Friday. 

Not a huge deal. I mean, I can wear Halloween colors any time. But it would have been nice to have it a liiiittle bit in advance, you know?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Mine just shipped today and I preordered. Scheduled to get here on Halloween on Friday.
> 
> Not a huge deal. I mean, I can wear Halloween colors any time. But it would have been nice to have it a liiiittle bit in advance, you know?


Yeah what the heck, this is specifically why I asked if I would be getting mine in time, well there goes that then. I don't think mine will be here unless she did ship it and I just haven't received tracking yet. I hope so.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

I really wish companies would release their Halloween stuff in September.  The *idea* of releasing stuff during the month of October is admirable, but unless you're getting it shipped out *immediately*, it doesn't leave the purchaser with much time leading up to the holiday.  And, yeah, you can use this stuff year-round, but, hell, if that's the case, why bother having seasonal/holiday collections in the first place?  I like to build the entire *month* of October around Halloween stuff. 

And if TAT suddenly shoots up to three to four weeks during holiday releases, and if a company is releasing a Halloween collection, why not take that lengthy delay into consideration when planning the Halloween collection and release it a few weeks earlier?  It's one thing to have Halloween stuff out at Target in August.  It's another when you are placing the order in September and know you won't be getting your order for a month.  AND THEN there's the part where companies have short autumn/Halloween runs because they have to turn around and get ready for Yule, so they either instantly sell out their autumn collection or run it for only a very brief window even though there's almost two months left of autumn.  Ugh.  *So* annoying. 

Ahem.  I think I'll take my cranky butt to bed now.  I planned on crashing out an hour ago, and then I got distracted by something I now can't recall and forgot to go to bed.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 28, 2014)

From it+a's Facebook:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So jealous you have yours already, I was silly and didn't preorder, but mine hasn't even shipped yet. I emailed about it, trying to make sure I would get it before Halloween, and she said she'd try. Well, here it is, Monday before Halloween and it still hasn't shipped. I emailed again tonight asking about it, so I really hope it gets here in time.


I preordered and haven't gotten shipping yet, either. :/ I'm kinda agreeing with @@meaganola there doesn't seem to be good time management going to the releases of some of these collections.

Edit: In the time it took me to check my e-mail, take a shower, check MUT, and check my e-mail again I got my shipping. :lol: So, I apologize for speaking out of turn, LOL.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I preordered and haven't gotten shipping yet, either. :/ I'm kinda agreeing with @@meaganola there doesn't seem to be good time management going to the releases of some of these collections.
> 
> Edit: In the time it took me to check my e-mail, take a shower, check MUT, and check my e-mail again I got my shipping. :lol: So, I apologize for speaking out of turn, LOL.


Yeah I had a big plan to blog a bunch of the Halloween releases this week, and so far I still don't have this one, and my untrackable Femme Fatale order isn't here yet. At least the Femme Fatale order shipped, but I can't track it, and I really have no idea if it's close or not. It took a really long time to figure out how I was possibly going to get all these reviews done in time, and it's just really disappointing when I have 2 that might not be here this week.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I had a big plan to blog a bunch of the Halloween releases this week, and so far I still don't have this one, and my untrackable Femme Fatale order isn't here yet. At least the Femme Fatale order shipped, but I can't track it, and I really have no idea if it's close or not. It took a really long time to figure out how I was possibly going to get all these reviews done in time, and it's just really disappointing when I have 2 that might not be here this week.


When did your Femme Fatale ship?  I have placed three orders with them and I think I received all of them in under two weeks from shipping.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really wish companies would release their Halloween stuff in September. The *idea* of releasing stuff during the month of October is admirable, but unless you're getting it shipped out *immediately*, it doesn't leave the purchaser with much time leading up to the holiday. And, yeah, you can use this stuff year-round, but, hell, if that's the case, why bother having seasonal/holiday collections in the first place? I like to build the entire *month* of October around Halloween stuff.
> 
> And if TAT suddenly shoots up to three to four weeks during holiday releases, and if a company is releasing a Halloween collection, why not take that lengthy delay into consideration when planning the Halloween collection and release it a few weeks earlier? It's one thing to have Halloween stuff out at Target in August. It's another when you are placing the order in September and know you won't be getting your order for a month. AND THEN there's the part where companies have short autumn/Halloween runs because they have to turn around and get ready for Yule, so they either instantly sell out their autumn collection or run it for only a very brief window even though there's almost two months left of autumn. .


I agree. I received a shipping update on Friday, hasn't moved. No way will I be receiving it before Halloween. I ordered at 2 weeks ago...

On another note...it's been 5 weeks since my VD order. Shouldn't have placed it...but 60% off sucked me in. I've messaged her twice and while she's very nice...at what point do I message her again? I understand some of you have been waiting since July... :/


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 28, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I agree. I received a shipping update on Friday, hasn't moved. No way will I be receiving it before Halloween. I ordered at 2 weeks ago...
> 
> On another note...it's been 5 weeks since my VD order. Shouldn't have placed it...but 60% off sucked me in. I've messaged her twice and while she's very nice...at what point do I message her again? I understand some of you have been waiting since July... :/


when was the last time you messaged her? if it was a week or more you should probably send another message. She's been either refunding people or sending out orders but it looks like you need to bug her or she loses momentum and lets things slide.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

Still have not heard a word on Victorian Disco either, just sent her another message on reddit since she responded there pretty quickly, however I was "down for a repack" 11 days ago, and I haven't heard a peep since. 

I honestly don't know what to do at this point, can I still file a dispute with my credit card? I paid via paypal, but with a credit card. I'm out of patience with her. I'm almost 100% sure at this point she completely lost my order (as in, she has no idea what I even ordered) and therefore can not send it out. There is no other explination at this point.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 28, 2014)

She just wrote back and basically said that she's finishing the order and will let me know when she's finished. Soooo...thank you for writing back but it's another non answer.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> She just wrote back and basically said that she's finishing the order and will let me know when she's finished. Soooo...thank you for writing back but it's another non answer.


Yep, got the same response. I mean in my head I think "at least it's A response" but really I should expect more. She did tell me she "should be done" within the next 7 days....which I am taking to mean another month, minimum.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

was there a sneak peek into Haus of Gloi's scents this upcoming sunday?  I am looking forward to their yule scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> When did your Femme Fatale ship?  I have placed three orders with them and I think I received all of them in under two weeks from shipping.


The 16th I ordered the first day the Halloween set went up. Just hoping it gets here before the 30th. Untrackable international packages are stressful for me!



biancardi said:


> was there a sneak peek into Haus of Gloi's scents this upcoming sunday?  I am looking forward to their yule scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a newsletter going out today, probably within the next 2 hours or so.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva thank you!!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2014)

I almost hope I hate it all so I can stop spending money, but that's a big lie.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

I just got the HoG email!!! GIVE THEM ALL TO ME!!!!!

Edit: OMG Fancy Bread. I WANT ALL THE FANCY BREADS.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

ok nevermind, its huge and bsquared beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I NEEED:
Fancy Bread
Sweet Potato Treat
ALL the butterbombs
peppermint cookie and chai lip balms
!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

It's here!



> Yule Release Coming November 2nd, Noon PST!
> 
> Hey everyone! Yule release is next weekend. This year we didn't stray too far from last years release, but Hearth is back after much demand! A couple things you'll find different this year are: Three Treasures is going to be slightly different than our original formula. Months ago we had a supplier close shop and this is one of the blends that lost it's main component. It's still great and quite close to the original. We use a premium frankincense essential oil in it that is simply phenomenal in my humble opinion! Hearth is also slightly different and I improved the blend. More nutty (in a chestnuts on an open fire kinda way) less bread and a good balance of apple and orange. It's yummy!
> 
> ...


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> ok nevermind, its huge and bsquared beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


bwwwhahahah at us both editing. Meagnola's gots us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2014)

EGG NOGGIN WHIPPED SOAAAAP


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> EGG NOGGIN WHIPPED SOAAAAP


YASSS I want that. And ALL THE FANCY BREAD. And Sweet Potato. And maybe one of the juniper ones. OMG my poor wallet. Poor, sad, wallet.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The 16th I ordered the first day the Halloween set went up. Just hoping it gets here before the 30th. Untrackable international packages are stressful for me!


 Ah, I ordered the same day and I think I got mine last Thursday or Friday.  I just ordered sample sizes though, so it was an envelope not a box.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> YASSS I want that. And ALL THE FANCY BREAD. And Sweet Potato. And maybe one of the juniper ones. OMG my poor wallet. Poor, sad, wallet.


Fancy Bread sounds amaze tooooo. Maybe as a lotion for me!! I must contain myself and really only try to get like 2-3 things. I might get cray and do FS blind eggnoggin whipped soap?!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

And..shitballs...I just realized next Saturday I am going to one of those paint while you drink things from 12-3, which is probably when it will go live!  Please oh please be Friday or Sunday!!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And..shitballs...I just realized next Saturday I am going to one of those paint while you drink things from 12-3, which is probably when it will go live!  Please oh please be Friday or Sunday!!


It's the 2nd, you are in the clear!! Noon PST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And..shitballs...I just realized next Saturday I am going to one of those paint while you drink things from 12-3, which is probably when it will go live! Please oh please be Friday or Sunday!!


Are you talking about Haus of Gloi? It's this Sunday, the 2nd.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

I am going to get

samples `  hearth

full size ` snow wolf, three treasures. rosy cheeked. wintervale and plotters breakfast

butterbombs - silver fir, sugar plum

I want lip balms - but am on a no-buy lip balm

yeah!!  I cannot wait


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> It's the 2nd, you are in the clear!! Noon PST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





meaganola said:


> Are you talking about Haus of Gloi? It's this Sunday, the 2nd.


Praise Jesus! Those pesky subject lines and their useful information.... :laughno:  I just saw the "next weekend" part.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Ah, I ordered the same day and I think I got mine last Thursday or Friday.  I just ordered sample sizes though, so it was an envelope not a box.


I only got sample sizes too, I think everyone else here already got theirs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

And for HoG, I'm making a game plan. I know I need everything, sample perfumes for all the main scents, and then some whipped soaps and pumpkin butters, but I have to decide which ones. And of course all the butter bombs, and I think all the lip balms too. This week is going to get expensive.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 28, 2014)

Lucky for me, I didn't care for the things I ordered from HoG. Don't hate me!! I may just have different taste in scents. I also hate trying to open the vials, do you guys repackage yours?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 28, 2014)

Eeps!! Okay, working on an HoG game plan....

Hearth: just a perfume sample (though depending on how the nuts and benzoin play on my skin, watch me love it!)

Snow Wolf: just a perfume sample

Eggnoggin: Perfume sample, whipped soap (or maybe bubbling scrub sample?), pumpkin butter sample

Wintervale: Perfume sample 

Fancy Bread: Perfume sample, whipped soap, pumpkin butter sample

Sweet Potato bread: Perfume sample, pumpkin butter sample

Butterbombs: Gingerbread, Sugar Cookie

Okay that doesn't look so bad to me?? I mean I arguably shouldn't get any pumpkin butters at all, but I've really been loving them as the weather gets colder! 

Only problem is I have a friend staying with us on Saturday night/Sunday day. I'm not sure if I want to explain the crazy world of indie releases to her, so I'll have to find a way to discretely stalk the upload!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 28, 2014)

So far my HoG list just says "HEARTHS, HEARTHS, HEARTHS" and then there are some exclamations points and a little bit of glitter.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Lucky for me, I didn't care for the things I ordered from HoG. Don't hate me!! I may just have different taste in scents. I also hate trying to open the vials, do you guys repackage yours?


Nope but here's my trick: Trying to wiggle the cap off, does work, but it hurts my fingers. Instead try to just pull it off sideways, it should just pop off then.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 28, 2014)

Super pumped about the HoG release! My wishlist:

- Hearth perfume sample (Benzoin doesn't mix well with me, but everything else sounds so good!)

- Snow Wolf mini Pumpkin Butter and perfume sample

- Three Treasures perfume oil (full)

- Eggnoggin mini Pumpkin Butter and perfume sample

- Wintervale Whipped Soap and perfume oil (full)

- Plotter's Breakfast perfume oil (full)

Hopefully I can get in early enough to get the sample sizes I want, but if it comes down to it, I will buy full sizes of everything to get what I want. I am _that_ excited. :w00t:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am going to get
> 
> samples `  hearth
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, good choices!! I might add a sample of wintervale in my mix. And tho I have so many lipbalms, let's be real, I'm going to pick up another one. 

Ugh, I wish I had a bath so I could get in on the butterbombs!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ugh, I wish I had a bath so I could get in on the butterbombs!


You could always get some for a foot soak, I have heard some seriously great things about them, and the ones I have (but haven't used yet) smell great!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 28, 2014)

Why. I figured I wasn't going to like anything from the Yule release...but no. I want it all!!! Bye bye no-buy


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Why. I figured I wasn't going to like anything from the Yule release...but no. I want it all!!! Bye bye no-buy


Protip: Always assume you will want everything. It will be a huge relief when you realize you actually don't.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 28, 2014)

Hearth - whipped soap.
Snow Wolf - perfume sample, pumpkin butter
*Fancy Bread - perfume sample, pumpkin butter*​

Plotters Breakfast - perfume sample, pumpkin butter​


Chai and Rosy Lips Balms!
 
This isn't terrible! I'll probably ditch one or two of the pumpkin butters and try to grab *something* in an emulsifying scrub.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmm I'm relieved that nothing from Yule is a must-have for me.  Maybe a few of the butterbombs if I can manage but nothing else is calling me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

I wanted to mention that the items missing from my original VD order have processed through the post office, so hopefully once that arrives I can finally be done with the company.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going to need all of the snow wolf and wintervale.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2014)

@@BSquared your VD saga is seriously the most ridiculous of them all. It enrages me. 

In regards to HoG....my poor, poor wallet. 

My problem with bath/body products is that I like to layer myself in the same scent. So, I always like to have shower gel or soap, lotion, and perfume or spray. And preferably scrub! It gets expensive. 

Snow Wolf and Wintervale are absolute must haves. Hearth &amp; Fancy Bread are probablies. Rosie Cheeked &amp; Eggnogin are maybes. And the others I'll probably atleast get in perfume samples so I can smell them.


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 28, 2014)

Snow Wolf sounds absolutely wonderful. But then so does Wintervale and Fancy Bread. Hnnnggg, I want it all!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> EGG NOGGIN WHIPPED SOAAAAP


Just wanted to let you know, RetroCreamsPerfume has a Pumpkin Eggnog whipped soap. There are a few others out there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It smells deeeeeelicious


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 28, 2014)

Double postni' 

1. I wish I could enjoy butters and scented lotions and all that, but my psoriasis makes it impossible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get away with perfumes and fragranced soaps (the soaps on special occasions), but otherwise they make my skin break out in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Tomorrow is that Hello Waffle thing, right?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh my wallet. My poor sad wallet. I'm going to try for HW. I'm always down for some indie madness. And HoG. I don't even know what to do.

In other news, I broke out my Shiro NBC shadows for the first time and am now watching the movie to celebrate.

::Kidnap the Sandy Claws::


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@BSquared your VD saga is seriously the most ridiculous of them all. It enrages me.
> 
> In regards to HoG....my poor, poor wallet.
> 
> ...


Hey, at least I haven't been waiting since JANUARY like someone at imam. Still LAME. 
And YES THIS! I feel like my soap can't clash with my lotion but who wants boring unscented soap?? I'm going to try to stick to mini sizes and I'm half way contemplating skipping this initial release in hopes of a restock....with the sephora sale coming there's some mainstream stuff I legit need whereas I don't NEED any body stuff right now....and I figure there will be at least one restock before Christmas....hopefully.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 28, 2014)

I recently got on the Haus of Gloi bandwagon (thanks enablers!) so I haven't experienced a release yet--do new products go super fast like some other companies?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 28, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I recently got on the Haus of Gloi bandwagon (thanks enablers!) so I haven't experienced a release yet--do new products go super fast like some other companies?


Yes, yes they do!


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 28, 2014)

just got shipping confirmation for my HoG order which was placed yesterday!!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> It's the 2nd, you are in the clear!! Noon PST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo...that'll fall during my hair appointment. I hope they have great wifi, here's to cell phone shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> just got shipping confirmation for my HoG order which was placed yesterday!!



 I was going to order a full sized Elevenses perfume oil and a few sample sized perfume oils I've been wanting to try but was turned off when I went on their site and saw the current TAT.  Now I'm tempted to order though... Hmm...  :unsure2:

eta:  Who am I kidding.  I ordered it.  Hoping I have good luck with quick shipping as well!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

Desperately trying to not snark in the VD future-of-the-company survey.  What I really think she should do:  A subscription, with a set number of slots.  Figure out how many packages she can get sent out over the course of, say, four days.  Prepare that many sets of whatever she's sending that particular month and have it all ready to just slap on the labels *before she opens the subs for signups*.  Other companies (NM) can handle getting subs ready after the signup window, but I don't think she can.

In semi-related news, I just watched a video review of the October i+ta sub, and the person received the sample version -- but she received clamshells.  I also receive the sample sub, but I received jars.  I even checked to see what the full-sized sub looked like because I thought I received the wrong one, but those jars looked different from what I ended up with, so I figured she just sent out larger jars for the sample people since the sub was going on hiatus.  And now I've found a review that said that the blogger contacted Linda because the blogger was also expecting clamshells, and Linda said she's trying jars this month.  Wacky.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I was going to order a full sized Elevenses perfume oil and a few sample sized perfume oils I've been wanting to try but was turned off when I went on their site and saw the current TAT.  Now I'm tempted to order though... Hmm...  :unsure2:
> 
> *eta:  Who am I kidding.  I ordered it.  Hoping I have good luck with quick shipping as well!*


I recently placed a HoG order when they had a two- to three-week TAT posted.  It shipped in four days.  They seem to be way off in their TAT estimates, but in a good way.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 28, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I was going to order a full sized Elevenses perfume oil and a few sample sized perfume oils I've been wanting to try but was turned off when I went on their site and saw the current TAT. Now I'm tempted to order though... Hmm... :unsure2:
> 
> eta: Who am I kidding. I ordered it. Hoping I have good luck with quick shipping as well!


If it makes you feel better, my orders have never taken as long as the stated tat. Even with the fall release and ordering on release day when I'm sure they were swamped, it was about 7 business days.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> If it makes you feel better, my orders have never taken as long as the stated tat. Even with the fall release and ordering on release day when I'm sure they were swamped, it was about 7 business days.


Same here.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the input!  I feel like the last time (and my first) time ordering with them the TAT was pretty close to what was on their site.  It's good to know that it could be sooner than that at times.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm on the Fancy Bread bandwagon!!!  Holy mackerel!  I want it all.  ha ha ha.  But I'm trying to be a good girl &amp; save for Christmas.  Ugh.  It's SO HARD.

What are the butter bombs?  They have a Marzipan one &amp; I know I have to have it for that alone, but I don't even know what it is.  ha ha ha.  (Marzipan reminds me of Christmas in Germany. . . . oh how I miss living in Germany!!!!  It's my favorite "treat" when I can find authentic German Marzipan &amp; I love love love the smell!)


----------



## Allison H (Oct 29, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm on the Fancy Bread bandwagon!!! Holy mackerel! I want it all. ha ha ha. But I'm trying to be a good girl &amp; save for Christmas. Ugh. It's SO HARD.
> 
> What are the butter bombs? They have a Marzipan one &amp; I know I have to have it for that alone, but I don't even know what it is. ha ha ha. (Marzipan reminds me of Christmas in Germany. . . . oh how I miss living in Germany!!!! It's my favorite "treat" when I can find authentic German Marzipan &amp; I love love love the smell!)


This is HoG's description of the butter bombs:

Toss these little scoops in hot bath water for a fizzy, slightly foamy and decadently moisturizing bath. Crumble under running bath water for best results! Please be cautious when moving around or standing in the tub, these little bombs can make things slippery!

I really enjoy them, I've tried a few of them now (from the fall collection). They bubble up a bit, and leave my skin very moisturized. I've only tried them during a bath, but I think someone also mentioned using them for a foot soak/bath, which they'd also work wonderfully for that as well.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 29, 2014)

For those of you who have tried Cocoapink shampoos and conditioners, which is your favorite?

I'm thinking about just going ahead and getting both kinds of shampoo (princess poo and the clarifying shampoo), but there are lots of conditioners to choose from. My hair isn't terribly dry, but it could use some conditioner now and then. I feel like the cream conditioners in the tub might be a bit much for my hair, but I was wondering if anyone has tried the bottled conditioners?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> For those of you who have tried Cocoapink shampoos and conditioners, which is your favorite?
> 
> I'm thinking about just going ahead and getting both kinds of shampoo (princess poo and the clarifying shampoo), but there are lots of conditioners to choose from. My hair isn't terribly dry, but it could use some conditioner now and then. I feel like the cream conditioners in the tub might be a bit much for my hair, but I was wondering if anyone has tried the bottled conditioners?


I've only tried the Princess Poo Shampoo (which I love!), and the Argan Therapy Creme' Conditioner which worked fine for my hair (which is dry but fine in texture). I think the Argan Therapy Creme' Conditioner would be fine for your hair, and wouldn't weigh it down (like I believe CP's thicker conditioners might do).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

I THINK I just subscribed to the Hello Waffle box? That was much, much easier than I anticipated.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello Waffle is up 2 minutes early GO GO GO!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

GOT IT! I can't believe nothing crashed!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

Got mine, easier than I thought!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 29, 2014)

Got mine! Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

YAY I'm so happy so many of us got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 29, 2014)

I got one too! It's so casual that I can't believe it's real. But I have a PayPal receipt!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 29, 2014)

Got mine!!! YAAAYYY!!! This easy process makes up for always missing the NM VC!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a feeling the price tag is what makes it easier to get this one. Maybe a little bit of unknown quantity (I don't think people went bonkers over the VC until the value started getting out), but mostly the fact that it costs even more than Glossybox. And also the part where it's ass o'clock in the morning on the West Coast.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And also the part where it's ass o'clock in the morning on the West Coast.


Speaking of, I have sleep and kitty cuddles to get back to. Glad everyone snagged one!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of, I have sleep and kitty cuddles to get back to. Glad everyone snagged one!


SO JEALOUS. I leave for work at 5:45 in the morning. I've broken out the bright pink polarfleece already due to the safety factor. (And also because it dries more quickly than cotton, and the rainy season is in full force.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

I totally got up and went to work an hour early, because work=Mac daddy servers.  Looks like I could have easily ordered from my phone under the covers haha.  Puppy was not happy about being forced to get up early and sent outside in the 37 degree darkness.  :blush:


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> For those of you who have tried Cocoapink shampoos and conditioners, which is your favorite?
> 
> I'm thinking about just going ahead and getting both kinds of shampoo (princess poo and the clarifying shampoo), but there are lots of conditioners to choose from. My hair isn't terribly dry, but it could use some conditioner now and then. I feel like the cream conditioners in the tub might be a bit much for my hair, but I was wondering if anyone has tried the bottled conditioners?


I got both shampoos and honestly I cant tell the difference (other than that one is clear and the other isn't). They both feel like clarifying shampoos to me but leave my hair soft and not stripped of moisture. I really like them.  Have not tried the conditioners yet because I don't like the scent I got.  I would recommend getting the same scents in whatever shampoo/conditioner you get because the scent does not last long with the shampoo (all the scent is basically gone once you rinse).  BUT it is magical while you are lathering   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 29, 2014)

Oops I didn't realize hello waffle was today. I can't wait to see what you ladies get!!


----------



## Imberis (Oct 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got both shampoos and honestly I cant tell the difference (other than that one is clear and the other isn't). They both feel like clarifying shampoos to me but leave my hair soft and not stripped of moisture. I really like them.  Have not tried the conditioners yet because I don't like the scent I got.  I would recommend getting the same scents in whatever shampoo/conditioner you get because the scent does not last long with the shampoo (all the scent is basically gone once you rinse).  BUT it is magical while you are lathering   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


Thank you! That's a good tip about getting the same scent. My hair is pretty bad at holding onto scent, so maybe that would help.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Oops I didn't realize hello waffle was today. I can't wait to see what you ladies get!!


Me too!!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Oops I didn't realize hello waffle was today. I can't wait to see what you ladies get!!


I'll join the group living vicariously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly, I'm kind of glad I wasn't able to sign up.  I got my Shiro order and all my NM stuff and I'm just about out of storage space.  I need to pause on eyeshadows and blushes for a while.  I've approved myself for $50 worth of Haus of Gloi Yule stuff, and an order of GDE Foil Me and Glitter Glue so I have more options for using my currently huge stash!

Speaking of Haus of Gloi, between Rosy Cheeked and Wintervale, which do you think would be more foresty?  I want pine tree smells!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Speaking of Haus of Gloi, between Rosy Cheeked and Wintervale, which do you think would be more foresty?  I want pine tree smells!


I haven't smelled Wintervale, but I don't think Rosy Cheeked smells foresty at all..I mostly get the grapefruit out of it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

My NM Halloween order is out for delivery--two days earlier than expected!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay I hate to be a gwumpy bear,  but I'm a little salty. 5AM West Coast time!? Not even, 4:48 in the morning!? I really, really wish Hello Waffle would be more considerate of where everyone lives. I know many are at work at 11am, but no one is up at 4:48 unless you have an odd-shift job or chiild. I wake up at 6. There's just no way. 

I thought it was 8amPST, and I should have double-checked, but if I had known this esterday I would have been just as annoyed. I REALLY wanted to try this one.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I haven't smelled Wintervale, but I don't think Rosy Cheeked smells foresty at all..I mostly get the grapefruit out of it.


What @ said. I was a little scared of the evergreen in RC, and I can't pick it up. I do have a feeling that Snow Wolf is going to be the most foresty out of everything in the release.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay I hate to be a gwumpy bear, but I'm a little salty. 5AM West Coast time!? Not even, 4:48 in the morning!? I really, really wish Hello Waffle would be more considerate of where everyone lives. I know many are at work at 11am, but no one is up at 4:48 unless you have an odd-shift job or chiild. I wake up at 6. There's just no way.
> 
> I thought it was 8amPST, and I should have double-checked, but if I had known this esterday I would have been just as annoyed. I REALLY wanted to try this one.


It was 6am, not 5am, and I got in at 5:58 (I tried earlier than that, and I didn't see it before that.) There were still slots a solid ten minutes later, so they went quickly, but not as lightning-quickly as GDE/NM/i+ta.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

It was 6am, not 5am, and I got in at 5:58 (I tried earlier than that, and I didn't see it before that.) There were still slots a solid ten minutes later, so they went quickly, but not as lightning-quickly as GDE/NM/i+ta.
Wha time does MUT run on? I thought that because that's when it said everyone was posting when they got it. I'm not signed in on my phone, though. Today is actually my day off, and I was prepared to wake up at 8am on my day off (even though I was up late taking care of a sick dog + boyfriend with flu- EXHAUSTING AND PAINFUL TO WATCH). I think 12PMEST is a good rule of thumb, but you can't make everyone happy, I guess. 

I still think it's too early, though. Girls here had to specifically wake up and go back to sleep to get it. I think 12pmEST is a good, golden rule time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> It was 6am, not 5am, and I got in at 5:58 (I tried earlier than that, and I didn't see it before that.) There were still slots a solid ten minutes later, so they went quickly, but not as lightning-quickly as GDE/NM/i+ta.
> *Wha time does MUT run on?* I thought that because that's when it said everyone was posting when they got it. I'm not signed in on my phone, though. Today is actually my day off, and I was prepared to wake up at 8am on my day off (even though I was up late taking care of a sick dog + boyfriend with flu- EXHAUSTING AND PAINFUL TO WATCH). I think 12PMEST is a good rule of thumb, but you can't make everyone happy, I guess.
> 
> I still think it's too early, though. Girls here had to specifically wake up and go back to sleep to get it. I think 12pmEST is a good, golden rule time.


Whatever time you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a setting. I don't remember what the default time is, but I changed mine to central.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm only awake right now because my hubby woke me up dumping all his change out earlier. :angry: I'm not sorry about missing out on the Hello Waffle box - TBH, I was a bit put off by the "whole face" concept. I don't know, and maybe I am just weird, but while I don't mind ever at all getting eyeshadows without knowing the colors, or maybe a blush or a lip product, an entire box of face products that I have no idea if they will work for me kind of makes me nervous, especially when it is what, in the $25 or so range?

It may be harder to get in the future, but I definitely want to check out a couple of the releases before I go for it. I could be picky, but I like to think or myself as practical, LOL. B)

ETA: I'm not so good at typing, and even worse at 8am. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whatever time you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a setting. I don't remember what the default time is, but I changed mine to central.


Yeah I was wondering what the default setting was. 

MY FRUSTRATION BLINDED ME TO A PORTAL 2 CHALLENGE THAT WAS REALLY SIMPLE. It shouldn't have taken me 10 minutes to figure it out!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 29, 2014)

So I may have ordered *2* of the Hello Waffle subs just becuase I figured some people might miss out on it.  I figure it will be good swapping material, especially since I always seem to miss out on the HoG seasonal items in anything other than oils.  So if you missed this, keep an eye out on the Indie trade thread after we start receiving them


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Hello Waffle:

Heeeey, it's Waffle Wednesday. WHERE IS THE WAFFLE PHOTO?

Love,

another person owned by a gray kitty (and a black kitty, but the gray one is the behemoth)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 29, 2014)

Forgot to set my alarm for Hello Waffles sub but that's okay. Even though I didn't get that sub, I'm still cancelling birchbox because I think I'm burned out on their samples. I'd much rather use that money for indie garb


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

Got my NM Grisly Grimoires!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I'm most excited about the COTM, Creepy Great Light. I want to put it on so badly but I'm teaching a class in a few hours and I wore neutrals today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, tomorrow! It's going on!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

From Life's Entropy regarding the HW box (via reddit):

*For those who missed out the first box:* On November 15, Christine and I will sell all the individual items in the box on our respective sites (HW items on hers, LE on mine). While it is more of a hassle, you can still get the items from the box so you won't be missing out on much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whatever time you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a setting. I don't remember what the default time is, but I changed mine to central.



Ohh.  That's good to know.  For me, the time always comes up as Pacific time on here.  I'm happy to know I can change it considering I live on the east coast.

eta: um durr.  It's like right on the first page on settings.  Don't know where I've been all this time.


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> From Life's Entropy regarding the HW box (via reddit):
> 
> *For those who missed out the first box:* On November 15, Christine and I will sell all the individual items in the box on our respective sites (HW items on hers, LE on mine). While it is more of a hassle, you can still get the items from the box so you won't be missing out on much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I understand wanting to make your customers happy, but making everything that is in the box available for individual sale kind of takes away the point of having a box.  If they aren't exclusive, why not wait for the individual items to go up for sale and just pick the colors you really want.  Chances are good that I won't feel like I need every item every month and I may end up spending less total dollars than I would for the sub.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't try for the Hello Waffle sub but I am happy so many of us on here got it!!

Also...the time difference thing is almost NEVER in the EST favor. I have stayed up until 3am to catch things that launch at midnight PST so many times!

I do feel bad that it didn't work out, @@ohsailor! Next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see what you guys get. I 100000% forgot today was Wednesday and was planning on getting up tomorrow, oh well!

While $25 does seem a bit high, if it's a full size Lip Theory, full size blush, full size eyeshadow, that's a pretty good deal. I love HW's blush and eyeshadow quality. Have only tried  sample of Lip Theory and am enjoying it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I understand wanting to make your customers happy, but making everything that is in the box available for individual sale kind of takes away the point of having a box.  If they aren't exclusive, why not wait for the individual items to go up for sale and just pick the colors you really want.  Chances are good that I won't feel like I need every item every month and I may end up spending less total dollars than I would for the sub.


I think the point is that overall the box will be much cheaper compared to getting them all separately. Also you'll still have to pay shipping. It might be cheaper if you only want one or two items, but if you want everything from the sub it will be more expensive piecemeal.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone had experience canceling one item from a Haus of Gloi order? I have had bad luck getting in touch with them in the past, but new events have made the item unnecessary and I'd rather the money go elsewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 29, 2014)

Queen Bee apothecary has reopened on Etsy - and they have a code for 10% off with code HALLOWEEN10, no order minimum.  They have a huge catalog of products and have mini and sample sizes for most of them.  The listings are not organized that well but the products sound pretty good and there are full ingredient listings for most products.  I made a small order which included a sample size of vegan deodorant - I've been looking for a new brand and Bunny Butt, which is the other brand I know of that makes a similar product, only offers full sizes at $15.  The sample size I got from Queen Bee was $3.50.  Their shipping is also reasonable, starts at $2.50 and goes up depending on weight.  They also have perfumes and skincare products, all of which look very affordably priced.  This is my first order with them, I'll update you guys when I get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think the point is that overall the box will be much cheaper compared to getting them all separately. Also you'll still have to pay shipping. It might be cheaper if you only want one or two items, but if you want everything from the sub it will be more expensive piecemeal.


Considering how many unopened items I have from my other indie subs, I know I would rarely, if ever, want the whole month if I ordered them separately.  And part of the appeal of subs to me has always been the exclusivity factor.  I guess she is still only selling the items for a short period of time (15th-end of month) but it takes some of the thrill of succeeding at the hunt away.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Considering how many unopened items I have from my other indie subs, I know I would rarely, if ever, want the whole month if I ordered them separately.  And part of the appeal of subs to me has always been the exclusivity factor.  I guess she is still only selling the items for a short period of time (15th-end of month) but it takes some of the thrill of succeeding at the hunt away.


Yeah perhaps. I think it's a good move though after she was only going to do 25, and pretty much everyone but her realized that wasn't enough. And even with the 70 it sold out in what 20 minutes? I will wait to reserve judgement until it gets here, but I think it's going to be a great value. I will probably want everything in it, so it's good for me. But if you end up wanting one of the items from HW and one from LE, that's $9 in shipping right there. So I think even if you don't like everything in the box, the rest will be good gift/trade material, and still a good value if you only like a few of the items.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Queen Bee apothecary has reopened on Etsy - and they have a code for 10% off with code HALLOWEEN10, no order minimum.  They have a huge catalog of products and have mini and sample sizes for most of them.  The listings are not organized that well but the products sound pretty good and there are full ingredient listings for most products.  I made a small order which included a sample size of vegan deodorant - I've been looking for a new brand and Bunny Butt, which is the other brand I know of that makes a similar product, only offers full sizes at $15.  The sample size I got from Queen Bee was $3.50.  Their shipping is also reasonable, starts at $2.50 and goes up depending on weight.  They also have perfumes and skincare products, all of which look very affordably priced.  This is my first order with them, I'll update you guys when I get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome!  It gives me the vibe of Cocoa Pink, but less foodie, in sexier packaging and better prices   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Awesome! It gives me the vibe of Cocoa Pink, but less foodie, in sexier packaging and better prices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed, a great way to describe them!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 29, 2014)

For me, I was pleased HW was up so early. I get up at 5 am, so when NM VC has went up at 11pm, I'm asleep (and unless it's Mac LE, I don't set an alarm for make up). I think that there is a good time that works for everybody...some people get up at o'dark thirty, some people work the night shift.

As for the time here, my MUT is on PST...not sure if I can change that?


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 29, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> For me, I was pleased HW was up so early. I get up at 5 am, so when NM VC has went up at 11pm, I'm asleep (and unless it's Mac LE, I don't set an alarm for make up). I think that there is a good time that works for everybody...some people get up at o'dark thirty, some people work the night shift.
> 
> As for the time here, my MUT is on PST...not sure if I can change that?


I agree.  I work at night so I always tend to miss the release of things that are midday.  If I woke up for them there would be no hope for me falling back to sleep.   

As for the time settings I just fixed mine today.  If you go to 'my settings' its on the first page there.  Just make sure you click save at the bottom of the page   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 29, 2014)

Add me to the list of people who would rather stay up until 3am than get up at 6am for a release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I have to stay up that late often, being Pacific Time, but early mornings? No. Just no. Do not want.

But yeah, there is never going to be one time that works for all people, so I mean if there is something I want bad enough I will get up at five, or six or whenever it need be. It's not just makeup, either. I've gotten up at 3am after being in Disneyland until midnight so that I could be in a good spot in line for a sale. And boy howdy that was some $h!t and I didn't get what I wanted, but I got some things so that was enough.

As much as it sucks to go to the lengths and then not get the prize, there will be a next time. :flowers:   And here's hoping that next time everyone gets everything on their wishlists! (I'm looking at YOU, Haus of Gloi restock. You're next.)


----------



## Imberis (Oct 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Queen Bee apothecary has reopened on Etsy - and they have a code for 10% off with code HALLOWEEN10, no order minimum.  They have a huge catalog of products and have mini and sample sizes for most of them.  The listings are not organized that well but the products sound pretty good and there are full ingredient listings for most products.  I made a small order which included a sample size of vegan deodorant - I've been looking for a new brand and Bunny Butt, which is the other brand I know of that makes a similar product, only offers full sizes at $15.  The sample size I got from Queen Bee was $3.50.  Their shipping is also reasonable, starts at $2.50 and goes up depending on weight.  They also have perfumes and skincare products, all of which look very affordably priced.  This is my first order with them, I'll update you guys when I get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Their stuff looks awesome, but the shipping kind of throws me off. I know it's because the items are kind of heavy, but for three things the shipping was $6.50. That's not _terrible_, but I don't know if I can do it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Their stuff looks awesome, but the shipping kind of throws me off. I know it's because the items are kind of heavy, but for three things the shipping was $6.50. That's not _terrible_, but I don't know if I can do it!


It might be a shipping thing similar to Alchemic Muse, I would try asking her how much shipping is and if she refunds any excess that was paid.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> From Life's Entropy regarding the HW box (via reddit):
> 
> *For those who missed out the first box:* On November 15, Christine and I will sell all the individual items in the box on our respective sites (HW items on hers, LE on mine). While it is more of a hassle, you can still get the items from the box so you won't be missing out on much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This made my (HORRIBLE, AWFUL, NO GOOD, VERY BAD) day so much better, thank you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Their stuff looks awesome, but the shipping kind of throws me off. I know it's because the items are kind of heavy, but for three things the shipping was $6.50. That's not _terrible_, but I don't know if I can do it!


It must be what you are ordering? I have 6 things in my cart and shipping is 4.80.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It must be what you are ordering? I have 6 things in my cart and shipping is 4.80.


I wanted a set of shampoo and conditioner, and then detangler. Shipping for the shampoo and conditioner alone is $5.75. I guess they're heavy?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I wanted a set of shampoo and conditioner, and then detangler. Shipping for the shampoo and conditioner alone is $5.75. I guess they're heavy?


Oh that explains it. I've noticed from playing with PayPal shipping that once you get over 1lb the shipping really spikes. It's like that's the magical weight they decided becomes more work for the postal workers.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh that explains it. I've noticed from playing with PayPal shipping that once you get over 1lb the shipping really spikes. It's like that's the magical weight they decided becomes more work for the postal workers.


I think 13 oz. is usually where it sizes out of First Class Package territory and into required Priority Mail. That's what I've discovered shipping stuff on ebay.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh that explains it. I've noticed from playing with PayPal shipping that once you get over 1lb the shipping really spikes. It's like that's the magical weight they decided becomes more work for the postal workers.


Yeah, it winds up being over a pound of stuff, so that must be where the shipping increase comes from. I get it, but I hate paying it. LoL


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

Erk. Espionage is rolling out a fandom bath and body line on Black Friday. Dunno what's in it, but I'm already expecting a major financial hit.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

HoG restock stuff I ordered on the 27th already shipped today! So I think the turnaround time is pretty exaggerated, as in "it could take this long in extreme circumstances"


----------



## Allison H (Oct 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> HoG restock stuff I ordered on the 27th already shipped today! So I think the turnaround time is pretty exaggerated, as in "it could take this long in extreme circumstances"


I'm happy to hear that! I will probably get a shipping notice soon, yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

For anyone wondering about HOG butter bombs, I just took a marshmallow bath. It was amazing. Fun to crumble and very fragrant. Not a ton of bubbles but I think the bubbles were like melting into my skin as moisturizer. Good stuff!!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone tried this company?? These ARE AMAZING. THEY'RE SOAPS!!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ajsweetsoap


----------



## Allison H (Oct 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Has anyone tried this company?? These ARE AMAZING. THEY'RE SOAPS!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ajsweetsoap


Nope, never tried them. It's not every day you see chicken nugget soap though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Edit: They have Rockin' Robot Soap! My daughter is obsessed with that on YouTube! Ah you enablers!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 30, 2014)

Ohhhh my grisly Grimoires are waiting for me at home! I needed it too. I have a core review tomorrow (gallery show in front of the whole art department that basically says I can get a degree or not in art) so I am uber stressed out and any little distraction from stress is needed!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 30, 2014)

Double post sorry. However I hope she combined my other order together. I ordered the COTM separately when buying a Wadsworth backup.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cocoa Pink is having an early Black Friday sale starting tomorrow. 30% off everything no code needed. All scents are available. More details on their Facebook page.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 30, 2014)

This might be exciting news for those interested.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 30, 2014)

Allison H said:


> This might be exciting news for those interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not need more eyeshadow I do not need more eyeshadow.....


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I do not need more eyeshadow I do not need more eyeshadow.....


I have set certain rules around NM for myself.  One of those rules that is in full effect tomorrow:  No Resurrected stuff unless it's VC.  And the only VC things I can get are Calling Corners shades (since it's the only one I didn't get) or the Coffin Kisser from Us and the Dead (since mine is MIA).  (And I just looked at the list of available items, and it looks like I'm safe!)


----------



## Allison H (Oct 30, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> Cocoa Pink is having an early Black Friday sale starting tomorrow. 30% off everything no code needed. All scents are available. More details on their Facebook page.


She's added that you can go ahead and fill up a cart, and the items will be there whenever you return. She's expecting to have everything ready around lunchtime I believe she said...so maybe 12 est?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, for anyone interested (I don't remember this being posted, so my apologies if it's been mentioned) Alchemic Muse will be giving a Winter Collection preview sometime this weekend.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Oct 30, 2014)

Allison H said:


> She's added that you can go ahead and fill up a cart, and the items will be there whenever you return. She's expecting to have everything ready around lunchtime I believe she said...so maybe 12 est?


Yup and seeing I'm at work and have nothing to do for the next 7 hours that's what I'll be doing lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 30, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Also, for anyone interested (I don't remember this being posted, so my apologies if it's been mentioned) Alchemic Muse will be giving a Winter Collection preview sometime this weekend.


Oohhh this sounds very promising for me!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 31, 2014)

Back From The Grave Notoriously Morbid products, use code "thriller" for $5 off a $25 purchase: http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_223/Back-from-the-Grave.htm


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

So I have had an abominably crappy day, so to make myself feel better I went no holds barred on the NM re-release. I ended up getting a whole bunch that I hadn't planned on:

Ripper's Rouges in Mary Ann's Misery, Mary Jane's Demise and Anne's Agony

All four Sealed Judgment shadows

Bram, Lugosi, Orlock, Hallows Eve, Andorian and Lunatic Shrilling.

All I had PLANNED to get was Mary Ann's Misery and Hallows Eve so I made a fair dent but with the VC code it wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting. Nothing like the $100+ I have budgeted for HoG on Sunday... oh Indies. I love you, but it is a painful love. :wub:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 31, 2014)

Snagging Mary Jane's demise and a few other goodies that I can't reveal here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 31, 2014)

1. Today I received my Grisly Grimoires Halloween Collection from Notoriously Morbid from a "mystery gifter from here on MUT" Again, I want to say thank you from the bottom of my heart! You made my entire month and I am super thankful. I can't wait to play with them!

2. I totally "might" have went a bit overboard with the Halloween re-release tonight....I wasn't into indies this time last year so I am SO happy I can get them today!!!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Shalott I'm sorry you had such a horrible day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel better soon &lt;3


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 31, 2014)

Shiro posted a straw poll for the November COTM; http://strawpoll.me/2894010/

I voted for Turkey Coma, it sounds amazing *_*


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 31, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> Shiro posted a straw poll for the November COTM; http://strawpoll.me/2894010/r
> 
> I voted for Turkey Coma, it sounds amazing *_*


LOL, I swear this thread makes me feel so dumb and clueless and like a total n00b about everything. I HATE to be the person that only asks questions, but i cannot for the life of me figure out how to vote... it seemed like you clicked the slice of graph that represented the color you wanted to choose, but nothing happened, no confirmation. Do I have to be signed up to something to make this work or...?? 

I FEEL SO STUPID RIGHT NOW


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 31, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> LOL, I swear this thread makes me feel so dumb and clueless and like a total n00b about everything. I HATE to be the person that only asks questions, but i cannot for the life of me figure out how to vote... it seemed like you clicked the slice of graph that represented the color you wanted to choose, but nothing happened, no confirmation. Do I have to be signed up to something to make this work or...??
> 
> I FEEL SO STUPID RIGHT NOW


That would be my fault, I linked to the results and not the vote page. Whoops! Fixed now!  :sdrop:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 31, 2014)

So Little Sparrow, Dreamworld Hermetica, and Alchimia Apothecary are having a Halloween sale/collaboration! Theme is Hansel &amp; Gretel and Snow White and each have a promo code + free gift ! 

DreamWorld Code - TREAT10 for 10% off, plus, one free full size gift (http://dreamworldminerals.net/trickORtreat.html). Collection here - http://dreamworldminerals.net/grimm_hansel_gretel.html

Little Sparrow Code - 2Spooky4Me, gets 10% off plus a free surprise gift! Collection here - https://little-sparrow-cosmetics.lemonstand.com/category/filter-by-collections/grimm-little-snow-white

Alchimia Apothecary Code - TRICK10 for 10% off plus a free surprise gift (http://www.alchimia-apothecary.com/#!product/prd2/3117376471/trick-or-treat) Collection here -  http://www.alchimia-apothecary.com/#!grimm/c17yw


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 31, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So Little Sparrow, Dreamworld Hermetica, and Alchimia Apothecary are having a Halloween sale/collaboration! Theme is Hansel &amp; Gretel and Snow White and each have a promo code + free gift !
> 
> DreamWorld Code - TREAT10 for 10% off, plus, one free full size gift (http://dreamworldminerals.net/trickORtreat.html). Collection here - http://dreamworldminerals.net/grimm_hansel_gretel.html
> 
> ...


Totally getting the Whitest of Snow perfume from Alchimia.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@Shalott I'm sorry you had such a horrible day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel better soon &lt;3


Thank you, my dear! :hugs3: It was just one of those days where even the littlest thing seemed to go wrong. Hopefully today is much better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Aaaaand I got the Grimm Collection from Alchimia, because why choose one when you can get them all, and I won't lie, I was tempted by the words "freshly smoked bacon". Muahaha. :bandit:

ETA2: And added the entire Little Sparrow Snow White collection since my hubby felt it was an appropriate time to give my some shitty news. Who needs therapy, right? jfc. At lease I probably would have ordered them anyways. :sdrop:   Okay, I am seriously done now! :laughno:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2014)

Could someone post the Alchimia scent/note list, pretty please? Their site doesn't work on mobile *at all*!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Could someone post the Alchimia scent/note list, pretty please? Their site doesn't work on mobile *at all*!


Ohh I definitely posted the wrong thing :blush: .  Don't mind me... :smileno:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Could someone post the Alchimia scent/note list, pretty please? Their site doesn't work on mobile *at all*!


Here ya go!



Spoiler



...And Candy Bar Dreams: Thick ribbons of chocolate and black ambrosia layer themselves onto sticky sweet and creamy chunks of coconut filling and crunchy bits of toasted almonds.

A la Gory: This fragrance is filled with the sweet smells of vanilla ice cream, whipped cream and honey, pistachio pudding cake, spicy notes of pumpkin pie and the rich, buttery and flaky hints of pie crust. Surprisingly, you can even smell the cherry on top.

Aloha Vera: Aloe Vera is the star of this fragrance, mingled with playful hints of Awapuhi, a type of ginger native to Hawaii, and Hawaiian Hibiscus.

Ambassador: This scent is the combination of thick oud and Arabian Sandalwood, incense and the thick bubbling black tea she serves with delicate bergamot, honey and sweet hot cream. Part of the Ladies of the Sky Collection

Aphrodesia: The perfect combination of aromatic spices and savory green herbs, this scent is not for the timid. Cardamom combines with bright wisps of bergamot, and pungent thyme and rosemary. Peaking from the depths of this blend are just the slightest touch of lavender, coumarin, oakmoss and labdanum.

Apple Bits: Red ripe juicy apples mingle with the fruity crisp scent of green pomegranates, tropical wood, candied ginger and just a touch of ginseng. Rounding out this scent are spicy hints of fresh green herbs. Part of the Ladies of the Sky Collection

Apple Tree: When I was a kid, my first memories were of growing up on a farm. On one side of the driveway were these wonderful lilac trees, and on the other an apple tree. I'd swing around the trunk until I was dizzy and my hand was sore from the bark. I'd pick the blossoms until my Dad told me the apples can't grow without them, though I'd still sneak a few. And I'd play my own version of hopscotch, dancing around the fallen apples until I could find one low enough to pick. They were so sour, but I loved them. I absolutely adored that apple tree.

Banana Split: Thick scoops of milky vanilla ice cream lay in wait under the mouth watering aroma of drizzling dark chocolate syrup. Ribbons of strawberry sauce flow down to pool around ripe chunks of bananas. This wonderful concoction is completed with a generous dollop of fresh whipped cream.

Betrayal: What does betrayal smell like? In a nutshell, it smells just like Fernand Mondego. A once friend of Second Mate Edmond Dantès. He schemes to have him imprisoned for treason, all so they he can have Edmond's fiancée all to himself. The aromas of coastal France dominate this blend, with salty sea air, spruce, french lavender, and eucalyptus. Moving inward where olive blossoms gently sway in the breeze, and carry along with it the scent of many vineyards. Venturing further inward to Paris, where the streets smell like fresh baked crepes in the day, and the merlot is free flowing in the evening. (based on Mondego from Count of Monte Cristo) Part of the Villains Collection

Blackwell's Elixir: This cologne starts out very tart and sour-sweet, backed by spices such as saffrin, thyme and anise. The heart of the blend consist of a brilliant green and wood accord with cedar, guaic wood, forest pine, and olive blossom. On drydown, heavy hitters such as Benzoin and Blackwood rear their heads, morphing this blend from a bright green to a deep, dark, smokey wood.

By Any Other Name: Five different varieties of rose come together in this blend to form the most realistic rose bush aroma. Dark green leaves fuse their way through bold oud wood. You can even smell the milky sap of flower stems as if you've just clipped a rose fresh from the vine. It's almost as if you can smell the sunshine on your face when you're breathing in this beautiful concoction.

Can’t Elope: This fragrance is filled with cantaloupe just busting at the seams! Co-starring in this line up are sweet, juicy watermelons, crispy cucumbers, and the green airy notes of fresh cut grass and Aloe Vera.

Camp of the Woods: Hints of maple sap combine with the scent of autumn woods and a touch of sandalwood. Billowing clouds of bonfire and pipe smoke haze around the background to meet the lumberjack himself and the slightest hints of good ol' elbow grease.

Cherry Asphalt: Red juicy bing cherries bleed into sandalwood and agar, thick labdanum, sassafras, and just the slightest hints of dried roses.

Crunch: The nip of autumn is finally in the air, and with that brings the changing of the leaves and new life put on pause. The crunch of the dying leaves sound aloud underfoot, and you can picture yourself roaming around the hibernating woods. Sharp hints of cedar wood can be smelled in the crisp air, along with the woody dying plant life and musty fragrant earth. The woods before winter is very distinct, and to me there is no better smell than right before the snow.

Dangerous Dream: This is filled with juicy peaches, creamy tres les cake, brown sugar, and crunchy cinnamon filled crumbles.

Dark Passenger: The compulsion drives him, his code contains him. This charming villain is a vigilante. This blend was inspired by this lawfully evil man who only preys on predators. Blood oranges mingle with the Floridian Cypress trees. In the distance you can barely make out the silhouette of a balsam crafted boat. Pungent sea air wafts on the breeze, carrying just the slightest whispers of key lime pie. (inspired by Dexter) Part of the Villains Collection

The Dapper King: Spring is in the air with the bold scent of dandelions filling every yard. Fougere inspired floral and wood notes couple with bits of juniper berries and the gentle sting of rosemary.

Deadly Poppies: She'll get you....and your little dog too! This plotting witch is always up to nefarious things. When dealing with poisoned poppy fields, sometimes the smell of the work comes home with you. The commute isn't terrible since upgrading to a top of the line broomstick made from the finest black agar and fresh mown hay. There's also something to be said about how relaxed you are after your robes get covered in poppy petals laced with thick resinous opium ribbons. I have to say though, no matter how hard you scrub, you can never quite rid yourself of the hints of flying monkeys. (Inspired by the Wicked Witch of the West) Part of the Villains Collection

Devil Dew: This fruity refreshing scent hits your senses surrounded by a hint spice. The sharp aroma of green lemons and juicy dark bing cherries combine with spicy Madagascar black peppercorn, geranium, a touch of blueberries, and the perfect drops of honey. The watery morning dew you're used to has nothing on this.

Diablo: Why would hell hounds bother you when you have the devil himself on your tail? This blend is dark and mysterious, while all together spicy hot. The marriage of spices in this blend bring a sizzling aroma that not even the gates of hell can tame. Madagascar black peppercorn, saffron, cardamom, coriander, nutmeg, cinnamon, pink peppercorn, cloves and a concoction of many other spices meet with a heavy resinous ribbon of oud to make a dark demonic aroma you have to experience. (inspired by Lucifer, the ultimate villain) Part of the Villains Collection

Dragon’s Blood: This is a complex scent and has hints of frankincense, red sandalwood, cedarwood, orange and patchouli. The scent combines sweet and spicy notes that form a sophisticated and complex aroma.

Druid Fluid: Pure floral and fun greens. This is a body filled with peonies with accents of fresh cut green grass, lovely tuberose and fragrant green bamboo. Tying everything together are the fluttering hints of orchid and spicy thyme.

Dryer Lint: You can smell the crisp clean cotton as it spins around, hitting the walls of the tumbler. Soap and just the slightest hint of bleach hits you as the water steams out of the fresh clean laundry.

Escape - Ever wish you could escape your life for a moment, to find yourself laying on a secluded beach, surrounded by bright hawaiian flowers and sweet fruits? Juicy peaches, mouth watering red plums, dewfruit, and acacia surrounded by puakenikeni, plumaria, gardenia, hawthorn, and purple flowers mixed with nuances of saffrin, wine, and just a touch of sweet tobacco. This is as much for the busy professional woman, as it is for the carefree young girl.

Everything Floats: While donning his favorite clown disguise, hints of cotton candy, caramel popcorn and pulled taffy waft in the stale underground air. It's damp down here and a tad bit musty. It's raining outside, and the gutters are pouring down in the distance. Something drops down from the waterfall and glides to a stop by his feet. As he picks it up, he realizes it's a paper boat. A creepy smile envelops his face as he peers up into the gutter opening. “Hiya Georgie!” (inspired by Pennywise the Clown) Part of the Villains Collection

Fairest Envy: It soon came to be that Little Snow White's mother was to be replaced by a step mother. The new queen was as proud and arrogant as she was beautiful, and it soon came to be that the now not so little Snow White, was rapidly surpassing her in beauty. Ordering her to be killed, and assuming she was dead, the evil queen soon came to find out it had all been a ruse. Locking herself away in her secret room of plotting, and set out to create a poisoned apple. It was a beautiful juicy red apple with the whitest of flesh, and thick mahogany core. One bite however would kill anyone who tasted it. Filled with the darkest of poisons, smelling close to sweet fennel, anise, sassafras and the slightest hints of licorice. Yet there was a bit of a rosiness to it that could not quite be pinned down. The queen will surely soon be the fairest, indeed. Part of the Grimm Collection.

Feast Day: After being lost in the woods for days, siblings, Hansel and Gretel stumbled upon a little house that was built of bread and covered in cakes and had windows made of clear sugar. In the house it was discovered that there lived a witch. Come to find out she was a wicked and terrible witch, with nefarious plans to eat the little children. Gretel then tricked the witch and shoved her into the wood burning oven, and burning her to death. The notes in this blend are reflected in kind with fresh baked bread, cakes, and clear candied sugar. Trails of burning cedar wrap around the sweetness to meet with the aroma of what can only be described as freshly smoked bacon. Part of the Grimm Collection.

First in Show: Straight out of the gates, this scent is a floral explosion with gardenias, tulips, honeysuckles, a hint of roses and fruity violets rounding into plum, black currants, wine and sweet tobacco. Hints of the most subtle bits of leather linger and combine into beautiful sophistication.

Flowering Meadow: Close your eyes and imagine earth beneath your feet, the grass between your toes, and the flowers blossoming all around you as far as the eye can see. This truly is the scent of a warm spring day. This scent is very floral and earthy.

Freezia: Fierce and powerful combination of frigid and floral. Water flows all around the tough shards of ice and pears in this blend to break away and reveal the lovely delicate notes of freesia hidden just below the surface.

Geisha: This is a wonderful combination of crispy green bamboo, fragrant green tea and an overall feeling of clean fresh air. Unisex

Gimme S’more: Toasted marshmallows, graham crackers, raw cocoa and mouth watering black ambrosia surround the molten sparks of a smokey campfire.

Ginger Vitus: The smell of the refreshing ginger stands out among sweet juicy pears, green and supple vetiver and just a hint of pink peppercorn.

Gladius - This is a sophisticated blend of leather and black agar, sweetened by bergamot and lemon, sharpened by star anise, and it's all mellowed down with some sweet vanilla.

Green Thumb: Fresh cucumbers mix with a subtle wisp of dill and other herbs. Tall vines of tomato plants escape their cages containing sun ripe tomatoes and surrounded by arugula and just the shyest whispers of zesty lemon.

Hail Mary: This very unique scent fills your senses with the warm aroma of fresh baked bread, mingled with the heady flutters of a nice full bodied Merlot.

Hallows: This blend is a perfect compliment and tribute to a cool autumn breeze. From the warm and spicy spices of baking pies comes the sweet notes of apples and pumpkins. Sharp notes of pears and ginger combine, creating the perfect smell from the busy kitchens in the midst of a season of harvest. Topping off this wonderful aroma is the unique smell of falling leaves and the sweet notes of freshly bundled alfalfa hay bails.

Harlequin: If this scent isn't inspired by a great big nut bag filled with crazy, then I don't know what is. Shockingly tart red currants meld together with gooey sweet taffy and balance with red roses and black currants. The whole blend is anchored down by a dark mossy anti-toxin, though there's not much else keeping it sane. (inspired by Harley Quinn) Part of the Villains Collection

Harvest: Harvest season is in the air. All the farmers are working hard to bring in their crops. Dried up corn husks are blowing in the wind along the ditches and roadsides. Giant bales of fragrant hay are scattered about on the rolling hills. All around as far as the eye can see are the long stretches of black Iowa dirt that's been freshly tilled in the infinite fields. This is the distinct aroma that every agricultural community knows so well, but is so fleeting, it needs to be bottled to be savored.

Hellixir: Molten sparks ignite the aromatic notes of fennel, nutmeg, Madagascar black pepper and other spices that are simmering around thick ribbons of spicy labdanum.

Hook: The scent of bay rum and leather surround a sweet bold body of rich tobacco leaf. Exotic notes of black tea bubble to the surface to mingle with the subtle salty air. Fun and playful hints of lime tumble around the bridge to ward off scurvy from you and your crew mates. Bringing everything together, this cologne oil makes for an addictive experience.

Hue Bris: The body of this blend is filled with the sweet and intoxicating bouquet of ambrosia. The sweet trickles of honey and champagne top this elixir, with the sweet essence of orange blossoms to bridge through this grandiose brew.

Ichigo: Ichigo is literally the strawberry on top of the shortcake roll.

Jamocha: The bold aroma of coffee swirls around the tantalizing hints of chocolate, vanilla and cinnamon.

Jersey Devil: Trying to capture the heady scents of the pine barrens, spicy forest pine combines with spruce, fir and juniper berries. Adding to that the woody aromas of cedar, sandalwood and cypress, the slight hints of oak moss surround the earthy forest floor. Bold notes of tomato leaf and rosemary complete the bridge to unite this fantastic cologne oil.

Juju Monster: Sharp and bold scents of black currant weave around the juicy trickles of mulberries, strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, and rich, wonderful cherries.

Jungle Juice: Hints of citrus and pineapples breeze around the rich and milky aroma of coconuts.

Layer Cake: This is a combination of strawberries, lichee, dragon fruit, mangoes and other sweet fruit drizzled over a thick slice of birthday cake and topped with a fresh dollop of whipped cream. Part of the Ladies of the Sky Collection.

Mad Cow: Here in the midwest, we live amid a huge agricultural and farming community. You can't go down the road very far without running into beautiful pastures. I always love the look of them with all the cows scattered about. Playing on that, this scent has just the slightest hints of milk, while being immersed in fields of alfalfa, dandelions, clovers and sweetgrass. You can smell the still waters of the stream running through the pasture with subtle notes of earth and fallen wood.

Magma: The body of this elixir consists of juicy red ripe strawberries, sweet sugar filled lemonade, and warm mouth watering vanilla.

Magnetic Attraction: If magnetism were to have a scent, this is what we imagined it would smell like. Hints of metal, bits of static, classic aldehyde and the flowing force of nature come together to form the attraction that's older than life itself. This is our our tribute to the magnetic man. (inspired by Magneto) Part of the Villains Collection

Midwest Forest Floor - This darker forest scent was inspired by a friend of mine wanting to smell like the forest in the Midwest when summer turns to fall. It's not quite the fallen leaves of autumn, but it's that musty forest smell on the ground right before the leaves are changing and everything is just starting to think about crisping up. You can smell everything in the forest from the leaves on the mighty oaks right down to the tiny mushrooms and mosses. Sharp pine needles, snapping branches, spicy plants, ferns and patches of clovers and wildflowers. There's lots to be found on the forest floor.

Mirror: The delicate aroma of white tea and crisp bamboo wafts to the forefront of this calming concoction. Hidden in the shadows of billowing steam are the fruity notes of fresh picked violets laying atop mysterious and exotic woods.

Mountain Mud: It has a full bold body of rich black dirt, a hint of foliage, and slightly mossy. It smells just like mud. Unisex

Myriad: A heavy base concoction of earthy Oud resin and sweet benzoin resin anchor this addicting aroma to the ground. Black tea bubbles around warm spices, with hints of rose peaking in between bright, tart apples and juicy ripe boysenberries.

Mysteries of Blue: Since this fragrance was based on a shape shifter, I felt there should be no other star in this blend than the dazzling and mysterious Davana plant. Much like it's inspiration, this note is unique in that it is capable of smelling very different on one person than it does on someone else. It is nature's very amazing shape shifter scent, and something I am excited to showcase. Rumor has it that most people agree it smells slightly floral and a bit woodsy. We have surrounded this note by Kadu blossoms, African violets, blue geranium, grape hyacinth, blue orchids, violet leaf absolute, and tucked that into the woods. Do you wonder what it might smell like on you? (inspired by Mystique) Part of the Villains Collection

Native: Sweet grass lies at the heart of this blend with the sharp notes of apples and cranberries hinting around the outskirts of your senses. Combined with bold, rich tobacco leaves and just a touch of wildflowers, this is truly a unique and wonderful fragrance.

No Tricks: The garden gourds have been brought in from harvest and the lovely ladies in the kitchen are baking up some treats! The smell of pumpkin bread surrounds your senses in this intoxicating gourmand. Nutmeg, cloves, cinnamon and allspice combine together with a rich and buttery pumpkin aroma that smells so delicious, you'd swear you were surrounded by the real thing.

Oasis: Deep in this hidden blue lagoon are sparkling crisp pools of water cutting through the amazon mist that contains hints of sweet plumeria, exotic ginger, Hawaiian hibiscus, and just a touch of deep dark earth after the rain.

Old Woods - If you are a fan of spicy wood, this is the scent for you. It's the sharp green scents of wood that's still alive. The powerful old trees, not the long since chopped firewood. There's a powerhouse of heavy hitters in this blend including thick ribbons of oud resin, black agar, Arabian sandalwood, blackwood and cedar. Accompanied by spicy labdanum resin and oakmoss, it's lightened with the hints of green including delicate violet leaf absolute, sweet apricots and spicy majorum.

Orange Vanilla Chai: Black tea steeped with sweet oranges, cloves, cinnamon, cardamom, anise, fennel, and vanilla.

Out of the Woods: Darting like lightening out of the wicked home of the witch, Hansel and Gretel were once again back in the forest. Hours went by surrounded by lush green leaves , balsam trees and luscious ferns and mosses. They had to stop as they came to a great stretch of water and could not cross. No bridge in sight, they decided to ask a duck to swim them across the cool crisp water. Once safely across, they saw that the forest was thinning and the wonderful sunshine was starting to shine through. Everything was starting to look more and more familiar. They were out of the woods. Part of the Grimm Collection.

Panic Button: This has a full body of organic lavender essential oil, complemented by lovely jasmine, chamomile, bergamot, clary sage and sandalwood.

Peony For Your Thoughts: The bold and intoxicating scent of peonies dominate this blend. Watery green bamboo sap and thick vines of black agar branches weave their way through delicate violets, clinging to just the slightest touch of rose infused leather.

Picnic: On a lighter summer note, this scent blends together wonderful watery cucumbers, green tea, violet leaves, clovers, dandelions, and sunflowers.

The Poorest Florist: Rose otto and carnations, amber, vetiver, peppermint, and spicy herbs. Wait a minute! Is that marijuana drifting in from the back?

Realm of the Woods: This is a very striking and daring cologne oil. It has a very dry and bold body of oak moss climbing up the twisting twigs of rosewood, sharp cedar wood, and musky sandalwood. It has a rich earthiness to it with just the slightest top notes of fresh leaves.

Red: In her old life, this fellow perfumer, and botanist, had her life take a wild turn. After surviving a deadly poison, she finds herself closer to plants than ever. This blend is filled wish so much plant life, you can practically smell the chlorophyl oozing from the bottle. English Ivy, clover, coumarin, ferns and Spanish moss come together with dandelions, heliotrope, and the slightest touch of lavender. Finishing off this blend is the dark and heavy underlying presence of oakmoss. (inspired by Poison Ivy) Part of the Villains Collection

Red Nerve: The bold aroma of black and red currants, and sweet black cherries lie at the heart of this potion. The spicy, dark punch of Dragon's Blood dance around the edges of your nerves to drug your senses.

Red Rover: Rolling fields of clovers and honey flowers surround you in this lovely spring inspired scent, with just a few patches of fresh cut grass.

Rockefeller: This is a sophisticated and rich cologne with bold thick notes of mahogany anchoring around more subtle ribbons of sweet pipe tobacco, bergemot, iris, and hawthorn. Bits of oakmoss and chypre sneak into your senses, and is finished of with just the slightest of merlot. It doesn't take much more to imagine the beautiful study you're surrounded by that influenced this blend.

Rogue’s Oil: This is a bold concoction of *cloves, lemon peels, cinnamon, *eucalyptus and *rosemary.

Sandstorm: Flying high above the ground are swells of dry sand, whipping it's way through the desert. Left in it's wake are the hints of plant life peeking its way from the ground. Flower covered cacti dominate the horizon, giving shelter to the desert calendula and sage, with storm broken desert sunflowers that lie helplessly on the sandy floor. (inspired by Sandman) Part of the Villains Collection

Sex and Violets: This rich elixir is sweet and playful, yet sexy and mysterious. The sweet floral body of violets blends perfectly with playful juicy peaches and exotic freesia.

Sex on the Lawn: Lilacs, ferns, English Ivy, Arabian sandalwood and...are those grass stains?

Shaman: Sage, lemongrass, lavender eucalyptus and other herbs combine with the delicate aroma of sweet grass, blackened earth and a rich smokey campfire.

Sinner's Eve: This piping hot concoction of fruit and spices is our version of apple cider. When I was little, we used to go on haunted hay rides and similar adventures around Halloween. Every time the tour ended, they always gathered and handed out the most amazing piping hot apple cider. It was filled with just hints of apple pie spices and always was a tangy tart treat for my taste buds. Although you can't drink our version, I wanted to capture the scent that brings me back to one of the many great memories of my favorite holiday.

Singing Sparrow - Spicy and sweet and fruity and floral, there's just a bit of everything in this intoxicating blend. Thick ribbons of honey and vanilla blend harmoniously with juicy apricots and refreshing blood oranges. Spicy tendrils of labdanum lurk from below while sweet hints of rose and tobacco waft in the breeze to bridge the gap.

Speakeasy - There's no need to speak softly about this scent! Inspired by the watering holes of the prohibition era, Speakeasy blooms with rich sweet tobacco. Hints Bourbon and Merlot waft through the air, carried by wisps of plums, roses and decadent aldehyde remnants long since left by the bustling excitement of forbidden night life of the 1920s.

Spider Sap: This menacing concoction is not for the weary. Absinth, sassafras, fennel, nutmeg and black licorice are fused with hints of lime and green tart unripe lemons. The whole elixir is then steeped together in an infusion of deadly nightshade. Be careful around this brew, for if you're clumsy it may be the last thing you do! (inspired by Venom) Part of the Villains Collection

Stranger Danger: Sweet tarts, bubble gum, green apple lollies and salt water taffies cover up the distinct odor of pipe smoke, motor oil and the sweaty afternoon heat.

Swamp Gas: Cypress trees, oud, and other woods surround you as you immerse yourself in humid hints of fougere greens, orris, Spanish moss, ferns, fragrant orchids, and fallen leaves touching down to earth.

Sweet Potato Pie: Someone's cookin' up some yum! This blend is strongly reminiscent of candied yams. Spice filled creamy sweet potatoes are filled into a rich and buttery pie crust and topped with big fluffy toasted marshmallows. Be careful with this gourmand. As much as you'll want to eat it, I strongly urge against it!

Thunderstorm - Standing at the edge of the field you can feel the heavy rains pouring down all around you. You can feel yourself slightly sinking into the earth as mud squishes between your toes. In the distance you can see the lightening. You can hear the piercing cry and sharp snaps of the tree a ways ahead of you when it buckles under the pressures of nature right before the thunderous roars overwhelm it when they meet.

This is not the smell of the rain. This is the smell of the thunder.

Torpedo Surprise: The combination of cranberries and citrus is a classic that never gets old. The playful notes of pink grapefruit work together with the bold scent of sweet oranges to blend harmoniously with the sharp and tangy body of cranberries in this fun and fruity brew.

Tsunami: Seaweed and driftwood filled ocean water crash to the earth and swell with sea salt filled air and a touch of rice flowers.

Tugboat: The bright and sunny salt and kelp filled air surround the tugboat's marina along with warm waters and friendly white billowy clouds.

Velvet Voodoo: This has a warm full body of crushed red roses. Strawberries drop into a sparkling flute of champagne, making both bubble to the surface.

Warrior Slink: Oozing with thick ribbons of benzoin and labdanum, sweet notes of chocolate wrapped in spicy worn leather bubble to the surface. Combined with black agar, there are hints of what can only be described as pure animal musk. Part of the Ladies of the Sky Collection.

Whitest of Snow: In midwinter, when the snowflakes were falling like feathers, a queen sat sewing at her window. The window was the blackest of ebony. She pricked her finger with her needle and watched 3 bold drops of blood fall into the snow. She wished right then and there for a daughter who was as white as snow, as red as blood, and as black as ebony wood. The poor queen died as the child was born. This is the scent inspired by her fair daughter, made from the blackest of ebony wood, the brightest of red holly berries and the purest of fluffy white snow. Part of the Grimm Collection.

Yo Saff Bridge: Unwilling to do the deed herself, this villain likes to put her victims in the path of death without actually getting her hands dirty. She's got the heart of a poisonous viper, and the lipstick to match. It's a deadly hodgepodge of floral delight. The light influences of English Ivy and apples lead this blend. Lily of the Valley, Hyacinth, Frangipani, and Wisteria play together with a some darker more nefarious aromas. Rounding out this powerful elixir we've laced in the deadly nightshade and fused in hints of nutmeg. Oh, and what would this blend be without the addition of a bit of meadow saffron? (inspired by Saffron from Firefly) Part of the Villains Collection

Zero: Not even a cryogenics lab can hold back the powerful aroma that bursts forth in the wake of this arctic villain. Winter has nothing on this smell! Wintergreen, spearmint and peppermint coalesce with camphorous breaths of eucalyptus, pine and lavender. The whole infusion then cascades over ice to form a powerful and chilling treat. (inspired by Mr. Freeze) Part of the Villains Collection


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 31, 2014)

I will not order any NM. I will not order NM... *Continues to chant this mantra*


----------



## Allison H (Oct 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Thank you, my dear! :hugs3: It was just one of those days where even the littlest thing seemed to go wrong. Hopefully today is much better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Aaaaand I got the Grimm Collection from Alchimia, because why choose one when you can get them all, and I won't lie, I was tempted by the words "freshly smoked bacon". Muahaha. :bandit:
> 
> ETA2: And added the entire Little Sparrow Snow White collection since my hubby felt it was an appropriate time to give my some shitty news. Who needs therapy, right? jfc. At lease I probably would have ordered them anyways. :sdrop: Okay, I am seriously done now! :laughno:


Well hopefully the new scents will perk you up! Anything with "freshly smoked bacon" sounds very intriguing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 31, 2014)

I got my Marshmallow Massacre perfume oil from ten three labs today with my fingers crossed it would be a close match to HoG's Ghost Puffs &amp; I will admit, I'm pleasantly surprised.  It's VERY close.  It's not 100% exact, but it's really really close.  I can't wait to try it.  Ghost Puffs stayed on me for 5+ hours so if this stuff does the same I might cry tears of joy at finding a dupe.  So for all of you who wanted Ghost Puffs, but didn't snag it, this is pretty spot on.  

And I might add, I was really pleased with ten three labs.  They sent my perfume oil (that's all I ordered), but they sent it in a cute little canvas bag along with a "fortune telling fish" (bizarre, but my kids are having a BLAST with it), a blow pop (kids bargaining with their lesser liked Halloween candy for a trade), some Golden Guardian Marigold seeds (kind of a fun little extra), &amp; a very generously sized sample bag of one of their eye shadow pigments.  If I like the staying power on this stuff I will definitely be buying more from them.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 31, 2014)

My cozy sweater HoG order came today! I passed my core so I can celebrate by smelling great!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone know what size/form the Alchimia Apothecary perfume sample sizes are?  I was looking at blog reviews and saw vials, mini drams, big drams, mini rollerballs (cute!) and none of them specified which size they ordered.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Well hopefully the new scents will perk you up! Anything with "freshly smoked bacon" sounds very intriguing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not indie related but the other day we were at Yankee Candle and smelling the "man candles". My hubby liked Football Season (or whatever it was) and the Fresh Cut Grass, but he recoiled in horror when I made him smell Bacon. He thought it was disgusting, but I thought that it smelled like Bac-O-Bits, although very strong.

We both agreed, however, that the Brewski candle smelled like someone had gotten too drunk and then vomited. Seriously, if you ever get to smell it, do so. It is foul. :lol:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Does anyone know what size/form the Alchimia Apothecary perfume sample sizes are?  I was looking at blog reviews and saw vials, mini drams, big drams, mini rollerballs (cute!) and none of them specified which size they ordered.


The full size collection are 5mL each, the sample collection is sample vials at ~1.5mL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Wait are you talking about the ones from the Grimm Collection in this thread, or different samples from them? Because other samples I don't know. :x


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 31, 2014)

I preordered the NM GG and then 2 days later I placed another order. I haven't received the 2nd order yet but I noticed that some people on Fb had their other order in with their GG. I wonder if they just ordered them with the GG at the same time and that's why? Or... Maybe I'm just impatient. I noticed they changed the TAT 2 days after I ordered.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Not indie related but the other day we were at Yankee Candle and smelling the "man candles". My hubby liked Football Season (or whatever it was) and the Fresh Cut Grass, but he recoiled in horror when I made him smell Bacon. He thought it was disgusting, but I thought that it smelled like Bac-O-Bits, although very strong.
> 
> We both agreed, however, that the Brewski candle smelled like someone had gotten too drunk and then vomited. Seriously, if you ever get to smell it, do so. It is foul. :lol:


Last year for Thanksgiving they had Thanksgiving food scented candles. The "Turkey and Stuffing" candle was quite possibly one of the worst smells ever. It was like someone left a thyme-rubbed turkey out in the sun for several days.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 31, 2014)

Solstice Scents Autumn Part 2 is going to be released tomorrow at 6pm EST

http://solsticescents.forumotion.com/t638-solstice-scents-autumn-collection-part-2-tomorrow-at-6-pm-est

...I think I may need them all ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and the release coincides with my planned study break (aka: dinner), which works out well for me)


----------



## BSquared (Oct 31, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Solstice Scents Autumn Part 2 is going to be released tomorrow at 6pm EST
> 
> http://solsticescents.forumotion.com/t638-solstice-scents-autumn-collection-part-2-tomorrow-at-6-pm-est
> 
> ...I think I may need them all ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and the release coincides with my planned study break (aka: dinner), which works out well for me)


Ummm yeah pretty sure I need all of those too. She does samples I'm assuming?


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 31, 2014)

Fyrinnae Halloween sale: 13% off with code "haunted" (5pm - 12am PST)

Today only

http://www.fyrinnae.com/


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 31, 2014)

You're all such enablers!! I just made three orders for places that weren't even on my radar!!!

Today was a GREAT mail day. I received:

3 Sephora boxes 

1 Ulta box

1 Nordstrom box

AND MOST IMPORTANT

1 HoG order (yaaaaay- I still wish I had gotten my hands on Ghost Puffs hair oil &amp; whipped soap. I WILL NEVER BE OVER THIS!!)

1 GIANT Dawn Eyes Cosmetics order- SO FAST. She's also so friendly. I'm a big fan.

1 Shiro order- *eating candies that accompanied it now*

1 Life's Entropy order

1 Super secret order 

Let's just say it was a great day for both myself AND my elfie.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Nov 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Fyrinnae Halloween sale: 13% off with code "haunted" (5pm - 12am PST)
> 
> Today only
> 
> http://www.fyrinnae.com/


Thanks saw this at about 20 to midnight got my order in with 5 minutes to spare lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 1, 2014)

Got bf to wear HoG The Horseman today! And by "got him to" I mean I put it on him while he was playing video games and couldn't stop me mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 1, 2014)

My free samples from my HoG order were Ghost Puffs and Eggnoggin! Eggnoggin smells soooooo good! I will definitely be needing a pumpkin butter of it. Ghost puffs isn't my favorite but in glad I got to try it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Got bf to wear HoG The Horseman today! And by "got him to" I mean I put it on him while he was playing video games and couldn't stop me mwahahahaha!!!


I got lucky with my bf. All I have to do is say I like a certain smell a lot and he'll just give in and wear it. I got him into wearing lotion...maybe I'll have to order something from HoG for him. Do they even have scents now that leans toward the masculine side?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I got lucky with my bf. All I have to do is say I like a certain smell a lot and he'll just give in and wear it. I got him into wearing lotion...maybe I'll have to order something from HoG for him. Do they even have scents now that leans toward the masculine side?


From the GC:  Haus Amber, Apocathery, Picaroon, and maybe Satyr depending on how the dude feels about Creamsicles.  Amber, vetiver, Bay rum, and sandalwood are solidly unisex -- if not straight-up masculine -- notes, and I think the "blackened" note in Satyr is vetiver, which pulls it over to guy-friendly.  In the Yule release, Snow Wolf looks solidly dudefume.  Three Treasures, Wintervale, and Rosy Cheeked have unisex potential.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 1, 2014)

I still have 2 outstanding VD orders from September. Does anybody else? And is this the appropriate venue to politely vent or should I just sit quietly and look at my other pretties? Lol.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 1, 2014)

I still have one outstanding order. I've been in contact with her about it. I have received new tracking and a picture of the package but the tracking hasn't updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 1, 2014)

Solstice Scents Autumn Part 2 is up: http://www.solsticescents.com/FOXCROFTS-AUTUMN-FESTIVAL_c_75.html


----------



## BSquared (Nov 1, 2014)

Still no July order. She sent me a PM 4 days ago asking me if I want a refund instead. I take that to mean it's still not done. I said no. I want my damn order.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Solstice Scents Autumn Part 2 is up: http://www.solsticescents.com/FOXCROFTS-AUTUMN-FESTIVAL_c_75.html


I got the SMOKEWOOD APIARY PERFUME - Smoked Honey, Creamed Honey, Beeswax, Amber, Wooden Frames, Ginger &amp; Vanilla (full size) and for my free sample - GIBBON'S BOARDING SCHOOL PREMIUM

If I like the smokewood - I will probably go back for the Burnishing Glace


----------



## Shalott (Nov 1, 2014)

I was so, so close to making a Solstice Scents order but decided that since I basically like pretty much the same thing in all perfumes, I don't need to order a different company's version of the same song and dance.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I;m sad, but holding the thought of HoG Yule tight to keep me going, LOL.

ETA: And my Hello Waffle Catssic Literature order came today! OMG the jars are so cute with their jar art (Edgar Allan Prrr is my favorite. Soo cute!)  and the sample of It's A Catastrophe is gorgeous! Christine was super kind and sent the sample anyways, even though I am a dingbat who removed an item from my cart at the last minute and didn't realize I didn't meet the $25 minimum anymore. I can't_ wait_ to wear these, and I will try to take swatch pictures later, when I take the covers off the sifters!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm holding off on all "scent" items, until I see how much I can snag from HoG. Solstice Scents has some great sounding scents, as does Alchemic Muse (she posted her scents on Facebook...I'd add them, but I'm on my cell currently). Anyway, I hope I have lots of luck with HoG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 1, 2014)

Uuuunnngggghhh, trying to resist Solstice Scents until tomorrow when I see how I make out with HoG Yule. What time does it go live??


----------



## Allison H (Nov 1, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Uuuunnngggghhh, trying to resist Solstice Scents until tomorrow when I see how I make out with HoG Yule. What time does it go live??


12 pm PST


----------



## Shalott (Nov 1, 2014)

Okay, so my hubby works tonight but he is Irish on his biological dad's side, so he likes to celebrate Irish traditions which means I am making soda bread for All Saint's Day even though he won't be home at dinnertime. ALL THAT to say while I was waiting I edited a lovely (ha ha) swatch of the Catssic Literature colors I got. Below the cut, with my thoughts.



Spoiler










I am LOVING Hisster Prynne and The Great Catsby (which has a lovely green duochrome that my crappy cell camera didn't pick up, as usual). I thought Edgar Allan Prrr was supposed to have a shift as well, but I don't see it at all? Or I could have been mistaken. It certainly has ton of sparkle! It also has my favorite of the label art, look at that little raven on his head! :wub: P&amp;P was purchased solely on principle, being one of my favorite books. Not my favorite color and one I won't wear often, but how cute is it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Favorite though? It's a Catastrophe. It is redder than my camera picked up, with a gorgeous sheen - just the kind of color I reach for on a daily basis. I am so, so happy I was able to get that one! But based on these guys I will definitely go back for more of the collection, once the Holidays have calmed down!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay, so my hubby works tonight but he is Irish on his biological dad's side, so he likes to celebrate Irish traditions which means I am making soda bread for All Saint's Day even though he won't be home at dinnertime. ALL THAT to say while I was waiting I edited a lovely (ha ha) swatch of the Catssic Literature colors I got. Below the cut, with my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the catssic literature shadows so much!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 1, 2014)

Big indie mail day today, Catssic Literature, Victorian Disco missing items from my original order, HoG order from the last restock, and a few other secret things. Also Christine at Hello Waffle is amazing, she added an extra mini shadow in my order that I had in my cart and took out at the last minute. I'm wondering if she can see that sort of thing because it was just perfect!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 1, 2014)

So jealous you got yours today!! Ah well, I shouldn't be upset. I had another great indie mail day! I got:

A Glossybox with something I THINK my elfie will love.

A Sanctuary Soaps order (etsy whipped soaps in fragrances that aren't fall related but sounded AMAZING)

Part two of my Dawn Eyes order!

That Ten Three labs perfume oil that's supposed to be a LOT like Ghost Puffs. IT TOTALLY IS, but a little more buttery. I think if you added a tiny bit of marshmallow or pumpkin marshmallow oil to it (just a TINY bit- like 1 part to 5 parts this) you would get a 100% exact replica.

Speaking of exact replicas, I know this doesn't help with perfume oils and whipped soap (which is what I wanted the most) I think you could probably get HoG to replicate any of their perfumes with their "make your own perfume" option... anyone tried this?


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 1, 2014)

Supposedly, my VD orders are done and ready to be shipped out-no picture yet. I got just so frustrated today when I was looking at the reddit list of people...that have ordered later than me and received their orders. I'm done with VD. First and second orders, also my last.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 1, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Supposedly, my VD orders are done and ready to be shipped out-no picture yet. I got just so frustrated today when I was looking at the reddit list of people...that have ordered later than me and received their orders. I'm done with VD. First and second orders, also my last.


The key was being super pushy and demanding my order. I was probably one of the last to order and one of the first to receive my order because I emailed right away about it, filed a FTC complaint, and emailed back right away. I did not believe her BS for a second, and was not manipulated by her apologies and sad faces. She needed someone to not be swayed by her lies to get her ass into gear and send out orders.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The key was being super pushy and demanding my order. I was probably one of the last to order and one of the first to receive my order because I emailed right away about it, filed a FTC complaint, and emailed back right away. I did not believe her BS for a second, and was not manipulated by her apologies and sad faces. She needed someone to not be swayed by her lies to get her ass into gear and send out orders.


Absolutely.  I see *way* too many people not press the issue because "she super nice!"  But that's exactly what lets her get away with this and how things got to this point in the first place:  Very few people press the issue or hold her accountable. 

And, hey, speaking of pressing issues and holding people accountable, has anyone received or even seen evidence of the Halloween Madd Cat Monthly bag yet?  It was initially supposed to go out the 21st, then that was changed to "tomorrow and the next day" on the 27th.  I have excellent luck with shipping and usually get my stuff within a day or two of processing through the originating post office.  Hell, I've received about five different packages that were sent after the 27th.  But I haven't received this one, and I don't see anyone on Facebook or Instagram with it yet.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't yet received my Halloween Madd Cat Monthly bag. Hopefully we'll receive them soon.


----------



## ChelsDixon (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't gotten my msc Halloween bag yet either. Hopefully soon


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

So, I ordered the Alchemic Muse Holiday sample set (I order six perfume oils, I think I got every scent but the Eggnog one) and literally TWO hours later she had sent my shipping info, ready to go out on Monday (I ordered around 9pm this evening). Like.. A+ for shipping, I am always so impressed. I should have them in plenty of time to know what full sizes I want next weekend!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, moving on from VD to subs/companies that are more on the ball:  The November VC guest star is GDE, and it's going to be a VC exclusive called Fairy Royalty, so it's relevant to the theme (I almost didn't mention the name, but then I remembered that, uh, we already know the theme, and we've seen two or three of the colors already, so no big spoiler there)!  Whoo!  My favorite thing about the VC is the themes, so I'm thrilled that it's carrying over to the guest star, too.  And I'm hoping GDE does something fun for their birthday again, like last year's 5 Candles, although I'm not necessarily talking about a GWP.  I wouldn't complain about a GWP, but I just want a special fun LE color for the occasion!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 2, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I ordered the Alchemic Muse Holiday sample set (I order six perfume oils, I think I got every scent but the Eggnog one) and literally TWO hours later she had sent my shipping info, ready to go out on Monday (I ordered around 9pm this evening). Like.. A+ for shipping, I am always so impressed. I should have them in plenty of time to know what full sizes I want next weekend!


Please report back on how you like them! I know I'll purchase at least a few items when she releases everything next weekend, I'm just not 100% sure which scents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Darling Girl who's collection and liquid stardust are up! O.m.g. Those stardusts look soooo cool. Does anyone know if these are permanent? I don't remember seeing anywhere.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Darling Girl who's collection and liquid stardust are up! O.m.g. Those stardusts look soooo cool. Does anyone know if these are permanent? I don't remember seeing anywhere.


Bahahahaha! I was just about to ask when that collection was coming out! I'm not sure if they're permanent though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Off to Darling Girl to drool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Bahahahaha! I was just about to ask when that collection was coming out! I'm not sure if they're permanent though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Off to Darling Girl to drool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great minds think alike (and drool together!) Haha. Ok I actually found a post saying the Who's aren't limited stock (so no rush) but I still don't know about the stardusts. None for me though because...behaving and all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Nov 2, 2014)

I finally wore an Aromaleigh shadow today! I'm not big on wild and wacky makeup (not that this is, but I always wear way too understated makeup), but I thought I might as well, since I own it! I wore Boudicca, and it is so pretty on.

And my Cocoapink order (that I placed before the sale, boooo) will be here tomorrow! The site said the TAT was 10 or more days, but it took way less than that for it to ship.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 2, 2014)

HoG yule is up now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

yep, just snagged my stuff at HG. Yeah!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Nov 2, 2014)

I got my HoG order in! I probably shouldn't feel as accomplished as I do right now lol.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 2, 2014)

I survived the HoG restock! :waves flag:

I was actually able to get everything I was wanting and threw in a few extra things as well.  Eeep,  I can't wait for all the goodies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 2, 2014)

WOOO! Got everything I wanted from HOG!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 2, 2014)

Paypal is being inexplicably problematic right now and I can't check out at HoG!!! Ughhhhhh!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Paypal is being inexplicably problematic right now and I can't check out at HoG!!! Ughhhhhh!


Yeah it looks like it's down 

http://downrightnow.com/paypal

But at least that means no one else can check out either &amp; hopefully things will still be available when it's back up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm proud of myself for sticking to my list. I got whipped soaps &amp; pumpkin butters in Wintervale &amp; Fancy Bread. And then sample perfume oils in Wintervale, Fancy Bread, Hearth, &amp; Snow Wolf.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah it looks like it's down
> 
> http://downrightnow.com/paypal
> 
> But at least that means no one else can check out either &amp; hopefully things will still be available when it's back up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ack thanks I totally thought it was my account. So frustrating. Already lost some things in my cart!

I can't check out at all it seems (even with just a credit card) because all their payments are processed by Paypal.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

I managed to check out before noon, so I got everything in my cart!  I wanted more, but I just couldn't swing it.  I had to completely pass on whipped soaps.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 2, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Ack thanks I totally thought it was my account. So frustrating. Already lost some things in my cart!
> 
> I can't check out at all it seems (even with just a credit card) because all their payments are processed by Paypal.


Okay I got through with a credit card. Not quite everything I wanted (missed out on some of the pumpkin butter minis) but maybe I'll have better luck at the restock.

Shipping was really expensive though? I noticed that someone else had said something about that on their facebook page--it wouldn't give me the low cost option it was quoting. I am hoping they actually can and will refund some of the cost.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

HOLY MOLY I thought I'd never gt through! One the first hand, I was totally unprepared and couldn't find my list (arrrrggghhh) and then PayPal wouldn't let me through for shizz. I lost several of the items I wanted but made up for it with other things, so I am good, I think! I got:

- Hearth Whipped Soap

- Snow Wolf 5mL perfume oil (wanted the sample, but oh well, I am sure I will like it)

- Plotter's Breakfast 2oz Pumpkin Butter and 5mL perfume oil

- Wintervale 2oz Pumpkin Butter and 5mL perfume oil

- Three Treasures 5mL perfume oil

- Eggnoggin perfume sample

I am really on the fence with Hearth, and everything was selling out so I went with the least expensive option so I could get a feel for the scent. Bonus, I will get to try their whipped soap! I hope it is nice and creamy... (that sounds weird, LOL)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

I noticed that the site initially quoted a very low price -- for media mail.  This stuff can't go that way.  (I really wish they did will call.  I would totally be willing to drive out there to pick up my goodies if it meant saving six bucks!)

ETA:  (I'm deliberately not saying what I got because Santa.  Already getting ready!)

And, ooh, GDE OTM sneak peek!  No actual color, of course, but the shade name is More Pie, Please!  I can't believe it's almost time for this to ship!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 2, 2014)

I managed to snag a few things from Haus of Gloi.  Paypal was a beast so I'm not even sure what I ended up with.  I stayed faithful to my no buy and only picked up a few items as gifts.  (However, the gifts will be sniffed -- quality assurance and all!)

Can't wait to hear everyone's thoughts on everything, though!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> (However, the gifts will be sniffed -- quality assurance and all!)


Well, of course!  How in the world can you verify that things didn't turn rancid while in transit if you don't sniff first?

(And I completely forgot what I ordered until I looked at the receipt.  It was all a blur.  I just hope whoever I end up sending this stuff to likes it.  I reserve the right to keep it all and order something completely different between now and the shipping deadline, though, especially since I just ordered random stuff and had no wishlist to work from.  I *had* to grab stuff now, though, because who knows what's going to happen with restocks!)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

Aww, you guys are so nice, already thinking of Secret Santa! Just out of curiosity, if you get someone who isn't in to fragrance/loose shadows/indies, what do you do? I'm not trying to be facetious or anything, genuinely curious since the last time I participated in a Secret Santa was like, seven years ago for work. I wouldn't dream of giving someone something that wasn't on or similar to their wishlist, but maybe there is a secret I don't know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I noticed that the site initially quoted a very low price -- for media mail. This stuff can't go that way. (I really wish they did will call. I would totally be willing to drive out there to pick up my goodies if it meant saving six bucks!)
> 
> ETA: (I'm deliberately not saying what I got because Santa. Already getting ready!)
> 
> And, ooh, GDE OTM sneak peek! No actual color, of course, but the shade name is More Pie, Please! I can't believe it's almost time for this to ship!


I'm wondering if my shipping charge was an error then. It seemed unbelievably low. I was clicking so fast I didn't notice which shipping method was applied.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad I stayed away from the HoG release, my no-buy is going good. But I can't promise about next restock. I want at least Snow Wolf, hearth, Eggnoggin, three treasures and Fancy Bread!

Argh. I do have a cart full of the Yule scents I wanted to try plus The Horseman! Ugh


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Aww, you guys are so nice, already thinking of Secret Santa! Just out of curiosity, if you get someone who isn't in to fragrance/loose shadows/indies, what do you do? I'm not trying to be facetious or anything, genuinely curious since the last time I participated in a Secret Santa was like, seven years ago for work. I wouldn't dream of giving someone something that wasn't on or similar to their wishlist, but maybe there is a secret I don't know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I go with their list, but I have to confess that it's not going to have as much effort put into it.  I'm starting to have problems even going through makeup sections in stores because it just makes me feel *wrong* to buy mass merchandise stuff nowadays, so I would probably end up cramming the whole shopping portion into one weekend -- or even just one day -- so I could get it over with and call it good.  With indies, I can spend a *lot* more time planning things out, and I *really* like how a lot of these companies send extra goodies with orders, so I can stretch my dollars even further and give my Santee even more new and interesting things to play with.

(It's kind of like someone who wants stuff available only at Walmart.  I am not so much as setting foot on a WM parking lot, so what they are asking for is not an option.  But I can find similar stuff from other companies and go from there.)  ETA:  Uh, I deleted something here that would have made this paragraph make sense.  Oops.  I'll try to paraphrase:  A lot of people are open to indies but don't specifically put them on wishlists, mainly because they're not familiar with indie companies.  You can sometimes stalk and figure out whether this is the case with your person (unless it is CRYSTAL CLEAR that they're fine with indies), and then you can go from there, basing what you pick out on what they have demonstrated they already like.

(I can also really, *really* talk up indies in other parts of the forum to get people to check them out and add indie stuff to wishlists!  That was actually one of my ulterior motives behind this very thread.)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

@@meaganola I really like those suggestions, thank you! I'm getting better and better ideas of what to gift, I can't wait for the assignments to be made! Muahaha! :laughing:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Shalott I have been stashing things away all year that are pretty universally loved items. I realize there's always a chance that my person might HATE everything that I have stashed away, but then I just throw it on my trade list or wait until the next circular swap. 

As far as buying things, if I'm buying things before assignments go out, I just make sure that I buy things I would like. That way if I find out my person doesn't like it, I can just keep it for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or gift it to my mom or sister)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Shalott I do have to say that there are some product types I would have had NO CLUE existed if I hadn't dipped into the indie waters, and a lot of people don't even know the waters exist!  Like bubbling scrubs.  They're basically a glorious cross between cream soap and sugar scrub, so they foam up like shower cream and scrub like, well, sugar.  I don't know of one single mainstream company that makes this sort of thing.  And whipped soaps!  I am always looking for new forms of soap that are not bars, and there's no way I would have encountered whipped soaps if it wasn't for indies. 

And if you end up with someone fannish, there are few things that will endear you to them more than something related to their fandom.  A Supernatural fan?  Get over to Notoriously Morbid for the Winchester Gospels and Coffin Kissers (not all of them are SPN-themed, but there are quite a few that are).  An X-Men fan?  Espionage Cosmetics has nail wraps.  Fairy tales?  Alchima Apothecary has a Grimm (as in the brothers, not the show) collection.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> As far as buying things, if I'm buying things before assignments go out, I just make sure that I buy things I would like. That way if I find out my person doesn't like it, *I can just keep it for myself *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or gift it to my mom or sister)


Yup.  That too.  And I do other swaps in all sorts of places year-round, so it's entirely possible that there will be, say, a Lupercalia swap somewhere that a Santa leftover would be perfect for!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2014)

Haha @@meaganola I see you are going to be the indie expert for Secret Santa 2014!  I really hope I get someone who is open to getting indies and I hope whoever has me loves indies also or is willing to dip a toe in the water! I would also love to try HoG, as I want to order but do not know where to start!

I am currently waiting on: Oct NM VC (shipping purgatory) + Grisly Grimoires (bought one of the last 3) plus a lot of back from the grave shades, Shiro Oct COTM in Sweater weather and Halloween minis.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

@lovepink  Heh.  I actually did quite a few consultations for Midsummer and Summerswap!  As far as Haus of Gloi goes, what sorts of scents do you like?  Herbal, foodie, resiny, hippie, floral, etc.?  Are there certain notes you know you like?


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 2, 2014)

I need to figure out a new way to store my ever growing collection of indie eyeshadows. I used to keep them in a bead organizer like thing but it is full and I have a ton of samples to de-baggie. I like to keep all my makeup on my vanity and there's not much room left there.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

I seriously cannot like the both of your posts enough. It's really, really helpful and although I haven't saved up anything purposefully for Secret Santa, I have TONS of unopened goodies that I hadn't even thought about being a potential "stocking stuffer" as it were! Thank you!



allistra44 said:


> @@Shalott I have been stashing things away all year that are pretty universally loved items. I realize there's always a chance that my person might HATE everything that I have stashed away, but then I just throw it on my trade list or wait until the next circular swap.
> 
> As far as buying things, if I'm buying things before assignments go out, I just make sure that I buy things I would like. That way if I find out my person doesn't like it, I can just keep it for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or gift it to my mom or sister)





meaganola said:


> @@Shalott I do have to say that there are some product types I would have had NO CLUE existed if I hadn't dipped into the indie waters, and a lot of people don't even know the waters exist!  Like bubbling scrubs.  They're basically a glorious cross between cream soap and sugar scrub, so they foam up like shower cream and scrub like, well, sugar.  I don't know of one single mainstream company that makes this sort of thing.  And whipped soaps!  I am always looking for new forms of soap that are not bars, and there's no way I would have encountered whipped soaps if it wasn't for indies.
> 
> And if you end up with someone fannish, there are few things that will endear you to them more than something related to their fandom.  A Supernatural fan?  Get over to Notoriously Morbid for the Winchester Gospels and Coffin Kissers (not all of them are SPN-themed, but there are quite a few that are).  An X-Men fan?  Espionage Cosmetics has nail wraps.  Fairy tales?  Alchima Apothecary has a Grimm (as in the brothers, not the show) collection.


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I do have to say that there are some product types I would have had NO CLUE existed if I hadn't dipped into the indie waters, and a lot of people don't even know the waters exist!  Like bubbling scrubs.  They're basically a glorious cross between cream soap and sugar scrub, so they foam up like shower cream and scrub like, well, sugar.  I don't know of one single mainstream company that makes this sort of thing.  And whipped soaps!  I am always looking for new forms of soap that are not bars, and there's no way I would have encountered whipped soaps if it wasn't for indies.


You are so right about how fun it is to try new products that indie companies have created!  I ordered bubbling scrub in my last (first) Haus of Gloi order and had to make sure to order more because I love it! It's such a unique texture and I am excited to get some in wintry scents! Also, I had never heard of whipped soap but ordered some today and am so excited to try it!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 2, 2014)

If anyone finds a scent that has notes of sandalwood, vanilla cream, and Lemon verbana while searching could you please let me know? I bought a fabreeze Autumn Harvest air freshener at Walmart and I absolutely love it! I would like a lotion that smells like it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

Aromaleigh's Sol Invictus collection is up for pre-order. Releasing 11/15:

http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product/pre-order-sol-invictus-holiday-2014-eyeshadow-collection-sample-setfull-size-set/?attribute_choose-size=sample-set

ETA: Dang, I wish she offered minis! $78 is pretty steep, but I hate baggies.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

Note: All this time I thought it was aMoRaleigh and I've been saying it that way in my head.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Aromaleigh's Sol Invictus collection is up for pre-order. Releasing 11/15:
> 
> http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product/pre-order-sol-invictus-holiday-2014-eyeshadow-collection-sample-setfull-size-set/?attribute_choose-size=sample-set
> 
> ETA: Dang, I wish she offered minis! $78 is pretty steep, but I hate baggies.


So, so pretty but I agree - I don't like baggies, and I am at my limit, so $78 is beyond what I can do no matter how much I want them! I will just have to take my chances and pick and choose, but I really hope I can get my hands on Lord of Misrule, Saturnalia!, Luxuriae Maniae and Sigillaria. :unsure2: 

Edit: That was a lie, forget everything I just said. I started reading the color descriptions and... yeah. This is why my hubby can't buy gifts for me, I always just buy whatever I want anyways.

Edit2: Lied again. Gah, I reallyreallyreally want those shadows but I will be in serious hot water if I make a purchase that large, that isn't involving a Christmas present of some kind!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, so pretty but I agree - I don't like baggies, and I am at my limit, so $78 is beyond what I can do no matter how much I want them! I will just have to take my chances and pick and choose, but I really hope I can get my hands on Lord of Misrule, Saturnalia!, Luxuriae Maniae and Sigillaria. :unsure2:
> 
> Edit: That was a lie, forget everything I just said. I started reading the color descriptions and... yeah. This is why my hubby can't buy gifts for me, I always just buy whatever I want anyways.


Hahahaha. 

I kind of lied too. Baggies aren't my favorite, but I just remembered that I bought a bunch of empty jars so I can just transfer them into those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 2, 2014)

I find Aromaleigh sample bags to be about as generous as the Shiro bags, which is to say a lot of product. I always go for those and then can get anything I love in a full size jar later.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

For $1 per sample, you can't really go wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably grab the set on/closer to the release date. Spent waaaaay too much at the HoG release today &amp; I need to behave myself for the rest of the week!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with Kelly, the sample baggies are very generous.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I agree with Kelly, the sample baggies are very generous.


That's good to know! For some reason all of the sample baggies I have don't seem to have much in them. I always worry that I'd lose half the shadow trying to get it into a little jar!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> For $1 per sample, you can't really go wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably grab the set on/closer to the release date. Spent waaaaay too much at the HoG release today &amp; I need to behave myself for the rest of the week!


Haha, you and me both! Once the hubs sees my recent HoG haul he'll sigh and ask how much I spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

Ha ha, I was pretty convinced, then I was FULLY convinced, so I got the sample set and quite a few of the Diavoli colors because that couldn't be passed up, either. I will say though, one good thing about the baggies is that I am often surprised by what colors I like/don't like. Swatches aren't certain, so having a chance to try them is nice! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @lovepink  Heh.  I actually did quite a few consultations for Midsummer and Summerswap!  As far as Haus of Gloi goes, what sorts of scents do you like?  Herbal, foodie, resiny, hippie, floral, etc.?  Are there certain notes you know you like?


Hmm I know what I don't like!  Musks and patchouli.  I seem to gravitate more towards florals or sweet smelling things (not necessarily foodie though like Pink Sugar).  I also like fresh or clean scents.  Will have to go browse their site and just try some things I think sound interesting to get me started!  If I smell something I am not in love with it can go to Secret Santa, swap list or the circular swap.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Note: All this time I thought it was aMoRaleigh and I've been saying it that way in my head.


HOLY SNAPPLE OMG ME TOO UNTIL YOU WROTE THIS.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Hmm I know what I don't like!  Musks and patchouli.  I seem to gravitate more towards florals or sweet smelling things (not necessarily foodie though like Pink Sugar).  I also like fresh or clean scents.  Will have to go browse their site and just try some things I think sound interesting to get me started!  If I smell something I am not in love with it can go to Secret Santa, swap list or the circular swap.


I would start with Rose City!  Roses and patchouli.  I can't do fresh/clean scents because they usually have Notes of Pain for me, so I'm of no assistance there.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> HOLY SNAPPLE OMG ME TOO UNTIL YOU WROTE THIS.


So glad I'm not alone! Blew my mind a little.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

In case you missed it, it sounds like the theme for the first Hello Waffle Visage box is



Spoiler



Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 3, 2014)

Y'all missing out on HoG's Sweet Potato Treat. I NEVER would have gotten it had I not gotten a sample in my last order, but OMG so delish. It actually fits in more with the Autumn scents though, it smalls a lot like Marshmallow Pumpkins


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> In case you missed it, it sounds like the theme for the first Hello Waffle Visage box is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SQUEE


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I would start with Rose City! Roses and patchouli. I can't do fresh/clean scents because they usually have Notes of Pain for me, so I'm of no assistance there.


I'll second that! Yes, it does contain patchouli, however, what I pull from it is straight tea rose. The patchouli seems to only make the rose note fuller and richer, and give it more staying power.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> In case you missed it, it sounds like the theme for the first Hello Waffle Visage box is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! For the life of me I could not figure out what those silhouettes were.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Hmm I know what I don't like! Musks and patchouli. I seem to gravitate more towards florals or sweet smelling things (not necessarily foodie though like Pink Sugar). I also like fresh or clean scents. Will have to go browse their site and just try some things I think sound interesting to get me started! If I smell something I am not in love with it can go to Secret Santa, swap list or the circular swap.


Whoops, totally misread this! I thought you said you *do* like patch. Nevermind.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 3, 2014)

Yesterday was crazy, so I only now got around to making a Haus of Gloi order.  There was still a good amount of stuff left, though I had to go full size on a couple of things I would have preferred to sample first.  The only thing I'm dissappointed about missing?  They are out of EVERYTHING wintervale, except the hair oil which I only remembered about checking after I placed my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 3, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Yesterday was crazy, so I only now got around to making a Haus of Gloi order. There was still a good amount of stuff left, though I had to go full size on a couple of things I would have preferred to sample first. The only thing I'm dissappointed about missing? They are out of EVERYTHING wintervale, except the hair oil which I only remembered about checking after I placed my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I waffled about making an order and ending up missing all the Wintervale except the hair oil. I'm still considering getting it. I'm so sad! That was the scent I really wanted to try. Oh well. It's completely my fault.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't thibh I've seen it mentioned here yet but will anyone be partaking in the GDE exclusives to Femme Fatales shop? They are all really pretty and I plan on getting them whenever I feel like making a femme fatale order.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 3, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> I don't thibh I've seen it mentioned here yet but will anyone be partaking in the GDE exclusives to Femme Fatales shop? They are all really pretty and I plan on getting them whenever I feel like making a femme fatale order.


I just ordered them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 3, 2014)

What's shipping like on femme fatale? I always want to order stuff from there but the fact that the dollars aren't in US kind of scares me. Does it automatically convert it when you check out, and does it take months to show up?


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> What's shipping like on femme fatale? I always want to order stuff from there but the fact that the dollars aren't in US kind of scares me. Does it automatically convert it when you check out, and does it take months to show up?


It will automatically update so you can see exactly what your paying. The prices are a little lower than the austrailian dollar and we don't pay the tax but shipping can be a bit steep if you want tracking or insurance. I usually opt for insurance (I've ordered 3 times so far) next time I plan on just trying the cheapest option.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> What's shipping like on femme fatale? I always want to order stuff from there but the fact that the dollars aren't in US kind of scares me. Does it automatically convert it when you check out, and does it take months to show up?


I live in CA, and the shipping came out to 6.50 AUD. It doesn't convert to USD, everything is showing the price in AUD. What does that equal? Today's conversion of AUD to USD equals: 1 Australian Dollar equals 0.87 US.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 3, 2014)

OH well that's not too bad. Does it take forever to ship, or pretty quick? I mean like 2 weeks I would expect, but if it's 2 months that might be a bit much. Just planning for holidays!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OH well that's not too bad. Does it take forever to ship, or pretty quick? I mean like 2 weeks I would expect, but if it's 2 months that might be a bit much. Just planning for holidays!


The current TAT is 10 business days, so not terrible!
On a side note, I ordered from another Aussie indie company, and I received the items in about 3 weeks (including the TAT and everything).


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Aromaleigh's Sol Invictus collection is up for pre-order. Releasing 11/15:
> 
> http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product/pre-order-sol-invictus-holiday-2014-eyeshadow-collection-sample-setfull-size-set/?attribute_choose-size=sample-set
> 
> ETA: Dang, I wish she offered minis! $78 is pretty steep, but I hate baggies.


These colors are absolutely GORGEOUS!!  I want them all!!!  (They're on my Christmas wish list this year).  I always get sample baggies &amp; then buy the full sizes of the colors I love.  I got a sample of one of the Sol Invictus colors &amp; oh my gosh!!!  It's beyond gorgeous.  It's seriously one of the prettiest colors I've ever used.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> I don't thibh I've seen it mentioned here yet but will anyone be partaking in the GDE exclusives to Femme Fatales shop? They are all really pretty and I plan on getting them whenever I feel like making a femme fatale order.


I'm going the Santa route on these. If Santa decides against them, I have a birthday coming up in January! I don't get birthday presents, so I take it as a reason to buy things for ME ME ME.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I live in CA, and the shipping came out to 6.50 AUD. It doesn't convert to USD, everything is showing the price in AUD. What does that equal? Today's conversion of AUD to USD equals: 1 Australian Dollar equals 0.87 US.


When you go to PayPal to pay it will tell you what it converts to.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OH well that's not too bad. Does it take forever to ship, or pretty quick? I mean like 2 weeks I would expect, but if it's 2 months that might be a bit much. Just planning for holidays!


There's a little imam thread about this. Most people said about 2.5 weeks. My first order was 3 while the second was I think in between 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OH well that's not too bad. Does it take forever to ship, or pretty quick? I mean like 2 weeks I would expect, but if it's 2 months that might be a bit much. Just planning for holidays!


I got my Halloween order in a little over 2 weeks. No tracking though so it just shows up one day. I was a little irked because the Halloween collection arrived on Halloween giving me no time to play with them or review before then.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, just FYI it is INSANELY expensive to put tracking on anything shipping from Australia, so it is pretty nerve-wracking when ordering from there. Before BlackMilk opened their US shop I used to die a little inside any time I made an order!

ETA: NZ is the same, but I don't think it goes for all countries. I think it just has to do with their post options.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 3, 2014)

I still haven't heard about my NM order from Oct. 12th. I feel bad about emailing though like I'm being impatient.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 3, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> I don't thibh I've seen it mentioned here yet but will anyone be partaking in the GDE exclusives to Femme Fatales shop? They are all really pretty and I plan on getting them whenever I feel like making a femme fatale order.


Anyone picking up GDE shadows from Femme Fatale, make sure you look at Smelt of Elderberries lipgloss from Shiro.  It too is exclusive to Femme Fatale.  It is my favorite of the Shiro glosses I have tried.  They also have some exclusive Shiro shadows.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I still haven't heard about my NM order from Oct. 12th. I feel bad about emailing though like I'm being impatient.


You should, I ordered the Grisly Grimoires late, as in I didn't preorder, and kindly emailed and asked if there was any chance I would be getting it before Halloween. She assured me she would do her best to get it out to me before then. Then it was Tuesday before or something and I emailed again, asking for any update. She said oh sure she'd be trying to get it out that day. And then on the 30th I got a shipping email, that is still in Pre-Shipment even now. I'm so pissed that she didn't just tell me it wasn't going to get there in time instead of leading me on. Sure I ordered late, and asked her for special treatment for my order to get it in time, but she didn't have to tell me she was going to get it out to me in time, when she wasn't. Do not lie to me, it's the biggest no-no I have with customer service and especially indies.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 3, 2014)

Gotta pick up those samples from Aromaleigh. Got to.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I still haven't heard about my NM order from Oct. 12th. I feel bad about emailing though like I'm being impatient.


I placed an order on 10/11 and I had shipping info for it last week and received it on 10/31.  I placed that before the TAT jumped up though (I don't recall when that happened).  I placed another order on 10/17 and I feel like I'm going to be 100 years old when I receive that one (super impatient if you couldn't tell :lol:  )


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You should, I ordered the Grisly Grimoires late, as in I didn't preorder, and kindly emailed and asked if there was any chance I would be getting it before Halloween. She assured me she would do her best to get it out to me before then. Then it was Tuesday before or something and I emailed again, asking for any update. She said oh sure she'd be trying to get it out that day. And then on the 30th I got a shipping email, that is still in Pre-Shipment even now. I'm so pissed that she didn't just tell me it wasn't going to get there in time instead of leading me on. Sure I ordered late, and asked her for special treatment for my order to get it in time, but she didn't have to tell me she was going to get it out to me in time, when she wasn't. Do not lie to me, it's the biggest no-no I have with customer service and especially indies.


Sorry to hear that.  What a crummy situation.  It sucks to get your Halloween collection AFTER Halloween.  Considering it was for Halloween there should have been a disclaimer that you might not get it until after Halloween if you didn't preorder (and maybe there was...I wasn't that interested in these sets so wasn't really following them).  Still kind of unfortunate though.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

ATTENTION PDXERS! SHIRO IS GOING TO BE AT LIVE-ACTION ETSY IN DECEMBER! I mean Crafty Wonderland!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You should, I ordered the Grisly Grimoires late, as in I didn't preorder, and kindly emailed and asked if there was any chance I would be getting it before Halloween. She assured me she would do her best to get it out to me before then. Then it was Tuesday before or something and I emailed again, asking for any update. She said oh sure she'd be trying to get it out that day. And then on the 30th I got a shipping email, that is still in Pre-Shipment even now. I'm so pissed that she didn't just tell me it wasn't going to get there in time instead of leading me on. Sure I ordered late, and asked her for special treatment for my order to get it in time, but she didn't have to tell me she was going to get it out to me in time, when she wasn't. Do not lie to me, it's the biggest no-no I have with customer service and especially indies.


I preordered mine on the 6th...and I got it on the 29th....so it definitely took awhile. However, I'd be irritated with her telling you something and not following through.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You should, I ordered the Grisly Grimoires late, as in I didn't preorder, and kindly emailed and asked if there was any chance I would be getting it before Halloween. She assured me she would do her best to get it out to me before then. Then it was Tuesday before or something and I emailed again, asking for any update. She said oh sure she'd be trying to get it out that day. And then on the 30th I got a shipping email, that is still in Pre-Shipment even now. I'm so pissed that she didn't just tell me it wasn't going to get there in time instead of leading me on. Sure I ordered late, and asked her for special treatment for my order to get it in time, but she didn't have to tell me she was going to get it out to me in time, when she wasn't. Do not lie to me, it's the biggest no-no I have with customer service and especially indies.


I am so sorry you are dealing with that! I feel bad though now because I just got shipment so now I definitely feel like I was just being inpatient. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am so sorry you are dealing with that! I feel bad though now because I just got shipment so now I definitely feel like I was just being inpatient. I hope you get yours soon!


Oh good, I'm glad you got a shipping notice!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I hope mine arrives soon too


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 3, 2014)

GOT MY CATSSIC LITERATURE COLLECTION!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't have an indie makeup yet but do plan to buy a few products before the end of the year. I saw some Charmed Collection eye shadows.  I think I'm going to get 'Hell Hath No Fury'

I also saw on Notoriously Morbid they have a Supernatural collection. I want to get 'Eye of the Tiger' and maybe 'Hallelujah'. I also want a sample of 'Shoes to Kill for' in the OZ collection and 'Crimson Horror' in the Doctor Who collection. 

One thing I wish I could find is horror movie based collections. Sounds weird, I know but I am a horror fanatic and if I found like a It or A Nightmare on Elm Street or even Scream collection I'd die.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> GOT MY CATSSIC LITERATURE COLLECTION!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


I forgot that the halflings don't have the cute stickers... merp.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 3, 2014)

Woohoo I bought samples of Aromaleighs Serpens collection during their flash sale today. I also need to preorder the holiday collection it's too pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 3, 2014)

I know everyone has moved on already but I finally got my October NM VC!  I got the sample Shadow in Don't think so loud and can someone tell me what the green goo in the bag is?  TIA!



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know everyone has moved on already but I finally got my October NM VC!  I got the sample Shadow in Don't think so loud and can someone tell me what the green goo in the bag is?  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I had a ring pop sucker that was green...maybe it melted?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

OH man. My DarlingClandestine and Sugar and Spite orders both came today - I am in perfume heaven.I didn't get much, so here is just a quick run down:

Sugar and Spite

- Grimoire Perfume Oil. Dark, smoky, woody, spicy, I love it. But this is a seriously dark scent and one that will definitely have a time and a place. Probably the most Halloween-seasonal scent I have tried thus far.

- Dessert Absinthe Perfume Oil. This scent is CRAZY. Wow, so it starts of kind of... well, gross. And just a cold sniff from the vial is about the same. But once you put it on, and it warms up HOLY MOLY it smells EXACTLY like Absinthe, just like dessert-freaking-absinthe. It is sweet, and a little minty, and heavily of Anise and what. This is crazy, and again definitely not an everyday scent but I am seriously impressed and I would totally wear this to the club. (Ha ha, I don't go clubbing. I wish!) I wouldn't recommend this for anyone who doesn't like licorice scent, but I would hope those folks had already guessed, what with Absinthe in the name, and all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DarlingClandestine

- Carny Wedding Solid Perfume. Okay, perfume solids are my favorite above all, so I might be biased, but this is my favorite of what I ordered, and might be among the favorites of what I own. It is slightly sweet, like spun sugar, but with a smoky, incense-y base. There is a slight disharmony to the notes that make it so interesting to my olfactory senses that I can't stop sniffing. However, at a distance they melt together into something warm and inviting, just what I like.

- Selas Perfume Oil. Starts out heavily floral then dries down to a dusty, sweet kind of soft florally-green scent. Ugh, super hard to put into words, but I think this scent, out of all four, is probably the easiest, or a least the most versatile to wear. I wouldn't say it is an "every day" scent, but will be really nice for special occasions.

Final verdict - will order from both again! The shipping time for both was good (unlike another that I ordered waaay before these and hasn't shipped, *cough**cough*) and both sent extra goodies. Sugar and Spite sent a lump of Lavender and Fig soap, which smells like literal Heaven, and DC sent so much candy I could have passed it out to trick-or-treaters! Obviously, I ate it all. The products are really nice, love the complexity of the scents and am definitely happy with the purchases!

Inserting disclaimer that these are my opinions based on wearing the scents on my skin. I am not trying to say they will smell/work the same for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

I got my Darling Clandestine order today too! I blindly ordered myself a full size Selas and I'm so glad I did! I love the book and the character the scent is based on, so that was partially why I bought it. And there were a few other things, but I haven't tested them yet.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 3, 2014)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> I don't have an indie makeup yet but do plan to buy a few products before the end of the year. I saw some Charmed Collection eye shadows. I think I'm going to get 'Hell Hath No Fury'
> 
> I also saw on Notoriously Morbid they have a Supernatural collection. I want to get 'Eye of the Tiger' and maybe 'Hallelujah'. I also want a sample of 'Shoes to Kill for' in the OZ collection and 'Crimson Horror' in the Doctor Who collection.
> 
> One thing I wish I could find is horror movie based collections. Sounds weird, I know but I am a horror fanatic and if I found like a It or A Nightmare on Elm Street or even Scream collection I'd die.


Innocent and Twisted has a collection based on "saw" and is 31% off with the code "halloweenies" through 9pm PST tonight!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I got my Darling Clandestine order today too! I blindly ordered myself a full size Selas and I'm so glad I did! I love the book and the character the scent is based on, so that was partially why I bought it. And there were a few other things, but I haven't tested them yet.


It's really nice! I'm not familiar at all with the inspiration, but I am glad I got it - I just picked up a Bitsy, though, not the full size. May have to get one when it comes back in stock in the future!


----------



## Imberis (Nov 3, 2014)

I got my CocoaPink order today, and I like almost everything. I'll put my comments under a spoiler cut because it might be a little long.
 



Spoiler



Princess Poo Shampoo: I chickened out and got the Herbal Essence type scent just in case I wasn't a fan of the CocoaPink scent blends. I love the shampoo. I could feel my hair getting softer while I was rinsing it out.

Ends with Benefits conditioner: Got this in the Herbal Essence type, too, so that they'd match. I like it a lot. My hair looks shiny and feels really nice.

Dry Oil Spray: I got this in Apricot Eyelet and Orange Blossom. I like the actual product. It soaks into my skin well and it doesn't feel greasy. The _Orange Blossom_ is my favorite of the two scents. It's very citrusy, and almost like lemon verbena. It doesn't smell like orange blossom at all to me, unfortunately. The _Apricot Eyelet_ scent is very foodie. Straight out of the bottle it smells just like vanilla cake batter. However, when it dries I do get the apricot scent, plus the cake batter scent. I'm not a foodie scent person, but I like it fine.

Linen Spray: I chose Candied Fruits, Victorian Forest, Haunted Forest, Twist of Lime Noel, and Paper Butterfly. Straight off:
- _Paper Butterfly_: The description sounded so good (amber, pale musk, sugar, etc.) but I just don't like it. It's like extra musky and kind of smells a bit like a headshop, which I hate.

- _Candied Fruits_: I like this one. It's very sweet, but not cloying. It's a "dark" candy scent.

- _Victorian Forest_: Love this! It just smells so much like Christmas. It's piney and minty and great.

- _Haunted Forest_: I don't love this one. I smell a strange herbal note that is not in the description. The blurb for the scent mentions woodsy, teakwood, and dark pomegranate, but I don't really get much of any of those.

- _Twist of Lime Noel_: At first spray, this smells like if Pine Sol and a lime had a baby together. and I love that! (I know that's weird.) When it dries, I get the vanilla scent on top of that.

Plus I got some free samples!

- Voluptous Body Butter in _Venetian Waltz_: The product itself feels very nice. It's a thick formula, but it melts right into my skin. The scent is way, way too foodie for me, though. It's like cake batter + molasses, and when it dries I swear I smell those plus raisins.

- Soft Bubbles foaming sugar scrub in _Goblin_- Again, I like the product, but the scent is a little too foodie for me. It's really marshmallowy and sweet.

- Argan Therapy Creme in _Green Apple Noel_- I haven't tried the product yet, but the sample size is quite nice. I thought I'd hate the scent, but I don't! It's heavy on the green apple and light on the vanilla. Very nice.



I'm pretty happy with my purchase!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Imberis Your description of Venetian Waltz made me so hungry. I would kill for a cake with molasses and raisins. Maybe not so much a body butter though... :lol:


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Shalott I really want Carny Wedding. I'm thinking Shark Friday will be the time to do so!


----------



## Imberis (Nov 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Imberis Your description of Venetian Waltz made me so hungry. I would kill for a cake with molasses and raisins. Maybe not so much a body butter though... :lol:


LoL! I wouldn't mind that cake, either. It's one of the weirder scents I've smelled. It's just so jarring to smell the cake scent and then wham, I'm hit by this weird raisin scent!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 3, 2014)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> I don't have an indie makeup yet but do plan to buy a few products before the end of the year. I saw some Charmed Collection eye shadows. I think I'm going to get 'Hell Hath No Fury'
> 
> I also saw on Notoriously Morbid they have a Supernatural collection. I want to get 'Eye of the Tiger' and maybe 'Hallelujah'. I also want a sample of 'Shoes to Kill for' in the OZ collection and 'Crimson Horror' in the Doctor Who collection.
> 
> One thing I wish I could find is horror movie based collections. Sounds weird, I know but I am a horror fanatic and if I found like a It or A Nightmare on Elm Street or even Scream collection I'd die.


darling girl! They have a horror movie collection. I have been eyeing Here's Johnny for awhile.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm debating about a HoG order. Should I wait until I can get mini pumpkin butters of all the scents I want or try the sugar scrubs and get most the scents now and place a separate order later? I'm supposed to be on a no-buy but I want to treat myself for all the hard work I put into passing my core review.

I just would rather have pumpkin butters than so many scrubs even though I've never tried them.

Ok, I think I am going to order the scrubs but I really want to try hearth but they are only available in full size. Can anyone vouch for it? Did anyone get a sample?

eTA: I was good. I only ordered a Hearth whipped soap and a horseman bubbling scrub. I have been putinf off buying the horseman for a long time (mainly beause I am allergic to horses and that detected me) but I figured I should get it just in case I loved it. I'm going to wait until the restock to buy the other scents I want in pumpkin butters.


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 3, 2014)

@bsquared I know!! I saw and was so happy but the colors just didn't call out to them. I thought they would have been much more darker. Like Blacks, deep reds, Purples, Deep olive colors or something.


@mikaglam I saw! I just didn't care for any of those but I do want a few of their other collections. I can't wait for Christmas collections to start coming around.

Also, I feel like I'm not replying properly. Everytime I manually do the '@etc' it never highlights their user like when I copy and past. But when I do that that this weird grey box is in part of the text.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Shalott I really want Carny Wedding. I'm thinking Shark Friday will be the time to do so!


Yesss, get it if you can! By now it is mostly faded on me and the wrist that previously had Dessert Absinthe smells sweet, and the one that had Grimoire smells smoky, LOL. :laughing:


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 3, 2014)

For Nars Orgasm fans, may I recommend a new cream blush from Sugar Skull Minerals called Skinny Dip! I received a sample that's maybe a dime's diameter in a clamshell and looks a rich bronze, but it took the tiniest amount to blend out into a lovely peachy tone with just enough pink in the mix to make it interesting. I'm so glad to have gotten this because I was hedging on buying one--it looked too deep on screen for my pasty Viking complexion.

Now for those of you who have ordered from Cocoa Pink, around how long has it actually taken for shipping? I made my first order last Friday with the sale. I was going to get their version of Hello Sugar but decided on Boo Boo Lemon Noel and Champagne Sugar perfume oils, bubbling scrubs and body cream. And a, um, special product called Meow. I'll be polite and let you look that one up on your own. 

I have been going on a bit of a fragrance bender lately, with orders anxiously awaited from Haus of Gloi, Debaucherous, Pink Bow Bath Boutique, and Queen Bee Trading in addition to Cocoa Pink, and have more bonbons coming from Sugar Skull, For Goodness Grape and Whimsical Apothecary, and I'm seriously debating pulling the trigger on a One Hand Washes The Other order (in a rare twist, I really disliked the order I made a couple months ago but loved the free sample enough to go back to the shop!)


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has bought anything from the brand witch Slap Cosmetics or Meow Cosmetics. I've been looking at their site and some of their eye shadows are just beautiful. 

I was wondering if they work well.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Nov 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And, hey, speaking of pressing issues and holding people accountable, has anyone received or even seen evidence of the Halloween Madd Cat Monthly bag yet? It was initially supposed to go out the 21st, then that was changed to "tomorrow and the next day" on the 27th. I have excellent luck with shipping and usually get my stuff within a day or two of processing through the originating post office. Hell, I've received about five different packages that were sent after the 27th. But I haven't received this one, and I don't see anyone on Facebook or Instagram with it yet.


I got mine today no shipping notification just showed up.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> I got mine today no shipping notification just showed up.


Yeah, mine arrived today, too!  And...  Meh.  I was expecting something much more interesting since this was their grand finale.  They did send three full-sized jars, so that was nice, but... I just don't know.  Maybe their lack of bubble wrap just really rubs me the wrong way.



Spoiler



Colors (my lighting sucks, so no photos, and these descriptions are my own and thus may be *way* off):


Grave Digger -- Cadet blue with purple and aqua sparkles
Jeeper Creepers -- medium purple with many different sparkles
May the Force Be with You -- grass green with green sparkles

Baggies:


Dem Bones -- sparkly ivory
Black Widow -- black
Samhain -- orange

*Huge* baggie of Glow Bronze in ChaCha (the baggie itself is huge.  I'm kind of not sure why they used one this size)

I do like the green, but I think it's very, *very* close to something I already have.



I'm kind of kicking myself for ordering this now due to its timing.  Since it arrived after Halloween, it's going to be put away with my other Halloween collections, and I will revisit them next October, unless I put them on my swap list and manage to swap them away next year.  Just...  Meh.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 3, 2014)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> I'm curious if anyone has bought anything from the brand witch Slap Cosmetics or Meow Cosmetics. I've been looking at their site and some of their eye shadows are just beautiful.
> 
> I was wondering if they work well.


If by Witch Slap you mean something that rhymes with Witch, no...I have heard horrible things about them, from repackaging to pushing unsafe face pigments as eye makeup. This was a few years ago and maybe they've cleaned up their act, but the reviews I read in 2011 were enough to scare me off them and almost scared me off indies in general.

Meow, on the other hand, I can't say enough wonderful things. Everything I've bought is excellent quality, wears well, and has caused no bad reaction in either myself or my husband. (I typically have to sample everything I use prior to full-size purchases, because poor Louie and his sensitive skin flare up with the Eczema of Evil far too easily.) Their customer service and follow-through are wonderful and they do a great job of keeping on top of their orders and workflow.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I would love to hear your thoughts on pink bow!!! They are on my wish list and I'm so tempted (pink!! And sugary scents!!!) but I haven't heard a ton.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I waant to say my previous Cocoa Pink order took about two weeks from placement to arrival - I placed my order October 5th and it was shipped October 10th then took a little while in shipping. Can't remember the stated TaT, though, so that's not really helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@meaganola You could wear May the Force Be With You on May 4th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, mine arrived today, too! And... Meh. I was expecting something much more interesting since this was their grand finale. They did send three full-sized jars, so that was nice, but... I just don't know. Maybe their lack of bubble wrap just really rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now in kicking myself for not ordering this! I am a huge Star Wars fan Hmph.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I ordered before the sale, and it took six days (including the day I ordered) to arrive, which was less than the TAT they showed on the site.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's my Madd Cat variation. It looks like they ran out of jars, which is expected when a business is closing its doors, so no complaints from me. I'm excited for the blush, and I think Grave Digger is beautiful.



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Bflopolska I waant to say my previous Cocoa Pink order took about two weeks from placement to arrival - I placed my order October 5th and it was shipped October 10th then took a little while in shipping. Can't remember the stated TaT, though, so that's not really helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@meaganola You could wear May the Force Be With You on May 4th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've thought about May the 4th, but I'm hoping that Shiro brings theirs back next year!  I know it was an anniversary color, but, hey, they have an anniversary every year, so why not bring it back every year? 

As for Cocoa Pink, I went to the website last night to add some stuff to my Elfster list, and their TAT was 30 to 45  *business* days.  This translates to TEN WEEKS.  I closed the tab.



mikaglam said:


> Now in kicking myself for not ordering this! I am a huge Star Wars fan Hmph.


I forgot to mention this part:  The obviously Halloween shades were in clear jars with clear lids and no company label.  May the Force Be With You was in a jar with a black lid and company label.  It's not a new shade.  It was created for one of these bags back in May.  In the past, they would send random old LE stuff and/or permanent colors along with the monthly color(s) in these bags.  I don't know whether everyone is getting this one or if it varies.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

HAUS OF GLOI WROTE BACK AND ARE LETTING ME PURCHASE A GHOST PUFFS HAIR OIL AND TWO WHIPPED SOAPS!!!

Proof it never hurts to ask!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

Also, two things for those who have asked:

1. Any time I've ordered from CocoaPink, I get my goodies about a week or a week and a half later.

2. Meow Cosmetics is amazing!


----------



## musiclover8201 (Nov 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> HAUS OF GLOI WROTE BACK AND ARE LETTING ME PURCHASE A GHOST PUFFS HAIR OIL AND TWO WHIPPED SOAPS!!!
> 
> Proof it never hurts to ask!


So lucky! All I managed to grab was one sample vial. I wonder how big a batch the have to make for you.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

So, I just spilled my Ghost Puffs perfume all over my night shirt, ruining it (though it smells great!) and using up most of my bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right after I was so stoked about getting the hair oil and whipped soap!! My life.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, I just spilled my Ghost Puffs perfume all over my night shirt, ruining it (though it smells great!) and using up most of my bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right after I was so stoked about getting the hair oil and whipped soap!! My life.


Ahh,that sucks, I am sorry! I picked up a bottle by the stopper once, on accident, which then popped off and spilled the scent all over me. It's such a bummer!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 4, 2014)

bsquared said:


> @@Bflopolska I would love to hear your thoughts on pink bow!!! They are on my wish list and I'm so tempted (pink!! And sugary scents!!!) but I haven't heard a ton.


I've only made a couple of orders but I like them a lot! They're very inexpensive ($4.50 or so for an approx 1/3 ounce rollerball oil) yet excellent quality, and the scents have staying power. There is a nice little set the name of which escapes me--the Girlie Girl gift set or some such thing--that has a rollerball and a mini body butter for $10. That would be a great intro! They also have first-rate communication and problem resolution. With my last order I received a message that they had run completely out of rollerball bottles, so they offered to switch my perfume up to a 2 ounce spray. Of course I jumped on that! The items are made to order so there's an approximate TAT of 5 or 6 days which I think is pretty good for something made from scratch.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG you guys.  I can finally squee here because I've said my proper thank-yous on another board.  I did a 13 Days of Halloween/Day of the Dead swap, and my person ABSOLUTELY SPOILED ME with Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs Imps.  26 of them, I'm tellin' ya.  Classics like Snake Oil and Dragon's Milk,  so many of the Alice In Wonderland collection.  I've been twitching with happiness for DAYS.  

LOOK AT THE PRETTIES:


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Haus of Gloi is sending me an extra Ghost Puffs perfume oil too, now.

You guys, it doesn't hurt to ask if there's something you missed out on that you really want.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, Haus of Gloi is sending me an extra Ghost Puffs perfume oil too, now.
> 
> You guys, it doesn't hurt to ask if there's something you missed out on that you really want.


Jealous!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Jealous!


Write to them!! When I did, it was a Hail Mary pass that I thought would never work, and now look how it turned out! It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried Daisycakes Soap on Etsy?  Their store has like 11k + reviews so I'm assuming they are safe to order from (I was thinking some solid perfumes.)  But obviously I want to see your opinions first if anyone has one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Has anyone tried Daisycakes Soap on Etsy? Their store has like 11k + reviews so I'm assuming they are safe to order from (I was thinking some solid perfumes.) But obviously I want to see your opinions first if anyone has one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've ordered a few of the solid perfumes and I like them! They were one of the very few who make a patchouli-orange combo that doesn't smell like a head shop. (And thanks for the reminder, time to replenish!) The scents last long and did not cause allergies in myself or my husband. As I recall, the TAT was really quick too.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

I just sent a message to a company I like on etsy asking if they would be willing to do a discount code for SeSa!  They do one for another forum's huge Halloween gift exchange extravaganza (this company actually even makes a special GWP item just for that exchange), so I'm hoping they'll be willing to do one for us.  It would be *awesome* if we could find a bunch of companies willing to do special stuff -- discounts, freebies, or special edition goodies -- for our exchanges!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, HoG's "The Horsemen" smells awesome! Everyone who recommended it, thank you, I'm so glad I didn't miss out on it! I'm trying it out today, and I love it! I'm sad I waited so long to try it, since they're out of the perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, at least I snagged some pumpkin butter and bubbling scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I've ordered a few of the solid perfumes and I like them! They were one of the very few who make a patchouli-orange combo that doesn't smell like a head shop. (And thanks for the reminder, time to replenish!) The scents last long and did not cause allergies in myself or my husband. As I recall, the TAT was really quick too.


This is juuuust what I needed to be enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm thinking of doing the 5-scent pack of solid perfume in honeycomb, violet, lavender, rose and juniper.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Write to them!! When I did, it was a Hail Mary pass that I thought would never work, and now look how it turned out! It doesn't hurt to ask!


What did you ask exactly? I would looooove some GP whipped soap but I can't figure out a good way to phrase my e-mail!  :wacko:


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This is juuuust what I needed to be enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking of doing the 5-scent pack of solid perfume in honeycomb, violet, lavender, rose and juniper.


Please trust me when I tell you that you need Juniper Kiss in your life! Its existence is the only reason I have begrudgingly forgiven Bath and Body Works for all but discontinuing Juniper Breeze.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What did you ask exactly? I would looooove some GP whipped soap but I can't figure out a good way to phrase my e-mail!  :wacko:


"GIMME ALL THE GHOST PUFFS!"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> "GIMME ALL THE GHOST PUFFS!"


HAhaha that's basically what my original draft said!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please trust me when I tell you that you need Juniper Kiss in your life! Its existence is the only reason I have begrudgingly forgiven Bath and Body Works for all but discontinuing Juniper Breeze.


An indie that smells like juniper breeze!? My heart!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Please trust me when I tell you that you need Juniper Kiss in your life! Its existence is the only reason I have begrudgingly forgiven Bath and Body Works for all but discontinuing Juniper Breeze.





bsquared said:


> An indie that smells like juniper breeze!? My heart!!!


omg I'm so happy knowing this...juniper breeze was my THING. Forget plumeria or sweet pea or even cucumber melon.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> omg I'm so happy knowing this...juniper breeze was my THING. Forget plumeria or sweet pea or even cucumber melon.


Aaaaaand if oils are more your thing, Blue Water Fragrances (also on Etsy) has a really nice Juniper perfume too. I wore Juniper Breeze for years, it made me SO mad when they dropped it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

UGH YOU GUYS I NEED THIS.  From Paintbox Soapworks, Roses in the Snow:



> Deep red, velvety rose touched by frost, with fir needle &amp; solemn incense
> Christmas isn't always about merry making &amp; joy... Roses in the Snow captures the darker, more gothic side of the Yule. Lush red roses spill onto ghostly white drifts, their rich scent mingling with the deep shadows of evergreen forests. A pale owl glides silently overhead, and somewhere in the darkness you hear a gentle tinkling, the sound of gilded robes and golden chains. You turn, trying to trace the scent of myrrh and incense that drifts on the cold night air, when suddenly a delicate hand covers your mouth and you feel the cold edge of a knife at your throat...


----------



## BSquared (Nov 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> omg I'm so happy knowing this...juniper breeze was my THING. Forget plumeria or sweet pea or even cucumber melon.


Juniper breeze and pear berry for me!!


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Aaaaaand if oils are more your thing, Blue Water Fragrances (also on Etsy) has a really nice Juniper perfume too. I wore Juniper Breeze for years, it made me SO mad when they dropped it!


B&amp;BW brought back Juniper Breeze, though (and they've been reformulating and repackaging the classic scents pretty frequently). They also have a yearly thing where they sell the classic scents in store.

And back to indie things...

I also pre-ordered Sol Invictus and some of the Serpens shades from Aromaleigh after I finished my exam this morning (and I have two more exams this week).

I ordered from the Solstice Scents autumn release part 2 and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited for this!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> And back to indie things...
> 
> I also pre-ordered Sol Invictus and some of the Serpens shades from Aromaleigh after I finished my exam this morning (and I have two more exams this week).
> 
> I ordered from the Solstice Scents autumn release part 2 and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited for this!


Thank you for reminding me about the Sol Invictus preorder, just did that! And my SS part 2 gets here hopefully Thursday, so I can't wait for that too!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What did you ask exactly? I would looooove some GP whipped soap but I can't figure out a good way to phrase my e-mail!  :wacko:


I just said I missed out on the hair oil and whipped soaps and it was ALL I wanted, and asked if, if nothing else, we could "recreate" the scent with their "build your own perfume" option. I just sounded desperate tbh.


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Thank you for reminding me about the Sol Invictus preorder, just did that! And my SS part 2 gets here hopefully Thursday, so I can't wait for that too!


Yay! I'm excited for Sol Invictus - the preview swatches look super pretty and fun!

And your review of Solstice Scents' Autumn part 1 (from what seemed like a long time ago) made me really, really want to try their stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 5, 2014)

The Haus of Gloi hair oil? Will it work with fine colored hair? I'd like to try it out but I'm scared it'll make my hair look greasy. I'm more of a quick blow dry and let my hair do whatever it wants kind of girl though. I rarely use products on my hair.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I just said I missed out on the hair oil and whipped soaps and it was ALL I wanted, and asked if, if nothing else, we could "recreate" the scent with their "build your own perfume" option. I just sounded desperate tbh.


So, ironically I asked a similar question (but for The Horsemen) and only about the perfume, and they have some available just not listed, so I'll be able to purchase The Horsemen perfume! Awesomeness! Oh and Matt responded lightning fast, so double yay for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Yay! I'm excited for Sol Invictus - the preview swatches look super pretty and fun!
> 
> And your review of Solstice Scents' Autumn part 1 (from what seemed like a long time ago) made me really, really want to try their stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh thanks for checking it out! I can't wait to see how part 2 is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



mikaglam said:


> The Haus of Gloi hair oil? Will it work with fine colored hair? I'd like to try it out but I'm scared it'll make my hair look greasy. I'm more of a quick blow dry and let my hair do whatever it wants kind of girl though. I rarely use products on my hair.


I have fine hair, it's not colored, but I just used a few drops on the ends of wet hair right out of the shower. It sinked it, and didn't leave my hair greasy at all. I usually don't put those types of products on my scalp though.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 5, 2014)

this definitely needs to be shared, it's up on fb but here's the text: 

Happy Waffle Wednesday! Today only, get free shipping with code 'FREESHIP' on all orders over $25. Internationals welcome! You may not stack codes. 

So it seems I went a bit too crazy stocking for Catssic Literature  The mini set is now 20% off on the website, found through the link below. It's $26 from a previous price of $32.50. The discount is only valid on the halfling set only, not on the sampler or full size set or in the individual mini size listing (those are still $3.25 each!). Please note that the minis do not come with the top labels! 

Happy hump day!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from Paintbox Soapworks? I only have one sample in my cart, and it shows $8.00 for shipping...I was curious about the shipping refund, are they quick like Alchemic Muse?


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 5, 2014)

My honey let me pick my last present for my birthday! I picked the sol invictus preorder (samples), jars for my samples and a book! Lol I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh! I also ordered Aromaleighs Serpens samples on Monday! I was so excited those were the ones on sale this week.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Got shipping on Visage!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 5, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> B&amp;BW brought back Juniper Breeze, though (and they've been reformulating and repackaging the classic scents pretty frequently). They also have a yearly thing where they sell the classic scents in store.


Around here I have seen old ladies get into cane fights over Juniper Breeze the one time during the year it gets a limited engagement at my nearest store. Usually it's almost all gone by the time I'm able to get the the mall and I'm left with the lotions that people have tested without bothering to notice that there was a bottle clearly marked Try Me!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got shipping on Visage!


Woo-hoo, me too!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got shipping on Visage!


Same here! I'm going to have to remember to keep an eye on transit time for future reference.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a shop on Etsy called Ravens Creek Soap Co. and I am feeling a great and mighty love! My first order was a Merlot lip tint (which BTW is fabulous) and a vanilla lip scrub, which is not only very delicious but very generously sized and much less expensive than the ones from Lush. They included a vanilla lip balm which tastes like cake and is good enough to eat! I don't remember who was asking about bath bombs, but I just ordered some today--they're $3.50 each for a 7 oz size, which strikes me as nice and generous too. I'm going to be stalking this place for a while, waiting on some more Lemon Cake goodies to pop up!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Same here! I'm going to have to remember to keep an eye on transit time for future reference.


Yes, I'm very curious. I have never ordered anything from Canada before.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 5, 2014)

I am very excited to see everyone's visage boxes!!

My last HW order came super fast. I don't think I've had anything from canada take more than a week. I'm pretty close to the border though, but hopefully you guys don't have to wait too long!


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 5, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Around here I have seen old ladies get into cane fights over Juniper Breeze the one time during the year it gets a limited engagement at my nearest store. Usually it's almost all gone by the time I'm able to get the the mall and I'm left with the lotions that people have tested without bothering to notice that there was a bottle clearly marked Try Me!


Haha! I'm an online B&amp;BW shopper (I try to avoid in-store madness)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&amp;kw=juniper%20breeze&amp;origkw=juniper+breeze&amp;sr=1

I still haven't made an order for the Catssic Literature collection yet (it's permanent and I'm trying to behave until the lip colors are released). But I'm excited to see what everyone gets in the Visage box!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 5, 2014)

@@chibimorph, I am kinda waiting for that too! I looooved her previous lip product and was sad when she shelved them. She said Mid-November right?? That's SOON!


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I am kinda waiting for that too! I looooved her previous lip product and was sad when she shelved them. She said Mid-November right?? That's SOON!


I've never tried any of her lip products - but the prospect of something named "Katpiss Neverclean" amuses me greatly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And yes, I think she did say mid-November! She also mentioned releasing stickers for the Catssic collection... I hope these stickers are jar-lid sized so we can buy the mini collection and add the stickers on ourselves.

However, I think I'm going to wait until January to buy the Catssic collection (I think her anniversary is in January, so maybe she'll release something special then... and I need to stick to my low-buy). But I'm still excited to see what the lip colors will look like!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

My Visage shipped too! It usually takes a week to get here too. It was so funny my first HW order was over the amount to get tracking on it, and then my second wasn't and I had no idea there was a limit, so I emailed her all confused about my tracking and she explained the $ limit on it. Then I felt pretty silly. International shipping is so weird.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

And I feel like the world all makes sense now, I had to refund a shipping label because I punched in the info wrong, and the tracking for it still just says Pre-Shipment. So I think that's what VD was doing to all of us, getting her money back on the shipping and delaying until we made a bigger fuss.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 5, 2014)

I've reached a breaking point with VDC I was told last week it would be shipped for that should be the third time but haven't gotten a new tracking number. I'm just gonna ask for a refund and if I get it I'm gonna throw the money at sixteen92 (I just read the scent descriptions for fall and winter and want!).


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Haus of Gloi Yule shipping too!!! Yippee!!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> And I feel like the world all makes sense now, I had to refund a shipping label because I punched in the info wrong, and the tracking for it still just says Pre-Shipment. So I think that's what VD was doing to all of us, getting her money back on the shipping and delaying until we made a bigger fuss.


Day 3 of pre shipment status. We will see...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Haus of Gloi Yule shipping too!!! Yippee!!


Ahhhh so exciting! Hopefully mine ships soon. I'm getting antsy to smell like Christmas!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhhh so exciting! Hopefully mine ships soon. I'm getting antsy to smell like Christmas!


I know, so fast!! I'm antsy to smell like potatoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone else see there's supposed to be some sort of indie Christmas special thing? I have zero idea what it means other than it apparently involves AFK, hello waffle, smelli yetti and ten three? Maybe someone else can explain what it is better? I don't think we can link to reddit but there's a big old thread on imam and people seems excited so I'm just following the crowd lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Anyone else see there's supposed to be some sort of indie Christmas special thing? I have zero idea what it means other than it apparently involves AFK, hello waffle, smelli yetti and ten three? Maybe someone else can explain what it is better? I don't think we can link to reddit but there's a big old thread on imam and people seems excited so I'm just following the crowd lol


Whaaaaat?! Off to investigate!

ETA: Sounds like a box with a bunch of brands products in it?


----------



## BSquared (Nov 5, 2014)

If you can figure it out tell me lol! The post links to AFK's Facebook page but I don't really get the status update?? I have the dumbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

Whatever it is, there's only 30! GOOD GOD.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

Darling Clandestine is involved. I was on her shop last night and there's a listing for something reserved for AFK and to me it sounds like possibly an advent calendar of some sort? Maybe a subscription?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's an advent calendar. 

I saw someone say it was a certain users idea. And when I go to her posts, she has a recent thread about creating an indie advent calendar. 

WANT.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 5, 2014)

There's a new sneak peek up for the NM VC and it is so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited for it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think it's an advent calendar.
> 
> I saw someone say it was a certain users idea. And when I go to her posts, she has a recent thread about creating an indie advent calendar.
> 
> WANT.


An indie advent calendar? It's like all my dreams are coming true!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

AHHHHH I got shipping for both my HoG orders and a refund for shipping. COME TO MEEEEE!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

My order will probably take forever because I ordered pretty much everything, over 4 orders, over a few days. I hope it ships soon though!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 5, 2014)

So an indie advent calendar is awesome! Do we know when it'll be sold (for the minute it's available)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably be waiting on my HoG for a while to, with my multiple orders. I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks about the Yule products!


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 5, 2014)

I got my queen bee apothecary order today!  Lip balm for scale in the

picture.  I got the mini lavender whipped shea butter, mini daily grind body frosting, and sample deodorant in lemongrass sage.  I tried out a bit of the lavender shea butter and it is pretty oily when you first put it on, takes a few minutes to fully sink in.  The lavender scent is very light and the lotion has no weird lingering smell after putting it on. I bought this for use as a heavy duty moisturizer and it should be good for that.  The daily grind mini is much smaller than I thought it would be but it smells SO GOOD you guys, it's an amazing sweet coffee smell.  I want to eat it.  The deodorant sample is really substantial and has a great clean smell that I would say is unisex.  I'll be testing it this week. It's a clear solid, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> qba order.png
> 
> I got my queen bee apothecary order today!  Lip balm for scale in the
> 
> picture.  I got the mini lavender whipped shea butter, mini daily grind body frosting, and sample deodorant in lemongrass sage.  I tried out a bit of the lavender shea butter and it is pretty oily when you first put it on, takes a few minutes to fully sink in.  The lavender scent is very light and the lotion has no weird lingering smell after putting it on. I bought this for use as a heavy duty moisturizer and it should be good for that.  The daily grind mini is much smaller than I thought it would be but it smells SO GOOD you guys, it's an amazing sweet coffee smell.  I want to eat it.  The deodorant sample is really substantial and has a great clean smell that I would say is unisex.  I'll be testing it this week. It's a clear solid, in case anyone was wondering.


I'm curious to hear your thoughts after trying out the deodorant. I'm interested in finding an alternative to typical ones.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm curious to hear your thoughts after trying out the deodorant. I'm interested in finding an alternative to typical ones.


The other big indie deodorant place I've heard of is Bunny Butt Apothecary which I've been thinking about trying, especially with a name like that!
And my HoG giant order shipped! I have the feeling it should be here by Saturday if I am lucky so I can't wait!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, HoG hasn't responded to my e-mail &amp; they just posted this:

_Hey everyone! We had a supplier short us on an order and then discontinue carrying a very necessary ingredient for our Whipped Soaps and Bubbling Scrubs. We have ordered more of the ingredient from another supplier. That being said, this will push back restock dates. We are shooting for the latter part of next week for restocks. We will be keeping you posted when we can set a firm date. In the mean time I will be doubling up on lip balms and Butterbombs. Thanks everyone! _

Soooo I think I'm out of luck on my GP whipped soap! I will be yearning for it until next year!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The other big indie deodorant place I've heard of is Bunny Butt Apothecary which I've been thinking about trying, especially with a name like that!
> 
> And my HoG giant order shipped! I have the feeling it should be here by Saturday if I am lucky so I can't wait!


I'll have to check this out!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Nov 5, 2014)

My HoG order shipped and I got a refund. I am excite!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 5, 2014)

My HoG has not shipped yet but I am so excited for everyone to get their goodies! We are all gonna smell like heaven!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see what everyone gets! I just picked up gifts but I'm still excited!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 5, 2014)

Allison H said:


> So an indie advent calendar is awesome! Do we know when it'll be sold (for the minute it's available)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'll probably be waiting on my HoG for a while to, with my multiple orders. I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks about the Yule products!


An indie advent calendar, and there's only 30? Heartbreak City, here I come!


----------



## mooreeeg (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation for a super moisturizing whipped soap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been waffling over the catssic literature half halflings since the stickers will be buy able separately but I THINK I need to wait! Too many orders out!!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Well, HoG hasn't responded to my e-mail &amp; they just posted this:
> 
> _Hey everyone! We had a supplier short us on an order and then discontinue carrying a very necessary ingredient for our Whipped Soaps and Bubbling Scrubs. We have ordered more of the ingredient from another supplier. That being said, this will push back restock dates. We are shooting for the latter part of next week for restocks. We will be keeping you posted when we can set a firm date. In the mean time I will be doubling up on lip balms and Butterbombs. Thanks everyone! _
> 
> Soooo I think I'm out of luck on my GP whipped soap! I will be yearning for it until next year!


Well damn! I am guessing those of us with shipping orders including whipped soap got luck as fuq!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 6, 2014)

Please consider a purchase of Notroisuoy Morbid's COTM for November.  Proceeds from the sale of Yellow Moon will be donated to the EB Research Partnership.  EB is a horrible disease where your skin does not "anchor".  Something as simple as wearing clothes will cause the body to blister.  I have personally met several children with this disease and their bodies are open, oozing wounds at all times.  They have to undergo daily intensely painful baths and hours of bandaging to care for these wounds.   The open wounds of course put them at great risk for infection, and most do not make it to adulthood as a result of this disease.  They have other medical issues too, but these are the most visible and painful.  Eddie Vedder, from Pearl Jam, is a member of the EBRP board and recently toured the Children's Hospital at The University of Minnesota.  You may have seen YouTube videos of his concert that night where he brought one of the doctors pioneering stem cell transplants to save these children.  Dr. Jakub Tolar is also the doctor that pioneered the protocol for transplant in the disease that my daughter had.  He is probably the most compassionate and brilliant man I have ever met.  He is dedicated to finding not only treatment options for this horrible disease, but an actual cure.  I don't know how or why NM decided to donate the proceeds from this color towards EB Research, but it has really touched my heart that they are.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 6, 2014)

mooreeeg said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a super moisturizing whipped soap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like the bath bombs by the Salty Jellyfish on Etsy. I have only ordered those, not the whipped soap, but if she formulates them the way she does her bath bombs I'm sure they're moisturizing. She is also a very nice shop owner, and even messaged me to ask if my order made it to me okay!  Also she formulates things that are intentionally gentle and good for skin.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

mooreeeg said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a super moisturizing whipped soap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So far I have only tried HoG and it is super moisturizing, but I have also bought some from Solstice Scents and cream soap from Alchemic Muse. The Solstice Scents whipped soap is also really moisturizing, and I have some orders out for some other companies, but haven't tried any of those yet.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 6, 2014)

Whew so glad I saw on IMAM that sixteen92 will be pulling the fall sample set before the winter release! She's almost out! So go get the set now If you want it.

Also Wicked and Salem will be added to the General catalogue.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 6, 2014)

@@marigoldsue, wow!! Such a gorgeous color for a great cause &lt;3


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 6, 2014)

.... my Victorian Disco order (from September) arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I asked her for an update on facebook last week, and on Sunday she sent me a tracking number and a pic of the package (without me prompting!). Didn't want to say anything until the package actually arrived (without any missing items).

ETA: And she just sent me a facebook message asking if everything arrived okay!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 6, 2014)

Could it be....an actual VD tracking number??? After 3.5 long months of waiting??? I still won't believe it until it's in my mailbox but a small part of me is happy I MIGHT actually get the order I paid for.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 6, 2014)

I've gotten my sample sets of the Alchemic Muse Winter fragrances and I have some very strong opinions already. I can't wait to finish testing them and let you know what I think! I am wishing I'd gotten a soap sampler, too, because I really want to try them out, but I might just have to take the plunge and buy some full size soaps.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I've gotten my sample sets of the Alchemic Muse Winter fragrances and I have some very strong opinions already. I can't wait to finish testing them and let you know what I think! I am wishing I'd gotten a soap sampler, too, because I really want to try them out, but I might just have to take the plunge and buy some full size soaps.


Oooh let us know! I need to know what to order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 6, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Please consider a purchase of Notroisuoy Morbid's COTM for November.  Proceeds from the sale of Yellow Moon will be donated to the EB Research Partnership.  EB is a horrible disease where your skin does not "anchor".  Something as simple as wearing clothes will cause the body to blister.  I have personally met several children with this disease and their bodies are open, oozing wounds at all times.  They have to undergo daily intensely painful baths and hours of bandaging to care for these wounds.   The open wounds of course put them at great risk for infection, and most do not make it to adulthood as a result of this disease.  They have other medical issues too, but these are the most visible and painful.  Eddie Vedder, from Pearl Jam, is a member of the EBRP board and recently toured the Children's Hospital at The University of Minnesota.  You may have seen YouTube videos of his concert that night where he brought one of the doctors pioneering stem cell transplants to save these children.  Dr. Jakub Tolar is also the doctor that pioneered the protocol for transplant in the disease that my daughter had.  He is probably the most compassionate and brilliant man I have ever met.  He is dedicated to finding not only treatment options for this horrible disease, but an actual cure.  I don't know how or why NM decided to donate the proceeds from this color towards EB Research, but it has really touched my heart that they are.


I've had psoriasis so bad it completely covered my entire body. The doctors compared it to a second degree burn and asked how I had gotten that far without painkillers. I know what it's like to have a horrible skin disease, and I can't even IMAGINE that. I'd never even heard about it. I will definitely become a major supporter for this cause.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay a run down of the Winter scents I got from Alchemic Muse - I ordered two sets of three samples so I have six of the Winter perfumes +1 Fall that was a bonus. Imma add my thoughts on that, too, in case anyone wants to try and get it last minute!



Spoiler



I'm just going to go in alphabetical order with the bonus sample last, and then I will add what I am getting and what I would recommend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Figgy Pudding* - VERY warm and VERY strongly scented of fig, with a little bit of sweetness. If you dislike fig scents, this is not the one for you, but it is a very nice gourmand with delicious hints of nutmeg and spice.

*Hearth* - This was very warm and sweet, just like it was purported to be. I can smell a little bit of firewood underneath, but it's mostly just a nice, sweet smell. Despite ostensibly being a gourmand, this isn't very "foodie" and I think would make a nice everyday scent throughout the colder months.

*Krumkake* - All the food scents ended up first! Of the different gourmand scents Alchemic Muse is offering, this is the least spectacular that I tried, but it might be right up lots of folk's alleys. Nutty, sweet, with hints of ginger and vanilla, this one is probably easier to wear than Figgy Pudding, but less so that Hearth. It is also more truly gourmand than either of the other two.

*Northwoods* - Fresh, clean and completely evocative of walking in the deep woods on a snowy night. There is nothing about the woods in this scent that scream "holidays" and I think it is a lovely fragrance for those who like something very fresh and crisp. Definitely unisex, as well, where the others have all been slightly feminine, imo.

*Snowdrift* - This is another very clean scent, but the heliotrope doesn't work for me (a it usually doesn't) and it is reminiscent of Black Violet's Ice Queen in that way. The white florals on top and the sandalwood on bottom make a very nice, white scent that is made seasonal by the hint of juniper. Not to my taste, but will be lovely on others.

*Wassail* - Haaaaaa. If you've gone Wassailing, this is it. Cider, spice, a hint of orange rind in the mix. So delicious, I could drink it but I will have to settle for wearing it for the time being. My favorite.

Bonus! *Pumpkin Butter* - The epitome of pumpkin scents, this smells just like you would imagine a pumpkin-scent to smell. Pumpkin-y, ginger-y, cinnamon-y, and very creamy and sweet. A perfect fall pumpkin.

Scents I did NOT get: Applewood, Spiked Nog, Sweet Potato. I also (fail) did not get any of the soap scents. I will definitely be picking up full sizes of Figgy Pudding and Wassail, as those were my two favorites. I'm also going to get a Hair Mist of Figgy Pudding, and a Foaming Scrub of Northwoods, because I think that is a good one for revitalizing in the shower. I think I will also pick up a bar soap sampler with Northwoods, Ginger Cake and Pipe Smoke, and Hot Cocoa and Silver Fir Bath Melts.

I would recommend: Hearth, if you're not sure. Krumkake, if you like Gourmand. Northwoods, if you like clean, and/or want something unisex. Figgy Pudding, if you like fig scents. Snowdrift, if you like white florals. Wassail, to anyone.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay a run down of the Winter scents I got from Alchemic Muse - I ordered two sets of three samples so I have six of the Winter perfumes +1 Fall that was a bonus. Imma add my thoughts on that, too, in case anyone wants to try and get it last minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit. I may get it all. I really can't justify more bath stuff though, maybe I should just get the perfumes. Indie hoarder problems  :wacko:


----------



## Shalott (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Dammit. I may get it all. I really can't justify more bath stuff though, maybe I should just get the perfumes. Indie hoarder problems  :wacko:


Ha ha, you're telling me! We've got the re-opening of Black Violet coming up, too, and my list is a mile long. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Shalott, thank you for the reviews! I'll be picking up some hair mist, cream soaps, and bath melts for sure, oh and perfume in hearth!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2014)

Yellow moon is gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

HW Visage spoilers!



Spoiler



Eyeshadows - Full Size
Beast: Dark purple toned brown
Garden: Light warm dusty pink shimmer with purple sparks
Eight Days: Satin warm rose

Cheeks - Halfling
Winter Rose: Rose-toned blush with a subtle cool violet sheen

Lips - Full Size
Tundra: Warm coral my lips but better creme

Total Value: $31.25 (not including shipping)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> HW Visage spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JEALOUS!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> HW Visage spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeee!  What's the finish on that first one?  Matte, satin, etc.?

And there were apparently only TWO people who came off the NM VC waiting list for November.  But they're making a *lot* more for December.  I'm not sure whether that's going to be their new number of slots or a special this-month-only deal for December since they're not doing a holiday collection this year.  I'm really antsy to see the whole collection!

(I had more to say, but Ed decided to be adorable and drape himself over my thigh while doing his darnedest to purr, so I forgot it all.  Because SWEETIE KITTY.)


----------



## Allison H (Nov 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> HW Visage spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! So exciting!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Eeee!  What's the finish on that first one?  Matte, satin, etc.?


Hard to tell, I got these spoilers from the IMAM subreddit and someone's dim swatch photos, it looks like a matte base with possibly some shimmer? Hard to tell


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

I found the photos!  Aww, the box on the lip stuff!  Both company logos!  So adorable. 

And thanks to this sub, I'm realizing that storing each month's items from across all subs (well, at least the indie ones) in one Birchbox (since I have quite a few of them already, and they're a good size for this) is the way to go for me.  It bugs me to not have all September items together to pull out next September, and it bugs me to use them outside of their month since I have new stuff to use each month, but I can't store them in a bead case because of sizes and shapes of the various items involved.  I *could* buy boxes that aren't as big as Birchboxes so I could fit more of them on a shelf, but, hey, I already have well over a dozen Birchboxes already, so I might as well use them.  I do want a bookcase that will better fit the boxes, but I needed another bookcase anyway, not specifically due to this.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I found the photos!  Aww, the box on the lip stuff!  Both company logos!  So adorable.
> 
> And thanks to this sub, I'm realizing that storing each month's items from across all subs (well, at least the indie ones) in one Birchbox (since I have quite a few of them already, and they're a good size for this) is the way to go for me.  It bugs me to not have all September items together to pull out next September, and it bugs me to use them outside of their month since I have new stuff to use each month, but I can't store them in a bead case because of sizes and shapes of the various items involved.  I *could* buy boxes that aren't as big as Birchboxes so I could fit more of them on a shelf, but, hey, I already have well over a dozen Birchboxes already, so I might as well use them.  I do want a bookcase that will better fit the boxes, but I needed another bookcase anyway, not specifically due to this.


Oh man I need better storage. Since I've been basically expecting to move any time now for the past 6 months or so, I've just accumulated more and more without real storage for it all. Currently all the leftovers that don't fit in my drawers anymore is hanging out in a Birchbox and another big box. I can't see what's in there, and it's just a mess, but I shouldn't buy anything because moving could happen any time. I like your idea though, keep all indie sub stuff in a dedicated box for the month and use it, and then move on to the next month.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 7, 2014)

When does The Vanishing Cabinet open each month? (isn't that how it works?)

Also, is anyone else having trouble with the name labels on CocoaPink's perfumes blurring b/c the ink runs? I need to find a way to fix this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> When does The Vanishing Cabinet open each month? (isn't that how it works?)


It's not opening this month.  It was originally the plan, but after last month's debacle (similar to the one that resulted in this being turned into a sub in the first place), there's now a waiting list, and they're working exclusively off the waiting list until it's gone, but only two people were able to come off it this month.  I think they expect to be able to start having more slots next month, so more people may come off it.  Email them to get on the list!

In related news, I got charged!  And the VC page is supposed to go live today (in about an hour and fifteen minutes, I think), so we will be able to see all of the goodies!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's not opening this month.  It was originally the plan, but after last month's debacle (similar to the one that resulted in this being turned into a sub in the first place), there's now a waiting list, and they're working exclusively off the waiting list until it's gone, but only two people were able to come off it this month.  I think they expect to be able to start having more slots next month, so more people may come off it.  Email them to get on the list!
> 
> In related news, I got charged!  And the VC page is supposed to go live today (in about an hour and fifteen minutes, I think), so we will be able to see all of the goodies!


OMG SO EXCITED.  Although we've seen swatches of 3 colors, right?  Northman, Stop Thinking So Loud, and Merlotte.  So, we'll see the 4th color and find out any NM extras (like glitter or lippies)?  I am hoping SO HARD for a lip gloss or something really pigmented!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay a run down of the Winter scents I got from Alchemic Muse - I ordered two sets of three samples so I have six of the Winter perfumes +1 Fall that was a bonus. Imma add my thoughts on that, too, in case anyone wants to try and get it last minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figgy pudding sounds awesome!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooh, the VC is five shadows this month, and four of them are lipsafe, so even though there's not a lip color, you can DIY! And since this is based on the books, there's a Quinn shade!

ETA: I really like how cohesive this collection is. There aren't huge contrasts between the shades like last month. The contrasts were appropriate last month and very reflective of the source material, and I think the lack of contrast is appropriate this month.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 7, 2014)

Merlotte looks gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so happy I managed to get myself subscribed last month.

So much Yule perfume/bath stuff I want, but I just found out I'm going to be having some unexpected medical expenses over the next month, so it looks like I'll be limiting myself to orders I already have out.  On the plus side, I've been taking a leatherworking class, and I'm making a gorgeous leather box which will become my perfume storage!  What I have will take up maybe a quarter of it, but there will be plenty of time after I finish fixing myself and get a new job to fill it up.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

SO WEIRD. I've had problems with scents triggering migraines and STABBITY pretty much my whole life. I've become pretty good at picking apart note lists and figuring out whether something is going to be ick. Evergreen notes are sometimes a problem, but I can usually tell at a sniff whether it's going to be an issue on a particular day. New development with Haus of Gloi Rosy Cheeked. It triggers this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintillating_scotoma

No pain, but it interferes with my vision enough that I can't read or type. No longer allowed during the workweek. It's a good thing today is a light day here.

ETA: Uh, I apparently spoke too soon about the pain. Here's hoping MOAR COFFEE helps with that.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel so bad for you guys who get migraines triggered by scents. Luckily the only thing I get them from is lack of sleep. I can't imagine just being out in the world and worried about if you're going to smell something that would trigger it. They're so awful.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> SO WEIRD. I've had problems with scents triggering migraines and STABBITY pretty much my whole life. I've become pretty good at picking apart note lists and figuring out whether something is going to be ick. Evergreen notes are sometimes a problem, but I can usually tell at a sniff whether it's going to be an issue on a particular day. New development with Haus of Gloi Rosy Cheeked. It triggers this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintillating_scotoma
> 
> No pain, but it interferes with my vision enough that I can't read or type. No longer allowed during the workweek. It's a good thing today is a light day here.
> 
> ETA: Uh, I apparently spoke too soon about the pain. Here's hoping MOAR COFFEE helps with that.


That is crazy!  I've lost peripheral vision from migraines but it looks different. 

I'm thankful mine are triggered by dehydration/not taking my migraine meds and not random scents. 

I do kind of want to place a HoG order but I'm on the fence. If anyone buys the Rosy Cheeked lip tint, please swatch and let us know!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 7, 2014)

Gah! This months VC colors are amazing!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 7, 2014)

GDE OTM is up!

I just got a 2 month with no hassle.  I guess since she stopped announcing it, it's slowed down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChelsDixon (Nov 7, 2014)

I was just coming to post that! I got a 2 month too!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Good indie day today! Got my VC shipping notice, and also picked up some extras from last months VC, the Grisly Grimoires and the November COTM. Then I was able to get in and out with a two month GDE OTM with no hassle, despite how nervous I was!

Today is also the last day for the ten (business) day TAT for Debaucherous Bath, so I better get shipping today. I'm slightly annoyed by this, and also annoyed by how many people have gotten shipping from Haus of Gloi, sooo yeah. Well can't do anything but wait right now, but I just want to smell more deliciousness!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 7, 2014)

YES! I got an OTM and I'm getting an order from GDE today too! All hail the Glamour Doll Eyes!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 7, 2014)

I just missed the 2 month, but I snagged a 1 month OTM!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

I should be getting my Haus of Gloi Yule order and Rainbow Honey mystery bag today! I'm not surprised by how quickly the HoG order is getting here because I live about twenty minutes (in heavy traffic) away from them, but that's the other side of the country from RH. Even with priority mail, it's still a day earlier than I had been expecting.

(And I was cartjacked on a GDE two-month, but it was going to be for Secret Santa since I'm still on my annual sub, so I just shrugged and didn't go for a one-month even though I have a really good feeling about this month!)


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh shoot. I wanted to try for 2 months even though I'm already getting this months. I'll just have to try really hard next month to get that December one!


----------



## ChelsDixon (Nov 7, 2014)

My husband just let me know my HoG Yule was delivered to his work so I'll have it in a few hours! That was fast! I told him he better not open it lol


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> SO WEIRD. I've had problems with scents triggering migraines and STABBITY pretty much my whole life. I've become pretty good at picking apart note lists and figuring out whether something is going to be ick. Evergreen notes are sometimes a problem, but I can usually tell at a sniff whether it's going to be an issue on a particular day. New development with Haus of Gloi Rosy Cheeked. It triggers this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintillating_scotoma
> 
> No pain, but it interferes with my vision enough that I can't read or type. No longer allowed during the workweek. It's a good thing today is a light day here.
> 
> ETA: Uh, I apparently spoke too soon about the pain. Here's hoping MOAR COFFEE helps with that.


I get those as well just prior to getting a migraine.  They suck.  The first time I had it happen to me I was in the middle of reading something and thought I was going blind.  Scary then but funny to think about now.  Mine are not usually triggered by scents, they seem to be pretty random.  Thank you for the heads up though, I'll have to try out Rosy Cheeked on one of my days off just to be safe.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I get those as well just prior to getting a migraine.  They suck.  The first time I had it happen to me I was in the middle of reading something and thought I was going blind.  Scary then but funny to think about now.  Mine are not usually triggered by scents, they seem to be pretty random.  Thank you for the heads up though, I'll have to try out Rosy Cheeked on one of my days off just to be safe.


Ugh, yeah, I get the auras bad about 15-20 minutes before a migraine. Usually just enough time to let me know one is coming and to get vertical. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never been triggered by a scent, but loud, repetitive noises can do it. Luckily I only get migraines once in a while.

Cluster headache though.... that's the shit. I'm in the middle of a cluster period right now, and a couple of days ago they were bad. Again, usually not triggered by scent, but scent can make it worse/put my off that scent, so I usually try to avoid it when I actively have a headache.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So sorry for those of you who are sensitive to fragrance! That would absolutely devastate me! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Good indie day today! Got my VC shipping notice, and also picked up some extras from last months VC, the Grisly Grimoires and the November COTM. Then I was able to get in and out with a two month GDE OTM with no hassle, despite how nervous I was!
> 
> Today is also the last day for the ten (business) day TAT for Debaucherous Bath, so I better get shipping today. I'm slightly annoyed by this, and also annoyed by how many people have gotten shipping from Haus of Gloi, sooo yeah. Well can't do anything but wait right now, but I just want to smell more deliciousness!


I'm at the 10th day for my Debaucherous Bath order as well, thanks for the reminder! I'm also still waiting on HoG, but I had 2 orders, plus they're adding on a perfume for me, so I expect to wait for that a bit.

I hope you receive shipping details soon!


----------



## page5 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a few perfume oils that I love and I've ordered from a couple places mentioned here to try and find a couple more to love. 

I ordered from Haus of Gloi, they were unable to fill one of my selections so my order has been delayed.  Also, Alchemic Muse I ordered three testers and they should arrive in the next day or so. Looking forward to trying out a few new scents. 

I'm hoping to find one or two scents to have hubby buy me for xmas.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2014)

omgggggggggg the VC this month!  LOVE LOVE LOVE.  @@meaganola thanks for pointing out that most of these are lip-safe or I would have been sad for a few!  I wanna make a lipgloss out of Northman!  (How does that work?  I have a tin of TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel, just scoop a bit out, mix with pigment and apply?)

AND Vee posted a swatch of Fairy Royalty!  Looks like it will complement several of the VC colors very well!  (I'll try to post it here in a spoiler!)

NM VC colors:



Spoiler












Fairy Royalty from GDE:



Spoiler


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> omgggggggggg the VC this month!  LOVE LOVE LOVE.  @@meaganola thanks for pointing out that most of these are lip-safe or I would have been sad for a few!  I wanna make a lipgloss out of Northman!  (How does that work?  I have a tin of TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel, just scoop a bit out, mix with pigment and apply?)
> 
> AND Vee posted a swatch of Fairy Royalty!  Looks like it will complement several of the VC colors very well!  (I'll try to post it here in a spoiler!)
> 
> NM VC colors:


You could probably make it into a lipgloss if you just used clear balm or gloss, or you could use life's entropy placebo gloss


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> You could probably make it into a lipgloss if you just used clear balm or gloss, or you could use life's entropy placebo gloss


Yep, I don't even mix a whole tube/pot just take a little powder and a little gloss (MAC clear Lipglass) and mix them on a palette then apply! Could do the same with a clear balm, if you didn't want such a shiny finish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies!  I got Northman as my sneak peek sample, so I might do some experimenting tonight!  (Results may vary, lol)


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> omgggggggggg the VC this month!  LOVE LOVE LOVE.  @@meaganola thanks for pointing out that most of these are lip-safe or I would have been sad for a few!  I wanna make a lipgloss out of Northman!  (How does that work?  I have a tin of TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel, just scoop a bit out, mix with pigment and apply?)
> 
> AND Vee posted a swatch of Fairy Royalty!  Looks like it will complement several of the VC colors very well!  (I'll try to post it here in a spoiler!)
> 
> ...


I love ALL of these colors. Is there some way to get them if you don't get a sub? Like do they ever sell them individually?


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I love ALL of these colors. Is there some way to get them if you don't get a sub? Like do they ever sell them individually?


For the VC overstock of the colors shows up a few weeks after the boxes go out - like, today or yesterday the overstock colors from the Oct VC are now up


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Ugh, Haus of Gloi, I need Wintervale everything!  I got oil samples of Wintervale, Three Treasures, and Snow Wolf to try.  I was extremely wary of these due to my aforementioned headache issues, and Snow Wolf and Rosy Cheeked had to come off my wishlist because of that, but Wintervale -- something I ordered just because I was going to pretend it was Night Vale's holiday sacrifice and festival -- rocketed to the top of the list.  I have a feeling Three Treasures might bloom into something amazing on my skin, but for shower products, Wintervale, all the way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, Haus of Gloi, I need Wintervale everything!  I got oil samples of Wintervale, Three Treasures, and Snow Wolf to try.  I was extremely wary of these due to my aforementioned headache issues, and Snow Wolf and Rosy Cheeked had to come off my wishlist because of that, but Wintervale -- something I ordered just because I was going to pretend it was Night Vale's holiday sacrifice and festival -- rocketed to the top of the list.  I have a feeling Three Treasures might bloom into something amazing on my skin, but for shower products, Wintervale, all the way.


So happy to hear this! I ordered Wintervale in EVERYTHING.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 7, 2014)

I wish I had ordered Wintervale everything! My complete indecision left me empty handed. I am waiting (im)patiently for the restock.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Ugh, I am sorry to be such a whiner but I have been really sick, and I am super controlling, and I can't find the information about HoG's TAT anywhere, but I remember someone saying it was really high before... basically it is beginning to be a source of anxiety for me and I am tempted to cancel.

Can anyone point me in the direction of the stated TAT, so that I have something to work with? I'd love you forever!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, I am sorry to be such a whiner but I have been really sick, and I am super controlling, and I can't find the information about HoG's TAT anywhere, but I remember someone saying it was really high before... basically it is beginning to be a source of anxiety for me and I am tempted to cancel.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of the stated TAT, so that I have something to work with? I'd love you forever!


Well...  You kind of need to define "really high."  Their current stated TAT is 10-12 days, which is super high for them and lightning-quick for certain other companies, except they go long on their estimations.  *Really* long.  I ordered on Sunday under that TAT and already have my goodies.

(In contract, Cocoa Pink's current TAT is listed as 30-45 business days, which translates to six to ten weeks since we have a couple of holidays coming up.  I have no idea what their actual TAT is because, um, not chancing having to wait TWO MONTHS for this stuff.)

ETA:  HoG's TAT is stated at the top of their main page, right under the "Welcome to Haus of Gloi" banner.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well...  You kind of need to define "really high."  Their current stated TAT is 10-12 days, which is super high for them and lightning-quick for certain other companies, except they go long on their estimations.  *Really* long.  I ordered on Sunday under that TAT and already have my goodies.
> 
> (In contract, Cocoa Pink's current TAT is listed as 30-45 business days, which translates to six to ten weeks since we have a couple of holidays coming up.  I have no idea what their actual TAT is because, um, not chancing having to wait TWO MONTHS for this stuff.)
> 
> ETA:  HoG's TAT is stated at the top of their main page, right under the "Welcome to Haus of Gloi" banner.


Someone had mentioned several pages back that it has been stated at 21-30 days but that it was overstated and they got their shipping within days. Either way, I missed it on the main page, thank you!

The actual _amoun__t _of time it takes to ship doesn't matter to me. I need the TAT to micromanage when the shipment might come, otherwise I will lose my mind. Especially in this instance, when several of you who ordered at the same time I did have already recieved your goods, and I don't have shipment confirmation, having that time frame gives me something to use to _control_ so that I don't have an honest to god meltdown and take it out on the company when it is my problem not theirs.

To reiterate: I am not blaming Haus of Gloi for anything, I have no problems with them, they've done nothing wrong. This is entirely me, and my problems with anxiety and control issues. :blush:


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't have shipping yet for either of my HoG Yule orders.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooh, but I do have shipping for the GDE OTM!


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 7, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I don't have shipping yet for either of my HoG Yule orders.


Me neither! I want my stuff but am worried since I ordered both whipped soap and bubbling scrub that it might be a while since I think I saw they are missing some supplies?


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't have my hoG shipping either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only ordered sample perfumes for reference


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say, I ordered from CocoaPink 3 times before the sale and the TAT was never over a week and a half.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

While we're on the subject, who comes up in PayPal as Rob St. John? I have a payment confirmation from this person, and no invoice or order confirmation to back up the information. No business name, either, so I was hoping someone here knew...

Oh man, this is so stressful. I might need to hold off on buying so many indies for a while, too. I think I am getting carried away.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 8, 2014)

I also bought whipped soap and bubbling scrubs.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> While we're on the subject, who comes up in PayPal as Rob St. John? I have a payment confirmation from this person, and no invoice or order confirmation to back up the information. No business name, either, so I was hoping someone here knew...
> 
> Oh man, this is so stressful. I might need to hold off on buying so many indies for a while, too. I think I am getting carried away.


It's Alchimia Apothecary.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 8, 2014)

I ordered my HoG Yule stuff a day late (I'm order 11592 if that helps) with one bubbleing scrub and I haven't received shipping yet.  They said they got over 600 orders for Yule, and combine that with their supplier going kaput, there's probably going to be a pretty large variation in TAT.

I'm also waiting on shipping from Darling Clandestine (so excited for that order) and my Vanishing Cabinet, and got shipping for GDE OTM this morning. 

No more buying for me until Black Friday sales, and even then I must stick to my budget.  Do we know which Indies tend to do Black Friday or other holiday sales?  I know I&amp;TA does Tragic Tuesday, and some people don't do sales at all but I would like to have a list for planning purposes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 8, 2014)

@, I'm not sure about the Black Friday sales for indies, but I'm sure some of the lovely ladies here will be able to help you out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 8, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I ordered my HoG Yule stuff a day late (I'm order 11592 if that helps) with one bubbleing scrub and I haven't received shipping yet.  They said they got over 600 orders for Yule, and combine that with their supplier going kaput, there's probably going to be a pretty large variation in TAT.
> 
> I'm also waiting on shipping from Darling Clandestine (so excited for that order) and my Vanishing Cabinet, and got shipping for GDE OTM this morning.
> 
> No more buying for me until Black Friday sales, and even then I must stick to my budget.  Do we know which Indies tend to do Black Friday or other holiday sales?  I know I&amp;TA does Tragic Tuesday, and some people don't do sales at all but I would like to have a list for planning purposes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darling Clandestine is having Shark Friday on the 14th, I believe there will be 15% off, or if you ordered earlier in the month she will have sent you a coupon code for 25% off.  I don't think many other companies have announced their sales yet.  Black Violet is also apparently having a sale on the 14th, but I don't know details for that.  Then other companies that confirmed a sale for black friday/cyber monday include Hello Waffle, tenthree, 1692, HoG, AFK, MPZ (the 27th), Smelly Yeti, Notoriously Morbid, Midsummer Dreams, Deep Midnight (maybe), and Dreamworld Hermetica.  There was a thread on IMAM about 2 days ago on this.  For a lot of the brands,it seems like they will be debuting new products or having GWP rather than a blanket discount.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> It's Alchimia Apothecary.


Is it normal to not get any communication from them, a week after placing an order?


----------



## SillyNoodle (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my first HoG order today. I have mixed feelings about it... What I got:

Fancy Bread whipped soap: This smells amazing. I just want to smear it all over myself. Definitely my favorite thing I ordered!

Peppermint Sugar Cookie lip balm: This is super moisturizing. I wish the peppermint smell was stronger than the cookie smell, but I still like it.

Wintervale sugar scrub: I really don't know what to make of this. I can pick up a bit of the fresh mint smell, but that is about it.

Snow Wolf pumpkin butter: I'm super bummed about this one. It smells _dreadful_. It reminds me of a office building or school that was just cleaned with chemicals and too much Pine-Sol.

Rosy Cheeked free perfume sample: This smells super good. It smells like just fresh berries yet manages to still have a wintery feeling to it.

I ordered a perfume of Plotters Breakfast, but it was missing. I also noticed that my Wintervale scrub is mislabeled as a pumpkin butter. Not a huge deal obviously, but it caused me some confusion when I first examined everything lol.

So yeah, mixed feelings leaning towards "meh". The Fancy Bread whipped soap is the only thing I truly love. I think I'm just overly disappointed with the Snow Wolf pumpkin butter because it was the thing I was excited for the most. It isn't even usable for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think next time I place an order I will just go with Fancy Bread everything  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys! I got my HoG order and I am in LOVE with Fancy Bread &amp; Wintervale. 

Fancy Bread is straight up delicious banana bread. LOVE LOVE LOVE.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Y'all testing my nobuy resolve with this fancy bread love right now..... Lemme hope it's out of stock.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Y'all testing my nobuy resolve with this fancy bread love right now..... Lemme hope it's out of stock.


Girl, you need some fancy bread.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 8, 2014)

One of my last orders had a Fancy Bread sample and it does indeed smell amazing!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Girl, you need some fancy bread.


I need ALL the fancy bread!! It's sold out in everything but full sized oil so I think I'm sort of in the clear until restock time, which isn't til the end of the month, right?


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys, seriously try Sweet Potato Treat.

I'm so anxious to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't even gotten shipping confirmations, but I think it's because I made 2 different orders and then the Ghost Puffs stuff on top of that. When it comes, it will be a GREAT day.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I need ALL the fancy bread!! It's sold out in everything but full sized oil so I think I'm sort of in the clear until restock time, which isn't til the end of the month, right?


End of next week. They haven't set a date yet, but said they will announce when they know for sure.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> End of next week. They haven't set a date yet, but said they will announce when they know for sure.


Wooohooooo!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> End of next week. They haven't set a date yet, but said they will announce when they know for sure.


For the sake of their sanity, I *really* hope it's before Black Friday since they're going to have BF stuff for that.  No discounts, but things only available on that day (or maybe the whole weekend, because Cyber Monday).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh I've been meaning to mention, I received my NM Grisly Grimoires, it was very late, but because I also ordered some of the Coffin Kissers which she was out of the tubes, my order was later than she had hoped. On my invoice was a very nice note and a code for $10 off my next purchase, so I am very happy with how that was handled. Also the Coffin Kisser tubes are round for mine, don't know if this is a permanent change or not.

And my HoG order came, everything smells wonderful, one problem. They forgot all of my perfumes. No sample either, so I assume maybe it was put into a bag, and then just never included. I've emailed them, really disappointed though because as a blogger time is of the essence for some reviews. I could have had this review up by tomorrow, but now I will have to wait on these perfumes, and it may cost me page views. Not a huge deal, but it bugs me. I don't know how many times I've received orders where I'm missing items. I'm just getting sick of it, can't my orders just be right for once?


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 8, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You guys, seriously try Sweet Potato Treat.
> 
> I'm so anxious to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't even gotten shipping confirmations, but I think it's because I made 2 different orders and then the Ghost Puffs stuff on top of that. When it comes, it will be a GREAT day.


I just got my shipping today (I really thought I was going to have to wait forever!) and I got a Sweet Potato Treat pumpkin butter that I'm looking forward to! Hopefully I get it soon so I know if I need to stock up during the restock!


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my HoG order today too! Just a few perfume samples and 2 lip balms. I haven't tested anything yet though.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know how, and fingers crossed it's not a fluke, but I just snagged a GDE OTM one month. There are a few of the single shadows (with no extras) listed if anyone's interested.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

I got one too!!! Super excited!!

Unrelated: anyone ever order from alchemia apothecary? Thoughts?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

GDE OTM heads up:  We do have a thread dedicated to this sub!  It's over here, and if you go there, you don't need to mess with spoiler tags: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129210-glamour-doll-eyes-otm-2014-spoilers/


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I got one too!!! Super excited!!
> 
> Unrelated: anyone ever order from alchemia apothecary? Thoughts?


Edit 2: Well, I HAVE ordered from them, apparently, LOL, but I haven't gotten even an order confirmation. I was thinking of a DIFFERENT shop, gah, so many to keep straight!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Edit 2: Well, I HAVE ordered from them, apparently, LOL, but I haven't gotten even an order confirmation. I was thinking of a DIFFERENT shop, gah, so many to keep straight!


Hmmmm interesting. Ordered like a long time ago and haven't gotten anything or recent?


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Hmmmm interesting. Ordered like a long time ago and haven't gotten anything or recent?


Scroll up to the top of this very page, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Hmmmm interesting. Ordered like a long time ago and haven't gotten anything or recent?


It's as @@ohsailor said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am getting really confused, because a search for _Alchemia_ Apothecary re-directs to Alchimia Apothecary, but I have also ordered from Alkemia Apothecary, so are you meaning one of these two, or is there a third (which I haven't ordered from, LOL)


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Scroll up to the top of this very page, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG sometimes I wonder if I was dropped excessively as a child. SRSLY.
Edit: nah it's alchimia. I just can't spell. SEE, DROPPED.


----------



## SillyNoodle (Nov 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh I've been meaning to mention, I received my NM Grisly Grimoires, it was very late, but because I also ordered some of the Coffin Kissers which she was out of the tubes, my order was later than she had hoped. On my invoice was a very nice note and a code for $10 off my next purchase, so I am very happy with how that was handled. Also the Coffin Kisser tubes are round for mine, don't know if this is a permanent change or not.
> 
> And my HoG order came, everything smells wonderful, one problem. They forgot all of my perfumes. No sample either, so I assume maybe it was put into a bag, and then just never included. I've emailed them, really disappointed though because as a blogger time is of the essence for some reviews. I could have had this review up by tomorrow, but now I will have to wait on these perfumes, and it may cost me page views. Not a huge deal, but it bugs me. I don't know how many times I've received orders where I'm missing items. I'm just getting sick of it, can't my orders just be right for once?


Why are missing items such commonplace with HoG? Do they not bother to double check their orders? I know they get a lot of orders and have a small staff but that really isn't an excuse. They should include a printed receipt like most companies do and use it as a checklist. This sloppiness is so avoidable.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 8, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> Why are missing items such commonplace with HoG? Do they not bother to double check their orders? I know they get a lot of orders and have a small staff but that really isn't an excuse. They should include a printed receipt like most companies do and use it as a checklist. This sloppiness is so avoidable.


Well this is personally my first time missing items from HoG, but my problem is I have this happen with almost every indie company I have ordered from. I am very detail oriented so if it were my business I would be double and triple checking every order. Save yourself some money and double check orders every once in a while.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OMG sometimes I wonder if I was dropped excessively as a child. SRSLY.
> 
> Edit: nah it's alchimia. I just can't spell. SEE, DROPPED.


Ha ha, I "liked" but not the dropping part. :lol: I have so many "durrr" moments, plus I can't type worth a darn, so I always second guess myself and hope that I am being understood correctly! :blush:

But yeah, I got a PayPal receipt for my purchase (it didn't say the company name, hence me confusion) which was dated October 31st. But I haven't gotten any order confirmation, and since the TAT says 12-14 days, it will be longer before I have to start wondering if my order was actually recieved! That's why I was wondering if anyone else had the same experience I did - perhaps you can order and let me know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: See? Can't type, LOL.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, I "liked" but not the dropping part. :lol: I have so many "durrr" moments, plus I can't type worth a darn, so I always second guess myself and hope that I am being understood correctly! :blush:
> 
> But yeah, I got a PayPal receipt for my purchase (it didn't say the company name, hence me confusion) which was dated October 31st. But I haven't gotten any order confirmation, and since the TAT says 12-14 days, it will be longer before I have to start wondering if my order was actually recieved! That's why I was wondering if anyone else had the same experience I did - perhaps you can order and let me know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: See? Can't type, LOL.


Haha the reason I asks is they're going to be attending a craft fair near my house in December. Just trying to gauge if it's worth the 25 minute drive and crowd fighting to get some!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OMG sometimes I wonder if I was dropped excessively as a child. SRSLY.
> 
> Edit: nah it's alchimia. I just can't spell. SEE, DROPPED.


Never! I meant that playful as possible, it's the exact thing I would do.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from BlueWaterFragrances on Etsy?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 9, 2014)

The Alchemic Muse winter stuff is up today!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 9, 2014)

As I speculated a few pages back, the bath bombs from Raven's Creek Soap (https://www.etsy.com/shop/RavensCreekSoapCo) are huge, dense, generous, and fizz like a well-shaken bottle of 7-Up. Plus you can get two for what you pay for one at Lush. For fans of pumpkiny things, there is a pumpkin spice one that not only smells great, but turns your tub into a cherry-pink pool of happy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from BlueWaterFragrances on Etsy?


A couple years ago I did and I was quite happy. They have very faithful dupes of Fresh Lemon Sugar and BBW Juniper Breeze. I like that they have a bunch of different sizes to choose from, and a huge catalog of scents. As I recall, the TAT was fairly quick, I received my stuff maybe a week or so after ordering.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> A couple years ago I did and I was quite happy. They have very faithful dupes of Fresh Lemon Sugar and BBW Juniper Breeze. I like that they have a bunch of different sizes to choose from, and a huge catalog of scents. As I recall, the TAT was fairly quick, I received my stuff maybe a week or so after ordering.


Thanks! All the reviews on Etsy are positive, but I'm having a hard time finding other reviews, so this is good to hear/read.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of an indie seller that makes good lipstick? I've notices a lot of them seem to do tinted balms, not lipstick.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Does anyone know of an indie seller that makes good lipstick? I've notices a lot of them seem to do tinted balms, not lipstick.


Oh, yes, indie lipstick is a *huge* thing!  But they tend to be in slim tubes like Softlips lip balm, not bullets like traditional lipsticks.  I have one from Insomnia Cosmetics that I love in the shade Witch Hunt.  It's a nice, deep red.  I'm very much over red lipstick because that's what I wore pretty much every day during college, so I'm trying to get away from it, but this one is gorgeous.  And I've tried a couple of Geek Chic Cosmetics lipsticks, too, but they're not in shades I'm really wild about (one was a group order where everyone received the same color, but it just doesn't work for me, and one was a _Goonies_ shade, so I needed it even though I don't wear brown lipstick!), so I don't wear them long enough to really form an opinion on them.  There are a bunch of other companies that do lipsticks that have been discussed at various points in this thread, but I haven't really tried them.

(And if you're loking for lipstick due to color intensity reasons, I do recommend giving Shiro glosses a whirl!  They're more of a liquid lipstick to me than a traditional gloss.  I have to apply *very* lightly and then blot, and I pretty much *never* blot my lips.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 9, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Does anyone know of an indie seller that makes good lipstick? I've notices a lot of them seem to do tinted balms, not lipstick.


Performance Colors

Limnit Lipsticks - last restocks on the last few colors happens tomorrow, full size tubes coming 2015

Kiss My Sass

Little Sparrow

Tilt/Shift Cosmetics

Life's Entropy


----------



## Shalott (Nov 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The Alchemic Muse winter stuff is up today!


Bought all mine! I also tossed in a Krumkake Body Whip because I really like to put on super delicious food scents at night, and after wearing that one all day I thought it might serve a good purpose. Now I can alternate between that and HoG's Vice. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 9, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Does anyone know of an indie seller that makes good lipstick? I've notices a lot of them seem to do tinted balms, not lipstick.


Try beautybarbaby-I received a sample from my I+t sub, and omg, I had to order. Super fast shipping, and just really good formulas-both the pot lipsticks, bullet lipsticks and lipbalms.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

I know some of you have ordered from Solstice Scents before.

I just placed an order for a pack of choose your own samples. I entered my choices in the comments after I signed into PayPal. In my order confirmation, my selected free sample is shown, but my other choices (from the comments) are not shown. Is this normal?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I know some of you have ordered from Solstice Scents before.
> 
> I just placed an order for a pack of choose your own samples. I entered my choices in the comments after I signed into PayPal. In my order confirmation, my selected free sample is shown, but my other choices (from the comments) are not shown. Is this normal?


It's kind of hidden, the comments are in the Additional Information section of the order confirmation. They should show there, and not at the bottom where the free sample perfume is.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 9, 2014)

Just got a great idea for a Christmas present for your unconverted-to-indies friends...a homemade pressed fandom eyeshadow palette! For instance I have two friends in particular that seem to like makeup and fandoms, but probably won't be swayed by loose eyeshadows. So I think I am going to make them eyeshadow palettes with shades from their favorite fandoms.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 9, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Bought all mine! I also tossed in a Krumkake Body Whip because I really like to put on super delicious food scents at night, and after wearing that one all day I thought it might serve a good purpose. Now I can alternate between that and HoG's Vice. :smilehappyyes:


Quoting myself because I've already got a shipping confirmation that is supposed to go out tomorrow daaang. And Karen was saying on FB that she isn't sure if she will do a restock of these scents, since they got released later than normal, so I'd say try to get it now if there is anything you want!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got a great idea for a Christmas present for your unconverted-to-indies friends...a homemade pressed fandom eyeshadow palette! For instance I have two friends in particular that seem to like makeup and fandoms, but probably won't be swayed by loose eyeshadows. So I think I am going to make them eyeshadow palettes with shades from their favorite fandoms.


That's such a great idea...I'd be over the moon to receive something like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's kind of hidden, the comments are in the Additional Information section of the order confirmation. They should show there, and not at the bottom where the free sample perfume is.


Oh hey, there it is! Thank you for relieving my anxiety.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 9, 2014)

You guys, Bonfire Pumpkins and Black Cat in a Pumpkin Patch from CocoaPink have become my absolute favorite scents (well, that and Cinderella's Carriage). If you like Pumpkin/Marshmallow with a little bit of smoke/bonfire, GET THESE. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT. They're better than Haus of Gloi- there, I said it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 9, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Try beautybarbaby-I received a sample from my I+t sub, and omg, I had to order. Super fast shipping, and just really good formulas-both the pot lipsticks, bullet lipsticks and lipbalms.


Second that! I love their lip gloss pots--the texture is equal to if not better than MAC Lipglass and way cheaper.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Somewhat related somewhat not but I loooooveeeeeee beautybar baby's lip balm sticks. They're a lot softer than typical chapsticks (I believe they're coconut oil based so think that consistency) but I looooovvvveeeeee them.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 10, 2014)

Refund from VDC has successfully gone through to my bank. It was a much easier process than I thought. She sent the refund over the same day I asked, I just had to wait a bit for it to process.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 10, 2014)

My VDC package was supposed sent last week, but keeps saying preshipment notification for a week. She did say she would repack it within 2 days or I could get a refund. I requested a refund on both my orders, as it's been 2 months and 6 weeks for them. I've heard great things about her shadows but quite honestly, I'm starting to wonder if she's using the money for other things. How can one person have so many issues with the post office? It brings up red flags...

I have no problem waiting a month for an order with the communication that TAT is long. But this is ridiculous. I've been in communication with her, and while she's been very nice, how can so many packages get lost?


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 10, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> My VDC package was supposed sent last week, but keeps saying preshipment notification for a week. She did say she would repack it within 2 days or I could get a refund. I requested a refund on both my orders, as it's been 2 months and 6 weeks for them. I've heard great things about her shadows but quite honestly, I'm starting to wonder if she's using the money for other things. How can one person have so many issues with the post office? It brings up red flags...
> 
> I have no problem waiting a month for an order with the communication that TAT is long. But this is ridiculous. I've been in communication with her, and while she's been very nice, how can so many packages get lost?


I had ordered from them twice. One package came fine. The other would have been "sent" for the third time if I didn't ask for a refund. I simply asked if that package hadn't been sent yet I would like a refund. She informed me it was ready to ship that day but wouldnt go out until that night. If I instead wanted a refund that wouldn't be a problem. I decided to just go ahead with a refund and she processed the refund the same day. In your case I would probably just request the refund too. There's only so many times you can bug someone about something.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 10, 2014)

Verorenee said:


> I had ordered from them twice. One package came fine. The other would have been "sent" for the third time if I didn't ask for a refund. I simply asked if that package hadn't been sent yet I would like a refund. She informed me it was ready to ship that day but wouldnt go out until that night. If I instead wanted a refund that wouldn't be a problem. I decided to just go ahead with a refund and she processed the refund the same day.
> 
> In your case I would probably just request the refund too. There's only so many times you can bug someone about something.


She did say I should have my refund this evening. I was so optimistic but now I can buy other indie products lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Just got my OTM &amp; Visage! SO EXCITED.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello Waffle Visage: 



Spoiler



Full size eye shadows -

Beast: Dark purple-toned brown, leans gray.

Garden: Light warm dusty pink shimmer with purple sharkles.

Eight days: Satin Warm Rose.

Halfling blush-

Winter Rose: Rose-toned blush with a subtle cool violet sheen.

Life's Entropy Lip Theory (full size) in Tundra: warm coral mlbb creme.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 10, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> My VDC package was supposed sent last week, but keeps saying preshipment notification for a week. She did say she would repack it within 2 days or I could get a refund. I requested a refund on both my orders, as it's been 2 months and 6 weeks for them. I've heard great things about her shadows but quite honestly, I'm starting to wonder if she's using the money for other things. How can one person have so many issues with the post office? It brings up red flags...
> 
> I have no problem waiting a month for an order with the communication that TAT is long. But this is ridiculous. I've been in communication with her, and while she's been very nice, how can so many packages get lost?


Mine's been in "shipping label created" status for 5 days now. JULY. I ORDERED JULY 26th!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hello Waffle Visage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm one of those that haven't shipped yet due to supply...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 10, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Mine's been in "shipping label created" status for 5 days now. JULY. I ORDERED JULY 26th!!!!!!!!!


My mouth literally dropped open.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 10, 2014)

You guys still waiting on VD orders, do not feel bad to pester her. That is the only way I got my order, and even if your shipping label is in preshipment for days, email her again. I found out you can get a shipping label refund without it showing up on your tracking, so I think she might be doing that for some. Just bug her until it gets checked in to USPS.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 10, 2014)

Speaking of pestering, no response on Etsy to message I left for Debaucherous Bath last Friday re: shipping, grr, and judging by Facebook (I don't use Reddit) others have the same problem. Although I DID get shipping from someone named Erin Leake, again no business information attached, so if anyone knows what company Erin works for I'd appreciate you enlightening me?

I have to be unkind, but in the future I am simply not going to purchase from unreliable vendors. There are plenty of companies whose proprietors work hard, and I'd rather support them, full stop.

With that said I am extremely jealous of those of you with the Visage blush, and I think I will need to track that one down when the window opens up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Information helps, dingaling. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 10, 2014)

Erin Leake is Alchimia Apothecary


----------



## Shalott (Nov 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Erin Leake is Alchimia Apothecary


Well that's kind of them! I the nicest way possible I would ssugget the put their businesses on the correcpondencce. And I am sorry, it iis a realy bad day for me,and I judtcan't physically try anf ix my tops/ I sjou;dn't be typing to begin with.

When it comes, I will gie my opinions! I ordered the Grimm complete set, si yeah. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hello Waffle Visage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are mail twins today! It's like Christmas up in here!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 10, 2014)

Oooh, my Sol Invictus collection from Aromaleigh has been completed and I have tracking! Yay! I'm pretty giddy over this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 10, 2014)

I feel bad for those with VDC issues *STILL* my nightmare ended with my order in my hands but I haven't been excited to swatch more than about 5 of them...I'm just not excited to grab for them when I have so many other options from companies I respect and love.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mail triplets!!! Plus haus of Gloi!! Omg everything is so amazing. I need all their lip balms now too. This is seriously my favorite company ever, ever. Got a sample of wintervile too so I know I can see what all the fuss is about- yum!! Sweet potato and fancy bread everything. So so yummy I can't get over it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Quadruplets!  I am stunned at how quickly the Visage box got here!  I'll have to swatch and take pictures of everything after I change the litter box. 

(As a side note, I took a comparative literature class in college about fairy tales.  We had to write a paper about a fairy tale, compare two versions of the same story, or write a story of our own.  I picked comparing Disney's version of _Beauty &amp; the Beast_ to this particular version of the story because I happened to have a tape -- this was 1994, before dvds -- of the Disney movie.  I watched it just over three and a half times, and I got a 3.6 out of 4 on the paper despite the fact that it was basically stream of consciousness rambling.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 10, 2014)

Speaking of Disney, are there any indie Disney collections or shades? Eyeshadow only?


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I would like a collection based on fairy tales generally as well as something Disney inspired!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Disney will C&amp;D you in a nanosecond.  Some companies have explicitly stated they will not do a Disney collection as a direct result of that.  I'm kind of shocked that the Avengers/Guardians of the Galaxy stuff has not been slapped down yet, but maybe part of the deal with Marvel is that they won't touch fan art (and I would argue that this is a version of fan art) based on Marvel properties, although Shiro did take the Avengers label art (but not the shadows themselves) off the site for fear of a lawsuit.

ETA:  Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab does have a few licensed lines based on Disney stuff.  Labyrinth, Fraggle Rock, and Dark Crystal, to be precise.  Jareth in particular is *thud*.  It is the rare lots-of-white-notes scent I can actually wear, although I sold my bottle ages ago due to the number of other bottles I have.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys, I got one of the indie advent calendars that Dena from AFK Cosmetics put together for IMAM! I'm so excited. She pulled together 11 different brands for this and I can't wait to play with everything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Guys, I got one of the indie advent calendars that Dena from AFK Cosmetics put together for IMAM! I'm so excited. She pulled together 11 different brands for this and I can't wait to play with everything.


Me too! Pumped!  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 10, 2014)

Join me in the group with a great mail day, Hello Waffle's Visage and GDE's OTM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats on snagging one of the advent calendars @@sefkhet, those things were gone fast!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 10, 2014)

So black violet is supposed to open tonight at 10 ET, I've never even been on their site, here's to hoping the site doesn't crash....


----------



## Shalott (Nov 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So black violet is supposed to open tonight at 10 ET, I've never even been on their site, here's to hoping the site doesn't crash....


They are having a Black Friday-type sale event soon, so I imagine most customers are waiting for that? I know I am! OMG I can't wait to get my hands on a full size Valley of the Temples! :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Aww, I just went to order something from Daily Lovelies, and Maggy had her baby, so they're shut down until next year!

ETA:  In unrelated news, I received shipping from Darling Girl!  The bad news:  I had been thinking about ordering some for Secret Santa, and this order was placed October 12th.  Uh.  This TAT is not going to work here.


----------



## kyxli (Nov 11, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Guys, I got one of the indie advent calendars that Dena from AFK Cosmetics put together for IMAM! I'm so excited. She pulled together 11 different brands for this and I can't wait to play with everything.


I got one, too! I can't wait to try all the brands.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay, I need to start keeping up with the IMAM thread. I wanted that advent calendar so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the TAT like for hello waffle? I'm too lazy to go and look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 11, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> What's the TAT like for hello waffle? I'm too lazy to go and look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I got my order in about a week (which is really quick because I'm not near Canada and they had a lot of orders during that time!) It definitely was not more than 10 days for me about 2 weeks ago,  although it could be different now.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

I tried the Tundra Lip Theory in the Hello Waffle Visage box last night all on its own, and DID NOT LIKE, but then I tried it this morning with a couple of the eye shadows (just slapped on to see what they looked like), and I have to say that I really do like how they work together after all!  I'm looking forward to doing a whole face with this stuff now!  Since today is a federal holiday, I'm just staying home in my yoga pants and Watchmen t-shirt, so I'm not bothering with any more makeup than this, but I can already tell that this is going to be a fun sub!

ETA:  Eee!  Christine is expanding the Painted Flowers collection when the whole thing comes back in March!  I know what my splurge is going to be that month!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 11, 2014)

Just an fyi, I contact Debaucherous Bath over the weekend, no big thing, just a quick "hey I'm curious about where in the process you are, can I get a heads up' type of message through Etsy. No response. So Yesterday I sent a bit more strongly worded message basically "I see others have had issues, and I don't want to have issues because that will reflect poorly in my review" sort of message and today I had a reply waiting for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The gist was they are very busy and any orders place before last Friday should be going out by this Friday - I think. It was a bit convoluted but that was what I pulled from the convo. So, we shall see!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Just an fyi, I contact Debaucherous Bath over the weekend, no big thing, just a quick "hey I'm curious about where in the process you are, can I get a heads up' type of message through Etsy. No response. So Yesterday I sent a bit more strongly worded message basically "I see others have had issues, and I don't want to have issues because that will reflect poorly in my review" sort of message and today I had a reply waiting for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The gist was they are very busy and any orders place before last Friday should be going out by this Friday - I think. It was a bit convoluted but that was what I pulled from the convo. So, we shall see!


I just got shipping for my Debaucherous order from 10/24. Was yours before that?


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot recommend the HoG lip balms enough.  I'll be ordering backups and more flavors for sure.  The scent is nice and strong (which is rare) and it feels great on.  Vanilla Chai needs to be shared with the world!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I cannot recommend the HoG lip balms enough. I'll be ordering backups and more flavors for sure. The scent is nice and strong (which is rare) and it feels great on. Vanilla Chai needs to be shared with the world!


Ohh I must have vanilla chai. I have HoG on my SS wishlist but forgot to add the vanilla chai balm to the list. Thats ok. My girl wanted to try indies so I'm going to add that in to what I get her from HoG.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 11, 2014)

In the hype of SS I just realized I still haven't received a shipping notice for my HoG order.

I hope TaT isn't too much if I order from their permanent stuff.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 11, 2014)

Only lip balm I have from HoG is mocha hazlenut latte and it is sooooo good. It's definitely nuts and COFFEE and not chocolate which is sometimes hard to find too.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

So all this indie talk on the SS thread has had me looking at lots of indie brand pages.  I would love to try out one with a sample bag/box or even a subscription box.  Any recommendations?  I am open to trying makeup or skincare or bath products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So all this indie talk on the SS thread has had me looking at lots of indie brand pages.  I would love to try out one with a sample bag/box or even a subscription box.  Any recommendations?  I am open to trying makeup or skincare or bath products.


The subscriptions are really hard to get in to, most of them are sold out within minutes, or have a waiting list. I would suggest starting with some of the big brands for your first foray:

Shiro Cosmetics

Hello Waffle

Glamour Doll Eyes

Haus of Gloi

Those are some good places to get started, and all of them carry sample sizes.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So all this indie talk on the SS thread has had me looking at lots of indie brand pages.  I would love to try out one with a sample bag/box or even a subscription box.  Any recommendations?  I am open to trying makeup or skincare or bath products.


I love indie makeup subs!  I get...  four of them.  I think.  Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet, innocent+twisted alchemy mystery bag, and Hello Waffle Visage, plus the Espionage Cosmetics Nerd Makeup sub box (mostly nail wraps for the sub box, but EC also makes everything shadow and lip gloss) will be starting in April (since it hasn't started yet, there are no past boxes to look at to get an idea about what they send).  The catch is that they typically have limited numbers of slots, so it can be *very* hard to get one.  We have crashed websites with demand.  I also get Rainbow Honey's mystery bag (no limit on that one!), and here's the thread for that one.

As far as skincare goes, I don't know of any indie subs for that.  For bath products, there's Fortune Cookie Soap Box, although it's quarterly, not monthly.  Here is a link to the Winter 2014 box.  A lot of indies offer sample sizes, so you can put together your own sample box!  Haus of Gloi, Paintbox Soapworks, Savor Soap, and Purple Cat are a few such bath product companies that come to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

Double-posting for a Hello Waffle ooooOOOOoooo!



> I am cooking up something special for Black Friday. Details to come soon. Due to the substantive nature of what is being released, I will NOT be having my general catalogue available for purchase on Black Friday except for the 1000 Likes and Catssic Literature collection. Blush selection will also be limited.


Eek!  Something so major that she's shutting everything down except for 1000 Likes and Catssic Literature?  WHAT SORT OF MAGIC IS COMING OUR WAY?


----------



## BSquared (Nov 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So all this indie talk on the SS thread has had me looking at lots of indie brand pages. I would love to try out one with a sample bag/box or even a subscription box. Any recommendations? I am open to trying makeup or skincare or bath products.


I would second Kelly's recommendation. All 4 of those are great companies and some of the bigger ones. 
Glamour doll eyes is going to get you your order the fastest (her TAT is insanely fast) however I believe she is on vacation until the 20th. Shiro is not quite as fast but still good and has a ton of colors too.

The only small downside to hello waffle is 1) you can't buy individual samples, but you CAN buy I think sets of 5 or 10 samples. This is not a bad thing because one will not be enough, trust me 2) she's based in canada so shipping time is longer and slightly more expensive. Her product is beautiful however.

Haus of Gloi is DELICIOUS and I recommend everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to the dark side!

Edit: forgot about purple cat. I'd STRONGLY recommend this as a toe-dip into indie bath products. She has a set of 6 mini sized body butters for $10, you can pick your scent. Shipping time was fast and I loved her stuff! Good way to try a few different scents


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So all this indie talk on the SS thread has had me looking at lots of indie brand pages.  I would love to try out one with a sample bag/box or even a subscription box.  Any recommendations?  I am open to trying makeup or skincare or bath products.


I really think that Glamour Doll Eyes is a great way to get started. You can order a "grab bag" of samples to try out so you don't have to think about which if the magical colors to choose!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

One thing about GDE being closed until the 20th:  Even though they're not shipping for a week and a half, you're still almost definitely going to get your order faster than any other indie shadow company given their TATs, especially this time of year.  GDE's TAT is bonkers fast.  I've placed an order, gone to look for my keys to go run errands, and received shipping before I've found my keys.  It can take longer to get order confirmations from Sephora.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm excited to get my first indie makeup! My GDE OTM arrives on thursday!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just got shipping for my Debaucherous order from 10/24. Was yours before that?


Mine was from 10/24 as well, and I got a shipping notice from Etsy about an hour after she replied to my convo. It being Veteran's Day in the US, no postal service is actually occurring, so it still just shows as a tracking created. I think it will get sent tomorrow though, none of the reviews I read said anything about major delays once the product was actually shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She also mentioned in the convo that they are super busy right now, so if anyone was thinking about ordering from Debaucherous for their Santee, I'd probably hold off. But I am super excited to try the goodies, after all the good things I've heard!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

The last time I ordered from Aromaleigh (a HUGE order, about 3 weeka go) I got it less than a week later, and I love her eye shadows!

Newbies def need to try Fyrinnae, too. Slow TAT but the shadows ARE TO.DIE.FOR. 

Geek Chic Cosmetics for Fandom lovers!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

Also, this thread changed my life a little bit (or a lot) for the better. Not only is my outlook on products completely different (I got two boxes from Sephora the other day but no indie packages and was sad, haha!) but I have met so many lovely, wonderful ladies that I'm really getting to know. Everyone is awesome!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 12, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, this thread changed my life a little bit (or a lot) for the better. Not only is my outlook on products completely different (I got two boxes from Sephora the other day but no indie packages and was sad, haha!) but I have met so many lovely, wonderful ladies that I'm really getting to know. Everyone is awesome!


Mainstream makeup is just so boooooring once you start shopping indies! I agree that the ladies here are so wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I got mine haul from HoG - they did put in the wrong sample, and I did email them the other day about that.  Still waiting on a response. 

My first impressions on the scents I ordered (which were all full size) - Snow Wolf, Three Treasures, Plotter's Breakfast, Rosy Cheeks and Wintervale.  All of them except Plotter's Breakfast are amazing scents to wear as perfume.  SW &amp; Wintervale are wonderful piney scents, Rosy Cheeks is a berry scent with strong pine scents, 3 Treasures is very exotic and spicy.  Plotter's Breakfast is not one I will wear as perfume - it has too much "something" in it (not sure, but the something is a bit off putting to me as a personal scent), but it is great as a scent that goes in my home oil burner.  All of them are great for that use as as well, but Plotter's is better suited for that.  I should have gotten the sample size in Plotters, but live &amp; learn.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm going to place a HoG order for my SS but I am going to add either vanilla Chai or hazelnut lip balm. But which one? I want them both but I'll be good and only get one.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 12, 2014)

So... I got my GDE OTM today, and I loved it so much I just ordered 16 more eyeshadow samples.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 12, 2014)

My OTM seems to be stuck in pre-shipment. I WANT ITTTTTTT!

edit: I just ordered Sunday so this is not abnormal or excessive by ANY means...I just have no patience for the pretties lol


----------



## Allison H (Nov 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> My OTM seems to be stuck in pre-shipment. I WANT ITTTTTTT!
> 
> edit: I just ordered Sunday so this is not abnormal or excessive by ANY means...I just have no patience for the pretties lol


LoL you have such bad luck when it comes to mail shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Granted, you'll receive the OTM at a decent time though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 12, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> So... I got my GDE OTM today, and I loved it so much I just ordered 16 more eyeshadow samples.


Note, the owner is out of town until 11/20 so you won't get your order as quick as normal.  She usually ships same day or next.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Note, the owner is out of town until 11/20 so you won't get your order as quick as normal.  She usually ships same day or next.


Yeah, I saw that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 12, 2014)

@@BSquared mine is still in pre-shipment too. Boo! I got no packages at all today. I bet my mailman thinks I died or something.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 12, 2014)

Queen Bee Apothecary makes a stick perfume called Boosted Bath which is the most perfect dupe for Lush's Avobath Bath Bombs. I don't think I've found any perfume coming even close to that fresh lemony goodness, EVER. I am required by all that is upright and true to buy more from this place. I got a lip balm that tastes just like a nice cold Sprite, too.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 12, 2014)

Kiss My Sass has an Avobath dupe called Amplified, it's pretty close too.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 12, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> @@BSquared mine is still in pre-shipment too. Boo! I got no packages at all today. I bet my mailman thinks I died or something.


I always get a little depressed when I don't get anything exciting in the mail. This may be a sign of a problem, but I do not feel bad about it!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I always get a little depressed when I don't get anything exciting in the mail. This may be a sign of a problem, but I do not feel bad about it!!


I got ZERO mail today. I figured I'd have extra since yesterday was a holiday but nope, totally empty mailbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice indie day, Got my GDE OTM, my Alchemic Muse order, my Haus of Gloi shipping confirmation, woo hoo! I'm going back to Alchemic Muse because there is definitely a few more things I want, and if she doesn't restock Winter I am going to be disappointed if I miss out!

I'm just going to add that her Northwoods as a cleansing scent is the bomb.com soooo I need moar soap.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

Ugh I keep looking at all the yule HoG. I want it allllll! The struggle is real.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, has anyone here tried colourpop?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, has anyone here tried colourpop?


I have not tried them, but I personally don't consider them to be indie, they seem similar to Makeupgeek where they have a lab creating and formulating their products versus most of what I consider to be indie is one or two people hand making their products.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking at Notoriously Morbid. Do their mini sizes come in jars??


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Looking at Notoriously Morbid. Do their mini sizes come in jars??


Yes they do


----------



## BSquared (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Looking at Notoriously Morbid. Do their mini sizes come in jars??


Most of their eyeshadows do! I think they're like 2.75 if I'm remembering right.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, has anyone here tried colourpop?


I have!  I haven't tried the lippiestix but I have six of the shadows and I like them. They are not as opaque as they seem;like I can't wear them on their own and have to layer them over another shadow. But I like the formula a lot and they wear well. I'm thinking I'll place another order when they release the holiday colors in the next few days. The price point is pretty reasonable too. 

I agree that they aren't exactly indie, more like small and up-and-coming.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks ladies. Also, best place/price for jars for samples??


----------



## BSquared (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thanks ladies. Also, best place/price for jars for samples??


I'm sure it's not the cheapest by far, but I use these to dump my sample baggies in and it works great! Walmart sells them too, and I'm assuming target or any craft store would have them

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002DPINS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_19?qid=1415849574&amp;sr=8-19&amp;pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thanks ladies. Also, best place/price for jars for samples??


TKB Trading is the place most go, but honestly they are a little expensive compared to a place I've had others point me to, and that's Qosmetix, only downside is there is a $25 minimum, but they are cheaper than TKB. http://www.qosmedix.com


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

I LOVE COLOURPOP and Kelly Kaye does too I believe. They're sooo buttery soft with GREAT color payoff.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have not tried them, but I personally don't consider them to be indie, they seem similar to Makeupgeek where they have a lab creating and formulating their products versus most of what I consider to be indie is one or two people hand making their products.


Yeah, i call them niche brands. I wish there was a forum for brands like this- and Paul and Joe, etc.!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thanks ladies. Also, best place/price for jars for samples??


Third post in a row (sorry) but evilbay is actually one GREAT place to get sifter jars/regular jars on the cheap. They'll come from Korea/China, but you'll still get them within 2 weeks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15Pcs-3ml-Cosmetic-Empty-Jar-Pots-Eyeshadow-Makeup-Face-Cream-Lip-Balm-Container-/261658304256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item3cec0cdf00

If you prefer black tops: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Mini-Makeup-Jars-Full-Box-1-25-inch-Diameter-3ML-NEW-/281344918854?pt=US_Makeup_Bags_Cases&amp;hash=item418176c546

This is a GREAT deal IMO: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Mini-Makeup-Jars-Full-Box-1-25-inch-Diameter-3ML-NEW-/281344918854?pt=US_Makeup_Bags_Cases&amp;hash=item418176c546

Or those larger containers, like the one linked from Amazon: http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-x-3ml-Empty-Plastic-Clear-Pots-Boxes-Jars-with-Lid-Nail-Art-Glitters-Storage-/281103924522?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item4173197d2a

There are SO many with AMAZING savings no matter how many you want to buy. Just search "3ml jars"


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yeah, i call them niche brands. I wish there was a forum for brands like this- and Paul and Joe, etc.!


Anyone can create a thread!  If you want one, start one!


----------



## snl (Nov 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Disney will C&amp;D you in a nanosecond.  Some companies have explicitly stated they will not do a Disney collection as a direct result of that.  I'm kind of shocked that the Avengers/Guardians of the Galaxy stuff has not been slapped down yet, but maybe part of the deal with Marvel is that they won't touch fan art (and I would argue that this is a version of fan art) based on Marvel properties, although Shiro did take the Avengers label art (but not the shadows themselves) off the site for fear of a lawsuit.
> 
> ETA:  Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab does have a few licensed lines based on Disney stuff.  Labyrinth, Fraggle Rock, and Dark Crystal, to be precise.  Jareth in particular is *thud*.  It is the rare lots-of-white-notes scent I can actually wear, although I sold my bottle ages ago due to the number of other bottles I have.


(belated) Ugh, I want that whole Labyrinth collection!  Except for the fact it'd be too expensive and I don't want to go in nose blind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One day I'll buy it off somebody or get a decant.

And I know there are things that are inspired by things Disney was inspired by like Alice in Wonderland and Snow White, but they're a little bit more the story version than Disney.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Disney will C&amp;D you in a nanosecond.  Some companies have explicitly stated they will not do a Disney collection as a direct result of that.  I'm kind of shocked that the Avengers/Guardians of the Galaxy stuff has not been slapped down yet, but maybe part of the deal with Marvel is that they won't touch fan art (and I would argue that this is a version of fan art) based on Marvel properties, although Shiro did take the Avengers label art (but not the shadows themselves) off the site for fear of a lawsuit.


That's right, I sort of forgot about that. Well I will just have to sub in the avengers stuff for part of my handmade pressed shadow gift for a non-indie loving friend for Christmas!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, sorry for all the random inquiries, but do you know if there's an indie perfume that smells like lemon?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow Alchemic Muse shops fast!! I ordered yesterday and have shipping today.

I really want to place an order with HoG but the TaT is worrying me now. I want something for my SS but I don't even have my order form the first yule release


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 13, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yeah, i call them niche brands. I wish there was a forum for brands like this- and Paul and Joe, etc.!


Gonna make a thread for it right now!~


----------



## BSquared (Nov 13, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Hey, sorry for all the random inquiries, but do you know if there's an indie perfume that smells like lemon?


Just straight lemon, or lemon mixed with something?

Alchemic Muse has one that is lemon, rose and mint:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/69362197/loukoum-perfume-oil-fresh-lemon-turkish?ref=shop_home_active_5&amp;ga_search_query=lemon

Black Violet has "Lemondrop" which is lemon and sugar

http://blackviolet.net/

Haus of Gloi has Honeysuckle Lemon:

http://www.hausofgloi.com/collections/perfume-oils/products/honeysuckle-lemon-curd-perfume-oil

I'm sure Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab does, they have like everything lol.

There's a start at least!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Just straight lemon, or lemon mixed with something?
> 
> Alchemic Muse has one that is lemon, rose and mint:
> 
> ...


Thank you so so so much!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got mine haul from HoG - they did put in the wrong sample, and I did email them the other day about that.  Still waiting on a response.
> 
> My first impressions on the scents I ordered (which were all full size) - Snow Wolf, Three Treasures, Plotter's Breakfast, Rosy Cheeks and Wintervale.  All of them except Plotter's Breakfast are amazing scents to wear as perfume.  SW &amp; Wintervale are wonderful piney scents, Rosy Cheeks is a berry scent with strong pine scents, 3 Treasures is very exotic and spicy.  Plotter's Breakfast is not one I will wear as perfume - it has too much "something" in it (not sure, but the something is a bit off putting to me as a personal scent), but it is great as a scent that goes in my home oil burner.  All of them are great for that use as as well, but Plotter's is better suited for that.  I should have gotten the sample size in Plotters, but live &amp; learn.


Ohhh, Three Treasures sounds great. I really love Wintervale in the sample I got with my order. It's more minty on me so far. But I also just had to try my Fancy Bread pumpkin butter so it's probably covering up some of the smel. I love the idea of using some of my lesser loved in an oil burner. Scampering off to find one! 



mikaglam said:


> I'm going to place a HoG order for my SS but I am going to add either vanilla Chai or hazelnut lip balm. But which one? I want them both but I'll be good and only get one.


ALL OF THE LIP BALMS EVER! I have both and UNG they are delicious. Hazelnut Mocha smells/tastes exactly like the coffee drink. Vanilla chai is slightly more chai spice than vanilla. Both are lovely. 



mikaglam said:


> Ugh I keep looking at all the yule HoG. I want it allllll! The struggle is real.


It's a good struggle tho. Hopefully a restock this weekend after I get paid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

I broke out Three Treasures today, and it is not spicy on me at all. It's just all wood with a teensy bit of resin and citrus peel. I smell like an old orange crate carried in a caravan!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I broke out Three Treasures today, and it is not spicy on me at all. It's just all wood with a teensy bit of resin and citrus peel. I smell like an old orange crate carried in a caravan!


Hmmm...I'm not sure how I feel about that. I wonder what it'll smell like on me. I purchased quite a few items in this scent.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking to order from HoG for my first time. Their shipping is kind of ridiculous though. Almost as much as the products itself.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Looking to order from HoG for my first time. Their shipping is kind of ridiculous though. Almost as much as the products itself.


They are very prompt about refunding any excess shipping you pay, but yes if you get bath and body stuff the shipping is around $6 as they send it in a square box, and if you get a lot, they send it 2-day Priority in a flat rate box.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 13, 2014)

Is anybody else planning a purchase for Darling Clandestine's Shark Friday? What are you getting?

I know I want Grace (apparently the oud it in is wonderful and pretty rare) and Evonne posted a frankenbitsy today that I think I'll grab as well. That should probably be my limit, but we'll see!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Is anybody else planning a purchase for Darling Clandestine's Shark Friday? What are you getting?
> 
> I know I want Grace (apparently the oud it in is wonderful and pretty rare) and Evonne posted a frankenbitsy today that I think I'll grab as well. That should probably be my limit, but we'll see!


I think I'm going to get all three of the special ones for tomorrow, and the Frankenbitsy, and a Love and Sharks solid since I know the girl who designed the label!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They are very prompt about refunding any excess shipping you pay, but yes if you get bath and body stuff the shipping is around $6 as they send it in a square box, and if you get a lot, they send it 2-day Priority in a flat rate box.


I played Cart Tetris and ended up only having to play like $3 something for shipping!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I played Cart Tetris and ended up only having to play like $3 something for shipping!


Oh good to hear, they have one of the most reasonable bath and body company shipping prices so that seems more like normal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Just straight lemon, or lemon mixed with something?
> 
> Alchemic Muse has one that is lemon, rose and mint:
> 
> ...


Oh my Goooosh, I can't sing the praises of Alchemic Muse's Loukoum scent enouuugh! I do NOT wear citrus scents but this is so delicious and amazing. It's almost like aromatherapy, I break it out when I am feeling blah or have a headache and it just is so, so wonderful.



meaganola said:


> I broke out Three Treasures today, and it is not spicy on me at all. It's just all wood with a teensy bit of resin and citrus peel. I smell like an old orange crate carried in a caravan!


 LOL this made me giggle so hard and think about the other day when I was wearing Sugar and Spite's Grimoire, I accidentally rubbed my nose with my wrist and there is SO much spice in it my nose was on fire! It didn't calm down until I had washed my face. :lol:   Didn't burn my wrists or decollete at all, though!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes Haus of Gloi to respond to a customer service question sent to their email?  I have sent several emails (1 per week for 3 weeks) asking if they are using a specific ingredient in the products I am interested in.  I am mildly allergic to ingredients in some of their products and want to ensure the products I buy do not have that ingredient.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes Haus of Gloi to respond to a customer service question sent to their email?  I have sent several emails (1 per week for 3 weeks) asking if they are using a specific ingredient in the products I am interested in.  I am mildly allergic to ingredients in some of their products and want to ensure the products I buy do not have that ingredient.


Which product? I can probably check my labels for you. But which email did you send it to? I have received responses within 1-2 days.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

Yay, it's time to rotate the Halloweenie perfume oil out of my daily use bag and add Yules! The ones I'm immediately making sure to move into daily use (all BPAL):


*Noche Buena 2010 -- A celebration of the Nativity: the light, uplifting incense of the Misa de Noche Buena, purple sage, and a vibrant bouquet of plumeria, chrysanthemum, tuberose, Angel's Trumpet, Mexican tiger lily, dahlia, and azucenas.* (I am *not* a floral person, but I absolutely love this one.)
*The School -- *_*In the corner of a desolate, dismal schoolhouse, all lonely stone walls, beeswax, and dusty wooden writing desks, stirs the scent of gold coins hidden in forest outside Baghdad, waves crashing against the hull of a Salé pirate ship, the lofty halls of*_* Pépin le Bossu’s court, and a wild child’s home in the woods.* (Based on A Christmas Carol. I love that stone note!)
*Rose Red 2010 -- The perfected winter rose, dew covered and freshly cut. *(This is one of my favorite rose scents! My nose picks up a hint of raspberry that other years don't have. It has a companion Yule oil most people love but that I can't stand called Snow White. It's very similar to Midsummer Dreams Apothecary's Beauty, but it's a bit bolder and juicier, possibly due to aging.)
*Hod Resurrected -- *This one has no notes provided, but it's a creamy spicy carnation, maybe with a bit of amber. It was a general catalog scent that was discontinued years ago, but it was brought back one year for the Lab's anniversary (hence "Resurrected"), but I got it during Yule season, so it's a Yule season scent to me. It is *gorgeous*. I really need to wear this one more often because I have a whole unopened bottle in addition to a half-bottle in a rollerball!
Hmm... I seem to be going sweeter with my scent choices during this time. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes Haus of Gloi to respond to a customer service question sent to their email?  I have sent several emails (1 per week for 3 weeks) asking if they are using a specific ingredient in the products I am interested in.  I am mildly allergic to ingredients in some of their products and want to ensure the products I buy do not have that ingredient.





Kelly Silva said:


> Which product? I can probably check my labels for you. But which email did you send it to? I have received responses within 1-2 days.


All of the ingredients are on the site, so the labels won't have any different information.  If it's a specific scent note, though, they may consider that proprietary information they won't divulge.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks

I sent it to [email protected]   

I just won't worry about it for now as I should be on a low buy and they are out of stock in the butterbombs I was interested in.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Aromaleigh Sol Invictus is up!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh lordy, okay, Black Violet order placed, waiting on DarlingClandestine and then if I have the funds (ha ha) I'm going to get the full size Sol Invictus colors I want, even though my sample set hasn't arrived yet. My poor wallet is on fire this morning...


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know of any indies that make a product similar to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Does anyone know of any indies that make a product similar to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders?


Pumpkin&amp;Poppy's Inner Glow powders are supposed to be very similar.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pumpkin&amp;Poppy's Inner Glow powders are supposed to be very similar.


Speaking of Pumpkin and Poppy...does anyone have the Oak Bark countour?  I want to try it because of the rave reviews.  But I am not sure if it will work with my skin tone.  She doesn't sell samples.  I would love to purchase a small sample off of someone if you own it and would be willing to split out just enough for me to try.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 14, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Speaking of Pumpkin and Poppy...does anyone have the Oak Bark countour?  I want to try it because of the rave reviews.  But I am not sure if it will work with my skin tone.  She doesn't sell samples.  I would love to purchase a small sample off of someone if you own it and would be willing to split out just enough for me to try.


If you don't get anyone, I'm planning on buying it after Christmas if I don't get it as a gift, and I'd be willing to sample it for you then.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 14, 2014)

Can we not (but yes kind of actually) talk about the damage that was done at the different fragrance sales this morning? I can't say what all I got but I frikken pulled that trigger on the DarlingClandestine Winter scents, and I am glad I did. She added Tiny Ice Bees while I was checking out, but I got like, everything else, including The Moon is Leaving For the Wheels which I feel I will prefer to Tiny Ice Bees as it is.

Anyone else snag anything exciting? I am going to have so many new scents I won't know what to do with them all!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Can we not (but yes kind of actually) talk about the damage that was done at the different fragrance sales this morning? I can't say what all I got but I frikken pulled that trigger on the DarlingClandestine Winter scents, and I am glad I did. She added Tiny Ice Bees while I was checking out, but I got like, everything else, including The Moon is Leaving For the Wheels which I feel I will prefer to Tiny Ice Bees as it is.
> 
> Anyone else snag anything exciting? I am going to have so many new scents I won't know what to do with them all!


Oh boy, here's the damage:

*Black Violet*


Cacao Bean Cream Soap
Superfruit Creme Cleanser Buff and regular minis
Cacao Bean Perfume mini
Oscuro Perfume mini
Yule Nog Perfume mini
Patisserie Perfume mini
Detangler Mist in Patisserie
*Darling Clandestine*


Smother Whirl FrankenBitsy
Vardogr Bitsy
Hellbender Bitsy (which I already have, but I'm running low)
Tiny Ice Bees bitsy
Love &amp; Sharks Bitsy
The Moon Is Leaving for the Wheels Bitsy
Halochrome Itsy Bitsy
My Lady Ser Itsy Bitsy
Tyto Itsy Bitsy
Grace full size
EEP!


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Can we not (but yes kind of actually) talk about the damage that was done at the different fragrance sales this morning? I can't say what all I got but I frikken pulled that trigger on the DarlingClandestine Winter scents, and I am glad I did. She added Tiny Ice Bees while I was checking out, but I got like, everything else, including The Moon is Leaving For the Wheels which I feel I will prefer to Tiny Ice Bees as it is.
> 
> Anyone else snag anything exciting? I am going to have so many new scents I won't know what to do with them all!


Between DC and BV I am way too ashamed to admit to what all I purchased...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

The HoG lip balms I wanted are sold out. I'm gonna go and cry a bit now.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> The HoG lip balms I wanted are sold out. I'm gonna go and cry a bit now.


Maybe they'll be added with their restock? It's supposedly coming up soon (I don't think a date or time has been given though), but I dunno if you want to deal with the HoG restock rush.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

I forget what I got, but I'm kind of regretting not picking up Yule Nog from Black Violet (the only purchase I made because Stardust!) because I'm in the mood for that sort of scent. Oops, wait, I have several decants of BPAL Egg Nog from various years. Now I just have to remember to dig it out!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Maybe they'll be added with their restock? It's supposedly coming up soon (I don't think a date or time has been given though), but I dunno if you want to deal with the HoG restock rush.


Haha well I wanted the mocha one the most, but its no longer available because it was autumn. Th vanilla chai will most likely be restocked. Upon hearing reviews I'm less likely to order some stuff during the madness though. If I get stuff I do if not than oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 14, 2014)

I did pick up a mini of Yule Nog - it was the first nog-scent (LOL) that appealed to me so far, so I figured I'd give it a go. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Haha well I wanted the mocha one the most, but its no longer available because it was autumn. Th vanilla chai will most likely be restocked. Upon hearing reviews I'm less likely to order some stuff during the madness though. If I get stuff I do if not than oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you should email them!!! They sometimes have overstock of seasonal stuff that they don't put on the site.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

I should not have went to Black Violet. *grabby hands* wants all


----------



## Allison H (Nov 14, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> you should email them!!! They sometimes have overstock of seasonal stuff that they don't put on the site.


That's actually not a bad idea. I did this inquiring about one of the autumn perfumes, and they're adding it to my order (whenever it's ready to ship).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 14, 2014)

What did the Black Violet GWP or whatever it was end up being?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> What did the Black Violet GWP or whatever it was end up being?


Glamour Doll Eyes shadow, hydra glaze, &amp; glitter fix!



Spoiler






















ETA: The GWP is sold out but you can still get 10% off until the end of the day I think.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 14, 2014)

From now on, the next time something like this is going on- a special deal, a sub (if they let you buy two), etc- can I Paypal someone the night before and they get it for me? I AM ALWAYS AT WORK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't bat an eye at the Black Violet shipping because I had never ordered from them before, plus I recently shipped a bunch of stuff that was probably around the weight of what I ordered that cost *more* to ship than I was being charged -- and then I got home and discovered a $6 refund!  Yay!

And the GWP was apparently gone in under an hour!  I apparently (I don't remember doing this, but it totally sounds like something I would do) described exactly this color and wished that an indie made it right after these were shipped off to BV (and I had no clue any of this was even going on, so *very* coincidental stuff here), so it's kind of like I wished it into being after the fact.  I'm super excited to see it in person!  I had a very similar MAC shadow that I tossed in The Purge, so my collection is missing an icy violet, and since I have brown eyes and go on frosty pastel kicks, this is a *huge* gap.  The 10% discount (code:  BLACKVIOLETDAY) is still valid through Sunday night, though.

And in Hello Waffle Visage news, man, I tell ya, every day I wear that collection, I like it a little bit more!  Soft romantic colors are *not* my usual thing, but I can already tell it's going to be hard to put them away when the December collection gets here -- and I *will* put them away when it gets here because that's just how I deal with monthly collections since I get more every month!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 15, 2014)

Also, is anyone else still waiting for a Haus of Gloi shipping confirmation?


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, is anyone else still waiting for a Haus of Gloi shipping confirmation?


I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation, and I believe a few other ladies are also still waiting.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

What I think is odd is that I ordered at the beginning of the sale at Black Violet, around the same time FB posts were mentioning overcharges on shipping, but I was only charged $3.54? I only ordered perfume oils, though, no body products so maybe that was why?

I did get my shipping for HoG, but it won't be here until Monday, total sad face. In a similar vein, Debaucherous created my shipping label on the 11th, but that's it, no movement. Seriously, folks weren't kidding when they said it could take a month or more to get your items. Unless they are magical rainbow unicorn tear perfumes, I won't order from DB again.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> What I think is odd is that I ordered at the beginning of the sale at Black Violet, around the same time FB posts were mentioning overcharges on shipping, but I was only charged $3.54? I only ordered perfume oils, though, no body products so maybe that was why?
> 
> I did get my shipping for HoG, but it won't be here until Monday, total sad face. In a similar vein, Debaucherous created my shipping label on the 11th, but that's it, no movement. Seriously, folks weren't kidding when they said it could take a month or more to get your items. Unless they are magical rainbow unicorn tear perfumes, I won't order from DB again.


I know at least myself and one other person are having the same issue with Debaucherous...label created and no movement since. I'm only about an hour south of her, lol I'd like to just drive up and get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm waiting on Debaucherous for a certain... special... gift, so I can't send this.. special gift... until it gets here, which adds another layer of stress.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm waiting on Debaucherous for a certain... special... gift, so I can't send this.. special gift... until it gets here, which adds another layer of stress.


Just email her and tell her it's for a gift, and that you would like it actually sent, and not just a label printed for it.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha ha, I did notice she added a disclaimer in her shop that busy periods could take up to 21 days (Debaucherous). I KNOW she mentioned busy periods before but I am certain that the 21 days part is new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: OH! I forgot to mention my Alchimia Apothecary Collection of Grimm came today. Okay, they seriously need to label their stuff better, my gosh. Literally the only thing with the company name was a business card inside.

Anyways, I can't wait to finish guinea-pigging these for y'all - they are fun. I am really excited. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> ETA: OH! I forgot to mention my Alchimia Apothecary Collection of Grimm came today. Okay, they seriously need to label their stuff better, my gosh. Literally the only thing with the company name was a business card inside.


Do not like, packaging is super important to me for first impressions...


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 15, 2014)

My Debaucherous order was sent Monday, and barring my mail carrier being eaten by a troll who lives under a bridge will be here later today. Aside from the tracking appearing for a few days to be stuck in the third station of its journey (somewhere in California) there were no issues with with updating.

On the other hand, STILL waiting on notification from HoG. I know they were having some issues, but unless I read wrong I thought that stuff was to have been taken care of toward the tail end of this week.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> What I think is odd is that I ordered at the beginning of the sale at Black Violet, around the same time FB posts were mentioning overcharges on shipping, but I was only charged $3.54? I only ordered perfume oils, though, no body products so maybe that was why?
> 
> I did get my shipping for HoG, but it won't be here until Monday, total sad face. In a similar vein, Debaucherous created my shipping label on the 11th, but that's it, no movement. Seriously, folks weren't kidding when they said it could take a month or more to get your items. Unless they are magical rainbow unicorn tear perfumes, I won't order from DB again.


I emailed black violet about the shipping and she said USPS was not calculating shipping properly. Some people were undercharged, and some were overcharged but she's checking them all and sending refunds in the case of overcharging. I haven't received a refund yet, not sure if I will get one or not but $10 does not see right for what I ordered.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

One of my Darling Girl orders is out for delivery! 

Walkers, Bitten, We're All Infected, &amp; Moondust Diamond Dust.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I've been dying to get my hands on Walkers since people have been posting swatches. SO PRETTY. 

ETA: Ugh, nevermind. Mail is here &amp; no DG package.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> One of my Darling Girl orders is out for delivery!
> 
> Walkers, Bitten, We're All Infected, &amp; Moondust Diamond Dust.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Mine is out for delivery, too, but I'm not sure I will be able to get it because my stairs are completely iced over!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I want it ASAP, but I don't want it badly enough to risk broken bones.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

My Savor order should be delivered today &lt;3


----------



## kyxli (Nov 15, 2014)

I went a little overboard with the Black Violet sale yesterday. I got full sizes of snow white tea, celebration, yuzu cookies, and gold rush (which I got in the GDE OTM and tried, and I love it). All of them are limited edition/wildflowers, and I haven't tried 3 of them, so we'll see how it turns out. It charged me $7.87 for shipping, which seemed high, but then I got a refund of $3.37 within a few hours.

I'm not in love with the GWP eyeshadow shade, so depending on what it looks like when I see it in person, it might end up on my trade list.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, is anyone else still waiting for a Haus of Gloi shipping confirmation?


I ordered a few days after the Yule release and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

You guys my Debaucherous order made it to my post office. It doesn't say if it made it out for delivery, so we'll see!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

Ooh, my landlady cleared the ice off my stairs, so I was able to get mail, and there's a sample in there for what appears to be the upcoming HIMYM collection, My Yellow Umbrella!  The shade:  Fudge Supreme.  And now it's time to swatch the stuff I bought:  Walkers, Bitten, Pumpkin Fyre (which I had completely forgotten about since everything else was Walking Dead-themed), and We're All Infected (the GWP and, really, the big reason I placed the order that particular week).

ETA:  My swatches bled together, so I'm going to have to redo them but...  Bitten.  Unf.  If you like red eyeshadow, this is *magical*.  Pumpkin Fyre is a whole lot more glittery than the swatches suggest.  Walkers has a *gorgeous* duochrome, but the base is much more gloriously prominent than the photos can capture.  We're All Infected is just a lovely feverish sheeny (I've managed to already forget what color the sheen is!) pink.  They actually all work together as a nice quad!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, my landlady cleared the ice off my stairs, so I was able to get mail, and there's a sample in there for what appears to be the upcoming HIMYM collection, My Yellow Umbrella!  The shade:  Fudge Supreme.  And now it's time to swatch the stuff I bought:  Walkers, Bitten, Pumpkin Fyre (which I had completely forgotten about since everything else was Walking Dead-themed), and We're All Infected (the GWP and, really, the big reason I placed the order that particular week).


Oh yes swatches please! I have Walkers,  Bitten &amp; We're All Infected coming to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> ETA:  My swatches bled together, so I'm going to have to redo them but...  Bitten.  Unf.  If you like red eyeshadow, this is *magical*.


YES I bought this one for that very reason, can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, swatches, but photos do not do these justice.  I can't get all of them in focus at one, and the duochrome on Walkers just DOES NOT LIKE cameras.







Top, l to r: Walkers and Bitten (more of a violet-red than a pure red, but it's still *gorgeous*)

Bottom, l to r: Pumpkin Fyre (in person, it's about five times more sparkly!) and We're All Infected

(This seems to me to be a lovely roses-living-and-dying palette.  It just happened to work out that way!)

I now have two brown-and-glitter Pumpkin shades:  Geek Chic's Pumpkin King and Darling Girl's Pumpkin Fyre.  Pumpkin Fyre wins in a landslide.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, I can't seem to find in the back posts whose collection are you showing, @@meaganola? They ARE super pretty and I am totally lost as to what brand I should applaud for the colors!

Edit: Wait, I think I figure it out - Darling Girl?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay, I can't seem to find in the back posts whose collection are you showing, @@meaganola? They ARE super pretty and I am totally lost as to what brand I should applaud for the colors!
> 
> Edit: Wait, I think I figure it out - Darling Girl?


Yeah, Darling Girl.  The catch is that half of them -- Bitten and We're All Infected -- are no longer available!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 15, 2014)

Gahhhh I was about to lose my mind over we're all infected. So pretty!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, Darling Girl.  The catch is that half of them -- Bitten and We're All Infected -- are no longer available!


Ahh, no big deal, I am on a serious Moratorium when it comes to buying. I've basically got one item left that I am allowed to purchase - the Blush from the Visage sub - and then unless it is for Secret Santa or my kids, no more shopping. Ugghhhh. :lol:

I saw, too, that the Visage overstock won't be on Hello Waffle until tomorrow. I seriously hope the shadows don't tempt me, because I really can't. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

I received shipping notifications from HoG (for all of my orders, and shipping refunds), so hopefully some of you ladies will also receive shipping notifications soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay sooo The Collection of Grimm from Alchimia Apothecary. I also have to mention regarding use of the company's name - they might have had their logo on the invoice, I can't recall, but the sample vials are so cute and tiny that there isn't a ton of room for text. They are what I expected, don't get me wrong! It shows them right on the listing. They're adorable, though. Alchimia is having a 10% off sale until the 16th (tomorrow for most of us) so if any of these strike you, go for it!



Spoiler



I'm going to list them in order of least to most favorite. Basically there were two Hansel &amp; Gretel inspired scents, and two Snow White inspired. I preferred the Hansel &amp; Gretel but hey, to each their own.

*Fairest Envy* - This one was gross. And it stayed gross. I didn't like it all, but objectively, I am sure that some may. The website says there are a whole slew of scents layered in, from apple to licorice but all I could smell was mint. Like, weird, chewing gum wintergreen type mint. Not pleasant for me because I actually quite dislike wintergreen scent and flavor. Pass.

*Whitest of Snow* - This comes third but I actually really liked it because of how different and interesting it was. It is only third because the other two were better, if that makes sense. Alchimia says the fragrance has ebony wood, holly berries and pure white snow, inspired by the titular Snow White herself, but when I first apply this it smells like wet leaves. A pile of leaves that have fallen from the tree, been rained on and then kicked around by a little kid - it's crazy, and I love it. Once it has a chance to warm up on my skin it is very pretty light floral but oh man. I live for those wet leaves.

*Out of the Woods* - This is actually the most wearable of the scents, barring Whitest once it dries down. It is woodsy and fragrant, but not overbearing - you don't have to worry about smelling like a tree. You just kind of smell like you're _in_ a forest, kind of the point, I'd imagine. I love woods, so of course I love this one.

*Feast Day* - MY FAVORITE. I'd hoped I would love it, and it didn't disappoint. Please, just read the description from Alchimia's website:



> *The notes in this blend are reflected in kind with fresh baked bread, cakes, and clear candied sugar. Trails of burning cedar wrap around the sweetness to meet with the aroma of what can only be described as freshly smoked bacon.*


Just... yes. Yes to everything. It smells exactly as described, down to the bacon and I die. I love this so much, I just want to put tons of it on and wear it to the most inappropriate places, like a business meeting or a funeral. It is so terribly wonderful, I can't. If you like gourmands, and don't mind bacon, get this.



The end.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay sooo The Collection of Grimm from Alchimia Apothecary. I also have to mention regarding use of the company's name - they might have had their logo on the invoice, I can't recall, but the sample vials are so cute and tiny that there isn't a ton of room for text. They are what I expected, don't get me wrong! It shows them right on the listing. They're adorable, though. Alchimia is having a 10% off sale until the 16th (tomorrow for most of us) so if any of these strike you, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want Feast Day! I just ordered for the sale, but the next time around I will have to add that. Thanks for the review!


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a little sympathy from people who understand. I did a stupid thing and left one of my HoG whipped soaps on the side of the tub. My toddler was in the bath while I was washing my face. I turned around to check on him and he'd gotten ahold of the soap, taken the top off, and was swishing the jar through the water. My poor Horseman whipped soap! I tried not to show him I was upset because it wasn't his fault, but couldn't he have played with the cheap body wash in the shower? Maybe the silver lining is that my son is showing the signs of developing excellent taste in grooming products. :lol:


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I'm looking for a little sympathy from people who understand. I did a stupid thing and left one of my HoG whipped soaps on the side of the tub. My toddler was in the bath while I was washing my face. I turned around to check on him and he'd gotten ahold of the soap, taken the top off, and was swishing the jar through the water. My poor Horseman whipped soap! I tried not to show him I was upset because it wasn't his fault, but couldn't he have played with the cheap body wash in the shower? Maybe the silver lining is that my son is showing the signs of developing excellent taste in grooming products. :lol:


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! As a mom of a toddler myself, I can totally understand. It's amazing what they can get into, and how quickly!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Want Feast Day! I just ordered for the sale, but the next time around I will have to add that. Thanks for the review!


I know I just said I was not to be buying anything else, but I bought a full-sized Feast Day. It is amazing. ♥



sefkhet said:


> I'm looking for a little sympathy from people who understand. I did a stupid thing and left one of my HoG whipped soaps on the side of the tub. My toddler was in the bath while I was washing my face. I turned around to check on him and he'd gotten ahold of the soap, taken the top off, and was swishing the jar through the water. My poor Horseman whipped soap! I tried not to show him I was upset because it wasn't his fault, but couldn't he have played with the cheap body wash in the shower? Maybe the silver lining is that my son is showing the signs of developing excellent taste in grooming products. :lol:


Oh no! I am so sorry! Never fear though, I think anyone with kids (or pets, even) can feel your pain! For me it wasn't HoG Whipped Soap but an LE MAC eyeshadow that got dug out and rubbed everywhere. :scared: It sucks but there will be others...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I'm looking for a little sympathy from people who understand. I did a stupid thing and left one of my HoG whipped soaps on the side of the tub. My toddler was in the bath while I was washing my face. I turned around to check on him and he'd gotten ahold of the soap, taken the top off, and was swishing the jar through the water. My poor Horseman whipped soap! I tried not to show him I was upset because it wasn't his fault, but couldn't he have played with the cheap body wash in the shower? Maybe the silver lining is that my son is showing the signs of developing excellent taste in grooming products. :lol:


A very similar situation happened with my Ocean Salt body scrub from Lush... I was so sad and my daughter didn't understand why I was upset because as far as she was concerned, she smelled fabulous!

I got over it when she asked me if she smelled good... I couldn't deny how cute it was.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

Pumpkin Fyre looks soooo good. I am waiting on my order that had that in it. I probably will save it for next fall at this point, though. My order hasn't even been touched yet, according to DG's most recent update, but it will soon-ish.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the sympathy, everyone. Glad to know mine isn't the only toddler with exceptional taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snl (Nov 15, 2014)

Made another Shiro order tonight. I don't know why I do this to myself and order on Saturdays knowing tomorrow is Sunday and no one can mail anything. Plus, probably not working and hopefully enjoying the weekend.  Also, I'm pretty sure I'm ordering the Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection one by one, so only 7 more orders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 15, 2014)

Pretty sure I already bought Sweet Potato w/e from Alchimia but too lazy to double check so I went ahead and bought another one, just in case. Sigh...


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay sooo The Collection of Grimm from Alchimia Apothecary. I also have to mention regarding use of the company's name - they might have had their logo on the invoice, I can't recall, but the sample vials are so cute and tiny that there isn't a ton of room for text. They are what I expected, don't get me wrong! It shows them right on the listing. They're adorable, though. Alchimia is having a 10% off sale until the 16th (tomorrow for most of us) so if any of these strike you, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shoot.  I ordered a Fairest Envy.  I have strange body chemistry though, maybe it will not be gross on me.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 16, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Well shoot.  I ordered a Fairest Envy.  I have strange body chemistry though, maybe it will not be gross on me.


I am sure it will smell fine! Ha ha, honest to heaven, I have weirdest body chemistry. When I was so excited about the wet leaves, he took one sniff and said I smelt like cinnamon. Yes. That's right. What I smelt as -WET, DIRTY, NATURAL DECOMPOSITION- he smelt as CINNAMON. :lol: :lol: :lol: He's bad with scent, but not that bad. LOL, I need a second sniffer to tell me if I am mad or not!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes it's not body chemistry.  I had a nasty migraine about fifteen years ago.  I was wearing a nutmeg-and-clove perfume oil, and I went to this awesome and weird imported foods store that smelled like spices, olives, and pickles.  My brain, like, re-wired that day, and ever since, it reads nutmeg as pickles.  Fortunately, it's just the scent, but it's still weird to grate nutmeg into a cream sauce, smell pickles, and then taste, well, *nutmeg*.

ETA:  In unrelated news, the Hello Waffle Visage items are up for individual sale!  I have to say that looking at the photos, I would normally pass these by because they are *not* my usual kinds of colors, and even looking at the photos, I am not inspired to use them, but since I did get them in my hands and have played with them in person, I absolutely adore them.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear Acorns &amp; Alchemy:

YOUR WEB DESIGN MUST DIE. 

Love,

Someone without the patience to click on EVERY SINGLE OIL in order to see all of the descriptions


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 17, 2014)

I emailed HoG about my perfumes missing from my Yule order as soon as it arrived, and Matt said they would go out ASAP...well they still weren't here by Saturday (which was a week since I emailed) so I emailed again. And he said he "would be happy to make sure they go out tomorrow". It's been a week since I emailed! I am now hesitant to buy anything in restocks, I get you're busy but it's not cool to make me email twice in a week about basically half of one of my orders missing.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

I have over $120 worth of HoG items I ordered on November 2nd that I still haven't gotten a shipping notice for. It's never been like this with them and that's the only reason I'm not freaking out.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

My HoG is scheduled to be here tomorrow (it was in Vegas Friday so I don't knwo why they couldn't deliver it Saturday? Whatever) and y'all making me really scared there will be product missing.

@@ohsailor I know how you feel. I still just have a tracking number, no movement, from Debaucherous. I mean, it was the weekend, so we'll see tomorrow. However, whoever is in charge there had the nerve to ask I "contact them before leaving a review"... like, if you don't want bad reviews just be mostly decent, I suppose?

ETA: Oh, ha ha now the tracking number isn't even in USPS system! Wonderful! Hope I get a new one tomorrow.


----------



## CassieM (Nov 17, 2014)

I ordered from the HoG Yule launch too the day it was released. I got my order last week, but it was missing two perfume samples and they sent me a sample sized Hearth instead of the full sized I ordered. I emailed and they said they would send me the correct items, I just hope it doesn't take their current tat which I noticed has increased since I last ordered.... I love their stuff, but I feel like these errors are pretty easily avoidable and shouldnt be happening with so many orders!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 17, 2014)

An update on my Victorian Disco saga, not because I want sympathy or whatnot but because I think people need to know there are still issues here.

So as I mentioned I FINALLY got a tracking number on 11/6.  As of 11/12, it had not moved beyond "shipping label created". I sent her a reddit PM on the 13th askingif she knew what happened, she responded on the 14th stating she was not sure but would check with the post office and update me.

To date, no response. What I find far more interesting is my tracking # has now gone from "label created" to "no record found". I know someone mentioned you could get a refund on shipping after you created a tracking number. I am extremely, extremely suspicious of how this went from label created to nothing.

I'm just asking for a refund at this point. I'm done waiting and listening to her BS. She's a nice girl, but MY GOD she has to be the single most ridiuclous business owner I've ever dealt with.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

@@BSquared That was an order from JULY, wasn't it?


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> An update on my Victorian Disco saga, not because I want sympathy or whatnot but because I think people need to know there are still issues here.
> 
> So as I mentioned I FINALLY got a tracking number on 11/6.  As of 11/12, it had not moved beyond "shipping label created". I sent her a reddit PM on the 13th askingif she knew what happened, she responded on the 14th stating she was not sure but would check with the post office and update me.
> 
> ...


So ridiculous! I would give her a firm time that you expect your refund by (like 24 hours max) or will file a paypal claim.  Even if you are after the paypal window and all that, I think if enough people open claims on a business it locks their paypal accounts or something.  Once I told her I would file a claim, that was when my tracking magically updated, so I think it at least means something to her.  Either she got a refund or the PO cancelled the label because the package had not been shipped and they need to recycle numbers. So so so unprofessional and at this point SUPER rude!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

No idea what's up with my Darling Girl order. The tracking hasn't updated since it left the origin in TX on 11/11 &amp; the estimated delivery still shows last Friday. Transit from Texas to Wisconsin is usually like two days, max. 

Mail already came today but hopefully it comes tomorrow!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@BSquared That was an order from JULY, wasn't it?


Yep, order date of 7/26.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 17, 2014)

Geez VD and her ongoing saga. Did you see what she posted on Facebook now?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Geez VD and her ongoing saga. Did you see what she posted on Facebook now?


It's taking everything in me to not comment on that. 

MUST. HOLD IN. SNARK.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's taking everything in me to not comment on that.
> 
> MUST. HOLD IN. SNARK.


What she said. Also: I just cannot believe this company. I was *sure* the implosion would have been over by now, BUT NO.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> No idea what's up with my Darling Girl order. The tracking hasn't updated since it left the origin in TX on 11/11 &amp; the estimated delivery still shows last Friday. Transit from Texas to Wisconsin is usually like two days, max.
> 
> Mail already came today but hopefully it comes tomorrow!


Mine's doing the same thing, was supposed to be here by now.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

I got my Haus of Gloi order and everything was correct! I am so relieved! I can't wait to start playing with everything but I have to say this - they threw in Fancy Bread as my perfume sample! I was so excited, since y'all seem to love it so much. Then I put it on,

Please don't hurt me for this but IthinkFancyBreadsmellslikedirtyfeet. There, I said it. :wacko: Ugh, I have to wash it off now, it is so bad.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 17, 2014)

I HATE my post office.  When I went out of ton late October for work, I had my mail held.  I didn't specify an end date since I did not know how long I would be at trial.  In those instances, picking up your mail when you get back is supposed to take you off of hold.  So they delivered some (but not all) of my mail while I was gone.  Then I went to pick-up the held mail and they had changed the hours.  I was too early on my way to work and missed it by 2 min on my way home.  So I rushed a week ago Friday to get my mail picked up.  They gave me mail and delivered on Sat and the following Monday like they should have.  Then nothing.  I thought my GDE OTM was lost.  But after three days of no mail, I went early Saturday afternoon and they had been holding my mail again.  So I picked up mail, and said "Now this time you really have me off of hold, right?"  She assured me they did.  I got home and they had delivered mail on Saturday, which they thought thety had a hold order for me when they loaded trucks that morning, so why did it get delivered?  And tonight I get home and no mail again.  My HoG was supposed to be delivered today, but it looks like they held it.  So I either have to rush to the post office tomorrow to get it before they close, or if I call them and try to get it straightened out over the phone I won't get it until Wednesday.  Masters of Inefficiency!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

@@marigoldsue My office usually doesn't have a problem with the sorting, et cetera, but we have one full time mail carrier who is good. Very good, always delivers tot he right house, knows if you need something signed for, or if you're cool with it going in the box, the works. But he's also Army Reserve, so he is gone fairly regularly. Oh man, you can always tell when he is gone. Mis-delivered, returned to post office, beat up, terrible mail service. Then it's like a celebration when the regular guy comes back.

Here's hoping you get your deliveries straightened out once and for all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My HoG is scheduled to be here tomorrow (it was in Vegas Friday so I don't knwo why they couldn't deliver it Saturday? Whatever) and y'all making me really scared there will be product missing.
> 
> @@ohsailor I know how you feel. I still just have a tracking number, no movement, from Debaucherous. I mean, it was the weekend, so we'll see tomorrow. However, whoever is in charge there had the nerve to ask I "contact them before leaving a review"... like, if you don't want bad reviews just be mostly decent, I suppose?
> 
> ETA: Oh, ha ha now the tracking number isn't even in USPS system! Wonderful! Hope I get a new one tomorrow.


I still haven't even gotten a shipping notice for the AUTUMN Debaucherous stuff, much less the Yule stuff!! It's all for a... special gift... so I'm seriously starting to sweat.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, who has the quickest TAT right now do you guys think? Shiro, Glamour Doll, or Hello Waffles?


----------



## BSquared (Nov 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, who has the quickest TAT right now do you guys think? Shiro, Glamour Doll, or Hello Waffles?


GDE by far. I think Vee might be on vacation. Not sure if stuff is shipping while she's gone or not but I have never ever gone more than 48 hours without getting a shipping notification from her.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> GDE by far. I think Vee might be on vacation. Not sure if stuff is shipping while she's gone or not but I have never ever gone more than 48 hours without getting a shipping notification from her.


Shipping is shut down while she's gone, but she gets back on the 20th, which I believe is Thursday.  Even adding a few days for catchup, she's still probably going to be the fastest.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 17, 2014)

I am worried I won't get my HoG order in time! My giftee wanted to try indies so I ordered her some things. I don't mind waiting on my stuff, but I would like her stuff in time.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, who has the quickest TAT right now do you guys think? Shiro, Glamour Doll, or Hello Waffles?


Echoing everyone else on GDE.  I would say HW is second of you list with Shiro taking the longest.  I just today got shipping notification from Shiro for an order I placed on 10/31.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

@@meaganola how excited are you for the Espionage and their HQ opening on Nov 29th??

Thank you guys for your help! GDE it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 17, 2014)

YAY!!! I just placed my first indie order!! Shiro! God bless their international shipping rates.

Mini jars of:
Zora Sapphire,
Alkahestry,
Champion,
and Cornucopia,

and sample bags of
Din's Fire,
Bog Body,
and Evolve!

Excited!!! I just wish they had fandoms I liked... but hey, a store that lets you pay by credit card and not paypal- not gonna pass that up!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone know how long HoG takes to ship out replacement items? They got back to me right away after I emailed them about a missing item, but I've heard nothing since.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

@@ohsailor I would be more excited if they weren't $60 in gas money away!  I can't spare that right now, plus there is NO WAY IN HELL I am driving up to Tacoma that weekend (the traffic will be an utter *nightmare*).  I'm budgeting to go up for the Kickstarter rewards open house/pickup day, though, because I got a Diana Prince level, and I don't want to wait for it to ship to me.

(But, man, if Geek Chic, Shiro, and Haus of Gloi had open houses, I would make a day of making the rounds, even if I didn't actually *buy* anything.  I would swatch and sniff ALL DAY.  It's one of the reasons I'm super antsy for Crafty Wonderland even though only Shiro is going to be there!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 17, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> Does anyone know how long HoG takes to ship out replacement items? They got back to me right away after I emailed them about a missing item, but I've heard nothing since.


I think they forgot about mine I had to email them again. They said it would go out today, but I never got tracking. So I don't know, I'm thinking I might email again just to make sure it went out.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

Awww @@meaganola I would Paypal you the gas money if you really wanted to go!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think they forgot about mine I had to email them again. They said it would go out today, but I never got tracking. So I don't know, I'm thinking I might email again just to make sure it went out.



I keep wondering if I should email them about my order, to make sure they don't forget anything, especially all the Ghost Puffs stuff I paid for... do you think I should preemptively? It's for someone else, so if the order gets to me with things missing, I won't have time to wait for them to correct themselves...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I keep wondering if I should email them about my order, to make sure they don't forget anything, especially all the Ghost Puffs stuff I paid for... do you think I should preemptively? It's for someone else, so if the order gets to me with things missing, I won't have time to wait for them to correct themselves...


I have completely gotten over my "I don't want to bother them" attitude, I just email always just to be extra cautious, especially because I tend to have bad luck regarding orders, getting things on time, and getting everything i ordered. So I just email and i don't feel bad about it. You should email, at the very least just ask for an idea of when yours is supposed to be shipping, and say you have some time sensitive items in your order.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 18, 2014)

I fel like we should be seeing the November Vanishing Cabinet soon. Does anyone know anything?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I fel like we should be seeing the November Vanishing Cabinet soon. Does anyone know anything?


I remember reading somewhere I can't find now that they were going to be working on packing over this past weekend, but I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I fel like we should be seeing the November Vanishing Cabinet soon. Does anyone know anything?


Haha, I just posted to their page like 10 min ago playfully asking....inquiring minds want to know!

I also am dying for my Halloween order to get here...I want to play with all the things!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

OH MY GOD you guys I got my Sol Invictus order today and just... dead. If these were just a palette, I would never have to use another shadow again, ever. I didn't swatch anything because I was having a _moment_ and I didn't even see the package at first because it was buried under HoG and some others but holy moly. So pretty. Already bought full sizes of two, gonna have to go back for more.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 18, 2014)

I won samples of vol 1&amp;2 of the matte collection from blackbird cosmetics...received them yesterday and oh dear, already want bigger sizes. Soooo nice and blendable! I'm usually a shimmer person but these are awesome. The sample sizes are the standard baggies. If anybody likes matte, definitely check her out on etsy!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

Played with a few more of my HoG goodies - Plotter's Breakfast and Snow Wolf. I chose them because I'd seen a few folks mention they weren't really sure what they thought about them, ad yeah I can totally get that. Snow Wolf starts out super fresh and fir-scented, then kind of dries away to pine cleaner and licorice. Not bad, but not OHMYGOD amazing, either. I'd only buy a sample if I had to do it again. Plotter's Breakfast is weird, but a _good_ weird, I think. I get strong scents of oat and tobacco, and on the bottom quite a level woody base. The oddest is the like... _tangyness_ which is a terrible word to describe a scent. I'm not sure where it comes from but it makes the scent quite unique. I personally like it though, so if you have Plotter's Breakfast you can't deal with, let me know, I will take it!

Gonna try Wintervale and Three Treasures today. I've got to crack open my Hearth Bubbling Scrub so I can see if that is a scent I want more of, too! Benzoin always smells like hairspray to me, so we shall see. And since I've brought it up, I am totally bummed I didn't get Parkin anything. Has anyone tried it? Is it good? I have it on my Elfster list, but I am pretty tempted. Argh, must behave though!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 18, 2014)

For you who are getting you HoG orders, were they from the Yule release on 11/2? I have received nothing yet, not even a notification. This is very unlike them.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm also waiting on my HoG Yule order (mine is from 11/3).  They upped their TAT to 13-15 days, so it's still within that.  I'm thinking they're just very busy, but if I don't hear anything by next Monday I'm gonna write.

Also, so sad I missed Shark Friday.  I had placed an order for 3 bitsies and I wanted to see if I like them before ordering more stuff.  They got here yesterday and I LOVE them.  Oh well, I'll order more once they re-open, though if anyone ends up hating anything they got let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine were from 11/2 (HoG) and they JUST arrived yesterday so it did take about 10 business days in all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> OH MY GOD you guys I got my Sol Invictus order today and just... dead. If these were just a palette, I would never have to use another shadow again, ever. I didn't swatch anything because I was having a _moment_ and I didn't even see the package at first because it was buried under HoG and some others but holy moly. So pretty. Already bought full sizes of two, gonna have to go back for more.


100% AGREE! This collection is phenomenal. Ive been wearing it every day since I got it. I see at least 2 of my friends getting sample sets for the holidays because I HAVE to share how beautiful these are!



Shalott said:


> Played with a few more of my HoG goodies - Plotter's Breakfast and Snow Wolf. I chose them because I'd seen a few folks mention they weren't really sure what they thought about them, ad yeah I can totally get that. Snow Wolf starts out super fresh and fir-scented, then kind of dries away to pine cleaner and licorice. Not bad, but not OHMYGOD amazing, either. I'd only buy a sample if I had to do it again. Plotter's Breakfast is weird, but a _good_ weird, I think. I get strong scents of oat and tobacco, and on the bottom quite a level woody base. The oddest is the like... _tangyness_ which is a terrible word to describe a scent. I'm not sure where it comes from but it makes the scent quite unique. I personally like it though, so if you have Plotter's Breakfast you can't deal with, let me know, I will take it!
> 
> Gonna try Wintervale and Three Treasures today. I've got to crack open my Hearth Bubbling Scrub so I can see if that is a scent I want more of, too! Benzoin always smells like hairspray to me, so we shall see. And since I've brought it up, I am totally bummed I didn't get Parkin anything. Has anyone tried it? Is it good? I have it on my Elfster list, but I am pretty tempted. Argh, must behave though!


Parkin is my favorite scent of this collection actually! It smells like a bright pumpkin gingerbread. I am super happy I impulse bought it because I had no idea how much I'd like a spicy gingerbread!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

@ You've just enabled me to put Parkin on my list for the HoG restock (and to buy more Sol Invictus shadows, but I was going to do that anyways)! Also many thanks to my kind Santa for letting me know I was safe with Parkin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do appreciate it!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

The more I read about HoG Yule the less excited I am. I just want my Hearth soap though! ship to me my smelly goodies! Come to me!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got my HoG order from the Yule release yesterday as well! And I'll say...I think I am all set with the Yule release. In my original order, I hadn't gotten all of the non-perfume items I wanted, so I thought I'd be buying more, but thus far there aren't any scents that I'm like OH GOD MUST HAVE ALL THE THINGS (like I was with Ghost Puffs and Pumpkin Eater from the fall release). I *like* Sweet Potato Treat and Eggnoggin' a lot (Eggnoggin' is so true to the Eggnog scent!), but not enough that I need to add to my ever-growing stash of lotions and body washes (or whipped soaps, in the case of HoG). [i did get a bubbling scrub in Eggnoggin', but missed everything for Sweet Potato Treat].

Thus far I am not as in love with Fancy Bread as I expected to be, which is a bummer, because I got the whipped soap and mini pumpkin butter in the scent too! I've only tried the perfume so far, and the initial top note is just SOOO banana-y (and a fake banana candy smell, not a muted banana bread smell) on me that it is hard to get past. On the dry-down I get much more of the nuttiness and sugar (and they smell delicious!). I'm just worried the bath products are going to be heavy on the banana scent. 

I also received perfume samples of Hearth (purchased) and Wintervale (my freebie), but haven't tried them yet. Oh and two of their bath bombs (Sugar Cookie and Gingerbread) which smell lovely! I think I'll try one of those tonight...

 
ETA: OOPS sorry Secret Santa, I realize some of those were on my wishlist! Never fear if you have already or planned to order them!!! I meant I can't really justify purchasing any more myself--I would LOVE to receive some as gifts!!!


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 18, 2014)

I loooove Sol Invictus too! I think I added 5 to my wishlist for full size!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @ You've just enabled me to put Parkin on my list for the HoG restock (and to buy more Sol Invictus shadows, but I was going to do that anyways)! Also many thanks to my kind Santa for letting me know I was safe with Parkin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do appreciate it!


With the Yule release I made a couple orders and ended up getting two samples of Parkin.  I ordered one and one was a free sample.  I only opened one to sniff and really didn't like it; I haven't even wanted to put it on.  However, I'd be happy to send you one!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2014)

First I want to say amazing CS from Caitlin at shiro cosmetics. I had contacted her to ask if I placed an order for items if I would have them by the mail date for Secret Santa. i have an order for the halloween collection pending from 11/1/14. She told me it would be fastest to add my Secret Santa order to current order so I sent a list of what I want and she is going to paypal me the recpt. But it seems if people are interested in ordering from them for Secret Santa it may be best to mail it directly to the santee!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2014)

Can someone do me a huge favor and post the names of the shadows in the Shiro Nightmare before christmas collection? They are no longer on the site and the link I have is dead (takes me to a this pages does not exist and has a youtube video of Rick Astley's never gonna give you up)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can someone do me a huge favor and post the names of the shadows in the Shiro Nightmare before christmas collection? They are no longer on the site and the link I have is dead (takes me to a this pages does not exist and has a youtube video of Rick Astley's never gonna give you up)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


There should be a few reviews of the collection floating around, try those.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 18, 2014)

My HoG arrived today.  I don't like Wintervale on me as much as I thought I would.  And of course I ordered full size.  I am one of the omg...Fancy Bread peeps though.  And yay, they still had a full size in the store.  I went ahead and ordered now and may try to pick up more soap and scrub in the restock on Thurs.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

WHIPPED SOAP! WHIPPED SOAP!!!! Oh my good, I am buying all the Whipped Soap on Thursday. Also, I hate Three Treasures, so that sucks. But I am getting More. Whipped. Soap. and Parkin.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 18, 2014)

I was so trying to resist the HoG restock but I don't think I can. I at least need some fancy bread.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got tracking for my November NM VC!!!!  So excited!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Just got tracking for my November NM VC!!!!  So excited!


Aaaaand I just got mine too! Hooray!


----------



## kyxli (Nov 19, 2014)

Me too! I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 19, 2014)

Me too! I'm honestly most excited to see what the sneak peak for next month is.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay, my mystery is solved:  I received tracking as well, but I also have an outstanding order, and I wasn't sure whether it was the order or the VC!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to cry. Two of my indie jar containers for knocked over and the majority of my brilliant deductions collection and others spilled out. Those lids are not tight. I am just beyond upset right now.

I picked up the mess. Most survived. my Shiro Seven Kingsoms took the biggest hit. I'm glad they were only sample jars, but still. Samples last me forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also: My luck would have it be the darkest colors possible. It couldn't have been a nice neutral easy to clean color. It has to be the blacks.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2014)

That sucks about all the HoG waiting. I got my order probably after a week of placing it.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 19, 2014)

VC shipping, and I finally got shipping for my Nov. 3rd Haus of Gloi order.  The only think I'm upset about, it won't be here in time for me to decide if I need to get anything at the restock.  The only thing I really missed out on is Wintervale, and I can do without if that's the only thing I would be buying.  Looks like I might be skipping the restock.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 19, 2014)

My Visage from HW arrived yesterday.  Am I the only one that is disappointed with the lip theory?  It is like my lips but blah-er.  And it felt like it should be a little more pink to fit in with the theme of the box.  I ended up putting NM's Serannian Dreams Lipcraft on top of it though.  Then it became pretty magical.  But on it's own...yuck.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My Visage from HW arrived yesterday. Am I the only one that is disappointed with the lip theory? It is like my lips but blah-er. And it felt like it should be a little more pink to fit in with the theme of the box. I ended up putting NM's Serannian Dreams Lipcraft on top of it though. Then it became pretty magical. But on it's own...yuck.


Same. I thought it looked pretty in the tube but after I put it on I immediately wiped it off.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

I absolutely hated it at first, but the more I wear it, the more I like it. And it's making me want a handful of lip theories in various shades to do color tweaking, but that's going to have to wait until next year.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I absolutely hated it at first, but the more I wear it, the more I like it. And it's making me want a handful of lip theories in various shades to do color tweaking, but that's going to have to wait until next year.


I feel like I'm stalking you thru each thread...lol.

But yea, I thought it settled into my lip lines. I'll try it with the full face later.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay I got both of my shipping emails from HoG. Squeeeee. So excited to get them!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to TRY and be good and just get a few perfume samples tomorrow during the HoG restock....but we'll see.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I'm going to TRY and be good and just get a few perfume samples tomorrow during the HoG restock....but we'll see.


I'm getting two things for Secret Santa &amp; I SWEAR that's all. 

But I mean, if some Wintervale happened to slip into my cart, it wouldn't be the end of the world..


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 19, 2014)

Are there any Wicked fans here?

I just realized that Siren Song Cosmetics released a Wicked collection a bit over a week ago (and the lid art for the full-sizes looks awesome - it's done by the same artist who did the art for Shiro's Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection):

http://sirensongcosmetics.squarespace.com/the-grimmerie


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 19, 2014)

At long last I received my HoG shipping notice...and a refund of $8.50! The last time I got an order of comparable size (2 oils, 2 bubbling scrubs, 2 lip balms--except the last had no lippies) I was refunded maybe two bucks. I devoutly hope to have it by the weekend, assuming Buffalo does not get a second pummeling of snow. I already have a huge Birchbox order, Sephora, Amazon, a special Yule dress and The Complete Batman series from Barnes and Noble stuck because of this storm.

I did, however, receive my Alchemic Muse order (the carrier couldn't be bothered to leave the dress, just threw the little box of perfume into the breezeway with a slip to go pick up the dress, the schmuck.) I really, REALLY hope Loukoum is actually permanent--Etsy says it's limited edition but I have seen reviews from 2009. It's absolutely gorgeous and I just want more of it. And Kama Sutra is a sensual delight, provided you appreciate patchouli--that's one of those things you love or hate, it's one of my favorite notes of all. And with it came a big hunk of Lemon Biscotti soap; all I can say is, they need to make a perfume of that!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going for a Parkin perfume and a Hearth perfume... already have them in my cart, just in and out to snag some Whipped Soap, and maaayybe something for my Santee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But that's it, HoG gets no more of my money this year! :lol:

Edit: I realized it is hard to make sense when you're just missing big chunks of your thought process, LOL.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

If anyone was thinking of ordering from Fyrinnae for Secret Santa and was worried about TAT (states 3-4 weeks on their website) I placed an order on 11/16/14 and got a shipping notice today.  This is my first time ordering from them.

In other news still waiting on my GG from NM that I ordered on 10/30 and back  from the grave shadows.  I see she is expecting to finish them by the weekend.  I am worried that the order I placed for Secret Santa on 11/10/14 won't make it in time.

And my Shiro Halloween collection (plus sneak Secret Santa gifts cause they got to hitch a ride with my order) that I ordered 11/1/14 shipped!

I seriously had to make a note in my phone to track all my orders.  I am waiting on 9 packages (down from 16!)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 19, 2014)

@@lovepink when NM does ship it always gets to me very quickly. I do live near them though. However, you can email Carrie and tell her it's for an exchange and she may mail it sooner. I've seen her do it before for people on Facebook.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 19, 2014)

Also: I am just so flipping excited to get my VC! I need new pretties to play with!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been busy with work and sticking to my no buy, so I'm living vicariously through all of you ladies!

I did get my NM VC shipping email, which will be a nice little treat for the weekend!

And still nothing from Debaucherous Bath. I ordered 10/25. May be time to start emailing since I wanted to include it in a gift.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> @@lovepink when NM does ship it always gets to me very quickly. I do live near them though. However, you can email Carrie and tell her it's for an exchange and she may mail it sooner. I've seen her do it before for people on Facebook.


Thanks for the tip.  I have tried to refrain from having to contact her again (had issues with the post office and my Oct VC, then I got my VC and got 2 of the same shadow and one shadow not at all!)



mikaglam said:


> Also: I am just so flipping excited to get my VC! I need new pretties to play with!


My VC is supposed to be here Saturday!  I can't wait.  I keep repeatedly hitting refresh on the tracking (as if it is going to make it get here sooner!)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I've been busy with work and sticking to my no buy, so I'm living vicariously through all of you ladies!
> 
> I did get my NM VC shipping email, which will be a nice little treat for the weekend!
> 
> *And still nothing from Debaucherous Bath. I ordered 10/25. May be time to start emailing since I wanted to include it in a gift.*


I've been contacting them fairly consistently, and nothing. I got a second tracking number a week ago, and no movement. I'm not one to play these games, so I am going to do whatever it is that you do on Etsy to get a refund. If that doesn't work, Paypal claim time. Ugh, done.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 20, 2014)

I find it weird that HoG didn't combine my two orders. Ehh oh well!

Also: I am making it a point not to put money in my bank account for the HoG restock. I want wintervale though and Rosy Cheeks and Three Treasures and Snow Wolf and EggNoggin. That's all! Haha must resist!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, yeah:  Geek Chic is closed to get ready for Black Friday, but they're previewing their next collection!  Blergh, I can't get the photo off Facebook.  I'll have to just say it's there.  First shade:  Rue's Lullaby.  It looks like a nice goldish-brown.  The collection name is Ever in Your Favor, and it's going to be an eleven-piece collection (I'm not sure if it's going to be all shadow or maybe a mix of shadow, lips, blush, and maybe even a polish.  I seem to vaguely recall them saying it was going to be a full-face set, but I might be mixing it up with their Newb set) with limited-edition tins that will go on sale November 27th at 11:59pm Pacific time.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 20, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My Visage from HW arrived yesterday. Am I the only one that is disappointed with the lip theory? It is like my lips but blah-er. And it felt like it should be a little more pink to fit in with the theme of the box. I ended up putting NM's Serannian Dreams Lipcraft on top of it though. Then it became pretty magical. But on it's own...yuck.


It was Orange on me...very unflattering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to try layering it with something else to see if I like it better.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, yeah:  Geek Chic is closed to get ready for Black Friday, but they're previewing their next collection!  Blergh, I can't get the photo off Facebook.  I'll have to just say it's there.  First shade:  Rue's Lullaby.  It looks like a nice goldish-brown.  The collection name is Ever in Your Favor, and it's going to be an eleven-piece collection (I'm not sure if it's going to be all shadow or maybe a mix of shadow, lips, blush, and maybe even a polish.  I seem to vaguely recall them saying it was going to be a full-face set, but I might be mixing it up with their Newb set) with limited-edition tins that will go on sale November 27th at 11:59pm Pacific time.


Just adding the picture.  



Spoiler


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my Haus shipping too! But if they forget the Ghost Puffs stuff I paid for, though...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 20, 2014)

My Haus order shipped yesterday too! I'm surprised because my order number was way higher than someone else's who shipped earlier this week. Maybe they just had a lot of stock to get ready and once it was ready they could get a ton of orders out the door?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know what's going on with USPS, but I don't like it!

I have THREE packages now (all indie) that should have been delivered already &amp; the tracking hasn't updated since they departed the origin.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

Gah. YOU GUYS. The NM Black Friday collection theme has been announced, and my stuck-in-the-mid-'90s heart is *thrilled*: _The Crow_! I've been hoping that it might show up as a VC theme, but this works, too, just as long as I can get my grungy grubby hands on it!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I find it weird that HoG didn't combine my two orders. Ehh oh well!
> 
> Also: I am making it a point not to put money in my bank account for the HoG restock. I want wintervale though and Rosy Cheeks and Three Treasures and Snow Wolf and EggNoggin. That's all! Haha must resist!


Are you sure they didn't? I had two separate orders, got refunded on the shipping, but two shipping notices. They came together in the end tho! 

Annnnd I Wintervaled myself this restock. So glad I got a sample of it from my last HoG order. I bet all those who had late shipping was due to the missing Whipped Soap supply they mentioned on FB.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 20, 2014)

Argh, I bought a Rosy Cheeked Whipped Soap and now I am regretting not buying a perfume oil, because it seems like all I've done with the Yule collection is like things I didn't expect to, and dislike things I thought I'd enjoy. So naturally, I will probably love Rosy Cheeked. &lt;_&lt; The Hearth perfume better smell as good as the soap or I am going to be seriously regretting my choices. :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, I bought a Rosy Cheeked Whipped Soap and now I am regretting not buying a perfume oil, because it seems like all I've done with the Yule collection is like things I didn't expect to, and dislike things I thought I'd enjoy. So naturally, I will probably love Rosy Cheeked. &lt;_&lt; The Hearth perfume better smell as good as the soap or I am going to be seriously regretting my choices. :lol:


You could always place another order &amp; they'll combine shipping!

Or just grab a sample &amp; the shipping should be free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, I bought a Rosy Cheeked Whipped Soap and now I am regretting not buying a perfume oil, because it seems like all I've done with the Yule collection is like things I didn't expect to, and dislike things I thought I'd enjoy. So naturally, I will probably love Rosy Cheeked. &lt;_&lt; The Hearth perfume better smell as good as the soap or I am going to be seriously regretting my choices. :lol:


Hearth as a perfume smells wonderful! It was a surprise favorite of the whole collection   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Hearth as a perfume smells wonderful! It was a surprise favorite of the whole collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh yay, I'm happy to hear that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad to say Three Treasures is a no for me, which stinks (ha!), because I purchased so many items in this scent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I smell like I've been in a barn...hay, and other barn like scents if that makes sense. Maybe the scrub will be different than the hair oil on me.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 20, 2014)

You all are making me so excited to get my hearth soap! And my horseman scrub. Ugh yay


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2014)

Tried out a new indie company called Corvus Cosmetics. Ordered on the 16th and just received it today, so I'm pretty excited to try out my new colors! It's a collection inspired by Futurama. Anyway this will keep me pretty occupied until my Shiro order comes in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler









Pretty packaging with a nice handwritten note and business card.






Colors L-R: Champaggin?, Bite My Shiny Metal @$$, Clobberella, Smizmar,

Fine Jamaican Bacon, Good News Everybody, Orange Joe, Zero G Jugs,

Ice Queen (free sample), Why Not Zoidberg?


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 20, 2014)

I want the Futurama collection so bad!

Also, I'm REALLY worried now. The Debaucherous orders were a MAJOR ($60-70) part of my SS gift, so without them I need a NEW GAME PLAN, FAST.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 20, 2014)

snl said:


> Tried out a new indie company called Corvus Cosmetics. Ordered on the 16th and just received it today, so I'm pretty excited to try out my new colors! It's a collection inspired by Futurama. Anyway this will keep me pretty occupied until my Shiro order comes in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this! There is no way orange will look good on me, and I still want it. LoL


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

Back to Notoriously Morbid's _The Crow_ collection for a quick post:  I swear they just open up my brain and poke around for inspiration.  I was considering watching the entire film series on Thanksgiving -- *before* this collection was announced.  I remember wanting to suggest it when people were throwing out their own collection ideas but not bothering to post.  Everything crossed in the hope that I can get my mitts on it.  And time to find a new media property to focus my energy on so it will appear as another collection, whether VC, LE, or GC! 

(How awesome would it be to get one based on _The Shining_ in January or February, when we're losing our minds because winter will *never* end?  Blood red shadow, shimmery blue-gray of a neverending storm, hedge maze green, pale powder blue like the twins' dress, and a sheer sparkly lipcraft.  Or, ooh, the rust, brown, and red of the carpet, plus hedge maze green and the same sheer sparkly lipcraft.  Or _The Mist_.  I *desperately* want something based on that movie, but I've been having a hard time coming up with ideas for colors for that one.  Or _Rosemary's Baby_!  Or or or!)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

@@meaganola YES to the Shining collection idea! I'd go nuts over that.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I want the Futurama collection so bad!
> 
> Also, I'm REALLY worried now. The Debaucherous orders were a MAJOR ($60-70) part of my SS gift, so without them I need a NEW GAME PLAN, FAST.


I also really am lusting over that Futurama collection.

I'm worried about Debaucherous too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey all, I need a little help planning out my Black Friday strategy - is there a list anywhere of what indies are having BF special collections/items and approximately when they will be released? I need to know when to be home and when I can go out and hit the town!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so excited, my first indie order shipped!  I won;t say what it is since it's for SeSa but it feels like the first of many to come.  I am having so much fun planning what to buy after the holidays.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2014)

Guys, I got my VC today and it is AMAZING. The packaging, the colors, the snack. Amazing. This is my favorite one so far, hands down.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

My VC is waiting for me at my house! I've been with the BF so I haven't been home but I texted my mom to bring it to me when we have dinner tonight lol (1st time for my BF to have a sit down with them, a little nervous! Lol he's met them before and they like him, but my parents are such trolls. Let's hope for the best lol)


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Yay! Fantastic mail day!

My VC came and my Haus of Gloi order.  I am currently bathing in the lovely scent of Hearth (I got a full size since they were out of samples when I ordered, so happy I love it) and trying to figure out where I should go tonight to show off my awesome VC colors.  Also, I concur that the packaging this month is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Hey all, I need a little help planning out my Black Friday strategy - is there a list anywhere of what indies are having BF special collections/items and approximately when they will be released? I need to know when to be home and when I can go out and hit the town!


I believe @@Kelly Silva will be posting one on her blog soon.  I am betting if we ask nicely she will let us know when it goes up.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I believe @@Kelly Silva will be posting one on her blog soon.  I am betting if we ask nicely she will let us know when it goes up.


Tomorrow!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you, ladies! :wub:



marigoldsue said:


> I believe @@Kelly Silva will be posting one on her blog soon.  I am betting if we ask nicely she will let us know when it goes up.





Kelly Silva said:


> Tomorrow!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

Whoo!  My VC is indeed here!  And I had *just* been thinking this morning that I was getting a little tired of wearing my HW Visage stuff for the past couple of weeks and needed to rotate something else into the box, so this is perfect timing. 

So the big question:  What were the preview shades everyone received?  I have



Spoiler



Mittens for Michael.  It's a shimmery medium purple.  I'm trying to figure out what it could be, and all I can come up with at the moment is _The Office_ or _Elf_, both of which seem like REALLY REALLY WEIRD things for this company to do.  And it's also totally the wrong color for Michael's oven mitt in _The Office_.  (And, wow, I never realized how much my boss's boss reminds me of Michael until I rewatched *that* little clip.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2014)

It was an indie order palooza at my house today!  Got my Nov NM VC and I agree with @ beautiful!  It is driving me crazy trying to guess next month's theme!

Also got my Shiro NBC order from 11/1/14 plus my Secret Santa gift she let me sneak in to get it before the ship date.

I got an Aromaleigh order with items for my Secret Santa and the Sol Invicitus sample collection for me.

Fyrinnae order with mostly Secret Santa stuff but something for me too but it was missing an item.  I emailed them about it.  Also I am not sure if the item they left out got replaced by a mini shadow or if their samples are really mini jars.  It states Free sample but is the same size as the minis I ordered!

Off to wallow in glitter and eat candy!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

My northman shadow was loose and it's all over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There's still about half in the jar, so I feel bad emailing them about it.

But good lord these are aoo pretty.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoo! My VC is indeed here! And I had *just* been thinking this morning that I was getting a little tired of wearing my HW Visage stuff for the past couple of weeks and needed to rotate something else into the box, so this is perfect timing.
> 
> So the big question: What were the preview shades everyone received? I have
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I just looked up the Office scene of the mittens and Phyllis's cardigan is this color? Other than that I have no clue what it could be, but I LOVE the office so I would love an office theme.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov NM VC so pretty! I don't want to touch them!  I bought clear lip gloss to try and mix in some of the shadows since they are lip safe.



Spoiler






L to R: Don't Think so Loud, Compton, Quinn, Merlotte, Northman



@@MIKAGlam Bummer!  I would be so sad!  My lids were loose too but no casualities!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

@@lovepink Im sure I'll get over it, it's not like i don't have 300+ eyeshadows to play with *hehe* but it's just so stinking pretty. So sparkly. I just swatched it and kept moving my hand back and forth admiring the pretty. The BF just looks at me, shakes his head, and goes back to video games. Lol

Ohh I want to make a lip gloss. I wonder how to go about doing that. Off to look at some videos!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Nov 21, 2014)

lovepink said:


> It was an indie order palooza at my house today!  Got my Nov NM VC and I agree with @ beautiful!  It is driving me crazy trying to guess next month's theme!
> 
> Also got my Shiro NBC order from 11/1/14 plus my Secret Santa gift she let me sneak in to get it before the ship date.
> 
> ...


Fyrinnae sends jars as samples and the jars are the same size as the minis, but they have less product.  They are amazing at picking samples for me


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2014)

sherrbear78 said:


> Fyrinnae sends jars as samples and the jars are the same size as the minis, but they have less product.  They are amazing at picking samples for me


Good to know!  This is my first time ordering from them!  I just got an email response back that they will send out my missing product and exactly what you said above!  My free sample was All Hallow's Eve.  Which is not a color I ever woould have pieced for myself but lools pretty!



Spoiler


----------



## BSquared (Nov 21, 2014)

God I love fyrinnae eyeshadow. Lemme go shop....


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

Omg just...



Spoiler



I think you guys are right, Mittens for Michael is The Office. I found this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc4pj4aS8QY

And oh my gosh, it is terrible quality but yeah. I don't know what the VC stipulations are but the traditionally "festive" type of entertainment I can think of just doesn't fit. The only thing throwing me off is that the mittens are red...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

I was totally expecting Bob Clark's *other* Christmas movie.  See, he's the dude who directed _A Christmas Story_, a heart-warming tale of little Ralphie and his desire for a Red Ryder bb gun.  And then nine years earlier, he *also* directed a classic slasher flick about a psychopath killing his way through a sorority house called _Black Christmas_.  Then again, it might be a bit *too* grim even for this company.  _Rare Exports_ would have been amazing, too (if you haven't seen it yet and like horror movies, you have done yourself a *huge* disservice!), but it might be a bit too obscure.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Omg just...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be right...



Spoiler



I thought The Office as soon as I saw my sample name, and I watched that clip as well. Maybe it's supposed to be the color of Phylis's sweater?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh!  What if it's



Spoiler



something like Gifts Gone Wrong?  That opens things *wide* up.  The tv dinners from _Better off Dead_, the leg lamp  from _A Christmas Story_, Jelly of the Month from _Christmas Vacation_, many more I can't think of off the top of my head!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh! What if it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be fun. And seasonally appropriate.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

I just swatched the DEADlove collection, and...  Uh.  I'll just be over staring at the sparkles.  I'm kind of in love with Quinn.  All of those sparkles!  *So* glad I grabbed a full-sized Fairy Royalty today!  When I initially saw it in the bag, though, I thought i had something completely different because it is *bright* matte green in the bag.  I'm fine with bright green, so it wouldn't have been a *bad* thing aside from the fact that I'm not big on mattes, but I had my heart set on olive with copper sparkles, so I was a little worried -- until I opened that bag. Yay!

(I haven't swatched the preview shade.  I tend to not swatch those for some reason.  I just set it aside and look forward to getting a jar of it in a month!)

(While I LOVE LOVE LOVE these colors, I will leave the overstock to people who will actually use a full jar!  I have never used up even a GDE sample jar of anything, although I did just order a full jar of Mannequin because I thought I needed a $10 minimum on Storenvy, but I think it actually doesn't have a minimum.  Eh, I should dig my sample jar out and keep it in my rotation box at all times anyway.  It's a nice highlight shade for me.)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh!  What if it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like that idea! That would be great!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 22, 2014)

I am in love with this month's VC! And I *think* I snagged one of the GDE anniversary GWP shadows! I say think only because things were crazy over there! I still need to make a November purchase because I need the Poodles GWP!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I am in love with this month's VC! And I *think* I snagged one of the GDE anniversary GWP shadows! I say think only because things were crazy over there! I still need to make a November purchase because I need the Poodles GWP!


Do you see this on your receipt?



> Discount Coupon: H6BGDE


If so, you made it!  From what I was reading on the GDE Facebook group, it only worked for a certain number of orders, which was the number of jars available, and once that number was hit, it shut off. 

(I think I might have ended up with two Poodles.  I placed a $12 Storenvy order *and* added one on to my regular site order.  Afterwards, I started wondering if the fact that my Storenvy order was over $10 meant I got the GWP, but, eh, whatever.  I'm pretty sure I can rehome it!)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 22, 2014)

I am frikken done with Debaucherous running me in circles. I have sent them multiple Etsy convos, which they have ignored to a one, outside of the first. They have issued two different shipping labels, yet neither showed any movement. But, BUT.

Those a$$holes keep changing the "shipped" date on Etsy so that I can't file a claim. I am so pissed off I am seeing red. I sent them a "final notice" as it were, asking for my product or a refund before I go to PayPal and the FTC.

I know it hasn't been months and months like those of you who dealt with Victorian Disco, but I don't have the patience to be jerked around. I respect the need for a turn around time. I respect that it is very few people, if more than one, operating the business. That still doesn't mean you can act unprofessional and get away with it.

I am expecting a response over the weekend. I expect SOMETHING to happen by Wednesday. After that, no more.

Edit: Ah ha ha, the board censored me. That actually cheered me up. I've edited the censored words, because I don't know if that happens for everyone.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, I am stunned @@Shalott! I'm sorry you had to deal with this. Mine took about three weeks, but once it was shipped I got a tracking and the package moved and updated without a hitch. I haven't had the experience with convo'ing them, though, so I am at a loss in that area. But the behavior you describe is of the suck. I'm not sure if I want to deal with them again now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am frikken done with Debaucherous running me in circles. I have sent them multiple Etsy convos, which they have ignored to a one, outside of the first. They have issued two different shipping labels, yet neither showed any movement. But, BUT.
> 
> Those a$$holes keep changing the "shipped" date on Etsy so that I can't file a claim. I am so pissed off I am seeing red. I sent them a "final notice" as it were, asking for my product or a refund before I go to PayPal and the FTC.
> 
> ...


Not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting in an order from 10/24 and no response to my email either. The order is a gift and I'm running out of time so I think I need a refund if it doesn't move in the next few days. Not looking forward to dealing with them! I could not find any blog posts or anything from anyone about the Yule products so Im starting to wonder about that.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Do you see this on your receipt?
> 
> If so, you made it! From what I was reading on the GDE Facebook group, it only worked for a certain number of orders, which was the number of jars available, and once that number was hit, it shut off.
> 
> (I think I might have ended up with two Poodles. I placed a $12 Storenvy order *and* added one on to my regular site order. Afterwards, I started wondering if the fact that my Storenvy order was over $10 meant I got the GWP, but, eh, whatever. I'm pretty sure I can rehome it!)


It does! Yay!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am frikken done with Debaucherous running me in circles. I have sent them multiple Etsy convos, which they have ignored to a one, outside of the first. They have issued two different shipping labels, yet neither showed any movement. But, BUT.
> 
> Those a$$holes keep changing the "shipped" date on Etsy so that I can't file a claim. I am so pissed off I am seeing red. I sent them a "final notice" as it were, asking for my product or a refund before I go to PayPal and the FTC.
> 
> ...


It occurred to me that maybe you can file a dispute with Etsy (that is, if you ordered through Debaucherous' Etsy page) and get refunded that way. I had to do this when an order with a five day turn around time turned into five weeks, and the vendor wasn't responding to convos (she later blamed her husband for not keeping up on orders while she was in Russia, and tore me a new one for not considering that real life happens.) If you can get screen shots of tracking messages that don't update, even better; also copies of the emails or convos sent.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 22, 2014)

Which makes me think, has anyone ever put together a nice list of "Holy Crap" indie companies--the ones with lousy service, or who have taken the money and ran?

VD appears to be the most recent, and I can gladly offer a few others into that foul stew!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2014)

@shallott I got shipping yesterday for a small order for myself placed on 10/31.  It hasn't moved or anything but this is the Etsy message they included: 

 
Note From D
Hi Kaitlin! Thank you so much for your order and your patience during this busy time of year! Your positive feedback is ever so graciously appreciated! Please let me know as soon as possible if there is any problem before you leave feedback. Hope you enjoy! DB

 
That's wrong in my book to basically say, "I'm sure you're upset about how my business operates, just don't say that in your review since I'm saying sorry."  I never even sent them a message, so I'm irritated with this presumptive apology for some reason.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @shallott I got shipping yesterday for a small order for myself placed on 10/31.  It hasn't moved or anything but this is the Etsy message they included:
> 
> 
> Note From D
> ...


I find it so strange that Debaucherous e-mailed you but you hadn't actually written to them. Considering a few of us have e-mailed them in regards to our orders multiple times and they have ignored them. Just so strange to me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I find it so strange that Debaucherous e-mailed you but you hadn't actually written to them. Considering a few of us have e-mailed them in regards to our orders multiple times and they have ignored them. Just so strange to me.


I get the feeling she's like...well I haven't made this one mad yet, let me make sure I get at least one good review. Like what?! Maybe that would work on someone who wasn't in this forum...haha.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm really sad to keep hearing about Debaucherous Beauty in a bad light here. I had an ideal order with them last month. I had a smallish order, and it shipped on the 10th day after order and showed up promptly with extra samples even. I was personally really impressed with the quality I saw and the items I tried (some were for secret santa stuffs)

I feel really bad that my order went off without a hitch and so many of yours have been delayed and met with negative experiences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really nervous now to even give my secret santa any of the DB items I bought for her as I think the name has been pretty soiled this winter season. Kinda like Victorian Disco (which some people are STILL waiting on!)

Ive decided to give my VD items to my sisters in law as they will never order indie on their own *likely (1 is only 17)* and have never heard of the drama surrounding these items.

hmph!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 22, 2014)

I got my HoG order today!!

I need hearth in EVERY thing!! I was only able to pick up a whipped soap but I definitely need a pumpkin butter! I need money on my bank account a sap!

I also picked up a Horseman bubbling scrub, just to try and why oh why did I wait!? It smells so good. I thought I would have hated it.

Also! My free sample was wintervale!! I was s bummed I missed out on it when I placed my order! It smells good.

Same with Trioka from the permanent line

So excited for the smellies. Off to shower!

(I get way too excited over this stuff)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I'm really sad to keep hearing about Debaucherous Beauty in a bad light here. I had an ideal order with them last month. I had a smallish order, and it shipped on the 10th day after order and showed up promptly with extra samples even. I was personally really impressed with the quality I saw and the items I tried (some were for secret santa stuffs)
> 
> I feel really bad that my order went off without a hitch and so many of yours have been delayed and met with negative experiences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I don't feel like DB has been totally ruined for me!  Assuming quality is good and as wonderful as it sounds, I would order from her again.  I just was surprised to get that note since I didn't complain or anything and I wanted to share it here since others mentioned shipping issues. 

I'm glad you have had a good experience with them! Along the same lines, I would hate for someone to swear off Haus of Gloi because of their shipping and packing issues over the last few weeks.


----------



## Verorenee (Nov 22, 2014)

Did everyone who wanted the GDE 6 year anniversary GWP manage to grab it? I didn't expect to able to get it at all with there only being 44 made. But I kept longingly looking at the picture and managed to grab the last one! I was pretty shocked.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

So I've been looking at the NM VC posts and was checking out their website.  I have a couple of questions.  How much is the subscription?  How hard is it to get a spot?  How long did it take you ladies to get a spot by checking at the beginning of each month?  I guess I want to know if I should get my hopes up.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So I've been looking at the NM VC posts and was checking out their website. I have a couple of questions. How much is the subscription? How hard is it to get a spot? How long did it take you ladies to get a spot by checking at the beginning of each month? I guess I want to know if I should get my hopes up.


It's 12.90 a month. She currently has a wait list going, and not many people get in on the VC (no one's dropping their sub). I'm not sure if she'll change things with the new year though. Most of us were lucky and grabbed a spot before it really took off.

Others please chime in if I'm missing anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe that NM is adding a bunch more spots in December. If you are interested, email and ask to be added to the wait list. It's such an amazing sub. I am so glad that I jumped on it the first month it was changed to an actual subscription.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

Allison H said:


> It's 12.90 a month. She currently has a wait list going, and not many people get in on the VC (no one's dropping their sub). I'm not sure if she'll change things with the new year though. Most of us were lucky and grabbed a spot before it really took off.
> 
> Others please chime in if I'm missing anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you know how she's working the waitlist?  Should I send her an e-mail to try to add my name?  

ETA:  I sent her a message, thanks for letting me know about a waitlist!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Do you know how she's working the waitlist? Should I send her an e-mail to try to add my name?


Yep, send her an email letting her know you'd like to be added to the list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh, snagging a VC sub!  The memories!  I got in back in August, aka the very first month it was a sub, six minutes -- per my PayPal receipt -- after it was supposed to go live for signups.  I remember the insanity:  PayPal wasn't set up correctly, so we had to wait what seemed like *forever* for it to be fixed.  Checking Facebook messages, it was actually six minutes.  Uh...  So I guess I got in literally the first *minute* it was available.  I was actually part of the crush the month before (the second month it even existed.  Still annoyed I missed Calling Corners!) that made them decide to change it to a sub instead of just a once-a-month LE set.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 22, 2014)

@@Bflopolska I tried to file a claim, and Etsy won't let me - because I have to wait two days from the "shipped" date, and Debaucherous keeps changing the "shipped" date - surprise, surprise - every two days.

Honestly if it were a time thing, it wouldn't matter. But the fact she ignores my convos and does these little things to avoid my filing with Etsy makes me super, duper suspicious. I will take a refund, that's fine, just no more with the games.

I'm sorry for the rest of you waiting on shipments, too, especially if it is for a gift. None of the reviews I read ever indicated this sort of trouble with getting product, so I am really surprised and disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm sorry for the rest of you waiting on shipments, too, especially if it is for a gift. None of the reviews I read ever indicated this sort of trouble with getting product, so I am really surprised and disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had heard some rumblings about these problems in a few blog reviews. Basically just that she suddenly disappears from conversations, and stops communicating. That alarmed me, so I thought I would torture myself and order to review the products.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think anyone has posted this, but here is the ultimate indie Black Friday sale guide, courtesy of our own *@@Kelly Silva */Evolution of a Foodie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/11/indie-weekends-black-fridaycyber-monday.html


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I don't think anyone has posted this, but here is the ultimate indie Black Friday sale guide, courtesy of our own *@@Kelly Silva */Evolution of a Foodie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/11/indie-weekends-black-fridaycyber-monday.html


I mentioned this over on reddit, but for you guys as well: I added the deals and new releases for companies I've either personally ordered from or would be willing to order from in the future. There may be some companies sales info missing because I don't know enough about the company, or I would not personally recommend buying from them. The guide will be updated throughout the week   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I got my HoG order today!!
> 
> I need hearth in EVERY thing!! I was only able to pick up a whipped soap but I definitely need a pumpkin butter! I need money on my bank account a sap!
> 
> ...


I got mine today too! *on a natural high*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

After talking myself out of it forever, I just ordered a bunch of sample perfume oils from Haus of Gloi...I have not yet ventured into the world of indie perfumes, and I've been eyeballing them since you guys first started talking about them! Grabbed samples of most of the Yule scents that were still available and a few others. Pretty excited!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> After talking myself out of it forever, I just ordered a bunch of sample perfume oils from Haus of Gloi...I have not yet ventured into the world of indie perfumes, and I've been eyeballing them since you guys first started talking about them! Grabbed samples of most of the Yule scents that were still available and a few others. Pretty excited!


You'll never go back!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I had heard some rumblings about these problems in a few blog reviews. Basically just that she suddenly disappears from conversations, and stops communicating. That alarmed me, so I thought I would torture myself and order to review the products.


Grr, the worst part is that I want to product soooo bad. She could seriously, probably yank me around until Christmas, at least, if not New Year. It isn't until mid-January that I put my holiday stuff away. I will force a refund if I have to, but I really just want my order shipped! :angry:


----------



## Imberis (Nov 23, 2014)

snl said:


> Tried out a new indie company called Corvus Cosmetics. Ordered on the 16th and just received it today, so I'm pretty excited to try out my new colors! It's a collection inspired by Futurama. Anyway this will keep me pretty occupied until my Shiro order comes in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went ahead and got the sample sizes for the whole collection. I'm not big on green or blue eyeshadow on myself, but I figured if I got the rest of them, I might as well just get the whole thing.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been thinking about it, and here's why I call bullshit on Debaucherous claiming it's too hard to get to the post office:

https://tools.usps.com/go/ScheduleAPickupAction!input.action

You literally don't have to leave your house for this.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I've been thinking about it, and here's why I call bullshit on Debaucherous claiming it's too hard to get to the post office:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/ScheduleAPickupAction!input.action
> 
> You literally don't have to leave your house for this.


I'm not sure if she's just flakey or what... I did receive my item, which makes no sense, because I ordered when all of these other ladies ordered, AND my order was just one item. Most of these ladies ordered quite a few items. It's upsetting, her items sound great, but it's not worth all the drama I'm sure!

What you posted above definitely makes me upset, I hadn't even thought about that! She has 4 kids, all of which are in school but one (she's blaming them for not being able to go to the PO regularly)...I make it to the post office all the time with my toddler, not sure how that should be a factor for her when she's running this type of business.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, I had to go way, way back (two pages, dang) but I want to put this out there. I don't care if someone else orders from Debaucherous, and likes it. I don't care if they come here to talk about it, because I have always felt like this is a safe place to express opinions both bad and good (where I feel like Reddit is a slaughterhouse, but I've never travailed the IMAM forum) so I don't think it is fair to say that anyone should stifle their opinion just because not all members share it. If you feel uncomfortable, put it under a spoiler tag, maybe? I don't know, just trying to keep the flow gowing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT I would say that my negative opinion of DB does not, at this point, extend to the products. So although I would not personally purchase from that shop again, I would be fine (thrilled, even) to recieve the products as a gift! Plus I think it's silly for someone to turn away a gift they didn't have physical or ethical contraints against, so.

Just my two cents! This is my favorite forum on the board, so I definitely don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable because of me! :sdrop:


----------



## Allison H (Nov 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Just my two cents! This is my favorite forum on the board, so I definitely don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable because of me! :sdrop:


Your comments/opinions haven't made me feel uncomfortable (nor have anyone else's)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Shalott noooooo don't even say that!! I love that I can read the good and the bad here. Reality is that 90% of indie companies are amazing, but there are definitely some duds. I'd rather know what companies are good to order from than waste my money. I love hearing everyone's reviews--good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, ladies! I know how it feels though - I really love Impulse Cosmetics, but I don't bring them up a lot because there are quite a few here who didn't like the brand. For me, it has nothing to do with comfort only that I don't want to ramble on about something no one cares for, LOL, but I'd be so sad to find out that there were members not saying something because they felt like they couldn't. :flowers: Ahh, I am totally babbling because I've been up since 4am, but I have good intentions! I promise! :lol:



Allison H said:


> Your comments/opinions haven't made me feel uncomfortable (nor have anyone else's)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





bsquared said:


> @@Shalott noooooo don't even say that!! I love that I can read the good and the bad here. Reality is that 90% of indie companies are amazing, but there are definitely some duds. I'd rather know what companies are good to order from than waste my money. I love hearing everyone's reviews--good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2014)

I had contacted Fyrinnae about a missing item in my order and to confirm that the sample I got was a sample and not an incorrect product.  I got a response within less than 30 minutes they would send out my missing product AND another sample!  I did not ask for one and feel bad as the item that was missing from my order was under $5.  Happy with the excellent CS and the fact that I will now have products to try!

Also excited that NM posted an update that they hope to be caught up on shipping by mid week.  Looks like my gift for Secret santa will make it in time!  Yay!  I want to start wrapping but will work on crafty things now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm so excited that NM is catching up on shipping!  It felt like she was shipping Halloween orders FOREVER (and she probably felt that way too!).  My order was placed on 11/3 so I'm hoping to get shipping soon.  It's for a gift so I'm super flipping out anyway because I neeeeeeed it soon!   :w00t:


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 23, 2014)

I sooooo need the entire Shiro cosmetics collection. Nerdiness + Eyeshadow = byebye money 

:drive:  ....$$$


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

I so love this month's VC!!  Amazing colors.  I think the only one that I am not thrilled with is Compton.  Team Eric for sure - my sookie &amp; eric shadows were the two nestled in the coffin - lol

I really liked mittens for michael as well.

swatches



Spoiler
















Don’t Think So Loud 
Northman
Compton
Quinn
Merlotte
Mittens for Michael
Fairy Royalty


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

I am on the waiting list for the VC and I hope I get in soon.

I also NEED to get my hands on GDE OTM again. I had it for 8 months and I miss it dearly, but I'm always at work when they go up for sale, now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

bsquared said:


> @@Shalott noooooo don't even say that!! I love that I can read the good and the bad here. Reality is that 90% of indie companies are amazing, but there are definitely some duds. I'd rather know what companies are good to order from than waste my money. I love hearing everyone's reviews--good, bad, or indifferent.


Agreed, one of the best things about MUT is that I know I can always come read honest opinions on anything, good and bad. It's why I hate when people post things like "I don't even want to post here anymore because people are complaining, can't we just be positive?" Because I use this forum to make SO MANY of my purchasing decisions! Please, everyone, always share your bad experiences, it might save someone from a really frustrating time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Agreed, one of the best things about MUT is that I know I can always come read honest opinions on anything, good and bad. It's why I hate when people post things like "I don't even want to post here anymore because people are complaining, can't we just be positive?" Because I use this forum to make SO MANY of my purchasing decisions! Please, everyone, always share your bad experiences, it might save someone from a really frustrating time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The best reviews (in my opinion) are by people who actually buy the product with their own money and are not getting compensated to say things about it, good or bad. Don't get me wrong, I do follow YouTube regularly but, I like coming here and seeing honest reviews as well. And hey, if a product sucks, it sucks :lol:   Real women giving real reviews--it's refreshing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> The best reviews (in my opinion) are by people who actually buy the product with their own money and are not getting compensated to say things about it, good or bad. Don't get me wrong, I do follow YouTube regularly but, I like coming here and seeing honest reviews as well. And hey, if a product sucks, it sucks :lol:   Real women giving real reviews--it's refreshing!


Definitely. And I have received some things free to review, occasionally (despite the fact that my blog is lame, and I have been neglecting it)...and I STILL will not give a false positive review. Because there is absolutely no value in that, to me!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 23, 2014)

Couple things,

First @@Shalott, I truly appreciate your insight (and everyone else's) when it comes to personal experiences. Zero offense taken, ever. I'm generally a very forgiving person but after my debacle with victorian disco I have learned to at least take other's experiences into account. Although I am bummed out that despite my good experience with Debaucherous it does not seem to be the norm as of late for her, I appreciate the info greatly. *hugs*

I think honesty and excitement and enabling are things that fuel this forum!! &lt;3

Second, I ordered from Chase Street Soap for my husband for Christmas. She has Pirate themed soap with the most amazing artwork and packaging ever. She also makes dog cleaning products and other things. Lightning fast shipping (I got my order within 5 days!) and the soap smells SO good!!! https://www.etsy.com/shop/chasestreetsoapco They also do colognes. Lots of good Indie man stuff (or masculine scents for you ladies who love them)  I got Dead Men's Chest. 

Third, OMG I am so excited to finally get my NM Halloween back from the grave order....I forget what I ordered, I forget the colors, It will be an awesome surprise and I am giddy. I just went "buy all" the shadows and one blush but I don't remember which one. haha

Fourth, I think for Black Friday the only two collections on my radar this year are the Glamour Doll Eyes Edward Scissorhands collection and the Notoriously Morbid Murder of Crows collection. I finally brought out all of my Indie makeup items and laid them all out on my bed. It was almost embarrassing just HOW much I have bought and horded since June. Totally helped me with my personal low buy. 



Spoiler





(All of the clear top jars are re-potted samples. The only collection not shown is the Live or Die colors I was de-potting in another room as I had just bought more jars. I cant go to Jo-anns or Michaels without buying more jars...its impossible. )


Fifth, I am officially going to start pressing my collection after the first of the year. I just have TOO much!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

I used my HoG whipped soap today for the first time and I am utterly obsessed. Why haven't I tried whipped soaps before?! It's awesome!

Off to throw some more money away

Also I NEED the GDE Edward Scissorhands collextion. I will be so upset if I don't get it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also I NEED the GDE Edward Scissorhands collextion. I will be so upset if I don't get it.


If you don't get one of the thirty sets, it is my understanding that you will still be able to get them individually until December 31st!  They just won't be discounted like the sets probably are.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 23, 2014)

I am super giddy for my HoG restock items. I ordered Rosy Cheeked whipped soap after loving the scent in a sample bubbling scrub. I can't wait for it!
I ordered a Pumpkin Patch Whipped Soap during Autumn and did not care for the smell at all. The formula was great though so I am glad there is a Yule scent I would love to wash with! I also plan on getting a whipped soap of Wintervale and Parkin Pumpkin before Yule is done if possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm swimming in lotion right now but I go through SO much soap in my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you don't get one of the thirty sets, it is my understanding that you will still be able to get them individually until December 31st! They just won't be discounted like the sets probably are.


Oh! Good! That's a relief.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't wait to see what they have in store for the Nightmare Before Christmas collection. I must have all their new stuff! (GDE)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

@ I am really glad that you didn't take my posts the wrong way! I was inspired by you, but I definitely want to make sure that no one else might have been unitentionally rubbed the wrong way - I have a tendency to post in a stream of thought fashion, so it isn't until someone points it out that I realize I have said something potentially unkind. Not my intent at all! *hugs*

I am fully in agreement with the needing of the Notoriously Morbid Murder of Crows collection! I loved _The Crow_ as a teen, had a huge crush on Brandon Lee! Oh my gosh, swoon. :wub: The discount is just the icing on the (sexy) cake!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 23, 2014)

So, I need to brag haha. My HoG order had the following:

5ml bottles of the following:

2 Sweet Potato treats

1 Hearth

1 Fancy Bread

1 Eggnoggin

1 GHOST PUFFS!

Hair oils in:

2 Sweet Pototo treat

1 GHOST PUFFS

And Whipped soaps in:

2 Sweet Potato Treat

2!! Ghost Puffs. TWO!

And this was just from the first order. I have more coming. Also, this isn't including the SS gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, I need to brag haha. My HoG order had the following:
> 
> 5ml bottles of the following:
> 
> ...


Waaaaaay jealous of all the Ghost Puffs! You are going to smell like heaven! :wub:

What do you think of Sweet Potato Treat? Couldn't decide if I'd like that one of not.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Waaaaaay jealous of all the Ghost Puffs! You are going to smell like heaven! :wub:
> 
> What do you think of Sweet Potato Treat? Couldn't decide if I'd like that one of not.


I just kissed my Ghost Puffs when I thought my boyfriend wasn't looking, but he caught me. haha!

Sweet Potato Treat is very hit or miss. When I had the sample, I LOVED it. The full-size is like marshmallows and super spiced pumpkin. VERY spiced.

In the hair oil, it smells AMAZING. In whipped soap, it just smells nice. Not wonderful, but good. But take my opinion with a grain of salt- I like Ghost Puffs in whipped soap WAY MORE than in perfume.

I still need to *REALLY* try Hearth and Fancy Bread (and Eggnoggin), I'll try to sample them all some time by the end of tomorrow and let you know.

\

You won't regret getting at least a sample or two or a hair oil I think, though.


----------



## snl (Nov 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I went ahead and got the sample sizes for the whole collection. I'm not big on green or blue eyeshadow on myself, but I figured if I got the rest of them, I might as well just get the whole thing.


Haha same here but with the orange and blue. I figured it's a sample and I can always use it as an eyeliner color. Plus I can work on being less afraid of blues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

Sooooo, I may have ordered just one thing for myself while ordering something for secret santa and I LOVE IT!  This is my first indie makeup and I can see what all the fuss is about.  Time to stock up on little jars for decanting/depotting the after Christmas shopping.   :santa:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 24, 2014)

So I got in my NM Grisly Grimoire and Back from the Grave shadows today!  Only posting the back from the grave ones as I know people have seen the GG before.  One of the sample shadows I got is a '14 Black Friday sneak (I assume peek)



Spoiler








L to R: Lioncourt, Bram, Lugosi, Orlock



L to R Hallowed Ground, Hallows Eve, Conquest, Lunatic Shrilling



L to R Pale Rider, Andorian


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 24, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So I got in my NM Grisly Grimoire and Back from the Grave shadows today!  Only posting the back from the grave ones as I know people have seen the GG before.  One of the sample shadows I got is a '14 Black Friday sneak (I assume peek)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH! Thank you for sharing! I can't wait for my order! It should be here Friday! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Shalott (Nov 24, 2014)

Got my shipping yesterday for both my NM Halloween order and my order of Achimia's Feast Day full size. SO excited! I wanted to douse myself in Feast Day on Thanksgiving, and now that I know more is on the way, I will do just that! :w00t:

ETA: Also got shipping confirmation for my DarlingClandestine Shark Friday order, ahhhh! Mine was one of the last, and I've been anticipating it so much! I had to store some of my lesser-used scents to make room on my vanity, super excite!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Sooooo, I may have ordered just one thing for myself while ordering something for secret santa and I LOVE IT!  This is my first indie makeup and I can see what all the fuss is about.  Time to stock up on little jars for decanting/depotting the after Christmas shopping.   :santa:


One little order is all it takes! Welcome to the Rabbit Hole!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 24, 2014)

So, I think I'm going to try to grab any or all of the GDE BF sets. That is all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

curlytails said:


> So, I think I'm going to try to grab any or all of the GDE BF sets. That is all.


Hahaha I told myself I wasn't going to buy any..and now I want them all. 

But I still think I might wait until they're available individually. 1) It's one less place I have to shop on Black Friday and 2) Then I can pick the colors I want, because there are a few that I probably wouldn't wear.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha I told myself I wasn't going to buy any..and now I want them all.
> 
> But I still think I might wait until they're available individually. 1) It's one less place I have to shop on Black Friday and 2) Then I can pick the colors I want, because there are a few that I probably wouldn't wear.


I've thought about this, but I'm a sucker for a set. Plus, it's not really Black Friday unless you are shopping under pressure and there are a couple of hurt feelings!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooh, second NM BF MoC sneak peek today:  It Can't Rain All the Time. 



allistra44 said:


> Hahaha I told myself I wasn't going to buy any..and now I want them all.
> 
> But I still think I might wait until they're available individually. 1) It's one less place I have to shop on Black Friday and 2) Then I can pick the colors I want, because there are a few that I probably wouldn't wear.


Same here.  Pretty much word for word!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 24, 2014)

I want grease more than any of the BF sets. I may try for ESH but I won't like....be depressed if I don't get it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I want grease more than any of the BF sets. I may try for ESH but I won't like....be depressed if I don't get it.


I will be depressed if I don't get the Edward Scissorhands one. Like I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I mean I guess I could buy them separately, but I want them as a whole.

I ALWAYS miss GDE stuff though! So I don't have high hopes.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I want grease more than any of the BF sets. I may try for ESH but I won't like....be depressed if I don't get it.


Since Grease is permanent (as are the other box sets), I'll pick it up next year.  I have *very* limited funds this week, and NM Murder of Crows is my A-number-one priority!  I'm anxiously awaiting the announcement about the sort of limited availability (time vs. number of sets) and release time.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Since Grease is permanent (as are the other box sets), I'll pick it up next year.  I have *very* limited funds this week, and NM Murder of Crows is my A-number-one priority!  I'm anxiously awaiting the announcement about the sort of limited availability (time vs. number of sets) and release time.


The info is up on facebook!  Looks like midnight on the 28th (EST) the sets will be available.  Only 50 sets and each one comes with a coupon for a certain percent off for the ENTIRE YEAR. :w00t:   Someone please tell me I'm reading that right because it sounds amazing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> The info is up on facebook!  Looks like midnight on the 28th (EST) the sets will be available.  Only 50 sets and each one comes with a coupon for a certain percent off for the ENTIRE YEAR. :w00t:   Someone please tell me I'm reading that right because it sounds amazing.


Oh, you're reading it right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen an exact time when the GDE sets will be released?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Has anyone seen an exact time when the GDE sets will be released?


She said she'll post more details tomorrow!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 24, 2014)

That NM set WILL. BE. MINE.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> She said she'll post more details tomorrow!


Via Facebook?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh my god, that NM Cermet and Paesh I freakin' died. Even if I miss out on MoC, I can't wait to get my hands on that guy. This are this!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay, Fancy Bread is HORRIBLE.  It smells like ALL bananas at first, then turns into something evil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I am PMSing  so it might explain why I don't like Sweet Potato Treat as much.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Via Facebook?


Yep! Not sure if it will be on the main page or just in the group.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep! Not sure if it will be on the main page or just in the group.


I don't actually have a Facebook so if you could message me the details or post it on here I would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2014)

Crap crap crap.  I honestly don't care about the NM discount (I mean, it would be nice, but that's not why I'm going full tilt at this one), but THE CROW.  Gah.  I can already feel the site crashing!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Crap crap crap.  I honestly don't care about the NM discount (I mean, it would be nice, but that's not why I'm going full tilt at this one), but THE CROW.  Gah.  I can already feel the site crashing!


Right??? I've got to get my cart, PayPal, everything squared away so I can just add the LE stuff and go... ugh, I'm scared thinking about it.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Right??? I've got to get my cart, PayPal, everything squared away so I can just add the LE stuff and go... ugh, I'm scared thinking about it.


Shalott I need you. If you love me, remind me to get everything ready. I CAN NEVER GET THESE AND I'M DETERMINDTHIS TIME.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 25, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Shalott I need you. If you love me, remind me to get everything ready. I CAN NEVER GET THESE AND I'M DETERMINDTHIS TIME.


I will totally remind you, I've got your back, LOL. Just let me know when would be a good time to give you a poke!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 25, 2014)

Some days I wake up and my biggest concern is what eyeshadow to wear that day. Those are good days.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 25, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Some days I wake up and my biggest concern is what eyeshadow to wear that day. Those are good days.


YES!!!  :laughing:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Some days I wake up and my biggest concern is what eyeshadow to wear that day. Those are good days.


There are some days when knowing I get to use *this* shadow/collection is what gets me out of bed. Maybe that's why I keep buying new stuff: So I have something to look forward to at ass o'clock in the morning. I mean 5am.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Waffle is doing some kind of Kitty Kingdom collection for BF? Does anyone know what that MEANS!?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Hello Waffle is doing some kind of Kitty Kingdom collection for BF? Does anyone know what that MEANS!?


From Facebook:

_ This Black Friday, I'll be releasing a limited edition collection based off my customer's furry friends, affectionately called the Kitty Kingdom collection. This collection features lip balms, lip glosses, eyeshadows, and blushes - it's seriously a big collection! And yes, there will be custom labels for all of them  20% of all proceeds from the collection will be donated to the Etobicoke Humane Society. This collection will be offered for the Black Friday weekend only - from November 28th until December 1st. _


----------



## Amber McCarley (Nov 25, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Some days I wake up and my biggest concern is what eyeshadow to wear that day. Those are good days.


This is me every day I need to be at school or somewhere. Its what "wakes me up" when I have to be up so early.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 25, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Hello Waffle is doing some kind of Kitty Kingdom collection for BF? Does anyone know what that MEANS!?


so there was a sneak peek posted on imgur, here's the link: http://imgur.com/a/my9dy 

I'm not sure if the link will get taken down though, imgur might be considered social media by MUT?


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Shalott like an hour before?? Or whenever you're getting everything ready. THERE IS SO MUCH I WANT, AND I FEEL LIKE I'M NOT GOING TO GET ANY OF it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@Bflopolska I tried to file a claim, and Etsy won't let me - because I have to wait two days from the "shipped" date, and Debaucherous keeps changing the "shipped" date - surprise, surprise - every two days.
> 
> Honestly if it were a time thing, it wouldn't matter. But the fact she ignores my convos and does these little things to avoid my filing with Etsy makes me super, duper suspicious. I will take a refund, that's fine, just no more with the games.
> 
> I'm sorry for the rest of you waiting on shipments, too, especially if it is for a gift. None of the reviews I read ever indicated this sort of trouble with getting product, so I am really surprised and disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This exact thing is happening to me too. I now have 2 tracking numbers that don't move and no replies from her. It's been over a month since I ordered so I really can't understand what is so hard about shipping 3 little things. I filed an etsy claim before she sent the 2nd tracking number but I have to wait 14 days before etsy does anything. I plan to file a PayPal claim sometime this week if the second number doesn't move.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 26, 2014)

So, I want to introduce you all to something that works PERFECTLY with whipped soaps!! I discovered them via EDS (the skincare equivalent to this forum), where EVERYONE swears by them. They're called Salux, and they're Japanese wash cloths. But... they're so much better than that. They work sooo well with whipped soaps, work everything into such a luxurious lather, are long (MAKES CLEANING YOUR BACK SO EASY!) and just feel great. Also, they're cheap as heck. DO NOT BUY ON AMAZON. There are tons of fakes, and the legit site is so cheap anyway. You'll get them in less than 2 weeks. I have no affiliation with Salux, I just looooove them and discovered how well they work with whipped soaps!! It takes a PEA sized amount to wash my entire body with these.

http://www.saluxshop.com/USA_c7.htm


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@Shalott like an hour before?? Or whenever you're getting everything ready. THERE IS SO MUCH I WANT, AND I FEEL LIKE I'M NOT GOING TO GET ANY OF it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Will do! My Thanksgiving is going to be super boring so I'll be farting around online for a while sorting out all stores I want to hit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I definitely feel the same way, so I am just going to try my best and if I miss it, then it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2014)

So sad that my CC was used fraudulently and that my credit card company has not issued a new card yet so no black Friday shopping for me.  I really want the NM Cermet and Paesh GWP!  I know that all the other black Friday stuff is super limited and the chances of me getting it were slim to none so not sad about that but Cermet and Paesh?  So sad.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 26, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So sad that my CC was used fraudulently and that my credit card company has not issued a new card yet so no black Friday shopping for me.  I really want the NM Cermet and Paesh GWP!  I know that all the other black Friday stuff is super limited and the chances of me getting it were slim to none so not sad about that but Cermet and Paesh?  So sad


You could go buy yourself a prepaid CC and use that.  Or link your Paypal directly to your bank account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> You could go buy yourself a prepaid CC and use that.  Or link your Paypal directly to your bank account.


Yes, I use a prepaid card from walmart!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 26, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So sad that my CC was used fraudulently and that my credit card company has not issued a new card yet so no black Friday shopping for me.  I really want the NM Cermet and Paesh GWP!  I know that all the other black Friday stuff is super limited and the chances of me getting it were slim to none so not sad about that but Cermet and Paesh?  So sad.


I'm not a loose eyeshadow fan at all, but I am DYING over the Cermet and Paesh naming. Too funny!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a favor to ask from those of you that I sent sample baggies of the Reason to Smile eyeshadow I had made in honor of my daughter.  Sunday will mark four years since she was last alive.  She died at 12:37 on Dec 1.  If you think of it, would you please wear her shadow on either Sunday or Monday in memory of her?  I know it's not quite the season for pinky/peach.  But it's always the season for LOVE!

Thanks and Happy Holidays to all of you!

&lt;3


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 26, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have a favor to ask from those of you that I sent sample baggies of the Reason to Smile eyeshadow I had made in honor of my daughter. Sunday will mark four years since she was last alive. She died at 12:37 on Dec 1. If you think of it, would you please wear her shadow on either Sunday or Monday in memory of her? I know it's not quite the season for pinky/peach. But it's always the season for LOVE!
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidays to all of you!
> 
> &lt;3


I will be wearing Reason to Smile on Sunday and Monday. Thank you for sharing her memory with us.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have a favor to ask from those of you that I sent sample baggies of the Reason to Smile eyeshadow I had made in honor of my daughter.  Sunday will mark four years since she was last alive.  She died at 12:37 on Dec 1.  If you think of it, would you please wear her shadow on either Sunday or Monday in memory of her?  I know it's not quite the season for pinky/peach.  But it's always the season for LOVE!
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidays to all of you!
> 
> &lt;3


I will absolutely wear it for your daughter, and you! ♥♥♥


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I returned something to the store today and instead of being responsible with that money, I just ordered from NM...minis of The Winchester Gospels and A Dark Christmas Dream collections.  I mean...since it was money from a return, that doesn't count, right???


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, I returned something to the store today and instead of being responsible with that money, I just ordered from NM...minis of The Winchester Gospels and A Dark Christmas Dream collections.  I mean...*since it was money from a return, that doesn't count, right???*


Right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, The Winchester Gospels &lt;3 They're so beautiful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, The Winchester Gospels &lt;3 They're so beautiful!


yesss I've been eyeballing them for a while! Of course, next I'll have to get Geek Chic's Superneutrals, because I need all the Supernatural.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2014)

I got in the item that was missing from my Fyrinnae order today and they sent me ANOTHER sample!

This one is Enchanting otter and is so pretty!



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> yesss I've been eyeballing them for a while! Of course, next I'll have to get Geek Chic's Superneutrals, because I need all the Supernatural.


I have these Superneutrals and they are amazing! Love Geek Chic  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2014)

Uhoh.  The BPAL Yule update is live.  And...  Hide your wallets, credit cards, and PayPal passwords.  And an explanation of the first section:  Victorian Christmases were SPOOKY SPOOKY SPOOKY.  Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_ is, at its core, a ghost story, and that's just one example.  There has been a collection based on spiritualists floating around at Will Calls for sneak previews for a few years now, and I was *convinced* it was eventually going to be a Yule collection because that's just how the Lab rolls, and, well.  Here we go.  I highly recommend going to the Lab's page and reading all of the non-note text that goes with this stuff!  Quotes, history poetry, explanations -- all sorts of interesting stuff, but I'm stripping this down to strictly scent notes. 



Spoiler



 
++ YULE 2014: AN EVENING WITH THE SPIRITS 


A Measurement of the Soul -- A tactile scent, groaning under the weight of aeons: wild fig, cedarwood, venerable ti leaf, and white sage. 
Claircognizance -- Absolute and perfect clarity: rockrose, white amber, Corsican immortelle, Siamese benzoin, white sandalwood, and life everlasting. 
Ectoplasm -- A luminous, viscid blend of white amber, lemongrass, white oakmoss, and davana. 
Eusapia -- Pale lilacs, white tea, and candle wax. 
The Fox Sisters -- Deception and despair: rose geranium and tea roses with mahogany wood, bourbon vanilla, and apple peel.
Gossips of Ghost Land -- Idle poltergeists and truant phantoms loitering in darkened corners and shadowed hallways: black cedar, patchouli, and tea leaf spiked with a tittering cackle of pink peppercorn, mate, and lime rind. 
Luminous Phasmatis (Copy) -- A peculiar manifestation of light produced by physical mediums during ectoplasmic séances: otherworldly snaps of ozone glowing with unearthly light. 
Practical Occultism -- A Victorian occultist’s incense, invoking the Four Archangels: precious wildcrafted Indian frankincense with myrrh, cassia, sandarac, palmarosa, white sage, red sandalwood, elemi, and drops of star anise bound with grains of kyphi. 
Psychodynamic Discharge -- Repressed rage, terror, and subjugated sexuality erupting through fierce bursts of uncontrollable psychic phenomena: black leather and red musk with aged black patchouli, Chinese rose, black pepper, coconut meat, Haitian vetiver, and igneous red ginger. 
Spirit Board -- Redwood and bois de rose with white lilac, dried pink roses, and black tea. 
Table-Turning -- A heavy, tactile scent that thrums with voices from beyond: black polished teakwood, gullies of ectoplasm, and ghostly white musk. 
Vital Fluid -- The breath and tears and pulse of all life; the fluid that flows through all creation, permeating space and time and spirit: olibanum, red benzoin absolute, labdanum, betel leaf, galbanum, mastic, and angelica. 
 
++ YULE 2014: THE PHOBIAS 
The holiday season is a source of joy for many – frolicking in the snow, decking the halls, stringin’ up lights, belting out carols. It is a time for family and good cheer, jolly men in furry red suits, and tales of merriment and miracles.
 
For others, it is a source of pure terror.


Chionophobia -- Fear of Snow.  A suffocating, oppressive white shroud: a fragrance heavy with ice, strangled by damp oakmoss, artemisia, and muguet. 
Cryophobia -- Fear of Extreme Cold.  Cold – unending, heart-piercing cold – that slices through skin and muscle like a gleaming, razor-edged dagger until it penetrates bone and fills your marrow: white eucalyptus, frosted mint, raw frankincense, davana, iris petal, white grapefruit, and wormwood. 
Christougenniatiko Dentrophobia -- Fear of Christmas Trees.  Ghastly misshapen branches casting long, twisted shadows and clutching at you with prickly needle-like fingers: pine pitch, bone-white dried fir, and spruce tar with opoponax and blackened tobacco. 
Deipnophobia -- Fear of Dinner Conversations.  Wine spilled across freshly pressed table linens, a wilted holiday bouquet, and a furtive hint of whiskey and baked bread. 
Hagiophobia -- Fear of Saints and Holy Things.  The scent of mad piety, blood and martyrdom, soul-crushing guilt, and frenzied devotion: frankincense and myrrh disoriented by labdanum, unsteady yuzu, shredded ginger, black cypress, and Aleppo Pine wood thickened with dragon’s blood resin. 
 
++ YULE 2014: GINGERBREAD COTILLION II


Gingerbread Cathedral -- Gingerbread with olibanum, Oman myrrh, Damascus rose resin, and cassia.
Gingerbread Dodo -- Gingerbread with red musk, lemon peel, sugar cane, cassia, white sandalwood, mango, and agarwood.
Gingerbread Goblin -- Gingerbread with black coconut, patchouli, and sweet benzoin.
Gingerbread Lust -- Gingerbread with red musk, patchouli, ylang ylang and myrrh.
Gingerbread Sin -- Gingerbread with amber, sandalwood, black patchouli and cinnamon. 
 
++ YULE 2014:


Butter Rum Cookie -- Rum-soaked brown butter cookies, crusted with sugar, soaked in almond and garnished with orange rind and pummeled pecans. Chanukkiyah — Olive oil, beeswax, glowing amber, sweet sufganiyot, pomegranate, and fig.
Chocolate Stout Cupcake — Bittersweet chocolate cupcakes whisked with stout and topped with inky dark chocolate frosting.
Christmas Pudding - Black Phoenix’s Christmas Pudding is loosely based on a medieval recipe, and is crafted, as tradition dictates, from thirteen ingredients (representing Christ and his apostles, natch). Thick with treacle, smoky with suet (suet accord, sillies – there’s no mutton fat in this perfume!), and sweet with stirred custard.
Dumb Cake — This is the scent of an awkward encounter with a Yule-evoked doppelgänger mate: spectral cologne, blurry herbs, fireplace ash, and a dusting of crumbs.
Egg Nog — Sweet brandy, dark rum, heavy cream, sugar, and a dash of nutmeg. (Now with extra nog!)
El Dia de los Reyes — Hot cocoa with cinnamon, coffee, and brown sugar.
Faunalia — Held on December 5th, this is the festival of the Horned God of the Forest, one of the di indigetes of Rome, god of cattle, fertility, wild, untamed nature, and prophecy through dreams. The scent of a thick, The Gacela of the Dark Death — Terebinth pine, pitch, and clove.
Gelt — A bounty of chocolate coins! Dry cocoa and golden amber!
Haloa — Wine grapes, pomegranate, myrrh, frankincense and olive leaf, and the warm scent of offertory cakes.
Hans Trapp — Tattered leather, dry straw, matted hair, sharpened sticks, and a bundle of switches.
Hard Cider Cake — A thick, spongy white cake spiked with hard apple cider and frosted with whiskey-laden buttercream.
Hot Buttered Rum — Hot buttered rum with a touch of molasses, lightly spiced and swirled with a touch of cream.
Krampus -- Be good, or Krampus will toss you in a river! Sinister red musk, black and rust-brown leathers, dusty rags, and wooden switches.
Lick It with Consent -- Lick It is back, as minty and sweet as ever, and now you can lick it for a good cause: proceeds from every sale of Lick It With Consent will be donated to RAINN.
Mari Lwyd -- Welsh cakes and ale with a smattering of dried lavender.
Midnight Mass -- This perfume is a traditional Roman Catholic sacramental incense, most often used during a Solemn Mass. Traditionally, five tears of this incense, each encased individually in wax that has been fashioned into the shape of a nail, are inserted into the paschal candle. This is, of course, represents the Five Wounds of Our Risen Savior. Symbolically, the burning of the incense signifies spiritual fervor, the fragrance itself inspires virtue, and the rising smoke carries our prayers to God.
Nuclear Winter -- Annihilation. The ice, desolation and barrenness of nuclear devastation shot through by a beam of radioactive mints.
Rose Red -- The perfected winter rose, dew covered and freshly cut.
Snow White -- A chilly, bright perfume: flurries of virgin snow, crisp winter wind and the faintest breath of night-blooming flowers.
Strawberry Sufganiyot -- A sugar-dusted pile of sufganiyot, trickling bright rivulets of strawberry jelly.
Winter-Time -- Sweet, soft snow.
Yuletide -- Ripe, bursting, blood red holly berries pricked by sharp, waxy holly leaves.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm only planning on taking advantage of the NM 40% off sale. I am going to do a pretty good haul, but I'll wait until Monday.

Good luck ladies with the LE stuff!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 27, 2014)

Arghhh I just remembered I forgot to put money in my account! I'm going to miss GDE ESH collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Looks like I'll have to buy them seperately!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

Just ordered a couple of things from GDE...I HAVE TO STOP BUYING THINGS NOW.  Have orders on the way from Darling Girl, Haus of Gloi, Notoriously Morbid, and GDE. Enough, self!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Just ordered a couple of things from GDE...I HAVE TO STOP BUYING THINGS NOW.  Have orders on the way from Darling Girl, Haus of Gloi, Notoriously Morbid, and GDE. Enough, self!


Welcome to the indie dark side...we have glitter and smell pretty   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Welcome to the indie dark side...we have glitter and smell pretty   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been buying from GDE for a couple of years now, it just took me this long to branch out to others for some reason!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2014)

Man, I'm already getting jittery for NM!  I've had a weird crow-centric week between the actual crows around my office, powerloading the last season thus far of _Sons of Anarchy_ (about a motorcycle gang sometimes referred to as Crows), marathoning _The Crow_ movie series today, and a whole bunch of weird overlaps between _The Crow_ and _SoA_ (Glasgow smile, Courtney Love, Walt Goggins).  I'm hoping this is the universe making sure I remember to jump on NM as soon as the sale goes live so I can grab the set instead of the universe saying, "Eh, you have had enough crow stuff in your life this week, so you don't really need this set, too."  YES, I DO NEED IT.  I actually meant to suggest it as a VC theme a few months ago but forgot.

Also:  OH, WOW, _THE CROW: WICKED PRAYER_ IS ONE OF THE WORST MOVIES I'VE EVER ENDURED.  It's actually kind of breathtaking for bad it is.  I knew this going in, but I'm still kind of amazed.  David Boreanaz's costume is so inappropriate for his build that it makes me laugh pretty much every time I see him.  Edward Furlong makes a cute Goth chick, though.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm so excited.  I got the Murder of Crows set from NM!  I feel like I won the lottery!  I'm hoping this doesn't count against my no-buy for SeSa.  I can't wait to try out these colors.  I need more brushes!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 28, 2014)

I snagged A Murder of Crows, and I am super excited about it. Now to wait through NM's temporarily long TAT...


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

I am literally in tears - due a series of unfortunate events, I don't have access to funds. So, no Murder of Crows for me. I'll pick up the free gift and take advantage of the 40% off but I really wanted that set. Oh well, that's life, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musiclover8201 (Nov 28, 2014)

Woot managed a Murder of Crows set on my crappy phone... then went back for the balm trio a back up helluva love lip craft and the 3 VC shadows oh and a otm shadow. And I'll prolly go back I'll need back up of the dead love collection.


----------



## snl (Nov 28, 2014)

Oops didn't see NM GWP option, but oh well. I hadn't planned on getting anything from them anyway until I found I could get some of the DeadLove collection. 

And noticed around midnight eastern that LE and Shiro wouldn't be doing anything until midnight pacific.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha! C'est la vie


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

I was so totally in throwing-digital-elbows/carefully-planned-heist mode that I camped on the NM Murder of Crows page, grabbed what was apparently *the* first Murder of Crows set sold as soon as it went live, and got out, and I didn't even notice that I already had some stuff in my cart, so it will be an exciting surprise when it arrives!  And I just went back and grabbed the Sparklehorse Lipcraft and the two shadows that were resurrected from the very first VC (I was hoping for everything from that collection, but I'll take what I can get!). 

And that's the end of my NM Black Friday spree -- and, really, my BF shopping, period.  I might go to Target after work tomorrow night, but that's just because it's conveniently located downtown a few blocks from my bus stop, and the monsters need kitty treats.  It's more of an errand that happens to fall on BF, not a special trip made because it's a bonkers huge shopping day.  I'm seriously tempted by the GCC tins being brought back, but they'll probably be sold out before I get up, and I really only want clamshells of their stuff anyway.

In unrelated news, ooh, the Customer Appreciation shades are on GDE's Storenvy site already (they go live on January 12th, if I recall correctly), and I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on Pass the Bubbly!  And I have a feeling Lost Horizon is going to give Juicy Mango a run for its orange-with-a-gorgeous-sheen money.  I *would* say I'm antsy for Rose City, but I already have my jar living in my rotation box.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 28, 2014)

I honest to god have no clue what i ordered from NM.

I got the first round. Then put in a second order and I think I ordered a lot but I have had a lot of alcohol so I'm not entirely sure what happened. But apparently I have quite a large order coming! And I know I snagged some true blood stuff so yay!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am literally in tears - due a series of unfortunate events, I don't have access to funds. So, no Murder of Crows for me. I'll pick up the free gift and take advantage of the 40% off but I really wanted that set. Oh well, that's life, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Checky zee PMs


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

I ordered basically all the Black Friday things from NM... Crows set, Santa Kisser set, all the True Blood shadows, the 3 VC shadows, 2 lipcrafts... So excited to get it all!!!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 28, 2014)

Butter toki sale if anyone is intersted


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

The only black friday thing I snagged, makeup-wise, was two of the "Mystery Packs" from GDE, they went so fast and I was so excited to finally be around for something cool. I'm a sucker for anything mystery!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Checky zee PMs


You beat me. @@Shalott, you know I got you. I can buy a set right now (there's 25 left). @@BSquared, did you get one or should I grab it?


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You beat me. @@Shalott, you know I got you. I can buy a set right now (there's 25 left). @@BSquared, did you get one or should I grab it?


Hey I ordered one of these sets just a minute ago but I'm confused on the pricing. The website says: _(Listed price of $16.67 is set as such to compensate for the 40% off sale coupon code, making it $10 for this set of five mini sized shadows) __It charged me $16.67...not $10. I've never ordered from them before so I'm slightly confused._


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Hey I ordered one of these sets just a minute ago but I'm confused on the pricing. The website says: _(Listed price of $16.67 is set as such to compensate for the 40% off sale coupon code, making it $10 for this set of five mini sized shadows) __It charged me $16.67...not $10. I've never ordered from them before so I'm slightly confused._


There was a 40% off coupon code that brought it down to $10. 

I'd email them &amp; just let them know you missed the code. It sounds like there were a lot of people who forgot to put it in.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 28, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Hey I ordered one of these sets just a minute ago but I'm confused on the pricing. The website says: _(Listed price of $16.67 is set as such to compensate for the 40% off sale coupon code, making it $10 for this set of five mini sized shadows) __It charged me $16.67...not $10. I've never ordered from them before so I'm slightly confused._


There's a 40% off discount code on their Facebook page "thisarethis" is the code


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> There's a 40% off discount code on their Facebook page "thisarethis" is the code


Ahh great  :angry:


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm just going to cut my loss on the NM order I suppose. I sneaked my Geek Chic order in..I am SO excited about the new Hunger Games collection


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 28, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I'm just going to cut my loss on the NM order I suppose. I sneaked my Geek Chic order in..I am SO excited about the new Hunger Games collection


Email them.  Lots of people forgot to hit the recalculate button after they entered the code and the discount did not apply.  They have said they will fix it for anyone who emails.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Email them.  Lots of people forgot to hit the recalculate button after they entered the code and the discount did not apply.  They have said they will fix it for anyone who emails.


I went ahead and emailed them. Thank you lovely ladies for telling me to email them. I always feel like a pest when I email companies...


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohemgee you ladies are sooo kind! That is why I love this forum! :hugs3:   Luckily, once I got off the phone doing damage control (bless those mean CS agents who have to work holidays) I was still able to pick up the MoC second round! Final damage looks like this:

Murder of Crows

1x Krampus Kisser

1x Autumn Flower mini

1x Mother &amp; Earth mini

1x Water &amp; Intuition mini

1x November COTM mini

And Cermet and Paech GWP. :w00t:   Now all I have to do is wake up at 7am for the Alchemic Muse specials and I am good to go. :laughno:


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 28, 2014)

I managed to snag the Murder of Crows set as well! Also picked up the Santa Kissers Trio and a past VC eye shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ohemgee you ladies are sooo kind! That is why I love this forum! :hugs3:   Luckily, once I got off the phone doing damage control (bless those mean CS agents who have to work holidays) I was still able to pick up the MoC second round! Final damage looks like this:
> 
> Murder of Crows
> 
> ...


that comes automatically with the purchase, yes?    I got the murder of crows, mother &amp; earth, water &amp; intuition and Sparkle Horse gloss


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

Hmm...  GCC has the Witchcraft &amp; Wizards *and* Awesome Mix tins (and Timey Wimey, but I have the whole set -- including discontinued shades -- in full-size, so I'll pass on that one) still available.  *So* tempting to get them both.  No.  I will back away slowly and get neither of them.  For GCC, clamshells only.  The colors themselves are not LE, and I got the Sherlock and Walking Dead tins when they launched and rarely use them.  It's time to go to work anyway.  This is A Sign to not order.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that comes automatically with the purchase, yes?    I got the murder of crows, mother &amp; earth, water &amp; intuition and Sparkle Horse gloss


Yes with order $10+


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm...  GCC has the Witchcraft &amp; Wizards *and* Awesome Mix tins (and Timey Wimey, but I have the whole set -- including discontinued shades -- in full-size, so I'll pass on that one) still available.  *So* tempting to get them both.  No.  I will back away slowly and get neither of them.  For GCC, clamshells only.  The colors themselves are not LE, and I got the Sherlock and Walking Dead tins when they launched and rarely use them.  It's time to go to work anyway.  This is A Sign to not order.


I want that witchcraft and wizardry set so badly! BUT, if I'm going to pay my bills, I really can't buy anything else, I just did the remainder of my christmas shopping and I'm broke for the week, now. Bummer.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, a lot of people forgot to enter the code. On the FB page, they said that anyone who forgot should email them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that comes automatically with the purchase, yes?    I got the murder of crows, mother &amp; earth, water &amp; intuition and Sparkle Horse gloss


 Yep, with $10 or more, and I was so bummed I was going to miss out!

... I'm awake at 7 only to discover I did the EST to PST difference wrong and I didn't need to be up until 8am. Boo, hiss. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got one of the first 50 NM sets last night...got up for hello waffle and maaaan, those lipglosses and bags sold out fast! I had them in my cart and boom, sold out. I got one of the lip balms and one of the lipglosses. I also placed my first life's entropy order, snagging 3 lipsticks and the sample pack of animal sanctuary.

Kinda disappointed in only 10% off by shiro. Wanted the nic cage glosses but figure I can wait if it's only 10%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 28, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Got one of the first 50 NM sets last night...got up for hello waffle and maaaan, those lipglosses and bags sold out fast! I had them in my cart and boom, sold out. I got one of the lip balms and one of the lipglosses. I also placed my first life's entropy order, snagging 3 lipsticks and the sample pack of animal sanctuary.
> 
> Kinda disappointed in only 10% off by shiro. Wanted the nic cage glosses but figure I can wait if it's only 10%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think shiro never really does more than 10 or 15% off.  I think it's more for people who wanted the new femme fatale stuff at a discount, since I think some of it might have been LE.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 28, 2014)

Does the HW Kitty Collection full size come with custom art? Am i really about to spend $190 on it? I CAN'T. STOP IT, ME.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm super excited about Shiro carrying Femme Fatale! Any ordering is going to have to wait until probably next year, though, because SO BROKE.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Does the HW Kitty Collection full size come with custom art? Am i really about to spend $190 on it? I CAN'T. STOP IT, ME.


From the sneak peeks I think they do have the pics of the pets that inspired the names   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 28, 2014)

I was horribly ill last night/this morning, so I missed most of the things... which is probably for the best. I did use NM's coupon to order a bunch of the regular eyeshadows I'd been eyeing.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Does the HW Kitty Collection full size come with custom art? Am i really about to spend $190 on it? I CAN'T. STOP IT, ME.


 Yes, stop. Stop hesitating and get 'em!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Yes, stop. Stop hesitating and get 'em!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This thread has the best possible form of of peer pressure, if you ask me. :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I think shiro never really does more than 10 or 15% off.  I think it's more for people who wanted the new femme fatale stuff at a discount, since I think some of it might have been LE.


The discount did NOT apply to the Femme Fatale products.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 28, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Does the HW Kitty Collection full size come with custom art? Am i really about to spend $190 on it? I CAN'T. STOP IT, ME.


I was surprised at ho little I felt like I had to have.  Only 2 glosses, 1 balm, 5 shadows, and 2 blushes. The rest of the colors either didn't seem that unique to me or were things I would not wear.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 28, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> This thread has the best possible form of of peer pressure, if you ask me. :lol:


LOL! I think it's like a support group, too, since the "normals" (people who aren't obsessed with makeup/indie makeup- we need a really good word for these types, like "muggles") just don't seem to understand at all. I know a handful of girls who are really into makeup, but I don't know anyone who is *really* into makeup, and indie makeup especially. You guys GET me.



marigoldsue said:


> I was surprised at ho little I felt like I had to have.  Only 2 glosses, 1 balm, 5 shadows, and 2 blushes. The rest of the colors either didn't seem that unique to me or were things I would not wear.


Seriously, it's the idea of cats + cat art. It just speaks to me, haha! The Catssic Collection was even more so since it added a second passion into the mix. i think the only thing I would flip out over more is a TRUE, BIG Half-Life + Portal collection that isn't just blue and bright orange.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm... GCC has the Witchcraft &amp; Wizards *and* Awesome Mix tins (and Timey Wimey, but I have the whole set -- including discontinued shades -- in full-size, so I'll pass on that one) still available. *So* tempting to get them both. No. I will back away slowly and get neither of them. For GCC, clamshells only. The colors themselves are not LE, and I got the Sherlock and Walking Dead tins when they launched and rarely use them. It's time to go to work anyway. This is A Sign to not order.


So jealous about your Sherlock tins! I keep looking at that set and I almost pull the trigger, but I never do.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

I am giving into way too much indie-ness this weekend. I have now purchased the following:



Spoiler



Notoriously Morbid:

A Murder of Crows set (still haven't heard back about the code)

Geek Chic Cosmetics:
Ever in Your Favor- I just purchased all the shadow individually
Pretty Guardian shadow
Pumpkin King shadow
Hug Me shadow
The Troubles shadow
The Awesome Mix in the LE tin

My Pretty Zombie:
WTF Collection
mNg Collection
Injurious Collection
Husbandry Collection
Charnal House Splendors Collection
Butcher Shop Collection
Blue Period Collection

Sadly, GDE hasn't even released their sets yet and I know I will get those...SOMEONE HALP!


Edit: I received a refund from Notoriously Morbid for the difference without the promo code. That is so awesome of them to do that!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

Indies I ordered so far....

Notoriously Morbid

Murder of Crows set

Santa Kissers set

Sparkle Horse Lipcraft

Kiss &amp; Tell Lipcraft

All 5 minis for the DEADlove collection

Mother &amp; Earth

Autumn Flower

Water &amp; Intuition

Mother &amp; Earth

Cermet &amp; Paesh GWP
 

Life's Entropy

Complete Cosmos Collection (all 5 new lipsticks)

Chaos Lip Theory GWP

Glamour Doll Eyes

Mystery Bag

Hello Waffle

JK Meowling mirror


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 28, 2014)

Can someone please tell me when the GDE ESH goes live? I'm not part of the group on fB and if I miss it I will be so sad! Hopefully it's not till Monday...I won't have money until then


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 28, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Can someone please tell me when the GDE ESH goes live? I'm not part of the group on fB and if I miss it I will be so sad! Hopefully it's not till Monday...I won't have money until then


It's live right now on storenvy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Can someone please tell me when the GDE ESH goes live? I'm not part of the group on fB and if I miss it I will be so sad! Hopefully it's not till Monday...I won't have money until then


Sets are up now for $16 &amp; are limited to only 30 available per set. 

But she's releasing all the colors individually on Tuesday for $6 a piece.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Sets are sold out already!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

I decided to wait... There's other stuff coming out on Tuesday that I want to buy anyway &amp; there aren't any sets where I love all four colors, so it makes sense to buy individually.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

I got all 3 sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they sold out super fast though!


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm excited because I really wanted to get a set as a Christmas gift and I was able to grab it! I'll look Tuesday to decide if I need to get any individual colors for me.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 28, 2014)

I got Edward Scissorhands and Nightmare Before Christmas. I wanted Elf as well but I'm going to wait to pick up some individual colors.

My poor wallet is crying.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

I wanted the sets, but given my current financial situation I thought it best to wait. Paying the electric bill is a little more important, I've spent all my "fun money" this week!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's the damage so far:

*Notoriously Morbid*

Murder of Crows set
Santa Kissers set
Krumpus Kisser
Sparkle Horse Lipcraft
Kiss &amp; Tell Lipcraft
Quinn, Compton, and Northman minis
Mother &amp; Earth
Autumn Flower
Water &amp; Intuition
Cermet &amp; Paesh GWP
 
*Life's Entropy*
Brow Pomade in Medium Brown
COSMOS Lipstick set
 
*Hello Waffle*
2 Lip Glosses and 2 Lip Tints
Minis of the whole Kitty Kingdom collection
 
*Bath Sabbath*
3 Beard Oils for bf


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

Whoo hoo, my DarlingClandestine Shark Day order came! So fast! Everything smells divine, although I haven't put it on yet, and I love love love the bottle of Grace. It's beautiful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's the damage so far:
> 
> *Notoriously Morbid*
> 
> ...


did you ever knowwwwww that you're my heeeeeeero


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Indies I ordered so far....
> 
> Notoriously Morbid
> 
> ...


WHen your goodies come, can I come to your house for a grown up playdate?! I'll bring juice (wine?) and cookies?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> WHen your goodies come, can I come to your house for a grown up playdate?! I'll bring juice (wine?) and cookies?


Absolutely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Of all the things I have ordered over the last weeks, the thing I am most excited about is my main gift for my secret santee. i'm going to want to post a picture of it so badly but it would probably almost instantly give away who i got, haha. sigh.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone heard how much the box sets are going to be that are released Dec 2?

@@yousoldtheworld @ ps I am officially inviting myself to this cookie cosmetic party  :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it sad or proactive that I think I'm going to sit down tonight and plan out my NM purchases for next year because WHOO REUSABLE DISCOUNT CODE?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 28, 2014)

Whoo! Got a shipping notification for my Nov 17th Shiro order! *happy dances all over the place*


----------



## lovepink (Nov 28, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Of all the things I have ordered over the last weeks, the thing I am most excited about is my main gift for my secret santee. i'm going to want to post a picture of it so badly but it would probably almost instantly give away who i got, haha. sigh.


Maybe you just group PM all the people who are not your santee so everyone can share in the goodies!  Nevermind that would probably be what gives it away!  Guess we all have to be paitent until reveals.

Went to the store envy site to check out GDE and wow the Edward Scissorhands colors are so pretty!  i


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Maybe you just group PM all the people who are not your santee so everyone can share in the goodies!  Nevermind that would probably be what gives it away!  Guess we all have to be paitent until reveals.
> 
> Went to the store envy site to check out GDE and wow the Edward Scissorhands colors are so pretty!  i


Aren't they? I will definitely be getting the Edward colors and the Nightmare ones! And probably the Elf, too!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll just get a few of the GDE holiday colors:  He's an Angry Elf (because I have adored Peter Dinklage since _Living in Oblivion_, and I've been almost obsessed with him ever since that head tilt and hand wave that conveys his relationship to the deceased in the original _Death at a Funeral_.  DO NOT SEE THE REMAKE.  Yes, he's in the remake, too, but it's *horrible*), Simply Meant to Be (because I seem to be going through a taupe-with-sparkles phase), and Blend.Blend.Blend (because it looks like one of those colors where it looks *dramatically* different once you start working with it).  And maybe Isolated (because that's how I feel during the holidays).  And I might just pass these completely by.  Still debating.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 28, 2014)

The only thing I bought was a sample set of Aromaleigh's Sol Invictus collection, it was 25% off, I WANTS IT PRECIOUS, and if anyone bought it for me as part of an exchange, then I'll happily take two sets!  With the sale price, I had to add $1 to the cart to get to the minimum, so I also got a sample of Neurodivergent (one of the Autism Awareness shades!).

Very proud of my restraint, even though it's due more to a lack of funds than not liking stuff.  I want it all, but need to spend $ on the kiddos, not me!

(that being said, I got a shirt and 2 dresses for myself while BF shopping today.  The shirt was on clearance at Kohl's for $3.60, the dresses were $4.50 ea. from Goodwill.  NO REGRETS)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohhh, I was out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I didn't get the GDE ESH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ALWAYS miss the sets, and I wanted this one so bad. Ughhhhhh. so upset. Ehh I guess it's only an $8 difference.

Anyways, my BF told me he went to ulta and Sephora and picked me up a couple things. I have that to look forward too. I always cherish makeup that was a gift more. Especially since the thought he put into it.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

Picked up the rest of the Sol Invictus colors I wanted! Let me tell you it was painful narrowing them down, they are so gorgeous. I didn't think the GWP was going live until tomorrow, so I am glad she posted about it! That 25% off really helped - I'm bled dry by this point. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 29, 2014)

Totally bought hello waffles katpiss neverclean lip balm because of the name. Ha. Even my fiancé said I should buy it, which is a first....lol


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 29, 2014)

darling girl black friday flash sales have started! codes will be posted on the fb page, the sale runs from 9 am to 9 pm CST.

eta: there is a code, blacksaturday, that will work all day long for 15% off.  But other codes/deals may be posted and there is a section called black friday on the site with some new items.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 29, 2014)

also an update from hello waffle: she will only be having one flash sale, tmr at noon EST, use code BF20 for 20% off, valid for one hour.  I think the 15% off (code on the site) is still going on throughout the weekend.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooh, I got up this morning to discover a Hello Waffle charge has hit PayPal!  Whoo!  Visage time is drawing near!  I usually put each month's colors from indie subs away at when the following month's colors arrive, but I'm thinking I'm going to keep the blush from the November box in my rotation, maybe until it's gone (I have never *ever* used up an entire color product, so this will take *quite* a while!), or at least until March.  The shade name *is* Winter Rose, after all, and I was born in the middle of winter in the Rose City.

ETA:  I'm sitting here thinking, "Ooh, I can't wait until that goes on sale in just a few minutes!  I need to jump right on it so I don't miss it!"  But...  There's actually *not* anything I'm anxiously awaiting today.  NM is posting *something* today, but they specifically said it's not something LE.  It must be the gift certificate thing, which I would love to jump on, but, really, since I have to make the choice between NM and pizza today, I'm going with pizza.  I'm hoping there will be *some* sort of announcement about Visage, like theme hint, box composition, even just guest star, but there's nothing out there to indicate that this might happen.  I have no idea what I'm waiting for unless it's just leftover anticipation from Murder of Crows.  Yes, I was *so* anxious about that one that I'm *still* keyed up about possibly missing it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 29, 2014)

Any good indie sales today? I haven't ventured out much into indies besides some nail polish which I don't need anymore of.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 29, 2014)

So I have a problem (I think) with indie makeup. (besides the addiction)

I have been getting stys like crazy! I used to rarely get them and now they happen at least once a week and even on my bottom lash line. I switched my eye makeup out to new and it still happens. And then I realized it started happening around the same time I switched to indies. I wonder if the loose pigments have anything to do with it. It's something I can deal with (I like my indies too much to give them up) but it is uber annoying.

Does this happen to anyone else? Maybe it's an allergy. I am allergic to a lot of things, I wouldn't be surprised if this is just another thing added to the already long list.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 29, 2014)

Sucks that I'm getting charged for the December Visage and I still don't have my November one. Never fear, I've already been emailing her about it, and she's sending me another one, but probably not until Monday and by the time I get it, my December one probably won't be far behind.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like there are still a few of the Elf GDE sets up on Storenvy, if anyone is still interested. I couldn't resist, I love that movie so much and the colors look so pretty swatched.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Looks like there are still a few of the Elf GDE sets up on Storenvy, if anyone is still interested. I couldn't resist, I love that movie so much and the colors look so pretty swatched.


And the colors were suggested by our own @@trekkersangel!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhh I am awful, Darling Girl just had a flash sale with 28 percent off, and who can turn that down?? So I got minis of the Darling Grrl collection. How could I not??? There are shadows named after songs by Misfits, Dead Kennedys, Rancid? AHHHHHHH.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahhh I am awful, Darling Girl just had a flash sale with 28 percent off, and who can turn that down?? So I got minis of the Darling Grrl collection. How could I not??? There are shadows named after songs by Misfits, Dead Kennedys, Rancid? AHHHHHHH.


I love that collection.  How can you not with that inspiration???


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm holding off on buying anything more until after Secret Santa but I have been using my GDE "Feverish" sample this week and I absolutely need a full size.  Now I want so many of the collections.  I am also loving how pigmented the GDE shadows are.  You really get a bunch of different looks out of one shadow just because the colors build so well.  



mikaglam said:


> So I have a problem (I think) with indie makeup. (besides the addiction)
> I have been getting stys like crazy! I used to rarely get them and now they happen at least once a week and even on my bottom lash line. I switched my eye makeup out to new and it still happens. And then I realized it started happening around the same time I switched to indies. I wonder if the loose pigments have anything to do with it. It's something I can deal with (I like my indies too much to give them up) but it is uber annoying.
> Does this happen to anyone else? Maybe it's an allergy. I am allergic to a lot of things, I wouldn't be surprised if this is just another thing added to the already long list.


I haven't really had this problem and just recently started using indie shadows.  Do you use cleansing pads for your eyes?  It could be a cleanser or eye cream causing it.


----------



## kyxli (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been placing too many orders this weekend. I got the hot chocolate bar sampler set from sixteen92, the lip theory satins as well as some eyeshadow samples from life's entropy, and I also placed a $30 order from darling girl during one of the flash sales today. And I'm still planning on ordering from aromaleigh during their Monday deal, and maybe some perfume samples from solstice scents, since they just restocked today.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So I have a problem (I think) with indie makeup. (besides the addiction)
> 
> I have been getting stys like crazy! I used to rarely get them and now they happen at least once a week and even on my bottom lash line. I switched my eye makeup out to new and it still happens. And then I realized it started happening around the same time I switched to indies. I wonder if the loose pigments have anything to do with it. It's something I can deal with (I like my indies too much to give them up) but it is uber annoying.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else? Maybe it's an allergy. I am allergic to a lot of things, I wouldn't be surprised if this is just another thing added to the already long list.


Do you wear contacts?  If so what type (daily,weekly, 2 week, etc)?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So I have a problem (I think) with indie makeup. (besides the addiction)
> 
> I have been getting stys like crazy! I used to rarely get them and now they happen at least once a week and even on my bottom lash line. I switched my eye makeup out to new and it still happens. And then I realized it started happening around the same time I switched to indies. I wonder if the loose pigments have anything to do with it. It's something I can deal with (I like my indies too much to give them up) but it is uber annoying.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else? Maybe it's an allergy. I am allergic to a lot of things, I wouldn't be surprised if this is just another thing added to the already long list.


In the time since I have started wearing loose pigment shadows (about 6 months now) I have gotten two styes. That might not seem like a lot, but prior to that, I had gotten as many in five years... too early to tell if it is a coincidence but I wouldn't have thought of it had you not said this. And before anyone asks, although the products change often, all of my other routines stay the same, so no, I can't say for sure it is loose shadow having an effect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't wear contacts and my makeup remover has been a HG that I have been using prior, so I don't think thats what's causing it. I don't want to stop using my loose pigments to find out if that's the reason though. Love hurts.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 29, 2014)

argh so mad at usps.  It's been a week since my DC shark friday order was dropped off, and DC orders usually get to me in 2 days but I still don't have it.  Rant in spoiler.



Spoiler



 extremely annoyed with usps - they took forever to ship my DC shark friday order and then I asked them to hold the package at the post office so I could pick it up ASAP and they said they would try.  The reason I asked is at the university I go to, all packages get delivered to a central facility, even though I have a large mailbox and my building is secure, the door is always locked and only residents can get in.  The ppl that work at at the mailroom are undergrads who are away right now for Thanksgiving break, so the mailroom is closed. And the processing is not fast either, I have given up on getting things shipped express since it makes no difference. The packages can still be left in the room, they just won't be processed. So I called the local post office and asked for my package to be set aside so I could pick it up from the post office.  USPS was all "oh it's too complicated, there are so many packages, we'll try".  Well I have been checking the tracking since 8 am, and I checked my mailbox at 3 pm which is when the mail truck gets to my building and nothing. The tracking updated about an hour ago saying it has been delivered to the mailbox at 9am, but it is not in my mailbox.  I just hope that this is some new way of saying it's been left at the mailroom since I've never seen this message before.  I am just so pissed at USPS and the university for this stupid situation.  Most of the items in that order were LE and I just want to get my items safely   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for the long rant, but I just needed to vent and I know you ladies will understand being anxious and impatient when waiting for indie mail.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 29, 2014)

kyxli said:


> I've been placing too many orders this weekend. I got the hot chocolate bar sampler set from sixteen92, the lip theory satins as well as some eyeshadow samples from life's entropy, and I also placed a $30 order from darling girl during one of the flash sales today. And I'm still planning on ordering from aromaleigh during their Monday deal, and maybe some perfume samples from solstice scents, since they just restocked today.


If this will be your first order with Solstice Scents, don't forget you get an extra free sample.  All orders come with one free sample and you will see a drop down box at checkout where you can pick the scent you want.  But if it is your first order, make a note in the comments section that you would like your first order freebie to be _____ scent.  If you don't ask for it you only get the one sample.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 29, 2014)

I have been good and resisted any sales today. I purchased a couple of Savor soaps for my mom for a Christmas yesterday and got a shipping notice and partial shipping refund today, so that's good news.

I also sent an email to Debaucherous Bath since, surprise, surprise, my shipping has not updated. We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 29, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I have been good and resisted any sales today. I purchased a couple of Savor soaps for my mom for a Christmas yesterday and got a shipping notice and partial shipping refund today, so that's good news.
> 
> I also sent an email to Debaucherous Bath since, surprise, surprise, my shipping has not updated. We'll see what happens with that.


Oh man, I feel you. I was finally able to file a claim with Etsy, which I did, still not a single note. So on Tuesday I will be able to "escalate" my Etsy claim, and I am also going to file a dispute with PayPal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hate to think poorly of anyone, but it honesty feels like she is ignoring my attempts at communication out of spite. Otherwise, why wouldn't a business owner at least reply to you with some sort of false promise/indication they are working on the problem? I am seriously baffled.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 29, 2014)

The stuff I ordered from GDE and Fyrinnae shipped!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2014)

I was tempted by Savor but I am absolutely NOT allowing myself to buy anything right now, at least until my mountain of orders come in, ha.

Still consistently impressed with how quickly GDE ships, every time. Vee is a magician or something.


----------



## kyxli (Nov 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If this will be your first order with Solstice Scents, don't forget you get an extra free sample.  All orders come with one free sample and you will see a drop down box at checkout where you can pick the scent you want.  But if it is your first order, make a note in the comments section that you would like your first order freebie to be _____ scent.  If you don't ask for it you only get the one sample.


I didn't know that, thanks for the info! This will be my first order, so I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was tempted by Savor but I am absolutely NOT allowing myself to buy anything right now, at least until my mountain of orders come in, ha.
> 
> Still consistently impressed with how quickly GDE ships, every time. Vee is a magician or something.


I heard that! I ordered yesterday at 6pm central time and I got my shipping notification tonight at 7 pm. 

Does anyone know if you get the gift with purchase for November if we order through store envy?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I heard that! I ordered yesterday at 6pm central time and I got my shipping notification tonight at 7 pm.
> 
> Does anyone know if you get the gift with purchase for November if we order through store envy?


As long as it's over $10!  I forgot about this on my last round of ordering.  It was during the anniversary GWP crush, and you did *not* get the monthly GWP on those orders, but you could add it on for $3.  Now I have two Poodles:  One I got for half the usual price of a full-sized jar ordered from the standalone site and one I got for free with my Storenvy order, and I received both of them in the same package because Vee combined the orders for me.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> As long as it's over $10!  I forgot about this on my last round of ordering.  It was during the anniversary GWP crush, and you did *not* get the monthly GWP on those orders, but you could add it on for $3.  Now I have two Poodles:  One I got for half the usual price of a full-sized jar ordered from the standalone site and one I got for free with my Storenvy order, and I received both of them in the same package because Vee combined the orders for me.


Oh thank the lord. I really wanted Poodle but I think I am going to wait till a later date to order the box sets and the new collections. I had a nightmare last night that my wallet murdered me  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> As long as it's over $10!  I forgot about this on my last round of ordering.  It was during the anniversary GWP crush, and you did *not* get the monthly GWP on those orders, but you could add it on for $3.  Now I have two Poodles:  One I got for half the usual price of a full-sized jar ordered from the standalone site and one I got for free with my Storenvy order, and I received both of them in the same package because Vee combined the orders for me.





KaitlinKolors said:


> I heard that! I ordered yesterday at 6pm central time and I got my shipping notification tonight at 7 pm.
> 
> Does anyone know if you get the gift with purchase for November if we order through store envy?


Actually if what you ordered yesterday was one of the holiday sets it will not come with the Nov GWP per Vee's post on FB.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Actually if what you ordered yesterday was one of the holiday sets it will not come with the Nov GWP per Vee's post on FB.


Well...dang. I guess I will just have to order $10 worth of stuff tonight so I can get that color

I don't have a Facebook so there's no real way for me to keep up with her business. She hardly ever posts on Instagram.


----------



## marigoldsue (Nov 30, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Well...dang. I guess I will just have to order $10 worth of stuff tonight so I can get that color
> 
> I don't have a Facebook so there's no real way for me to keep up with her business. She hardly ever posts on Instagram.


If you haven't received shipping yet, pop her an email.  She would probably let you purchase it and add it to your current order.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> If you haven't received shipping yet, pop her an email.  She would probably let you purchase it and add it to your current order.


I received my shipping confirmation today. If I don't end up getting it it's no big deal.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Actually if what you ordered yesterday was one of the holiday sets it will not come with the Nov GWP per Vee's post on FB.


Whoops, that's right.  Since I wasn't chasing those, I completely forgot about the exception with the sets!



KaitlinKolors said:


> Well...dang. I guess I will just have to order $10 worth of stuff tonight so I can get that color
> 
> I don't have a Facebook so there's no real way for me to keep up with her business. She hardly ever posts on Instagram.


I use Facebook pretty much only for information on indies.  There are quite a few indies that have Facebook-private-fan-group-only specials -- like the GDE anniversary GWP -- that they specifically ask *not* be shared in public places like Instagram, Reddit, or here.  They don't even post the specials to their own regular public Facebook pages.  I don't think there's a snowball's chance in hell I would have managed to snag a sub for the Vanishing Cabinet if it hadn't been opened early that first month just for Crypt members.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoops, that's right.  Since I wasn't chasing those, I completely forgot about the exception with the sets!
> 
> I use Facebook pretty much only for information on indies.  There are quite a few indies that have Facebook-private-fan-group-only specials -- like the GDE anniversary GWP -- that they specifically ask *not* be shared in public places like Instagram, Reddit, or here.  They don't even post the specials to their own regular public Facebook pages.  I don't think there's a snowball's chance in hell I would have managed to snag a sub for the Vanishing Cabinet if it hadn't been opened early that first month just for Crypt members.


Seeing as how I cannot control my indie (really, all makeup in general) addiction, it is probably for the best that I don't see secret deals and whatnot haha


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking I'll just get a few of the GDE holiday colors:  He's an Angry Elf (because I have adored Peter Dinklage since _Living in Oblivion_, and I've been almost obsessed with him ever since that head tilt and hand wave that conveys his relationship to the deceased in the original _Death at a Funeral_.  DO NOT SEE THE REMAKE.  Yes, he's in the remake, too, but it's *horrible*), Simply Meant to Be (because I seem to be going through a taupe-with-sparkles phase), and Blend.Blend.Blend (because it looks like one of those colors where it looks *dramatically* different once you start working with it).  And maybe Isolated (because that's how I feel during the holidays).  And I might just pass these completely by.  Still debating.


The original Death at a Funeral is amazing. Have you seen The Station Agent? Bobby Cannavale is one of my favorite underrated actors, and he and Peter have such a wonderful bromance in that film.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ugh. I have concluded that anything with amber in it is not for me. I finally used a sample of rapunzel by midsummers dream that I received in my I+a sub and maaaan I have a headache. Here's hoping the 2 scents I ordered from bpal go ok...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Ugh. I have concluded that anything with amber in it is not for me. I finally used a sample of rapunzel by midsummers dream that I received in my I+a sub and maaaan I have a headache. Here's hoping the 2 scents I ordered from bpal go ok...


Which BPALs did you order?  Amber pretty much always turns straight to baby powder on me, but every once in a while, I find a BPAL amber that is okay.  Of course, I can't think of any of them at the moment.  Also, sometimes it's the specific kind or color of [insert note here] that causes problems for me.  Like musk or sandalwood.  White = STABBITY PAIN.  Red = *love*.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Which BPALs did you order? Amber pretty much always turns straight to baby powder on me, but every once in a while, I find a BPAL amber that is okay. Of course, I can't think of any of them at the moment. Also, sometimes it's the specific kind or color of [insert note here] that causes problems for me. Like musk or sandalwood. White = STABBITY PAIN. Red = *love*.


I ordered Snow White and strawberry something...I rechecked the description and neither say amber, but we will see.

I could deal with baby powder but amber tends to go musky and cloying on me. It's weird, I'm not normally scent sensitive...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I ordered Snow White and strawberry something...I rechecked the description and neither say amber, but we will see.
> 
> I could deal with baby powder but amber tends to go musky and cloying on me. It's weird, I'm not normally scent sensitive...


Okay, you're safe from amber with those.  Snow White is not amber.  At all.  If I recall correctly, most people get a faintly coconut-almond-white floral thing (but not in a foodie way) out of it.  It reacts *very* poorly with my body chemistry (plastic almonds!  Be jealous!), *and* it's a very white scent, which means BOTTLED PAIN, so I don't wear it, but it is one of the Lab's most popular Yules.  And Strawberry Sufganiyot is going to be all foodie, all the time.  Sufganiyot is basically a doughnut, so this one will be strawberry jelly doughnut. 

And in unrelated news, I just pulled my Christmas shadows together to rotate through this month, and, wow, I have a lot more than I realized!  Three NM discontinued Dark Christmas Dream shadows (I'm planning on picking the rest up next year), last year's GDE Cyber Monday GWP bag (Naughty List, Staching Through the Snow, and Snow Day.  I also have the blush, still sealed up!), the December GDE OTM (Christmas Calories Don't Count and Mistletoe Makeout), and the Daily Lovelies Harry Potter collection (because Harry Potter is a Christmas series to me).  And that's just the shadows I currently have!  That's not counting whatever seasonal magic my subs will be bringing!  I have a box for Halloween stuff already set up for next year so I don't have to hunt everything down.  I think I might have to start a Christmas box, too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2014)

I've placed my first indie makeup order ever, so now I feel like i can join in and post hahahah  :hehe:

@ enabled me into placing a life's entropy order - so I got 4 lip theory samples and 3 eye shadow samples.

honestly i've been wanting to branch out forever so i need to start reading up in here some more!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

Whoo!  Welcome to the sparkly side, @@kawaiimeows!  One of us!  One of us!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2014)

I may or may not have creeped on some elfter wishlists and started liking facebook pages of indie brands that are new to me, if I don't do that I'll just totally forget about them so I use facebook as my online window shopping of sorts hahah.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2014)

After much waivering I picked up Plasma and Milky Way from life's entropy. Now to wait on the 30+ day TAT


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> After much waivering I picked up Plasma and Milky Way from life's entropy. Now to wait on the 30+ day TAT


But they're going to be such a pleasant surprise when you get them!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I may or may not have creeped on some elfter wishlists and started liking facebook pages of indie brands that are new to me, if I don't do that I'll just totally forget about them so I use facebook as my online window shopping of sorts hahah.


Argh, Facebook drives me insane because no matter how much I like, follow, comment and like comments, it refuses to show me the majority of the indie shops on my wall. The only ones I see consistently are Darling Clandestine, Black Violet and the NM Customer Crypt. I missed a bunch of BF stuff from some other brands because nothing shows up, and I have to remember to actually look up the page. &lt;_&lt; I really wanted to pick up some goodies from Darling Girl but I missed all the sales.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

I saw that LE's TAT has made her decide to make that Cosmos lipstick collection available until the end of January!  I'm trying to decide whether to try the lipsticks out (I'm seriously coveting Supernova, which is super bizarre because it's precisely the sort of color I've avoided for decades) or just stick to the lip theories (I fell in love with the formula thanks to the first Hello Waffle Visage box) and play with mixtures.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, Facebook drives me insane because no matter how much I like, follow, comment and like comments, it refuses to show me the majority of the indie shops on my wall. The only ones I see consistently are Darling Clandestine, Black Violet and the NM Customer Crypt. I missed a bunch of BF stuff from some other brands because nothing shows up, and I have to remember to actually look up the page. &lt;_&lt; I really wanted to pick up some goodies from Darling Girl but I missed all the sales.


Ive noticed this too and it annoys me so much because I know its about the $$$ for Facebook! For certain brands I really wanna make sure I don't miss I set it so I get notifications whenever they post something.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Ive noticed this too and it annoys me so much because I know its about the $$$ for Facebook! For certain brands I really wanna make sure I don't miss I set it so I get notifications whenever they post something.


Oh, good idea! I hadn't thought of that! *runs to FB*


----------



## booperz (Nov 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, Facebook drives me insane because no matter how much I like, follow, comment and like comments, it refuses to show me the majority of the indie shops on my wall. The only ones I see consistently are Darling Clandestine, Black Violet and the NM Customer Crypt. I missed a bunch of BF stuff from some other brands because nothing shows up, and I have to remember to actually look up the page. &lt;_&lt; I really wanted to pick up some goodies from Darling Girl but I missed all the sales.


The gift certificates are still 20% off but the caveat is that you can only use it when DG reopens in January. So for $25, you'll get a certificate for $30, $50 spent, you get $60 and so forth. She closes tonight!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

Even though NM's current TaT drives me bonkers, I still had to order!  I placed an order on 11/3, didn't get shipping til 11/25, and tracking still just shows "Electronic Info Received".  I'm hoping that's a USPS issue and it just gets delivered soon!  

And then... the Black Friday sale!  I thought I'd missed it (and the GWP!) but she posted a few hours ago that she's still running the sale through tonight, and who can pass up 40% off?  So I got 2 Lipcrafts (Sparkle Horse and Kiss &amp; Tell) and 3 eyeshadows (Walkin' on Sunshine, Give Me $20!, and Cry Wolf Cry).  Hoping there's still some Cermet &amp; Paesh GWP's by the time she packs up my order!

The only thing I really wish is that there were better descriptions/swatches of the Lipcrafts.  Cachtice is GORGEOUS, but looks completely different from the online description.  I was able to find some swatches/on-the-lip pics of Kiss &amp; Tell (I wouldn't have bought it without some pics of ladies wearing it, the description doesn't sound like something I'd wear), but I'm buying Sparkle Horse on faith (and the cool name).

I also may have gone completely insane and purchased the sample set of Sol Invictus from Aromaleigh, but that's neither here nor there.  (I just wish I could afford the $78 for the full set!)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Hoping there's still some Cermet &amp; Paesh GWP's by the time she packs up my order!


Did she post a preview of this?  I have no clue what Cermet &amp; Paesh is, so I don't have any idea what the GWP could look like -- or even what kind of product it is (lip color?  Blush?  Shadow?).

And, yeah, Kiss &amp; Tell looks *nothing* like the swatch.  I only ordered it because I'm a completist, and I *needed* it since I had the rest of the set.  I've gotten to the point where I just order all of the indies regardless of the swatch, though, because they all seem to look completely different.  All brands, all shades, all products.  I look at it as an adventure, though:  What magical surprise awaits me upon application?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 30, 2014)

booperz said:


> The gift certificates are still 20% off but the caveat is that you can only use it when DG reopens in January. So for $25, you'll get a certificate for $30, $50 spent, you get $60 and so forth. She closes tonight!


Ehh, I actually wasn't going to spend that much. Just $10 so I could get the GWP as well...

And @@meaganola there is definitely a preview of Cermet and Paesh somewhere, but I can't remember where I saw it - it is a shadow, I want to say with a grey/taupe base, but I could be mis-remembering. Cermet and Paesh are Kermit and Peach, Italian Greyhounds that belong to the YouTube personality Jenna Marbles. They have a really cute/funny video called "This are This", a sequel to the original video with Kermit called "What are This?" I think it is great, but probably not everyone's cup of tea, ha ha. :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah!  I found it!  Laura posted it on her Instagram, but I have to go to my aunt's right this minute, so I can't post it here yet because I don't have enough time to figure out how to do that at the moment.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

@@meaganola the second I saw it I thought it would go amazingly with GDE's Poodles!  I'm not a *huge* Jenna Marbles fan, but she is hilarious, and now I have to go watch those videos because it took me reading every single comment on this post to even get the reference. (it's also the source of the 40% off code "thisarethis", apparently.  Who knew?*)







*everyone but me, of course!


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Did she post a preview of this?  I have no clue what Cermet &amp; Paesh is, so I don't have any idea what the GWP could look like -- or even what kind of product it is (lip color?  Blush?  Shadow?).


I swear I saw a swatch _somewhere_ and it was a greyish shadow? But I can't find it now. I'll keep looking.

edit: Man, I'm clearly having problems refreshing for new posts tonight. Glad you found it!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 30, 2014)

Ohh, lovely, that swatch is even prettier than I remembered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely happy that I was able to get my order (s) in!


----------



## snl (Nov 30, 2014)

I ordered from Baroque and Life's Entropy for the first time and used StoreEnvy. I've only received the one email from Store Envy, should I receive one from the individual shops?

Also, I've been trying to talk myself out of Solstice Scents all day. Maybe the thought of Cyber Monday can help, haha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2014)

snl said:


> I ordered from Baroque and Life's Entropy for the first time and used StoreEnvy. I've only received the one email from Store Envy, should I receive one from the individual shops?
> 
> Also, I've been trying to talk myself out of Solstice Scents all day. Maybe the thought of Cyber Monday can help, haha


Did your checkout email have both orders, or just one store?


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 30, 2014)

I almost forgot to make a November order to get Poodles! So glad I saw you ladies talking about it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, since I saw that GWP from NM, I had to place another small order to get it. Even though I swore I was done. I need to punch myself in the face. 

Got 4 mini shadows and a Coffin Kisser (the pumpkin one!) When all of these orders start rolling in, I'm going to have to do the "close your eyes and grab" thing to choose what to wear each day, lord!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

But, both that one (I forget the name, after the two dogs?) and Poodles are much needed in my collection...as far as indies go, I always gravitate toward the bright colors so it'll be good to have a couple more neutralish shades. Justifying this to myself, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> But, both that one (I forget the name, after the two dogs?) and Poodles are much needed in my collection...as far as indies go, I always gravitate toward the bright colors so it'll be good to have a couple more neutralish shades. Justifying this to myself, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even if you just purchase samples (I'm trying to get free shipping) that add up to $10 will you still get poodles...I know it's probably an obvious yes but I really want poodles and want to make sure I get it

WELL okay their store is closed to sales right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Even if you just purchase samples (I'm trying to get free shipping) that add up to $10 will you still get poodles...I know it's probably an obvious yes but I really want poodles and want to make sure I get it
> 
> WELL okay their store is closed to sales right now.


I have purchased the sample jars and gotten GWPs before...never get the baggies (I hate them, I make such a mess with them) but I imagine they're the same.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, since I saw that GWP from NM, I had to place another small order to get it. Even though I swore I was done. I need to punch myself in the face.
> 
> Got 4 mini shadows and a Coffin Kisser (the pumpkin one!) When all of these orders start rolling in, I'm going to have to do the "close your eyes and grab" thing to choose what to wear each day, lord!


I used the Pumpkin's Crazy Grin Coffin Kisser today.  It's amazing.  I could smell pumpkin and spices for like an hour afterwards.  BEST THING EVAR.  

Now that I've seen the video, I feel like getting Cermet and Paesh is totally justified.  I need to watch more Jenna Marbles.  And no punching yourself in the face!  It'll ruin your makeup. (Also, which 4 minis did you get?)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> But, both that one (I forget the name, after the two dogs?) and Poodles are much needed in my collection...as far as indies go, I always gravitate toward the bright colors so it'll be good to have a couple more neutralish shades. Justifying this to myself, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never thought I would say this, but it's definitely nice to have neutrals once in a while! I also like to go OH HAI CLOWN COLOR on my lids and then a nice neutral shimmery shade on the browbone.  I need to be able to keep my entire morning routine -- makeup, hair, brush teeth, get dressed -- down to around twenty minutes, and this approach really works for me.

But heads up on the GDE GWP:  There won't be one tomorrow due to the Cyber Monday sale.  The December one will be released on Tuesday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I used the Pumpkin's Crazy Grin Coffin Kisser today.  It's amazing.  I could smell pumpkin and spices for like an hour afterwards.  BEST THING EVAR.
> 
> Now that I've seen the video, I feel like getting Cermet and Paesh is totally justified.  I need to watch more Jenna Marbles.  And no punching yourself in the face!  It'll ruin your makeup. (Also, which 4 minis did you get?)


I'm so excited to hear that! I have a "thing" for pumpkin, and I've been stalking all the indie perfume makers for all of their pumpkin related scents this year, baha...but I have no pumpkin lip balms!

I got a random few (because I already have two collections on their way to me). Wanted a couple of duochromes, the color of the month, and one of the leftovers from the VC...picked:

Give me $20!

Walkin' on Sunshine

Silent Samurai

Yellow Moon

I totally would have grabbed Water &amp; Intuition and a couple of the DeadLove colors, but I didn't see that the black friday things were still up until I'd placed the order. Oh well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I never thought I would say this, but it's definitely nice to have neutrals once in a while! I also like to go OH HAI CLOWN COLOR on my lids and then a nice neutral shimmery shade on the browbone.  I need to be able to keep my entire morning routine -- makeup, hair, brush teeth, get dressed -- down to around twenty minutes, and this approach really works for me.
> 
> But heads up on the GDE GWP:  There won't be one tomorrow due to the Cyber Monday sale.  The December one will be released on Tuesday.


I have just learned to wear and like some neutrals this year! Since I started a new job in August, working in a classroom, I thought it'd be good to mellow out my rainbow colors once in a while I still love my colors best of all but I'm learning to combine them with neutrals, and it's nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2014)

Doesn't Vee usually list the leftover GWPs for sale after the month is over? I swear I have purchased previous month's GWPs before. 

Because I want to grab an extra Poodles and totally forgot to do it before the store closed.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm so excited to hear that! I have a "thing" for pumpkin, and I've been stalking all the indie perfume makers for all of their pumpkin related scents this year, baha...but I have no pumpkin lip balms!
> 
> I got a random few (because I already have two collections on their way to me). Wanted a couple of duochromes, the color of the month, and one of the leftovers from the VC...picked:
> 
> ...


But lord, now I'm eyeballing Quinn and Compton. NO SELF. NO.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> The original Death at a Funeral is amazing. Have you seen The Station Agent? Bobby Cannavale is one of my favorite underrated actors, and he and Peter have such a wonderful bromance in that film.


I love The Station Agent!  We found it randomly on Netflix and I'm so glad we watched it.  It's one of those indie movies that is just really good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Doesn't Vee usually list the leftover GWPs for sale after the month is over? I swear I have purchased previous month's GWPs before.
> 
> Because I want to grab an extra Poodles and totally forgot to do it before the store closed.


Yes, if there are any leftover she lists them on the GWP page, here: http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=index&amp;cPath=130


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

BTW, Edgar is really enjoying MUT tonight, bahaha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

...well, I don't know why he's upside down...this uploader is so weird. BUT ANYWAY. I'm blaming the fact that I can't stop buying things on him.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I never thought I would say this, but it's definitely nice to have neutrals once in a while! I also like to go OH HAI CLOWN COLOR on my lids and then a nice neutral shimmery shade on the browbone.  I need to be able to keep my entire morning routine -- makeup, hair, brush teeth, get dressed -- down to around twenty minutes, and this approach really works for me.
> 
> But heads up on the GDE GWP:  There won't be one tomorrow due to the Cyber Monday sale.  The December one will be released on Tuesday.


I went ahead and bought "bat queen" and "katie's storm" so I'll get Poodle. I did NOT need anymore makeup but I had to have Poodle...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

I was thinking about Bat Queen, too! But, I don't need it. Maybe I'll get lucky and it'll be in one o fmy mystery bags!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld shadow twinsies!!! We both got Give Me $20 and Walkin' on Sunshine! WE CAN DO LOOKS TOGETHER!!! :hugs3: 

@@KaitlinKolors you are going to *love* Katie's Storm! It is a perfect neutral! And it will look fabulous with Poodle!

I did a look on Thanksgiving with the Nov OTM &amp; COTM (Poodles, Food Coma, and If Lying Was A Crime on my eyes, Hot For Teacher as my blush, and mixed More Pie Please with clear gloss for my lips.) It was fabulous. I LOVE Food Coma!

UGH. re-edit for sideways photo:



Spoiler


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 30, 2014)

@ I really like the lipstick! And when I first saw the picture, you reminded me of Clark Griswold's daughter in Christmas Vacation (which I'm watching right now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

Juliette Lewis! haha. I met her once when her band (yes, she has/had one) played with my friend's band.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

THat looks so so so pretty and I love the lipstick too!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Super exciting MUT heads up, gang:  We're going to be moving this thread to its own digs!  Indies are going to be getting their own forum, so we'll be able to create separate threads for specific brands, product types, specials, subs, etc.!  It's going to make it *much* easier to keep track of everything.  More information will be posted once the remodeling dust settles, but I wanted to give everyone the heads up.  I feel like my baby is growing up!  When I started this thread, I hoped that I would find a handful of like-minded people to chat with every few days, and now it's a mere five months later, and we have well over two hundred pages and enough *stuff* going on to warrant breaking things down into more manageable chunks..  Group hug, everyone!

(And if you notice other things moving around, mainly in the subs section, this is why.  We'll be posting redirect information, but if you are used to going to a specific place to get to your favorite threads, they may have relocated to their own brand new forum, so the route you used to take to get there might not work any more.)


----------



## snl (Dec 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Did your checkout email have both orders, or just one store?


Both orders. 

I don't know what I was reading that put this into my head, but figured I'd ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Super exciting MUT heads up, gang:  We're going to be moving this thread to its own digs!  Indies are going to be getting their own forum, so we'll be able to create separate threads for specific brands, product types, specials, subs, etc.!  It's going to make it *much* easier to keep track of everything.  More information will be posted once the remodeling dust settles, but I wanted to give everyone the heads up.  I feel like my baby is growing up!  When I started this thread, I hoped that I would find a handful of like-minded people to chat with every few days, and now it's a mere five months later, and we have well over two hundred pages and enough *stuff* going on to warrant breaking things down into more manageable chunks..  Group hug, everyone!
> 
> (And if you notice other things moving around, mainly in the subs section, this is why.  We'll be posting redirect information, but if you are used to going to a specific place to get to your favorite threads, they may have relocated to their own brand new forum, so the route you used to take to get there might not work any more.)


YAY! So exciting!!! *happy dance*


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Super exciting MUT heads up, gang:  We're going to be moving this thread to its own digs!  Indies are going to be getting their own forum, so we'll be able to create separate threads for specific brands, product types, specials, subs, etc.!  It's going to make it *much* easier to keep track of everything.  More information will be posted once the remodeling dust settles, but I wanted to give everyone the heads up.  I feel like my baby is growing up!  When I started this thread, I hoped that I would find a handful of like-minded people to chat with every few days, and now it's a mere five months later, and we have well over two hundred pages and enough *stuff* going on to warrant breaking things down into more manageable chunks..  Group hug, everyone!
> 
> (And if you notice other things moving around, mainly in the subs section, this is why.  We'll be posting redirect information, but if you are used to going to a specific place to get to your favorite threads, they may have relocated to their own brand new forum, so the route you used to take to get there might not work any more.)


That will be really, really nice! I can't tell you how many times I've tried to look for something in this thread only to have it lost forever, and being able to talk about different brands individually will be awesome, too!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh, hi, check out the shiny new playground! I went ahead and moved this thread now even though I don't have time to start new threads or move posts if necessary, so have at it, gang! Please feel free to create threads and needed/desired, or feel free to keep general discussion here!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it ok if I go ahead and make a thread for the NM VC? Or was someone else planning to?

Would we want a new thread for each month? Or make it all one big thread? Because there isn't too much talk on it?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Is it ok if I go ahead and make a thread for the NM VC? Or was someone else planning to?
> 
> Would we want a new thread for each month? Or make it all one big thread? Because there isn't too much talk on it?


Go for it! Based on the traffic in the GDE OTM threads, I'm thinking one thread for all months would be good. We can always reassess things later.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 1, 2014)

Definitely one thread for now.  Can anyone else think of an indie sub that needs its own thread?


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Definitely one thread for now.  Can anyone else think of an indie sub that needs its own thread?


maybe HW visage?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh. I finally put money in my account to take advantage of the Nm sale, and I go to order and it only lets me put one thing in my cart at a time.


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 1, 2014)

I love indie customer service! As I think I've mentioned one or thirty times, I really love HoG's The Horseman, but I discovered it right at the end of the Fall stocking. I e-mailed Matt and he found me the last Horseman pumpkin butter. I'm so excited (and I smell amazing)!

Also, so excited about our own forum (although I suspect I'll always come to this thread first).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 1, 2014)

Best things from NM? GO!    I can't look away from 40% off


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Best things from NM? GO!    I can't look away from 40% off


Get yourself some Coffin Kissers for sure (or Santa Kissers if you're feeling festive!). 

And I'm recommending the Dead Love collection to everyone because I'm obsessed with it. 

http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_234/DEADlove-Collection-Limited-Listing.htm


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Get yourself some Coffin Kissers for sure (or Santa Kissers if you're feeling festive!).
> 
> And I'm recommending the Dead Love collection to everyone because I'm obsessed with it.
> 
> http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_234/DEADlove-Collection-Limited-Listing.htm


I have 3 of them in my cart!

Actually this is my cart right now :

*Autumn Flower*Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *Forgotten Dreams*

Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *It's Not Raining In Here*

Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *She's Full of Secrets*

Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *Velvet Hammer*

Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *Walkin' On Sunshine*

Pick Your Poison - Mini 1  $2.75 $2.75 *DEADlove Collection Limited Listing*

Pick Your Poison - 2A (Quinn Mini) 1  $2.75 $2.75 *DEADlove Collection Limited Listing*

Pick Your Poison - 4A (Merlotte Mini) 1  $2.75 $2.75 *DEADlove Collection Limited Listing*

Pick Your Poison - 5A (Don’t Think So Loud Mini) 1  $2.75 $2.75


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

I would go ahead and grab a mini Compton!  I was surprised at how much I like it.  To me, it's a sort of burnished olive-ish antique gold.  Absolutely gorgeous.  I was shocked at how much I like it.  The swatch on the site does *not* do it justice.  And you will kick yourself for not grabbing Northman while you're at it. 

And definitely Coffin Kissers.  Plural.  I'm a lip balm fanatic, and these are my current favorites.  The tinted lip balms are nice, too!

(BTW, I'm going to start a NM standalone thread -- that is, for non-VC stuff -- as soon as I post this, so if you want to move the discussion over there, it's going to be a nice, empty thread just *waiting* for posts!)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

So, in honor of those who'd rather not see me harping on about this (♥ you guys!), I'm going to put my latest annoyance with Debaucherous under a cut. Although to be fair, this is partially my fault.



Spoiler



So, I never heard back even after opening a case with Etsy so I escalated it today. I went to file a PayPal dispute and imagine my annoyance and surprise when I come to find out the Debaucherous just HAPPENED to have been one of the few orders I used my bank card for - a bank account that has since been closed due to the fact that they were holding charges to send though when the funds were not available (a tactic that has already been deemed illegal by the Supreme Court) so I have some issues there and cannot accept a refund to that account.

Which means that some how, I need to convince Debaucherous to send the product they owe me, or else - I don't know if this is possible - an Etsy gift card.



Does anyone know if refunds can be issued on Etsy gift cards? I've never had this problem before!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, in honor of those who'd rather not see me harping on about this (♥ you guys!), I'm going to put my latest annoyance with Debaucherous under a cut. Although to be fair, this is partially my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@BSquared, didn't this happen to you?


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 1, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Best things from NM? GO!    I can't look away from 40% off


Absolute MUST HAVE.  Cachtice Lipcraft.  It does not look at all like the swatch.  It is more of a metallic rosy red.  I don't even do red and this gloss is SO wonderful, I have bought about 6 of them to share with everyone I can think of who likes gloss.  I am 48 and a SERIOUS lip product addict.  This is only the second lippie I have ever personally purchased a back-up of.  Helluva a Lover also got raves, it is more of a true red.  And everyone seemed to love the Glass Apples Lip Tint as well.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 1, 2014)

lol I got 1/3rd of my Debaucherous order today. For the price, they are SO tiny and there's nothing special to the scents. I HOPE my elfie likes them but I would NEVER go through the trouble again, they just aren't special enough.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

@@ohsailor I like the part that you actually got something, but I'd give a big thumbs down to the rest. Booo!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 1, 2014)

Tomorrow I will send a follow up to my as yet unanswered Etsy convo and then I suppose it's time to file a claim.


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

I got my order from Fyrinnae today, and I have to say I'm in love with the lip lustre I got.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I got my order from Fyrinnae today, and I have to say I'm in love with the lip lustre I got.


Which one did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Dec 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@BSquared, didn't this happen to you?


YES but with Victorian Disco. I'm gonna be honest, I let it go. I didn't want to deal with her anymore, it was $14, and I said screw it. Not worth the trouble at this point.


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Which one did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glamorous Rebel, I think it's called.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

So...  Would there be any interest in a thread dedicated to consumer issues with indies (like with Debaucherous and VD), so we could easily go there and see the horror with no happy stuff breaking it up, or would everyone prefer it to all stay here mixed up with everything else so it's not quite a parade of fury-making everything?


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  Would there be any interest in a thread dedicated to consumer issues with indies (like with Debaucherous and VD), so we could easily go there and see the horror with no happy stuff breaking it up, or would everyone prefer it to all stay here mixed up with everything else so it's not quite a parade of fury-making everything?


Yes, I would.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, I think that would be good. Especially since so many of us are just branching out into the companies...it's hard to find much in a big thread like this and it'd be good to have one place to go to see potential problems before ordering from a new company, you know?


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  Would there be any interest in a thread dedicated to consumer issues with indies (like with Debaucherous and VD), so we could easily go there and see the horror with no happy stuff breaking it up, or would everyone prefer it to all stay here mixed up with everything else so it's not quite a parade of fury-making everything?


I would!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 1, 2014)

I love me a good train wreck so I vote new theead!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

All rightie, done!  I went with a thread for good *and* bad CS reports.  I'm expecting it to be heavy on the horror stories because, let's face it, that's what we tend to focus on, but if there's a good company, I figure it deserves to be highlighted there, too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 1, 2014)

New thread, since I tend to buy a lot from a ton of various companies and seem to have problems with almost all of them. Some problems are much smaller than others, or related to USPS and not the company itself, but there are also some of the bigger problem companies like Victorian Disco and Debaucherous that I think people need to be aware of when getting into indies.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@ohsailor I like the part that you actually got something, but I'd give a big thumbs down to the rest. Booo!


LOL the things she sent were because I had threatened to go to Paypal/Etsy as SOON as I could which was like 3 days away. She sent it 2 days later. They're SO tiny. I think I paid twice as much for half the size of savor's products.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 2, 2014)

I just panic-spent $50+ in the last two minutes of Life's Entropy BF sale. I couldn't decide what I wanted so I just started adding everything to my cart.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 2, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> LOL the things she sent were because I had threatened to go to Paypal/Etsy as SOON as I could which was like 3 days away. She sent it 2 days later. They're SO tiny. I think I paid twice as much for half the size of savor's products.


Did she just send samples as a "shut her up and cover my tail" sort of move?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2014)

I also finally received my Debaucherous order and the products were nothing special. Pretty small, the perfumes were bland. I ordere Mad Hatter Tea Cakes and the perfume is supposed to smell like tea and cakes, I can't detect a single tea note and the whipped soap in the same scent smells straight up like plain soap... when it's rinsed off it smells like Dove soap. So boo! So much money and time wasted.


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Did y'all hear about the Aromaleigh subscription box? I'm so excited about it because Aromaleigh is one of my favorite indie companies, but the first box (releasing December 15) will only have 30(!) spots!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Uh... She's not sure if she can fill thirty slots? I think someone needs to give her a heads up on the reality of the demand for indie subs.


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Uh... She's not sure if she can fill thirty slots? I think someone needs to give her a heads up on the reality of the demand for indie subs.


Maybe she meant 'fulfill', as in she doesn't want to overextend herself for the first month? But you're right, I'm trying to imagine the carnage on December 15th as we all fight for spots.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Maybe she meant 'fulfill', as in she doesn't want to overextend herself for the first month? But you're right, I'm trying to imagine the carnage on December 15th as we all fight for spots.


Nope, she means fill the slots. From Facebook:



> I hope for the premiere box to be successful! I'm offering 30 slots to gauge interest. I have no idea if 30 slots will be filled or not- it is the minimum amount I'd need to be able to offer each month in order for my time/labor put into each month's box to start to be profitable. Aromaleigh gets very little discussion online much past the Facebook page here (that I know of), so please feel free to share this news, as I have to admit I am kind of worried that I could manage to sell out even 30 slots and I have high hopes for this being a fun, creative and exciting monthly feature.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 2, 2014)

Silly, silly.


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 2, 2014)

@@meaganola Wow! She's going to be surprised, isn't she?

(My prediction: site crashes and sold out in 2 minutes. 1 minute?)


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just looked on her facebook page (I don't normally follow it) and she was talking about how she thought the whole thing would be a flop! She did mention that February would have more spots (if these sold out...ha!) so hopefully it's not impossible to get!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

I sent her email about this. I used the word "carnage" as well as the phrase "digital elbows" in it. I think she underestimates the interest in a sub. A lot of us look at subs as an intro to brands, so she really can't just use her existing customer base to figure anything out here. I'm not sure I ever would have bought from any of my now-favorite companies if they hadn't had subs!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 2, 2014)

3300 likes on her FB page but she doesn't think she can sell 30 subs?? Unless it's like $250....girl......


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2014)

I really want the Aromaleigh sub. That would bring me up to a grand total of 4 indie subs.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 2, 2014)

I will be getting that Aromaleigh sub...my elbows are up and ready!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

If I recall correctly, if I get Ephemera, my total would be six. My current lineup:

GDE

i+ta

Hello Waffle

NM

Rainbow Honey

I think that's all. And Scratch, although I usually skip. And Espionage is scheduled to start in April!

(Yeah... Indie makeup is my main hobby nowadays!)


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 2, 2014)

ZOMG, separate threads??! *flails and runs off to comment*


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 2, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Did she just send samples as a "shut her up and cover my tail" sort of move?


YES! hahaha. She sent 2 samples, which i have to add were the size of the actual products I purchased. I'd have preferred to just get the other stuff I ordered.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2014)

The Rabbit Hole Subforum is shaping up amazingly!!! You're killing it over here @@meaganola !

As someone who knows nothing about indie makeup and is trying to join it, this makes it SO much more accessible (not gonna lie, I've been kind of scared of just "jumping in" hahah).


----------



## BSquared (Dec 2, 2014)

Join ussssss we are fun!!! And sparkley!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have zero indie subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear friends: I seek your advice.
 
I have a friend who likes LUSH, and I would love to get her some different indie bath/body products (mainly because I don't want to brave Tyson's after Black Friday...i tried to last year and it was Not Good lol). She says in particular she likes soaps, bath washes, and bath bombs. I've heard very high praises of Haus of Gloi... any other brands I should consider?
 
I'm mainly cautious of the turn around time at this point. :X I'll just have them send it directly to her, but I want to make a decision in the next day or two to make sure it gets there by Christmas (hopefully by her b'day on the 21st!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have zero indie subs


I think I definitely need to pick one up. I was getting SO bored of the same old same old from Birchbox, so I've been subless for the last 3 or so months. I think at the beginning of the new year I will pick one up.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Dear friends: I seek your advice.
> 
> I have a friend who likes LUSH, and I would love to get her some different indie bath/body products (mainly because I don't want to brave Tyson's after Black Friday...i tried to last year and it was Not Good lol). She says in particular she likes soaps, bath washes, and bath bombs. I've heard very high praises of Haus of Gloi... any other brands I should consider?
> 
> I'm mainly cautious of the turn around time at this point. :X I'll just have them send it directly to her, but I want to make a decision in the next day or two to make sure it gets there by Christmas (hopefully by her b'day on the 21st!)


SAVOR. Love love love her stuff, she's fast and totally love her stuff. Her whipped soap is so so so nice.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/savor?ref=s2-header-shopname


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Dear friends: I seek your advice.
> 
> I have a friend who likes LUSH, and I would love to get her some different indie bath/body products (mainly because I don't want to brave Tyson's after Black Friday...i tried to last year and it was Not Good lol). She says in particular she likes soaps, bath washes, and bath bombs. I've heard very high praises of Haus of Gloi... any other brands I should consider?
> 
> I'm mainly cautious of the turn around time at this point. :X I'll just have them send it directly to her, but I want to make a decision in the next day or two to make sure it gets there by Christmas (hopefully by her b'day on the 21st!)


I've never seen this brand mentioned around here, but Bubble Babez is a small bath/body brand I've ordered from for like the last year or so. My favorite thing about it is the presentation, she does a lot of "pop culture" themed things (hello kitty in the past, currently working on frozen themed stuff according to her facebook) and some of her desserty looking bath things look good enough to eat. If you're looking for cute affordable things that smell good I highly recommend it.

http://www.bubblebabez.com/


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 2, 2014)

Some of y'all need to share the wealth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still trying to get my *first* sub. I'm ALWAYS working when they go up, and as I'm usually on-site or in a meeting, I can't take a break to snag one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Dec 2, 2014)

Add me to the band wagon of trying to score one of the 30 subs....I'll just have to remember the day and time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@, you could also try Alchemic Muse for bath stuff, I love her bath melts! The shipping is off putting though, but she does refund asap, and your order goes out the day you order, or the following day. Her TAT is amazing!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

@kawaiimeows  Aww, thank you!  I can't tell you how excited I was when I saw that this forum was going to be A Thing.  Now I feel like we have a whole floor of a huge dorm to furnish, and we only have one little Scion for IKEA trips.  It *will* get built out and developed more as people have time to make another run/create new threads!  Except it's like the dorm at Hogwarts, and it keeps expanding and unearthing new rooms, so there will always be more threads to create!

Which reminds me:  I'm going to start a bath products thread after I post this as long as I'm thinking about it.  I'm sure that some companies deserve their own thread, but there's also value in having a general bath products thread so you can go there and ask who has whipped soap, just to name the thing I plan on stocking up on once I have the funds to do so.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Dear friends: I seek your advice.
> 
> I have a friend who likes LUSH, and I would love to get her some different indie bath/body products (mainly because I don't want to brave Tyson's after Black Friday...i tried to last year and it was Not Good lol). She says in particular she likes soaps, bath washes, and bath bombs. I've heard very high praises of Haus of Gloi... any other brands I should consider?
> 
> I'm mainly cautious of the turn around time at this point. :X I'll just have them send it directly to her, but I want to make a decision in the next day or two to make sure it gets there by Christmas (hopefully by her b'day on the 21st!)


I recommend Alchemic Muse. She has a good variety of products, including small/sample sizes. I have enjoyed all the scents I have tried. She also has a short turn around time. She will ship out within three days.
ETA: I see AllisonH already posted the same recommendation. That's what I get for starting a reply and walking away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> SAVOR. Love love love her stuff, she's fast and totally love her stuff. Her whipped soap is so so so nice.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/savor?ref=s2-header-shopname


savor is my favorite too. Marshmallow pumpkin is to die for. 

In order of my favorites on etsy, and IME the fastest shipping:

savor

shopbelleandblaire

SanctuarySoap

PurpleCatCreatives

SweetClementineSoaps- by far biggest variety of products in the list

Don't take this the wrong way, SweetClementine was amazing, HUGE sizes and fast shipping. You won't go wrong with any of these, IMO.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The Rabbit Hole Subforum is shaping up amazingly!!! You're killing it over here @@meaganola !
> 
> As someone who knows nothing about indie makeup and is trying to join it, this makes it SO much more accessible (not gonna lie, I've been kind of scared of just "jumping in" hahah).


I agree!  I'm pretty new, too (I've been buying from GDE and Fortune Cookie soaps and a few etsy bath and body sellers for a while, but new to most others!) This big thread is overwhelming for finding things (but fun to read), and sometimes I'll see an abbreviation and be like "but what the heck is that, tho"...I'm really loving this!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 2, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Some of y'all need to share the wealth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still trying to get my *first* sub. I'm ALWAYS working when they go up, and as I'm usually on-site or in a meeting, I can't take a break to snag one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha ha, we can help each other out - If I actually get through I'll snag a sub for you and vice versa, LOL. :wizard:   (just pretend the wand is a high-five, LOL)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I agree!  I'm pretty new, too (I've been buying from GDE and Fortune Cookie soaps and a few etsy bath and body sellers for a while, but new to most others!) This big thread is overwhelming for finding things (but fun to read), *and sometimes I'll see an abbreviation and be like "but what the heck is that, tho"*...I'm really loving this!


OMG you are so right - y'all should compile a glossary, that would be AMAZING.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, a glossary thread is on its way!  I'll pin that one so it's easy to find.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2014)

Good, cause it took me way too long to figure out what HoG stood for  :lol:


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 2, 2014)

@ Also give Kiss My Sass a try. She has several products that are dupes of Lush scents and are pretty dead-on. She usually has super fast shipping as well.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Good, cause it took me way too long to figure out what HoG stood for  :lol:


ROFL, if I hadn't seen used in context with "Haus of Gloi" spelt out, I'd still be scratching my head! And I constantly confuse GDE and DG, whoops!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Good, cause it took me way too long to figure out what HoG stood for  :lol:


The ones that got me forever were DG, DC, and DB!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup, a glossary thread is on its way!  I'll pin that one so it's easy to find.


Haha so good. I was reading this thread quite a few pages back and kept seeing "HoG" and was like WHO IS THIS INDIE PIG?!  :lol:  A glossary will be very useful to newbies like me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 3, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Haha so good. I was reading this thread quite a few pages back and kept seeing "HoG" and was like WHO IS THIS INDIE PIG?! :lol: A glossary will be very useful to newbies like me.


So funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Haha so good. I was reading this thread quite a few pages back and kept seeing "HoG" and was like WHO IS THIS INDIE PIG?!  :lol:  A glossary will be very useful to newbies like me.


But what a cute indie pig, right ;D


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! I have an additional question then --- do any of these indie companies also do anything like donate to local charities or support local community efforts? Not a requirement, but it would be lovely to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! I have an additional question then --- do any of these indie companies also do anything like donate to local charities or support local community efforts? Not a requirement, but it would be lovely to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know of any that do it on a regular basis, but Hello Waffle just made a donation to a local animal group (in her area of Canada) from her Kitty Kingdom collection. I believe Notoriously Morbid recently made a donation from some of her items or a collection to a medical group/research that was of interest to her. I'm sorry I'm kinda vague, I'd have to go back in this thread to specify the groups that were donated to, I'm just going by my memory, which isn't perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 3, 2014)

A cute indie pig can be found at Tater Rounds Beauty, on Etsy. Not to mention some good-quality, budget-friendly makeup!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! I have an additional question then --- do any of these indie companies also do anything like donate to local charities or support local community efforts? Not a requirement, but it would be lovely to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aromaleigh has a shadow which benefits an autism-related charity, the name of which I'm brainfarting on at the moment.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Dear friends: I seek your advice.
> 
> I have a friend who likes LUSH, and I would love to get her some different indie bath/body products (mainly because I don't want to brave Tyson's after Black Friday...i tried to last year and it was Not Good lol). She says in particular she likes soaps, bath washes, and bath bombs. I've heard very high praises of Haus of Gloi... any other brands I should consider?


Not sure this counts for Indie, but Basin white has bath bombs which rival Lush's for size and fizz. Their Lemon Sugar is my favorite; there are no Lush fragrance dupes, but the quality is equal and slightly less expensive.

Queen Bee Apothecary has some excellent Lush fragrance dupes available in solid stick or oil form, as well as several different good-quality bath products. I can vouch for their version of Karma; I also have their version of the Avobath scent (called Bath Booster) in a solid stick perfume and it is virtually identical to the scent of my favorite Lush bath bombs. Queen Bee is an Etsy vendor and the full list of fragrances can be found on their "About" page.

As far as TAT, it took slightly over a week to get shipments from both.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2014)

Dear Sephora: We are over.

Dear pretty much every indie I've ever dealt with: I love you all.

(There is a SO PISSED OFF story here that I will spare everyone from having to hear. Suffice it to say that it's an issue I would *never* have with an indie.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I don't know of any that do it on a regular basis, but Hello Waffle just made a donation to a local animal group (in her area of Canada) from her Kitty Kingdom collection. I believe Notoriously Morbid recently made a donation from some of her items or a collection to a medical group/research that was of interest to her. I'm sorry I'm kinda vague, I'd have to go back in this thread to specify the groups that were donated to, I'm just going by my memory, which isn't perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Bflopolska said:


> Aromaleigh has a shadow which benefits an autism-related charity, the name of which I'm brainfarting on at the moment.


lol sorry I should've been more specific. I meant for bath/body related brands, this round


----------



## Allison H (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> lol sorry I should've been more specific. I meant for bath/body related brands, this round


LoL. Hmmm...I don't know of any right off hand, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2014)

A new company launched! Dark Matter Makeup on Etsy. I just ordered a set of test tubes, the purples and golds look SO PRETTY. Want to try those blues too but priorities. I'll let you guys know what I think when I get them in!!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> A new company launched! Dark Matter Makeup on Etsy. I just ordered a set of test tubes, the purples and golds look SO PRETTY. Want to try those blues too but priorities. I'll let you guys know what I think when I get them in!!


You may or may not get the blues anyways. *hinthintwinkwink*


----------



## Shalott (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Deareux Is that your shop? WOOOOOWWW everything looks so pretty! I will have to make an order asap, for now I've favorited it!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Shalott Indeed it is! I just opened up on the first. I'm working diligently to get new colors added, but it's a slow process especially with writer's block.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2014)

Deareux said:


> @@Shalott Indeed it is! I just opened up on the first. I'm working diligently to get new colors added, but it's a slow process especially with writer's block.


Very cool!  My list of companies to try after Christmas is getting soooo long.  Best wishes for your shop!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Shalott yesss! Deal! I am super serious, here! I do have my clock set, I am determined to get one of these, but with only 30 slots and my luck, I'm not counting it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 3, 2014)

I filed an etsy case on DB. I have until Tuesday to file a dispute with Paypal so we'll see what happens between now and then.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@Shalott yesss! Deal! I am super serious, here! I do have my clock set, I am determined to get one of these, but with only 30 slots and my luck, I'm not counting it.


I had to go back and double check what time they were releasing so that i could make sure I have the right time. I am ready and waiting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> A new company launched! Dark Matter Makeup on Etsy. I just ordered a set of test tubes, the purples and golds look SO PRETTY. Want to try those blues too but priorities. I'll let you guys know what I think when I get them in!!


I got the test tubes as well. I know I got purples because I was thrilled @@Deareux is making vegan shadows. I'm allergic to carmine and it seems like every time I see a beautiful purple on an indie site, it almost always has carmine. Sometimes I just want to throw caution to the wind and wear them anyway, but itchy, puffy eyelids are not cute on anyone.

Since people were mentioning Lush, does anyone know of any indie company that makes salt shampoo? I've been using Big shampoo for about 5 years, but I'd love to find something else to try. I tried one from an etsy seller a few years ago, but it was too moisturizing for my hair. I can't even remember the company, just that it was in a blue tub.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 4, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I got the test tubes as well. I know I got purples because I was thrilled @@Deareux is making vegan shadows. I'm allergic to carmine and it seems like every time I see a beautiful purple on an indie site, it almost always has carmine. Sometimes I just want to throw caution to the wind and wear them anyway, but itchy, puffy eyelids are not cute on anyone.
> 
> Since people were mentioning Lush, does anyone know of any indie company that makes salt shampoo? I've been using Big shampoo for about 5 years, but I'd love to find something else to try. I tried one from an etsy seller a few years ago, but it was too moisturizing for my hair. I can't even remember the company, just that it was in a blue tub.


This company is supposed to be pretty good: https://www.etsy.com/listing/157500119/tahitian-vanilla-sea-salt-shampoo?ref=sr_gallery_1&amp;ga_search_query=salt+shampoo&amp;ga_page=2&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

They have other scents too


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Deareux Thats so cool you have a shop! They look gorgeous!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 4, 2014)

In positive news, I placed an order with Dark Matter Makeup!  The colors look gorgeous! Neptune in particular was calling my name.


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This company is supposed to be pretty good: https://www.etsy.com/listing/157500119/tahitian-vanilla-sea-salt-shampoo?ref=sr_gallery_1&amp;ga_search_query=salt+shampoo&amp;ga_page=2&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> They have other scents too


Thank you so much. They have tea tree and mint, which is aces because I have dermatitis. Ordering the small container now to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

I have to say it warms my cold, black, bitter heart to see a whole bunch of new posts and threads in this section just *waiting* to be read pretty much every time I turn around!  I was really afraid that there would be resistance to breaking things out (Memebox flashbacks).  Thanks and huge hugs to everyone whose response was basically IT'S ABOUT TIME BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS *WAY* TOO CONFUSING!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have to say it warms my cold, black, bitter heart to see a whole bunch of new posts and threads in this section just *waiting* to be read pretty much every time I turn around!  I was really afraid that there would be resistance to breaking things out (Memebox flashbacks).  Thanks and huge hugs to everyone whose response was basically IT'S ABOUT TIME BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS *WAY* TOO CONFUSING!


I was really unsure about the breaking out of the threads but I find I like it.  It is neat to see what people own, what they are lemming after and hear about people's experiences.

I do feel like it is whack a mole though.  I sub to all the threads I want, then go back and 5 more have popped up!  I think on my dashboard, main page(whatever it is) most of the threads I follow are indie related!  (Or secret santa)

Thank you for setting it up!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 4, 2014)

My only hesitation is that now the chatter is spread out so sometimes I feel like I should check back less often so there's more to come back to!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

@@meaganola is there a way to group indie reviews under their own header/group/category? I think if it is a functionality the site can support it would be neat.  I would be way more likely to write reviews for indies than main stream stuff.

If this already exists, please excuse me. I rarely look at reviews on here.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I was really unsure about the breaking out of the threads but I find I like it.  It is neat to see what people own, what they are lemming after and hear about people's experiences.
> 
> I do feel like it is whack a mole though. * I sub to all the threads I want, then go back and 5 more have popped up! * I think on my dashboard, main page(whatever it is) most of the threads I follow are indie related!  (Or secret santa)
> 
> Thank you for setting it up!


This is probably just due to the section being new and in need of building out.  We'll still be adding more threads as more companies pop up, but things will probably start tapering off in a few weeks after everyone gets their favorite companies/products/etc. added.  I'm seriously thinking of this month as move-in week at college when everyone is settling into the dorm, making Target runs for bookcases/fridges/etc., finding their favorite espresso bar/teahouse, making friends with their neighbors, figuring out whether they hate their roommates, etc.



lovepink said:


> @@meaganola is there a way to group indie reviews under their own header/group/category? I think if it is a functionality the site can support it would be neat.  I would be way more likely to write reviews for indies than main stream stuff.
> 
> If this already exists, please excuse me. I rarely look at reviews on here.


I have no idea.  That would most likely be something for @@Director to address!


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 4, 2014)

Wasn't there some chatter a few months back about an Indie sub coming out in 2015?  My perception was that it would be a collaboration with several companies working together.  Any more news on this?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Wasn't there some chatter a few months back about an Indie sub coming out in 2015?  My perception was that it would be a collaboration with several companies working together.  Any more news on this?


Not that I've heard.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2014)

Deareux said:


> You may or may not get the blues anyways. *hinthintwinkwink*


You da best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 5, 2014)

There is movement on my DB package! Interesting how the package arrived at the sort facility the day after I filed my etsy case. I'll be happy to get my stuff and be done with this company.


----------



## Geek (Dec 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> This is probably just due to the section being new and in need of building out.  We'll still be adding more threads as more companies pop up, but things will probably start tapering off in a few weeks after everyone gets their favorite companies/products/etc. added.  I'm seriously thinking of this month as move-in week at college when everyone is settling into the dorm, making Target runs for bookcases/fridges/etc., finding their favorite espresso bar/teahouse, making friends with their neighbors, figuring out whether they hate their roommates, etc.
> 
> I have no idea.  That would most likely be something for @@Director to address!


@@meaganola

Hi Megan, Let's chat about this with @@kawaiimeows and @@zadidoll I'm sure there is something we can do to accomodate!  open a discussion in our staff forum.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, my biggest worry was that people will stop posting in this main board, and it feels like a little family in here and I don't want to lose it. 

In good news, I got a slot for VC!! 11 days after I added my name to the list! YAY!!! Anyone else?


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm trying for a slot today! I hope I get one. I've only tried 1 NM product before &amp; I loved it. . Wish me luck. 1 hour &amp; counting!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 5, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yeah, my biggest worry was that people will stop posting in this main board, and it feels like a little family in here and I don't want to lose it.
> 
> In good news, I got a slot for VC!! 11 days after I added my name to the list! YAY!!! Anyone else?


I got one too! I am so very excited! I seriously have fallen in love with all of Notoriously Morbid.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Fifteen minutes, gang! Get ready to sign up or check out the theme, whichever applies in your particular situation!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

A small housekeeping note that I don't think actually makes any real difference to the indie section *at all*, but I did want to point it out since I did make this change:  All sub threads are now spoiler threads, per the thread titles.  It's easier to be consistent and either do all or none, and since most sub threads throughout the rest of the forum are spoiler threads, I've carried that over here.  This means that spoiler tags are *not* necessary.  If you're making an image-intensive post, it would be nice to have spoilers in there just in terms of scrolling past quoted posts, but it is not mandatory. 

(This post was *totally* just FYI, just in case anyone noticed and wondering what was going on.  There you go.)

ETA:  Forgot a REALLY IMPORTANT thing!  We now have a dedicated indie section in the Review area!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/reviews/post/indie/

It's currently empty, but that just means it's ready for everyone to have fun writing reviews!  If you want to review a brand that isn't already set up, there's an option to request that it be added.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 5, 2014)

I so want  Peter Pan and Wizard of Oz collections!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> A small housekeeping note that I don't think actually makes any real difference to the indie section *at all*, but I did want to point it out since I did make this change: All sub threads are now spoiler threads, per the thread titles. It's easier to be consistent and either do all or none, and since most sub threads throughout the rest of the forum are spoiler threads, I've carried that over here. This means that spoiler tags are *not* necessary. If you're making an image-intensive post, it would be nice to have spoilers in there just in terms of scrolling past quoted posts, but it is not mandatory.
> 
> (This post was *totally* just FYI, just in case anyone noticed and wondering what was going on. There you go.)
> 
> ...


I take it someone was being silly when they spelled purfume and hare? lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I take it someone was being silly when they spelled purfume and hare? lol


I had nothing to do with it, but, hey, Rabbit Hole, March Hare -- there is actually a bit of a theme there!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 6, 2014)

@@meaganola @@Director I just noticed when you go up to the top of the navigation bar under Forums, our Indie section isn't listed under Makeup &amp; Cosmetics in the menu.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  It's my understanding that there is some reorganization/restructuring going on, and that part of things isn't quite done, but it's coming.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva  It's my understanding that there is some reorganization/restructuring going on, and that part of things isn't quite done, but it's coming.


Yup, pretty sure Director said the navigation bar is a work in progress. It'll probably just be done once all the new subforums and such have been added.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva  It's my understanding that there is some reorganization/restructuring going on, and that part of things isn't quite done, but it's coming.





kawaiimeows said:


> Yup, pretty sure Director said the navigation bar is a work in progress. It'll probably just be done once all the new subforums and such have been added.


Yay awesome, I'm always wishing for an easy wait to get to all the indie threads. I'll just have to bookmark it for now.


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello!  I'll be updating those menus real soon!  Sorry about that...



Kelly Silva said:


> @@meaganola @@Director I just noticed when you go up to the top of the navigation bar under Forums, our Indie section isn't listed under Makeup &amp; Cosmetics in the menu.





kawaiimeows said:


> Yup, pretty sure Director said the navigation bar is a work in progress. It'll probably just be done once all the new subforums and such have been added.





meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva  It's my understanding that there is some reorganization/restructuring going on, and that part of things isn't quite done, but it's coming.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

I placed an order with EsotericAesthetic and it came today and holy love - I picked up four of the holiday shades and they are so, so pretty. I really wanted something that was seasonally themed, and these fit the bill just right. I got Tannenbaum, Holly King, Yule Goat and Gnosis - I have a swatch picture but my phone died so I can't upload it. I will post it as soon as I can! I also included swatches of the samples she sent, which totally make me want to order more. Everything is so sparkly and like butter!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I placed an order with EsotericAesthetic and it came today and holy love - I picked up four of the holiday shades and they are so, so pretty. I really wanted something that was seasonally themed, and these fit the bill just right. I got Tannenbaum, Holly King, *Yule Goat* and Gnosis - I have a swatch picture but my phone died so I can't upload it. I will post it as soon as I can! I also included swatches of the samples she sent, which totally make me want to order more. Everything is so sparkly and like butter!


I *totally* want to patronize a company that makes a shade named Yule Goat.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I *totally* want to patronize a company that makes a shade named Yule Goat.


It is *pretty* too. I expected a golden-brown with sparkle based off web images, but it is actually a very nice gold with just a hint of tan that will be awesome for some Holiday looks! :smilehappyyes:

Edit: Here are the (terrible) swatches! My camera picked up none of the glitter, but you can see how shiny they are when the light hits them!







These are awful swatches, taken at night, in my bathroom. The four vertical from wrist to finger are Tannenbaum (sparkly olive green, very festive), Holly King (true green with gold glitter), Yule Goat (Gold with tan shift and gold glitter) and Gnosis (Muted purple with gold sparkle - VERY pretty if you like purple shadows).

My samples are horizontal. Going bottom to top I got Hod (you can barely see it, but it is an orange/pink with light sparkle) and Kether (Looked pink in the baggie but was a true champagne on me, with lots of champagne sparkle). Gnosis and Kether were the two the swatched best and seemed easiest to work with. Regardless, I really like the formula, especially because I had little fallout - I imagine you could wear these shadows sheer with no primer and get a nice, everyday look from them. Tannenbaum is also going to be a fave, I can tell.

Again I apologize for terrible swatches and that I have to use imgur. Photobuck had a hair up it's butt.


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva @@kawaiimeows @@meaganola

_*Indie*_ has now been added to the TOP menu along with inside the mega menu as well.   If it keeps is popularity strength, well keep it there long term.... 




@@Lolo22

RE: The spelling, LOL fixed now...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm so mad I missed out on the most recent Target beauty boxes, not because I was particularly excited for a box but because they are PERFECT for storing indie jars and samples in. I have two and they look so nice but I'm pretty sure after Christmas I will run out of room!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

I ran out of indie shadow storage space yesterday after my GDE order arrived. I have the NM December VC and Murder of Crows set on the way in the near future. I will have to figure out something relatively soon. I'm revisiting my entire approach to my organizational strategy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm still trying to decide on the best way to store my indie shadows. Right now, I have them in some of those little plastic drawers, and it works okay, but I'd like to find a way that makes it easier to keep them organized...not that fun to dig through 70 something little jars to find a shade, and I only have many more to come.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to have to try to make dividers and sort my jars into Birchboxes/Sample Society boxes/etc.  They're currently mostly in bead/embroidery floss organizers, but I'm not sure I really like that, plus I have SO MANY JARS that I've exceeded my current number of organizers.  And the jars jiggle around in the organizers, which leaves me with loose lids and a lot more spilled pigment that I really like.  Maybe I can cut up file folders and make little trays to go into the boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm going to have to try to make dividers and sort my jars into Birchboxes/Sample Society boxes/etc.  They're currently mostly in bead/embroidery floss organizers, but I'm not sure I really like that, plus I have SO MANY JARS that I've exceeded my current number of organizers.  And the jars jiggle around in the organizers, which leaves me with loose lids and a lot more spilled pigment that I really like.  Maybe I can cut up file folders and make little trays to go into the boxes.


I've considered the dividers, I have the same issue with lids, and I don't have nearly as many as you!

I've thought about dividing them by color with a box for reds, blues, etc but I think that'd get too frustrating when ti came to some of the "kind of blue kind of green" type shades. But my biggest frustration in the morning is trying to find a certain color (especially since with the GDE jars it can be kind of hard to see what is inside at first glance, and I don't quite have all the color names memorized).

As much as I love the colors and shimmers of the indies, they do make easy, accessible storage a challenge!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm currently using one large and one small bead organizer. I like the idea of it, but frequently the jars don't fit like I want them to. Right now I am organizing mine by collection within the bead organizer. I am very collection oriented, and this helps me find specific shadows. I put shadows from general/permanent/nonspecific collections with other similar colors from the same company. I plan my looks at night. I pull out the colors I will need and put them in a small makeup bag with the rest of the makeup I am using that day/week. It keeps my mornings much saner. I have to leave just after 6 am.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 7, 2014)

I organize mine in large bead organizers. They have 24 jars in a flat container and the jars are about the same size as a 10 gram jar. I organize them by color and within color by finish.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm currently using one large and one small bead organizer. I like the idea of it, but frequently the jars don't fit like I want them to. Right now I am organizing mine by collection within the bead organizer. I am very collection oriented, and this helps me find specific shadows. I put shadows from general/permanent/nonspecific collections with other similar colors from the same company. I plan my looks at night. I pull out the colors I will need and put them in a small makeup bag with the rest of the makeup I am using that day/week. It keeps my mornings much saner. I have to leave just after 6 am.


I need to get some bead organizers...I am also collection oriented, and I am WAY more likely to purchase a collection than I am to pick out individual shades, and I like my collections to be together. I haven't had to worry much about sorting by brand, because I have been all about the GDE up until now, but now that I am branching out and trying other brands, I'm going to have to think about that I like the idea of collections, then similar shades by company.  Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

for those who love doctor who (like me!), there is an etsy store that has doctor who nailpolishes

https://www.etsy.com/shop/EllisonsOrganics?section_id=15915452&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_4

I don't know if anyone has mentioned ellisons organics here, but thought I would put that out there.

they also have a tardis soap

https://www.etsy.com/listing/171166427/organic-tardis-soap-for-the-tub-time?ref=shop_home_active_6


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 7, 2014)

I am screwed when it comes to indie/loose shadows/pigment storage.

 









My GDE take up so much room! 5 of the 9 drawers in one of my Alex units is just loose shadow that is stacked on top of itself. Its so hard for me to even use my Geek Chic stuff at the moment because I have to keep it in the bottom all cluttered up :[


----------



## kyxli (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't have a massive amount of indies right now, so all of mine fit into two Birchboxes. The jars I bought for depotting some of my samples fit really nicely into a Birchbox - I can get 10 jars in a row, and 4 rows, so 40 jars fit snugly.

I have lots of new samples coming in from Black Friday orders, though, and I'm either going to depot those or press them, and I might need to find more space soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

kyxli said:


> I don't have a massive amount of indies right now, so all of mine fit into two Birchboxes. The jars I bought for depotting some of my samples fit really nicely into a Birchbox - I can get 10 jars in a row, and 4 rows, so 40 jars fit snugly.
> 
> I have lots of new samples coming in from Black Friday orders, though, and I'm either going to depot those or press them, and I might need to find more space soon.


Where did you get your pots? I usually order sample jars/minis of shadows, but since some companies only offer full size or baggies, I am finding myself needing some pots to dump the baggies into.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Where did you get your pots? I usually order sample jars/minis of shadows, but since some companies only offer full size or baggies, I am finding myself needing some pots to dump the baggies into.


Yes I definitely need some. I don't trust myself with baggies at all.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

I want mini jars like the ones Notoriously Morbid and Shiro use for their minis!  I like the ones that Darling Girl uses for their petits, too, but it's nice to have clear tops *and* bottoms.  I've thought about getting clamshells, too, since I don't mind using them, and I can fit something like eight of them in the same space as three jars.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 7, 2014)

@kawaiimeows @yousoldtheworld TKB trading sells jars for VERY cheap jars in all different sizes. They are my go-to company for makeup supplies. The jars are excellent quality as well. Not those cheap ones you get at the dollar store!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 7, 2014)

Qosmetix is cheaper than TKB Trading. They have a $25 limit, but their jars are way cheaper per unit.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Qosmetix is cheaper than TKB Trading. They have a $25 limit, but their jars are way cheaper per unit.


Do they allow *anyone* to buy now, or do they require some sort of reseller's license?  I remember trying to buy something from them (probably 1ml rollerballs) several years ago and not being able to due to them requiring something like that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I want mini jars like the ones Notoriously Morbid and Shiro use for their minis!  I like the ones that Darling Girl uses for their petits, too, but it's nice to have clear tops *and* bottoms.  I've thought about getting clamshells, too, since I don't mind using them, and I can fit something like eight of them in the same space as three jars.


I actually like clamshells...sometimes I don't get a lid of a screw on jar screwed on correctly and waste some pretties when it spills a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I actually like clamshells...sometimes I don't get a lid of a screw on jar screwed on correctly and waste some pretties when it spills a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like clamshells for things like lip products but they scare me for powdery things. I'm just really clumsy with my hands (i've broken like 3 glasses and 2 coffee mugs in the last 3 months).

Oh and a lamp, I broke my glass antique lamp while vacuuming. I need to not own anything glass anymore obviously.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I like clamshells for things like lip products but they scare me for powdery things. I'm just really clumsy with my hands (i've broken like 3 glasses and 2 coffee mugs in the last 3 months).


Yeah, I'm clumsy with absolutely everything...but I'm usually okay with clamshells unless they're too full. Well, at least I don't have more accidents with them than I do other jars. That said, I dumped a full GDE jar (Phyrra) down the front of me. I was able to salvage about half of it by carefully shaking it off of me into the jar, but MAN that was a mess!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Do they allow *anyone* to buy now, or do they require some sort of reseller's license?  I remember trying to buy something from them (probably 1ml rollerballs) several years ago and not being able to due to them requiring something like that.


Yep I bought 150 some jars just a month or so ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yeah, I'm clumsy with absolutely everything...but I'm usually okay with clamshells unless they're too full. Well, at least I don't have more accidents with them than I do other jars. That said, I dumped a full GDE jar (Phyrra) down the front of me. I was able to salvage about half of it by carefully shaking it off of me into the jar, but MAN that was a mess!


Just the thought of that gives me anxiety hahahaa.

Thankfully my only real cosmetic accident ever was dropping a nail polish and it shattering everywhere. It was one of those diamond dust polishes too so me and my bathroom floor were sparkly for a while. I'm surprised it hasn't happened again because I drop nail polish A LOT.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

I dropped a full jar of that mint green from the GDE Spring Break set while I was putting the lid back on after taking a picture of the whole collection.  I'm not sure I had even swatched it yet.  That thing hit something like five different things on the way to the floor next to the toilet.  Shadow *everywhere*.  It's *still* on the floor!  I can't get it off!  It didn't stain, but it's like the powder is so fine that there's just no way to remove it from all of the little crevices in the linoleum.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who love doctor who (like me!), there is an etsy store that has doctor who nailpolishes
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/EllisonsOrganics?section_id=15915452&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_4
> 
> ...



I LOVE that soap!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I LOVE that soap!


I had to purchase it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I also got a 3 nailpolishes as well....If you are interested, I can take pics, swatches and post here when I get them


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Deareux SQUEAAAAAAAAL


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 7, 2014)

@@biancardi  ohhh Dr Who stuff!! I want it all.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

@@rachelshine I did get the tardis soap (which I probably won't use - but showcase - lol) and 3 of the nail polishes

I snagged the very last Silent Night (yeah), Lots of Planets Have a North and Bowties are cool.

plus I also got a Wassail soy wax tart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This vendor is going to be in kloverbox's december box!  that is how I found her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 7, 2014)

@@biancardi Ahh awesome. Her tardis blue looks PERFECT. Every other one I've tried, just not it.


----------



## kyxli (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Where did you get your pots? I usually order sample jars/minis of shadows, but since some companies only offer full size or baggies, I am finding myself needing some pots to dump the baggies into.


I got mine from a seller on Amazon, here: http://www.amazon.com/Quality-Empty-Plastic-Cosmetic-Containers/dp/B00J7A4SAW

They do feel a little cheaper than jars that some other jars I have, like the ones that GDE uses, but they don't seem to leak, and they get the job done. I did just order another batch of jars from TKB trading, because I wanted to try out another type.


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't contain excitement.  tilt/shift is working on an X-Files themed shadow collection!!!

(she hopes to release this month)


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 8, 2014)

@@biancardi - X FILES COLLECTION!!!!!! http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2onh9g/important_tiltshift_newsrevamp/


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi - X FILES COLLECTION!!!!!! http://www.reddit.com/r/Indiemakeupandmore/comments/2onh9g/important_tiltshift_newsrevamp/


OMG THANK YOU!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Can't contain excitement.  tilt/shift is working on an X-Files themed shadow collection!!!
> 
> (she hopes to release this month)


HOLY MOTHER OF EVERYTHING I HAVE EVER WANTED (but not needed lol) !!!!!!!

Looks like I may need to make my first Tilt/Shift purchase SOON!

MUST.OWN.ALL.

Ok....fangirl moment over.... (I seriously go to comic conventions just for classic X-files comics, I'm THAT nerdy....)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF EVERYTHING I HAVE EVER WANTED (but not needed lol) !!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like I may need to make my first Tilt/Shift purchase SOON!
> 
> ...


I want a 3rd x-file movie, that is how bad I am jonesing for x-files.  Every other year, I do a complete series marathon, including the last crappy seasons.  

I miss that series.   Do you remember that song that became a cult hit - Dave Duchovny-  why don't you love me?

lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wijp4-3giNw

the song made my friend, who was not an X-files watcher, get into X-files. hahaha


----------



## Deareux (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorta off topic, but I got my first review on Etsy today and I'm so happy!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I want a 3rd x-file movie, that is how bad I am jonesing for x-files.  Every other year, I do a complete series marathon, including the last crappy seasons.
> 
> I miss that series.   Do you remember that song that became a cult hit - Dave Duchovny-  why don't you love me?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA. Yes. All of this. &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 8, 2014)

My Dark Matter Makeup order arrived today! The sample test tubes are way too cute. I ordered a pick 5 and got 7 samples! Everything is so shimmery and I can't wait to try these out!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just made a Dark Matter purchase! I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 8, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My Dark Matter Makeup order arrived today! The sample test tubes are way too cute. I ordered a pick 5 and got 7 samples! Everything is so shimmery and I can't wait to try these out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, how pretty is that? I've got to get my PayPal online so I can get some of these pretties! :wub:


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, and my DB order arrived today. It took filing an etsy case to get my stuff, but at least it's done and over with. I actually liked the products I ordered so it's a shame that so many of us had a bad experience with the company.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My Dark Matter Makeup order arrived today! The sample test tubes are way too cute. I ordered a pick 5 and got 7 samples! Everything is so shimmery and I can't wait to try these out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO CUTE. I will be placing an order on payday, I think.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2014)

Aw the dark matter samples are so cute! I want to place an order when I have less financial obligations holding me up hahah


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO CUTE. I will be placing an order on payday, I think.


 Okay, so I went ahead and ordered some now. Sigh.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 9, 2014)

I made a Dark Matter order just a couple of days ago and I got it today!! I haven't been able to examine the shadows yet since I've been at my boyfriend's, but I can't wait for tomorrow!! Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been noticing I've been have some very mild reactions to some of my indie blushes and lip products. I just narrowed it down with the help from /u/Dorian_Gray_ over on IMAM, and I think I'm slightly allergic to carmine. Luckily, I think some extra primer will help, as it's not something that anyone else can really see but me. For reference, I get tiny red bumps on my cheeks from using indie blush, and my lips always feel tingly when I wear any lip product that's red or darker. Sad face about it, but I'll try to mitigate it with primer and hopefully it doesn't get worse.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay, so I went ahead and ordered some now. Sigh.


Seriously though, forget the "enablers" thread. This one is much more dangerous.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh no, Kelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's such a bummer. At least you figured out what it is?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Seriously though, forget the "enablers" thread. This one is much more dangerous.


I'm not sure if it's still happening because I left that thread in part because of not wanting to set anyone else back, but for a while there, the no-buy thread was suuuuuper dangerous due to people listing their allowed purchases in detail, and there were a lot of people who had zero interest in indies until someone mentioned they were allowed specific collections that hit someone else's GIMME button.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm not sure if it's still happening because I left that thread in part because of not wanting to set anyone else back, but for a while there, the no-buy thread was suuuuuper dangerous due to people listing their allowed purchases in detail, and there were a lot of people who had zero interest in indies until someone mentioned they were allowed specific collections that hit someone else's GIMME button.


Hahah that's why I usually avoid the no-buy threads. I can't not look at spoiler tags. I can't. 

Rainbow Honey in Ipsy was my gateway brand.  I could not for the life of me figure out why everyone wanted that polish so bad. Now I know.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

Gateway brands! Yes! GDE was mine. I grabbed a six-month sub because I was curious. I figured that if I wasn't wild about loose pigment, I was only in it for six months, and maybe I could probably easily rehome it. And, eh, might as well pick up this Super Shadow collection based on comic books. And... I think we all know how *that* ended because here we are, a little over a year and a half later.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 9, 2014)

I got my order from Little Sparrow Cosmetics, I was so concerned because it was taking forever but you know Jessica posted on FB that she's closing shop. Anyways, that's not why I am posting. I am posting because, I am assuming since she is trying to move out all existing stock she sent me a full size of my order instead of the mini sizes I had requested. I ended up getting:

Full size of the complete Grimm: Little Snow White Collection

Full size of Sin (I didn't order this, not sure if it was a GWP or if she tossed it in. Is beautiful, though.)

Five different sample baggies.

Since I am pretty sure that the fs is a freebie, and I know the upgrade from mini to fs on my order was done out of generosity I am pretty sad I won't get a change to order with her again. But the colors I swatches are super beautiful and I can't wait to play with them!


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 9, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got my order from Little Sparrow Cosmetics, I was so concerned because it was taking forever but you know Jessica posted on FB that she's closing shop. Anyways, that's not why I am posting. I am posting because, I am assuming since she is trying to move out all existing stock she sent me a full size of my order instead of the mini sizes I had requested. I ended up getting:
> 
> Full size of the complete Grimm: Little Snow White Collection
> 
> ...


Dreamworld Hermetica is going to carry the Little Sparrow line beginning in Jan.  I am a little unclear if Jessica is making the products, or if she is selling her formulas to Ellie (and continuing to come up with new ones).  But you should be able to still get most of her line.  I was so glad to hear this becuase I definitely need a full size of the Crush Lip Cream!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Eek, I just noticed that this section got a specific shoutout from Aromaleigh on Facebook!  SO EXCITE!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Eek, I just noticed that this section got a specific shoutout from Aromaleigh on Facebook!  SO EXCITE!


How awesome!!!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 10, 2014)

We are famous!!!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't get to post this yesterday, but I checked out my Dark Matter shadows and I LOVE them! She sent me 2 additional samples (so 7 total) which was so kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Betelgeuse is my new favorite- the gold sparklies in it are SO gorgeous. Awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sale from Oak Street Soaps on Facebook today: Please share our shop and help spread the word about Oak Street Soap! As a thank you for sharing, enter: SoapySnowman for a Facebook Page Special of 20% OFF your order!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 11, 2014)

As much as I love the I+a sub, I decided not to resub after her break. I just have waaay too many eyeshadows. I need to use some of them, and the only way I can give love is if I don't get more...plus now with hw visage, I'll still get my indie fix. I feel kinda guilty for not resubbing, cos I love Linda, but I need to be better about buying and using.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I didn't get to post this yesterday, but I checked out my Dark Matter shadows and I LOVE them! She sent me 2 additional samples (so 7 total) which was so kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Betelgeuse is my new favorite- the gold sparklies in it are SO gorgeous. Awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Betelgeuse is gorgeous! All of the colors I received were super pigmented and very blendable. This is a great find!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

I seem to be on a really weird (for me) shimmery-sparkly-taupe-as-browbone-shade kick.  Bright bold color on the lid, brown or purple liner** depending on the lid color, and something like GDE Poodles or DG I Smiled Once everywhere else.

**  I've somehow managed to keep just two pencils in my rotation box for a couple of months!  It's entirely possible I will actually USE THEM UP at some point in the next few months!  I need to not buy replacements, though, because I already *have* replacements -- slightly different shades, but close enough to be interchangeable for my purposes -- in my stash since I still have something like three of each thanks to the purchases of a couple different UD sets over the past couple of years.  And that's just UD.  That's not even counting stila, Marc Jacobs, or whatever else I picked up before I put eyeliner on my banned list!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I didn't get to post this yesterday, but I checked out my Dark Matter shadows and I LOVE them! She sent me 2 additional samples (so 7 total) which was so kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Betelgeuse is my new favorite- the gold sparklies in it are SO gorgeous. Awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay I ordered that one this morning! And shipped already!!


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 12, 2014)

Perhaps a little off-topic, but I have bribed myself with an Indie budget if I complete all the work I need to do tonight. While I am off doing that, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? I am still relatively new to indies.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

greendaisy said:


> Perhaps a little off-topic, but I have bribed myself with an Indie budget if I complete all the work I need to do tonight. While I am off doing that, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? I am still relatively new to indies.


Not off-topic *at all*.  What are your interests, color style, and finish preferences?  Fandoms (if so, which one or ones)?  History?  Literature?  Something else?  Shimmer/sheen/glitter/mattes?  Soft neutrals, dreamy romantic stuff, crazy clownola colors?  And product type(s):  Eyeshadow, lipstick, bath products, perfume, something else?  And how quickly do you want these in your hands?  ASAP, or is a few weeks okay?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

greendaisy said:


> Perhaps a little off-topic, but I have bribed myself with an Indie budget if I complete all the work I need to do tonight. While I am off doing that, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? I am still relatively new to indies.


Well, there are many. 

I guess first of all, what are you interested in? ANd what kind of shades/colors/finishes do you like?


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Not off-topic *at all*.  What are your interests, color style, and finish preferences?  Fandoms (if so, which one or ones)?  History?  Literature?  Something else?  Shimmer/sheen/glitter/mattes?  Soft neutrals, dreamy romantic stuff, crazy clownola colors?  And product type(s):  Eyeshadow, lipstick, bath products, perfume, something else?  And how quickly do you want these in your hands?  ASAP, or is a few weeks okay?





yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, there are many.
> 
> I guess first of all, what are you interested in? ANd what kind of shades/colors/finishes do you like?



Most things. I love all finishes of eye shadow, and I am a huge blushaholic (I am a sucker for soft, if it feels soft and smooth going on my face I am sold).  I love shower steamers and bath stuff too, but fragrance is a lot more of a hunt for me because I get picky about stuff that smells perfumey. I am kind of eh about blues, purples, and greens but if they are really pretty I typically buy them anyway.

I'm very patient with shipping because I order way too much stuff, and I'm in a lot of fandoms. Superwholock, anime and manga, etc. I like History, Mythology, and Literature (but not the traditional Classics, ugh Charles Dickens)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, Superwholock.  Gotcha covered in one place:  Geek Chic Cosmetics.  They have Superneutrals, Timey Wimey, and The Game Is On collections.  They do clamshell samples (so no baggies) and full-sized jars, and their stuff tends to be super sparkly.  The catch:  They're closed until the end of the month.  You can still look and plan your order, though!

Another amazing Doctor collection:  Notoriously Morbid.  They do baggie samples, mini jars, and full-sized jars.  Oh, and they have the Winchester Gospels as well.  Hallelujah doesn't look like much in photos, but it is a great duochrome if you like duochromes with a brown base.  I *was* going to recommend their lip balms (Coffin Kissers), but they're out of stock right now, and they're reformulating them next month, so I'm not sure whether they're going to be OOS until then.

For a quick fix, you can't go wrong with Glamour Doll Eyes (my gateway company), although they're not very fandom-oriented.  Sample baggies, sample jars, and full-sized jars, and she has super fast TAT.  Even during high-volume times, she tends to keep it under four days.  Her blushes are fantastic, and you can get samples jars (the same size as the eyeshadow jars) of those for $2.50, too.  And Aromaleigh has zoomy shipping, too, plus a Sherlock collection called Brilliant Deductions, but she only does sample baggies and full-sized jars, so no mini or sample jars.

(A note on indie swatches:  They pretty much *never* look like the color does in real life.  I find I'm happier with stuff when I order based on a theme rather than what things look like on my monitor.)

(Ugh, I have More Thoughts, but it's bedtime. DO NOT LIKE.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 12, 2014)

greendaisy said:


> Most things. I love all finishes of eye shadow, and I am a huge blushaholic (I am a sucker for soft, if it feels soft and smooth going on my face I am sold).  I love shower steamers and bath stuff too, but fragrance is a lot more of a hunt for me because I get picky about stuff that smells perfumey. I am kind of eh about blues, purples, and greens but if they are really pretty I typically buy them anyway.
> 
> I'm very patient with shipping because I order way too much stuff, and I'm in a lot of fandoms. Superwholock, anime and manga, etc. I like History, Mythology, and Literature (but not the traditional Classics, ugh Charles Dickens)


*Blushes* - Glamour Doll Eyes, Hello Waffle (which is currently closed for the holidays), My Pretty Zombie

*Bath stuff* - Savor, Haus of Gloi, Alchemic Muse

*Anime and manga* - Mostly Innocent+Twisted Alchemy has got you covered

*History and Mythology* - Aromaleigh


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Is there a new sub starting in January? It seems like I vaguely recall one, but I might be confusing it with the restart of i+ta.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is there a new sub starting in January? It seems like I vaguely recall one, but I might be confusing it with the restart of i+ta.


Nope, all subs have been accounted for I believe.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my cute Dark Matter samples today and I might try to post some swatches, if anyone is curious about some of the shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my cute Dark Matter samples today and I might try to post some swatches, if anyone is curious about some of the shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would love swatches! &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, I'll just give the forewarning that these are some really messy, ugly swatches...give me a break, I'm tired. And I didn't want to use too much product because PRETTY. 

But man these are crazy pigmented and gorgeous!  THey are just on top of some cheap wet n wild primer. They were actually kind of hard to remove so I'm imagining they are going to have a great wear time! 





In order: Betelgeuse (so gorgeous, you can't tell in my messy swatch), Why So Sirius, Ursa Minor, Polaris, Acrux, Neptune, Triton (pretty sure I got them in the right order...again, SLEEPY.)

OKAY WHAT, the uploader completely flipped it. So, um...names are now in reverse order. I hate the stupid uploader on here!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 12, 2014)

SO PRETTY! Thank you for sharing! I am such a sucker for Green/Purple/Aquas &lt;3


----------



## BSquared (Dec 13, 2014)

Ooooo this made me so excited for my order!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow I love the purples and blues!


----------



## Allison H (Dec 13, 2014)

So pretty! After my no buy I'll be rushing to try these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who love doctor who (like me!), there is an etsy store that has doctor who nailpolishes
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/EllisonsOrganics?section_id=15915452&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_4
> 
> ...



okay, I got my order the other day and SWOON...I love all 3 nailpolish colors - so pretty and I love all 3 colors.  They go on smoothly and have such a nice rich feel to them

Top to bottom

lots of planets have a north

bowties are cool

silent night (sold out)




and here is the soap - it is small, fits in the palm of my  hand, but is sooooo cute


----------



## BSquared (Dec 13, 2014)

Ooooomg silent night. That NEEDS to come back.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 13, 2014)

Allison H said:


> So pretty! After my no buy I'll be rushing to try these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You totally should!

/not biased or anything of the sort...hwkhgejeb

I'm happy to hear that my shadows work well for others. It makes me really happy.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 13, 2014)

Silent night is so pretty!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 13, 2014)

I definitely NEED the bowties are cool polish.  Added to my after X-mas shopping list!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, I want to introduce you all to something that works PERFECTLY with whipped soaps!! I discovered them via EDS (the skincare equivalent to this forum), where EVERYONE swears by them. They're called Salux, and they're Japanese wash cloths. But... they're so much better than that. They work sooo well with whipped soaps, work everything into such a luxurious lather, are long (MAKES CLEANING YOUR BACK SO EASY!) and just feel great. Also, they're cheap as heck. DO NOT BUY ON AMAZON. There are tons of fakes, and the legit site is so cheap anyway. You'll get them in less than 2 weeks. I have no affiliation with Salux, I just looooove them and discovered how well they work with whipped soaps!! It takes a PEA sized amount to wash my entire body with these.
> 
> http://www.saluxshop.com/USA_c7.htm


I ordered one a few days after you posted this and just got around to trying it out...

It's great and I love it and thank you for mentioning it!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Deareux seriously, I am anxiously awaiting 2015 so I can buy some &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Emma Verstraete (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi! I'm a visitor from Reddit IMAM while that sub settles down some. As for my brands tried/to try:

Tried:

AFK (got amazing custom balms for xmas gifts, Dena is a doll!)

Alchimia (eyeshadow)

Shiro (obviously)

Parlo

Waiting on:

Aromaleigh (brillant deductions, also got a sub, YAY!)

Ten Three Labs

Want to try:

GDE

LE

Kiss my Sass Liar's Keep Secret Collection

I love lipstick the most, though neutrals with a twist have a special place in my heart. As does glitter, all the glitter.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to the glitterdome, @! We're obviously a much smaller group here, but I'm hoping that translates to good things. IMAM absolutely baffles me when I try to find something, so I tend to stay away.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to MUT, @

This place is like the gateway drug into indie and sub boxes. It's terrible for your wallet!


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome @! Try Notoriously Morbid too! Their TAT is pretty high right now because of Black Friday, but they have great shadows, lip balms, and glosses.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 15, 2014)

@ Welcome welcome! Be prepared for some serious enabling!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Verstraete (Dec 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got my order from Little Sparrow Cosmetics, I was so concerned because it was taking forever but you know Jessica posted on FB that she's closing shop. Anyways, that's not why I am posting. I am posting because, I am assuming since she is trying to move out all existing stock she sent me a full size of my order instead of the mini sizes I had requested. I ended up getting:
> 
> Full size of the complete Grimm: Little Snow White Collection
> 
> ...


I also received a full size of Sin. Much love. So pretty. AND worry not my dear! When Dreamworld reopens 2015 with new liquid/gel/whipped foundations they will stock Little Sparrow


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 15, 2014)

@ Welcome! God, I love Little Sparrow and can't wait for Dreamworld to carry her.


----------



## Emma Verstraete (Dec 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @ Welcome welcome! Be prepared for some serious enabling!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm so beyond enabled at this point.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 16, 2014)

Dark Matter swatches as I attempt to organize the stash. From left:

Ursa Minor, Ursa Major, Betelgeuse, Acrux, Neptune. Photo isn't doing them justice, they are amazing, especially Betelgeuse. LURVE.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Dark Matter swatches as I attempt to organize the stash. From left:
> 
> Ursa Minor, Ursa Major, Betelgeuse, Acrux, Neptune. Photo isn't doing them justice, they are amazing, especially Betelgeuse. LURVE.
> 
> ...


Dammit Brittany, I'm supposed to be on a no-buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*heads over to the Dark Matter shop*


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that indies are exempt from no-buys. I read it on the Internet somewhere ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

Good, because I just ordered six sample tubes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I think that indies are exempt from no-buys. I read it on the Internet somewhere ...





allistra44 said:


> Good, because I just ordered six sample tubes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are supporting an artisan, small business owner and contributing to someone's dream so indies ARE exempt from no buys when you have all that feel good-y, sparkly amazingness!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You are supporting an artisan, small business owner and contributing to someone's dream so indies ARE exempt from no buys when you have all that feel good-y, sparkly amazingness!


This is one of my favorite things about indies.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 17, 2014)

@@BSquared What did you swatch those over? I really want to wear mine and idk what primer I should try first. I'm so nervous to "waste" my indies!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 17, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@BSquared What did you swatch those over? I really want to wear mine and idk what primer I should try first. I'm so nervous to "waste" my indies!


UD Bondage. Not my favorite adhesive but it's cheap so I use it for swatches, it's actually not too bad, I never hear anyone talk about it but I don't mind it. Not the best, but I've used worse.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6500030


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@BSquared What did you swatch those over? I really want to wear mine and idk what primer I should try first. I'm so nervous to "waste" my indies!


A part of my formulating process includes swatching my shades over several different brands of primer to make sure that they come out having somewhat uniform colors across different primers. However, I can say that they look best over Too Faced's Glitter Glue and Sephora's Glitter Primer Adhesive. The sticky textures help the sparkling glitters adhere longer.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone know when Haus of Gloi will release a new collection? Their stock is so low  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 19, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Anyone know when Haus of Gloi will release a new collection? Their stock is so low  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm good question!! I know they have a Spring collection. And I am relatively positive I heard something about a Valentines Day collection too? I think that's why they didn't restock anything yet. Trying to get caught up after Fall/Winter madness and still prep for upcoming collections!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 19, 2014)

HoG posted on FB that they are taking a short break and restock what Yule they can when they reopen on the 27th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, not a new collection but at least one last chance to grab a wishlister!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 19, 2014)

Edit: Maybe if I clicked on the next page lol question already answered.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Um.  By the end of next week, I will have five dozen new shadows to swatch.  Oops?  BUT THEY'RE SO SPARKLY!  HOW COULD I EVER BE EXPECTED TO RESIST?  ALSO SUBS!  AND HOLIDAY LIMITED EDITIONS!  AND ALSO SECRET SANTA!  IT IS NOT MY FAULT!

Ahem.  And that's not counting my NM MoC&amp;etc. order since it still hasn't shipped even though I ordered during literally the first minute of the sale (I'm guessing I won't see it until next year, which is fine now that I see how many shadows I have to entertain myself with in the meantime).  I went back and ordered additional items about half an hour later, and there were lip products in each order, so I'm not sure which aspect of this is causing the biggest delay.  I can't believe I'm getting my VC before my BF order has even shipped.  I'm never combining orders during one of those things again.  (Yes, I'm starting to get grumpy here.  Maybe an overload of carbs in the form of turkey bolognese will help.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2014)

Oooh, I hope i can get my hands on some more Sweet Potato Treat, I'm in love with it and have already used half of my sample!

Edit: um, this was supposed to be a reply to one of the posts about  HoG...


----------



## BSquared (Dec 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oooh, I hope i can get my hands on some more Sweet Potato Treat, I'm in love with it and have already used half of my sample!
> 
> Edit: um, this was supposed to be a reply to one of the posts about HoG...


I loovvveeee sweet potato treat too. Smells so GOOD!! Kicking myself for not getting a full size


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

I played with some of my Notoriously Morbid samples for the first time today.  I ended up wearing Rose from the Dr. Who collection.  I love this color!  I think I will try a new one each day for the next few days.  That will get me to Monday when my VC gets here.

I am waiting until after Christmas to order from HoG.  I have been making a mini wishlist for myself.  I'm trying to decide if I should try a pumpkin butter or a body emulsion first.  I like thick lotions but I also like lotions that absorb fairly well.  Recommendations?


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 20, 2014)

To those who like Sweet Potato Treat... I have 2 full-sized hair oils in Sweet Potato Treat. It's not the same. but I can decant both of you the equivalent of a full-sized perfume from HoG


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 20, 2014)

Also, I JUST got Sweet Potato Souffle from CocoaPink and it smells JUST like Sweet Potato Treat from HoG. Like, just like it.  And it's still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> To those who like Sweet Potato Treat... I have 2 full-sized hair oils in Sweet Potato Treat. It's not the same. but I can decant both of you the equivalent of a full-sized perfume from HoG


THat would be awesome, especially since I've been dying to try their hair oils!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

Heads up, gang:  I have OODLES of new shadows, and I'll be posting swatches in appropriate threads over the next few days!  I already did this month's Vanishing Cabinet.  Swatching is slow going, though, because kitties be cuddly.  I got settled on the couch with my swatching supplies, and Oz immediately settled on my lap. Ah, the kitty feeder just dispensed kibble.  Now he's going to go investigate.  Time to work on this while he's distracted!

ETA:  First up is BeautyBarBaby's After Hours Breakfast collection!







Left to right, over LA Splash Splashproof Sealer:  Bacon &amp; Waffles, Chicken &amp; Waffles, and Sausage Gravy &amp; Biscuits.  I love how pink-verging-on-purple-leaning SG&amp;B is!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 21, 2014)

There is an eyeshadow called bacon!?!? And it's so pretty!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

@@BSquared It's Bacon &amp; WafflesI  It's available right here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/198292896/mineral-makeup-eyeshadow-bacon-waffles

And, heh.  It's vegan.


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heads up, gang:  I have OODLES of new shadows, and I'll be posting swatches in appropriate threads over the next few days!  I already did this month's Vanishing Cabinet.  Swatching is slow going, though, because kitties be cuddly.  I got settled on the couch with my swatching supplies, and Oz immediately settled on my lap. Ah, the kitty feeder just dispensed kibble.  Now he's going to go investigate.  Time to work on this while he's distracted!
> 
> ETA:  First up is BeautyBarBaby's After Hours Breakfast collection!
> 
> ...


I have to buy Bacon &amp; Waffles just so I can have a shadow with a picture of bacon on the jar.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 21, 2014)

Those are really pretty, and the names are hilarious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> THat would be awesome, especially since I've been dying to try their hair oils!


PM me your address (your too @@BSquared if you want it). I promise I'll try to get it out before 30 days have passed haha (I ALWAYS COME THROUGH... I'm just slow. But really, I have something else I promised someone else I'd send. My biggest thing would be getting a container for them @@Kelly Silva or @@meaganola where can I get good bottles about the size of full-size HoG quickly?)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, I JUST got Sweet Potato Souffle from CocoaPink and it smells JUST like Sweet Potato Treat from HoG. Like, just like it.  And it's still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for this! And since, between this and some other things I"ve seen, we seem to like some similar scents...do you have any other favorite scents I absolutely should try?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I have to buy Bacon &amp; Waffles just so I can have a shadow with a picture of bacon on the jar.


I felt that way about sausage gravy and biscuits.  Ugh.  I might have to head over to Pine State for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> PM me your address (your too @@BSquared if you want it). I promise I'll try to get it out before 30 days have passed haha (I ALWAYS COME THROUGH... I'm just slow. But really, I have something else I promised someone else I'd send. My biggest thing would be getting a container for them @@Kelly Silva or @@meaganola where can I get good bottles about the size of full-size HoG quickly?)


Quickly, Amazon. I got some 1 oz dropper style ones there. Otherwise, Specialty Bottle is a good place to check. The shipping is cheap, and you don't have to get a wholesale amount to get a wholesale price.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> PM me your address (your too @@BSquared if you want it). I promise I'll try to get it out before 30 days have passed haha (I ALWAYS COME THROUGH... I'm just slow. But really, I have something else I promised someone else I'd send. My biggest thing would be getting a container for them @@Kelly Silva or @@meaganola where can I get good bottles about the size of full-size HoG quickly?)


I've ordered from these two places:

http://www.pilotvials.com/

http://www.sunburstbottle.com/

It might also be worth checking out your local Whole Foods.  I've seen empty glass bottles in varying sizes in the health &amp; beauty section.  They're not cheap (because Whole Foods), but if they have them, you would save time, and it might be cheaper to go ahead and buy a couple there instead of buying several and paying shipping from Sunburst or Pilot.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Thanks for this! And since, between this and some other things I"ve seen, we seem to like some similar scents...do you have any other favorite scents I absolutely should try?


Yes! Bonfire Pumpkins and Cinderella's Carriage are my absolute favorites of ANY scent. Any of the ones they have with Marshmallow in the name are great too. Black Cat in a Pumpkin Patch, Black Kittens, and



Kelly Silva said:


> Quickly, Amazon. I got some 1 oz dropper style ones there. Otherwise, Specialty Bottle is a good place to check. The shipping is cheap, and you don't have to get a wholesale amount to get a wholesale price.





meaganola said:


> I've ordered from these two places:
> 
> http://www.pilotvials.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you both so much! There's a reason I consider you my Indie Queens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 21, 2014)

Made an order from Dawn Eyes Cosmetics, the swatches online are gorgeous and although her site is damn hard to look at (I hear she's planning on changing it soon) I would order again because her shadow are inexpensive. Got 4 full size eyeshadows and a sample of my choice for $11. Boom!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

Another music-based collection someone needs to let me curate in addition to the grunge one:  glam rock.  ALL of the glitter.  It could called the Stardust on Mars collection.  (Yes, it *is* nearing the time I go on my annual T.Rex/Suzi Quatro/Sweet/New York Dolls kick!  Why do you ask?)  (Also, if Jeffrey and Tim are out, this means I can crank "20th Century Boy," right?  The crunch of that first guitar chord gets me *every single time*.  I should make it a message tone for my phone.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Another music-based collection someone needs to let me curate in addition to the grunge one:  glam rock.  ALL of the glitter.  It could called the Stardust on Mars collection.  (Yes, it *is* nearing the time I go on my annual T.Rex/Suzi Quatro/Sweet/New York Dolls kick!  Why do you ask?)  (Also, if Jeffrey and Tim are out, this means I can crank "20th Century Boy," right?  The crunch of that first guitar chord gets me *every single time*.  I should make it a message tone for my phone.)


This sounds great, you should just start making makeup, or become someone's artistic director basically.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

I want all of the music collections (I really want a pure punk collection. Ramones, Dead Kennedies, Sex Pistols, Misfits, ALL OF IT). And also all of the literature collections.

I would love a series of collections, each based on a literature genre/movement/period.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This sounds great, you should just start making makeup, or become someone's artistic director basically.


I've actually wanted to do that since high school (back then, I thought the best I could hope for would be a job naming colors.  Back then, there wasn't any such thing as indies!).  I just have NO CLUE where to start.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I've actually wanted to do that since high school (back then, I thought the best I could hope for would be a job naming colors.  Back then, there wasn't any such thing as indies!).  I just have NO CLUE where to start.


Right??? I honestly think my life dream would be to make things, anything, I just find it relaxing. I'm too anxious to ever try something "risky" like going out in the wild world of etsy where I'm open to the public, and freak out when I think about how I would even start.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Right??? I honestly think my life dream would be to make things, anything, I just find it relaxing. I'm too anxious to ever try something "risky" like going out in the wild world of etsy where I'm open to the public, and freak out when I think about how I would even start.


My big stumbling block is figuring out what the rules and mechanics of things are:  What sort of facility do I need to package the shadows in jars (because I'm sure that my spare room is not an option)?  Once they're packaged in jars, could I just have them in my spare room for easy order fulfillment?  Where do I order stuff from?  *What* do I order?  How do I figure out what to mix together to make just the right color?  I've been doing eBay and BPAL decant circles for years, so etsy doesn't scare me as far as being open to the public go, and neither does shipping stuff out, but I have no clue how to formulate stuff, what the sanitation rules are, *anything* about color theory, etc.  I get kind of panicky (and sometimes forgetful, depending on how panicky I get) about pending things, so another thing would be that I would want everything all packaged and ready to just be stuck in an envelope and labeled so orders can go out immediately.  None of this weeks-long TAT.  I can't deal with that. 

(In my dream world, I could put fifty sets of something up on a Wednesday/Thursday, have them all sell by Friday night, and then I would spend Saturday and Sunday processing the shipping labels.  They would be sold only in sets, and the sets would be all packed up down to being *in the shipping envelopes* before they go up for sale so literally all I would have to do is generate a shipping label, slap it on, and drop it in the mail.  I could easily find myself getting into a sub, too.  I just don't have a clue where to start with *any* of this.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

I always thought an interesting shop concept would be to make limited batches of something, say "okay i'm going to make 100 lipsticks" and then sell them, then close shop and ship everything out, make something again, sell it again. So things wouldn't be made to order, but vice versa. I don't mind TATs as a buyer, but I could never deal with that as a creator, I get too anxious easily. But I totally agree, making makeup is kind of like chemistry! And I never did well in chemistry. Plus I've been reading that some states (like Florida) have very tedious and expensive licensing involved for selling cosmetics.

I've thought about these kinds of things for wedding items. I found it SO easy to make things that are going for high dollar on etsy (probably DIYed the majority of my wedding) and I'm sitting here like "why don't I try selling this stuff." I'll probably just forever wonder.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I always thought an interesting shop concept would be to make limited batches of something, say "okay i'm going to make 100 lipsticks" and then sell them, then close shop and ship everything out, make something again, sell it again. So things wouldn't be made to order, but vice versa.


Yes!  This is exactly what I meant but probably failed at saying!  I just have no idea how to put things into motion.  (I actually kind of get the impression that this make-a-batch-then-sell-out-then-close-shop-while-making-the-next-batch model is how Haunt does things.)

ETA:  (And, yeah, making makeup is kind of like chemistry, but cooking is a form of chemistry, and I'm a decent cook, so I figure makeup chemistry should be something I can handle!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yes!  This is exactly what I meant but probably failed at saying!  I just have no idea how to put things into motion.  (I actually kind of get the impression that this make-a-batch-then-sell-out-then-close-shop-while-making-the-next-batch model is how Haunt does things.)   ETA:  (And, yeah, making makeup is kind of like chemistry, but cooking is a form of chemistry, and I'm a decent cook, so I figure makeup chemistry should be something I can handle!)


I think its has the potential to be a good shop concept. Might not be as much money made *up front* but people might pester less about order statuses and TATs and might lead to less frustration in the long run (though I do think *most* people who order form indie sellers expect a wait).

Also that's a really good point! I absolutely love cooking and just combining a bunch of random things and seeing how it turns out. Baking, not so much, because you have to be so precise.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 25, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yes! Bonfire Pumpkins and Cinderella's Carriage are my absolute favorites of ANY scent. Any of the ones they have with Marshmallow in the name are great too. Black Cat in a Pumpkin Patch, Black Kittens, and
> 
> Thank you both so much! There's a reason I consider you my Indie Queens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know why I got cut off here, but I was going to say "and there's one called Cozy-something, I think Cozy Blanket" Come-hither is also one of my favorites. And I totally forgot to mention Marshmallow Fireside, too, as one of my top favorites. Also, ask for their version of "Saint." it's delicious.

In my opinion you can't go wrong with any of these- the cat ones are the only ones that I think will vary on who likes it, but like you said, we share similar tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 27, 2014)

Some sales I got emails or notifications about this week:

Eccentric Cosmetics: BOXINGDAYSALE for 35% off an order of $10 or more through Tues Dec. 30th. Which is sometime during the 29th EST due to the time difference in Oz.

Kiss My Sass: IMONLY27 for 27% off an order of $32 or more through Dec 29th. (27% off $32 is about $8.64).

Polish TBH is having a 45% off sale to clear inventory prior to her family conducting a cross country move.

Rainbow Honey: LOVE-RH-20 to get 20% off thru Sunday 12/28 at midnight.


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 27, 2014)

Got my Brazen Cosmetics order today. The mattes I tried are chalky feeling and don't blend very well, but they have great pigmentation and staying power without a primer. 

Her metallic glittery liquid lipsticks are fantastic, but I was disappointed by the lack of opacity on the non-shimmery red one. They take a while to do so, but they dry down enough that my lipstick even survived eating with only some noticeable inner lip wear (and when I eat just about every lipstick ever fades away and dies).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

I had an idea I wanted to run by y'all since it would primarily help this part of the forum - in my community manager training I learned there's a whole section for creating acronyms, basically so far they've been utilized for  WnW, MUFE, BB, and UD if I remember correctly - basically these words show up as underlined and when you move your cursor over it, it shows you what the acronym stands for.

I was thinking that since this subforum is acronym heavy it might be helpful for newbies, but I wasn't sure if this was something y'all would find annoying. Would love thoughts!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 30, 2014)

So...what exactly is the shelf life of a sealed container of mineral makeup? Apparently during the late Autumn of 2012 I put several eyeshadows and a blush from In Your Face, a 3-in-1 face color and lip tint from Mum Mum's Crafts, and a couple of shadows and a lip tint from Simplicity Cosmetics into an empty Sample Society box so I could remember what I did with them. I found them yesterday clearing a bunch of junk out of the kitchen. Only the Simplicity lip tint was opened but it doesn't have a nasty aroma or taste and went on evenly just now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I had an idea I wanted to run by y'all since it would primarily help this part of the forum - in my community manager training I learned there's a whole section for creating acronyms, basically so far they've been utilized for  WnW, MUFE, BB, and UD if I remember correctly - basically these words show up as underlined and when you move your cursor over it, it shows you what the acronym stands for.
> 
> I was thinking that since this subforum is acronym heavy it might be helpful for newbies, but I wasn't sure if this was something y'all would find annoying. Would love thoughts!


I think that'd be good, and would probably cut down on the confusion and repeated questions.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I think that'd be good, and would probably cut down on the confusion and repeated questions.


Good! I'm personally of the opinion that they are helpful and "out of the way" so to speak - but I didn't want to put them in and shock everyone, I imagine it would be quite a noticeable change since there are A LOT of acronyms used around here ahahah.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> So...what exactly is the shelf life of a sealed container of mineral makeup? Apparently during the late Autumn of 2012 I put several eyeshadows and a blush from In Your Face, a 3-in-1 face color and lip tint from Mum Mum's Crafts, and a couple of shadows and a lip tint from Simplicity Cosmetics into an empty Sample Society box so I could remember what I did with them. I found them yesterday clearing a bunch of junk out of the kitchen. Only the Simplicity lip tint was opened but it doesn't have a nasty aroma or taste and went on evenly just now.


I have products that are open that I've had for probably 5 years, honestly, and they're fine. I wouldn't worry about sealed ones at all...dry products can last indefinitely. I will use anything that doesn't look, smell, or taste different.


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 30, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> So...what exactly is the shelf life of a sealed container of mineral makeup? Apparently during the late Autumn of 2012 I put several eyeshadows and a blush from In Your Face, a 3-in-1 face color and lip tint from Mum Mum's Crafts, and a couple of shadows and a lip tint from Simplicity Cosmetics into an empty Sample Society box so I could remember what I did with them. I found them yesterday clearing a bunch of junk out of the kitchen. Only the Simplicity lip tint was opened but it doesn't have a nasty aroma or taste and went on evenly just now.


Theoretically minerals and pigments don't go bad. It's usually oils, fats, and other additives that go bad. Even then, things have a much longer shelf life when they aren't getting added bacteria from the people that use them. As long as they don't smell bad/look or taste off you're probably a-okay


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, acronyms have been updated. Still taking feedback if it ends up being a mess, if I screwed something up, if I need to add something etc.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Okay, acronyms have been updated. Still taking feedback if it ends up being a mess, if I screwed something up, if I need to add something etc.


Ooh, nifty!  I'm guessing you're talking about the acronyms like in the glossary here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135163-indie-glossary/

Are those the ones that were updated?  Because I'm not seeing them show up with hover-over stuff in that first post (where I tried to corral all of them in one place), but I don't know whether this would be retroactive.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, nifty!  I'm guessing you're talking about the acronyms like in the glossary here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135163-indie-glossary/
> 
> Are those the ones that were updated?  Because I'm not seeing them show up with hover-over stuff in that first post (where I tried to corral all of them in one place), but I don't know whether this would be retroactive.


I took it all from that list, but yeah, I'm thinking it doesn't apply retroactively.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, let's try this:  GDE OTM!  NM VC! 

ETA:  That worked!  So now we know it's not retroactive like the naughty word filter is.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

Testing NM DG GDE


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

Yay it works!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, let's try this:  GDE OTM!  NM VC!
> 
> ETA:  That worked!  So now we know it's not retroactive like the naughty word filter is.


Also just noticed VC didn't go through for you here? Not sure why since I have it put in.... 

eta: oooh, I think I figured it out, I accidentally put a space after the "c" so with your exclamation point it did not compute. fixed that!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 31, 2014)

I finally tried a whipped soap last night, and I love it! Luckily, I've accumulated quite a few, so I'm in for some good smelling showers this season!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been using a HoG Bubbling Scrub in Elevenses and IT'S AMAZING.  Not harsh like a regular sugar scrub, lightly exfoliating, and (to me) it smells like sweet, minty tea.  So in love!  And then after this little tub I have samples of Cozy Sweater, Pumpkin Queen, and Olde Cider Haus.  And a sample from Alchemic Muse called Bonfire!  2015 is the year I just smell SO GOOD!

(Also, @@meaganola got me some kind of unlabeled lotion from Pacifica for the summer exchange and it smells like fresh, juicy apples.  I wore that lotion and Cocoa Pink's Black Apple Noel perfume oil today and it was amazing. So much happy!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

So I had an empty pot I found, and I decided to put one of my sample baggies in it...I randomly chose Black Rose Minerals' Blood Moon, and holy crap it's pretty! It's a silvery bluish lavender with a load of red and purple sparkles with a coppery red shift...I think I'm in love.

And now, naturally, I want to try more. They're not a company I see talked about often...anyone tried any other things from them they've liked?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

Dark Matter Makeup swatches! TMTYL, Why So Sirius?, Ixion, Polaris, Cassiopeia, Betelgeuse, Ursa Major, Ursa Minor.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Dark Matter Makeup swatches! TMTYL, Why So Sirius?, Ixion, Polaris, Cassiopeia, Betelgeuse, Ursa Major, Ursa Minor.


I have most of those and I have yet to wear them on my eyes! So excited to.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

The bad thing about having a 2 week christmas break (yay working for the schools!) is that I have all of these  new indie pretties and not much excuse to wear them...haha! A whole box of untouched things...I have a feeling next week is going to be an extra adventurous makeup week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

Is someone reopening, having a sale, launching a new line, etc. tomorrow? For some reason, I have the 3rd on my brain for makeup-related reasons, and I can't remember why, but I'm assuming it's for something indie since that's pretty much all I care about nowadays.

ETA: Nevermind. I remembered! It's my Ephemera shipping date!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Is someone reopening, having a sale, launching a new line, etc. tomorrow? For some reason, I have the 3rd on my brain for makeup-related reasons, and I can't remember why, but I'm assuming it's for something indie since that's pretty much all I care about nowadays.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. I remembered! It's my Ephemera shipping date!


Lol you got to the edit before me! I cant wait for Ephemera!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

(I think the new cupcake shop down the block from me is opening either today or tomorrow, so that's another reason the 3rd might be stuck in my mind.  Too bad it's too dark and cold for me to be wiling to check it out tonight and see for sure.)


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got notice that my very first Indie purchase is sitting in my mailbox!!

Whoo hoo!

Its just a few samples from Glamour Doll Eyes, but still you have to start somewhere, right?!?!

Thanks to this thread I've been stalking all the indie sites drooling like a dog and checking the closed shops twice a day to see if they've opened yet LOL.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> I just got notice that my very first Indie purchase is sitting in my mailbox!!
> 
> Whoo hoo!
> 
> ...


Awesome! GDE is a great one to start with!

I hate when Etsy shops are closed and I can't even see what they have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 3, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> I just got notice that my very first Indie purchase is sitting in my mailbox!!
> 
> Whoo hoo!
> 
> ...


Yay! What colors did you get? Love me some GDE


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 3, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Awesome! GDE is a great one to start with!
> 
> I hate when Etsy shops are closed and I can't even see what they have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hate this too! Let me see what you got, I can buy later!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 3, 2015)

OK for blushes I got samples of:

Peach is the New Blush

Polish My Halo

Start a Rumor

Hollywood Affair

Shadows:

Tawdry

Lovelock

Baking Season (free w. Purchase)

I can't get over how beautiful they all are!

And her turnaround was pretty quick.

I took some swatches but don't have time to upload, but I will soon!

PS...I just learned how bad I am at swatching!!


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

I love Indie makeup! I don't know why, but I never imagined it even existed until yesterday. I've see a lot of feline themes in my new Indy explorations. I just ordered from Scardy cat on Etsy. What awesome cute sample bottles! Hello waffle looks awesome too. I want their Catssic collection. I am so excited my discovery date coincided with VC subscription. I got it! Any other recommendations. I may try pressing, although powders last forever. I have 10 year old Bare Minerals eye shadows and glimmers that work great! Hopefully this is my first post on this thread. I've been all over, and it's a bit hard to navigate and find everything on my phone.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 3, 2015)

@@Saphirehaze I know how you feel, I just discovered them recently too and I don't think I've been back on Sephora or Ultas site since!

I looove that rose gold on Scaredy Cat site. So so pretty!

What did you order?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

I knew about indies long before I *really* started to get into them. For a couple of years I bought GDE, but didn't really branch out.

Then I started really thinking about the cosmetics industry, and how the big corporations are run by old rich men getting richer by making us feel like we're not pretty enough.

Suddenly I started to feel bad about supporting that part of the industry and decided I'd much rather give my money to individuals, mostly women, doing what they love. And I don't have any plans to turn back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 3, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I knew about indies long before I *really* started to get into them. For a couple of years I bought GDE, but didn't really branch out.
> 
> Then I started really thinking about the cosmetics industry, and how the big corporations are run by old rich men getting richer by making us feel like we're not pretty enough.
> 
> Suddenly I started to feel bad about supporting that part of the industry and decided I'd much rather give my money to individuals, mostly women, doing what they love. And I don't have any plans to turn back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To add on to that,indie brands are more willing to cater to fandoms and niche colors or styles of products. All the indies I have seen are cruelty-free and usually make an effort to offer vegan products for their clients. Most of them do it at a price that is a fraction of the cost of anything from Sephora, and I've come to really really like indie samples and mini jars because I almost never go through a whole eyeshadow. 

Also, as a crafter, (attempting) pressing your own shadows, building your own palettes, and moving baggies to jars and such is actually really appealing to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I knew about indies long before I *really* started to get into them. For a couple of years I bought GDE, but didn't really branch out.
> 
> Then I started really thinking about the cosmetics industry, and how the big corporations are run by old rich men getting richer by making us feel like we're not pretty enough.
> 
> Suddenly I started to feel bad about supporting that part of the industry and decided I'd much rather give my money to individuals, mostly women, doing what they love. And I don't have any plans to turn back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like this point, and it helps solidify for me that ~*indie makeup~* isn't just a fad of the moment (the way subscription boxes are to some extent) - because the cosmetic industry really has had a huge void in regards to makeup made by women catering to the likes and interests of women, not the minds of rich old men.

Plus buying cruelty free has been SO HARD when a lot of companies don't even take in to account/or are not up front about where their materials are purchased from in the process of making their "cruelty free" makeup.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

@@Kristy_Isabelle I think Rose Gold was one of the few I didn't. I picked 15 samples and full size of the Red (I Larp do this will come in handy) and the Metamorphosis. I also got a cat named one in light pink because it had a cat on the bottle and I love cats. I should text and see if I could add more samples to my order. I am still improving my eyeshadow technique and looking for an ideal primer. I am used to Sephora so the prices seem so low. I will still use the big guys for foundation. I have oily skin and I sweat so a good foundation is a must.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 3, 2015)

Echoing what you guys are saying, I was thinking today (while in the shower, where all good thinking occurs lol) that it has to be somewhat costly for indie companies to send out GWP eyeshadows. Like I know GDE does it, Fyrinnae does it, NM does it etc. yes they make profit but that has to cost money. When's the last time ulta or sephora threw in a free eyeshadow for me with my order? Hint: never.

Yay indies!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

And the subs with their cross-pollination of extras!  Like, innocent+twisted alchemy made a shade (clamshell samples, but Linda's clamshells are *packed*) and Black Violet made a fragrance specifically for GDE OTMs.  I've received Shiro, Hello Waffle, Scaredy Cat, and at least a dozen others in i+ta.  GDE made a special shade for the VC.  In those cases, they're not lagniappes but promo items to try to entice us into buying from the guest appearance brands, but they still can't be cheap, especially given the price of subs.

Oh!  I just realized i+ta should be shipping this week!  Yay!  I want to pick up some clamshells from the Live or Die collection, but I should wait until I get my bag.  (They include discount codes in the sub bags!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2015)

kawaiimeows said:


> I really like this point, and it helps solidify for me that ~*indie makeup~* isn't just a fad of the moment (the way subscription boxes are to some extent) - because the cosmetic industry really has had a huge void in regards to makeup made by women catering to the likes and interests of women, not the minds of rich old men.
> 
> Plus buying cruelty free has been SO HARD when a lot of companies don't even take in to account/or are not up front about where their materials are purchased from in the process of making their "cruelty free" makeup.


Yes, that's a big thing, too! And there's also just something cool about knowing exactly who made the thing you're putting on your face. I've seen people talk about how they are reluctant to try indies because they don't find them trustworthy because they are usually made by an individual or a small number of people in a small setting...for me, I find that much more worthy of trust than a giant faceless company mass producing products in some lab/factory somewhere. 

Maybe it's because we've been conditioned to think that big business/corporations are trustworthy and have our best interests at heart (like how so many people tend to go with the "well they wouldn't sell this if it was harmful" route, and I am so the opposite of that! lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

An individual or a small handful of people have *everything* to lose if they make a bad batch of something.  A big company has a flotilla of lawyers on board whose job it is to make sure they lose *nothing* if the same happens.  Like imagine if that Pop (I think it was from Pop) lip gloss that ipsy sent out -- the one that smelled like burning tires and gave someone's little boy a rash and welts when his mom kissed him while she was wearing it -- came from, say, Beauty Bar Baby (just picking a random company).  They would probably be *over*.

(Food carts are a similar thing.  I used to work with someone who thought they were filthy and that people were always getting sick from food they ate there, and she even thought that smaller restaurants were shady, so she stuck to big chains like Applebee's and McDonald's.  Uh...  A restaurant that has corporate backing can handle an e. coli outbreak.  See:  E. coli at Jack in the Box in 1993.  If that happened to a food cart, that cart would almost definitely have to shut down immediately, and it would just never recover.  The JitB location that served the burgers that killed *three* kids is still open the last time I checked in March/April.)


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 4, 2015)

meaganola said:


> An individual or a small handful of people have *everything* to lose if they make a bad batch of something.  A big company has a flotilla of lawyers on board whose job it is to make sure they lose *nothing* if the same happens.  Like imagine if that Pop (I think it was from Pop) lip gloss that ipsy sent out -- the one that smelled like burning tires and gave someone's little boy a rash and welts when his mom kissed him while she was wearing it -- came from, say, Beauty Bar Baby (just picking a random company).  They would probably be *over*.
> 
> (Food carts are a similar thing.  I used to work with someone who thought they were filthy and that people were always getting sick from food they ate there, and she even thought that smaller restaurants were shady, so she stuck to big chains like Applebee's and McDonald's.  Uh...  A restaurant that has corporate backing can handle an e. coli outbreak.  See:  E. coli at Jack in the Box in 1993.  If that happened to a food cart, that cart would almost definitely have to shut down immediately, and it would just never recover.  The JitB location that served the burgers that killed *three* kids is still open the last time I checked in March/April.)


Not to mention places like Applebee's microwave their food! There is a chain out here called Firefly- one location had a Salmonella outbreak, and a LOT of people got really sick. Including one of my friends- he was in the hospital for almost a month and said it's the worst pain he's ever been in (and he's been hit by cars twice while riding his bike, smh)- he won $75,000 in a suit against them, but a lot of out mutual friends still eat there. !?! 

I just like supporting small businesses along with some of the bigger businesses I buy from, like Target. It makes me feel good to support women, whether I know them or not, who are just trying to make an honest living doing what they love and supporting themselves with their passion. That makes me happy.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> @@Kristy_Isabelle I think Rose Gold was one of the few I didn't. I picked 15 samples and full size of the Red (I Larp do this will come in handy) and the Metamorphosis. I also got a cat named one in light pink because it had a cat on the bottle and I love cats. I should text and see if I could add more samples to my order. I am still improving my eyeshadow technique and looking for an ideal primer. I am used to Sephora so the prices seem so low. I will still use the big guys for foundation. I have oily skin and I sweat so a good foundation is a must.


I would love to see swatches when you get them in!

I feel the same way about the prices! I mean the indies are prettier, cheaper, cruelty free and the money goes into the pockets of hard working ladies??

IM IN!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 4, 2015)

I am loving the color of the year Marsala. I am not loving the big-ticket price tags in major stores. Would anyone have any suggestions for some rich homemade Marsala goodness, preferably something multi-use that can work with both eyes, lips and cheeks and is sheer enough that my pasty-vanilla face can rock it? Many thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

Bflopolska said:


> I am loving the color of the year Marsala. I am not loving the big-ticket price tags in major stores. Would anyone have any suggestions for some rich homemade Marsala goodness, preferably something multi-use that can work with both eyes, lips and cheeks and is sheer enough that my pasty-vanilla face can rock it? Many thanks!


Shiro's January COTM!  I'm not sure it would be good as a blush, but it's officially an eyeshadow, and it's lip-safe.  http://shirocosmetics.com/product/ziggy/



> _Ziggy played guitar, jamming good with Weird and Gilly, And the Spiders from Mars._
> 
> January’s Color of the Month is inspired by David Bowie and Pantone’s 2015 Color of the Year!
> 
> Brightened, slightly metallic Marsala red with blue shimmer (difficult to photograph, much stronger in person). Suggestion by Alisha P.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 5, 2015)

OK, finally have the time to upload my GDE swatches!

Let's see if I can figure this out..

First fron right to left is

Tawdry -shadow

Hollywood Affair - blush

Start a Rumor - blush

Polish my Halo - blush

Second pic from right to left

Peach is the New Blush

Baking Season - shadow

Lovelock - shadow

Taken outside, they don't look as pretty in the pictures!

Either my camera sucks or just I suck that bad at swatching!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 5, 2015)

Tawdry's so pretty!


----------



## Allison H (Jan 5, 2015)

I love start a rumor! It's one of my favorites! You picked out some great colors for your first haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jan 5, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Not to mention places like Applebee's microwave their food! There is a chain out here called Firefly- one location had a Salmonella outbreak, and a LOT of people got really sick. Including one of my friends- he was in the hospital for almost a month and said it's the worst pain he's ever been in (and he's been hit by cars twice while riding his bike, smh)- he won $75,000 in a suit against them, but a lot of out mutual friends still eat there. !?!
> 
> I just like supporting small businesses along with some of the bigger businesses I buy from, like Target. It makes me feel good to support women, whether I know them or not, who are just trying to make an honest living doing what they love and supporting themselves with their passion. That makes me happy.


Totally random but I remember that Firefly outbreak - a couple of my girlfriends used to go there all the time, but I never did even though it is pretty close to me. I didn't know they were a chain? I thought it was also a small business - like, the owners are locals, too? I think that is why people still go there - it was a genuine mistake and the owners were upset. At least, that was my take on it.

Like I said, I've never been and I don't care to go, but it wasn't like they were that dude giving people Hep B by reusing needles, if we're talking Vegas-specific incidents. He was a jackoff who deserved to get sued, and I'm only sorry it is his insurance and not him who has to pay.

Sorry, totally off-topic. I'm stressed tonight.

Edit: That came off like I thought your friend didn't have the right to sue - NOT the case at all! I was just trying to come up with a small business vs. corporation model and argh, this sounds worse the more I try to explain... I'm sorry, anyways all I mean was that I didn't know Firefly was a chain. :blush:


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 5, 2015)

Lines can totally get blurred on small versus big business, especially when franchises are involved. While they do have the backing of the larger corporation for certain things, franchises are generally owned and run by locals.


----------



## SillyNoodle (Jan 6, 2015)

Indies are big in any industry they can be in right now. There is just something more personal and fulfilling when supporting indies, imo. I know the names of several indie owners, yet I can't name any large corporation owners at all. I think that says a lot.

I wish I had some locally owned restaurants to go to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have nearly 30 restaurants near me and they are chains. I'm not a chain snob, but a little variety outside of the 5 Dunkin Donuts, 3 Subways, 2 Starbucks, etc, would be nice.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 6, 2015)

Is there a dedicated indie BST thread?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 6, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> Is there a dedicated indie BST thread?


Yep! Here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134164-the-indie-swap-thread/


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sooo today I was on Temptalia and I was lusting over the swatch for Solstice from the new Urban Decay Moondusts and then it occurred to me that I can get the same exact thing from most indie companies. I know I have a similar color from Eccentric Cosmetics called Sea Spirit, and I guarantee Aromaleigh has several variants of the same duochrome. I swear I'll never go back to mainstream.


----------



## Verorenee (Jan 6, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Sooo today I was on Temptalia and I was lusting over the swatch for Solstice from the new Urban Decay Moondusts and then it occurred to me that I can get the same exact thing from most indie companies. I know I have a similar color from Eccentric Cosmetics called Sea Spirit, and I guarantee Aromaleigh has several variants of the same duochrome. I swear I'll never go back to mainstream.


Solstice is lovely! When someone finds a dupe let us know!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 6, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Sooo today I was on Temptalia and I was lusting over the swatch for Solstice from the new Urban Decay Moondusts and then it occurred to me that I can get the same exact thing from most indie companies. I know I have a similar color from Eccentric Cosmetics called Sea Spirit, and I guarantee Aromaleigh has several variants of the same duochrome. I swear I'll never go back to mainstream.


Aromaleigh seems to have quite a few close options in their red/burgundy range:

http://www.aromaleighcosmetics.com/product-tag/redburgundy/


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 9, 2015)

Gals, I'm pretty new to indie and I have a question: what tinted lip balms can you recommend? 

I don't like sheer ones, I'm all about the color but once the winter starts I need sth more moisturizing than traditional lipsticks. But I'd still like sth with quite an intense tint.

Sorry, if it's been discussed before.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Gals, I'm pretty new to indie and I have a question: what tinted lip balms can you recommend?
> 
> I don't like sheer ones, I'm all about the color but once the winter starts I need sth more moisturizing than traditional lipsticks. But I'd still like sth with quite an intense tint.
> 
> Sorry, if it's been discussed before.


French Girl Organics (on Etsy) has a great tint called Rose Noir. If you are familiar with Clinique Black Honey, this will give you a great idea of the kind of color and coverage to expect. They also have a pretty red one called Cerise. Both have good color and coverage, enough to tell it's really a lip color and not a Chapstick with a wimpy sprinkling of mica in it, and they're very kind to dry lips.

There's also Tater Rounds Beauty (also on Etsy) and they have lip colors with a more opaque coverage. I find them to be very creamy and moisturizing and wear vey well. They are also insanely inexpensive--I think I paid $12 for a set of three, and there are a ton of shades available.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 9, 2015)

@@Bflopolska thank you! I really like those tints, they look pretty pigmented. The problem with etsy for me is that shipping to Poland is usually more than the price of the item... Even with really tiny items. I may try Tater however - even though shipping is over twice the price of the balm - because at the least the product itself is really inexpensive.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> @@Bflopolska thank you! I really like those tints, they look pretty pigmented. The problem with etsy for me is that shipping to Poland is usually more than the price of the item... Even with really tiny items. I may try Tater however - even though shipping is over twice the price of the balm - because at the least the product itself is really inexpensive.


Proszę! My pleasure! Tater is SO inexpensive, and you get a lot of product for what you pay for. I have a blush of hers that has so much product, I might be able to use it every day for the rest of the year and not use it up. Her shadows are packed full as well, and there is a lot of lipstick in the tubes. Part of why it's so inexpensive is that she does not print labels for her products (except for a little piggy sticker on some jars) thus reducing her overhead. Ingredients can be found on the Etsy page. I have used them for a couple of years and can vouch for the quality.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds good! Ok, in that case I should probably economize on shipping and order more than one thing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dziękuję   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, I'll ask here:  What is your favorite flavored/scented lip balm from an Indie? I got a Coffin Kisser from NM that ended up having no discernable scent or flavor to it. It still feels nice, but I'm on a quest for my HG balm right now and I'd like something with a strong scent/flavor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tinted and non-tinted are both fine, I love both!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

One of my faves is Glass Apples by Notoriously Morbid.  It has a sheer red tint, it smells like apples (I don't think there's any flavoring).  And it's named after the Neil Gaiman short story "Snow, Glass, Apples", a re-telling of the Snow White story from the stepmother's perspective.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 9, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> One of my faves is Glass Apples by Notoriously Morbid. It has a sheer red tint, it smells like apples (I don't think there's any flavoring). And it's named after the Neil Gaiman short story "Snow, Glass, Apples", a re-telling of the Snow White story from the stepmother's perspective.


That's one of my favorites, too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 9, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay, I'll ask here:  What is your favorite flavored/scented lip balm from an Indie? I got a Coffin Kisser from NM that ended up having no discernable scent or flavor to it. It still feels nice, but I'm on a quest for my HG balm right now and I'd like something with a strong scent/flavor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Tinted and non-tinted are both fine, I love both!


HoG lip balms are my favorite, they come out seasonally with their limited edition releases.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> HoG lip balms are my favorite, they come out seasonally with their limited edition releases.


Ahh, I'm glad to hear that. I had a couple of them in my cart when I ordered my Yule samples but just didn't pull the trigger. I'll have to see if they have any when the Valentines or spring stuff comes out, since I know I won't be able to resist buying a few things anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 9, 2015)

HoG lip balms smell great, but do be aware they don't have any flavour to them if that's what you're looking for. Also I didn't find them moisturizing enough for me (I have chronic chapped lips, though). The quality is high as far as packaging and formula goes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> HoG lip balms smell great, but do be aware they don't have any flavour to them if that's what you're looking for. Also I didn't find them moisturizing enough for me (I have chronic chapped lips, though). The quality is high as far as packaging and formula goes.


Flavor is nice but scent is more important to me. Sometimes I prefer no flavor that way I'm less likely to lick it off!

Do you have any favorite balms?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 9, 2015)

I got my Meow Cosmetic foundation samples today. I was surprised that they were able to ship them out their first day back from their holiday. I was totally expecting them later this month given the notice they had up on their site. 

Soooo many sample baggies and all ever so slightly different. It's been a long time since I wore mineral foundation, so there's the readjustment / learning curve on that one, on top of checking color matches. I hope this works out. I'd really prefer a liquid or a cream foundation, but I'm tired of playing the "are you going to irritate my skin?" game. Maybe I'll find that I like mineral foundation. After all, my last one was Bare Minerals, which is probably why I don't have good memories. 

Wait, does Meow count as indie or niche? Am suddenly wondering if this is the right thread for it...


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 9, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Flavor is nice but scent is more important to me. Sometimes I prefer no flavor that way I'm less likely to lick it off!
> 
> Do you have any favorite balms?


I've only gotten HoG balms as far as indies go! My absolute favourite lip balm is from a Canadian company called Epic Blend. The strength of the scent and flavour depends on the type you get -- for example, the Coconut had a medium strength scent and taste, whereas the Vanilla smelled and tasted more like shea butter, and the Green Apple and Berry had scent but no flavour. I think it's because they don't add many extras to the formula. They're my HG so I've only recently started branching out to try indie balms. I want to try Ten Three Lab's salve sticks because I've heard good things about them.

(Coconut is the best out of the four I've tried, but it's also one of my fave scents in general, so YMMV)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> I've only gotten HoG balms as far as indies go! My absolute favourite lip balm is from a Canadian company called Epic Blend. The strength of the scent and flavour depends on the type you get -- for example, the Coconut had a medium strength scent and taste, whereas the Vanilla smelled and tasted more like shea butter, and the Green Apple and Berry had scent but no flavour. I think it's because they don't add many extras to the formula. They're my HG so I've only recently started branching out to try indie balms. I want to try Ten Three Lab's salve sticks because I've heard good things about them.
> 
> (Coconut is the best out of the four I've tried, but it's also one of my fave scents in general, so YMMV)


I have the coconut Epic Blend and it is really nice! I don't love the coconut (it's not my favorite) but it works well enough that I don't care, lol

Yes, the salve sticks are on my list to try, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 10, 2015)

Meow is still indie in my book. As far as I can tell they are a very small company in the suburbs of Pittsburgh-- not mass produced like Colourpop or something.  I love Meow foundation! I can't wear it right now since my skin is so dry but it's my go-to as soon as the weather warms up. I ordered like 20 sample baggies so I could get the best color match.

eta for clarification- I have a full size of my color match, lol. I made it sound like I was using 20  different sample baggies. oops. 

Also, re: lip balms, I got Rosy Lipped from Haus of Gloi and it is neither moisturizing nor very tinted. Big disappointment for me. But I do love the smell so I'll use it up; it's at my desk at work and I apply it constantly.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh!  I keep forgetting I have a HoG balm!  Winter Rose.  It keeps disappearing in the depths of my messenger bag.  I find it, put it in a place in my bag where I can easily grab it, and it disappears again.  It will resurface, but it might take a month like my NM Feeling Alive balm did.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 10, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay, I'll ask here:  What is your favorite flavored/scented lip balm from an Indie? I got a Coffin Kisser from NM that ended up having no discernable scent or flavor to it. It still feels nice, but I'm on a quest for my HG balm right now and I'd like something with a strong scent/flavor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Tinted and non-tinted are both fine, I love both!


Beauty Bar Baby lip balms have quickly become my absolute favorite. They are so moisturizing and all smell amazing! Super inexpensive too! Tiny Green Men and Strawberry Shortcake are two of my faves.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> Beauty Bar Baby lip balms have quickly become my absolute favorite. They are so moisturizing and all smell amazing! Super inexpensive too! Tiny Green Men and Strawberry Shortcake are two of my faves.


Ooh, thanks! I haven't tried anything from them at all except a lip gloss sample I got from GDE...adding to my list!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I'll have to get their lipstick in Haunted Palace one of these days.  Crap, I should have planned ahead so I could have had it before the 19th for Poe's birthday!  Too late broke now.  I already have a decant of Haunted Palace perfume oil from BPAL somewhere around here!  If I could find Poe-inspired eyeshadow, I could do a whole theme!  (BPAL did a whole limited edition Poe-inspired series that was sold exclusively at this awesome horror shop -- books, dvds, postcards, etc. -- called Dark Delicacies several years ago.  Lenore, Oval Portrait, The Pit and the Pendulum, Prospero, and a few more I can't recall.)

ETA:  Maybe it's for the best that I don't have it in time for his birthday because my GCC Black Lodge polish should be arriving in a few days, and I already have the NM Lost in the Lodge collection so I may very well have a _Twin Peaks_ theme week instead!  I have that show on dvd (I even also have the original Japanese pilot, which had an actual ending that revealed Who Killed Laura Palmer, and that person was different from who did it in the series) *and* avi files, and it's streaming on Netflix.  Because the universe loves me, at least temporarily.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 10, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Meow is still indie in my book. As far as I can tell they are a very small company in the suburbs of Pittsburgh-- not mass produced like Colourpop or something.  I love Meow foundation! I can't wear it right now since my skin is so dry but it's my go-to as soon as the weather warms up. I ordered like 20 sample baggies so I could get the best color match.
> 
> eta for clarification- I have a full size of my color match, lol. I made it sound like I was using 20  different sample baggies. oops.
> 
> Also, re: lip balms, I got Rosy Lipped from Haus of Gloi and it is neither moisturizing nor very tinted. Big disappointment for me. But I do love the smell so I'll use it up; it's at my desk at work and I apply it constantly.


What do you wear when your skin is too dry?

I think I may have found a color match in Ocicat, but will be verifying it tomorrow. Somehow Korat (golden yellow) actually looks kind of peach or pink on me. I just wished I'd picked some up in Flawless in addition to Pampered. Unfortunately, my usually combination skin is suffering and is pretty dry right now, which is no fun when trying mineral foundations.

And I totally understood about the gajillion little baggies while trying to find the match.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay, I'll ask here: What is your favorite flavored/scented lip balm from an Indie? I got a Coffin Kisser from NM that ended up having no discernable scent or flavor to it. It still feels nice, but I'm on a quest for my HG balm right now and I'd like something with a strong scent/flavor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Tinted and non-tinted are both fine, I love both!


Beauty bar baby. Hands down my favorite lip balm. I think strawberry shortcake is my favorite but rice krispie treat and waffle cone are good too!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 10, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> What do you wear when your skin is too dry?
> 
> I think I may have found a color match in Ocicat, but will be verifying it tomorrow. Somehow Korat (golden yellow) actually looks kind of peach or pink on me. I just wished I'd picked some up in Flawless in addition to Pampered. Unfortunately, my usually combination skin is suffering and is pretty dry right now, which is no fun when trying mineral foundations.
> 
> And I totally understood about the gajillion little baggies while trying to find the match.


I wear Tarte's Amazonian Clay foundation mixed with a tiny bit of moisturizer, then buff that on with a beauty blender. It works fairly well on my combo/oily skin. I cannot beat Meow as far as mineral foundation goes, though!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2015)

So I love Haus of Gloi butterbalms from the Yule collex but I am getting to be over the Yule scents.  Do any other indies do any similar bath products?  They are way more moisturizing than other bath bombs I've tried... I don't want to shave my legs without one ever again.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking I'll have to get their lipstick in Haunted Palace one of these days.  Crap, I should have planned ahead so I could have had it before the 19th for Poe's birthday!  Too late broke now.  I already have a decant of Haunted Palace perfume oil from BPAL somewhere around here!  If I could find Poe-inspired eyeshadow, I could do a whole theme!  (BPAL did a whole limited edition Poe-inspired series that was sold exclusively at this awesome horror shop -- books, dvds, postcards, etc. -- called Dark Delicacies several years ago.  Lenore, Oval Portrait, The Pit and the Pendulum, Prospero, and a few more I can't recall.)
> 
> ETA:  Maybe it's for the best that I don't have it in time for his birthday because my GCC Black Lodge polish should be arriving in a few days, and I already have the NM Lost in the Lodge collection so I may very well have a _Twin Peaks_ theme week instead!  I have that show on dvd (I even also have the original Japanese pilot, which had an actual ending that revealed Who Killed Laura Palmer, and that person was different from who did it in the series) *and* avi files, and it's streaming on Netflix.  Because the universe loves me, at least temporarily.


Wait, who killed her in the Japanese version??


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Wait, who killed her in the Japanese version??


Whoops, it wasn't just the Japanese version.  It was the international version, made before they knew it was going to be an actual series.


The killer was Bob.  Interesting trivia from the TP Wiki about how that character came into existence:



> The impetus for the series _Twin Peaks_ was the mystery of who killed Laura Palmer. When production began on the pilot episode, "Northwest Passage", series creators David Lynch and Mark Frost had decided that the murderer would be revealed as Leland Palmer, Laura's father. During the filming of a scene in the pilot taking place in Laura's room, Frank Silva, a set dresser during the shootings but also an actor, accidentally trapped himself in the room prior to filming by inadvertently moving a dresser in front of the door. Lynch had an image of Silva stuck in the room and thought that it could fit into the series somewhere, and told Silva that he would like for him to be in the series. Lynch had Silva crouch at the foot of Laura's bed and look through the bars of the footboard, as if he were "trapped" behind them, and filmed it, then had Silva leave the room and filmed the empty room; after reviewing the footage, Lynch liked the presence that Silva brought to the scene and decided that he would put him somewhere in the series.
> 
> Later that day, a scene was being filmed in which Palmer's mother experiences a vision which frightens her; at the time, the script did not indicate what Mrs Palmer had seen to frighten her. Lynch was pleased with how the scene turned out, but a crew member informed him that it would have to be re-shot, because a mirror in the scene had inadvertently picked up someone's reflection. When Lynch asked who it was, the crew member replied that it had been Silva. Lynch considered this a "happy accident," and decided at that point that the unnamed character to be played by Silva would be revealed as Palmer's true killer.


Thanks to the magic of YouTube, you can now see the alternate ending for yourself (with Spanish subtitles) without having to buy it.  Alternate ending part one:


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 11, 2015)

meggpi said:


> So I love Haus of Gloi butterbalms from the Yule collex but I am getting to be over the Yule scents.  Do any other indies do any similar bath products?  They are way more moisturizing than other bath bombs I've tried... I don't want to shave my legs without one ever again.


Alchemic Muse does bath melts (they're reopening today at 1 pm EST) and Fortune Cookie Soap is basically an indie version of Lush.

eta: Fizzbutter has a bunch of bath bombs as well, their site is here http://fizzbutter.com/zencart/. I've never tried them though.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 11, 2015)

I second the Alchemic Muse bath bombs!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 15, 2015)

I just reorganized my indie collection, with new storage trays and I have pics! Under the spoiler because it's pic heavy! This is my whole collection, with the exception of stuff in my bathroom and shower, which includes some soaps, detanglers, and full size Haus of Gloi perfumes. Also excepting a few things I have in my purse.



Spoiler



This first tray is stuff to swatch and review, including Hello Waffle, Victorian Disco, Glamour Doll Eyes, Notoriously Morbid, Beauty Bar Baby, Performance Colors, Aromaleigh, and Blackbird Cosmetics.

These smaller trays are for brands I have less of. Includes Mad Lab Cosmetics, Sugar Skull Minerals, AFK Cosmetics, Life's Entropy, Innocent+Twisted Alchemy, Fyrinnae, Aromaleigh, Darling Girl, Limnit Lipsticks, Kiss My Sass, Beauty Bar Baby, Geek Chic Cosmetics, Ten Three Labs, and a few others.

This tray is for Hello Waffle and Notoriously Morbid.

Glamour Doll Eyes and Shiro Cosmetics

Perfumes! Top left is an ammo case for my 1ml sample vials. Bottom right green tray I cannot find more of. They basically don't exist on the internet. I found mine at Target, they were a set of 3 (see first photo for the other 2), and I bought the last set. They aren't on Target's website, not even on the manufacturer's website. Perfume brands are, Haus of Gloi, Solstice Scents, Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, Black Violet, Darling Clandestine, Fortune Cookie Soap (which I don't consider indie, but they needed a home), Sixteen92, Smelly Yeti, Alchimia Apothecary, and Ten Three Labs.

Bath and body tray! This tray is bigger than the others and has a divider built in, here's the link. Whipped soaps on the left, lotions and other bath stuff on the right. Brands include Haus of Gloi, Savor, Queen Bee Apothecary, Alchemic Muse, and Solstice Scents.

Everything all together!


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. It's like indie heaven.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2015)

Saw on Shiro's FB they are now distributing Victorian Disco:  Here is the post:

 Shiro Cosmetics
3 mins · 


Two new cool-toned contouring powders are now available in our Cheekbones section: Burn the Heart Out of You and Do Your Research! http://shirocosmetics.com/products/face/cheekbones/

Femme Fatale is fully restocked, and we've expanded the catalog with 8 new colors: http://shirocosmetics.com/products/brands/femme-fatale/ - We're planning on putting in a restock request tomorrow, so if these sell out too quickly, we should have more pretty fast!

And, here's Victorian Disco! http://shirocosmetics.com/products/brands/victorian-disco/

Please email me at [email protected] if you have an undelivered order with Victorian Disco or have requested a refund from them that hasn't yet been processed! I'm happy to personally handle any unresolved issues as we begin managing distribution for this brand.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2015)

Tamarin said:


> I feel like VDC should consider doing what Detrivore did with Shiro and finding a distributor so she only has to focus on making more stock and not fulfilling and mailing orders.


@@Tamarin wins!


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 15, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@Tamarin wins!


LOL I just didn't expect the distributor to be Shiro.  Though I guess it makes sense, Shiro definitely has experience with this kind of situation and they are very reliable, I would totally order VDC stuff through Shiro (except the colors I want aren't stocked and I'm on a no-buy).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 15, 2015)

My issue with Shiro distributing VDC is that I still don't know if Ashley is making money off this. If she is not, I might consider buying some from Shiro. If she is, I would not because I really don't want any more of my money going to her. I am just going to assume she is making money off it, and not buy anything.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 15, 2015)

Heyyy, speaking of distributing, anyone remember who was going to do Little Sparrow? Dreamworld Hermetica, right? FB hates me and refuses to let me find the info (although that might be user error, blah. &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 15, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Heyyy, speaking of distributing, anyone remember who was going to do Little Sparrow? Dreamworld Hermetica, right? FB hates me and refuses to let me find the info (although that might be user error, blah. &lt;_&lt; )


Yes, Dreamworld Hermetica will be carrying Little Sparrow soonish? Probably after February 1st when the site reopens.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 15, 2015)

I am anxiously awaiting the Dreamworld Hermetica reopening.  Not only so that I can get my Little Sparrow fix (come to me Orang Crush full size lippie) but I am super excited that she is supposed to be real easing a liquid foundation that will have the same color matching she has available in powder form.  I have gotten a little too old and dry for powder foundations to work for me anymore and I am so, so excited about the possibilities here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 15, 2015)

Question: 

Do we think the single indie swap thread is still ok, or do we want to do separate threads for different subscriptions?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2015)

Just one thread, please!  All the new threads are making my head spin, and if someone wants to trade some Hello Waffle for some Notoriously Morbid, it'd be easier to find it in just one thread!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 15, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Just one thread, please! All the new threads are making my head spin, and if someone wants to trade some Hello Waffle for some Notoriously Morbid, it'd be easier to find it in just one thread!


Yeah, plus there's only 3 pages in 5 months and not much activity at all so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 16, 2015)

I vote one thread (if I even have a vote, I feel invisible). It is hard to nativagate multiple threads, and many people have swaps from multiple indies.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 16, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> I vote one thread (if I even have a vote, I feel invisible). It is hard to nativagate multiple threads, and many people have swaps from multiple indies.


 I'm pretty sure anyone devoting time to reading this massive thread gets a vote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also vote keep it one thread for now.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think one thread works just fine! 

I'm also pretty pumped to have Little Sparrow back. The colors I have from her are beautiful and her lip jellies are the best!


----------



## Verorenee (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw a really pretty matte pastel look on Instagram. Are there any indie brands I can look at for something like this?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 16, 2015)

Verorenee said:


> I saw a really pretty matte pastel look on Instagram. Are there any indie brands I can look at for something like this?


First one that comes to mind is Darling Girl, she has a lot of pastels, but I don't know how many are matte. Actually I do, because she has a link for all her mattes! Other than that though, I can't think of many matte pastels from indies. Blackbird has the mattes, but no pastels.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 16, 2015)

Verorenee said:


> I saw a really pretty matte pastel look on Instagram. Are there any indie brands I can look at for something like this?


Dawn Eyes Cosmetics does a whole line of mattes. I've never tried them personally, but they do have a pastel selection.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2015)

greendaisy said:


> Dawn Eyes Cosmetics does a whole line of mattes. I've never tried them personally, but they do have a pastel selection.


Dawn Eyes eyeshadows are amazing!  Just fair warning, her website is kind of hard to navigate, it's very outdated.  Just contact the store owner via email or FB if you're having issues, she'll be more than happy to help you find what you need!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 16, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Dawn Eyes eyeshadows are amazing! Just fair warning, her website is kind of hard to navigate, it's very outdated. Just contact the store owner via email or FB if you're having issues, she'll be more than happy to help you find what you need!


Super fast shipping too. Love dawn eyes. I find her website cute in an "awwww 1996" kind of way, but it is a pain in the ass to order from.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 17, 2015)

Frikken grrrrrrrrr x 1000 - not having PayPal has severely curtailed my indie shopping. :scared: Until I can get hubby to load money into the account I forced made for him, I can't shop at Alchemic Muse, Aromaleigh, Cocoa Pink, Hello Waffle... those are just the ones I currently have lists at.

I'm crying, here, I'm crying. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Verorenee (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes I browsed the site and was like this is weird... But I totally found the matte pastels so I guess it's not that bad? Lol


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of starting a "Have You Tried This Brand"? thread but I feel like one was already made. Thoughts? Not reviewing brands, but asking about really obscure brands


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 17, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I'm thinking of starting a "Have You Tried This Brand"? thread but I feel like one was already made. Thoughts? Not reviewing brands, but asking about really obscure brands


I like it, I think there are a lot of obscure indies that no one has tried simply because they don't know they exist or because they have never heard anything about how the product or the business practices are.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 17, 2015)

Verorenee said:


> I saw a really pretty matte pastel look on Instagram. Are there any indie brands I can look at for something like this?


Funny you mention this since we were just talking about them, but Little Sparrow had some beautiful matte pastel shades.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 17, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I'm thinking of starting a "Have You Tried This Brand"? thread but I feel like one was already made. Thoughts? Not reviewing brands, but asking about really obscure brands


I would love to know more about some of the super tiny Etsy shops I see. Usually if it isn't for a larger indie giving them a shout-out, I would never know they exist!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I'm thinking of starting a "Have You Tried This Brand"? thread but I feel like one was already made. Thoughts? Not reviewing brands, but asking about really obscure brands


I loved this idea so much I went ahead and started the thread!  Let us know about all the tiny indies so we can throw some money at them!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135583-have-you-tried-this-indie-land-of-the-super-obscure/


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> I loved this idea so much I went ahead and started the thread!  Let us know about all the tiny indies so we can throw some money at them!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135583-have-you-tried-this-indie-land-of-the-super-obscure/


I just have two words to say to this:  Uh.  Oh.

(Today's plan:  Get another narrow Billy bookcase from IKEA and get it set up!  And also get some file folders.  Then I will use the file folders to create tray liners for Birchboxes so I can reorganize my collection because the bead cases I've been using don't really suit my purpose any more.)

(Ahhhh!  I was just listening to Del tha Funkee Homosapien's "Dark Skin Girls," and I had *completely forgotten* that Ice Cube -- Del's cousin -- informs him that he's "Outtie 5000" at the end of the song.  @@marigoldsue had Vee send me some Outtie 5000 in my most recent order that I received yesterday because it's supposed to look *amazing* over the extra from the January OTM.  I was going to make this post and then go put that combination on before heading out to run the above errands.  Synchronicity!)

(Yes, I'm an oldschool rap fan.  This is specifically a Del weekend.  Love him.  Or at least a Del day once I get back from errands.  And time to go get colorful and dressed since IKEA opens in about twenty minutes!)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

Project!







I didn't get file folders, but then I remembered I have card stock.  I'm still trying to get the spacing down.  It's tricky since different companies have different sizes of jars, and even for minis, some companies have different sizes for those!  I think I have four different sizes of jars from Darling Girl alone between full-sized, two different sizes for petits, and GWPs.  Anyway.  I got that second narrow Billy bookcase set up yesterday (while watching an *epically* bad horror flick.  My kind of Sunday!), so now it's time to work on the Birchbox-as-storage-tray portion of the proceedings.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone want/need a Fortune Cookie Soap $10 off code? I got it with the last soap box and am not going to use it.  I did just confirm that it still works on the site.

First person to PM me gets it.

Claimed, thank girls!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 22, 2015)

Is there a particular trick to using matte loose shadow? I have Pasty A. from MPZ and it's beautiful in the jar, but I have a hard time getting the right amount of product on my lids. It looks patchy if I try to use it over anything but UDPP.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 22, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Is there a particular trick to using matte loose shadow? I have Pasty A. from MPZ and it's beautiful in the jar, but I have a hard time getting the right amount of product on my lids. It looks patchy if I try to use it over anything but UDPP.


One trick is to use very little primer. Make sure it's completely even. I haven't tried many mattes over different primers, but using a minimal amount could help.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had decent luck using primer, then patting on mattes with my finger.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread is so inactive now that all the other indie threads have been made! I miss you guys!

In other news, Brija Cosmetics is making a Harry Potter collection that is supposed to come out next week and I am soooo excited. I helped her come up with names and descriptions for the collection, so I HAVE to have it!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 30, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> This thread is so inactive now that all the other indie threads have been made! I miss you guys!


I miss having one larger active thread.  It feels like we have lost the sense of community with so many other threads.  I don't even bother to read most of them regularly and I rarely post now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> I miss having one larger active thread.  It feels like we have lost the sense of community with so many other threads.  I don't even bother to read most of them regularly and I rarely post now.


I totally see where y'all are coming from, and I feel the same way definitely (it really started slowing down once I joined in!).

From an organizational stand point, I do like the other threads. My best advice to help bring this sense of community back to this thread is put any non-specific (i know that's broad, but we're not going to be sticklers about it hahah) chit chat about indies in here. Like make looks of the day, questions about things, I'm trying to think of other things but I just woke up and I'm blanking hahaha.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 30, 2015)

So I've been using Cocoa Pink's silicone free conditioner to cowash and if course it had been discontinued. I really liked having a scent selection for my hair! Do any other indies do conditioner?


----------



## tulosai (Jan 30, 2015)

meggpi said:


> So I've been using Cocoa Pink's silicone free conditioner to cowash and if course it had been discontinued. I really liked having a scent selection for my hair! Do any other indies do conditioner?


Fortune Cookie Soap has some conditioner bars. They smell yummy. 

Mad City Sue also makes conditioners: https://www.etsy.com/shop/madcitysue?section_id=7477780&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_4

I think she is a very underrated indie fragrance person in general, though I have had a few 'misses' with her over the years, mainly on her seasonal scents.  Her dupes are great, as are the scents she offers year round.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Meggpi  Black Violet has a conditioner that comes in a few different scents.  I've been using this on my hair (thick and wavy) and I've been happy with it.  Off the top of my head I'm not sure if it is silicone free though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 30, 2015)

Queen Bee Apothecary has conditioner


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Black Violet's formula looks silicone free so I'm gonna give it a go...I guess it will give me an excuse to try some perfume samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 30, 2015)

meggpi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys! Black Violet's formula looks silicone free so I'm gonna give it a go...I guess it will give me an excuse to try some perfume samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been talking myself out of ordering BV since it seems like an inevitable rabbit hole of its own! But I'm sure you'll love them; everyone I know who uses BV does!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 30, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I've been talking myself out of ordering BV since it seems like an inevitable rabbit hole of its own! But I'm sure you'll love them; everyone I know who uses BV does!


I wish I was enabled sooner because that no longer available valentine's scent sounds SO far up my alley.  I put samples of just about every scent in my cart and went through and deleted ones that have notes that I know my fiance doesn't like (anything unisex, vetiver, etc).  I've probably got like 60 scent minis and while I love some of the more interesting ones anything he doesn't like doesn't really get worn.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 31, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> I miss having one larger active thread.  It feels like we have lost the sense of community with so many other threads.  I don't even bother to read most of them regularly and I rarely post now.


I feel the same way and this is why I wasn't very excited when we went from one thread to many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I understand it can be helpful to find older posts this way, but I miss you girls!!! So much. We should bring this back, just talkin' bout things and stuff.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 31, 2015)

As an absolutely in no way business-minded person I can see not wanting to expand a small business.  If you just want to share your creativity and make some monies from it staying small makes sense.  I thought about selling knitting on Etsy but realized to compete with current shops I'd have to crank out a lot of boring stuff with a quick ETA and less desirable materials (although it's different in that I couldn't really hire anyone to like, knit for me).  I get that dichotomy.  I would want to knit estonian and shetland lace, which would mean I could only really make one or two pieces a month.

I wouldn't actively 'boycott' but it is hard not to feel really disappointed when you are excited about a release and can't get anything you wanted on the SAME DAY as the release.  I'm one of the lucky people who can browse a little bit at work during downtime, but I can't be like 'Stroke alert? Trauma level 2? Not right now, I'm TRYING TO GET BATH STUFF'  I just don't want to keep getting excited about releases and then miss them, so I don't want to pay as much attention.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay - to bring the chattiness back to this thread

since february is approaching its that time again that subs start opening up. I'm on the lottery list for GDE but I'm also intrigued by i+ta. Honestly, I'm interested in all of the subs, but trying to decide what I should invest my time in to *trying* to get is what is killing me!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2015)

Did you see the preview for the i+ta sub?  It's a gorgeous peachy-coral.  *Love*.  Linda tends to overload colors like this with sparkle, so I can't wait to see it in real life!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 31, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Did you see the preview for the i+ta sub?  It's a gorgeous peachy-coral.  *Love*.  Linda tends to overload colors like this with sparkle, so I can't wait to see it in real life!


ahhh I didn't see that, but peachy corals are my love!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 31, 2015)

i totally didn't even realize HW subs opened up already, and there were only two spots open 0_0 so glad i didn't bother trying

this is why i'm not going to get my hopes up about getting into any subs bahhaha, but honestly the makeup is so affordable that placing orders isn't a big deal


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2015)

kawaiimeows said:


> i totally didn't even realize HW subs opened up already, and there were only two spots open 0_0 so glad i didn't bother trying
> 
> this is why i'm not going to get my hopes up about getting into any subs bahhaha, but honestly the makeup is so affordable that placing orders isn't a big deal


I think Christine had a helper for the past couple of months but is now flying completely solo, so she's cut the number of slots back.  I cannot believe my luck in getting into the indie subs.  I'm up to...  Five?  GDE, HW, NM, i+ta, and Ephemera.  I think that's it.  There may be one more in there I can't remember, not counting the upcoming Espionage Cosmetics boxes that I have prepaid through December.  I'm super excited for April!  I am seriously looking forward to seeing what goes into them.  Their stated value is $50 or more, and their nail wraps are $10 a pop, and they're sending four wraps a month, so they must be sending at least one other thing each month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah seriously, the people who have managed to get into these subs before the number capped out are super lucky. The satisfaction rate is so high with these subs that there aren't usually a lot of slots open!

i+ta has 14 spots open, and I think is going up at 2:30 am EST, so i'll let y'all know how awful that ends up being trying to get in hahaha.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

tiltshift has the X-files collection on sale now...

there are only 7 full size collections available, but they do sell the eyeshadows separately and there are sample baggies for the collection too.  Cross posting on the fandom thread as well


----------



## ohsailor (Feb 1, 2015)

Innocent + Twisted subs are still available! Go go go!


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello Waffle makes multiple golds   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like 1000 Likes and she also has at least one as part of the Musicians collection


----------

